# "Official" Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party 2017 - Believe in the Magic



## monique5

*Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party 2017 (MVMCP)*
_Believe in the Magic_

Welcome to the "Official" 2017 Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party Thread, where you will get THE most updated information for all of your Christmas needs! Most of this information is from last years party. However, I will update as new information is released. And thanks to @CampbellzSoup who has graciously allowed me to use info from his "Official" 2016 MVMCP Thread.

 

Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party - *F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions​
* What are the dates for the 2017 MVMCP?*
_*November **9, 10, 12, 14, 16, 17, 26 & 28*_
*December 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21 & 22*​*CM Discounted Parties*
_November 9, 12, 14 & 16_

*Sold Out Dates: 11/9 *(10/25), *11/26* (11/26), *11/28 *(11/28), *12/1 *(11/21), *12/5* (12/5), *12/12* (12/12), *12/15 (*12/15), *12/17* (12/2), *12/21* (12/19) & *12/22* (12/6)

Disney released Official 2017 MVMCP Dates early morning of 4/6/17. November 8th was originally listed as a party night, but date was removed. ​
On these nights, the Magic Kingdom closes at 6pm to guests who have not purchased tickets for the Christmas Party (_Prior to this year, MK closed at 7pm for day guests)._
MVMCP is from 7pm until midnight.
*Magic Kingdom to test earlier closing on MVMCP Event Nights (6/28/17)*
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm

*What You Need to Know About the New 6pm Closings on Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party Nights (11/1/17)*
On nights where the Magic Kingdom is hosting MVMCP, the park will close at 6pm to day guests who are not attending the party, but day guests will still be able to stay on Main Street U.S.A. (Main St. & the Castle HUB) until 7pm for shopping, dining and to see _A Frozen Holiday Wish _at 6:15pm. From 6pm on, only guests with MVMCP wristbands will be able to ride attractions. 
_To make up for the lost hour in the evening, the Magic Kingdom will be opening at 8am on party days. FP+ will cease to be available after 5:30pm-6:00pm (last FP+ Booking Window), and the 15 minute late grace period will not be given._
As in previous years, guests with tickets for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party will be able to enter the park at 4pm. The far right side tap points (turnstiles) will be for party guests only. Party guests will be given their wristband and party map. ​
* When do MVMCP Tickets go on sale? *​*2017 - Tickets go on sale on May 10th. Tickets were released prior to prices being announced.*​
2016 Party Dates were announced in the afternoon on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th. 
2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th. 
2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.
Please note that MVMCP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MVMCP.​
* How much do tickets cost? *​Ticket prices vary depending on the date of the party.​​*2017 Prices *​
*General Purchase Pricing*
November 9 - Adult: $94 + tax, Child: $89 + tax
November 10, 17, 26 & 28 - Adult: $95 + tax, Child: $90 + tax
November 12, 14 & 16 - Adult: $89 + tax, Child: $84 + tax
December 1, 3, 5, 7, 10, 12, 14 & 17 - Adult: $95 + tax, Child: $90 + tax
December 8 & 15 - Adult: $99 + tax, Child: $94 + tax
December 9 & 5 - Adult: $96 + tax, Child: $91 + tax
December 19, 21 & 22 - Adult: $109 + tax, Child: $104 + tax

*Same Day Purchase Pricing*

*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing & Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
November 9 - Adult: $87 + tax, Child: $82 + tax
November 10, 17, 26 & 28 - Adult: $91 + tax, Child: $86 + tax
November 12, 14 & 16 - Adult: $82 + tax, Child: $77 + tax
December 1, 3, 5 & 12 - Adult: $91 + tax, Child: $86 + tax

*Military Ticket Prices* *
November 9 - Adult $67.75, Child $64.25
November 12, 14 & 16 - Adult $64.25, Child $60.75​
*Active and Retired U.S. Military, including members of the U.S. Coast Guard and participating members of the National Guard and Reserve. You can purchase additional tickets for up to five (5) family members and/or friends.
http://www.militarydisneytips.com/​​_Where Can You Purchase These Specially Priced Tickets?_
Direct From Walt Disney World

These special tickets must be purchased in person (with proper military ID) from Walt Disney World ticket or Guest Relations locations! They cannot be pre-purchased over the phone or internet.
From Shades of Green

You may also purchase these special tickets in person at Shades of Green's Ticket Office.
Call 407-824-1403 for details.

* Where can I buy the tickets? When should I buy tickets?*​Tickets can be ordered by calling 407-W-DISNEY or purchase online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/. Once you purchase tickets, they will be linked to your _My Disney Experience account_.
Definitely in advance of the party, especially if you plan to attend one of the last parties, or if there is a specific day you prefer to go.​
* What time does MVMCP start? What time can I enter the park? *​MVMCP officially starts at 7pm. Guests may enter Magic Kingdom using their party tickets starting at 4pm. This practice is not officially advertised by Disney, but it has been exercised for many years and Cast Members will readily confirm this information. None of the party-specific M&Gs or treats will begin until 7pm, with a few M&G exceptions.​
* Do I need a wristband? What if I want to stay without one?*​
Yes, a wristband is included in the cost of admission. All ticket holders for this event will be required to wear a wristband. You may pick-up your wristband and map of the party at designated locations in the MK.
Once the party begins at 7pm, Cast Members begin looking for those who do not have wristbands to exit the park. 
MVMCP Ticket Holders have purchased tickets with "their money" for the party; if you do not have a ticket/wristband make your way to exit the gates by 7pm. 
As discussed on another thread, there are different color wristbands, so NO Double Dipping to attend another party. _Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MVMCP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MVMCP!_
*Locations *
_Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland) _
_Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland) _
_Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)_​

* Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*​
No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much. _New for 2017 with the Magic Kingdom closing @ 6pm to day guests, FP+ will cease to be available after 5:30pm-6:00pm and the 15 minute late grace period will not be given._
_When Can I Make FP+ Reservations? _
Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance

_Please note, if you only purchased MVMCP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day (60D in Advance)._​​_*FastPass+ FAQs*_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ 

_MVMCP & Scheduling FP+: _https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/#post-58193594

FP+ Canceled/Not Canceled Thread (MNSSHP): 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/​* Do you have a map of the party? *​Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party Map gives you an idea of special foods available, as well as show times for the major entertainment.
 
 ​
* What Complimentary Holiday Treats are offered?*​Locations are indicated on the map. There is no limit to how many times you can go back to the same location for more. Several holiday treat locations will be open until midnight during MVMCP.​
_Locations_​*Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland):* Snowman Soft Pretzel and Sno-Cone
*Liberty Square Ticket Office:* Ginger Molasses Cookie and Eggnog
*The Friar's Nook (Fantasyland):* Silky Smooth DOVE® Chocolate and Sparkling Apple Cider* 
*Pete's Silly Sideshow (Storybook Circus in Fantasyland):* Peppermint Crunch Cookie and Nestle® Nesquik®
*Pinocchhio's Village Haus: *Hot Chocolate, Apple Cider and a Variety of Cookies
*Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café:* Snickerdoodle Cookie and Hot Chocolate
*Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies (Tomorrowland):* Santa Claus Cookie and Sno-Cone​
_Note: Alternative healthy and gluten-free options are available upon request. _
_Menus and offerings are subject to change and availability. _
_*Candies provided by DOVE® Chocolate and J&J Snack Foods._​

* What characters can I meet at MVMCP?*​
*Main Street, U.S.A.*
Santa Claus at Town Square (Meets During the Day)
Mickey Mouse _(Christmas Outfit)_ at Town Square Theater

*Adventureland*
Captain Jack Sparrow
Aladdin _(Prince Ali)_ with Abu _(Scarf)_
Jasmine with Genie 
Moana 
Peter Pan_ (Scarf)_

*Liberty Square*
Jack Skellington as Sandy Claws

*Fantasyland*
Tigger and Friends _(Scarves)_ ---Near Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Ariel w/Prince Eric (Across from Ariel's Grotto)
Princess Tiana w/Naveen and Rapunzel w/Flynn Ryder (Princess Fairytale Hall)
Cinderella w/Prince Charming and Elena of Avalor (Princess Fairytale Hall)
Aurora w/Prince Phillip and Snow White w/Prince (Near Princess Fairytale Hall) --- Line up at 6:30pm for this*
Mary Poppins & Bert

*Frontierland*
Country Bears

*Storybook Circus*
Seven Dwarfs _(Holiday Scarves)_ --- _Very popular! Line up by 5pm to meet them. (Start Meeting__ @ 6:15pm)_
Scrooge McDuck w/Donald _(Lumberjack/Holiday Plaid Hat & Coat)_ --- Casey Jr.
Minnie Mouse _(Peppermint Dress)_ & Daisy _(Holiday Dress w/Snowflakes)_
Santa Goofy (Near Barnstormer)

*Tomorrowland*
Nick Wilde & Judy Hopps ​

_Seven Dwarfs, Sandy Claws, Captain Jack Sparrow, Nick & Judy, the Princes with their Princesses (Prince Charming, Prince Eric, Flynn Ryder, Prince Phillip & Prince), and new this year Moana are exclusive to MVMCP._

_Aladdin as Prince Ali, and Peter Pan with scarf are also unique to MVMCP._

_Abu, Genie, Bert & Piglet are other hard to find characters._

_Characters that you can normally find at the park, such as Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Donald, Goofy, and the Tigger & Friends, are dressed up in Christmas costumes ONLY for MVMCP._​
* How long are the Character Meet & Greet lines?*​_It depends._ There are a few of the popular characters that will have lines that begin long before the party starts. If you want to see the 7 Dwarfs you will want to line up around 5:00pm. The other M&G wait times will range from 30-45 minutes. ​​* Are the attractions open during MVMCP?*
Yes, and the lines for most attractions (except Seven Dwarfs Mine Train) will have much shorter wait times than a regular park day. ​
_List of Open Attractions _​
*Main Street U.S.A.*
Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom 
Town Square Theater

*Adventureland* 
Pirates of the Caribbean
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Swiss Family Treehouse
Jingle Cruise

*Frontierland*
Splash Mountain (from November 17th)
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
County Bear Jamboree

*Liberty Square*
The Haunted Mansion

*Fantasyland*
Princess Fairytale Hall
Peter Pan's Flight
Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
"it's a small world"
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Mad Tea Party
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid

*Storybook Circus*
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
The Barnstormer

*Tomorrowland*
Astro Orbiter
Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover
Space Mountain
Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin
Tomorrowland Speedway
Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor​
 *Holiday Scavenger Hunts During Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party (**Fantasyland Gift Shops)*
The gift shops of Fantasyland are each offering Very Merry Christmas Shop scavenger hunts providing families with an incredible opportunity to enjoy some of the amazing details that often get overlooked at these whimsical retailers. 

The rules for the scavenger hunts are simple, each shop will have 3 different friends that Mickey is shopping for. Guests are given a wish list and then must search the shop for each item on the list.

A lot of the clues can be found in the amazing details and displays that sit above the souvenirs or in areas you normally wouldn’t look.

Each of the scavenger hunts can be completed quite quickly and guests will receive a celebration button for participating.​




http://www.chipandco.com/fantasylan...r-hunts-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-289766/​*
 Should I attend?*

Is MVMCP worth it? IMO it is most definitely worth the price at least once. I thoroughly enjoyed MVMCP, and we plan to attend 2 parties this year (fingers crossed for dates). It’s definitely worth it if your budget allows.
There’s plenty of special entertainment, special decorations and lighting, and lots of unique character meet and greets.
If you decide to attend MVMCP, make sure to purchase your tickets in advance, and use any available discounts (i.e. DVC, AP, etc,).
Tickets are more expensive on the day of the party, and several nights each year sell out completely.
*Top Five Things You Must Do at Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party*​
* Party Crowds*
MVMCP is a special ticket event with a limited amount of tickets sold. It has been discussed that more tickets are being sold as of late. However, due to Party Entertainment, crowds tend to be more concentrated around the events, especially the parade and fireworks. November party dates will almost always be less busy than December dates, and Tuesdays are usually less crowded than parties offered on other days of the week. Day of the week tends to matter as well, with Monday through Thursday evenings being less busy than the weekend events. ​
* Can I purchase Memory Maker for MVMCP ONLY?*​
Yes, Disney PhotoPass now offers Memory Maker (MM) One Day (Disney PhotoPass Website Updated on 3/25/16).
The Memory Maker Window begins at 6:00am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, on MyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $59)._

PhotoPass photographers will take Magic Shots during the party where you will pose and when you see the photos afterward, you'll see something magically inserted into the photo.
​*Magic Shots*

A Giant Christmas Bulb (Green @ Liberty Square & Red @ Bypass; Castle Hub Area), Mistletoe (Fireworks Plaza & Bridge neat Monsters Inc., Laugh Floor & Most Magic Kingdom
PP Locations, Snow Globe (Main Street, U.S.A.), Ugly Christmas Sweater (Near Ariel's Grotto), Zero, Jack Skellington’s ghost dog from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” (Haunted Mansion), A Few Jubilant Favorites --Toy Soldiers-- from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” Welcome You to the Celebration! (Main Street, U.S.A.), Your Favorite Fashionable Fairy _(Tinkerbell in Santa Outfit)_ is ready with a Little Yuletide Pixie Dust (Fantasyland & HUB near Partners Statue, Main Street, U.S.A.), Gingerbread Man & Reindeer (Magic Kingdom Park Entrance), Toy Soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are Marching through the Winter Wonderland (Main Street, U.S.A) --- You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot! & The Kringle Crew doing the Candy Cane Twist (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree). 
_2017: _MVMCP Stamp on Photo in Memory Maker (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree) & Candy Cane Over Head (Rose Garden Area & Most Magic Kingdom PP Locations) & Various Holiday/MVMCP Props Around the Magic Kingdom .































https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/11/disney-photopass-opportunities-available-exclusively-during-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/​​* Are there any Dining Options?*
Dining is available at select counter service and snack locations throughout the park, but is very limited once the party begins. It’s probably wise to eat your main evening meal prior to attending the party.​
_Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party: _

*Main Street U.S.A.*
Main Street Bakery
Plaza Ice Cream
Casey's Corner

*Adventureland*
Aloha Isle

*Frontierland*
Pecos Bill
Westward Ho

*Liberty Square*
Columbia Harbor House (to 8pm)
Sleepy Hollow
Liberty Square Market (to 9pm)

*Fantasyland*
Storybook Treats
Gaston's Tavern (to 10pm)

*Tomorrowland*
Cosmic Ray's Starlight cafe (to 11pm)
The Lunching Pad

_Holiday-themed specialty treats are available at the following locations:_
These treats will only be available within the Magic Kingdom during MVMCP (2017).
*Main Street Bakery:* Holiday Mickey Cinnamon Roll, Yule Log, Peppermint Cupcake
*Sleepy Hollow:* Sandy Claws Dessert, Red Velvet Mickey Waffles​
 *Snow on Main Street, U.S.A.*
This isn’t “real” snow, it is actually imitation snow. There is a “snowfall” on Main Street before the parades and then at the end of the evening. There is also snow on Main Street after the fireworks. ​
* What are the times for Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime Parade?*​
Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime Parade runs at 8:30pm and 11:00pm.
It has been discussed that the second parade is less crowded than the first. There are advantages and disadvantages to both depending on your party size/age and party plans. 
FYI: The parade route begins in Frontierland, follows the waterway until it reaches Liberty Square, crosses the Liberty Square bridge, circles Central Plaza in front of Cinderella's Castle, then heads down Main Street, U.S.A., where it ends next to Harmony Barbershop.
* What time is Holiday Wishes (Fireworks)? *​
Holiday Wishes - Celebrate the Spirit of the Season is at 10:00pm on party nights.
_Holiday Wishes is Exclusive to MVMCP. _
* Transportation*​The Walt Disney World Transportation, including the boat launches, bus and monorail stations, all continue to run during and after Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. ​
Disney Springs: One-way bus service from the 4 Disney theme parks operates daily from 4:00 PM until 11:00 PM or 2 hours after theme parks close, whichever is earlier.​
* Weather*​
Please note that the party will go on regardless of weather, so even if it's pouring down raining, it will take place.
What is the weather like in _November_ and _December_?
Average high temperature:  78°F/72°F
Average low temperature:  58°F/51°F
Mean temperature:  68°F/62°F
Record high temperature:  90°F (1957)/89°F (2000)
Record low temperature:  28°F (1970)/19°F (1989)
Average Precipitation:  2.14 in./2.89in.

*Does MVMCP end before Christmas?*
The actual SPECIAL EVENT (MVMCP) does end on the selected date, however, they still have the Christmas Parade for FREE in the Magic Kingdom after the last scheduled MVMCP for you to enjoy in case you cannot attend MVMCP! You should try your best to attend though!​
​*MVMCP Dining FAQ*​* Can I make ADRs in the Magic Kingdom WITHOUT a party ticket?*

*Yes*, you can make your reservations up until 6:00pm. Please note *you will be asked to leave the property as soon as your dining experience is complete.* If you have not purchased a MVMCP ticket, you can purchase a same day ticket *IF* the party has not sold out.
* Should I eat in a Disney Restaurant while the party is going on? Will I miss something?*

This is subjective, and you will see conflicting opinions posted on various threads. Remember - you can enter the park at 4pm if you have purchased a MVMCP ticket. Most agree that you should eat either before, or during the 4-7pm time periods so you DO NOT waste time/miss the Christmas Festivities.
_If you choose to make a ADR during during MVMCP: _

_At Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party, 3 of the most popular table-service restaurants in Magic Kingdom park will be open. _
*Be Our Guest*
*Cinderella's Royal Table*
*The Crystal Palace*​
_*Dining reservations are available from 6:00 PM to 9:30 PM.*_​

Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party tickets are required to book dinner or dessert party reservations. No exceptions will be made.
Valid tickets to Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party are required to make reservations and are not included in the price of dining or dessert party packages.
Advance reservations are strongly recommended and can be made up to 180 days prior to arrival.
Reservations will not be available through each restaurant’s dining page for the duration of the event.
Restaurant menus will remain the same during the event.
Crystal Palace Character Dining will remain the same—Character appearances are subject to change or cancellation without notice.
Disney Dining Plans will be accepted at all 3 participating restaurants.
Call (407) 939-3463 to purchase party tickets and make dining/dessert party reservations or book online @ https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...eys-very-merry-christmas-party-table-service/.
* **Is there a Premium Dining Package and/or Dessert party?*
_Yes, there is a dessert party this year!_​
*2017 – Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrance*
 The Holiday Wishes Dessert Premium Package costs $79 for adults or $47 for children (ages 3 to 9). A separate Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party ticket is also required and is not included in the price of the package. Call (407) 939-3463 to reserve your premium package or book online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/wishes-fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/.​
Treat your senses to fa-la-la-fantastic views of Holiday Wishes: Celebrate the Spirit of the Season fireworks bursting high above Cinderella Castle. Before the fireworks, at a table decked with boughs of holly, discover a host of holiday-themed cupcakes and desserts prepared by our pastry chef, along with a bountiful buffet of sweet treats—like chocolate-dipped strawberries, chocolate mousse, ice cream, cheeses and fresh, seasonal fruits. So raise a cup of good cheer with sparkling cider, signature lemonades, specialty Christmas drinks, hot chocolate, coffee or tea, and then marvel as the sky above explodes with color, music and light!​
Guests who have purchased the Holiday Wishes Dessert Premium Package may check in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrance Restaurant, where they will receive credentials for identification.
Guests are advised to return to Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant for the dessert party one hour prior to the Holiday Wishes: Celebrate the Spirit of the Season fireworks.
Seating will be available at the dessert party on a first-come, first-served basis—though every table features views of Cinderella Castle.
In the event of inclement weather, the fireworks may be delayed or cancelled. However, the dessert party will occur regardless of the weather.
_*New for 2017 – Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing*_
*Location: *Dessert party held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at Magic Kingdom park, with fireworks viewing in the Plaza Garden.
*Pricing: *This experience is $59 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older, and $35 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9.
*How to Book: *Call (407) 939-3463 to reserve your premium dessert party package or book online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-plaza-view/.​

_*MVMCP Entertainment*_​
*A Frozen Holiday Wish* 
Queen Elsa from Frozen appears twice each evening to get the Castle Dream Lights lit up for the night in a 7 minute show.
_Times: _6:15pm & 8:15pm
 

*Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade *
Marching toy soldiers, reindeer, gingerbread men, classic characters dressed in their holiday best and Santa Claus himself appear in this super fun parade. There is a “snowfall” on Main Street before the parades and then at the end of the evening.
_Times: _8:30pm & 11:00pm
 





*Holiday Wishes - Celebrate the Spirit of the Season*
_Times: _10:00pm
 

*Mickey’s Most Merriest Celebration *
Mickey and his pals invite some of their friends over for an unforgettable Christmas party filled with music, dancing, color and fun. Look for Woody and Jessie from “Toy Story,” Fantasyland friends such as Peter Pan and Snow White, and many more! “Mickey’s Most Merriest Celebration” will be presented on the Cinderella Castle Forecourt Stage.
_Times: _7:40pm, 9:25pm, 10:30pm & 11:55pm
_ _
​*A Totally Tomorrowland Christmas Show*
Holiday-themed intergalactic stage show that involves characters from Tomorrowland attractions. Stitch, Buzz Lightyear, and Mike Wazowski join a singing host and cast of dancers to entertain guests with holiday songs. A story about Stitch's efforts to bring Santa Claus to the show from the sky since he doesn't understand the meaning of Christmas. 
_Times: _7:45pm, 8:35pm, 9:25pm, 10:45pm & 11:35pm
* 

VoicePlay *
A cappella group and stars of THE SING-OFF, VoicePlay, will perform a variety of favorite Christmas songs on the Tomorrowland Stage.
_Times: _8:10pm, 9:00pm, 10:20pm & 11:10pm


*Club Tinsel Dance Party @ Cosmic Ray's featuring Reindeer, Polar Bears & Elves *
_Time: _7:00pm - 12:00am 

*Reindeer Wranglers led by Quickdraw Phillips *_(New for 2017)_
A group of Reindeer Wrangling Cowboys that will provide comedy and festive song in Frontierland.
_Times: _7:15pm, 8:05pm, 9:30pm, 10:30pm & 11:45pm

_Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade (Replaces FoF Parade - Daytime Only), Mickey’s Most Merriest Celebration,  A Totally Tomorrowland Christmas & VoicePlay (12/24 & 12/25 ONLY) were announced on December 22nd with times. All other entertainment is exclusive to the party. _


*Exclusive MVMCP Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card*
*2017*
 
_The journey begins at the *Firehouse on Main Street, U.S.A.*, where you can pick up everything you need to play. This special event card will be distributed separately (and in addition to) the regular Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card packs you’re given at this location. *Guests must register to play with their party ticket and event wristband in order to get one.*
*Time: 4:00pm - Midnight*_
_2017 MNSSHP reports state guests w/wristbands could at anytime pick up the SotMK card @ MK Guest Services._​
*Exclusive Merchandise*
Disney always has exclusive MVMCP merchandise available to purchase during their parties. It has been mentioned that the easiest place to find items is The Emporium. Items include limited-edition MVMCP trading pins, event t-shirts, a special edition MagicBand, and other collectibles. 
*Party-exclusive merchandise is available at the following locations:*
Main Street, U.S.A. – _Emporium_ (apparel, retail MagicBand, pins, ornament)
Storybook Circus – _Big Top Souvenirs _(apparel, retail MagicBand, pins, ornament)
Tomorrowland – _Mickey’s Star Traders_ (apparel, logo pin, ornaments)
Liberty Square – _Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe_ (apparel, logo pin, ornaments)
Fantasyland – _Fantasy Faire_ (apparel, logo pin, ornaments)
Frontierland – _Frontier Trading Post_ (pins and retail MagicBand)






https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/11/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-2017-inspires-festive-merchandise-at-magic-kingdom-park/


*Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique*
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique offers a Minnie Mouse festive Holiday costume completed with a coordinating Minnie Mouse Headband.

Reservations for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique (407-WDW-STYLE or 407-939-7895) should be made as far in advance as possible. Available at Disney Springs (Behind Once Upon a Toy) and at Magic Kingdom (Inside Cinderella's Castle). These locations book up fast , especially on Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party nights!
Holiday Minnie Package 
$149.95 plus tax


*Dreaming of a Disney Holiday*
In-Room Celebrations help create magical memories and place you directly into your own Disney story. Holiday dreams can come true for loved ones with these exclusive Disney Christmas Room Celebrations.
_*Disney Floral & Gifts - Christmas 2017*_
http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/christmas.do?nType=1​


----------



## monique5

*Holiday Happenings*​
* “Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!” Nighttime Spectacular Is Returning For 2017 (DHS)*
On select nights in November and December 2017, delight in the sights ‘n’ sounds of this Santa-sized spectacular, jam-packed with special effects, holiday music, fireworks—even snow. With more characters and fireworks this year. 

*Dates: *November 9 - December 31, 2017





*Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Holiday Dessert Party*
Indulge in a jolly spread of specialty sweets and sips before settling in to watch a Santa-sized spectacular from a reserved viewing area. Relish holiday-inspired snacks, delicious desserts, wine, beer, specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages—and mingle with a VIP Disney Character. Then, wrap up your merry evening in a reserved viewing area for 2 shows—the all-new Disney Movie Magic & Jingle Bell, Jingle Bam!. 

*Dates: *November 9 - December 31, 2017

*Prices: *
_November 9 to December 15, 2017:_ $79 per adult; $45 per child ages 3 to 9 (tax & gratuity included)
_December 17 to December 31, 2017: _$89 per adult; $49 per child ages 3 to 9 (tax & gratuity included)
Book online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-holiday-party/, or call (407) WDW-DINE or (407) 939-3463. ​
 _*Minnie's Holiday & Dine Dinner (DHS)*_
Minnie’s Holiday Dine is a Christmas-themed character meal at Hollywood and Vine @ Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Join Minnie, Mickey, Donald, Daisy and Goofy for a dinner celebration centered on seasonal 'deliciousness' with menu items commemorating winter holidays. Guests can pose for pics with Disney Characters, meet others as they stop by, and participate in table activities geared to the theme. Plus, the party gifts make great souvenirs! _Fantasmic! Dining Packages Available._

*Dates: *November 6, 2017 - January 7, 2018
* 

 Candlelight Processional*
The Candlelight Processional is the re-telling of the birth of Jesus Christ with a live orchestra, mass choir and celebrity narrator that is presented multiple times nightly during the Epcot Holiday’s Around the World Festival. 

Candlelight Dining Packages are available for breakfast, lunch and dinner, and include a 3-course meal or full buffet (depending on the location). Reservations require a candlelight guarantee. Guests will receive Candlelight Seating badges at the restaurant after their meal. The badge will be for the specific date and show time they have reserved. Park admission is required and is not included in the price of the dining package.

*Dates:* November 24 - December 30, 2017

*Times:* 5:00pm, 6:45pm & 8:15pm 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/candlelight-dinner-packages/​
*NEW! Laurie Hernandez* – November 24 to 26, 2017
*NEW! Matt Bomer* – November 27 to 28, 2017
*Ana Gastayer* – November 29 to 30, 2017
*Whoopi Goldberg* – December 1 to 3, 2017
*NEW! Pat Sajak* – December 4 to 5, 2017
*Jodi Benson* – December 6 to 8, 2017
*NEW! Kurt Russell* – December 9 to 11, 2017
*NEW! Warwick Davis* – December 12 to 14, 2017
*Trace Adkins* – December 15 to 17, 2017
*Neil Patrick Harris* – December 18 to 21, 2017
*NEW! CCH Pounder* – December 22 to 24, 2017
*Jaci Velasquez* – December 25 to 27, 2017
*Chandra Wilson* – December 28 to 30, 2017​

* Joyful! A Gospel Celebration (Epcot)*
Part of Epcot's winter holiday offerings, Joyful! A Gospel Celebration of the Season is a Christmas musical act put on a few times per day by a Central Florida group called D'Vine Voices. Live instruments and powerful voices put a unique spin on holiday favorites.

_* Jingle Cruise *(Jungle Cruise)_
This popular attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the *Jungle Cruise* through January 2018.
_Opens November 2nd for the 2017 Christmas Season at the Magic Kingdom._

Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.

* Sunset Seasons Greetings - NEW! (November 9th-December 31st)*
As 2017 draws to a close, and night falls on Disney Hollywood Studios, an unforgettable scene starts to unfold for Guests of all ages. Billboards suddenly begin to move into motion and tell a tale, courtesy of iconic characters sharing their love for the season. All the while, the Hollywood Tower Hotel—a.k.a. The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror—magically transforms, bringing to life the characters’ stories.
_https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/sunset-seasons-greetings/_

Times: 6:30-9:00pm










* EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays (Previously known as Holidays Around the World) 
November 19 - December 31, 2017*
Guests will be able to experience the holiday traditions at all 11 World Showcase nations. The EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays will include live musical productions, seasonal food & beverage specialties at the expanded Holiday Kitchens, and costumed performers bringing time-honored traditions to life throughout World Showcase. The best part is that all of this holiday fun is included in your park admission.
_https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/holiday-festival/_
_Epcot Holiday Decorations: _http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ernational-festival-of-the-holidays-decor.htm & http://www.chipandco.com/christmas-decorations-starting-go-epcot-288735/

*Chip & Dale’s Christmas Tree Spree*
Chip and Dale are collecting ornaments for their Christmas tree—and they need your help! To get started, simply purchase a map and sticker from select merchandise locations, including Pin Central, Disney Traders and World Traveler at International Gateway. As you travel around World Showcase, be on the lookout for Chip and Dale as they gather ornaments from holiday decorations in each World Showcase pavilion. Once you spot them, add the corresponding ornament sticker to your map. Then, take your completed map to Disney Traders and exchange it for a festive surprise, courtesy of Chip and Dale!
_Maps are $6.99 plus tax, and are available throughout Holidays Around the World at Epcot while supplies last._​
*Holiday Kitchens at the Epcot® International Festival of the Holidays*
*A Taste of the Holidays for Everyone!*
Explore the tastes of the holidays around the world as each marketplace celebrates a different nation.

_*American Holiday Table* _
From the tender roast turkey to the tasty pork tenderloin, memories of grandma’s kitchen will come flooding back when you visit this salute to the great flavors of America.

_*Feast of the Three Kings* _
Dine like royalty as you enjoy scrumptious foods and delicious drinks from the Caribbean at this holiday kiosk inspired by the story of the Magi. While you nibble, learn about the celebration of Three Kings’ Day, El Día De Los Reyes Magos!

_*Holiday Sweets and Treats* _
From decadent desserts to savory snacks and merry libations, you’ll be in full swing of the season at this festively-appointed holiday kiosk. Enjoy the view here at Showcase Plaza, meet up with friends or just take a moment to unwind.

_*Mexico* _
Watch mariachi dancers celebrating a Feliz Navidad, while imbibing on the zippy spices of Mexican cuisine. The carnitas tacos and horchata margaritas will have you singing, “olé!”

Full menus for the Holiday Kitchens at the Epcot International Festival of the Holidays 2017
​
_* Echo Lake Christmas Decorations (New for 2017)*_
This holiday season, the Echo Lake area of Hollywood Studios will also receive a Christmas inspired facelift which will include a colossal Christmas tree, giant ornaments and most importantly a special Santa hat for Gertie the Dinosaur.





 *Christmas Tree Trail (Disney Springs - Marketplace on the former Bus Stop Area)*
This delightful addition to the Disney Springs Christmas line-up will be back for its second year _(Soft Opening on November 9th)_.  The trail this year will feature an impressive 25 Christmas trees for visitors to view each with a fabulous Disney theme and now includes Santa's Chalet. Disney Springs is promising that the trees will be even bigger than last year’s offerings and will feature themes from such Disney classic films as Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Peter Pan, and Dumbo.  If you’re visiting Disney this holiday season you’ll definitely want to head over to Disney’s Downtown Shopping District to check it out. _Santa Claus is meeting in his new chalet this year and can be found in the middle of the trail. Guests interested in meeting him can sign up for a return time via text message at the entrance to the tree trail._

*Dates:* November 9, 2017 - January 7, 2018 

*Times:* 12:00pm - 10:00pm 
_(Extended Hours Debut on 11/29/17 ---See Below)_
Monday – Thursday: 12:00pm - 10:00pm
Friday – Saturday: 10:00am - 11:00pm
Sunday: 10:00am - 10:00pm
_Christmas Eve, 12/24: 10:00am - 11:00pm_
_Christmas Day, 12/25: 10:00am - 11:00pm_

 

https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-disney-springs-prepares-annual-christmas-tree-trail/
https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-2017-christmas-tree-trail-opens-disney-springs-10-new-trees/​
* Meet Santa at Disney Springs (See Christmas Tree Trails)*
While you’re out at Disney Springs buying Christmas presents for your nearest and dearest, be sure to stop by Santa’s Chalet and find out whether you’ve made the naughty or nice list.   PhotoPass photographers will be on hand to take your photo with Santa.  Guests should also note that this Santa Meet and Greet is wildly popular and the wait can sometimes be several hours. With this in mind, this location offers a pager option, allowing you to continue doing your Christmas shopping around Disney Springs and return when you’re called! 
*Santa Meet & Greet: *
November 10 - December 24, 2017
_Monday - Thursday:_ 12:00pm - 10:00pm 
_Friday - Sunday:_ 10:00am - 10:00pm

 *Holidays @ Disney Springs*
*November 11 - January 8*

Snowflake & Toy Soldier Stilt Walkers Roaming throughout Disney Springs: 6:00pm - 10:00pm
Holiday Carolers in the Marketplace: 6:00pm - 10:00pm
Meet Santa @ his Chalet in the Marketplace across from Ghirardelli: 12:00pm -10:00pm (thru December 24)
Meet Santa Goofy @ the Santa Chalet in the Marketplace across from Ghirardelli: 12:00pm-10:00pm (December 25-30)
Starbright Holidays - An Intel Collaboration: 7:00 & 8:30pm

_https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/holidays-at-disney-springs/_​*
 Flurry Of Fun Snacks at Hollywood Studios *
‘Tis the season to be hungry – this holiday season brings a merry array of goodies that are sure to have you smiling from ear to ear. To help you find everything on your wish list, I’ve put together a complete foodie guide to Flurry of Fun at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. _And while Flurry of Fun officially kicks off on Nov. 9_, as a special surprise, _these festive sweets and treats will actually be available throughout the park for you to enjoy starting on Nov. 5!_
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...ing-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/#more-179184​_ _

_Holiday Hot Cocoa Flight at Disney’s Hollywood Studios_

* Holiday Displays of Gingerbread and Sweets Across Walt Disney World *
Guests can experience the sights and sounds of “The Most Wonderful Time of the Year” with gingerbread treats and other magical displays that come to life. Stunning gingerbread and chocolate displays are once again being created by the pastry teams at Walt Disney World Resort.
Date: Beginning November 9th
 
*
Life-sized Gingerbread House 
Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa (Hotel Lobby)*
Gingerbread house decorating demos are conducted in front of the gingerbread house daily. This year, the gingerbread  house pin will feature penguins from Mary Poppins and celebrates its 19th year.

*Life-size Holiday Carousel 
Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts *
This life-size, edible spinning carousel is holiday tradition at Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resort celebrating its 18th year.  Lilo & Stitch-themed carousel horses with coordinating, hand-painted holiday characters join handcrafted gingerbread snowman and snowflakes and spin round and round. This year, 18 hidden Mickeys will be added to commemorate each year of this beloved tradition and the holiday pin will feature Lilo & Stitch.

*Cinderella Castle *
_*Disney’s Contemporary Resort (3rd Floor)  –- NEW THIS YEAR*_
Cinderella Castle recreated in a Mary Blair-style set on an “It’s a Small World” backdrop, with oversized gingerbread cookies depicting Cinderella and Prince Charming greeting guests from the Castle forecourt. The 18’ tall display is crafted from thousands of gingerbread blocks, rolled fondant, and modeling chocolate.

*Gingerbread African-Inspired Marketplace
Tusker House Restaurant, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park *
A 3-foot long Gingerbread African-inspired Market Place located at Tusker House Restaurant at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park. This sweet display includes 25 lbs. of dark chocolate, 23 lbs. of bread flour, 10 lbs of confectioner’s sugar and plenty of holiday spirit!

*United States Capitol Building*
_*Epcot, The American Adventure Pavilion *_
This historic U.S. sites comes to life in a sweet way with over 50 lbs. of gingerbread, 20 lbs. of icing, handcrafted chocolate holiday trees, a pond made entirely of sugar and 6 hidden Mickeys. This year, the Lincoln Memorial will make its delectable debut to the display.

*Gingerbread Disney Springs Icons 
Amorette’s Patisserie, Disney Springs – NEW THIS YEAR*
Represents the story behind the iconic Town Center at Disney Springs and includes 45 lbs. of bread flour, 15 lbs. of dark chocolate, 10 lbs. confectioners’ sugar, 15 lbs. eggs, 15 lbs. honey and one hidden heart.

http://www.chipandco.com/incredible...ad-sweets-arrived-across-disney-parks-287633/​
* Disney Previews New Holiday - Themed Merchandise for Winter 2017*
http://www.chipandco.com/disneys-previews-new-holiday-themed-merchandise-winter-2017-276920/
http://thedisneyblog.com/2017/07/27/walt-disney-world-2017-holiday-merchandise-preview/
_Disney Pin Trading (MVMCP, Christmas): _http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/pins/november-2017-new-pin-releases-at-disneyland-and-walt-disney-world-resorts/

*Navidad All Year Long!*
_https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/disneyfamilia-navidad-all-year-long/_

You can celebrate the holidays any day of the year at WDW. Disney has several stores around the resort where you can find ornaments, stockings, décor and even clothing, all themed to the holidays.

_Disney's Hollywood Studios: It’s a Wonderful Shop_
Here you can find art, collectibles and all sorts of gifts with a festive theme and a hint of Old Hollywood glamour.

_Magic Kingdom: Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe_
In Liberty Square, where you can ‘shoppe’ for your favorite Disney ornament.

_Epcot: Die Weihnachts Ecke_
You can find unique hand-made crystal ornaments in the Germany pavilion. Literally “the Christmas corner,” this store is a great place to learn about the famous ‘pickle’ ornament and other German Christmas traditions.

_Disney Springs Marketplace:_ Disney's Days of Christmas


*Other Happenings Around the World*​
 The MK will close @ 4:30pm on November 30th for the CM Celebration.

 _*Disney World's Minnie Van Service*_
Minnie Vans were rolled out in July 2017. It operates via the Lyft app on smartphone and costs a flat rate of $20 for a one-way trip to any location on Disney property. The Minnie Vans will be driven by Disney Cast Members on park property only. Minnie Van holds up to six passengers and also has two versatile car seats available for use. The Minnie Van service will be available between the hours of 6:30 a.m. and 12:30 a.m. As with everything, those hours are always subject to change.

_*Locations *_
_*(Now Available @ All Deluxe Resorts 10/2/17)*_
Animal Kingdom Lodge 
Bay Lake Tower
Beach Club
Boardwalk Inn
Boulder Ridge Villas at Wilderness Lodge Contemporary Resort 
Copper Creek Villas and Cabins at Wilderness Lodge
Grand Floridian
Polynesian Village Resort
Wilderness Lodge
Yacht Club 
Old Key West _(11/21/17)_

* Tiana's Riverboat Party - Ice Cream Social & Viewing Party (Extended through December) - Magic Kingdom*
Treat your senses to a Liberty Square Riverboat “sundae fun-day” and reserved viewing of one of our grandest processions. Princess Tiana and Prince Naveen are throwing an unforgettable party… and you’re invited! The occasion begins on the dock as your royal hosts welcome you and your sweet tooth to an ice cream social, complete with ice cream and toppings, drinks, and sweet treats.

Then board the Liberty Square Riverboat and relax while enjoying the _Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade_—all from the comfort of your special viewing location! After the parade, Tiana and Naveen will join you to continue the party as you all cruise around the Rivers of America, circling Tom Sawyer Island.

*Dates: *
_November:_ Sundays, Mondays, Thursdays & Saturdays
_December: _Sundays, Mondays, Thursdays & Saturdays through December 21, 2017 
_Extended to include select dates through January 6, 2018, but will take place daily from December 23 to December 31, 2017._

*Times: *1:30pm
_Please check in at the Liberty Square Riverboat entrance 45 minutes before the parade begins._

*Prices:* $49 (ages 10 and up) & $29 for children ages 9 and under (tax included). 
For reservations, you can book online or by calling (407) WDW-DINE or (407) 939-3463. Separate MK admission is also required.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tianas-riverboat-party/​
* Frozen Ever After Dessert Party at Epcot World Showcase*
Satisfy your sweet tooth with _Frozen_-inspired treats during a seated viewing of IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth at Epcot. Then, enjoy a special opportunity to ride the Frozen Ever After attraction. 
_IllumiNations may be changed or canceled without prior notice. This is not a Character meet-and-greet experience. Characters of the movie Frozen will not appear._

*Dates: *The Frozen Ever After Dessert Party will be held select evenings beginning July 17, 2017 _(Sundays, Wednesdays & Fridays)_.

*Times: *8:00pm 
_Please meet the greeting Cast Member at World Showcase Plaza, located next to Port of Entry and adjacent to the Mexico Pavilion._

*Prices: *Admission is $79 per adult (ages 10 and up) and $47 per child (ages 3 to 9), including tax and gratuity. Separate Epcot admission is also required. 


 _*Disney Gift Card Deals (Saving Money)*_
A thread where everyone posts about the deals they are finding on Disney gift cards.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/​
* Introducing the Ultimate Disney Christmas Package*
Celebrate the magic of the holidays in the most magical place on earth. Arrive on December 21, 2017 and depart on December 26, 2017, and enjoy an itinerary full of festive fun— including exclusive experiences just for Guests on this package!

Take a look at all the unique Yuletide offerings included in this offer:

_Tickets to Mickey’s Very Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom park on December 21, 2017_
_Exclusive nighttime access to Pandora – The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom park on December 22, 2017_
_An exclusive holiday Character experience at Disney’s Hollywood Studios on December 23, 2017_
_An exclusive Christmas Eve dinner celebration at Epcot on December 24, 2017_
_A special holiday gift delivered to your Disney Resort hotel room on December 25, 2017_

Prices: This offer also includes a 5-night stay at a select Disney Moderate, Deluxe or Deluxe Villa Resort hotel, plus 4-day theme park tickets with a Park Hopper Option. Starting at $139 per person, per night, a family of four can stay in a standard room at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort for a *total package price of $2,775.*

*Important Details*

Offer excludes 3-bedroom Villas, Cabins at Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge and Bungalows at Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows.
Cannot be combined with any other discount or promotion.
Advance reservations required.
One holiday gift per room.
*Book now through December 10, 2017 and start ushering in a new era of holiday traditions with your family! *_*To book by phone, call (407) 939-7886.*_
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/ultimate-christmas/​
* Experience Holiday Magic Together with a Dashing Family Room and Ticket Package*
*Dates:* For stays most Sunday through Thursday nights from October 9 through December 14, 2017. Book by October 7th. 

*Packages Include*: With this offer, you can enjoy a package that includes a 4-night stay in a standard room at a select Disney’s All-Star Resort and 4-day Magic Your Way base tickets for as low as $1,942. Sample package price is valid for a family of 4.

To book by phone, call (407) 827-7398 or online, 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/family-holiday-stay/.

_* Free Dining 2017*_
*Dates: *_Book through July 7th. Disney Visa Cardholders & Canadian travelers may be able to book dates as early as August 13th. _
_Travel Dates:_
August 21 through September 30, 2017
November 14 through November 20, 2017
November 25 through November 27, 2017
December 8 through December 23, 2017​
*Packages Include:* Room, Tickets & Dining Plan
If you stay at a *Value or Moderate* Disney World-owned Resort, you’ll receive the Quick Service Dining Plan for FREE. _(Note: You can upgrade to the standard or deluxe dining plans by paying the difference in cost per night.)_

If you reserve a *Deluxe, or Deluxe Villa Resort*, you will receive the standard Dining Plan for FREE. _(Note: You can upgrade to the Deluxe Dining Plan by paying the difference in cost per night)._

*Minimum/Maximum Days:* *You must book a minimum stay of 3 nights/maximum stay of 14 nights* at a Disney-owned resort. Minimum 2-day Magic Your Way Disney World ticket with a Park Hopper AND/OR the Park Hopper Plus Option. 

_Please note that the offer excludes: Campsites, 3-Bedroom Villas, Disney’s Art of Animation Resort – Little Mermaid Standard Rooms, and Bungalows at Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows. Some sources are reporting more exclusions._


* Disney Launches New Vacation Gifting Site *​It’s a new way to gift someone something as little as a $25 gift card, all the way through to an Adventures by Disney vacation or membership with Disney Vacation Club. You can choose from Disney Gift Cards, Theme park tickets, and entire vacations with Adventures by Disney, Aulani, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland Resort, Disney Vacation Club and Walt Disney World Resort.

_As a special introductory offer, available now through November 15 2017, you can purchase a special Walt Disney World Resort package for any time during the 2018 calendar year. The package consists of a 6-Night/7-Day room and ticket package at one of Disney's All-Star Resorts for $96 per person, per night. The resort package will be delivered in a special holiday gift box, and delivery is guaranteed before December 15 2017._

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/gift-disney-vacation/
​ *Disney's Magical Express*
Disney's Magical Express will begin picking up guests earlier than normal, effective November 17 2017.

Due to enhanced Transportation Security Administration (TSA) security measures, Orlando Airport is now advising travelers to arrive at least 3 hours before their departure time. To accommodate that new requirement, Disney's Magical Express will pick up approximately four hours prior to departure time, this includes both domestic and international flights.

Resort airline check-in desks at resort hotels will operate from 4am to noon daily, and guests using the resort airline check-in service must now check in for the flight at least four hours prior to departure.

_Orlando International Airpot expects to be operating the enhanced security through early January 2018._​


----------



## monique5

*"Official" 2016 MVMCP Thread*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ave-yourself-a-very-mickey-christmas.3476594/

*2016 MVMCP Dates*
*November: *7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 27 & 29
*December: *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18 & 22

*Sold Out Dates: *November 18 (11/16); December 16 (12/15), 18 (11/30), 22 (11/29)

*2016 Ticket Prices*
*Advance Purchase Pricing*
November 10, 13 - Adult $86, Child $81
November 18, 27, 29 - Adult $92, Child $87
December 2, 4, 6, 8, 11, 13 - Adult $91, Child $86

*Same Day Purchase Pricing*
November 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15 - Adult $91, Child $86
December 1 - Adult $91, Child $86
November 18, 27, 29 - Adult $96, Child $91
December 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15 - Adult $96, Child $91
December 16, 18, 22 - Adult $99, Child $94

*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*
November 7, 8, 11, 15 - Adult $84, Child $79
November 10, 13 - Adult $79, Child $74
December 1 - Adult $84, Child $79

*Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
November 7, 8, 11, 15 - Adult $84, Child $79
December 1 - Adult $84, Child $79
November 10, 13 - Adult $79, Child $74
November 18, 27, 29 - Adult $89, Child $84
December 6 - Adult $89, Child $84

*Christmas Transformation*​




​




​


----------



## krissym01

Oh yeah!!! I can't wait.  We went to our first MNSSHP October 18 last year.  It was so much fun and would definitely do it again. This year is our first MVMCP.  We plan on going to WDW right after Thanksgiving - November 25 to December 2.  I'm hoping there will be a party on November 28 (November 26 is our alternative date).  I am very impatient to confirm the dates of the party and buy tickets.


----------



## jimmiej

Thanks for the info.  We've been twice, including the first party of 2016.  Always lots of fun.  Planning to be at WDW same time this year.  Maybe we'll go again.  Since there's currently no night parade at MK, I like to see the Christmas parade.


----------



## Trap

we should going to one on nov 28 if they keep them on tuesday


----------



## monique5

krissym01 said:


> Oh yeah!!! I can't wait.  We went to our first MNSSHP October 18 last year.  It was so much fun and would definitely do it again. This year is our first MVMCP.  We plan on going to WDW right after Thanksgiving - November 25 to December 2.  I'm hoping there will be a party on November 28 (November 26 is our alternative date).  I am very impatient to confirm the dates of the party and buy tickets.



Yes, I'm ready for the dates to be released. We attended MNSSHP last year on the 30th & 31st, it was awesome! Going back for Christmas this year, 12/16-12/27. Hope to do 2 parties.


----------



## LvsTnk

Waiting for dates to be released so we can start firming up plans for everything else. Love the parties we did the dessert party for the first time in a addition to the reg party last year so that was a lot of fun.


----------



## monique5

LvsTnk said:


> Waiting for dates to be released so we can start firming up plans for everything else. Love the parties we did the dessert party for the first time in a addition to the reg party last year so that was a lot of fun.



Yes, need those dates! We did the Dessert Party too in 2014 (MVMCP), it had some additions last year. We did the Halloween Dessert Party the night of the 30th last year (MNSSHP), my family enjoyed it!


----------



## Smooth_80

This is the thread I've been waiting for!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I can't wait to go this year for the first time


----------



## CampbellzSoup

EXCELLENT thread and I can't wait to see what this year entails!  Time goes by so quickly it'll be here before we know it.

I'm hoping for some kind of shake up in terms of entertainment or maybe something a bit more compelling...

NOTHING beats watching the parade on main steeet with your family and snow going all around you that's something you can't quite compare to...


----------



## ashmac8

Hoping for the Tuesday after thanksgiving. We are a big group of 14. This wil be my immediate family's first time at the Christmas party.


----------



## Amunet

YAY!! Planning on going during the second week of December and can't wait to try all of the holiday events for the first time!
Can't wait for those dates to be announced!


----------



## Mcert01

We are going in late November.  Can't wait!  I have a question.  How does the multiple Frozen Holiday Wish lighting work?  Do they shut off the castle lights sometime between 6:30 and 8:15, or just before the 2nd lighting?  Just curious.  The answer will help with an ADR decision.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Hooray!!!! Thanks for starting this!!!
I have been lucky enough to have been to wdw a few times over the past several years, but never at Christmas!!!

We are going this year Nov 11-18, and I am positively giddy!!!

So excited to see the decorations and of course, the party!

242 more days!


----------



## indyannamom

Soooo excited!!!  We're in WDW for 12 days over Christmas and New Years and hoping for some magical pixie dust that they do a late party like they did this year.  Thank you for starting the thread!  Can't wait for the dates to be released!


----------



## abnihon

We'll be there!!!!  Staying at AKL Dec 5-11.
My 4 year old son is obsessed with Prince Phillip so our big goal for the party is to Disneybound as Briar Rose and Phillip and get a picture with them!!!


----------



## Skallywag Steph

How late does the park stay open on these nights?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Skallywag Steph said:


> How late does the park stay open on these nights?



The party hours are officially 7 pm to midnight.  Party guests can enter the park as early as 4 pm with their MVMCP ticket.

After midnight, snow continues to fall on Main Street while Christmas music plays and people are making their way out of the park.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Some pictures from the final party of 2016:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Party snacks:






The castle, all lit up for Christmas:











Holiday Wishes:











Voiceplay stage:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Leaving the park:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Various holiday Photopass shots:


----------



## Mcert01

Skallywag Steph said:


> How late does the park stay open on these nights?



Midnight


----------



## monique5

@Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina - Loved looking at your photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PaintsWindColors

We're really hoping to make it back the first week of December to attend MVMCP! Last year was our first MNSSHP in September and we loved every minute of it  If we can go in December then we'll be adding it to a Disney Cruise vacation.


----------



## pammydw

My DD and I went to our first MVMCP last year (we've been to MNSSHP twice before and loved it!). We were on a girls trip and when we got home, we talked about how beautiful MK was ( and everywhere for that matter) and how awesome WDW is a Christmas time.  We just went on and on.  Well, my DH was sad that he didn't go with us, so we booked the CR and are going back the beginning of December, same time frame as last year!  We can't wait!  And this time, our family will be together!!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The stage show was a huge disappointment too...I mean Halloween has the AMAZING Hocus Pocus.

I hope they can put something of the caliber on the Christmas side.


----------



## hsmamainva

Yay!!!  So excited!!!!  

We'll be in the parks November 29 - December 9.  Not sure what day we'll do the party.  Want to see the park hours first!  Oh and we're at POFQ


----------



## VeronicaZS

Planning a trip Nov 4-11 and really excited to see Disney during the Christmas season but still on the fence for the MVMCP. It is a lot of money for a family of 5 and I am not sure my kids can stay up late enough to make it worth it. They also aren't that into characters. Sigh, if only money grew on trees...


----------



## Smooth_80

> Planning a trip Nov 4-11 and really excited to see Disney during the Christmas season but still on the fence for the MVMCP. It is a lot of money for a family of 5 and I am not sure my kids can stay up late enough to make it worth it. They also aren't that into characters. Sigh, if only money grew on trees...



Only you know if you're kids will enjoy it.

I had the same reservations with my kids about being able to stay up late enough. I know once we get there and the festivities start, they'll be too excited to be tired.

You don't have a money tree??


----------



## cdndisneymum

We are going the same week!   We have always attended the MNSSHP, this will be our first Christmas party...so exciting!!
Thank you for this post


----------



## Lurkerin

krissym01 said:


> Oh yeah!!! I can't wait.  We went to our first MNSSHP October 18 last year.  It was so much fun and would definitely do it again. This year is our first MVMCP.  We plan on going to WDW right after Thanksgiving - November 25 to December 2.  I'm hoping there will be a party on November 28 (November 26 is our alternative date).  I am very impatient to confirm the dates of the party and buy tickets.



We had the 28th pegged for our first MVMCP as well, based off of previous dates.  Hoping that holds true.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Is there a "human " Santa Claus anywhere in the parks during Christmas?


----------



## amytaylor2

Can't wait! It's been a few years since we went to a MVMCP, so excited to go back!


----------



## Mike_Mac

Skallywag Steph said:


> Is there a "human " Santa Claus anywhere in the parks during Christmas?




I don't recall Santa as a meet and greet, but he did bring up the end of the parade.  He waved right at my 5yr old, who was thrilled.  I think the only Santa meet and greet was at Disney Springs.


----------



## hsmamainva

Yes...I know there's a Santa Claus in Disney Springs...and Mr. & Mrs. Claus are in Epcot.


----------



## monique5

Skallywag Steph said:


> Is there a "human " Santa Claus anywhere in the parks during Christmas?





Mike_Mac said:


> I don't recall Santa as a meet and greet, but he did bring up the end of the parade.  He waved right at my 5yr old, who was thrilled.  I think the only Santa meet and greet was at Disney Springs.



Santa Claus is at MK until the 23rd. He meets next to City Hall. Beautiful setup. Hopefully, he'll be there this year as well. Santa Goofy meets during MVMCP by the Barnstormer. He was at the Contemporary on 2014.


----------



## Tattylou

Ok....so, we went last year for the 1st time to MVMCP and looooved it. I am now trying to convince myself to spend the money and go again for a long weekend in Dec. This thread is helping lure me.....


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

First time to MVMCP can't wait!


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

I asked this in the Halloween party thread but really am interested in MVMCP info....Did anyone use snack credits for the special treats (cupcakes etc but not those souvenir containers)? Hoping for free dining and want to see how much extra to budget.


----------



## bjcaed

First MVMCP!  We have been to MNSSH.  We are arriving late Th Nov, 16th.  We are hoping there is a party on that Friday the 17th.  There was last year.  What a re the chances this year????


----------



## LucyBC80

We're planning on attending three parties during our December stay. We arrive in Orlando on November 26th and planning to go to at least one party while we're off site, plus two more when we move to POR on December 5th.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

I and a friend went on 12/16/2016, and despite it being sold out, we had a great time neither less! Would love to go back and do MVMCP again this year, and especially if Nick & Judy are meeting at this year's party (though I'm hearing rumors that they're going to start meeting at Epcot!) Can't wait for this year's MVMCP!


----------



## Sommermo

So exited for this thread!  We will be there the week after Thanksgiving this year.  In October 2015 we went to MNSSHP the week before Halloween and it was great, but we are Christmas people.


----------



## JennLTX

Can't decide which I'm more excited about:  trip in June or trip the week after Thanksgiving!!!  Only there for four park days, but definitely planning on the party!!!


----------



## Nooks88

First MVMCP for us!  Hoping there is a Tuesday night party right after the Veteran's Day weekend.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

YEAH!!! Watching this thread for dates & details...plan to the attend the Sunday 11/26 party...this will also be my check-in day for a week long B-Day/Holiday trip...CAN't WAIT!!!

John


----------



## Aurora2017

Our first trip to WDW for Christmas on 12/16-23/17! We are very interested in the MVMCP! I just wish we could do two to get everything done but can't afford that. I'm just so excited to be there for the holidays and see all the beautiful decorations! And it will be our 12th Anniversay too!


----------



## monique5

Aurora2017 said:


> Our first trip to WDW for Christmas on 12/16-23/17! We are very interested in the MVMCP! I just wish we could do two to get everything done but can't afford that. I'm just so excited to be there for the holidays and see all the beautiful decorations! And it will be our 12th Anniversay too!



Maybe I will see you there. Hoping for 2 parties, but need the dates to see if possible. Going because we love Christmas at Disney, but will celebrate our 13th Anniversary on the 18th while at Disney.


----------



## ChiasMom

Joining in!  So excited for our first MVMCP.  We did MNSSHP in 2011 and absolutely LOVED it, so we're sure the Christmas one will be amazing as well.  Our dates are 11/28 to 12/5 and we are hoping for a Sunday party (December 3rd).  Fingers crossed!


----------



## GPC0321

Joining in! I hope they release the dates tomorrow or Friday! I've been waiting on them, but we're not even going to MVMCP. I just need to know what nights it'll be running during our short stay so that I can figure out which night is the best one to grab drinks and goodies at Narcoossee's and watch Holiday Wishes from the deck!


----------



## Aurora2017

monique5 said:


> Maybe I will see you there. Hoping for 2 parties, but need the dates to see if possible. Going because we love Christmas at Disney, but will celebrate our 13th Anniversary on the 18th while at Disney.


 Wow, our Anniversary is the 19th! We love Christmas too! Sooo excited!!


----------



## tchrrx

I was so excited to attend my first Christmas party.   Then I found out that they don't have them the week of Thanksgiving.  :-(


----------



## Disneymaddness

This will be our first MVMCP. Can't wait! Also looking forward to all the decorations


----------



## FinnsMom7

Just joining in and today is the 23rd, can history PLEASE repeat and have the dates come out today??? I just book Dec 8-14 and based on last year plan 12th as our MVMCP trip.  I have heard there are lots of issues with the Disney site on and off this week, maybe they are working on date release?!


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

Aurora2017 said:


> Our first trip to WDW for Christmas on 12/16-23/17! We are very interested in the MVMCP! I just wish we could do two to get everything done but can't afford that. I'm just so excited to be there for the holidays and see all the beautiful decorations! And it will be our 12th Anniversay too!


Those are our dates too! It will be our first MVMCP and 1st anniversary.


----------



## Lynne G

Another party for us.  Did the last party date last year, and enjoyed it.  Round 2 this year.  Hoping it goes to the 23rd too, as arriving either the 20th or 21st.  Yes, we are a holiday break family.  Crowds are us.  LOL  It what ya gotta do to have everyone on the same page.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Ok so march 23 is pretty much done and no mvmcp date announcement- hoping they make Friday even better and announce tomorrow


----------



## Aurora2017

ShinyRedGloss said:


> Those are our dates too! It will be our first MVMCP and 1st anniversary.


Maybe we will see you there! And congratulations!


----------



## NYEmomma

So originally I wasn't planning on doing MVMCP.... we're having an adults-only trip for our anniversary. We've never done MVMCP before but this is a SHORT trip. So do I do our MK day on a day without a party and plan on resort time/DS in the evening or do I save some money overall and buy MVMCP tickets and only do MK for MVMCP??? I can't decide!


----------



## FinnsMom7

NYEmomma said:


> So originally I wasn't planning on doing MVMCP.... we're having an adults-only trip for our anniversary. We've never done MVMCP before but this is a SHORT trip. So do I do our MK day on a day without a party and plan on resort time/DS in the evening or do I save some money overall and buy MVMCP tickets and only do MK for MVMCP??? I can't decide!


I would think it depends what in mk you are looking to do - also keep in mind day of party you can enter at 4pm with mvmcp ticket even though party doesn't officially start until 7


----------



## NYEmomma

FinnsMom7 said:


> I would think it depends what in mk you are looking to do - also keep in mind day of party you can enter at 4pm with mvmcp ticket even though party doesn't officially start until 7



Mainly rides. It's been a long time since we've gone without kids... so we're celebrating by not doing character meets, lol! But how often do you have the opportunity to do one of the special parties? So undecided.


----------



## FinnsMom7

NYEmomma said:


> Mainly rides. It's been a long time since we've gone without kids... so we're celebrating by not doing character meets, lol! But how often do you have the opportunity to do one of the special parties? So undecided.


I have gone twice and mixed up rides and characters each time but always watching parade and fireworks- but typically during party ride waits are much lower and during parade and fireworks almost no lines - so you could get a little of everything in if you plan right.  Personally seeing snow on Main Street is something I crave now


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

Aurora2017 said:


> Maybe we will see you there! And congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Gus V.

Watching thread for updates, we will be there Dec 1-9.  Excited to see details!


----------



## memma05

So excited!! We went in 2016 and enjoyed it! We will be there 12/11-12/22


----------



## JennLTX

With the opening of Pandora, I'm guessing they won't announce the party for another week or two?  I can see even MVMCP getting lost in the shuffle right now.

Here's another question, specifically for those who've done this before:  if you're going to also attend the Candlelight Processional (we are), and are hoping for a specific narrator (we are!), do you buy your MVMCP tickets then hope for the best when the dining packages (we'll be doing that) and narrators are announced?  Or am I wildly overplanning my 8-months-away vacation already?  Because that would be just like me.


----------



## siskaren

JennLTX said:


> With the opening of Pandora, I'm guessing they won't announce the party for another week or two?  I can see even MVMCP getting lost in the shuffle right now.
> 
> Here's another question, specifically for those who've done this before:  if you're going to also attend the Candlelight Processional (we are), and are hoping for a specific narrator (we are!), do you buy your MVMCP tickets then hope for the best when the dining packages (we'll be doing that) and narrators are announced?  Or am I wildly overplanning my 8-months-away vacation already?  Because that would be just like me.



It's going to be difficult to try for a specific narrator. For one thing, when the narrators are first announced, there's typically a lot of  TBDs (to be determined), which often take a while to get filled in. Also, narrators sometimes have to change their dates or pull out entirely. (One year I got a dining package for one of Neil Patrick Harris's dates, but then his dates got changed to 2 weeks later, and I saw Chita Rivera instead.)


----------



## JennLTX

siskaren said:


> It's going to be difficult to try for a specific narrator. For one thing, when the narrators are first announced, there's typically a lot of  TBDs (to be determined), which often take a while to get filled in. Also, narrators sometimes have to change their dates or pull out entirely. (One year I got a dining package for one of Neil Patrick Harris's dates, but then his dates got changed to 2 weeks later, and I saw Chita Rivera instead.)


And I'll confess NPH is the one I want to see.  I know my dates are historically when he's there, but I do understand absolutely nothing is written in stone.


----------



## connie1042

I am hoping for a party on the 18th of Nov. It is a Sat., so I'm sure I am going to be out of luck. I guess I just hope the hours are longer that day. Will not get to the park til afternoon.


----------



## siskaren

connie1042 said:


> I am hoping for a party on the 18th of Nov. It is a Sat., so I'm sure I am going to be out of luck. I guess I just hope the hours are longer that day. Will not get to the park til afternoon.



Sorry, but they don't have parties on Saturdays.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I keep checking for posts in hopes someone heard anything - with the opening of fp booking for pandora disney is super quiet on a lot of promotions and announcements that typically would already be out or rumored.  April is Saturday so if nothing comes out by then I am going to be jumping out of my skin - more than I already am


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

I'll be at the world from 11/12 - 11/17.  Plan on attending MVMCP.  Last one I attended was in 2010.  So excited.


----------



## JoyAhead

Hi everyone! We just scheduled our FIRST EVER Disney trip (me, husband and 5 year old daughter) for the week after thanksgiving. In looking online at the MVMCP I'm having trouble determining if it is something we need to do. I LOVE all things Christmas and really want to do it, but it's late and we have a little one that is used to going to bed around 7:30/8. Thoughts? What all does the party offer that you won't get on a regular night?


----------



## amytaylor2

JoyAhead said:


> Hi everyone! We just scheduled our FIRST EVER Disney trip (me, husband and 5 year old daughter) for the week after thanksgiving. In looking online at the MVMCP I'm having trouble determining if it is something we need to do. I LOVE all things Christmas and really want to do it, but it's late and we have a little one that is used to going to bed around 7:30/8. Thoughts? What all does the party offer that you won't get on a regular night?


We went on our first trip to the MVMCP and LOVED it! Our mistake with it was we were at the Magic Kingdom at park opening and stayed until party closing. It was an extremely long day. Other than that though it was so nice. Hardly any waits for rides, the extra Christmas stuff, loved the snow on Main Street during the parade. My youngest at the time was 3 and he slept in the stroller once it got late.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

JennLTX said:


> And I'll confess NPH is the one I want to see.  I know my dates are historically when he's there, but I do understand absolutely nothing is written in stone.



I think you and I are in the same boat...I will be doing MVMCP on Sun 11/26...I am planning to attend CLP on Weds 11/29 (my actual BDay)...usually this week is the week NPH attends WDW and does this CLP job...I have no problem seeing NPH again (LOVE HIM!!!) but I wanna see who the other narrators are before and after him...if its someone else of interest is scheduled (like Julie Andrews, Chita Rivera) then I would I change what night to attend CLP....but I think my schedule, for now, has me been doing CLP on the 29th due to lower crowd levels...well see what happens as details are announced...and NO, you are not over-planning your trip...LOLOL.....

John


----------



## memma05

What fun snacks did they have last year? When we went in 2016 it was cookies and cocoa but I read there were more options last year


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

memma05 said:


> What fun snacks did they have last year? When we went in 2016 it was cookies and cocoa but I read there were more options last year



Mostly it was just different kinds of cookies instead of only the snickerdoodles or whatever they are.  And there was apple cider at some locations.


----------



## MrsHull

Yay! So glad to see this thread is open. We will attend a party sometime between 11/24 and 12/6.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Just an FYI for those who prefer JetBlue - this is from their twitter:

"Our next schedule extension will be on April 2nd noon ET for Oct 29 - Jan 3, 2018, travel dates."


----------



## CDolacki2003

Cannot wait for party information to be available. We planned out trip this year in December because my DH loves MVMCP! He is still mourning the Osbourne lights though, RIP


----------



## Confederate Scott

Hopefully we will see the dates released this week.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Joining in!! We will be staying at the Poly 12/4-12/9. Hoping for a 12/5 or 12/7 party!


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Does anyone know why the Disney site is saying the Christmas party tickets are sold out? Has it just not updated?


----------



## Spridell

Doesn anyone know if they have kept the same days the last couple of years.  Ex, Sundays, Tuesdays etc....

If they have been the same for the last couple of years I hope they dont change them this year.


----------



## rlessig

Joining in! Our family will be staying at Dolphin from 11/28 - 12/6 and are hoping to attend MVMCP for the first time!


----------



## SarahSnow

Joining..going the week before Thanksgiving 11/13-11/18...if there is a party on 11/12 we'll probably fly out a day early and do it then so we don't miss out of a night with the family.


----------



## GPC0321

Spridell said:


> Doesn anyone know if they have kept the same days the last couple of years.  Ex, Sundays, Tuesdays etc....
> 
> If they have been the same for the last couple of years I hope they dont change them this year.


I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Any one hear of any rumblings of any kind this week? Even a rumor would be better than this nothingness - I could add to my calendar layout i am prepping


----------



## lovingeire

I'm late to the thread, but planning on attending the first party following W&D weekend if all goes as planned and based on history.  This is one of my favorite events and I cannot wait for more details!  I know there is a lot rumbling about dates coming out soon for Halloween and I can't imagine that these wouldn't be far behind. Hurry up Disney!


----------



## adelaster

When I asked a CM last week about when to look for dates & purchase tickets for this event I was told to check the website multiple times a day May-June.

I was honestly a little surprised that an event of this nature wasn't a little more coordinated in its release times- especially when so many people need to plan around it. I get waiting to release discounts, or entertainment, but this one baffles me.

Does anyone know of a reliable email blast that would let you know when the dates are posted? Again, surprised that isn't something the company is doing already for marketing purposes.


----------



## FinnsMom7

adelaster said:


> When I asked a CM last week about when to look for dates & purchase tickets for this event I was told to check the website multiple times a day May-June.
> 
> I was honestly a little surprised that an event of this nature wasn't a little more coordinated in it's release times- especially when so many people need to plan around it. I get waiting to release discounts, or entertainment, but this one baffles me.
> 
> Does anyone know of a reliable email blast that would let you know when the dates are posted? Again, surprised that isn't something the company is doing already for marketing purposes.


The tickets are released in May typically - but the announcement of dates tends to come prior so people can start adding to plans.  It is weird we haven't received at least dates by now.  Just because last year they ran on Tu, Th, Fr & Sun means nothing for this year, as with anything Disney.  Lot of people seem to think that Pandora and all the resort construction may be impacting things


----------



## siskaren

Spridell said:


> Doesn't anyone know if they have kept the same days the last couple of years.  Ex, Sundays, Tuesdays etc....
> 
> If they have been the same for the last couple of years I hope they dont change them this year.





GPC0321 said:


> I'd like to know this as well.





FinnsMom7 said:


> Just because last year they ran on Tu, Th, Fr & Sun means nothing for this year, as with anything Disney.



They've had the parties on Sundays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays for years; I would really be surprised if it changed.


----------



## GPC0321

adelaster said:


> When I asked a CM last week about when to look for dates & purchase tickets for this event I was told to check the website multiple times a day May-June.
> 
> I was honestly a little surprised that an event of this nature wasn't a little more coordinated in its release times- especially when so many people need to plan around it. I get waiting to release discounts, or entertainment, but this one baffles me.
> 
> Does anyone know of a reliable email blast that would let you know when the dates are posted? Again, surprised that isn't something the company is doing already for marketing purposes.


Shoot, by May and June, people going in November and December (when the parties take place) will be making ADRs. It would be helpful to know when the parties are before doing that.

ETA: Disney cast members seem to be some of the most clueless people around when it comes to knowing about...DISNEY. LOL.


----------



## lovingeire

GPC0321 said:


> Shoot, by May and June, people going in November and December (when the parties take place) will be making ADRs. It would be helpful to know when the parties are before doing that.
> 
> ETA: Disney cast members seem to be some of the most clueless people around when it comes to knowing about...DISNEY. LOL.



They just released October park hours, which normally give a clue to the dates, but those with last week of September trips/ADR dates are making ADRs this week so they are making them without the Halloween party schedule.  Hopefully they'll be announced before Nov/Dec trips though for planning purposes!


----------



## adelaster

GPC0321 said:


> Shoot, by May and June, people going in November and December (when the parties take place) will be making ADRs. It would be helpful to know when the parties are before doing that.
> 
> ETA: Disney cast members seem to be some of the most clueless people around when it comes to knowing about...DISNEY. LOL.



Exactly. I was totally new to all of this last year- and after a brief hurricane-season stay at POR I feel a little more seasoned, but I am still overwhelmed and confused by the way this is all organized. I can only travel very specific dates in December, so planning ahead is fine- but with Disney you need so many components to plan ahead effectively, and my experience thus far is that they are in no way released in a manner _conducive_ to planning ahead effectively. I have learned so much reading around online but there have been many changes over the years, creating a struggle to be sure if I am getting the most recent/accurate information. Customer service/Cast Members are a mixed bag too. I have the most positive exchanges when booking something over the phone, but when it comes to anything else you get four answers asking four people. I guess I always assumed (I know, I know) that a company of Disney's size would be a master at all of this. They run customer service seminars for goodness sake! So strange. My plan is to just roll with the punches as best I can and book lots of things (ADR's, Room Only Reservations), canceling as necessary. Then, wait to add things like dining and tickets until everything else has been settled. Hopefully that falls before the FastPass booking window opens.  Seems inefficient, but it's the only recourse! 

Last night during booking I was told that the parks were the not as crowded as one would think the week before Christmas, but that the MVMCP were the most crowded the week before Christmas. Same person, same conversation. I just have a take it as it comes attitude now, and feel better about it now that I have some sense of what I am dealing with. I should add that I don't think this is the Cast Member's oversight in any instance, rather it falls to the dissemination of information and how they are told to deliver it.


----------



## deedubb

We arrive Fri Dec 22nd and first day in the parks will be the 23rd.  I assume all party days will be over by then?  If so, I'll buy an extra "normal" day to spend in the parks.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Should be on the Thursday, Nov 30th party For my Birthday (Nov 30th. I would love to do the party on my actual Birthday if all dates are correct when they come out.)


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Ok I checked the site say's sold out. I also see someone here saw that too. I sure hope they just haven't updated or something. Honestly, this and the flights just need to open for me to know what and when I want to make reservations and to pick what park to start in and what park to end in each night. I like to Plan. I think dates and times are easy to predict they should release it 10 months early.


----------



## FinnsMom7

If they can expect people to know 180 days out what they want to eat they should release hours and events earlier for sure


----------



## siskaren

deedubb said:


> We arrive Fri Dec 22nd and first day in the parks will be the 23rd.  I assume all party days will be over by then?  If so, I'll buy an extra "normal" day to spend in the parks.



They did have a party on the 22nd last year, but that was the first time that I'm aware of that they had one later than the 18th.


----------



## lovingeire

FinnsMom7 said:


> If they can expect people to know 180 days out what they want to eat they should release hours and events earlier for sure



This!  So. Much.  This!  Disney, if you're reading, take note!


----------



## FinnsMom7

lovingeire said:


> This!  So. Much.  This!  Disney, if you're reading, take note!


And don't get me wrong I love planning but I start mapping it out then hours or events change and i start all over - granted I could wait to start but I can't help myself - the meal part is what I would rather do last


----------



## lovingeire

We're about a week after last years announcement so I am hoping it's any day now.  I feel like I spend way too much time waiting on Disney announcements between trip planning and runDisney!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Can anybody tell me around when the first "Sell out" happened and what date it was for??


----------



## FinnsMom7

JadeDarkstar said:


> Ok I checked the site say's sold out. I also see someone here saw that too. I sure hope they just haven't updated or something. Honestly, this and the flights just need to open for me to know what and when I want to make reservations and to pick what park to start in and what park to end in each night. I like to Plan. I think dates and times are easy to predict they should release it 10 months early.


I went on this morning and now MVMCP and MNSSHP are both showing schedule unavailable.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

JadeDarkstar said:


> Ok I checked the site say's sold out. I also see someone here saw that too. I sure hope they just haven't updated or something. Honestly, this and the flights just need to open for me to know what and when I want to make reservations and to pick what park to start in and what park to end in each night. I like to Plan. I think dates and times are easy to predict they should release it 10 months early.



Tom Bricker, with Disney Tourist Blog, said the sold out message was an error.  Phew


----------



## amytaylor2

He also said that exact dates would be released this summer....I sure hope it's sooner than that!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

amytaylor2 said:


> He also said that exact dates would be released this summer....I sure hope it's sooner than that!


OMG!  That would be awful!   I sure hope they release the dates before my 180 days.


----------



## jdmccon7

Can I use Disney gift cards to buy these MVMCP tics?  Is there a difference if I order online or over the phone for gift card use?


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

jdmccon7 said:


> Can I use Disney gift cards to buy these MVMCP tics?  Is there a difference if I order online or over the phone for gift card use?


I ordered my tickets over the phone with gift cards no problem for the Halloween party last year. I think you can use it on the website too


----------



## jdmccon7

ShinyRedGloss said:


> I ordered my tickets over the phone with gift cards no problem for the Halloween party last year. I think you can use it on the website too


Thanks!  With Disney, I am so used to there being some strange rule against something that should be easy, I feel the need to ask stupid questions like this.  Appreciate the help!


----------



## Skallywag Steph

This will be our first time at a party. Is  there enough time to do some of the rides and see all the entertainment?


----------



## DisneyNic

I'm so glad to have finally found this thread!!  I had been keeping an eye out for one, but somehow missed it!  We have done MNSSHP twice and we absolutely loved it.  We are wanting to experience Christmastime at Disney this trip so of course we have to do MVMCP!!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## mmps108

So excited, headed in mid November for a mom's only trip and I've never been to MVMCP, we've done MNSSHP twice and loved it. Right now we are planning to hit up the party, hopefully on the Friday of our trip. I love party days because we sleep in and have brunch somewhere vs heading out so early for rope drop.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Skallywag Steph said:


> This will be our first time at a party. Is  there enough time to do some of the rides and see all the entertainment?


There is so much to do at the party it's impossible to do EVERYTHING, especially if you want to see any of the headlining characters (Jack Skellington, 7 Dwarves, etc).  We went to last years party (a non-sold out night in early Nov).  Got there right at 4pm, stayed until midnight.  We fit in a ton of rides, treat stations, a couple of the shows, and the parade, but did not see any special characters.  IMO if you wanted to do all the unique party offerings, plus rides, you would need more than one party.


----------



## kimnscott

subbing


----------



## adelaster

amytaylor2 said:


> He also said that exact dates would be released this summer....I sure hope it's sooner than that!



That matches what I was told by disney. May-June.


----------



## amytaylor2

That would definitely not help me in my planning!


----------



## DisneySOS

I've never attended a MVMCP but for those who are familiar with them, normally how hard is it to get tickets to it the week after Thanksgiving?


----------



## FinnsMom7

adelaster said:


> That matches what I was told by disney. May-June.


But maybe they meant on sale - last year dates were announced march but on sale end of May - let's hope that's the case


----------



## DisneyDork1969

DisneySOS said:


> I've never attended a MVMCP but for those who are familiar with them, normally how hard is it to get tickets to it the week after Thanksgiving?



Not very hard...I have gone 3 times the week after Thanksgiving...never had a problem getting a tix...as long as you get your tixs sooner rather than later...as Thanksgiving gets closer, there might be a chance of a sold-out party...

John


----------



## DisneySOS

DisneyDork1969 said:


> Not very hard...I have gone 3 times the week after Thanksgiving...never had a problem getting a tix...as long as you get your tixs sooner rather than later...as Thanksgiving gets closer, there might be a chance of a sold-out party...
> John



Thanks.  Unfortunately I will have to wait until possibly the same week.  I just know they are very popular and wasn't sure if it might be possible.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

How soon do you think that the tickets for last week nov first week dec would be sold out normally? Like would someone be able to get them in Aug or Sep or would that be pushing it?


----------



## GPC0321

adelaster said:


> That matches what I was told by disney. May-June.


That stinks. I'm just going to go in assuming the parties will still be Sun, Tues, Thurs, Fri. We're only there Sun-Wed, so I'm counting on a party being held two of our three nights, and Monday being our only possible MK night since we're not attending a party. 
We'll see how it shakes out!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JadeDarkstar said:


> How soon do you think that the tickets for last week nov first week dec would be sold out normally? Like would someone be able to get them in Aug or Sep or would that be pushing it?



Should be fine.  No guarantees of course but I've bought for the early December time once I've seen what the weather forecasts were looking like - ie, we were already there.


----------



## Disneymom20

My husband took me to Disney for the first time for our 10th anniversary and we had planned to go to the Mickey's Christmas Party. That was the year that the stomach flu hit a lot of people visiting - out of 8 of us going, only 3 attended the party. We are going to Disney this Christmas and this at the top of the list, I can't wait!!


----------



## siskaren

amytaylor2 said:


> He also said that exact dates would be released this summer....I sure hope it's sooner than that!





adelaster said:


> That matches what I was told by disney. May-June.





GPC0321 said:


> That stinks. I'm just going to go in assuming the parties will still be Sun, Tues, Thurs, Fri. We're only there Sun-Wed, so I'm counting on a party being held two of our three nights, and Monday being our only possible MK night since we're not attending a party.
> We'll see how it shakes out!



Tickets have gone on sale in early May for years, and unfortunately, phone CMs aren't known for giving out accurate information.


----------



## Disneymom20

That would be great if they went on sale in May! We are going December 17-27 and hoping to get them early!


----------



## mom2rtk

Disneymom20 said:


> That would be great if they went on sale in May! We are going December 17-27 and hoping to get them early!



It would be very unusual for them not to be on sale by 5/1.


----------



## siskaren

Disneymom20 said:


> That would be great if they went on sale in May! We are going December 17-27 and hoping to get them early!



Just so you know, the 17th may be your only chance at a party. Last year they had a party on the 22nd, but normally they don't have a party later than the 18th, but I would expect the 17th to be the last date this year because the 18th is a Monday, and they don't normally do parties on Mondays.


----------



## adelaster

siskaren said:


> Just so you know, the 17th may be your only chance at a party. Last year they had a party on the 22nd, but normally they don't have a party later than the 18th, but I would expect the 17th to be the last date this year because the 18th is a Monday, and they don't normally do parties on Mondays.



Thank you for sharing this. Makes me more nervous, and eager for the dates to be announced. I cannot arrive any earlier than December 16, and was hoping to get there on the 17th. 

I know earlier dates are better, but the nature of my job has me *unable* to travel late October until that time. Which as you know, are like all of the MVMCP dates.


----------



## melidy

Anyone have an educated guess as to what date the first party will be?


----------



## lovingeire

melidy said:


> Anyone have an educated guess as to what date the first party will be?



Last year the first party was actually on a Monday.  I think this was due to the Wine & Dine after party now that it's moved to a day race.  So my guess for this year would be November 6th.  They also had one on the 7th last year.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

melidy said:


> Anyone have an educated guess as to what date the first party will be?


Tuesday, November 7th would be my guess.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

lovingeire said:


> Last year the first party was actually on a Monday.  I think this was due to the Wine & Dine after party now that it's moved to a day race.  So my guess for this year would be November 6th.  They also had one on the 7th last year.


I think there is always a week between the last Halloween party (10/31) and the first Christmas party....so I can't see a Monday party this year.  But ya never know!


----------



## melidy

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Tuesday, November 7th would be my guess.



I'm holding out hope that this is the case! We plan to do both the Halloween and Christmas parties and right now the plan is to leave on the 9th Nov...  Need to book flights asap, so hoping for the official announcement soon!!


----------



## Disneymom20

Yikes! Thanks for the info Siskaren! I am hoping that the dates are announced soon - definitely want to purchase the tickets as soon as they come out!


----------



## lovingeire

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I think there is always a week between the last Halloween party (10/31) and the first Christmas party....so I can't see a Monday party this year.  But ya never know!



I hadn't looked at the dates yet, but that is true that there has been a week as we've gone to the first party the last two years our last night after Wine & Dine.  I'm scheduled to leave on the 7th so I may end up missing both parties by days unless I extend a day.  Sure would be nice if we had dates so I could plan!  I don't expect we'll see November hours for a few weeks yet either.  But I make ADRs early May as we check in 11/1 so I would like to come up with a gameplan of some sort so I need hours and/or party dates to do it!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Ok so according to dads guide to wdw on his post today about party release dates last year they came out April 9th - on here we have all discussed relsease being march 23rd - was the march date correct??


----------



## lovingeire

FinnsMom7 said:


> Ok so according to dads guide to wdw on his post today about party release dates last year they came out April 9th - on here we have all discussed relsease being march 23rd - was the march date correct??



Random, but in my Facebook memories this past week was a post about the dates for last years Christmas party.  So unless it was a week off...but then there are posts on the DPB from April 9th last year too that I found when I googled.  So I have no clue!  LOL!


----------



## FinnsMom7

lovingeire said:


> Random, but in my Facebook memories this past week was a post about the dates for last years Christmas party.  So unless it was a week off...but then there are posts on the DPB from April 9th last year too that I found when I googled.  So I have no clue!  LOL!


Then maybe we all have a chance of the coming week holding good news!!


----------



## Confederate Scott

FinnsMom7 said:


> Then maybe we all have a chance of the coming week holding good news!!



From the Disney Parks Blog last April.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-fills-21-nights-with-holiday-cheer-in-2016/


----------



## mamamelody2

DH and I are going to be in WDW November 12-19.  Hoping to go to MVMCP.  We've never been to any "hard ticket" events.  Can't wait!


----------



## KurtC

Does the Jungle Cruise become the "Jingle Cruise" during just the MCMCP or all day through the holiday season?


----------



## siskaren

KurtC said:


> Does the Jungle Cruise become the "Jingle Cruise" during just the MCMCP or all day through the holiday season?



All day. There's no way that they could do the overlay then take it off again every party day.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I don't know if it was mentioned before or if it means anything
It's Holidays around the world. 

Epcot

World Showcase

Valid Park Admission Required

*Special Event*
November 24 - December 30, 2017


this was on one of the pages on Disney's website. It isn't the party but It may be one thing closer.


----------



## PixieDuck

JadeDarkstar said:


> Ok I checked the site say's sold out. I also see someone here saw that too. I sure hope they just haven't updated or something. Honestly, this and the flights just need to open for me to know what and when I want to make reservations and to pick what park to start in and what park to end in each night. I like to Plan. I think dates and times are easy to predict they should release it 10 months early.





ENJDisneyFan said:


> There is so much to do at the party it's impossible to do EVERYTHING, especially if you want to see any of the headlining characters (Jack Skellington, 7 Dwarves, etc).  We went to last years party (a non-sold out night in early Nov).  Got there right at 4pm, stayed until midnight.  We fit in a ton of rides, treat stations, a couple of the shows, and the parade, but did not see any special characters.  IMO if you wanted to do all the unique party offerings, plus rides, you would need more than one party.




I read on-line not long ago that the dates were to be release around April 6th.  I don’t recall the source, but if correct that would be sometime this week. I’ve become obsessed with checking on-line the past couple weeks. My family is headed to Disney for just 3 nights the weekend of Dec 16th and we really hope to be able to attend this event this year.


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

Between waiting for these dates to drop and hoping for free dining, I spend all my time on MDE, blogs, and this forum. I just want to book already! 
Without knowing party dates, I refuse to commit so soon. The anticipation is almost as bad as waiting for Christmas morning itself.


----------



## FinnsMom7

ShinyRedGloss said:


> Between waiting for these dates to drop and hoping for free dining, I spend all my time on MDE, blogs, and this forum. I just want to book already!
> Without knowing party dates, I refuse to commit so soon. The anticipation is almost as bad as waiting for Christmas morning itself.


I know! It is making me nuts, but not so annoyed I wouldn't still book my trip once things are confirmed.  I guess I started the planning/hoping early this year because I do not remember being this frustrated last year.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am hoping the party dates match last year and I can be at a Party on my BDay.


----------



## Confederate Scott

My completely uneducated guess on the dates for 2017 would be:

November - 5,7,9,10,12,14,16,17,19,26,28,30

December - 1,3,7,8,10,12,14,15,17,19,21

*****corrected and added November 16 and updated December 13 to December 12 and December 25 to December 15*****


----------



## FinnsMom7

Confederate Scott said:


> My completely uneducated guess on the dates for 2017 would be:
> 
> November - 5,7,9,10,12,14,17,19,26,28,30
> 
> December - 1,3,7,8,10,13,14,25,17,19,21


Last year parties were Sunday, Tues, Thurs & Friday


----------



## Bethislucy

If dates hold true and the prices don't have a crazy increase we will be heading to the Nov 26th party.


----------



## Confederate Scott

FinnsMom7 said:


> Last year parties were Sunday, Tues, Thurs & Friday



I think my dates are pretty consistent with those days.  Just skipping Thanksgiving week.


----------



## siskaren

Confederate Scott said:


> My completely uneducated guess on the dates for 2017 would be:
> 
> November - 5,7,9,10,12,14,17,19,26,28,30
> 
> December - 1,3,7,8,10,13,14,25,17,19,21



I would disagree with it starting as early as the 5th. I would also add the 16th and maybe lose the 19th (I think they have the last party before Thanksgiving on Friday, but I could be wrong.) For December, I would assume the 12th rather than the 13th (they don't typically have parties on Wednesdays), and I wouldn't expect there to be a party later than the 17th. (Last year was the first time they had one later than the 18th.)


----------



## PixieDuck

Confederate Scott said:


> My completely uneducated guess on the dates for 2017 would be:
> 
> November - 5,7,9,10,12,14,17,19,26,28,30
> 
> December - 1,3,7,8,10,13,14,25,17,19,21





Confederate Scott said:


> My completely uneducated guess on the dates for 2017 would be:
> 
> November - 5,7,9,10,12,14,17,19,26,28,30
> 
> December - 1,3,7,8,10,13,14,25,17,19,21



I agree, these will most likely be the dates


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

siskaren said:


> I would disagree with it starting as early as the 5th. I would also add the 16th and maybe lose the 19th (I think they have the last party before Thanksgiving on Friday, but I could be wrong.) For December, I would assume the 12th rather than the 13th (they don't typically have parties on Wednesdays), and I wouldn't expect there to be a party later than the 17th. (Last year was the first time they had one later than the 18th.)


I'd also remove 11/30 due to the cast event at MK.


----------



## Confederate Scott

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> I'd also remove 11/30 due to the cast event at MK.



I agree on the 12th vs the 13th.   That was a typo on my behalf.  I will fix that in my original post.   I wasn't sure on the date of the cast member event but if it's the 30th it is unlikely they will have th party that night.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

NOOOO they can't remove the 30th *cries*


----------



## Confederate Scott

siskaren said:


> I would disagree with it starting as early as the 5th. I would also add the 16th and maybe lose the 19th (I think they have the last party before Thanksgiving on Friday, but I could be wrong.) For December, I would assume the 12th rather than the 13th (they don't typically have parties on Wednesdays), and I wouldn't expect there to be a party later than the 17th. (Last year was the first time they had one later than the 18th.)



I agree on the 16th of November and added that to my original post.   

What I put is just a guess on my behalf and hopefully soon we will see what the actual date are.


----------



## WiWe

When dates are released is there say a particular time of day they make announcements or a certain day of the week?


----------



## Confederate Scott

WiWe said:


> When dates are released is there say a particular time of day they make announcements or a certain day of the week?



In past years the dates were announced and the tickets didn't go on sale until a few weeks later.   It is highly unlikely they will announce the dates at the same time tickets go on sale.   I'd continue to check this thread and someone will post the information as soon as it's available.


----------



## KSR0330

Going Nov. 9-13 and am hoping for a party date on 11/10!  It will be our first time going to a party event, so we're all super excited!
Do party dates ever sell out shortly after the tickets go on sale?  Do I have to worry about getting tickets the day they are released? (even though I probably will)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KSR0330 said:


> Going Nov. 9-13 and am hoping for a party date on 11/10!  It will be our first time going to a party event, so we're all super excited!
> Do party dates ever sell out shortly after the tickets go on sale?  Do I have to worry about getting tickets the day they are released? (even though I probably will)



Nope - zero worries about that.  The first date won't sell out for months.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

siskaren said:


> I would disagree with it starting as early as the 5th.


I agree.  There is almost always a week between the last MNSSHP and the first MVMCP.   I would guess 11/7 as the first party.


----------



## DisneySOS

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> I'd also remove 11/30 due to the cast event at MK.


Any idea what the cast event is?  My DD will be a CP then and wondering what it might be!


----------



## Confederate Scott

DisneySOS said:


> Any idea what the cast event is?  My DD will be a CP then and wondering what it might be!



I am fairly certain it is the annual service anniversary event.


----------



## mamaofsix

Just a thought:  2015 and 2016 party dates were announced on a Wednesday.  Maybe tomorrow???  Here's hoping...


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I would be happy with that.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Bethislucy said:


> If dates hold true and the prices don't have a crazy increase we will be heading to the Nov 26th party.



I'm also hoping for the 26th which is my check-in day...but I've been wondering about my trip reservation...

Do most people use their MVMCP tix as their admission tix on the day they go to the MVMCP party?? Or do people use their general admission tix early in the day and then switch to the party tix at 4pm...I currently have a 7-day park pass booked for my trip but I'm thinking of scaling it back to 6-days...this way I'm not "double-paying" for park admissions on my party day...anyone readily know the price price between a 6-day and a 7-day pass??

John


----------



## FinnsMom7

DisneyDork1969 said:


> I'm also hoping for the 26th which is my check-in day...but I've been wondering about my trip reservation...
> 
> Do most people use their MVMCP tix as their admission tix on the day they go to the MVMCP party?? Or do people use their general admission tix early in the day and then switch to the party tix at 4pm...I currently have a 7-day park pass booked for my trip but I'm thinking of scaling it back to 6-days...this way I'm not "double-paying" for park admissions on my party day...anyone readily know the price price between a 6-day and a 7-day pass??
> 
> John


I have considered that myself, I think the 6 vs 7 day pass is only like $20-30 diff, which to me i rather spend and in the event weather or something happens on another day of my trip I am not missing out. it isn't enough of a cost savings that I mind just spending.  Last year we did AK before the party and went to MK for 5PM


----------



## DisneyDork1969

FinnsMom7 said:


> I have considered that myself, I think the 6 vs 7 day pass is only like $20-30 diff, which to me i rather spend and in the event weather or something happens on another day of my trip I am not missing out. it isn't enough of a cost savings that I mind just spending.  Last year we did AK before the party and went to MK for 5PM



I just did a comparison on the WDW site...the difference is only $21.30...LOLOL....so yeah, not a big savings...I'll keep my 7-day tix as is...

So you did AK before the party...did that make for a long day???...if I go on 11/26 that's my check-in day...this was my planning:

Get to AoA by 11am (I'm staying in Orlando Fri/Sat then transferring on Sun)...head to MK by Noon...spend 5 hrs doing whatever I can...then dinner at 5 or 5:30pm...then switch to party mode at 7pm...then stay till after the 2nd Christmas parade...

If I don't do the party on my check-in day then maybe I'll do it on Tues the 28th...this way I can sleep-in till 10am and then head to MK and then do MVMCP at night...what do you think??...is that a lot to do on my check-in day???

John


----------



## Trap

the 26 is are check in day but will be to the party on 28 we have to be up 330 am to be at airport so staying up til midnight is to much for us


----------



## pammydw

JadeDarkstar said:


> How soon do you think that the tickets for last week nov first week dec would be sold out normally? Like would someone be able to get them in Aug or Sep or would that be pushing it?




We went last year on December 1st for the party, and bought the tickets the first week of September ( bought right after Labor Day) with no worries.


----------



## Rickat96

Cant wait for this again- was so fun


----------



## FinnsMom7

DisneyDork1969 said:


> I just did a comparison on the WDW site...the difference is only $21.30...LOLOL....so yeah, not a big savings...I'll keep my 7-day tix as is...
> 
> So you did AK before the party...did that make for a long day???...if I go on 11/26 that's my check-in day...this was my planning:
> 
> Get to AoA by 11am (I'm staying in Orlando Fri/Sat then transferring on Sun)...head to MK by Noon...spend 5 hrs doing whatever I can...then dinner at 5 or 5:30pm...then switch to party mode at 7pm...then stay till after the 2nd Christmas parade...
> 
> If I don't do the party on my check-in day then maybe I'll do it on Tues the 28th...this way I can sleep-in till 10am and then head to MK and then do MVMCP at night...what do you think??...is that a lot to do on my check-in day???
> 
> John


It was my boyfriends first trip so I figured AK from 10-2 then resort for a change and refresh/nap then to party - well he loved AK so ended up being there until 4 rushing back to pop to change and head to Mk - party wasn't crowded our night so it worked ok.  We spent more time in line for characters then I wanted bc I didn't account for location changes from the last party I had gone to in 2015. This year doing Disney spring in am for a late breakfast and shopping then going to MK for party - if everything works as I imagine.  Don't waste time at a Ts during party it's not worth it I made that mistake my first year bc we got BOG reservations. 

If you don't care about character photos your plan sounds great - but I learned the hard way the special characters get a line by 530/6 so the official party start time is only good for the snow and music and snacks planning


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

DisneyDork1969 said:


> Do most people use their MVMCP tix as their admission tix on the day they go to the MVMCP party?? Or do people use their general admission tix early in the day and then switch to the party tix at 4pm...



We do not do a park on the day of MVMCP.  We spend the morning at the resort swimming, then head to MK for the party at 4.  We like to stay until midnight and it would be too long of a day for our kids (and us!) to do a park in the morning.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

pammydw said:


> We went last year on December 1st for the party, and bought the tickets the first week of September ( bought right after Labor Day) with no worries.



Thank you


----------



## Cowboy Caleb

Hello all. We'll be there Nov. 4-11 so looks like we'll likely have our choice of several parties. So, my question is: which is the best day of the week to go to the party? Or do they all sell out so it's essentially a wash?


----------



## Amunet

We don't use normal park tickets on party days (I've only ever done MNSSHP, but I think the timings are similar). We use part days to eat somewhere nice for breakfast (usually Ohanas) and rest (maybe take a nap), then head out to get to the park around 4 or 4:30pm to use fast passes


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

So, is it never the week of Thanksgiving?  

We were planning arrival for Saturday before and staying through the following Saturday, but now wondering if we should bump up arrival day to get to Orlando in time for party the Friday night before Thanksgiving.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I would wait to see, from what I have seen dates are all spread out a sat before thanksgiving you may catch the last few days. I am not 100%


----------



## siskaren

Cowboy Caleb said:


> Hello all. We'll be there Nov. 4-11 so looks like we'll likely have our choice of several parties. So, my question is: which is the best day of the week to go to the party? Or do they all sell out so it's essentially a wash?



Not all dates will sell out, and I really wouldn't expect parties on the first week (when you'll be there) to sell out. It's usually more crowded on Fridays due to locals.



PrincessHanasMom said:


> So, is it never the week of Thanksgiving?
> 
> We were planning arrival for Saturday before and staying through the following Saturday, but now wondering if we should bump up arrival day to get to Orlando in time for party the Friday night before Thanksgiving.



No, the week of Thanksgiving is too busy to have MK closing at 7. If you want to do a party, you'll have to arrive on the Friday before.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

FinnsMom7 said:


> Don't waste time at a TS during party it's not worth it I made that mistake my first year bc we got BOG reservations.
> 
> If you don't care about character photos your plan sounds great - but I learned the hard way the special characters get a line by 530/6 so the official party start time is only good for the snow and music and snacks planning



I was planning on only a couple character photos (Holiday Mickey & Minnie or Holiday Pluto or Santa...something to use for my 2017 Christmas cards)...mostly just hanging out, some rides, a couple Christmas shows, the fireworks and late parade...so doing a TS meal at 5pm will be fine with me...I am hoping for BOG dinner...

John


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Ohh  I was hoping to get a picture taken with photopass and MM, and to be able to order Christmas cards from there. Anyone know if this is possible? I would love to send our Christmas Picture cards, taken in park, from WDW.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

DisneyDork1969 said:


> I was planning on only a couple character photos (Holiday Mickey & Minnie or Holiday Pluto or Santa...something to use for my 2017 Christmas cards)...mostly just hanging out, some rides, a couple Christmas shows, the fireworks and late parade...so doing a TS meal at 5pm will be fine with me...I am hoping for BOG dinner...
> 
> John



Ok if you only want a few things and want to eat I understand that. The only suggestion I would make is to go for the 4pm dinner that way right when you get in you can go eat and won't lose to much party time. Some of the lines are going to be long and I will be starting to line up an hour or hour and a half for the one I have on my must see list.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

JadeDarkstar said:


> Ok if you only want a few things and want to eat I understand that. The only suggestion I would make is to go for the 4pm dinner that way right when you get in you can go eat and won't lose to much party time. Some of the lines are going to be long and I will be starting to line up an hour or hour and a half for the one I have on my must see list.



Are all the characters that appear during MVMCP dress in Holiday outfits???

John


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am unsure but many are. There was a list somewhere that also said don't waste time getting a few chrs at the party. Such as Santa as I think Santa is out all day long not just party times.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyDork1969 said:


> Are all the characters that appear during MVMCP dress in Holiday outfits???
> 
> John



As I recall most or all of the Princesses don't have holiday outfits and some other characters will only dress up with the addition of a scarf or such to their regular outfits.  Others are in full holiday gear such as Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Scrooge, 7 Dwarves and Sandy Claws.


----------



## FinnsMom7

DisneyDork1969 said:


> I was planning on only a couple character photos (Holiday Mickey & Minnie or Holiday Pluto or Santa...something to use for my 2017 Christmas cards)...mostly just hanging out, some rides, a couple Christmas shows, the fireworks and late parade...so doing a TS meal at 5pm will be fine with me...I am hoping for BOG dinner...
> 
> John


Once ADRs are out keep checking originally BOG was unavailable but about a month later I just tried and scored a ressie - mvmcp is the best!


----------



## Sprockie

So I am undecided whether to go to a MVMCP.  We are booked for 10 days starting November 29th.  We've never been to DW this time of year, so are looking forward to all the Xmas decorations etc.  Our kids are 11 and 16. We have a 6 day park pass.  I am not that keen to spend another $400 + or - on MVMCP tickets and/or need to spend another day at the parks.  
I know this event is really popular.  We're not into character meetings, but what else is a must see/do at the MVMCP?


----------



## Bethislucy

Sprockie said:


> So I am undecided whether to go to a MVMCP.  We are booked for 10 days starting November 29th.  We've never been to DW this time of year, so are looking forward to all the Xmas decorations etc.  Our kids are 11 and 16. We have a 6 day park pass.  I am not that keen to spend another $400 + or - on MVMCP tickets and/or need to spend another day at the parks.
> I know this event is really popular.  We're not into character meetings, but what else is a must see/do at the MVMCP?



Money wise that's something you'll have to figure out for yourself. If you have the extra money I would say do it if you never have. There are tons of other things to do shows, parades, fireworks, and lower crowds. The environment it just different to me there is that little bit of extra magic in the air that feels like Christmas. The stage show last year was great, but really it's a personal choice. I love Christmas so we had a blast. We did it last year and it was the first time in a long time that we had done it, we are going to go again this year but then we will take a break for a few more years and not do it.


----------



## Cowboy Caleb

siskaren said:


> Not all dates will sell out, and I really wouldn't expect parties on the first week (when you'll be there) to sell out. It's usually more crowded on Fridays due to locals.



Thanks!  I found this: http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/04/07/least-crowded-disney-world-christmas-party-2016/ which aligns with what you're saying.  Sharing in case anyone else has a similar question.


----------



## Confederate Scott

Still no dates.   What are they waiting for??    Release them already.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Confederate Scott said:


> Still no dates.   What are they waiting for??    Release them already.


for real - although if it follows last year we should have them this weekend.  I know for MNSSHP people are assuming dates based on released park hours, MVMCP you can't yet.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Anyone have suggestions regarding not waiting too long to meet the 7 dwarves? I've wanted to do this on 3 different trips but the lines are ridiculous.


----------



## vrajewski10513

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Anyone have suggestions regarding not waiting too long to meet the 7 dwarves? I've wanted to do this on 3 different trips but the lines are ridiculous.


Get there super early


----------



## Confederate Scott

FinnsMom7 said:


> for real - although if it follows last year we should have them this weekend.  I know for MNSSHP people are assuming dates based on released park hours, MVMCP you can't yet.



Let's hope it's this week.  We have done the Christmas party two or three times and enjoy it.   Hope to do it again this year.


----------



## KSR0330

Is there a best night to go to the Party?  Should we stay away from Fri if we can go Thurs or Sun?


----------



## RJstanis

KSR0330 said:


> Is there a best night to go to the Party?  Should we stay away from Fri if we can go Thurs or Sun?



The general consensus is Tues are the best parties. Some think Sundays too but I've found them to be hit or miss. TP does a decent job predicting what days are going to be the most busiest after the dates are released (but obviously not a guarantee).


----------



## mamamelody2

DH and I will be going November 12-19.  If there is a party Tuesday the 14th, do you think I would need to buy tickets early or could I risk waiting?  I really would like to see what the weather is like.  I also would not die if we didn't go to the party.  Although I would be sad...


----------



## KSR0330

RJstanis said:


> The general consensus is Tues are the best parties. Some think Sundays too but I've found them to be hit or miss. TP does a decent job predicting what days are going to be the most busiest after the dates are released (but obviously not a guarantee).



Thanks!  I'll check out TP.  We'll be there from Thursday to Monday,  so Sunday night might be our best bet.


----------



## JennLTX

RJstanis said:


> The general consensus is Tues are the best parties. Some think Sundays too but I've found them to be hit or miss. TP does a decent job predicting what days are going to be the most busiest after the dates are released (but obviously not a guarantee).


Since Disney for SOME REASON seems to want to give their CMs a "party" on Nov 30 *, we're most likely going to have to go on Friday, Dec. 1.  Do any of you MVMCP vets have thoughts regarding crowd levels for that night?

* I kid; if anyone deserves a party, it's the CMs who do so SO much for all of us!!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

so sad that the cm party is nov 30th whaaaa


----------



## Brisbanemum

Dates are up 

Held on select evenings, Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party is currently scheduled to take place on the following dates in 2017:


November 8, 9, 12, 14, 16, 17, 26 and 28
December 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21 and 22


----------



## mamaofsix

3:30a.m. seems like a really odd time to release the dates!


----------



## Amunet

WHOOOH!!! 

Now to decide if we want December 12th or 14th


----------



## lovingeire

As for park days and tickets we normally use the military tickets and will use the party as an added "bonus" day so we don't use park tickets that day in order to extend our in the park days.  I have an annual pass now so I will normally relax, grab a breakfast or lunch somewhere and then head to a park and head over to MK by 4ish.  Depends on how I'm feeling that day.


----------



## lovingeire

Brisbanemum said:


> Dates are up
> 
> Held on select evenings, Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party is currently scheduled to take place on the following dates in 2017:
> 
> 
> November 8, 9, 12, 14, 16, 17, 26 and 28
> December 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21 and 22



Now to decide if I extend a day for the Chrsitmas party, but I saw the Halloween party will be on my check-in day so first Halloween party for me!  Woo hoo!



mamaofsix said:


> 3:30a.m. seems like a really odd time to release the dates!



Seriously, just saw the news before I checked in here on FB and was like, what??????  We were all sleeping!  LOL!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Woo hoo my day just started out amazingly!!! And all the dates I estimated for me week are correct!


----------



## Brisbanemum

mamaofsix said:


> 3:30a.m. seems like a really odd time to release the dates!





lovingeire said:


> Seriously, just saw the news before I checked in here on FB and was like, what??????  We were all sleeping!  LOL!



I am in Australia, so it was 5.30pm here! lol


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Hooray!!!!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

lovingeire said:


> Now to decide if I extend a day for the Chrsitmas party, but I saw the Halloween party will be on my check-in day so first Halloween party for me!  Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, just saw the news before I checked in here on FB and was like, what??????  We were all sleeping!  LOL!


The first Christmas party is on our final day, and I planned it because I've never been and really want to try it. The Halloween party is my fave.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

FinnsMom7 said:


> Woo hoo my day just started out amazingly!!! And all the dates I estimated for me week are correct!


Me too!


----------



## Bethislucy

Yay my date is there!!!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

I'm a little surprised by the first week.  The first party being on a Wednesday is usual.  But I see they added an extra MNSSHP on Nov 1 (also a Wed), so it makes sense that MVMCP starts one week after.  Kinda bummed though, was hoping/planning for a party on Friday 11/10!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Does anyone know where to get the historical crowd info for the MVMCP? I know as an overall average they say Tuesday is the least crowded and Friday is most due to locals - but is there a place where by date more info if available? I have 4 dates that work for my trip and my plan was Tuesday (did Thursday last year and it was pretty empty) but typically Wednesday nights are MK late EMH so I am trying to avoid doing two late nights in MK back to back (I love it DH not so much)


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

FinnsMom7 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the historical crowd info for the MVMCP? I know as an overall average they say Tuesday is the least crowded and Friday is most due to locals - but is there a place where by date more info if available? I have 4 dates that work for my trip and my plan was Tuesday (did Thursday last year and it was pretty empty) but typically Wednesday nights are MK late EMH so I am trying to avoid doing two late nights in MK back to back (I love it DH not so much)


http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/04/07/least-crowded-disney-world-christmas-party-2016/


----------



## dkmulder

Alright, now I just need CP narrators announced and I can nail down my plans!


----------



## JennLTX

dkmulder said:


> Alright, now I just need CP narrators announced and I can nail down my plans!


Ditto!  Although we're officially locked into Dec 1 since that's the only night of our trip that has the party.


----------



## RJstanis

KSR0330 said:


> Thanks!  I'll check out TP.  We'll be there from Thursday to Monday,  so Sunday night might be our best bet.



If there's a party Thurs and you can handle the travel, late hours that night, and get in early enough that would be a good time to go too.

We've done Friday sold out parties and if you are prepared and have a good plan those are just as fun too. Really just depends on what your priorities are for the night.

Enj posted the link above to TPs blog post last year. They'll put a new one out usually in about a week or two. It's usually the same guy that writes it from year to year.


----------



## FinnsMom7

ENJDisneyFan said:


> http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/04/07/least-crowded-disney-world-christmas-party-2016/


well if you aren't the best EVER!!! thank you!!!!!


----------



## WendyMS

Soooooo bummed. Coming in late 11/1 for the wine & dine race, leaving 11/8. .  Signed up for race cuz last time we did the MVMCP party Tues night before leaving....and it's my favorite...crap.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We get to WDW on November 17th. Hmmmmmm


----------



## PixieDuck

PixieDuck said:


> I agree, these will most likely be the dates





PixieDuck said:


> I agree, these will most likely be the dates



*The Dates Have been Released!*
_*http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2017/04/06/2017-mnsshp-mvmcp-dates/*_

*Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party is currently scheduled to take place on the following dates in 2017:*

November 8, 9, 12, 14, 16, 17, 26 and 28
December 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21 and 22

*Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party takes place on the following dates:*


August 25 and 29, 2017
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26 and 29, 2017
October 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 and 31, 2017
November 1, 2017


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ok so now I am trying to decide if I want to deal with a Friday party or just wait and do a Sunday party.


----------



## monique5

Brisbanemum said:


> Dates are up
> 
> Held on select evenings, Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party is currently scheduled to take place on the following dates in 2017:
> 
> 
> November 8, 9, 12, 14, 16, 17, 26 and 28
> December 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21 and 22



Thanks! The 1 night I go to bed before 2am.


----------



## monique5

dkmulder said:


> Alright, now I just need CP narrators announced and I can nail down my plans!



Same here. Even though this is typically in July and later for all of the dates.


----------



## monique5

So I could attend parties on December 17, 19, 21 & 22. Definitely on the 19, 21 & 22, might change arrival date from 16th. We did 2 MNSSHP last year, October 30th & 31st. Thoroughly enjoyed both, and plan to do 2 MVMCP this year. But definitely "too old" for 2 parties in a row. However, this year I will not have to return to work the next day. 

Decisions, Decision. Anyone else looking at late December dates?

I'm looking between a Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday & Friday. Sunday would probably be the best. Even Tuesday in regards to crowds. 

When do your schools get out for Christmas break? Some go through December 19th & 20th. FL schools? This info would help!


----------



## DisHeels

So excited that one of the dates falls on my wife's birthday! This will be our first time attending. Also first time going in December.


----------



## bjcaed

We have never been to Christmas party but have down Halloween.  We arrive Nov 16th so we can go to the Friday 17th party.  Should we arrive a day earlier and do the Wed 16th party.  Will there be a big crowd difference?  Oh and when do tickets go on sale???
Thanks!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

I would think unless there's a holiday in play, a Wednesday should be slower than a Friday when locals may attend as well.  No ticket sale date yet.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

bjcaed said:


> We have never been to Christmas party but have down Halloween.  We arrive Nov 16th so we can go to the Friday 17th party.  Should we arrive a day earlier and do the Wed 16th party.  Will there be a big crowd difference?  Oh and when do tickets go on sale???
> Thanks!!


There is no party on Wed that week (which is the 15th not 16th).  If you're choosing between Thurs 11/16 and Fri 11/17 I would choose the Thurs party.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Friday Nov 17. I saw the TP post and it makes sense this would be a crowded day (last party until after tgiving and a Friday).

Can anyone give me a sense on how nuts it will be?

I'm planning on attending one earlier in the week, but this will be our last night and ::just in case:: we decide to attend a 2nd party, just want a sense of what we might be in for....

Who here has gone to a very crowded party?
Is it wall to wall people for wishes or is there a fraction of elbow room?
Lines for attractions? 

Thanks!


----------



## Aurora2017

monique5 said:


> So I could attend parties on December 17, 19, 21 & 22. Definitely on the 19, 21 & 22, might change arrival date from 16th. We did 2 MNSSHP last year, October 30th & 31st. Thoroughly enjoyed both, and plan to do 2 MVMCP this year. But definitely "too old" for 2 parties in a row. However, this year I will not have to return to work the next day.
> 
> Decisions, Decision. Anyone else looking at late December dates?
> 
> I'm looking between a Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday & Friday. Sunday would probably be the best. Even Tuesday in regards to crowds.
> 
> When do your schools get out for Christmas break? Some go through December 19th & 20th. FL schools? This info would help!


We will be there from the 16-23 in December also. I was debating about Sunday night and Tuesday nights. Wonder which would be less crowded? This will be our first time and we are so excited!


----------



## gemologygal

Are there any advantages to going to the first date of MVMCP (Nov. 8) as opposed to the second night on the 9th?


----------



## Somnia

I'm debating between Sunday the 10th and Tuesday the 12th of December. I think history shows Tuesday as being the best day to go so I'm really leaning that route.


----------



## adelaster

Aurora2017 said:


> We will be there from the 16-23 in December also. I was debating about Sunday night and Tuesday nights. Wonder which would be less crowded? This will be our first time and we are so excited!



I am looking at the 19th for our trip-seems like a safer bet. Could be wrong though, if everyone thinks the same way!


----------



## Flynnismine

Aurora2017 said:


> We will be there from the 16-23 in December also. I was debating about Sunday night and Tuesday nights. Wonder which would be less crowded? This will be our first time and we are so excited!



Our dates are Dec 20th-24th so it looks like Thursday the 21st will be our party date as to avoid the heavier Friday crowd. First time MVMCP party for DD (8) and myself as well.


----------



## VeronicaZS

gemologygal said:


> Are there any advantages to going to the first date of MVMCP (Nov. 8) as opposed to the second night on the 9th?


Wondering this as well.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

gemologygal said:


> Are there any advantages to going to the first date of MVMCP (Nov. 8) as opposed to the second night on the 9th?



I think the 9th will be less crowded.  Lots of bloggers attend the first party.  But it could just be wishful thinking, because I'll be going on the 9th


----------



## Skallywag Steph

For those of you who stay until midnight,  what do you feel like the next day? We won't be able to take a day off from the parks but thinking maybe sleeping in and going to Hollywood Studios the next day.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Somnia said:


> I'm debating between Sunday the 10th and Tuesday the 12th of December. I think history shows Tuesday as being the best day to go so I'm really leaning that route.


my exact same debate!! I am still unsure if we arrive the 8th or 10th - not sure doing the party day we get in would be best choice or not.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Skallywag Steph said:


> For those of you who stay until midnight,  what do you feel like the next day? We won't be able to take a day off from the parks but thinking maybe sleeping in and going to Hollywood Studios the next day.




We slept in and went to Epcot for the afternoon.


----------



## bjcaed

ENJDisneyFan said:


> There is no party on Wed that week (which is the 15th not 16th).  If you're choosing between Thurs 11/16 and Fri 11/17 I would choose the Thurs party.


Oh wow!  I must have read it wrong.  That is even better news!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## siskaren

dkmulder said:


> Alright, now I just need CP narrators announced and I can nail down my plans!



The list of narrators takes a while to get fully fleshed out, plus narrators sometimes have to cancel or change their dates - you'll probably have to just decide what date works best for you and hope for the best with regards to what narrator you get.



bjcaed said:


> We have never been to Christmas party but have down Halloween.  We arrive Nov 16th so we can go to the Friday 17th party.  Should we arrive a day earlier and do the Wed 16th party.  Will there be a big crowd difference?  Oh and when do tickets go on sale???
> Thanks!!



Tickets typically go on sale in early May.


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

Dec 17th! We'll be there!


----------



## dkmulder

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Friday Nov 17. I saw the TP post and it makes sense this would be a crowded day (last party until after tgiving and a Friday).
> 
> Can anyone give me a sense on how nuts it will be?
> 
> I'm planning on attending one earlier in the week, but this will be our last night and ::just in case:: we decide to attend a 2nd party, just want a sense of what we might be in for....
> 
> Who here has gone to a very crowded party?
> Is it wall to wall people for wishes or is there a fraction of elbow room?
> Lines for attractions?
> 
> Thanks!



It's not the same crowded as what the park would be on a busy day. I don't know the numbers, but as this is a ticketed event, there are a certain number of tickets they sell and there is a max. I've only been to the Halloween parties, including sold out parties, and I've never had issues with crowds. That being said, I'm also not willing to wait in a line for more than 20 minutes for a character or a ride on party nights, which is definitely different for others. If the hard to see characters are important to you, you'll need to get in line early, but that would be the case regardless of the crowds. Find a spot early for the parade (for us that was only about 20 minutes early and we got right up front). I do recall seeing 7DMT with a long line (45-60 minutes), but my sister and niece rode it and said they only waited about 15 minutes.


----------



## Amunet

My planned dates are Dec. 10-16th, so I have a choice of a Tuesday or Thursday party. Since they're mid week, I'm sure they're fine crowd wise but does anyone Have an opinion on which party would be preferred?


----------



## Confederate Scott

monique5 said:


> Same here. Even though this is typically in July and later for all of the dates.



We have done the Candlelight Processional twice and I think the narrator makes a difference.  Our first time was Jodi Benson and the second time Neil Patrick Harris.   Both were good but personally we enjoyed Jodi  Benson more.   I know people rave about NPH but to us he wasn't all that great.   We hope to do this again this year but the narrator will make that decision for us.   I am not even sure who I want but once the names are released I will know.


----------



## JoyAhead

JennLTX said:


> Since Disney for SOME REASON seems to want to give their CMs a "party" on Nov 30 *, we're most likely going to have to go on Friday, Dec. 1.  Do any of you MVMCP vets have thoughts regarding crowd levels for that night?
> 
> * I kid; if anyone deserves a party, it's the CMs who do so SO much for all of us!!!



Disney newbie here! Does the Disney Cast Member holiday party mean the parks will close early that day? We aren't doing MVMCP so trying to plan a day to stay late and see MK fireworks.


----------



## Confederate Scott

Amunet said:


> My planned dates are Dec. 10-16th, so I have a choice of a Tuesday or Thursday party. Since they're mid week, I'm sure they're fine crowd wise but does anyone Have an opinion on which party would be preferred?



I think either will be fine.  If you are planning to do the Candlelight Processional wait and see who the narrators are and make your decision at that time.  I don't think you have to worry about either of those nights selling out until closer to the actual party date.


----------



## Confederate Scott

JoyAhead said:


> Disney newbie here! Does the Disney Cast Member holiday party mean the parks will close early that day? We aren't doing MVMCP so trying to plan a day to stay late and see MK fireworks.



If I recall correctly it was held at Hollywood Studios when we were there a few years ago and that closed early.  It did not affect the other parks.   Again though this is if I recall correctly.


----------



## Trap

JoyAhead said: ↑
Disney newbie here! Does the Disney Cast Member holiday party mean the parks will close early that day? We aren't doing MVMCP so trying to plan a day to stay late and see MK fireworks. 

that week mk fireworks should be monday and wesnesday


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

dkmulder said:


> It's not the same crowded as what the park would be on a busy day. I don't know the numbers, but as this is a ticketed event, there are a certain number of tickets they sell and there is a max. I've only been to the Halloween parties, including sold out parties, and I've never had issues with crowds. That being said, I'm also not willing to wait in a line for more than 20 minutes for a character or a ride on party nights, which is definitely different for others. If the hard to see characters are important to you, you'll need to get in line early, but that would be the case regardless of the crowds. Find a spot early for the parade (for us that was only about 20 minutes early and we got right up front). I do recall seeing 7DMT with a long line (45-60 minutes), but my sister and niece rode it and said they only waited about 15 minutes.


Thanks! I would say that for this night, unique characters and 7DmT would not be things on our list. I am like you- 20 min or under is my ideal waitng time!

I would mainly want to go for the entertainment, ambiance, and to run around and have fun on our last night.

So, for a crowded Mnsshp night, you found most lines under 20min and were able to get a parade spot about 20 min beforehand?  (That is not what I was expecting, sounds good to me! )

Thanks again for your reply!!


----------



## monique5

Skallywag Steph said:


> For those of you who stay until midnight,  what do you feel like the next day? We won't be able to take a day off from the parks but thinking maybe sleeping in and going to Hollywood Studios the next day.



We did MNSSHP last year 2 nights in a row. Stayed out until 1ish. After being up @ 6:30am. Breakfast the next morning @ 9:30 @ resort. Went back to room to rest/sleep. Left back out around 2:30, 4pm dinner reservations. Then party. Was tired, but stayed until end & enjoyed ourselves. Did the Dessert Party on night 2.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

monique5 said:


> We did MNSSHP last year 2 nights in a row. Stayed out until 1ish. After being up @ 6:30am. Breakfast the next morning @ 9:30 @ resort. Went back to room to rest/sleep. Left back out around 2:30, 4pm dinner reservations. Then party. Was tired, but stayed until end & enjoyed ourselves. Did the Dessert Party on night 2.



That is so cool. Sounds like you had fun.
We plan on staying out till 1 am and taking slow days the next days.


----------



## kendall

Oh no! I was hoping for a Thursday, Nov 30 party. Thought we could hit a MVMCP the night before our Dec 1 weekend cruise on the Dream. Any chance of dates being added? 
Other Thursdays included but not that one.  Hmmmm.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

FinnsMom7 said:


> ...but typically Wednesday nights are MK late EMH so I am trying to avoid doing two late nights in MK back to back (I love it DH not so much)



So you think that Weds Nov 29th will be an EMH night??

John


----------



## monique5

JoyAhead said:


> Disney newbie here! Does the Disney Cast Member holiday party mean the parks will close early that day? We aren't doing MVMCP so trying to plan a day to stay late and see MK fireworks.



The MK will close @ 4:30pm on November 30th for the CM Celebration.


----------



## kendall

With the CM celebration on Nov 30th we are definitely out of luck for any hope of a MVMCP that night. Bummer.


----------



## Amunet

Confederate Scott said:


> I think either will be fine.  If you are planning to do the Candlelight Processional wait and see who the narrators are and make your decision at that time.  I don't think you have to worry about either of those nights selling out until closer to the actual party date.


Thank you 
And thus far, we don't have any interest in the processional.
Well, I guess it depends on where we want to eat! Lol


----------



## monique5

kendall said:


> Oh no! I was hoping for a Thursday, Nov 30 party. Thought we could hit a MVMCP the night before our Dec 1 weekend cruise on the Dream. Any chance of dates being added?
> Other Thursdays included but not that one.  Hmmmm.



Dates added - No. Never seen that kind of .


----------



## FinnsMom7

DisneyDork1969 said:


> So you think that Weds Nov 29th will be an EMH night??
> 
> John


They changed them two weeks before last December when I was there it would make sense since it falls between a few party nights


----------



## Rwsm2011

Do you think there would be a big difference in the crowds on the 26th vs 28th? I didn't know how many people would still be in the parks on the 26th from their Thanksgiving trips.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

FinnsMom7 said:


> They changed them two weeks before last December when I was there it would make sense since it falls between a few party nights



If they do have an EMH night on the 29th, will they have the regular fireworks show...say the new Happily Ever After show???

John


----------



## Maotown

Do they tend to close a lot of the rides during the party? We're considering going but mainly because it's one of the days we were planning on going to MK anyway and we don't want to have to leave at 7pm, haha. We'd probably want to see a parade and fireworks, but not so much the other stuff, so we'd want to fill the rest of the time with rides.


----------



## FinnsMom7

DisneyDork1969 said:


> If they do have an EMH night on the 29th, will they have the regular fireworks show...say the new Happily Ever After show???
> 
> John


Regardless of Park close they would likely have regular fireworks that night


----------



## FinnsMom7

Maotown said:


> Do they tend to close a lot of the rides during the party? We're considering going but mainly because it's one of the days we were planning on going to MK anyway and we don't want to have to leave at 7pm, haha. We'd probably want to see a parade and fireworks, but not so much the other stuff, so we'd want to fill the rest of the time with rides.


Most of the rides especially the major ones are open and lines are much shorter during the party


----------



## indyannamom

Super duper excited!!!   Not only is there a party scheduled for the date I need (Dec 21st) but it's not the last party of the year this year, so hopefully it will be a little less crowded if it was the last one.  Now to wait for the tickets to go on sale so I can get everything linked!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

That is going to be one crowded party from what I have heard.
1 its is the last party many will flock to it.
2. its way closer to Christmas vs first week of dec.
You will need to pack your patience and plan your night out.


----------



## indyannamom

JadeDarkstar said:


> That is going to be one crowded party from what I have heard.
> 1 its is the last party many will flock to it.
> 2. its way closer to Christmas vs first week of dec.
> You will need to pack your patience and plan your night out.



If your reply was to my post...
     We'll have patience...but the 21st is our arrival day and we're staying through new year's so there's no going any earlier.
The party we'll go to is the 21st and there is currently one scheduled for the 22nd as well...so ours won't be the last.
   I was prepared for our to be the last party... so the date they added after ours can't make it any worse than I was prepared for and it should actually make it better


----------



## mom2rtk

indyannamom said:


> If your reply was to my post...
> We'll have patience...but the 21st is our arrival day and we're staying through new year's so there's no going any earlier.
> The party we'll go to is the 21st and there is currently one scheduled for the 22nd as well...so ours won't be the last.
> I was prepared for our to be the last party... so the date they added after ours can't make it any worse than I was prepared for and it should actually make it better



That close to Christmas they all sell out. But I imagine you are prepared for that.


----------



## monique5

I have attended a sold out MVMCP which was also the last party. We attended a sold out MNSSHP, last year, on Halloween. We were able to do everything we wanted @ both, rides M&G, parade, fireworks, etc. My planning did better than my patience, but no problems with my patience for real, just PP complaining & having no plan - so I had to tune out & realize that everyone is not prepared.
2016 MNSSHP: Jack & Sally, Cruella, 7D, Alice, Queen of Hearts, Tweedles, 7DMT, Barnstormer 11x, Tea Cups, Treats, etc. Parade & fireworks.

MVMCP 2015 - but had different characters last year, so will have to adjust plans this year. 
Sandy Claws, Goofy Santa, Daisy, Minnie, Donald, Scrouge McDuck, Princesses with Princes, treats, Frozen Castle Show, fireworks, parade and a few rides.

Hope this helps. Sold Out parties can be enjoyable and worth it, most notable difference are areas for fireworks & parade. Last year wasn't bad compared to my previous party before Hub expansion.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Hi all, I'm hoping you can help me.

I'll be attending my first Christmas party and leave on the 15th November.

I don't want to attend the first party on the 9th as I think it will be manic and want to be able to find out where characters are located and the general set up (i will check from all the vloggers i follow haha).

I'm worried that updates on the above won't be posted until the day after the first party or even the day after that so don't want to attend on the 10th either.

Sun 12th and Tue 14th are the 2 possibilities for party dates.

What I'm wondering is, would you rather go on a Sunday which will obviously be busy due to being a weekend or the Tuesday and hope nothing goes wrong in terms of it getting cancelled (I.e weather issue) as we won't be able to attend another one due to leaving the following day?

Thank you


----------



## Rwsm2011

What is the best strategy for meeting the Dwarfs without spending the entire party in line?


----------



## monique5

Rwsm2011 said:


> What is the best strategy for meeting the Dwarfs without spending the entire party in line?



If not getting in line early, then end of night. Know there's a chance they may cut off the line. Went around 11:30pm last year with a 10 minute wait & received about 4 mini Mine Train treat baskets.


----------



## Maotown

Does the first party of the year tend to be crowded/chaotic? Our trip falls during the first 2 parties (November 8 and 9) and we're trying to figure which one would be better to attend.


----------



## StephandDick

The only party available for us is Friday 12/1. We've never been during Christmas so this may be a must-do regardless of the day of the week. I loved MNSSHP in the past. We are more ride & "soak in the ambience people" than M&G so I hope it won't be too bad.


----------



## FinnsMom7

StephandDick said:


> The only party available for us is Friday 12/1. We've never been during Christmas so this may be a must-do regardless of the day of the week. I loved MNSSHP in the past. We are more ride & "soak in the ambience people" than M&G so I hope it won't be too bad.


Disney is amazing and magical normally but walking into MK with the lights and decorations and snowing falling on Main Street is just an entirely new level of magic - I brought my DBF last year for his first trip and a MVMCP and he was taken aback and is now hooked


----------



## pammydw

Was hoping for a party on November 30, but looks like we'll be going December 1st as that is the only party available during our trip.  I'm worried how crowded that party might be?  Any thoughts?  
   I'm half tempted to suggest to my DH that we fly in a day later so we can go on Sunday's party instead.


----------



## siskaren

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Hi all, I'm hoping you can help me.
> 
> I'll be attending my first Christmas party and leave on the 15th November.
> 
> I don't want to attend the first party on the 9th as I think it will be manic and want to be able to find out where characters are located and the general set up (i will check from all the vloggers i follow haha).
> 
> I'm worried that updates on the above won't be posted until the day after the first party or even the day after that so don't want to attend on the 10th either.
> 
> Sun 12th and Tue 14th are the 2 possibilities for party dates.
> 
> What I'm wondering is, would you rather go on a Sunday which will obviously be busy due to being a weekend or the Tuesday and hope nothing goes wrong in terms of it getting cancelled (I.e weather issue) as we won't be able to attend another one due to leaving the following day?
> 
> Thank you



The first 2 parties are on the 8th and 9th, not the 9th and 10th. Also, the Sunday night party isn't technically a weekend party because the next day is a work/school day, therefore I wouldn't expect it to be busy. (It's usually advised to avoid Friday parties due to more locals attending since the next day isn't a work/school day.) I've never heard of a party getting cancelled due to weather or any other issue, and honestly, I really think you're overthinking this.



Rwsm2011 said:


> What is the best strategy for meeting the Dwarfs without spending the entire party in line?



Get in line about 5:30.


----------



## monique5

siskaren said:


> The first 2 parties are on the 8th and 9th, not the 9th and 10th. Also, the Sunday night party isn't technically a weekend party because the next day is a work/school day, therefore I wouldn't expect it to be busy. (It's usually advised to avoid Friday parties due to more locals attending since the next day isn't a work/school day.) I've never heard of a party getting cancelled due to weather or any other issue, and honestly, I really think you're overthinking this.



Last year 2 MNSSHP were cancelled due to severe weather, October 6 & 7.


----------



## siskaren

monique5 said:


> Last year 2 MNSSHP were cancelled due to severe weather, October 6 & 7.



OK, I forgot about that, but wasn't that due to a hurricane though? (My point being that it's a rather unusual occurrence, and therefore not too likely to happen.)


----------



## JoyAhead

monique5 said:


> The MK will close @ 4:30pm on November 30th for the CM Celebration.



Very helpful. Thank you!!


----------



## monique5

siskaren said:


> OK, I forgot about that, but wasn't that due to a hurricane though? (My point being that it's a rather unusual occurrence, and therefore not too likely to happen.)



True, which is noted in Post #1 about weather. Everyone always says the same about be prepared if heavy rains/downpour, no refunds - so just wanted to point out not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Rwsm2011 said:


> What is the best strategy for meeting the Dwarfs without spending the entire party in line?


Same strategy as if you were meeting Jack as Sandy Claws, or Nick Wilde & Judy Hopps - get it done early, or later on in the night after the fireworks. The 7 Dwarfs, Nick & Judy, and I believe Jack as Sandy Claws all start meeting before the party starts.


----------



## elle325

FinnsMom7 said:


> Disney is amazing and magical normally but walking into MK with the lights and decorations and snowing falling on Main Street is just an entirely new level of magic - I brought my DBF last year for his first trip and a MVMCP and he was taken aback and is now hooked


My very first trip to wdw included going to mvmcp that night.  It was magical!  Seeing Cinderella's castle with the lights and snow falling on main street...i'll never forget it


----------



## elle325

Does anyone know when the mvmcp tickets go on sale?


----------



## Sommermo

pammydw said:


> Was hoping for a party on November 30, but looks like we'll be going December 1st as that is the only party available during our trip.  I'm worried how crowded that party might be?  Any thoughts?
> I'm half tempted to suggest to my DH that we fly in a day later so we can go on Sunday's party instead.



It looks like we will be going to that party as well.  We will also be there for the Tuesday night party (11/28) but for some reason I feel like Friday is best for us since we are leaving Saturday and don't have park tickets, but also not an early flight.  Hopefully it won't be too bad.  I have been to MNSSHP just a few days before Halloween and those seem to be more popular.  The park felt jam packed during the parade, but the rest of the time it didn't feel packed at all and we were able to jump right on most rides we wanted to ride.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

siskaren said:


> The first 2 parties are on the 8th and 9th, not the 9th and 10th. Also, the Sunday night party isn't technically a weekend party because the next day is a work/school day, therefore I wouldn't expect it to be busy. (It's usually advised to avoid Friday parties due to more locals attending since the next day isn't a work/school day.) I've never heard of a party getting cancelled due to weather or any other issue, and honestly, I really think you're overthinking this.



It's not overthinking, it's overplanning haha.
Thanks for the advice regarding the Sunday party. As someone has mentioned below, I knew a couple got cancelled last year but thanks again for the advice.


----------



## EmmyKay

Did Disney change the dates or am I going crazy?  I thought the first party was Nov 8?  MDE says Nov 9.


----------



## LvsTnk

EmmyKay said:


> Did Disney change the dates or am I going crazy?  I thought the first party was Nov 8?  MDE says Nov 9.



Yes it's being reported elsewhere but if you call they have no clue what happened. So those would be the current dates for the parties.


----------



## LvsTnk

siskaren said:


> The first 2 parties are on the 8th and 9th, not the 9th and 10th. Also, the Sunday night party isn't technically a weekend party because the next day is a work/school day, therefore I wouldn't expect it to be busy. (It's usually advised to avoid Friday parties due to more locals attending since the next day isn't a work/school day.) I've never heard of a party getting cancelled due to weather or any other issue, and honestly, I really think you're overthinking this.
> 
> 
> 
> Get in line about 5:30.



No party listed on the 8th as of right now.


----------



## monique5

Well.... The dates originally posted included November 8, I copied the dates from Disney Website & saw on DPB 1st after receiving emails that dates were released. Now of course, Disney website & DPB showing first party on November 9th. All other websites still showing the 8th.


----------



## LvsTnk

monique5 said:


> Well.... The dates originally posted included November 8, I copied the dates from Disney Website & saw on DPB 1st after receiving emails that dates were released. Now of course, Disney website & DPB showing first party on November 9th. All other websites still showing the 8th.


That's Disney for ya, and they are boss haha  The problem is if you call as per usual they haven't a clue. Just wanted everyone to be aware since it was being discussed that there was a party on the 8th.


----------



## FinnsMom7

The 9th actually make sure more sense for the days the parties historically fall on - Wednesdays are typically party nights


----------



## FinnsMom7

Although the mde app shows


----------



## EmmyKay

LvsTnk said:


> Yes it's being reported elsewhere but if you call they have no clue what happened. So those would be the current dates for the parties.


Haha...So which are the correct dates?  I'm so confused.  Are the website dates correct beginning on the 9th?


----------



## LvsTnk

FinnsMom7 said:


> Although the mde app shows


MDE had been wonky since the update so I'm trying not to use it right now. Maybe someone else will have better luck calling. 

I stand by my statement that's Disney for ya. We have just been through trying to get ROL dining packages for July which was crazy.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I tried adding a photo but apparently it didn't load - the event info shows starting November 8 so who knows - once tickets are on sale it will clear things up or someone will finally post the correct list


----------



## EmmyKay

FinnsMom7 said:


> I tried adding a photo but apparently it didn't load - the event info shows starting November 8 so who knows - once tickets are on sale it will clear things up or someone will finally post the correct list


The first day is Nov 8 on the app and Nov 9 on the website.  The website is showing Nov 10 as a party day but that date is not on the app.  We will be there from Nov 5-11 so it doesn't matter as much for me because we can attend either way, but I feel bad for people who are counting on the 8th if it doesn't happen.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

November 9 and 10th make more sense than the 8th.  I'm thinking that it started on the 8th last year and someone just didn't update it correctly.


----------



## LvsTnk

KAT4DISNEY said:


> November 9 and 10th make more sense than the 8th.  I'm thinking that it started on the 8th last year and someone just didn't update it correctly.



I think you nailed it.


----------



## pammydw

Sommermo said:


> It looks like we will be going to that party as well.  We will also be there for the Tuesday night party (11/28) but for some reason I feel like Friday is best for us since we are leaving Saturday and don't have park tickets, but also not an early flight.  Hopefully it won't be too bad.  I have been to MNSSHP just a few days before Halloween and those seem to be more popular.  The park felt jam packed during the parade, but the rest of the time it didn't feel packed at all and we were able to jump right on most rides we wanted to ride.



Thank you for your insight.  I guess I'm just concerned with a Friday night party, might be a lot of locals?  

And this is just a thought, but does Disney usually throw a party for the CM's during the holiday season?  I'm not saying they don't deserve a special appreciation party, because they totally do, and I get it.  I don't remember this being a part of 2016 MVMCP planning and discussions though.  Just seems like bad timing to me.


----------



## Sommermo

pammydw said:


> Thank you for your insight.  I guess I'm just concerned with a Friday night party, might be a lot of locals?
> 
> And this is just a thought, but does Disney usually throw a party for the CM's during the holiday season?  I'm not saying they don't deserve a special appreciation party, because they totally do, and I get it.  I don't remember this being a part of 2016 MVMCP planning and discussions though.  Just seems like bad timing to me.



I think Friday will be more busy than Tuesday, but I still think it works better for us schedule wise.  I don't know anything about the staff party, but in reading these forums it seems they do it every year.  I think maybe sometimes it's not at MK.  P.S.  my daughter is also named Lucy!


----------



## mom2rtk

pammydw said:


> Thank you for your insight.  I guess I'm just concerned with a Friday night party, might be a lot of locals?
> 
> And this is just a thought, but does Disney usually throw a party for the CM's during the holiday season?  I'm not saying they don't deserve a special appreciation party, because they totally do, and I get it.  I don't remember this being a part of 2016 MVMCP planning and discussions though.  Just seems like bad timing to me.


You don't remember it being part of your 2016 planning because it was earlier in November last year. I think it was the week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## SaintsManiac

KtP just confirmed the first party is November 9th.


----------



## siskaren

FinnsMom7 said:


> The 9th actually make sure more sense for the days the parties historically fall on - Wednesdays are typically party nights



Actually, Wednesdays typically are not party nights.


----------



## FinnsMom7

siskaren said:


> Actually, Wednesdays typically are not party nights.


That was supposed to say aren't I guess I didn't proof myself lol


----------



## Sarahraegraham

And why are the month names on the website in a different language? SMH November 8th is the final planned night of our trip and I was really looking forward to being able to try the Christmas party


----------



## Amunet

Guys, I just found out about the food booths at Epcot for the holidays!!! I'm in food heaven


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Amunet said:


> Guys, I just found out about the food booths at Epcot for the holidays!!! I'm in food heaven


What one's?


----------



## melidy

Genuinely gutted. We were waiting for them to release the dates before booking the flights, so that we could add an extra couple of days if needed...

Dates released, we were hoping for the 8th and we're delighted we wouldn't have to add any days to our package. Return flights booked for the 9th, so now we'll miss the party... We specifically planned our trip around attending both parties... bummed out to say the least.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

melidy said:


> Genuinely gutted. We were waiting for them to release the dates before booking the flights, so that we could add an extra couple of days if needed...
> 
> Dates released, we were hoping for the 8th and we're delighted we wouldn't have to add any days to our package. Return flights booked for the 9th, so now we'll miss the party... We specifically planned our trip around attending both parties... bummed out to say the least.


I would have done the exact same thing except our carrier of choice hasn't opened up booking for return flights yet. Now we are debating whether or not to add an extra day. But even then, what if they change their minds again? Idk but it's very frustrating.


----------



## mom2rtk

melidy said:


> Genuinely gutted. We were waiting for them to release the dates before booking the flights, so that we could add an extra couple of days if needed...
> 
> Dates released, we were hoping for the 8th and we're delighted we wouldn't have to add any days to our package. Return flights booked for the 9th, so now we'll miss the party... We specifically planned our trip around attending both parties... bummed out to say the least.


You deserve to be upset. That really stinks.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

melidy said:


> Genuinely gutted. We were waiting for them to release the dates before booking the flights, so that we could add an extra couple of days if needed...
> 
> Dates released, we were hoping for the 8th and we're delighted we wouldn't have to add any days to our package. Return flights booked for the 9th, so now we'll miss the party... We specifically planned our trip around attending both parties... bummed out to say the least.



any way to get the flight changed to the next day?


----------



## pammydw

Sommermo said:


> I think Friday will be more busy than Tuesday, but I still think it works better for us schedule wise.  I don't know anything about the staff party, but in reading these forums it seems they do it every year.  I think maybe sometimes it's not at MK.  P.S.  my daughter is also named Lucy!



Lol!  How old is your Lucy?  Mine is 12!  It is a great name, for sure!  Yours looks like a cutie!

We are waiting for flights to be released in the next few weeks, and depending on prices, we may arrive a day later and go to the Sunday, December 3rd ( originally our departure day) and then leave Monday. 
  Looks like our vacations are about the same time, too!!  Great minds think alike!


----------



## Sommermo

pammydw said:


> Lol!  How old is your Lucy?  Mine is 12!  It is a great name, for sure!  Yours looks like a cutie!
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> My Lucy is 6 and turning 7 on December 8th.  We are going 11/27-12/2.  We are elves so we are very excited to be going over the holidays!


----------



## amym2

We'll be on the Dream, returning on 12/22 and spending a couple of days on property but not doing parks.  We'd love to do the party on 12/22, but I know it's the last night.  What's my best way to find out when the tickets are released?  How quickly will I need to get them?  I'll need six.


----------



## siskaren

amym2 said:


> We'll be on the Dream, returning on 12/22 and spending a couple of days on property but not doing parks.  We'd love to do the party on 12/22, but I know it's the last night.  What's my best way to find out when the tickets are released?  How quickly will I need to get them?  I'll need six.



Just keep an eye on this thread - trust me, as soon as the date is announced, this thread will blow up.  (It should be beginning of May.) I would not expect your date to sell out until maybe December, late November at the earliest.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

siskaren said:


> All day. There's no way that they could do the overlay then take it off again every party day.


What? The jingle cruise?  Lol


----------



## DebbieB

deleted - info already posted


----------



## pammydw

Looking for opinions and / or advice...

Our tentative dates are November 29th- December 3rd ( we are booked at the Contemporary for those dates) and we are awaiting the flights to be released to firm up the travel dates.  We had planned on going to the Thursday, November 30th MVMCP party, but there isn't one.  We now have to decide between Friday, Dec 1st or Sunday, December 3rd (airfare prices will definitely help in the decision making, and we are willing to be flexible for the "better" party date).
  Based upon the least crowded blog, Friday's seem to be less crowded than Sunday's,  But with the CM party shutting down the MK on Nov. 30th,  that Friday, Dec 1st party will be packed probably!  So, I'm looking for opinions  and knowledge on which party might be the better choice, Friday or Sunday?
I realize this will all be subjective, since there is usually a Thursday party.  I'm thinking both parties will be good and busy, but would love to know what you all think!  Thanks so much!


----------



## pammydw

ENJDisneyFan said:


> http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/04/07/least-crowded-disney-world-christmas-party-2016/



For my above message.  And many thanks to ENJDisneyFan for this link!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Fridays are supposed to be the busiest party.


----------



## siskaren

pammydw said:


> Looking for opinions and / or advice...
> 
> Our tentative dates are November 29th- December 3rd ( we are booked at the Contemporary for those dates) and we are awaiting the flights to be released to firm up the travel dates.  We had planned on going to the Thursday, November 30th MVMCP party, but there isn't one.  We now have to decide between Friday, Dec 1st or Sunday, December 3rd (airfare prices will definitely help in the decision making, and we are willing to be flexible for the "better" party date).
> *Based upon the least crowded blog, Friday's seem to be less crowded than Sunday's*,  But with the CM party shutting down the MK on Nov. 30th,  that Friday, Dec 1st party will be packed probably!  So, I'm looking for opinions  and knowledge on which party might be the better choice, Friday or Sunday?
> I realize this will all be subjective, since there is usually a Thursday party.  I'm thinking both parties will be good and busy, but would love to know what you all think!  Thanks so much!




Popular wisdom is to avoid Friday parties, which are supposed to be more crowded due to locals. I wonder why this blog is saying the opposite?


----------



## mom2rtk

siskaren said:


> Popular wisdom is to avoid Friday parties, which are supposed to be more crowded due to locals. I wonder why this blog is saying the opposite?



I wonder if the experience was different last year because of the varied pricing. Maybe Fridays were the more expensive days to attend so didn't sell as many tickets? That said, I'm not sure how anyone would really be able to confirm that.


----------



## siskaren

mom2rtk said:


> I wonder if the experience was different last year because of the varied pricing. Maybe Fridays were the more expensive days to attend so didn't sell as many tickets? That said, I'm not sure how anyone would really be able to confirm that.



Well, they've never (at least not to my knowledge) offered discounts for Fridays, so technically, they were already more expensive.


----------



## mom2rtk

siskaren said:


> Well, they've never (at least not to my knowledge) offered discounts for Fridays, so technically, they were already more expensive.



But were the discounts (AP, DVC, etc) off of already lower prices on other weeknights last year? Could have been like double dipping.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Miniature Tim

So it looks like we'll have 5 party nights to choose from during my upcoming family trip.  Now to just plan for which days will be our full days in MK versus choosing which party we'll go to   This will be our first ever MVMCP!!!


----------



## LucyBC80

pammydw said:


> Lol!  How old is your Lucy?  Mine is 12!  It is a great name, for sure!  Yours looks like a cutie!


So nice to see some real people named Lucy! I feel the name is too old fashioned nowadays and the only Lucys I've encountered are dgos. Not very good for my self-esteem, let me tell you.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

did anyone do the desert firework party during a Christmas party? do you think its worth it. where do they make you stand for the parade?


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

JadeDarkstar said:


> did anyone do the desert firework party during a Christmas party? do you think its worth it. where do they make you stand for the parade?


I was just going to ask that same thing!

I don't think we will do the dessert party, but I would love to know where the reserved parade viewing area is!


----------



## FinnsMom7

I am officially losing it, I woke up at 4 am from a nightmare that me and the DH were at the airport heading home from another Disney trip and we FORGOT to go to MVMCP - the DH laughed when I told him why I woke up so upset - he said we could never forgot something that important (he was straight up mocking me)


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

FinnsMom7 said:


> I am officially losing it, I woke up at 4 am from a nightmare that me and the DH were at the airport heading home from another Disney trip and we FORGOT to go to MVMCP - the DH laughed when I told him why I woke up so upset - he said we could never forgot something that important (he was straight up mocking me)


Lol that is hilaaaaarious!

Only because I have had disney stress dreams myself!!! Me thinks this would be a great thread


----------



## Confederate Scott

FinnsMom7 said:


> I am officially losing it, I woke up at 4 am from a nightmare that me and the DH were at the airport heading home from another Disney trip and we FORGOT to go to MVMCP - the DH laughed when I told him why I woke up so upset - he said we could never forgot something that important (he was straight up mocking me)



At almost $100 per person that is not something you want to forget.


----------



## Mike_Mac

adelaster said:


> I am looking at the 19th for our trip-seems like a safer bet. Could be wrong though, if everyone thinks the same way!



We went this past December, attending MVMCP on Friday the 16th.  The final two parties on the 18th and 22nd had already sold out, and while we on the first leg of our WDW vacation, the 16th sold out as well.  Those last few parties have a good track record of being sold out each year, so whatever day each one happens to fall on really becomes a non-factor.  The good news is that even sold out, the lines were short for things we wanted to do (5yr old wanted to do Peter Pan's ride twice), and there was plenty of elbow room during the shows compared with a typical MK night.  We should have planned a bit better to stake out a spot on Main Street to get the snow-effect during the parade, but viewing was still much easier than on any typical night when the 1st Main St Electrical Parade used to go by.  

Don't get me wrong - there's still a lot of people in the park, especially between 4pm and 7pm as all the MVMCP attendees arrive.  But as those without MVMCP tickets get pushed out of the park after 7pm, things improve.  Main Street is more crowded than the rest of the park as a lot of people congregate there, but it was still a good time. We're going back again this Christmas on either the 19th or the 21st, and we expect them to be sold out affairs either way.


----------



## CMNJ

@monique5 you might want to update the first post to reflect there is also a party on Nov 10th. That's the date Disney initially left of the list when they mistakenly posted Nov 8th


----------



## monique5

CMNJ said:


> @monique5 you might want to update the first post to reflect there is also a party on Nov 10th. That's the date Disney initially left of the list when they mistakenly posted Nov 8th



@CMNJ - Thanks! Done. Thought I had when I did my updates the other day.


----------



## pammydw

LucyBC80 said:


> So nice to see some real people named Lucy! I feel the name is too old fashioned nowadays and the only Lucys I've encountered are dgos. Not very good for my self-esteem, let me tell you.



Lol!  It's a great name for sure!  It has become a lot more popular since our Lucy was born in 2004.  Last time I checked the social security website, it was in the top 100 names given.  When I was pregnant with Lucy, the name was 324th mist popular!  
  We, too, know a few 4 legged Lucy's!  Glad to keep such a strong sweet name going!


----------



## rubyslippers06

If your options were the first two parties on November 9 or November 10 which would you choose and why? We are there for both I know the first party is crowded and Fridays are busy so neither is ideal. Just looking for some insight from folks who have been there before.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

rubyslippers06 said:


> If your options were the first two parties on November 9 or November 10 which would you choose and why? We are there for both I know the first party is crowded and Fridays are busy so neither is ideal. Just looking for some insight from folks who have been there before.


Same dilemma here.  I'm leaning towards the 9th.  I think it will be busy since it's the first party, but better than the 10th since it's the weekend and a holiday.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

pammydw said:


> For my above message.  And many thanks to ENJDisneyFan for this link!



WOW...that's a huge difference in crowd levels from the Sunday after Thanksgiving to the Tuesday after...Hmmmm...I got some thinking to do...

John


----------



## DisneyDork1969

pammydw said:


> For my above message.  And many thanks to ENJDisneyFan for this link!



Thanks for the link...

John


----------



## Confederate Scott

rubyslippers06 said:


> If your options were the first two parties on November 9 or November 10 which would you choose and why? We are there for both I know the first party is crowded and Fridays are busy so neither is ideal. Just looking for some insight from folks who have been there before.



Last year we went on Friday,  November 11 which was the 4th party.  I don't recall it being very crowded.   This link may be helpful to you.  http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/04/07/least-crowded-disney-world-christmas-party-2016/


----------



## rubyslippers06

Thanks Scott. I had looked at that link. I think the parties are starting a little later this year. I was worried about larger crowds because of the first party and Veteran's Day weekend. We are leaving on 11/11.


----------



## Confederate Scott

rubyslippers06 said:


> Thanks Scott. I had looked at that link. I think the parties are starting a little later this year. I was worried about larger crowds because of the first party and Veteran's Day weekend. We are leaving on 11/11.



You are welcome.  I personally don't think you can go wrong with either date.  The party we were at last year was on Veteran's Day and it was fine.  It was ranked top 10 in the parties last year.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*
_
Universal Orlando to offer World of Harry Potter Christmas Experience -- All Details Not Released_
*THE WIZARDING WORLD OF HARRY POTTER INTRODUCING NEW CHRISTMAS EXPERIENCE*
http://www.ign.com/articles/2017/04...he-first-time?abthid=58eebcd9452a9a636c000055


We have always done our Universal and WDW trips separately, this may change this year. This seems cool, I can't wait until more details are released.


----------



## Confederate Scott

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> _
> Universal Orlando to offer World of Harry Potter Christmas Experience -- All Details Not Released_
> *THE WIZARDING WORLD OF HARRY POTTER INTRODUCING NEW CHRISTMAS EXPERIENCE*
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2017/04...he-first-time?abthid=58eebcd9452a9a636c000055
> 
> 
> We have always done our Universal and WDW trips separately, this may change this year. This seems cool, I can't wait until more details are released.



Yes I saw this last night and showed my wife.  It may call for a serious change of plans.


----------



## monique5

Confederate Scott said:


> Yes I saw this last night and showed my wife.  It may call for a serious change of plans.



YES! I haven't been since before Diagon Alley open. Last visit was several months before it opened. DD reached 54" a few months ago , this is what we have been waiting on, since UO height requirements are greater than WDW. So our trips were just me & DH or me and girlfriends. I had just started filling in my calendar for WDW to see what we would do each day , but need that December Calendar to complete it, then I saw this. Had to reevaluate my calendar, and see where we can fit this in. S0 now I'm waiting on UO to release details .


----------



## Confederate Scott

monique5 said:


> YES! I haven't been since before Diagon Alley open. Last visit was several months before it opened. DD reached 54" a few months ago , this is what we have been waiting on, since UO height requirements are greater than WDW. So our trips were just me & DH or me and girlfriends. I had just started filling in my calendar for WDW to see what we would do each day , but need that December Calendar to complete it, then I saw this. Had to reevaluate my calendar, and see where we can fit this in. S0 now I'm waiting on UO to release details .



We have been there twice since Diagon Alley opened.   We stayed at Cabana Bay, which was nice.  I would say it is between a Disney value and Disney moderate.   We hope to split and do both Disney and Universal.   Although I'd rather spend the money going to Universal and see this over the Christmas party, which we have done I believe three times.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

We went to universal 10+ years ago but we didn't go on many rides. The kid was pretty young and we do not like too many roller coasters.

BTW- If per say someone wanted to go to Universal from WDW for a day. How would one get there with no car? Any ideas? How much you think uber or taxies would cost?


----------



## monique5

Confederate Scott said:


> We have been there twice since Diagon Alley opened.   We stayed at Cabana Bay, which was nice.  I would say it is between a Disney value and Disney moderate.   We hope to split and do both Disney and Universal.   Although I'd rather spend the money going to Universal and see this over the Christmas party, which we have done I believe three times.



We always stay @ Royal Pacific. If we do this, we would probably do 2N @ UO, but need to decide where in our trip to do the 2N. Then need to see if Disney is doing the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! again @ HS; which night to do CP @ EP, but that not released until late July & list not completed until much later. Good thing is that don't have to worry about ADRs & FP+ @ UO.


----------



## monique5

JadeDarkstar said:


> We went to universal 10+ years ago but we didn't go on many rides. The kid was pretty young and we do not like too many roller coasters.
> 
> BTW- If per say someone wanted to go to Universal from WDW for a day. How would one get there with no car? Any ideas? How much you think uber or taxies would cost?



Never done this. If no one replies, try contacting Mears Transportation & asking for quote for WDW to UO. I believe Mears has online tool where you can input info for quote. We would do this for MCO to UO, to guarantee transportation is waiting & paying in advance, same for RTN to MCO.


----------



## KSR0330

JadeDarkstar said:


> BTW- If per say someone wanted to go to Universal from WDW for a day. How would one get there with no car? Any ideas? How much you think uber or taxies would cost?



There is Mears, but also Uber.  I think Uber is cheaper.  Also with Uber, you get your first ride for free, so if you haven't used it before, it would definitely be the way to go.


----------



## skis2

[QUOTE="BTW- If per say someone wanted to go to Universal from WDW for a day. How would one get there with no car? Any ideas? How much you think uber or taxies would cost?[/QUOTE]

It looks like Dreams sells Universal tickets that include transportation.
https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/


----------



## Confederate Scott

monique5 said:


> We always stay @ Royal Pacific. If we do this, we would probably do 2N @ UO, but need to decide where in our trip to do the 2N. Then need to see if Disney is doing the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! again @ HS; which night to do CP @ EP, but that not released until late July & list not completed until much later. Good thing is that don't have to worry about ADRs & FP+ @ UO.



We are pretty much in the same dilemma.  We decided on Cabana Bay because it was within the first year of opening and they have queen size beds.   At Disney we go moderate.   The cost difference between moderate and deluxe can almost pay for another trip.   For this year we are considering just staying at Disney and taking a day to go to Universal.  We did not see the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam last year since we were there in November.  We want to do the CP @ EP but the narrator will ultimately determine that.   We have seen Jodi Benson and Neil Patrick Harris.  Personally we liked Jodi Benson better.   ADR's aren't a concern for us either.   There are no must have ADR's for us.   We actually like Shula's, which isn't super hard to score.


----------



## oblori

I can't decide which night would be better to go to during our trip.  We're there Aug 26 - Sep 2, and the parties are on the 29th and 1st.  I was thinking of doing it for our last night of the trip, but now I'm not so sure.  This is our first Disney trip, kids are 10 and 9. Our flight home isn't until 4pm, so we have no need to be up early after the party if we do go  that last night.  Do you think that's a good plan?


----------



## Confederate Scott

oblori said:


> I can't decide which night would be better to go to during our trip.  We're there Aug 26 - Sep 2, and the parties are on the 29th and 1st.  I was thinking of doing it for our last night of the trip, but now I'm not so sure.  This is our first Disney trip, kids are 10 and 9. Our flight home isn't until 4pm, so we have no need to be up early after the party of we that last night.  Do you think that's a good plan?



I think I'd go on the 29th.  I could see the Friday party being busier since it is Labor Day weekend.  Either way I do suggest going to the Halloween party.  Your kids are a great age for it and it is fun for the adults also to trick or treat.   You mention you are flying on the 2nd late afternoon so I can see an advantage of going to the party on 2nd just because of that.


----------



## oblori

Confederate Scott said:


> I think I'd go on the 29th.  I could see the Friday party being busier since it is Labor Day weekend.  Either way I do suggest going to the Halloween party.  Your kids are a great age for it and it is fun for the adults also to trick or treat.   You mention you are flying on the 2nd late afternoon so I can see an advantage of going to the party on 2nd just because of that.


Oooh, I forgot about it being Labour Day weekend.  Good point.  Maybe the 29th might be better.  Thanks for that!


----------



## oblori

.....and I just realised I posted the wrong party thread


----------



## Confederate Scott

oblori said:


> .....and I just realised I posted the wrong party thread



No worries.  I don't think anyone will mind.


----------



## monique5

oblori said:


> I can't decide which night would be better to go to during our trip.  We're there Aug 26 - Sep 2, and the parties are on the 29th and 1st.  I was thinking of doing it for our last night of the trip, but now I'm not so sure.  This is our first Disney trip, kids are 10 and 9. Our flight home isn't until 4pm, so we have no need to be up early after the party if we do go  that last night.  Do you think that's a good plan?





oblori said:


> .....and I just realised I posted the wrong party thread





Confederate Scott said:


> No worries.  I don't think anyone will mind.



No worries, but probably get more responses on MNSSHP Thread. Events & post more relevant for your trip too.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/


----------



## robndani

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Same dilemma here.  I'm leaning towards the 9th.  I think it will be busy since it's the first party, but better than the 10th since it's the weekend and a holiday.



Same two choices for us!  My kids turn 8 on the 10th so I guess I will let them choose how to spend their day!


----------



## xStitch

KSR0330 said:


> There is Mears, but also Uber.  I think Uber is cheaper.  Also with Uber, you get your first ride for free, so if you haven't used it before, it would definitely be the way to go.



Don't know how much Uber charges as I've never used it but have used Mears in previous years, last one being 2015. The price was $20 per person so Uber or even a cab could be cheaper depending on the number of people. Also Mears will do multiple stops. When we were staying at the All Stars, we did all three All Stars, Coronado Springs, Pop and AoA. Plus we'd stop at SeaWorld and then the water park, so it would take a while to get there. Coming back, I don't really know as all three trips included HHN so we'd be in the park pretty late and it was usually a van bringing us back.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I will say what cost 20 bucks in a cab here, costs 8 bucks in uber so I know for a fact they are cheaper than a cab and I have had some pretty good rides. Uber and lyft have made it possible for us to go out to movies and stores more often. I think we are going to set 100 away for uber/lyft rides for those days we need them.


----------



## xStitch

All I know about Uber is my town has become the first in Canada to go ahead with them over public transit and are capping the fares for specific destinations. Otherwise I have a car and don't need to worry about it. We drove down last year and really enjoyed having my car so we didn't feel like we were stuck anywhere. The first year we did Universal with Mears, they left us there. Apparently they had sent a cab to pick us up but no one came looking for us so we're still there at almost 3 am wondering where our ride is. That's the only thing I hated about it but odds are from it being such a late pick up with HHN that no one else was there waiting for a ride. 

Need to get away from talking about HHN, we've decided to do a Christmas only trip this year and as much as I love Christmas down at Disney, I still love Halloween more. It's going to feel weird without it but I'm sure doing the party closer to the holidays and seeing everything else will be worth it. I'm hoping so anyways 

What's this Jingle Bell Jingle Jam thing that was mentioned above? I know it hasn't been confirmed for this year yet but I'm intrigued by the name.


----------



## monique5

xStitch said:


> All I know about Uber is my town has become the first in Canada to go ahead with them over public transit and are capping the fares for specific destinations. Otherwise I have a car and don't need to worry about it. We drove down last year and really enjoyed having my car so we didn't feel like we were stuck anywhere. The first year we did Universal with Mears, they left us there. Apparently they had sent a cab to pick us up but no one came looking for us so we're still there at almost 3 am wondering where our ride is. That's the only thing I hated about it but odds are from it being such a late pick up with HHN that no one else was there waiting for a ride.
> 
> Need to get away from talking about HHN, we've decided to do a Christmas only trip this year and as much as I love Christmas down at Disney, I still love Halloween more. It's going to feel weird without it but I'm sure doing the party closer to the holidays and seeing everything else will be worth it. I'm hoping so anyways
> 
> What's this Jingle Bell Jingle Jam thing that was mentioned above? I know it hasn't been confirmed for this year yet but I'm intrigued by the name.



Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ctacular-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/

BTW - We were referring to 1st time UO would have Christmas offering this year, not HHN.  But no other details have been released.


----------



## Amberleefuta

So we are thinking of doing a quick trip down in December. What would be the leas crowded party? What is the weather like at night?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Amberleefuta said:


> So we are thinking of doing a quick trip down in December. What would be the leas crowded party? What is the weather like at night?


I have done a Tuesday night and a Thursday night and the Thursday was much less crowded but the Tuesday was also when the pop warner kids were in town. Weather can change by the hour I had one party be super cold and another be perfect light long sleeve and jeans weather


----------



## monique5

KtP has posted his November crowd calendar.


----------



## xStitch

monique5 said:


> Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ctacular-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> BTW - We were referring to 1st time UO would have Christmas offering this year, not HHN.  But no other details have been released.



I know, I just kept bringing it up when I was talking about my previous experience with Mears  I'm just a little bit upset that I'll be missing it this year as we've done it our past four trips. My friend is pretty excited for the Harry Potter Christmas offerings though. 

Also thanks for the link, it sounds interesting but it's no Osborne lights.


----------



## Lynne G

Last party for me last year, last party for me this year.  

Last year, we were so tired and had hotel issues that started with a 5 hour delay in flying in.  This year, we're going to come in on an earlier flight, and the day before.  I have teens.  They need their sleep.  LOL

And oh joy, another dessert option in Hollywood Studios.  More money out of my pocket.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Does anyone know which parties sold out in 2016?

I have been googling but can't seem to find it...

Thanks!!


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Does anyone know which parties sold out in 2016?
> 
> I have been googling but can't seem to find it...
> 
> Thanks!!


This is the closest thing I found

blog.touringplans.com/2016/04/07/least-crowded-disney-world-christmas-party-2016/


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Skallywag Steph said:


> This is the closest thing I found
> 
> blog.touringplans.com/2016/04/07/least-crowded-disney-world-christmas-party-2016/


Thanks! I did see that, maybe they will post another blog about which parties actually sold out last year.
That seems like something that should be easy enough to find, but this is all I saw too!
Thx again


----------



## monique5

Removed. See next post.


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Does anyone know which parties sold out in 2016?
> 
> I have been googling but can't seem to find it...
> 
> Thanks!!



I have added the info to Post #3.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

monique5 said:


> I have added the info to Post #3.



Thanks!  Only 4 sold out parties...that's surprising!


----------



## Scrapdolly

I am so excited about this ... This will be the first time we have ever been here at Christmas


----------



## monique5

Scrapdolly said:


> I am so excited about this ... This will be the first time we have ever been here at Christmas



It's amazing. Make sure you get a chance to visit the  Deluxe Resorts for their decorations. Each park has a Christmas tree with a PP opportunity. My family loved MVMCP. I think the Boo to You Parade is the best (MNSSHP), but my family prefers MVMCP.  My DD9 even enjoyed CP @ EP.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> I have added the info to Post #3.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Scrapdolly

Thank you so much ... Tips are great


----------



## monique5

Scrapdolly said:


> Thank you so much ... Tips are great



Definitely check out the Gingerbread House @ the GF. It's awesome! DD9 enjoyed buying treats from the Gingerbread House.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> Definitely check out the Gingerbread House @ the GF. It's awesome! DD9 enjoyed buying treats from the Gingerbread House.


Do you recall if GF is decorated earlier or later in the season? We are going Nov 11-18 and would love to see the Gingerbread House! (But I know it's a long shot since it is still so early in the season)


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Do you recall if GF is decorated earlier or later in the season? We are going Nov 11-18 and would love to see the Gingerbread House! (But I know it's a long shot since it is still so early in the season)



Last year is was completed on November 16th. It's typically completed earlier than offerings at other resorts.


----------



## JennLTX

StephandDick said:


> The only party available for us is Friday 12/1. We've never been during Christmas so this may be a must-do regardless of the day of the week. I loved MNSSHP in the past. We are more ride & "soak in the ambience people" than M&G so I hope it won't be too bad.


We're in the very same boat on the very same day!

ETA, okay, after some mild freaking out, I've decided to keep chanting the following mantra:  Packed Party does NOT equal Packed Park.  And as long as we get to see the Christmas decorations, the snow, and have a decently visible place to watch a parade and the fireworks, we'll be good.


----------



## glencoe

*When do MVMCP Tickets go on sale? 
Tickets go on sale on .......*

2016 Party Dates were announced in the afternoon on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.

There seems to be no pattern for the announcement/ tickets go on sale days.  Any projections when I should start stalking the site to buy tickets?  It will be our first time going this time of year and I am so excited to finally pick the right dates!!!


----------



## monique5

JennLTX said:


> We're in the very same boat on the very same day!
> 
> ETA, okay, after some mild freaking out, I've decided to keep chanting the following mantra:  Packed Party does NOT equal Packed Park.  And as long as we get to see the Christmas decorations, the snow, and have a decently visible place to watch a parade and the fireworks, we'll be good.



I've attended SOLD OUT MNSSHP and MVMCP. Had no problem with rides and M&G (Sandy Claws, Princesses with Princes/ Jack & Sally, Cruella, 7D). Typically it's the Hub area that is crowded, but it's much better since the expansion. Then certain M&Gs can be long. Have a plan, enter park @ 4pm, stand in line for the characters you want like Sandy Claws, or try after 11pm for those. If you have a plan, you will be fine. Just remember you can't do it all, i.e. rides & M&G.

PP generally post what they did & the order, this only works for later parties though, not the 1st ones, since PP haven't posted.


----------



## monique5

glencoe said:


> *When do MVMCP Tickets go on sale?
> Tickets go on sale on .......*
> 
> 2016 Party Dates were announced in the afternoon on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
> 2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
> 2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.
> 
> There seems to be no pattern for the announcement/ tickets go on sale days.  Any projections when I should start stalking the site to buy tickets?  It will be our first time going this time of year and I am so excited to finally pick the right dates!!!



I will update the 1st post once on sale date is released. DPB, KtP and others post too. Last year prices released within hours on tickets going on sale. So we just don't know. I would be surprised if ticket prices were released before May.


----------



## JennLTX

monique5 said:


> I've attended SOLD OUT MNSSHP and MVMCP. Had no problem with rides and M&G (Sany Claws, Princesses with Princes/ Jack & Sally, Cruella, 7D). Typically it's the Hub area that is crowded, but it's much better since the expansion. Then certain M&Gs can be long. Have a plan, enter park @ 4pm, stand in line for the characters you want like Sandy Claws, or try after 11pm for those. If you have a plan, you will be fine. Just remember you can't do it all, i.e. rides & M&G.
> 
> PP generally post what they did & the order, this only works for later parties though, not the 1st ones, since PP haven't posted.


M&Gs won't be a huge deal for us.  My son would jump in Seven Seas Lagoon before he'd agree to a Princess M&G.    I would personally love a pic with the 7D, and will probably convince the kid to stand in line right off the bat, but rides and the shows will be the priorities.  I AM planning to stalk the sites that recommend schedules... mostly because I love that kind of thing...


----------



## Confederate Scott

Do parties during Pop Warner tend to be more crowded?


----------



## LucyBC80

How long did it take for them to announce ticket sales last year? Back in 2014 sale date and prices were announced on the same day as the party dates.


----------



## pooh'smate

LucyBC80 said:


> How long did it take for them to announce ticket sales last year? Back in 2014 sale date and prices were announced on the same day as the party dates.






glencoe said:


> *When do MVMCP Tickets go on sale?
> Tickets go on sale on .......*
> 
> 2016 Party Dates were announced in the afternoon on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
> 2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
> 2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.
> 
> There seems to be no pattern for the announcement/ tickets go on sale days.  Any projections when I should start stalking the site to buy tickets?  It will be our first time going this time of year and I am so excited to finally pick the right dates!!!


----------



## tinkerbell1112

LucyBC80 said:


> So nice to see some real people named Lucy! I feel the name is too old fashioned nowadays and the only Lucys I've encountered are dgos. Not very good for my self-esteem, let me tell you.


I know quite a few Lucy's my daughters age (10)   buuuuuuuuuuuuuut....it's also one of my Dad's dogs names LOL  (sorry)


----------



## tinkerbell1112

Confederate Scott said:


> We have been there twice since Diagon Alley opened.   We stayed at Cabana Bay, which was nice.  I would say it is between a Disney value and Disney moderate.   We hope to split and do both Disney and Universal.   Although I'd rather spend the money going to Universal and see this over the Christmas party, which we have done I believe three times.


I wonder how many people who have gone to Disney's party already will opt for this one.  I know I wish we could do both, but the Universal one starts when we're hoping to already be at Disney (not quite booked yet  ) and there's litle wiggle room because we planed it around the Disney Christmas party. hahahahha


----------



## Confederate Scott

tinkerbell1112 said:


> I wonder how many people who have gone to Disney's party already will opt for this one.  I know I wish we could do both, but the Universal one starts when we're hoping to already be at Disney (not quite booked yet  ) and there's litle wiggle room because we planed it around the Disney Christmas party. hahahahha



I think this will be wildly popular.   People love Harry Potter and adding the Christmas elements is like whipped cream on a sundae.  If you have never done the Christmas party I do recommend it.  My family and I have enjoyed it each time.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Confederate Scott said:


> I think this will be wildly popular.   People love Harry Potter and adding the Christmas elements is like whipped cream on a sundae.  If you have never done the Christmas party I do recommend it.  My family and I have enjoyed it each time.


You are correct in that aspect! We're HUGE Harry Potter fans and We are goig to universal in the fall for Halloween Horror Nights.. but when I heard about the HP Christmas celebration we decided to upgrade our tickets to annual passes and add two days onto the front of our Disney trip in December to check it out!!


----------



## KSR0330

This will be our first party, and we're excited to get some event shirts and pins.  I saw in last year's guide that merchandise was available in 4 different stores.  Does each store have different items or do all of them have the same things.  
If anyone has pics of items they have gotten in the past I'd love to see!


----------



## takehertothemoon

FinnsMom7 said:


> I have done a Tuesday night and a Thursday night and the Thursday was much less crowded but the Tuesday was also when the pop warner kids were in town. Weather can change by the hour I had one party be super cold and another be perfect light long sleeve and jeans weather



Due to work approval I booked Dec 3-9, complete Pop Warner week! I had no idea when booking, but we're planning on doing the Tuesday MVMCP Dec 5th I believe, was it super crowded? Or manageable? Any memory of what wait times were like? Thanks!


----------



## FinnsMom7

takehertothemoon said:


> Due to work approval I booked Dec 3-9, complete Pop Warner week! I had no idea when booking, but we're planning on doing the Tuesday MVMCP Dec 5th I believe, was it super crowded? Or manageable? Any memory of what wait times were like? Thanks!


That is still pretty early in December and in the PW competitions so you shouldn't see a major impact.  Ride wait times were at most 30 mins and that was the major rides, most rides you could walk on.  We spent a lot of time in line for character photos - so depending on what you want to "accomplish" just make sure to plan for it.  I will also say if you want to see characters make sure you check where they are located before going to the party, i made the mistake of assuming that Sandy Claws would be in the same spot and walked to where he was in 2015 and he was completely opposite side of the park - keep in mind that its a limited ticket event so even on a busy party night its much better than a busy park day.  Just plan for what you really want to do


----------



## takehertothemoon

FinnsMom7 said:


> That is still pretty early in December and in the PW competitions so you shouldn't see a major impact.  Ride wait times were at most 30 mins and that was the major rides, most rides you could walk on.  We spent a lot of time in line for character photos - so depending on what you want to "accomplish" just make sure to plan for it.  I will also say if you want to see characters make sure you check where they are located before going to the party, i made the mistake of assuming that Sandy Claws would be in the same spot and walked to where he was in 2015 and he was completely opposite side of the park - keep in mind that its a limited ticket event so even on a busy party night its much better than a busy park day.  Just plan for what you really want to do



This put me at ease, thanks so much! The only must meet characters for us are Santa Goofy & Scrooge McDuck so I'll make sure to know where they are in advance.


----------



## FinnsMom7

takehertothemoon said:


> This put me at ease, thanks so much! The only must meet characters for us are Santa Goofy & Scrooge McDuck so I'll make sure to know where they are in advance.


I met Santa Goofy last year he kept pointing to my boots (furry top Uggs) because they matched him LOL such cute photos - Last year they were right next to each other over by the train/circus area and neither line was more than 30 mins around 7 pm so just make sure to check where and you will be good.  This year is my 3rd party I can't wait!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am trying to plan where I need to go first and then next for the main chr we want to see
7D
Scrooge
Mary Poppins and Burt
Then whoever else we can fit in too.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

JadeDarkstar said:


> I am trying to plan where I need to go first and then next for the main chr we want to see
> 7D
> Scrooge
> Mary Poppins and Burt
> Then whoever else we can fit in too.


For me I'm crossing my fingers for Nick & Judy this year!


----------



## RJstanis

JadeDarkstar said:


> I am trying to plan where I need to go first and then next for the main chr we want to see
> 7D
> Scrooge
> Mary Poppins and Burt
> Then whoever else we can fit in too.



Mine are 7D, Scrooge, and Pooh Characters... And ugh, Prob zootopia too if there again


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I think I know where 7d are, but where is Scrooge and mary Poppins normally?


----------



## takehertothemoon

FinnsMom7 said:


> I met Santa Goofy last year he kept pointing to my boots (furry top Uggs) because they matched him LOL such cute photos - Last year they were right next to each other over by the train/circus area and neither line was more than 30 mins around 7 pm so just make sure to check where and you will be good.  This year is my 3rd party I can't wait!



That's awesome! Glad to hear the line isn't too long, it's hard to find info on them compared to the bigger meet and greets! We were hesitant on whether to pay for MVMCP but since this was a dedicated Disney early Christmas trip there was no way we could miss out, I'll probably want to be keep going back!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

takehertothemoon said:


> Glad to hear the line isn't too long, it's hard to find info on them compared to the bigger meet and greets!



This article has info on where to find all the special characters.  Kenny the Pirate has a lot of info too.
http://wdwprepschool.com/guide-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## takehertothemoon

ENJDisneyFan said:


> This article has info on where to find all the special characters.  Kenny the Pirate has a lot of info too.
> http://wdwprepschool.com/guide-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/



That's awesome, thank you!!


----------



## LucyBC80

JadeDarkstar said:


> I think I know where 7d are, but where is Scrooge and mary Poppins normally?



To the right of the circus tent, by Casey's Splash area.


----------



## LucyBC80

I definitely recommend subscribing to Kenny The Pirate's service, Character Locator. I used the last three years and have gotten my picture taken with every character I wanted, including the 7D, the Evil Queen in Rags form and Scrooge McDuck all with minimum wait.


----------



## verleniahall

November 26th and Dec 1st for us!


----------



## JennLTX

LucyBC80 said:


> I definitely recommend subscribing to Kenny The Pirate's service, Character Locator. I used the last three years and have gotten my picture taken with every character I wanted, including the 7D, the Evil Queen in Rags form and Scrooge McDuck all with minimum wait.


I've now seen people rave about that at least a dozen times.  FINE, KENNY, TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## LucyBC80

JennLTX said:


> I've now seen people rave about that at least a dozen times.  FINE, KENNY, TAKE MY MONEY.


You won't regret! I once thought subscribing to touring plans and KTP was a waste of time and money but I've seen the light! It helped heaps the last few times and it does save you time, which when it comes to Disney, is most definitely money!


----------



## takehertothemoon

Do they release the 2017 Guide the same time as the tickets? Or does that not come until closer to the event?


----------



## monique5

takehertothemoon said:


> Do they release the 2017 Guide the same time as the tickets? Or does that not come until closer to the event?



2017 Guide? Party Map?

If referring to *Party Map (this is all Disney releases/paper version only)*, sites will post on day of 1st party. Sometimes a CM is on the threads & you may get it day before party. But PP upload to their websites.

If referring to *2017 Guide*, like what to do, where to go, treats, character locations, etc? The available info will be on Post #1. BTW- Disney doesn't list where characters are located, but someone will post & then will also add to Post #1. Last year PP provided an MNSSHP map where all the characters were actually located with map key. So hope that is available this year for MVMCP. 

Post #1 is updated (details added) as event info is released.


----------



## melidy

Posted in error


----------



## KSR0330

monique5 said:


> If referring to *Party Map (this is all Disney releases/paper version only)*, sites will post on day of 1st party. Sometimes a CM is on the threads & you may get it day before party. But PP upload to their websites.



This is terrifying for an uber-planner/control freak like me who will be attending MVMCP for the first time (on the second night!).  Do they typically make a lot of changes from previous years?  If not, hopefully I can use the 2016 Party Map as a guide.


----------



## FinnsMom7

KSR0330 said:


> This is terrifying for an uber-planner/control freak like me who will be attending MVMCP for the first time (on the second night!).  Do they typically make a lot of changes from previous years?  If not, hopefully I can use the 2016 Party Map as a guide.


Don't trust prior year guide for characters I did and wasted 45 mins walking from circus to liberty for sandy claws - of course mid walk stopped for other photos


----------



## monique5

KSR0330 said:


> This is terrifying for an uber-planner/control freak like me who will be attending MVMCP for the first time (on the second night!).  Do they typically make a lot of changes from previous years?  If not, hopefully I can use the 2016 Party Map as a guide.





FinnsMom7 said:


> *Don't trust prior year guide for characters* I did and wasted 45 mins walking from circus to liberty for sandy claws - of course mid walk stopped for other photos



This. Last year characters & locations changed for MNSSHP & MVMCP. Also, last year was the 1st year that MVMCP added the parade viewing to the Dessert Party. So, yes changes can occur and do occur yearly. I would only use it as a point of reference. Someone has always posted a party map early, but only like 1 day. Sometimes a character map & key is provided early too. If any of this happens, i update Post #1 ASAP. 

At least you go on 2nd night, so if no one gets the inside scoop early, all would be known after 1st party.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

monique5 said:


> This. Last year characters & locations changed for MNSSHP & MVMCP. Also, last year was the 1st year that MVMCP added the parade viewing to the Dessert Party. So, yes changes can occur and do occur yearly....



So how does the parade viewing work with the Dessert Party? Do you eat first and then go to a special location to watch the parade? Is the Dessert Party still held at Tomorrowland Terrace??

John


----------



## monique5

DisneyDork1969 said:


> So how does the parade viewing work with the Dessert Party? Do you eat first and then go to a special location to watch the parade? Is the Dessert Party still held at Tomorrowland Terrace??
> 
> John



View parade 1st (Flagpole on Main St.), then walk group through new passage between MSC & Town Square theater. Dessert Party @ TT. All of this was in 2016, 2017 details have not been released. BTW - Dessert Party ADRs opened with ticket sales last year, but you still had to be with in 180D.


----------



## JennLTX

Wait a minute.  There's a Dessert Party _DURING_ MVMCP???????  For the fireworks AND the parade??????  Why did I not know this????  How much are the tickets?


----------



## monique5

JennLTX said:


> Wait a minute.  There's a Dessert Party _DURING_ MVMCP???????  For the fireworks AND the parade??????  Why did I not know this????  How much are the tickets?



There has been a Dessert Party in the past, just Wishes Dessert Party during party, last year they gave it a name added parade viewing and a treat. It's on Post #1 - Is There A Special Dessert Party. It's empty since details have not been released for 2017. Will update when details are released.
You can look at last years 2016 thread, Post #3, for 2016 details.


----------



## JennLTX

monique5 said:


> There has been a Dessert Party in the past, just Wishes Dessert Party during party, last year they gave it a name added parade viewing and a treat. It's on Post #1 - Is There A Special Dessert Party. It's empty since details have not been released for 2017. Will update when details are released.
> You can look at last years 2016 thread, Post #3, for 2016 details.


I need to pay better attention to these boards.  

This is awesome.  The _only _aspect of Disney that I absolutely _HATE _is trying to get a decent spot to watch parades and fireworks.  If I can pop for a Dessert Party and not have to worry about it, then by golly, take my money, Disney!!!


----------



## monique5

JennLTX said:


> I need to pay better attention to these boards.
> 
> This is awesome.  The _only _aspect of Disney that I absolutely _HATE _is trying to get a decent spot to watch parades and fireworks.  If I can pop for a Dessert Party and not have to worry about it, then by golly, take my money, Disney!!!




Yes, that was our issue with our 1st MVMCP, I knew in advance about the crowds, we were there almost an hour early and PP just come and move you out the way. Not worth it and kills the Disney Magic. I was disheartened that MNSSHP and these perks, but not MVMCP. I get more stuff/offerings for Halloween with theme & Villains, etc., but they think outside the box on everything else, why not MVMCP? Most PP are negative about the Dessert Party during MNSSHP/MVMCP. It's worth the money to me!!!! Last year during MNSSHP we arrived at the Flagpole only 15minutes, prior to parade with an EXCELLENT SPOT, awesome view of Headless Horseman coming down Main St. The dessert portion could have moved better for entry, but we enjoyed the dessert and special treat, and able to rest feet. After fireworks, we went and rode more rides and met some characters. I always wondered why the parade viewing wasn't offered in the past for MVMCP like for MNSSHP. We will be booking the Dessert Party if it is offered this year.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

So is it safe to say that Mondays and Wednesdays at MK will be more crowded because they are non party days?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Skallywag Steph said:


> So is it safe to say that Mondays and Wednesdays at MK will be more crowded because they are non party days?


Yep!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Skallywag Steph said:


> So is it safe to say that Mondays and Wednesdays at MK will be more crowded because they are non party days?


Last year we went to the party on a thursday - night before (W) it was EMH until 1 am, so I thought SCORE we can see regular wishes and get some rides in - NOPE the crowds were unbearable trying to watch the fireworks and some of the most rude people I have ever witnessed in Disney.  It was our first night there too and I was so upset - the previous year I went a week earlier and crowds were better but we also skipped Wishes.


----------



## MrsTurnerLovesDisney

following along


----------



## LvsTnk

JennLTX said:


> I need to pay better attention to these boards.
> 
> This is awesome.  The _only _aspect of Disney that I absolutely _HATE _is trying to get a decent spot to watch parades and fireworks.  If I can pop for a Dessert Party and not have to worry about it, then by golly, take my money, Disney!!!



Just an FYI if you walk up at the last minute to the parade viewing with the Dessert Party it could be pretty full already. It fills up just like the other spots same pushing and shoving at least that was our experience, then they all ran for the tables at the fireworks viewing. I have a son in a wheelchair so this was a no brainer for us but it does take up a large portion of the party, we skipped the characters so that was fine for us.


----------



## JennLTX

LvsTnk said:


> Just an FYI if you walk up at the last minute to the parade viewing with the Dessert Party it could be pretty full already. It fills up just like the other spots same pushing and shoving at least that was our experience, then they all ran for the tables at the fireworks viewing. I have a son in a wheelchair so this was a no brainer for us but it does take up a large portion of the party, we skipped the characters so that was fine for us.


Ooo, thanks for that advice!!!


----------



## Dee2015

monique5 said:


> Santa Claus is at MK until the 23rd. He meets next to City Hall. Beautiful setup. Hopefully, he'll be there this year as well. Santa Goofy meets during MVMCP by the Barnstormer. He was at the Contemporary on 2014.


Does anyone have a Santa visit photo from here please? Would LOVE to see!  Is this available every year from this location? When does it start? Thanks!!!


----------



## CDolacki2003

Still trying to plan what day for the party. We will be there December 2nd to December 12th. I want mid week to avoid the busier party times, hopefully.


----------



## Dee2015

kendall said:


> With the CM celebration on Nov 30th we are definitely out of luck for any hope of a MVMCP that night. Bummer.



What is this please? First timer here and I'm drawing blanks... tks!


----------



## monique5

Dee2015 said:


> What is this please? First timer here and I'm drawing blanks... tks!



Private Event. Listed on Post #2. Celebration for Disney Cast Members.


----------



## Trap

Dee2015 said:


> What is this please? First timer here and I'm drawing blanks... tks



mk will close at 430 on the 30th for a cm party it is what disney dose for thier workers


----------



## Dee2015

Ahhh gotchya! Yes saw that but didn't know what it meant. I definitely was not expected Disney to close MK another night during this time but how lovely they acknowledge their cast members this way  Thank you both for clarifying, I expect the 27th, 29th & 2nd will be really busy with non-party goers holidaying around this time.

Also, another phrase caught my eye that I didn't know. I'll flick back and ask about that too if you don't mind? Thanks again!


----------



## Dee2015

Pop Warner Week. I've just googled that and it sounds like that increases crowds too.

Is there anything we should avoid or get amongst around this time?

Thanks!


----------



## GPC0321

Okay, so apparently we're going to this! My mom had surgery earlier this week (GERD and hernia) and is home recuperating. Visited with her today and when I mentioned MVMCP and that I might be able to swing it if she wants to go (we had decided against it originally) her face brightened and she didn't even hesitate. "Yes! I think we should go!" 

That's all I needed to hear!  

We'll be attending Sunday December 17th!

And because two recent credit card sign-up bonuses are funding the actual tickets, I think I can spring for the Holiday Wishes Dessert Party for the three of us too so Mom and Dad don't have to deal with crowds as much to see the parade and fireworks! I'm keeping that to myself though! I suck at surprises, but I think I can keep that one.


----------



## Atilley

We have been twice in October and just could not swing the extra money for 7 people to go the Halloween party. My husband just surprised me last week with the news that our Christmas trip year will be paid off 4 months earlier than expected. He said we should continue putting back the planned amount and go to the Christmas party this year. I am super excited as it will be an extra surprise for the kids. They don't even know we have a December trip scheduled this year. We plan on getting tickets the day they go on sale as we will be there over Christmas.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Dee2015 said:


> Pop Warner Week. I've just googled that and it sounds like that increases crowds too.
> 
> Is there anything we should avoid or get amongst around this time?
> 
> Thanks!


I have been while they are there and will for two days this year - park didn't seem to be effected but the Resort can be especially food court before and after their days - in beginning of week they are at espn sports area all day as teams get eliminated they slowly trickle into parks but seems Disney isn't mobbed by them.  The airport was more of an issue when I left than anything.  I dont think either MVMCP party I went to had large groups of them and if they did I didn't notice


----------



## Dee2015

FinnsMom7 said:


> I have been while they are there and will for two days this year - park didn't seem to be effected but the Resort can be especially food court before and after their days - in beginning of week they are at espn sports area all day as teams get eliminated they slowly trickle into parks but seems Disney isn't mobbed by them.  The airport was more of an issue when I left than anything.  I dont think either MVMCP party I went to had large groups of them and if they did I didn't notice



That's a relief! Thanks


----------



## d0naldduck123

We're going the week before Thanksgiving, but won't be able to do the party (Thurs & Fri). So I'm assuming that MK will be more crowded on Wednesday 11/15 and Saturday 11/18. We want to watch Happily Ever After though, so our options are Wednesday night vs Saturday night...which would be less crowded? Wednesday has evening EMH supposedly, and Saturday is a weekend... hmm


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

d0naldduck123 said:


> We're going the week before Thanksgiving, but won't be able to do the party (Thurs & Fri). So I'm assuming that MK will be more crowded on Wednesday 11/15 and Saturday 11/18. We want to watch Happily Ever After though, so our options are Wednesday night vs Saturday night...which would be less crowded? Wednesday has evening EMH supposedly, and Saturday is a weekend... hmm


Wednesday will be your better option.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Free Dining is Back!
 See Post #2 for 2017 Free Dining Details. Valid on Select nights through December 23rd.


----------



## amytaylor2

I'm planning on doing a party on December 2nd. Earlier in the day were going to be doing Sea World. I was thinking about doing an early dinner at Crystal Palace, what's the latest that you can make a reservation on a party night? Would this be a waste of time? We've done the party before but we were in the Magic Kingdom that day from opening to closing so I had all kinds of time!


----------



## JennLTX

amytaylor2 said:


> I'm planning on doing a party on December 2nd. Earlier in the day were going to be doing Sea World. I was thinking about doing an early dinner at Crystal Palace, what's the latest that you can make a reservation on a party night? Would this be a waste of time? We've done the party before but we were in the Magic Kingdom that day from opening to closing so I had all kinds of time!


There's a party on Dec 1 and Dec 3, but none on the 2nd.


----------



## amytaylor2

JennLTX said:


> There's a party on Dec 1 and Dec 3, but none on the 2nd.


I meant 1st.....sorry!


----------



## mamamelody2

We are looking at either November 14 or 16.  I would like to wait until within a few days to buy the tickets, so I can see weather forecasts and choose the better one.  If we wait until Sunday the 12th, do you think there will still be tickets available??


----------



## robndani

mamamelody2 said:


> We are looking at either November 14 or 16.  I would like to wait until within a few days to buy the tickets, so I can see weather forecasts and choose the better one.  If we wait until Sunday the 12th, do you think there will still be tickets available??



You never know. If it's important to go I wouldn't wait to get tickets!  Don't think that's supposed to be a really busy time but I think that may be one of the free dining weeks so they might change things???


----------



## JennLTX

amytaylor2 said:


> I meant 1st.....sorry!


We'll see you there!!!


----------



## DisneyDork1969

FinnsMom7 said:


> Last year we went to the party on a thursday - night before (W) it was EMH until 1 am, so I thought SCORE we can see regular wishes and get some rides in - NOPE the crowds were unbearable trying to watch the fireworks and some of the most rude people I have ever witnessed in Disney.  It was our first night there too and I was so upset - the previous year I went a week earlier and crowds were better but we also skipped Wishes.



UGH!!! That is my fear for this year...I REALLY wanna see both Holiday Wishes and HEA fireworks the week after Thanksgiving...but if that Wednesday is gonna be crazy with crowds, I might have to skip HEA fireworks...until another trip of course...Hmmm....time to move things around for my November trip...

John


----------



## brownierose

How is an early November party? Thinking dec 10


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

Well now that I got my free food I guess it's back to waiting for Christmas tickets to drop. Hopefully they won't be more than 150 each. There is only so many price hikes a girl can take.


----------



## Frwinkley

It's been 15 years since I attended a MVMCP, but planning to attend again during my stay in Nov. If I remember correctly, the park emptied out between 4 and 5 p.m. (everyone was ushered out) and the park than re-opened at 7. One of the tips I received from the DisBoards, was to make a dinner reservation (we ate at Tony's), for 5:30 or so. By doing so, you were permitted back in the park for dinner and  than when you were finished with dinner, you simply walked out onto Main St. at 7 p.m. (I remember actually having to wait in Tony's for 10 minutes or so before we were permitted to exit onto Main St.) By doing this, you avoided the crowd of people re-entering the park. 

Is this still a good strategy? Are people forced to leave the park and than return? I've read where people stay between 4 and 7, gather their wristbands and only those without wristbands have to leave the park at 7. 

Any clarification, tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## siskaren

Frwinkley said:


> It's been 15 years since I attended a MVMCP, but planning to attend again during my stay in Nov. If I remember correctly, the park emptied out between 4 and 5 p.m. (everyone was ushered out) and the park than re-opened at 7. One of the tips I received from the DisBoards, was to make a dinner reservation (we ate at Tony's), for 5:30 or so. By doing so, you were permitted back in the park for dinner and  than when you were finished with dinner, you simply walked out onto Main St. at 7 p.m. (I remember actually having to wait in Tony's for 10 minutes or so before we were permitted to exit onto Main St.) By doing this, you avoided the crowd of people re-entering the park.
> 
> Is this still a good strategy? Are people forced to leave the park and than return? I've read where people stay between 4 and 7, gather their wristbands and only those without wristbands have to leave the park at 7.
> 
> Any clarification, tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!



Nope. You can enter with a party ticket at 4 - the park doesn't close (so between 4-7, there'll be people there who aren't staying for the party as well as people who are). If you want to meet a rare character like the dwarfs or Jack and Sally, 5:30 is when you should be getting in line. (If not, you should be OK with a 5:30 reservation for not missing any party time, but you don't need a reservation to enter the park before 7.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Frwinkley said:


> It's been 15 years since I attended a MVMCP, but planning to attend again during my stay in Nov. If I remember correctly, the park emptied out between 4 and 5 p.m. (everyone was ushered out) and the park than re-opened at 7. One of the tips I received from the DisBoards, was to make a dinner reservation (we ate at Tony's), for 5:30 or so. By doing so, you were permitted back in the park for dinner and  than when you were finished with dinner, you simply walked out onto Main St. at 7 p.m. (I remember actually having to wait in Tony's for 10 minutes or so before we were permitted to exit onto Main St.) By doing this, you avoided the crowd of people re-entering the park.
> 
> Is this still a good strategy? Are people forced to leave the park and than return? I've read where people stay between 4 and 7, gather their wristbands and only those without wristbands have to leave the park at 7.
> 
> Any clarification, tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!



There is no closing of the park and clearing it.  With party tickets you may enter with them at 4PM but day guests will be there until 7PM and after that time be encouraged towards the exit but some will linger.  After 7PM you have to show your party wrist bands to enter any attractions.


----------



## siskaren

KAT4DISNEY said:


> After 7PM you have to show your party wrist bands to enter any attractions.



Not just to enter attractions - you should pretty much expect to be asked to show your wristband at any time.


----------



## djc9699

I am thinking of going to two parties in December. We will be there 14-28th with 10 day hoppers. If I do two non-park days and just use the party tickets how do I select fastpasses for a couple of rides between 4-6? Will the system allow me to make 12 days worth with these tickets? Once the party starts we want to 'party' not ride.


----------



## Bethislucy

ShinyRedGloss said:


> Well now that I got my free food I guess it's back to waiting for Christmas tickets to drop. Hopefully they won't be more than 150 each. There is only so many price hikes a girl can take.



I hope they are no where near 150 that would be $50 increase. I paid 97.98 last year with tax.


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

Bethislucy said:


> I hope they are no where near 150 that would be $50 increase. I paid 97.98 last year with tax.


I am going to a date closer to Christmas. Based on previous years the cost increased from 74 to 82 two years ago and from 82 to 99 (no tax) last year for the date I want. I am guessing that this year with tax I'll pay  about 125 :/ Anything less would be great.


----------



## moozle

We are not Disney newbies - we visit the same week of December every year - but this will be our first Christmas party. Every year we talk ourselves out of it, so this year I think I'm just going to buy tickets early and surprise everyone.  Our dates this year are 12/16 - 12/23.  Is there a strategy for which party might be the best during that time-frame? I know they will all be crowded - we are used to the crowds that week - but thought maybe there is a day that's better than another.  Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

moozle said:


> We are not Disney newbies - we visit the same week of December every year - but this will be our first Christmas party. Every year we talk ourselves out of it, so this year I think I'm just going to buy tickets early and surprise everyone.  Our dates this year are 12/16 - 12/23.  Is there a strategy for which party might be the best during that time-frame? I know they will all be crowded - we are used to the crowds that week - but thought maybe there is a day that's better than another.  Thanks!


Earlier in your trip might be better. But then from that point forward they might all sell out. If that happens, then they'll all be the same.

But anything other than Friday night early in your trip might increase your odds of a non sell-out.


----------



## moozle

mom2rtk said:


> Earlier in your trip might be better. But then from that point forward they might all sell out. If that happens, then they'll all be the same.
> 
> But anything other than Friday night early in your trip might increase your odds of a non sell-out.



Thanks!


----------



## Disneygrl71

moozle said:


> We are not Disney newbies - we visit the same week of December every year - but this will be our first Christmas party. Every year we talk ourselves out of it, so this year I think I'm just going to buy tickets early and surprise everyone.  Our dates this year are 12/16 - 12/23.  Is there a strategy for which party might be the best during that time-frame? I know they will all be crowded - we are used to the crowds that week - but thought maybe there is a day that's better than another.  Thanks!


We  will be there at the same time. I'm looking at Tues for our attending date. Really hoping the don't sell out. When are they suppose to go on sell????


----------



## monique5

Bethislucy said:


> I hope they are no where near 150 that would be $50 increase. I paid 97.98 last year with tax.



I think there will be a minimal increase this year. See below.



ShinyRedGloss said:


> I am going to a date closer to Christmas. Based on previous years the cost increased from 74 to 82 two years ago and from 82 to 99 (no tax) last year for the date I want. I am guessing that this year with tax I'll pay  about 125 :/ Anything less would be great.



Huge increase last year, but no where near as many parties sold out as compared to 2015 and previous years. They added numerous dates with CM discounts once parties started and still didn't sell out. So I wouldn't expect a significant increase, I would say minimal increase this year, but I could be wrong. However, I do not think they want only 4 sold out parties. Huge difference in sold out parties last year vs. 2015 with 2016s price increases. This is for MVMCP & MNSSHP.



Disneygrl71 said:


> We  will be there at the same time. I'm looking at Tues for our attending date. Really hoping the don't sell out. When are they suppose to go on sell????



On Sale dates & prices have not been released. Probably May. So as early as next week.


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

1 party night or 2? When we went to MNSSHP on a sold out night it was difficult to see all the things I wanted but is 2 nights overkill?


----------



## LucyBC80

ShinyRedGloss said:


> 1 party night or 2? When we went to MNSSHP on a sold out night it was difficult to see all the things I wanted but is 2 nights overkill?



We're planning on three parties! We've gone to a sold out party and the experience was good but the party that didn't sold out we had so much more fun, minimal waits to meet regular characters, a 30 minute wait for the Dwarves, it was an amazing night!


----------



## mom2rtk

ShinyRedGloss said:


> 1 party night or 2? When we went to MNSSHP on a sold out night it was difficult to see all the things I wanted but is 2 nights overkill?


2 nights always worked great for us. It took the stress out of trying to fit everything in and made it easier to relax and soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## monique5

ShinyRedGloss said:


> 1 party night or 2? When we went to MNSSHP on a sold out night it was difficult to see all the things I wanted but is 2 nights overkill?



*2 Nights*
I have only done MVMCP one night during trip, but we did MNSSHP 2 nights during our trip last year, October 30th & 31st, both Sold Out. It was worth the money, high prices and all, between the 2 nights we met just about all of the characters. Watched parade twice, fireworks twice, but got to ride a lot of rides with little or no wait except for 7DMT, only used FP+ each day for that b/t 3:30-6:30.


----------



## takehertothemoon

We booked to go during Pop Warner week unfortunately so our party date options are Dec 5, 7, and 8th. We were thinking the 5th because it's a Tuesday, just wondering if that would be a good night for that week? Thanks!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

takehertothemoon said:


> We booked to go during Pop Warner week unfortunately so our party date options are Dec 5, 7, and 8th. We were thinking the 5th because it's a Tuesday, just wondering if that would be a good night for that week? Thanks!


I think the 5th would be the best of those options for sure.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Oh no...I just looked at the first post again...we're traveling with my daughter's dance company 11/9-12, so we wanted to go early and do the 11/8 party, but I now see that there's no longer a party that day - bummer! I have a feeling we'll have obligations with the group on the 9th and 10th.  There's one on the 12th but we didn't want to miss school on the 13th, but that's our only option...We've never done this and I was looking forward to it, hmmmm...


----------



## bjcaed

Any guesses on what the party crowd will be like on the Thursday the week before Thanksgiving week, Nov.16th??


----------



## imatex

mamaofsix said:


> 3:30a.m. seems like a really odd time to release the dates!


They don't release things until after 3:00 am because before that the west coast is still on the previous day.


----------



## imatex

JoyAhead said:


> Disney newbie here! Does the Disney Cast Member holiday party mean the parks will close early that day? We aren't doing MVMCP so trying to plan a day to stay late and see MK fireworks.


Only MK will close early that day. Either 4:00 or 4:30.


----------



## robndani

djc9699 said:


> I am thinking of going to two parties in December. We will be there 14-28th with 10 day hoppers. If I do two non-park days and just use the party tickets how do I select fastpasses for a couple of rides between 4-6? Will the system allow me to make 12 days worth with these tickets? Once the party starts we want to 'party' not ride.



That won't work. It can only be for 10 days if that's how many park ticket days you have.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

djc9699 said:


> I am thinking of going to two parties in December. We will be there 14-28th with 10 day hoppers. If I do two non-park days and just use the party tickets how do I select fastpasses for a couple of rides between 4-6? Will the system allow me to make 12 days worth with these tickets? Once the party starts we want to 'party' not ride.





robndani said:


> That won't work. It can only be for 10 days if that's how many park ticket days you have.



Party tickets can be used for FP's.  Once they are linked to MDE then along with the 10 day hoppers it would provide up to 12 days of FP selections during the stay.


----------



## robndani

Oops!  Didn't know that. I don't think we were able to do that for the Halloween party a while ago.  Now I'm excited!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

TheFloatingBear said:


> Oh no...I just looked at the first post again...we're traveling with my daughter's dance company 11/9-12, so we wanted to go early and do the 11/8 party, but I now see that there's no longer a party that day - bummer! I have a feeling we'll have obligations with the group on the 9th and 10th.  There's one on the 12th but we didn't want to miss school on the 13th, but that's our only option...We've never done this and I was looking forward to it, hmmmm...



I would see what she would need to do on the 9th. If it is just signing in or something. You may still be able to make the party on the 9th.
Good luck, and good luck to your daughter.


----------



## BaseballMoM2007

To get tickets for December 21st (a party from what I read will likely selling out. So f the next to last one) do i need to be online ready to buy them when they go on sell? Do you usually have a heads up about when they will go on sell?


----------



## Atilley

BaseballMoM2007 said:


> To get tickets for December 21st (a party from what I read will likely selling out. So f the next to last one) do i need to be online ready to buy them when they go on sell? Do you usually have a heads up about when they will go on sell?



We are looking at December 19 or 21 and was wondering how quick they sell out also. I figure someone on this thread will know pretty quick when they go on sale so I am watching this thread. Our plan is to buy our tickets the day they go on sale.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

BaseballMoM2007 said:


> To get tickets for December 21st (a party from what I read will likely selling out. So f the next to last one) do i need to be online ready to buy them when they go on sell? Do you usually have a heads up about when they will go on sell?





Atilley said:


> We are looking at December 19 or 21 and was wondering how quick they sell out also. I figure someone on this thread will know pretty quick when they go on sale so I am watching this thread. Our plan is to buy our tickets the day they go on sale.



They usually go on sale in early May and they don't really give a heads up....they just appear.  But no worries, they won't sell out right away.  Last year only a handful of parties sold out at all.  And definitely not until much closer to the party date, or even the day of.


----------



## Atilley

ENJDisneyFan said:


> They usually go on sale in early May and they don't really give a heads up....they just appear.  But no worries, they won't sell out right away.  Last year only a handful of parties sold out at all.  And definitely not until much closer to the party date, or even the day of.


Thank you. That information takes a bit of stress away. I will still probably get them pretty early before my husband has too much of a chance to second guess the cost for 7 of us to go. Lol


----------



## LucyBC80

robndani said:


> Oops!  Didn't know that. I don't think we were able to do that for the Halloween party a while ago.  Now I'm excited!


You can use party tickets to make FP selections for the day of the party and it can even be done before 4pm. We usually make selections starting at 3:20pm so we can use a fourth FP if we can swing it.

We've also made 13 days worth of fastpasses before, with a 10 day ticket plus 3 party tickets.


----------



## monique5

BaseballMoM2007 said:


> To get tickets for December 21st (a party from what I read will likely selling out. So f the next to last one) do i need to be online ready to buy them when they go on sell? Do you usually have a heads up about when they will go on sell?





Atilley said:


> We are looking at December 19 or 21 and was wondering how quick they sell out also. I figure someone on this thread will know pretty quick when they go on sale so I am watching this thread. Our plan is to buy our tickets the day they go on sale.



Typically Disney announces the on sale date in advance. However, last year the on sale date and prices were released within hours of each other. Post #3 gives the dates that the Sold Out parties sold out on for 2016. You shouldn't need to purchase that day, but if its the date you want, go ahead and buy tickets. I purchased mine last year for MNSSHP on the 1st day (night - 11pm CST), because I knew those were the dates I wanted, the only dates available during my trip, and I knew Halloween would sell out, just didn't know when.


----------



## bigsis1970

I'll be going Tuesday 11/28/17 ( I haven't been since that same week in 2002!!) We did MNSSHP in 2014.. I think we will get in line for the characters then worry about the rest.. They will have a special parade and fireworks right? I want to be sure to see those as well.. (if you think Tues isn't the day for us we also could choose 11/26 or Dec 1 - but we leave on Dec 2) I'm so excited to see the castle all lit up in person - some people have posted fantastic pictures from last year! Michelle


----------



## missnikki411

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Lol that is hilaaaaarious!
> 
> Only because I have had disney stress dreams myself!!! Me thinks this would be a great thread


I have Disney nightmares ALL THE TIME. They used to just happen when we had a trip planned, but now I have them even when we don't have a trip planned. The dreams are usually us leaving Disney and we haven't gone on any rides or done anything. I would support a thread for this so I can know others can share my crazy


----------



## TheFloatingBear

JadeDarkstar said:


> I would see what she would need to do on the 9th. If it is just signing in or something. You may still be able to make the party on the 9th.
> Good luck, and good luck to your daughter.



Thanks! We don't have a lot of details yet, so we're not even sure what they're doing yet!  That's true though about the first night, people are on their own for flights, so we're probably not doing anything specific that first night - if we do something together it will probably be the Saturday night.  Hopefully I'll have a little time before parties start selling out to figure out a plan!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

missnikki411 said:


> I have Disney nightmares ALL THE TIME. They used to just happen when we had a trip planned, but now I have them even when we don't have a trip planned. The dreams are usually us leaving Disney and we haven't gone on any rides or done anything. I would support a thread for this so I can know others can share my crazy



I just came back from a trip with my sisters - my first "adult-only" trip and I was the designated planner - and I definitely had that dream the week before!


----------



## mdraz

DisneyDork1969 said:


> WOW...that's a huge difference in crowd levels from the Sunday after Thanksgiving to the Tuesday after...Hmmmm...I got some thinking to do...
> 
> John




I went back through all the pages and couldn't find the link. I'm looking at the same 2 days. Which is better?


----------



## MeowWow

I'll be going to the 11/28 party! My first MVMCP. I've been to Disney World many times at Christmas but always got there after the last party date (not that I'm complaining), so I am really excited! I hope it's an early enough date that there will still be an AP or Disney Visa discount.


----------



## amytaylor2

I think we've decided to change to the 28th too. I'm still switching some park days around but I think it will work better.


----------



## xStitch

My friend and I are doing the 28th as well. Figured a Tuesday would be better than a Friday or Sunday. We've done two parties in the past but it was always the first or second night so they were usually quite busy. Hopefully the 28th won't be too bad.


----------



## bhyer

This will be my first Christmas Party.  Can't wait.

My daughter wants to have dinner at Cinderella's table or BOG the night of the party.  I know you are allowed into the park at 4 even though the party ticket officially says 7.  Do they let you in earlier than 4 if you have a dining reservation?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

unless this is the only night you are doing MK, It has been highly suggested not to spend party time eating a big meal. However, I do think they will not let you in before 4, because Dinner would start at 4 or 5.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

bhyer said:


> This will be my first Christmas Party.  Can't wait.
> 
> My daughter wants to have dinner at Cinderella's table or BOG the night of the party.  I know you are allowed into the park at 4 even though the party ticket officially says 7.  Do they let you in earlier than 4 if you have a dining reservation?


No, they might start allowing party guests to enter a few minutes before 4, but I wouldn't count on it.  They won't let you in earlier just because of an ADR.  I would make the reservation around 4:15 just to be safe.


----------



## ashmac8

I am going as part of a larger group.  This will be our first time attending one of the parties.  Our mom surprised us this week and said she would like to pay for all of our (and our kids) tickets to the party.  Very generous and we are super appreciative.  Is it possible for me to assist her (once tickets are released) and buy everyone's tickets in one transaction?  We all bought our own regular tickets separately and added them to our MDE.  I wasn't sure how it works with the special even tickets.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amytaylor2

We live right on the NC coast too. I wish we had the time to be able to have annual passes and get some use out of them but I just don't think we'd get our money's worth. Maybe one day.....


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

ashmac8 said:


> I am going as part of a larger group.  This will be our first time attending one of the parties.  Our mom surprised us this week and said she would like to pay for all of our (and our kids) tickets to the party.  Very generous and we are super appreciative.  Is it possible for me to assist her (once tickets are released) and buy everyone's tickets in one transaction?  We all bought our own regular tickets separately and added them to our MDE.  I wasn't sure how it works with the special even tickets.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are all your MDE accounts linked?  If so, you should be able to do this no problem.


----------



## ashmac8

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Are all your MDE accounts linked?  If so, you should be able to do this no problem.



Hmmm, well i am linked with all of my sisters and my mom but none of our spouses have accounts nor do the kids.  Perhaps this will be better if we all purchase our own.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

ashmac8 said:


> Hmmm, well i am linked with all of my sisters and my mom but none of our spouses have accounts nor do the kids.  Perhaps this will be better if we all purchase our own.


But your spouses and kids should be under yours and your sisters accounts, right?  When you purchase the tickets you just need to be able to say who is using them.  If all the names show up to select, you're good.


----------



## ashmac8

ENJDisneyFan said:


> But your spouses and kids should be under yours and your sisters accounts, right?  When you purchase the tickets you just need to be able to say who is using them.  If all the names show up to select, you're good.


. 

Thanks you're right. I'll dig in and check.


----------



## bhyer

JadeDarkstar said:


> unless this is the only night you are doing MK, It has been highly suggested not to spend party time eating a big meal. However, I do think they will not let you in before 4, because Dinner would start at 4 or 5.



We are attending two Christmas parties.  On the 9th and then the 10th.  The 10th is our last day at Disney World and because of the rules around having to use a 10 day pass within 14 of first use (and not knowing that when we made our plans) we can't go into the parks on the last day except for the Christmas Party.  My daughter wanted to do Cinderella's Castle for dinner on our last day.  I'm thinking it's going to be super crowded that night and we should have done the character meet and greets we wanted the night before.  This 2nd night we were thinking to have dinner and then focus just on the parade and fireworks and stage show.  We don't do the trick or treating (my daughter is 30!) and would maybe want to do 1 or 2 rides.  Do you think doing the dinner is a bad idea?


----------



## harv0033

Sorry if I am just being dense on this one....but confused about fastpass during party....this year will be our first xmas trip and first MVMCP...

If I have park admission that day, I'll be able to assign FPs as usual?  But only up until the Party starts?
MVMCP tickets also have FP ability?  what does that mean?  if they do, do they "combine" with my FPs for normal park admission?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

bhyer said:


> We are attending two Christmas parties.  On the 9th and then the 10th.  The 10th is our last day at Disney World and because of the rules around having to use a 10 day pass within 14 of first use (and not knowing that when we made our plans) we can't go into the parks on the last day except for the Christmas Party.  My daughter wanted to do Cinderella's Castle for dinner on our last day.  I'm thinking it's going to be super crowded that night and we should have done the character meet and greets we wanted the night before.  This 2nd night we were thinking to have dinner and then focus just on the parade and fireworks and stage show.  We don't do the trick or treating (my daughter is 30!) and would maybe want to do 1 or 2 rides.  Do you think doing the dinner is a bad idea?



In this case, no, the dinner is not a bad idea. I would still schedule the dinner for before the party starts.

By trick or treating do you mean getting cookies? The Christmas parties only offer the cookies and drink.



harv0033 said:


> Sorry if I am just being dense on this one....but confused about fastpass during party....this year will be our first xmas trip and first MVMCP...
> 
> If I have park admission that day, I'll be able to assign FPs as usual?  But only up until the Party starts?
> MVMCP tickets also have FP ability?  what does that mean?  if they do, do they "combine" with my FPs for normal park admission?



MVMCP people can reserve fast passes for 4-7 (or 6:30). Regular day guests can make fastpasses until that 7 or 6:30 window.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> MVMCP people can reserve fast passes for 4-7 (or 6:30). Regular day guests can make fastpasses until that 7 or 6:30 window.



This is correct, but just to clarify further you cannot do both sets of FPs on the same day.


----------



## monique5

bhyer said:


> We are attending two Christmas parties.  On the 9th and then the 10th.  The 10th is our last day at Disney World and because of the rules around having to use a 10 day pass within 14 of first use (and not knowing that when we made our plans) we can't go into the parks on the last day except for the Christmas Party.  My daughter wanted to do Cinderella's Castle for dinner on our last day.  I'm thinking it's going to be super crowded that night and we should have done the character meet and greets we wanted the night before.  This 2nd night we were thinking to have dinner and then focus just on the parade and fireworks and stage show.  We don't do the trick or treating (my daughter is 30!) and would maybe want to do 1 or 2 rides.  Do you think doing the dinner is a bad idea?



You have a good plan for what you want to accomplish. We've had an ADR for 4pm on a party night and it works fine. You would only need to be in line at 4pm for Sandy Claws & 7D based on last year's reports. You should be done not later than 5:30pm, so you would still have time for a few M&Gs, if not the major ones, and a few rides, just not 7DMT. You can book 3 FP+ on your MVMCP ticket b/t 3:30-6:30pm, but with an 4pm ADR you would only be able to use 1. Also, there are treats (cookies, cider, water, etc.) included with MVMCP ticket, but No trick-or-treating (MNSSHP).


----------



## bhyer

monique5 said:


> You have a good plan for what you want to accomplish. We've had an ADR for 4pm on a party night and it works fine. You would only need to be in line at 4pm for Sandy Claws & 7D based on last year's reports. You should be done not later than 5:30pm, so you would still have time for a few M&Gs, if not the major ones, and a few rides, just not 7DMT. You can book 3 FP+ on your MVMCP ticket b/t 3:30-6:30pm, but with an 4pm ADR you would only be able to use 1. Also, there are treats (cookies, cider, water, etc.) included with MVMCP ticket, but No trick-or-treating (MNSSHP).



Oops.  My baaaad.  I'm also making plans for the Halloween Party and was posting on a different thread with questions related to that.


----------



## missangelalexis

bhyer said:


> We are attending two Christmas parties.  On the 9th and then the 10th.  The 10th is our last day at Disney World and because of the rules around having to use a 10 day pass within 14 of first use (and not knowing that when we made our plans) we can't go into the parks on the last day except for the Christmas Party.  My daughter wanted to do Cinderella's Castle for dinner on our last day.  I'm thinking it's going to be super crowded that night and we should have done the character meet and greets we wanted the night before.  This 2nd night we were thinking to have dinner and then focus just on the parade and fireworks and stage show.  We don't do the trick or treating (my daughter is 30!) and would maybe want to do 1 or 2 rides.  Do you think doing the dinner is a bad idea?



If you aren't focused on character meets that night, then I don't think it's bad to make a dining reservation. However, I would say the earlier the better so it doesn't eat in to party time. Make it for 4:15-4:30, this will ensure you are done before 7.


----------



## RB5

Has anyone attended the first night of MVMCP that could tell me if it's crazy packed? I have 2 choices of dates while we are there. Nov 9th which is on a Thursday (it's also the very first party) or Nov 10 which is a Friday and leading into the Veteran's Day weekend. Which one would be the better, less crowded option?


----------



## harv0033

ENJDisneyFan said:


> This is correct, but just to clarify further you cannot do both sets of FPs on the same day.



OK, gotcha...was hoping they would "stack" but, alas, no.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

RB5 said:


> Has anyone attended the first night of MVMCP that could tell me if it's crazy packed? I have 2 choices of dates while we are there. Nov 9th which is on a Thursday (it's also the very first party) or Nov 10 which is a Friday and leading into the Veteran's Day weekend. Which one would be the better, less crowded option?


Same decision here....I'm going with the Thursday party because I think Friday will be worse being a weekend and a holiday.


----------



## RB5

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Same decision here....I'm going with the Thursday party because I think Friday will be worse being a weekend and a holiday.


I think I'm leaning towards Thursday too. Probably both days will be near capacity or sold out.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

RB5 said:


> I think I'm leaning towards Thursday too. Probably both days will be near capacity or sold out.


I'm hoping not.  The first few parties didn't sell out last year.   I was actually there Thursday the same week last year.  Crowds weren't bad at all, but it also wasn't the first party.


----------



## RB5

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I'm hoping not.  The first few parties didn't sell out last year.   I was actually there Thursday the same week last year.  Crowds weren't bad at all, but it also wasn't the first party.


Do you know how the fastpasses work for MVMCP? I know that we can only book them 3:30-6:30 on that day but I'm confused on how to do it. We have 5 day park hoppers. We arent planning on going to any park on the MVMCP day. I'll make all my fastpasses for my 5 other days at parks so I'm assuming I can only make pastpasses for MVMCP once I have that party ticket linked to my account?? But by that point when they go on sale, won't all the fastpasses be gone by people who are booking them with their regular park ticket?


----------



## CMNJ

RB5 said:


> Do you know how the fastpasses work for MVMCP? I know that we can only book them 3:30-6:30 on that day but I'm confused on how to do it. We have 5 day park hoppers. We arent planning on going to any park on the MVMCP day. I'll make all my fastpasses for my 5 other days at parks so I'm assuming I can only make pastpasses for MVMCP once I have that party ticket linked to my account?? But by that point when they go on sale, won't all the fastpasses be gone by people who are booking them with their regular park ticket?


Yes you can't make party fast passes until you have the party tickets linked to MDE. However Tickets will go on sale long before the 60 day fast pass window opens. When you choose to purchase them is up to you but you should have plenty of FP availability at 60 days (assuming you are staying onsite)-30 days might be a lot more limited (if you are staying off site) since you can only book from 3:30-6:30 and all the onsite guests would have been able to book for 30 days already.


----------



## elle325

Joining the thread! So excited for mvmcp! Haven't been since 2014 and can't wait to go again!


----------



## monique5

harv0033 said:


> Sorry if I am just being dense on this one....but confused about fastpass during party....this year will be our first xmas trip and first MVMCP...
> 
> If I have park admission that day, I'll be able to assign FPs as usual?  But only up until the Party starts?
> MVMCP tickets also have FP ability?  what does that mean?  if they do, do they "combine" with my FPs for normal park admission?



You cannot double dip. However, if you have 2 MDE accounts it's possible to get 6 FP+. There's a dedicated thread for this. If interested, See Post #1 under tickets & FP+.


----------



## CMNJ

Were there any party exclusive magic shots last year like they have for MNSSHP? If so what were they?


----------



## Amunet

Would Tuesday, Dec. 12th or Thursday, Dec. 14th be better for the party?


----------



## wendydarling78

So excited for this! And I have a few questions!

Will Be Our Guest be open for dinner during the parties? I know it's kind of a "waste" of party time, but my daughter is named Isabelle (Belle for short), and she is OBSESSED with all things Belle. I am going to try SUPER HARD to score a BOG reservation on a different day, but if all else fails, can we try for during the party?

Did anyone do the MVMCP dessert party with reserved viewing for the parade and fireworks? If so, was it worth it? Yay? Nay?

Along the theme of my daughter being obsessed with all things Belle, is there anywhere in the parks (during the party or not) to meet her in her holiday costume?


----------



## monique5

wendydarling78 said:


> So excited for this! And I have a few questions!
> 
> Will Be Our Guest be open for dinner during the parties? I know it's kind of a "waste" of party time, but my daughter is named Isabelle (Belle for short), and she is OBSESSED with all things Belle. I am going to try SUPER HARD to score a BOG reservation on a different day, but if all else fails, can we try for during the party?
> 
> Did anyone do the MVMCP dessert party with reserved viewing for the parade and fireworks? If so, was it worth it? Yay? Nay?
> 
> Along the theme of my daughter being obsessed with all things Belle, is there anywhere in the parks (during the party or not) to meet her in her holiday costume?




Yes, once times are released (Party vs. Non-Party times), details will be in Post #1 - Dining.


We did the Dessert Party last year for MNSSHP. I thought the parade viewing alone was worth it, not holding a spot for 1-1.5hr. Note, we did 2 parties & only did Dessert Party on 1 of those nights, Halloween. We will do the Dessert Party this year for MVMCP. Most say not worth it, due to cost of party tickets & what you want to accomplish. So really depends on your wants & needs, and possibly budget. 


In 2014, Belle was in her Christmas dress @ Akershus during our visit (Week of Christmas). Last year she only met in France on Christmas Day in Christmas dress. So its subject change like all things @ Disney.


----------



## monique5

CMNJ said:


> Were there any party exclusive magic shots last year like they have for MNSSHP? If so what were they?



As of date, there have not been any party exclusive magic shots for MVMCP, like for MNSSHP. However, the are Magic Shots for the Holidays.
Mistletoe - MVMCP & Main St. during Christmas
Prep & Landing - Holiday season, MK (Town Square)
Snowglobe - Holiday season, MK (Main St. )
Frozen Trolls - Holiday season, AK (entrance)


----------



## takehertothemoon

Is the dessert party for the first parade? We're planning on attending the second one so I don't know if it will be worth it for us! Do you still have to stake out a spot early for the second parade?


----------



## CMNJ

monique5 said:


> As of date, there have not been any party exclusive magic shots for MVMCP, like for MNSSHP. However, the are Magic Shots for the Holidays.
> Mistletoe - MVMCP & Main St. during Christmas
> Prep & Landing - Holiday season, MK (Town Square)
> Snowglobe - Holiday season, MK (Main St. )
> Frozen Trolls - Holiday season, AK (entrance)


Thanks was curious as we love the MNSSHP magic shots and were hoping for something unique for MVMCP (planning to attend our first one this year)


----------



## monique5

takehertothemoon said:


> Is the dessert party for the first parade? We're planning on attending the second one so I don't know if it will be worth it for us! Do you still have to stake out a spot early for the second parade?



Dessert Party is for the 1st parade. Last year, reports stated 2nd parade more crowded than in previous years. If not attending one of the 1st parties, there should be reports for this year with details.


----------



## monique5

CMNJ said:


> Thanks was curious as we love the MNSSHP magic shots and were hoping for something unique for MVMCP (planning to attend our first one this year)



We love the MNSSHP Magic Shots too! They are awesome and new ones were released/added last year. It would be nice to have MVMCP exclusive Magic Shots.


----------



## Aurora2017

I thought I read somewhere that there was a magic shot with reindeer last year at the party. Did I imagine it?


----------



## Emily M

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I can't wait to go this year for the first time



me too! my son went last year w/my sisters, mom & nieces.  And this year we get to go, and take our daughter!


----------



## monique5

Aurora2017 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that there was a magic shot with reindeer last year at the party. Did I imagine it?



There was a "reindeer" to the left before entering New Fantasyland in 2014 with a PhotoPass Photographer. There was Reindeer at the dance party last year.


----------



## kate3177

Excited about the Christmas party! We haven't attended in eight years. I know our party which will be dec. 19 or 21 will be busy so a little nervous about fitting in all our families musts! Definitely want to see the seven dwarfs but also need to eat a sit down meal. I have my one daughter who loves to see rare characters while my other daughter and husband are bigger on rides and food. And I'm the one who wants to see the Christmas parade and fireworks. We're staying at the beach club, and I don't know what would be a good option for every one for food before we get to the party at 4 if I could convince the family to eat beforehand to not waste party time.​


----------



## monique5

kate3177 said:


> Excited about the Christmas party! We haven't attended in eight years. I know our party which will be dec. 19 or 21 will be busy so a little nervous about fitting in all our families must is! Definitely want to see the seven dwarfs but also need to eat a sit down meal. I have my one daughter who loves to see rare characters while my other daughter and husband are bigger on rides and food. And I'm the one who wants to see the Christmas parade and fireworks. We're staying at the beach club, and I don't know what would be a good option for every one for food before we get to the party at 4 if I could convince the family to eat beforehand to not waste party time.​



We will possibly be at one of those parties. We will attend 2 parties this year, need to decide b/t 19, 21 & 22. Probably 19th & 22nd, 2 parties back to back was hard last year. We typically eat at 2:30pm for 1 party and 4pm for the other, always a TS meal. 4pm is hard if only attending 1 party. For 7D you need to be in line at 4pm or take chance of going around 11pm. 4pm you miss out on some things & M&Gs that might start before the party. Dining depends on family likes and if all eating together. We have done BoG, CRT & CP in the past, several times, but have park ticket in addition to party ticket so eating before 4pm not a problems. If that is not the case for you, there are great option @ your resort & by your resort.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

kate3177 said:


> Excited about the Christmas party! We haven't attended in eight years. I know our party which will be dec. 19 or 21 will be busy so a little nervous about fitting in all our families must is! Definitely want to see the seven dwarfs but also need to eat a sit down meal. I have my one daughter who loves to see rare characters while my other daughter and husband are bigger on rides and food. And I'm the one who wants to see the Christmas parade and fireworks. We're staying at the beach club, and I don't know what would be a good option for every one for food before we get to the party at 4 if I could convince the family to eat beforehand to not waste party time.​


Maybe do a late lunch at a TS near your resort, then grab something quick during the party?  That's what we did last year and it worked out well.  We didn't want to waste much party time eating.


----------



## jerseyjersey

So excited to attend our first-ever Christmas Party this year!  Experienced party goers, do you think it would be overkill to attend parties 2 nights in a row?  We'll be there for the first 2 parties (11/9 and 11/10, we're leaving on 11/11), and I'm tempted to try for both to make sure that we hit all our must-haves.  However, I'm not sure if that's too grueling a schedule for 7-8 y/o, especially since the 10th is our last night.  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## monique5

jerseyjersey said:


> So excited to attend our first-ever Christmas Party this year!  Experienced party goers, do you think it would be overkill to attend parties 2 nights in a row?  We'll be there for the first 2 parties (11/9 and 11/10, we're leaving on 11/11), and I'm tempted to try for both to make sure that we hit all our must-haves.  However, I'm not sure if that's too grueling a schedule for 7-8 y/o, especially since the 10th is our last night.  Thanks for any insight!



NEVER! 2 parties! 

We attended MNSSHP last year, Saturday - Tuesday. We did 2 parties, Sunday & Monday (Halloween). DD8 enjoyed both. We started at 7am on Sunday @ EP. Went back to resort around 11am to rest/nap. MK @ 3pm, dinner @ B0G @ 4pm followed by party. Stayed until ~12:15am. Late breakfast Monday @ 10am @ resort. Rest/nap in room. Went back @ 2pm for dinner @ CRT then lined up for Jack & Sally while family rode rides. Then PARTY!!! We will attend 2 parties for MVMCP this year.


----------



## jerseyjersey

monique5 said:


> NEVER! 2 parties!
> 
> We attended MNSSHP last year, Saturday - Tuesday. We did 2 parties, Sunday & Monday (Halloween). DD8 enjoyed both. We started at 7am on Sunday @ EP. Went back to resort around 11am to rest/nap. MK @ 3pm, dinner @ B0G @ 4pm followed by party. Stayed until ~12:15am. Late breakfast Monday @ 10am @ resort. Rest/nap in room. Went back @ 2pm for dinner @ CRT then lined up for Jack & Sally while family rode rides. Then PARTY!!! We will attend 2 parties for MVMCP this year.



Thank you! I'm sure adrenaline and Disney magic will fuel this last leg of our trip! 

I'm almost wondering if I should try to change the last 2 nights of our trip to a resort that's nearer to MK--we're staying at the BC, since we're planning to spend a good deal of time at F&W and EPCOT in general.  So many big decisions!


----------



## monique5

jerseyjersey said:


> Thank you! I'm sure adrenaline and Disney magic will fuel this last leg of our trip!
> 
> I'm almost wondering if I should try to change the last 2 nights of our trip to a resort that's nearer to MK--we're staying at the BC, since we're planning to spend a good deal of time at F&W and EPCOT in general.  So many big decisions!



Yes, you do get extra energy/rush!

We love AKL, but for parties we have always stayed at VGF or BLT. We loved being close after party ends.


----------



## Stasieki

Does it snow on Main St during the entire party?


----------



## gemologygal

If we buy tickets to MVMCP, go to the MK early in the morning and spend the day there, but leave for dinner at either the Contemporary or WL, would we be able to come back in for the party?  Our plan at this time allows us to attend the first night of the party on Nov. 9.  Has there ever been a situation where the party was over-capacity and party-ticket holders were turned away?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

gemologygal said:


> If we buy tickets to MVMCP, go to the MK early in the morning and spend the day there, but leave for dinner at either the Contemporary or WL, would we be able to come back in for the party?  Our plan at this time allows us to attend the first night of the party on Nov. 9.  Has there ever been a situation where the party was over-capacity and party-ticket holders were turned away?


No.  If you purchase a ticket you would not be turned away.  They sell a limited number of party tickets for each night,  they do not oversell.  Also, if you just have the party ticket you can enter the park at 4pm.  If you wanted to enter earlier you would need a regular park ticket.


----------



## LucyBC80

Stasieki said:


> Does it snow on Main St during the entire party?


It does and it's very pretty, specially with the parade going!


----------



## ToddlerMom311

Anyone know which parties sold out last year?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

ToddlerMom311 said:


> Anyone know which parties sold out last year?


There is a post on p.1 with the dates.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

CMNJ said:


> Yes you can't make party fast passes until you have the party tickets linked to MDE. However Tickets will go on sale long before the 60 day fast pass window opens. When you choose to purchase them is up to you but you should have plenty of FP availability at 60 days (assuming you are staying onsite)-30 days might be a lot more limited (if you are staying off site) since you can only book from 3:30-6:30 and all the onsite guests would have been able to book for 30 days already.


This is exciting. I had no idea you would get fast passes during a party (party newbie here). So I just want to clarify, I'm one of a party of 9, we are checking out of universal and into disney nov 14. Planning party that night only. Not using a ticket. So 60 days before the 14th I'll be able to make all fast pass reservations including any I can get for the three hours on the 14th? I know I may sound redundant and dense but I want to make sure I'm clear before I excitedly tell my friend traveling too.


----------



## Elitravelor

We want to go on December 22....it looks like the tickets are still not available?? When will they be?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Elitravelor said:


> We want to go on December 22....it looks like the tickets are still not available?? When will they be?


Exact date hasn't been announced, but should be any day now!


----------



## meryll83

Assuming a DVC or AP discount is offered, can these be booked online, or does it have to be done by phone for discounts?


----------



## CMNJ

meryll83 said:


> Assuming a DVC or AP discount is offered, can these be booked online, or does it have to be done by phone for discounts?


They can be booked online. When you go to the website if you have an AP or are DVC there should be an option to look at prices for all guests when purchasing tickets, an option for AP prices, and DVC prices. Last year the discounted AP dates ended earlier than DVC ones for MNSSHP (not sure about MVMCP) So make sure you check both if you are eligible for both discounts.


----------



## monique5

meryll83 said:


> Assuming a DVC or AP discount is offered, can these be booked online, or does it have to be done by phone for discounts?



Book online as long as AP linked to your MDE account.


----------



## JennLTX

LucyBC80 said:


> It does and it's very pretty, specially with the parade going!


This is the part I cannot WAIT to see.  What's really going to be fun is I didn't mention the snow to DS, and he is absolutely going to flip out.


----------



## meryll83

CMNJ said:


> They can be booked online. When you go to the website if you have an AP or are DVC there should be an option to look at prices for all guests when purchasing tickets, an option for AP prices, and DVC prices. Last year the discounted AP dates ended earlier than DVC ones for MNSSHP (not sure about MVMCP) So make sure you check both if you are eligible for both discounts.





monique5 said:


> Book online as long as AP linked to your MDE account.


My AP is linked to MDE, but I haven't actually activated it yet (i.e. it's a new one that's not been through a turnstile to start the year yet) - does that cause a problem?


----------



## JennLTX

meryll83 said:


> My AP is linked to MDE, but I haven't actually activated it yet (i.e. it's a new one that's not been through a turnstile to start the year yet) - does that cause a problem?


I can answer that!  No!  I've gotten a TON of AP discounts, including the room for our upcoming stay, and I still haven't activated.


----------



## LucyBC80

JennLTX said:


> I can answer that!  No!  I've gotten a TON of AP discounts, including the room for our upcoming stay, and I still haven't activated.


I plan on upgrading my tickets to AP as soon as I get there, I wish I could buy the discounted tickets but I'm a afraid of my chosen parties selling out before we arrive.


----------



## Dan C

LucyBC80 said:


> I plan on upgrading my tickets to AP as soon as I get there, I wish I could buy the discounted tickets but I'm a afraid of my chosen parties selling out before we arrive.


I'm in the same boat. I will be upgrading when we get there, but not sure if I should wait to purchase party tickets after the upgrade or in advance.


----------



## dosekies

Would anyone recommend going to two parties if able? I will be in the World the week after Thanksgiving and plan on going to the party Tuesday of that week, but could go to the Sunday right after Thanksgiving as well. It will be just me and my fiance and this will be our first time attending the party. Would it be worth moving a park day around to attend two nights for the party, or will we be able to get the full experience with one night?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

dosekies said:


> Would anyone recommend going to two parties if able? I will be in the World the week after Thanksgiving and plan on going to the party Tuesday of that week, but could go to the Sunday right after Thanksgiving as well. It will be just me and my fiance and this will be our first time attending the party. Would it be worth moving a park day around to attend two nights for the party, or will we be able to get the full experience with one night?


It depends what you want to accomplish.  If you're interested in meeting special characters, 2 parties would definitely be helpful.  We did one party last year (4pm-midnight) and got in a ton of rides, parade, fireworks, and a few of the special holiday shows, but we didn't do any characters.  We definitely would have needed two parties to do everything.


----------



## Stasieki

LucyBC80 said:


> It does and it's very pretty, specially with the parade going!



Thank you.  I usually watch parades in Frontierland, but I take it I should plan on seeing this one on Main St.  Now that the kids are a bit older will try to hold out for 2nd one.  Do you still need to stake a spot an hour before parade for second one?  I don't mind being 2nd/3rd row.


----------



## RJstanis

tinkerbell1112 said:


> This is exciting. I had no idea you would get fast passes during a party (party newbie here). So I just want to clarify, I'm one of a party of 9, we are checking out of universal and into disney nov 14. Planning party that night only. Not using a ticket. So 60 days before the 14th I'll be able to make all fast pass reservations including any I can get for the three hours on the 14th? I know I may sound redundant and dense but I want to make sure I'm clear before I excitedly tell my friend traveling too.



As long as you have your party tickets by your 60 day mark you can make FP anytime before 7pm. Not sure if you understand that you CAN'T make them during the party though. I'd recommend making around 330-345 for beginning of the first one if possible if you plan on getting there right at 4pm. That way you can do your last one at 530 and then get in line afterwards for a character or grab something to eat before the party if you choose. Just make the first one your lowest priority in case you're late and miss it.
Also, you can book the FP for that day without party tickets if you want, but that would mean you're using one of your regular park tickets to make them and will be shorting yourself of FP for one of your park days, so I wouldn't recommend


----------



## meryll83

I'm a first timer to the event, so are there any need to knows?

e.g. at the Halloween party I know it used to be recommended to line up for the 7 dwarves early, are there any characters/locations at MVMCP that I should make a beeline for first?

And is there any AP/DVC exclusive merch?


----------



## LucyBC80

Stasieki said:


> Thank you.  I usually watch parades in Frontierland, but I take it I should plan on seeing this one on Main St.  Now that the kids are a bit older will try to hold out for 2nd one.  Do you still need to stake a spot an hour before parade for second one?  I don't mind being 2nd/3rd row.


We always try to arrive at least 40 minutes before the parade and back in 2014 we're on first row for the second parade but I've seen reports from last year that it's getting more crowded than the first one. I'd still go for the second one because we make a point of staying around the same area for the castle show, HolidayWishes and the parade, so we only have to go towards the entrance of the park one time. If 2nd or 3rd row is alright with you arriving with 10 minutes to spare is more than enough.


----------



## LucyBC80

meryll83 said:


> I'm a first timer to the event, so are there any need to knows?
> 
> e.g. at the Halloween party I know it used to be recommended to line up for the 7 dwarves early, are there any characters/locations at MVMCP that I should make a beeline for first?
> 
> And is there any AP/DVC exclusive merch?


Dwarfs also meet during MVMCP and you also have Jack and Sally as Sandy Claws and that is a very popular one.

The same principles of MNSSHP applies to the Christmas party, arrive half an hour early for the parade, line up early for the tour favorite Characters.

One thing to consider is that they have little dance parties at both Tomorrowland and Cosmic Rays and that can eat a huge chunk of your party time, chose a slow time to visit them (first or second parade) but do not spend too much time in there, you can totally get lost dancing with the character and you see you've lost a whole hour!


----------



## meryll83

LucyBC80 said:


> Dwarfs also meet during MVMCP and you also have Jack and Sally as Sandy Claws and that is a very popular one.
> 
> The same principles of MNSSHP applies to the Christmas party, arrive half an hour early for the parade, line up early for the tour favorite Characters.
> 
> One thing to consider is that they have little dance parties at both Tomorrowland and Cosmic Rays and that can eat a huge chunk of your party time, chose a slow time to visit them (first or second parade) but do not spend too much time in there, you can totally get lost dancing with the character and you see you've lost a whole hour!


Where does the Jack, Sally and Sandy Claws meet tend to be?


----------



## Sarahraegraham

LucyBC80 said:


> It does and it's very pretty, specially with the parade going!


I have a question about the snow: are they making legit snow?


----------



## LucyBC80

Sarahraegraham said:


> I have a question about the snow: are they making legit snow?


No, it's snowap, very dense soap bubbles. I wouldn't recommend trying to catch a snowflake with your mouth!


----------



## verleniahall

LucyBC80 said:


> No, it's snowap, very dense soap bubbles. I wouldn't recommend trying to catch a snowflake with your mouth!


----------



## missangelalexis

meryll83 said:


> Where does the Jack, Sally and Sandy Claws meet tend to be?



It is only Jack as Sandy Claws at MVMCP, no Sally. Last year he met in the gazebo in Liberty Square.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

LucyBC80 said:


> No, it's snowap, very dense soap bubbles. I wouldn't recommend trying to catch a snowflake with your mouth!


----------



## tinkerbell1112

RJstanis said:


> As long as you have your party tickets by your 60 day mark you can make FP anytime before 7pm. Not sure if you understand that you CAN'T make them during the party though. I'd recommend making around 330-345 for beginning of the first one if possible if you plan on getting there right at 4pm. That way you can do your last one at 530 and then get in line afterwards for a character or grab something to eat before the party if you choose. Just make the first one your lowest priority in case you're late and miss it.
> Also, you can book the FP for that day without party tickets if you want, but that would mean you're using one of your regular park tickets to make them and will be shorting yourself of FP for one of your park days, so I wouldn't recommend


awesome. I was understanding it right then.  I just wanted to confirm.  thank you!!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

I am so excited to be able to attend.  We normally travel over Christmas/New Year's, but the parties are always done before we arrive.

This year my DH and I are going to Vero Beach with some friends the first week of November (6-12) to celebrate our 30th anniversary, and I realized the MVMCP was during those dates, so I cancelled the last two dates at VB and booked 2 nights at SSR.  (I am waitlisted for BLT because I love the short walk, but am not holding out a lot of hope for that).

We have decided to attend the 11/10 Friday night event and I am thrilled.

I will now have to stalk this thread to find tickets and such.  Apparently maps and other specifics may not be available until after we are in VB.  Oh well, we will have fun no matter what!


----------



## Kimberlylyn

Hello all Disney friends, been to Halloween party in 2013, planning to do Christmas this Nov.
Everyday I hear or read something that makes the waiting so hard...lol
Pixie dust to all
Kim


----------



## Imbetterwithbacon

This will be our first time at Disney while party is going on... so we will attend its just what date?

Sunday November 26th or Tuesday November 28th??? anyone have suggestions?


----------



## lchuck

For those who have been to a MVMCP before, do the characters that normally meet during the day "change outfits" between the park closing and the party starting or do they meet in those outfits all day long?  I know my kids want to see a bunch of the characters and I know my wife wants the pictures with their Christmas outfits and I'm not sure we'll get through the whole list plus get to the parade and also Wishes during the party time.  Thanks!


----------



## Scrapdolly

This may be a daft question - do they have meet and greets at the party with Mickey and Minnie in Holiday costumes too


----------



## missangelalexis

Scrapdolly said:


> This may be a daft question - do they have meet and greets at the party with Mickey and Minnie in Holiday costumes too



Last year, Minnie and Daisy met together in cute Christmas dresses. I believe Mickey meets in Town Square Theater in a Christmas tux.


----------



## monique5

Scrapdolly said:


> This may be a daft question - do they have meet and greets at the party with Mickey and Minnie in Holiday costumes too



Minnie is in a peppermint design dress. It's awesome!


----------



## monique5

lchuck said:


> For those who have been to a MVMCP before, do the characters that normally meet during the day "change outfits" between the park closing and the party starting or do they meet in those outfits all day long?  I know my kids want to see a bunch of the characters and I know my wife wants the pictures with their Christmas outfits and I'm not sure we'll get through the whole list plus get to the parade and also Wishes during the party time.  Thanks!



There are some characters that do not meet during regular park hours, and yes several are in Christmas/Holiday attire.


----------



## missangelalexis

lchuck said:


> For those who have been to a MVMCP before, do the characters that normally meet during the day "change outfits" between the park closing and the party starting or do they meet in those outfits all day long?  I know my kids want to see a bunch of the characters and I know my wife wants the pictures with their Christmas outfits and I'm not sure we'll get through the whole list plus get to the parade and also Wishes during the party time.  Thanks!



It depends who...characters like Mickey, Minnie, Donald,  Daisy and Goofy change into party outfits. Others like Merida, Tinkerbell, and Ariel stay in their day outfits. I would check out Kenny The Pirate's site, he has a lot of good info!!


----------



## Wendybird55

I noticed in last year's park map for MVMCP they listed Jungle Cruise as JINGLE Cruise..does anyone know if they change up the script or anything for this ride during MVMCP or was that just a cute thing to put on the map?


----------



## Cali Cat

Wendybird55 said:


> I noticed in last year's park map for MVMCP they listed Jungle Cruise as JINGLE Cruise..does anyone know if they change up the script or anything for this ride during MVMCP or was that just a cute thing to put on the map?


Yes, different script with holiday jokes and some decorations.


----------



## Scrapdolly

Oooh even more to loo, forward to then ... Thank you


----------



## siskaren

Wendybird55 said:


> I noticed in last year's park map for MVMCP they listed Jungle Cruise as JINGLE Cruise..does anyone know if they change up the script or anything for this ride during MVMCP or was that just a cute thing to put on the map?



It's a full overlay (and it's during regular park hours as well) and there are script changes. They've done it for the past two years at both DL and WDW.


----------



## bhyer

I've been reading that for the Halloween party there is a dessert party and reserved seating for the parade that you can buy.  Is there the same sort of thing for the Christmas party?


----------



## bookbunny

This will be our first time going. I cant wait to see all the sites.


----------



## lolash

I'm so excited for this.  This will be my first time at MVMCP.  I'll be there the second week in December!


----------



## LvsTnk

bhyer said:


> I've been reading that for the Halloween party there is a dessert party and reserved seating for the parade that you can buy.  Is there the same sort of thing for the Christmas party?



Yes there is and it includes a spot around the tree to watch the first parade. The dessert is afterwards for the fireworks. For the parade while the area is reserved if you want to be on the curb you would need to get there early. The tables for the desserts are not reserved either and there is a mad dash from the parade viewing to that as well. It takes up a good portion of the party so you would just have to decide what's the most important, if your attending 2 parties this is a great option.


----------



## bookbunny

So will we.


----------



## monique5

bhyer said:


> I've been reading that for the Halloween party there is a dessert party and reserved seating for the parade that you can buy.  Is there the same sort of thing for the Christmas party?



Yes, there was one last year & it was the 1st time for MVMCP, as opposed to MNSSHP offering it for a few years. So I did not add to Post #1, was waiting for an announcement. Since there have been a few inquiries, I've added 2016 Holiday Wishes Dessert Premium Party to Post #1 - Is there a Dessert Premium Party?


----------



## bhyer

monique5 said:


> Yes, there was one last year & it was the 1st time for MVMCP, as opposed to MNSSHP offering it for a few years. So I did not add to Post #1, was waiting for an announcement. Since there have been a few inquiries, I've added 2016 Holiday Wishes Dessert Premium Party to Post #1 - Is there a Dessert Premium Party?



Thank you.  Have you ever attended one of these dessert parties?  Do you still have to be to the parade early to get a decent spot within the reserved parade area?  And then when you go to the fireworks viewing area - if you are one of the last ones getting there can you still see the fireworks nicely?  We are attending the Christmas Party on the 9th and the 10th (our last two nights of our holiday) and was thinking that if it's going to be crazy busy on the 10th it might be good to do the dessert party.  On the other hand, if it takes just as much time as staking out a spot for the parade and finding a spot for fireworks ourselves then not sure it's a good idea.  This will be our first time so super excited to get to attend!


----------



## mdraz

Is the fireworks display the same for the party night as other nights?


----------



## CMNJ

Deleted


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Cali Cat said:


> Yes, different script with holiday jokes and some decorations.


Do they only do the jingle cruise during the parties or is this something they do throughout the Christmas period?


----------



## robndani

LucyBC80 said:


> We always try to arrive at least 40 minutes before the parade and back in 2014 we're on first row for the second parade but I've seen reports from last year that it's getting more crowded than the first one. I'd still go for the second one because we make a point of staying around the same area for the castle show, HolidayWishes and the parade, so we only have to go towards the entrance of the park one time. If 2nd or 3rd row is alright with you arriving with 10 minutes to spare is more than enough.



We've never watched a parade from Main Street or the hub (except when we fastpassed FOF when it was new). We usually watch from Frontier land too. 

Would the dessert party give us the best view or in front of one of the stores on Main St?  I'm sure my husband would happily camp out in front of Starbucks!


----------



## missangelalexis

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Do they only do the jingle cruise during the parties or is this something they do throughout the Christmas period?



Not just during the parties, it's during regular park hours too!


----------



## monique5

bhyer said:


> Thank you.  Have you ever attended one of these dessert parties?  Do you still have to be to the parade early to get a decent spot within the reserved parade area?  And then when you go to the fireworks viewing area - if you are one of the last ones getting there can you still see the fireworks nicely?  We are attending the Christmas Party on the 9th and the 10th (our last two nights of our holiday) and was thinking that if it's going to be crazy busy on the 10th it might be good to do the dessert party.  On the other hand, if it takes just as much time as staking out a spot for the parade and finding a spot for fireworks ourselves then not sure it's a good idea.  This will be our first time so super excited to get to attend!



I think the worth/*value is in the parade *more so than the fireworks. When we attended MVMCP 2014, DD was 5 & wasn't sure how she would hold up until midnight. We were staying unless there was a true melt down, since no stroller (our choice). In 2014 (MVMCP) only fireworks viewing as offered & it was worth it for her age & not having to campout holding spots & there was no expanded HUB then. 2016 - attended MNSSHP on October 30th & 31st. We did the Dessert Party on Halloween. It was so worth it!!! We arrived at the *Flag Pole for parade viewing around 8:10 for the 8:30 parade, awesome view (best view ever!!).* Fireworks seating is 1st come, 1st serve, but everyone has different views on where to sit. We were the last to check-in, by choice, made a few stops along the way, and still had a table on the rails (sitting). We enjoyed the view, but had seen it from Frontierland (sat on ground in front) the night before, it was good there too. Also, the HUB is expanded now. I did the DVC Moonlight Event this past March & watched the fireworks from the walkway leading from Tommorowland to the curve in the HUB (standing)--- feet were killing me after being in the parks since 8am, and enjoyed the view. IMO, when PP post this spot is better over this spot, I think it's more personal preference. So to summarize, I don't prefer any of the 3 over the other, benefits to all.

And most importantly, we will reserve the Dessert Party for MVMCP this year if offered. We plan to attend 2 parties, will reserve for the 2nd party.


----------



## LucyBC80

robndani said:


> Would the dessert party give us the best view or in front of one of the stores on Main St?  I'm sure my husband would happily camp out in front of Starbucks!


Having not done the dessert party after it started offering a place to see the parade, I can't really comment on that specifically but I'll say the BEST spot to watch the parade is indeed in front of Main Street Bakery! There's a 'snow' cannon right on top of it and the effect is maxed out. Your family can camp out there with mine!


----------



## LvsTnk

LucyBC80 said:


> Having not done the dessert party after it started offering a place to see the parade, I can't really comment on that specifically but I'll say the BEST spot to watch the parade is indeed in front of Main Street Bakery! There's a 'snow' cannon right on top of it and the effect is maxed out. Your family can camp out there with mine!


I have done both and right in front of the castle as well, your spot on under the cannon pretty cool.


----------



## Tigger2

Last time we went to Disney we were able to fast pass a spot for the fireworks. Is this still an option? If so can you do it during the party?

I know it may sound like a waste of a fast pass but it worked for us


----------



## missangelalexis

Tigger2 said:


> Last time we went to Disney we were able to fast pass a spot for the fireworks. Is this still an option? If so can you do it during the party?
> 
> I know it may sound like a waste of a fast pass but it worked for us



No FPs available during party time.


----------



## Tigger2

missangelalexis said:


> No FPs available during party time.


That's too bad but thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## CMNJ

Just to point out there are no FP for MK fireworks at all anymore 
The previous FP area on the left is currently open to anyone but the one on the right is exclusively used for dessert party guests


----------



## momtotwo

Does anyone know at what age you have to buy a baby a ticket for MVMCP? My grand-daughter will be 14 months old when we go to the party.  Thanks.


----------



## Lothlórien

momtotwo said:


> Does anyone know at what age you have to buy a baby a ticket for MVMCP? My grand-daughter will be 14 months old when we go to the party.  Thanks.



Age 3


----------



## momtotwo

Lothlórien said:


> Age 3


Thank you!


----------



## brownierose

Any idea when tix might go on sale? I was thinking this week? Is it usually early may? 

My adr date is coming up too!!! Lots of Disney excitement in our house!!


----------



## JohnneeO

So MK Park Hours are posted on the WDW site for the first two party days (11/9 & 11/10), and the MK has a posted closing time of 6 PM! 

There are several possibilities...

1) It's a mistake, MK will close at 7 as in prior years. 
2) Party hours are extended in 2017! 6 hours instead of five, and possibly a higher price for the party in 2017. Party goers now allowed in MK at 3 PM. 
3) Everything is shifted 1 hour earlier. Party goers allowed in at 3 PM, non-party goers are escorted out at 6 PM when the party starts, and it will now end at 11 PM.
4) Non-party goers are escorted out at 6 PM. The party still starts at 7, but Party goers will have one hour of exclusive non-party park time.

What do the rest of you make of this?


----------



## DisneyDork1969

missangelalexis said:


> It depends who...characters like Mickey, Minnie, Donald,  Daisy and Goofy change into party outfits. Others like Merida, Tinkerbell, and Ariel stay in their day outfits. I would check out Kenny The Pirate's site, he has a lot of good info!!



That's what I'm hoping for...I wanna take pics with Minnie/Daisy, Mickey or Goofy in their Holiday outfits and then use the pic for my Christmas cards...Fingers Crossed!!!

John


----------



## aVASTGrl

This may sound like a silly question, but do people dress up for the Christmas party? Christmas shirts/outfits, etc? I've only ever done the Halloween party, and am wondering if I should plan a special outfit


----------



## LucyBC80

aVASTGrl said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but do people dress up for the Christmas party? Christmas shirts/outfits, etc? I've only ever done the Halloween party, and am wondering if I should plan a special outfit


I don't know about everyone but we certainly do. In the past we've done ugly Christmas sweaters, mistletoe sweaters and red and greens outfits. It's fun and you get cute reactions from characters.


----------



## LucyBC80

Just to let you guys know, tickets are now on sale for both MNSSHP and MVMCP with Brazilians TAs. A questioned a TA friend of mine and she said tickets will be available for the US probably next week.


----------



## Amunet

LucyBC80 said:


> Just to let you guys know, tickets are now on sale for both MNSSHP and MVMCP with Brazilians TAs. A questioned a TA friend of mine and she said tickets will be available for the US probably next week.


What are they pricing the tickets in Brazil?


----------



## LucyBC80

Amunet said:


> What are they pricing the tickets in Brazil?


I'll ask and report back soon!


----------



## LucyBC80

Okay guys, here are the prices for MVMCP being sold in Brazil:

November 9, 12, 14 and 16 - $111 (adult) and $106 (child)
November 10, 17, 26 and 28, December 01, 03, 05, 07 10, 12, 14 and 17 - $115 (adult) and $109 (child)
December 19, 21 and 22 - $141 (adult) and 134 (child).

Please keep in mind Brazilian TAs do sell them with a slightly up charge (one of the reasons I buy directly from Disney).


----------



## aVASTGrl

LucyBC80 said:


> I don't know about everyone but we certainly do. In the past we've done ugly Christmas sweaters, mistletoe sweaters and red and greens outfits. It's fun and you get cute reactions from characters.



Cute! Thanks, I have some ideas, and they involve tinsel LOL


----------



## JuneChickie

LucyBC80 said:


> Okay guys, here are the prices for MVMCP being sold in Brazil:
> 
> November 9, 12, 14 and 16 - $111 (adult) and $106 (child)
> November 10, 17, 26 and 28, December 01, 03, 05, 07 10, 12, 14 and 17 - $115 (adult) and $109 (child)
> December 19, 21 and 22 - $141 (adult) and 134 (child).
> 
> Please keep in mind Brazilian TAs do sell them with a slightly up charge (one of the reasons I buy directly from Disney).




Wow ,, thats alot more than I thought .   Increases this year for the last
few parties might cause us to rethink those.


----------



## Atilley

LucyBC80 said:


> Please keep in mind Brazilian TAs do sell them with a slightly up charge (one of the reasons I buy directly from Disney).



Thank you for pointing out they up charge. It makes me wonder what the upcharge is though. Hopefully tickets will go on sale next week and we will have the actual price. My husband agreed to our family if 7 going at around a hundred a ticket so hopefully they aren't too much higher than last years prices.


----------



## Lothlórien

brownierose said:


> Any idea when tix might go on sale? I was thinking this week? Is it usually early may?
> 
> My adr date is coming up too!!! Lots of Disney excitement in our house!!



I am being told Tuesday.   But... until Disney makes an announcement this is just a rumor/guess.


----------



## GPC0321

LucyBC80 said:


> Okay guys, here are the prices for MVMCP being sold in Brazil:
> 
> November 9, 12, 14 and 16 - $111 (adult) and $106 (child)
> November 10, 17, 26 and 28, December 01, 03, 05, 07 10, 12, 14 and 17 - $115 (adult) and $109 (child)
> December 19, 21 and 22 - $141 (adult) and 134 (child).
> 
> Please keep in mind Brazilian TAs do sell them with a slightly up charge (one of the reasons I buy directly from Disney).


Well that just made the decision for me between the 17th and the 19th! Wow.


----------



## Tinks71

Wow that's some increase


----------



## siskaren

JuneChickie said:


> Wow ,, thats alot more than I thought .   Increases this year for the last
> few parties might cause us to rethink those.





GPC0321 said:


> Well that just made the decision for me between the 17th and the 19th! Wow.





Tinks71 said:


> Wow that's some increase



I think you all are missing the last line of the post, which says that Brazilian TAs add on an upcharge.


----------



## GPC0321

siskaren said:


> I think you all are missing the last line of the post, which says that Brazilian TAs add on an upcharge.


I saw that. Anyone have any idea just how much of an upcharge?

I'll wait for Disney to release prices before making the final decision, but that $141 about made me choke. We were kind of leaning toward 12/19, but not if it's going to be considerably more expensive than 12/17. 

Might wind up sitting it out altogether. It was already going to be a strain on the budget for this trip.


----------



## JuneChickie

siskaren said:


> I think you all are missing the last line of the post, which says that Brazilian TAs add on an upcharge.



No , I saw that ,,  the poster said it was a small " up charge "  , 

So , not sure what small up charge meant to them , could be 50 cents or $20 dollars,
either way  that last party charge chokes me up  ,  
It will be interesting to see just how much of an increase Disney does.
I've always enjoyed going to the last party , kind of  a close out the year
thing for my family . 
 I know the days of under a $105.00 are Gone


----------



## monique5

I would be surprised @ that much of of increase after the bust from last year's increase. Only 3 parties sold out & maybe 4 for MNSSHP (I'll have to check 2016 for exact numbers), maybe 4 & 5 respectively. Then Disney added numerous CM discount nights when tickets weren't selling & parties still did not sell out.


----------



## monique5

JohnneeO said:


> So MK Park Hours are posted on the WDW site for the first two party days (11/9 & 11/10), and the MK has a posted closing time of 6 PM!
> 
> There are several possibilities...
> 
> 1) It's a mistake, MK will close at 7 as in prior years.
> 2) Party hours are extended in 2017! 6 hours instead of five, and possibly a higher price for the party in 2017. Party goers now allowed in MK at 3 PM.
> 3) Everything is shifted 1 hour earlier. Party goers allowed in at 3 PM, non-party goers are escorted out at 6 PM when the party starts, and it will now end at 11 PM.
> 4) Non-party goers are escorted out at 6 PM. The party still starts at 7, but Party goers will have one hour of exclusive non-party park time.
> 
> What do the rest of you make of this?



This was last year too, no biggy. It's more to have PP leaving park without party tickets since MK doesn't close & reopen. PP had been staying in park without tickets. Also, more for ADRs too. There will be non-party times & party time ADRs for those that have tickets. Major difference last year vs previous years. They still don't post it earlier enough IMO, but reservations were not honored if booked during party, but no party ticket. Then when tickets went on sale, MVMCP & MNSSHP had links on their respective pages (Disney website) about dining policy during party. This info will be on Post 1 when details released. Also, a pop-up was added last year about dining during party without ticket & ADR not being valid when making ADRs. For more details, there was a thread under Dining forum, dining reservations thread. Also, in Post 1 of 2016 MNSSHP thread. Dining guidelines were same for MNSSHP & MVMCP.


----------



## monique5

aVASTGrl said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but do people dress up for the Christmas party? Christmas shirts/outfits, etc? I've only ever done the Halloween party, and am wondering if I should plan a special outfit


We have & will this year. DD had outfit - ruffle bottom pant & ruffle bottom/sleeve shirt with Disney Christmas appliqué. DH & 1 wore red shirts with same applique, DH had Mickey head vs our Minnie head. 

Thinking on this year, DD has outgrown the ruffle tops due to height not age. So thinking outside the box.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

JohnneeO said:


> So MK Park Hours are posted on the WDW site for the first two party days (11/9 & 11/10), and the MK has a posted closing time of 6 PM!
> 
> There are several possibilities...
> 
> 1) It's a mistake, MK will close at 7 as in prior years.
> 2) Party hours are extended in 2017! 6 hours instead of five, and possibly a higher price for the party in 2017. Party goers now allowed in MK at 3 PM.
> 3) Everything is shifted 1 hour earlier. Party goers allowed in at 3 PM, non-party goers are escorted out at 6 PM when the party starts, and it will now end at 11 PM.
> 4) Non-party goers are escorted out at 6 PM. The party still starts at 7, but Party goers will have one hour of exclusive non-party park time.
> 
> What do the rest of you make of this?


Most likely a typo, but 3 or 4 would be nice!  The Halloween party nights show as 7pm close so I'd be surprised if they do something different for Christmas.


----------



## laurxx24

Sorry if this has already been said, but are there any rumors/ideas as to when the tickets will go on sale? I am hoping for the 11/16 party. Does that one usually Sell out? Thanks!!


----------



## DianeMae

Does anyone know what the Brazilian TAs have charged in the past compared to the actual price of the tickets? That might give everyone a better idea of the upcharge.


----------



## monique5

laurxx24 said:


> Sorry if this has already been said, but are there any rumors/ideas as to when the tickets will go on sale? I am hoping for the 11/16 party. Does that one usually Sell out? Thanks!!



No rumors as of date from usual sources (blogs, websites, FB, etc.). OP posted here on sale Tuesday. Only 3 or 4 parties sold out last year. Post #2 indicates sold out parties & date sold out on in 2016. Nothing has sold out the 1st 3 months in the past, but you never know.


----------



## JohnneeO

Just speculating here, but if the Brazilian prices are a reliable indication (and they may not be), then an extra hour of party time (starting at 6 PM, as currently indicated on the calendar) might be leading to a price increase. After all, adding an hour is a 20% increase in time, so a a similar percentage increase in price could be justified.


----------



## Scrapdolly

Oooh I now need to think Christmas outfit... We are in the UK and all our Christmassy stuff is UK suitable. I am guessing the thick jumpers will be a tad warm for Florida. My hubby keeps telling me it will be hot ... For us ... We usually visit in July. I am worried it will be cold


----------



## Lothlórien

laurxx24 said:


> Sorry if this has already been said, but are there any rumors/ideas as to when the tickets will go on sale? I am hoping for the 11/16 party. Does that one usually Sell out? Thanks!!




I am being told Tuesday (this week), but right now it is still rumor until Disney confirms.


----------



## Lothlórien

JohnneeO said:


> Just speculating here, but if the Brazilian prices are a reliable indication (and they may not be), then an extra hour of party time (starting at 6 PM, as currently indicated on the calendar) might be leading to a price increase. After all, adding an hour is a 20% increase in time, so a a similar percentage increase in price could be justified.




You can already enter at 4 PM with a party ticket.


----------



## Lothlórien

Scrapdolly said:


> Oooh I now need to think Christmas outfit... We are in the UK and all our Christmassy stuff is UK suitable. I am guessing the thick jumpers will be a tad warm for Florida. My hubby keeps telling me it will be hot ... For us ... We usually visit in July. I am worried it will be cold



Florida in December is unpredictable.  One day it could be 48 and the next day 80.  (Fahrenheit) 
It is best to pack for all kind of weather and check the weather each morning before leaving your hotel.


----------



## Lothlórien

aVASTGrl said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but do people dress up for the Christmas party? Christmas shirts/outfits, etc? I've only ever done the Halloween party, and am wondering if I should plan a special outfit




You will see people in custom shirts, santa hats, Mickey santa hats, wearing red and green, families/couples/groups with matching or themed shirts and such.  Nobody dresses like elves, santa, reindeer, etc.  Disney would not let them in if they did as they might be mistaken for a meet and greet character.


----------



## takehertothemoon

Lothlórien said:


> You can already enter at 4 PM with a party ticket.



Yes you can enter early but I think they were pointing out the the actual party starting an hour earlier to justify a price increase and draw people back in!


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

We are thinking about attending the party on 11/17 our last night. We are at WDW from 11/9-11/17 and there are MVMCP's 6 of our 9 days! I know the MK will be busier during the 3 remaining non party days but Kenny The Pirate and WDW prep school crowd calendars list 11/13 and 11/15 as low crowds, but MK the least recommended park. My question is how busy would a low crowd but not recommended park be?


----------



## jtwibih

Anyone else see the MK hours on party days so far in November? Actual park close is 6pm. Did the party get extended one hour? Is it possible the Brazil price is not far off because of that extra hour? I know they upcharge but $20 seems to be a lot.

EDIT: Just saw the other posts mirroring my question so I didn't mean to repeat.


----------



## Dee2015

LucyBC80 said:


> Having not done the dessert party after it started offering a place to see the parade, I can't really comment on that specifically but I'll say the BEST spot to watch the parade is indeed in front of Main Street Bakery! There's a 'snow' cannon right on top of it and the effect is maxed out. Your family can camp out there with mine!


LOL Lucy! Can you see the fireworks from this spot or do you go elsewhere for that?


----------



## LucyBC80

Dee2015 said:


> LOL Lucy! Can you see the fireworks from this spot or do you go elsewhere for that?


You can see the fireworks but it's not the best spot. We usually start at the hub for the castle show, move down to near Casey's or The Plaza Ice Cream for fireworks and then make our way to Main Street Bakery for the parade. This schedule works quite well for the second parade.


----------



## FinnsMom7

This may be a stupid question, but is the price listed from the Brazilian TA in USD? could an exchange rate be a factor here as well?


----------



## skis2

FinnsMom7 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but is the price listed from the Brazilian TA in USD? could an exchange rate be a factor here as well?


I was wondering the same thing. It looks like the exchange rate is around $1.00USD to $3.20BRL. It seems like that would impact pricing in the Brazilian market.


----------



## LucyBC80

FinnsMom7 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but is the price listed from the Brazilian TA in USD? could an exchange rate be a factor here as well?


Prices are always listed in USD for tickets.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

jtwibih said:


> Anyone else see the MK hours on party days so far in November? Actual park close is 6pm. Did the party get extended one hour? Is it possible the Brazil price is not far off because of that extra hour? I know they upcharge but $20 seems to be a lot.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw the other posts mirroring my question so I didn't mean to repeat.



This was exactly my thought. It would make sense with that price increase to get the price quoted and that's estimating around a 5-8.00 upcharge. I'm thinking that this is pretty close to the price this year. 

If you ask me that extra hour makes these prices worth it, the party is a blast, the lines for rides are almost non existent and when staying at a monorail resort it is absolutely perfect!!


----------



## vrajewski10513

LucyBC80 said:


> Prices are always listed in USD for tickets.


On a Brazilian TA website??


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I have not seen a price yet.


----------



## GPC0321

After another discussion with my mom, we've decided to skip MVMCP after all. We're going to instead spend part of that money on a dinner at California Grill and then go back and watch Holiday Wishes from their observation deck. 

Part of me is sad not to go, but the other part of me is glad to save the money to be used elsewhere and to have our trip's schedule a little more opened up. 

I'll still be following this thread and enjoying others' experiences with the party!


----------



## DianeMae

Does anyone know typically what time the tickets go on sale?


----------



## Rwsm2011

GPC0321 said:


> After another discussion with my mom, we've decided to skip MVMCP after all. We're going to instead spend part of that money on a dinner at California Grill and then go back and watch Holiday Wishes from their observation deck.
> 
> Part of me is sad not to go, but the other part of me is glad to save the money to be used elsewhere and to have our trip's schedule a little more opened up.
> 
> I'll still be following this thread and enjoying others' experiences with the party!



I'm contemplating not going too depending on the prices. If there is a big price increase, we may just add a park day and find some other fun experiences to do instead. I think I'm going more for me than the kids! I honestly don't know if they really care.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

I was really hoping for tickets to go on sale today! Or at least prices to be announced.  Those Brazilian TA prices are crazy.  Even if they add an extra hour to the party time as suggested by the 6pm park closing, I still think it's crazy for them to be raising prices that much.  They only sold out a handful of parties last year, I can't believe an extra hour of party time is going to entice people to pay even more than last year to attend a party.


----------



## Aurora2017

GPC0321 said:


> Well that just made the decision for me between the 17th and the 19th! Wow.


Me too! I think the 17th might sell out quicker this year than the last parties if those prices are correct! Those prices are more than a park ticket for only half a day!


----------



## monique5

DianeMae said:


> Does anyone know typically what time the tickets go on sale?



Last year tickets prices were announced in the evening on May 4th. I purchased tickets that night around 11:10pm CST. So tickets went on sale on May 5th and were available at midnight.


----------



## DianeMae

monique5 said:


> Last year tickets prices were announced in the evening on May 4th. I purchased tickets that night around 11:10pm CST. So tickets went on sale on May 5th and were available at midnight.


Thank you so much! I am new at this but it's very exciting.


----------



## takehertothemoon

I was hoping they would go on sale today too! December is so far away so it's nice to have these moments to stay excited about the trip!


----------



## lolash

GPC0321 said:


> Well that just made the decision for me between the 17th and the 19th! Wow.


Me too! 17th it is!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

how much is it saying that the tickets are?


----------



## MandaPandaPuddinPie

Does the first party typically sell quickly? We have a choice between the 9th and 10th and I'd prefer to go the 9th. 

Anyone see any pro's/con's to the two nights?


----------



## missnikki411

Does anyone know when the dessert party tickets go on sale? I wanted them last year but had no idea when to look for them! I want it for the parade viewing alone since we usually like to watch both parades but don't want staking out a spot for the first one to consume the evening. And how is the fireworks view from the dessert party? I imagine you don't get the 360 degree effect in there.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

MandaPandaPuddinPie said:


> Does the first party typically sell quickly? We have a choice between the 9th and 10th and I'd prefer to go the 9th.
> 
> Anyone see any pro's/con's to the two nights?


None of the parties sell out quickly.  Last year the first party did not sell out at all.  I'm also debating between those 2 nights.  I think the 10th will be busier but I'm probably going to end up with that night because it works better for our schedule.


----------



## MandaPandaPuddinPie

ENJDisneyFan said:


> None of the parties sell out quickly.  Last year the first party did not sell out at all.  I'm also debating between those 2 nights.  I think the 10th will be busier but I'm probably going to end up with that night because it works better for our schedule.



Thank you! 

We are there for a week, so I was hoping to hit the last night of the Halloween and then do a Xmas, but it doesn't seem like we'll hit it just right.


----------



## monique5

MandaPandaPuddinPie said:


> Does the first party typically sell quickly? We have a choice between the 9th and 10th and I'd prefer to go the 9th.
> 
> Anyone see any pro's/con's to the two nights?



Parties do not sell out quickly. You can check Post #2 for the dates the parties sold out on in 2016.


----------



## monique5

missnikki411 said:


> Does anyone know when the dessert party tickets go on sale? I wanted them last year but had no idea when to look for them! I want it for the parade viewing alone since we usually like to watch both parades but don't want staking out a spot for the first one to consume the evening. And how is the fireworks view from the dessert party? I imagine you don't get the 360 degree effect in there.



Post # 1 will be updated when announced and/or released, whichever is 1st. Last year the Dessert Party became available the same day tickets went on sell. However, you have to be within your 180D for Dessert Party ADR, works same as any other ADR.


----------



## GPC0321

GPC0321 said:


> After another discussion with my mom, we've decided to skip MVMCP after all. We're going to instead spend part of that money on a dinner at California Grill and then go back and watch Holiday Wishes from their observation deck.
> 
> Part of me is sad not to go, but the other part of me is glad to save the money to be used elsewhere and to have our trip's schedule a little more opened up.
> 
> I'll still be following this thread and enjoying others' experiences with the party!


We had pretty much decided it wasn't worth the price of admission and I had planned on other things. Then my mom had surgery recently (hernia and GERD related) and only a day or two into her recovery I mentioned that I might be able to afford MVMCP if she wanted to go. She didn't even hesitate and said, "Yes! I think we should go!" So alrighty then! I started paying attention to MVMCP again. Then, a couple of days ago, I mentioned it again and she said, "I thought we weren't doing that?" LOL! I asked her if she remembered saying she wanted to go a couple days after surgery and she informed me that she was "Pretty loopy" thanks to the pain meds and such and she doesn't remember much of ANYTHING during that time. Hahaha! 

We've decided not to go, and honestly it's a relief. I'm trying to pay for this entire trip myself, and the party was going to strain my budget a bit even at last year's prices. Plus it was kind of messing up my plans in general since we are only there 3 nights and have 3 day park-hoppers. It was just cramming too much into a short trip and sort of wasting the money I'd already spent on the park tickets since we'd have half a day taken up with the party. 

Anyway, we'll watch MK from afar while the parties are going on. I'll be thinking of the DISers down there having fun!


----------



## djc9699

Prices are on the Disney website. Last 3 dates $109. Ouch!


----------



## elle325

Got our MVMCP tickets!!! Oh Boy!  December 14th here we come! 
And thank you for the midnight heads up!  Also glad the tickets are $95 for each adult the night we're going (we budgeted for $105).


----------



## AntJulie

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/purchase/


----------



## JadeDarkstar

wait the prices are out?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty


----------



## desapaulecidos

Just got tickets for Nov. 17!  First hard ticket event, really looking forward to this.


----------



## Lety S

Got our MVMCP tickets!!! Can't wait to be there!!!


----------



## CrimsonRave

So I just tried to buy tickets and I am getting an error.... Tried 2 different cards.... Site issue maybe?


----------



## darrenf67

CrimsonRave said:


> So I just tried to buy tickets and I am getting an error.... Tried 2 different cards.... Site issue maybe?


I am having the same problem -- must be a website issue


----------



## CrimsonRave

Ok cool, thanks for letting me know. Going to sleep and will try again in the morning.


----------



## Lety S

CrimsonRave said:


> So I just tried to buy tickets and I am getting an error.... Tried 2 different cards.... Site issue maybe?





darrenf67 said:


> I am having the same problem -- must be a website issue



I didn't have issues buying them on my iPhone. Maybe try a different browser/computer/phone.


----------



## DianeMae

darrenf67 said:


> I am having the same problem -- must be a website issue


I tried as well and got an error.


----------



## DianeMae

CrimsonRave said:


> So I just tried to buy tickets and I am getting an error.... Tried 2 different cards.... Site issue maybe?


I just tried again after having issues a couple hours ago and it is now working for me. Maybe give it another try?


----------



## DianeMae

darrenf67 said:


> I am having the same problem -- must be a website issue


I just tried again after having issues a couple hours ago and it is now working for me. Maybe give it another try?


----------



## JuneChickie

JadeDarkstar said:


> wait the prices are out?



YEY ,,,   they are out , they are out  !


----------



## JuneChickie

Is there a way to buy them without attaching them to someone ?


----------



## JuneChickie

djc9699 said:


> Prices are on the Disney website. Last 3 dates $109. Ouch!



plus tax of 7.09

total of 116.09  for the last 3 parties  ,,

We will be going to 2 of those    

I hope they add that extra hour some have been talking about


----------



## takehertothemoon

Tickets bought yay!!! December 5th, this is a dream trip! I can't wait


----------



## brownierose

Advice on which party to attend -- Nov 10th or 12th?


----------



## oceanscape

Anyone else still getting the website error?  I've tried to check-out about 50 times now!     Hope my card isn't getting pre-authorized each time.....


----------



## Lynne G

$116 x 3, so over $300 for our family.  While I did it last year, seriously thinking not this year.  We will be in the world before and after Christmas, so I assume we can see the parade and fireworks on the 23 December or later. I will still think about it, though.  That money could be for a regular dessert party, early entry, or tour.  Hmmm.  At least I know the price now.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I keep getting this when on the Christmas party page which takes me to buy normal park tickets. Helpppp


----------



## takehertothemoon

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I keep getting this when on the Christmas party page which takes me to buy normal park tickets. HelppppView attachment 236478



Try a different browser? I used internet explorer edge on my work computer, and safari on my iPhone and I get "Celebrate the Season Starting at $89 Purchase Event Ticket"

Also try logging out if you're logged in? I didn't log in until the purchase page!


----------



## mindeola

Has anyone seen if they are offering select nights with a military discount this year? I've looked everywhere.


----------



## oceanscape

Finally managed to book!  I received the email and PDF tickets but the tickets aren't showing on my MDE account?

I was logged into MDE when I placed the order and allocated the tickets to my MDE party?


----------



## DianeMae

oceanscape said:


> Finally managed to book!  I received the email and PDF tickets but the tickets aren't showing on my MDE account?
> 
> I was logged into MDE when I placed the order and allocated the tickets to my MDE party?


Mine aren't showing in MDE either. I have never done this before so it's all new to me so I thought that was normal?


----------



## jcvalenti

Booked 4 for 11/26 - We're getting down there for an 8 day trip on 11/25.  Going to marathon MK the first day - Keys to the Kingdom Tour with my son (a HUGE Disney buff who has been waiting years to be old enough to do this tour) in the AM, MVMCP at night.  I'm not sure the value is there for the extra $400, but my wife LOVES Christmas and is very excited about seeing everything.

I hope it isn't too crowded.  I really want to explore and enjoy, and not feel like we have to spend all our time lining up for parade or show.


----------



## PSULion

mindeola said:


> Has anyone seen if they are offering select nights with a military discount this year? I've looked everywhere.



Disney hasn't announced which dates yet. There are several military FB pages that usually post it as soon as the info is available.


----------



## Shrfleen

DianeMae said:


> Mine aren't showing in MDE either. I have never done this before so it's all new to me so I thought that was normal?



I think you need to link them to your MDE because my are not showing up yet either. I would try to link them but I'm at work and can't access my personal email.


----------



## bjcaed

Woooohoooo! Got our tickets!  Nov. 16th can't come fast enough!!


----------



## missnikki411

Trying to decide between 11/26 and 11/28. Traditionally I've done all Tuesday parties and crowds seemed fine so leaning towards 11/28. Can't wait!!


----------



## oceanscape

Can reservations for the Dessert Party be made online?  I can't find it anywhere but page 1 of this thread suggests it's open for booking.  Thanks!


----------



## bjcaed

First Christmas party for us!  If the tickets show in MDE will they be linked to Magic Band or do we have to bring the actual ticket??


----------



## Bethislucy

missnikki411 said:


> Trying to decide between 11/26 and 11/28. Traditionally I've done all Tuesday parties and crowds seemed fine so leaning towards 11/28. Can't wait!!


  I am trying to decided the same thing. We did Sunday last year but it was mid December not the Sunday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## LucyBC80

Got tickets to my three parties! November 28th, December 7th and 17th!

I can't wait!


----------



## monique5

oceanscape said:


> Can reservations for the Dessert Party be made online?  I can't find it anywhere but page 1 of this thread suggests it's open for booking.  Thanks!



Yes, but not available yet. Post #1 indicates Dessert Party will be available this year. Post #1 will be updated as details are released. Also, note Dessert Party is like any other ADR, 180D.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

brownierose said:


> Advice on which party to attend -- Nov 10th or 12th?


Definitely the 12th


----------



## missnikki411

Bethislucy said:


> I am trying to decided the same thing. We did Sunday last year but it was mid December not the Sunday after Thanksgiving.


I've done the Tuesday this same week twice before. One time most of the party was rained out and they gave us a rain check for Thursday. Last year, crowds were manageable.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

bjcaed said:


> First Christmas party for us!  If the tickets show in MDE will they be linked to Magic Band or do we have to bring the actual ticket??


They will be linked to your MB


----------



## monique5

bjcaed said:


> First Christmas party for us!  If the tickets show in MDE will they be linked to Magic Band or do we have to bring the actual ticket??



Yes, MB will work if linked to MDE. There is a separate line to enter park on party day with ticket. It never hurts to bring the Plastic RFID MVMCP card, issues in the past (more 2015 than 2016), but this is mostly resolved now.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

LucyBC80 said:


> Got tickets to my three parties! November 28th, December 7th and 17th!
> 
> I can't wait!


3 parties....wow!  Lucky you!!


----------



## JennLTX

Got my DVC discount, and put those bad boys on my Disney Rewards Card.  December 1, here we come!!!


----------



## FidFam

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but a quick search of the thread lead me to nothing...

We'll be visiting this fall (Nov 6-13) and I just realized - not sure how it didn't dawn on me before - that we were planning to do MVMCP on Thursday, November 9th which is the opening night for the event this year. Since the tickets went on sale this morning I'm curious if this will sell-out and be extra crowded because it's the first night?


----------



## djc9699

JuneChickie said:


> plus tax of 7.09
> 
> total of 116.09  for the last 3 parties  ,,
> 
> We will be going to 2 of those
> 
> I hope they add that extra hour some have been talking about


I am planning on two as well - just my daughter and I. Might switch one to the 17th and save $14 a ticket. Those two days 17th and one of the last three is $434.54 with tax. I could buy a ten day ticket for that. That is a lot for 8 hours, but I have to go. I have been wanting to go for so long and this is our first Christmas trip. I want to do two because I want to soak it all in. I wonder if that price will make it less crowded. Probably not, as I am going regardless and I am sure others will as well.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

takehertothemoon said:


> Try a different browser? I used internet explorer edge on my work computer, and safari on my iPhone and I get "Celebrate the Season Starting at $89 Purchase Event Ticket"
> 
> Also try logging out if you're logged in? I didn't log in until the purchase page!


aarrrrrrr, I've tried different browsers, different devices and nothing is working. I think someone up there doesn't want me to experience a Christmas party at Disney haha. I'll just keep trying.


----------



## JuneChickie

djc9699 said:


> I am planning on two as well - just my daughter and I. Might switch one to the 17th and save $14 a ticket. Those two days 17th and one of the last three is $434.54 with tax. I could buy a ten day ticket for that. That is a lot for 8 hours, but I have to go. I have been wanting to go for so long and this is our first Christmas trip. I want to do two because I want to soak it all in. I wonder if that price will make it less crowded. Probably not, as I am going regardless and I am sure others will as well.




the last 2 parties last year sold out and yes they were pretty crowded ,, but I have to tell you , I loved
every single minute of it.


----------



## robndani

Got my party tickets for November 9th!  Woo hoo!  We've never been so we are extra excited!


----------



## jcvalenti

tinkerbell1991 said:


> aarrrrrrr, I've tried different browsers, different devices and nothing is working. I think someone up there doesn't want me to experience a Christmas party at Disney haha. I'll just keep trying.



I initially tried booking by searching for Special Events and it said that the schedule was unavailable ... but when I clicked the "Purchase Event Tickets" box on this page https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/    it allowed me to book the tickets.  I had to be logged on (for AP discount), but it worked fine and the tickets are already assigned to each of our MDE accounts.  Good Luck !   I suppose you could always go old-school and call.


----------



## DWDan

Anyone know from previous experiences which night or nights is best week after Thanksgiving? Parties are on Sun. 11/26, Tues. 11/28, Fri. 12/1, and Sun 12/3.  We are there from 11/25-12/4.  Was thinking of going twice during our stay - originally was thinking the 2 Sunday's, but then thought Tuesday might be less crowded (if that's even possible), but then Friday might be fun. Ahh!


----------



## iheartglaciers

If I'm a passholder, but others in my party are not, can I buy them tickets at the passholder price?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

jcvalenti said:


> I initially tried booking by searching for Special Events and it said that the schedule was unavailable ... but when I clicked the "Purchase Event Tickets" box on this page https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/    it allowed me to book the tickets.  I had to be logged on (for AP discount), but it worked fine and the tickets are already assigned to each of our MDE accounts.  Good Luck !   I suppose you could always go old-school and call.


Thank you. It still wouldn't work through that link but I just copied the purchasing link that I did my MNSSHP through and amended the name which worked. I can now say that I'm going to 2 Christmas parties - woo


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

FidFam said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before but a quick search of the thread lead me to nothing...
> 
> We'll be visiting this fall (Nov 6-13) and I just realized - not sure how it didn't dawn on me before - that we were planning to do MVMCP on Thursday, November 9th which is the opening night for the event this year. Since the tickets went on sale this morning I'm curious if this will sell-out and be extra crowded because it's the first night?


If it does sell out, it likely won't be for awhile.  Last year the opening party did not sell out.


----------



## MaC410

Just ordered my first ever tickets to the party! My wife and I are going 12/1 and 12/8 to bookend our trip! 

Just a question...Do your tickets show up anywhere in MDE? I linked the tickets to my wife and I when making the purchase but I would just be nice to see them somewhere in MDE.


----------



## FidFam

iheartglaciers said:


> If I'm a passholder, but others in my party are not, can I buy them tickets at the passholder price?


You certainly can...


----------



## Rickat96

MVMCP tickets are live- go get em !


----------



## Disneygrl71

Got our tickets for Dec 19th, ended up having to call!! So exited!


----------



## mindeola

PSULion said:


> Disney hasn't announced which dates yet. There are several military FB pages that usually post it as soon as the info is available.



 Thanks. I have been checking them. Figured they had not announced yet.


----------



## iheartglaciers

FidFam said:


> You certainly can...



Ok, great!  I wasn't sure if everyone would have to show passholder proof to use the tickets.


----------



## HumblePie

Does anyone know which party dates sold out last  year? Thanks


----------



## MaC410

Just a little something weird I noticed...If you go into the MDE App on your phone and go to the My Tickets section, it shows the wrong date for your party ticket. Mine shows tickets for December 2, 2016 and December 9, 2016 when I just bought tickets for December 1, 2017 and December 8, 2017. I have my confirmation email with all the correct information so it's probably just a bug in the app. Just wanted to let people know just in case they open the app and see wrong dates on their party tickets as well.


----------



## siskaren

HumblePie said:


> Does anyone know which party dates sold out last  year? Thanks



The dates are listed in post #3.


----------



## Stasieki

Wow - was planning on attending 12/15 (our first night of our trip), but it is quite a bit more than if we went 12/17 - wonder why?  They expect more locals on a friday night party?


----------



## siskaren

Stasieki said:


> Wow - was planning on attending 12/15 (our first night of our trip), but it is quite a bit more than if we went 12/17 - wonder why?  They expect more locals on a friday night party?



Yep.


----------



## prmatz

MaC410 said:


> Just a little something weird I noticed...If you go into the MDE App on your phone and go to the My Tickets section, it shows the wrong date for your party ticket. Mine shows tickets for December 2, 2016 and December 9, 2016 when I just bought tickets for December 1, 2017 and December 8, 2017. I have my confirmation email with all the correct information so it's probably just a bug in the app. Just wanted to let people know just in case they open the app and see wrong dates on their party tickets as well.



Same here... in MDE on my web browser, I show only one of the two tickets purchased, for December 2015. In the MDE app on my phone, both tickets show dates in 2016. Guessing it'll be cleaned up in the next 24-48 hours, but who knows.


----------



## gemologygal

Bought ours!


----------



## MaC410

prmatz said:


> Same here... in MDE on my web browser, I show only one of the two tickets purchased, for December 2015. In the MDE app on my phone, both tickets show dates in 2016. Guessing it'll be cleaned up in the next 24-48 hours, but who knows.



I don't even see my tickets at all in the web browser. Are they supposed to show in the Tickets & Passes section with your park tickets?


----------



## meryll83

Can you buy them online? I'm not seeing where...


----------



## HumblePie

siskaren said:


> The dates are listed in post #3.



So they are! Thanks


----------



## JohnneeO

OK, the ticket purchase page says (emphasis added);



> Celebrate the magic of the season in the holiday wonderland of Magic Kingdom park. Gather with loved ones for this festive Christmas-themed event that is sure to make you merry—on select nights in November and December *from 7:00 PM to midnight*!



This still leaves open the question of why the park calendar shows a MK closing time of 6 PM on all party dates thus far.

While the simplest explanation is that the listed Park Hours are mistaken, and that it will be corrected soon, it is also still possible the party times are changing in 2017 (either extended by an hour, or starting/ending one hour earlier), and that the ticket purchase page was just mindlessly updated via cut-and-paste with a boiler plate message that included party times from previous years.

Just sayin'.


----------



## takehertothemoon

I can only see my tickets on the app, and it says the wrong date like someone mentioned above. On the desktop website version I can't see my MVMCP tickets, just my regular park tickets!


----------



## mymeme

I'm sorry to ask but we have never been during Christmas. It will be me, dh, son, and grandson. Grandson will be on a mobility scooter we will be bringing with us. Is this a must do? Before I spend the $400. I just had to ask!! Is it something you wouldn't miss for anything?? Thank you for any one that will clue me in.
Susan


----------



## DianeMae

takehertothemoon said:


> I can only see my tickets on the app, and it says the wrong date like someone mentioned above. On the desktop website version I can't see my MVMCP tickets, just my regular park tickets!


Same here.


----------



## MaC410

takehertothemoon said:


> I can only see my tickets on the app, and it says the wrong date like someone mentioned above. On the desktop website version I can't see my MVMCP tickets, just my regular park tickets!



I'm going to take a guess and say they pressed the "button" to start the ticket purchasing without actually updating MDE to handle the new tickets.


----------



## Disneygrl71

takehertothemoon said:


> I can only see my tickets on the app, and it says the wrong date like someone mentioned above. On the desktop website version I can't see my MVMCP tickets, just my regular park tickets!


I had to link mine with the confirmation number I received, then they showed under my normal reservation


----------



## tinkerbell1112

mymeme said:


> I'm sorry to ask but we have never been during Christmas. It will be me, dh, son, and grandson. Grandson will be on a mobility scooter we will be bringing with us. Is this a must do? Before I spend the $400. I just had to ask!! Is it something you wouldn't miss for anything?? Thank you for any one that will clue me in.
> Susan



to me this is a very personal decision in answering.  For me personally, it's a must do - I've never been, I've never been to Disney at Christmas, I'm a HUGE Disney fan and it has been a bucket list item to see it at Christmas.

For my husband, it's not a must do.  For a lot of my friends, it wouldn't be a must do.  Thankfully my DH gets to do what I say and the friend I'm traveling with also thinks it's a must do.

For me, the $ is worth the Disney experience and I can't wait!  But I know many people who wouldn't think it would be worth it.


----------



## ForTheGlory

JohnneeO said:


> OK, the ticket purchase page says (emphasis added);
> 
> 
> 
> This still leaves open the question of why the park calendar shows a MK closing time of 6 PM on all party dates thus far.
> 
> While the simplest explanation is that the listed Park Hours are mistaken, and that it will be corrected soon, it is also still possible the party times are changing in 2017 (either extended by an hour, or starting/ending one hour earlier), and that the ticket purchase page was just mindlessly updated via cut-and-paste with a boiler plate message that included party times from previous years.
> 
> Just sayin'.



This link shows MK closing at 7pm on party days.

https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017nov.pdf


----------



## bigsis1970

So I am a scrapbooker (paper and pictures not digital) will we get the plastic tickets in the mail even if we have magic bands? We are planning to go on 11/28..Thanks Michelle


----------



## Scrapdolly

Mine went straight into my tickets on the app but as many have said mine show the wrong date int eh app - they show 6th December not 5th december 
Paper tickets I have printed and e mail show 5th 

However - I cannot tell you how darned excited I am - I have danced round the room. Never been to Disney at Christmas before and so so so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Miniature Tim

Yup, dates are wonky when I linked mine as well.  Also the Reservations page under MDE is a bit wonky now too, not even showing my wife and son's 8-day tickets.  I figure the Special Event ticket linking threw the system for a loop.

That said, SOOO looking forward to this trip!


----------



## DianeMae

Scrapdolly said:


> Mine went straight into my tickets on the app but as many have said mine show the wrong date int eh app - they show 6th December not 5th december
> Paper tickets I have printed and e mail show 5th
> 
> However - I cannot tell you how darned excited I am - I have danced round the room. Never been to Disney at Christmas before and so so so excited!!!!!!


I have never been either and I am dancing right along with you! I think I'm more excited than the kids are!


----------



## Spridell

FidFam said:


> You certainly can...



are we 100% sure on this?

When you go to checkout it does say "price is for pass holders only"

I dont want to get to the gate and there be a problem with other people in my party.


----------



## meryll83

The guy I booked with said to wait about a week before linking as they're aware of a current issue with incorrect dates showing up...

Like I'm ever going to be that patient!!


----------



## aVASTGrl

MaC410 said:


> Just a little something weird I noticed...If you go into the MDE App on your phone and go to the My Tickets section, it shows the wrong date for your party ticket. Mine shows tickets for December 2, 2016 and December 9, 2016 when I just bought tickets for December 1, 2017 and December 8, 2017. I have my confirmation email with all the correct information so it's probably just a bug in the app. Just wanted to let people know just in case they open the app and see wrong dates on their party tickets as well.



I thought it was just me...it's showing the Party tix for the day I leave


----------



## Disneygrl71

My dates are correct and I was able
to link without any issues, however..the CM I spoke with on the phone said they were having issues with wrong dates and linking. They are working on the issues  Super excited and can't wait for Christmas at Disney!


----------



## cwt580

cant seem to find out about pricing for kids under 3 and infants for the Christmas party...


----------



## Skywise

mymeme said:


> I'm sorry to ask but we have never been during Christmas. It will be me, dh, son, and grandson. Grandson will be on a mobility scooter we will be bringing with us. Is this a must do? Before I spend the $400. I just had to ask!! Is it something you wouldn't miss for anything?? Thank you for any one that will clue me in.
> Susan



Like all things it depends.  
The decorations will still be there when you're there and you'll still be able to see the castle lighting ceremony on the normal tickets (if you go on a party day - I don't recall if they do the lighting on a non-party day).

What you'll be missing is cookies, the Christmas parade and a close up view of the holiday fireworks. (You can see the fireworks from the Contemporary or Polynesian beach though too)


----------



## CMNJ

cwt580 said:


> cant seem to find out about pricing for kids under 3 and infants for the Christmas party...


They are free just like daily admission to the parks


----------



## cwt580

CMNJ said:


> They are free just like daily admission to the parks


awesome.  then we are in... how fast should I call in to get tix for early Dec?


----------



## cwt580

Skywise said:


> Like all things it depends.
> The decorations will still be there when you're there and you'll still be able to see the castle lighting ceremony on the normal tickets (if you go on a party day - I don't recall if they do the lighting on a non-party day).
> 
> What you'll be missing is cookies, the Christmas parade and a close up view of the holiday fireworks. (You can see the fireworks from the Contemporary or Polynesian beach though too)


and the option of staying late in park. Normal ticketed customers have to leave park at normal time which equates to shorter lines at a lot of attractions.


----------



## JohnneeO

ForTheGlory said:


> This link shows MK closing at 7pm on party days.
> 
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017nov.pdf



It also shows "Wishes Fireworks" on non-party nights in the MK, which is obviously not accurate.

The date on that PDF is 4/14/2017, while the on-line Park Calendars with 6 PM MK closing times were added after that date. The on-line calendar is current through 11/16/17, and assuming that one day is added at a time (as I have noticed), then the first on-line Park Calendar with a 6 PM MK closing time was added one week ago, on 5/3/2017, which could mean that the on-line Park Calendars are more up-to-date.


----------



## FidFam

Spridell said:


> are we 100% sure on this? When you go to checkout it does say "price is for pass holders only" I dont want to get to the gate and there be a problem with other people in my party.


I can tell you from personal experience over the past several years a family member of mine purchased our tickets to to MVMCP and MNSSHP - she lives in Orlando and has an AP - we've gone both with and without them to the events, and have never once been asked to present the AP during admittance or had a problem getting in to the MK. We've also never linked them to the MDE, we've just used the hard copy ticket (plastic card) to access the event.


----------



## FidFam

cwt580 said:


> and the option of staying late in park. Normal ticketed customers have to leave park at normal time which equates to shorter lines at a lot of attractions.


And MUCH longer lines at all the special character meet-n-greet's during the events


----------



## MrsTurnerLovesDisney

cwt580 said:


> cant seem to find out about pricing for kids under 3 and infants for the Christmas party...


No fee for the under 3 set to attend I'm taking DD who is 2 and got our tickets today


----------



## KSR0330

Is there a way that I can see the AP ticket prices?  I'm considering getting an AP, and the savings on these tickets may just convince me!


----------



## JennLTX

KSR0330 said:


> Is there a way that I can see the AP ticket prices?  I'm considering getting an AP, and the savings on these tickets may just convince me!


I'll be honest, I only saved about $10 on the two tickets with my DVC discount, and it was the same as the AP.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I am debating between Sunday December 10 and Thursday December 14 same price so that doesn't help much thinking Sunday would be less crowded and should we get bad weather could opt for Thursday as back up


----------



## monique5

KSR0330 said:


> Is there a way that I can see the AP ticket prices?  I'm considering getting an AP, and the savings on these tickets may just convince me!



See Post #1: AP Prices and Dates have been added.


----------



## mindeola

For any military waiting on that pricing: SOG said they would have it by Friday.


----------



## KSR0330

JennLTX said:


> I'll be honest, I only saved about $10 on the two tickets with my DVC discount, and it was the same as the AP.





monique5 said:


> See Post #1: AP Prices and Dates have been added.



Thank you!


----------



## KSR0330

Will there be a big difference in crowds between Friday 11/10 and Sunday 11/12?  We could do either, but going Friday just fits much better into our plan.  If there's a really big difference, I can live with going Sunday.  Thoughts?


----------



## lovingeire

I don't know if this has been shared yet.  I saw it online in a FB group so take it with a grain of salt.  We won't know for sure until Disney, Shades or maybe Military Disney Trips release their info:

"The dates for military discounted Halloween and Christmas parties are as follows (the list is not long unfortunately):

MNSSHP:
August 25, 29
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17, 24

Adults- $51.80
Children- $48.30

MVMCP:
November 9, 12, 14, 16"


----------



## Stasieki

siskaren said:


> Yep.



Based on my current tentative plans it will be easy to switch my Friday and Sunday, so I will switch!


----------



## Rwsm2011

Is there much difference in crowds Nov 26 vs Nov 28? Wasn't sure how many stick around after Thanksgiving for that first Sunday party since there aren't any during the Thanksgiving week. I feel like a good number on this thread are going this week, so I'm wondering if it's going to be super busy or we're all just smart and try to find a "lower" crowd time to visit.


----------



## oceanscape

Okay so I've been reading some really conflicting reviews re: crowd levels.  Some people say MVMCP is a great opportunity to ride attractions with low wait times but others say the parties are super crowded and lines for rides remain long.  What's the verdict?  Anyone have any examples of wait times we can expect?


----------



## Lothlórien

We have historically done 2 parties every year since 2001.  With the increase in price, we are out.  It is not the price alone, but that there is not a reduction in the number of tickets sold.


----------



## Lothlórien

oceanscape said:


> Okay so I've been reading some really conflicting reviews re: crowd levels.  Some people say MVMCP is a great opportunity to ride attractions with low wait times but others say the parties are super crowded and lines for rides remain long.  What's the verdict?  Anyone have any examples of wait times we can expect?


It depends on the night of the week you attend and how close you are to holidays.


----------



## Lothlórien

KSR0330 said:


> Is there a way that I can see the AP ticket prices?  I'm considering getting an AP, and the savings on these tickets may just convince me!



An AP will not make the savings for ticketed event worth it.  It will be worth it if you make more than one trip AND you take advantage of all of the discounts.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Spridell said:


> are we 100% sure on this?
> 
> When you go to checkout it does say "price is for pass holders only"
> 
> I dont want to get to the gate and there be a problem with other people in my party.



I'm a new passholder and it's all a little confusing to me...in my handy dandy passholder handbook, it says for these specialty ticked MK park events, it says you can buy for the "Passholder and up to three guests", but it also says the discount is for day-of admission price and not "advanced sales admission price", but I can put them in my cart on MDE (I can't purchase yet, as I'm not sure of our plans, but was just checking to see about the discount).  So, I'm not sure if I'm reading it right or what...


----------



## fflmaster

Had a very interesting conversation with a cast member today.

After speaking with a couple guest service managers and some others "in the know", Disney World is trying something new this year with the closing hours on party nights.

The party will still run from 7pm-12am, and the regular park hours will still be open to 7pm. However, on the computer system the park hours will stay open to only 6pm.

The change this year to make sure no dining reservations or fastpasses are scheduled after 6pm. This gives those that have dining and fastpasses the time to eat and ride before the party begins. The person did say the rides will still be open till 7pm, of course. The person said this was changed to help with the amount of people with dining reservations all the way up to 7pm, and then still being in the park after the party started.


----------



## KSR0330

fflmaster said:


> The change this year to make sure no dining reservations or fastpasses are scheduled after 6pm.



Would that mean that if going to the party I wouldn't be able to book FP after 6?


----------



## KSR0330

Lothlórien said:


> An AP will not make the savings for ticketed event worth it. It will be worth it if you make more than one trip AND you take advantage of all of the discounts.



Yes, the saving on the tickets would be one of those discounts.


----------



## Sommermo

I am having the same issue as a few others have mentioned.  I bought 3 tickets this morning and selected email as way of receiving the tickets since I will have a magic band.  I got the email confirmation.  The tickets are showing up on the app, but not on the web browser.  Of course, on the app it's showing the wrong date with the year 2016 through the date I am attending in 2017.  I tried linking the tickets to MDE on the website, but it's telling me the confirmation number is either already used or cannot be linked (although it's already linked on the app).  I bought the tickets on the website, not the app.  Last time was different for me because I ordered hard copies of the tickets for MNSSHP a few years ago and when I got the tickets in the mail I linked them fine on the website.  I just want everything to look right on MDE!!!  When I went to try to add the party to my plans it's not even a thing you can add yet (the Halloween party is on there though). Frustrating.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party – December 10, 2017

Who else is going on our date?!

4 x Ages 10+ ($95.00/ticket)
1 x Ages 3-9 ($90.00/ticket)
$470.00
Tax
$30.57
Subtotal $500.57USD


----------



## bhyer

I was unsuccessful getting a BOG reservation for dinner for any night of our trip.  Just wondering if they open up reservation times for during the Christmas Party?  

Also, I totally can't decide if we should do the fireworks dessert party.  We are attending two parties.  One on November 9th and another on November 10th (the last night of our trip).  I would prefer to watch the fireworks from a straight on view and I'm not thrilled about having to pick up the tickets, etc. for the dessert party but I'm wondering if it will be so busy and crowded on the 10th that we would be better of doing the dessert party (even though we don't care for the desserts...).  Absolutely thrilled to be attending the parties for the first time.  Decisions are sooo hard!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Stasieki said:


> Wow - was planning on attending 12/15 (our first night of our trip), but it is quite a bit more than if we went 12/17 - wonder why?  They expect more locals on a friday night party?



Exactly this, just like Resorts in Disney and hotels elsewhere are more expensive on a Friday night vs. a Sunday night, crowds are bigger because people tend to do more on those days vs. right before going back to work.


----------



## PSULion

lovingeire said:


> I don't know if this has been shared yet.  I saw it online in a FB group so take it with a grain of salt.  We won't know for sure until Disney, Shades or maybe Military Disney Trips release their info:
> 
> "The dates for military discounted Halloween and Christmas parties are as follows (the list is not long unfortunately):
> 
> MNSSHP:
> August 25, 29
> September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17, 24
> 
> Adults- $51.80
> Children- $48.30
> 
> MVMCP:
> November 9, 12, 14, 16"



Dates seem pretty likely as they are close to last year's... but I'd be (pleasantly) surprised if that price is accurate. Last year were $63/60 I believe.


----------



## FinnsMom7

bhyer said:


> I was unsuccessful getting a BOG reservation for dinner for any night of our trip.  Just wondering if they open up reservation times for during the Christmas Party?
> 
> Also, I totally can't decide if we should do the fireworks dessert party.  We are attending two parties.  One on November 9th and another on November 10th (the last night of our trip).  I would prefer to watch the fireworks from a straight on view and I'm not thrilled about having to pick up the tickets, etc. for the dessert party but I'm wondering if it will be so busy and crowded on the 10th that we would be better of doing the dessert party (even though we don't care for the desserts...).  Absolutely thrilled to be attending the parties for the first time.  Decisions are sooo hard!


Two years ago I was able to get 6pm ressie for bog about two months before our trip I checked every day


----------



## fflmaster

KSR0330 said:


> Would that mean that if going to the party I wouldn't be able to book FP after 6?



The cast member thinks that once you link your Christmas Party ticket the window for 6pm to 7pm should open.


----------



## lovingeire

PSULion said:


> Dates seem pretty likely as they are close to last year's... but I'd be (pleasantly) surprised if that price is accurate. Last year were $63/60 I believe.



Looks like these are only the prices for Halloween.  I'll check if the person updated with Christmas party pricing.  Last year the Christmas party was more expensive then the Halloween party too so these prices fall in line with the Halloween party which was $50.40 last year.  I'm actually surprised that the Christmas party is more expensive, but I haven't been to a halloween party yet.  This year will be my first.


----------



## Lothlórien

KSR0330 said:


> Yes, the saving on the tickets would be one of those discounts.




of course, but is $5 savings per MVMCP ticket worth the $600 (give or take) for an AP?  The obvious answer is no. 

If you buy $800 in souvenirs and save $80 - $160, book 2 - 3 trips and save $400 on a park ticket and you save a couple extra bucks here and there....then it makes sense.


----------



## pammydw

Just ordered our MVMCP tickets for December 1st! woop woop! Just can't wait!!  Wish we could have gone for December 3rd, but that will be our departure date.  Oh well!  Haven't done a Friday party before.  WHat kind of crowns should we expect?


----------



## PSULion

lovingeire said:


> Looks like these are only the prices for Halloween.  I'll check if the person updated with Christmas party pricing.  Last year the Christmas party was more expensive then the Halloween party too so these prices fall in line with the Halloween party which was $50.40 last year.  I'm actually surprised that the Christmas party is more expensive, but I haven't been to a halloween party yet.  This year will be my first.



That makes more sense. I didn't know what the military mnsshp rate was last year, only mvmcp. This is the first time there's even a chance of us using the discount for either party (although we've attended both) as we're there Nov 11-18.


----------



## takehertothemoon

Scrapdolly said:


> Mine went straight into my tickets on the app but as many have said mine show the wrong date int eh app - they show 6th December not 5th december
> Paper tickets I have printed and e mail show 5th
> 
> However - I cannot tell you how darned excited I am - I have danced round the room. Never been to Disney at Christmas before and so so so excited!!!!!!



I'm the 5th too!!! Can't wait!


----------



## siskaren

TheFloatingBear said:


> I'm a new passholder and it's all a little confusing to me...in my handy dandy passholder handbook, it says for these specialty ticked MK park events, it says you can buy for the "Passholder and up to three guests", *but it also says the discount is for day-of admission price and not "advanced sales admission price", *but I can put them in my cart on MDE (I can't purchase yet, as I'm not sure of our plans, but was just checking to see about the discount).  So, I'm not sure if I'm reading it right or what...



I'm not sure what's confusing to you - is it what I've bolded? That just means that you can't stack a passholder discount on top of an advance purchase discount.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Question for anyone who might know: my husband and I would qualify for the military discount if the party dates above are correct. Assuming they are, would disney refund us for what I bought so we could get the discount? I already purchased and completely forgot about the military discount.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

siskaren said:


> I'm not sure what's confusing to you - is it what I've bolded? That just means that you can't stack a passholder discount on top of an advance purchase discount.



I've never done a Christmas party so I didn't know that other advance purchase discounts were available, so I don't know what that would be referring to? I already assumed one couldn't stack discounts. What confused me was that as I read it, I thought it meant that in order to get the AP discount, you had to purchase the tickets the day of the party since it said day-of admission, as opposed to advanced sales (I thought if I purchased them online it would be an advanced sale), and that didn't make sense to me since people would want to purchase them in advance.


----------



## monique5

fflmaster said:


> The cast member thinks that once you link your Christmas Party ticket the window for 6pm to 7pm should open.



Last year FP+ ended @ 6:30pm. So latest you could book was 5:30-6:30pm.


----------



## robndani

MaC410 said:


> Just ordered my first ever tickets to the party! My wife and I are going 12/1 and 12/8 to bookend our trip!
> 
> Just a question...Do your tickets show up anywhere in MDE? I linked the tickets to my wife and I when making the purchase but I would just be nice to see them somewhere in MDE.



The CM I spoke to today said it can take up to 72 hours!  Yeah!



MaC410 said:


> Just a little something weird I noticed...If you go into the MDE App on your phone and go to the My Tickets section, it shows the wrong date for your party ticket. Mine shows tickets for December 2, 2016 and December 9, 2016 when I just bought tickets for December 1, 2017 and December 8, 2017. I have my confirmation email with all the correct information so it's probably just a bug in the app. Just wanted to let people know just in case they open the app and see wrong dates on their party tickets as well.



The same CM also told me dates are coming up wrong but they have the correct dates on their end and it will be fixed ASAP.



Spridell said:


> are we 100% sure on this?
> 
> When you go to checkout it does say "price is for pass holders only"
> 
> I dont want to get to the gate and there be a problem with other people in my party.



I am 100% sure - maybe even 101% sure!



TheFloatingBear said:


> I'm a new passholder and it's all a little confusing to me...in my handy dandy passholder handbook, it says for these specialty ticked MK park events, it says you can buy for the "Passholder and up to three guests", but it also says the discount is for day-of admission price and not "advanced sales admission price", but I can put them in my cart on MDE (I can't purchase yet, as I'm not sure of our plans, but was just checking to see about the discount).  So, I'm not sure if I'm reading it right or what...


I've bought for more than 3 people that weren't AP members before without a problem.  The tickets just get linked to everyone's magic bands so no ID was even needed for us.  We were all staying on property and everyone's name was on the reservation - not sure if that mattered!


----------



## imatex

We got our tickets!!!! Who else is going on November 28th?  See you there.


----------



## LucyBC80

fflmaster said:


> The change this year to make sure no dining reservations or fastpasses are scheduled after 6pm.


Well, there goes our third FP+.

We usually schedule FP+ using party tickets from 3:45-4:45, 4:50-5:50 and 5:50-6:50. Not even moving the first one to 3:10PM we'll be able to get a third FP+ if the system cuts off at 6PM. We'll still try to move our second FP+ as soon as we hit the first attraction but timing will be everything.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

robndani said:


> I've bought for more than 3 people that weren't AP members before without a problem.  The tickets just get linked to everyone's magic bands so no ID was even needed for us.  We were all staying on property and everyone's name was on the reservation - not sure if that mattered!



Good to know, thanks! We'd be a party of 4, but I was just messing around with it this morning (new toy and all...) and I put more than 4 in my cart to test it. It let me put more than 4 in, although I didn't purchase yet so I wasn't sure if it would allow me to complete the purchase.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

LucyBC80 said:


> Well, there goes our third FP+.
> 
> We usually schedule FP+ using party tickets from 3:45-4:45, 4:50-5:50 and 5:50-6:50. Not even moving the first one to 3:10PM we'll be able to get a third FP+ if the system cuts off at 6PM. We'll still try to move our second FP+ as soon as we hit the first attraction but timing will be everything.



So, I haven't done one of these parties yet...if you can come in at 4pm for the party but you can't make FPs after 6pm, does that mean you can only make two FPs? If you have separate admission to the park during the day can you just make them anytime? Sorry if this is a repeat question, but I couldn't find it in the first few posts (might have missed it...).


----------



## takehertothemoon

We're probably going to use one of our park ticket days to do a few hours in the morning of the party day at MK. Can I book FP with my regular ticket for the morning and book FP for the evening with my party ticket?


----------



## Amberleefuta

I got our tickets for December 12th. This will be our 2nd Christmas party. Just curious what everyone likes to wear and where most like to eat? We are on the deluxe dining plan and it's just my husband and i.


----------



## DianeMae

We are going November 17th. I am beyond excited! We have never been.  Now to plan what we will wear.


----------



## CMNJ

fflmaster said:


> The cast member thinks that once you link your Christmas Party ticket the window for 6pm to 7pm should open.



The cast member may have said it but I don't buy it. 

1. If the intention is to clear the standby que as much as possible during the 6-7 hour why would they allow fast passes for party guests as that would slow the stand by que from clearing?

2. I don't believe the MDE system is set up to only allow party tickets to make FP during a specified time window vs day tickets. Honestly I think this is why party guests are able to make FP at all. Disney does not advertise the early admission of 4 pm nor do they say that party tickets include FP entitlements. However the FP system allows party guests to make advance MK FP the day of the party for any time during regular park hours even though they cannot enter until late afternoon with that ticket.


----------



## CMNJ

takehertothemoon said:


> We're probably going to use one of our park ticket days to do a few hours in the morning of the party day at MK. Can I book FP with my regular ticket for the morning and book FP for the evening with my party ticket?


Short answer is no

Long answer is you can create "family members" to whom you assign the party tickets. "They" would then be entitled to get 3 FP.  If you do that you will need to obtain admission media in order to enter the park and redeem those FP.  So you would need to have plastic tickets mailed or pick them up at will call.


----------



## monique5

TheFloatingBear said:


> So, I haven't done one of these parties yet...if you can come in at 4pm for the party but you can't make FPs after 6pm, does that mean you can only make two FPs? If you have separate admission to the park during the day can you just make them anytime? Sorry if this is a repeat question, but I couldn't find it in the first few posts (might have missed it...).



3:30-4:30pm, 4:30-5:30pm, 5:30-6:30pm


----------



## monique5

Amberleefuta said:


> I got our tickets for December 12th. This will be our 2nd Christmas party. Just curious what everyone likes to wear and where most like to eat? We are on the deluxe dining plan and it's just my husband and i.



We will eat @ BoG, 4pm one night. CRT or CP, 2:40 the other night.

We will wear matching t-shirts shirts that coordinates with DD outfit.


----------



## JETSDAD

Just got tickets for our first Christmas party!  It will be our first December trip and we will be attending the Dec 12th party.


----------



## verleniahall

thanks for the heads up on the tickets not showing up on the web and the date being wrong on the app - i was freaking out until I came here!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

monique5 said:


> 3:30-4:30pm, 4:30-5:30pm, 5:30-6:30pm



Ok, thanks - I must have misunderstood - I thought a PP said that you couldn't make FPs after 6 this year.


----------



## jcvalenti

Okay .... I've never done this thing.  Going with the wife and 2 older kids (17 and 11) on 11/26.  Just how crazy it it going to get ?  I hate sticking around at night in MK during our summer trips because of the crowds on main street ... do they sell so many tickets that we're going to have to spend an hour of the evening camping out for a decent spot to watch the fireworks, or to see the parade ?  Looking at the list of things to do, I'm going to guess my kids are going to spend all of their time running from place to place to get cookies and hot chocolate.


----------



## CMNJ

TheFloatingBear said:


> Ok, thanks - I must have misunderstood - I thought a PP said that you couldn't make FPs after 6 this year.


I don't know if that's 100% confirmed yet. If they do make the cut off 6 instead of 6:30 then you could only make 2 advance FP or make 3-4, 4-5, and 5-6 with your 3-4 being closest to the park entrance and hoping for that late FP "grace period" to work for you


----------



## lovingeire

PSULion said:


> That makes more sense. I didn't know what the military mnsshp rate was last year, only mvmcp. This is the first time there's even a chance of us using the discount for either party (although we've attended both) as we're there Nov 11-18.



I've done Wine and Dine the past few years.  So I've done the first Christmas party and purchased party tickets at the gate the day of.  Other Christmas parties we haven't been within the discount window so we've purchased ahead of time, and will do the same for the 11/1 Halloween party.  I wish I could extend till the first Christmas Party on the 9th, but since I am scheduled to fly home on the 7th, no can do!


----------



## LucyBC80

CMNJ said:


> I don't know if that's 100% confirmed yet. If they do make the cut off 6 instead of 6:30 then you could only make 2 advance FP or make 3-4, 4-5, and 5-6 with your 3-4 being closest to the park entrance and hoping for that late FP "grace period" to work for you


The problem is that you cannot make 3-4, 4-5, 5-6, you need to have at least a five minute wait between Fastpasses as the system thinks you still hold a Fastpass at 4 and won't let you schedule another one before 4:05. And that will put you after the cut off period of 6pm if that turns out to be true.

We usually make our ways backwards, first we chose our last ride and fit everything based on that last 6-7 FP but if they indeed forces the system to close Fastpasses at 6pm there's no way to fit a third FP even if they let you in at 3:45 as they usually do.


----------



## Piglet4Ever

Got our tickets for the Nov 12 party, can't wait


----------



## fflmaster

TheFloatingBear said:


> Ok, thanks - I must have misunderstood - I thought a PP said that you couldn't make FPs after 6 this year.



I only relayed the message I was told today. The thought was you can't 'start' a FP request after 6PM, nor could you make a dining reservation. 

It would make sense that if Disney is limiting the time to allow FP and dining reservations to end at 6pm, that the window will not open after you link your ticket as the cast member suggested. But, this is anyone's guess right now.


----------



## CMNJ

LucyBC80 said:


> The problem is that you cannot make 3-4, 4-5, 5-6, you need to have at least a five minute wait between Fastpasses as the system thinks you still hold a Fastpass at 4 and won't let you schedule another one before 4:05. And that will put you after the cut off period of 6pm if that turns out to be true.
> 
> We usually make our ways backwards, first we chose our last ride and fit everything based on that last 6-7 FP but if they indeed forces the system to close Fastpasses at 6pm there's no way to fit a third FP even if they let you in at 3:45 as they usually do.


Not trying to argue with you but we routinely have back to back FP. We've never had a problem where they had to be 5 min apart. THey cannot overlap but one can start at the same time the other ones ends. I just tried again on MDE (have an AP) and no problem booking 3 back to back FP at MK (did 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30)


----------



## jamez2014

got our tickets for 9th November, taking our nearly 2yo, i think he will enjoy it. il be watching this thread for tips


----------



## takehertothemoon

CMNJ said:


> Short answer is no
> 
> Long answer is you can create "family members" to whom you assign the party tickets. "They" would then be entitled to get 3 FP.  If you do that you will need to obtain admission media in order to enter the park and redeem those FP.  So you would need to have plastic tickets mailed or pick them up at will call.



Damn. I set up fake family members and kept trying to assign it to them but the tickets would jump back to mine and my husbands actual names. Probably too late to re-assign. Kind of blows considering I'm using two separate tickets!


----------



## monique5

TheFloatingBear said:


> Ok, thanks - I must have misunderstood - I thought a PP said that you couldn't make FPs after 6 this year.



Speculation. Really want know until PP get in FP+ booking window of 1st party. That's what it has been on the past. Last year too. Some had mentioned until 6:40pm,but not sure. Those 3 times worked for us & others last year.


----------



## monique5

CMNJ said:


> Not trying to argue with you but we routinely have back to back FP. We've never had a problem where they had to be 5 min apart. THey cannot overlap but one can start at the same time the other ones ends. I just tried again on MDE (have an AP) and no problem booking 3 back to back FP at MK (did 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30)



This. We always do this. They do not have to be 5 minutes apart.


----------



## FinnsMom7

When I was there last December, the night of MVMCP I was able to add a FP for Winnie the Pooh (was taking whatever I could to try to add - this was before the App upgrade and ability to switch or add FP there) and it was for 5:45 to 6:45 I think, at 6:30 it expired before we even used it.

And I will add this, for first time party goers don't make sit down reservations for after 4:45/5pm if you really want to do meet n greets the parade and fireworks - it kills a lot of $$ time - my first party we got a last minute reservation at BOG for 6pm on MVMCP we were psyched. UNTIL we waited 40 minutes to even sit down.  CM said a lot of reservations were running over - AKA non party goers trying to hold out so that they could sneak in some MVMCP magic.  Sorry but that drove me nuts, people inconveniencing others to try to pull a fast freebie, so tacky.  So if this 6pm change it true I am glad, because as someone who pays for those tickets I want the full value.  And on party nights FPs are rarely even needed unless it is 7DMT


----------



## PSULion

Last year, we had a SDMT FP for 5:35-6:35. A few weeks after I made it, I got an email that it had been changed to Jungle Cruise from 5:30-6:30. I called right away and was told that all FP running past 6:30 were being cancelled/changed. I know I wasn't the only one, as we were all discussing it on here.


----------



## Kirk

Just bought tickets for Dec 22! I'm excited!


----------



## jesschris

So excited to buy my tickets!


----------



## MemoryMakers

takehertothemoon said:


> Damn. I set up fake family members and kept trying to assign it to them but the tickets would jump back to mine and my husbands actual names. Probably too late to re-assign. Kind of blows considering I'm using two separate tickets!



Yeah, as my work around, I just created a second MDE account with a different email address.  Bought tickets using that account.  Know I can only make FP+ 30 days out since I won't have our Hotel stay on that account. 

Will enter the park earlier in the day using regular tix, use FP+, then use 3 more FP+ (whatever I can get) that I'll grab 30 days out using MVMCP tix.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Another crowd question: I was originally thinking of doing MK on a non party day because there would be more hours to do things.  However,  would I be able to get just as much done on a non party day that has less crowds? In other words are Tuesdays and Thursdays significantly lower crowds due to the reduced hours?


----------



## Miniature Tim

I booked my family for the Thursday, Dec 7th Party hoping for smaller crowds than the weekends here, but we're also going before the vast majority of schools let out for winter break.  I'm hoping that the combination of that and a Thursday make for a lower crowd level.


----------



## JohnneeO

fflmaster said:


> Had a very interesting conversation with a cast member today.
> 
> After speaking with a couple guest service managers and some others "in the know", Disney World is trying something new this year with the closing hours on party nights.
> 
> The party will still run from 7pm-12am, and the regular park hours will still be open to 7pm. However, on the computer system the park hours will stay open to only 6pm.
> 
> The change this year to make sure no dining reservations or fastpasses are scheduled after 6pm. This gives those that have dining and fastpasses the time to eat and ride before the party begins. The person did say the rides will still be open till 7pm, of course. The person said this was changed to help with the amount of people with dining reservations all the way up to 7pm, and then still being in the park after the party started.




Well, this would finally explain the posted MK park hours of 6 PM. A few comments relating to subsequent posts regarding FP's.

In prior years, the FP+ system would cut-off at 6:30 PM, 30 minutes prior to official park closing, but not until after folks had made FP+'s with a window that extended past 6:30 PM. This lead to FP+'s being cancelled/revised. Those of us in the know knew to make FP+'s that did not extend past 6:30 PM.

If the official park closing is kept at 6:00 PM, then the FP+ cutoff will likely not only be set at 6:00 PM, but (and this is the key) will also remain set for 6:00 PM. This means that WDW will avoid having to cancel/change FP+'s, as the correct cut-off was always in the system, based on the park hours.

However, if the cut-off time is 6 PM, I believe it will still be possible for party goers to get in 3 FP+ reservations. Last year, we had FP+'s windows of less than 1 hour at the end of the night. For example, 9:15 Pm - 10 PM for Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor, when the attraction was closing at 10 PM, and there were other I cannot recall. Assuming the FP+ system will offer 5:30 PM - 6 PM or 5:20 PM - 6 PM FP+ windows on party nights, then party goers would be still be able to have 3 FP+'s they can use, but the third window would be shorter (ending at 6 PM) than in the past.

Regarding the 6 - 7 PM hour in MK, I would expect that shortening the FP+ window by 30 minutes might increase standby times, while day guests leaving around 6 PM based on published park hours would reduce standby times. No way to guess in advance how these factors will balance out.


----------



## Imbetterwithbacon

MaC410 said:


> Just a little something weird I noticed...If you go into the MDE App on your phone and go to the My Tickets section, it shows the wrong date for your party ticket. Mine shows tickets for December 2, 2016 and December 9, 2016 when I just bought tickets for December 1, 2017 and December 8, 2017. I have my confirmation email with all the correct information so it's probably just a bug in the app. Just wanted to let people know just in case they open the app and see wrong dates on their party tickets as well.



I have the same issue, I reached out to my TA and she indicated they are having some tech issue and should be resolved by Monday


----------



## suemom2kay

I bet the dates are showing the next day because it is scheduled to start AFTER park closure that day.  Hopefully they fix the glitch.


----------



## Acrosthec

Sarahraegraham said:


> Question for anyone who might know: my husband and I would qualify for the military discount if the party dates above are correct. Assuming they are, would disney refund us for what I bought so we could get the discount? I already purchased and completely forgot about the military discount.



I can't say for sure, but it never hurts to call!  I bought tickets and had to completely change my date one year because of a family conflict, and guest services was very kind about letting me transfer the tickets to another date and pay the difference.  I would call and explain what happened and see what they offer you.  The worst they can say is no!  Good luck!


----------



## takehertothemoon

Miniature Tim said:


> I booked my family for the Thursday, Dec 7th Party hoping for smaller crowds than the weekends here, but we're also going before the vast majority of schools let out for winter break.  I'm hoping that the combination of that and a Thursday make for a lower crowd level.



Was conflicted between the 5th or 7th, but picked the 5th! It is Pop Warner week so it might be higher than a normal weekday but hopefully still a lower crowd level!


----------



## Trap

we will be going on the 28th


----------



## siskaren

TheFloatingBear said:


> I've never done a Christmas party so I didn't know that other advance purchase discounts were available, so I don't know what that would be referring to? I already assumed one couldn't stack discounts. *What confused me was that as I read it, I thought it meant that in order to get the AP discount, you had to purchase the tickets the day of the party since it said day-of admission, as opposed to advanced sales* (I thought if I purchased them online it would be an advanced sale), and that didn't make sense to me since people would want to purchase them in advance.



No, it just means that the AP discount is taken off the day-of admission price, not off the advance purchase price.



takehertothemoon said:


> Damn. I set up fake family members and kept trying to assign it to them but the tickets would jump back to mine and my husbands actual names. Probably too late to re-assign. Kind of blows considering I'm using two separate tickets!





MemoryMakers said:


> Yeah, as my work around, *I just created a second MDE account with a different email address.*



That's what you have to do to make FP reservations with both a party ticket and a regular ticket on the same day, not create fake people on the MDE account you already have.


----------



## Rickat96

FP times are not that clean I.E. 4pm, 5pm and 6pm sharp. Availability times (when you start to pick them) may be 4:03- 5:05 etc- so you may only get 2 for party ticket. This happened to me last year. Keep in mind a lot of folks have park-hoppers and will make FP for MK up until the time to leave (no party ticket) and go to another park. In other words party ticket holders are not the only ones who will try to get FP before the party officially starts.

At least for last December- Went 8-16 last year and pretty much all of the rides were walk on. I remember doing Splash and Big Thunder 3=4 times each, back to back. For those whom are going for the first time- Absolutely amazing.


----------



## iheartglaciers

With all the talk of assigning party tickets to fake family members to book FPs.  Is that only if you're using a park ticket for the morning and then using the party ticket for the evening?

My party is getting 3-day park tickets plus a Christmas party ticket.  We won't be going to a park on the party day.  But we want to book FPs at 60 days for the three park days and the Christmas day (4-6:30pm).  Will that work assigned normally?

Thanks!!


----------



## laurxx24

We are going for the first time on November 16! Two adults, but still very excited!!


----------



## siskaren

iheartglaciers said:


> With all the talk of assigning party tickets to fake family members to book FPs.  Is that only if you're using a park ticket for the morning and then using the party ticket for the evening?
> 
> My party is getting 3-day park tickets plus a Christmas party ticket.  We won't be going to a park on the party day.  But we want to book FPs at 60 days for the three park days and the Christmas day (4-6:30pm).  Will that work assigned normally?
> 
> Thanks!!



Since you'll have 4 days of tickets, you'll be able to make 4 days of FP reservations.


----------



## CMNJ

siskaren said:


> That's what you have to do to make FP reservations with both a party ticket and a regular ticket on the same day, not create fake people on the MDE account you already have.


Not true unless there was a change since last year. We booked FP last year and the year before for our alter egos using the party tickets (we also had tickets for regular admission those days). "They" are listed as family members under my MDE account not on a different one.


----------



## takehertothemoon

CMNJ said:


> Not true unless there was a change since last year. We booked FP last year and the year before for our alter egos using the party tickets (we also had tickets for regular admission those days). "They" are listed as family members under my MDE account not on a different one.



I still can't see them online but through the app I can reassign the tickets. If I reassign them to the alter ego family members I should be able to make FP+ selections at 30 days? We'll book the hard to get rides with our regular ticket admission at 60 days out and some favourites with 30 days out with the event ticket hopefully!


----------



## DisneyDork1969

imatex said:


> We got our tickets!!!! Who else is going on November 28th?  See you there.



I plan to be there on the 28th...can't buy my tixs till after May 30 (after I get back from my Cancun trip)....CAN'T WAIT!!!!!

John


----------



## CMNJ

takehertothemoon said:


> I still can't see them online but through the app I can reassign the tickets. If I reassign them to the alter ego family members I should be able to make FP+ selections at 30 days? We'll book the hard to get rides with our regular ticket admission at 60 days out and some favourites with 30 days out with the event ticket hopefully!


Yes but you can actually get hem at 60 days. Another glitch with the FP system is the 60/30 day entitlements. If anyone in your MDE account is not on your room reservation they cannot make FP on their own until 30 days BUT they can be  included in your (the onsite guest's) FP plans to make them at 60 days. So if you want to get 2 sets of FP at 60 days you need to make FP at MK with the alter egos PLUS someone who is actually on your room reservation. Then once you create the FP you want for the alter egos you can change your non party FP to another park. If you plan to go to MK that day is you can make the same FPs for your "whole" party then change the alter egos FP to what you want them to have. The gist is you can't create FP for the alter egos at 60 days unless they are made in conjunction with someone on the reservation. However once created you can modify them.


----------



## Fantasia79

First time going in November.  Couldn't be more excited.


----------



## takehertothemoon

CMNJ said:


> Yes but you can actually get hem at 60 days. Another glitch with the FP system is the 60/30 day entitlements. If anyone in your MDE account is not on your room reservation they cannot make FP on their own until 30 days BUT they can be  included in your (the onsite guest's) FP plans to make them at 60 days. So if you want to get 2 sets of FP at 60 days you need to make FP at MK with the alter egos PLUS someone who is actually on your room reservation. Then once you create the FP you want for the alter egos you can change your non party FP to another park. If you plan to go to MK that day is you can make the same FPs for your "whole" party then change the alter egos FP to what you want them to have. The gist is you can't create FP for the alter egos at 60 days unless they are made in conjunction with someone on the reservation. However once created you can modify them.



Oh I get what you're saying, I'm going to try this thanks for your help!!


----------



## mdraz

For the ADRs 180 days in advance can we make them after midnight that night? Or 6am or something? Thanks!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

mdraz said:


> For the ADRs 180 days in advance can we make them after midnight that night? Or 6am or something? Thanks!


6am


----------



## mdraz

ENJDisneyFan said:


> 6am


Thank you


----------



## cwt580

ok.. my event tix show up in MyDis app but not correct day.. is this happening to most everyone else? picked the dec 7 but shows up dec 8 and there is party on both nights. Sure hope I don't need another phone call. Confirmation says dec 7

need to make sure its correct because ADRs revolve around the party date.


----------



## meryll83

cwt580 said:


> ok.. my event tix show up in MyDis app but not correct day.. is this happening to most everyone else? picked the dec 7 but shows up dec 8 and there is party on both nights. Sure hope I don't need another phone call. Confirmation says dec 7
> 
> need to make sure its correct because ADRs revolve around the party date.


Yes, if you look a couple of pages back it's a known issue they're dealing with, hopefully to be resolved by next week.
You'll also find that while the tickets do show up in the app (with the incorrect date!) they aren't currently showing at all on the web!


----------



## Miniature Tim

takehertothemoon said:


> Was conflicted between the 5th or 7th, but picked the 5th! It is Pop Warner week so it might be higher than a normal weekday but hopefully still a lower crowd level!



We contemplated shifting our party date to after Pop Warner week since we'll be there until the 13th, actually.  We ended up booking according to our plan for the 7th though because my lovely wife reasoned that if Pop Warner is all these school teams and families, then the party may actually be a great time to bank on not many of them being there because of the extra cost/the price went up.  

Totally just a theory mind you, but it kinda makes a bit of sense.  Heck, I've read so many conflicting reports about the crowds during Pop Warner week (Busy, Not Busy, OMG WHY Busy, Totally Normal) that the only consistent thing I took away from it all is to try and not stay in one of the resorts specifically hosting the teams.  

No matter what it's our first MVMCP and Pop Warner week can't change that, right?


----------



## MaC410

Miniature Tim said:


> We contemplated shifting our party date to after Pop Warner week since we'll be there until the 13th, actually.  We ended up booking according to our plan for the 7th though because my lovely wife reasoned that if Pop Warner is all these school teams and families, then the party may actually be a great time to bank on not many of them being there because of the extra cost/the price went up.
> 
> Totally just a theory mind you, but it kinda makes a bit of sense.  Heck, I've read so many conflicting reports about the crowds during Pop Warner week (Busy, Not Busy, OMG WHY Busy, Totally Normal) that the only consistent thing I took away from it all is to try and not stay in one of the resorts specifically hosting the teams.
> 
> No matter what it's our first MVMCP and Pop Warner week can't change that, right?



My thinking is the same as well. I could be completely wrong since I've never been to MVMCP and I've never been during Pop Warner week. But I just have to assume that these groups aren't going to be paying all that extra money to attend the parties.


----------



## takehertothemoon

Miniature Tim said:


> We contemplated shifting our party date to after Pop Warner week since we'll be there until the 13th, actually.  We ended up booking according to our plan for the 7th though because my lovely wife reasoned that if Pop Warner is all these school teams and families, then the party may actually be a great time to bank on not many of them being there because of the extra cost/the price went up.
> 
> Totally just a theory mind you, but it kinda makes a bit of sense.  Heck, I've read so many conflicting reports about the crowds during Pop Warner week (Busy, Not Busy, OMG WHY Busy, Totally Normal) that the only consistent thing I took away from it all is to try and not stay in one of the resorts specifically hosting the teams.
> 
> No matter what it's our first MVMCP and Pop Warner week can't change that, right?



Very true, I like your wife's way of thinking! I thought they wouldn't buy park tickets since they will be busy in the day and can get a ticket just for the evening . But like your last sentence said, it's our first MVMCP  also and we're gonna have a blast either way!

(Off topic rant - we can't get free dining during pop warner week but people can get free dining over Christmas when they don't need an incentive for sales )


----------



## FinnsMom7

takehertothemoon said:


> Very true, I like your wife's way of thinking! I thought they wouldn't buy park tickets since they will be busy in the day and can get a ticket just for the evening . But like your last sentence said, it's our first MVMCP  also and we're gonna have a blast either way!
> 
> (Off topic rant - we can't get free dining during pop warner week but people can get free dining over Christmas when they don't need an incentive for sales )


Confused on your comment, there are no evening only tickets in WDW, only in DL - or did you mean, can't just get a ticket for at night.

I have been there during Pop Warner and as long as you aren't at the hotel they stay at, it isn't all that big of an issue.  I am between Sunday Dec 10 and Tues Dec 12 myself right now, I hope that since Pop Warner ends the 8th most will be cleared out by Sunday night getting back to school after a week away.


----------



## takehertothemoon

FinnsMom7 said:


> Confused on your comment, there are no evening only tickets in WDW, only in DL - or did you mean, can't just get a ticket for at night.
> 
> I have been there during Pop Warner and as long as you aren't at the hotel they stay at, it isn't all that big of an issue.  I am between Sunday Dec 10 and Tues Dec 12 myself right now, I hope that since Pop Warner ends the 8th most will be cleared out by Sunday night getting back to school after a week away.



Yeah that was pretty confusing lol sorry! I meant that since MVMCP is just an evening one-night ticket event Pop Warner families would be more interested in that than purchasing multi-day park tickets since they won't get value out of them!

Unfortunately we are staying at All Star Movies but we have a car and have no plans to use the food court, or bus if there are long lines!


----------



## FinnsMom7

takehertothemoon said:


> Yeah that was pretty confusing lol sorry! I meant that since MVMCP is just an evening one-night ticket event Pop Warner families would be more interested in that than purchasing multi-day park tickets since they won't get value out of them!
> 
> Unfortunately we are staying at All Star Movies but we have a car and have no plans to use the food court, or bus if there are long lines!


Pop Warner is at Coronado this year, so you shouldn't see too much influx at ASM and they get their own shuttles to where they are going for games and and practice so the buses aren't overly effected either.


----------



## takehertothemoon

FinnsMom7 said:


> Pop Warner is at Coronado this year, so you shouldn't see too much influx at ASM and they get their own shuttles to where they are going for games and and practice so the buses aren't overly effected either.



That's great news, thanks!! I've been trying to find info about 2017 but was having no luck!


----------



## Loopster

takehertothemoon said:


> Was conflicted between the 5th or 7th, but picked the 5th! It is Pop Warner week so it might be higher than a normal weekday but hopefully still a lower crowd level!





Miniature Tim said:


> We contemplated shifting our party date to after Pop Warner week since we'll be there until the 13th, actually.  We ended up booking according to our plan for the 7th though because my lovely wife reasoned that if Pop Warner is all these school teams and families, then the party may actually be a great time to bank on not many of them being there because of the extra cost/the price went up.
> 
> Totally just a theory mind you, but it kinda makes a bit of sense.  Heck, I've read so many conflicting reports about the crowds during Pop Warner week (Busy, Not Busy, OMG WHY Busy, Totally Normal) that the only consistent thing I took away from it all is to try and not stay in one of the resorts specifically hosting the teams.
> 
> No matter what it's our first MVMCP and Pop Warner week can't change that, right?




We went to MVMCP a couple years ago during Pop Warner week and walked on everything that night (pretty sure it was Dec 6...) I was so worried about the crowds from everything I read, but worried for no reason. The parks weren't very crowded that week either. Don't stress it!


----------



## Disneymaddness

Loopster said:


> We went to MVMCP a couple years ago during Pop Warner week and walked on everything that night (pretty sure it was Dec 6...) I was so worried about the crowds from everything I read, but worried for no reason. The parks weren't very crowded that week either. Don't stress it!


This is so good to hear. We will be going to the party on Dec. 5th and are so excited!!


----------



## imatex

Trap said:


> we will be going on the 28th


We are going on the 28th!


----------



## imatex

DisneyDork1969 said:


> I plan to be there on the 28th...can't buy my tixs till after May 30 (after I get back from my Cancun trip)....CAN'T WAIT!!!!!
> 
> John


Have fun, maybe we will see you. We are a group of 11 so you usually can't miss us.


----------



## LucyBC80

Lots of us going on the 28th!

We bought our tickets using a secondary MDE account and will try to make two sets of fastpasses. What is usually available at 30 days out?


----------



## MaC410

Looks like they fixed the issue with the MDE website. My party tickets are finally showing! The MDE app though still shows the wrong days.


----------



## Scrapdolly

I am trying to figure the fast passes out


----------



## Trap

me and my wife are going on the 28th


----------



## FinnsMom7

Who has had experience with Sunday night parties??? Different blogs say different things about Sunday and Tuesday nights I am still toying between the two options


----------



## ToddlerMom311

How busy would the Friday of the week after Thanksgiving be?  Should I plan on a Tuesday party instead?


----------



## siskaren

ToddlerMom311 said:


> How busy would the Friday of the week after Thanksgiving be?  Should I plan on a Tuesday party instead?



Common wisdom is that Fridays are busier due to more locals attending, since they don't have to worry about getting up early the next day for work or school.


----------



## DianeMae

MaC410 said:


> Looks like they fixed the issue with the MDE website. My party tickets are finally showing! The MDE app though still shows the wrong days.


Mine are fixed online too! Yay! Still showing wrong dates on the app though as well.


----------



## monique5

*Happy Mother's Day to all the Dis moms!*


----------



## meryll83

MaC410 said:


> Looks like they fixed the issue with the MDE website. My party tickets are finally showing! The MDE app though still shows the wrong days.





DianeMae said:


> Mine are fixed online too! Yay! Still showing wrong dates on the app though as well.



Same, the web now displays and correctly, the app still has the wrong date...

Will these automatically tag to our magicbands?


----------



## oceanscape

Any news on the dessert party?  We're within our 180-day ADR window...


----------



## monique5

oceanscape said:


> Any news on the dessert party?  We're within our 180-day ADR window...



Listed on Disney Website as - For more information, please check back in the near future.
Post #1 will be updated when details are released. It appears that Disney is behind on all things MNSSHP & MVMCP this year. Regular ADRs during party info isn't uploaded either.


----------



## siskaren

meryll83 said:


> Same, the web now displays and correctly, the app still has the wrong date...
> 
> Will these automatically tag to our magicbands?



Anything that's in your MDE account can be accessed by your magic band.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

December Hours Posted
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/...-world-crowd-calendar-and-park-hours-created/


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> December Hours Posted
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/...-world-crowd-calendar-and-park-hours-created/


so awesome! my morning was getting boring after the kitten rescue I woke up to, now i can disney plan!


----------



## CMNJ

It's interesting that they are definitely listing MK closing time as 6 pm on party nights. Wonder if they will truly close then or if it is just like what another poster was told (will actually stay open until 7 for day guests but will not advertise that nor will they allow FP or dining ADR past 6 for non party guests).


----------



## CMNJ

I also wonder if this means they will change the castle lighting that used to occur prior to close on party nights. When I read about that last year I thought it was foolish to have a special event like that so close to park closing as it would encourage so many day guests to stay right until closing and make it harder for cast members to get them out in a timely manner.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Military Dates & Prices added to Post #1


----------



## monique5

CMNJ said:


> I also wonder if this means they will change the castle lighting that used to occur prior to close on party nights. When I read about that last year I thought it was foolish to have a special event like that so close to park closing as it would encourage so many day guests to stay right until closing and make it harder for cast members to get them out in a timely manner.



Are you referring to Frozen Holiday Wish? It was offered ~6:15pm for day guests and during party for party guests.

With that being said & to post before this one (I commented when you originally had this concern/question.) Any thing is possible, but park hours change the month of too. Last year, I went for Halloween and park hours changed in August, September and the 1st week in October for October.

Disney did better last year as compared to previous years of clearing out park and checking wristbands, but it still needs improvement. No less than 10 people were removed from Dessert Party parade viewing, after myself & another guest commented on no bands. Then about 5 CMs did a sweep & cleared them out and monitored more until parade was over. Day guests complaining about leaving early, but most want to eat and shop, i.e. hide to experience party without paying. Then party guests are complaining more, which they rightfully should, about non-party guests having ADRs during party, shopping for party exclusive merchandise, and siting on Main St. for parade. So if this is true, hopefully they have a plan to clear out non-party guests. 

However, I feel this has more to do with ADRs than park closing early. Last year ADRs during party was not updated until June & most PP have reserved ADRs by then, then pop-up and emails went out regarding needing a party ticket for those times. So lots of PP complaining (non-party guests) about eating before party, so doesn't matter if party started if still in restaurant & would leave park immediately after eating even if party was going on.


----------



## monique5

@CMNJ - Which party are you attending? Or both?


----------



## CMNJ

We are definitely attending MNSSHP but are probably making a weekend trip to hit the Christmas party this year as well. We have been to the Halloween parties the past two years and love them but have never hit a Christmas party.


----------



## CMNJ

monique5 said:


> Are you referring to Frozen Holiday Wish? It was offered ~6:15pm for day guests and during party for party guests.
> However, I feel this has more to do with ADRs than park closing early. Last year ADRs during party was not updated until June & most PP have reserved ADRs by then, then pop-up and emails went out regarding needing a party ticket for those times. So lots of PP complaining (non-party guests) about eating before party, so doesn't matter if party started if still in restaurant & would leave park immediately after eating even if party was going on.


Yes I was talking about the frozen holiday wish. My thought simply was that if they are trying to thin the crowd prior to 7 pm a show scheduled to start That late would seem to have the opposite effect as people would stay in order to see it. Perhaps I'm wrong and it leads to mass exodus immediately following (like the Main Street parade used to do) but I figured that giving people a reason to stay until right before closing would make it harder for them to clear the park.  Honestly I'm not really worried about it was more an observation. At MNSSHP it as in our experience they checked bands in order to get into character lines/lands etc but it would stink to have Main Street super mobbed when we go to see it "snow" if the day guests are hanging out after 7.
I do agree I think it is to prevent late ADRs for non party guests as well as clear the standby ques as much as possible (by ending FP at 6). I wonder if they will officially change published park hours in advance or if it will simply be like when they "decide" the day of to stay open an hour late.


----------



## Bookgirlinchicago

Should we do the party mid trip (day before a resort day) or last night at disney (day before we fly home)?  We have a 6 year old who will happily stay up late.


----------



## Miniature Tim

Bookgirlinchicago said:


> Should we do the party mid trip (day before a resort day) or last night at disney (day before we fly home)?  We have a 6 year old who will happily stay up late.



Take this with a grain of salt since I haven't been to a MVMCP yet.

For my wife, son and I, I would prefer to do it mid-early in the trip.  While that would be one heck of a way to end a trip on a high note, I think with just how tired we'd be, it would make the travel home a little miserable.  And I'm just talking my wife and I, LOL.  My boy is 9 and he's still invincible and made of rubber.


----------



## monique5

Bookgirlinchicago said:


> Should we do the party mid trip (day before a resort day) or last night at disney (day before we fly home)?  We have a 6 year old who will happily stay up late.



Truly a personal preference and depends on what you plan to do on the other days. We've attended a MVMCP on Day 2 of trip, That was fine and the only party we could attend. Last year we attended 2 MNSSHP back to back, October 30th & 31st. We checked out on November 1st but not an issue, we were flying and had an afternoon flight. So didn't leave resort until around 1pm. Slept in, breakfast, park with 3 FP+, back to resort for DME. Very tired, but loved it and slept on bus and plane. This year we will do MVMCP in the middle of our trip. Could do it at beginning, but not.


----------



## KSR0330

Bookgirlinchicago said:


> Should we do the party mid trip (day before a resort day) or last night at disney (day before we fly home)? We have a 6 year old who will happily stay up late.



For me, I'd rather go at the beginning or middle of the trip rather than the last night.  I don't want the sadness of going home the next day to take anything away from the joy of the party!


----------



## Bookgirlinchicago

KSR0330 said:


> For me, I'd rather go at the beginning or middle of the trip rather than the last night.  I don't want the sadness of going home the next day to take anything away from the joy of the party!


This makes sense.  But if we have to leave at 6 the last night and go back to the resort...I feel like that will feel sad too.  Right?


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

Bookgirlinchicago said:


> This makes sense.  But if we have to leave at 6 the last night and go back to the resort...I feel like that will feel sad too.  Right?


I agree with this! Our last night has a MVMCP and we might go because we think it would be sad to leave at 6:00 our last night.


----------



## Sommermo

DiaryofaDisneyKid said:


> I agree with this! Our last night has a MVMCP and we might go because we think it would be sad to leave at 6:00 our last night.



When we did the Halloween party in 2015 we went on our last night for that reason and plus I knew we would be tired the next day and at least we would just be traveling and not trying to go into a park.  I think it worked well for us and we are doing the Christmas party on our last night this time.  Going out with a bang!


----------



## keepswimming76

We did MVMCP for the first time last year during a 3 night trip. We went on our last night because it was a Sunday as opposed to going on a Friday.  We really did end the visit with a bang and ended on such a high note. 
It ended up working very well because we are rope-droppers and I would have hated to feel like I missed out on precious park time the following day. 
We're going again this year for 4 nights and will go to MVMCP our last night as well. Day 1 MK, Day 2 EP, Day 3 MVMCP . Our flight the next day doesn't leave until 1 p.m. so that will be the only morning we be able to actually sleep in, lol!

All that being said - if we were going for more nights and we had an off day I would plan the party for the night before.


----------



## dkrauss

Will be doing our 3rd MVMCP in as many years (love this party ).  This year will be doing the first party of the year on Nov 9th.  I've found statistics for the 2015 party (ride lines, sell out info).  I can't seem to locate anything for 2016.   What I'm looking for is the sell-out time frames for 2016 party dates.  My wife's family will be doing they're first party with us and we don't want to get sold out on this.

Any info/links that can be provided would be greatly appreciated 

Doug


----------



## NathanD

dkrauss said:


> Will be doing our 3rd MVMCP in as many years (love this party ).  This year will be doing the first party of the year on Nov 9th.  I've found statistics for the 2015 party (ride lines, sell out info).  I can't seem to locate anything for 2016.   What I'm looking for is the sell-out time frames for 2016 party dates.  My wife's family will be doing they're first party with us and we don't want to get sold out on this.
> 
> Any info/links that can be provided would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Doug


Pretty sure the first page of this thread has info about last year's dates that sold out.


----------



## monique5

dkrauss said:


> Will be doing our 3rd MVMCP in as many years (love this party ).  This year will be doing the first party of the year on Nov 9th.  I've found statistics for the 2015 party (ride lines, sell out info).  I can't seem to locate anything for 2016.   What I'm looking for is the sell-out time frames for 2016 party dates.  My wife's family will be doing they're first party with us and we don't want to get sold out on this.
> 
> Any info/links that can be provided would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Doug



Post #2


----------



## dearinggirl

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, I couldn't find it...

We will be coming for 13 days. We bought 10 day passes. I figured if we bought tickets for MVMCP, that could be an 11th day in parks. Then I can leave travel days with no park entry. 

My question is, if I go to a party midway through my trip, do they deduct that day from your park entry days? I don't want to get to my last day and see that they thought I went to the park 10x already. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## dkrauss

monique5 said:


> Post #2


Actually found it in Post #3......thanks.  Great info here to.  Feel comfortable waiting a bit as in 2016 the 1st party didn't sell out (according to this thread.......which I'm pretty comfortable with).  Surely won't wait that long but better positioned for purchase in August 

Thanks again!

Doug


----------



## monique5

dkrauss said:


> Actually found it in Post #3......thanks.  Great info here to.  Feel comfortable waiting a bit as in 2016 the 1st party didn't sell out (according to this thread.......which I'm pretty comfortable with).  Surely won't wait that long but better positioned for purchase in August
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Doug



Yes, Post #3. Posted without checking. Post #2 on different thread from last year.


----------



## monique5

dearinggirl said:


> Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, I couldn't find it...
> 
> We will be coming for 13 days. We bought 10 day passes. I figured if we bought tickets for MVMCP, that could be an 11th day in parks. Then I can leave travel days with no park entry.
> 
> My question is, if I go to a party midway through my trip, do they deduct that day from your park entry days? I don't want to get to my last day and see that they thought I went to the park 10x already.
> 
> Does that make sense?



Post #1 --
*When do MVMCP Tickets go on sale? *

*2017 - Tickets go on sale on May 10th. Tickets were released prior to prices being announced.*

>>>>>>Please note that MVMCP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MVMCP.


You can enter the park starting at 4pm with a party ticket (unless that changes this year).


----------



## dearinggirl

monique5 said:


> Post #1 --
> *When do MVMCP Tickets go on sale? *
> 
> *2017 - Tickets go on sale on May 10th. Tickets were released prior to prices being announced.*
> 
> >>>>>>Please note that MVMCP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MVMCP.
> 
> 
> You can enter the park starting at 4pm with a party ticket (unless that changes this year).




So, does this mean as long as we do not enter before 4 on the day we purchased our party tickets for, the day will not be deducted from our MYW passes?


----------



## FinnsMom7

dearinggirl said:


> Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, I couldn't find it...
> 
> We will be coming for 13 days. We bought 10 day passes. I figured if we bought tickets for MVMCP, that could be an 11th day in parks. Then I can leave travel days with no park entry.
> 
> My question is, if I go to a party midway through my trip, do they deduct that day from your park entry days? I don't want to get to my last day and see that they thought I went to the park 10x already.
> Does that make sense?



The day of the MVMCP you just can't go into the park until 4pm, if you wanted to go in earlier it would require a park ticket - simply use your MVMCP card/ticket upon entry that day - I know you can link to the MDE but I always carry mine with my just in case, and to make sure I am not accidentally using a park day as well.


----------



## monique5

dearinggirl said:


> So, does this mean as long as we do not enter before 4 on the day we purchased our party tickets for, the day will not be deducted from our MYW passes?



Well yes, but you would need to go through the line for party ticket holders. There will be signs at the entrance separate for party entry.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Bookgirlinchicago said:


> This makes sense.  But if we have to leave at 6 the last night and go back to the resort...I feel like that will feel sad too.  Right?


We went mid-trip last year.  This year we are doing the last night.  I think it will be the perfect ending to the week.  And we don't have an early flight the next morning, so we can sleep in, head to the airport, and then rest on the plane.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

FinnsMom7 said:


> The day of the MVMCP you just can't go into the park until 4pm, if you wanted to go in earlier it would require a park ticket - simply use your MVMCP card/ticket upon entry that day - I know you can link to the MDE but I always carry mine with my just in case, and to make sure I am not accidentally using a park day as well.


This!  I was also paranoid about them accidentally using a park day so I scanned our paper tickets rather than the magic bands.


----------



## FinnsMom7

ENJDisneyFan said:


> This!  I was also paranoid about them accidentally using a park day so I scanned our paper tickets rather than the magic bands.


I have always bought park tickets for every day, because once you hit like 4/5 days the extra day cost is like $18 or something so I always justify that should weather cause any issues I would rather have that day to go do something, and I am always so amped the day of the party I couldn't imagine sleeping in or being parkless until 4 pm.  This year the DH suggested doing HS since its so limited in what we need to do that way we can get back to POP early and relax if we want.


----------



## dkrauss

dearinggirl said:


> So, does this mean as long as we do not enter before 4 on the day we purchased our party tickets for, the day will not be deducted from our MYW passes?



YUP!

Doug


----------



## JennLTX

Dumb question time.  Our plans are to spend at least the afternoon at MK (the kiddo is a Sorcerers fiend), so when it's party time, do we just put on our wristbands or do we have to go out and come back in again?


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

Did everyone notice that 7DMT will not be open this year during MNSSHP? I hope it's not the same for MVMCP.


----------



## megs1313

I'm sorry if this is answered already, but I'm wondering if I should worry that tickets will sell out for the second week of november before I'm ready to book....I will be booking in july and my dates are somewhat flexible, but I definitely am looking for that second week of november, with the first week being a fall back if there aren't MVMCP tickets left when i wanted them. Should I be worried?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

DiaryofaDisneyKid said:


> Did everyone notice that 7DMT will not be open this year during MNSSHP? I hope it's not the same for MVMCP.


I'm hoping that's a mistake....it would be crazy to close one of the most popular rides during the party....!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

megs1313 said:


> I'm sorry if this is answered already, but I'm wondering if I should worry that tickets will sell out for the second week of november before I'm ready to book....I will be booking in july and my dates are somewhat flexible, but I definitely am looking for that second week of november, with the first week being a fall back if there aren't MVMCP tickets left when i wanted them. Should I be worried?


No.  Tickets don't typically sell out that fast.  Check out the first page, it has the dates the parties sold out last year.


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I'm hoping that's a mistake....it would be crazy to close one of the most popular rides during the party....!


I agree! I just read this on the DIS homepage under news. Jungle Cruise will also be closed.


----------



## dearinggirl

FinnsMom7 said:


> The day of the MVMCP you just can't go into the park until 4pm, if you wanted to go in earlier it would require a park ticket - simply use your MVMCP card/ticket upon entry that day - I know you can link to the MDE but I always carry mine with my just in case, and to make sure I am not accidentally using a park day as well.



Only problem is that after 10 day passes, you have to start at 1 again. You cannot do 11, 12, etc. The price goes up significantly if you want to add days, so it makes sense at that point to do the 10 day MYW, one day of MVMCP and 2 travel days. I would've loved to have 13 day passes.


----------



## FinnsMom7

dearinggirl said:


> Only problem is that after 10 day passes, you have to start at 1 again. You cannot do 11, 12, etc. The price goes up significantly if you want to add days, so it makes sense at that point to do the 10 day MYW, one day of MVMCP and 2 travel days. I would've loved to have 13 day passes.


OHHHH I am never lucky enough to go for more than 6-7 days a visit so I had no clue.


----------



## abbiep

JennLTX said:


> Dumb question time.  Our plans are to spend at least the afternoon at MK (the kiddo is a Sorcerers fiend), so when it's party time, do we just put on our wristbands or do we have to go out and come back in again?


You do not have to leave, they have cast members in the park handing out the bands. I think they were walking around the park, I know they also had them at the front as people came in.


----------



## JennLTX

abbiep said:


> You do not have to leave, they have cast members in the park handing out the bands. I think they were walking around the park, I know they also had them at the front as people came in.


Thank you so much!


----------



## monique5

JennLTX said:


> Dumb question time.  Our plans are to spend at least the afternoon at MK (the kiddo is a Sorcerers fiend), so when it's party time, do we just put on our wristbands or do we have to go out and come back in again?



There should be 3 locations within MK to scan MB/RFID Card/Print-out to receive party wristband, map & Tot bag. Will update Post #1 when locations are released.


----------



## dearinggirl

FinnsMom7 said:


> OHHHH I am never lucky enough to go for more than 6-7 days a visit so I had no clue.



LOL! We only go once every few years, so we have to make it count!


----------



## IMALOVNDISNEY

Sorry if this has already been answered. But need clarification please. If we purchase tickets for the MVMCP can we use those tickets to get into the park earlier in the day? Or do we have to come in closer to the time of the party?
TIA


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

IMALOVNDISNEY said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered. But need clarification please. If we purchase tickets for the MVMCP can we use those tickets to get into the park earlier in the day? Or do we have to come in closer to the time of the party?
> TIA


You can get in at 4pm with a party ticket


----------



## monique5

IMALOVNDISNEY said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered. But need clarification please. If we purchase tickets for the MVMCP can we use those tickets to get into the park earlier in the day? Or do we have to come in closer to the time of the party?
> TIA



See Post #1. Lots of details in Post #1.

*What time does MVMCP start? What time can I enter the park? *
MVMCP officially starts at 7pm. Guests may enter Magic Kingdom using their party tickets starting at 4pm. This practice is not officially advertised by Disney, but it has been exercised for many years and Cast Members will readily confirm this information. None of the party-specific M&Gs or treats will begin until 7pm, with a few M&G exceptions.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

DiaryofaDisneyKid said:


> Did everyone notice that 7DMT will not be open this year during MNSSHP? I hope it's not the same for MVMCP.


Crisis averted!  SDMT has been added back for MNSSHP


----------



## wendydarling78

How accurate are the Kenny the Pirate crowd calendars? I know all of the parks will be CRAAAAZY busy, but I'm considering switching some parks around based on his calendar. Yes? No?


----------



## Miniature Tim

wendydarling78 said:


> How accurate are the Kenny the Pirate crowd calendars? I know all of the parks will be CRAAAAZY busy, but I'm considering switching some parks around based on his calendar. Yes? No?



Here's hoping they aren't totally on the money this far out.  I mean, yeah...I get that the days MK doesn't have a party they are going to be busier, but at a "red" level on a Monday with school still in session?  Is that in comparison to that time frame, or summer crowd levels?


----------



## ianhead

Hey, while we're talking about Kenny the Pirate's calendars... I notice that it says that Happily Ever After will not be showing on the week leading up to Christmas, even on non-Christmas Party days. Is this normal? Will this change later?


----------



## mom2rtk

ianhead said:


> Hey, while we're talking about Kenny the Pirate's calendars... I notice that it says that Happily Ever After will not be showing on the week leading up to Christmas, even on non-Christmas Party days. Is this normal? Will this change later?


Wishes was never shown on party nights or after the final party was held throughout Christmas (not sure of the last day around New Year's though).

So yes, that is normal. And I would not expect it to change.


----------



## ianhead

Well, I guess I'm not as interested in the days following the final Christmas Party. It's more the in-between days days like 12/18 and 12/20, where there's Christmas Parties on the days on either side, but then no night time entertainment at all on those in-between days. That seems weird.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

wendydarling78 said:


> How accurate are the Kenny the Pirate crowd calendars? I know all of the parks will be CRAAAAZY busy, but I'm considering switching some parks around based on his calendar. Yes? No?


They are as "accurate" as any crowd calendar can be.  All crowd calendars are nothing more than educated guesses based on the same basic principles....avoid parks with EMH, go to MK if it closes early that day for a special event, don't go to MK on Monday, etc.  I would follow them loosely, but not change all your plans around because of them.


----------



## mom2rtk

ianhead said:


> Well, I guess I'm not as interested in the days following the final Christmas Party. It's more the in-between days days like 12/18 and 12/20, where there's Christmas Parties on the days on either side, but then no night time entertainment at all on those in-between days. That seems weird.


They will add it. Give it some time.


----------



## dkrauss

wendydarling78 said:


> How accurate are the Kenny the Pirate crowd calendars? I know all of the parks will be CRAAAAZY busy, but I'm considering switching some parks around based on his calendar. Yes? No?


Any crowd prediction is a guess.......some are more analytical by taking into account historical data, but its all still a guess.  Personally I have a couple of guidelines I try to follow:

1.  Avoid the MK on Monday and Saturday
2.  Avoid Epcot on Fridays and weekends during festivals.
3.  Pick my park days without a calendar and then look at several to get a feel.  If we adjust we try to do it before ADR day. 
4.  For longer trips, a week or more, get park hoppers...........gives tons of flexibility.
5.  Review historical data (its in Tour Plans for sure)........on some calendars they have both predicted and actual.........which is helpful.
6.  Don't let a crowd calendar completely dictate your plans........use it as a guide.  Things change far to often.

Again for us these are guidelines.........circumstances can always foul this up.  While I do refer to crowd calendars I try not to let them stress me out.

Doug


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Does anyone know if they have the kiss goodnight after close on party nights? Our final night is for MVMCP, and I'm kind of hoping they do!


----------



## Miniature Tim

ENJDisneyFan said:


> They are as "accurate" as any crowd calendar can be.  All crowd calendars are nothing more than educated guesses based on the same basic principles....avoid parks with EMH, go to MK if it closes early that day for a special event, don't go to MK on Monday, etc.  I would follow them loosely, but not change all your plans around because of them.



See, now y'all are making me wonder about our pre-plans.  We are planning on going to MK on Mondays the 4th and the 11th, because we want to see the nighttime stuff too.  

Just how crazy are we if we do that?  We've never been to Disney during the holiday times.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

My flight to MCO is booked . I'll get the return ones later but yes one part was done. I am also close to buying at least one of the tickets to the party


----------



## siskaren

Miniature Tim said:


> See, now y'all are making me wonder about our pre-plans.  *We are planning on going to MK on Mondays the 4th and the 11th, because we want to see the nighttime stuff too.*
> 
> Just how crazy are we if we do that?  We've never been to Disney during the holiday times.



That's what a lot of people do during party seasons, so it will most likely be more crowded than on non-party days.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

Bookgirlinchicago said:


> Should we do the party mid trip (day before a resort day) or last night at disney (day before we fly home)?  We have a 6 year old who will happily stay up late.


have never been to one, but I can't imagine doing it at the end of the trip.  This is our kick off. we check in and head straight to a party!!!
Of course that means we'll be sleeping in the next day, so getting a late start, but it's better than having to get up early to catch a plane! LOL


----------



## Sarahraegraham

I know this has been asked before, but I can't find it. If you have an ADR in MK at 5:55 on a party night and have party tickets, it should be no problem, right? They won't cancel on me? It's for BOG if that makes a difference.


----------



## FoxC63

My CM friend gave me the Dates & Cost for the Christmas 

*CM Discounts for MVMCP 2017*

Nov. 9, 12, 14 and 16
Ages 10+: $65.80 plus tax for Nov. 9 event; $62.30 plus tax for events Nov. 12, 14 and 16
Ages 3-9: $62.30 plus tax for Nov. 9 event; $58.80 plus tax for events Nov. 12, 14 and 16

Have a great time all!


----------



## MrsTurnerLovesDisney

Sarahraegraham said:


> I know this has been asked before, but I can't find it. If you have an ADR in MK at 5:55 on a party night and have party tickets, it should be no problem, right? They won't cancel on me? It's for BOG if that makes a difference.



From my understanding you can enter the parks at 4pm with a party ticket so you will be fine.

We plan on entering at 4 and doing adventureland/frontierland with our DD (2) before party time


----------



## Takket

Does Frozen Holiday Wish occur every night in MK, or only MVMCP nights?

Is the Enchanted Tales with Belle typically open during MVMCP? For that matter, is everything open?


----------



## siskaren

Takket said:


> Does Frozen Holiday Wish occur every night in MK, or only MVMCP nights?
> 
> Is the Enchanted Tales with Belle typically open during MVMCP? For that matter, is everything open?



Frozen Holiday Wish takes place every night. I believe on party nights it takes place twice - once during regular park hours and once during party hours.


----------



## Lothlórien

wendydarling78 said:


> How accurate are the Kenny the Pirate crowd calendars? I know all of the parks will be CRAAAAZY busy, but I'm considering switching some parks around based on his calendar. Yes? No?



His details are usually very good.  I do not think he has a day job (meaning he is ALWAYS at Disney), so when he shares information about things going on, it is because he is there. 
Sometimes he is wrong on things, even when he is adamant about being right.  At the same time, crowd predictions by him or anybody is is nothing more than a guess.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

siskaren said:


> I believe on party nights it takes place twice - once during regular park hours and once during party hours.



Last year on party nights it took place at 2 times - 6:30pm (pre party) and 8:15pm (during party).  But if the park closes at 6pm this year to non-party guests there would not be a show during regular park hours.  Unless they change the time to make it earlier, which I doubt because it has to be dark out.


----------



## foxfamily238

We purchased tickets for the MVMCP for 12-8-17. It will be me, my husband and our 11 year old daughter. This is our first DW trip during this time, and our first MVMCP. We will have a regular park ticket and party ticket for that day and plan to spend the whole day in the MK. We are most interested in the shows and meeting with the princesses and their princes, and possibly Captain Jack Sparrow. What's the best strategy? How early do you have to get to Main St. to get a good spot for all of the shows/fireworks? Is it better to meet the princesses first and then get a spot on Main St.? Or wait to try to meet them until after the fireworks? We saw last year that they had Elsa lightning the castle at 6:15 and heard that people were "setting up camp on Main St. for the night" at around 5:00 pm. So does that mean you should keep your same spot on Main St. for around 5 hours? If we line up to meet the princesses first, and go early, would we still be able to get a good spot for the shows/fireworks? Any tips or advice would be extremely helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## Lothlórien

wendydarling78 said:


> How accurate are the Kenny the Pirate crowd calendars? I know all of the parks will be CRAAAAZY busy, but I'm considering switching some parks around based on his calendar. Yes? No?



Something else to remember..... Disney has not released any park hours yet.  So....anything anybody (regardless of how "in-the-know" they might be) shares is based upon unofficial information until Disney makes a statement, opening, release, etc.  Some of us who do have "an in" at Disney or hold a position where we are privy to certain details _(not talking about bus drivers and park CMs )_ are given information and usually it is spot-on, but anything can change. 
So, all I am saying is take any crowd calendars for December and such you see right right now with a grain of salt until something official hits the web.


----------



## Sbunit81

Lothlórien said:


> Something else to remember..... Disney has not released any park hours yet.  So....anything anybody (regardless of how "in-the-know" they might be) shares is based upon unofficial information until Disney makes a statement, opening, release, etc.  Some of us who do have "an in" at Disney or hold a position where we are privy to certain details _(not talking about bus drivers and park CMs )_ are given information and usually it is spot-on, but anything can change.
> So, all I am saying is take any crowd calendars for December and such you see right right now with a grain of salt until something official hits the web.




Is there any reason why Disney has taken so long to post the December hours?  Really frustrating right now while I'm planning our schedule....


----------



## SilSprBea

My apologies if this was already asked, but I wasn't able to review all 48 pages of this thread. I was just making our trip ADRs and cannot seem to book the dessert party during the MVMCP Fireworks on Sun 11/26. I know we are going at a busy time but I find it hard to believe that this prepaid is already booked up. Has anyone else had any luck with these, or is it just that they haven't been released for booking?  Thanks!


----------



## monique5

SilSprBea said:


> My apologies if this was already asked, but I wasn't able to review all 48 pages of this thread. I was just making our trip ADRs and cannot seem to book the dessert party during the MVMCP Fireworks on Sun 11/26. I know we are going at a busy time but I find it hard to believe that this prepaid is already booked up. Has anyone else had any luck with these, or is it just that they haven't been released for booking?  Thanks!



Not available yet. Details on Post #1 indicates that it will be offered but details haven't been released/reservations not open.


----------



## Kelandsam

I booked the Christmas party tickets for 11/26 and have a confirmation for 2 that night.  However, MDE shows I have a ticket that night and DD20 shows 11/27.  Should I be concerned?


----------



## robndani

Kelandsam said:


> I booked the Christmas party tickets for 11/26 and have a confirmation for 2 that night.  However, MDE shows I have a ticket that night and DD20 shows 11/27.  Should I be concerned?



No. They are still having problems with that. You can call to confirm if you makes you feel better!


----------



## ToddlerMom311

Ok guys, I'm having a hard time planning which day to do MVMCP.  We are going the week after Thanksgiving when they are having MVMCP on Sunday, Tuesday and Friday.  MK is also closing early on Thursday for a CM event- leaving only Monday and Wednesday for the HEA fireworks.
Fridays I've heard are generally to be avoided due to crowds, but I think it would otherwise be the best day.

Which day would you guys recommend? ADRs tomorrow!


----------



## chattyKARi

ToddlerMom311 said:


> Ok guys, I'm having a hard time planning which day to do MVMCP.  We are going the week after Thanksgiving when they are having MVMCP on Sunday, Tuesday and Friday.  MK is also closing early on Thursday for a CM event- leaving only Monday and Wednesday for the HEA fireworks.
> Fridays I've heard are generally to be avoided due to crowds, but I think it would otherwise be the best day.
> 
> Which day would you guys recommend? ADRs tomorrow!


We are going at the same time but decided to do the party on that Tuesday (28th) and hop over to MK just for late afternoon/evening on Saturday for the sole purpose of seeing the HEA fireworks. And we are using Tuesday and Thursday as our MK days since they are expected to be lighter due to the party and the CM party.


----------



## OasterP

Bookgirlinchicago said:


> Should we do the party mid trip (day before a resort day) or last night at disney (day before we fly home)?  We have a 6 year old who will happily stay up late.



I'm with most others who say I plan to do it at the beginning/middle of our trip.  I am taking my son (my husband and daughter will skip it), and he will be seven.  I know him, and he will be done by the end of the trip.  I think he will enjoy it much more if it's early on.  I'm planning it for our first or third night there.


----------



## Lurkerin

ToddlerMom311 said:


> Ok guys, I'm having a hard time planning which day to do MVMCP.  We are going the week after Thanksgiving when they are having MVMCP on Sunday, Tuesday and Friday.  MK is also closing early on Thursday for a CM event- leaving only Monday and Wednesday for the HEA fireworks.
> Fridays I've heard are generally to be avoided due to crowds, but I think it would otherwise be the best day.
> 
> Which day would you guys recommend? ADRs tomorrow!





chattyKARi said:


> We are going at the same time but decided to do the party on that Tuesday (28th) and hop over to MK just for late afternoon/evening on Saturday for the sole purpose of seeing the HEA fireworks. And we are using Tuesday and Thursday as our MK days since they are expected to be lighter due to the party and the CM party.



Same dates.  We picked our arrival date (Sunday) for MVMCP.  Trying to stretch the magic out a little more. Planning on HEA on Monday with EMH.  Two late nights to start off the trip! Going to try and hop over to see ROL on Tuesday night.


----------



## OasterP

Ok if you had to choose between a Sunday night (26th of November) and a Tuesday night (28th), which would you pick?  I will likely wait to purchase tickets for a while, but would like to get my ADR's straightened out.


----------



## ashmac8

OasterP said:


> Ok if you had to choose between a Sunday night (26th of November) and a Tuesday night (28th), which would you pick?  I will likely wait to purchase tickets for a while, but would like to get my ADR's straightened out.



We had the same choice. We opted for Tuesday night the 28th. Can't wait!!!


----------



## chattyKARi

ashmac8 said:


> We had the same choice. We opted for Tuesday night the 28th. Can't wait!!!


We bought tickets for the 28th too!!


----------



## Fall1

Just bought tickets for November 28!!!!!


----------



## Trap

we are going on the 28th


----------



## pammydw

ToddlerMom311 said:


> Ok guys, I'm having a hard time planning which day to do MVMCP.  We are going the week after Thanksgiving when they are having MVMCP on Sunday, Tuesday and Friday.  MK is also closing early on Thursday for a CM event- leaving only Monday and Wednesday for the HEA fireworks.
> Fridays I've heard are generally to be avoided due to crowds, but I think it would otherwise be the best day.
> 
> Which day would you guys recommend? ADRs tomorrow!


 
I am still trying to figure out why oh why, Disney would choose to have a CM party on a normal hard ticket party night, smack dab in the middle of the holiday season?  I am not saying the CM's don't deserve a party because they do, but why not in early November or January?  We have one party night to choose from during our trip, so Friday, December 1st it is.  Oh well!    I hope it's not as crowded as I fear it might be, especially since there is one less party that week! 
   No matter no matter, we'll have fun!  We're in Disney World!!


----------



## mom2rtk

pammydw said:


> I am still trying to figure out why oh why, Disney would choose to have a CM party on a normal hard ticket party night, smack dab in the middle of the holiday season?  I am not saying the CM's don't deserve a party because they do, but why not in early November or January?  We have one party night to choose from during our trip, so Friday, December 1st it is.  Oh well!    I hope it's not as crowded as I fear it might be, especially since there is one less party that week!
> No matter no matter, we'll have fun!  We're in Disney World!!


They actually did have it earlier in November last year. I like that they are moving it around so it doesn't affect the same week every year. Bummer that it's on your week this time!


----------



## earfulofmagic

I bought tix for 11/16 (a Thursday). It'll be my first time ever going!


----------



## pammydw

mom2rtk said:


> They actually did have it earlier in November last year. I like that they are moving it around so it doesn't affect the same week every year. Bummer that it's on your week this time!



I never knew that this was even done for them!  I think it's a wonderful thing to do, as they certainly work hard, and we have been sprinkled with pixie dust by many of them.  We greatly appreciate them as they can make someone's vacation so memorable.  And it makes perfect sense that it gets moved around every year!  I guess I was just really surprised that Disney would "give up" a hard ticket night to do so.


----------



## mom2rtk

pammydw said:


> I never knew that this was even done for them!  I think it's a wonderful thing to do, as they certainly work hard, and we have been sprinkled with pixie dust by many of them.  We greatly appreciate them as they can make someone's vacation so memorable.  And it makes perfect sense that it gets moved around every year!  I guess I was just really surprised that Disney would "give up" a hard ticket night to do so.


I think the event is for service anniversaries, so every year there are a certain number of different CMs celebrating those anniversaries. I think it's great they do it for them as well. I'm thinking that until recently they did it at DHS, but it's probably under too much construction right now to do it there.


----------



## pammydw

mom2rtk said:


> I think the event is for service anniversaries, so every year there are a certain number of different CMs celebrating those anniversaries. I think it's great they do it for them as well. I'm thinking that until recently they did it at DHS, but it's probably under too much construction right now to do it there.



That's so nice!  Thannks for shedding some light!!


----------



## comomom

Is Frozen Holiday Wish exclusive to MVMCP, or will this happen every night?


----------



## LucyBC80

comomom said:


> Is Frozen Holiday Wish exclusive to MVMCP, or will this happen every night?


Every night at 6:15 and 8PM.


----------



## monique5

earfulofmagic said:


> I bought tix for 11/16 (a Thursday). It'll be my first time ever going!



You are going to love it!


----------



## xStitch

It seems like we're all going the same night, the 28th Guess I should buy my tickets soon. I'm just holding out hope the dollar goes up a bit more, at $95 plus tax, the exchange rate really sucks.


----------



## labattblue

Thanks to those of you who confirmed I am not crazy regarding first party date(around page 10-15 of this thread).  Helping my daughter book a trip and could swear that when party dates were first announced, the first party was going to be on the 8th.  Then when I went back to buy tickets...first party now on the 9th.  Luckily, she was able to adjust her trip dates.

On a somewhat related note, she just received her tix for Halloween and Christmas Party.  When did they go to generic ticket media for these events?

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMom93

FinnsMom7 said:


> When I was there last December, the night of MVMCP I was able to add a FP for Winnie the Pooh (was taking whatever I could to try to add - this was before the App upgrade and ability to switch or add FP there) and it was for 5:45 to 6:45 I think, at 6:30 it expired before we even used it.
> 
> And I will add this, for first time party goers don't make sit down reservations for after 4:45/5pm if you really want to do meet n greets the parade and fireworks - it kills a lot of $$ time - my first party we got a last minute reservation at BOG for 6pm on MVMCP we were psyched. UNTIL we waited 40 minutes to even sit down.  CM said a lot of reservations were running over - AKA non party goers trying to hold out so that they could sneak in some MVMCP magic.  Sorry but that drove me nuts, people inconveniencing others to try to pull a fast freebie, so tacky.  So if this 6pm change it true I am glad, because as someone who pays for those tickets I want the full value.  And on party nights FPs are rarely even needed unless it is 7DMT




On the flip side you have people who paid for MK for the day until 6pm (lost an hour this year since it used to be til 7pm) who are now sharing FPs and dining reservations time with people who paid for MVMCP tickets for a party that isn't supposed to start until 7pm.  Technically 4pm-7pm (or 6pm) FP and dining reservations should be for those who paid for MK park tickets that day.  But Disney allows 4pm entry to MVMCP guests and they take full advantage of it, even suggesting it to others.

I have tix for MVMCP and MK tickets for same day so I'm not taking "sides," but there is talk of using different guest names (alter egos) for the MVMCP tickets so people can get 3 more FP that day.  How is that different from people who don't have MVMCP tickets having late dining reservations (which Disney allows) to possibly get a view of a parade on their way out?  They can't get on rides or get free snacks without MVMCP tickets.

Seems to me some people on both sides are trying to beat the system and get a little more out of their Disney magic than they are technically entitled to, which I understand, but no side is worse or better than the other IMO.


----------



## kbmartin

I know a couple of weeks ago, everyone was upset since many of the big E-ticket rides were not listed as available during MVMCP. Is that still accurate? Just trying to keep myself posted. It definitely makes a difference to us.


----------



## FinnsMom7

DisneyMom93 said:


> On the flip side you have people who paid for MK for the day until 6pm (lost an hour this year since it used to be til 7pm) who are now sharing FPs and dining reservations time with people who paid for MVMCP tickets for a party that isn't supposed to start until 7pm.  Technically 4pm-7pm (or 6pm) FP and dining reservations should be for those who paid for MK park tickets that day.  But Disney allows 4pm entry to MVMCP guests and they take full advantage of it, even suggesting it to others.
> 
> I have tix for MVMCP and MK tickets for same day so I'm not taking "sides," but there is talk of using different guest names (alter egos) for the MVMCP tickets so people can get 3 more FP that day.  How is that different from people who don't have MVMCP tickets having late dining reservations (which Disney allows) to possibly get a view of a parade on their way out?  They can't get on rides or get free snacks without MVMCP tickets.
> 
> Seems to me some people on both sides are trying to beat the system and get a little more out of their Disney magic than they are technically entitled to, which I understand, but no side is worse or better than the other IMO.


I didn't even consider trying to make a new profile to get fp for party night - the explanation made me dizzy so I'll just go enjoy the party as usual.

Keep in mind buying any tickets reg or hard event they state park hours can be changed at any time so the one less hour is mostly due to people trying to scam the system - people going into mk on a party day go in knowing it's limited hours.  I was more annoyed that my dinner was late because people were just sitting there purposely holding a table they were done with.  People continuing to scam the system are only risking major changes and rules that ruin it for others.  Up until now it's lucky they don't close the park for an hour to assure everyone without a party ticket is out


----------



## DisneyMom93

FinnsMom7 said:


> I didn't even consider trying to make a new profile to get fp for party night - the explanation made me dizzy so I'll just go enjoy the party as usual.
> 
> Keep in mind buying any tickets reg or hard event they state park hours can be changed at any time so the one less hour is mostly due to people trying to scam the system - people going into mk on a party day go in knowing it's limited hours.  I was more annoyed that my dinner was late because people were just sitting there purposely holding a table they were done with.  People continuing to scam the system are only risking major changes and rules that ruin it for others.  Up until now it's lucky they don't close the park for an hour to assure everyone without a party ticket is out



I would rather they close the park at 6pm and clear out the non-party guests, and let in the party guests during that time.  They just need to have entrances and exits going at same time.

Guests who are already there and staying for party should be allowed to go on rides, etc between 6-7pm.  MVMCP guests shouldn't be allowed in before 6pm.  Party starts at 7pm.  I'm not sure what the difference is if a MK ticket holder stays past 7pm and a party guest goes in before 6pm.  The MVMCP guest is getting three whole hours extra of riding rides, etc.  Non-party guests can't go on the rides anyway, even if they stay past 7pm. 

I think Disney needs a better solution.  Something fair to both sides.


----------



## DisneyMom93

FinnsMom7 said:


> I didn't even consider trying to make a new profile to get fp for party night - the explanation made me dizzy so I'll just go enjoy the party as usual.
> 
> Keep in mind buying any tickets reg or hard event they state park hours can be changed at any time so the one less hour is mostly due to people trying to scam the system - people going into mk on a party day go in knowing it's limited hours.  I was more annoyed that my dinner was late because people were just sitting there purposely holding a table they were done with.  People continuing to scam the system are only risking major changes and rules that ruin it for others.  Up until now it's lucky they don't close the park for an hour to assure everyone without a party ticket is out



I hope you don't think I'm picking on you... I get your frustration, but it's on both sides.  You said, "my first party we got a last minute reservation at BOG for 6pm on MVMCP we were psyched. UNTIL we waited 40 minutes to even sit down.  CM said a lot of reservations were running over - AKA non party goers trying to hold out so that they could sneak in some MVMCP magic.  Sorry but that drove me nuts, people inconveniencing others to try to pull a fast freebie, so tacky." 

It's just as frustrating to the MK tickets holders that paid to stay until 7pm and MVMCP guests get dinner reservations for 6pm so they can eat before the party.  Technically you still sat down to eat before your 7pm ticket. 

MVMCP ticket holders love the extra time before 7pm and work it as best they can for themselves, and since Disney allows it they have every right to do so, same as MK ticket holders doing a late dinner reservation. 

MVMVP tickets used before 7pm take away from the MK ticket holders that day.  Less FPs available, less dining res available, just more crowded in general.  I think the MVMCP guests have much more of an advantage getting their money's worth than the MK day guests.  But I see both sides for sure.


----------



## siskaren

labattblue said:


> On a somewhat related note, she just received her tix for Halloween and Christmas Party.  When did they go to generic ticket media for these events?



I still have my MVMCP tickets from 2006 and 2007, and they're not Christmas-themed.


----------



## labattblue

siskaren said:


> I still have my MVMCP tickets from 2006 and 2007, and they're not Christmas-themed.


Might be further back than that.  I am pretty sure we went to a party in the lat 90's that had hard ticket media that specifically was for the party.


----------



## siskaren

labattblue said:


> Might be further back than that.  I am pretty sure we went to a party in the lat 90's that had hard ticket media that specifically was for the party.



Well, I also have a ticket from 1998 that not only isn't themed, but it isn't even plastic.  I do have PhotoPass cards from the 2006 and 2007 parties that are themed, though.


----------



## FinnsMom7

DisneyMom93 said:


> I hope you don't think I'm picking on you... I get your frustration, but it's on both sides.  You said, "my first party we got a last minute reservation at BOG for 6pm on MVMCP we were psyched. UNTIL we waited 40 minutes to even sit down.  CM said a lot of reservations were running over - AKA non party goers trying to hold out so that they could sneak in some MVMCP magic.  Sorry but that drove me nuts, people inconveniencing others to try to pull a fast freebie, so tacky."
> 
> It's just as frustrating to the MK tickets holders that paid to stay until 7pm and MVMCP guests get dinner reservations for 6pm so they can eat before the party.  Technically you still sat down to eat before your 7pm ticket.
> 
> MVMCP ticket holders love the extra time before 7pm and work it as best they can for themselves, and since Disney allows it they have every right to do so, same as MK ticket holders doing a late dinner reservation.
> 
> MVMVP tickets used before 7pm take away from the MK ticket holders that day.  Less FPs available, less dining res available, just more crowded in general.  I think the MVMCP guests have much more of an advantage getting their money's worth than the MK day guests.  But I see both sides for sure.


I always buy park hopper for my entire stay plus mvmcp so I typically go to Epcot in am and hop to mk anyway earlier than party so personally that overlap doesn't seem like a difference but I'm sure on both sides it is - I agree closing the park and shifting fully to party guests is the only real fair way but Disney knows the game and as long as they are making money won't care all that much.  Not like any of us are planning a coup or boycott anytime soon


----------



## Scrapdolly

Ok ... Am a bit dim here 
If we have a 14 day Park ticket and a MVMCP ticket can we go to MK in the morning... Late morning .. And stay there right through as we have a ticket good for the day and a ticket good for the party ... Or do we have to leave. And come back in. 
Also I assume we can make fast passes for anytime up to 6pm that day can we, and no fastballs for the party? 
Just very confused


----------



## DisneyMom93

Scrapdolly said:


> Ok ... Am a bit dim here
> If we have a 14 day Park ticket and a MVMCP ticket can we go to MK in the morning... Late morning .. And stay there right through as we have a ticket good for the day and a ticket good for the party ... Or do we have to leave. And come back in.
> Also I assume we can make fast passes for anytime up to 6pm that day can we, and no fastballs for the party?
> Just very confused



If you're already in the park you do not have to leave the park.  There will be cast members there clearing the park and they will verify you have MVMCP tickets and give you a wristband so that you can stay.

Yes, you can make Fast Passes until 6 or 6:30pm, it's not clear yet.  I don't think.  No Fast Passes will be issued for the party hours.  Park is technically open until 7pm but they are listing it as 6pm, I guess in hopes of people leaving and park being cleared quicker of non-MVMCP guests.


----------



## Rwsm2011

I was hoping the 28th would be a lower crowd party. However, it seems the majority of people on here are going that night. Is it because we are all smart and pick a "lower" crowd time to go or is this an indication that the crowds will be even higher than normal.


----------



## monique5

kbmartin said:


> I know a couple of weeks ago, everyone was upset since many of the big E-ticket rides were not listed as available during MVMCP. Is that still accurate? Just trying to keep myself posted. It definitely makes a difference to us.



That was for MNSSHP and PP were wondering would it be the same for MVMCP. Rides have been updated on Disney's website & on Post 1 of the 2017 MNSSHP Official Thread, last week.

Currently, MVMCP details are not as up to date as MNSSHP. Disney has been slow this year, possibly due to Pandora, even though they have these parties every year. Details & ADRs for Dessert Partys for both still aren't available.


----------



## siskaren

Rwsm2011 said:


> I was hoping the 28th would be a lower crowd party. However, it seems the majority of people on here are going that night. Is it because we are all smart and pick a "lower" crowd time to go or is this an indication that the crowds will be even higher than normal.



Just because a lot of people on this thread are going on that date doesn't mean that it's going to be crowded. The number of people posting in this thread is just a small percentage of the people who are going to be going to the MVMCP at some point.


----------



## Mayi

Guys I don't understand. Is it necessary to but two tickets in order to attend MVMCP? Like an admission to the park and then a party ticket?


----------



## Mayi

And also, if I'm staying at the resort do I automatically get entrance to the party as in magic hours or something?


----------



## mom2rtk

Mayi said:


> Guys I don't understand. Is it necessary to but two tickets in order to attend MVMCP? Like an admission to the park and then a party ticket?



No.


Mayi said:


> And also, if I'm staying at the resort do I automatically get entrance to the party as in magic hours or something?



No.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Mayi said:


> Guys I don't understand. Is it necessary to but two tickets in order to attend MVMCP? Like an admission to the park and then a party ticket?



No.  You only have to buy a ticket to MK if you want to go in before the party starts, or want to spend the entire day at MK.  You only need to purchase the MVMCP ticket if you only want to attend the party.  Party starts at 7pm but they let you in earlier (usually 4pm).


----------



## takehertothemoon

Did Holiday Wishes vary greatly from regular Wishes? Fun fact - I haven't seen either! I'm not much of an evening show kind of person (don't judge!)

Since we paid for the party tickets I'll definitely be staying for it because you can make anything Christmas related and I'm there! Is it reasonable to assume it will now be a Holiday version of HEA? Excited either way!


----------



## siskaren

takehertothemoon said:


> Did Holiday Wishes vary greatly from regular Wishes? Fun fact - I haven't seen either! I'm not much of an evening show kind of person (don't judge!)
> 
> Since we paid for the party tickets I'll definitely be staying for it because you can make anything Christmas related and I'm there! Is it reasonable to assume it will now be a Holiday version of HEA? Excited either way!



Holiday Wishes is completely different music from regular Wishes. The Disney Parks blog has said that Holiday Wishes will be showing at the MVMCP.


----------



## takehertothemoon

siskaren said:


> Holiday Wishes is completely different music from regular Wishes. The Disney Parks blog has said that Holiday Wishes will be showing at the MVMCP.



Thanks! Off to youtube it!


----------



## Nathan Banks

Can anyone help me? Me and my partner have been looking to book tickets for this, but it's saying the schedule is unavailable right now? What's going on?


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Is this the link you used?
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/purchase/


----------



## FinnsMom7

Well I guess this goes along with the topic the other day of cheating the system

http://www.inquisitr.com/4270880/wa...g-to-cheat-the-system-will-lock-mde-accounts/

Disney ALWAYS wins in the end LOL


----------



## jcvalenti

siskaren said:


> Holiday Wishes is completely different music from regular Wishes. The Disney Parks blog has said that Holiday Wishes will be showing at the MVMCP.



So there won't be a Holiday version of Happily Ever After ?  I'm kind of upset - planned a trip for late November / early December, and both Magic Kingdom days are MVMCP nights.  We're going once, but I was hoping to at least watch Happily Ever After from afar one night.


----------



## LucyBC80

jcvalenti said:


> So there won't be a Holiday version of Happily Ever After ?  I'm kind of upset - planned a trip for late November / early December, and both Magic Kingdom days are MVMCP nights.  We're going once, but I was hoping to at least watch Happily Ever After from afar one night.


Can't you change your plans and attend a non party day? We decided to brave the crowds and go on a Wednesday so we can see Happily Ever After.


----------



## siskaren

jcvalenti said:


> So there won't be a Holiday version of Happily Ever After ?  I'm kind of upset - planned a trip for late November / early December, and both Magic Kingdom days are MVMCP nights.  We're going once, but I was hoping to at least watch Happily Ever After from afar one night.



If by afar you mean from outside the MK, you would only see the fireworks anyway; you wouldn't see the castle projections.


----------



## Nathan Banks

Skallywag Steph said:


> Is this the link you used?
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/purchase/



It's okay, I phoned Disney and they have loads of tickets left; just a glitch on their website


----------



## chattyKARi

Nathan Banks said:


> It's okay, I phoned Disney and they have loads of tickets left; just a glitch on their website



There have been several glitches in regards to the party and tickets. For instance, we have 5 tickets for 11/28 and they are linked to MDE, one of the five is showing 11/29 as the party date yet there so no party on that date. Lots of people have reported little glitches like that. Glad you got good news!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Nathan Banks said:


> It's okay, I phoned Disney and they have loads of tickets left; just a glitch on their website


Yeah, parties will indeed sell out. But no chance they would sell out this early.


----------



## FinnsMom7

In past it was maybe a day or two before actual party where they sold out, when they did, last year not many sold out.


----------



## jcvalenti

LucyBC80 said:


> Can't you change your plans and attend a non party day? We decided to brave the crowds and go on a Wednesday so we can see Happily Ever After.



Not really.  We split a stay, and wanted to cap off the week with a couple nights at the Polynesian, so the last couple nights were going to be MK days.  I could only get Ohana on the night we checked in, so we've got to do MK the next night - a Saturday with a party.  If I shifted our park days around, it would kind of ruin the main benefit of staying on the monorail loop.  

We're going for 10 or so days next summer too, so it wont be too long of a wait ... but I was just hoping they would come up with a Christmas themed "Happily Ever After" show at the very least.


----------



## jcvalenti

One other question .... generally, how busy are the fireworks shows at MVMCP ?  Is this something where we should plan to get there a little early to stake out a decent viewing spot, or is the crowd limited enough that there's plenty of room for everyone with tickets to enjoy a good view of the show ?


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Well I guess this goes along with the topic the other day of cheating the system
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/4270880/wa...g-to-cheat-the-system-will-lock-mde-accounts/
> 
> Disney ALWAYS wins in the end LOL



Yes, updated Post #1 with this last week. FP+ FAQ Link #3 below. Was going to try it this year. 

*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
_When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance

_Please note, if you only purchased MVMCP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day (60D in Advance).
*FastPass+ FAQs*_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ (Thread name changed to*SDFP: CHANGES COMING!! Beware the 6th of June!, *as of May 2017.)


----------



## Scrapdolly

Will they show happily ever after on non party nights


----------



## siskaren

Scrapdolly said:


> Will they show happily ever after on non party nights



Yes.


----------



## foxfamily238

We purchased tickets for the MVMCP for 12-8-17. It will be me, my husband and our 11 year old daughter. This is our first DW trip during this time, and our first MVMCP. We will have a regular park ticket and party ticket for that day and plan to spend the whole day in the MK. We are most interested in the shows and meeting with the princesses and their princes, and possibly Captain Jack Sparrow. What's the best strategy? How early do you have to get to Main St. to get a good spot for all of the shows/fireworks? Is it better to meet the princesses first and then get a spot on Main St.? Or wait to try to meet them until after the fireworks? We saw last year that they had Elsa lightning the castle at 6:15 and heard that people were "setting up camp on Main St. for the night" at around 5:00 pm. So does that mean you should keep your same spot on Main St. for around 5 hours? If we line up to meet the princesses first, and go early, would we still be able to get a good spot for the shows/fireworks? Any tips or advice would be extremely helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## EveClark

For those of you that have gone to multiple parties - is there that big of a difference in crowds between Sunday and Tuesday?

I know the general consensus is that Tuesday is the optimum day, but Sunday might work out a bit better for us. Our trip is Sat 02 Dec - Thurs 07 Dec. We went the same week last year (but Sun - Fri) and went to the party on Thursday and it was great. We planned this trip just recently and had to adjust to these dates to shift back a day due to resort availability. 
Our main concern is low crowds. Which, I know lately, "low" is a relative term. 
Thanks!


----------



## adelaster

I'm wondering that too. Started a thread about the difference between Sunday 12/17 & Tuesday 12/19 but didn't get any responses.


----------



## Trap

EveClark said:


> For those of you that have gone to multiple parties - is there that big of a difference in crowds between Sunday and Tuesday?
> 
> I know the general consensus is that Tuesday is the optimum day, but Sunday might work out a bit better for us. Our trip is Sat 02 Dec - Thurs 07 Dec. We went the same week last year (but Sun - Fri) and went to the party on Thursday and it was great. We planned this trip just recently and had to adjust to these dates to shift back a day due to resort availability.
> Our main concern is low crowds. Which, I know lately, "low" is a relative term.
> Thanks!


it is hard to say i would go with the day that best fits your plan we are going on a tuesday it fits the best with are plan


----------



## Aurora2017

adelaster said:


> I'm wondering that too. Started a thread about the difference between Sunday 12/17 & Tuesday 12/19 but didn't get any responses.


I was considering both also but on Touring plans they have stated that the cheaper party nights will probably be the less crowded because Disney will want to push people to the lower priced options. Dec 17th is $14 cheaper per person than the 19th so I would say the 19th would be more crowded! Just my opinion though. We decided to do the 17th.


----------



## adelaster

Aurora2017 said:


> I was considering both also but on Touring plans they have stated that the cheaper party nights will probably be the less crowded because Disney will want to push people to the lower priced options. Dec 17th is $14 cheaper per person than the 19th so I would say the 19th would be more crowded! Just my opinion though. We decided to do the 17th.


Read that too, but was conflicted as many also say Tuesdays are less crowded than Sundays.


----------



## JenneleB

I'm very excited! We just got our tickets for 12/22! It is the first park day of our Christmas/New Years trip and I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Aurora2017

adelaster said:


> Read that too, but was conflicted as many also say Tuesdays are less crowded than Sundays.


I think the difference for that week might be that that Tuesday is also closer to Christmas and the closer to Christmas you get the more kids are out of school and thus more people in the parks. Again, JMHO.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*HOLIDAY WISHES DESSERT PARTY NOW OPEN FOR RESERVATIONS*


----------



## JennLTX

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *HOLIDAY WISHES DESSERT PARTY NOW OPEN FOR RESERVATIONS*


BOOKED.


----------



## RJstanis

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *HOLIDAY WISHES DESSERT PARTY NOW OPEN FOR RESERVATIONS*



Is there no parade viewing? I've passively considered this but definitely won't do without parade viewing.


----------



## JennLTX

RJstanis said:


> Is there no parade viewing? I've passively considered this but definitely won't do without parade viewing.


Whoops, I didn't even notice it didn't mention parade viewing.  Hmmm.... may need to reconsider...


----------



## Lovewinnie

RJstanis said:


> Is there no parade viewing? I've passively considered this but definitely won't do without parade viewing.


We booked today too. If there is no parade advantage then we may cancel.


----------



## monique5

There is no parade viewing which is why I was going to book, and is why I booked in the past. So I'll keep my money for now. This is so disappointing.


----------



## Angie Ramp

I was going to book this just to see the parade but if they aren't offering it there is no way. We went to a party a couple of years ago and it was so crowded we didn't get to see the parade and this was an hour before the parade even started.  It seemed like there were a lot of people without wrist bands on just sitting on Main St.


----------



## Sbunit81

Anyone has a link with details for the dessert party?  Very disappointing that the parade viewing isn't included, that was a major draw for us.


----------



## monique5

*Holiday Wishes Dessert Party*

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/wishes-fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/

I did send an email regarding my disappointment of removing the Parade Viewing. I'm going to call today, as well, when I get a chance. Also, PP on MNSSHP Thread called about Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party too, no Parade Viewing. I will update Post #1 today as well when I get back home.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I'm so disappointed, what happened to the parade viewing?!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sbunit81 said:


> Anyone has a link with details for the dessert party?  Very disappointing that the parade viewing isn't included, that was a major draw for us.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/wishes-fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/


----------



## gottalovepluto

Angie Ramp said:


> I was going to book this just to see the parade but if they aren't offering it there is no way. We went to a party a couple of years ago and it was so crowded we didn't get to see the parade and this was an hour before the parade even started.  It seemed like there were a lot of people without wrist bands on just sitting on Main St.


Yeah, no parade viewing is a deal breaker for me too. I was so excited to book this I was actually getting my Disney gift card out and then decided to re-read the fine print to make sure everything was good... and then I saw no mention of the parade. So disappointing.


----------



## siskaren

RJstanis said:


> Is there no parade viewing? I've passively considered this but definitely won't do without parade viewing.





JennLTX said:


> Whoops, I didn't even notice it didn't mention parade viewing.  Hmmm.... may need to reconsider...





Lovewinnie said:


> We booked today too. If there is no parade advantage then we may cancel.





monique5 said:


> There is no parade viewing which is why I was going to book, and is why I booked in the past. So I'll keep my money for now. This is so disappointing.





Angie Ramp said:


> I was going to book this just to see the parade but if they aren't offering it there is no way. We went to a party a couple of years ago and it was so crowded we didn't get to see the parade and this was an hour before the parade even started.  It seemed like there were a lot of people without wrist bands on just sitting on Main St.





Sbunit81 said:


> Anyone has a link with details for the dessert party?  Very disappointing that the parade viewing isn't included, that was a major draw for us.



According to this post from the MNSSHP, parade viewing is included with the MVMCP dessert party :

"Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You!


----------



## gottalovepluto

siskaren said:


> According to this post from the MNSSHP, parade viewing is included with the MVMCP dessert party :
> 
> "Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You!


Disney phone reps are notoriously inaccurate. The website for MVMCP dessert party has no mention of the parade so until I see if that changes I'm out.


----------



## kbmartin

I have a feeling that this was already covered in this thread, but here goes. I know I read that you CAN make FP reservations from 4-6 pm on your MVMCP day. But would that take a day of FPs away from other ticket days? Here's my situation: We are going to the parks on a Saturday, MVMCP on a Sunday, and the parks on a Tuesday. If I make FPs for Saturday and Sunday, will I not be able to make FPs for Tuesday? I can't imagine that MVMCP is considered a regular ticket.


----------



## siskaren

kbmartin said:


> I have a feeling that this was already covered in this thread, but here goes. I know I read that you CAN make FP reservations from 4-6 pm on your MVMCP day. But would that take a day of FPs away from other ticket days? Here's my situation: We are going to the parks on a Saturday, MVMCP on a Sunday, and the parks on a Tuesday. If I make FPs for Saturday and Sunday, will I not be able to make FPs for Tuesday? I can't imagine that MVMCP is considered a regular ticket.



If you've got a 2 day ticket for Saturday and Tuesday and an MVMCP ticket, then you can make 3 days' worth of FP reservation.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

kbmartin said:


> I have a feeling that this was already covered in this thread, but here goes. I know I read that you CAN make FP reservations from 4-6 pm on your MVMCP day. But would that take a day of FPs away from other ticket days? Here's my situation: We are going to the parks on a Saturday, MVMCP on a Sunday, and the parks on a Tuesday. If I make FPs for Saturday and Sunday, will I not be able to make FPs for Tuesday? I can't imagine that MVMCP is considered a regular ticket.



You can make FPs using your party ticket as long as you're not going to be in a park that day using a regular ticket (and have FP for that park).  Basically you can only hold one set of FPs per day.


----------



## siskaren

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney phone reps are notoriously inaccurate. The website for MVMCP dessert party has no mention of the parade so until I see if that changes I'm out.



Normally I would agree with you, but in this case it sounds like she was looking at something that indicated parade viewing was included. The website is also known for being inaccurate.


----------



## Sbunit

Just called to make a reservation.  The CM confirmed that the parade is not included.  Bummer.  I went ahead and booked it since there is a cancellation policy up to 5 days prior to your date.  That way I still have the flexibility to change my mind if they don't add the parade back (hopefully they do).


----------



## Lovewinnie

Lovewinnie said:


> We booked today too. If there is no parade advantage then we may cancel.


Just an update. I emailed disney signature services regarding the parade viewing not being listed on website as we are staying club level this trip. The CM who responded to my email said that preferred viewing for the parade is included in the dessert party package this year. She stated that we will check in between 4-7 and the meet up for parade begins at 7:30. I'm hoping the concierge CMs did some checking on this before responding to my questions


----------



## rasadkowski

Unless they change the description on the website, I think I'll just hold on to the reservation until the first party reviews start coming out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lovewinnie said:


> Just an update. I emailed disney signature services regarding the parade viewing not being listed on website as we are staying club level this trip. The CM who responded to my email said that preferred viewing for the parade is included in the dessert party package this year. She stated that we will check in between 4-7 and the meet up for parade begins at 7:30. I'm hoping the concierge CMs did some checking on this before responding to my questions


I was just coming here to post (almost) the same thing!! Although DSS didn't give me any more info besides that parade viewing will be included and there is a 5 day cancellation policy (I had also asked about that). On that info I've gone ahead and booked. I had to call Disney dining (I was paying with a gift card and DSS was closed) and they told me the party starts at 9pm (I didn't ask any questions as the CM had a hard enough time just finding the dessert party to book and I really didn't want to confuse her any more). Fingers crossed DSS has this right!


----------



## monique5

Holiday Wishes Dessert Party

I've received info the the parade viewing will be included with the MVMCP Dessert Party too. Still waiting on a few more replies for confirmation & for Disney to update website before I update Post #1 again. This info is posted by OP on 2017 Official MNSSHP Thread too.


----------



## oceanscape

I've booked the Dessert Party for the first MVMCP. So excited! 

If the parade viewing does turn out to be included, how does that work?  I know the dessert party is at Tomorrowland Terrace, do you go somewhere else for the parade viewing?


----------



## hornek2

Going Dec 5th, not sure about dessert party yet.


----------



## figment7

Does this mean the new fireworks show, Happily Ever After will definitely not play on these nights?


----------



## takehertothemoon

hornek2 said:


> Going Dec 5th, not sure about dessert party yet.



Same! The party ticket cost a lot so I'm not sure if I want to pay more for viewing areas or just wait it out!


----------



## siskaren

figment7 said:


> Does this mean the new fireworks show, Happily Ever After will definitely not play on these nights?



Correct - it will still be Holiday Wishes.


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *Holiday Wishes Dessert Party*
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/wishes-fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/
> 
> I did send an email regarding my disappointment of removing the Parade Viewing. I'm going to call today, as well, when I get a chance. Also, PP on MNSSHP Thread called about Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party too, no Parade Viewing. I will update Post #1 today as well when I get back home.



Per DVC Member Services (Hold to Speak to Management for Verification), Parade Viewing is included with the Dessert Party. CM was ready to book for me, but I wasn't in my booking window -- which I knew. Wish website would be updated already.


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> Per DVC Member Services (Hold to Speak to Management for Verification), Parade Viewing is included with the Dessert Party. CM was ready to book for me, but I wasn't in my booking window -- which I knew. Wish website would be updated already.


What a mess they've made of it!  My TA told me she was told by Disney parade viewing is not included this year, but to keep an eye on it because of all the conflicting info right now. Only Disney can get by with this much incompetence! (Although at this point I'm like 90% sure it's gonna be included considering all the people, like your DVC member services, who are confirming it will be included.)


----------



## mmurph001

gottalovepluto said:


> What a mess they've made of it!  My TA told me she was told by Disney parade viewing is not included this year, but to keep an eye on it because of all the conflicting info right now. Only Disney can get by with this much incompetence! (Although at this point I'm like 90% sure it's gonna be included considering all the people, like your DVC member services, who are confirming it will be included.)



I sent a complaint to Disney about it and this was their response:

Thank you for your email to the Walt Disney World® Resort.  We appreciate you taking the time to share your feedback with us.

We are sorry for the disappointments you mentioned in your email.  It is our goal to create magical memories and exceed the expectations of our Guests during each and every interaction that you have with us.  Please be assured that we have shared your comments with our leadership team, along with the appropriate management, as feedback such as yours is taken very seriously.

Once again, thank you for contacting us.  We sincerely hope that we will have an opportunity to entertain you soon.

Sincerely,

Ming Taylor
eCommerce Sales and Service Team


----------



## gottalovepluto

mmurph001 said:


> ...We sincerely hope that we will have an opportunity to entertain you soon...


Well, I guess so far it has been entertaining in a dark sort of way to say the least 

Also-  to the DIS!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dessert party aside, I'm getting jazzed for the main party! Is it too soon to be jazzed about a Christmas Party? I hope not! Anybody know approximately when they put out the list of rides that will be open for the party?


----------



## mmurph001

gottalovepluto said:


> Well, I guess so far it has been entertaining in a dark sort of way to say the least
> 
> Also-  to the DIS!!




Thank you!!  Still trying to figure out how to navigate, but loving all the info already!!


----------



## LucyBC80

You blink it and it's gone! There's no more reservations for the dessert party on the 28th. I was waiting for confirmation of the parade viewing being offered and now I'll have to book it for either the 5th or the 17th.


----------



## Scrapdolly

Do they still have a small area for wheelchairs for the party parade


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

gottalovepluto said:


> Dessert party aside, I'm getting jazzed for the main party! Is it too soon to be jazzed about a Christmas Party? I hope not!



Well, it's almost July and there is that whole Christmas in July thing, so no, it's not too soon.


----------



## Lisa75

I had sent an email as well when this all started as I reserved our 11/26 dessert party the day it came out too.  I finally heard back from Arabella and Alan in Guest Services.  Unlike what others were told I was told NO to parade viewing for BOTH MNSSHP and MVMCP.  

He was very nice.  But that's what I was told today on the pone  

Lisa


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Do the citizens of main street participate in the Christmas party or do you have to catch them during regular hours?


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Per DVC Member Services (Hold to Speak to Management for Verification), Parade Viewing is included with the Dessert Party. CM was ready to book for me, but I wasn't in my booking window -- which I knew. Wish website would be updated already.





Lisa75 said:


> I had sent an email as well when this all started as I reserved our 11/26 dessert party the day it came out too.  I finally heard back from Arabella and Alan in Guest Services.  Unlike what others were told I was told NO to parade viewing for BOTH MNSSHP and MVMCP.
> 
> He was very nice.  But that's what I was told today on the pone
> 
> Lisa



I received phone call from Guest Services today as well as follow up to my email. She stated per MK Guest Relations there is no parade viewing for neither MVMCP or MNSSHP. So who really knows. I'll book on Monday & cancel if necessary.

Verbiage is different for both on Disney website & in the past MNSSHP has had offerings MVMCP didn't have and in 2014 MVMCP didn't have parade viewing & MNSSHP did, so it's possible for them to be different. 

Representative stated there have been tons of complaints, so keep sending them.


----------



## rasadkowski

monique5 said:


> I received phone call from Guest Services today as well as follow up to my email. She stated per MK Guest Relations there is no parade viewing for neither MVMCP or MNSSHP. So who really knows. I'll book on Monday & cancel if necessary.
> 
> Verbiage is different for both on Disney website & in the past MNSSHP has had offerings MVMCP didn't have and in 2014 MVMCP didn't have parade viewing & MNSSHP did, so it's possible for them to be different.
> 
> Representative stated there have been tons of complaints, so keep sending them.


Would you mind sharing that link you had posted before for who to write to? I will just keep writing them. I asked specifically the other day if MVMCP had parade viewing this year, and they just told me they were sorry but MNSSHP does not have parade viewing

Actually it may have been someone on the MNSSHP page that shared a link!!


----------



## Lovewinnie

monique5 said:


> I received phone call from Guest Services today as well as follow up to my email. She stated per MK Guest Relations there is no parade viewing for neither MVMCP or MNSSHP. So who really knows. I'll book on Monday & cancel if necessary.
> 
> Verbiage is different for both on Disney website & in the past MNSSHP has had offerings MVMCP didn't have and in 2014 MVMCP didn't have parade viewing & MNSSHP did, so it's possible for them to be different.
> 
> Representative stated there have been tons of complaints, so keep sending them.


The inconsistencies are ridiculous!


----------



## Mdsleiman

Dec. 17th dessert party is not available or sold out...I called and the CM said that the system is down!!


----------



## apress

Need opinions please, my husband and I are taking a short couples trip in November.  We are definatly planning to do the party one night but are considering two parties.  We thought one could be characters and parade and one could be for rides.  Would you do two or just stick to one party?  As a side note, we do have a magic kingdom day planned.


----------



## TryTheGreyStuff

If we have a party ticket and not a park ticket, if we have reservations at 2:40pm, will we be allowed entrance to the park in order to go to our dining reservations, or are we out of luck/need to cancel them?


----------



## siskaren

TryTheGreyStuff said:


> If we have a party ticket and not a park ticket, if we have reservations at 2:40pm, will we be allowed entrance to the park in order to go to our dining reservations, or are we out of luck/need to cancel them?



No, you can't enter the park with just a party ticket before 4. (Well, I've heard of people being allowed in as early as 3:45, but definitely not 2:40.)


----------



## TryTheGreyStuff

siskaren said:


> No, you can't enter the park with just a party ticket before 4. (Well, I've heard of people being allowed in as early as 3:45, but definitely not 2:40.)



Bummer! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Scrapdolly

Sorry ... Does anyone know if they have any area for wheelchair viewing for the parade ... If not we will need to spend a long time waiting as obviously we can't be in second row ... Just trying to plan if we can do other stuff as well,like meet and greet or rides.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Scrapdolly said:


> Sorry ... Does anyone know if they have any area for wheelchair viewing for the parade ... If not we will need to spend a long time waiting as obviously we can't be in second row ... Just trying to plan if we can do other stuff as well,like meet and greet or rides.


There is an area they rope off in the hub, but it still fills quickly. I'd plan on being there at least 40 minutes in advance.


----------



## Scrapdolly

Thank you ... We would anticipate being there an hour before but just wanted to know in case we needed to factor in additional time. 

I am so excited ... Never been to Disney at Christmas before


----------



## Mdsleiman

Is there any QS/TS open during the MVMCP?


----------



## DisMommyTX

Yes, most of the restaurants are open. Considering the cost of tickets, however, it is not the best use of time.


----------



## monique5

rasadkowski said:


> Would you mind sharing that link you had posted before for who to write to? I will just keep writing them. I asked specifically the other day if MVMCP had parade viewing this year, and they just told me they were sorry but MNSSHP does not have parade viewing
> 
> Actually it may have been someone on the MNSSHP page that shared a link!!



This is where my complaint started.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Do you guys think they'll do some new castle projections???


----------



## Spridell

DisMommyTX said:


> Yes, most of the restaurants are open. Considering the cost of tickets, however, it is not the best use of time.



The last 2 years I have been not all restaurants were open.  Actually there were only maybe 3 or 4 TS open during the party.  

For the others Last reservations are usually like 6pm and then they are done for the night.

Bunch of QS options are open though.


----------



## GPC0321

Made the spontaneous decision and bought MVMCP tickets this morning. We'll be there Sunday 12/17! 

Not gonna lie...I'm ridiculously excited!!!!


----------



## MaC410

Hey everyone, so I'll be going the first week in December this year. This will be our first Christmas-time visit. Realistically, what kind of wait times should we expect on rides during MVMCP? I'm sure the big attractions won't be walk on but are the wait times reduced a good amount at all?


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

MVMCP Dining Reservations are now available. 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...eys-very-merry-christmas-party-table-service/


----------



## Aurora2017

GPC0321 said:


> Made the spontaneous decision and bought MVMCP tickets this morning. We'll be there Sunday 12/17!
> 
> Not gonna lie...I'm ridiculously excited!!!!


Hey, my family and I will be there the same night! We are so excited too! It looks like so much fun and I already LOVE Christmas anyway!


----------



## munari

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> MVMCP Dining Reservations are now available.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...eys-very-merry-christmas-party-table-service/


Omg thank you! I had no idea we'd be able to book during the party ( dunno why that didn't occur to me). Got a BOG rezzie. Wooohoooo!


----------



## MeisMinnie

munari said:


> Omg thank you! I had no idea we'd be able to book during the party ( dunno why that didn't occur to me). Got a BOG rezzie. Wooohoooo!



Should I get ressie at 7pm, will I miss things in the party?


----------



## oceanscape

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> MVMCP Dining Reservations are now available.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...eys-very-merry-christmas-party-table-service/


SO CONFUSED!!!

I already made reservations for the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party .... they are now saying there will be (another?) dessert party launching soon?

*Visions of sugarplums? Attendees may also purchase tickets to the Very Merry Dessert Party, a smorgasbord of sweets served during our dazzling fireworks display—it’s the perfect after-dinner treat. More details coming soon!*


----------



## DisneyDork1969

oceanscape said:


> SO CONFUSED!!!
> 
> I already made reservations for the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party .... they are now saying there will be (another?) dessert party launching soon?
> 
> *Visions of sugarplums? Attendees may also purchase tickets to the Very Merry Dessert Party, a smorgasbord of sweets served during our dazzling fireworks display—it’s the perfect after-dinner treat. More details coming soon!*



Ok...need to keep an eye on this...not sure if I wanna do the dessert party...but since the OTHER Holiday Wishes dessert party is sold out on 11/28, I wonder what this is all about....


----------



## rasadkowski

deleted  found the link I was looking for


----------



## Dennfamily4

Why do they not offer reservation dates for 12/22? That is a night of the Party but it's not an option?


----------



## LucyBC80

oceanscape said:


> SO CONFUSED!!!
> 
> I already made reservations for the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party .... they are now saying there will be (another?) dessert party launching soon?
> 
> *Visions of sugarplums? Attendees may also purchase tickets to the Very Merry Dessert Party, a smorgasbord of sweets served during our dazzling fireworks display—it’s the perfect after-dinner treat. More details coming soon!*


Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep an eye open for this new party since the the dessert party on the 28th was sold out.


----------



## laurxx24

Is anyone else getting errors when trying to reserve the party dining online?


----------



## earfulofmagic

laurxx24 said:


> Is anyone else getting errors when trying to reserve the party dining online?



Only for CRT (maybe CP? haven't tried that). Seems to be a glitch that has to do with the page not fully loading the pre-pay amount, i.e. I got allllll the way to "reserve" and it still showed $0.00 would be charged to my card when it should be ~$150 for 2 of us. Hit reserve anyway, then it returns with the error to try again or call dining.

I booked for BOG (and then canceled) with no issues, and with BOG it is a credit card guarantee only, not full advanced payment. So I assume that is the issue.

I'd just call and not waste any time; saw lots of CRT times go away between this morning and tonight.


----------



## laurxx24

earfulofmagic said:


> Only for CRT (maybe CP? haven't tried that). Seems to be a glitch that has to do with the page not fully loading the pre-pay amount, i.e. I got allllll the way to "reserve" and it still showed $0.00 would be charged to my card when it should be ~$150 for 2 of us. Hit reserve anyway, then it returns with the error to try again or call dining.
> 
> I booked for BOG (and then canceled) with no issues, and with BOG it is a credit card guarantee only, not full advanced payment. So I assume that is the issue.
> 
> I'd just call and not waste any time; saw lots of CRT times go away between this morning and tonight.


Thanks! I was on hold for 30 minutes and she was about to confirm a 7:10 res at CRT and then the phone disconnected! Im currently back on hold for 20 min


----------



## siskaren

MaC410 said:


> Hey everyone, so I'll be going the first week in December this year. This will be our first Christmas-time visit. Realistically, what kind of wait times should we expect on rides during MVMCP? I'm sure the big attractions won't be walk on but are the wait times reduced a good amount at all?



Most people go to the parties for the party-specific things, so ride wait times are usually low.



MeisMinnie said:


> Should I get ressie at 7pm, will I miss things in the party?



Since the party only lasts 5 hours (and isn't cheap), spending maybe an hour in a restaurant isn't the best use of party time in my opinion.


----------



## adambomb85

I am all booked for 12/17.  My only goal - get my picture with my Disney hero - Scrooge McDuck.  Is the line usually super long for the richest duck in the world?  Should I be queuing up early?


----------



## monique5

oceanscape said:


> SO CONFUSED!!!
> 
> I already made reservations for the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party .... they are now saying there will be (another?) dessert party launching soon?
> 
> *Visions of sugarplums? Attendees may also purchase tickets to the Very Merry Dessert Party, a smorgasbord of sweets served during our dazzling fireworks display—it’s the perfect after-dinner treat. More details coming soon!*



There's a Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party on party nights that require a MVMCP ticket & then the regular TT Dessert Party.


----------



## oceanscape

monique5 said:


> There's a Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party on party nights that require a MVMCP ticket & then the regular TT Dessert Party.


Surely people can't go to the regular TT dessert party without MVMCP tickets???


----------



## rasadkowski

oceanscape said:


> Surely people can't go to the regular TT dessert party without MVMCP tickets???


it really does seem like there'll be a second dessert party option for those with mvmcp tickets  based on that description!


----------



## monique5

oceanscape said:


> Surely people can't go to the regular TT dessert party without MVMCP tickets???





rasadkowski said:


> it really does seem like there'll be a second dessert party option for those with mvmcp tickets  based on that description!



Anything is possible, but right now Disney is all over the place, and not likely. The MVMCP & MNSSHP Dessert Parties were released a week ago, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/wishes-fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/. This is only during MVMCP, so requires a MVMCP ticket too. And even on that page it has last year's name in the description but it's given a new name since Wishes has ended. And there's a separate link/page you can book it. No other source has indicated that there's something extra.

Then....What I was stating earlier was that there's https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/ and https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/ both are offered all other nights @ MK, non-party nights.


----------



## rasadkowski

monique5 said:


> Anything is possible, but right now Disney is all over the place. The MVMCP & MNSSHP Dessert Parties were released a week ago, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/wishes-fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/. This is only during MVMCP, so requires a MVMCP ticket too. And even on that page it has last year's name in the description but it's given a new name since Wishes has ended. And there's a separate link/page you can book it. No other source has indicated that there's something extra.
> 
> Then....What I was stating earlier was that there's https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/ and https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/ both are offered all other nights @ MK, non-party nights.


That makes complete sense! They'd have to change the name with Wishes gone.


----------



## rasadkowski

.... I was hoping another party option would be available with the parade viewing  I've contacted them three times( just to make sure) and one didn't answer my question , and the other two said it was not included with mvmcp dessert party BUT that could change at a later date . So disappointing. I wish there was more consistency with the responses.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rasadkowski said:


> .... I was hoping another party option would be available with the parade viewing  I've contacted them three times( just to make sure) and one didn't answer my question , and the other two said it was not included with mvmcp dessert party BUT that could change at a later date . So disappointing. I wish there was more consistency with the responses.


Did you complain to guest services? Send an email if you haven't, it's what the rest of are doing.


----------



## rasadkowski

gottalovepluto said:


> Did you complain to guest services? Send an email if you haven't, it's what the rest of are doing.


Yes! I've contacted them three times. I hope the more complaints the more likely they are to change it! I wonder what the reason is for not offferibg it this time. Do you have the number to call or an email address? Maybe it's different than one I used. I'll plan to send one every once in awhile


----------



## JennLTX

Well, count me in as one who bought tickets for the MVMCP Fireworks Dessert Party... then cancelled.  We did the regular Dessert Party with Plaza Viewing two weeks ago and we loved it, but I'm not going to pony up for basically the same experience if they aren't throwing in the parade.  

And here's a question:  given that alcohol is now served at multiple TS restaurants around MK, why don't they start serving it at the dessert parties?  MK's parties cost more than Epcot's and HS's even without alcohol.  Would it really be THAT much of an issue to just set up a bar for wine and beer?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

adambomb85 said:


> I am all booked for 12/17.  My only goal - get my picture with my Disney hero - Scrooge McDuck.  Is the line usually super long for the richest duck in the world?  Should I be queuing up early?



If you line up for Scrooge in the past you usually get a couple other characters like Daisy and Donald. This meet is very popular.

I would recommend getting in line about 45 minutes in advance of party start. This way you won't waste any party time waiting and you should be one of the first groups to see him. 

If you wait until later in the party you might get lucky with a shorter line but I think his line stays pretty consistently close to an hour.


----------



## LucyBC80

adambomb85 said:


> I am all booked for 12/17.  My only goal - get my picture with my Disney hero - Scrooge McDuck.  Is the line usually super long for the richest duck in the world?  Should I be queuing up early?


I'd say I waited around 50 minutes between getting in line and crying like a little kid when I right in front of him. That included a 10 minute break for the characters. He was my only priority that night and we queued as soon as Frozen bit in front of the castle was done, 7:10pm maybe.


----------



## Lovewinnie

monique5 said:


> Anything is possible, but right now Disney is all over the place, and not likely. The MVMCP & MNSSHP Dessert Parties were released a week ago, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/wishes-fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/. This is only during MVMCP, so requires a MVMCP ticket too. And even on that page it has last year's name in the description but it's given a new name since Wishes has ended. And there's a separate link/page you can book it. No other source has indicated that there's something extra.
> 
> Then....What I was stating earlier was that there's https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/ and https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...d-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party-plaza-view/ both are offered all other nights @ MK, non-party nights.


I also think there is just the one dessert party going to be offered. The page for the holiday fireworks dessert party, that is already open to book, uses the same words "visions of sugarplums" in its description.

"Available once again on select nights from November 9 through December 22, 2017, the Holiday Wishes Dessert Premium Package gives Guests like you—with visions of sugarplums dancing in your head—the chance to treat your senses to fa-la-la-fantastic views of Holiday Wishes: Celebrate the Spirit of the Season fireworks bursting high above Cinderella Castle."


----------



## gottalovepluto

rasadkowski said:


> Yes! I've contacted them three times. I hope the more complaints the more likely they are to change it! I wonder what the reason is for not offferibg it this time. Do you have the number to call or an email address? Maybe it's different than one I used. I'll plan to send one every once in awhile


Good idea! I just used the online contact us form.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JennLTX said:


> Well, count me in as one who bought tickets for the MVMCP Fireworks Dessert Party... then cancelled.  We did the regular Dessert Party with Plaza Viewing two weeks ago and we loved it, but I'm not going to pony up for basically the same experience if they aren't throwing in the parade.
> 
> And here's a question:  given that alcohol is now served at multiple TS restaurants around MK, why don't they start serving it at the dessert parties?  MK's parties cost more than Epcot's and HS's even without alcohol.  Would it really be THAT much of an issue to just set up a bar for wine and beer?


Sad part is the new Frozen party at Epcot is the same $79. Alcohol included. But why ad it if people will pay up without it?


----------



## adambomb85

LucyBC80 said:


> I'd say I waited around 50 minutes between getting in line and crying like a little kid when I right in front of him. That included a 10 minute break for the characters. He was my only priority that night and we queued as soon as Frozen bit in front of the castle was done, 7:10pm maybe.


Thanks, Lucy!  And I LOVE your photo with him!  I will be doing the exact same thing!


----------



## monica9

I've read that you can't get fast passes with a MVMCP ticket but also have read that you can if you book the fp's between 3:30-6:30. Is that true?


----------



## monique5

monica9 said:


> I've read that you can't get fast passes with a MVMCP ticket but also have read that you can if you book the fp's between 3:30-6:30. Is that true?


You can. See Post #1-FP+. Any updates will be there as well.


----------



## JeannieMarie

Does this cost extra or is it included in the price of our tickets to be included in this Mickey's Very Merry Christmas?


----------



## siskaren

JeannieMarie said:


> Does this cost extra or is it included in the price of our tickets to be included in this Mickey's Very Merry Christmas?



Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is a separate ticketed event.


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

If you had the choice between attending a Thursday 12/7 or Sunday 12/10 party, which one would you go to? (For lower crowds)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Off to Neverland 7 said:


> If you had the choice between attending a Thursday 12/7 or Sunday 12/10 party, which one would you go to?



Is there a price difference between the 2? A higher price might signify that Disney is expecting higher crowds. 

Personally I'd roll the dice and try Sunday.


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is there a price difference between the 2? A higher price might signify that Disney is expecting higher crowds.
> 
> Personally I'd roll the dice and try Sunday.


Thank you for the response! There's No price difference but am concerned about crowds and if one day is more crowded than another.


----------



## aussietravellers

Are the fireworks the same at the Christmas Party as they are on a regular night or are they special ones just for MVMCP?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

aussietravellers said:


> Are the fireworks the same at the Christmas Party as they are on a regular night or are they special ones just for MVMCP?



No. During non party days Happily Ever After will run. Except when the MVMCPs end, then the Christmas fireworks will run until New Year's.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Off to Neverland 7 said:


> Thank you for the response! There's No price difference but am concerned about crowds and if one day is more crowded than another.



It's really hard to guess between those 2 days. So the tickets cost the same, neither is a Friday which is traditionally the busiest parties nor is it a Tuesday which is traditionally the slowest. 

Like I said, I'd just guess and go Sunday. I would think any locals might be more willing to take kids late on a Thursday to end the school week than on a Sunday which would start off the school week. 

If you want you can wait to buy the tickets. Just do a quick check once every morning and make sure neither has sold out. If one does end up selling out even a few days before then you can grab tickets to the other.


----------



## kate3177

My family will be attending the MVMCP for the first time in eight years. We're all really excited, and I'm trying to get my head around everyone's biggest priorities. It's my husband, myself, and my two girls (12 AND 10 by party time). We're going to be attending Dec. 17th so I know it won't be one of the slower parties being so late in December. The parade, fireworks, and Christmas show with Mickey at the castle are the biggest priorities for us. We've got another day at the MK that week to get more rides in. But I was wondering what time the characters are normally done for the night? Is it 12 when the party ends or before that. I don't want to put some of my girls must sees off till later if they aren't going to be there. We vacation at Disney at least 2-3 times a year so the rare characters are the bigger deal for us. I'll be getting in the line for the dwarfs really early and let my husband take the girls on some rides, but I would love to fit nick and judy in and a few others that are not out during normal hours. Thanks for any info!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kate3177 said:


> My family will be attending the MVMCP for the first time in eight years. We're all really excited, and I'm trying to get my head around everyone's biggest priorities. It's my husband, myself, and my two girls (12 AND 10 by party time). We're going to be attending Dec. 17th so I know it won't be one of the slower parties being so late in December. The parade, fireworks, and Christmas show with Mickey at the castle are the biggest priorities for us. We've got another day at the MK that week to get more rides in. But I was wondering what time the characters are normally done for the night? Is it 12 when the party ends or before that. I don't want to put some of my girls must sees off till later if they aren't going to be there. We vacation at Disney at least 2-3 times a year so the rare characters are the bigger deal for us. I'll be getting in the line for the dwarfs really early and let my husband take the girls on some rides, but I would love to fit nick and judy in and a few others that are not out during normal hours. Thanks for any info!



It just depends on the characters' lines. If there is a long line the cast members will cap the line and not let anyone else enter. Sometimes this can happen as early as 11. I would definitely prioritize the characters you want during the beginning of the party. Sometimes if the characters don't have a long line you'll be able to almost walk up and see them later on in the party. But it is taking a gamble.


----------



## kate3177

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It just depends on the characters' lines. If there is a long line the cast members will cap the line and not let anyone else enter. Sometimes this can happen as early as 11. I would definitely prioritize the characters you want during the beginning of the party. Sometimes if the characters don't have a long line you'll be able to almost walk up and see them later on in the party. But it is taking a gamble.


Thank you! I'll probably let the girls both choose one character request at the beginning, and then we'll see who still has an open line closer to the end. Just didn't want to burn all our time hopping from one character line to the next!


----------



## Aurora2017

Anyone know if the fireworks will still be the "Holiday Wishes" or if they will change them with the new "Happily ever after" show?


----------



## JeannieMarie

siskaren said:


> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is a separate ticketed event.


Thanks.  I was wondering.


----------



## munari

Aurora2017 said:


> Anyone know if the fireworks will still be the "Holiday Wishes" or if they will change them with the new "Happily ever after" show?


It looks like it's going to be Holiday Wishes based on everything I've seen around.


----------



## Regan117

Just got our tickets for December 10th!


----------



## Nazran

I was able to get a BoG ADR on Dec 1 at 9:55PM during MVMCP. Unable to secure the ADR for BoG any other nights of our trip. Any ideas about what we will be missing at that time of night in the party? (first time party goer)


----------



## KdKyA

Fireworks are around 10pm, so you would miss that.


----------



## monica9

Can I make a lunch adr at 3pm at BOG if I only have a ticket that day for MVMCP? I know gates open for MVMCP at 4pm but early adrs are allowed before rope drop at parks.


----------



## CMNJ

monica9 said:


> Can I make a lunch adr at 3pm at BOG if I only have a ticket that day for MVMCP? I know gates open for MVMCP at 4pm but early adrs are allowed before rope drop at parks.


No

ETA your ticket doesn't actually guarantee a 4 pm entry (just a party from 7-12).  Getting in at 4pm is simply the early entry Disney has previously allowed to prevent backups getting in for the party and missing party time. When you go to MK for a party you have to enter through a certain line to ensure it takes your party ticket entitlement not a regular day from your park ticket. If you arrive and enter prior to that special line being setup and opened it will deduct a day's admission from your regular park ticket or will say you do not have valid admission to enter as it is only looking for a regular ticket not a party one.


----------



## GinaD79

Off to Neverland 7 said:


> If you had the choice between attending a Thursday 12/7 or Sunday 12/10 party, which one would you go to? (For lower crowds)


I had to make a similar decision. 12/7 or 12/8. I heard the Thursday party would be less crowded so I went with Thursday.


----------



## Aurora2017

Touring Plans blog just had a post about the least crowded dates for the MVMCP 2017. They rank each of the dates from least crowded to most crowded. Check there and see which one is the lowest out of your choices.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I finally caved and bought our MVMCP tickets yesterday (12/10) I was going to wait until our flights were booked but I had a heck of a day at work and that really cheered me up  I was torn between a Sunday and a Tuesday - but Tuesday is EMH pm at Epcot which I wanted to enjoy and Sunday is middle of the trip which I think will be nice.  I have gone to a Thursday and Tuesday before, so I am hoping Sunday isn't more crowded than either of those were.


----------



## marisas1011

Any thoughts on a 6:30 pm BOG reservation on a party night?  Will I be ok doing a sit down at that time and not miss too much of the party?


----------



## mom2rtk

marisas1011 said:


> Any thoughts on a 6:30 pm BOG reservation on a party night?  Will I be ok doing a sit down at that time and not miss too much of the party?


I wouldn't do it. It's hard enough to do everything we want during a party as it is.

But others do it and are happy with it.

I just think Disney dining is expensive enough without also using party time to do it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

marisas1011 said:


> Any thoughts on a 6:30 pm BOG reservation on a party night?  Will I be ok doing a sit down at that time and not miss too much of the party?


We did BOG night of the party and had no regrets a couple years ago BUT it was a dream of mine to dine there and I had no idea if/when I'd get another chance. If BOG is a special dining experience that you or someone in your party really wants to do and this is your only chance this trip I'd take the party time and do it. If you'll have another shot at it, or you're just kinda interested in it, I'd skip it.


----------



## FinnsMom7

marisas1011 said:


> Any thoughts on a 6:30 pm BOG reservation on a party night?  Will I be ok doing a sit down at that time and not miss too much of the party?


I did this my first xmas party and majorly regretted it, they were running about 30 mins behind and then dinner was overly rushed on both our end and theirs - I also think the food is overrated for the cost here.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

This article deals with the earlier closing time

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm


----------



## CMNJ

Skallywag Steph said:


> This article deals with the earlier closing time
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm


Interesting-wonder if they will also wait until later to admit guests. It may be well known here that Disney has allowed admission as early as 4 pm without a day ticket but that is not published anywhere so even if they don't allow admission until 6pm this year that would still be "bonus" time for what is advertised.


----------



## siskaren

Aurora2017 said:


> Touring Plans blog just had a post about the least crowded dates for the MVMCP 2017. They rank each of the dates from least crowded to most crowded. Check there and see which one is the lowest out of your choices.



I'm pretty sure they base that on ride wait times though, and since that's not what most people go to the parties for, I'm not sure how helpful it is.


----------



## Spridell

FinnsMom7 said:


> I did this my first xmas party and majorly regretted it, they were running about 30 mins behind and then dinner was overly rushed on both our end and theirs - I also think the food is overrated for the cost here.



I have 6:30pm BOG  res this year for a party.

Were you guys out in time for the parade?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Spridell said:


> I have 6:30pm BOG  res this year for a party.
> 
> Were you guys out in time for the parade?


We watched the second parade after the fireworks we got in one character meet n greet between


----------



## shanew21

FinnsMom7 said:


> I did this my first xmas party and majorly regretted it, they were running about 30 mins behind and then dinner was overly rushed on both our end and theirs - I also think the food is overrated for the cost here.


We originally had 6:30 but were able to swap for a 5:25 dinner. We figure we'll show up around 5:00 to get in as early as possible. Even if it takes an hour and a half, that's just 7pm and right when the party starts. We're on the hunt for a 4:30ish reservation if one pops up.


----------



## chattyKARi

marisas1011 said:


> Any thoughts on a 6:30 pm BOG reservation on a party night?  Will I be ok doing a sit down at that time and not miss too much of the party?



I've only been to Disney once (Nov 2015) and going again (Nov 2017), so I can only share my own personal experience and thoughts which isn't much.

Depends on many things.... what all do you plan to see and do during the party, how important is a BOG dinner reservation to you, will you ever go to another MVMCP or BOG dinner again, have you been unable to get reservations for another night or were you simply hoping to fit it all in that day, will you stay until the party ends, etc. Some people want to do it all at the parties (from reading posts), some want to see rare characters mostly and anything else is bonus, some want to ride with less wait time, so it depends on what's important to you.

In 2015, we had CP reservations for 6:15 on our party night and even with 3 kids soaking up all they could with Pooh and Tigger and all the others, we had plenty of time. But that being said, we didn't plan to get in any of the character lines.  We wanted to ride SDMT a few times with a super short wait, a couple other rides with no wait and we still did all that and didn't miss the parades and performances, and we didn't stay all the way til close. We even were front row for the big parade (closer to the castle, not on Main St.). This, with a then 9, 8 and 6 yr olds. And at that time, we thought that was going to be our one and only trip to Disney. 

This trip, we have party tickets and I scored a BOG ressie for 6:45. Last time we had breakfast at BOG, so I couldn't pass this reservation opening up. BUT, we plan to be at MK all day and have a table service lunch and only have dessert at BOG. 

Just my thoughts....when people advise this or that, you have to understand their reasoning behind it. Everyone could say "no I wouldn't do it", but why, what if their reasons wouldn't affect you at all


----------



## mom2rtk

siskaren said:


> I'm pretty sure they base that on ride wait times though, and since that's not what most people go to the parties for, I'm not sure how helpful it is.


It's not.

I like Touring Plans, but unless they've changed their formula for party nights, I wouldn't even bother reading.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

shanew21 said:


> We originally had 6:30 but were able to swap for a 5:25 dinner. We figure we'll show up around 5:00 to get in as early as possible. Even if it takes an hour and a half, that's just 7pm and right when the party starts. We're on the hunt for a 4:30ish reservation if one pops up.


Are you booking ADRs through the MVMCP link or the regular one? I'm curious how early they're accepting ADRs with a party ticket. Now that 6-7 is an EMH for party goers I wonder how that'll change dining.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Skallywag Steph said:


> Are you booking ADRs through the MVMCP link or the regular one? I'm curious how early they're accepting ADRs with a party ticket. Now that 6-7 is an EMH for party goers I wonder how that'll change dining.



I believe that ADRs from 4-6pm are booked through the regular reservations page (with or without a party ticket) and from 6-close through the party dining link (requires a party ticket).


----------



## shanew21

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I believe that ADRs from 4-6pm are booked through the regular reservations page (with or without a party ticket) and from 6-close through the party dining link (requires a party ticket).


This is correct. I had booked through the link originally and got one for 5:25 through the normal site.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I believe that ADRs from 4-6pm are booked through the regular reservations page (with or without a party ticket) and from 6-close through the party dining link (requires a party ticket).


Ok. So non party goers can still technically make a 600 ADR but not ride the rides past this time. Still trying to sort all this out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Skallywag Steph said:


> This article deals with the earlier closing time
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm


Actually really happy to see this, I remember the cross-over time being extremely crowded when I went a couple years ago.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Skallywag Steph said:


> Ok. So non party goers can still technically make a 600 ADR but not ride the rides past this time. Still trying to sort all this out.


Yes but keep in mind that if you don't have party tickets when you are done eating a CM will escort you out of the park - according to past posts I haven't experienced that myself.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

FinnsMom7 said:


> Yes but keep in mind that if you don't have party tickets when you are done eating a CM will escort you out of the park - according to past posts I haven't experienced that myself.


Right.  I understand that.  I'm going to be doing both (party ticket holder and going to MK on party night with no ticket)on my trip so I'm trying to prepare.  We won't be eating on the night we leave at 6. I am mainly interested in how early party ticket holders could schedule ADRs. Just wondering if ticket holders are going to be allowed in at 4 as usual.


----------



## stephtron312

So excited for this!! Just bought tickets for the Nov. 28th party! It's my dad's birthday too so should be extra magical. We've been to MNSSHP so I'm expecting it to be somewhat similar, or am I totally off base?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Skallywag Steph said:


> Right.  I understand that.  I'm going to be doing both (party ticket holder and going to MK on party night with no ticket)on my trip so I'm trying to prepare.  We won't be eating on the night we leave at 6. I am mainly interested in how early party ticket holders could schedule ADRs. Just wondering if ticket holders are going to be allowed in at 4 as usual.


I have a feeling until people actually go to the first party it may not be 100% - unless people start making dinner reservations earlier that have both park and party ticket - but even then it blurs the line because those people won't have to "leave" between.


----------



## Aurora2017

I just read on WDWMagic that they are not allowing party only guests to get any fast passes from 4-7 this year. But I had been told in the past you could get three between 4-7. Has anyone here heard that?


----------



## Skallywag Steph

FinnsMom7 said:


> I have a feeling until people actually go to the first party it may not be 100% - unless people start making dinner reservations earlier that have both park and party ticket - but even then it blurs the line because those people won't have to "leave" between.


Would've been nice for the Halloween party to be the guinea pig


----------



## NemoMomof3

I purchased my tickets early for our trip in November.  I got them in the mail and they are plastic cards.  Not even Christmas themed.  Is that normal?  This is my first time so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Carrie Lynn

I am so excited!!!!! The party is on my birthday this year!


----------



## Skallywag Steph

NemoMomof3 said:


> I purchased my tickets early for our trip in November.  I got them in the mail and they are plastic cards.  Not even Christmas themed.  Is that normal?  This is my first time so I have no idea what to expect.


Mine are like that too


----------



## gottalovepluto

Carrie Lynn said:


> I am so excited!!!!! The party is on my birthday this year!


That's AWESOME! (And  to the DIS!)


----------



## siskaren

NemoMomof3 said:


> I purchased my tickets early for our trip in November.  I got them in the mail and they are plastic cards.  Not even Christmas themed.  Is that normal?  This is my first time so I have no idea what to expect.



I have a ticket from '98 that isn't Christmas themed.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*2017 CANDLELIGHT PROCESSIONAL DINING PACKAGES ARE NOW AVAILABLE*
_Please note all restaurants and times have not be loaded into the system at time of this post. _


----------



## Mom2riley

Skallywag Steph said:


> Right.  I understand that.  I'm going to be doing both (party ticket holder and going to MK on party night with no ticket)on my trip so I'm trying to prepare.  We won't be eating on the night we leave at 6. I am mainly interested in how early party ticket holders could schedule ADRs. Just wondering if ticket holders are going to be allowed in at 4 as usual.


I called Disney last week and was told that ticket holders will be allowed in at 4


----------



## Mom2riley

marisas1011 said:


> Any thoughts on a 6:30 pm BOG reservation on a party night?  Will I be ok doing a sit down at that time and not miss too much of the party?


We booked a 6:30 at BOG on our party night. I called Disney after thinking it might not be a good idea and was reassured by the CM. My girls are dying to eat there and we honestly can't get in there at any other time. We'll show up a little early as the CM recommended and shouldn't miss much ( we'll be at the party until close). My girls have no fast and firm expectations for the party itself so we'll go with the flow. If they feel they will miss out on anything, I can always book a 2nd party date.


----------



## Raya

So we've settled on a date and have committed to attending! Any suggestions for a plan?

We have reservations for 'high tea' at the GF at 12:15 that day. We'd like to see all the gingerbread houses, have tea, and go to the party. I feel like the monorail hotel gingerbread displays could be done between the end of tea (likely 2pm) and the party open (4pm). What other displays should we see and when/how?

Reading the first page it looks like our date (12/17) won't sell out until late Nov or early Dec. Does that sound correct still? Should I risk it? I'd like to wait a couple of months to buy tickets, but also don't want to miss them.


----------



## monique5

Raya said:


> So we've settled on a date and have committed to attending! Any suggestions for a plan?
> 
> We have reservations for 'high tea' at the GF at 12:15 that day. We'd like to see all the gingerbread houses, have tea, and go to the party. I feel like the monorail hotel gingerbread displays could be done between the end of tea (likely 2pm) and the party open (4pm). What other displays should we see and when/how?
> 
> Reading the first page it looks like our date (12/17) won't sell out until late Nov or early Dec. Does that sound correct still? Should I risk it? I'd like to wait a couple of months to buy tickets, but also don't want to miss them.



I subscribe to KtP's Character Locator & use it for parties. PP will post on here what they did as well. See Post #1 and determine what you would like to do, list everything, thing notate or make separate list of the must do's. Then factor in having a bite to eat. We eat at 2:30 or 4pm and then snack during party. 

The Sold Out dates are correct, however, you can never predict selling patterns. If that's the date you are definitely going, then go ahead and purchase. Waiting until end of summer should be find. The only reason I haven't purchased tickets is because SW had great rates on airfare, able to get roundtrip for 3 for $602. So will purchase MVMCP tickets next month.


----------



## Babs1975

Sorry mistake...see below...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

stephtron312 said:


> So excited for this!! Just bought tickets for the Nov. 28th party! It's my dad's birthday too so should be extra magical. We've been to MNSSHP so I'm expecting it to be somewhat similar, or am I totally off base?



No, it will be basically similar. It's the same idea: hard ticket party, special themed fireworks and parade and stage shows. Free food in cookies and drinks handed out at different CS places. Special characters, instead of costumes some wear scarves or other Christmas themed gear. Most rides will be a walk on besides holiday themed ones like Jingle Cruise. Instead of wearing costumes some guests dress up in Christmas themed outfits like Santa hats, ugly Christmas sweaters or green and red clothes. 



NemoMomof3 said:


> I purchased my tickets early for our trip in November.  I got them in the mail and they are plastic cards.  Not even Christmas themed.  Is that normal?  This is my first time so I have no idea what to expect.



Yep, normal. Sadly they don't theme the cards, they just look like regular admission tickets.


----------



## Babs1975

MaC410 said:


> Hey everyone, so I'll be going the first week in December this year. This will be our first Christmas-time visit. Realistically, what kind of wait times should we expect on rides during MVMCP? I'm sure the big attractions won't be walk on but are the wait times reduced a good amount at all?


You will be pleasantly surprised that most of the rides ARE a walk-on. As others have said, most don't ride tons of rides during the party, my family is an exception. We love the short wait times after 7. The only rides that still have a longer wait are 7DMT and Peter Pan. That has been our experience and we have gone twice right around when you are going. Most other things are a walk-on or maybe 5 minute wait. It's great and we still have time to watch the parade and fireworks and sample the sweet treats.


----------



## Babs1975

Has anyone heard the rumor that they are going to be closing headliner main attractions during the Christmas party this year? I certainly hope not!! And if anyone has heard, where did you get your info?


----------



## monique5

Babs1975 said:


> Has anyone heard the rumor that they are going to be closing headliner main attractions during the Christmas party this year? I certainly hope not!! And if anyone has heard, where did you get your info?



7DMT & BTMR were not listed for MNSSHP and WDWNEWS reported wouldn't be open (this is only site that reported this as attractions officially being closed during party). Disney website has since been updated to include those rides, stating error for those that had called & emailed with complaints. Others say maybe they were going to actually be closed. Who really knows. IMO that would've been hard to sell tickets with those rides closed, that's a draw for many, short wait times on rides.

I didn't immediately buy MVMCP tickets after that. Then dates were showing wrong in MDE, so still waiting to purchase, hoping more MVMCP details will be released.


----------



## cometcoastin

I'm torn, I don't know what to do! I have a BOG dinner reservation at 7:25pm during X-mas party. Never eaten dinner at BOG, but afraid I'm going to miss too much X-mas party. Any suggestions??


----------



## earfulofmagic

cometcoastin said:


> I'm torn, I don't know what to do! I have a BOG dinner reservation at 7:25pm during X-mas party. Never eaten dinner at BOG, but afraid I'm going to miss too much X-mas party. Any suggestions??



Hold onto it for now, but use the touringplans reservation finder to keep checking for a BOG dinner ADR on another night of your trip. You'll probably find something. Also, follow the Nov 2017 / Dec 2017 (whichever month you're going) cancelled ADR threads.

This is unless you have been to MVMCP before -- in which case maybe you won't mind missing out on much.


----------



## Allison

cometcoastin said:


> I'm torn, I don't know what to do! I have a BOG dinner reservation at 7:25pm during X-mas party. Never eaten dinner at BOG, but afraid I'm going to miss too much X-mas party. Any suggestions??



There is too much for me  to do at the party at too high of a cost for the ticket to spend a good chunk of  the  party in a restaurant.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cometcoastin said:


> I'm torn, I don't know what to do! I have a BOG dinner reservation at 7:25pm during X-mas party. Never eaten dinner at BOG, but afraid I'm going to miss too much X-mas party. Any suggestions??


What's your priority? Do really want to eat at BOG? If so do it, if it's just a kinda want skip it. It was a dream for me so I went ahead & did it on a party night. However we just did drinks & dessert. All the atmosphere, 20% of the time. No regrets! (The service sucked as soon as he found out we were just doing drinks & dessert - but a few sips in to my champagne I stopped caring much. FWIW we planned on leaving a very generous tip for our server & I encourage you to consider doing that as well as tabs are usually much higher. Obviously we didn't end up leaving the extra tip but we budgeted for it -I'm an obsessive budgeter   )


----------



## Minniekins

I saw on the page that announced this news(mind blank on the name at the moment, lol), the other day that rides were only open til 6 p.m. and not open 6-7 because the park was closing at 6 pm to clear non party guests. So what does this mean for guests who are there with party tickets? I thought They said only food and shopping will be open, so does this mean even guests with the party tickets will not be able to ride the rides from 6-7? That we'll only be able to eat and shop? Sounds like they are trying to really push party guests into spending money. Most people with party tickets probably won't want to just hang out waiting so I could see food places being very crowded. And a lot of people just milling about. Maybe I read that wrong or misunderstood, but if true I think that stinks! I see getting people out who don't have tickets but those staying with valid party tickets should be able to ride. Their magic bands would have the party ticket on them when scanned upon entering the ride. They could only let those in with the ticket for that night's party. Again, I could be totally wrong in what I gathered but if true, I'm definitely not happy if this is true. I realize the party is from 7-12, but for many years, as long as I've gone to the parties they let guests in early at 4 pm, so definitely something we are used to by now.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Minniekins said:


> I saw on the page that announced this news(mind blank on the name at the moment, lol), the other day that rides were only open til 6 p.m. and not open 6-7 because the park was closing at 6 pm to clear non party guests. So what does this mean for guests who are there with party tickets? I thought They said only food and shopping will be open, so does this mean even guests with the party tickets will not be able to ride the rides from 6-7? That we'll only be able to eat and shop? Sounds like they are trying to really push party guests into spending money. Most people with party tickets probably won't want to just hang out waiting so I could see food places being very crowded. And a lot of people just milling about. Maybe I read that wrong or misunderstood, but if true I think that stinks! I see getting people out who don't have tickets but those staying with valid party tickets should be able to ride. Their magic bands would have the party ticket on them when scanned upon entering the ride. They could only let those in with the ticket for that night's party. Again, I could be totally wrong in what I gathered but if true, I'm definitely not happy if this is true. I realize the party is from 7-12, but for many years, as long as I've gone to the parties they let guests in early at 4 pm, so definitely something we are used to by now.



People with party tickets will still be able to ride at 6. Day guests without a mvmcp ticket will not.


----------



## Minniekins

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> People with party tickets will still be able to ride at 6. Day guests without a mvmcp ticket will not.



Oh, that's great! Guess I read that or remembered wrong, lol. That's really good to know. It just didn't make sense if they were going to not even let party guests ride, so, glad that's not the case! Thanks for answering! Can I ask how you know? Don't need a link, just curious, lol. Oh, how about FP+ during that 4-7 time for party guests, do you know anything about whether that will be allowed? Not such a big deal but will be good to know! Thx again!


----------



## LucyBC80

After reading the Touring Plans blog about least crowded parties I took a chance and called Disney and was able to exchange my party tickets from the 17th to the 14th! So now we're attending the 3 of the 10 (predicted) least crowded parties of the year. Our plan is to meet Sandy Claus at one party and the 7 Dwarfs on a second party. We always skip these two set of characters because lines are so long.


----------



## Raya

Sandy Claus line question -

We somewhat like NBC - not huge fans. If the line wasn't onerous we'd do a photo. Is it possible to line up at 11 or 11:30 for that picture?


----------



## virgo7598

So my best friend and I are planning a disney vacation in December and bought party tickets for the 14th of December, kind of on a whim. I admittedly don't know too much about this MVMCP except what I've read on a couple websites. Anyway, my question is, will all rides be open during 7pm-midnight? Thanks!


----------



## monique5

virgo7598 said:


> So my best friend and I are planning a disney vacation in December and bought party tickets for the 14th of December, kind of on a whim. I admittedly don't know too much about this MVMCP except what I've read on a couple websites. Anyway, my question is, will all rides be open during 7pm-midnight? Thanks!



See Post #1 for 2016 List of Attractions. Post will be updated with 2017 attractions when they are released. For the Christmas holidays, the Jungle Cruise becomes the Jingle Cruise.
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...t-the-magic-kingdom-for-the-christmas-season/


----------



## GoofyK

I have a few questions.
1) what's different between jungle cruise vs jingle cruise?
2) I have BOG 4:40 ADR, will this waste too much party time?
3) I have a picture with the 7dwarves from Halloween, who is harder for Xmas or worth the wait line, Jack Skellington or Scrooge? Could i get both?


----------



## pmaurer74

GoofyK said:


> I have a few questions.
> 1) what's different between jungle cruise vs jingle cruise?
> 2) I have BOG 4:40 ADR, will this waste too much party time?
> 3) I have a picture with the 7dwarves from Halloween, who is harder for Xmas or worth the wait line, Jack Skellington or Scrooge? Could i get both?


1. the boats have holiday names, there are a few Christmas lights and holiday dry humor.
2. party does not start until 7pm so you are fine with your ADR
3. line for Scrooge was maybe 30 minutes, Jack Skellington is much longer. I you go during parade or fireworks not as much of a line.


----------



## Willlyb

So will there be a Holiday Dessert Party at the Plaza Garden?  If so, I don't think it's been announced, but that's the only dessert party that would interest me.  We've done a Tomorrowland Terrace one before, and the view was not the best.

I've tried to see if there was a Garden dessert party last year, but I've come up empty.  I don't see it on the site to reserve, but I guess I'm holding out hope that they announce and release at a later date?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Willlyb said:


> So will there be a Holiday Dessert Party at the Plaza Garden?  If so, I don't think it's been announced, but that's the only dessert party that would interest me.  We've done a Tomorrowland Terrace one before, and the view was not the best.
> 
> I've tried to see if there was a Garden dessert party last year, but I've come up empty.  I don't see it on the site to reserve, but I guess I'm holding out hope that they announce and release at a later date?


I'd keep an eye out. Under table service options for the party is a dessert party with a different name than the one currently announced & the description just says more info coming soon.


----------



## monique5

Willlyb said:


> So will there be a Holiday Dessert Party at the Plaza Garden?  If so, I don't think it's been announced, but that's the only dessert party that would interest me.  We've done a Tomorrowland Terrace one before, and the view was not the best.
> 
> I've tried to see if there was a Garden dessert party last year, but I've come up empty.  I don't see it on the site to reserve, but I guess I'm holding out hope that they announce and release at a later date?



See Post #1 - Is there a Dessert Party. 2017, Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party. Info included in post. Done dates are already sold out. If you type in above name on Disney website, you can book. Not sure if Included link in post. Reservations opened about 2 weeks ago. PP have suggested maybe another special event will open during party, PP not blogs. 


Sorry for not providing more details, softball. But all details in Post 1.


----------



## Carl4628

Assuming that they do not allow FP+ reservations from 4PM-7PM as rumored...what are standby wait times like during those hours? We will be attending on Sunday December 3rd.


----------



## virgo7598

Carl4628 said:


> Assuming that they do not allow FP+ reservations from 4PM-7PM as rumored...what are standby wait times like during those hours? We will be attending on Sunday December 3rd.



I'm interested in this too! I know it'll be a lot better than during the day but just *how* much better? We will be attending the Dec 14th party!


----------



## GoofyK

One more question with my BOG ADR @ 4:40 should I consider getting the special dessert or would that ruin the cookies and hot chocolate desserts offered during the party, or is there enough time for both?
The cupcakes and grey stuff rose sound amazing.

http://disneytravelbabble.com/how-to/order-cake/magic-kingdom-specialty-desserts/


----------



## gottalovepluto

GoofyK said:


> One more question with my BOG ADR @ 4:40 should I consider getting the special dessert or would that ruin the cookies and hot chocolate desserts offered during the party, or is there enough time for both?
> The cupcakes and grey stuff rose sound amazing.
> 
> http://disneytravelbabble.com/how-to/order-cake/magic-kingdom-specialty-desserts/


Forget the free cookies & hot chocolate, they kinda suck anyway. Grey stuff all the way


----------



## Willlyb

monique5 said:


> See Post #1 - Is there a Dessert Party. 2017, Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party. Info included in post. Done dates are already sold out. If you type in above name on Disney website, you can book. Not sure if Included link in post. Reservations opened about 2 weeks ago. PP have suggested maybe another special event will open during party, PP not blogs.
> 
> 
> Sorry for not providing more details, softball. But all details in Post 1.



Yeah, I read that post already. It talks about the Tomorrowland Party only. I was curious if there would also be a Garden party.

Seems as though it is all speculation at this point.


----------



## monique5

GoofyK said:


> One more question with my BOG ADR @ 4:40 should I consider getting the special dessert or would that ruin the cookies and hot chocolate desserts offered during the party, or is there enough time for both?
> The cupcakes and grey stuff rose sound amazing.
> 
> http://disneytravelbabble.com/how-to/order-cake/magic-kingdom-specialty-desserts/



Enough time for both! I LOVE the Grey Stuff.


----------



## monique5

Carl4628 said:


> Assuming that they do not allow FP+ reservations from 4PM-7PM as rumored...what are standby wait times like during those hours? We will be attending on Sunday December 3rd.



Those with August MNSSHP tickets have already made FP+ b/t 3:30-6:30.

Also, this year testing closing MK @ 6pm to Day Guests (See Post #1 for details & link), this is 1st time for this, so hard to predict. PP should post before your party about wait times & closing earlier to day guests.


----------



## monica9

NemoMomof3 said:


> I purchased my tickets early for our trip in November.  I got them in the mail and they are plastic cards.  Not even Christmas themed.  Is that normal?  This is my first time so I have no idea what to expect.


Mine too. I was a little bummed that they were random nonchristmas themed cards.


----------



## monica9

virgo7598 said:


> I'm interested in this too! I know it'll be a lot better than during the day but just *how* much better? We will be attending the Dec 14th party!


I went to MVMCP about 4 years ago and remember everything being so crowded. Between Main street with people waiting for the parade to the rides, there really wasn't a difference compared to regular park hours IMO. We are trying it again because it was still fun with the whole theming and abundance of characters walking around.


----------



## Wonderwomom

I am looking at going to the MVMCP on one of the first dates in early November.  I thought traditionally the park isn't decorated fully until Thanksgiving.  Has that changed now?  Will the park be Christmas ready for the first MVMCP or will they still be adding more decorations after that?


----------



## stephtron312

Wonderwomom said:


> I am looking at going to the MVMCP on one of the first dates in early November.  I thought traditionally the park isn't decorated fully until Thanksgiving.  Has that changed now?  Will the park be Christmas ready for the first MVMCP or will they still be adding more decorations after that?



They typically have the Parks totally christmasfied in Nov. 1st. With the exception of the big tree in MK which they keep down until the film the Christmas Day parade (usually first week of Nov)


----------



## Wonderwomom

stephtron312 said:


> They typically have the Parks totally christmasfied in Nov. 1st. With the exception of the big tree in MK which they keep down until the film the Christmas Day parade (usually first week of Nov)



Great thanks!


----------



## NemoMomof3

stephtron312 said:


> They typically have the Parks totally christmasfied in Nov. 1st. With the exception of the big tree in MK which they keep down until the film the Christmas Day parade (usually first week of Nov)


That makes me excited.  I've never seen MK decorated.


----------



## Sommermo

This year they are doing the last Halloween party on 11/1 so I guess they will start taking down Halloween and putting up Christmas on 11/2!


----------



## stephtron312

NemoMomof3 said:


> That makes me excited.  I've never seen MK decorated.



It's soooo pretty and magical you're gonna love it!!


----------



## siskaren

Sommermo said:


> This year they are doing the last Halloween party on 11/1 so I guess they will start taking down Halloween and putting up Christmas on 11/2!



Actually, I'm sure they'll start putting them up after they close the park at the end of that night's party.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

stephtron312 said:


> They typically have the Parks totally christmasfied in Nov. 1st. With the exception of the big tree in MK which they keep down until the film the Christmas Day parade (usually first week of Nov)


In early Nov, only MK will be decorated.  The other parks don't get decorated until closer to Thanksgiving.  The MK decorations will go up overnight after the last Halloween party.  Last year the tree went up right away because the parade was filmed at DL.


----------



## Disney4meandmyfam

We have never been during the holidays either. We will be there in late November. So excited!


----------



## Disney4meandmyfam

When does a schedule come out for Mickey's Christmas Party?


----------



## Mdsleiman

The posted hours for the party is 7pm - 12am but do they ever keep it open later than 12am?


----------



## siskaren

Mdsleiman said:


> The posted hours for the party is 7pm - 12am but do they ever keep it open later than 12am?



No.


----------



## jriveiro724

Will the characters remain the same from last year?


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

“Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!” Nighttime Spectacular Is Returning For 2017


----------



## Cluelyss

So happy to find @CampbellzSoup's thread lives on! Managed to talk to DH to one last trip before AP expires 12/30!!  Based on the kids' school calendar, and the fact that he wants to be home by Christmas Eve,  it's going to be a quickie!  But I am NOT complaining since I didn't think a Christmas trip was in the cards this year!! We will fly down after the kids get off school on the 20th, do CP on the 21st and the party on the 22nd, then fly back on the 23rd. Can't wait be "home" for the holidays again!! Now to get caught up!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Hi Fellow peeps!

I created a new thread called "Magic Shots - Current Listings", it has a FB link to the Magic Shots at all four parks and I included them on the pages as well. Happy to have a place where they're all located. 

If you have any Christmas Magic Shots to share that would be so helpful and greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> So happy to find @CampbellzSoup's thread lives on! Managed to talk to DH to one last trip before AP expires 12/30!!  Based on the kids' school calendar, and the fact that he wants to be home by Christmas Eve,  it's going to be a quickie!  But I am NOT complaining since I didn't think a Christmas trip was in the cards this year!! We will fly down after the kids get off school on the 20th, do CP on the 21st and the party on the 22nd, then fly back on the 23rd. Can't wait be "home" for the holidays again!! Now to get caught up!!!


 
Yes, @CampbellzSoup, pops in every once in a while on this thread! So had to give him a shout out in opening of Post #1. We did Halloween last year but are back again this year for Christmas. So excited! We will celebrate our actual anniversary while @ WDW and spend Christmas there too. Woo-hoo! We are attending the party on the 22nd too. Maybe we'll see you, @Cluelyss !!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> We are attending the party on the 22nd too. Maybe we'll see you, @Cluelyss !!!!


Yeah! That would be great!


----------



## Cluelyss

jcvalenti said:


> One other question .... generally, how busy are the fireworks shows at MVMCP ?  Is this something where we should plan to get there a little early to stake out a decent viewing spot, or is the crowd limited enough that there's plenty of room for everyone with tickets to enjoy a good view of the show ?


Even on non sold out nights, the party exclusive events (parades, shows, fireworks) will be very crowded. Plan to grab a spot early if location is important to you. The later parade and shows will always be less crowded than the early ones.


----------



## Cluelyss

Willlyb said:


> So will there be a Holiday Dessert Party at the Plaza Garden?  If so, I don't think it's been announced, but that's the only dessert party that would interest me.  We've done a Tomorrowland Terrace one before, and the view was not the best.
> 
> I've tried to see if there was a Garden dessert party last year, but I've come up empty.  I don't see it on the site to reserve, but I guess I'm holding out hope that they announce and release at a later date?


Garden party viewing is new this year, so no historical data.


----------



## Cluelyss

oceanscape said:


> SO CONFUSED!!!
> 
> I already made reservations for the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party .... they are now saying there will be (another?) dessert party launching soon?
> 
> *Visions of sugarplums? Attendees may also purchase tickets to the Very Merry Dessert Party, a smorgasbord of sweets served during our dazzling fireworks display—it’s the perfect after-dinner treat. More details coming soon!*


Where are you seeing this??


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Where are you seeing this??



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...eys-very-merry-christmas-party-table-service/

Under Have Ticket, Will Dine

I had questioned this a few posts back when parade viewing included or not was going on. Also, MNSSHP HalloWishes DP states -  


Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.
But MVMCP Fireworks Holiday DP states first come first serve. So no wonder PP are concerned, confused and questioning things more this year.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...eys-very-merry-christmas-party-table-service/
> 
> Under Have Ticket, Will Dine
> 
> I had questioned this a few posts back when parade viewing included or not was going on. Also, MNSSHP HalloWishes DP states -
> 
> 
> Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.
> But MVMCP Fireworks Holiday DP states first come first serve. So no wonder PP are concerned, confused and questioning things more this year.


Thank you! 

The dessert parties used to have assigned seats, but that was eliminated when they revamped the party, raised the price and moved the tables against the railing. I'd be surprised if they are going back to the old way of doing it, though it would sure be nice. As it is now, people are lining up an hour early to get the best tables, which means you are losing even more park (or party) time. Takes away a lot of the value IMO. 

Another thing that pretty much solidifies no parade viewing is the time of the dessert party - 9:00 when you go to book. Last year it was a 7:45 start time.


----------



## MrsTurnerLovesDisney

looking for feedback on parade seating. We are traveling with a toddler for 11/28 party and will be catching the first parade. of course we want to be on main street for the "snow" but where would be ideal? and what would be a good time to try to stake out a spot?

I've seen parade video from around the emporium and near the flag pole that looks like a great viewing spot but that might go first/be roped off??

HELP it's the only part of the whole night I'm unsure of


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...eys-very-merry-christmas-party-table-service/
> 
> Under Have Ticket, Will Dine
> 
> I had questioned this a few posts back when parade viewing included or not was going on. Also, MNSSHP HalloWishes DP states -
> 
> 
> Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.
> But MVMCP Fireworks Holiday DP states first come first serve. So no wonder PP are concerned, confused and questioning things more this year.


I gave up comparing the two parties when feedback started coming in that parade viewing was not included in MNSSHP but was at MVMCP despite being told to show up until 9pm. Giving up on correct info was sealed when the times for MK came out. Closing at 6pm on MVMCP nights to the general public but not doing that close for MNSSHP as they try new things with MVMCP this year. GAH!!!!!!! (I want to insert the gif of Captain Hook flipping his table over in Peter Pan here but I lack the technical know-how but that's how frustrated I got.) I've got dessert party reservations and hopefully someone attends the first MVMCP dessert party and gives us some feedback on whether or not it's included for sure. Heck, maybe they're gonna "try" it with the MNSSHP dessert parties and see how guests react? And don't even get me started on the new mystery Very Merry Dessert Party


----------



## monique5

gottalovepluto said:


> I gave up comparing the two parties when feedback started coming in that parade viewing was not included in MNSSHP but was at MVMCP despite being told to show up until 9pm. Giving up on correct info was sealed when the times for MK came out. Closing at 6pm on MVMCP nights to the general public but not doing that close for MNSSHP as they try new things with MVMCP this year. GAH!!!!!!! (I want to insert the gif of Captain Hook flipping his table over in Peter Pan here but I lack the technical know-how but that's how frustrated I got.) I've got dessert party reservations and hopefully someone attends the first MVMCP dessert party and gives us some feedback on whether or not it's included for sure. Heck, maybe they're gonna "try" it with the MNSSHP dessert parties and see how guests react? And don't even get me started on the new mystery Very Merry Dessert Party



Would love to see that GIF. I'm the same way. This time I honestly don't think Disney has thought of all of this through or was ready with concrete details, i.e. no BTMRR or 7DMT during MNSSHP @ 1st. Dessert Parties being released later than party tickets this year, and MVMCP details not showing, pretty sure rides were listed when webpage went active last year, but recollection could be wrong. 

Holding Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party ADR until I hear back on MNSSHP & 1st MVMCP. Yes, it was strange that MK would close early for MVMCP but not MNSSHP. IMO, reports indicate non-paying guests are more of an issue with MNSSP that MVMCP. Then MVMCP never had parade viewing until last year, and MNSSHP have it for a couple of years as well as the Villains Soiree which included parade viewing in 2014. Yes, was confused about the Very Merry Dessert Party too.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The dessert parties used to have assigned seats, but that was eliminated when they revamped the party, raised the price and moved the tables against the railing. I'd be surprised if they are going back to the old way of doing it, though it would sure be nice. As it is now, people are lining up an hour early to get the best tables, which means you are losing even more park (or party) time. Takes away a lot of the value IMO.
> 
> Another thing that pretty much solidifies no parade viewing is the time of the dessert party - 9:00 when you go to book. Last year it was a 7:45 start time.



You're welcome!
Yes, which confused me even more since that was not the case last year for either. So that was a surprise seeing that.

Yes, noticed the time too which wouldn't allow parade viewing.

EDIT: Webpage showing...
Guests who have purchased the Holiday Wishes Dessert Premium Package can check in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant. 
----Indicates you'll be able to enter park @ 4pm.

But no time, just return 1 hour prior to HolidayWishes. No actual time now on page like last year.


----------



## Sbunit81

Can someone please bring me up to speed with all these Christmas party extras?  I've purchased tickets to the holiday dessert party at the Tomorrowland Terrace.  Do we know if parade viewing is included?  Are the seats reserved or first come first served?  And is there indeed a 2nd Different dessert party?  If so what's the difference between the two.  I'm reading may conflicting confusing reports, any clarification would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sbunit81 said:


> Can someone please bring me up to speed with all these Christmas party extras?  I've purchased tickets to the holiday dessert party at the Tomorrowland Terrace.  Do we know if parade viewing is included?  Are the seats reserved or first come first served?  And is there indeed a 2nd Different dessert party?  If so what's the difference between the two.  I'm reading may conflicting confusing reports, any clarification would be greatly appreciated!


Hi there... if you see my comment 3 above yours you'll see no one can bring anyone up to speed on any of that... Personally, I hope (but don't expect to) get some clarification closer into the parties.


----------



## Figmentary

What are the top three things that can't be missed at the party?


----------



## LucyBC80

Figmentary said:


> What are the top three things that can't be missed at the party?


Personally it's meeting Scrooge as number one because that's the only time you can do that and I'm a huge fan. I call it our yearly get together.

Second it'd be seeing the Christmas Parade which I love.

Third is seeing the castle stage show.


----------



## Figmentary

How different is the party firework show from other nights?


----------



## GoofyK

LucyBC80 said:


> Personally it's meeting Scrooge as number one because that's the only time you can do that and I'm a huge fan. I call it our yearly get together.
> 
> Second it'd be seeing the Christmas Parade which I love.
> 
> Third is seeing the castle stage show.


This will be my 1st time for the party Dec 12, how is the line to meet scrooge? Our goal is him and Jack Skellington.


----------



## marym821

I'm an annual passholder.  Can I use my passholder discount to by tickets from my family from Wisconsin to attend the party?  It's my daughter and two granddaughters.  I know I can't use my discount on regular day admission to the parks but I thought I read somewhere I could use the discount for party tickets?


----------



## Cluelyss

marym821 said:


> I'm an annual passholder.  Can I use my passholder discount to by tickets from my family from Wisconsin to attend the party?  It's my daughter and two granddaughters.  I know I can't use my discount on regular day admission to the parks but I thought I read somewhere I could use the discount for party tickets?


Thete are select dates that offer a pass holder discount; if you log in then go the ticket page you can see which ones. It's I my about a $5 discount, though, but can add up when buying multiple tickets.


----------



## Cluelyss

GoofyK said:


> This will be my 1st time for the party Dec 12, how is the line to meet scrooge? Our goal is him and Jack Skellington.


Both come out at 7, so you'll want to line up for one early and do the other at the end of the night. Last year we lined up for Scrooge about 6:30 (a bit later than I had planned) and waited a bit over an hour. This was on a sold out night. I'd aim for closer to 6 to be among the first to meet him. Try for Sandy Claws right before the 2nd parade.


----------



## GoofyK

Cluelyss said:


> Both come out at 7, so you'll want to line up for one early and do the other at the end of the night. Last year we lined up for Scrooge about 6:30 (a bit later than I had planned) and waited a bit over an hour. This was on a sold out night. I'd aim for closer to 6 to be among the first to meet him. Try for Sandy Claws right before the 2nd parade.


Thank you we have a BOG ADR that night as well @ 440


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Does anyone know if they do the kiss goodnight after close on party nights? Our MVMCP date is also our last day in the parks, and I'm hoping we can do that as our last thing


----------



## monique5

marym821 said:


> I'm an annual passholder.  Can I use my passholder discount to by tickets from my family from Wisconsin to attend the party?  It's my daughter and two granddaughters.  I know I can't use my discount on regular day admission to the parks but I thought I read somewhere I could use the discount for party tickets?





Cluelyss said:


> Thete are select dates that offer a pass holder discount; if you log in then go the ticket page you can see which ones. It's I my about a $5 discount, though, but can add up when buying multiple tickets.



See Post#1

*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing & Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
November 9 - Adult: $87 + tax, Child: $82 + tax
November 10, 17, 26 & 28 - Adult: $91 + tax, Child: $86 + tax
November 12, 14 & 16 - Adult: $82 + tax, Child: $77 + tax
December 1, 3, 5 & 12 - Adult: $91 + tax, Child: $86 + tax


----------



## Mermaid02

Just ordered our tickets for the 12/03/17 party- which is also my 50th birthday! I can't wait!


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Figmentary said:


> How different is the party firework show from other nights?



Very Different...the party fireworks are Christmas themed...while the new HAPPILY EVER AFTER fireworks are not Holiday themed...so you get to see a different firework show only at the MVMCP....


----------



## jcvalenti

DisneyDork1969 said:


> Very Different...the party fireworks are Christmas themed...while the new HAPPILY EVER AFTER fireworks are not Holiday themed...so you get to see a different firework show only at the MVMCP....



Normally I'd be thrilled about a different show ... but we're going for 7 days in Nov / Dec, and we've got 3 days pegged for MK ... but only 2 nights.  Both are Christmas Party nights.  So we're going to be down there for a week and the closest we're going to get to seeing Happily Ever After is watching it from California Grill.


----------



## Kiwibella88

LucyBC80 said:


> Personally it's meeting Scrooge as number one because that's the only time you can do that and I'm a huge fan. I call it our yearly get together.
> 
> Second it'd be seeing the Christmas Parade which I love.
> 
> Third is seeing the castle stage show.




My bf and I love Scrooge!!! He's on our list for sure!!! Is Dec 22 a sold out night? We have tickets and can't wait!!!


----------



## keepswimming76

Mermaid02 said:


> Just ordered our tickets for the 12/03/17 party- which is also my 50th birthday! I can't wait!



That's my birthday, too!  We are either going that night or on 12/5. Still debating.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kiwibella88 said:


> My bf and I love Scrooge!!! He's on our list for sure!!! Is Dec 22 a sold out night? We have tickets and can't wait!!!


Not yet, but being the last party it almost certainly will be. 

We will be there that night too


----------



## Cluelyss

GoofyK said:


> Thank you we have a BOG ADR that night as well @ 440


Plan to head to Scrooge right after dinner then. I can't recall what time our BOG ADR was last year, but my Beast photo is time stamped 6:20, so I'm guessing around 5. Your timing should be about perfect to be at the front of the line.


----------



## Wonderwomom

Really looking forward to the party.  It will be our first time!


----------



## FinnsMom7

I can't wait until the first party or two so we can get the updated character locations.  I am hoping the ones I want to get this year aren't too spread out.


----------



## Nathan Banks

Kiwibella88 said:


> My bf and I love Scrooge!!! He's on our list for sure!!! Is Dec 22 a sold out night? We have tickets and can't wait!!!



Scrooge could potentially be our highlight for our trip too. I grew up with Mickey's Christmas Carol and it will always be one of my favourite versions of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Kiwibella88

Cluelyss said:


> Not yet, but being the last party it almost certainly will be.
> 
> We will be there that night too



Ohhhh wonderful!!! It'll be my first trip to WDW. We get in the night before and will spend the day of the party having a stickybeak at some of the resort decorations so the party will actually be my first experience in WDW!
Very excited!!!!
And being the last night of the party...makes it feel even more special.

I'm sure we'll unknowingly pass by loads of Disneyboarders on the night!




Cluelyss said:


> Plan to head to Scrooge right after dinner then. I can't recall what time our BOG ADR was last year, but my Beast photo is time stamped 6:20, so I'm guessing around 5. Your timing should be about perfect to be at the front of the line.




Ohhhhh I'm happy to hear the beast was in attendance at BOG on a party night last year. Some of us newbies were a little concerned that due to being a party night dinner- he might not be there.
Our reservation is at 6.35pm (bit of a bummer - couldn't find earlier) and we only plan on having an entree each (maybe a grey stuff to share). The lure of cookies at the party is too strong o fill up at BOG hehe.




Nathan Banks said:


> Scrooge could potentially be our highlight for our trip too. I grew up with Mickey's Christmas Carol and it will always be one of my favourite versions of A Christmas Carol.



He just seems so much fun!!! He's top of the list (no interest in Skellington...heresy I know!!! The dwarves are cool but I've heard horrors about the wait times and would much rather see Scrooge and secondly the hundred acre wood characters)


----------



## DisneyMom93

Wow. I'm amazed by how many adults pay for the party and want to stand in line to meet characters. Don't get me wrong, I don't think there's anything wrong with that, I'm just surprised.

My husband and I always waited on the lines for our children, but I admit we are happy that they aren't as interested in meeting characters now. It's very time-consuming. Although we always enjoyed the experience and love all our memories and pics of them. 

I'll also admit that if they want to meet Baymax or Chewbacca this trip I wouldn't mind meeting them. Lol. 

If there was no line for the 7 Dwarves I wouldn't mind taking pics with them either.  I just can't imagine waiting on line for them.

But I will take advantage of less lines for rides while others wait for characters. I guess it all works out for everyone that way! 

Hope you all get to meet the ones you want! Enjoy!


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMom93 said:


> Wow. I'm amazed by how many adults pay for the party and want to stand in line to meet characters. Don't get me wrong, I don't think there's anything wrong with that, I'm just surprised.
> 
> My husband and I always waited on the lines for our children, but I admit we are happy that they aren't as interested in meeting characters now. It's very time-consuming. Although we always enjoyed the experience and love all our memories and pics of them.
> 
> I'll also admit that if they want to meet Baymax or Chewbacca this trip I wouldn't mind meeting them. Lol.
> 
> If there was no line for the 7 Dwarves I wouldn't mind taking pics with them either.  I just can't imagine waiting on line for them.
> 
> But I will take advantage of less lines for rides while others wait for characters. I guess it all works out for everyone that way!
> 
> Hope you all get to meet the ones you want! Enjoy!


And I find it hard to see how someone could justify the price for the parade and some rides you can do during regular park hours. Don't get me wrong. The parade is great, but it's hard to justify if there isn't something else in the mix offering value beyond what I can do on a regular park day. I still like photos with rare characters, so the value is still there for me.


----------



## DisneyMom93

mom2rtk said:


> And I find it hard to see how someone could justify the price for the parade and some rides you can do during regular park hours. Don't get me wrong. The parade is great, but it's hard to justify if there isn't something else in the mix offering value beyond what I can do on a regular park day. I still like photos with rare characters, so the value is still there for me.


We actually do the party just to stay until midnight. When we go in November the park is never open later on the days we choose to go because of the parties. MK after dark is different, so we like to experience that.


----------



## MaC410

DisneyMom93 said:


> We actually do the party just to stay until midnight. When we go in November the park is never open later on the days we choose to go because of the parties. MK after dark is different, so we like to experience that.



My wife and I will be going to the Christmas Party twice on our next trip. We don't really plan on doing the character greets either. Our decision to do the party seems to be a lot like yours. We love being in the parks late at night! We look forward to everything else the party offers besides the character greets. Less people/more time for rides, cookies/hot chocolate no matter how basic those may taste, snow on main street, the parade/shows and fireworks! There's a lot to enjoy!


----------



## Spridell

ITM is reporting that this year there will be a "new Version" of the Christmas party, with new fireworks and new castle show.

Anyone have any more info?


----------



## MaC410

I have a question about the Holiday Wishes firework show. Is it the same firework show with a different Christmasy soundtrack? Or is it a completely different show?


----------



## Spridell

MaC410 said:


> I have a question about the Holiday Wishes firework show. Is it the same firework show with a different Christmasy soundtrack? Or is it a completely different show?



Different show with bigger Finale.


----------



## MaC410

Spridell said:


> Different show with bigger Finale.



Cool!


----------



## Trap

me and my wife will go see scrooge it has been a long time joke with my wife that i am just like scrooge so we have to get are pic taken the x mas party is fun no matter what you do


----------



## Cluelyss

Spridell said:


> ITM is reporting that this year there will be a "new Version" of the Christmas party, with new fireworks and new castle show.
> 
> Anyone have any more info?


Just read this myself. News to me.


----------



## mindeola

gottalovepluto said:


> We did BOG night of the party and had no regrets a couple years ago BUT it was a dream of mine to dine there and I had no idea if/when I'd get another chance. If BOG is a special dining experience that you or someone in your party really wants to do and this is your only chance this trip I'd take the party time and do it. If you'll have another shot at it, or you're just kinda interested in it, I'd skip it.



We have a six pm BOG ressie. I would not normally choose to sit at a TS during a party, but it is one in the group's birthday and it is her only want/wish of the entire trip! So, that is what we will do!



mom2rtk said:


> And I find it hard to see how someone could justify the price for the parade and some rides you can do during regular park hours. Don't get me wrong. The parade is great, but it's hard to justify if there isn't something else in the mix offering value beyond what I can do on a regular park day. I still like photos with rare characters, so the value is still there for me.



We maybe wait in one character line. I hate lines for anything! We do the parties for the atmosphere, the smaller crowds /shorter rides and special entertainment.


----------



## Spridell

Cluelyss said:


> Just read this myself. News to me.



I have been the last 3 years in a row and it has been the same.

Going again this year and would be nice to see a new parade and fireworks show.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

jcvalenti said:


> Normally I'd be thrilled about a different show ... but we're going for 7 days in Nov / Dec, and we've got 3 days pegged for MK ... but only 2 nights.  Both are Christmas Party nights.  So we're going to be down there for a week and the closest we're going to get to seeing Happily Ever After is watching it from California Grill.



I feel your pain...I'm going after Thanksgiving and I have 3 MK days planned...Tues is my MVMCP night, so that's the Holiday fireworks...Weds is my only full day at MK, so I'll see HEA fireworks that night...then Sat is my last day of the trip, leavin around 5pm, so no fireworks that night...


----------



## sclarked

My husband and I are doing MVMCP as our only MK visit during our whirlwind trip to Orlando (we'll have one more full day in either AK or HS). Very excited as we're from Australia and huge Disney fans!


----------



## Confederate Scott

Do they dim the lights, etc. at the California Grill for the Christmas Party fireworks?


----------



## Kiwibella88

sclarked said:


> My husband and I are doing MVMCP as our only MK visit during our whirlwind trip to Orlando (we'll have one more full day in either AK or HS). Very excited as we're from Australia and huge Disney fans!



Ohhhh yay! We're from Australia too and can't wait for Disney!!


----------



## LucyBC80

Confederate Scott said:


> Do they dim the lights, etc. at the California Grill for the Christmas Party fireworks?


They do and they also pipe the music throughout the restaurant. You're also welcomed to go the balcony to watch the show.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sclarked said:


> My husband and I are doing MVMCP as our only MK visit during our whirlwind trip to Orlando (we'll have one more full day in either AK or HS). Very excited as we're from Australia and huge Disney fans!


I did that a couple years ago with my best friend and it was perfect! A great way to squeeze in an MK visit with lower ride lines!


----------



## DisneyDork1969

"And I find it hard to see how someone could justify the price for the parade and some rides you can do during regular park hours. Don't get me wrong. The parade is great, but it's hard to justify if there isn't something else in the mix offering value beyond what I can do on a regular park day. I still like photos with rare characters, so the value is still there for me."

The parade, fireworks and events offered during MVMCP are NOT offered during normal hours or on non-MVMCP nights...the only things offered during a regular park day is the Christmas parade and fireworks, and that's ONLY during the last week of December...so if I go in late November and pay extra to see ALL of the Christmas shows and decorations with WAY FEWER CROWDS, then I find that MORE than justifies the price...and the fact that MVMCP guests can enter the park as early as 4pm, that gives them 8 hours of fun for less than the price of one-day tix to MK...I guess its just a matter of what you think is important and what you think works for you...


----------



## alhurricane

My wife and are going to the party for the first time during our anniversary trip. We will attend either the Nov 12 or 14 party. Do these earlier dates usually sell out? How soon should we purchase them?


----------



## monique5

*Disney Previews New Holiday-themed Merchandise for Winter 2017
*
http://www.chipandco.com/disneys-previews-new-holiday-themed-merchandise-winter-2017-276920/

http://thedisneyblog.com/2017/07/27/walt-disney-world-2017-holiday-merchandise-preview/


----------



## Graciesmom77

gottalovepluto said:


> Dessert party aside, I'm getting jazzed for the main party! Is it too soon to be jazzed about a Christmas Party? I hope not! Anybody know approximately when they put out the list of rides that will be open for the party?



I feel the same way! I'm thinking about it constantly! Lol! We're surprising our 4 daughters with a small Disney trip this year and the Christmas Party and I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Graciesmom77

alhurricane said:


> My wife and are going to the party for the first time during our anniversary trip. We will attend either the Nov 12 or 14 party. Do these earlier dates usually sell out? How soon should we purchase them?



The first post on this thread shows what dates sold out last year so that might give you a better idea of what nights sell out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Graciesmom77 said:


> I feel the same way! I'm thinking about it constantly! Lol! We're surprising our 4 daughters with a small Disney trip this year and the Christmas Party and I can't wait!!!!!


Aww!! That sounds like so much fun! I surprised my sister with our Christmas Party tickets last month, I just couldn't keep it to myself!


----------



## my2disneyboys

We are going thanksgiving week and to the party on November 28th! We are eating at Ohana at 5PM - do you think we will be at the MK for the 7PM start time?  We went to a party a few years back and it was so crowded between 4-7 when they are trying to get everyone out and all the party people are coming in - that I was hoping to sit back and enjoy a nice dinner and a lapu lapu before heading to the party!  But... I don't want to miss a minute of it!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

my2disneyboys said:


> We are going thanksgiving week and to the party on November 28th! We are eating at Ohana at 5PM - do you think we will be at the MK for the 7PM start time?  We went to a party a few years back and it was so crowded between 4-7 when they are trying to get everyone out and all the party people are coming in - that I was hoping to sit back and enjoy a nice dinner and a lapu lapu before heading to the party!  But... I don't want to miss a minute of it!!!


Ohana is notorious for running behind, and is easily a 60-90 minute meal. You may make it by 7, but with little grace period. At least you'll save some time going through security at tne Poly, but expect standing room only on the monorail and quite a crowd entering MK.


----------



## alhurricane

Graciesmom77 said:


> The first post on this thread shows what dates sold out last year so that might give you a better idea of what nights sell out.



Thanks. I read the first page but definitely missed that section.

I am surprised more dates weren't sold out and that it took them awhile to sell out the few that were. Good information. Looks like I'm fairly safe to hold off a bit with the early November dates.


----------



## my2disneyboys

Cluelyss said:


> Ohana is notorious for running behind, and is easily a 60-90 minute meal. You may make it by 7, but with little grace period. At least you'll save some time going through security at tne Poly, but expect standing room only on the monorail and quite a crowd entering MK.


Do they do security now at the poly instead of at MK?  I didn't know that - but we just left Disneyland and they did it like that at the monorail or hotel from Downtown Disney and it saved some time.  What do you think about the Boat option?  Also maybe we just get to Ohana early and cross our fingers we get sat early - wishful thinking?


----------



## my2disneyboys

alhurricane said:


> Thanks. I read the first page but definitely missed that section.
> 
> I am surprised more dates weren't sold out and that it took them awhile to sell out the few that were. Good information. Looks like I'm fairly safe to hold off a bit with the early November dates.


 it's so expensive and I am holding off too for my November dates but I also am anxious to just get them purchased! lol


----------



## Wild Roses

ENJDisneyFan said:


> We do not do a park on the day of MVMCP.  We spend the morning at the resort swimming, then head to MK for the party at 4.  We like to stay until midnight and it would be too long of a day for our kids (and us!) to do a park in the morning.



How is the water in December? I think we'll be taking our swimsuits, but I'm not set to get in the pools. Last time I went (2007) the water was almost too cold in October.


----------



## monique5

alhurricane said:


> Thanks. I read the first page but definitely missed that section.
> 
> I am surprised more dates weren't sold out and that it took them awhile to sell out the few that were. Good information. Looks like I'm fairly safe to hold off a bit with the early November dates.



Last year was quite different in sales for MVMCP & MNSSHP. Tickets increased 30-35% from previous year. So not many parties sold out for either. Disney even added more CM discounted parties after several had already occurred,that had not happened before. And there was still an increase this year.


----------



## LvsTnk

Wild Roses said:


> How is the water in December? I think we'll be taking our swimsuits, but I'm not set to get in the pools. Last time I went (2007) the water was almost too cold in October.


Last year it was hot enough to swim in the afternoon but the week prior to our arrival it was super cold. It gets pretty chilly after the sun goes down even in a warm day.


----------



## Wild Roses

monique5 said:


> It's amazing. Make sure you get a chance to visit the  Deluxe Resorts for their decorations. Each park has a Christmas tree with a PP opportunity. My family loved MVMCP. I think the Boo to You Parade is the best (MNSSHP), but my family prefers MVMCP.  My DD9 even enjoyed CP @ EP.



PhotoPass in front of the Christmas trees? Yes, please! I had no idea they did this! This will be my first time in Disney at Christmas. Can't wait!!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I highly suggest not doing Ohana that late before the party. You are going to be missing the first hour just by walking up main street or something. Please be careful when timing it.


----------



## monica9

Cluelyss said:


> Ohana is notorious for running behind, and is easily a 60-90 minute meal. You may make it by 7, but with little grace period. At least you'll save some time going through security at tne Poly, but expect standing room only on the monorail and quite a crowd entering MK.


Security?


----------



## Starwind

monica9 said:


> Security?



You clear security at Poly before getting on the monorail; then when you arrive at MK you do not go through security again.

At MK itself they have moved security out further than it used to be: closer to the buses for those arriving from the buses; at the boat launch docks for those arriving on the resort launches.  On the walkway from CR for those walking from there.  And for those arriving on the monorail, security it before out load onto the monorail (TTC or at the resorts).  For the ferry, I believe it is before you get on, similar to the monorail.

SW


----------



## monica9

Starwind said:


> You clear security at Poly before getting on the monorail; then when you arrive at MK you do not go through security again.
> 
> At MK itself they have moved security out further than it used to be: closer to the buses for those arriving from the buses; at the boat launch docks for those arriving on the resort launches.  On the walkway from CR for those walking from there.  And for those arriving on the monorail, security it before out load onto the monorail (TTC or at the resorts).  For the ferry, I believe it is before you get on, similar to the monorail.
> 
> SW


Oh good. Ok. I was worried because of the check people at poly and then get off monorail, someone can easily slip them something before entering mk but if those that are in the area near the boat and monorail are already checked in, makes me feel better


----------



## samantha3590

Am I overthinking this?

Our plan is to go to the party on Tuesday Nov 28, which by reading the boards seems like a popular date. I'm thinking about switching our plan to going to the party on Sunday the 26th. It seems like what has been not crowded in the past with Disney is becoming more crowded (like low crowds in the summer and higher fall/winter crowds.) Tuesday's have been the traditionally slowest day for parties..but are most people thinking that way as well and buying Tuesday night tickets? Or am I just being paranoid


----------



## John Marecek

samantha3590 said:


> Am I overthinking this?
> 
> Our plan is to go to the party on Tuesday Nov 28, which by reading the boards seems like a popular date. I'm thinking about switching our plan to going to the party on Sunday the 26th. It seems like what has been not crowded in the past with Disney is becoming more crowded (like low crowds in the summer and higher fall/winter crowds.) Tuesday's have been the traditionally slowest day for parties..but are most people thinking that way as well and buying Tuesday night tickets? Or am I just being paranoid



We are going the 28th so I absolutely think u, and everyone else, should go Sunday. 

Thousands will be there, I'm not worried about it. All of us here will have the map and schedule weeks before we get there. You'll be good.


----------



## Trap

we are going on the 28th to i would go and just roll with it relax and have fun


----------



## DisneyMom93

I plan to go on a Friday. I feel like it will probably be the most crowded day, but I don't know how else to do it, for us. 

I can't see going on a Sunday or Tuesday, for a lower crowd, staying up until midnight, and then going to a park on Monday or Wednesday. Even if we were to sleep in and go to a park later the next day, I feel like we aren't getting our money's worth by doing that. 

We don't go to the parks on weekends, especially a Saturday.  We try to do weekdays only. So our plan is to sleep in on Saturday and spend the day by the pool. 

I can't see any other way to do the party with our park schedule.


----------



## DisneyMom93

John Marecek said:


> We are going the 28th so I absolutely think u, and everyone else, should go Sunday.


Ha. I'm hoping everyone thinks Friday will be too crowded and will go the other days.


----------



## DisneyMom93

People on the Official MNSSHP post are discussing FPs being removed from MDE for party tickets only.

Word is FPs are for park tickets only and not for special event tickets.

At least one person got an email telling them they had one day too many FPs. If I remember correctly others have had theirs removed. 

So if you have a 4 day park ticket you can only have 4 days of FPs. They will remove the excess FPs from your MDE. They will remove the last day of FPs regardless of which day you booked the FPs for the party.

Anyone here get any emails about their MVMCP FPs?


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMom93 said:


> People on the Official MNSSHP post are discussing FPs being removed from MDE for party tickets only.
> 
> Word is FPs are for park tickets only and not for special event tickets.
> 
> At least one person got an email telling them they had one day too many FPs. If I remember correctly others have had theirs removed.
> 
> So if you have a 4 day park ticket you can only have 4 days of FPs. They will remove the excess FPs from your MDE. They will remove the last day of FPs regardless of which day you booked the FPs for the party.
> 
> Anyone here get any emails about their MVMCP FPs?


That sounds ridiculous! If they want to prevent scheduling them, then by all means have at it. But to reach in and arbitrarily grab some back is just terrible. Can you imagine if that was someone's day they got a FoP fastpass? They treat guest plans with such a cavalier attitude any more.


----------



## DisneyMom93

mom2rtk said:


> That sounds ridiculous! If they want to prevent scheduling them, then by all means have at it. But to reach in and arbitrarily grab some back is just terrible. Can you imagine if that was someone's day they got a FoP fastpass? They treat guest plans with such a cavalier attitude any more.


Yeah, it's crazy. They should not allow them to be booked. Hopefully they are working on that. 

Some people are canceling the FPs they booked for the party. Others are holding out.  I personally wouldn't risk it. And at this point they can't claim ignorance. Well, they can claim it, but it probably won't help.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

the 4-7pm fp+'s are being removed?


----------



## DisneyMom93

JadeDarkstar said:


> the 4-7pm fp+'s are being removed?


Actually what's being removed is the last day of FPs they have.

If the party is on the last day of their MDE then yes the 4-7pm FPs are being removed. If the party is any other day of the week in their MDE, the last days FPs are being removed. So ANY FPs booked on their last day are the ones that will be removed.

So they will need to go in their MDE and remove the party FPs before their last day's FPs are removed by the system.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

We're doing a Christmas beach trip with my wife's family 12/21-12/30.  A few of us REALLY want to sneak away to Disney to get our fix  In the past, we've gone on the 30th.  This year we were thinking about doing a party night instead.  I know the last couple of nights are almost guaranteed to sell out, but I'm guessing that looks a LOT different than the leveled closings we experienced in the past! We'd be using our time mainly for rides.  Any feedback on whether 8 hours during a sold out party is better than all day at maxed out park?  Thanks!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

This is not good, I need all my FP's even my two party days I have. My last day is not a party day but wow what a cheap and crappy way for Disney to change something. *Shakes head* nickel and dime, hour by hour, getting less and less for what you pay for."


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMom93 said:


> Yeah, it's crazy. They should not allow them to be booked. Hopefully they are working on that.
> 
> Some people are canceling the FPs they booked for the party. Others are holding out.  I personally wouldn't risk it. And at this point they can't claim ignorance. Well, they can claim it, but it probably won't help.


It's ridiculous to just assume people would know this. It's not stated on the ticket, it's just "allowed" on MDE. And the number of people who read Disney message boards is a very small percentage of the people who attend.


----------



## DisneyMom93

JadeDarkstar said:


> This is not good, I need all my FP's even my two party days I have. My last day is not a party day but wow what a cheap and crappy way for Disney to change something. *Shakes head* nickel and dime, hour by hour, getting less and less for what you pay for."



Well it's the Halloween party guests having the issues so far. But maybe that's because you can't book FPs for November and December yet??? 

Technically party guests aren't paying for, or entitled to, anything before 7pm. Party starts at 7pm. There are no FPs for the party. 

But Disney should fix the issue in MDE to prevent people losing FPs they want on non-party days!


----------



## DisneyMom93

mom2rtk said:


> It's ridiculous to just assume people would know this. It's not stated on the ticket, it's just "allowed" on MDE. And the number of people who read Disney message boards is a very small percentage of the people who attend.


True, but at the same time, I think it's the DIS message board people who keep trying to come up with ways to get extra FPs.

FPs aren't included in the party time. Many guests don't know they can enter before 7pm. So they wouldn't think to book FPs before 7pm.

At least Disney is sending out emails to advise them. I think they have 24 hours to remove them. Hopefully no one loses any FPs for their park days.

I totally understand party guests being upset they may lose the FPs they were able to book with their party tickets, but it really is more fair to the guests who paid for MK park entry tickets until closing for the party.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMom93 said:


> True, but at the same time, I think it's the DIS message board people who keep trying to come up with ways to get extra FPs.
> 
> FPs aren't included in the party time. Many guests don't know they can enter before 7pm. So they wouldn't think to book FPs before 7pm.
> 
> At least Disney is sending out emails to advise them. I think they have 24 hours to remove them. Hopefully no one loses any FPs for their park days.
> 
> I totally understand party guests being upset they may lose the FPs they were able to book with their party tickets, but it really is more fair to the guests who paid for MK park entry tickets until closing for the party.


OK, I missed the part about sending an email giving 24 hours to remove them. If that's the case, it's much more palatable. 

But honestly, they need to find ways to make their system capability match their policy. In other words, if they don't want people to book on a party ticket, the system needs to reject it. Or at least put the policy in writing that comes with the ticket or something.


----------



## DisneyMom93

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I missed the part about sending an email giving 24 hours to remove them. If that's the case, it's much more palatable.
> 
> But honestly, they need to find ways to make their system capability match their policy. In other words, if they don't want people to book on a party ticket, the system needs to reject it. Or at least put the policy in writing that comes with the ticket or something.


Agreed.


----------



## Disney Bear

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I missed the part about sending an email giving 24 hours to remove them. If that's the case, it's much more palatable.
> 
> But honestly, they need to find ways to make their system capability match their policy. In other words, if they don't want people to book on a party ticket, the system needs to reject it. Or at least put the policy in writing that comes with the ticket or something.



I agree although I am not sure how Disney would know what day you are planning to use your park tickets on.  If you have a 4 days park tickets and a party ticket and you plan to use them over 5 days how would Disney know you are not planning to use them over 4 days (day ticket and party on the same day) and that would mean if you did 5 days of fast passes that your fifth day are the ones not valid.  But I do agree they need to make sure they system is very clear.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Disney Bear said:


> I agree although I am not sure how Disney would know what day you are planning to use your park tickets on.  If you have a 4 days park tickets and a party ticket and you plan to use them over 5 days how would Disney know you are not planning to use them over 4 days (day ticket and party on the same day) and that would mean if you did 5 days of fast passes that your fifth day are the ones not valid.  But I do agree they need to make sure they system is very clear.


Good point.


----------



## DisneyMom93

DisneyMom93 said:


> Agreed.


I just checked the email you get after you book a party ticket.

It says you may now book Fasspass+ if you've added a THEME PARK TICKET. Party tickets are not theme park tickets.

It also states under the *Valid theme park admission is required.


----------



## mom2rtk

Disney Bear said:


> I agree although I am not sure how Disney would know what day you are planning to use your park tickets on.  If you have a 4 days park tickets and a party ticket and you plan to use them over 5 days how would Disney know you are not planning to use them over 4 days (day ticket and party on the same day) and that would mean if you did 5 days of fast passes that your fifth day are the ones not valid.  But I do agree they need to make sure they system is very clear.


I'm just thinking that party tickets need to be coded in some way to not allow them to schedule FPs at all. You know, if that's their intention. I think they should just allow it, given the high price of the tickets. But if they don't want to allow it, then they need to find a way for their tech to disallow it.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMom93 said:


> I just checked the email you get after you book a party ticket.
> 
> It says you may now book Fasspass+ if you've purchased THEME PARK TICKETS. Party tickets are not theme park tickets.
> 
> It also states under the *Valid theme park admission is required.


I'm thinking the average non-DIS visitor would consider a party ticket to be a theme park ticket.


----------



## DisneyMom93

mom2rtk said:


> I'm thinking the average non-DIS visitor would consider a party ticket to be a theme park ticket.


I know what you're saying. But it's not a theme park ticket. It's a Special Event ticket. I think most people who purchase them know the difference.


----------



## monica9

DisneyMom93 said:


> True, but at the same time, I think it's the DIS message board people who keep trying to come up with ways to get extra FPs.
> 
> FPs aren't included in the party time. Many guests don't know they can enter before 7pm. So they wouldn't think to book FPs before 7pm.
> 
> At least Disney is sending out emails to advise them. I think they have 24 hours to remove them. Hopefully no one loses any FPs for their park days.
> 
> I totally understand party guests being upset they may lose the FPs they were able to book with their party tickets, but it really is more fair to the guests who paid for MK park entry tickets until closing for the party.


I agree.


----------



## DisneyMom93

mom2rtk said:


> I'm just thinking that party tickets need to be coded in some way to not allow them to schedule FPs at all. You know, if that's their intention. I think they should just allow it, given the high price of the tickets. But if they don't want to allow it, then they need to find a way for their tech to disallow it.


I agree about coding, but I disagree about FPs being allowed before the party starts. I think the MK guests who PAID for entry that day until 6pm should be the only ones entitled to FPs. It's more fair to them. Party guests are still allowed to go on rides Standby, which in my opinion is bad enough (for MK ticket holders) when the park is closing at 6pm. 

It's a courtesy Disney gives to party guests that they can enter before 7pm.  They can also book ADRs before the party.  Allowing them in 3 hours earlier isn't fair to MK day guests IMO.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMom93 said:


> I know what you're saying. But it's not a theme park ticket. It's a Special Event ticket. I think most people who purchase them know the difference.



It needs to be clear if that is their intention. Either code it to reject party tickets or state clearly "Party tickets are not eligible for FP."  Clarity is good.



DisneyMom93 said:


> I agree about coding, but I disagree about FPs being allowed before the party starts. I think the MK guests who PAID for entry that day until 6pm should be the only ones entitled to FPs. It's more fair to them. Party guests are still allowed to go on rides Standby, which in my opinion is bad enough (for MK ticket holders) when the park is closing at 6pm.
> 
> It's a courtesy Disney gives to party guests that they can enter before 7pm.  They can also book ADRs before the party.  Allowing them in 3 hours earlier isn't fair to MK day guests IMO.



Regardless, it's not my choice or yours. Disney gets to do what they want with it. But they need to be clear about what is included.

Allowing people in 3 hours early isn't my choice or yours either. If you don't like it, you probably should choose another day to visit the MK.


----------



## DisneyMom93

mom2rtk said:


> I'm thinking the average non-DIS visitor would consider a party ticket to be a theme park ticket.


I guess they should write "If you've ALSO purchased a Theme Park ticket..."


----------



## DisneyMom93

mom2rtk said:


> It needs to be clear if that is their intention. Either code it to reject party tickets or state clearly "Party tickets are not eligible for FP."  Clarity is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, it's not my choice or yours. Disney gets to do what they want with it. But they need to be clear about what is included.
> 
> Allowing people in 3 hours early isn't my choice or yours either. If you don't like it, you probably should choose another day to visit the MK.


You gave your opinion about why Disney should allow the FPs for party guests. I gave mine about why they shouldn't.

I didn't tell anyone to stop giving their opinions, quit complaining, and not do the party. 

Since you mentioned it, we do the party days at the park because MK is considered "less crowded" those days. 

I know it's not my choice, or yours. I thought this was a discussion board. ???


----------



## LucyBC80

DisneyMom93 said:


> People on the Official MNSSHP post are discussing FPs being removed from MDE for party tickets only.
> 
> Word is FPs are for park tickets only and not for special event tickets.
> 
> At least one person got an email telling them they had one day too many FPs. If I remember correctly others have had theirs removed.
> 
> So if you have a 4 day park ticket you can only have 4 days of FPs. They will remove the excess FPs from your MDE. They will remove the last day of FPs regardless of which day you booked the FPs for the party.
> 
> Anyone here get any emails about their MVMCP FPs?


Well this sucks. If they let you in at 4pm why wouldn't you be able to use the fastpass system? It's not a work around, it's ticket being used for it's purpose.


----------



## DisneyMom93

LucyBC80 said:


> Well this sucks. If they let you in at 4pm why wouldn't you be able to use the fastpass system? It's not a work around, it's ticket being used for it's purpose.


Apparently Special Event Tickets are not entitled to FPs, since FPs are not set up for the party time.


----------



## LucyBC80

DisneyMom93 said:


> Apparently Special Event Tickets are not entitled to FPs, since FPs are not set up for the party time.


I replied before reading the rest of the thread and yeah, I can see everyone's point. Well, I'll be an AP by the time my first MVMCP comes around so they won't be able to take away my FP's but it does put a crick in my plans for now.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

I feel like this is what they're doing to appease both day ticket holders and party guests.  It's an old argument between the two groups of whose getting the shaft worse and i feel like disney may be trying to make it a little more fair.  Since they are closing the park at 6 to day guests and giving party guests that EMH from 6-7, i feel like removing fast passes is the right thing to do. That's only my opinion for the MVMCP. I can't explain why they're doing it for the halloween parties.


----------



## LucyBC80

A friend and I have been discussing this change and we're pretty much certain they won't allow party goers access to the park prior to 6PM. I don't know how they'll handle the MNSSHP but for MVMCP it's looking more and more likely we'll have to wait till 6 to enter MK.


----------



## DisneyMom93

LucyBC80 said:


> A friend and I have been discussing this change and we're pretty much certain they won't allow party goers access to the park prior to 6PM. I don't know how they'll handle the MNSSHP but for MVMCP it's looking more and more likely we'll have to wait till 6 to enter MK.


Interesting.  What are you basing this on?  

I was thinking the same thing, but just based on the fact that Disney seems to be trying to accommodate the day guests better, as well as make it possible for party guests to be inside the park at the beginning of the party.  I'll be a party guest for MVMCP for one night in November, however, I will also be using a park ticket for MK on party days (days I'm not going to the party, as well as the one day I am.)

I guess it's not the "popular" opinion on the MVMCP thread, but I'm hoping for 6pm entry for party guests who are only entering with a special event ticket.  I do hope if that's the case though that Disney handles it in a way that people have advance notice.


----------



## LucyBC80

DisneyMom93 said:


> Interesting.  What are you basing this on?
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, but just based on the fact that Disney seems to be trying to accommodate the day guests better, as well as make it possible for party guests to be inside the park at the beginning of the party.  I'll be a party guest for MVMCP for one night in November, however, I will also be using a park ticket for MK on party days (days I'm not going to the party, as well as the one day I am.)
> 
> I guess it's not the "popular" opinion on the MVMCP thread, but I'm hoping for 6pm entry for party guests who are only entering with a special event ticket.  I do hope if that's the case though that Disney handles it in a way that people have advance notice.


The main reason is the 6pm closing on party nights. My guess is the complains got to be too much and they've changed the time we'll be allowed allowed. I just hope they'll enforce the 6PM closing and have the park empty but for party guests by the time 7pm rolls around. What is fair is fair.


----------



## DisneyMom93

LucyBC80 said:


> The main reason is the 6pm closing on party nights. My guess is the complains got to be too much and they've changed the time we'll be allowed allowed. I just hope they'll enforce the 6PM closing and have the park empty but for party guests by the time 7pm rolls around. What is fair is fair.


Agreed.  

I think the only non-party guests that will be there after 7pm are any with ADRs for 5:50pm (the last available for non-party guests).  But they are escorted out of the park directly to the exit so that shouldn't be an issue for party guests.


----------



## RJstanis

I think Disneymom93 and mom2rtk both have valid arguments.

I think the original reason for the 4pm entry is to ease the rush of party goers at the gates. In order to maximize your time they allowed early entry to hit the ground running once the party started. I'd be irrate if I only had 5 hours of party time and I spent a good chunk of it just waiting to get in the park.

I for one think it sucks that the party prices keep increasing and it's just one more thing they take away without replacing (less dance parties, less characters, etc). But the same could be had with those paying full admission for a park that closes early. You already lose hours and evening entertainment for a ticket that is not discounted. The advantages for both choices are there are people on both sides who don't want to pay prices to only get a portion of the time and entertainment that they would otherwise get on different days, so there's less people at either one than a normal day.

No matter what it's a lose lose scenario. I've never gone to MK on a party day and have always utilized FP on a party day since FP+ started, but I think it is more fair to give it to those paying for admission for the day than those for the party. I just personally don't like it, because it effects me, especially since they keep jacking up prices. Ultimately, just like anything else at Disney or other things in life, only the buyer can put a value on a product or service offered, if you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## disravenlaur

So excited to finally be in Disney for the holidays. Two of my favorite things together: Christmas and Disney. We will be attending 2 parties which will be Friday the 8th and Thursday the 14th. I think I am going to need the first party to stand there and cry .  We definitely would like to meet Scrooge. I have been dreaming since I was a little girl of standing on Main St watching the parade and watching it snow. What is the best time to get my Main St spot for the first parade?


----------



## gottalovepluto

DisneyMom93 said:


> Actually what's being removed is the last day of FPs they have.
> 
> If the party is on the last day of their MDE then yes the 4-7pm FPs are being removed. If the party is any other day of the week in their MDE, the last days FPs are being removed. So ANY FPs booked on their last day are the ones that will be removed.
> 
> So they will need to go in their MDE and remove the party FPs before their last day's FPs are removed by the system.


Woah, losing the whole last day?! I would not risk holding onto Party FPs then!


----------



## gottalovepluto

mom2rtk said:


> I'm thinking the average non-DIS visitor would consider a party ticket to be a theme park ticket.


Heck, I'm decently DIS versed and I would have been blindsided by that double talk!


----------



## LucyBC80

gottalovepluto said:


> Woah, losing the whole last day?! I would not risk holding onto Party FPs then!


Can you imagine that day being an AK day with a FOP FP? YIKES.

At least they are warning people instead of going rogue and deleting them without warning.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LucyBC80 said:


> A friend and I have been discussing this change and we're pretty much certain they won't allow party goers access to the park prior to 6PM. I don't know how they'll handle the MNSSHP but for MVMCP it's looking more and more likely we'll have to wait till 6 to enter MK.


Intriguing... I just went back and reviewed the tickets and website and there is no mention of early entry into MK anywhere. 6pm is the earliest I see on the party specific dining pages (although if you have a 6pm dining reservation, you'll have to be given access to the parks at least 15 mins before I would think). I can't help but think this is just a Disney oversight but with change in the air I feel like I might as well flip a coin trying to guess!


----------



## LucyBC80

gottalovepluto said:


> Intriguing... I just went back and reviewed the tickets and website and there is no mention of early entry into MK anywhere. 6pm is the earliest I see on the party specific dining pages (although if you have a 6pm dining reservation, you'll have to be given access to the parks at least 15 mins before I would think). I can't help but think this is just a Disney oversight but with change in the air I feel like I might as well flip a coin trying to guess!


There has never been any official word on early entry. When you buy the tickets by phone the CMs always quote 7pm as when you can enter. Heck, till a few years ago the 'normal' guests would never show up at 4pm and some are still surprised when I tell them that they can enter that early with only a party ticket, only more advanced planners know about this. The problem is that with everyone having access to Facebook the information has been disseminated enough that is has caused a problem to the normal park operation. As always the Internet killed the radio star.


----------



## Jenn504

I will be going to the party on Dec 5. I will spending the day in the magic kingdom. I was wondering if anyone on this thread had experience with how universal does their horror nights. I did a little research for my husband when he went in 2015. I stayed at the hotel with the kids while he went. He eventually did a RIP tour so his experience was a little different than the average. The way I understand universal doing it is they close the park early. Clear everyone out except people who have horror tickets and came into the park early on a theme park ticket. They corral these people in holding areas. Then when it is party time, they release the holding areas and start letting party guests in. I was hoping someone who has first hand knowledge of how it works might comment if this system works. Does anyone think Disney might be moving to this system for the Christmas party with earlier park closing. With not letting people make fast passes durning the Halloween party maybe it is their first step. With the park closing at 6 I don't think we will be allowed to make any fast passes during this time. I have no facts for thinking Disney is moving to a corrall (Universal system). Just wondering  what more experienced Disney people thought.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Jenn504 said:


> I will be going to the party on Dec 5. I will spending the day in the magic kingdom. I was wondering if anyone on this thread had experience with how universal does their horror nights. I did a little research for my husband when he went in 2015. I stayed at the hotel with the kids while he went. He eventually did a RIP tour so his experience was a little different than the average. The way I understand universal doing it is they close the park early. Clear everyone out except people who have horror tickets and came into the park early on a theme park ticket. They corral these people in holding areas. Then when it is party time, they release the holding areas and start letting party guests in. I was hoping someone who has first hand knowledge of how it works might comment if this system works. Does anyone think Disney might be moving to this system for the Christmas party with earlier park closing. With not letting people make fast passes durning the Halloween party maybe it is their first step. With the park closing at 6 I don't think we will be allowed to make any fast passes during this time. I have no facts for thinking Disney is moving to a corrall (Universal system). Just wondering  what more experienced Disney people thought.



Interesting. I would hate to be "corralled" for an hour if I have a day park ticket and an evening party ticket.  Actually, I'll be sitting in BOG during that hour.... 

But I would like to see them try something different than corralling people. Unless they provide entertainment or something "Magical" to keep us occupied, not just feeling like cattle. Lol. 

As for not allowing FPs for party tickets, I'm not sure there's an answer yet. Some feel it's a glitch with the recent MDE update, others feel it's an update purposely made to prevent party FPs. I'm not sure how or when we will know for sure. Hopefully before the parties actually start!


----------



## Jenn504

i agree about being held in an holding area.  There might be a lot less people at Universal parties and that is why they can do that.  Not sure how many people Disney would have to hold. I guess  Disney would have a pretty good idea of how many guests enter the magic kingdom on a theme park ticket and stay for the party with a party ticket since they give out wristbands inside the park.


----------



## MrsTurnerLovesDisney

it will be interesting to see what happens with the party time in for guests. We have only a party ticket for Nov 28th and planned to hit adventureland at 4 for rides then party after. If we can't get in at 6 I'll just have to adjust and we will come back to MK on Friday evening. Glad I'm not part of the first party so maybe some kinks will be worked out.


----------



## monique5

Jenn504 said:


> I will be going to the party on Dec 5. I will spending the day in the magic kingdom. I was wondering if anyone on this thread had experience with how universal does their horror nights. I did a little research for my husband when he went in 2015. I stayed at the hotel with the kids while he went. He eventually did a RIP tour so his experience was a little different than the average. The way I understand universal doing it is they close the park early. Clear everyone out except people who have horror tickets and came into the park early on a theme park ticket. They corral these people in holding areas. Then when it is party time, they release the holding areas and start letting party guests in. I was hoping someone who has first hand knowledge of how it works might comment if this system works. Does anyone think Disney might be moving to this system for the Christmas party with earlier park closing. With not letting people make fast passes durning the Halloween party maybe it is their first step. With the park closing at 6 I don't think we will be allowed to make any fast passes during this time. I have no facts for thinking Disney is moving to a corrall (Universal system). Just wondering  what more experienced Disney people thought.



I have attended HHN @ Universal and that system works. Think of it like entering @ park opening or EMH. The park is already clear and there were numerous lines for guests to enter. Several HH and all attractions were open so everybody did not head in the same direction, but everyone had "equal footing" for entering park, rides, HH, etc.

I was surprised that Disney did not do this. I attended HHN before MNSSHP & MVMCP.

MVMCP will be different and with no live reports from MNSSHP. We will have to wait a little longer until the 1st MVMCP, since park closing @ 6pm is only for MVMCP, not MNSSHP.

The issue with Disney isn't the rides, except for 7DMT, it's the character M&G. Everyone wants to meet the most popular ones for the most part and you need to enter early to do this and get in the front of line. So most party goers are not infringing on Day Guests, they are just waiting in lines for characters.

The Day Guests vs Party Ticket Holders will not get PP in agreement. The average person doesn't stay at the park all day, or know about the FP+ system. Shocker to those on the DIS, but I (and many others) encounter so many PP that are clueless about Disney and think they can show up like at Six Flags or don't book FP+ b/c don't want to be "tied to a schedule" then are upset when only did 1-2 rides, maybe 3, but could have done 4-6 or more with FP+ and a plan. Also, Day Guests could eat (still can) in restaurants and be in park after party starts, but no one mentions this. They get in lines for rides & M&Gs, some succeed. But I am that person that speaks a little louder when CM walks by and say oh, where's your wristband or this is for party guests. Disney did a much better job last year with this and hopefully it will continue. The biggest issue is Day Guests staying for the parade and fireworks and not leaving the park, so they are in park during a special event --- most comments on here are about extras party guests get, but no one ever talks about the extras Day Guest take or try to get over on with; depending on night of party, party tickets cost more, and for fewer hours, and if planning to meet rare characters, then not on rides. Main St. is extra crowded for parade viewing and fireworks. This bugs me, several called attention to a group last year (~12pp) that had front row seats and no bands, then did the do not speak English, then a CM came over who could talk to them, then more of oh, didn't know we had to leave park, but CM escorted them to entrance/exit.

IMO, if not closing park for Day Guests to exit and later letting party people enter, it's a decent solution. Again, most are in lines for rare character M&G. However, I've always had a park ticket too. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Ok...I totally understand the FP issues...I kinda agree that FPs should only be for day guests...I never would have thought I could get FPs for party nights since only a limited number of guests are allowed at each party...so I just book FPs for my day before 6pm...

But are we now saying that we won't be allowed into the park at 4pm with our MVMCP tixs?? I'm sure its not a problem if I use a day tix before 4pm...I plan at being at the park around noon or 1pm...but what if I wanted to sleep in and not get to MK until 4:05pm...what then??


----------



## JennLTX

With all the conversation around the FPs on party day, I feel the need to ask about my plans.

We've got APs and tickets to the party on Dec 1.  Current plan is a 8:40 breakfast at Kona Cafe, checking out the decorations at GF and CR, then heading to MK early afternoon.  I was going to FP Jingle Cruise, 7DMT, and one other, then we've got a VERY early dinner at Liberty Tree (3:45).  Afterwards, I figured we'd make our way over to where the 7 Dwarves will be holding court and getting in line for that one early.

So, since we're AP and have the party tickets, there won't be an issue with the FPs, will there?  And if any party vets see a horrendous flaw in my plans, PLEASE let me know!!!


----------



## monique5

JennLTX said:


> With all the conversation around the FPs on party day, I feel the need to ask about my plans.
> 
> We've got APs and tickets to the party on Dec 1.  Current plan is a 8:40 breakfast at Kona Cafe, checking out the decorations at GF and CR, then heading to MK early afternoon.  I was going to FP Jingle Cruise, 7DMT, and one other, then we've got a VERY early dinner at Liberty Tree (3:45).  Afterwards, I figured we'd make our way over to where the 7 Dwarves will be holding court and getting in line for that one early.
> 
> So, since we're AP and have the party tickets, there won't be an issue with the FPs, will there?  And if any party vets see a horrendous flaw in my plans, PLEASE let me know!!!



No. You can still get your 3 FP+ just not 6 FP+ (3 with AP and 3 with MVMCP ticket).


----------



## monique5

*FP+ with MVMCP Tickets*

As of date, you can make FP+ selections with MNSSHP. We have not reached the 60D mark for the 1st party (earlier with PP that have resort stays prior to 11/9) which is 9/10/17. There are actual reports that PP with only MNSSHP tickets and MYW tickets had their last day of tickets canceled (ex. 4D MYW ticket and 1 MNSSHP ticket = 5D of FP+ booked). For some of these Disney canceled the last day of FP+ and this wasn't necessarily their party night (i.e. for some it was their AK day and FoP FP+). Others received emails that they must cancel or modify FP+ selections by a certain date or within 24hrs (actual reports).

However, there are numerous emails stating this is not the case (several PP posted on MNSSHP thread) and reports that FP+ selections had not been deleted (ex. 4D MYW ticket & 1 MNSSHP ticket = 5D FP+). This is why Post #1 still has the same FP+ info....
*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
_When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance

_Please note, if you only purchased MVMCP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day (60D in Advance)._

Also, PP have received emails from Guest Services and the Sales & Service Team (See examples below from MNSSHP thread) stating you can enter at 4pm and you can make FP+ selections with MNSSHP. So definitely some ******* among Disney departments, as well as, would explain why some FP+ selections were canceled and some were not. Also, a post indicated PP was able to get back canceled FP+.


Hope this helps!


----------



## LucyBC80

monique5 said:


> FP+ with MVMCP Tickets
> 
> As of date, you can make FP+ selections with MNSSHP. We have not reached the 60D mark for the 1st party (earlier with PP that have resort stays prior to 11/9) which is 9/10/17. There are actual reports that PP with only MNSSHP tickets and MYW tickets had their last day of tickets canceled (ex. 4D MYW ticket and 1 MNSSHP ticket = 5D of FP+ booked). For some of these Disney canceled the last day of FP+ and this wasn't necessarily their party night (i.e. for some it was their AK day and FoP FP+). Others received emails that they must cancel or modify FP+ selections by a certain date or within 24hrs (actual reports).
> 
> However, there are numerous emails stating this is not the case (several PP posted on MNSSHP thread) and reports that FP+ selections had not been deleted (ex. 4D MYW ticket & 1 MNSSHP ticket = 5D FP+). This is why Post #1 still has the same FP+ info....
> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
> _When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
> Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
> Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance
> 
> _Please note, if you only purchased MVMCP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day (60D in Advance)._
> 
> Also, PP have received emails from Guest Services and the Sales & Service Team (See examples below from MNSSHP thread) stating you can enter at 4pm and you can make FP+ selections with MNSSHP. So definitely some ******* among Disney departments, as well as, would explain why some FP+ selections were canceled and some were not. Also, a post indicated PP was able to get back canceled FP+.
> View attachment 258219
> 
> Hope this helps!


Their departments need to get their act together and give everyone the same information. Having FP canceled, specially if they are the hardest ones to get, is a planner worst nightmare and I'd be livid if my FP were canceled while other people were able to maintain 6 FP.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LucyBC80 said:


> Their departments need to get their act together and give everyone the same information. Having FP canceled, specially if they are the hardest ones to get, is a planner worst nightmare and I'd be livid if my FP were canceled were other people were able to maintain 6 FP.


I thought the dessert party parade/no parade confusion & MNSSHP ride list were as bad as it was gonna get. Tip of the iceberg apparently!


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> Their departments need to get their act together and give everyone the same information. Having FP canceled, specially if they are the hardest ones to get, is a planner worst nightmare and I'd be livid if my FP were canceled while other people were able to maintain 6 FP.



That wasn't stated. No one has 6 FP+.


----------



## LucyBC80

monique5 said:


> That wasn't stated. No one has 6 FP+.


You can have 6 FP if you know how to work the system. That is the kind of situation I'm referring to.


----------



## FinnsMom7

LucyBC80 said:


> You can have 6 FP if you know how to work the system. That is the kind of situation I'm referring to.


Wasn't that "cheating" stopped at the beginning of the summer when they started checking for the unused tickets and extra fp? I know there was a board dedicated to discussing it but it was taken down recently


----------



## LucyBC80

FinnsMom7 said:


> Wasn't that "cheating" stopped at the beginning of the summer when they started checking for the unused tickets and extra fp? I know there was a board dedicated to discussing it but it was taken down recently


That particular form of double dipping the FP pool was indeed closed. But there are at least a couple of alternatives one can use to work the FP system to their favor.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> *FP+ with MVMCP Tickets*
> 
> As of date, you can make FP+ selections with MNSSHP. We have not reached the 60D mark for the 1st party (earlier with PP that have resort stays prior to 11/9) which is 9/10/17. There are actual reports that PP with only MNSSHP tickets and MYW tickets had their last day of tickets canceled (ex. 4D MYW ticket and 1 MNSSHP ticket = 5D of FP+ booked). For some of these Disney canceled the last day of FP+ and this wasn't necessarily their party night (i.e. for some it was their AK day and FoP FP+). Others received emails that they must cancel or modify FP+ selections by a certain date or within 24hrs (actual reports).
> 
> However, there are numerous emails stating this is not the case (several PP posted on MNSSHP thread) and reports that FP+ selections had not been deleted (ex. 4D MYW ticket & 1 MNSSHP ticket = 5D FP+). This is why Post #1 still has the same FP+ info....
> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
> _When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
> Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
> Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance
> 
> _Please note, if you only purchased MVMCP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day (60D in Advance)._
> 
> Also, PP have received emails from Guest Services and the Sales & Service Team (See examples below from MNSSHP thread) stating you can enter at 4pm and you can make FP+ selections with MNSSHP. So definitely some ******* among Disney departments, as well as, would explain why some FP+ selections were canceled and some were not. Also, a post indicated PP was able to get back canceled FP+.
> View attachment 258219
> 
> Hope this helps!


FWIW, it was most recently reported in the MNSSHP thread that party tickets were never intended to have FP eligibility, but it was allowed as the system couldn't differentiate between park tickets and party tickets. Now, as they are working to close all these other loopholes, it can make that distinction, and the loophole will be completely closed by next year. And maybe even by the time MVMCP windows open. For now, it seems that those getting "caught" are those that have modified their reservation in some way, which "resets" the system and triggers something with the tickets. 

I'm hopeful that the 6 pm closing time for the MVMCP days will just help get day guests out better / faster and will not affect early entrance for party goers. Primarily because I cannot fathom the crowd crush at 6 pm - it would seem spreading entries out over 3 hours benefits Disney as much as it does the guests. Personally, we spend that preparty timevearing or lining up for special characters, so losing the ability to book FPs doesn't bother me too much. But I don't want to spend an hour of my party time just waiting to enter! (Though if all day guests are out, they could open every tapstyle for party guests, which may actually help....).

Developments will be interesting, to say the least!


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> You can have 6 FP if you know how to work the system. That is the kind of situation I'm referring to.



Cool. Just stating that wasn't what I had said, so wanted to clarify since my quote is what you were referring to. I am aware of the double dipping, but didn't explain in original quote or to my reply to you since that wasn't my reference and it didn't appear that was yours for that post. And the SDFP loophole closed in June with a few knowing how to still work system. So that info is in Post #1. 
*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
*FastPass+ FAQs
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ (Thread name changed to SDFP: CHANGES COMING!! Beware the 6th of June!, as of May 2017.) ---It has been determined it violates Disney's Terms of Service for MDE.*


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> FWIW, it was most recently reported in the MNSSHP thread that party tickets were never intended to have FP eligibility, but it was allowed as the system couldn't differentiate between park tickets and party tickets. Now, as they are working to close all these other loopholes, it can make that distinction, and the loophole will be completely closed by next year. And maybe even by the time MVMCP windows open. For now, it seems that those getting "caught" are those that have modified their reservation in some way, which "resets" the system and triggers something with the tickets.
> 
> I'm hopeful that the 6 pm closing time for the MVMCP days will just help get day guests out better / faster and will not affect early entrance for party goers. Primarily because I cannot fathom the crowd crush at 6 pm - it would seem spreading entries out over 3 hours benefits Disney as much as it does the guests. Personally, we spend that preparty timevearing or lining up for special characters, so losing the ability to book FPs doesn't bother me too much. But I don't want to spend an hour of my party time just waiting to enter! (Though if all day guests are out, they could open every tapstyle for party guests, which may actually help....).
> 
> Developments will be interesting, to say the least!



Thanks! I saw that but with all of the other loopholes Disney has closed it's funny that a CM would state that but this has been going on for years, I know since 2014 for sure. So if that was not the intent it could have been stopped. Also, PP noted that she called and had FP+ reinstated with just party ticket. And several have posted emails (original post from posts from MNSSHP) from Guest Services and Sales Team which would be above regular phone CM that you could. 

Yes, developments will be very interesting. Tickets sales were down last year with price increase (offered several more parties to CMs discounted), fewer ToT stations and characters, and 1 dance party. Let's be honest, PP have been able to book FP+ with no issues and considered this a party ticket perk, and rightly so, based on what was allowed every year and noted on numerous sites. So price increase, no FP+, fewer party options, and still issue of Day Guest being in park during party hours. I definitely want to see how ticket sales continue and what becomes of these parties.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Cluelyss said:


> I'm hopeful that the 6 pm closing time for the MVMCP days will just help get day guests out better / faster and will not affect early entrance for party goers. Primarily because I cannot fathom the crowd crush at 6 pm - it would seem spreading entries out over 3 hours benefits Disney as much as it does the guests. Personally, we spend that preparty timevearing or lining up for special characters, so losing the ability to book FPs doesn't bother me too much. But I don't want to spend an hour of my party time just waiting to enter! (Though if all day guests are out, they could open every tapstyle for party guests, which may actually help....).



I'm anxious to find out about the entry time as well.  We're talking about going to a party in order to get our Disney fix without taking away too much time from our beach vacation, so we're in it for the short ride lines and are hoping for those extra few hours!


----------



## KdKyA

I have spoken with a CM on the issue of early closure and party guests. Granted we know CMs have been wrong many times. When I asked about the early closure, he explained that they were having issues with non party crowds trying to hide and sneak to watch the parades, that the CMs weren't given enough time to get the non party guests out before the festivities started. They are giving the CMs an extra hour to get those guests out. The rides will all stay the same only at 6pm they will be checking for wrist bands and purging out the non party guests. During that hour break, nothing changes for those already in the park that have tickets. They just get their bands and can continue to ride the rides and enjoy dining. There is no dining available to anyone after 6pm for non party guests. They can't even reserve online anymore unless their MDE profile has a party ticket.Party guests have to reserve under Mickey's Very Merry Dining Experience. If someone has reservations for 5:45, after dinner, they will be escorted out of the park. They are no longer allowing them to reserve into the party hours. The goal is to have ALL non party guests out of the park by the official start time of the party. 
As far as FP, well, he was a little hesitant to talk about that. Could be any number of reasons. My guess is eventually Party Guests will no longer have that overlap window to use MDE FP ahead of time, but can only reserve the day of while in the park prior to the official party start time. Which means one at a time. 
The CM was adamant that party guests would still be able to enter at 4pm and nothing has changed in that regard. The only change is the time that the park closes and party officially starts. Again, the extra hour, according to the CM is ONLY to give CMs more time to get non party guests out. Everything else will remain open and no one will be herded/held anywhere if you hold a party ticket.


----------



## DisneyMom93

I understand the issue of clearing out day park guests before the party starts. What I don't understand is why they need to give party guests three hours to enter. When the park opens in the morning it doesn't take everyone three hours to get in.


----------



## KdKyA

DisneyMom93 said:


> I understand the issue of clearing out day park guests before the party starts. What I don't understand is why they need to give party guests three hours to enter. When the park opens in the morning it doesn't take everyone three hours to get in.



So they don't have a park full of people waiting at the gate trying to enter while a park full of people need to leave. Traffic control. Not everyone is going to come right at 4 nor right at 7, they will filter through over 3 hours while the current park guests will start filtering out as the party guests come in. If they can get most party guests in the park prior to park closing, the traffic congestion shouldn't be as bad as the majority of the park guests are trying to leave. Think of it like a commuter highway that opens up more lanes going the way the majority of traffic is going and then opening the opposite lane later in the day to encourage the traffic to move quicker.


----------



## DisneyMom93

KdKyA said:


> So they don't have a park full of people waiting at the gate trying to enter while a park full of people need to leave. Traffic control. Not everyone is going to come right at 4 nor right at 7, they will filter through over 3 hours while the current park guests will start filtering out as the party guests come in. If they can get most party guests in the park prior to park closing, the traffic congestion shouldn't be as bad as the majority of the park guests are trying to leave. Think of it like a commuter highway that opens up more lanes going the way the majority of traffic is going and then opening the opposite lane later in the day to encourage the traffic to move quicker.


I guess...  

I think of it like a highway more in the sense that half the turnstiles on the one side should be day guest exits with all traffic leaving, and the other side should be party entrances with all traffic entering.  I'll be honest though, I have no idea how many people come and go and how many turnstiles there are, but there's that 6pm-7pm time period to do that.


----------



## KdKyA

They were having issues with the party guest traffic coming and non party guests traffic exiting at one time. Now they are trying to filter it out so 30,000 people aren't coming in while 40,000 people are going out at the same time (random number since Disney won't release numbers on party guests). A huge number of party guests see that the party starts at 7 and don't know that they can come early, so there is a huge crowd coming in the 30 minutes prior to the party. Before, when the park closed at the same time, those crowds faced the the non party guests and it was quite the traffic jam. They are trying to close an hour earlier to get the crowd out for the most part before that party rush comes at 6:30. The difference between all of the guests coming at rope drop and party guests coming in, is the rope drop guests don't have oncoming crowds to deal with. They don't have to fight their way through thousands of people exiting so it's easier to push people through. They even changed rope drop procedures so the crowds aren't at the gate the whole time clogging up the entrance, now they can disperse through Main Street and people flow through better than they did before. Letting party guests come in slowly over 3 hours keeps traffic down while the one hour earlier park closing helps keep outgoing traffic low for the incoming group. Having turnstiles only going one way on one side and the other way on the other side causes a lot of cross traffic with people that don't understand the flow. Look at Wal-mart, huge Enter and Exit sign above the doors, how many people actually follow those signs. Not many, way too many people either don't read or don't care. Now multiple that by the 10s of thousands and it's a nightmare. Throw in strollers, wheelchairs and slower traffic and it's the 101 freeway at Rush hour with a 5 vehicle pile up (101 Freeway in California notoriously the biggest traffic jam freeway in California lol).


----------



## DisneyMom93

KdKyA said:


> They were having issues with the party guest traffic coming and non party guests traffic exiting at one time. Now they are trying to filter it out so 30,000 people aren't coming in while 40,000 people are going out at the same time (random number since Disney won't release numbers on party guests). A huge number of party guests see that the party starts at 7 and don't know that they can come early, so there is a huge crowd coming in the 30 minutes prior to the party. Before, when the park closed at the same time, those crowds faced the the non party guests and it was quite the traffic jam. They are trying to close an hour earlier to get the crowd out for the most part before that party rush comes at 6:30. The difference between all of the guests coming at rope drop and party guests coming in, is the rope drop guests don't have oncoming crowds to deal with. They don't have to fight their way through thousands of people exiting so it's easier to push people through. They even changed rope drop procedures so the crowds aren't at the gate the whole time clogging up the entrance, now they can disperse through Main Street and people flow through better than they did before. Letting party guests come in slowly over 3 hours keeps traffic down while the one hour earlier park closing helps keep outgoing traffic low for the incoming group. Having turnstiles only going one way on one side and the other way on the other side causes a lot of cross traffic with people that don't understand the flow. Look at Wal-mart, huge Enter and Exit sign above the doors, how many people actually follow those signs. Not many, way too many people either don't read or don't care. Now multiple that by the 10s of thousands and it's a nightmare. Throw in strollers, wheelchairs and slower traffic and it's the 101 freeway at Rush hour with a 5 vehicle pile up (101 Freeway in California notoriously the biggest traffic jam freeway in California lol).


Yeah, I get it.  I just figure the hour should be good enough.  I wouldn't mind it taking a while to leave as much if it's at 6pm.  At 9pm exits I'm like OMG just let me out of here!  I guess they need to create a back entrance!  

We always do late dinners on party nights so we will be missing the transition.  On nights we aren't staying for the party after our ADR is over we will be fighting the party crowd with a CM holding up their lit-up snowman (if they still do that).

Ha.  When I see the Walmart Enter sign as I'm leaving I always have to think twice, because I always think "Enter through this door to go where you want to go..."


----------



## Just654

Hi Everyone, I have been a lurker for a few months now and this whole possibly losing our fastpass+ for party nights is got my all confused now. I am going from Nov 7-11. My wife and I are going to the first party on Nov 9th. I have a 5 day park hopper ticket. The plan for us to arrive in MK around lunch time and spend the rest of the day and party time at MK. With making my FP I can use park ticket and wont have a problem correct? My thinking since I have park ticekts for all my days plus the party ticket I will be fine. Please let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Just654 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been a lurker for a few months now and this whole possibly losing our fastpass+ for party nights is got my all confused now. I am going from Nov 7-11. My wife and I are going to the first party on Nov 9th. I have a 5 day park hopper ticket. The plan for us to arrive in MK around lunch time and spend the rest of the day and party time at MK. With making my FP I can use park ticket and wont have a problem correct? My thinking since I have park ticekts for all my days plus the party ticket I will be fine. Please let me know if I am wrong.


That is correct.  If you are going to use a park ticket on the same day as the party, you can make FP using the park ticket with no issues.


----------



## Just654

Thank you!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Just654 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been a lurker for a few months now and this whole possibly losing our fastpass+ for party nights is got my all confused now. I am going from Nov 7-11. My wife and I are going to the first party on Nov 9th. I have a 5 day park hopper ticket. The plan for us to arrive in MK around lunch time and spend the rest of the day and party time at MK. With making my FP I can use park ticket and wont have a problem correct? My thinking since I have park tickets for all my days plus the party ticket I will be fine. Please let me know if I am wrong.


Just don't make FP reservations for your day ticket _and _for your party ticket. _That's _where the random FP issues are coming into play, with people who are trying to make 6 reservations for the party day.


----------



## Cluelyss

gottalovepluto said:


> Just don't make FP reservations for your day ticket _and _for your party ticket. _That's _where the random FP issues are coming into play, with people who are trying to make 6 reservations for the party day.


Not true. The system will prevent you from booking more than 3 anyway. The issue is the system not recognizing the party ticket as "valid ticket media" for FP booking purposes. So for those that booked FPs on a party ticket only (no other park entrance that day), the system is seeing, for example, 6 days of FPs but only a 5 day ticket (it's not counting the party ticket). So it's deleting the last day of FPs from the account.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Cluelyss said:


> Not true. The system will prevent you from booking more than 3 anyway. The issue is the system not recognizing the party ticket as "valid ticket media" for FP booking purposes. So for those that booked FPs on a party ticket only (no other park entrance that day), the system is seeing, for example, 6 days of FPs but only a 5 day ticket (it's not counting the party ticket). So it's deleting the last day of FPs from the account.


OH! Wow, I was so confused.


----------



## EmmyKay

monique5 said:


> The average person doesn't stay at the park all day, or know about the FP+ system. Shocker to those on the DIS, but I (and many others) encounter so many PP that are clueless about Disney and think they can show up like at Six Flags or don't book FP+ b/c don't want to be "tied to a schedule" then are upset when only did 1-2 rides, maybe 3, but could have done 4-6 or more with FP+ and a plan.



This is so true.  Our last trip, I had 3 people ask me how you get into the Fastpass line.  They had no idea about the app or anything.  I had to quick try to explain to them how to make fastpasses.  With the last person, I just ended up telling her to go to a FP kiosk and ask a Cast Member to help her.  I know that some people want a spontaneous, unplanned vacation, but really they are cheating themselves and their families by not doing any research at all.  It's a waste of time an money.


----------



## Wild Roses

EmmyKay said:


> This is so true.  Our last trip, I had 3 people ask me how you get into the Fastpass line.  They had no idea about the app or anything.  I had to quick try to explain to them how to make fastpasses.  With the last person, I just ended up telling her to go to a FP kiosk and ask a Cast Member to help her.  I know that some people want a spontaneous, unplanned vacation, but really they are cheating themselves and their families by not doing any research at all.  It's a waste of time an money.



I heard a DJ on the radio complaining about going to AK for the day. They were in Orlando for something else and thought they could just drop in to AK and see the new Pandora stuff. My first thought was "Oooh, honey!" 

My next thought was "How stupid!"  Of course you couldn't get on any rides without waiting and there was "nothing" to do. You made NO plans, did NO research, and now you're badmouthing the park? For crying out loud!


----------



## SilSprBea

DisneyMom93 said:


> I just checked the email you get after you book a party ticket.
> 
> It says you may now book Fasspass+ if you've added a THEME PARK TICKET. Party tickets are not theme park tickets.
> 
> It also states under the *Valid theme park admission is required.



The email confirmation I got with my party tickets says something different. This is the exact wording in it (copy/paste):

"Thank you for your recent ticket purchase! Please visit www.mydisneyexperience.com to link your tickets. With your tickets linked, you will be able to begin selecting your FastPass+ experiences once your selection window opens. You can reserve your FastPass+ experiences 30 days prior to your visit to the theme parks. If you are staying at one of our Walt Disney World Resorts, you can start planning even earlier at 60 days prior to your check in date. For assistance with linking your tickets or selecting FastPass+, please contact the Internet Help Desk at 407-939-7765."

And below, it lists my MVMCP tickets and the price I paid. My email doesn't specify a certain type of ticket is needed to book FastPass+, and it even tells me that once I link these tickets I can create FastPass+


----------



## DisneyMom93

SilSprBea said:


> The email confirmation I got with my party tickets says something different. This is the exact wording in it (copy/paste):
> 
> "Thank you for your recent ticket purchase! Please visit www.mydisneyexperience.com to link your tickets. With your tickets linked, you will be able to begin selecting your FastPass+ experiences once your selection window opens. You can reserve your FastPass+ experiences 30 days prior to your visit to the theme parks. If you are staying at one of our Walt Disney World Resorts, you can start planning even earlier at 60 days prior to your check in date. For assistance with linking your tickets or selecting FastPass+, please contact the Internet Help Desk at 407-939-7765."
> 
> And below, it lists my MVMCP tickets and the price I paid. My email doesn't specify a certain type of ticket is needed to book FastPass+, and it even tells me that once I link these tickets I can create FastPass+


Yeah, I know.  Someone else posted that somewhere... 

Unfortunately, I think that email is generated by the old coding of a "ticket" being booked.  That coding didn't differentiate between what KIND of ticket was booked.  They send out the same email no matter which ticket you purchased.  Very misleading.

Then the other person got the other email stating if you have a Theme Park ticket you can start booking FPs, etc... Did you get that email also?


----------



## SilSprBea

DisneyMom93 said:


> Yeah, I know.  Someone else posted that somewhere...
> 
> Unfortunately, I think that email is generated by the old coding of a "ticket" being booked.  That coding didn't differentiate between what KIND of ticket was booked.  They send out the same email no matter which ticket you purchased.  Very misleading.
> 
> Then the other person got the other email stating if you have a Theme Park ticket you can start booking FPs, etc... Did you get that email also?



So the second email I got was when I linked the ticket to guests in my MDE. I actually got two emails per person because I linked regular tickets and MVMCP tickets. In that one it does use the word "theme park ticket", but I read those as generic too because conceivably you could add some sort of other ticket that wasn't for admission? I don't know. I'm not really worried about it, I guess. I feel that my first email would be good enough defense for making a fuss with customer service if some fast pass got cancelled, especially since you could argue that in a sense MVMCP was a theme park ticket as it granted you admission into a theme park (they literally sent me a plastic ticket for it in the mail just like regular tickets, and no where does it say that it isn't a regular ticket!)


----------



## mom2rtk

SilSprBea said:


> The email confirmation I got with my party tickets says something different. This is the exact wording in it (copy/paste):
> 
> "Thank you for your recent ticket purchase! Please visit www.mydisneyexperience.com to link your tickets. With your tickets linked, you will be able to begin selecting your FastPass+ experiences once your selection window opens. You can reserve your FastPass+ experiences 30 days prior to your visit to the theme parks. If you are staying at one of our Walt Disney World Resorts, you can start planning even earlier at 60 days prior to your check in date. For assistance with linking your tickets or selecting FastPass+, please contact the Internet Help Desk at 407-939-7765."
> 
> And below, it lists my MVMCP tickets and the price I paid. My email doesn't specify a certain type of ticket is needed to book FastPass+, and it even tells me that once I link these tickets I can create FastPass+



What a pathetic messed up communication system they have.


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *FP+ with MVMCP Tickets*
> 
> As of date, you can make FP+ selections with MNSSHP. We have not reached the 60D mark for the 1st party (earlier with PP that have resort stays prior to 11/9) which is 9/10/17. There are actual reports that PP with only MNSSHP tickets and MYW tickets had their last day of tickets canceled (ex. 4D MYW ticket and 1 MNSSHP ticket = 5D of FP+ booked). For some of these Disney canceled the last day of FP+ and this wasn't necessarily their party night (i.e. for some it was their AK day and FoP FP+). Others received emails that they must cancel or modify FP+ selections by a certain date or within 24hrs (actual reports).
> 
> However, there are numerous emails stating this is not the case (several PP posted on MNSSHP thread) and reports that FP+ selections had not been deleted (ex. 4D MYW ticket & 1 MNSSHP ticket = 5D FP+). This is why Post #1 still has the same FP+ info....
> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
> _When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
> Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
> Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance
> 
> _Please note, if you only purchased MVMCP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day (60D in Advance)._
> 
> Also, PP have received emails from Guest Services and the Sales & Service Team (See examples below from MNSSHP thread) stating you can enter at 4pm and you can make FP+ selections with MNSSHP. So definitely some ******* among Disney departments, as well as, would explain why some FP+ selections were canceled and some were not. Also, a post indicated PP was able to get back canceled FP+.
> View attachment 258219
> 
> Hope this helps!





SilSprBea said:


> So the second email I got was when I linked the ticket to guests in my MDE. I actually got two emails per person because I linked regular tickets and MVMCP tickets. In that one it does use the word "theme park ticket", but I read those as generic too because conceivably you could add some sort of other ticket that wasn't for admission? I don't know. I'm not really worried about it, I guess. I feel that my first email would be good enough defense for making a fuss with customer service if some fast pass got cancelled, especially since you could argue that in a sense MVMCP was a theme park ticket as it granted you admission into a theme park (they literally sent me a plastic ticket for it in the mail just like regular tickets, and no where does it say that it isn't a regular ticket!)


 YES!

*FP+ With Special Ticket Events (MVMCP & MNSSHP)*

As noted with previous post, yes, some had FP+ canceled that were using MNSSHP tickets. A few of those have since been reinstated. I attached an image showing emails from Guest Services and Sales Department stating YOU COULD MAKE FP+ with MNSSHP tickets. So error or intentional, there is NOW verbiage that states you can make FP+ selections with only a party ticket. Also, please note everyone who had made FP+ with MNSSHP tickets did not have FP+ removed. Therefore, Post #1 still states...
*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
_When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
*Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
_Please note, if you only purchased MNSSHP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day._
*Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance
_*FastPass+ FAQs*_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ (Thread name changed to *SDFP: CHANGES COMING!! Beware the 6th of June!, *as of May 2017.) ---_It has been determined it violates Disney's Terms of Service for MDE.
_
EDIT: Yes, there are concerns. Yes, some are still hesitant to make FP+ with just party ticket. Yes, some have made FP+ with only party tickets. What you choose to do as an individual will be left up to you, but there is documentation stating it's okay to make FP+ with party ticket and are those that never lost FP+. The DIS (PP that post here) is good in keeping us informed and reporting real actions, but things have changed/updated since that original post. *Also note, Disney generally has "subject to change" on just about everything, if not all things. *


----------



## LucyBC80

A friend sent me a proof of my Christmas ears, which she's creating for me. I'm so in love with the concept of the band and the bow representing Rudolf and all the elements she's adding to the ears! She's also making a Donald Duck and a UP! styled ear.

Anyone else making/buying custom made ears?


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> A friend sent me a proof of my Christmas ears, which she's creating for me. I'm so in love with the concept of the band and the bow representing Rudolf and all the elements she's adding to the ears! She's also making a Donald Duck and a UP! styled ear.
> 
> Anyone else making/buying custom made ears?



Cute! I am sticking with the traditional Green Minnie Ears headband (Disney Parks Merchandise), has red bow--purchased 3 years ago. However, when they released details for this year it was a read headband and ears with a green bow .


----------



## monique5

*Navidad All Year Long!*
_https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/disneyfamilia-navidad-all-year-long/_

You can celebrate the holidays any day of the year at WDW. Disney has several stores around the resort where you can find ornaments, stockings, décor and even clothing, all themed to the holidays.

_Disney's Hollywood Studios:_ It’s a Wonderful Shop 
Here you can find art, collectibles and all sorts of gifts with a festive theme and a hint of Old Hollywood glamour.

_Magic Kingdom: _Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe 
In Liberty Square, where you can ‘shoppe’ for your favorite Disney ornament.

_Epcot:_ Die Weihnachts Ecke 
You can find unique hand-made crystal ornaments in the Germany pavilion. Literally “the Christmas corner,” this store is a great place to learn about the famous ‘pickle’ ornament and other German Christmas traditions.

_Disney Springs Marketplace:_ Disney's Days of Christmas


----------



## monique5

*Preview: 2017 Holiday Shows & Merchandise*

http://land.allears.net/blogs/debwills/2017/07/upcoming_holiday_season_at_wal.html (Includes Merchandise Video)


----------



## neitzelt

Did everyone who purchased tickets to MVMCP get hard tickets mailed to them?  I never did and I bought them on opening day.  I do see them on my MDE.  Could it have been something that I chose NOT to receive when I purchased them?  I am just wondering if I will be let in with no problem NOT having a hard ticket.


----------



## SilSprBea

neitzelt said:


> Did everyone who purchased tickets to MVMCP get hard tickets mailed to them?  I never did and I bought them on opening day.  I do see them on my MDE.  Could it have been something that I chose NOT to receive when I purchased them?  I am just wondering if I will be let in with no problem NOT having a hard ticket.


I got them in the mail. I purchased them over the phone though because I had two gift cards and online you could only use one form of payment. I didn't ask for tickets one way or the other, but they did show up at my house about a week later. However, I had already gotten an email and linked them to my account. Ironically, on the same phone call I also bought park tickets. Those did not get mailed to me, but were just added to my MDE account.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

neitzelt said:


> Did everyone who purchased tickets to MVMCP get hard tickets mailed to them?  I never did and I bought them on opening day.  I do see them on my MDE.  Could it have been something that I chose NOT to receive when I purchased them?  I am just wondering if I will be let in with no problem NOT having a hard ticket.


We bought ours a day or two after they went on sale and we got them within a week or two.  We ordered online but i can't remember if there was an option for electronic delivery.


----------



## JennLTX

I bought mine online but haven't received anything.  Should I call them?


----------



## Cluelyss

You would have had to specifically request them to be mailed. The delivery option defaults to electronic. If you didn't change it, you won't get a hard ticket.


----------



## JennLTX

Cluelyss said:


> You would have had to specifically request them to be mailed. The delivery option defaults to electronic. If you didn't change it, you won't get a hard ticket.


Ah, that's fine then.  One less piece of paper to lose.


----------



## gottalovepluto

neitzelt said:


> Did everyone who purchased tickets to MVMCP get hard tickets mailed to them?  I never did and I bought them on opening day.  I do see them on my MDE.  Could it have been something that I chose NOT to receive when I purchased them?  I am just wondering if I will be let in with no problem NOT having a hard ticket.


I received the electronic kind, emailed when I purchased through my TA. Uploaded the numbers right into MDE and my tickets are there now, don't have "hard tickets".


----------



## neitzelt

Cluelyss said:


> You would have had to specifically request them to be mailed. The delivery option defaults to electronic. If you didn't change it, you won't get a hard ticket.


Gotcha, thank you...


----------



## finleyd

Wil party goers still be allowed to enter at 4:00 using their party ticket?  People with small children will certainly lose out if they can't. My grandson will only make it to the 1st parade.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JennLTX said:


> I bought mine online but haven't received anything.  Should I call them?


Yes, but give them 48 hours to arrive before calling.


----------



## monique5

finleyd said:


> Wil party goers still be allowed to enter at 4:00 using their party ticket?  People with small children will certainly lose out if they can't. My grandson will only make it to the 1st parade.



Just in case you haven't had time to read through the thread... post #1 is accurate as of date. Yes, there were issues with MNSSHP FP+ and concerns with entering @ 4, and park closing @ 6pm which we now know is only for MVMCP, not MNSSHP. There are emails from Disney stating you can enter @ 4 (see previous posts @ post with attachment if you would like to see these emails) for MNSSHP. However, we may not actually know until the 1st MNSSHP. And be mindful MVMCP could be different from MNSSHP as seen with this year's info. So might not know until 1st MVMCP. Also, remember the 4pm early entrance was never advertised by Disney just on Dis and other websites/blogs that knew of this practice/perk. Please note all details of concern mentioned have been about MNSSHP with PP speculating about MVMCP.

Post #1 & 2 will always have the most up to date info; based on Disney news releases, in the know websites (KtP, allears, TP, Chip & Co., etc.) and actual reports from people.

Hope this helps!


----------



## finleyd

monique5 said:


> Just in case you haven't had time to read through the thread... post #1 is accurate as of date. Yes, there were issues with MNSSHP FP+ and concerns with entering @ 4, and park closing @ 6pm which we now know is only for MVMCP, not MNSSHP. There are emails from Disney stating you can enter @ 4 (see previous posts @ post with attachment if you would like to see these emails) for MNSSHP. However, we may not actually know until the 1st MNSSHP. And be mindful MVMCP could be different from MNSSHP as seen with this year's info. So might not know until 1st MVMCP. Also, remember the 4pm early entrance was never advertised by Disney just on Dis and other websites/blogs that knew of this practice/perk. Please note all details of concern mentioned have been about MNSSHP with PP speculating about MVMCP.
> 
> Post #1 & 2 will always have the most up to date info; based on Disney news releases, in the know websites (KtP, allears, TP, Chip & Co., etc.) and actual reports from people.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you, I've read thru so many times my head is spinning,  I think you're right, I'll just wait until the first party to see how it goes.  I should be ok waiting until then to purchase my tickets.


----------



## monique5

finleyd said:


> Thank you, I've read thru so many times my head is spinning,  I think you're right, I'll just wait until the first party to see how it goes.  I should be ok waiting until then to purchase my tickets.



You're welcome! 
You should be fine waiting to purchase. 
Post #3...See dates tickets actually sold out on.
*"Official" 2016 MVMCP Thread*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ave-yourself-a-very-mickey-christmas.3476594/

*2016 MVMCP Dates*
*November: *7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 27 & 29
*December: *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18 & 22

*Sold Out Dates: *November 18 (11/16); December 16 (12/15), 18 (11/30), 22 (11/29)


----------



## PrincessRileysMom

Excited for our first party! We are taking a 6am flight into MCO on the first night of the party so I figure that's a bad night to do it. I figured Sunday was best- less crowded and our flight isn't til 3pm next day. But let's say forecast calls for rain. Is it even possible to exchange? Am I better off buying at the door for that weekend? (Kind of a bummer as I'll have an AP for the first time and could use the discount. Thanks all!


----------



## LongTimeLurker

New reply from the Moms' Panel here: https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...page-mention-timing-event-pm-midnight-344975/


> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party officially begins at 7:00 pm on the party nights and typically ends at midnight. I have witnessed Guests coming for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party being allowed to enter the Magic Kingdom Park as early as 4:00 pm on the night of the party with their Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party ticket, but it is up to the discretion of Disney if they offer this early entry or not.


----------



## mom2rtk

LongTimeLurker said:


> New reply from the Moms' Panel here: https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...page-mention-timing-event-pm-midnight-344975/


Clear as mud. People need a policy they can plan around.

I think they have every plan of opening at 4 but don't want people to all show up at 4. They want the crowd to be dispersed over those 3 hours. But this wishy washy stuff just looks and sounds ridiculous.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

mom2rtk said:


> Clear as mud. People need a policy they can plan around.
> 
> I think they have every plan of opening at 4 but don't want people to all show up at 4. They want the crowd to be dispersed over those 3 hours. But this wishy washy stuff just looks and sounds ridiculous.



They could just sell tiers of tickets to make early entry time official. For an extra $5, you can come in at 6:30, $10 for 6:00, etc. What a deal!


----------



## LongTimeLurker

DonaldDuck77 said:


> They could just sell tiers of tickets to make early entry time official. For an extra $5, you can come in at 6:30, $10 for 6:00, etc. What a deal!


Don't give them any more ideas to take our money!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

LongTimeLurker said:


> New reply from the Moms' Panel here: https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...page-mention-timing-event-pm-midnight-344975/


I applaud this Moms' Panel participant, she is IDEALLY suited to her volunteer position and really ought to be considered for a full time Disney guest services email answering position.


----------



## mom2rtk

gottalovepluto said:


> I applaud this Moms' Panel participant, she is IDEALLY suited to her volunteer position and really ought to be considered for a full time Disney guest services email answering position.


Forget Disney. She should run for public office.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mom2rtk said:


> Forget Disney. She should run for public office.


----------



## CMNJ

mom2rtk said:


> Clear as mud. People need a policy they can plan around.
> 
> I think they have every plan of opening at 4 but don't want people to all show up at 4. They want the crowd to be dispersed over those 3 hours. But this wishy washy stuff just looks and sounds ridiculous.


I agree about them wanting to slowly admit the crowd. I also think it is to prevent more and more people from showing up at 3-3:30. There are so many people here on he boards who recommend arriving that early to be at the front of the MNSSHP or MVMCP crowd and get in as soon as Disney opens the party entrances. Disney may be trying to counteract people arriving earlier and earlier each year.


----------



## FinnsMom7

This came up today but doesn't seem to have much new or news 

http://www.chipandco.com/first-details-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-announed-278179/


----------



## eeyore986

I need help deciding on which MVMCP. Dec 14 or Dec 17, will there be a difference in crowds? The 14 is only our second full day and I am leaning toward going the 17-more the middle of our trip.  I'd appreciate any thoughts, Thank you.


----------



## RoyandWalt

PrincessRileysMom said:


> Excited for our first party! We are taking a 6am flight into MCO on the first night of the party so I figure that's a bad night to do it. I figured Sunday was best- less crowded and our flight isn't til 3pm next day. But let's say forecast calls for rain. Is it even possible to exchange? Am I better off buying at the door for that weekend? (Kind of a bummer as I'll have an AP for the first time and could use the discount. Thanks all!



I don't know if this would make you too nervous, but we bought our Christmas party tickets just two days before the event last year after I saw the short term forecast, and it was the middle of December.  It was a Sunday night and it still wasn't listed as 'sold out' when we arrived that evening.


----------



## gottalovepluto

FinnsMom7 said:


> This came up today but doesn't seem to have much new or news
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/first-details-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-announed-278179/


Why do I get the feeling it's a copy and paste of details from previous years? They did go to the effort to mention "Happily Ever After" though so not a complete copy-paste.
ETA: they mention party nights will run Holiday Wishes instead of Happily Ever After


----------



## FinnsMom7

gottalovepluto said:


> Why do I get the feeling it's a copy and paste of details from previous years? They did go to the effort to mention "Happily Ever After" though so not a complete copy-paste.


Yea I was excited until I scrolled and felt like I was reading last years, and I thought originally the fireworks would be kept as Holiday Wishes - it's still far out but any mention of the party gets me excited


----------



## gottalovepluto

FinnsMom7 said:


> Yea I was excited until I scrolled and felt like I was reading last years, and I thought originally the fireworks would be kept as Holiday Wishes - it's still far out but any mention of the party gets me excited


It will be! I'll edit my previous post to prevent confusion!


----------



## Bsams1654

gottalovepluto said:


> I applaud this Moms' Panel participant, she is IDEALLY suited to her volunteer position and really ought to be considered for a full time Disney guest services email answering position.





mom2rtk said:


> Forget Disney. She should run for public office.



She is actually a _He. _I clicked the link and read the whole answer, his name is Marc, single father of one boy. Just thought I'd throw that out. Disney Mom's Panel isn't just for moms!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bsams1654 said:


> She is actually a _He. _I clicked the link and read the whole answer, his name is Marc, single father of one boy. Just thought I'd throw that out. Disney Mom's Panel isn't just for moms!


 For goodness sakes Disney it's past time to change the name to the Disney Parent's Panel! What's wrong with you?! ...stepping down from soap box.


----------



## Sully321

So I have tried to go back and get an idea on crowds, but challenging sometimes.
Can someone let me know what kind of crowds for the Christmas Party.  We are going Sunday Nov 12th.  1st time at any of the parties like this.
I guess, are we going to have to stand in long lines?  Just 2 adults.  My GF has never been to the World before.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sully321 said:


> So I have tried to go back and get an idea on crowds, but challenging sometimes.
> Can someone let me know what kind of crowds for the Christmas Party.  We are going Sunday Nov 12th.  1st time at any of the parties like this.
> I guess, are we going to have to stand in long lines?  Just 2 adults.  My GF has never been to the World before.


If you want to meet rare characters you'll be standing in long lines. If you want to do rides, you probably will not.


----------



## Sully321

Thank you, we would be more ride people.  But that said, lot's of new things for both of us to see.  Never have seen the castle in the Christmas decor in person.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Hi all- does anyone know if Jingle Bam will be shown every night, or alternated with the Star Wars show!

Thanks!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Hi all- does anyone know if Jingle Bam will be shown every night, or alternated with the Star Wars show!
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure that it was officially posted, but last year they ran separate times, Star Wars was more like 6 and Jingle Bam was 9 - not sure the exact times but they were not alternating nights


----------



## CMNJ

FinnsMom7 said:


> Not sure that it was officially posted, but last year they ran separate times, Star Wars was more like 6 and Jingle Bam was 9 - not sure the exact times but they were not alternating nights


I think that only occurred for the second half of Dec if I recall correctly. They only ran jingle bell jingle bam once it started in nov until mid dec


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Hi all- does anyone know if Jingle Bam will be shown every night, or alternated with the Star Wars show!
> 
> Thanks!


You may want to follow this thread.  They have some good info.
www.disboards.com/threads/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-dessert-party-2017.3606568/


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Hi all- does anyone know if Jingle Bam will be shown every night, or alternated with the Star Wars show!
> 
> Thanks!


During the time frame that JBJB is running, Star Wars will not be running.  SW will return after the holiday season (or at least that's how it happened last year).  I think that's what you were asking.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

ENJDisneyFan said:


> During the time frame that JBJB is running, Star Wars will not be running.  SW will return after the holiday season (or at least that's how it happened last year).  I think that's what you were asking.


Thanks for the info!

I just looked on the WDW calendar and saw JBJB running every night we are there (mid-Nov), but no SW times listed yet.  I was hoping they would have both (either one early/one late or alternating nights).  We loved SW so much last time, was hoping to see it again. But I am looking forward to seeing the JBJB show too!  It will be our first time there in Nov. Can't wait to get into the spirit


----------



## focusondisney

ENJDisneyFan said:


> During the time frame that JBJB is running, Star Wars will not be running.  SW will return after the holiday season (or at least that's how it happened last year).  I think that's what you were asking.



Actually it was just posted that SW fireworks & JBJB will both run Dec 15- 31.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

I found out that I will be attending my first Very Merry Christmas Party! Because there is so little information out online and most of my questions are waiting on "official" word, I had two questions that the official information won't really cover. First, I'm scheduled for a party after Splash Mountain reopens from refurbishment. After some research online I saw Big Thunder Mountain had the same refurb last year and was not included on the official map. For those who did attend the parties after Big Thunder reopened from refurbishment, was it included in the party afterwards? I'm hoping the same for Splash but this is the only way I can find out. Secondly, the only exclusive character I am looking forward to is Scrooge McDuck. How bad is the line for meeting him. Easywdw mentioned it is 45-60 minutes. I trust Easywdw but it's nice to have other people chime in as well, which is why I am asking. I look forward to finding out more with you all!


----------



## Cluelyss

PuppyJonathan said:


> I found out that I will be attending my first Very Merry Christmas Party! Because there is so little information out online and most of my questions are waiting on "official" word, I had two questions that the official information won't really cover. First, I'm scheduled for a party after Splash Mountain reopens from refurbishment. After some research online I saw Big Thunder Mountain had the same refurb last year and was not included on the official map. For those who did attend the parties after Big Thunder reopened from refurbishment, was it included in the party afterwards? I'm hoping the same for Splash but this is the only way I can find out. Secondly, the only exclusive character I am looking forward to is Scrooge McDuck. How bad is the line for meeting him. Easywdw mentioned it is 45-60 minutes. I trust Easywdw but it's nice to have other people chime in as well, which is why I am asking. I look forward to finding out more with you all!


We rode BTMRR at our party last year. 

Last year we lined up for Scrooge around 6:30 (later than I planned, goal was closer to 6). Our pictures are time stamped 7:50. The line moves very slow. This was also on a sold out night (2nd to last party).


----------



## DisneyDork1969

neitzelt said:


> Did everyone who purchased tickets to MVMCP get hard tickets mailed to them?  I never did and I bought them on opening day.  I do see them on my MDE.  Could it have been something that I chose NOT to receive when I purchased them?  I am just wondering if I will be let in with no problem NOT having a hard ticket.



I ordered my tixs online a couple weeks ago...I got them on my MDE and hard tixs in the mail...can't remember what delivery choice I made...thou I was surprised to get tixs in the mail...


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Hi all- does anyone know if Jingle Bam will be shown every night, or alternated with the Star Wars show!
> 
> Thanks!



Check this link for updates: https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...ell-jingle-bam-dhs-nov-mean-star-wars-345297/


----------



## KurtC

Slightly off topic, but if JBJB is at 8pm and Fantasmic is at 8:30pm, is it possible to see both or are they trying to split up the DHS crowd in the evening?


----------



## CMNJ

KurtC said:


> Slightly off topic, but if JBJB is at 8pm and Fantasmic is at 8:30pm, is it possible to see both or are they trying to split up the DHS crowd in the evening?


No it is extremely difficult to see both in 1 night. They do it on purpose. Technically you could probably make it to he fantasmic theater in time since it isn't that far and JBJB isn't 30 minutes but getting a seat is another story. They open the theater for seating long before the show starts-not sure how much or if any seating would be left 10 minutes before it starts.


----------



## monica9

LucyBC80 said:


> A friend sent me a proof of my Christmas ears, which she's creating for me. I'm so in love with the concept of the band and the bow representing Rudolf and all the elements she's adding to the ears! She's also making a Donald Duck and a UP! styled ear.
> 
> Anyone else making/buying custom made ears?


I'm buying a custom outfit (tutu, onesie and headband) for my 13 month old and a custom shirt for my 9 year old. It's Disney Christmas themed


----------



## PuppyJonathan

Cluelyss said:


> We rode BTMRR at our party last year.
> 
> Last year we lined up for Scrooge around 6:30 (later than I planned, goal was closer to 6). Our pictures are time stamped 7:50. The line moves very slow. This was also on a sold out night (2nd to last party).


Eek. Granted that was a sold out party, its still kind of insane. Scrooge is the only exclusive I want to meet, and maybe Judy and Nick but that's only if they come out. 
That's great about splash! I missed it this may and that was the only thing in the magic kingdom I didn't do that I wanted to (splash is my favorite mountain in that park after all) so that excites me! Thank you!!


----------



## DisHeels

Got our tickets for the December 19th party! Also my wife's birthday. Going to be a fun day at MK.


----------



## djc9699

DisHeels said:


> Got our tickets for the December 19th party! Also my wife's birthday. Going to be a fun day at MK.


Havent bought tickets yet, but that is the day my daughter and I are planning to go as well. We are so excited. This is our first trip at Christmas time.


----------



## robndani

MrsTurnerLovesDisney said:


> it will be interesting to see what happens with the party time in for guests. We have only a party ticket for Nov 28th and planned to hit adventureland at 4 for rides then party after. If we can't get in at 6 I'll just have to adjust and we will come back to MK on Friday evening. Glad I'm not part of the first party so maybe some kinks will be worked out.



We are!  November 9th. Now I'm nervous. LOL. We are AP holders so it doesn't matter for us but I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## virgo7598

I see my tickets on MDE but haven't received hard tickets in the mail. I can't remember if I chose online tickets only...


----------



## Cluelyss

PuppyJonathan said:


> Eek. Granted that was a sold out party, its still kind of insane. Scrooge is the only exclusive I want to meet, and maybe Judy and Nick but that's only if they come out.
> That's great about splash! I missed it this may and that was the only thing in the magic kingdom I didn't do that I wanted to (splash is my favorite mountain in that park after all) so that excites me! Thank you!!


I was surprised we waited as long as we did. Not sure how "normal" that is. 

For Nick and Judy, we went right to their M&G after the fireworks and waited less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Rich M

If the party ends at midnight what is the latest I can get in line for Scrooge?


----------



## LucyBC80

Rich M said:


> If the party ends at midnight what is the latest I can get in line for Scrooge?


They usually close the lines around 30 minutes before the party ends.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

I need a bit of a game plan here. I have a situation where I am going to MVMCP on the day I check in to Boulder Ridge at Wilderness Lodge! Here's what it looks like:

ETA to WL by 3:12 PM, Check in starts at 4:00 PM for Hotel
Check into Boulder Ridge Villas at Wilderness Lodge, settle in, unpack (need to leave for MK no later than 4:20 PM)


Boat from WL to MK (est. arrival to to MK by 4:40-5:00 PM)


Gameplan - MVMCP


Get wristband, if not entering through event entrance


Grab “light” Dinner at TBD


5:05-5:15 PM - get into line for Nick & Judy (they come out at 6:15 PM)


Space Mountain


Seven Dwarfs Mine Train


Grab Cookies/Cocoa from Friar Nooks


Splash Mountain


A Frozen Holiday Wish (8:15 PM; unless a second show is planned)


Peter Pan’s Flight


Find a good spot for Holiday Wishes (10:00 PM)


BTMRR


Go to Main Street Train Station and Watch 2nd OUACT Parade from there


Jingle Cruise


Cookies/Cocoa (as time allows)


M&G: Jack/Sandy Claws (as long as my confidence permits and as long as they don’t cut off the line)


I could see myself heading back to Wilderness Lodge by 12:20-12:45 AM


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> I need a bit of a game plan here. I have a situation where I am going to MVMCP on the day I check in to Boulder Ridge at Wilderness Lodge! Here's what it looks like:
> 
> ETA to WL by 3:12 PM, Check in starts at 4:00 PM for Hotel
> Check into Boulder Ridge Villas at Wilderness Lodge, settle in, unpack (need to leave for MK no later than 4:20 PM)
> 
> 
> Boat from WL to MK (est. arrival to to MK by 4:40-5:00 PM)
> 
> Gameplan - MVMCP
> 
> 
> Get wristband, if not entering through event entrance
> 
> 
> Grab “light” Dinner at TBD
> 
> 
> 5:05-5:15 PM - get into line for Nick & Judy (they come out at 6:15 PM)
> 
> 
> Space Mountain
> 
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> 
> 
> Grab Cookies/Cocoa from Friar Nooks
> 
> 
> Splash Mountain
> 
> 
> A Frozen Holiday Wish (8:15 PM; unless a second show is planned)
> 
> 
> Peter Pan’s Flight
> 
> 
> Find a good spot for Holiday Wishes (10:00 PM)
> 
> 
> BTMRR
> 
> 
> Go to Main Street Train Station and Watch 2nd OUACT Parade from there
> 
> 
> Jingle Cruise
> 
> 
> Cookies/Cocoa (as time allows)
> 
> 
> M&G: Jack/Sandy Claws (as long as my confidence permits and as long as they don’t cut off the line)
> 
> 
> I could see myself heading back to Wilderness Lodge by 12:20-12:45 AM


Are you flying or driving?  If flying, I would be nervous about delays that could put you at the hotel later than expected.  And it seems really tight to check in at 4pm and be in line for Nick & Judy by 5:15pm, especially if you plan to eat in that hour too.


----------



## Cluelyss

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> I need a bit of a game plan here. I have a situation where I am going to MVMCP on the day I check in to Boulder Ridge at Wilderness Lodge! Here's what it looks like:
> 
> ETA to WL by 3:12 PM, Check in starts at 4:00 PM for Hotel
> Check into Boulder Ridge Villas at Wilderness Lodge, settle in, unpack (need to leave for MK no later than 4:20 PM)
> 
> 
> Boat from WL to MK (est. arrival to to MK by 4:40-5:00 PM)
> 
> Gameplan - MVMCP
> 
> 
> Get wristband, if not entering through event entrance
> 
> 
> Grab “light” Dinner at TBD
> 
> 
> 5:05-5:15 PM - get into line for Nick & Judy (they come out at 6:15 PM)
> 
> 
> Space Mountain
> 
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> 
> 
> Grab Cookies/Cocoa from Friar Nooks
> 
> 
> Splash Mountain
> 
> 
> A Frozen Holiday Wish (8:15 PM; unless a second show is planned)
> 
> 
> Peter Pan’s Flight
> 
> 
> Find a good spot for Holiday Wishes (10:00 PM)
> 
> 
> BTMRR
> 
> 
> Go to Main Street Train Station and Watch 2nd OUACT Parade from there
> 
> 
> Jingle Cruise
> 
> 
> Cookies/Cocoa (as time allows)
> 
> 
> M&G: Jack/Sandy Claws (as long as my confidence permits and as long as they don’t cut off the line)
> 
> 
> I could see myself heading back to Wilderness Lodge by 12:20-12:45 AM


We tried to ride Jingle Cruise after the 2nd parade last year (watched in front of the Emporium) and did not make it over there before the ride closed. If you are watching the parade from the train station, there will be little you can do after, as it will be nearly midnight before the end of the parade passes you. Maybe meet Mickey. If you want to do anything after the second parade, plan to watch from the beginning of the parade route. And it's unlikely you'd have time to do both a ride and a meet and greet in that time.


----------



## missangelalexis

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> I need a bit of a game plan here. I have a situation where I am going to MVMCP on the day I check in to Boulder Ridge at Wilderness Lodge! Here's what it looks like:
> 
> ETA to WL by 3:12 PM, Check in starts at 4:00 PM for Hotel
> Check into Boulder Ridge Villas at Wilderness Lodge, settle in, unpack (need to leave for MK no later than 4:20 PM)
> 
> 
> Boat from WL to MK (est. arrival to to MK by 4:40-5:00 PM)
> 
> Gameplan - MVMCP
> 
> 
> Get wristband, if not entering through event entrance
> 
> 
> Grab “light” Dinner at TBD
> 
> 
> 5:05-5:15 PM - get into line for Nick & Judy (they come out at 6:15 PM)
> 
> 
> Space Mountain
> 
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> 
> 
> Grab Cookies/Cocoa from Friar Nooks
> 
> 
> Splash Mountain
> 
> 
> A Frozen Holiday Wish (8:15 PM; unless a second show is planned)
> 
> 
> Peter Pan’s Flight
> 
> 
> Find a good spot for Holiday Wishes (10:00 PM)
> 
> 
> BTMRR
> 
> 
> Go to Main Street Train Station and Watch 2nd OUACT Parade from there
> 
> 
> Jingle Cruise
> 
> 
> Cookies/Cocoa (as time allows)
> 
> 
> M&G: Jack/Sandy Claws (as long as my confidence permits and as long as they don’t cut off the line)
> 
> 
> I could see myself heading back to Wilderness Lodge by 12:20-12:45 AM



This seems tight. You are not giving yourself a lot of wiggle room to check in, get into your room, and get to the park.

Also, SDMT isn't going to just be a walk on early in the night, so just keep that in mind. 

I agree with the PP about watching the parade from the train station. The party is going to be close to over by the time it reaches you, so you probably won't have time to do all those things after.


----------



## stephtron312

We're having dinner at Hoop Dee Doo the night of our party (4:00 reservations should be over by 5:15). What's the easiest way to get over to MK from there?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

stephtron312 said:


> We're having dinner at Hoop Dee Doo the night of our party (4:00 reservations should be over by 5:15). What's the easiest way to get over to MK from there?



Take the ferry.  Side note, I don't think it will be over by 5:15.  I believe the dinner show is almost 2 hours.


----------



## stephtron312

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Take the ferry.  Side note, I don't think it will be over by 5:15.  I believe the dinner show is almost 2 hours.



Ooh you're totally right! Meant 6:15 as the next dinner is at 6:30 lol Thanks for the advice though! I couldn't quite remember if the boats ran from Ft. Wilderness, but will definitely be stalking out where it takes off from.


----------



## kagmypts

How crowded are the Wishes shows during MVMCP?  Do you need to camp out for a seat like normal nighttime entertainment?  How crowded are the parade routes?


----------



## stephtron312

kagmypts said:


> How crowded are the Wishes shows during MVMCP?  Do you need to camp out for a seat like normal nighttime entertainment?  How crowded are the parade routes?


 I haven't been to MVMCP but I have been to MNSSHP twice and I found that the first showing of the fireworks and parade are pretty crowded. I waited for the first parade at MNSSHP in the week before Halloween in 2016 from the minute I was in MK (and of course it got rained out  but was able to easily watch the second parade without much issue). However, it definitely depends on when you're going to party I would imagine. If you're going closer to the holidays you might want to stake out a good spot early on but if it's a lower crowd night I don't think you'll have much of a problem - especially if you're not planning on watching the first showings.


----------



## Rich M

I am very excited.  We bought our tickets for Dec 10th.  I have not been to a Christmas Party since 2001.  Thank you all for all the information that you provide on this thread.


----------



## monique5

Happy Holiday Planning! 

I am getting more excited as the days go by! 

I've booked the Tiana's Riverboat Party and the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Dessert Party. F! Dinning Package @ MM finally opened up, and I made our ADR. Now just waiting on ROL Dining Package, EMM & FEA Dessert Party. Not sure if will book any or all, but definitely interested. Excited to celebrate our anniversary and Christmas @ WDW again this year. And my 1N @ VGF came through, so I will not have to add another move to our stay and can sleep in & start our vacation off rested. 

More details about merchandise and party treats have been released this week with the 1st MNSSHP being next week, so hopefully MVMCP details will soon follow. Loving the Christmas Merchandise too!!!


----------



## kagmypts

Is there a thread dedicated to MVMCP outfits?  I am ready to start planning!


----------



## DJP1201

monique5 said:


> Happy Holiday Planning!
> 
> I am getting more excited as the days go by!
> 
> I've booked the Tiana's Riverboat Party and the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Dessert Party. F! Dinning Package @ MM finally opened up, and I made our ADR. Now just waiting on ROL Dining Package, EMM & FEA Dessert Party. Not sure if will book any or all, but definitely interested. Excited to celebrate our anniversary and Christmas @ WDW again this year. And my 1N @ VGF came through, so I will not have to add another move to our stay and can sleep in & start our vacation off rested.
> 
> More details about merchandise and party treats have been released this week with the 1st MNSSHP being next week, so hopefully MVMCP details will soon follow. Loving the Christmas Merchandise too!!!


Where did you see the merchandise?


----------



## disneydude365

going November 14th!! having a special trip celebrating 20 years since my first trip to www, and 20 years since my grandmothers last trip (she and late grandfather took me to my first visit when i was 5)

praying i can find peter pan at the party with help from cast members last year i managed to find him
as he did not meet with wendy or by his ride he met in advetureland and was roaming (any news if this is the same plan) i was so grateful i brought my own camera as he did not have photo pass photographer either!

game plan is all day at MK then get our bands 
see the castle light up show
group will catch a star show ill be waiting for peter pan at his area or wherever so i can chat and get photos
then ill meet my group who will be hopefully waiting for seven dwarves meet and greet
festive drinks and cookies
we have a be our guest reservation at 8:45 to give my grandma a break and for ppl in our group a chance to experience it for a first time, will get out and hopefully timing will be good and we will see fireworks
maybe do seven dwarves mine train and catch the second parade

for me finding peter is the most wanted wish (yes he meets daily but i don't care lol i love him ha and when he wears a scarf

 
_2016 mvmcp _


----------



## monique5

kagmypts said:


> Is there a thread dedicated to MVMCP outfits?  I am ready to start planning!


I'm  not aware of one, but PP have posted on here about what they're wearing.


----------



## monique5

DJP1201 said:


> Where did you see the merchandise?



DPB & others shared Disney's Christmas in July last month. See Post #2 for info & links.


----------



## chiisai

Is anyone going just for a party?  We decided to take a universal trip (our first) and I'm thinking about adding a mvmcp party.  

We are very excited about universal, but I get motion sickness and a lot of the rides might be out for me.  Thought it might be fun to ride some tried and trues at MK and see the decorations.  We'd probably only go from 4pm - 9pm.


----------



## LucyBC80

My ears are almost ready! These are a rough draft of them, they aren't sew together yet but I'm loving them! I can't wait to wear these at the parties!

 
(there'll be more pearls as stars and the backside are snowflakes!)

(the Santa hat will be higher and those small cookies will also have white dots on them)


----------



## KSR0330

What??? UT sells discounted Party tickets?  I had no idea!  I could have saved almost $50 if I had purchased through them


----------



## gottalovepluto

chiisai said:


> Is anyone going just for a party?  We decided to take a universal trip (our first) and I'm thinking about adding a mvmcp party.
> 
> We are very excited about universal, but I get motion sickness and a lot of the rides might be out for me.  Thought it might be fun to ride some tried and trues at MK and see the decorations.  We'd probably only go from 4pm - 9pm.


We did just the party once but I would not do it 4pm-9pm. 7pm to close I would. 4pm-7pm was a zoo for us, didn't do much outside our fastpasses. It was great after the party started, did so many rides! But unless you can stay until 11pm I wouldn't do it, not worth it. (FWIW I suffer from motion sickness. I took Bonine [my med of choice] prior to HP castle ride and was ok- do NOT do that ride if you don't have your med of choice. My BFF is exact same, also took my meds & was fine- we didn't want to ride it again but we made it through once. There's something about the combination of the screens and roller coaster that's rough on us motion sickness prone people.)


----------



## chiisai

gottalovepluto said:


> We did just the party once but I would not do it 4pm-9pm. 7pm to close I would. 4pm-7pm was a zoo for us, didn't do much outside our fastpasses. It was great after the party started, did so many rides! But unless you can stay until 11pm I wouldn't do it, not worth it. (FWIW I suffer from motion sickness. I took Bonine [my med of choice] prior to HP castle ride and was ok- do NOT do that ride if you don't have your med of choice. My BFF is exact same, also took my meds & was fine- we didn't want to ride it again but we made it through once. There's something about the combination of the screens and roller coaster that's rough on us motion sickness prone people.)



Thanks so much for the advice on the party and the meds.  I don't think we can stay that late; I may just scrap it and save a party for a WDW visit another trip.


----------



## Gus V.

Exciting day!  Bought our Xmas party tickets for Dec 5, as well as our first APs!  Also excited about booking 6 FastPasses for that day!


----------



## MommytoaSweetie

Great to read all this fun info!! I finally convinced DH that we should do Florida for the kids' Christmas gifts, the week before Christmas.  While our trip will be more focused on SeaWorld/Discovery Cove, I think it's a great time to try our first MVMCP! After kids go back to school soon I'll get our Disney Visa cash and buy our tickets. Yay!! I'm looking forward to hearing about the fun!


----------



## Cluelyss

Gus V. said:


> Exciting day!  Bought our Xmas party tickets for Dec 5, as well as our first APs!  Also excited about booking 6 FastPasses for that day!


You are still limited to 3 FPs per day, regardless of the number of ticket entitlements you hold.


----------



## Cluelyss

stephtron312 said:


> Ooh you're totally right! Meant 6:15 as the next dinner is at 6:30 lol Thanks for the advice though! I couldn't quite remember if the boats ran from Ft. Wilderness, but will definitely be stalking out where it takes off from.


The boat dock is near the settlement area, so will be a quick walk after dinner!


----------



## Gus V.

Cluelyss said:


> You are still limited to 3 FPs per day, regardless of the number of ticket entitlements you hold.



That's what I thought, which is why I asked multiple times and the cast member assured me that I would be able to book fastpasses with a Xmas party ticket. Though I know cast members dont always disclose accurate information...


----------



## DisneyDork1969

stephtron312 said:


> I haven't been to MVMCP but I have been to MNSSHP twice and I found that the first showing of the fireworks and parade are pretty crowded. I waited for the first parade at MNSSHP in the week before Halloween in 2016 from the minute I was in MK (and of course it got rained out  but was able to easily watch the second parade without much issue). However, it definitely depends on when you're going to party I would imagine. If you're going closer to the holidays you might want to stake out a good spot early on but if it's a lower crowd night I don't think you'll have much of a problem - especially if you're not planning on watching the first showings.



MVMCP will be busy from the time of the 1st parade (when more families and kids are present) thru the fireworks show...then after the fireworks, a mass exodus will always happen...the 2nd parade showing is always less crowded than the 1st one...


----------



## CampbellzSoup

LucyBC80 said:


> My ears are almost ready! These are a rough draft of them, they aren't sew together yet but I'm loving them! I can't wait to wear these at the parties!
> 
> View attachment 263181
> (there'll be more pearls as stars and the backside are snowflakes!)
> View attachment 263182
> (the Santa hat will be higher and those small cookies will also have white dots on them)



If you can make the first ears have a flannel Christmas like bow that will be the winner


----------



## dkrauss

We've got tickets for the first MVMCP of the year on November 9th.  That's a Thursday........should we expect that Monday 11/6 thru Wednesday 11/8 will be filming of the Christmas special/parade at WDW?  We went this same time (Jersey week) last year and those first 3 days were Christmas special filming days............  Anyone have any insight?

Doug


----------



## FatherForce

Nov 17th for us!


----------



## LucyBC80

CampbellzSoup said:


> If you can make the first ears have a flannel Christmas like bow that will be the winner


That was the plan, but we tried to find a flannel Christmas themed but it was impossible this time of the year, that's why we went with the Rudolf theme.


----------



## barbliny

LucyBC80 said:


> My ears are almost ready! These are a rough draft of them, they aren't sew together yet but I'm loving them! I can't wait to wear these at the parties!
> 
> View attachment 263181
> (there'll be more pearls as stars and the backside are snowflakes!)
> View attachment 263182
> (the Santa hat will be higher and those small cookies will also have white dots on them)



I have been going back and forth about whether to go to MVMCP when we go to Disney in the beginning of December.  The pictures of your Mickey ears may be the thing that pushes me over the edge and makes me forget just how much I already paid for these APs!


----------



## Cluelyss

Gus V. said:


> That's what I thought, which is why I asked multiple times and the cast member assured me that I would be able to book fastpasses with a Xmas party ticket. Though I know cast members dont always disclose accurate information...


Yes, you can book with a party ticket, that's accurate. But what you can't do is pre-book more than 3 FPs a day. Doesn't matter if you have an AP, MYW tickets, party tickets and a single day ticket purchased from UT all linked to your profile. The limit is still 3.


----------



## Gus V.

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, you can book with a party ticket, that's accurate. But what you can't do is pre-book more than 3 FPs a day. Doesn't matter if you have an AP, MYW tickets, party tickets and a single day ticket purchased from UT all linked to your profile. The limit is still 3.



I thought it was too good to be true.  Lol. Thanks for your input!


----------



## RJstanis

Question about buying discounted party tickets off other websites like UT. If you bought them off their site would it make any difference in getting a refund or raincheck by chance? I know they are suppose to be rain or shine, non refundable tickets but I have been able to get tickets for a future party when mine rained out so much that almost all entertainment was cancelled. Just trying to see if there's any disadvantage really in buying these type of tickets.


----------



## KSR0330

RJstanis said:


> Question about buying discounted party tickets off other websites like UT. If you bought them off their site would it make any difference in getting a refund or raincheck by chance? I know they are suppose to be rain or shine, non refundable tickets but I have been able to get tickets for a future party when mine rained out so much that almost all entertainment was cancelled. Just trying to see if there's any disadvantage really in buying these type of tickets.



UT Tourist site says that their party tickets are non-refundable.


----------



## AEA1127

Just saw the special photo pass opportunities for MNSSHP which look so cool! Are there usually special magic shots for MVMCP as well? I've been to the party in the past but didn't have memory maker or kids so it wasn't something on my radar.


----------



## K.strubberg

FatherForce said:


> Nov 17th for us!


Nov 17 th for us too. Leaving the next day on a Norwegian cruise so I'm super excited to get my Disney fix before. We have previously done 2 Disney cruises.


----------



## Janet McDonald

I am really torn on the Christmas Party as that is a lot of money for us.  One of the main reasons for us would be the little or no waiting for rides, but the only party we could attend would be on Sunday the 17th of December and several have said weekends are really crowded.  We will be there that week and I know the crowds will build as the week progresses and I want us to be able to be in MK in that atmosphere with the advantage of no waits for rides.  So from anyones past experiences are most all Christmas party lines for rides low or are they the same as the park during a regular day?


----------



## siskaren

Janet McDonald said:


> I am really torn on the Christmas Party as that is a lot of money for us. One of the main reasons for us would be the little or no waiting for rides, but the only party we could attend would be on Sunday the 17th of December and several have said weekends are really crowded.  We will be there that week and I know the crowds will build as the week progresses and I want us to be able to be in MK in that atmosphere with the advantage of no waits for rides.  So from anyone's past experiences are most all Christmas party lines for rides low or are they the same as the park during a regular day?



Friday night parties tend to be more crowded due to locals who don't have to worry about getting up early the next day for work or school; that wouldn't be the case for Sunday night parties. I wouldn't say you'd experience no waits for rides during a party, but wait times are typically low because most people go for the party-specific activities rather than riding rides, which they can do during regular park hours.


----------



## Willlyb

I haven't checked to see if this is already known here, but I just saw that they are now allowing reservations for the MVMCP fireworks dessert party with Plaza Garden view (not Tomorrowland Terrace view).  I booked it for 12/19.


----------



## ashmac8

Willlyb said:


> I haven't checked to see if this is already known here, but I just saw that they are now allowing reservations for the MVMCP fireworks dessert party with Plaza Garden view (not Tomorrowland Terrace view).  I booked it for 12/19.



This is our first year doing the holiday party.  i have done the regular fireworks dessert party before and liked the reserved viewing spot.  For those that have done the holiday dessert party i am interested in your thoughts?  Did you feel it was still a good value?  Did it take up a bunch of your "party time"? 

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Scrapdolly

Ok dumb question ... Do you get complimentary cookies and hot chocolate or do you pay for them as normal and do they take snack credits for them. Just trying to budget


----------



## thestevied

Scrapdolly said:


> Ok dumb question ... Do you get complimentary cookies and hot chocolate or do you pay for them as normal and do they take snack credits for them. Just trying to budget


I'm curious to know this too. Have never done one of these before. I've read there are free treats. How does this work? Are there booths you visit? Cast members handing out stuff?


----------



## thestevied

November 28th for our first Christmas party!


----------



## Inklight

Scrapdolly said:


> Ok dumb question ... Do you get complimentary cookies and hot chocolate or do you pay for them as normal and do they take snack credits for them. Just trying to budget



There will be stations throughout the park with free cookies and hot chocolate. Can't wait, myself! Yummy!


----------



## missangelalexis

Scrapdolly said:


> Ok dumb question ... Do you get complimentary cookies and hot chocolate or do you pay for them as normal and do they take snack credits for them. Just trying to budget





thestevied said:


> I'm curious to know this too. Have never done one of these before. I've read there are free treats. How does this work? Are there booths you visit? Cast members handing out stuff?



Yes they are free! There will be different stations throughout the park. Last year was nice because each station had something different. There was a variety of cookies and beverages included hot chocolate, hot cider, egg nog, and snow cones!


----------



## Rich M

missangelalexis said:


> Yes they are free! There will be different stations throughout the park. Last year was nice because each station had something different. There was a variety of cookies and beverages included hot chocolate, hot cider, egg nog, and snow cones!



I hope they have egg nog this year.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Willlyb said:


> I haven't checked to see if this is already known here, but I just saw that they are now allowing reservations for the MVMCP fireworks dessert party with Plaza Garden view (not Tomorrowland Terrace view).  I booked it for 12/19.


Thank you for posting this! I had looked into the dessert party but really wanted plaza garden viewing. This will probably be our only time to see Holiday Wishes and I wanted that guaranteed great spot. Yay! Thanks again


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Scrapdolly said:


> Ok dumb question ... Do you get complimentary cookies and hot chocolate or do you pay for them as normal and do they take snack credits for them. Just trying to budget


Ive never been to a party but from what i understand there are stations with free cookies and then there are specialty treats for purchase at certain quick service locations.   If you look at last year's bulletin it lists all the treats that were offered so that'll give you a good idea.


----------



## Just654

I know touring plans you can set an ADR finder. Is there a place that will do dessert party finder?


----------



## thestevied

missangelalexis said:


> Yes they are free! There will be different stations throughout the park. Last year was nice because each station had something different. There was a variety of cookies and beverages included hot chocolate, hot cider, egg nog, and snow cones!


That sounds amazing! Thanks so much, you sound like a pro.


----------



## RJstanis

Looks like Moana will be at MNSSHP this year, I would imagine there's a strong chance she'll be at the Xmas Party too?!? Will be interesting to see. If Maui was there like Asia Disney, it would turn into a must see for my kids I'm sure


----------



## mdraz

Willlyb said:


> I haven't checked to see if this is already known here, but I just saw that they are now allowing reservations for the MVMCP fireworks dessert party with Plaza Garden view (not Tomorrowland Terrace view).  I booked it for 12/19.




Will this include a parade viewing spot?


----------



## Jenny412

Just found this thread  Still trying to decide between Friday 12/1 and Sunday 12/3. Anyone have experience with Friday and Sunday nights? Crowds, waits, etc? Would love some help deciding °o°


----------



## mom2rtk

Jenny412 said:


> Just found this thread  Still trying to decide between Friday 12/1 and Sunday 12/3. Anyone have experience with Friday and Sunday nights? Crowds, waits, etc? Would love some help deciding °o°


Friday nights tend to be the busiest (because no school or work the next day for locals).


----------



## Regan117

This just popped up - a plaza garden version of the holiday dessert party ($55 adults, $32 kids).


----------



## gottalovepluto

Regan117 said:


> This just popped up - a plaza garden version of the holiday dessert party ($55 adults, $32 kids).
> View attachment 264341


$59 plus tax and $35 plus tax are what's listed now...


----------



## gottalovepluto

mdraz said:


> Will this include a parade viewing spot?


No parade viewing spot is mentioned.


----------



## Regan117

gottalovepluto said:


> $59 plus tax and $35 plus tax are what's listed now...



Pre-tax amount is $55 (and change) and $32 (and change). No parade viewing included in either version of the parties this year.


----------



## Starwind

Scrapdolly said:


> Ok dumb question ... Do you get complimentary cookies and hot chocolate or do you pay for them as normal and do they take snack credits for them. Just trying to budget



The hot chocolate and cookies at the treat stations are free.  They also have some allergy friendly options [eg in previous years, Enjoy Life cookies], also free.

SW


----------



## FatherForce

I do hope Jack Skellington Dandy Claus is out during the Party!


----------



## Clara Fett

thestevied said:


> November 28th for our first Christmas party!


We'll be there Nov. 28 as well & it's our first time too - so exciting!!


----------



## monique5

i'm so happy that tomorrow is the 1st MNSSHP and that Christmas merchandise was revealed in July. So that I may now start to see MVMCP details appear.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Thank you so much @monique5  for this thread, I have been following every day!

We are going 2nd week of Nov, will attend either the 14th or the 16th.

It will be DH, 6 yo DD, and myself. It will be our 5th trip to WDW but our first party ever!



Can you suggest a loose game plan for first timers? I've read a lot but I'm a bit overwhelmed.

1. I know the first parade is way more crowded but not sure how DD will do hanging for the 2nd one, so the first is probably a priority
2. We will want to see the "special" shows
3. Maybe a couple special characters? Would love to meet the dwarves but that might be too much of a time kill. Would love to see the princes with their princesses. And Santa.
4. Would love to do jingle cruise and some other rides.
5. Maybe some treats?
6. Buy some special merchandise

I am not sure how to approach the night - it doesn't seem like enough time lol! We won't want to be overly scripted, but I don't want to just be spinning our wheels all night because we have no game plan.

Any advice on how to sketch this out?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Thank you so much @monique5  for this thread, I have been following every day!
> 
> We are going 2nd week of Nov, will attend either the 14th or the 16th.
> 
> It will be DH, 6 yo DD, and myself. It will be our 5th trip to WDW but our first party ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you suggest a loose game plan for first timers? I've read a lot but I'm a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> 1. I know the first parade is way more crowded but not sure how DD will do hanging for the 2nd one, so the first is probably a priority
> 2. We will want to see the "special" shows
> 3. Maybe a couple special characters? Would love to meet the dwarves but that might be too much of a time kill. Would love to see the princes with their princesses. And Santa.
> 4. Would love to do jingle cruise and some other rides.
> 5. Maybe some treats?
> 6. Buy some special merchandise
> 
> I am not sure how to approach the night - it doesn't seem like enough time lol! We won't want to be overly scripted, but I don't want to just be spinning our wheels all night because we have no game plan.
> 
> Any advice on how to sketch this out?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I am thinking this year will be different, okay it will be. The park is closing @ 6pm to day guests and another change to TS ADRs this year. MNSSHP parade times this year, so not sure if times will change for MVMCP. I'll have to wait on MNSSHP reports to see if/any impacts on parade viewing and fireworks viewing due to 1st parade time change.

With that being said, I have accomplished a lot with just 1 MVMCP.

Did FP+ for characters @ PFH that wouldn't change once party started. Then lined up for 7D ~5:45pm (2nd group in line), DH waited in line while DD & I rode a few rides & met Ariel in her Grotto. Got some treats after exiting 7D line. Then we stood in line for princesses with their princes. Then went to NF and did some PhotoPass shots along the way. Waited in line for Scrooge McDuck, and DH & DD rode a few rides while I waited. Then we meet Minnie in her peppermint dress. While we were back there was a short wait, ~10minutes, so met Daisy, Donald & Pluto. Rode Barnstormer as family then photo with Santa Goofy when we exited the ride. Did Dessert party for fireworks and watched 2nd parade. Then went to meet Sandy Claus (after 11pm and 10 minute wait, only let like 4-6 more people in line). We did see the Frozen Holiday Wish so that would have had to been after princesses/princes but before M&G in New Fantasyland. Did Magicshots @ Town Square before leaving party. This was 2 years ago with no parade viewing for dessert party. Wished we could have done 2 parties, but schedule didn't permit. Hope this helps. 

I'll follow KtP this year, he was new to me back then. I followed him on FB last year, and I do subscribe to his CL. That's how I planned last year for MNSSHP, and saw him in line with us for Cruella de Vil. We meet everyone except Adventureland characters, and Pooh and friends last year doing 2 parties. And that was by choice, not time. DD was older, so she was all about the rides. I was unable to ride as much last year, but I only held line for Jack & Sally, and then Minnie & Daisy. We waited together for everything else. Even that long line for Gaston and Belle, but it was so worth it. Any who, I lost count after 3x 7DMT, 11x Barnstormer, Tea Cups, 3c Speedway, 2 x Dumbo and our 3 FP+ prior to 7pm. 

I will post tentative itinerary once i have one if you would like me to.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Regan117 said:


> Pre-tax amount is $55 (and change) and $32 (and change). No parade viewing included in either version of the parties this year.
> 
> View attachment 264350


Nice catch. That is SO confusing because the webpage literally says what I quoted- but what counts is where you are at the actual payment! Wonder if a price hike is in the works but IT didn't get the memo...


----------



## monique5

gottalovepluto said:


> Nice catch. That is SO confusing because the webpage literally says what I quoted- but what counts is where you are at the actual payment! Wonder if a price hike is in the works but IT didn't get the memo...



That happened last year with the dessert parties, one price posted online but actual price was different like 5 hours later. Paid 1 price and when called back to add friend, price was more.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> I am thinking this year will be different, okay it will be. The park is closing @ 6pm to day guests and another change to TS ADRs this year. MNSSHP parade times this year, so not sure if times will change for MVMCP. I'll have to wait on MNSSHP reports to see if/any impacts on parade viewing and fireworks viewing due to 1st parade time change.
> 
> With that being said, I have accomplished a lot with just 1 MVMCP.
> 
> Did FP+ for characters @ PFH that wouldn't change once party started. Then lined up for 7D ~5:45pm (2nd group in line), DH waited in line while DD & I rode a few rides & met Ariel in her Grotto. Got some treats after exiting 7D line. Then we stood in line for princesses with their princes. Then went to NF and did some PhotoPass shots along the way. Waited in line for Scrooge McDuck, and DH & DD rode a few rides while I waited. Then we meet Minnie in her peppermint dress. While we were back there was a short wait, ~10minutes, so met Daisy, Donald & Pluto. Rode Barnstormer as family then photo with Santa Goofy when we exited the ride. Did Dessert party for fireworks and watched 2nd parade. Then went to meet Sandy Claus (after 11pm and 10 minute wait, only let like 4-6 more people in line). We did see the Frozen Holiday Wish so that would have had to been after princesses/princes but before M&G in New Fantasyland. Did Magicshots @ Town Square before leaving party. This was 2 years ago with no parade viewing for dessert party. Wished we could have done 2 parties, but schedule didn't permit. Hope this helps.
> 
> I'll follow KtP this year, he was new to me back then. I followed him on FB last year, and I do subscribe to his CL. That's how I planned last year for MNSSHP, and saw him in line with us for Cruella de Vil. We meet everyone except Adventureland characters, and Pooh and friends last year doing 2 parties. And that was by choice, not time. DD was older, so she was all about the rides. I was unable to ride as much last year, but I only held line for Jack & Sally, and then Minnie & Daisy. We waited together for everything else. Even that long line for Gaston and Belle, but it was so worth it. Any who, I lost count after 3x 7DMT, 11x Barnstormer, Tea Cups, 3c Speedway, 2 x Dumbo and our 3 FP+ prior to 7pm.
> 
> I will post tentative itinerary once i have one if you would like me to.


Awesome info, thank you so much!!

Yes please post your tentative itinerary once you have it sketched out- that would be amazing!


----------



## chiisai

So I sought advice earlier about attending a party for a limited time and, ultimately, decided not to.  

Well, I wanted this enough that I decided to book a night at bay lake tower so we can stay longer and walk "home" later, instead to getting out to the ttc and then getting a cab to Universal (that was what was holding me back about staying later- just traveling pains with the kids).  I was lucky that a studio opened up and I rented points from a DVC owner.

On with the magic! Can't wait for some of these possible touring plans!

Does anyone know if touringplans.com has mvmcp plans that can be customized?  I'll check later and will post back.


----------



## monique5

chiisai said:


> So I sought advice earlier about attending a party for a limited time and, ultimately, decided not to.
> 
> Well, I wanted this enough that I decided to book a night at bay lake tower so we can stay longer and walk "home" later, instead to getting out to the ttc and then getting a cab to Universal (that was what was holding me back about staying later- just traveling pains with the kids).  I was lucky that a studio opened up and I rented points from a DVC owner.
> 
> On with the magic! Can't wait for some of these possible touring plans!
> 
> Does anyone know if touringplans.com has mvmcp plans that can be customized?  I'll check later and will post back.



Exciting! I subscribe to TP, but haven't ever checked on party plans but have looked at regular park day plans. @kennythepirate is my go to for most things, but I only use his Character Locator for characters M&Gs and for party plans. Follow him on FB too. I have been very successful with KtP MNSSHP & MVMCP party plans. 

It's wonderful walking to/from MK from BLT.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

chiisai said:


> So I sought advice earlier about attending a party for a limited time and, ultimately, decided not to.
> 
> Well, I wanted this enough that I decided to book a night at bay lake tower so we can stay longer and walk "home" later, instead to getting out to the ttc and then getting a cab to Universal (that was what was holding me back about staying later- just traveling pains with the kids).  I was lucky that a studio opened up and I rented points from a DVC owner.
> 
> On with the magic! Can't wait for some of these possible touring plans!
> 
> Does anyone know if touringplans.com has mvmcp plans that can be customized?  I'll check later and will post back.


They do have plans to customize. I've already done mine, but I have no idea if it'll work, it's our first MVMCP, on Dec 17!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

nov 28th/ dec 1st party tickets bought


----------



## Anjali1712

So there will definitely be no parade viewing included in the dessert party?


----------



## SilSprBea

Anjali1712 said:


> So there will definitely be no parade viewing included in the dessert party?


I'm not sure anyone knows yet. I've seen reports of people contacting Disney with the question. Some people are told that parade viewing is included, some are told that it's not. I'm HOPING it still is; otherwise I will likely cancel our dessert party. The first Halloween party is tonight, so maybe we'll start seeing some intel as to whether or not its included in that dessert party?


----------



## monique5

Anjali1712 said:


> So there will definitely be no parade viewing included in the dessert party?



Who knows, after receiving confirmation from several Disney CMs that said yes, responses later became no. Then PP posted email confirmation/reminder that stated parade viewing, then I called and was told yet again it was. Sooooo.

Hopefully PP will report back from MNSSHP, but MVMCP could be different. And in all reports/responses made, MNSSHP never included parade viewing this year but MVMCP did.


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> Who knows, after receiving confirmation from several Disney CMs that said yes, responses later became no. Then PP posted email confirmation/reminder that stated parade viewing, then I called and was told yet again it was. Sooooo.
> 
> Hopefully PP will report back from MNSSHP, but MVMCP could be different. And in all reports/responses made, MNSSHP never included parade viewing this year but MVMCP did.


Yep! This! I was told MNSSHP would not have parade viewing but MVMCP would. Gah!!!!


----------



## DisneyDork1969

thestevied said:


> November 28th for our first Christmas party!



YEAH...see you there....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Hi all!  Just planned a Disney-version-of-last-minute trip for a mother/daughter MVMCP long weekend!  I managed to snag the dessert party for the Dec 1 MVMCP (and a Dec 2 Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Dessert Party!).  I did MVMCP once many years ago, so need to get up to speed.  I've read the first post, but haven't gotten through this whole thread yet!

A few questions, and I apologize for the repetition (please direct me to other posts if that's easier!!)...

When should we expect character M&G details?
When might a map be released?  Just in time for the 1st party?
Is there a link to a map from last year?
Other X-Mas stuff...

Not MVMCP, but I suspect folks here would know... what types of holiday food booths are around World Showcase in Epcot?  Enough to piece together a meal like the other food festivals, or more like sweet desserts/snacks?
 in advance!!


----------



## finleyd

Do they allow strollers up front during the parade,  all the videos I've seen I can't see any strollers.


----------



## JasonDVC

For those that have been to a 5pm Candlelight Processional performance, is there still a lot of daylight at that time? I'm deciding between Teppan Edo and the 5pm show or Coral Reef and the 6:45pm show. Presumably, if it's darker outside, the candlelight will look nicer. Thoughts?


----------



## missangelalexis

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hi all!  Just planned a Disney-version-of-last-minute trip for a mother/daughter MVMCP long weekend!  I managed to snag the dessert party for the Dec 1 MVMCP (and a Dec 2 Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Dessert Party!).  I did MVMCP once many years ago, so need to get up to speed.  I've read the first post, but haven't gotten through this whole thread yet!
> 
> A few questions, and I apologize for the repetition (please direct me to other posts if that's easier!!)...
> 
> When should we expect character M&G details?
> When might a map be released?  Just in time for the 1st party?
> Is there a link to a map from last year?
> Other X-Mas stuff...
> 
> Not MVMCP, but I suspect folks here would know... what types of holiday food booths are around World Showcase in Epcot?  Enough to piece together a meal like the other food festivals, or more like sweet desserts/snacks?
> in advance!!



Page 1 of this thread has details on last years characters as well as a link to the 2016 thread where you can find last years map. 

The map usually comes out right before the first party, like a day or so before.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

missangelalexis said:


> Page 1 of this thread has details on last years characters as well as a link to the 2016 thread where you can find last years map.
> 
> The map usually comes out right before the first party, like a day or so before.


Thanks! Found the map in last year's thread. I also saw the list of characters before, but was really wondering when the list for this year would be out? Is it only when we get the map a day before, or are those announced earlier?


----------



## Michiel

Hi there,

Sorry if this has been asked already, couldn't find this anywhere;

I have booked tickets for MVMCP, they show up in the ticket section of My Disney Expierence in my account, but the party is not visible in My Plans, as dining reservations are. Is there a way to add this to my plans? The party tickets are linked to my account correctly.


----------



## robndani

We are going to the first party of the year with 15 people! Yikes!  There are really 11 of us in the group with four tag alongs. Total there are 6 kids (ages 5-8) and 9 adults. I'm pretty sure most of the adults don't care what we do. 

I wish we were going to a later party to get more info but we didn't have a choice. Anyone go to a MVMCP with a big group?  Best strategy? Thanks!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

finleyd said:


> Do they allow strollers up front during the parade,  all the videos I've seen I can't see any strollers.



I have not seen here, but at DL strollers are normally allowed if you get there early enough to have a front spot. If not, no one sitting there will allow a stroller in front of them. Also if the kids are old enough it is smart to fold the stroller down and set them on the curb (if you are up front) that way everyone can see.


----------



## missangelalexis

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks! Found the map in last year's thread. I also saw the list of characters before, but was really wondering when the list for this year would be out? Is it only when we get the map a day before, or are those announced earlier?



Some info will probably trickle out the day before the first party but no official stuff until after the first party. Luckily your party isn't until December so there will be plenty of time for you to make a plan once the list is out!


----------



## Janet McDonald

Our dates are Dec 17-24.  Looking at doing the party on the 17th as our flight arrives early in the day.  My question is how close to this date can I wait to get the tickets?  I would like to check the weather plus would prefer to pay our trip off first and get the party tickets closer to arrival but want to be fairly confident that it wont sell out that early.  Would prefer to buy them about a week out ideally but wondering if thats to risky?


----------



## Cluelyss

Janet McDonald said:


> Our dates are Dec 17-24.  Looking at doing the party on the 17th as our flight arrives early in the day.  My question is how close to this date can I wait to get the tickets?  I would like to check the weather plus would prefer to pay our trip off first and get the party tickets closer to arrival but want to be fairly confident that it wont sell out that early.  Would prefer to buy them about a week out ideally but wondering if thats to risky?


I'd be nervous doing a party on arrival day, especially in the winter when weather delays could affect flights across the country. That being said, once the last few parties sell out, I wouldn't wait any longer to purchase your tickets.


----------



## monique5

Janet McDonald said:


> Our dates are Dec 17-24.  Looking at doing the party on the 17th as our flight arrives early in the day.  My question is how close to this date can I wait to get the tickets?  I would like to check the weather plus would prefer to pay our trip off first and get the party tickets closer to arrival but want to be fairly confident that it wont sell out that early.  Would prefer to buy them about a week out ideally but wondering if thats to risky?





Cluelyss said:


> I'd be nervous doing a party on arrival day, especially in the winter when weather delays could affect flights across the country. That being said, once the last few parties sell out, I wouldn't wait any longer to purchase your tickets.



THIS! AND.....from Page 1 to give you an idea. However, trends could be different this year & possibly sold out if wait too long. 1 more party this year during the last week. 
*2016 MVMCP Dates*
*November: *7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 27 & 29
*December: *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18 & 22

*Sold Out Dates: *November 18 (11/16); December 16 (12/15), 18 (11/30), 22 (11/29)


----------



## Mckys#1Fan

I have read different reviews about weekend parties vs weekday parties. They are all mixed. What has been your observation on which is lower crowds?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wlw62

This is our first time attending the Very Merry Christmas Party. When are the tickets mailed out?


----------



## monique5

wlw62 said:


> This is our first time attending the Very Merry Christmas Party. When are the tickets mailed out?



You would have had to select the option for mail, then generally mailed within 7-10D. I received my in under 2 weeks last year. HAven't ordered for this year.


----------



## AEA1127

monique5 said:


> *Sold Out Dates: *November 18 (11/16); December 16 (12/15), 18 (11/30), 22 (11/29)



Sorry for what is likely a stupid question, but are the dates in parenthesis the day that those particular parties sold out on?


----------



## wlw62

monique5 said:


> You would have had to select the option for mail, then generally mailed within 7-10D. I received my in under 2 weeks last year. HAven't ordered for this year.





monique5 said:


> You would have had to select the option for mail, then generally mailed within 7-10D. I received my in under 2 weeks last year. HAven't ordered for this year.


I ordered our tickets over the phone with a cast member. He gave me a confirmation number and told me I could link it on our MDE page - which I did. I didn't even realize there was a paper ticket for the party at that time. When I ordered the party tickets, we had already booked our Package and we're staying at Port Orleans French Quarter.  However, we changed our resort to the Swan last week and consequently, won't have magic bands for this trip. When I called to make the change, and asked about the Christmas party tickets we had already paid for, the cast member said we would get tickets in the mail. Perhaps I should call Disney again and double check.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

AEA1127 said:


> Sorry for what is likely a stupid question, but are the dates in parenthesis the day that those particular parties sold out on?



YES...that is correct...


----------



## monique5

wlw62 said:


> I ordered our tickets over the phone with a cast member. He gave me a confirmation number and told me I could link it on our MDE page - which I did. I didn't even realize there was a paper ticket for the party at that time. When I ordered the party tickets, we had already booked our Package and we're staying at Port Orleans French Quarter.  However, we changed our resort to the Swan last week and consequently, won't have magic bands for this trip. When I called to make the change, and asked about the Christmas party tickets we had already paid for, the cast member said we would get tickets in the mail. Perhaps I should call Disney again and double check.



Yes, I would call. Others (a few) that ordered by phone stated that CMs asked type of delivery (I.e. print at home, mail, express mail).


----------



## wlw62

monique5 said:


> Yes, I would call. Others (a few) that ordered by phone stated that CMs asked type of delivery (I.e. print at home, mail, express mail).


Thanks! I'm going to call tomorrow-I remember thinking at the time that there must not be a printed ticket - and it would just be stored on the magic band. I have the confirmation number and the tickets are linked to my MDE page; so I'm hopeful they'll be able to mail out my tickets. We're going to the last party, 12/22, so we have plenty of time.


----------



## kastoney

How crowded is the first party of the year?  We can only go Nov 9th or 10th. Leaning towards the 9th since it's not a weekend but I wasn't sure if the first party would possibly draw more attention.


----------



## monique5

wlw62 said:


> Thanks! I'm going to call tomorrow-I remember thinking at the time that there must not be a printed ticket - and it would just be stored on the magic band. I have the confirmation number and the tickets are linked to my MDE page; so I'm hopeful they'll be able to mail out my tickets. We're going to the last party, 12/22, so we have plenty of time.



You're welcome! Regardless of delivery type, if have confirmation number & showing in MDE, you are fine. Since this automatically links to MB. Only matters if you wanted green plastic RDID card as souvenir. I haven't seen recent reports like 2 years ago when 1st switched to MB, having tickets issue resolved quickly vs going to Guest Services. Again, don't worry, haven't seen issue in awhile. If want to screenshot info & keep in photo favorites.


----------



## Rich M

I was mailed my tickets but they also appear on my MDE. Does this mean I can leave the regular tickets at home?


----------



## monique5

Rich M said:


> I was mailed my tickets but they also appear on my MDE. Does this mean I can leave the regular tickets at home?



Yes, some PP bring just in case. As mentioned earlier that's not really an issue now. I went to party last year with just MB, tickets were left @ home on purpose.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

kastoney said:


> How crowded is the first party of the year?  We can only go Nov 9th or 10th. Leaning towards the 9th since it's not a weekend but I wasn't sure if the first party would possibly draw more attention.


Those were my options as well.  I choose the 10th because it works better for our plans, but I'm thinking they will be relatively similar in terms of crowds.  The first party is usually busy due to bloggers, etc.  But the Friday party will likely be busy too since, well, it's a Friday and also Veteran's Day.  For what it's worth, Touring Plans ranks those 2 parties as #15 and 16 busiest of the year (out of 21).
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/06/21/finding-least-crowded-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-2017/


----------



## IceQueen182

Excited to see a few others going to the party on November 28.  It will be our first party!!  If anyone has tips for doing MVMCP with a toddler, I'm all ears!


----------



## Mdsleiman

When does the Christmas merchandise come out?


----------



## ashmac8

IceQueen182 said:


> Excited to see a few others going to the party on November 28.  It will be our first party!!  If anyone has tips for doing MVMCP with a toddler, I'm all ears!



Our first party too.  Although my son will be 11, my sister is bringing her almost 2 year old so I would love to hear any tips on taking little guys to the party.  We are attending the same night as you!


----------



## IceQueen182

ashmac8 said:


> Our first party too.  Although my son will be 11, my sister is bringing her almost 2 year old so I would love to hear any tips on taking little guys to the party.  We are attending the same night as you!



Awesome! My daughter will be 6, and my son will be 2.5.  My current game plan is to get to MK by 4 p.m., ride rides with FP+/eat dinner around 5, and watch Mickey's Merriest Celebration at 7:40, Frozen Holiday Wish at 8:15, and the 8:30 parade - which is already way past bedtime!  Of course, since these times are based on last year's schedule and the MNSSHP schedule looks later this year, I think there's a chance we can't do all of this... 

I would love to see others' rough schedules for MVMCP with little ones!


----------



## thestevied

IceQueen182 said:


> Awesome! My daughter will be 6, and my son will be 2.5.  My current game plan is to get to MK by 4 p.m., ride rides with FP+/eat dinner around 5, and watch Mickey's Merriest Celebration at 7:40, Frozen Holiday Wish at 8:15, and the 8:30 parade - which is already way past bedtime!  Of course, since these times are based on last year's schedule and the MNSSHP schedule looks later this year, I think there's a chance we can't do all of this...
> 
> I would love to see others' rough schedules for MVMCP with little ones!


Our first party too going Tuesday Nov 28. No kids just the wife and I. We also hope to arrive at 4pm ish. We're staying at grand floridian so hopefully this will be easy! Just curious, I see the party tickets are attached to our magic bands on MDE. What happens at 4pm? We enter as normal and then start our evening? Or is it better to enter later (6pm?) and then maybe it's quieter? What are people's thoughts who have been before?


----------



## Trap

we are going on the 28 th it will be me and my wife we will go back to mk around 500 to 530 this is what we did last time it worked out good for us


----------



## thestevied

Trap said:


> we are going on the 28 th it will be me and my wife we will go back to mk around 500 to 530 this is what we did last time it worked out good for us


How does it work? Do you just enter the park and they see you have the Christmas party ticket on your magic band? What about riding rides and getting food from the booths? Do you need to scan your magic band for these?


----------



## Trap

they will give you a wrist band when you enter the party


----------



## adelaster

Has anyone ever had an issue entering around 4 with party admission and having it take a day off a multi-day parkhopper instead? Didn't occur to me that might be an issue but I read that it was for some. Plan on four days - 3 day PH & one MVMCP only day.


----------



## Cluelyss

adelaster said:


> Has anyone ever had an issue entering around 4 with party admission and having it take a day off a multi-day parkhopper instead? Didn't occur to me that might be an issue but I read that it was for some. Plan on four days - 3 day PH & one MVMCP only day.


There will be a separate entrance for partygoers (usually off to the right). If you enter here, it will take your party ticket. If you enter via the main entrance, you run the risk of them taking a park day by mistake.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Silly question because I'm secondguessing myself: Is it possible to change the MVMCP tickets to a different date? I bought mine as soon as they were available for December 17, and now I'm thinking it would be better for us to go on Dec 14.
I know it says "non-refundable", but is it worth a try to ask Disney to change our date? (I still have to make up my mind, but if it's a definite NO, I won't worry anymore!)
Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## monique5

LongTimeLurker said:


> Silly question because I'm secondguessing myself: Is it possible to change the MVMCP tickets to a different date? I bought mine as soon as they were available for December 17, and now I'm thinking it would be better for us to go on Dec 14.
> I know it says "non-refundable", but is it worth a try to ask Disney to change our date? (I still have to make up my mind, but if it's a definite NO, I won't worry anymore!)
> Thanks for your ideas!



Many have been successful in calling and having dates changes. Sooner rather than later, especially if party might sell out.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

monique5 said:


> Many have been successful in calling and having dates changes. Sooner rather than later, especially if party might sell out.


Great! Thanks for the reply!
I guess I'll make up my mind this week and call as soon as possible.


----------



## kastoney

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Those were my options as well.  I choose the 10th because it works better for our plans, but I'm thinking they will be relatively similar in terms of crowds.  The first party is usually busy due to bloggers, etc.  But the Friday party will likely be busy too since, well, it's a Friday and also Veteran's Day.  For what it's worth, Touring Plans ranks those 2 parties as #15 and 16 busiest of the year (out of 21).
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/06/21/finding-least-crowded-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-2017/



Thanks so much for the info.  I hadn't seen the touring plans info. Looks like either is fine but think we may go for the 9th since we can get a cheaper rate


----------



## trill2017

So according to that link, I'm going on the 2nd least busy night? I'll take it.


----------



## Kate_C

Are the dates pretty consistent each year? I'm thinking of going next year in november. Trying to book for the last week of the month between the 25-30th. Do you think there is a good chance a party date will be available?


----------



## monique5

Kate_C said:


> Are the dates pretty consistent each year? I'm thinking of going next year in november. Trying to book for the last week of the month between the 25-30th. Do you think there is a good chance a party date will be available?



For the most part, yes, dates in December (last party) are based on day of week Christmas is on. No parties week of Thanksgiving, so you should have 2 parties during your week based on past dates.


----------



## monique5

Just changed to later flight for $90 more, considering tickets originally $89 & current cost of gas, I still consider it a great deal, plus 8 more hours at Disney.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

trill2017 said:


> So according to that link, I'm going on the 2nd least busy night? I'll take it.


I've got the least busiest.  and I'll take that too!  LOL (well, I guess on last year it was, but still low this year )


----------



## trill2017

tinkerbell1112 said:


> I've got the least busiest.  and I'll take that too!  LOL (well, I guess on last year it was, but still low this year )


 High 5s for good planning (though on my part it was accidental). I also got a reservation at BOG for lunch, 2 firsts in one day, and for me at MK, that is tough to do.


----------



## chiisai

Just got my tickets in the mail - woohoo!


----------



## Dakota731

Do you all do MK the party day or another park? I didn't know the two days I planned for MK were party days,  so if we don't do the party then we have to leave at six or pay hundreds more to stay. I tried switching my park days but all restaurant reservations are taken so looks like we either have an early night or pay for the party.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

monique5 said:


> Just changed to later flight for $90 more, considering tickets originally $89 & current cost of gas, I still consider it a great deal, plus 8 more hours at Disney.


I love Disney math


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Dakota731 said:


> Do you all do MK the party day or another park? I didn't know the two days I planned for MK were party days,  so if we don't do the party then we have to leave at six or pay hundreds more to stay. I tried switching my park days but all restaurant reservations are taken so looks like we either have an early night or pay for the party.


The good thing about going on a party day is crowds will be lower so you can get more done then a normal day.  We usually do 2 MK days, one on a party day (not attending the party) and then attend a party for the second day.


----------



## trill2017

Dakota731 said:


> Do you all do MK the party day or another park? I didn't know the two days I planned for MK were party days,  so if we don't do the party then we have to leave at six or pay hundreds more to stay. I tried switching my park days but all restaurant reservations are taken so looks like we either have an early night or pay for the party.



My plan is to do nothing all morning and then go the park right before my late lunch and stay until midnight. But I am a solo traveler with an AP so I do what I want without thinking about family. lol


----------



## monique5

Dakota731 said:


> Do you all do MK the party day or another park? I didn't know the two days I planned for MK were party days,  so if we don't do the party then we have to leave at six or pay hundreds more to stay. I tried switching my park days but all restaurant reservations are taken so looks like we either have an early night or pay for the party.



We have always gone early since we have have either had APs or MYW tickets for length of stay. We have also gone to another park in the day and then gone to the party that night. I know it's hard to change ADRs around the holidays and most wouldn't want to do that and don't, but MVMCP days should have been announced before making ADRs for November/December. Party days typically have low crowds in the day but you never know, but day guests can get a lot accomplished on a party day with a good plan especially if arriving at park opening. I would recommend arriving at park opening, have a good touring plan and booking FP+ for later in the day (after 11am) around ADRs.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Just changed to later flight for $90 more, considering tickets originally $89 & current cost of gas, I still consider it a great deal, plus 8 more hours at Disney.


Lucky you!!!

My airline took it upon themselves this week to change our departing flight to 8 hours earlier There goes our last day......


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Lucky you!!!
> 
> My airline took it upon themselves this week to change our departing flight to 8 hours earlier There goes our last day......



Oh, no! I really like getting that last bit of Disney in no matter how many times we go! Hopefully that doesn't happen to us. SW is pretty consistent every year with flights not changing, but there are not usually many. There are only 2 to choose from on our arriving day, but there are 4 on our departing day, but that 7am was going to kill us, but like I said, I couldn't pass up $89, and the other $89 flight was for 11pm which is too late since it's another 2 hour drive for us; 2 other flights were 12:25pm and 5:15pm both $315, so when I saw $123, I did a and changed flights. I had made lunch ADRs just in case we could get a later flight.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Oh, no! I really like getting that last bit of Disney in no matter how many times we go! Hopefully that doesn't happen to us. SW is pretty consistent every year with flights not changing, but there are not usually many. There are only 2 to choose from on our arriving day, but there are 4 on our departing day, but that 7am was going to kill us, but like I said, I couldn't pass up $89, and the other $89 flight was for 11pm which is too late since it's another 2 hour drive for us; 2 other flights were 12:25pm and 5:15pm both $315, so when I saw $123, I did a and changed flights. I had made lunch ADRs just in case we could get a later flight.  Woo-hoo!


Sadly it appears our airline has completely changed their flight route. That 8:30 pm flight is now 12:30 every day 

I'm sad, but will get over it. While having an almost full day in Disney was nice, I was not loving the 11 pm arrival at our home airport - putting us home after midnight. 

But if they mess with my arrival flight....I'm gonna go all sorts of crazy on somebody! Lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

Cluelyss said:


> Sadly it appears our airline has completely changed their flight route. That 8:30 pm flight is now 12:30 every day
> 
> I'm sad, but will get over it. While having an almost full day in Disney was nice, I was not loving the 11 pm arrival at our home airport - putting us home after midnight.
> 
> But if they mess with my arrival flight....I'm gonna go all sorts of crazy on somebody! Lol


With a change that big you might be able to change it to the next day. Idk if that's a viable option for you but if it is I'd call the airline. United moved my flight from LAX up an hour last year and I talked my way into them changing me to the next day. The agent wasn't thrilled about it and told me usually they only change for free if the change was "X" hours (I don't remember how many, but it was definitely less than 8).


----------



## Dakota731

monique5 said:


> I know it's hard to change ADRs around the holidays and most wouldn't want to do that and don't, but MVMCP days should have been announced before making ADRs for November/December.



I had never even heard of the Christmas party (we haven't been at WDW in seven years and only then in the summer). So I was shocked to see the MK close so early on the days I chose. Well hopefully we will get it all done by six since it really will be a budget buster for us (seven) to buy party tickets. And I've been searching ADRs to try to switch and there is zilch available.


----------



## Cluelyss

gottalovepluto said:


> With a change that big you might be able to change it to the next day. Idk if that's a viable option for you but if it is I'd call the airline. United moved my flight from LAX up an hour last year and I talked my way into them changing me to the next day. The agent wasn't thrilled about it and told me usually they only change for free if the change was "X" hours (I don't remember how many, but it was definitely less than 8).


Sadly, the next day is Christmas Eve, and DH specifically requested to not travel that day, so it's not a viable option for him. Lol. And there are no other evening flights for a similar price, or I would have just tried to cancel and rebook with another airline. Oh well, just happy to be going HOME for the holidays


----------



## monique5

Dakota731 said:


> I had never even heard of the Christmas party (we haven't been at WDW in seven years and only then in the summer). So I was shocked to see the MK close so early on the days I chose. Well hopefully we will get it all done by six since it really will be a budget buster for us (seven) to buy party tickets. And I've been searching ADRs to try to switch and there is zilch available.



Hi! Neither here nor there now, but I've know about MVMCP since 2012 and plan to attend 2 this year, hence why hosting thread this year. I believe party been around since 1983, a little Disney trivia. Totally understand about cost of 7 for party. Not sure what day you had planned for MK, but any day in November/December is a hard to get ADR for the holidays. As I previously stated, I would keep the ADRs & arrive @ park opening & stay until 6pm close.

I wouldn't stress myself out trying to change days, many are successful even up to the day before/week of with changing ADRs, but I do not think it is worth the stress, especially with FP+ 60D out, and by park, and if you already have ADRs for the restaurants you want.

Without many details I have only been guessing and giving general ideas that should help. The only other thing I see you missing out on with a early park closing is the fireworks. You could add on Park Hoppers which should be cheaper than 7 MVMCP tickets. With a good touring plan you can get a lot accomplished between 9am-6pm. Depending on November or December, Disney has been known to open park earlier too.

In 2014, on Christmas Day park opened at 7am, we arrived at 6:45 and were able to enter. We rode 7DMT 2X, PP, Dumbo 2X, Barnstomer 2X, Carousel, had cinnamon roll @ Gaston's Tavern, meet Minnie, Daisy, Donald & Pluto, and Cinderella & Aurora. Appointment BBB, ADR @ CRT, then 3 FP+ @ 7DMT, ETwB and Elsa & Anna. Watched parade and then left Mk. So having a plan helps. Even if you do not follow it.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Cluelyss said:


> Sadly it appears our airline has completely changed their flight route. That 8:30 pm flight is now 12:30 every day
> 
> I'm sad, but will get over it. While having an almost full day in Disney was nice, I was not loving the 11 pm arrival at our home airport - putting us home after midnight.
> 
> But if they mess with my arrival flight....I'm gonna go all sorts of crazy on somebody! Lol



what is it with dang airlines changing OUR flights? we paid for the perfect flight and now I had to move things and have 2 hours from landing to my lunch.


----------



## monique5

JadeDarkstar said:


> what is it with dang airlines changing OUR flights? we paid for the perfect flight and now I had to move things and have 2 hours from landing to my lunch.



Oh,boy!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

thanks we are hoping it will work out. I am also going to have the number with me in case the planes delayed or anything then I can try and cancel it. They may be able to move the meal back but I need to call to see.


----------



## paradesintherain

Ok guys, I've got a question that maaaay have been asked here, so I apologize if it has (the thread is just so long). So we're thinking about going to the first Christmas party on November 9, but we're also thinking about upgrading to APs when we arrive on the 31st of October. Is the first party likely to sell out or should we be ok to wait to buy the tickets with the AP discount?


----------



## KSR0330

What is everyone doing about booking FP for party day?  My FP selection day is coming up and I'm reluctant to schedule them for party day due to the fear of Disney deleting my last day's FP (AK!).


----------



## monique5

JadeDarkstar said:


> thanks we are hoping it will work out. I am also going to have the number with me in case the planes delayed or anything then I can try and cancel it. They may be able to move the meal back but I need to call to see.



Yes! Keep ADR. I've called the DINE number when delayed before & they've been great. In the 4 years we've been going had to call twice. One time bus trouble & we left more than enough time to arrive for FP+ & ADR. Ended up on 3 different buses, definitely an anamoly, then was time to change drivers.  Very understanding when arrived @ TH & were seated within 5 minutes (over 1 hour late) & gave us paper FP+ for our trouble, so had to be great communication b/t DINE CM & TH. Then another just curtesy call & CM advised would hold ADR for 1 hour & didn't need to call. 

On last trip during Halloween we were late for Akershus, but mostly everyone was. Didn't start letting PP in until 7:40ish. We had 8am ADRs but PP with 8-8:15 were there & that's a nice walk, family got there but won't sit until entire party is there. Had to let Day guests in @ 8:30am because we looked out window @ 8:40 saying so much for PPO breakfast & FEA when line already around building.


----------



## monique5

paradesintherain said:


> Ok guys, I've got a question that maaaay have been asked here, so I apologize if it has (the thread is just so long). So we're thinking about going to the first Christmas party on November 9, but we're also thinking about upgrading to APs when we arrive on the 31st of October. Is the first party likely to sell out or should we be ok to wait to buy the tickets with the AP discount?



Post 3 shows which parties sold out last year & the day it sold out on. I never feel comfortable telling someone to wait for purchasing something that could sell out so look @ past history. I do understand saving money.


----------



## monique5

KSR0330 said:


> What is everyone doing about booking FP for party day?  My FP selection day is coming up and I'm reluctant to schedule them for party day due to the fear of Disney deleting my last day's FP (AK!).



If following MNSSHP thread, that was resolved. PP were able to book FP+ with just MNSSHP tickets. Also, PP with MYW Tickets & MNSSHP Tickets (I.e. 5D + 1) made FP+ for 5 days then for 1 day, even if MNSSHP was Day 3. FP+ on MNSSHP were made between 4-6:60pm, 2.

Several posted making 3, 3:30-4:30, not sure how worked out. As of now, no reports of losing FP+.


----------



## Nathan Banks

Is it fancy dress at the Christmas party? I've heard conflicting reports?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nathan Banks said:


> Is it fancy dress at the Christmas party? I've heard conflicting reports?


Nope. Wear your park gear. Can dress Xmasy if you want


----------



## Nathan Banks

gottalovepluto said:


> Nope. Wear your park gear. Can dress Xmasy if you want



How Christmassy are we talking? Like a santa suit?


----------



## KSR0330

monique5 said:


> If following MNSSHP thread, that was resolved. PP were able to book FP+ with just MNSSHP tickets. Also, PP with MYW Tickets & MNSSHP Tickets (I.e. 5D + 1) made FP+ for 5 days then for 1 day, even if MNSSHP was Day 3. FP+ on MNSSHP were made between 4-6:60pm, 2.
> 
> Several posted making 3, 3:30-4:30, not sure how worked out. As of now, no reports of losing FP+.



Great, thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Several posted making 3, 3:30-4:30, not sure how worked out. As of now, no reports of losing FP+.


Maybe not posted in the MNSSHP thread, but MANY in my October groups have reported losing FPs. It's been the last day of FPs that have been cancelled, not the party day. What's seemed to work is booking all regular days first, then the party day. And nothing starting before 4. For MNSSHP, this has allowed folks to get 2 FPs (between 4 and 6:30). For MVMCP, with park closure at 6, I'm guessing this will only allow guests to schedule 1, if at all (between 4 and 5:30).


----------



## lolash

Cluelyss said:


> Lucky you!!!
> 
> My airline took it upon themselves this week to change our departing flight to 8 hours earlier There goes our last day......




Same happened to us.  Just checked my flight reservations and our departing flight is now 3 hours earlier. Not as bad as your 8 but I know the feeling.


----------



## Nathan Banks

Is it acceptable to continue going back for complimentary cookies? Or will they only give you one serving?


----------



## Cluelyss

Nathan Banks said:


> Is it acceptable to continue going back for complimentary cookies? Or will they only give you one serving?


Totally acceptable! We usually sent 1 or 2 people to get snacks for our entire group and never had an issue getting extras.


----------



## Nathan Banks

Cluelyss said:


> Totally acceptable! We usually sent 1 or 2 people to get snacks for our entire group and never had an issue getting extras.



That's great. We're huge cookie lovers (who isn't?), so we wanted to stock up


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Maybe not posted in the MNSSHP thread, but MANY in my October groups have reported losing FPs. It's been the last day of FPs that have been cancelled, not the party day. What's seemed to work is booking all regular days first, then the party day. And nothing starting before 4. For MNSSHP, this has allowed folks to get 2 FPs (between 4 and 6:30). For MVMCP, with park closure at 6, I'm guessing this will only allow guests to schedule 1, if at all (between 4 and 5:30).



No updated reports on the 3:30-6:60pm times. But PP did post about having made 2 between 4-6:30pm with emails from CMs which I posted earlier in this thread with images & they were not canceled, if later cancelled, not reported. Some PP had there's added back by Disney too & this was reported on MNSSHP thread too. 

Only as good as reports received. And only can go by MNSSHP report now, but things are different this year with MK closing @ 6pm for MVMCP & not for MNSSHP. But depending on length of stay or MVMCP ticket only we are not in FP+ booking window to have reports for MVMCP so my only reference was MNSSHP.


----------



## monique5

lolash said:


> Same happened to us.  Just checked my flight reservations and our departing flight is now 3 hours earlier. Not as bad as your 8 but I know the feeling.



Ugh!


----------



## trill2017

Nathan Banks said:


> Is it acceptable to continue going back for complimentary cookies? Or will they only give you one serving?


I'm thinking of bringing an empty ziploc in my purse so I have cookies for my hotel room......that is how much I love cookies.


----------



## earfulofmagic

trill2017 said:


> I'm thinking of bringing an empty ziploc in my purse so I have cookies for my hotel room......that is how much I love cookies.



This is my kind of partying!


----------



## trill2017

earfulofmagic said:


> This is my kind of partying!


I'm a fun girl! lol


----------



## monique5

trill2017 said:


> I'm thinking of bringing an empty ziploc in my purse so I have cookies for my hotel room......that is how much I love cookies.



Good plan!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I was told we will have a 15min late courtesy and then it would be stand by but the lady I spoke with expects we should be able to make it.


----------



## Duo Lu

Oh no. No time on thanksgivings


----------



## monique5

JadeDarkstar said:


> I was told we will have a 15min late courtesy and then it would be stand by but the lady I spoke with expects we should be able to make it.



15 minutes for ADRs. You get like 5 or 10 for FP+. I would double check. Again all should be fine & call if something happens, most PP have good reports situations like this, things out of your control. And CMs @ check-in counter are more accommodating that phone CMs too. Relax and enjoy your trip!!!! And your Food!


----------



## monique5

Duo Lu said:


> Oh no. No time on thanksgivings



What are you referring to?


----------



## siskaren

monique5 said:


> What are you referring to?



I'm assuming he's referring to the fact that there are no parties the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## LucyBC80

Nathan Banks said:


> Is it fancy dress at the Christmas party? I've heard conflicting reports?





gottalovepluto said:


> Nope. Wear your park gear. Can dress Xmasy if you want


We do ugly Christmas sweaters for some of the parties, I disneybound at others and we sometimes do themes. This year we'll probably go with Ugly Sweater theme and a green and red theme.


----------



## paradesintherain

monique5 said:


> Post 3 shows which parties sold out last year & the day it sold out on. I never feel comfortable telling someone to wait for purchasing something that could sell out so look @ past history. I do understand saving money.



Thank you! I do understand it's a risk to wait that close to the date, but hopefully it can be a risk I'm fairly confident in!


----------



## jerseyjersey

Given the choice of attending the 11/9 party or the 11/10 one, which would you choose? 

I'm finding reports that the first party of the season will be chaotic, but also that Friday/Saturday parties are generally most packed.  Any advice for this party newbie (whose FP day is tomorrow!) would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

jerseyjersey said:


> Given the choice of attending the 11/9 party or the 11/10 one, which would you choose?
> 
> I'm finding reports that the first party of the season will be chaotic, but also that Friday/Saturday parties are generally most packed.  Any advice for this party newbie (whose FP day is tomorrow!) would be greatly appreciated!


I chose the Friday party only because it worked better with our plans.  But honestly I think they will both be crowded.


----------



## monique5

jerseyjersey said:


> Given the choice of attending the 11/9 party or the 11/10 one, which would you choose?
> 
> I'm finding reports that the first party of the season will be chaotic, but also that Friday/Saturday parties are generally most packed.  Any advice for this party newbie (whose FP day is tomorrow!) would be greatly appreciated!



Late to the party for you! Not sure with changes this year to party about 1st night, and yest typcially Friday parties are more crowded than weekday parties. However, I have been to a sold out MNSSHP and MVMCP, been on Halloween night and one a  last night sold out MVMCP during the week & have had no problems with a good touring plans. I.E. met the characters I wanted to, rode the rides I wanted to, and the treats free and purchased, saw fireworks, parades, castle shows, and shopped. Select the night that works the best for your trip and have a good plan and be flexible.


----------



## jerseyjersey

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I chose the Friday party only because it worked better with our plans.  But honestly I think they will both be crowded.



Thanks! Given how crowded Jersey Week appears to be, I'm guessing you're right about that!  We are ok with crowded, just hoping to avoid complete and utter gridlock, but we'll make do and soak in the decorations and merry holiday vibes either way.  



monique5 said:


> Late to the party for you! Not sure with changes this year to party about 1st night, and yest typcially Friday parties are more crowded than weekday parties. However, I have been to a sold out MNSSHP and MVMCP, been on Halloween night and one a  last night sold out MVMCP during the week & have had no problems with a good touring plans. I.E. met the characters I wanted to, rode the rides I wanted to, and the treats free and purchased, saw fireworks, parades, castle shows, and shopped. Select the night that works the best for your trip and have a good plan and be flexible.





monique5 said:


> Late to the party for you! Not sure with changes this year to party about 1st night, and yest typcially Friday parties are more crowded than weekday parties. However, I have been to a sold out MNSSHP and MVMCP, been on Halloween night and one a  last night sold out MVMCP during the week & have had no problems with a good touring plans. I.E. met the characters I wanted to, rode the rides I wanted to, and the treats free and purchased, saw fireworks, parades, castle shows, and shopped. Select the night that works the best for your trip and have a good plan and be flexible.



Thank you!  We have no specific expectations for the party, just thought it would be fun to check it out and get into the holiday spirit!  And the whopping $1 price difference isn't really swaying us either way.  So it sounds as though we'd be ok on either night.  Excited for our first MVMCP!


----------



## jerseyjersey

A follow up question-there's talk here of wanting to try attending both parties, on back to back nights.  Is this an insane idea?  No tiny ones in our party this time around (youngest is 8 y/o who is a trooper) and no other real limitations, other than trying not to run everyone to the point of exhaustion.


----------



## monique5

jerseyjersey said:


> Thanks! Given how crowded Jersey Week appears to be, I'm guessing you're right about that!  We are ok with crowded, just hoping to avoid complete and utter gridlock, but we'll make do and soak in the decorations and merry holiday vibes either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  We have no specific expectations for the party, just thought it would be fun to check it out and get into the holiday spirit!  And the whopping $1 price difference isn't really swaying us either way.  So it sounds as though we'd be ok on either night.  Excited for our first MVMCP!



Even better if no expectations. Since your FP+ day is today, and you stated your dates, the MVMCP parade will not be in the parks as the regular parade during your trip, so I would plan around the fireworks and parade, and a Frozen Holiday Wish. And a few rides which will have short waits. Since you will be at the 1st party or one of the 1st, can't help with FP+ available or not 4pm entry or not. Rides and Characters should be available and a party map (1-2D before party) before the party & will be on Post #1. Minnie in her peppermint dress is awesome, Scrooge McDuck, Sandy Claws, 7D, Nick & Judy (last year) just to give you some ideas to start a plan. Happy Planning!


----------



## monique5

jerseyjersey said:


> A follow up question-there's talk here of wanting to try attending both parties, on back to back nights.  Is this an insane idea?  No tiny ones in our party this time around (youngest is 8 y/o who is a trooper) and no other real limitations, other than trying not to run everyone to the point of exhaustion.



If doable, go for it. We are doing 2 parties this year. The last time due to dates we were only able to attend 1 party which was the last night. Last year we attended MNSSHP, 2 parties, totally worth it, and only missed like 3 characters b/t the 2 parties and by choice; and was able to participate in all party activities and rides. DD rode 7DMT 2x, Barnstormer 11X, Dumbo 2X, PP, Tea Cups 2x Speedway 3X and then I lost count. 

When we did MVMCP the last time, we did the parade (not a great view/missed parts since didn't want to waste time holding a spot), Frozen Holiday Wish, Fireworks, Sandy Claws, 7D, Princesses with Princess, Minnie, Scrooge McDuck and Family, Daisy, Donald, Pluto, Santa Goofy, Mickey, Tinkerbell, Tiana & Naveen, Cinderella & Princess Charming, Rapunzel & Flynn Ryder. All on 1 night, but only rode 7DMT, BTMR, Barnstormer (3 FP+), then rode VoLM & meet Ariel in Grotto while DH waited in line for 7D, no extra rides.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

wow if you can do that in one party (Christmas one) I should be able to do half lol) we want 7d, scrooge, and family, Mary Poppins, and we will do the castle show and fw and late parade.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

jerseyjersey said:


> Thanks! Given how crowded Jersey Week appears to be, I'm guessing you're right about that!  We are ok with crowded, just hoping to avoid complete and utter gridlock, but we'll make do and soak in the decorations and merry holiday vibes either way.



I survived Jersey Week 2016 with no issues LOL.  The crowds weren't bad at all, IMO.  I've been during many times of year and early Nov happens to be my favorite.  The weather is amazing, F&W is happening, Christmas parties....it's really perfect.


----------



## monique5

*100D until our Christmas 2017 vacation!*


----------



## jerseyjersey

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I survived Jersey Week 2016 with no issues LOL.  The crowds weren't bad at all, IMO.  I've been during many times of year and early Nov happens to be my favorite.  The weather is amazing, F&W is happening, Christmas parties....it's really perfect.



It really is the best time, we love Jersey Week!  We've been a few times, but not last year (opted for DL instead), and I'm hoping crowds (and weather) will be comparable to our trips in 2013/14, when it was busy but not overwhelmingly packed.


----------



## kyomagi

how fast do the first and second weekend december parties sell out?  i am buying regular day passes first for fast pass purposes, then was going to buy party tickets later


----------



## DaisyNY

Just purchased our tickets for Tuesday, November 28th...hoping for lighter party traffic


----------



## monique5

kyomagi said:


> how fast do the first and second weekend december parties sell out?  i am buying regular day passes first for fast pass purposes, then was going to buy party tickets later



See Post #3 for parties that sold out last year and date parties sold out on.


----------



## eric84

Going on Dec. 5th. Can't wait!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I survived Jersey Week 2016 with no issues LOL.  The crowds weren't bad at all, IMO.  I've been during many times of year and early Nov happens to be my favorite.  The weather is amazing, F&W is happening, Christmas parties....it's really perfect.


Jersey Week 2015 survivor right here! (And I totally agree with everything said here!)


----------



## Wonderwomom

KSR0330 said:


> What??? UT sells discounted Party tickets?  I had no idea!  I could have saved almost $50 if I had purchased through them


Yup me too. I hadn't realized.


----------



## trill2017

eric84 said:


> Going on Dec. 5th. Can't wait!!!


I'm going on the 7th, save me some cookies! lol


----------



## ValpoMan

Going to the last party on Dec 22nd...gonna be crazy YES....BUT Wife always wanted to go at Christmas so here we are.....


----------



## IceQueen182

Apologies in advance if this was discussed in prior pages- does anyone have a sense of when the schedule for the party is typically announced?  I'm trying to put a game plan together for our party night on 11-28 but am wondering if the schedule will be totally different this year than last year.  Thanks!


----------



## monique5

ValpoMan said:


> Going to the last party on Dec 22nd...gonna be crazy YES....BUT Wife always wanted to go at Christmas so here we are.....



Last party here too. See my previous post. I've accomplished much on last party night.


----------



## monique5

IceQueen182 said:


> Apologies in advance if this was discussed in prior pages- does anyone have a sense of when the schedule for the party is typically announced?  I'm trying to put a game plan together for our party night on 11-28 but am wondering if the schedule will be totally different this year than last year.  Thanks!



Very late this year with just basic details. Party map 1-2D before 1st party. Other details, all I can say is hopefully soon, but by October.

MNSSHP really wasn't confirmed or posted on websites until August and 1st party was in August this year. PP had found details by going to Disney official site and clicking on individual events (Hocus Pocus, Parade, etc.) maybe late July.


----------



## IceQueen182

monique5 said:


> Very late this year with just basic details. Party map 1-2D before 1st party. Other details, all I can say is hopefully soon, but by October.
> 
> MNSSHP really wasn't confirmed or posted on websites until August and 1st party was in August this year. PP had found details by going to Disney official site and clicking on individual events (Hocus Pocus, Parade, etc.) maybe late July.



Thanks for the info!  I'll keep an eye out starting next month and hope Disney starts rolling out some details...


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Last party here too. See my previous post. I've accomplished much on last party night.


Us too 
It will be a BLAST!


----------



## thestevied

DaisyNY said:


> Just purchased our tickets for Tuesday, November 28th...hoping for lighter party traffic


We go that night too. My first Xmas party. Actually my first experience of Christmas of any kind at Disney!!


----------



## PuppyJonathan

gottalovepluto said:


> Jersey Week 2015 survivor right here! (And I totally agree with everything said here!)


I'm sorry but what's jersey week?


----------



## gottalovepluto

PuppyJonathan said:


> I'm sorry but what's jersey week?


http://www.dadsguidetowdw.com/jersey-week-at-walt-disney-world_v7541772907264719.html  Apparently NJ schools are out or something for a week and lots of NJ folk go to WDW for the slow time. In general it's a hyped up thing the internet seems to worry about but in reality appears to have little effect on crowd levels...


----------



## DisneyMom93

gottalovepluto said:


> http://www.dadsguidetowdw.com/jersey-week-at-walt-disney-world_v7541772907264719.html  Apparently NJ schools are out or something for a week and lots of NJ folk go to WDW for the slow time. In general it's a hyped up thing the internet seems to worry about but in reality appears to have little effect on crowd levels...


It's actually only 2 days off (plus an additional half day some years), due to a Teacher's Convention, but those few days are enough for parents to take the rest of the week off and take the kids to Disney!


----------



## PuppyJonathan

gottalovepluto said:


> http://www.dadsguidetowdw.com/jersey-week-at-walt-disney-world_v7541772907264719.html  Apparently NJ schools are out or something for a week and lots of NJ folk go to WDW for the slow time. In general it's a hyped up thing the internet seems to worry about but in reality appears to have little effect on crowd levels...


Ok I'm missing that, phew! Still going on one of the more popular dates but at least it won't be that!


----------



## monique5

*99D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!*

Double Digits Baby


----------



## lastone

I'm trying to find an answer but I don't think I can read all of these pages. We didn't anticipate a WDW trip this year so I haven't been keeping up. If you don't attend the Christmas Party, what happens on the off nights at MK? Is there still a night time parade? Fireworks?


----------



## monique5

lastone said:


> I'm trying to find an answer but I don't think I can read all of these pages. We didn't anticipate a WDW trip this year so I haven't been keeping up. If you don't attend the Christmas Party, what happens on the off nights at MK? Is there still a night time parade? Fireworks?



No nighttime parade. HEA is rarely new and replaced Wishes, but MVMCP will still have Holiday Wishes.


----------



## bigsis1970

11/28 Christmas party for us! I haven't been since 2001 - I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## IceQueen182

bigsis1970 said:


> 11/28 Christmas party for us! I haven't been since 2001 - I can't wait!!!!!



Looks like lots of us are going on 11/28- exciting!! It doesn't seem so far away any more!


----------



## keepswimming76

Question, sorry if this has been asked before. I've been searching for the answer but cannot find it.

Does Mickey wear holiday clothing at his Town Square Meeting?  If so, is it all day or just after 7 during the party? And does Minnie meet with him?  

Thanks!


----------



## missangelalexis

keepswimming76 said:


> Question, sorry if this has been asked before. I've been searching for the answer but cannot find it.
> 
> Does Mickey wear holiday clothing at his Town Square Meeting?  If so, is it all day or just after 7 during the party? And does Minnie meet with him?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes hear wears a holiday tux, only during the party. Minnie does not meet with him, she meets elsewhere with Daisy.


----------



## SilSprBea

missangelalexis said:


> Yes hear wears a holiday tux, only during the party. Minnie does not meet with him, she meets elsewhere with Daisy.



Do you know if the holiday tux talking mickey starts right at 7pm, or starting at 4pm when MVMCP guests are typically allowed in? Just wondering from experience. We love talking mickey (does he still talk even if he is in his holiday tux?). Not sure whether to try and fast pass him at some point in our visit, or wait to see him in his holiday tux during the party. Anyone know how long waits for town square mickey typically are during the party?


----------



## CMNJ

SilSprBea said:


> Do you know if the holiday tux talking mickey starts right at 7pm, or starting at 4pm when MVMCP guests are typically allowed in? Just wondering from experience. We love talking mickey (does he still talk even if he is in his holiday tux?). Not sure whether to try and fast pass him at some point in our visit, or wait to see him in his holiday tux during the party. Anyone know how long waits for town square mickey typically are during the party?


Since the change to costumed Mickey for The Halloween party doesn't happen until 7 I'd assume it is the same for the Christmas party. Though this year disney moved up park close to 6 pm for MVMCP nights so perhaps the change may occur between 6 and 7 this year ?


----------



## Anna Marie

Has anyone eaten at BOG during a Christmas party? We have a reservation for 9:55pm...totally missing the fireworks! I have been searching for an earlier time!


----------



## keepswimming76

missangelalexis said:


> Yes hear wears a holiday tux, only during the party. Minnie does not meet with him, she meets elsewhere with Daisy.



Thanks!  I was thinking we would try to see him right when we enter the park at 4 but maybe we'll reconsider.


----------



## missangelalexis

SilSprBea said:


> Do you know if the holiday tux talking mickey starts right at 7pm, or starting at 4pm when MVMCP guests are typically allowed in? Just wondering from experience. We love talking mickey (does he still talk even if he is in his holiday tux?). Not sure whether to try and fast pass him at some point in our visit, or wait to see him in his holiday tux during the party. Anyone know how long waits for town square mickey typically are during the party?



It would be when the party starts, so 7pm. Yes he should still talk even in his holiday costume. Depends what time during the party you see him, during the parades/fireworks it will be shorter and towards the end of the night will be short.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anna Marie said:


> Has anyone eaten at BOG during a Christmas party? We have a reservation for 9:55pm...totally missing the fireworks! I have been searching for an earlier time!


We did a like 8pm but just for drinks and desserts. We'd never seen BOG but didn't want to waste a lot of party time with an entire sit down meal.


----------



## Cluelyss

Anna Marie said:


> Has anyone eaten at BOG during a Christmas party? We have a reservation for 9:55pm...totally missing the fireworks! I have been searching for an earlier time!


The experience will be no different during party hours. While we love BOG, Holiday Wishes should not be missed!!!!!


----------



## Anna Marie

Cluelyss said:


> The experience will be no different during party hours. While we love BOG, Holiday Wishes should not be missed!!!!!



That's what I've been told...someone said the fireworks are wonderful! How likely would it be to snag an earlier reservation closer to our trip? I know BOG is super popular!


----------



## monique5

Anna Marie said:


> That's what I've been told...someone said the fireworks are wonderful! How likely would it be to snag an earlier reservation closer to our trip? I know BOG is super popular!



Possible if willing to check daily/weekly. Go to Dining Reservation Forum and December Cancelation Thread.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> The experience will be no different during party hours. While we love BOG, Holiday Wishes should not be missed!!!!!



THIS!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS (Holidays)*

*Sunset Seasons Greetings - NEW! (November 9th-December 31st)*
As 2017 draws to a close, and night falls on Disney Hollywood Studios, an unforgettable scene starts to unfold for Guests of all ages. Billboards suddenly begin to move into motion and tell a tale, courtesy of iconic characters shar
ing their love for the season. All the while, the Hollywood Tower Hotel—a.k.a. The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror—magically transforms, bringing to life the characters’ stories.
_https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/sunset-seasons-greetings/_

*EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays (previously known as Holidays Around the World) November 19 - December 31, 2017*
Guests will be able to experience the holiday traditions at all 11 World Showcase nations. The EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays will include live musical productions, seasonal food & beverage specialties at the expanded Holiday Kitchens, and costumed performers bringing time-honored traditions to life throughout World Showcase. The best part is that all of this holiday fun is included in your park admission.
_https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/holiday-festival/_


----------



## Katlaf35

monique5 said:


> *NEWS (Holidays)*
> 
> *Sunset Seasons Greetings - NEW! (November 9th-December 31st)*
> As 2017 draws to a close, and night falls on Disney Hollywood Studios, an unforgettable scene starts to unfold for Guests of all ages. Billboards suddenly begin to move into motion and tell a tale, courtesy of iconic characters shar
> ing their love for the season. All the while, the Hollywood Tower Hotel—a.k.a. The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror—magically transforms, bringing to life the characters’ stories.
> _https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/sunset-seasons-greetings/_
> 
> *EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays (previously known as Holidays Around the World) November 19 - December 31, 2017*
> Guests will be able to experience the holiday traditions at all 11 World Showcase nations. The EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays will include live musical productions, seasonal food & beverage specialties at the expanded Holiday Kitchens, and costumed performers bringing time-honored traditions to life throughout World Showcase. The best part is that all of this holiday fun is included in your park admission.
> _https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/holiday-festival/_


First time going to Disney World for Christmas season since I was 16!  We have our party booked for 12/10!  I can't wait!!


----------



## monique5

Katlaf35 said:


> First time going to Disney World for Christmas season since I was 16!  We have our party booked for 12/10!  I can't wait!!



Sweet! You'll love it! This will be our 2nd Christmas @ Disney.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

monique5 said:


> *NEWS (Holidays)*
> 
> *Sunset Seasons Greetings - NEW! (November 9th-December 31st)*
> As 2017 draws to a close, and night falls on Disney Hollywood Studios, an unforgettable scene starts to unfold for Guests of all ages. Billboards suddenly begin to move into motion and tell a tale, courtesy of iconic characters shar
> ing their love for the season. All the while, the Hollywood Tower Hotel—a.k.a. The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror—magically transforms, bringing to life the characters’ stories.
> _https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/sunset-seasons-greetings/_



I can't wait to find more information about this. I assume that this will be before the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam fireworks.


----------



## monique5

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I can't wait to find more information about this. I assume that this will be before the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam fireworks.



Details just released so not sure about times. Location of the 2 are different.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS* 

*Echo Lake Christmas Decorations (New for 2017)*
This holiday season, the Echo Lake area of Hollywood Studios will also receive a Christmas inspired facelift which will include a colossal Christmas tree, giant ornaments and most importantly a special Santa hat for Gertie the Dinosaur.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

monique5 said:


> *NEWS (Holidays)*
> 
> *Sunset Seasons Greetings - NEW! (November 9th-December 31st)*
> As 2017 draws to a close, and night falls on Disney Hollywood Studios, an unforgettable scene starts to unfold for Guests of all ages. Billboards suddenly begin to move into motion and tell a tale, courtesy of iconic characters shar
> ing their love for the season. All the while, the Hollywood Tower Hotel—a.k.a. The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror—magically transforms, bringing to life the characters’ stories.
> _https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/sunset-seasons-greetings/_
> 
> *EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays (previously known as Holidays Around the World) November 19 - December 31, 2017*
> Guests will be able to experience the holiday traditions at all 11 World Showcase nations. The EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays will include live musical productions, seasonal food & beverage specialties at the expanded Holiday Kitchens, and costumed performers bringing time-honored traditions to life throughout World Showcase. The best part is that all of this holiday fun is included in your park admission.
> _https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/holiday-festival/_


gasp!  I thought I was going to be too early for Holidays around the world!  Our last park day is Nov 19 - going to have to re-evaluate my day. LOL


----------



## Monorail_Man_NJ

Anyone else going for the November 26th party?


----------



## tinkerbell1112

monique5 said:


> *NEWS (Holidays)*
> 
> *Sunset Seasons Greetings - NEW! (November 9th-December 31st)*
> As 2017 draws to a close, and night falls on Disney Hollywood Studios, an unforgettable scene starts to unfold for Guests of all ages. Billboards suddenly begin to move into motion and tell a tale, courtesy of iconic characters shar
> ing their love for the season. All the while, the Hollywood Tower Hotel—a.k.a. The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror—magically transforms, bringing to life the characters’ stories.
> _https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/hollywood-studios/sunset-seasons-greetings/_
> 
> *EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays (previously known as Holidays Around the World) November 19 - December 31, 2017*
> Guests will be able to experience the holiday traditions at all 11 World Showcase nations. The EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays will include live musical productions, seasonal food & beverage specialties at the expanded Holiday Kitchens, and costumed performers bringing time-honored traditions to life throughout World Showcase. The best part is that all of this holiday fun is included in your park admission.
> _https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/holiday-festival/_



I'm a bit confused though - is this (EPCOT) a separate ticket event?  Or is it simply going on while you're there on your regular ticket?


----------



## siskaren

tinkerbell1112 said:


> I'm a bit confused though - is this (EPCOT) a separate ticket event?  Or is it simply going on while you're there on your regular ticket?



It says right in the description: "The best part is that all of this holiday fun is included in your park admission."


----------



## AFishWish

We are headed to Disney for my son's birthday and Make-A-Wish trip on December 22 - December 30th. I know the last date of MVMCP is on December 22nd. We leave Boston early in the morning and arrive in Orlando around noon. Do you think it will be worth it to buy tickets after traveling with a newly 5 and 3 year old? I have heard it is amazing, but do not want to have two screaming kids that hate Disney after their first experience because they are overtired. Would love any recommendations for how to deal with crowds as well during the Christmas season. Thanks! Very excited for my children to experience the Magic of Disney.


----------



## monique5

AFishWish said:


> We are headed to Disney for my son's birthday and Make-A-Wish trip on December 22 - December 30th. I know the last date of MVMCP is on December 22nd. We leave Boston early in the morning and arrive in Orlando around noon. Do you think it will be worth it to buy tickets after traveling with a newly 5 and 3 year old? I have heard it is amazing, but do not want to have two screaming kids that hate Disney after their first experience because they are overtired. Would love any recommendations for how to deal with crowds as well during the Christmas season. Thanks! Very excited for my children to experience the Magic of Disney.



What a wonderful way to spend time with your family during Christmas! I know many families choose Disney. Tickets for the day were $342 for our family of 3 (2A,1C). Only you know the true value. With that being said, have you had a chance to read Post #1, are you familiar with MVMCP? The treats, Dance party, Castle shows, character meet and greets, fireworks and parade are awesome! 

I generally do not answer when I do not know more details  then sound crazy, but I'll give it a try---I want you and yours to receive as much Pixie Dust as possible. Will you be in the MK on other days? Stroller? The Parade will take the place of FoF parade starting on 12/23. However, the fireworks will be unique to MVMCP. The Frozen Holiday Wish is offered during regular park times, as well as, MVMCP. The party officially starts at 7pm. In the past guests have been allowed to enter @ 4pm, we are not sure at this point, and my not know until the 1st MVMCP. There will be Characters unique to MVMCP - Sandy Claws, Santa Goofy, Scrooge McDuck, Nick & Judy (Zootopia), Minnie in Peppermint Dress, etc.

Will you be using DME? If so, that could take 2-3 hours to arrive at resort plus transportation to MK. Then you would need to eat. Do you have an ADR for arrival day? Are characters important? Is it worth the money even if you have to leave early? If stroller, could you stay longer? This is the last party so it will sell out. You would have to purchase in advance, whereas, on some parties you could wait & see how kids feel and purchase same day.

Our 1st MVMCP, DD was 5. Bedtime around 7pm. We went without a stroller. We didn't leave until 12:30am. DH did have to carry her a few times. It was a struggle at times too, no melt downs, just tired but didn't want to leave. She was a trooper. I had purposely scheduled a lat ADR the next morning. I have done the same for this year.

I hope this helps. Reply back if you have any other questions. Happy planning!


----------



## gottalovepluto

AFishWish said:


> We are headed to Disney for my son's birthday and Make-A-Wish trip on December 22 - December 30th. I know the last date of MVMCP is on December 22nd. We leave Boston early in the morning and arrive in Orlando around noon. Do you think it will be worth it to buy tickets after traveling with a newly 5 and 3 year old? I have heard it is amazing, but do not want to have two screaming kids that hate Disney after their first experience because they are overtired. Would love any recommendations for how to deal with crowds as well during the Christmas season. Thanks! Very excited for my children to experience the Magic of Disney.


I would make the call day of. If they're sold out the kids won't know they missed anything, if the plane is delayed (highly probable that time of year you won't be stressed about losing the ticket money). You can evaluate the kids' condition once you arrive at the resort and make your best call.
ETA: just read PP's sage advise! Since the party will sell out I vote skip. Too many variables outside of your control for dealing with children that young.


----------



## AFishWish

monique5 said:


> What a wonderful way to spend time with your family during Christmas! I know many families choose Disney. Tickets for the day were $342 for our family of 3 (2A,1C). Only you know the true value. With that being said, have you had a chance to read Post #1, are you familiar with MVMCP? The treats, Dance party, Castle shows, character meet and greets, fireworks and parade are awesome!
> 
> I generally do not answer when I do not know more details  then sound crazy, but I'll give it a try---I want you and yours to receive as much Pixie Dust as possible. Will you be in the MK on other days? Stroller? The Parade will take the place of FoF parade starting on 12/23. However, the fireworks will be unique to MVMCP. The Frozen Holiday Wish is offered during regular park times, as well as, MVMCP. The party officially starts at 7pm. In the past guests have been allowed to enter @ 4pm, we are not sure at this point, and my not know until the 1st MVMCP. There will be Characters unique to MVMCP - Sandy Claws, Santa Goofy, Scrooge McDuck, Nick & Judy (Zootopia), Minnie in Peppermint Dress, etc.
> 
> Will you be using DME? If so, that could take 2-3 hours to arrive at resort plus transportation to MK. Then you would need to eat. Do you have an ADR for arrival day? Are characters important? Is it worth the money even if you have to leave early? If stroller, could you stay longer? This is the last party so it will sell out. You would have to purchase in advance, whereas, on some parties you could wait & see how kids feel and purchase same day.
> 
> Our 1st MVMCP, DD was 5. Bedtime around 7pm. We went without a stroller. We didn't leave until 12:30am. DH did have to carry her a few times. It was a struggle at times too, no melt downs, just tired but didn't want to leave. She was a trooper. I had purposely scheduled a lat ADR the next morning. I have done the same for this year.
> 
> I hope this helps. Reply back if you have any other questions. Happy planning!




    Thanks so much for all your input. We are very excited about everything. We are planning on going to MK during the time that we are there, but not on the 23rd, relaxing day that day as we have to pick up my parents at the airport. We will be at MK the 26th and maybe the 28th.  We have already reserved a double stroller for our trip. We are staying at Give Kids the World, a resort for Wish Kids and we do have a rental car. 
    I did read the first post about everything that MVMCP has to offer. I am not sure what an ADR is? My son is actually petrified of characters that he can not recognize as being human. We are not sure how he is going to react to how big the characters are. We had Make-A-Wish cancel a private meet and greet with Mickey Mouse because we knew he would probably be too scared. Now his sister will probably run into every characters arms. 
     I am so torn between getting the tickets and just bringing the kids because I want to be part of the MVMCP so bad, but do not want to start our trip off on the wrong foot. We would never be able to visit Disney at Christmas without Make-A-Wish, so I want to take in everything.


----------



## AFishWish

gottalovepluto said:


> I would make the call day of. If they're sold out the kids won't know they missed anything, if the plane is delayed (highly probable that time of year you won't be stressed about losing the ticket money). You can evaluate the kids' condition once you arrive at the resort and make your best call.
> ETA: just read PP's sage advise! Since the party will sell out I vote skip. Too many variables outside of your control for dealing with children that young.



Thanks for your input! We shall keep our options open.


----------



## monique5

AFishWish said:


> Thanks so much for all your input. We are very excited about everything. We are planning on going to MK during the time that we are there, but not on the 23rd, relaxing day that day as we have to pick up my parents at the airport. We will be at MK the 26th and maybe the 28th.  We have already reserved a double stroller for our trip. We are staying at Give Kids the World, a resort for Wish Kids and we do have a rental car.
> I did read the first post about everything that MVMCP has to offer. I am not sure what an ADR is? My son is actually petrified of characters that he can not recognize as being human. We are not sure how he is going to react to how big the characters are. We had Make-A-Wish cancel a private meet and greet with Mickey Mouse because we knew he would probably be too scared. Now his sister will probably run into every characters arms.
> I am so torn between getting the tickets and just bringing the kids because I want to be part of the MVMCP so bad, but do not want to start our trip off on the wrong foot. We would never be able to visit Disney at Christmas without Make-A-Wish, so I want to take in everything.



Hi! Your are most welcome! 
ADR - Advanced Dining Reservation; reservations you already have scheduled, if any, at WDW like Crystal Palace. 

Wanted you to know what's exclusive to MVMCP & what parts you could see during regular day @ MK. Also, inform you that party would sell out, so no option to wait & see, but if not going well, would you be okay with the amount of money spent on tickets. I have read about GKtW and have read great comments. I think everyone should attend MVMCP @ least once & strollers do make a difference. But I understand your concerns, especially about the characters. And a good balance b/t Disney experiences & starting trip off on a good note. 

Have you researched rides your kids will be able to ride? Most rides will be walk on (or very short waits) except 7DMT. Jungle Cruise will be Jingle Cruise. With rental car, you should be fine on time, but dependent on flight arriving on time. Guess you need to decide if okay spending money & missing part of Party, if leaving would be necessary. Then seeing if any flight changes. Post #3 has which parties sold out last year & dates sold out on.


----------



## BNM6959

So excited about the party!!


----------



## meryll83

Are tickets automatically tagged to your MagicBand, or do I need to do any kind of will call pick up?


----------



## paradesintherain

So, my dad and I have decided to (probably) upgrade our tickets to APs, and try to buy party tickets when we get there. If they're sold out then it's a sign we weren't supposed to do the party and we can plan something else for that night!


----------



## monique5

meryll83 said:


> Are tickets automatically tagged to your MagicBand, or do I need to do any kind of will call pick up?



They should be. If not, link with confirmation number when order complete and/or confirmation email. 3 delivery options, Paper (print @ home/free), regular mail (free/green plastic RFID card) and express mail (charge).


----------



## DisneyMom93

meryll83 said:


> Are tickets automatically tagged to your MagicBand, or do I need to do any kind of will call pick up?


If you see them in your MDE account with your park tickets, etc they should be on your MB also.


----------



## meryll83

monique5 said:


> They should be. If not, link with confirmation number when order complete and/or confirmation email. 3 delivery options, Paper (print @ home/free), regular mail (free/green plastic RFID card) and express mail (charge).


I booked over the phone and didn't get any of these delivery options asked of me - I just got given a reference number. I can see the tickets on my MDE though...


----------



## meryll83

DisneyMom93 said:


> If you see them in your MDE account with your park tickets, etc they should be on your MB also.


Great, I can. So hopefully that means we're good to go!

Do we have to come back to the main entrance/exit to get wristbands, or is there anywhere else within the park we can collect these?


----------



## monique5

meryll83 said:


> I booked over the phone and didn't get any of these delivery options asked of me - I just got given a reference number. I can see the tickets on my MDE though...



If on MDE account, then linked to MB.


----------



## monique5

meryll83 said:


> Great, I can. So hopefully that means we're good to go!
> 
> Do we have to come back to the main entrance/exit to get wristbands, or is there anywhere else within the park we can collect these?



No, you do not have to go to Main Entrance if already in park. 

Once confirmed it will be in Post #1 - Wristbands. You can go to the Official MNSSHP 2017 thread, and see the 3 locations for MNSSHP, it's typically the same for both parties. However, that could change this year, so refer to Post #1. As details for the party are released Post #1 is updated. Other info can be found in Posts #2 & 3 as well.


----------



## dslynn552

Anna Marie said:


> Has anyone eaten at BOG during a Christmas party? We have a reservation for 9:55pm...totally missing the fireworks! I have been searching for an earlier time!


We had to settle for a 6:45 reservation during our party. Hoping something earlier opens up closer to our date. Seems like dining was booked up fast this year and this was the only time we could get in.


----------



## monique5

dslynn552 said:


> We had to settle for a 6:45 reservation during our party. Hoping something earlier opens up closer to our date. Seems like dining was booked up fast this year and this was the only time we could get in.



Dining did book fast, but BoG wasn't quite available @ 180D, I am guessing Disney was determining hours for day guests vs party guests. I have a 12D trip and this was at the end. I was able to get BoG for 3 other days (only booked 2), 1 before & 2 after, but none on party date (neither party I'm attending). Later (around time party dining info trickled in) I was able to get an ADR for 2, but I need it for 3. Ugh!


----------



## dslynn552

monique5 said:


> Dining did book fast, but BoG wasn't quite available @ 180D, I am guessing Disney was determining hours for day guests vs party guests. I have a 12D trip and this was at the end. I was able to get BoG for 3 other days (only booked 2), 1 before & 2 after, but none on party date (neither party I'm attending). Later (around time party dining info trickled in) I was able to get an ADR for 2, but I need it for 3. Ugh!


This was our only option for a group of 8 and only because I happened to be online when they released the party dining. I cant complain though. Somehow at the 180+ mark we were able to get every other ADR expect the bon voyage breakfast that we wanted.


----------



## KLondon

I haven't seen this come up in this thread (maybe I missed it!), but I'm wondering if anyone has experience with changing their MVMCP tickets to a different date? We booked for Nov 9 ages ago, and then the the 'Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour' was announced for AK. We really wanted the VIP Tour and the ONLY time we could get it was for (you guessed it) Nov 9. 

The VIP Tour ends at 7pm, and we can/will make it work to high-tail it over to MK for MVMCP. But it would be great to be able to move our MVMCP tickets to the next evening - Nov 10.

I plan to call Disney about this in a couple of days when Irma is less of an issue, *but I'm wondering if anyone has experience here*?

P.S. Re: 'Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour' - Yes, I know it's crazy-expensive! My eldest daughter has not been able to be on a family trip to Disney for several years, and the opportunity arose for her to come with my wife and I this year (so exited!). We literally have 3.5-ish days to see as much as we can, so we bit the bullet on the VIP Tour to pack in as much fun as possible. We'll worry about the bills later


----------



## monique5

KLondon said:


> I haven't seen this come up in this thread (maybe I missed it!), but I'm wondering if anyone has experience with changing their MVMCP tickets to a different date? We booked for Nov 9 ages ago, and then the the 'Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour' was announced for AK. We really wanted the VIP Tour and the ONLY time we could get it was for (you guessed it) Nov 9.
> 
> The VIP Tour ends at 7pm, and we can/will make it work to high-tail it over to MK for MVMCP. But it would be great to be able to move our MVMCP tickets to the next evening - Nov 10.
> 
> I plan to call Disney about this in a couple of days when Irma is less of an issue, *but I'm wondering if anyone has experience here*?
> 
> P.S. Re: 'Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour' - Yes, I know it's crazy-expensive! My eldest daughter has not been able to be on a family trip to Disney for several years, and the opportunity arose for her to come with my wife and I this year (so exited!). We literally have 3.5-ish days to see as much as we can, so we bit the bullet on the VIP Tour to pack in as much fun as possible. We'll worry about the bills later



In the past, if the party had not sold out PP had been able to change their dates. So yes, call soon to change. No explanations needed, enjoy the AK VIP Tour, I've been considering it myself.


----------



## gottalovepluto

KLondon said:


> ... We literally have 3.5-ish days to see as much as we can, so we bit the bullet on the VIP Tour to pack in as much fun as possible. We'll worry about the bills later


Hahaha hope you guys have an awesome time! I've found myself saying "darn, we have like a week on our trip, that's too long to justify the expense of one of the VIP Adventure Tours!" (Admittedly I'd never get everyone's ADR requests squeezed into a 3.5 day trip!)


----------



## monique5

*MVMCP & FP+*

Anyone within FP+ booking window with MVMCP tickets? 
9/10/17 is 60D for November 9th, if onsite.

TIA!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Do you think doing the holiday dessert party will eat up too much time at the party??

DD does not like to fight for a spot and she likes to have a good view. If her view is obstructed she will make my life miserable. I guess I spoiled her with front row seats to Disney on Ice when she was 4 and ever since then we have to have "good" seats for everything.


----------



## Anna Marie

KLondon said:


> I haven't seen this come up in this thread (maybe I missed it!), but I'm wondering if anyone has experience with changing their MVMCP tickets to a different date? We booked for Nov 9 ages ago, and then the the 'Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour' was announced for AK. We really wanted the VIP Tour and the ONLY time we could get it was for (you guessed it) Nov 9.
> 
> The VIP Tour ends at 7pm, and we can/will make it work to high-tail it over to MK for MVMCP. But it would be great to be able to move our MVMCP tickets to the next evening - Nov 10.
> 
> I plan to call Disney about this in a couple of days when Irma is less of an issue, *but I'm wondering if anyone has experience here*?
> 
> P.S. Re: 'Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour' - Yes, I know it's crazy-expensive! My eldest daughter has not been able to be on a family trip to Disney for several years, and the opportunity arose for her to come with my wife and I this year (so exited!). We literally have 3.5-ish days to see as much as we can, so we bit the bullet on the VIP Tour to pack in as much fun as possible. We'll worry about the bills later



Our TA was able to change our MVMCP nights for us! We were originally scheduled for 12/21, but she was able to change it to 12/17, saving us around $60. My only regret is losing our 6:40pm BOG reservation from our original MVMCP party night. I have been searching high and low for another reservation! I got an alert from Touring Plans last week with a perfect time before our party, but by the time I signed on it was gone.


----------



## monique5

mi*vida*loca said:


> Do you think doing the holiday dessert party will eat up too much time at the party??
> 
> DD does not like to fight for a spot and she likes to have a good view. If her view is obstructed she will make my life miserable. I guess I spoiled her with front row seats to Disney on Ice when she was 4 and ever since then we have to have "good" seats for everything.



Ha! I feel you on the "good" seats. We had always done floor seats, row 1 unless in Atlanta, pre-sale. Even took my uncle once & he loved it. When we moved, I wasn't set up for pre-sales in this area, so we were like on Row 10. You would have thought that I had told them no snacks, no treats and this is our last show. I so couldn't enjoy the show, NOT, listening to their bickering about how I could have them in such seats. We still talk and laugh about that 2 years later. 

I have the dessert party booked, but will probably cancel since parade viewing is not included. When we 1st went to MVMCP, parade viewing wasn't included like it was for MNSSHP, DD was 5 @ that time, so the dessert party was more of a place to sit, relax, and regroup - 1st time with stroller (intentionally didn't bring to WDW) - and enjoyed for those very reasons. Then we attended MNSSHP a few times, and the parade viewing was included, AMAZING!  I was excited when last year's MVMCP Dessert Party finally included parade viewing since we were going this year. Then the whole included/not included calls/posts occurred. As of date, I'm pretty sure it's not included. So now I have a value issue, price increase, NO parade viewing, and Garden View Dessert Party now offered. Last year we left out from TT and went to the grassy area (charging now at lower cost)-back and forth. The view is pretty descent, but I have seen the fireworks with better views in other areas. So now, can't justify that cost with okay view, descent desserts, other area not available and no parade viewing. Just my rant. Sorry.

So to answer your question, for just fireworks view, not sure if worth cost, since seats are 1st come, 1st serve. But time wise, probably good value, Garden View would be good - view and cost, since you wouldn't have to hold a spot for a while.


----------



## disneyshan

monique5 said:


> *MVMCP & FP+*
> 
> Anyone within FP+ booking window with MVMCP tickets?
> 9/10/17 is 60D for November 9th, if onsite.
> 
> TIA!



This is my question too!  My FP+ window opens on Friday and I'm wondering if I should buy my tickets today so that I can book fastpasses for the 4-7 window before party!  Anyone do this yet?


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyshan said:


> This is my question too!  My FP+ window opens on Friday and I'm wondering if I should buy my tickets today so that I can book fastpasses for the 4-7 window before party!  Anyone do this yet?


Not personally, but read in my FB group that several have done it already. Booking windows for most attractions run until 6 pm.


----------



## KLondon

monique5 said:


> In the past, if the party had not sold out PP had been able to change their dates. So yes, call soon to change. No explanations needed, enjoy the AK VIP Tour, I've been considering it myself.





Anna Marie said:


> Our TA was able to change our MVMCP nights for us! We were originally scheduled for 12/21, but she was able to change it to 12/17, saving us around $60. My only regret is losing our 6:40pm BOG reservation from our original MVMCP party night. I have been searching high and low for another reservation! I got an alert from Touring Plans last week with a perfect time before our party, but by the time I signed on it was gone.



Many thanks for the replies, guys! I will be calling Disney in a few days and will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## apdebord

monique5 said:


> *MVMCP & FP+*
> 
> Anyone within FP+ booking window with MVMCP tickets?
> 9/10/17 is 60D for November 9th, if onsite.
> 
> TIA!



We are going 11/9 and I booked my FP+ on 9/1 using my AP, so not much help in regards to booking FP+ with just the party ticket.  However, the last FP+ is interesting...here's what I have:

Jungle Cruise: 3:25-4:25
7DMT: 4:25-5:25
Space Mountain: 5:30-*6:00*


----------



## monique5

apdebord said:


> We are going 11/9 and I booked my FP+ on 9/1 using my AP, so not much help in regards to booking FP+ with just the party ticket.  However, the last FP+ is interesting...here's what I have:
> 
> Jungle Cruise: 3:25-4:25
> 7DMT: 4:25-5:25
> Space Mountain: 5:30-*6:00*



Thanks!
Makes sense with park officially closing 2 6pm on MVMCP nights.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

monique5 said:


> Ha! I feel you on the "good" seats. We had always done floor seats, row 1 unless in Atlanta, pre-sale. Even took my uncle once & he loved it. When we moved, I wasn't set up for pre-sales in this area, so we were like on Row 10. You would have thought that I had told them no snacks, no treats and this is our last show. I so couldn't enjoy the show, NOT, listening to their bickering about how I could have them in such seats. We still talk and laugh about that 2 years later.
> 
> I have the dessert party booked, but will probably cancel since parade viewing is not included. When we 1st went to MVMCP, parade viewing wasn't included like it was for MNSSHP, DD was 5 @ that time, so the dessert party was more of a place to sit, relax, and regroup - 1st time with stroller (intentionally didn't bring to WDW) - and enjoyed for those very reasons. Then we attended MNSSHP a few times, and the parade viewing was included, AMAZING!  I was excited when last year's MVMCP Dessert Party finally included parade viewing since we were going this year. Then the whole included/not included calls/posts occurred. As of date, I'm pretty sure it's not included. So now I have a value issue, price increase, NO parade viewing, and Garden View Dessert Party now offered. Last year we left out from TT and went to the grassy area (charging now at lower cost)-back and forth. The view is pretty descent, but I have seen the fireworks with better views in other areas. So now, can't justify that cost with okay view, descent desserts, other area not available and no parade viewing. Just my rant. Sorry.
> 
> So to answer your question, for just fireworks view, not sure if worth cost, since seats are 1st come, 1st serve. But time wise, probably good value, Garden View would be good - view and cost, since you wouldn't have to hold a spot for a while.



We now do club seats for Disney on Ice since my job sells them at a discount. Huge mistake because every year I hope and pray they do club seats again. I don't know what will happen if they don't. lol They are great because you can sit at the bar area and get a perfect unobstructed view. She loves it. DD is 12 and we go every year the day after Christmas since that's when they come to Philly.

We aren't going to WDW until next year (mother/daughter trip) but I like to plan ahead. I would like to do MVMCP with the holiday dessert party at the plaza garden. We did Wishes FP+ there years ago and really enjoyed it. I don't like being squeezed in a crowd and DD likes a view. Decisions..decisions!


----------



## monique5

mi*vida*loca said:


> We now do club seats for Disney on Ice since my job sells them at a discount. Huge mistake because every year I hope and pray they do club seats again. I don't know what will happen if they don't. lol They are great because you can sit at the bar area and get a perfect unobstructed view. She loves it. DD is 12 and we go every year the day after Christmas since that's when they come to Philly.
> 
> We aren't going to WDW until next year (mother/daughter trip) but I like to plan ahead. I would like to do MVMCP with the holiday dessert party at the plaza garden. We did Wishes FP+ there years ago and really enjoyed it. I don't like being squeezed in a crowd and DD likes a view. Decisions..decisions!



Can I be your guest for club seats? Lol! 

If crowd & time is most important, then book the Dessert Party, you'll get monies worth for stated reasons. I'd just keep up with reviews, on views, crowds, etc. b/t the 2 options. Then see what's offered next year. Happy Planning! 

I've been planning this trip since last March.


----------



## monica9

So those that are booking fp's and have a mvmcp night are able to book fp for mvmcp from 4-6 without it bumping the last day of your trip like they said was happening for mnsshp?


----------



## monique5

monica9 said:


> So those that are booking fp's and have a mvmcp night are able to book fp for mvmcp from 4-6 without it bumping the last day of your trip like they said was happening for mnsshp?



Booking window just opened up the last 3D maybe a few days before depending on length of onsite stay. PP have posted that they can, no emails yet (still early & parties haven't started), OP just posted problems (not very detailed to determined actual problem). 

There is a dedicated thread for MVMCP & Scheduling FP+, so reports won't get lost throughout the pages of this thread. The link has been added to Post #1 under FP+ details. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/#post-58194520


----------



## monique5

*Christmas Ornaments*

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-new-princess-villain-handbag-ornaments-available-disney-parks/


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> *Christmas Ornaments*
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-new-princess-villain-handbag-ornaments-available-disney-parks/


I'll be needing all of those...


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> I'll be needing all of those...



YES!


----------



## DiannaVM

After constant back and forth, this will be my first year finally attending MVMCP! I am so excited, more so than I had expected honestly. I'll be there on Nov 10th, so I won't get much of a chance to see many reports prior to it, but still. I love MNSSHP and I am sad to miss it, but hopefully MVMCP will more than make up for it. I am most looking forward to meeting Sandy Claws lol.


----------



## Anna Marie

DiannaVM said:


> After constant back and forth, this will be my first year finally attending MVMCP! I am so excited, more so than I had expected honestly. I'll be there on Nov 10th, so I won't get much of a chance to see many reports prior to it, but still. I love MNSSHP and I am sad to miss it, but hopefully MVMCP will more than make up for it. I am most looking forward to meeting Sandy Claws lol.



This will be our first MVMCP also! We are going December 17th! So excited!


----------



## Sbunit

I know this has been discussed in the past but with no definitive clarification.  Was wondering if we have any updated and accurate info in regards to the possibility of reserved parade seating for those who booked the holiday wishes dessert party as it has been done in the past?  I'm sorry if this has been recently answered, I honestly didn't go through the entire thread.  I do recall it was asked in the past but no one had an answer.  Was wondering with the Halloween party now going on if we have some better insight.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cluelyss

Sbunit said:


> I know this has been discussed in the past but with no definitive clarification.  Was wondering if we have any updated and accurate info in regards to the possibility of reserved parade seating for those who booked the holiday wishes dessert party as it has been done in the past?  I'm sorry if this has been recently answered, I honestly didn't go through the entire thread.  I do recall it was asked in the past but no one had an answer.  Was wondering with the Halloween party now going on if we have some better insight.  Thanks everyone!


MNSSHP does NOT include parade viewing. I suspect MVMCP will be the same.


----------



## Piglet001

Ok, sorry if this was already asked but does anyone know if Phineas and Ferb will be at the dance party at Cosmic Rays this year? My son is a big fan (ok, me too ) and I heard they have been at past parties. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## UKDisneyJoe

Just found this thread and will be keeping an eye on it. We went to the party on our last visit in 2014 and loved it so going back at least once on our next trip. We did spend along time waiting for 7 dwarves last time so I am pleased we dont have to do that one again and looking forward to seeing other M&G's and doing some rides. Cant recommend the parties highly enough even if the cost is creeping a little high now. Thanks for all the info sharing


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sbunit said:


> I know this has been discussed in the past but with no definitive clarification.  Was wondering if we have any updated and accurate info in regards to the possibility of reserved parade seating for those who booked the holiday wishes dessert party as it has been done in the past?  I'm sorry if this has been recently answered, I honestly didn't go through the entire thread.  I do recall it was asked in the past but no one had an answer.  Was wondering with the Halloween party now going on if we have some better insight.  Thanks everyone!


For sure: there will not be reserved parade SEATING, in the past it was reserved standing section. No one will know for sure until the parties start, some people were told MNSSHP would not include parade viewing but MVMCP does. We'll only know for sure when the parties start and someone reports back.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Does the Christmas party run until 12am? 

Also, are you able to sit on main street even after the party has finished for half an hour or so to let the crowds die down or will they usher everyone towards the exit when the party finishes?


----------



## missangelalexis

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Does the Christmas party run until 12am?
> 
> Also, are you able to sit on main street even after the party has finished for half an hour or so to let the crowds die down or will they usher everyone towards the exit when the party finishes?



Yes it runs until 12am. You won't be rushed out, you will be able to linger for a little.


----------



## thestevied

Cluelyss said:


> I'll be needing all of those...


Sadly I think my wife will be thinking the same!!!!


----------



## LucyBC80

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Does the Christmas party run until 12am?
> 
> Also, are you able to sit on main street even after the party has finished for half an hour or so to let the crowds die down or will they usher everyone towards the exit when the party finishes?


Last time we left Magic Kingdom around 1:15am and there were a few people still behind us. No one rushed us and we're able to take some amazing pictures of the castle.


----------



## czmom

Why was BTMRR not open during the party last year? 

Anyone know if Pluto typically meets during the party?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

missangelalexis said:


> Yes it runs until 12am. You won't be rushed out, you will be able to linger for a little.


Thank you


----------



## tinkerbell1991

LucyBC80 said:


> Last time we left Magic Kingdom around 1:15am and there were a few people still behind us. No one rushed us and we're able to take some amazing pictures of the castle.


Wow that sounds great, thanks


----------



## missangelalexis

czmom said:


> Anyone know if Pluto typically meets during the party?



No, he doesn't usually meet.


----------



## Cluelyss

czmom said:


> Why was BTMRR not open during the party last year?
> 
> Anyone know if Pluto typically meets during the party?


BTMRR was down for refurb during the first few weeks of parties last year, so it may not be listed on a map or open attractions if you are looking at something from early November. Once it reopened, it was also running during the parties.


----------



## czmom

missangelalexis said:


> No, he doesn't usually meet.



Bummer


----------



## DiannaVM

Can someone give me a rough idea on what to expect as far as wait times are concerned for characters?

I already anticipate that Sandy Claws will be a lengthy wait, so we are lining up for him as soon as possible. We also want to see Nick & Judy and I am interested in seeing the Princesses with their Princes. I know DH will probably be interested in seen Scrooge and them as well. 

Thank you, I am just trying to figure out how to plan everything!


----------



## Cluelyss

DiannaVM said:


> Can someone give me a rough idea on what to expect as far as wait times are concerned for characters?
> 
> I already anticipate that Sandy Claws will be a lengthy wait, so we are lining up for him as soon as possible. We also want to see Nick & Judy and I am interested in seeing the Princesses with their Princes. I know DH will probably be interested in seen Scrooge and them as well.
> 
> Thank you, I am just trying to figure out how to plan everything!


All of those characters will have lengthy waits. Of those listed, only Nick & Judy came out early last year, so you'll want to start there. Plan to be in line by 5 if they continue to start meeting at 6:15. Then pick the next most important and line up by 6:30. The princess/prince line will likely just have formed around 6:15, so that would be my pick. You should be able to meet them by 7:30. At that time, both Sandy Claws and Scrooge will have long waits, so I'd plan to do one during a parade and the other at the end of the night. This won't leave you much time for much else, though, but it's doable.

ETA: If Sandy Claws is your priority and you plan to line up for him first, we met Nick and Judy right after the fireworks last year with only about a 30-40 minute wait.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DiannaVM said:


> Can someone give me a rough idea on what to expect as far as wait times are concerned for characters?
> 
> I already anticipate that Sandy Claws will be a lengthy wait, so we are lining up for him as soon as possible. We also want to see Nick & Judy and I am interested in seeing the Princesses with their Princes. I know DH will probably be interested in seen Scrooge and them as well.
> 
> Thank you, I am just trying to figure out how to plan everything!





Cluelyss said:


> All of those characters will have lengthy waits. Of those listed, only Nick & Judy came out early last year, so you'll want to start there. Plan to be in line by 5 if they continue to start meeting at 6:15. Then pick the next most important and line up by 6:30. The princess/prince line will likely just have formed around 6:15, so that would be my pick. You should be able to meet them by 7:30. At that time, both Sandy Claws and Scrooge will have long waits, so I'd plan to do one during a parade and the other at the end of the night. This won't leave you much time for much else, though, but it's doable.
> 
> ETA: If Sandy Claws is your priority and you plan to line up for him first, we met Nick and Judy right after the fireworks last year with only about a 30-40 minute wait.



This is doable, I met all these characters save Nick and Judy during one party in years past. Once reports from the first few parties start to trickle in, come back here and we'll help you make a plan.


----------



## deedeew80

Am I in the minority here thinking I don't want to spend my time, with 2 kids (8 & 6), waiting in a long line to meet a character? I understand these are extremely rare character meet & greets, but I know my kids would not want to do that! Does anyone go to the party and NOT do character meet & greets?


----------



## Cluelyss

deedeew80 said:


> Am I in the minority here thinking I don't want to spend my time, with 2 kids (8 & 6), waiting in a long line to meet a character? I understand these are extremely rare character meet & greets, but I know my kids would not want to do that! Does anyone go to the party and NOT do character meet & greets?


 Oh goodness, yes, many people do!  Personally, my family goes to WDW several times a year, so we like enjoying the exclusive offerings when we are there during the holidays. But it's definitely not everyone's preference!


----------



## MaC410

deedeew80 said:


> Am I in the minority here thinking I don't want to spend my time, with 2 kids (8 & 6), waiting in a long line to meet a character? I understand these are extremely rare character meet & greets, but I know my kids would not want to do that! Does anyone go to the party and NOT do character meet & greets?



I don't think you are in the minority. Our situation is different since it's just my wife and I but we definitely don't plan to spend all that money to wait on long lines for characters. We plan to attend the parties for the atmosphere, shows, snacks, fireworks and shorter lines on rides.


----------



## IceQueen182

deedeew80 said:


> Am I in the minority here thinking I don't want to spend my time, with 2 kids (8 & 6), waiting in a long line to meet a character? I understand these are extremely rare character meet & greets, but I know my kids would not want to do that! Does anyone go to the party and NOT do character meet & greets?



I'm right there with you.  My kids LOVE meeting characters, and there are some at MVMCP I know they would love, but they could never wait 45+ minutes in line so I'm not even going to try it.  I'm not even going to tell my DD about some of the characters present that night to avoid any hurt feeling.  I think the rides, shows, snacks, etc. will be plenty!!


----------



## Lorelei18

deedeew80 said:


> Am I in the minority here thinking I don't want to spend my time, with 2 kids (8 & 6), waiting in a long line to meet a character? I understand these are extremely rare character meet & greets, but I know my kids would not want to do that! Does anyone go to the party and NOT do character meet & greets?


We will be going in December and do not plan to do meet and greets.  It seems like there is so much in terms of entertainment that we'd personally rather see.   This will be our first Christmas party.  Hoping to get a few rides in too!


----------



## DiannaVM

Cluelyss said:


> All of those characters will have lengthy waits. Of those listed, only Nick & Judy came out early last year, so you'll want to start there. Plan to be in line by 5 if they continue to start meeting at 6:15. Then pick the next most important and line up by 6:30. The princess/prince line will likely just have formed around 6:15, so that would be my pick. You should be able to meet them by 7:30. At that time, both Sandy Claws and Scrooge will have long waits, so I'd plan to do one during a parade and the other at the end of the night. This won't leave you much time for much else, though, but it's doable.
> 
> ETA: If Sandy Claws is your priority and you plan to line up for him first, we met Nick and Judy right after the fireworks last year with only about a 30-40 minute wait.


Thanks! Last year at MNSSHP we met Jack and Sally after the fireworks and only had to wait because they went on break. Truthfully, I could skip Scrooge and the Princesses and still be happy, so long as we meet Nick and Judy and Sandy Claws. Those are definitely the priorities.


----------



## pkondz

deedeew80 said:


> Am I in the minority here thinking I don't want to spend my time, with 2 kids (8 & 6), waiting in a long line to meet a character? I understand these are extremely rare character meet & greets, but I know my kids would not want to do that! Does anyone go to the party and NOT do character meet & greets?


----------



## gottalovepluto

deedeew80 said:


> Am I in the minority here thinking I don't want to spend my time, with 2 kids (8 & 6), waiting in a long line to meet a character? I understand these are extremely rare character meet & greets, but I know my kids would not want to do that! Does anyone go to the party and NOT do character meet & greets?


Me! Give me a ride anytime over a character! I think that's one of the great things the party offers- rare characters so people into characters love the opportunity to meet them and people not into characters get to do more of what they love- ride rides! Win-Win!


----------



## Scrapdolly

Do the buses to resorts and the monorail to the ttc run until 1am to be safe. Or do we need to,leave promptly to ensure we get back to our resort


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Bought our party tickets today! December 14th!


----------



## siskaren

Scrapdolly said:


> Do the buses to resorts and the monorail to the ttc run until 1am to be safe. Or do we need to,leave promptly to ensure we get back to our resort



They're not going to strand guests at a park - transportation will run until it's empty.


----------



## GPC0321

Can we expect 30+ minute waits for all characters? Here's our list:

1. Mickey
2. Santa Goofy
3. Minnie
4. Big Al, Liverlips, Shaker, and Wendell
5. Tigger and Friends
6. Mary Poppins, Bert, and Penguin

I wouldn't mind Donald, Daisy, and Scrooge too, but they aren't a priority.


----------



## GPC0321

czmom said:


> Bummer


I just saw a video of the dance party at Club Tinsel, and Pluto was there dancing with everyone to "Who Let the Dogs Out".


----------



## gottalovepluto

GPC0321 said:


> Can we expect 30+ minute waits for all characters? Here's our list:
> 
> 1. Mickey
> 2. Santa Goofy
> 3. Minnie
> 4. Big Al, Liverlips, Shaker, and Wendell
> 5. Tigger and Friends
> 6. Mary Poppins, Bert, and Penguin
> 
> I wouldn't mind Donald, Daisy, and Scrooge too, but they aren't a priority.


Uh-oh... I'll totally lose out on Disney Trivia Day if I'm ever asked who the characters in #4 are. Help a DISer out?


----------



## mesaboy2

gottalovepluto said:


> Uh-oh... I'll totally lose out on Disney Trivia Day if I'm ever asked who the characters in #4 are. Help a DISer out?



Country Bears.


----------



## Eeyore's My Favorite

gottalovepluto said:


> Uh-oh... I'll totally lose out on Disney Trivia Day if I'm ever asked who the characters in #4 are. Help a DISer out?



I know Big Al & Liverlips are from Country Bear Jamboree.  Not sure about the other two.


----------



## fflmaster

With the Parties starting on the 9th, does anyone think Disney will still have their Christmas tapings the same week?


----------



## GPC0321

gottalovepluto said:


> Uh-oh... I'll totally lose out on Disney Trivia Day if I'm ever asked who the characters in #4 are. Help a DISer out?


My beloved Country Bears from the Jamboree!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

fflmaster said:


> With the Parties starting on the 9th, does anyone think Disney will still have their Christmas tapings the same week?


Last year the parade was taped at Disneyland, but there were some musical performances taped at DW that week throughout the 4 parks.  I haven't heard anything official announced yet for this year.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GPC0321 said:


> My beloved Country Bears from the Jamboree!


Ah-ha! Thank you all!! My West Coast is showing, we lost our Jamboree years ago, turned it into a quick service restaurant I think. I was very young at the time so I dont remember it- excited to see it at WDW! I've definitely been missing out!


----------



## GPC0321

gottalovepluto said:


> Ah-ha! Thank you all!! My West Coast is showing, we lost our Jamboree years ago, turned it into a quick service restaurant I think. I was very young at the time so I dont remember it- excited to see it at WDW! I've definitely been missing out!


Well, don't get too excited. I'm probably the most enthusiastic lover of Country Bear Jamboree that I know. It's mostly the nostalgia factor for me. But there's also something about them that just tickles me for some reason. My mama thinks they're hilarious, so when she gets to laughing, that makes me laugh too.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GPC0321 said:


> Well, don't get too excited. I'm probably the most enthusiastic lover of Country Bear Jamboree that I know. It's mostly the nostalgia factor for me. But there's also something about them that just tickles me for some reason. My mama thinks they're hilarious, so when she gets to laughing, that makes me laugh too.


Hahaha! It has some serious nostalgia factor for my parents so I'm looking forward to it for that as well  Also, I'm looking forward to finally understanding my father when he randomly starts singing something about "blood on the saddle". We're known to random sing/hum a line from a DL ride- it's usually a sign it's time to plan another trip  Now I'll finally, kinda, understand it!


----------



## JenM628

Sorry if this has already been asked, but we currently have reservations for dinner at the Crystal Palace during the Christmas Party. Is the meal or experience different or special in any way? We are only doing the Magic Kingdom during the party this visit and can't decide if the meal will take up too much of our time. Our kids LOVE Crystal Palace and we have free dining, so that's why we grabbed it when we could. Thanks!


----------



## monique5

*90D to our Christmas Vacation! *


----------



## Cluelyss

JenM628 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but we currently have reservations for dinner at the Crystal Palace during the Christmas Party. Is the meal or experience different or special in any way? We are only doing the Magic Kingdom during the party this visit and can't decide if the meal will take up too much of our time. Our kids LOVE Crystal Palace and we have free dining, so that's why we grabbed it when we could. Thanks!


The experience will be no different during the party.


----------



## JenniBarra

gottalovepluto said:


> Ah-ha! Thank you all!! My West Coast is showing, we lost our Jamboree years ago, turned it into a quick service restaurant I think. I was very young at the time so I dont remember it- excited to see it at WDW! I've definitely been missing out!



 

Country Jamboree became The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh. It's not even the best iteration, either, because you go through the "windy day" section, and the movement of the ride vehicles never change (no "bouncing" with Tigger and so on, like WDW.) There are a couple of nods to CBJ inside: Max, Buff, and Melvin are high up on one wall behind you in the honey scene and one of Teddi Barra's swings have been repurposed.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JenniBarra said:


> Country Jamboree became The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh. It's not even the best iteration, either, because you go through the "windy day" section, and the movement of the ride vehicles never change (no "bouncing" with Tigger and so on, like WDW.) There are a couple of nods to CBJ inside: Max, Buff, and Melvin are high up on one wall behind you in the honey scene and one of Teddi Barra's swings have been repurposed.


I'm totally looking for that when I go next week for early Halloween! Thanks!


----------



## meryll83

Do any wait times get posted for the character meets, or are you taking a gamble every time you join a queue?


----------



## Cluelyss

meryll83 said:


> Do any wait times get posted for the character meets, or are you taking a gamble every time you join a queue?


Wait times for characters that have a daily meet will still be shown in MDE. Special characters won't have posted times; though you can always ask a CM the estimated wait when joining the line.


----------



## lolash

deedeew80 said:


> Am I in the minority here thinking I don't want to spend my time, with 2 kids (8 & 6), waiting in a long line to meet a character? I understand these are extremely rare character meet & greets, but I know my kids would not want to do that! Does anyone go to the party and NOT do character meet & greets?



We are going for the atmosphere, snacks and hopefully shorter ride wait times.  Don't have much interest in waiting in long lines for characters.  First party for us.  Can't wait!


----------



## chiisai

We are going to meet Sandy Claws for sure.

Will have fp for 3:30, 4:30, 5:30.  

Will gauge when Sandy is going to start and line up either before or after last fp.  

The rest will be rides, holding spot for and watching first parade, atmosphere, and then the dessert party and wishes.

After wishes, will see how tired kids are and maybe more rides and possibly Mary Poppins, Country Bears, and/or Peter Pan.  I'd like to meet Eeyore, but not sure about the line.


----------



## LucyBC80

I don't mind waiting for characters I like, but we're going to three parties so we'll have plenty of time. I only want pictures with Scrooge, Mary Poppins, the Dwarfs and Sandy Claws though, I believe we can knock that off the list between the first and second party.

I'm looking forward to the parade the most and will try to secure a spot near the hub this time, we had a horrible view last time and couldn't really enjoy it.


----------



## rak1225

I am not able to read all pages here, and would like to catch up on what I missed.  can anyone tell me if there is anything I should know.  I haven't been to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party in about 8 years so I can't remember what to expect.  Will November 12 or November 14 be crowded?  which will be better?  are ride wait times long, cookie lines?  we go to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and love it, but Irma ruined that for us this year.  We were going to reschedule to anther Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween, but I am worried if we go later in October it will be very busy and one of the things I like with going early is the park not being busy...we usually go in September and are able to enjoy rides and trick or treating with only like 5 minute waits...so I am hoping if we switch to the Christmas Party on November 12 or 14, we can experience it the same as we usually do Halloween.  We usually trick or treat and do rides with no wait...watch the parade from wherever, watch the fireworks from Storybook Circus, do dance parties and meet characters if the line isn't long.  Any opinions on those Christmas dates being busy or if you think another late October Halloween date will be like that, I would appreciate it!!


----------



## SilSprBea

I'm starting to plan out our MVMCP. I have been playing around with touring plans for this, and have a question about the location for the Mickey's Most Merriest Christmas Celebration and of Frozen castle lighting show.  We've never been to a party so unsure of how close things are even though they look to be essentially the same spot on a map. Are they right next to each other? If we see the Frozen Holiday Wish at 7:30, will we be in the right spot for the Most Merriest Christmas Celebration at 7:40? Or do I need to plan on the 6:15 Frozen Castle lighting if we want to do the 7:40 Most Merriest Christmas Celebration?  

We've seen the Frozen Holiday Wish Castle lighting before as part of non-MVMCP MK day during the holiday season and don't recall getting there too early, however, how early do you have to be for the MVMCP shows (Frozen Holiday Wish, Most Merriest Christmas Celebration, and Tomorrowland Christmas) to get decent spots?

Thanks


----------



## Princess SarahK

Is Jack Sparrow a highly sought after Character to meet? My son is OBSESSED with him, and this will make his trip!! Working on prioritizing our night! Also, are there two parades that night?


----------



## monique5

rak1225 said:


> I am not able to read all pages here, and would like to catch up on what I missed.  can anyone tell me if there is anything I should know.  I haven't been to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party in about 8 years so I can't remember what to expect.  Will November 12 or November 14 be crowded?  which will be better?  are ride wait times long, cookie lines?  we go to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and love it, but Irma ruined that for us this year.  We were going to reschedule to anther Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween, but I am worried if we go later in October it will be very busy and one of the things I like with going early is the park not being busy...we usually go in September and are able to enjoy rides and trick or treating with only like 5 minute waits...so I am hoping if we switch to the Christmas Party on November 12 or 14, we can experience it the same as we usually do Halloween.  We usually trick or treat and do rides with no wait...watch the parade from wherever, watch the fireworks from Storybook Circus, do dance parties and meet characters if the line isn't long.  Any opinions on those Christmas dates being busy or if you think another late October Halloween date will be like that, I would appreciate it!!



Read Post #1. No details for MVMCP has been released or leaked at this time. Post #3 also shows which parties sold out last year and the date they sold out on. In regards to crowds, same as with MNSSHP, low ride wait times, HUB crowded during fireworks and parades, but other areas to view both. Not sure if parade time will change like it did for MNSSHP either. Also, MK closing @ 6pm to day guests for MVMCP this year. Hoping 4pm entry will be allowed. Sundays and Tuesday typically low but Monday maybe holiday for some. You can get a lot accomplished even on a SOLD OUT party night with a good plan.


----------



## rak1225

monique5 said:


> Read Post #1. No details for MVMCP has been released or leaked at this time. Post #3 also shows which parties sold out last year and the date they sold out on. In regards to crowds, same as with MNSSHP, low ride wait times, HUB crowded during fireworks and parades, but other areas to view both. Not sure if parade time will change like it did for MNSSHP either. Also, MK closing @ 6pm to day guests for MVMCP this year. Hoping 4pm entry will be allowed. Sundays and Tuesday typically low but Monday maybe holiday for some. You can get a lot accomplished even on a SOLD OUT party night with a good plan.


Thank you!!  I will go read these and I am sure as it gets closer, I will have more questions!

What holiday is Monday?


----------



## Rickat96

We did a few of the character greets later in the evening- no real big lines. Other than waiting on Fireworks- no lines at any of the rides.

After the fireworks- everyone rant to space mountain-but the line took like 10 min. I also went to every cookie/snack station to try them all- this year, I may do it twice.....


----------



## Cluelyss

rak1225 said:


> Thank you!!  I will go read these and I am sure as it gets closer, I will have more questions!
> 
> What holiday is Monday?


Veterans Day is the 11th, which falls on a Saturday this year, so may be observed on Monday some places.


----------



## monique5

rak1225 said:


> Thank you!!  I will go read these and I am sure as it gets closer, I will have more questions!
> 
> What holiday is Monday?


Some may be off for Veteran's Day.


----------



## mom2rtk

Cluelyss said:


> Veterans Day is the 11th, which falls on a Saturday this year, so may be observed on Monday some places.


Wouldn't a Saturday holiday be observed on the Friday prior? I think that's when federal offices are closed.


----------



## Bsams1654

mom2rtk said:


> Wouldn't a Saturday holiday be observed on the Friday prior? I think that's when federal offices are closed.



This is correct. If you look at any calendar they all have the "observed" holiday as Friday the 10th. But I am not sure if certain places go on a different schedule? Would seem odd.


----------



## Poohsmommi

I created a separate thread, but probably should have posted this here.  We are considering December 1, 8, or 15th for the party.  All are on a Friday. Any thoughts as to which would be less crowded?


----------



## Rich M

mom2rtk said:


> Wouldn't a Saturday holiday be observed on the Friday prior? I think that's when federal offices are closed.



I work for a federal bank in SF and if a holiday lands on a Saturday then we are open for regular business on Friday as the Federal Reserve is open on Friday.  If a holiday lands on a Sunday we are closed on Monday.  So for Veterans day we are not off but do get a floating day to use at another time.  Hope this helps


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Poohsmommi said:


> I created a separate thread, but probably should have posted this here.  We are considering December 1, 8, or 15th for the party.  All are on a Friday. Any thoughts as to which would be less crowded?


FWIW, Touring Plans lists them in this order (from least to most busy):

12/8 - #9 out of 21
12/1 - #11 out of 21
12/15 - #12 out of 21

Keep in mind those predictions are mostly based on ride wait times, not character lines, etc.


----------



## Cluelyss

mom2rtk said:


> Wouldn't a Saturday holiday be observed on the Friday prior? I think that's when federal offices are closed.


I think all OP was pointing out was that the holiday may drive up crowds for Monday's party - either due to actual business or school closures, or folks making their own long weekend out of any time off.


----------



## Poohsmommi

ENJDisneyFan said:


> FWIW, Touring Plans lists them in this order (from least to most busy):
> 
> 12/8 - #9 out of 21
> 12/1 - #11 out of 21
> 12/15 - #12 out of 21
> 
> Keep in mind those predictions are mostly based on ride wait times, not character lines, etc.



Thanks - I went on TP and couldn't find it.  I appreciate it!


----------



## marisas1011

Am I safe with a 4:25 dinner reservation with only a party ticket?


----------



## meryll83

marisas1011 said:


> Am I safe with a 4:25 dinner reservation with only a party ticket?


Yes, you can enter MK from 4pm


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> I think all OP was pointing out was that the holiday may drive up crowds for Monday's party - either due to actual business or school closures, or folks making their own long weekend out of any time off.



Yes, This! 
Typically, it's the Friday/Saturday or Sunday/Monday. Here my bank close on Mondays, not Fridays. Also, some schools and some city offices will be off (closed) that Monday. So my post was based on my area and typically the long weekend of being off on Monday, not Friday.


----------



## czmom

monique5 said:


> Yes, This!
> Typically, it's the Friday/Saturday or Sunday/Monday. Here my bank close on Mondays, not Fridays. Also, some schools and some city offices will be off (closed) that Monday. So my post was based on my area and typically the long weekend of being off on Monday, not Friday.



Really? I was hoping crowds would be gone. No idea it was a long weekend for some


----------



## Bsams1654

So for the record, Florida itself observes holidays that fall on a Saturday on the Friday prior and holidays that fall on Sunday are observed on Mondays. Yes I looked this up because I am one of those people who likes definitive answers.


----------



## monique5

Bsams1654 said:


> So for the record, Florida itself observes holidays that fall on a Saturday on the Friday prior and holidays that fall on Sunday are observed on Mondays. Yes I looked this up because I am one of those people who likes definitive answers.



Great! My response was to overall crowds - Sunday could have more of a crowd than Tuesday, due to those that are utilizing the long weekend. Those that would be traveling to WDW and coming from other states, as well as FL. Crowd levels based on ALL guests. 

My initial response was to give PP an idea that that Sunday may be different than other Sunday parties. Wasn't trying to determine who's actually off and when, just that crowd levels could be different.


----------



## adelaster

Cluelyss said:


> Veterans Day is the 11th, which falls on a Saturday this year, so may be observed on Monday some places.





monique5 said:


> Some may be off for Veteran's Day.





mom2rtk said:


> Wouldn't a Saturday holiday be observed on the Friday prior? I think that's when federal offices are closed.





Bsams1654 said:


> This is correct. If you look at any calendar they all have the "observed" holiday as Friday the 10th. But I am not sure if certain places go on a different schedule? Would seem odd.



I am factchecking myself today- but as a government employee I am pretty certain that most (if not all) states & the federal government adhere to the Saturday holiday Friday observance and Sunday holiday Monday observance rule. It is true that certain departments/staff are more inclined to take time off around a holiday, but I have never observed Veteran's day to be a popular one. The summer and winter holidays see far more vacations in my experience.

ETA:  Rhode Island is the only state that bucks this rule. They celebrate on 11/13 when everyone else does on 11/11. I created a spreadsheet of all state holidays- & learned some interesting and some distressing things about our country in the process.


----------



## disney1971girl

Does anyone know how many tickets they sell to MVMCP each party?


----------



## monique5

disney1971girl said:


> Does anyone know how many tickets they sell to MVMCP each party?



No exact number. Speculated 20K-25K. Others speculate that that number has increased over the past few years.


----------



## lovelymarshmallow

The Federal Reserve standard holiday schedule mandates that if January 1, July 4, November 11 or December 25 fall on a Sunday, the following Monday will be observed as a holiday. If January 1, July 4, November 11 or December 25 occur on a Saturday, the preceding Friday will not be observed as a holiday.  Businesses that follow the Federal Reserve's holiday schedule will be closed on Saturday.  If they're not open on Saturday, no holiday is granted as an observed holiday.


----------



## monique5

*"Official" Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party 2017 - Believe in the Magic
*
_Let's stay on the topic of this thread please. MVMCP! _
_No more posts regarding observance of holidays._


_My post to original question. Sunday or Tuesday...._
I was just suggesting to OP on deciding on dates. I am aware of observance of holidays. However, where I am, city employees have always had that day off, and schools in my area and surrounding areas have that Monday off. Therefore, other places could too. It could or could not have an impact on Sunday's party. That's all! 


*Happy planning! 87D until my Christmas at Disney! *


----------



## Rich M

monique5 said:


> *"Official" Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party 2017 - Believe in the Magic
> *
> _Let's stay on the topic of this thread please. MVMCP! _
> _No more posts regarding observance of holidays._


----------



## Eeyore's My Favorite

Just purchased my Florida Resident APs today & immediately called and purchased my MVMCP tickets for DH & I for November 14th.  Really excited.  It was his suggestion so that we can do something different this year.  And we are staying at AKL.  It's been a heck of a year health wise for both of us and Irma just about did us in so we are looking forward to our first MVMCP.


----------



## monique5

Eeyore's My Favorite said:


> Just purchased my Florida Resident APs today & immediately called and purchased my MVMCP tickets for DH & I for November 14th.  Really excited.  It was his suggestion so that we can do something different this year.  And we are staying at AKL.  It's been a heck of a year health wise for both of us and Irma just about did us in so we are looking forward to our first MVMCP.



Woo-hoo! I love AKL, especially during the Christmas holidays. The trees and decorations are beautiful.


----------



## mercydisney

Why are the MVMCP tickets more expensive then the MHHP?   I have been to both and think the Halloween party has a lot more to offer.  Have I missed something in the Christmas Party?


----------



## keepswimming76

DiannaVM said:


> Can someone give me a rough idea on what to expect as far as wait times are concerned for characters?
> 
> I already anticipate that Sandy Claws will be a lengthy wait, so we are lining up for him as soon as possible.



We had no intention of meeting characters at the first party we attended, which was last year. But we happened to walk past Sandy Claws right as the first parade was getting going and the line was short, only about 15 minutes. Totally worth it!


----------



## LucyBC80

Christmas Party dance parties:

Are they worth it? How long do you spend at each one? Trying to create a game plan here!


----------



## keepswimming76

LucyBC80 said:


> Christmas Party dance parties:
> 
> Are they worth it? How long do you spend at each one? Trying to create a game plan here!



We went last year with our six year old daughter and 10 year old son. They both really, really loved the dance parties. We stopped by the one in Tomorrowland a couple of times for about 15 minutes each time.  It was neat to pop in and out of. I got great video of my kids dancing with Reindeer!


----------



## SilSprBea

I've never been to an MVMCP so not sure how early you need to stake out a parade spot. I know it's super early for Main Street, which we don't want to do (too much idle time for our kids). If we were to plan on watching the 1st parade somewhere in Fronteirland (either deep in Fronteirland,  or up near the Hall of Presidents), how early would we need to arrive for a good spot? Is 30 minutes sufficient, or even in Fronteirland to you need more like 45+ minutes ahead of time?  Thanks


----------



## robndani

PuppyJonathan said:


> Ok I'm missing that, phew! Still going on one of the more popular dates but at least it won't be that!



We're from Jersey but moved to FL. We are going that week to meet friends from NJ. LOL!  Also going to the first party and none of us have gone to one before!


----------



## robndani

Anna Marie said:


> That's what I've been told...someone said the fireworks are wonderful! How likely would it be to snag an earlier reservation closer to our trip? I know BOG is super popular!



We went to a MNSSHP last year and thought we would walk up and check and they said they could seat us!  They said a family JUST walked up and canceled. Not sure if that's true (it would be a big coincidence) but whatever!  You could always try that!


----------



## Cluelyss

mercydisney said:


> Why are the MVMCP tickets more expensive then the MHHP?   I have been to both and think the Halloween party has a lot more to offer.  Have I missed something in the Christmas Party?


Everything is more expensive at WDW around Christmas.........


----------



## mercydisney

Cluelyss said:


> Everything is more expensive at WDW around Christmas.........


Good Answer!!! That is what I was thinking but thought their must be something  was missing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sorry to kind of hijack the thread with an almost off topic post...does anyone here know if there is an overall Christmas at Disney thread for this year or if there will be one? That will list things like the new projections at DHS and the food booths at Epcot etc.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sorry to kind of hijack the thread with an almost off topic post...does anyone here know if there is an overall Christmas at Disney thread for this year or if there will be one? That will list things like the new projections at DHS and the food booths at Epcot etc.



I haven't seen one for this year. I do have Holiday Happenings in Post #2 that includes Christmas/Holiday events @ WDW (i.e. Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!, CP, Holidays Around the World at Epcot).


----------



## PrincessPiperMommy

SilSprBea said:


> I've never been to an MVMCP so not sure how early you need to stake out a parade spot. I know it's super early for Main Street, which we don't want to do (too much idle time for our kids). If we were to plan on watching the 1st parade somewhere in Fronteirland (either deep in Fronteirland,  or up near the Hall of Presidents), how early would we need to arrive for a good spot? Is 30 minutes sufficient, or even in Fronteirland to you need more like 45+ minutes ahead of time?  Thanks


I'm interested in this as well!!!  Ive done the MNSSHP several times, but not the MVMCP so I'm not sure on timing either.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SilSprBea said:


> I've never been to an MVMCP so not sure how early you need to stake out a parade spot. I know it's super early for Main Street, which we don't want to do (too much idle time for our kids). If we were to plan on watching the 1st parade somewhere in Fronteirland (either deep in Fronteirland,  or up near the Hall of Presidents), how early would we need to arrive for a good spot? Is 30 minutes sufficient, or even in Fronteirland to you need more like 45+ minutes ahead of time?  Thanks





PrincessPiperMommy said:


> I'm interested in this as well!!!  Ive done the MNSSHP several times, but not the MVMCP so I'm not sure on timing either.



Sold out parties, yes, you'll probably need to show up in Frontierland 45-1 hour for the first parade. If it is an emptier party I'd still say 45 for the first parade. I always recommend watching the parade in front of the train station on Main Street. For some reason the spots on either side of the street really don't get taken that early.


----------



## JennLTX

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sold out parties, yes, you'll probably need to show up in Frontierland 45-1 hour for the first parade. If it is an emptier party I'd still say 45 for the first parade. I always recommend watching the parade in front of the train station on Main Street. For some reason the spots on either side of the street really don't get taken that early.


What about the second parade?  How early for that one?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

JennLTX said:


> What about the second parade?  How early for that one?



Second parade you don't need to line up as early. I hesitate to give you an exact estimate, as these can all change party to party. Do you have attractions to ride or characters you want to meet that are in or next to Frontierland? That way you could keep your eye on the growing crowds.

For instance, if you want to ride HM or BTMR, maybe do that an hour before the parade and keep your eyes on the crowds.


----------



## JennLTX

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Second parade you don't need to line up as early. I hesitate to give you an exact estimate, as these can all change party to party. Do you have attractions to ride or characters you want to meet that are in or next to Frontierland? That way you could keep your eye on the growing crowds.
> 
> For instance, if you want to ride HM or BTMR, maybe do that an hour before the parade and keep your eyes on the crowds.


Excellent plan.  Thank you!


----------



## chimo2u

We've been booked at BOG for 6:30 ever since they opened dining for BOG on party nights. There are 5 of us (our 3 adult boys (21/25/25 - our 2 sons and oldest son's bf) with hubby and I. I've tried high and low to change our BOG reservation to around 5:00 but no luck! I Really hate wasting party time to eat but since the boys only want shorter ride Lines and don't really care about parades and character greets, I am hoping we can be in and out fast! Don't know the chances of getting in earlier if we walk up to check -- just don't want to be charged a no show fee for our 6:30 if they could fit us in earlier. My son really wants to try this restaurant so I guess we are keeping the reservation regardless but will keep stalking for a earlier time for the 5 of us!! 


M





Anna Marie said:


> Our TA was able to change our MVMCP nights for us! We were originally scheduled for 12/21, but she was able to change it to 12/17, saving us around $60. My only regret is losing our 6:40pm BOG reservation from our original MVMCP party night. I have been searching high and low for another reservation! I got an alert from Touring Plans last week with a perfect time before our party, but by the time I signed on it was gone.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chimo2u said:


> We've been booked at BOG for 6:30 ever since they opened dining for BOG on party nights. There are 5 of us (our 3 adult boys (21/25/25 - our 2 sons and oldest son's bf) with hubby and I. I've tried high and low to change our BOG reservation to around 5:00 but no luck! I Really hate wasting party time to eat but since the boys only want shorter ride Lines and don't really care about parades and character greets, I am hoping we can be in and out fast! Don't know the chances of getting in earlier if we walk up to check -- just don't want to be charged a no show fee for our 6:30 if they could fit us in earlier. My son really wants to try this restaurant so I guess we are keeping the reservation regardless but will keep stalking for a earlier time for the 5 of us!!
> M



If they can fit you in earlier just let them know about your later reservation and I wouldn't think it'd be a problem.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Just a warning - as I had a 6pm two years ago - waited 30ish mins just to get seated - def show up as early as you can to check in if no earlier slots open


----------



## Rich M

FinnsMom7 said:


> Just a warning - as I had a 6pm two years ago - waited 30ish mins just to get seated - def show up as early as you can to check in if no earlier slots open



Remember this year they are closing the park to regular guest at 6PM so hopefully that helps with people who are dining during the party to get in a little quicker this year. fingers crossed


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sold out parties, yes, you'll probably need to show up in Frontierland 45-1 hour for the first parade. If it is an emptier party I'd still say 45 for the first parade. I always recommend watching the parade in front of the train station on Main Street. For some reason the spots on either side of the street really don't get taken that early.


I'll second the train station recommendation. Always seems to be "last minute" spots in this area. 

Also, another thing to consider is that it only snows on Main Street, you won't have snow during the parade in Frontierland.


----------



## KurtC

Cluelyss said:


> I'll second the train station recommendation. Always seems to be "last minute" spots in this area.
> 
> Also, another thing to consider is that it only snows on Main Street, you won't have snow during the parade in Frontierland.


Does it snow on Main Street at other times (other than during the parade)?


----------



## IceQueen182

chimo2u said:


> We've been booked at BOG for 6:30 ever since they opened dining for BOG on party nights. There are 5 of us (our 3 adult boys (21/25/25 - our 2 sons and oldest son's bf) with hubby and I. I've tried high and low to change our BOG reservation to around 5:00 but no luck! I Really hate wasting party time to eat but since the boys only want shorter ride Lines and don't really care about parades and character greets, I am hoping we can be in and out fast! Don't know the chances of getting in earlier if we walk up to check -- just don't want to be charged a no show fee for our 6:30 if they could fit us in earlier. My son really wants to try this restaurant so I guess we are keeping the reservation regardless but will keep stalking for a earlier time for the 5 of us!!
> 
> 
> M



I just went through this same dilemma!  I had a 6:30 BOG dinner on our MVMCP night, and since we've never been to a party and can't stay too late with little kids, I ended up canceling (which killed me a little bit since we've never been able to snag a dinner!).  I'm searching pretty obsessively for an ADR around 4:30 or 5 but haven't had any luck either.  Fingers crossed we both find earlier dinner ADRs soon!  Good luck!


----------



## DiannaVM

KurtC said:


> Does it snow on Main Street at other times (other than during the parade)?


I was wondering this too....


----------



## SilSprBea

Cluelyss said:


> I'll second the train station recommendation. Always seems to be "last minute" spots in this area.
> 
> Also, another thing to consider is that it only snows on Main Street, you won't have snow during the parade in Frontierland.



I'm liking the train station ides.  For the 1st parade, what is considered "last minute" for a spot?  Still an hour early? We're going Sunday 11/28 so it will be a crowded party!  My dilemma is that we have the MVMCP dessert party booked and that starts at 9, so we'd eat dessert from 9-9:30 and then head to the plaza gardens for our viewing of Holiday Wishes. I'm still contemplating whether or not we keep the party, but train station is closer to Tomorrowland Terrace than Fronteirland!  I really hate to spend so much time waiting for a parade and then waiting for Wishes.   I just don't know my kids would last!


----------



## BDL

DiannaVM said:


> I was wondering this too....



I've been to MVMCP 3 different yrs, and to my recollection, it will snow(p) on Main St. in an alternating fashion.  I believe it is something like 15min on, 30 min off.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## DiannaVM

While we are on the subject of the parade. For MNSSHP we would usually stake out a spot for the second parade so we can do more things during the first one. Is the second parade less crowded? In other words, would you recommend the first or the second? I would love to see it with the snow, but trying to be mindful that the time between the second one and the fireworks leaves very little time for us to do anything else except for keeping spots.


----------



## BDL

DiannaVM said:


> While we are on the subject of the parade. For MNSSHP we would usually stake out a spot for the second parade so we can do more things during the first one. Is the second parade less crowded? In other words, would you recommend the first or the second? I would love to see it with the snow, but trying to be mindful that the time between the second one and the fireworks leaves very little time for us to do anything else except for keeping spots.



I am 100% fully on team '2nd Parade'.  It will still get to 3-5 people deep.  But the lines form up later for the 2nd than the 1st.


----------



## Rich M

In using the second parade strategy is it a good time after viewing the 2nd parade to do character meets?


----------



## Cluelyss

SilSprBea said:


> I'm liking the train station ides.  For the 1st parade, what is considered "last minute" for a spot?  Still an hour early? We're going Sunday 11/28 so it will be a crowded party!  My dilemma is that we have the MVMCP dessert party booked and that starts at 9, so we'd eat dessert from 9-9:30 and then head to the plaza gardens for our viewing of Holiday Wishes. I'm still contemplating whether or not we keep the party, but train station is closer to Tomorrowland Terrace than Fronteirland!  I really hate to spend so much time waiting for a parade and then waiting for Wishes.   I just don't know my kids would last!


This will depend when the parade starts. For MNSSHP this year, the first parade was moved to 9:15, so no way to do the dessert party and first parade.


----------



## SilSprBea

Cluelyss said:


> This will depend when the parade starts. For MNSSHP this year, the first parade was moved to 9:15, so no way to do the dessert party and first parade.



I *think* the first parade is at 8:30 and the 2nd is at 11, but that is just what I've seen on sites that are guessing based on last year. Who knows what will really be the case when Disney releases the official schedule. 
Was the parade moved for MNSSHP because it's still daylight earlier with August parties?  For all the MVMCP it should be dark by 8 for sure!


----------



## Wonderwomom

Where do things currently stand with making fp+ selections for party night.  Other than my party tickets I have only a 1 day one park ticket that we are using on our last day and using at AK.  I managed to get a flights of passage FP which is no easy task.  The first day of our stay we are doing the party.  Id like to make the FP+ reservations for my party day but if they bump my last day of fast passes that would be my AK flight of passage day.  Recently is anyone having trouble booking the FP+ for party day or was that just an issue a couple months ago that has since gone away?


----------



## Cluelyss

SilSprBea said:


> I *think* the first parade is at 8:30 and the 2nd is at 11, but that is just what I've seen on sites that are guessing based on last year. Who knows what will really be the case when Disney releases the official schedule.
> Was the parade moved for MNSSHP because it's still daylight earlier with August parties?  For all the MVMCP it should be dark by 8 for sure!


Not sure why the change; historically the first parade has always been at 8:15 and it's been plenty dark by then.


----------



## IceQueen182

Wonderwomom said:


> Where do things currently stand with making fp+ selections for party night.  Other than my party tickets I have only a 1 day one park ticket that we are using on our last day and using at AK.  I managed to get a flights of passage FP which is no easy task.  We are there for 4 days.  The first day we are doing the party.  Id like to make the FP+ reservations for my party day but if they bump my last day of fast passes that would be my AK flight of passage day.  Recently is anyone having trouble booking the FP+ for party day or was that just an issue a couple months ago that has since gone away?



There's a really helpful thread going on about this: https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/page-3#post-58230268

I've also been following the MNSSHP thread since those parties have already started.  Sounds like it's a mixed bag and there isn't much rhyme or reason for why FPs are being canceled.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rich M said:


> In using the second parade strategy is it a good time after viewing the 2nd parade to do character meets?



Not really. What I've found since they moved the second parade time back to 11 pm is that by the time the parade is over there really isn't a lot of time to use the emptier, final hour of the party to do meets or rides.

I used to be a big advocate of the second parade, but now I always recommend seeing the first. The last hour of the party can be somewhat empty. That is just too good of a time to pass up to be waiting for and watching the parade. 

The first year they changed the parade to 11 we watched the second from Frontierland and by the time it was done and we got out of the crowds there was only about a half hour left to the party. At that point a lot of character lines were closed and we just felt like we couldn't squeeze anything in.


----------



## monique5

Wonderwomom said:


> Where do things currently stand with making fp+ selections for party night.  Other than my party tickets I have only a 1 day one park ticket that we are using on our last day and using at AK.  I managed to get a flights of passage FP which is no easy task.  We are there for 4 days.  The first day we are doing the party.  Id like to make the FP+ reservations for my party day but if they bump my last day of fast passes that would be my AK flight of passage day.  Recently is anyone having trouble booking the FP+ for party day or was that just an issue a couple months ago that has since gone away?





IceQueen182 said:


> There's a really helpful thread going on about this: https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/page-3#post-58230268
> 
> I've also been following the MNSSHP thread since those parties have already started.  Sounds like it's a mixed bag and there isn't much rhyme or reason for why FPs are being canceled.



This! Started separate thread for MVMCP, link posted in Post #1 under FP+ Information. Also, the MNSSHP & Scheduling FP+ is listed there as well since those parties have started.

Agree with IceQueen182, no particular reason on why some had FP+ cancelled.


----------



## Wonderwomom

monique5 said:


> This! Started separate thread for MVMCP, link posted in Post #1 under FP+ Information. Also, the MNSSHP & Scheduling FP+ is listed there as well since those parties have started.
> 
> Agree with IceQueen182, no particular reason on why some had FP+ cancelled.


Thanks, I'll check out that thread.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Just echoing pp question- when does it snow on Main Street?

Thanks!


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Just echoing pp question- when does it snow on Main Street?
> 
> Thanks!



Typically it snows on Main St. during Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas Parade & at the very end of MVMCP.

The snow is only on Main St.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Just echoing pp question- when does it snow on Main Street?
> 
> Thanks!


It will happen throughout the night - not sure if it is a set schedule or not but when we got to the park last year for party around 5:30 or so it was snowing by the time we walked to the castle it had stopped - it does go thru the parade as well.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

FinnsMom7 said:


> It will happen throughout the night - not sure if it is a set schedule or not but when we got to the park last year for party around 5:30 or so it was snowing by the time we walked to the castle it had stopped - it does go thru the parade as well.


That's happy news- I'd love to see it more than once


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Question.... Does anyone know if princes start meeting earlier than 7:00 with their princesses?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Question.... Does anyone know if princes start meeting earlier than 7:00 with their princesses?



Not in the past, but stay tuned for the first party this year because things do change.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Sorry another question- MVMCP on my mind today!! 

I'm sure this has already been discussed, but how soon before the first parade should we look for a spot on Main Street for viewing? I know an hour would be the safe bet, but don't want to waste all that party time... Would 30 min work for a not super busy night?

Thanks!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Sorry another question- MVMCP on my mind today!!
> 
> I'm sure this has already been discussed, but how soon before the first parade should we look for a spot on Main Street for viewing? I know an hour would be the safe bet, but don't want to waste all that party time... Would 30 min work for a not super busy night?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Sadly an hour is probably appropriate. However, if you want to gamble there are usually spots in front of the Train station a lot later than front row spots on the rest of Main Street.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sadly an hour is probably appropriate. However, if you want to gamble there are usually spots in front of the Train station a lot later than front row spots on the rest of Main Street.


Thanks Ohio!


----------



## JennLTX

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sadly an hour is probably appropriate. However, if you want to gamble there are usually spots in front of the Train station a lot later than front row spots on the rest of Main Street.


Here's a question:  the parade starts at 11:00 (for the second show) in Frontierland, correct? How long does it take to arrive in Town Square?


----------



## MaC410

Hey all, so last night I watched a vlog of someone attending last year's MVMCP. They arrived at the park close to the party start time and it looked like they were lead through a back way down main street. This back way had some photo opportunities and CMs handing out rather large snowman cookies wrapped in plastic. Is this how it typically goes for parties? Do they lead all the people arriving through a special way and hand out these cookies?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

JennLTX said:


> Here's a question:  the parade starts at 11:00 (for the second show) in Frontierland, correct? How long does it take to arrive in Town Square?



If I had to guess I'd say 15-20 minutes. Let me try to research this or maybe someone else will come along.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MaC410 said:


> Hey all, so last night I watched a vlog of someone attending last year's MVMCP. They arrived at the park close to the party start time and it looked like they were lead through a back way down main street. This back way had some photo opportunities and CMs handing out rather large snowman cookies wrapped in plastic. Is this how it typically goes for parties? Do they lead all the people arriving through a special way and hand out these cookies?



That is the Main Street bypass. You enter in the corner that is past Mickey's Town Square meet and greet. You don't have to walk that way once you enter, but they do encourage it during MNNSHP and MVMCP to help with traffic flow. I see no reason not to go that way unless you just have to have the view of the castle as you walk down Main Street.


----------



## JennLTX

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If I had to guess I'd say 15-20 minutes. Let me try to research this or maybe someone else will come along.


Thank you!!!


OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That is the Main Street bypass. You enter in the corner that is past Mickey's Town Square meet and greet. You don't have to walk that way once you enter, but they do encourage it during MNNSHP and MVMCP to help with traffic flow. I see no reason not to go that way unless you just have to have the view of the castle as you walk down Main Street.


Since we've got APs we'll already be inside the park.  Just to confirm, we don't have to go out and come back in again, right?  It's possible to get the party bands elsewhere?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

JennLTX said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Since we've got APs we'll already be inside the park.  Just to confirm, we don't have to go out and come back in again, right?  It's possible to get the party bands elsewhere?



Yep, there will most likely be three locations. They might already be listed on the first post. Of course I'd wait until after the first party and see if those are confirmed.


----------



## focusondisney

MaC410 said:


> Hey all, so last night I watched a vlog of someone attending last year's MVMCP. They arrived at the park close to the party start time and it looked like they were lead through a back way down main street. This back way had some photo opportunities and CMs handing out rather large snowman cookies wrapped in plastic. Is this how it typically goes for parties? Do they lead all the people arriving through a special way and hand out these cookies?



The Main Steet bypass was newly opened last year.  It was not really busy when we arrived for our party, so we were not directed there by CMs. But I knew about it from reading here. There was some type of sign, I just don't remember what. Anyway, I was glad we went that way. Yes, we did get the snowman cookies & had a few photos taken. It was a nice addition with decorations & Christmas music playing. Started off our night in the holiday spirit!


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If I had to guess I'd say 15-20 minutes. Let me try to research this or maybe someone else will come along.


More like 20 minutes. Here's a photo from MNSSHP last year, taken by the flagpole as the parade was arriving. Parade start time was 11:15, clock on Main Street shows 11:35.


----------



## kate3177

Just linked our Christmas Party tickets to MDE. We're going Dec. 22nd, and I know it's going to be crowded being the last night to go. But we are going to be at Magic Kingdom earlier that week for a regular park day, and I wanted to end our trip with the party. We're staying at BCV at the beginning of our trip and BLT at the end. So being able to walk back to our hotel was another reason to go with the last party. Haven't been to one in eight years and am so excited to see the parade, fireworks, and special characters. My girls were 2 and 4 on the last go around so we didn't make it to the end. Hopefully this time we'll be able to stay for the whole thing. Are there normally long lines for the cookies? I know that's going to be a big deal to my girls, but I'm not going to tell them about multiple stops if it eats up a lot of time.


----------



## monique5

kate3177 said:


> Just linked our Christmas Party tickets to MDE. We're going Dec. 22nd, and I know it's going to be crowded being the last night to go. But we are going to be at Magic Kingdom earlier that week for a regular park day, and I wanted to end our trip with the party. We're staying at BCV at the beginning of our trip and BLT at the end. So being able to walk back to our hotel was another reason to go with the last party. Haven't been to one in eight years and am so excited to see the parade, fireworks, and special characters. My girls were 2 and 4 on the last go around so we didn't make it to the end. Hopefully this time we'll be able to stay for the whole thing. Are there normally long lines for the cookies? I know that's going to be a big deal to my girls, but I'm not going to tell them about multiple stops if it eats up a lot of time.



 Maybe we will see you there. VGF for beginning of our trip and BLT for end. So we'll be at VGF on party night, boat ride was nice after Halloween party last year so we'll do that this year too, but walking with no wait to BLT was nice the last time we attended MVMCP.

Typically there is not a long line for cookies. There should be several locations. When party map is released, map will be in Post #1.

I just purchased our tickets! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Travelstovegas

Hi, everyone! I've been reading this thread with much interest, and I completely understand that once the first few parties happen, more details will come out that will make subsequent planning much easier. Our party night is 12/10, so I have plenty of time to plan still, however, I'm wondering a couple of things & would appreciate any feedback. 

I have seen recommendations that it's a good plan to grab a curb seat on Main Street for the first parade about an hour before parade time if you want to ensure a front row view. Regardless of what time the first parade starts (8pm/815pm), the general idea is probably that my family group of 10 (5 adults, 5 kids, 2 strollers), may want to find a spot around 7pm. I know there's a second parade, but some of the younger members of our group may not be able to stay awake until then, so at least as of now, we are feeling pretty firm on wanting to do the first parade. 

But - then I see the suggestion that if you want to meet the 7 Dwarfs, you should start lining up around 6pm. This is probably the only special character photo op that our group would like to do. We'd love a picture of all 10 of us with the 7 Dwarfs. So, even if we lined up at 6pm for them, they may not start their meet & greet until 7pm, which is the official MVMCP start time. And even with luck on our side, we probably wouldn't be finished getting a photo with them until 730pm at the very earliest, which already puts us past the time we should have grabbed a parade spot. 

So... is there any way to accomplish both watching the first parade (somewhat) decently AND getting a photo with a popular character(s)? Again, if we did the second parade or if we waited until close to party ending time (11pm-midnight) to get a photo with the Dwarfs, the possibility is that a few of the younger kiddos would either be asleep or actually would have left the party early to go back to the hotel. Realistically speaking, should we come to the conclusion that we will only be able to do one of these options (watch first parade at a good spot OR meet the 7 Dwarfs)?

Also - this question is for MVMCP but also Disney in general - what do you do with the strollers at parade time? We have two 6 year olds, two 4 year olds, and one 18 month old in our group & will have 2 side by side double strollers. If we all sit on the curb, where do we put the strollers? 

Thanks for any advice, it's much appreciated!


----------



## Cluelyss

Travelstovegas said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been reading this thread with much interest, and I completely understand that once the first few parties happen, more details will come out that will make subsequent planning much easier. Our party night is 12/10, so I have plenty of time to plan still, however, I'm wondering a couple of things & would appreciate any feedback.
> 
> I have seen recommendations that it's a good plan to grab a curb seat on Main Street for the first parade about an hour before parade time if you want to ensure a front row view. Regardless of what time the first parade starts (8pm/815pm), the general idea is probably that my family group of 10 (5 adults, 5 kids, 2 strollers), may want to find a spot around 7pm. I know there's a second parade, but some of the younger members of our group may not be able to stay awake until then, so at least as of now, we are feeling pretty firm on wanting to do the first parade.
> 
> But - then I see the suggestion that if you want to meet the 7 Dwarfs, you should start lining up around 6pm. This is probably the only special character photo op that our group would like to do. We'd love a picture of all 10 of us with the 7 Dwarfs. So, even if we lined up at 6pm for them, they may not start their meet & greet until 7pm, which is the official MVMCP start time. And even with luck on our side, we probably wouldn't be finished getting a photo with them until 730pm at the very earliest, which already puts us past the time we should have grabbed a parade spot.
> 
> So... is there any way to accomplish both watching the first parade (somewhat) decently AND getting a photo with a popular character(s)? Again, if we did the second parade or if we waited until close to party ending time (11pm-midnight) to get a photo with the Dwarfs, the possibility is that a few of the younger kiddos would either be asleep or actually would have left the party early to go back to the hotel. Realistically speaking, should we come to the conclusion that we will only be able to do one of these options (watch first parade at a good spot OR meet the 7 Dwarfs)?
> 
> Also - this question is for MVMCP but also Disney in general - what do you do with the strollers at parade time? We have two 6 year olds, two 4 year olds, and one 18 month old in our group & will have 2 side by side double strollers. If we all sit on the curb, where do we put the strollers?
> 
> Thanks for any advice, it's much appreciated!


The dwarfs have historically started meeting at 6:20. So ideally you would want to line up closer to 5/5:15.  This will ensure you are one of the first through the line, and will be done by 7, easily.


----------



## monique5

Travelstovegas said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been reading this thread with much interest, and I completely understand that once the first few parties happen, more details will come out that will make subsequent planning much easier. Our party night is 12/10, so I have plenty of time to plan still, however, I'm wondering a couple of things & would appreciate any feedback.
> 
> I have seen recommendations that it's a good plan to grab a curb seat on Main Street for the first parade about an hour before parade time if you want to ensure a front row view. Regardless of what time the first parade starts (8pm/815pm), the general idea is probably that my family group of 10 (5 adults, 5 kids, 2 strollers), may want to find a spot around 7pm. I know there's a second parade, but some of the younger members of our group may not be able to stay awake until then, so at least as of now, we are feeling pretty firm on wanting to do the first parade.
> 
> But - then I see the suggestion that if you want to meet the 7 Dwarfs, you should start lining up around 6pm. This is probably the only special character photo op that our group would like to do. We'd love a picture of all 10 of us with the 7 Dwarfs. So, even if we lined up at 6pm for them, they may not start their meet & greet until 7pm, which is the official MVMCP start time. And even with luck on our side, we probably wouldn't be finished getting a photo with them until 730pm at the very earliest, which already puts us past the time we should have grabbed a parade spot.
> 
> So... is there any way to accomplish both watching the first parade (somewhat) decently AND getting a photo with a popular character(s)? Again, if we did the second parade or if we waited until close to party ending time (11pm-midnight) to get a photo with the Dwarfs, the possibility is that a few of the younger kiddos would either be asleep or actually would have left the party early to go back to the hotel. Realistically speaking, should we come to the conclusion that we will only be able to do one of these options (watch first parade at a good spot OR meet the 7 Dwarfs)?
> 
> Also - this question is for MVMCP but also Disney in general - what do you do with the strollers at parade time? We have two 6 year olds, two 4 year olds, and one 18 month old in our group & will have 2 side by side double strollers. If we all sit on the curb, where do we put the strollers?
> 
> Thanks for any advice, it's much appreciated!



Parade: MNSSHP 1st parade is now @ 9:15pm vs. the usual 8:15/8:30, so can't say. If MVMCP follows suit then PP have posted in MNSSHP that 9:15pm (not on Main St. until 9:30ish), 10:15 fireworks, 11:15pm (2nd parade), so no real time between 1st parade and fireworks/fireworks and 2nd parade. So not recommending 2nd parade as better. Main St. is snow so more PP, 1hr early.???

7D: Now meeting @ 6:15 during MNSSHP, and same for MVMCP in the past. So probably the same for MVMCP.

Parade & Strollers: I typically see kids sitting in strollers at edge of curb in front of parents, since can't be on street during parade, have to be on sidewalk.

Also, this year MK will close @ 6pm on nights of MVMCP. A lot of unknown info at this time.


----------



## Sprockie

Just booked our first MVMCP tickets for the night of my DD's 16th birthday!  We've never been, and looking forward to the (hopefully) very short lines and Xmas decorations.  Not interested in characters at all, but definitely the fireworks and parade.  Hopefully we'll be able to stay up!  We're early risers and early to bed.  This party may kill us (in a good way).


----------



## Sarahraegraham

I know this isn't party-specific, but if anyone is still looking for FoP FPs go check now, they dropped a bunch earlier today!


----------



## pkondz

Sarahraegraham said:


> I know this isn't party-specific, but if anyone is still looking for FoP FPs go check now, they dropped a bunch earlier today!


Thanks! Took advantage of that.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Travelstovegas said:


> I have seen recommendations that it's a good plan to grab a curb seat on Main Street for the first parade about an hour before parade time if you want to ensure a front row view. Regardless of what time the first parade starts (8pm/815pm), the general idea is probably that my family group of 10 (5 adults, 5 kids, 2 strollers), may want to find a spot around 7pm. I know there's a second parade, but some of the younger members of our group may not be able to stay awake until then, so at least as of now, we are feeling pretty firm on wanting to do the first parade.



Wasn't it just announced that holding spots for parades would no longer be allowed by Disney?? I'm not sure if this is for party nights or every night...


----------



## siskaren

DisneyDork1969 said:


> Wasn't it just announced that holding spots for parades would no longer be allowed by Disney?? I'm not sure if this is for party nights or every night...



Apparently it's a big issue at Disneyland for locals in particular to hold spots for hours, which makes it hard for people to get through. As far as I know, it's not a problem at WDW.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

siskaren said:


> Apparently it's a big issue at Disneyland for locals in particular to hold spots for hours, which makes it hard for people to get through. As far as I know, it's not a problem at WDW.



Ahhhhh...Gotcha...good to know...


----------



## KDE

Does anyone know if you need to have a party ticket linked to your account prior to booking dinner during the Christmas party?  I haven't bought party tickets yet because I'm waiting to see when/if we can get a BOG dinner reservation.  I'm afraid if a reservation would become available that I wouldn't be able to book it because I don't have a party ticket yet.


----------



## monique5

KDE said:


> Does anyone know if you need to have a party ticket linked to your account prior to booking dinner during the Christmas party?  I haven't bought party tickets yet because I'm waiting to see when/if we can get a BOG dinner reservation.  I'm afraid if a reservation would become available that I wouldn't be able to book it because I don't have a party ticket yet.



The website states yes, and it's (dining during party) on a separate link from regular ADRs. However, PP posted booked ADR without ticket. With that being said, if make ADR & when you check in don't have party ticket (wristband), you'd be turned away; if have party ticket (wristband), you'll be seated.


----------



## monique5

Woo-hoo! Just purchased tickets for 2nd party, 12/19. 

Now, if only EMM would be offered in December.


----------



## monique5

*Holiday Happenings* 

Check out Post #2 for holiday activities and offerings at WDW.


----------



## KDE

monique5 said:


> The website states yes, and it's (dining during party) on a separate link from regular ADRs. However, PP posted booked ADR without ticket. With that being said, if make ADR & when you check in don't have party ticket (wristband), you'd be turned away; if have party ticket (wristband), you'll be seated.


Thank You!   That's what I was afraid of.  Hopefully I can get a reservation in the 4:00-6:00 time slot so it won't be an issue


----------



## LucyBC80

monique5 said:


> *Holiday Happenings*
> 
> Check out Post #2 for holiday activities and offerings at WDW.


Can't wait till they release the merchandise and the activities for this year's party. And the cookies! The last party I went to they were only serving sugar cookies and now they have lots of options and fun designs. Is it December yet?


----------



## ashnicole

I’ve never been to MVMCP so I’m really exited to go! I searched through some of the pages and didn’t see anything so I apologize if it’s been asked already, but I have a couple of questions about merchandise for the party.
Is it sold only during party hours? Also, how long are the lines usually and do they usually sell out at the first couple of parties?


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> Can't wait till they release the merchandise and the activities for this year's party. And the cookies! The last party I went to they were only serving sugar cookies and now they have lots of options and fun designs. Is it December yet?



Yes! I posted the merchandise when showcased in July. I am ready for the red with green bow Minnie Headband! I know, everyday, I'm like, Ugh! it's only been a day.


----------



## Piglet001

pkondz said:


> Thanks! Took advantage of that.


----------



## Piglet001

Sarahraegraham said:


> I know this isn't party-specific, but if anyone is still looking for FoP FPs go check now, they dropped a bunch earlier today!


Thank you!  Got one!!


----------



## fflmaster

Question, is it possible to follow the end of the 1st parade until it reaches the hub and then stop at that spot in the middle of the street to watch the fireworks?


----------



## asuburbanman

Is it likely that the Thursday 12/9 party will sell out in advance? 

We are traveling with a little one and are going to try to hit rides at extra magic hours the night before. (Grandparents are watching the little one). 

If we are feeling ambitious or don't get on everything, I was thinking about buying party passes when we head back to Magic Kingdom on the 9th and grandparents will watch the little one.


----------



## Rich M

KDE said:


> Does anyone know if you need to have a party ticket linked to your account prior to booking dinner during the Christmas party?  I haven't bought party tickets yet because I'm waiting to see when/if we can get a BOG dinner reservation.  I'm afraid if a reservation would become available that I wouldn't be able to book it because I don't have a party ticket yet.



I booked my BOG Christmas party one without purchasing my tickets.


----------



## monique5

asuburbanman said:


> Is it likely that the Thursday 12/9 party will sell out in advance?
> 
> We are traveling with a little one and are going to try to hit rides at extra magic hours the night before. (Grandparents are watching the little one).
> 
> If we are feeling ambitious or don't get on everything, I was thinking about buying party passes when we head back to Magic Kingdom on the 9th and grandparents will watch the little one.



Post #3 lists which parties sold out last year and the date it sold out on.

As of now, MNSSHP nor MVMCP have no sold out parties. Trending differently this year.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ashnicole said:


> I’ve never been to MVMCP so I’m really exited to go! I searched through some of the pages and didn’t see anything so I apologize if it’s been asked already, but I have a couple of questions about merchandise for the party.
> Is it sold only during party hours? Also, how long are the lines usually and do they usually sell out at the first couple of parties?



Yes, as long as it is party specific you need your party wristband to purchase and it won't be sold until 7 pm. Lines can be long at certain locations. I think the storybook circus location usually has a shorter line. Some merchandise will most likely sell out early, like limited edition pin sets. 



fflmaster said:


> Question, is it possible to follow the end of the 1st parade until it reaches the hub and then stop at that spot in the middle of the street to watch the fireworks?



Probably.


----------



## LucyBC80

Question about last year's party : Did Columbia Harbour House close at 5pm or did it close at all? We're having lunch at Contempo Cafe around 2pm but I know we'll be hungry again before the party is over and CHH is the only quick service we like at MK. I'd hate to be forced to go to Pinocchio's Village Haus to eat plain cheese pizza because no one else serves (good) piscatarian/vegetarian food.


----------



## KDE

Rich M said:


> I booked my BOG Christmas party one without purchasing my tickets.


Thank you.  I was able to get one too!  I'm not happy with the time since it is 9:50 pm but I'll take what I can get at this point!


----------



## monique5

KDE said:


> Thank you.  I was able to get one too!  I'm not happy with the time since it is 9:50 pm but I'll take what I can get at this point!



Keep trying and go to this thread
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...s-in-first-post.3609310/page-11#post-58228297 and select Watch Thread.


----------



## KDE

monique5 said:


> Keep trying and go to this thread
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...s-in-first-post.3609310/page-11#post-58228297 and select Watch Thread.


Thank You!


----------



## monique5

KDE said:


> Thank You!


----------



## paradesintherain

I still can't decide if I actually want to do the Christmas party. My friend doesn't like parades (which is crazy, I know), I don't like Christmas music, and I'm pretty sure the last time I went to the Christmas party my brother went back to the hotel early so it was kind of a waste of money. But I do think the parade is very fun, and last time I only watched the fireworks from Fantasyland, and it would be great to have more time at Magic Kingdom.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Question - if you've already bought regular-priced tickets but have an AP, will they refund the difference (between reg and AP price)?

Wanted to see if anyone had experience before I bare my Scrooge self to Disney customer service


----------



## Eeyore's My Favorite

earfulofmagic said:


> Question - if you've already bought regular-priced tickets but have an AP, will they refund the difference (between reg and AP price)?
> 
> Wanted to see if anyone had experience before I bare my Scrooge self to Disney customer service



I think the difference was only a couple of dollars between the regular ticket & the Xmas ticket using the AP discount.


----------



## keishashadow

FP+ day for me tomorrow, can anyone verify this:

AP holders & just bought my MVMCP tix.  If we are in the MK prior to 6 pm, we can still stay & ride?


----------



## monique5

keishashadow said:


> FP+ day for me tomorrow, can anyone verify this:
> 
> AP holders & just bought my MVMCP tix.  If we are in the MK prior to 6 pm, we can still stay & ride?



Yes (unless changes made this year). Go to inside location to check-in and get wristband. Locations will be updated in Post #1 when released.


----------



## monique5

*80D until our Disney Christmas Vacation! *


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> *80D until our Disney Christmas Vacation! *


But who's counting?!


----------



## Ouida

Cluelyss said:


> But who's counting?!


Kids starting counting at 118 days. We are down to 47.


----------



## Trap

61 for us


----------



## Rich M

73 days till we leave, 13 days until online check in and FastPass Selection. Can't wait


----------



## MaC410

2 months, 3 days, 18 hours, 27 minutes and 37 seconds until our next trip! haha


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> But who's counting?!



Me, myself & I. 

Looks like others are too. I was going to add...20D until FP+ selections. 

EDIT - You're attending 12/22 too?


----------



## monique5




----------



## mousestruck

I have been waiting on buying my tickets because I'm not sure if we'll be a party of 3 or 4.  Does anyone know if there is danger of the first or second party nights (11/9 or 11/10) selling out?  Do those nights typically sell out?  It's a super busy week, I know, but want to hold out as long as possible because I'd hate to lose money on a ticket if my son can't go.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mousestruck said:


> I have been waiting on buying my tickets because I'm not sure if we'll be a party of 3 or 4.  Does anyone know if there is danger of the first or second party nights (11/9 or 11/10) selling out?  Do those nights typically sell out?  It's a super busy week, I know, but want to hold out as long as possible because I'd hate to lose money on a ticket if my son can't go.



Good chance of the first night selling out, second not so much.


----------



## shanew21

84 days here.


----------



## mousestruck

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Good chance of the first night selling out, second not so much.



Okay, thanks so much for the reply.  We'd prefer the second night anyway, but I thought a Friday night would be busier than a Thursday night (even if Thursday is the first party).  I'll bite the bullet soon!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mousestruck said:


> Okay, thanks so much for the reply.  We'd prefer the second night anyway, but I thought a Friday night would be busier than a Thursday night (even if Thursday is the first party).  I'll bite the bullet soon!



The first Christmas party can usually be pretty busy. This is due to several factors. Bloggers needing to be first to report on happenings and people who extend their Halloween trips so they can get a MNSSHP and a MVMCP.  

Usually Fridays are the busiest day of the week, but due to those above mentioned factors there is a much better chance of the first selling out.


----------



## DiannaVM

I am down to 37 days for the trip and 45 for MVMCP!!!


----------



## MaC410

So I'm always seeing people say that Fridays are the busiest nights for MVMCP. My upcoming trip has us going to MVMCP 12/1 and 12/8 to bookend our trip. Both of those nights are Fridays. What kind of busy are people talking about when they say it about these parties? Do these parties ever get so busy that it just feels like a waste of money? Are the lines for rides on "busy" party nights barely even shorter or anything? Just trying to get an idea of what "busy" actually means when people are talking about these parties.


----------



## LvsTnk

73 Days for us!

Annnnd  I think I’m just about to bite the bullet and do a second party. I’m trying really hard not to do it but there is just too much fun to be had to fit it all in on one party.


----------



## Spridell

LvsTnk said:


> 73 Days for us!
> 
> Annnnd  I think I’m just about to bite the bullet and do a second party. I’m trying really hard not to do it but there is just too much fun to be had to fit it all in on one party.



I have done 2 nights the last 2 years in a row.

Too much fun indeed to have, and plus if one night u skip the parade and go on bunch of attractions there are like no lines at all.  Last year I think i did 4 or 5 attractions in 35 minutes while everyone else was at the parade.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MaC410 said:


> So I'm always seeing people say that Fridays are the busiest nights for MVMCP. My upcoming trip has us going to MVMCP 12/1 and 12/8 to bookend our trip. Both of those nights are Fridays. What kind of busy are people talking about when they say it about these parties? Do these parties ever get so busy that it just feels like a waste of money? Are the lines for rides on "busy" party nights barely even shorter or anything? Just trying to get an idea of what "busy" actually means when people are talking about these parties.



It's all really relative. Which may not have been the answer you were looking for.

If you are looking at two different nights in early December, then yes, Friday will Probably be busier than say a Tuesday or Sunday.(emphasis on probably because no one can predict these things). This is because most locals will not have school/work in the morning.

If one of your parties sells out don't worry about attraction waits. Lines for rides just don't get that long during parties, most people are there to meet special characters, see the shows, watch the fireworks and parades. SDMT usually keeps a 20ish minute wait. Jungle Cruise might have a wait because it turns into the holiday specific Jingle Cruise. Besides that you will be able to walk on or wait at most 10 minutes for most rides. 

Predicting party crowds is not an exact science, though many of us would love to have the crystal ball. If you are attending two Fridays in early December odds are they will not sell out. I would try not to worry about it.


----------



## MaC410

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's all really relative. Which may not have been the answer you were looking for.
> 
> If you are looking at two different nights in early December, then yes, Friday will Probably be busier than say a Tuesday or Sunday.(emphasis on probably because no one can predict these things). This is because most locals will not have school/work in the morning.
> 
> If one of your parties sells out don't worry about attraction waits. Lines for rides just don't get that long during parties, most people are there to meet special characters, see the shows, watch the fireworks and parades. SDMT usually keeps a 20ish minute wait. Jungle Cruise might have a wait because it turns into the holiday specific Jingle Cruise. Besides that you will be able to walk on or wait at most 10 minutes for most rides.
> 
> Predicting party crowds is not an exact science, though many of us would love to have the crystal ball. If you are attending two Fridays in early December odds are they will not sell out. I would try not to worry about it.



Thanks for all the info. What you said actually was the answer I was looking for! It sounds like we shouldn't really worry about the party crowds much. We aren't going to the parties to meet characters. We are mostly going for the rides, snacks, atmosphere and fireworks. We plan to do the parade but plan to do the later parade where crowds are typically smaller too.


----------



## robndani

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Good chance of the first night selling out, second not so much.



Blah.... we're going the first night. We've never been before. We don't have expectations and we can always drive up for another party if we love it and feel like we missed a lot.


----------



## monique5

LvsTnk said:


> 73 Days for us!
> 
> Annnnd  I think I’m just about to bite the bullet and do a second party. I’m trying really hard not to do it but there is just too much fun to be had to fit it all in on one party.



19th & 22nd for us.


----------



## ashnicole

Other than The 7 dwarves and jack, how long usually are character meets (donald/Scrooge, Mary Poppins,etc...) on an average night?


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

79 Days! FP+ Window for me opens with the next 19 Days because I am doing an overnight stay at Boulder Ridge! (Attending MVMCP on 12/14)
PTR here - https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...ing-the-night-solo-december-2017-ptr.3634108/


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Me, myself & I.
> 
> Looks like others are too. I was going to add...20D until FP+ selections.
> 
> EDIT - You're attending 12/22 too?


Yes, we'll be at the 12/22 party. 

85 days to go (but I'm not counting either!)


----------



## LucyBC80

ashnicole said:


> Other than The 7 dwarves and jack, how long usually are character meets (donald/Scrooge, Mary Poppins,etc...) on an average night?


Scrooge can have a long wait depending when you decide to queue. Ge there while the first parade is going for a better wait time. Back in 2014 I waited around 45 minutes.


----------



## Shrfleen

We are 46 days away


----------



## LvsTnk

I have the 12th of Dec already thinking of doing the 14th too. 

We have done 2 parties up until last year.  I’m thinking you only live once and I’m just gunna do that second party. Especially since the parade viewing isn’t included in the dessert party this year. We won’t have enough time to fit everything in. Also I’m sporting a walking boot right now for surgery on a broken ankle so I’m not going to be able to go all out for sure.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

We are attending MVMCP for the first time with friends this year. We are attending the first Friday night, so I assume it will be quite busy with locals.

I was thinking the Dessert Party would make for a nice break.

Has anyone attended both the seated Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party and the Plaza Hub party? Is it worth the extra $20 to sit down? We are planning to arrive at 4:00, so I was wondering if this would make a time to sit and relax for about an hour.


----------



## adelaster

What is it that everyone is doing that takes two parties?


----------



## SilSprBea

disneyeveryyear said:


> We are attending MVMCP for the first time with friends this year. We are attending the first Friday night, so I assume it will be quite busy with locals.
> 
> I was thinking the Dessert Party would make for a nice break.
> 
> Has anyone attended both the seated Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party and the Plaza Hub party? Is it worth the extra $20 to sit down? We are planning to arrive at 4:00, so I was wondering if this would make a time to sit and relax for about an hour.



I think the angle of viewing the fireworks is the biggest difference between the two.  Everyone is seated for desserts, so you can still take a break.  Then for the plaza viewing they move you so you are at an angle in front of the castle, standing or either sitting on the plaza.  For the Tomorrowland Terrace view, you're off to the side a bit and seated for the actual fireworks. Also, the Tomorrowland one is covered in case of wetter weather, although if it was really rainy my guess is that the fireworks would be cancelled.


----------



## JennLTX

SilSprBea said:


> I think the angle of viewing the fireworks is the biggest difference between the two.  Everyone is seated for desserts, so you can still take a break.  Then for the plaza viewing they move you so you are at an angle in front of the castle, standing or either sitting on the plaza.  For the Tomorrowland Terrace view, you're off to the side a bit and seated for the actual fireworks. Also, the Tomorrowland one is covered in case of wetter weather, although if it was really rainy my guess is that the fireworks would be cancelled.


I've done the HEA party with Plaza, and given the amount of castle projections, I would not want to do it with the Terrace view.  That said, I've no idea how projections may or may not play into Holiday Wishes, so it might not be such an issue.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

adelaster said:


> What is it that everyone is doing that takes two parties?


A lot of people have mentioned doing one party mainly for character M&Gs and one mainly for rides.


----------



## MaC410

adelaster said:


> What is it that everyone is doing that takes two parties?



Nothing in my plan takes two parties to get done. We just want to be there for two parties. One to start our trip and one to end our trip. To us it seems like a great way to start and end our trip. 

Also, when we go to Disney World we never like to do things once!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

adelaster said:


> What is it that everyone is doing that takes two parties?



Characters probably. If you want to meet a lot and do fireworks and the parade and shows it just isn't possible.


----------



## duketennisgal

We are heading down to Orlando on Nov 27th and we only have 4 full park days planned (29th through Dec 2nd).  I bit the bullet and decided to get tickets for the party on the 28th!  Being able to enter the park at 4:00 was the deciding factor for us.  We are two adults in our 30s so characters aren't really our thing, but rides with short wait times is totally our thing!  I can't wait!


----------



## adelaster

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Characters probably. If you want to meet a lot and do fireworks and the parade and shows it just isn't possible.


Are the characters visible as you walk around? I really enjoyed Disneyland,  where they were just out and about. I don't need pictures or signatures or conversations -whatever it is people do!- but I was hoping to see some fun festive characters, even from a distance. Really bums me out how swarmed they seem to get in Florida.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

adelaster said:


> Are the characters visible as you walk around? I really enjoyed Disneyland,  where they were just out and about. I don't need pictures or signatures or conversations -whatever it is people do!- but I was hoping to see some fun festive characters, even from a distance. Really bums me out how swarmed they seem to get in Florida.



Yes you'll be able to see most of them. Just be sure to check out their locations on the party map once that comes out. A lot of them are tucked away back in Storybook Circus but you can still see them by just walking by.


----------



## Anna Marie

robndani said:


> We went to a MNSSHP last year and thought we would walk up and check and they said they could seat us!  They said a family JUST walked up and canceled. Not sure if that's true (it would be a big coincidence) but whatever!  You could always try that!



OTE="robndani, post: 58224931, member: 502006"]We went to a MNSSHP last year and thought we would walk up and check and they said they could seat us!  They said a family JUST walked up and canceled. Not sure if that's true (it would be a big coincidence) but whatever!  You could always try that![/QUOTE]
We may do that! Thanks!


----------



## LucyBC80

adelaster said:


> What is it that everyone is doing that takes two parties?





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Characters probably. If you want to meet a lot and do fireworks and the parade and shows it just isn't possible.


This!

We're doing three parties!

I want to meet specific characters, the ones with the longest wait usually, so we can't really see most of the shows and special offers like the dancing parties and the parades. So one of the parties are exclusively for meeting characters. The second party will be specifically to see parades and shows. And the last one we're doing it just to enjoy Magic Kingdom all dressed up for Christmas as it is our favorite time of the year.


----------



## Cluelyss

JennLTX said:


> I've done the HEA party with Plaza, and given the amount of castle projections, I would not want to do it with the Terrace view.  That said, I've no idea how projections may or may not play into Holiday Wishes, so it might not be such an issue.


While there are not nearly the projections in Holiday Widhes that HEA has, I still hate the off center view from the terrace. And too many trees blocking your view of the castle (refer to black blob, below). I'd recommend the garden seating for a better view and better price. As mentioned, you still get a table and chairs for dessert, and many sit in the grass in the gardens as well.


----------



## LucyBC80

What do you do think of people going to the party wearing pajamas? We're thinking about going to one of the parties using flannel Christmas pajamas, that could be so fun if done right!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

LucyBC80 said:


> What do you do think of people going to the party wearing pajamas? We're thinking about going to one of the parties using flannel Christmas pajamas, that could be so fun if done right!



I think that would make for some awfully cute pictures.

I would go ahead and wear them, be advised that not as many people dress up Christmassy as dress up for Halloween, especially if it is an earlier party. But don't let that stop you.

One year my friend made us Christmas poodle type skirts, mine had orange bird with some Christmas lights and hers had Olaf.

A different year I went with 10 members of my family and we all wore ugly Christmas sweaters (we took every single one from the collection that our grandmother had given us over the years) and we were a huge hit. All the CMs loved the shirts.


----------



## adelaster

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think that would make for some awfully cute pictures.
> 
> I would go ahead and wear them, be advised that not as many people dress up Christmassy as dress up for Halloween, especially if it is an earlier party. But don't let that stop you.
> 
> One year my friend made us Christmas poodle type skirts, mine had orange bird with some Christmas lights and hers had Olaf.
> 
> A different year I went with 10 members of my family and we all wore ugly Christmas sweaters (we took every single one from the collection that our grandmother had given us over the years) and we were a huge hit. All the CMs loved the shirts.


That's so fun!  I definitely want to try to dress up at least a little bit. It will depend on the weather when we go to determine exactly what I will wear. I'm sure I will be torn between dressy and cheesy. I've never worn ears or a hat or anything in the Parks, but I feel like Christmas might be a good time to give it a try.


----------



## Graciesmom77

I'm so excited! We haven't been to Disney in a few years and I miss it so much! We are only going to do MVMCP, and then one day at Universal and one day at Disney Springs, but that's better than nothing. I'm sure many of you deal with the same thing we do, but as a family of 6, 4 people are considered adults and 2 kids, it gets expensive so quickly! We aren't telling the girls until the Sunday before we leave and I'm so excited I can't deal with it. I think I'm going to go ahead and buy the tickets this weekend for the party. We'll be there December 14th. I can't wait to find out when we're going to be able to enter the party. I am really hoping it's 4 like in the past.


----------



## alhurricane

Just purchased our tickets to the 11/16 party! This will be our first party and it’s also an anniversary trip for my wife and me. We are very excited!


----------



## NemoMomof3

alhurricane said:


> Just purchased our tickets to the 11/16 party! This will be our first party and it’s also an anniversary trip for my wife and me. We are very excited!


We are going that day too.  Also our first party.  Hope it will be a great time, full of memories.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

SilSprBea said:


> I think the angle of viewing the fireworks is the biggest difference between the two.  Everyone is seated for desserts, so you can still take a break.  Then for the plaza viewing they move you so you are at an angle in front of the castle, standing or either sitting on the plaza.  For the Tomorrowland Terrace view, you're off to the side a bit and seated for the actual fireworks. Also, the Tomorrowland one is covered in case of wetter weather, although if it was really rainy my guess is that the fireworks would be cancelled.





JennLTX said:


> I've done the HEA party with Plaza, and given the amount of castle projections, I would not want to do it with the Terrace view.  That said, I've no idea how projections may or may not play into Holiday Wishes, so it might not be such an issue.





Cluelyss said:


> While there are not nearly the projections in Holiday Widhes that HEA has, I still hate the off center view from the terrace. And too many trees blocking your view of the castle (refer to black blob, below). I'd recommend the garden seating for a better view and better price. As mentioned, you still get a table and chairs for dessert, and many sit in the grass in the gardens as well.
> View attachment 272997



Thank you all for your input.  I think I will stay with the reservation I have for the Plaza.


----------



## JeannineP4

70 days till we arrive at OKW!!  We bought there and this is our first time staying as a DVC owner!!  So can't wait!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

duketennisgal said:


> We are heading down to Orlando on Nov 27th and we only have 4 full park days planned (29th through Dec 2nd).  I bit the bullet and decided to get tickets for the party on the 28th!  Being able to enter the park at 4:00 was the deciding factor for us.  We are two adults in our 30s so characters aren't really our thing, but rides with short wait times is totally our thing!  I can't wait!


It's great for short lines. FYI lines won't get start to get short until 7pm or so and get shorter the later the night goes. Might not be a bad idea to get yourself a dinner reservation honestly if rides and short line are your goal. Eat while the crowds are still thick and the little kids are still awake.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

Where does the main street bypass dump you?  Over near Adventureland or Tomorrowland?  We're hoping to head straight to Adventureland, to play Sorcerers of the Kingdom.  Just trying to ascertain if we should use the bypass.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

LucyBC80 said:


> What do you do think of people going to the party wearing pajamas? We're thinking I think it's a really cute idea!!  I'd love to get my party of 9 to do that, but I'm going to be lucky to get the tweens/teens into Christmas themed shirts!  LOL


----------



## merfsko

tinkerbell1112 said:


> Where does the main street bypass dump you?  Over near Adventureland or Tomorrowland?  We're hoping to head straight to Adventureland, to play Sorcerers of the Kingdom.  Just trying to ascertain if we should use the bypass.



Tomorrowland- although (if my memory serves correctly) you're still on Main Street, just in between the Plaza Restaurant and Tomorrowland Terrace.


----------



## AFishWish

We just heard from Make-A-Wish and they got us tickets for MVMCP. We are so excited. Our flight should land around noon. We will have some time to relax at GKTW before joining the party. My son is excitedto be able to stay up past bedtime!!



monique5 said:


> Hi! Your are most welcome!
> ADR - Advanced Dining Reservation; reservations you already have scheduled, if any, at WDW like Crystal Palace.
> 
> Wanted you to know what's exclusive to MVMCP & what parts you could see during regular day @ MK. Also, inform you that party would sell out, so no option to wait & see, but if not going well, would you be okay with the amount of money spent on tickets. I have read about GKtW and have read great comments. I think everyone should attend MVMCP @ least once & strollers do make a difference. But I understand your concerns, especially about the characters. And a good balance b/t Disney experiences & starting trip off on a good note.
> 
> Have you researched rides your kids will be able to ride? Most rides will be walk on (or very short waits) except 7DMT. Jungle Cruise will be Jingle Cruise. With rental car, you should be fine on time, but dependent on flight arriving on time. Guess you need to decide if okay spending money & missing part of Party, if leaving would be necessary. Then seeing if any flight changes. Post #3 has which parties sold out last year & dates sold out on.


----------



## JennLTX

AFishWish said:


> We just heard from Make-A-Wish and they got us tickets for MVMCP. We are so excited. Our flight should land around noon. We will have some time to relax at GKTW before joining the party. My son is excitedto be able to stay up past bedtime!!


Hope you have an absolutely MAGICAL and AMAZING trip!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

So- I am not going to any Christmas parties, buy my newly married niece,her husband and (his) 7 year old daughter have decided to visit my (DCP participant) daughter 11/13-11/15-they arrive early on the 13th and leave very late on the 15th. My daughter and I are gifting them MVMCP tickets for the party on the 14th.
They have never been to WDW, and I have never been to any parties!  They are super excited but I think I am almost as excited for them!
This will probably be their only MK day-and it looks to be a low crowd week. 
I'm hoping to be able to snag them a 1900 PF or BoG ADR at some point. They are going pretty budget(free tickets from my CM daughter, plus CM discount at CSR) but my niece said they will splurge for a character meal if I could get it. Although if lines are short during the party for the princess M&G may be not worth it? I do have a TH lunch already for them on departure day, and I did find a Chef Mickey as well... I think I am having as much fun planning stuff for them as they will have doing it LOL.


----------



## monique5

AFishWish said:


> We just heard from Make-A-Wish and they got us tickets for MVMCP. We are so excited. Our flight should land around noon. We will have some time to relax at GKTW before joining the party. My son is excitedto be able to stay up past bedtime!!



That is awesome!


----------



## Minnie 2

Are cast member party nights more crowded then other nights?


----------



## LucyBC80

tinkerbell1112 said:


> Where does the main street bypass dump you?  Over near Adventureland or Tomorrowland?  We're hoping to head straight to Adventureland, to play Sorcerers of the Kingdom.  Just trying to ascertain if we should use the bypass.


It goes to the Tomorrowland side, you exit right next to The Plaza Restaurant so you'll have to make your way through the hub to get to Adventureland.


----------



## monique5

*76D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!*

16D Until FP+ Selections! 

Just made ADRs for Easter this morning. Got everything and the times I wanted. 

I'm ready! So where are you MVMCP details? Christmas merchandise? shopDisney (Old Disney Store revamped) is up & running, new Christmas merchandise would have been just the right touch.

_Deciding on outfits for MVMCP._


----------



## monique5

Minnie 2 said:


> Are cast member party nights more crowded then other nights?



Yes, depending. 1st night will be crowded, bloggers, etc. Fridays b/c no work/school the next day. Possibly party leading up to Thanksgiving since no parties that week. 

If you have a good plan, and realize things happen/change, then you will enjoy yourself. I've attended a Sold Out party and still accomplished what I wanted --- Sandy Claws, 7D, Princesses with Princes, Minnie in Peppermint Dress, Scrooge McDuck, Santa Goofy, Daisy, Donal, Pluto, parade and fireworks. Wether sold out or not HUB area will be crowded during parade and fireworks, there are other places to view both.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

If we plan to eat in MK, what do you think is the ideal time? Is around 4:00 good?


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

75 Days left till my second MVMCP & mini-trip to WDW!
FP+ & Online Check In opens in 15 days!


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> If we plan to eat in MK, what do you think is the ideal time? Is around 4:00 good?



We eat @ 3 or 4 just depends. If CP 3, if BoG 4 since doesn't open til 4 for dinner.


----------



## kachambliss

kbmartin said:


> I have a feeling that this was already covered in this thread, but here goes. I know I read that you CAN make FP reservations from 4-6 pm on your MVMCP day. But would that take a day of FPs away from other ticket days? Here's my situation: We are going to the parks on a Saturday, MVMCP on a Sunday, and the parks on a Tuesday. If I make FPs for Saturday and Sunday, will I not be able to make FPs for Tuesday? I can't imagine that MVMCP is considered a regular ticket.



Someone might have already answered this, but I haven't come across a response yet. BUT .. No  making a FP between 4 & 6pm prior to official party time will not take away / use FP for another day / another park. MVMCP ticket is not considered a regular ticket, it is a party ticket; which is why you can't get in prior to 4pm with a it, and also why you can't stay after 7pm without it.

If you haven't already made FP, worry not .. once you're able to, you will be able to make them for each day of your trip, even if you make some for the short time available before MVMCP begins.


----------



## monique5

kachambliss said:


> Someone might have already answered this, but I haven't come across a response yet. BUT .. No  making a FP between 4 & 6pm prior to official party time will not take away / use FP for another day / another park. MVMCP ticket is not considered a regular ticket, it is a party ticket; which is why you can't get in prior to 4pm with a it, and also why you can't stay after 7pm without it.
> 
> If you haven't already made FP, worry not .. once you're able to, you will be able to make them for each day of your trip, even if you make some for the short time available before MVMCP begins.



MVMCP is a Special Ticket Event, always has been. With that being said, PP have always been able to make FP+ selections with MVMCP tickets (and MNSSHP tickets). However, PP have not been able to double dip, i.e. 2 sets if FP+ per day/6FP+. In the past you could make FP+ b/t 4-7pm (3:30-6:3-pm). This year the MK is closing @ 6pm so that is not possible this year.

This year, some PP with MNSSHP tickets received emails that they could not make FP+ with MNSSHP tickets and their FP+ would be canceled by X day of they did not cancel, some PP FP+ were automatically canceled, for some PP nothing happened and they were able to use FP+ during the party, and others called back and FP+ were added back to MDE. 

The dreaded emails have started for some with MVMCP tickets, and others have had no issues. Please be mindful that the 1st party hasn't occurred so no live reports that FP+ worked. 

Please see Post #1 - FP+ Info
_*FastPass+ FAQs*_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/

_MVMCP & Scheduling FP+: _https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/#post-58193594

FP+ Canceled/Not Canceled Thread (MNSSHP):
https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/
There is now a separate thread for MVMCP & FP+.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Are the Citizens of Main Street a part of the party?


----------



## pkondz

monique5 said:


> MVMCP is a Special Ticket Event, always has been. With that being said, PP have always been able to make FP+ selections with MVMCP tickets (and MNSSHP tickets). However, PP have not been able to double dip, i.e. 2 sets if FP+ per day/6FP+. In the past you could make FP+ b/t 4-7pm (3:30-6:3-pm). This year the MK is closing @ 6pm so that is not possible this year.
> 
> This year, some PP with MNSSHP tickets received emails that they could not make FP+ with MNSSHP tickets and their FP+ would be canceled by X day of they did not cancel, some PP FP+ were automatically canceled, for some PP nothing happened and they were able to use FP+ during the party, and others called back and FP+ were added back to MDE.
> 
> The dreaded emails have started for some with MVMCP tickets, and others have had no issues. Please be mindful that the 1st party hasn't occurred so no live reports that FP+ worked.
> 
> Please see Post #1 - FP+ Info
> _*FastPass+ FAQs*_
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/
> 
> _MVMCP & Scheduling FP+: _https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/#post-58193594
> 
> FP+ Canceled/Not Canceled Thread (MNSSHP):
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/
> There is now a separate thread for MVMCP & FP+.


@monique5, don't now if anyone has said this or not yet, but just wanted to let you know I think it's very nice of you to be doing all this research and coordinating.
It's appreciated! Thank you very much!


----------



## JennLTX

pkondz said:


> @monique5, don't now if anyone has said this or not yet, but just wanted to know I think it's very nice of you to be doing all this research and coordinating.
> It's appreciated! Thank you very much!


Seconded!!!  As a total MVMCP newbie, I don't know what I'd do without all the incredible help and advice.  You are the Best Santa's Helper EVER!!!


----------



## monique5

pkondz said:


> @monique5, don't now if anyone has said this or not yet, but just wanted to let you know I think it's very nice of you to be doing all this research and coordinating.
> It's appreciated! Thank you very much!



@pkondz - You are most welcome! A few have! It's been fun! This is my 1st year for MVMCP thread, @CampbellzSoup had previously hosted the thread. I'm looking forward to this year's party. I'll be there on 12/19 and 12/22.


----------



## pkondz

monique5 said:


> @pkondz - You are most welcome! A few have! It's been fun! This is my 1st year for MVMCP thread, @CampbellzSoup had previously hosted the thread. I'm looking forward to this year's party. I'll be there on 12/19 and 12/22.


I'm there in November. Sorry to miss you!


----------



## pkondz

I know how much work these things can be. Been there!

So.. thanks again!


----------



## tjcrabb

pkondz said:


> I'm there in November. Sorry to miss you!



Yay! That means I can read your TR before mine 12/14


----------



## pkondz

tjcrabb said:


> Yay! That means I can read your TR before mine 12/14


 
Probably not!
I just started the one from last March!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

monique5 said:


> @pkondz - You are most welcome! A few have! It's been fun! This is my 1st year for MVMCP thread, @CampbellzSoup had previously hosted the thread. I'm looking forward to this year's party. I'll be there on 12/19 and 12/22.



You are doing such a fantastic job, and deserve all the credit you get!


----------



## shan981

We will be in WDW 11/25-12/3/2018 and I'm debating about MVMCP. Obviously we still have plenty of time to decide. It will be our first time there at Christmastime, and it will be me, DH, DS10, DS2, and DS2. I know only we can determine "worth", but is there some kind of list of what exactly we will get at the party that we won't get/see anywhere else at Disney during the Christmas season? My concern is our (almost) 2yo twins won't be able to stay long enough to make it worth it. But I also feel like if we are going to be there, we should go. This won't be our last trip, but we don't go every year or anything close. We will probably go every 3-4 years as the kids grow up, and this may be our last Christmas trip for 10-12 years, as we want to also try Halloween, F&G, etc.


----------



## focusondisney

shan981 said:


> We will be in WDW 11/25-12/3/2018 and I'm debating about MVMCP. Obviously we still have plenty of time to decide. It will be our first time there at Christmastime, and it will be me, DH, DS10, DS2, and DS2. I know only we can determine "worth", but is there some kind of list of what exactly we will get at the party that we won't get/see anywhere else at Disney during the Christmas season? My concern is our (almost) 2yo twins won't be able to stay long enough to make it worth it. But I also feel like if we are going to be there, we should go. This won't be our last trip, but we don't go every year or anything close. We will probably go every 3-4 years as the kids grow up, and this may be our last Christmas trip for 10-12 years, as we want to also try Halloween, F&G, etc.




Have you checked out the first page of this thread?  It is pretty full of information  & will probably be the most comprehensive list of what the party entails. There are characters in Christmas outfits, special stage shows, plus the Christmas parade & fireworks that are only during the party.  Right now the first page has info from previous years but again, the OP will update with this year's offerings once the parties start. That should help you make a decision.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Only 38 more days until the first MVMCP!! Hopefully we will get some good feedback/info on the map and character locations


----------



## shan981

focusondisney said:


> Have you checked out the first page of this thread?  It is pretty full of information  & will probably be the most comprehensive list of what the party entails. There are characters in Christmas outfits, special stage shows, plus the Christmas parade & fireworks that are only during the party.  Right now the first page has info from previous years but again, the OP will update with this year's offerings once the parties start. That should help you make a decision.



Thank you - yes I read the first page, I guess I am just trying to figure out which out of those events listed don't happen at any other time. I guess maybe the answer is all of them? Except for some of the characters, like Mickey, Ariel, etc I know we can meet during regular park hours.


----------



## focusondisney

shan981 said:


> Thank you - yes I read the first page, I guess I am just trying to figure out which out of those events listed don't happen at any other time. I guess maybe the answer is all of them? Except for some of the characters, like Mickey, Ariel, etc I know we can meet during regular park hours.



Right, the stage shows, parade, fireworks & character meets with holiday outfits are only during the party in late November / early December.  That does change during Christmas week, but when you are there, the only way to see those things is at the party.


----------



## SilSprBea

shan981 said:


> We will be in WDW 11/25-12/3/2018 and I'm debating about MVMCP. Obviously we still have plenty of time to decide. It will be our first time there at Christmastime, and it will be me, DH, DS10, DS2, and DS2. I know only we can determine "worth", but is there some kind of list of what exactly we will get at the party that we won't get/see anywhere else at Disney during the Christmas season? My concern is our (almost) 2yo twins won't be able to stay long enough to make it worth it. But I also feel like if we are going to be there, we should go. This won't be our last trip, but we don't go every year or anything close. We will probably go every 3-4 years as the kids grow up, and this may be our last Christmas trip for 10-12 years, as we want to also try Halloween, F&G, etc.



Can your twins fall asleep in a double stroller? I'd almost just do it because your 10 year old will enjoy it and you don't have to pay for the twins to go!  Or, can one of you go back with the twins if they don't last and the other one stay with the 10 year old?


----------



## monique5

shan981 said:


> Thank you - yes I read the first page, I guess I am just trying to figure out which out of those events listed don't happen at any other time. I guess maybe the answer is all of them? Except for some of the characters, like Mickey, Ariel, etc I know we can meet during regular park hours.



Ariel, Belle, Princess Elena & Tink are the same in the day. Mickey and Minnie will have on different costumes during the party. All other characters and activities are exclusive to the party. Mickey's Once upon A Christmastime Parade will start on 12/23 in the MK replacing FoF parade in the daytime whereas it's during the night for MVMCP. HEA will still be the fireworks for MK not Holiday Wishes (MVMCP).


----------



## shan981

SilSprBea said:


> Can your twins fall asleep in a double stroller? I'd almost just do it because your 10 year old will enjoy it and you don't have to pay for the twins to go!  Or, can one of you go back with the twins if they don't last and the other one stay with the 10 year old?



That's what I'm thinking, too. This is the last time we'll pay for only 3 of us, haha. They can fall asleep in the stroller right now, but they're only 9 months, so we'll have to see what being almost-2 brings. We are staying at CR for its proximity to MK, so worst case yes, one of us could easily go back to the room if we absolutely had to. Thank you!


----------



## Erin O'Neal

I apologize if I missed it, but I did a search of the thread and didn't see anything. I was  just wondering if there has been any resolution regarding whether the dessert party will also include reserved parade viewing, particularly since the MNSSHPs have started.


----------



## MomtothreeEs

I'm so used to finding touring plans and suggestions for how to spend our time at the parks, but I haven't found much of anything for MVMCP. We are spending a different day of our trip at MK, and I'm working on a plan for that trip. We'll hit our "must see" stuff on the first day at MK, but I'm trying to figure out what I can or should save for MVMCP. I really don't understand if we should be focusing on parades, shows, characters, or rides at MVMCP. Any advice on how to make a plan for MVMCP?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MomtothreeEs said:


> I'm so used to finding touring plans and suggestions for how to spend our time at the parks, but I haven't found much of anything for MVMCP. We are spending a different day of our trip at MK, and I'm working on a plan for that trip. We'll hit our "must see" stuff on the first day at MK, but I'm trying to figure out what I can or should save for MVMCP. I really don't understand if we should be focusing on parades, shows, characters, or rides at MVMCP. Any advice on how to make a plan for MVMCP?



It really depends on what you like. Do you like to meet rare characters? Do you like the stage shows? You can always watch the shows, parades and fireworks on youtube to see if you might like to watch them in person.

There is no wrong way to do a party. Some people spend the whole night meeting characters. Other do nothing but short waits for attractions. Other want the parade and the shows.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Erin O'Neal said:


> I apologize if I missed it, but I did a search of the thread and didn't see anything. I was  just wondering if there has been any resolution regarding whether the dessert party will also include reserved parade viewing, particularly since the MNSSHPs have started.


I tried searching their thread to see if there were any reports from anyone who had done the dessert party but couldn't find any. We won't know for sure until the MVMCPs start because some of us were told no parade and some of us were told MNSSHP has no parade but MVMCP will have the parade included. We will know for sure by the 2nd MVMCP because I'm attending that one and doing the Tomorrowland dessert party and will report back. Idk if we've got anyone going to #1 who will be doing the dessert party?


----------



## monique5

Erin O'Neal said:


> I apologize if I missed it, but I did a search of the thread and didn't see anything. I was  just wondering if there has been any resolution regarding whether the dessert party will also include reserved parade viewing, particularly since the MNSSHPs have started.



See Post #1. That's what Disney official website says. A few CMs & upper management in call center says included & others say no. I had a call back & email that stated from GS in MK that it wasn't & 1 call that said it was. Umm. It's not included with MNSSHP, per website & live reports. So I would say no, but still holding on to reservation until 1st party.


----------



## monique5

My Green RFID Cards for 12/19 arrived today and 12/22 on Saturday. Old tired designs. 

Oh, well! 2 parties.  Woo- hoo!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> My Green RFID Cards for 12/19 arrived today and 12/22 on Saturday. Old tired designs.
> 
> Oh, well! 2 parties.  Woo- hoo!



Only 1 party here but so much future fun!!

My little sister is coming because she wants to show her new husband Disney and 'how I do Disney'. We have free dining and will be seeing Pandora for the first time. I managed to get all of our dining reservations to line up how I want them.


----------



## keepswimming76

Does anyone know what time the quick-service restaurants stop serving during MVMCP?  I want to make sure we don't miss out on dinner, lol.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Only 1 party here but so much future fun!!
> 
> My little sister is coming because she wants to show her new husband Disney and 'how I do Disney'. We have free dining and will be seeing Pandora for the first time. I managed to get all of our dining reservations to line up how I want them.



Sweet! I'm so excited to go back during Christmas & to see Pandora for the 1st time too. Just made ADRs for Easter on Saturday & super excited about that. Never been during Easter, and it's on my list.

Didn't you just do Universal? Love me some HP.


----------



## monique5

*13D until FP+ Selections!*


----------



## LucyBC80

keepswimming76 said:


> Does anyone know what time the quick-service restaurants stop serving during MVMCP?  I want to make sure we don't miss out on dinner, lol.


Not all QS places are open during MVMCP. They will be listed on the map but for the last year Cosmic Rays was the only one serving food after 10pm.


----------



## dkdaisy

Nov 14 will be our first MVMCP and we can't wait! My son is obsessed with Jack Skellington and really wants to meet him at the party. Can anyone give me a feel for typical wait time for Jack? Do we need to line up early? What about location (where in Storybook Circus)? Thank you!


----------



## lolash

15 Days for me!!! 



monique5 said:


> *13D until FP+ Selections!*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> Sweet! I'm so excited to go back during Christmas & to see Pandora for the 1st time too. Just made ADRs for Easter on Saturday & super excited about that. Never been during Easter, and it's on my list.
> 
> Didn't you just do Universal? Love me some HP.



We were supposed to do Universal but we had to cancel. We've re-scheduled for Halloween week, which I'm super excited about. We extended our Universal APs. I will have to work remotely during the day, so we're doing a MNSSHP, we're getting a frequent fear pass (for the price of one MNSSHP) so that we can do Halloween Horror Nights at Universal for 4 nights during Halloween week. I'm trying to find us a reservation for the headless horseman meet at Disney but so far no luck. We are going to go to the Disney nature preserve and see Thor on opening night at Disney Springs. 

We are also doing two days at Universal during our December trip so we can see the new Harry Potter Christmas stuff!!!! I hope you're popping over to Universal for some of their Christmas stuff.



dkdaisy said:


> Nov 14 will be our first MVMCP and we can't wait! My son is obsessed with Jack Skellington and really wants to meet him at the party. Can anyone give me a feel for typical wait time for Jack? Do we need to line up early? What about location (where in Storybook Circus)? Thank you!



You will want to line up early, his waits can be hours long. Check back here after the first party so you can be sure when Jack will start to meet. Last year he didn't start early but other years he has.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

FinnsMom7 said:


> Only 38 more days until the first MVMCP!! Hopefully we will get some good feedback/info on the map and character locations


The first party happens to be the night before we leave for our vacation (doing Universal before Disney), so I'm going to have to figure out the best way to read all the reports about it on my phone. LOL


----------



## madzy

Does it "snow" on Main Street only during the parade?


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We were supposed to do Universal but we had to cancel. We've re-scheduled for Halloween week, which I'm super excited about. We extended our Universal APs. I will have to work remotely during the day, so we're doing a MNSSHP, we're getting a frequent fear pass (for the price of one MNSSHP) so that we can do Halloween Horror Nights at Universal for 4 nights during Halloween week. I'm trying to find us a reservation for the headless horseman meet at Disney but so far no luck. We are going to go to the Disney nature preserve and see Thor on opening night at Disney Springs.
> 
> We are also doing two days at Universal during our December trip so we can see the new Harry Potter Christmas stuff!!!! I hope you're popping over to Universal for some of their Christmas stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> You will want to line up early, his waits can be hours long. Check back here after the first party so you can be sure when Jack will start to meet. Last year he didn't start early but other years he has.



I have been thinking about hopping over for some HP Christmas stuff, but tickets are so high for 3 -- I have checked & tried to justify the cost, b/c I would want 2 parks deal to ride Hogwarts Express. I loved HHN when we went a few years ago.


----------



## CJK

I read the first post, but didn't see what treats are usually complimentary at the party these days. I haven't attended this party for several years, but at my last party, the offerings were cookies/hot chocolate/apple juice/apple slices. Was this still the case last year?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CJK said:


> I read the first post, but didn't see what treats are usually complimentary at the party these days. I haven't attended this party for several years, but at my last party, the offerings were cookies/hot chocolate/apple juice/apple slices. Was this still the case last year?



Yes, except the cookies were different at each station. So instead of just offering a sugar type cookie, they still had the sugar cookies but a different station would have chocolate chip, one had some sort of peppermint cookie and so on.


----------



## CJK

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes, except the cookies were different at each station. So instead of just offering a sugar type cookie, they still had the sugar cookies but a different station would have chocolate chip, one had some sort of peppermint cookie and so on.


Thank you! That's a welcomed improvement!


----------



## Cupcaked30

The past parties that we have gone too we were mailed separate tickets (cards).    We are going to the first party this year and no tickets have been sent to us.   I do see my tickets are listed on My Disney Experience?  Do they have it where it is connected to our magic band now?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

madzy said:


> Does it "snow" on Main Street only during the parade?



I believe it usually snows during both of the parades.

I also believe, though don't quote me on this one, that it snows at the end of the party.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I’m debating if I should go this year I went last year...I’ll be in town 3 days before my cruise and was thinking a whole day at Epcot a whole day at Magic Kindom and a split at Hollywood and animal kingdom.

If you had an annual pass would you think it’s worh it to pay extra for this?

I’m asking as someone who made this thread previously and was super excited in years past!

If they had a stage show on the level of the Sanderson sisters it wouldn’t be a question.  However, jingle bell jingle bam gives you snow on the streets of Hollywood too for free.

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Rich M

CampbellzSoup said:


> I’m debating if I should go this year I went last year...I’ll be in town 3 days before my cruise and was thinking a whole day at Epcot a whole day at Magic Kindom and a split at Hollywood and animal kingdom.
> 
> If you had an annual pass would you think it’s worh it to pay extra for this?
> 
> I’m asking as someone who made this thread previously and was super excited in years past!
> 
> If they had a stage show on the level of the Sanderson sisters it wouldn’t be a question.  However, jingle bell jingle bam gives you snow on the streets of Hollywood too for free.
> 
> Decisions decisions...



Just a guess as many of us are on this thread because we have or are going to buy tickets that most people will say yes it is but only you truly know they value you would get out of it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CampbellzSoup said:


> I’m debating if I should go this year I went last year...I’ll be in town 3 days before my cruise and was thinking a whole day at Epcot a whole day at Magic Kindom and a split at Hollywood and animal kingdom.
> 
> If you had an annual pass would you think it’s worh it to pay extra for this?
> 
> I’m asking as someone who made this thread previously and was super excited in years past!
> 
> If they had a stage show on the level of the Sanderson sisters it wouldn’t be a question.  However, jingle bell jingle bam gives you snow on the streets of Hollywood too for free.
> 
> Decisions decisions...



Did you have a good time last year at the party?

Is there a different event you might like to do that would cost about the same as this? Dessert parties, a special backstage tour, the monorail dining event?

Imagine yourself at Disney on what would have been your party night. Are you sad that you aren't at the MK at the party?


----------



## LucyBC80

madzy said:


> Does it "snow" on Main Street only during the parade?


Yes, during the parade and during the last hour it'll snow every now and then. It could happen earlier as well, but we never venture over there before the second parade.


----------



## LucyBC80

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes, except the cookies were different at each station. So instead of just offering a sugar type cookie, they still had the sugar cookies but a different station would have chocolate chip, one had some sort of peppermint cookie and so on.


Huge improvement over 2014's parties. I don't like sugar cookies and were stuck with only hot chocolate (still delicious) as my complimentary food.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Did you have a good time last year at the party?
> 
> Is there a different event you might like to do that would cost about the same as this? Dessert parties, a special backstage tour, the monorail dining event?
> 
> Imagine yourself at Disney on what would have been your party night. Are you sad that you aren't at the MK at the party?



Yeah thanks i did have an excellent time I just always need that nudge in my mind to spend another 80 dollars :0)


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> I’m debating if I should go this year I went last year...I’ll be in town 3 days before my cruise and was thinking a whole day at Epcot a whole day at Magic Kindom and a split at Hollywood and animal kingdom.
> 
> If you had an annual pass would you think it’s worh it to pay extra for this?
> 
> I’m asking as someone who made this thread previously and was super excited in years past!
> 
> If they had a stage show on the level of the Sanderson sisters it wouldn’t be a question.  However, jingle bell jingle bam gives you snow on the streets of Hollywood too for free.
> 
> Decisions decisions...


As a fellow AP holder, yes, a million times yes. JBJB doesn't compare to MVMCP, even if they improve it. And the toy soldiers.....AHHH! Best. Thing. Ever. (after the Boo to You grave diggers!)


----------



## Cluelyss

LucyBC80 said:


> Huge improvement over 2014's parties. I don't like sugar cookies and were stuck with only hot chocolate (still delicious) as my complimentary food.


They also had various drinks last year, too. Hot cider and snow cones in addition to cocoa.


----------



## monique5

CampbellzSoup said:


> I’m debating if I should go this year I went last year...I’ll be in town 3 days before my cruise and was thinking a whole day at Epcot a whole day at Magic Kindom and a split at Hollywood and animal kingdom.
> 
> If you had an annual pass would you think it’s worh it to pay extra for this?
> 
> I’m asking as someone who made this thread previously and was super excited in years past!
> 
> If they had a stage show on the level of the Sanderson sisters it wouldn’t be a question.  However, jingle bell jingle bam gives you snow on the streets of Hollywood too for free.
> 
> Decisions decisions...



*YES! It's worth it!*


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*JINGLE CRUISE*
_(In Case You Missed This On The Rumor Thread)_

A few days ago the Jingle Cruise was rumored to not be continuing at Disneyland this year and it was still undecided if it was going to make an appearance at Magic Kingdom in Disney World. It's confirmed that the festive attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the Jungle Cruise through January 2018.

Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.


----------



## takehertothemoon

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *JINGLE CRUISE*
> _(In Case You Missed This On The Rumor Thread)_
> 
> A few days ago the Jingle Cruise was rumored to not be continuing at Disneyland this year and it was still undecided if it was going to make an appearance at Magic Kingdom in Disney World. It's confirmed that the festive attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the Jungle Cruise through January 2018.
> 
> Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.



Best news! And it's my fast pass day!!!!


----------



## LucyBC80

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *JINGLE CRUISE*
> _(In Case You Missed This On The Rumor Thread)_
> 
> A few days ago the Jingle Cruise was rumored to not be continuing at Disneyland this year and it was still undecided if it was going to make an appearance at Magic Kingdom in Disney World. It's confirmed that the festive attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the Jungle Cruise through January 2018.
> 
> Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.


YAY!!! I was worried we wouldn't have Jingle Cruise this year! It's a favorite of mine and the christmas puns are excellent!


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> YAY!!! I was worried we wouldn't have Jingle Cruise this year! It's a favorite of mine and the christmas puns are excellent!



I was so worried when I read about this on the Rumors Thread last week! This made my day yesterday!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> I was so worried when I read about this on the Rumors Thread last week! This made my day yesterday!


Mine too! Love JC but JC with Christmas puns?!?! JACKPOT! One of my favorite things about the holidays at WDW!

ETA: yes, I realize this makes me as cheesy as the ride


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Mine too! Love JC but JC with Christmas puns?!?! JACKPOT! One of my favorite things about the holidays at WDW!
> 
> ETA: yes, I realize this makes me as cheesy as the ride


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am so excited about the Jingle Cruise. Hopefully we don't have any Jingle Cruise grinches on the thread. I even have a t-shirt.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I haven't done the Jingle Cruise yet and was so upset when the rumor was that I may never, so relieved!! DH missed out on GMR already so I didn't want to add another ride to that list.


----------



## DisneyMom93

FinnsMom7 said:


> I haven't done the Jingle Cruise yet and was so upset when the rumor was that I may never, so relieved!! DH missed out on GMR already so I didn't want to add another ride to that list.


Wait. You married someone that has never done GMR!?!? Where are your standards??


----------



## FinnsMom7

DisneyMom93 said:


> Wait. You married someone that has never done GMR!?!? Where are your standards??


Well in his defense, last December he wanted to go on but line was over 45 minutes and we had snagged a late Toy Story FP end of night so I said skip it, never thinking we wouldn't make it on before end of trip.


----------



## DisneyMom93

FinnsMom7 said:


> Well in his defense, last December he wanted to go on but line was over 45 minutes and we had snagged a late Toy Story FP end of night so I said skip it, never thinking we wouldn't make it on before end of trip.


Aww. That sucks.


----------



## mdraz

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *JINGLE CRUISE*
> _(In Case You Missed This On The Rumor Thread)_
> 
> A few days ago the Jingle Cruise was rumored to not be continuing at Disneyland this year and it was still undecided if it was going to make an appearance at Magic Kingdom in Disney World. It's confirmed that the festive attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the Jungle Cruise through January 2018.
> 
> Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.


Is this only during the party? Or all of November/December?


----------



## ashnicole

I’m so happy Jingle Cruise is returning!! I got fast passes for jungle cruise in hopes of being able to see it decorated for Christmas so I was really disappointed when the rumor started.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mdraz said:


> Is this only during the party? Or all of November/December?



Not just during the parties, it is all the time.


----------



## kkdlfry

We are coming to the MCMCP on Nov. 14. Just wondering if anyone has heard if they are taping the television shows during our stay that week, November 11-18? We have seen that the programs were taped that week. Not that we want to be a part of the fun but this is our first time at WDW during the Christmas season, either been to Halloween or early summer.


----------



## bigsis1970

I am looking at the 2016 map at the character spots - how do you know which character is at which spot before arriving - so you make a bee line to the one who is most important to you? Thanks Michelle


----------



## duketennisgal

I have a question about the MVMCP.  I have an annual pass but my fiancée doesn't.  We bought him a four day park hopper, but I don't want that to be used the day we go to the party because we will be in the parks for the four following days.  If we enter the park shortly after four for the Christmas party, is there any chance they will accidentally activate his park hopper for that day?  I am super nervous that we will show up on our last park day and he won't have a ticket!!!  Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

bigsis1970 said:


> I am looking at the 2016 map at the character spots - how do you know which character is at which spot before arriving - so you make a bee line to the one who is most important to you? Thanks Michelle



We will know where each character is after the first party. So check back here for that.



duketennisgal said:


> I have a question about the MVMCP.  I have an annual pass but my fiancée doesn't.  We bought him a four day park hopper, but I don't want that to be used the day we go to the party because we will be in the parks for the four following days.  If we enter the park shortly after four for the Christmas party, is there any chance they will accidentally activate his park hopper for that day?  I am super nervous that we will show up on our last park day and he won't have a ticket!!!  Thanks!



Just be at one of the entry points that says MVMCP entry. There will be many.


----------



## bigsis1970

Thanks Ohio! I'll check back


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *JINGLE CRUISE*
> _(In Case You Missed This On The Rumor Thread)_
> 
> A few days ago the Jingle Cruise was rumored to not be continuing at Disneyland this year and it was still undecided if it was going to make an appearance at Magic Kingdom in Disney World. It's confirmed that the festive attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the Jungle Cruise through January 2018.
> 
> Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.


OH MY GOSH THANK YOU FOR THE UPDATE!!! We're very sad DL is passing on it this year (mumble grumble so many angry words!) but especially sad was my mother who ADORES the overlay so this is the absolute best news I think I can give her about our upcoming trip (which she is already VERY excited for!). SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Scrapdolly

So excited about the party, the jingle cruise and everything Christmas. My first ever time visiting over Christmas ... And possibly the only time.

Not sure if we are being silly or not ... We have 14 day park tickets so rides have no interest for us on party night and we are not really into meet and greets so I am guessing we will just see the castle show, the fireworks and both of the parades. Does that sound a sensible plan. Never done any party before. Is the park as busy as during a normal day in summer ... We have only ever visited in July and August as, until now, I was a UK teacher so that was our only chance for vacation. Never been other than the full heat and humidity of summer. 
Is it sweater weather in December? We are used to UK temperatures so quite hardy!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Scrapdolly said:


> So excited about the party, the jingle cruise and everything Christmas. My first ever time visiting over Christmas ... And possibly the only time.
> 
> Not sure if we are being silly or not ... We have 14 day park tickets so rides have no interest for us on party night and we are not really into meet and greets so I am guessing we will just see the castle show, the fireworks and both of the parades. Does that sound a sensible plan. Never done any party before. Is the park as busy as during a normal day in summer ... We have only ever visited in July and August as, until now, I was a UK teacher so that was our only chance for vacation. Never been other than the full heat and humidity of summer.
> Is it sweater weather in December? We are used to UK temperatures so quite hardy!


Weather can vary in December, going from sunny and hot 85 to 60 at night, which in Disney feels like my NJ winter 35 - Last two years I went to the party at 4 in leggings and a t shirt and put on a sweatshirt and scarf and gloves by parade time. 

There are free snacks throughout the park and plenty of stores and decorations to see walking down mainstreet.  Keep in mind tommorowland normally has some stage shows and a few QS locations do dance parties as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Scrapdolly said:


> So excited about the party, the jingle cruise and everything Christmas. My first ever time visiting over Christmas ... And possibly the only time.
> 
> Not sure if we are being silly or not ... We have 14 day park tickets so rides have no interest for us on party night and we are not really into meet and greets so I am guessing we will just see the castle show, the fireworks and both of the parades. Does that sound a sensible plan. Never done any party before. Is the park as busy as during a normal day in summer ... We have only ever visited in July and August as, until now, I was a UK teacher so that was our only chance for vacation. Never been other than the full heat and humidity of summer.
> Is it sweater weather in December? We are used to UK temperatures so quite hardy!



That sounds like a very nice, relaxing party plan 

I'm sure you'll find plenty of things to fill the time. Make sure to walk around to all the different cookie stations to try all the different types of cookies and drinks.

Crowds during parties are weird. If your party is not sold out, the crowds can seem very low. The hub and Main street do get very crowded during fireworks and the parades, so that can kind of skew your perception. Most people are there for the party specific things, so all the attractions (that you aren't interested in) will be for the most part walk ons. I don't know if that made any sense, hah, but hopefully it helped a bit. 

Weather in December for Orlando is a toss up. Some years it is in the 70s, other years I have been there in December and it was in the 40s. So I'd definitely pack a mish mash of clothes and check the forecast before you leave for vacation. It will also most likely get a bit chilly after the sun goes down at night, so keep that in mind.


----------



## monique5

*72D until Our Disney Christmas Vacation! 

12D until FP+ Selections! Woo-hoo!*


----------



## Scrapdolly

Great advice ... Thank you ... Wouldn't have thought of gloves but Insuffer from Reynauds so they will now be a must 

Thank you for the advice about the other cookie stations etc too ... We will do that 

Are dance parties and things advertised in the map/party guide? Is there a special patty guide map/ timetable you pick up,on the night. 

Sorry lots of questions ... Party novice!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Scrapdolly said:


> Great advice ... Thank you ... Wouldn't have thought of gloves but Insuffer from Reynauds so they will now be a must
> 
> Thank you for the advice about the other cookie stations etc too ... We will do that
> 
> Are dance parties and things advertised in the map/party guide? Is there a special patty guide map/ timetable you pick up,on the night.
> 
> Sorry lots of questions ... Party novice!


There will be once the first party happens, and it will be added to the first or second post in this thread once someone gets a hold of it, also anything not printed will be reported back by people as they attend the parties


----------



## JennLTX

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *JINGLE CRUISE*
> _(In Case You Missed This On The Rumor Thread)_
> 
> A few days ago the Jingle Cruise was rumored to not be continuing at Disneyland this year and it was still undecided if it was going to make an appearance at Magic Kingdom in Disney World. It's confirmed that the festive attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the Jungle Cruise through January 2018.
> 
> Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.


THANK GOODNESS!!!  I was going to be wildly disappointed!!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

woohoo im happy happy that it will be there.


----------



## Twilight Terror

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *JINGLE CRUISE*
> _(In Case You Missed This On The Rumor Thread)_
> 
> A few days ago the Jingle Cruise was rumored to not be continuing at Disneyland this year and it was still undecided if it was going to make an appearance at Magic Kingdom in Disney World. It's confirmed that the festive attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the Jungle Cruise through January 2018.
> 
> Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.



Oh sounds interesting! Looks like that's one to add to the things to do list when at the party! Party tickets booked for 21st December! I know it will be busy, but we are squeezing it in before our cruise. Quick question about FastPasses though - we've been to MNSSHP many times, and we are never able to book FPs for after 7pm. Has anything changed since last year, or are things still as they were, no FPs available after the 7pm official park close? Thanks!


----------



## monique5

Twilight Terror said:


> Oh sounds interesting! Looks like that's one to add to the things to do list when at the party! Party tickets booked for 21st December! I know it will be busy, but we are squeezing it in before our cruise. Quick question about FastPasses though - we've been to MNSSHP many times, and we are never able to book FPs for after 7pm. Has anything changed since last year, or are things still as they were, no FPs available after the 7pm official park close? Thanks!



No FP+ during party.
FP+ Details listed in Post #1.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
*
*shopDisney *_(Previously Disney Store)_
*Holiday Shop Now Available*

These were not listed with the Christmas in July Merchandise. Cute, but I'm waiting on the other ones. 
*Minnie Mouse Sequined Ear Headband - Holiday Plaid
 *


----------



## LucyBC80

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> *shopDisney *_(Previously Disney Store)_
> *Holiday Shop Now Available*
> 
> These were not listed with the Christmas in July Merchandise. Cute, but I'm waiting on the other ones.
> *Minnie Mouse Sequined Ear Headband - Holiday Plaid
> View attachment 274845 *


OMG, that plaid bowl is everything I needed but didn't know!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## emmabelle

thinking of doing this party because we have never done either party.  We would do it on November 28th and we already have FP's for the studios for early afternoon.  Does anyone how long the lines will be for the rides during the party?  If I'm going to sell my husband on this I want to entice him with the ability to go on rides with short waits.  He's really not into parades and whatnot, but I am.


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> OMG, that plaid bowl is everything I needed but didn't know!!! SO CUTE!



I was thinking that too. When I saw it last night, I was like resist, resist. Then when I viewed this morning to post, there's a sale up to 25% off. So tempting. Then there's the purse ornaments. Matching PJs that we don't need, but DH wouldn't want so I would. I easily had $100+ in my basket


----------



## Vestmama4

I apologize if this has already been answered, but are the Christmas Party fireworks shown during Christmas week after the last MVMCP date? We will be watching the MK fireworks from one of Resort Hotels on Dec 23rd and I wasn't sure which fireworks show it would be. Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

emmabelle said:


> thinking of doing this party because we have never done either party.  We would do it on November 28th and we already have FP's for the studios for early afternoon.  Does anyone how long the lines will be for the rides during the party?  If I'm going to sell my husband on this I want to entice him with the ability to go on rides with short waits.  He's really not into parades and whatnot, but I am.



There won't be lines for anything besides maybe 20-30 for SDMT, Peter Pan and Jingle Cruise.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LucyBC80 said:


> OMG, that plaid bowl is everything I needed but didn't know!!! SO CUTE!


EXACTLY how I feel going through the shops in the parks! I had NO idea Minnie PJs were everything I needed until I saw them at Disneyland 2 weeks ago...


----------



## DisneyMom93

Anyone here going to the Friday, November 17 party?

EDIT: Don't worry, I'm not looking to meet up.  LOL.  Just trying to get a feel on the number of guests that day...


----------



## monique5

Vestmama4 said:


> I apologize if this has already been answered, but are the Christmas Party fireworks shown during Christmas week after the last MVMCP date? We will be watching the MK fireworks from one of Resort Hotels on Dec 23rd and I wasn't sure which fireworks show it would be. Thanks!



No, Holiday Wishes only during MVMCP. The MVMCP's Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime Parade (nighttime), should take the place of FoF (but only during day) starting 12/23.


----------



## Vestmama4

Thank you!!


monique5 said:


> No, Holiday Wishes only during MVMCP. The MVMCP's Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime Parade (nighttime), should take the place of FoF (but only during day) starting 12/23.


----------



## emmabelle

DisneyMom93 said:


> Anyone here going to the Friday, November 17 party?
> 
> EDIT: Don't worry, I'm not looking to meet up.  LOL.




Hahaha too funny


----------



## monique5

DisneyMom93 said:


> Anyone here going to the Friday, November 17 party?
> 
> *EDIT: Don't worry, I'm not looking to meet up.  LOL.*  Just trying to get a feel on the number of guests that day...


----------



## earfulofmagic

DisneyMom93 said:


> Anyone here going to the Friday, November 17 party?
> 
> EDIT: Don't worry, I'm not looking to meet up.  LOL.  Just trying to get a feel on the number of guests that day...



lmao. I have many times wanted to post something similar on other boards, now I know how to word it.

we're going the night before you! don't worry -- not trying to meet up.


----------



## DisneyMom93

earfulofmagic said:


> lmao. I have many times wanted to post something similar on other boards, now I know how to word it.
> 
> we're going the night before you! don't worry -- not trying to meet up.


  Maybe I should copyright that!

I was worried I wouldn't get a DIS guest count.  I thought maybe people would be hesitant to reply.


----------



## DisneyMom93

earfulofmagic said:


> lmao. I have many times wanted to post something similar on other boards, now I know how to word it.
> 
> we're going the night before you! don't worry -- not trying to meet up.


Check out my new signature.


----------



## earfulofmagic

DisneyMom93 said:


> Check out my new signature.



Instant classic!


----------



## monique5

earfulofmagic said:


> lmao. I have many times wanted to post something similar on other boards, now I know how to word it.
> 
> we're going the night before you! don't worry -- not trying to meet up.


----------



## monique5

DisneyMom93 said:


> Check out my new signature.





Love it!


----------



## pkondz

DisneyMom93 said:


> Check out my new signature.


----------



## LucyBC80

Quick update on party FP:

I made all my selections today and left my three party days for last. Never once the site gave me an error message and I was able to get FP for 3 attractions after making some adjustments. PROTIP: start backwards with the last possible FP (5:30-6pm) and you can fit all 3 FP between 3:10 and 6pm!


----------



## Mdsleiman

still torn on what to do... have a choice between skippers canteen at 5pm or BOG at 6:30 on MVMCP night.  We will be in the MK from 12pm until the party ends so I am not worried about rides ect.  What would you do?  I have heard such good things about skippers but BOG on party night seems magical.  I thought about doing skippers for dinner and BOG for dessert only OOP


----------



## RAPstar

Hi! Sorry in advance if this has been posted before. This will be my first time visiting WDW during the holiday season, and I am so excited to finally see the castle all lit up with the Dream Lights. I was reading and found out they do the lighting show on nights that aren't party nights too, right? I won't be able to afford the party but I'd really like to see this show. I only have 2 real chances: the Friday of my trip when we are planning on also seeing HEA, and Sunday when the park closes early for the party. Around what time does the lighting show take place? Will they do it before they close the park for the party? Friday we are doing Epcot and the 5pm CP and will head to MK right after. I have an ADR for Ohana at 4pm on Sunday but am willing to change it to something else later if it that's the easier option. Thanks so much in advance for any help!


----------



## jmw33

I have a 6:05 ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern on a party night.  This wasn't the night that we were going to stay for the party though.  I'm a littile surprised I was able to reserve this.  I'm hoping it isn't a glitch


----------



## siskaren

jmw33 said:


> I have a 6:05 ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern on a party night.  This wasn't the night that we were going to stay for the party though.  I'm a littile surprised I was able to reserve this.  I'm hoping it isn't a glitch



I don't think you'll be able to do it if you're not staying for the party since they're supposed to be closing the park at 6:00 to non-party guests.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Fastpass day is 7 days away!  I hope I can get everything I need for my sister and her husband. They are only doing 4 days and of course they are at the start of the trip  

Halloween is going to be a very interesting week for me, since I'll be in Orlando and will be attending a MNSSHP on November 1. Then the very first MVMCP is on November 9. So we should start to hear some character rumors a few days before that. Then we'll all get to see how the new 6 pm close for non- party goers is going to work and if party goers will still be able to enter at 4 and so forth.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mdsleiman said:


> still torn on what to do... have a choice between skippers canteen at 5pm or BOG at 6:30 on MVMCP night.  We will be in the MK from 12pm until the party ends so I am not worried about rides ect.  What would you do?  I have heard such good things about skippers but BOG on party night seems magical.  I thought about doing skippers for dinner and BOG for dessert only OOP



Personally I would never have a sit down ADR during a party. But that is just me. Others seem ok with it. What are your must dos for the party? If you want to see special characters you will be missing out on prime time for them by eating at BOG.


----------



## DisneyMom93

jmw33 said:


> I have a 6:05 ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern on a party night.  This wasn't the night that we were going to stay for the party though.  I'm a littile surprised I was able to reserve this.  I'm hoping it isn't a glitch


Originally you couldn't do one past 5:55pm I think.  At least that's what happened when I was booking mine.  (I have two 5:55pm ADRs.  One I have tickets for party, one I don't.)  I made my ADRs through regular ADR system, not linked to party ticket. 

Maybe they opened it up until 7pm for everyone.  After all the party doesn't start until 7pm, so why should party guests be the only ones able to book before 7pm?


----------



## DisneyMom93

siskaren said:


> I don't think you'll be able to do it if you're not staying for the party since they're supposed to be closing the park at 6:00 to non-party guests.


Actually they are clearing out the park during that hour.  I wonder if non-party guests have that hour to go into stores and shop.  Also, if you go on a ride a minute before 6pm you are able to stay in the rides past six.  The 6pm-7pm time frame seems to be for both day guests to leave and park guests to enter.


----------



## DisneyMom93

siskaren said:


> I don't think you'll be able to do it if you're not staying for the party since they're supposed to be closing the park at 6:00 to non-party guests.


I don't think they would have been able to book them if they aren't allowed to keep them.  I think a notice of some sort, stating that that time period is for a special ticketed event only, would come up.


----------



## keepswimming76

DisneyMom93 said:


> I don't think they would have been able to book them if they aren't allowed to keep them.  I think a notice of some sort, stating that that time period is for a special ticketed event only, would come up.



I had a 6:10 pm reservation and Liberty Tree Tavern on a party night, without a ticket, and had to cancel for other reasons. I called and asked and the person said it was fine as long as we leave after dinner. But I suggest you call and ask yourself just to be sure. It often happens where one person says one thing and other says something different.


----------



## DisneyMom93

keepswimming76 said:


> I had a 6:10 pm reservation and Liberty Tree Tavern on a party night, without a ticket, and had to cancel for other reasons. I called and asked and the person said it was fine as long as we leave after dinner. But I suggest you call and ask yourself just to be sure. It often happens where one person says one thing and other says something different.


Yes, they make you do the tour guided Walk of Shame to the exit when you leave the restaurant.  LOL.  I've done that in the past when the park closed at 7pm for the party... Not sure if it's different now.  Was yours for this year's party?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I've never attended the party before but plan on being at magic kingdom from mid afternoon with a normal park ticket.
I know with the mnsshp, they open a side entrance to give you a trick or treat bag and another bag of sweets, but does this side entrance get opened for the mvmcp and does anything get given to you like cookies?


----------



## jmw33

DisneyMom93 said:


> Originally you couldn't do one past 5:55pm I think.  At least that's what happened when I was booking mine.  (I have two 5:55pm ADRs.  One I have tickets for party, one I don't.)  I made my ADRs through regular ADR system, not linked to party ticket.
> 
> Maybe they opened it up until 7pm for everyone.  After all the party doesn't start until 7pm, so why should party guests be the only ones able to book before 7pm?


And...the first page of this thread says that only BOG, CP & CRT are available to eat at during the party so I'm thinking we should be ok..hopefully!


----------



## ChrystieFite

What are the scheduled events during the party? We will be there on 12/1 and I am not sure my younger daughters will make it till midnight! Is there a parade? What time?


----------



## focusondisney

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I've never attended the party before but plan on being at magic kingdom from mid afternoon with a normal park ticket.
> I know with the mnsshp, they open a side entrance to give you a trick or treat bag and another bag of sweets, but does this side entrance get opened for the mvmcp and does anything get given to you like cookies?



Are you talking about a side entrance at the ticket gate or inside the park?  At the ticket entrance, you get your bracelet put on & a park map. Last year, they had the new Main Street bypass open to party guests coming in. They did give you  a bag with a large gingerbread sugar cookie as you entered the bypass. They had some decorations & chalk drawings & a photopass spot to get your picture taken. Also Christmas music playing. It was nice.


----------



## focusondisney

ChrystieFite said:


> What are the scheduled events during the party? We will be there on 12/1 and I am not sure my younger daughters will make it till midnight! Is there a parade? What time?




Yes, there is a special Christmas parade that runs twice during the party. Holiday Wishes is the fireworks show. There are rare characters out for meet & greets, like Scrooge McDuck, the Seven Dwarfs, Winnie the Pooh & Santa is there too.  Mickey & Minnie meet in holiday outfits.  There are dance parties & holiday stage shows. Plus cookies & hot chocolate stations. The times for the parades & shows will be posted on the first page of this thread after the first party & reports start coming out. Disney doesn't really post that ahead of time.  So keep checking back here, especially the first page, for updated info.

Oh, and it snows on Main Street!


----------



## monique5

ChrystieFite said:


> What are the scheduled events during the party? We will be there on 12/1 and I am not sure my younger daughters will make it till midnight! Is there a parade? What time?





focusondisney said:


> Yes, there is a special Christmas parade that runs twice during the party. Holiday Wishes is the fireworks show. There are rare characters out for meet & greets, like Scrooge McDuck, the Seven Dwarfs, Winnie the Pooh & Santa is there too.  Mickey & Minnie meet in holiday outfits.  There are dance parties & holiday stage shows. Plus cookies & hot chocolate stations. The times for the parades & shows will be posted on the first page of this thread after the first party & reports start coming out. Disney doesn't really post that ahead of time.  So keep checking back here, especially the first page, for updated info.
> 
> Oh, and it snows on Main Street!



Details listed on Post #1. As details are released, updates will be made.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

focusondisney said:


> Are you talking about a side entrance at the ticket gate or inside the park?  At the ticket entrance, you get your bracelet put on & a park map. Last year, they had the new Main Street bypass open to party guests coming in. They did give you  a bag with a large gingerbread sugar cookie as you entered the bypass. They had some decorations & chalk drawings & a photopass spot to get your picture taken. Also Christmas music playing. It was nice.



Aaah yes I meant the side entrance inside the park. As I'll already be in magic kingdom that day, I was going to just get my wristband at one of the locations inside but didn't want to miss something that.you may get if you entered from the main entrance. So it does appear that I'd miss the large gingerbread cookie and a couple of photo ops. Thanks.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

So has every single party from December 16 to the 23rd sold out?


----------



## jcvalenti

We're going to the 11/26 Party (lol - "NLTMU" Not Looking to Meet Up!") ... Never been before, and we've got a 5pm Liberty Tree Tavern ADR.  We are going to be at Magic Kingdom at 8AM that day for a Keys to the Kingdom Tour, then doing some rides, Resort Tour from 1 - 4:30pm, then back for our first trip to Liberty Tree Tavern).  I figure we'll be done with LTT by 6:30 or 7 .... where should we head first at that time ?  

This is our first Christmas Party, and my wife is really excited just for the ambiance more than anything else.  We aren't the kind of people who would spend more than 10 - 20 minutes waiting for a character picture, but she does want to take Christmas pictures and see the parade and the fireworks... so I'm wondering how much we need to prioritize versus just wandering around and enjoying the atmosphere.  For instance,  Is it hard to get a decent viewing spot near the castle at a party ?


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

Never mind, I was looking under special offers for DVC by accident.


----------



## HR Mom

Cupcaked30 said:


> The past parties that we have gone too we were mailed separate tickets (cards).    We are going to the first party this year and no tickets have been sent to us.   I do see my tickets are listed on My Disney Experience?  Do they have it where it is connected to our magic band now?


I received the tickets/card about 2.5 weeks after I ordered them.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jcvalenti said:


> We're going to the 11/26 Party (lol - "NLTMU" Not Looking to Meet Up!") ... Never been before, and we've got a 5pm Liberty Tree Tavern ADR.  We are going to be at Magic Kingdom at 8AM that day for a Keys to the Kingdom Tour, then doing some rides, Resort Tour from 1 - 4:30pm, then back for our first trip to Liberty Tree Tavern).  I figure we'll be done with LTT by 6:30 or 7 .... where should we head first at that time ?
> 
> This is our first Christmas Party, and my wife is really excited just for the ambiance more than anything else.  We aren't the kind of people who would spend more than 10 - 20 minutes waiting for a character picture, but she does want to take Christmas pictures and see the parade and the fireworks... so I'm wondering how much we need to prioritize versus just wandering around and enjoying the atmosphere.  For instance,  Is it hard to get a decent viewing spot near the castle at a party ?



I would check out the schedule once the first party happens. Make notes of any shows and the parade and fireworks times. Decide what you want to do. 

A castle spot will be the most sought after for the MVMCP parade. The castle is breath taking with the lights on it. I would say at least an hour in advance.


----------



## SleepingBeauty99

Excited to be going to our 1st MVMCP this year in late November! Can't wait for details from the first parties to come out so I can finalize our plans!


----------



## monique5

*69D Until our Disney Christmas Vacation!* 

9D until FP+ Selections. Single digits, baby!


----------



## Cluelyss

RAPstar said:


> Hi! Sorry in advance if this has been posted before. This will be my first time visiting WDW during the holiday season, and I am so excited to finally see the castle all lit up with the Dream Lights. I was reading and found out they do the lighting show on nights that aren't party nights too, right? I won't be able to afford the party but I'd really like to see this show. I only have 2 real chances: the Friday of my trip when we are planning on also seeing HEA, and Sunday when the park closes early for the party. Around what time does the lighting show take place? Will they do it before they close the park for the party? Friday we are doing Epcot and the 5pm CP and will head to MK right after. I have an ADR for Ohana at 4pm on Sunday but am willing to change it to something else later if it that's the easier option. Thanks so much in advance for any help!


Last year the first lighting was at 6:30, so it will depend on the time this year and when they start clearing non-party guests out of the park if you'd be able to catch it on a party night without tickets.


----------



## KSR0330

This will be our first MVMCP! We are a group of 5 adults.  How does this plan look?  I'm going by last year's times, which I know may change.

4-5:15 pm Rides in Adventure Land, Frontier Land and Fantasy Land (with a couple of FP+)
Frozen Holiday Wishes 5:15?
5:30-6 Dinner: Casey's Corner
7pm Pictures with Santa Goofy/Scrooge and Donald
Ride 7DMT; Shop Bit Top Souvenirs
8:05 Voice Play
Ride Space Mtn; Shop Mickey's Star Traders
9:25 Mickey's Merriest Celebration-Castle
10 Holiday Wishes
11 Parade
Shop Main Street

Thanks for any input!


----------



## LucyBC80

KSR0330 said:


> This will be our first MVMCP! We are a group of 5 adults.  How does this plan look?  I'm going by last year's times, which I know may change.
> 
> 4-5:15 pm Rides in Adventure Land, Frontier Land and Fantasy Land (with a couple of FP+)
> Frozen Holiday Wishes 5:15?
> 5:30-6 Dinner: Casey's Corner
> 7pm Pictures with Santa Goofy/Scrooge and Donald
> Ride 7DMT; Shop Bit Top Souvenirs
> 8:05 Voice Play
> Ride Space Mtn; Shop Mickey's Star Traders
> 9:25 Mickey's Merriest Celebration-Castle
> 10 Holiday Wishes
> 11 Parade
> Shop Main Street
> 
> Thanks for any input!


The Frozen Holiday Wish happens at either 6:15 or 7:30, so you need to adjust for that. I'd line up earlier than 7pm for Scrooge. He's a rare character and his line can get real long; I've waited 45 minutes for Scrooge and Donald.


----------



## KSR0330

LucyBC80 said:


> The Frozen Holiday Wish happens at either 6:15 or 7:30, so you need to adjust for that. I'd line up earlier than 7pm for Scrooge. He's a rare character and his line can get real long; I've waited 45 minutes for Scrooge and Donald.



Thanks for the reply.  I thought they did a Frozen Holiday Wish before park closing to those without a ticket, so thought they may move it up due to park closing at 6.

We will be able to line up for Santa Goofy etc after we eat or after Frozen Holiday Wish if it's still at 6:15, so hopefully that will give us a good spot in line.


----------



## Mini girls

We are planning to spend the day at MK then staying for the Christmas party.  Can we get fast passes with both tickets?


----------



## siskaren

Mini girls said:


> We are planning to spend the day at MK then staying for the Christmas party.  Can we get fast passes with both tickets?



No - you can only pre-book 3 per day.


----------



## K.strubberg

Cupcaked30 said:


> The past parties that we have gone too we were mailed separate tickets (cards).    We are going to the first party this year and no tickets have been sent to us.   I do see my tickets are listed on My Disney Experience?  Do they have it where it is connected to our magic band now?


Wondering the same thing. We have the printed tickets and they are listed under tickets but not under magic bands / cards. We all have active magic bands but wondering if we will need to take the paper tickets


----------



## K.strubberg

DisneyMom93 said:


> Anyone here going to the Friday, November 17 party?
> 
> EDIT: Don't worry, I'm not looking to meet up.  LOL.  Just trying to get a feel on the number of guests that day...


We will be there . I got my ticket downloads and curiously noticed they are numbered . Was wondering if that was how many sold so far. They are 533-537


----------



## monique5

K.strubberg said:


> Wondering the same thing. We have the printed tickets and they are listed under tickets but not under magic bands / cards. We all have active magic bands but wondering if we will need to take the paper tickets



I am confused. If tickets listed under MDE account & you have active MB, or if 1st trip & selected to customize MB, then your MVMCP tickets are linked MB & you only have to scan MB to enter party. 

When MB were 1st introduced, there was a problem with MYM tickets being deducted from MDE for party vs MVMCP then guests having to go to GS to fix. No longer case. Also, separate line for party entrance, so make sure you enter through the correct line. Some PP still bring paper ticket or Green RFID Card just in case, I don't.


----------



## monique5

K.strubberg said:


> We will be there . I got my ticket downloads and curiously noticed they are numbered . Was wondering if that was how many sold so far. They are 533-537



We thought that last year, not the case.


----------



## K.strubberg

monique5 said:


> We thought that last year, not the case.


Hmm wondering what the numbers are for? Hoping for a not sold out party but since it's a Friday and the last party before thanksgiving I'm sure it will well out.


----------



## MomtothreeEs

When do you all buy your MVMCP tickets? I'm planning to attend on our last night (Sunday, December 3rd) of our trip, but I'm a bit worried about what will happen if it rains. I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't buy tickets until we can get a weather forecast because if we really needed to I could flip my plans around and go on Friday the 1st instead. Just wondering what advice veteran party goers have on this?


----------



## monique5

MomtothreeEs said:


> When do you all buy your MVMCP tickets? I'm planning to attend on our last night (Sunday, December 3rd) of our trip, but I'm a bit worried about what will happen if it rains. I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't buy tickets until we can get a weather forecast because if we really needed to I could flip my plans around and go on Friday the 1st instead. Just wondering what advice veteran party goers have on this?



Only advise, if party you want to attend, buy tickets. Weather changes daily. Other day expected downpour @ MNSSHP & nothing. Then Halloween hadn't sold out like in past nor any other parties, only 2, day of. PP posted just booked trips based on attending MNSSHP on Halloween & MNSSHP on Halloween sold out today before purchasing tickets. Same for last week, PP posted purchasing tickets day of due to weather & when arrived @ MK sign up saying tonight's Party sold out. 

So info not to scare you, just to show things change day to day & year to year with price increases & not really any insight being a veteran. If you want to go on a particular night, buy ticket, if rains, go with flow. If weather a true problem for you, then wait & see, but know Party may or may not sell out. Post # 3 lists past years parties that sold out & date sold out, but if keeping up with MNSSHP, sold out dates didn't follow that trend this year. Happy planning!


----------



## tlpbupu

I'm a bit late to the party, but just worked out our budget and realized that we'll be able to attend a party.  I've been to MNSSHP, but this is our first time for MVMCP and I am so excited!  I don't know if my dd will be able to wait in the long lines to meet the rare characters, but I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Cluelyss

K.strubberg said:


> Hmm wondering what the numbers are for? Hoping for a not sold out party but since it's a Friday and the last party before thanksgiving I'm sure it will well out.


 Someone reported last year that those numbers referred to the transaction number for the CM that processed the purchase that day.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Someone reported last year that those numbers referred to the transaction number for the CM that processed the purchase that day.



I couldn't remember!


----------



## Carl4628

Just curious. For those who have booked FP+ using party tickets, how has availability been? I know that it depends the party date and demand, but just curious about experiences.


----------



## IceQueen182

Carl4628 said:


> Just curious. For those who have booked FP+ using party tickets, how has availability been? I know that it depends the party date and demand, but just curious about experiences.



For our party night in late November, I found the selection to be really limited and picked over when my booking window opened.  It's in part because our party night is the first night of our stay, but I think could also be the combination of the day pass crowd and the party crowd trying to get tickets during the same block of time.


----------



## keepswimming76

DisneyMom93 said:


> Yes, they make you do the tour guided Walk of Shame to the exit when you leave the restaurant.  LOL.  I've done that in the past when the park closed at 7pm for the party... Not sure if it's different now.  Was yours for this year's party?


Yes, but we ended up cancelling the reservation. So no walk of shame for us, lol!


----------



## JeannieMarie

siskaren said:


> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is a separate ticketed event.


Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## twodogs

Do the MVMCP's often sell out in advance?  My experience is with the DLR Halloween parties, which basically all sell out, some several months ahead of time.  We are planning MVMCP for the first time, and can only go one night, so I am nervous.  December 17 is the night (a Sunday).


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

twodogs said:


> Do the MVMCP's often sell out in advance?  My experience is with the DLR Halloween parties, which basically all sell out, some several months ahead of time.  We are planning MVMCP for the first time, and can only go one night, so I am nervous.  December 17 is the night (a Sunday).


Yes, those late Dec dates are likely to sell out, but its hard to say how far in advance.  Last year the 12/16 party sold out the day before, but the 12/18 party sold out on 11/30.  If you know for sure you want to go on 12/17 I would buy the tickets sooner rather than later.

*2016 MVMCP Dates*
*November: *7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 27 & 29
*December: *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18 & 22

*Sold Out Dates: *November 18 (11/16); December 16 (12/15), 18 (11/30), 22 (11/29)


----------



## Carl4628

IceQueen182 said:


> For our party night in late November, I found the selection to be really limited and picked over when my booking window opened.  It's in part because our party night is the first night of our stay, but I think could also be the combination of the day pass crowd and the party crowd trying to get tickets during the same block of time.




Thanks for the input.


----------



## focusondisney

Just an FYI: made my fastpasses for our December trip today. DH & I have annual passes, travel companions only 2 day hopper + the Christmas party tickets. I made the 2 days  worth first, then did the party day. I made afternoon selections on the party day, but could get them for earlier than 4 pm.  After those 3 days, I got the "no tickets" message for them. So it clearly recognized their party tickets as valid for fastpasses.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

twodogs said:


> Do the MVMCP's often sell out in advance?  My experience is with the DLR Halloween parties, which basically all sell out, some several months ahead of time.  We are planning MVMCP for the first time, and can only go one night, so I am nervous.  December 17 is the night (a Sunday).


I'm going on that evening, and have already bought my tickets. FWIW...


----------



## disneyguy07

Hi all,

I am planning to attend my first MVMCP this year and I'm wondering how far in advance you usually buy tickets. We are planning to attend the Dec 3 party. I've seen lots of folks saying that the party often sells out; however, ideally I'd like to wait and see the weather forecast before I buy tickets because I'm not interested in paying $90 dollars/person if its going to rain. Would I be safe to wait until about 5-7 days before the party to buy tickets given that we'll be attending an early Dec party rather than one closer to Christmas?

Also, I'd appreciate any other tips you have for a first time party goer.

Thanks!


----------



## monique5

disneyguy07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to attend my first MVMCP this year and I'm wondering how far in advance you usually buy tickets. We are planning to attend the Dec 3 party. I've seen lots of folks saying that the party often sells out; however, ideally I'd like to wait and see the weather forecast before I buy tickets because I'm not interested in paying $90 dollars/person if its going to rain. Would I be safe to wait until about 5-7 days before the party to buy tickets given that we'll be attending an early Dec party rather than one closer to Christmas?
> 
> Also, I'd appreciate any other tips you have for a first time party goer.
> 
> Thanks!



My previous post. 


monique5 said:


> Only advise, if party you want to attend, buy tickets. Weather changes daily. Other day expected downpour @ MNSSHP & nothing. Then Halloween hadn't sold out like in past nor any other parties, only 2, day of. PP posted just booked trips based on attending MNSSHP on Halloween & MNSSHP on Halloween sold out today before purchasing tickets. Same for last week, PP posted purchasing tickets day of due to weather & when arrived @ MK sign up saying tonight's Party sold out.
> 
> So info not to scare you, just to show things change day to day & year to year with price increases & not really any insight being a veteran. If you want to go on a particular night, buy ticket, if rains, go with flow. If weather a true problem for you, then wait & see, but know Party may or may not sell out. Post # 3 lists past years parties that sold out & date sold out, but if keeping up with MNSSHP, sold out dates didn't follow that trend this year. Happy planning!



Info listed in Post 3#.


ENJDisneyFan said:


> Yes, those late Dec dates are likely to sell out, but its hard to say how far in advance.  Last year the 12/16 party sold out the day before, but the 12/18 party sold out on 11/30.  If you know for sure you want to go on 12/17 I would buy the tickets sooner rather than later.
> 
> *2016 MVMCP Dates
> November: *7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 27 & 29
> *December: *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18 & 22
> 
> *Sold Out Dates: *November 18 (11/16); December 16 (12/15), 18 (11/30), 22 (11/29)



If you want to go, buy your tickets. Have a plan. Rain is bearable, not idea, but doable. Weather changes daily. Take chance it may or may not rain; chance tickets may or may not sell out.


----------



## Nathan Banks

Any news on any changes this year? When do we usually start hearing something?


----------



## Dakota731

I heard they don’t sell out till the last minute any more because they are allowing many more people into the parties now and the crowds are getting horrific. Is this true?


----------



## monique5

Dakota731 said:


> I heard they don’t sell out till the last minute any more because they are allowing many more people into the parties now and the crowds are getting horrific. Is this true?



I can't say of 1st statement, since this is 1st year that has been different than past regarding sell out dates. In reference to MNSSHP and Halloween Party in DL, all parties in DL sold out in a matter of days/weeks of announcing which was 2-3 months after MNSSHP dates were released. So problem in WDW not DL. 


Typically the last week of parties sell out. See Post #3. Horrific is a matter of opinion really, unless referring to HUB and Main St which can still be bearable to some. I attended MNSSHP last year on Halloween (SOLD OUT) and was able to do everything I wanted. The HUB and Main St. were jammed packed (I did the dessert party). I've attended a SOLD OUT MVMCP on last night and accomplished everything too, but I expect the crowds and I'm prepared for them. So I avoid the crowded areas.

My post in MNSSHP Thread (BOLD applies to MVMCP too), same applies here. MK will close @ 6pm to day guest for MVMCP this year.

Number of tickets sold probably increases, but probably not enough to notice, and probably not as much as PP think. Who knows.. Also, HUB & Main St. have always been "overcrowded" on SOLD Out parties and not sold out parties for parade viewing and fireworks.



monique5 said:


> Amount of tickets sold probably increased (IMO not as much as PP think, could be wrong), but numerous PP posted that after *over 30% price increase last year (slight increase this year too),* *reduction of characters*, *complaints of not clearing our day guests*, that they would not attend. It shows with the amount of parties that sold out in 2015 vs 2016, and then only 2 this year and NOT Halloween yet. I know several do not like the parties within the parties, but a lot of PP do, and numerous complaints about Villains Soiree not being continued, then *parade viewing removed from dessert party*, no Club Villain --- this reduced sales and caused others just not to go.





Disneylover99 said:


> I agree. *I think that 30% increase was a tipping point for many people last year. And I think the maximum number of tickets per party they can sell before it is deemed "sold out" creeps up ever so slowly each year.*


----------



## Imbetterwithbacon

Carl4628 said:


> Just curious. For those who have booked FP+ using party tickets, how has availability been? I know that it depends the party date and demand, but just curious about experiences.



We are attending Nov. 28 and able to book 2 fastpasses... not much to pick from within that 2 hour window of 4pm to 6pm 

Seven Dwarfs Mine Train 3:50 PM - 4:50 PM & Peter Pan's Flight 4:50 PM - 5:50 PM


----------



## monique5

Nathan Banks said:


> Any news on any changes this year? When do we usually start hearing something?



Sometimes there are rumors reported earlier, none as of now. Sometimes about 1-2 weeks before. A party map usually surfaces 1-2D before 1st party.


----------



## monique5

Imbetterwithbacon said:


> We are attending Nov. 28 and able to book 2 fastpasses... not much to pick from within that 2 hour window of 4pm to 6pm
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train 3:50 PM - 4:50 PM & Peter Pan's Flight 4:50 PM - 5:50 PM



7DMT is typically hard after 60D, so for the times you need I would consider it a good pick (availability)!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> Sometimes there are rumors reported earlier, none as of now. Sometimes about 1-2 weeks before. A party map usually surfaces 1-2D before 1st party.



Isn't the stage show pretty new? So I can't see that changing. Fireworks were confirmed to be the same. 

I'm just trying to think of things that might change.

Hopefully they continue with the different drinks and cookies at each station.

I'd say usually a character or 2 might shuffle around.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Isn't the stage show pretty new? So I can't see that changing. Fireworks were confirmed to be the same.
> 
> I'm just trying to think of things that might change.
> 
> Hopefully they continue with the different drinks and cookies at each station.
> 
> I'd say usually a character or 2 might shuffle around.



Same here. Yes, stage show pretty new. Yes, Fireworks confirmed (Holiday Wishes). Yes, hoping they continue with different drinks and cookies @ each station too. Yes, possible with characters. Hoping Nick & Judy are back. Hoping MVMCP gets Moana.

Such a board question. I think MNSSHP has more changes than MVMCP, and more rumors (parade changes). Times may change for some things with MK closing @ 6pm (i.e. Frozen Castle Show). Parade time may or may not change.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> Same here. Yes, stage show pretty new. Yes, Fireworks confirmed (Holiday Wishes). Yes, hoping they continue with different drinks and cookies @ each station too. Yes, possible with characters. Hoping Nick & Judy are back. Hoping MVMCP gets Moana.
> 
> Such a board question. I think MNSSHP has more changes than MVMCP, and more rumors (parade changes). Times may change for some things with MK closing @ 6pm (i.e. Frozen Castle Show). Parade time may or may not change.



I'm actually very curious about the 6 pm close. Are we even 100% sure that we'll be able to enter the park with our party ticket at 4?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm actually very curious about the 6 pm close. Are we even 100% sure that we'll be able to enter the park with our party ticket at 4?


100%?  No.  But 99.99....or at least I am.  Disney would have a PR nightmare on their hands if they didn't allow 4pm entry and didn't announce it in advance.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ENJDisneyFan said:


> 100%?  No.  But 99.99....or at least I am.  Disney would have a PR nightmare on their hands if they didn't allow 4pm entry and didn't announce it in advance.



Disney isn't always the best at letting guests know important information before hand though.


----------



## adelaster

Passholder shirts went up on the app today:


----------



## Dakota731

> e. *I think that 30% increase was a tipping point for many people last year. And I think the maximum number of tickets per party they can sell before it is deemed "sold out" creeps up ever so slowly each year.*


. 
30% increase can mean quite a lot of additional people when you are talking crowds in the tens of thousands.  I’m still debating buying a ticket, but it doesn’t seem like it would be very exclusive any more if everyone gets to come even if they book a few hours beforehand. The point of getting to ride without lines is gone by the wayside sad to say.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm actually very curious about the 6 pm close. Are we even 100% sure that we'll be able to enter the park with our party ticket at 4?



I have been very curious about this as well with the 6pm closing. Especially with characters that typically meet early during MVMCP like 7D and Sandy Claws, you would need to enter early. If not until 6pm, then a disaster as far as plans to meet characters, parade, fireworks, etc. A whole other scenario too if no early M&G. Ugh! That's another reason I started the MVMCP & FP+ Thread to see how Disney was going to handle that after the fiasco with MNSSHP & FP+. Although, per Disney everything is subject to change.


----------



## monique5

Dakota731 said:


> .
> 30% increase can mean quite a lot of additional people when you are talking crowds in the tens of thousands.  I’m still debating buying a ticket, but it doesn’t seem like it would be very exclusive any more if everyone gets to come even if they book a few hours beforehand. The point of getting to ride without lines is gone by the wayside sad to say.



Need to post the entire quote. *30% price increase* (cost of tickets) not number of tickets sold.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney isn't always the best at letting guests know important information before hand though.


True!  But, it would make zero sense to have a mass exodus at 6pm, at the same time as party goers trying to enter.


----------



## monique5

ENJDisneyFan said:


> True!  But, it would make zero sense to have a mass exodus at 6pm, at the same time as party goers trying to enter.



Yes, a complete disaster and no sense.


----------



## monique5

adelaster said:


> Passholder shirts went up on the app today:



Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I agree that it would be a mistake to not let party goers in until later.

I'm just very curious about the whole thing. If you are a seasoned Disney goer during party season, you are probably going to be very confused about the parks closing to you at 6. How are they going to get people out at 6? I feel like that is going to be dicey. Will there be a lot of announcements over the loud speakers? Or will people just start to get turned away at attractions.


----------



## Dakota731

> Will there be a lot of announcements over the loud speakers? Or will people just start to get turned away at attractions.



People were quoted on other message boards that they never bought tickets last year and stayed all night without being chased out. I imagine that would anger families who spent hundreds on tickets!


----------



## gottalovepluto

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm actually very curious about the 6 pm close. Are we even 100% sure that we'll be able to enter the park with our party ticket at 4?


No but considering they allowed dining reservations to be booked starting at 6pm for MVMCP guests they'll have an unnecessary mess on their hands if they don't at min allow people into the parks at 6pm...


----------



## monique5

Dakota731 said:


> People were quoted on other message boards that they never bought tickets last year and stayed all night without being chased out. I imagine that would anger families who spent hundreds on tickets!



Improvements reported last year on official threads. This is why HUB & Main St. is so crowded. That's also why ADRs guidelines changed last year & again this year with different booking page & times. Rides & character lines are checked pretty regularly. Show wristband to purchase now too since day guests were staying & buying party exclusive merchandise. Most in line will call you out, hard to do on Main St & HUB.

Last year, on Main St, a group of about 8-12 PP sitting holding spot but no bands. We had CMs come check on them, then the whole no English thing, so Spanish speaking CM came over, they "acted confused" but all escorted to gate before parade started. Then lady started going around checking herself, then 4-6 extra CMs came over, then entire front available for a good distance on street.

Some PP aren't a fan of Universal's party procedures, but I do believe Day guests are gone when HHN starts.


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> Last year, on Main St, a group of about 8-12 PP sitting holding spot but no bands. We had CMs come check on them, then the whole no English thing, so Spanish speaking CM came over, they "acted confused" but all escorted to gate before parade started...


Obviously the key to staying without a party ticket is to only speak a very obscure language that no CM speaks!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> Last year, on Main St, a group of about 8-12 PP sitting holding spot but no bands. We had CMs come check on them, then the whole no English thing, so Spanish speaking CM came over, they "acted confused" but all escorted to gate before parade started. Then lady started going around checking herself, then 4-6 extra CMs came over, then entire front available for a good distance on street.
> 
> Some PP aren't a fan of Universal's party procedures, but I do believe Day guests are gone when HHN starts.


THIS! Last year while waiting for parade a rowdy and rude group over took a family that parked next to me and DH - I noticed no party bands and called CM over - they were checked and told to leave - mother of group told me I was rude for ruining her and family's fun - I kindly replied you are rude for stealing and allowing your kids to act out in public but merry xmas!! 

We all pay for party access so hearing someone get mad they are told to leave bc they won't pay irks me - either pay or leave its not that hard


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> THIS! Last year while waiting for parade a rowdy and rude group over took a family that parked next to me and DH - I noticed no party bands and called CM over - they were checked and told to leave - mother of group told me I was rude for ruining her and family's fun - I kindly replied you are rude for stealing and allowing your kids to act out in public but merry xmas!!
> 
> We all pay for party access so hearing someone get mad they are told to leave bc they won't pay irks me - either pay or leave its not that hard



Yes! Merry Christmas to you too! You know you haven't paid so leave & avoid scene. And yes, I'm one of those, I'll get a CM @ a party, and with a smile, especially when kids involved & adults should know better.


----------



## twodogs

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Yes, those late Dec dates are likely to sell out, but its hard to say how far in advance.  Last year the 12/16 party sold out the day before, but the 12/18 party sold out on 11/30.  If you know for sure you want to go on 12/17 I would buy the tickets sooner rather than later.
> 
> *2016 MVMCP Dates
> November: *7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 18, 27 & 29
> *December: *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18 & 22
> 
> *Sold Out Dates: *November 18 (11/16); December 16 (12/15), 18 (11/30), 22 (11/29)



Thanks all. I am torn because we would do the party on a day when we don't otherwise have park tickets.  And if it is not certain that we will be able to enter MK at 4pm or some decently early time with just the party ticket, I am not sure it is worth it.  First world problems, I know...


----------



## Dakota731

> Some PP aren't a fan of Universal's party procedures



How do they handle it?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Dakota731 said:


> How do they handle it?



For Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, everyone is swept from the park when it closes. If you have a party ticket and are already in the park, you get to go to a fenced in holding area to wait. You then have an advantage over party goers who did not enter during the day. You will be let loose when the park is swept of day guests. People waiting at the gates with party tickets will be let in at the official start. 

I don't see what is wrong with their policy, I like it.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> For Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, everyone is swept from the park when it closes. If you have a party ticket and are already in the park, you get to go to a fenced in holding area to wait. You then have an advantage over party goers who did not enter during the day. You will be let loose when the park is swept of day guests. People waiting at the gates with party tickets will be let in at the official start.
> 
> I don't see what is wrong with their policy, I like it.



I like it too! Enjoyed HHN when we went & wondered why Disney didn't do the same.


----------



## Mini girls

just under 60 days out and tried to get FP for Seven Dwarves and Pandora, all booked up.  I've read posts that say to keep checking back, but I would have to drop a FP to even check.  Is there a way around that?

Also, We are spending the day at MK but will probably go back to our hotel for an early afternoon break.  Is it better to enter around 3:00 and get wrist bands for Christmas Party, in the park (where do they give them out?) or wait until 4?  Is there an advantage either way?


----------



## monique5

Mini girls said:


> just under 60 days out and tried to get FP for Seven Dwarves and Pandora, all booked up.  I've read posts that say to keep checking back, but I would have to drop a FP to even check.  Is there a way around that?
> 
> Also, We are spending the day at MK but will probably go back to our hotel for an early afternoon break.  Is it better to enter around 3:00 and get wrist bands in the park (where do they give them out?) or wait until 4?  Is there an advantage either way?



Personal preference. Once reported Post #1 will be updated with wristband locations for those already in park.

Reports state wristband locations don't start distributing until exactly 4pm. Sometimes main entry starts allowing guests to enter @ 3:45pm.

One time I did location @ Mickey Philarmagic & then lined up for 7D (treat station was right there too) so still thought being in park was better than crowd & having to walk. However, we either have PH or APs so we arrive around 1-2pm for a few rides & early dinner, then start @ 4pm with party plan.

EDIT - did same location last year for MNSSHP & then lined up for Jack & Sally.


----------



## focusondisney

Mini girls said:


> just under 60 days out and tried to get FP for Seven Dwarves and Pandora, all booked up.  I've read posts that say to keep checking back, but I would have to drop a FP to even check.  Is there a way around that?
> 
> Also, We are spending the day at MK but will probably go back to our hotel for an early afternoon break.  Is it better to enter around 3:00 and get wrist bands in the park (where do they give them out?) or wait until 4?  Is there an advantage either way?



Not sure when you're going, but today was our 60 days. We arrive Sat 12/9. I got 7 dwarves on Sunday. Also was plenty of Pandora spots open for Thursday the 14th. That was the only day we plan on going there so I didn't check other days. 

For changing the FP, you click "modify". It should giv you an option to change attraction. It will show you what else is available. It les you keep your current FP until you confirm the change. So if you don't like the other options, you don't lose what you already have.


----------



## OtherFigment

focusondisney said:


> Not sure when you're going, but today was our 60 days. We arrive Sat 12/9. I got 7 dwarves on Sunday. Also was plenty of Pandora spots open for Thursday the 14th. That was the only day we plan on going there so I didn't check other days.



Whew, we arrive 12/10 and I was paranoid I had the fp calendar wrong. Also hoping there are FOP fp available for 12/14 when I start booking tomorrow. Thanks for making me slightly less worried!


----------



## focusondisney

OtherFigment said:


> Whew, we arrive 12/10 and I was paranoid I had the fp calendar wrong. Also hoping there are FOP fp available for 12/14 when I start booking tomorrow. Thanks for making me slightly less worried!



This will make you feel even better: I didn't book FOP!  I saw it available, but we had no interest in Pandora. Left the fastpasses for people who really want them.   Good luck!!


----------



## Mini girls

focusondisney said:


> Not sure when you're going, but today was our 60 days. We arrive Sat 12/9. I got 7 dwarves on Sunday. Also was plenty of Pandora spots open for Thursday the 14th. That was the only day we plan on going there so I didn't check other days.
> 
> For changing the FP, you click "modify". It should giv you an option to change attraction. It will show you what else is available. It les you keep your current FP until you confirm the change. So if you don't like the other options, you don't lose what you already have.


----------



## Mini girls

Thanks for your quick reply.  I tried "modify" that is helpful, but still no Fps available for Seven Dwarves on 12/7,(maybe because it is Christmas party) or Flight at Pandora on 9th..  I will keep trying and if no luck will head there when the park opens.


----------



## clippers6

Question from a Disneyland pass holder attending his first MVMCP on 12/8: how do the crowds compare to an evening EMH? My last two trips were mid-August and Thanksgiving week. Both times EMH was a walk-on for everything but 7DMT. At Disneyland during Mickey’s Halloween Party, pretty much everything is a walk-on except Ghost Galaxy. 

Getting super excited for my first MVMCP!


----------



## mom2rtk

clippers6 said:


> Question from a Disneyland pass holder attending his first MVMCP on 12/8: how do the crowds compare to an evening EMH? My last two trips were mid-August and Thanksgiving week. Both times EMH was a walk-on for everything but 7DMT. At Disneyland during Mickey’s Halloween Party, pretty much everything is a walk-on except Ghost Galaxy.
> 
> Getting super excited for my first MVMCP!


The crowds are very different from an EMH. People go to EMH for the rides, as there really isn't anything else to do (no fireworks, parades or characters). Main Street remains fairly empty during EMH.

Most people pay the extra money for a party for things other than rides. For that reason, ride lines tend to be fairly short, even on a sold out night. But Main Street and character lines are packed and long.

That said, EMH sometimes has short ride lines, so the if you're going to the party for the rides (and not hanging out on Main Street), the experience might feel similar.


----------



## Dakota731

> . For that reason, ride lines tend to be fairly short, even on a sold out night.



Other posts have said the opposite -that last years wait times for rides was very long and same for character meets. 

Universals policy sounds great!  It prevents CMs from having to police guests and people who have paid for tix don’t have to tattle on others.  I imagine it’s hard to see who has a bracelet on if weather is cool and long sleeves are worn.


----------



## adelaster

Dakota731 said:


> Other posts have said the opposite -that last years wait times for rides was very long and same for character meets.
> 
> Universals policy sounds great!  It prevents CMs from having to police guests and people who have paid for tix don’t have to tattle on others.  I imagine it’s hard to see who has a bracelet on if weather is cool and long sleeves are worn.


I'll be interested to see for myself. It's not hard to make ppl show the bracelet-but from things I've seen around the boards & knowing how some ppl are I bet there's resistance & indignance for the "inconvenience." That's so uncool of ppl to try and get away with that. Equally uncool if Disney doesn't take proper steps to stop them. We'll be paying almost $240 with tax- that should mean something. I hope I don't get all justice angry at Christmas! Let's hope for better measures this year.


----------



## monique5

Dakota731 said:


> Other posts have said the opposite -that last years wait times for rides was very long and same for character meets.
> 
> Universals policy sounds great!  It prevents CMs from having to police guests and people who have paid for tix don’t have to tattle on others.  I imagine it’s hard to see who has a bracelet on if weather is cool and long sleeves are worn.



Not true, rides are shorter except for 7DMT & PP which are still typically no more than 30 minutes, less depending on time during party. This has been reported on the MNSSHP thread too, even on the "crowded" nights and 2 sold out parties. Wait times are not posted for character meets, and the ones that are long (Sandy Claws, 7D), are noted and times meets start are posted on Post #1. Also, you can sometimes meet these @ the end for under 30 minutes. Lastly, we always post quotes, links or threads as reference.

Personally, last year we rode Barnstormer, 11X, Dumbo 2X, 7DMT, SM, HM, UtS-JotLM, meet Jack & Sally, Cruella, Minnie, Daisy, Goofy, Donald, Mickey, QoH w/Tweedles, Alice w/MH, princesses in PFH, ToT, parade, HP, and fireworks on Halloween @ MNSSHP. Same experience with MVMCP years before, 7D, Sandy Claws, Daisy, Pluto, Scrooge McDuck, Minnie in Peppermint dress, Santa Goofy, Princesses with Princes, outside & inside PFH, parade, fireworks, Frozen Holiday Wish and treats and RIDES. You will see many reports like this. You just need a plan, and know that things might not go as expected. AND ALL MagicShots @ both events!!!!!


----------



## keepswimming76

monique5 said:


> Personal preference. Once reported Post #1 will be updated with wristband locations for those already in park.
> 
> Reports state wristband locations don't start distributing until exactly 4pm. Sometimes main entry starts allowing guests to enter @ 3:45pm.
> 
> .



We attended 12/4 last year and were in line outside MK at 3:30. They let party goers in right at 4 p.m. 
Between 4-7 the ride times seemed long to us. During the party there was hardly any wait for most rides, except 7DMT. Mainstreet was super crowded most of the evening.


----------



## monique5

keepswimming76 said:


> We attended 12/4 last year and were in line outside MK at 3:30. They let party goers in right at 4 p.m.
> Between 4-7 the ride times seemed long to us. During the party there was hardly any wait for most rides, except 7DMT. Mainstreet was super crowded most of the evening.



Main St. is always crowded for the most part on party nights. Ride times are short to no wait, except for 7DMT & PP, during party, 4-7 includes day guest and party guests (crowds in ride lines), PP typically get 3 FP+ during that time b/c of this, may change with 6pm closing --- on MVMCP & FP+ Thread reports of PP booking 2 & 3 FP+. There are reports of early entry, but not before 3:45pm that I've seen from last year, MNSSHP Thread has reports of early entry this year. 

I enter around 1-2pm to avoid the crowds or possibility that guests do not enter early (which does happen too), so my original reply to OP stands, personal preference, but if have ticket, go early, and get wristband inside park.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

Mini girls said:


> just under 60 days out and tried to get FP for Seven Dwarves and Pandora, all booked up.  I've read posts that say to keep checking back, but I would have to drop a FP to even check.  Is there a way around that?
> 
> Also, We are spending the day at MK but will probably go back to our hotel for an early afternoon break.  Is it better to enter around 3:00 and get wrist bands for Christmas Party, in the park (where do they give them out?) or wait until 4?  Is there an advantage either way?


On our 60 day fp date there were no FoP FP available.  A week later a ton flooded the system.  The same was with some dining reservations we tried to get. Not sure why, but I would continue to check every morning


----------



## monique5

tinkerbell1112 said:


> On our 60 day fp date there were no FoP FP available.  A week later a ton flooded the system.  The same was with some dining reservations we tried to get. Not sure why, but I would continue to check every morning



This. Keep checking! PP posted here & on a few other threads that plenty of FoP FP+ were now available (last week???). Several posted that they were able to book FoP FP+. Yes, I have been able to make a few ADR changes too. Missed a needed CP ADR, received Sorry for the Paws message, by time I opened app it was gone. Ugh!


----------



## glamdring269

We've got tickets to the last party of the season which I'm assuming is going to be one of the busier nights.  Couple of questions...

1) 2 adults, 0 kids, don't really care that much about the character meets.  We're mainly there to see the park in all it's Christmas glory with (hopefully) less of a crowd than what we would experience closer to Christmas.  Any general strategy to keep in mind?
2) We will be there the entire time.  Would it be better to skip out on the earlier events to focus on rides and do the later parades or should we do those as early as possible and focus on rides later?
3) Any general advice you would offer to a Christmas party newbie would be greatly appreciated.

Just trying to maximize our time the best as possible.  Thanks!


----------



## monique5

glamdring269 said:


> We've got tickets to the last party of the season which I'm assuming is going to be one of the busier nights.  Couple of questions...
> 
> 1) 2 adults, 0 kids, don't really care that much about the character meets.  We're mainly there to see the park in all it's Christmas glory with (hopefully) less of a crowd than what we would experience closer to Christmas.  Any general strategy to keep in mind?
> 2) We will be there the entire time.  Would it be better to skip out on the earlier events to focus on rides and do the later parades or should we do those as early as possible and focus on rides later?
> 3) Any general advice you would offer to a Christmas party newbie would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Just trying to maximize our time the best as possible.  Thanks!



1. No characters, or possibly?
2. MK closing @ 6pm. Not sure if parade times will change this year. Not sure if Frozen Holiday Wish time will change either do to 6pm closure. -- keep checking
3. If only concern is rides, parade & fireworks, no plan really needed. 

I would recommend 2nd parade but crowds has increased for that too. Main St. does have pre-parade show that's only on Main St. It only snows on Main St. You would need to factor those things into your plan. Yes, it probably will sell out on 12/22 (I'll be there, tickets arrived last week!). Crowds will not even compare to 12/25. Find a good spot for Holiday Wishes, only available during MVMCP.


----------



## glamdring269

Thanks for the advice.  Interesting that you received tickets.  We booked a long time ago, I see it on MDE, but have yet to receive tickets.  Will definitely continue to keep an eye out!

And, regarding #1, I really don't anticipate us waiting in line for character greets.  It's possible we might consider 7 dwarves and/or jack skellington but my understanding is we should just be prepared to wait awhile if we want to do either of those.


----------



## Monorail_Man_NJ

I see also MK closes at 4:30 on 11/30 for a cast member party.  Other parks gonna be BRUTAL that day.  And I cant get anything for that day coz of it.  ADR's etc


----------



## Monorail_Man_NJ

Anyone else going to the 11/26 party?


----------



## monique5

glamdring269 said:


> Thanks for the advice.  Interesting that you received tickets.  We booked a long time ago, I see it on MDE, but have yet to receive tickets.  Will definitely continue to keep an eye out!
> 
> And, regarding #1, I really don't anticipate us waiting in line for character greets.  It's possible we might consider 7 dwarves and/or jack skellington but my understanding is we should just be prepared to wait awhile if we want to do either of those.



Both are worth the wait. I met both on the same night. 2nd in line for 7D, got in line around 5pm ---3 FP+ from 3-6pm, but DH waited in line while DD & I used last FP+. Met Sandy Claws last, in line about 10 minutes, got in line ~11:15pm. Only issue with late M&G, you don't know when they will cut off the line.

Tickets: Did you select the mail option or print @ home option? If on MDE, you are fine.

There were 3 options: Print, Mail (Green RFID Card), Express Shipping (Extra $). I have received both set of tickets (Green RFIC Cards) within 3D of each other. Ordered on different days.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Of course my fast pass day falls on a Saturday. Why wouldn't it? Who doesn't want to get up at 6 am on Saturday?


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Of course my fast pass day falls on a Saturday. Why wouldn't it? Who doesn't want to get up at 6 am on Saturday?



Me!!! That was me last weekend for our Easter ADRs, and what should have taken 20 minutes took 3 hrs. My FP+ is Monday, that's when I'm getting ready for work/school. Ugh! I'm going to feel rushed all day.


----------



## monique5

*65D Until our Disney Christmas vacation! 
*
_5D until FP+ Selections! _


----------



## monique5

*Disney launches new vacation gifting site *_(I accept, PM me for my details )_
_http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt-...disney-launches-new-vacation-gifting-site.htm _
_--- My Christmas Wish List: _
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/gift-disney-vacation/

*SOUTHWEST AIRLINES REVEALED A COCO-THEMED PLANE AND WE’RE FEELING ON TOP OF THE WORLD *_(This could be me!!! Maybe...)_


----------



## Aljo

I purchased my tix for Dec 7th.  Received an email stating to go to the park entrance, if I have a magic band or card linked to my account (which I haven't done the magic bands yet but will) i can just enter the park.....I am assuming I still need to get a wristband?  I am taking the email with the barcode with me just to be on the safe side.


----------



## monique5

Aljo said:


> I purchased my tix for Dec 7th.  Received an email stating to go to the park entrance, if I have a magic band or card linked to my account (which I haven't done the magic bands yet but will) i can just enter the park.....I am assuming I still need to get a wristband?  I am taking the email with the barcode with me just to be on the safe side.



Yes, you receive wristband when enter for MVMCP, they are different colors for each night. Wristband indicates you should be in park for party. You show wristband for purchases, SotMKC, rides ad M&G.

There is a separate line @ MK entrance for MVMCP, there's a sign stating MVMCP entry. I believe to the right. After 1st party, Post #1 will be updated with wristband locations (if already in MK).


----------



## Mini girls

monique5 said:


> This. Keep checking! PP posted here & on a few other threads that plenty of FoP FP+ were now available (last week???). Several posted that they were able to book FoP FP+. Yes, I have been able to make a few ADR changes too. Missed a needed CP ADR, received Sorry for the Paws message, by time I opened app it was gone. Ugh!




Thanks.  that gives me hope.  I have been checking daily for BOG.  Will add Pandora Flight and SD to my daily searches.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
*
*Holiday filming for ABC specials to take place early November at Walt Disney World*

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...place-early-november-at-walt-disney-world.htm

Filming at Walt Disney World will take place November 3 - 7 2017. Like last year, no parade will be filmed at Walt Disney World, but stage show performances including musical acts will be filmed in Florida. The parade will be filmed at Disneyland Resort in California.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Jumping on board for a last minute 12/22 party and flying back home Christmas late morning! So excited!


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> Jumping on board for a last minute 12/22 party and flying back home Christmas late morning! So excited!



Sweet! You did MNSSHP too? I'll be at the 12/22 party. Now to decide on our outfits... We will spend Christmas morning @ the MK! I'm so stinking excited!


----------



## gottalovepluto

FinnsMom7 said:


> THIS! Last year while waiting for parade a rowdy and rude group over took a family that parked next to me and DH - I noticed no party bands and called CM over - they were checked and told to leave - mother of group told me I was rude for ruining her and family's fun - I kindly replied you are rude for stealing and allowing your kids to act out in public but merry xmas!!...


  Good for you!


----------



## gottalovepluto

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Of course my fast pass day falls on a Saturday. Why wouldn't it? Who doesn't want to get up at 6 am on Saturday?


Oh ick! Well, at least you're not on CA time rockin' the 4am FP booking!


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> *Holiday filming for ABC specials to take place early November at Walt Disney World*
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...place-early-november-at-walt-disney-world.htm
> 
> Filming at Walt Disney World will take place November 3 - 7 2017. Like last year, no parade will be filmed at Walt Disney World, but stage show performances including musical acts will be filmed in Florida. The parade will be filmed at Disneyland Resort in California.


Uh-oh... I have no idea what this entails, help? We're doing MK on Nov 7, will certain areas be roped off? Are there places to specifically avoid because they get crowded? Or is it a nobody knows what/when situation? Gah! I'm such a planner I hate to be at a total loss!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> Me!!! That was me last weekend for our Easter ADRs, and what should have taken 20 minutes took 3 hrs. My FP+ is Monday, that's when I'm getting ready for work/school. Ugh! I'm going to feel rushed all day.



Omg, if it takes me 3 hours I'll cry. I just made myself a cheat sheet with the date I want in order of when I'll book them. How many people im booking for and what time of day.

Hopefully your Monday morning booking goes smoothly.



gottalovepluto said:


> Oh ick! Well, at least you're not on CA time rockin' the 4am FP booking!



Ugh seriously. I think it's bad enough to be on Central time.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Omg, if it takes me 3 hours I'll cry. I just made myself a cheat sheet with the date I want in order of when I'll book them. How many people im booking for and what time of day.
> 
> Hopefully your Monday morning booking goes smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh seriously. I think it's bad enough to be on Central time.



I think I did!  DH asked, is that an actual tear in your eye or tired from being up early? 
That's what happens with CMs that speak of changes (we stopped that 2 years ago) but don't actually know things. Ha! Moving on, b/c there are some great CMs.  So crappy website (reported on FB that IT is having major behind scenes problems with functioning --- more than normal, I'm so tired of the Sorry For My Paws message), split stay and DVC. _So I've always booked by website, this summer (June) I called Disney Dining for Christmas trip - Part 2 with no problems_. I digress, I was able to book 2 online ADRs before error messages. Called & made other ADRs for 1st night & Day 2. Then called DVC and completed all ADRs. I did get every ADR on the day & time I wanted. BoG on Easter!  So I guess the 3 hours was worth it, and no work to be late for or ADR missed due to going to work. APs so being playing around with FP+ past few days, so far, all is good.  CST here!


Hope booking your FP+ goes smoothly & you can enjoy the rest of your Saturday!


----------



## tinkerbell1112

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Of course my fast pass day falls on a Saturday. Why wouldn't it? Who doesn't want to get up at 6 am on Saturday?


hahah  I would have rather mine be a Sat than a Fri!  I had to be up, ready to go, kids all ready for school and get mine done and then immediately run them to school and then go to work!  LOL  Guess it's all in each person's perspective


----------



## PixieT78

I'm getting up at 3:50am tomorrow to do my FPs!  Hopefully it doesn't take 3 hours so I can get it done before I have to get ready for work.  But we're just 6 days at the world to worry about and my biggest focus is FOP so that's what I'll be doing first.  I'm too paranoid to book tickets for our MVMCP day as we're not planning on any other parks that day so I'll have to start figuring out our strategy once I get the FPs booked.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

PixieT78 said:


> I'm getting up at 3:50am tomorrow to do my FPs!  Hopefully it doesn't take 3 hours so I can get it done before I have to get ready for work.  But we're just 6 days at the world to worry about and my biggest focus is FOP so that's what I'll be doing first.  I'm too paranoid to book tickets for our MVMCP day as we're not planning on any other parks that day so I'll have to start figuring out our strategy once I get the FPs booked.


We're going the same say! I'm taking a day off work tomorrow to book my FPs... Good luck to us both!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
*
*New Nightmare Before Christmas Merchandise Available at the Disney Parks*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-nightmare-before-christmas-at-disney-parks/

@rteetz - Thanks! Wouldn't have seen until the morning! Sweet dreams tonight!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Uh-oh... I have no idea what this entails, help? We're doing MK on Nov 7, will certain areas be roped off? Are there places to specifically avoid because they get crowded? Or is it a nobody knows what/when situation? Gah! I'm such a planner I hate to be at a total loss!


I was there last year during the performance tapings and it really didn't effect anything unless you were trying to see the shows.  At MK the performance was on the castle stage so there was a crowd watching in front, but otherwise no impact.  I was also at DHS the day they taped One Republic and again, there was a crowd gathered near the stage but otherwise it was no issue at all.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Monorail_Man_NJ said:


> Anyone else going to the 11/26 party?


You left out the disclaimer: "Don't worry, I'm not looking to meet up."  Unless of course you actually are....


----------



## DisneyMom93

So the stars from the Holiday shows actually interact with park guests when not filming?  My younger daughter would die to meet the Descendants.  Now I'm wondering if I should pack one of her Descendants shirts.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DisneyMom93 said:


> So the stars from the Holiday shows actually interact with park guests when not filming?  My younger daughter would die to meet the Descendants.  Now I'm wondering if I should pack one of her Descendants shirts.


You could always pack it on the sly so she doesn't get her hopes up if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Jobie

Is there somewhere that has kept records of what dates have sold out in the past?  I am going to be at WDW 11/11 - 11/19 and I am deciding what day to to go and when I should purchase my tickets.  I am planning on going on either the Tuesday or Thursday due to it being a week day and less people are likely to be there.  However, I am also concerned with when I should purchase the tickets.  I do not want to get there and it ends up getting sold out, but I also do not want to purchase tickets on a day that it ends up raining when I could choose another day.

Do you guys think I will be safe to wait until the week of to buy the tickets or should I buy them sooner?  

I know there is always a risk, but I want to make sure this night as perfect as possible.  The reason why we are going to WDW this week is because my wife, the non-Disney fan, wants to go to MVMCP this year.  She talked me into going so she can go to the event again, because she liked it so much last year.  I think my Disney nerdness is finally rubbing off on her after 14 years of marriage.


----------



## monique5

Jobie said:


> Is there somewhere that has kept records of what dates have sold out in the past?  I am going to be at WDW 11/11 - 11/19 and I am deciding what day to to go and when I should purchase my tickets.  I am planning on going on either the Tuesday or Thursday due to it being a week day and less people are likely to be there.  However, I am also concerned with when I should purchase the tickets.  I do not want to get there and it ends up getting sold out, but I also do not want to purchase tickets on a day that it ends up raining when I could choose another day.
> 
> Do you guys think I will be safe to wait until the week of to buy the tickets or should I buy them sooner?
> 
> I know there is always a risk, but I want to make sure this night as perfect as possible.  The reason why we are going to WDW this week is because my wife, the non-Disney fan, wants to go to MVMCP this year.  She talked me into going so she can go to the event again, because she liked it so much last year.  I think my Disney nerdness is finally rubbing off on her after 14 years of marriage.



See Post #3 for Sold Out parties and date sold out on for 2016. See previous posts about waiting to purchase tickets. Happy Planning.


----------



## Jobie

Thank you! 


monique5 said:


> See Post #3 for Sold Out parties and date sold out on for 2016. See previous posts about waiting to purchase tickets. Happy Planning.


----------



## monique5

Jobie said:


> Is there somewhere that has kept records of what dates have sold out in the past?  I am going to be at WDW 11/11 - 11/19 and I am deciding what day to to go and when I should purchase my tickets.  I am planning on going on either the Tuesday or Thursday due to it being a week day and less people are likely to be there.  However, I am also concerned with when I should purchase the tickets.  I do not want to get there and it ends up getting sold out, but I also do not want to purchase tickets on a day that it ends up raining when I could choose another day.
> 
> Do you guys think I will be safe to wait until the week of to buy the tickets or should I buy them sooner?
> 
> I know there is always a risk, but I want to make sure this night as perfect as possible.  The reason why we are going to WDW this week is because my wife, the non-Disney fan, wants to go to MVMCP this year.  She talked me into going so she can go to the event again, because she liked it so much last year.  I think my Disney nerdness is finally rubbing off on her after 14 years of marriage.



Page 103...starts comments...


monique5 said:


> Only advise, if party you want to attend, buy tickets. Weather changes daily. Other day expected downpour @ MNSSHP & nothing. Then Halloween hadn't sold out like in past nor any other parties, only 2, day of. PP posted just booked trips based on attending MNSSHP on Halloween & MNSSHP on Halloween sold out today before purchasing tickets. Same for last week, PP posted purchasing tickets day of due to weather & when arrived @ MK sign up saying tonight's Party sold out.
> 
> So info not to scare you, just to show things change day to day & year to year with price increases & not really any insight being a veteran. If you want to go on a particular night, buy ticket, if rains, go with flow. If weather a true problem for you, then wait & see, but know Party may or may not sell out. Post # 3 lists past years parties that sold out & date sold out, but if keeping up with MNSSHP, sold out dates didn't follow that trend this year. Happy planning!


----------



## jcvalenti

Monorail_Man_NJ said:


> Anyone else going to the 11/26 party?



We're going 11/26.  Going to be a total all day MK marathon the day after our travel day.  Keys to the Kingdom Tour in the AM, Monorail Tour in the Afternoon, Dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern and our first MVMCP in the evening.  Im going to need to bring an adult sized stroller so my wife to push me around when I pass out at 10pm.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jcvalenti said:


> We're going 11/26.  Going to be a total all day MK marathon the day after our travel day.  Keys to the Kingdom Tour in the AM, Monorail Tour in the Afternoon, Dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern and our first MVMCP in the evening.  Im going to need to bring an adult sized stroller so my wife to push me around when I pass out at 10pm.


Adult size strollers can be found at Starbucks on Main St.


----------



## dzaharchuk

We will also be at the November 26 party! We are spending thanksgiving in Sanibel island, decided to surprise the kids and spend a day at the party! We splurged and are staying at Port Orleans FQ, it would be a long drive back at midnight


----------



## Mini girls

I have tried to get the Disney Parks shopping App but can't get it.  Does anyone know if it is available in Canada?


----------



## Nikki G

We decided to go nuts and get tickets for the Dec 22 party (2 adults, 2 kids age 8 and 5). We are complete MVMCP rookies. I am super excited and while the kids know we are staying at DW for a few nights (we are driving through on our way down to Fort Myers area for the holidays), we told them we wouldn't be in the parks, just enjoying Disney Springs and the resorts. MVMCP is a total surprise and their Christmas present from us. We are not interested in character greets and hope to mainly soak up the ambiance and ride as many rides as possible. I will likely try to avoid Main Street as much as possible, though it makes me sad to miss the snow. Anyone have any experience with watching the parade from Frontierland? That's where we've watched in the past for the regular parade. Also, in order to watch the shows, any advice on slightly out of the way locations that would allow us to still mostly see and hear, but not be in the middle of the crush? And finally, can Holiday Wishes be enjoyed from multiple areas of the park, or is it like HEA and you need to be front and center for the best experience? My husband is very excited about the party, but is allergic to crazy crowds, hence my desire to stay away from Main St. and the Hub. No need to have a scrooge on my hands...

Oh, and: Don't worry, I'm not looking to meet up.


----------



## eeyore986

I finally committed and bought our MVMCP tickets for Dec 14, this is our first MVMCP  . I haven't been at christmas since I was a kid, so basically a first for our family.  Our Fastpass day is tomorrow!!


----------



## DisneyMom93

Nikki G said:


> We decided to go nuts and get tickets for the Dec 22 party (2 adults, 2 kids age 8 and 5). We are complete MVMCP rookies. I am super excited and while the kids know we are staying at DW for a few nights (we are driving through on our way down to Fort Myers area for the holidays), we told them we wouldn't be in the parks, just enjoying Disney Springs and the resorts. MVMCP is a total surprise and their Christmas present from us. We are not interested in character greets and hope to mainly soak up the ambiance and ride as many rides as possible. I will likely try to avoid Main Street as much as possible, though it makes me sad to miss the snow. Anyone have any experience with watching the parade from Frontierland? That's where we've watched in the past for the regular parade. Also, in order to watch the shows, any advice on slightly out of the way locations that would allow us to still mostly see and hear, but not be in the middle of the crush? And finally, can Holiday Wishes be enjoyed from multiple areas of the park, or is it like HEA and you need to be front and center for the best experience? My husband is very excited about the party, but is allergic to crazy crowds, hence my desire to stay away from Main St. and the Hub. No need to have a scrooge on my hands...



I have no advice for you but just wanted to say I'm excited for your surprise.  My kind of parents!  We surprise our kids from the littlest things to huge surprises.  We love it.  Your kids are at such fun ages too.  Enjoy!!!



Nikki G said:


> Oh, and: Don't worry, I'm not looking to meet up.


----------



## HumblePie

Mini girls said:


> I have tried to get the Disney Parks shopping App but can't get it.  Does anyone know if it is available in Canada?



I was able to get the Shop Disney Parks app from the Google play store. It will not let you ship to Canada, though. I have used a friend's address in the States to place my order.


----------



## KurtC

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> *Holiday filming for ABC specials to take place early November at Walt Disney World*
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...place-early-november-at-walt-disney-world.htm
> 
> Filming at Walt Disney World will take place November 3 - 7 2017. Like last year, no parade will be filmed at Walt Disney World, but stage show performances including musical acts will be filmed in Florida. The parade will be filmed at Disneyland Resort in California.


Thanks for the update!!  I have been wondering about this and hoping that it did not fall during our trip (it doesn't!)


----------



## xStitch

HumblePie said:


> I was able to get the Shop Disney Parks app from the Google play store. It will not let you ship to Canada, though. I have used a friend's address in the States to place my order.



Did you download it here or down at the parks? I have it downloaded but I did it down in Florida but my friend can't download it onto her iPhone up here. 

It's kinda dangerous to have as I keep looking at it and finding more stuff I want to buy when I get down there I am loving all the new Christmas stuff though, I really want that ceramic Christmas tree with the characters on it.


----------



## monica9

So did everyone get their fast passses for a 4-6pm before mvmcp without it bumping any other days?


----------



## Shrfleen

monica9 said:


> So did everyone get their fast passses for a 4-6pm before mvmcp without it bumping any other days?



We made all of our reservations and then went back to make our MVMCP fast passes, we were able to get 2. Our MVMCP day is our very first day and we have not received a cancellation email yet.


----------



## lchuck

Hopefully some of you can provide me with a little reassurance...We're going to the 12/10 party and I'm starting to put together our plan for the night.  We're not interested in doing rides unless we end up with time left over, we're really after all of the party exclusives (parade, fireworks, characters, treats, ambiance).  My kids are of course interested in the more difficult M&G (Jack Skellington, 7 Dwarves, Scrooge, Captain Jack, Mickey) and I would like to experience the parade on Main Street.  The kiddos are just old enough that we can push them until the end of the party, so we've got the entire evening available.  Does anyone have advice on an order of events to maximize the chances of getting most of this done?  Thanks for an advice!


----------



## Rich M

lchuck said:


> Hopefully some of you can provide me with a little reassurance...We're going to the 12/10 party and I'm starting to put together our plan for the night.  We're not interested in doing rides unless we end up with time left over, we're really after all of the party exclusives (parade, fireworks, characters, treats, ambiance).  My kids are of course interested in the more difficult M&G (Jack Skellington, 7 Dwarves, Scrooge, Captain Jack, Mickey) and I would like to experience the parade on Main Street.  The kiddos are just old enough that we can push them until the end of the party, so we've got the entire evening available.  Does anyone have advice on an order of events to maximize the chances of getting most of this done?  Thanks for an advice!



Going that evening to the party also. Thanks for helping keeping the ride lines short for us. We will do our best not to add to your character lines so we can all have a great evening.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*Kurt Russell, Olympian Laurie Hernandez Added; Ana Gasteyer, Jodi Benson Return To List of Candlelight Narrators*

Here is the full list of narrators (everything subject to change, of course):


Nov. 24- 26 – Laurie Hernandez – NEW!
Nov. 27-28 – Matt Bomer – NEW!
Nov. 29 – 30 – Ana Gasteyer
Dec. 1-3 – Whoopi Goldberg
Dec. 4-5 – Pat Sajak – NEW!
Dec. 6-8 – Jodi Benson
Dec. 9-11 – Kurt Russell – NEW!
Dec. 12-14 – Warwick Davis – NEW!
Dec. 15-17 – Trace Adkins
Dec. 18-21 – Neil Patrick Harris
Dec. 22-24 – CCH Pounder – NEW!
Dec. 25-27 – Jaci Velasquez
Dec. 28-30 – Chandra Wilson


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lchuck said:


> Hopefully some of you can provide me with a little reassurance...We're going to the 12/10 party and I'm starting to put together our plan for the night.  We're not interested in doing rides unless we end up with time left over, we're really after all of the party exclusives (parade, fireworks, characters, treats, ambiance).  My kids are of course interested in the more difficult M&G (Jack Skellington, 7 Dwarves, Scrooge, Captain Jack, Mickey) and I would like to experience the parade on Main Street.  The kiddos are just old enough that we can push them until the end of the party, so we've got the entire evening available.  Does anyone have advice on an order of events to maximize the chances of getting most of this done?  Thanks for an advice!



Come back after the first party. We'll have heard if any of those characters will be meeting before 7 pm party start. I'll be happy to help you plan then.


----------



## Jigawatt

We're going to our first ever party on the first night, 11/9. From what I'm reading... are we kind of on our own as far as knowing what characters are available and where they are going to be? It sounds like nothing is really officially released beforehand, and that first-party goers report back here to compile the collected knowledge. We want to be ready to plan out our evening and are wondering if we have to allow for that uncertainty or not. Some of them do seem like no-brainers to be where they were last year (Santa Goofy by the Barnstormer, Dwarfs by 7DMT, etc.).


----------



## tinkerbell1112

PixieT78 said:


> I'm getting up at 3:50am tomorrow to do my FPs!  Hopefully it doesn't take 3 hours so I can get it done before I have to get ready for work.  But we're just 6 days at the world to worry about and my biggest focus is FOP so that's what I'll be doing first.  I'm too paranoid to book tickets for our MVMCP day as we're not planning on any other parks that day so I'll have to start figuring out our strategy once I get the FPs booked.


cute dog in your avatar. I have a Boston too (looks like a Boston anyway  )


----------



## HumblePie

xStitch said:


> Did you download it here or down at the parks? I have it downloaded but I did it down in Florida but my friend can't download it onto her iPhone up here.
> 
> It's kinda dangerous to have as I keep looking at it and finding more stuff I want to buy when I get down there I am loving all the new Christmas stuff though, I really want that ceramic Christmas tree with the characters on it.



No I downloaded it here without issue. I wonder if the fact that I am on android (not iTunes) made a difference...?

I agree it is dangerous, especially with easy access to a US address for shipping!


----------



## Cluelyss

Jigawatt said:


> We're going to our first ever party on the first night, 11/9. From what I'm reading... are we kind of on our own as far as knowing what characters are available and where they are going to be? It sounds like nothing is really officially released beforehand, and that first-party goers report back here to compile the collected knowledge. We want to be ready to plan out our evening and are wondering if we have to allow for that uncertainty or not. Some of them do seem like no-brainers to be where they were last year (Santa Goofy by the Barnstormer, Dwarfs by 7DMT, etc.).


Unfortunately, yes. Though usually things will remain pretty constant from year to year. Sometimes the map will be leaked a day or two early, but the official maps never show who's where, anyway. That intel is always delivered by the excellent folks attending the first party.


----------



## Mini girls

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Kurt Russell, Olympian Laurie Hernandez Added; Ana Gasteyer, Jodi Benson Return To List of Candlelight Narrators*
> 
> Here is the full list of narrators (everything subject to change, of course):
> 
> 
> Nov. 24- 26 – Laurie Hernandez – NEW!
> Nov. 27-28 – Matt Bomer – NEW!
> Nov. 29 – 30 – Ana Gasteyer
> Dec. 1-3 – Whoopi Goldberg
> Dec. 4-5 – Pat Sajak – NEW!
> Dec. 6-8 – Jodi Benson
> Dec. 9-11 – Kurt Russell – NEW!
> Dec. 12-14 – Warwick Davis – NEW!
> Dec. 15-17 – Trace Adkins
> Dec. 18-21 – Neil Patrick Harris
> Dec. 22-24 – CCH Pounder – NEW!
> Dec. 25-27 – Jaci Velasquez
> Dec. 28-30 – Chandra Wilson


disappointed, booked the 7th a while ago, just miss Kurt Russell.


----------



## Mini girls

HumblePie said:


> I was able to get the Shop Disney Parks app from the Google play store. It will not let you ship to Canada, though. I have used a friend's address in the States to place my order.


I only have Apple products, can't download on them


----------



## Mini girls

HumblePie said:


> I was able to get the Shop Disney Parks app from the Google play store. It will not let you ship to Canada, though. I have used a friend's address in the States to place my order.


Can you have them sent to a Disney resort?  Do they have the Christmas sequinned ears out yet?  The green one?


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Hooray!!!! Thanks for starting this!!!
> I have been lucky enough to have been to wdw a few times over the past several years, but never at Christmas!!!
> 
> We are going this year Nov 11-18, and I am positively giddy!!!
> 
> So excited to see the decorations and of course, the party!
> 
> 242 more days!



How many days now?


----------



## PixieT78

tinkerbell1112 said:


> cute dog in your avatar. I have a Boston too (looks like a Boston anyway  )




Thanks - we certainly think she is adorable.  And yes she is a Boston.  Her name is Tonks (yes after the Tonks in HP).


----------



## tinkerbell1112

PixieT78 said:


> Thanks - we certainly think she is adorable.  And yes she is a Boston.  Her name is Tonks (yes after the Tonks in HP).


Ours is LunaBelle after Luna lovegood and Belle. Lol. Love Tonks!!!!


----------



## HumblePie

I don't see the ears on the app yet.  I'm not sure if you can ship to a Disney resort.


----------



## Mini girls

So excited, just got Seven Dwarves and Avatar Flight.  Perseverance pays off.  Now to get BOG!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER DISNEY WORLD PARK HOURS UPDATED!*

Disney World has updated its park hours for November and early December. More FP+ are now probably available for many days and many parks. If a park added hours, you’ll find that it also added Fastpasses for that time frame.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Was able to get all the fast passes I needed this morning at 6 am. Only took about 15 minutes, thank goodness. Kept waking up starting at 4:30 thinking it was time. 

Got FOP for a bit later in the day than I wanted, but at least I got it. 

Now I just need to agonize over all my dining reservations and cut one or two. 

Oh yeah, and wait until the first Christmas party so I can make my plan.


----------



## Rich M

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Was able to get all the fast passes I needed this morning at 6 am. Only took about 15 minutes, thank goodness. Kept waking up starting at 4:30 thinking it was time.
> 
> Got FOP for a bit later in the day than I wanted, but at least I got it.
> 
> Now I just need to agonize over all my dining reservations and cut one or two.
> 
> Oh yeah, and wait until the first Christmas party so I can make my plan.



Keep your eyes open for park hours changing because mine changed and I got better times for FP and allowed me to keep my ADR's and able to get every FP I wanted. So if your looking for changing times keep and eye out.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rich M said:


> Keep your eyes open for park hours changing because mine changed and I got better times for FP and allowed me to keep my ADR's and able to get every FP I wanted. So if your looking for changing times keep and eye out.



Ooh yeah that reminds me. I did see that park hours had changed but I haven't yet compared with my notes to see what changed. I need to do that. But I made my fast passes this morning so nothing new would have been added since then, right?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wow so none of my park hours changed  Kind of a disappointment.


----------



## Rich M

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooh yeah that reminds me. I did see that park hours had changed but I haven't yet compared with my notes to see what changed. I need to do that. But I made my fast passes this morning so nothing new would have been added since then, right?



I wouldn't believe so but I would just keep checking to see if others open up and also try doing less people or different combinations


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

It looks like none of my park dates hours changed. My trip starts Dec 12.


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER DISNEY WORLD PARK HOURS UPDATED!*
> 
> Disney World has updated its park hours for November and early December. More FP+ are now probably available for many days and many parks. If a park added hours, you’ll find that it also added Fastpasses for that time frame.


THANK YOU! I scored 2 8am (ish) 7DMT FPs for our 2 mornings in the Magic Kingdom!! Seriously, so much thanks! I couldn't get it at all, and then I missed the FOP dump a few weeks ago, but now- SCORE!!


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It looks like none of my park dates hours changed. My trip starts Dec 12.



Early December. Arriving 12/15, so I guess our dates are not considered early December.


----------



## monique5

gottalovepluto said:


> THANK YOU! I scored 2 8am (ish) 7DMT FPs for our 2 mornings in the Magic Kingdom!! Seriously, so much thanks! I couldn't get it at all, and then I missed the FOP dump a few weeks ago, but now- SCORE!!


----------



## fflmaster

Has anyone see any restaurants open yet for the extra hours? Was hoping to get breakfast at crystal palace, but either already gone or didn’t open yet.


----------



## xStitch

HumblePie said:


> No I downloaded it here without issue. I wonder if the fact that I am on android (not iTunes) made a difference...?
> 
> I agree it is dangerous, especially with easy access to a US address for shipping!




I'm an android too, so maybe that makes a difference. I didn't even know about the app until I was down in the parks, where I downloaded it. My friend just uses me to look up stuff on the app for her lol.




Mini girls said:


> Can you have them sent to a Disney resort?  Do they have the Christmas sequinned ears out yet?  The green one?




I don't think they'd have the Christmas ears out yet, when we did Halloween and Christmas a few years ago, I was able to get the green ears the start of November and everyone was asking about them but I saw them out early. The gift shop in the resort had the Christmas stuff front and center even though it was October 30th or something. 

I checked the hours for my trip and only get an extra hour the one night at MK, they did add a second showing for ROL but we're doing the dining package with first showing anyways so that doesn't matter. That kinda sucks, was hoping for longer hours in Epcot.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

With the change in hours, I’ll be dropping an 8am BOG reservation for 2 on 11/8 if anyone is interested. Just let me know.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Was able to get all the fast passes I needed this morning at 6 am. Only took about 15 minutes, thank goodness. Kept waking up starting at 4:30 thinking it was time.
> 
> Got FOP for a bit later in the day than I wanted, but at least I got it.
> 
> Now I just need to agonize over all my dining reservations and cut one or two.
> 
> Oh yeah, and wait until the first Christmas party so I can make my plan.



Was it early or late in your trip? TIA!


----------



## monique5

*ANNOUNCED*

_ _
_Starts November 18th_


----------



## twodogs

I am trying to buy our first MVMCP tickets for mid December.  I am making sure I choose the correct delivery option for what I want.  I'm being offered (I don't want them mailed, etc):

Print at Home
Email (this says I have to present my CC and the email to the park entrance to get my tickets, but then says if I have Magic Bands, I can skip this step and just tap in at the gate).

I do NOT want any extra steps!  We will be staying onsite and have Magic Bands.  It is easiest just to do Print at Home and then enter the ticket numbers into MDE so they will linked to our Magic Bands?  Or do I do option 2 and HOPE that they are linked and I don't have to present my CC etc?  Anyone who has done this, please advise!!  Thanks!


----------



## monique5

twodogs said:


> I am trying to buy our first MVMCP tickets for mid December.  I am making sure I choose the correct delivery option for what I want.  I'm being offered (I don't want them mailed, etc):
> 
> Print at Home
> Email (this says I have to present my CC and the email to the park entrance to get my tickets, but then says if I have Magic Bands, I can skip this step and just tap in at the gate).
> 
> I do NOT want any extra steps!  We will be staying onsite and have Magic Bands.  It is easiest just to do Print at Home and then enter the ticket numbers into MDE so they will linked to our Magic Bands?  Or do I do option 2 and HOPE that they are linked and I don't have to present my CC etc?  Anyone who has done this, please advise!!  Thanks!



I always select mail cards (free option) it's a Green RFID card, so no extra step @ park entrance & nice souvenir, unmarked envelope (if surprise). Either of 3 options (last 1 is expedited paid shipping) all link to MDE which is linked to MB. If this doesn't automatically occur/link (it should) then manually link tickets with confirmation number.


----------



## Mini girls

twodogs said:


> I am trying to buy our first MVMCP tickets for mid December.  I am making sure I choose the correct delivery option for what I want.  I'm being offered (I don't want them mailed, etc):
> 
> Print at Home
> Email (this says I have to present my CC and the email to the park entrance to get my tickets, but then says if I have Magic Bands, I can skip this step and just tap in at the gate).
> 
> I do NOT want any extra steps!  We will be staying onsite and have Magic Bands.  It is easiest just to do Print at Home and then enter the ticket numbers into MDE so they will linked to our Magic Bands?  Or do I do option 2 and HOPE that they are linked and I don't have to present my CC etc?  Anyone who has done this, please advise!!  Thanks!




I purchased my MVMCP through My Disney and assume that since I can see them on my page that they will automatically go on my Magic Bands along with my park tickets.  Is that correct?


----------



## twodogs

Mini girls said:


> I purchased my MVMCP through My Disney and assume that since I can see them on my page that they will automatically go on my Magic Bands along with my park tickets.  Is that correct?



Which delivery option did you choose in MDE?


----------



## twodogs

monique5 said:


> I always select mail cards (free option) it's a Green RFID card, so no extra step @ park entrance & nice souvenir, unmarked envelope (if surprise). Either of 3 options (last 1 is expedited paid shipping) all link to MDE which is linked to MB. If this doesn't automatically occur/link (it should) then manually link tickets with confirmation number.



THANK YOU!!


----------



## RJstanis

monique5 said:


> I always select mail cards (free option) it's a Green RFID card, so no extra step @ park entrance & nice souvenir, unmarked envelope (if surprise). Either of 3 options (last 1 is expedited paid shipping) all link to MDE which is linked to MB. If this doesn't automatically occur/link (it should) then manually link tickets with confirmation number.





twodogs said:


> Which delivery option did you choose in MDE?





twodogs said:


> THANK YOU!!



This is the way I do it too. I order through my account and have them mailed. If I remember/desire to bring them to the party, I'll use the cards over my MB just to make sure something doesn't get messed up with my other tickets, and if I forget them or decide not to bring I just use my MB. Like Monique says, they make good souvenirs if not. Too bad they aren't holiday themed though!


----------



## RJstanis

Monique,

I just realized we arrive on the same day lol! What party are you planning on attending ("don't worry, I don't want to meet up" but I may shadow you lol)? I am so ready to get my FP knocked out tomorrow morning and finally be able to relax on planning. We are going with our best friends who are complete newbies and we've never been to the Xmas party before. Super stoked for the trip.


----------



## monique5

Mini girls said:


> I purchased my MVMCP through My Disney and assume that since I can see them on my page that they will automatically go on my Magic Bands along with my park tickets.  Is that correct?



Yes, on MDE account, linked to MB.


----------



## monique5

RJstanis said:


> Monique,
> 
> I just realized we arrive on the same day lol! What party are you planning on attending ("don't worry, I don't want to meet up" but I may shadow you lol)? I am so ready to get my FP knocked out tomorrow morning and finally be able to relax on planning. We are going with our best friends who are complete newbies and we've never been to the Xmas party before. Super stoked for the trip.



Hi! I've been cleaning up my ADRs & working on FP+ strategy for in the morning. Decided to add another AK day for us too. Yes,ready for FP+ to be over to relax a tad bit more. I don't mind meeting up. 

I'll use my previous plan as my starting point then make adjustments with any time changes, new characters, etc. Also, 2 parties this year, 12/19 & 12/22.


----------



## monique5

*25D Until the First MVMCP! *


----------



## LucyBC80

monique5 said:


> *25D Until the First MVMCP! *


YAS!!! Can't wait till Kenny give us all the detail and which characters will be there. I really need to finalize my party plans but without knowing if the whole Ducktales gang will be there for sure I just can't commit to anything.


----------



## Buddy40

Shrfleen said:


> We made all of our reservations and then went back to make our MVMCP fast passes, we were able to get 2. Our MVMCP day is our very first day and we have not received a cancellation email yet.


Same here.  Made our FPs a week ago and have since adjusted times with no problems.  No cancellation email. There is a separate thread dedicated to this topic.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/page-6

PP have reported getting a reminder email from Disney to make FPs even though they only had MVMCP tickets and no park tickets.


----------



## mdraz

I am trying to decide between hoop-dee-do revue, mickeys backyard BBQ and spirit of aloha dinner show. I have 3 kids 7, 11 and 14. Any suggestions??? Do any of them do some thing christmassy? We will be there end of November 
Thanks!


----------



## Ouida

mdraz said:


> I am trying to decide between hoop-dee-do revue, mickeys backyard BBQ and spirit of aloha dinner show. I have 3 kids 7, 11 and 14. Any suggestions??? Do any of them do some thing christmassy? We will be there end of November
> Thanks!


I haven't been to any, but had the same delema. Kids are 6, 8, and 13. We are staying at the cabins. What made me go for the hoop dee doo, was NONE of my kids are going to get up and dance at the backyard bbq. I really felt they would feel is was geared towards babies. Lol. I know adults love it, but kids like to feel older. Aloha was never on my radar.


----------



## CJK

mdraz said:


> I am trying to decide between hoop-dee-do revue, mickeys backyard BBQ and spirit of aloha dinner show. I have 3 kids 7, 11 and 14. Any suggestions??? Do any of them do some thing christmassy? We will be there end of November
> Thanks!


We've done them all. Mickey's Backyard BBQ was a once and done. Spirit of Aloha was done 3 times. Hoop Dee Doo has been done too many times to count. Such fun for all ages!


----------



## monique5

mdraz said:


> I am trying to decide between hoop-dee-do revue, mickeys backyard BBQ and spirit of aloha dinner show. I have 3 kids 7, 11 and 14. Any suggestions??? Do any of them do some thing christmassy? We will be there end of November
> Thanks!



We have done MBBBQ on Christmas & we do HDDMR every trip. Spirit of Aloha on list. DD9 was 7 that Christmas, she danced but could have done without, but had a good time, photos with characters in Christmas attire after show then we did the Holiday Sleigh Ride. Enjoyable but 1x was okay. HDDMR (great food) same overall theme but switch up jokes & add Christmas undertones to jokes during holidays. HDDMR ADR on Christmas this year.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES*

See Post #2 - NEW Sunset Season's Greetings @ HS
Times added to Post #2 yesterday too, 6:30-9pm. 

New details released. 
https://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-new-elements-installed-sunset-seasons-greetings/
Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## twodogs

twodogs said:


> I am trying to buy our first MVMCP tickets for mid December.  I am making sure I choose the correct delivery option for what I want.  I'm being offered (I don't want them mailed, etc):
> 
> Print at Home
> Email (this says I have to present my CC and the email to the park entrance to get my tickets, but then says if I have Magic Bands, I can skip this step and just tap in at the gate).
> 
> I do NOT want any extra steps!  We will be staying onsite and have Magic Bands.  It is easiest just to do Print at Home and then enter the ticket numbers into MDE so they will linked to our Magic Bands?  Or do I do option 2 and HOPE that they are linked and I don't have to present my CC etc?  Anyone who has done this, please advise!!  Thanks!





twodogs said:


> Which delivery option did you choose in MDE?



So I'll answer my own post too with what I did.  I chose the first (and default) option of "Print at Home".  It then sent me the tickets immediately via email, which did not have a ticket number but did have a bar code on each.  I was prepared to scan them into MDE, but when I opened the app, they were already there.  So I guess that means that they will be on my magic bands.  I'll have the emailed tickets just in case.  While I love the idea of having the plastic ticket for keeping, I can't have one more thing in this house, so I opted against mailed tickets.  Thanks all for the help and guidance!


----------



## monique5

twodogs said:


> So I'll answer my own post too with what I did.  I chose the first (and default) option of "Print at Home".  It then sent me the tickets immediately via email, which did not have a ticket number but did have a bar code on each.  *I was prepared to scan them into MDE, but when I opened the app, they were already there.  So I guess that means that they will be on my magic bands.  I'll have the emailed tickets just in case. * While I love the idea of having the plastic ticket for keeping, I can't have one more thing in this house, so I opted against mailed tickets.  Thanks all for the help and guidance!



Yes, on MDE, on MB.


----------



## merfsko

So this might be a silly question, but I've never done a hard-ticket event with Magic Bands before.

I have a three-day ticket (part of MYW package) and MVMCP linked to my MagicBand. I was originally planning on picking up my ticket as per the e-mail instructions but my understanding from recent posts is that that means all my tickets are on my band and I can use it for entry.

However, if I enter the park at 4:00- does the MagicBand know that I am using my MVM ticket or will it  try and use one of my park days? I'm sure this is something Disney has worked out, but I know the technology isn't always perfect so thought I'd check with your experiences. I don't want to assume that everything will work and then later find out that one of my park days is gone. 


TIA!


----------



## monique5

merfsko said:


> So this might be a silly question, but I've never done a hard-ticket event with Magic Bands before.
> 
> I have a three-day ticket (part of MYW package) and MVMCP linked to my MagicBand. I was originally planning on picking up my ticket as per the e-mail instructions but my understanding from recent posts is that that means all my tickets are on my band and I can use it for entry.
> 
> However, if I enter the park at 4:00- does the MagicBand know that I am using my MVM ticket or will it  try and use one of my park days? I'm sure this is something Disney has worked out, but I know the technology isn't always perfect so thought I'd check with your experiences. I don't want to assume that everything will work and then later find out that one of my park days is gone.
> 
> 
> TIA!



Yes, linked to MDE, then on MB. There is a separate line for MVMCP (typically to right & should have signs out/see previous post). Enter correct line & all should be fine with tickets.


----------



## monique5

Less than 12hr away from FP+ selections!


----------



## Rich M

monique5 said:


> Less than 12hr away from FP+ selections!



Good luck. I hope you get everything you want.


----------



## twodogs

monique5 said:


> Less than 12hr away from FP+ selections!



I'll see you on there!!  Our window opens tomorrow at 6AM my time.  Yawn...  I am hoping for FOP for 60 + 3 but not optimistic.  Good luck on yours!!


----------



## monique5

twodogs said:


> I'll see you on there!!  Our window opens tomorrow at 6AM my time.  Yawn...  I am hoping for FOP for 60 + 3 but not optimistic.  Good luck on yours!!



See you real soon! I hoping for Day 2 but not too optimistic either, but have 2 AK days later, days 9 & 11. Wishing FP+ was still @ midnight. So I need to be up @ 5am to dress & fix snack & lunch for DD, wake her up, make FP+ & head to school. Yikes! Tomorrow will be a long day!


----------



## monique5

Rich M said:


> Good luck. I hope you get everything you want.


----------



## monique5

twodogs said:


> I'll see you on there!!  Our window opens tomorrow at 6AM my time.  Yawn...  I am hoping for FOP for 60 + 3 but not optimistic.  Good luck on yours!!



Which party are you attending? Not that I want to meet up.


----------



## RJstanis

I know I am excitingly nervous about the morning as well. I will be on with yall too. I already saw no 7DMT for my 60+1 (day 2) MK visit on our Saturday MK day for the morning at least. I'll see later tonight what the Sunday FP that booked today left me . I'm hoping for a late morning FoP on 60+4 (Day 5 of trip) and unless that changed today, it was looking optimistic at least.

Thanks for your reply earlier Monique btw! We are going to the Sunday Dec 17th party, so lucky you, no weird stalker following you lol. I am a seasoned Halloween Party vet, so I feel good about the Xmas Party, even if it will be our first.

Why can't FP be at midnight anymore!!!  I'm going to be awake anyways (working tonight) but it would be soooo much more relief to get them out of the way. Good luck to you Monique and twodogs, I hope yall get everything you want!!!!


----------



## twodogs

RJstanis said:


> I know I am excitingly nervous about the morning as well. I will be on with yall too. I already saw no 7DMT for my 60+1 (day 2) MK visit on our Saturday MK day for the morning at least. I'll see later tonight what the Sunday FP that booked today left me . I'm hoping for a late morning FoP on 60+4 (Day 5 of trip) and unless that changed today, it was looking optimistic at least.
> 
> Thanks for your reply earlier Monique btw! We are going to the Sunday Dec 17th party, so lucky you, no weird stalker following you lol. I am a seasoned Halloween Party vet, so I feel good about the Xmas Party, even if it will be our first.
> 
> Why can't FP be at midnight anymore!!!  I'm going to be awake anyways (working tonight) but it would be soooo much more relief to get them out of the way. Good luck to you Monique and twodogs, I hope yall get everything you want!!!!



Thanks RJstanis!  I got what I wanted!  I hope you and monique5 did as well!!!  We will be at the party 12/17, but we will be running around so fast we might not even meet up with each other in our family of 4!!


----------



## jcvalenti

If we are attending a MVMCP, and we plan to be in MK all morning as well, do we need to leave and check back in or anything ?  Or does the fact our tickets are linked to our Magic Bands mean we're all set ?


----------



## monique5

Good morning! 

I got all of the FP+ I wanted for the times I wanted except FoP on Day 2 (expected), but I did get it for 6:20pm. I will keep trying to modify (I have been able to move it up 2X) or just change it. 

I have APs so no issues for MVMCP days.


----------



## monique5

twodogs said:


> Thanks RJstanis!  I got what I wanted!  I hope you and monique5 did as well!!!  We will be at the 12/17, but we will be running around so fast we might not even meet up with each other in our family of 4!!



I got all my wanted FP+ selections! Thanks!


----------



## monique5

jcvalenti said:


> If we are attending a MVMCP, and we plan to be in MK all morning as well, do we need to leave and check back in or anything ?  Or does the fact our tickets are linked to our Magic Bands mean we're all set ?



You do not need to leave, but you do need to check in and receive wristbands. There should be 3 locations inside the park. See post #1 - Wristbands. After 1st party, this year's locations will be confirmed, and the list will be updated. 

If tickets are linked to MDE account, then MVMCP tickets are on MB, then scan MB at a location inside MK.


----------



## bjcaed

Question>>>>We have MVMCP tickets for 11-15.  We are also using a park ticket that day in hopes of lower crowds.  We will leave the park for a mid day break and return @6:00.  Do we re enter the park through the regular line or will there be a separate Party line?  Do you still get a wristband like we did years ago at Halloween??  How do they know if you have a ticket if you just stay in the park??  Just curious


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER DISNEY WORLD PARK HOURS UPDATED!*
> 
> Disney World has updated its park hours for November and early December. More FP+ are now probably available for many days and many parks. If a park added hours, you’ll find that it also added Fastpasses for that time frame.


Thanks for this heads up!  Question about the schedule as I plan... is it really correct that Once Upon a Time sometimes takes place a while AFTER the fireworks now?? 

Pasted below is the Disney calendar for Nov 2-3...


----------



## monique5

bjcaed said:


> Question>>>>We have MVMCP tickets for 11-15.  We are also using a park ticket that day in hopes of lower crowds.  We will leave the park for a mid day break and return @6:00.  Do we re enter the park through the regular line or will there be a separate Party line?  Do you still get a wristband like we did years ago at Halloween??  How do they know if you have a ticket if you just stay in the park??  Just curious



There is a separate MVMCP line. However, this year MK is closing @ 6pm to day guests, so I would guess @ 6pm all entry points would be for MVMCP entry. We are all waiting to see if MVMCP will have a 4pm entry this year. 

MVMCP guests receive wristbands just like MNSSHP party guest do, if you are already inside he park there are locations to check in (See Post #1 - Wristbands), color coded by night. Check wristbands for rides, M&G, merchandise, SotMKC, dining, etc.


----------



## monique5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for this heads up!  Question about the schedule as I plan... is it really correct that Once Upon a Time sometimes takes place a while AFTER the fireworks now??
> 
> Pasted below is the Disney calendar for Nov 2-3...



That's what I see on other calendars too. I haven't planned for that, so hadn't looked into it. Sorry.


----------



## RJstanis

twodogs said:


> Thanks RJstanis!  I got what I wanted!  I hope you and monique5 did as well!!!  We will be at the party 12/17, but we will be running around so fast we might not even meet up with each other in our family of 4!!



I was just kidding about meeting up. I'm to awkward to meet strangers like that lol. I'm so happy you got what you wanted!!!



monique5 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I got all of the FP+ I wanted for the times I wanted except FoP on Day 2 (expected), but I did get for 6:20pm. I will keep trying to modify (I have been able to move it up 2X) or just change it.
> 
> I have APs so no issues for MVMCP days.



I posted in more detail in another thread, but I too had almost perfect success this morning with FP too!


----------



## RJstanis

As it pertains to this thread...

I had no problems getting FP for the 4p-6p window before the party starts, this morning. I followed suggestions I have seen all over theses boards and booked only in between those two hours and only after I had booked my FP for my ticketed park days. I only had party tickets linked to book these 4p-6p FP and it worked. Now I'll just wait to see if I get that dreaded cancel your FP email. I was super stoked to get PP and 7DMT for those 2 hours, so hopefully I wont lose them!


----------



## CMNJ

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for this heads up!  Question about the schedule as I plan... is it really correct that Once Upon a Time sometimes takes place a while AFTER the fireworks now??
> 
> Pasted below is the Disney calendar for Nov 2-3...
> View attachment 277303


Yes once upon a time was shown last Wednesday after fireworks (at 9:45) so I'd assume that is correct


----------



## embracejg

RJstanis said:


> As it pertains to this thread...
> 
> I had no problems getting FP for the 4p-6p window before the party starts, this morning. I followed suggestions I have seen all over theses boards and booked only in between those two hours and only after I had booked my FP for my ticketed park days. I only had party tickets linked to book these 4p-6p FP and it worked. Now I'll just wait to see if I get that dreaded cancel your FP email. I was super stoked to get PP and 7DMT for those 2 hours, so hopefully I wont lose them!



I too had no issues getting a Peter Pan's Flight FP in that window and then changing it about a week later for a Seven Dwarves Mine Train reservation.


----------



## barbliny

A new Ultimate Christmas Package has been announced by Disney and may be of interest to some of you, for one of 2 reasons ...

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ounces-new-ultimate-disney-christmas-package/

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/ultimate-christmas/

It is specifically for the dates 12/21 - 12/26 and includes a special extra each day, including tickets to MVMCP.  I priced it out using Coronado Springs as the example since they quote that price for a family of 4.  The package is less expensive than booking those 5 nights at the Magical Holiday room rate at CSR with 4-day park hoppers and tickets to MVMCP. 

Reason 1 - If those are your travel dates - you may want to call and get it priced and compare it to what you currently have booked.

Reason 2 - The package includes a ticket to the 12/21 MVMCP.  So, if that is the date you were planning on going, you may want to carefully consider when you purchase your ticket to the party.  Maybe the 12/21 party sells out earlier because of this new package??


----------



## SilSprBea

Besides the covered seats, can anyone see any advantage of the Tomorrowland Terrace MVMCP Dessert Party vs. the Plaza Gardens Viewing Dessert Party?  I mean I know the dessert portion of it is all at Tomorrowland Terrace, but really the difference is covered table viewing at one, and plaza area viewing at the other.  I *may* still have both booked and need to drop one so I can get my refund. I personally want to keep the plaza gardens viewing because of the better viewing angle and the better price, lol.  There is a part of me that's afraid to cancel the Tomorrowland Terrace one in case they decide to offer reserved parade viewing with one of the two varieties (and if so, I would assume it would be the more expensive one), but not with both.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES*
_More Details Announced_

_*Filming schedule for the upcoming ABC Holiday Specials at Walt Disney World*_

Here is the latest filming schedule for the upcoming ABC Holiday Specials to air on ABC and Disney Channel.


Friday November 3 - Disney's Hollywood Studios
Saturday November 4 - Disney's Animal Kingdom
Sunday November 5 - Magic Kingdom
Monday November 6 - Magic Kingdom
Tuesday November 7 - Magic Kingdom
http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...abc-holiday-specials-at-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## monique5

A bunch more Fastpass+ were just added to the system for Thanksgiving week.  I've seen Avatar, Navi, 7DMT, Peter Pan's Flight, Frozen and more. ---KtP


I just modified my Day 2 FoP from 6:20pm to 1:45pm from this morning. Earlier after booking, no more available. Woo-hoo!


----------



## disneykate28

SilSprBea said:


> Besides the covered seats, can anyone see any advantage of the Tomorrowland Terrace MVMCP Dessert Party vs. the Plaza Gardens Viewing Dessert Party?  I mean I know the dessert portion of it is all at Tomorrowland Terrace, but really the difference is covered table viewing at one, and plaza area viewing at the other.  I *may* still have both booked and need to drop one so I can get my refund. I personally want to keep the plaza gardens viewing because of the better viewing angle and the better price, lol.  There is a part of me that's afraid to cancel the Tomorrowland Terrace one in case they decide to offer reserved parade viewing with one of the two varieties (and if so, I would assume it would be the more expensive one), but not with both.



Thinking/wondering  the same thing!


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I got all of the FP+ I wanted for the times I wanted except FoP on Day 2 (expected), but I did get it for 6:20pm. I will keep trying to modify (I have been able to move it up 2X) or just change it.
> 
> I have APs so no issues for MVMCP days.



I was able to modify my FoP FP+ to 1:45pm. Woo-hoo!


----------



## marisas1011

We have tickets to the party on 11/28.  Would you do a sit down dinner at 4:20 pm or 6:30 pm?  Is there any chance we won't be let in at 4 with just a party ticket?  TIA


----------



## siskaren

marisas1011 said:


> We have tickets to the party on 11/28.  Would you do a sit down dinner at 4:20 pm or 6:30 pm?  Is there any chance we won't be let in at 4 with just a party ticket?  TIA



4:20 - you'll miss some party time with a 6:30, and in my opinion, the tickets are too pricey to be spending any of the party in a restaurant. 

I suppose there's a always a chance they might change their policy about letting guests in at 4:00 with just a party ticket, but I think it would create too much of a backlog at the gates to make everyone wait until 7:00, so I think it's highly unlikely they'll change.


----------



## monique5

siskaren said:


> 4:20 - you'll miss some party time with a 6:30, and in my opinion, the tickets are too pricey to be spending any of the party in a restaurant.
> 
> I suppose there's a always a chance they might change their policy about letting guests in at 4:00 with just a party ticket, but I think it would create too much of a backlog at the gates to make everyone wait until 7:00, so I think it's highly unlikely they'll change.



This!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Finally- a whole page where "dog" wasn't mentioned once!!  Time to think about MVMCP plans instead!! 3 1/2 weeks to MVMCP for me!!


----------



## JennLTX

gottalovepluto said:


> Finally- a whole page where "dog" wasn't mentioned once!!  Time to think about MVMCP plans instead!! 3 1/2 weeks to MVMCP for me!!


It just figures that a "gottalovepluto" would be the one to point that out.  

Seriously, though, it IS a relief!!!


----------



## Jenny412

Hoping someone can answer this question. What happens between 6-7 on the party nights while they are escorting other guests out of the park? If you have a mvmcp ticket will you be able to continue to go on rides until the Party starts?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jenny412 said:


> Hoping someone can answer this question. What happens between 6-7 on the party nights while they are escorting other guests out of the park? If you have a mvmcp ticket will you be able to continue to go on rides until the Party starts?



Probably, but no one knows for 100% since this 6 pm close has never happened before.


----------



## kate3177

Got all the fastpasses I wanted at close to the times I wanted today for our trip from dec. 16-23 and am so excited to be 60 days out from our family Christmas trip. My sister and I just decided to do a short girls trip on the weekend of November 10-12. So we're going to go to the second MVMCP on Nov. 10th and then going with my girls and husband to the last party of the year on dec. 22nd. Haven't been to one in eight years, and now I get to go to two in one season! Can't wait! Counting the days!


----------



## Rich M

kate3177 said:


> Got all the fastpasses I wanted at close to the times I wanted today for our trip from dec. 16-23 and am so excited to be 60 days out from our family Christmas trip. My sister and I just decided to do a short girls trip on the weekend of November 10-12. So we're going to go to the second MVMCP on Nov. 10th and then going with my girls and husband to the last party of the year on dec. 22nd. Haven't been to one in eight years, and now I get to go to two in one season! Can't wait! Counting the days!



Wow that means only 69 days until Christmas. I better start shopping soon. Have a great Christmas Trip.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rich M said:


> Wow that means only 69 days until Christmas. I better start shopping soon. Have a great Christmas Trip.



That's when the sign for the pawn shop on the way to the office said. Don't ask me why a pawn shop is counting down the days until Christmas. I don't know.


----------



## monique5

kate3177 said:


> Got all the fastpasses I wanted at close to the times I wanted today for our trip from dec. 16-23 and am so excited to be 60 days out from our family Christmas trip. My sister and I just decided to do a short girls trip on the weekend of November 10-12. So we're going to go to the second MVMCP on Nov. 10th and then going with my girls and husband to the last party of the year on dec. 22nd. Haven't been to one in eight years, and now I get to go to two in one season! Can't wait! Counting the days!



I'll be there on the 22nd too!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES - Sunset Greetings @ HS*

*PHOTOS - Sunset Blvd gets ready for the new Sunset Seasons Greetings holiday show at Disney's Hollywood Studios
*
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...holiday-show-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## Mini girls

They've added new FP's for MK late opening Dec 6th.  I got SD at 9:00.  I can go right after fireworks.


----------



## Mini girls

Should I keep my fp for Test Track or ride it 1st thing in the morning and get fp for Illusions?
  Is it easy to get good spot for Illusions without fp?


----------



## siskaren

Mini girls said:


> They've added new FP's for MK late opening Dec 6th.  I got SD at 9:00.  I can go right after fireworks.





Mini girls said:


> Should I keep my fp for Test Track or ride it 1st thing in the morning and get fp for Illusions?
> Is it easy to get good spot for Illusions without fp?



Did you mean to post in this thread? I ask because your posts have nothing to do with the party.


----------



## Mini girls

siskaren said:


> Did you mean to post in this thread? I ask because your posts have nothing to do with the party.


Oops, I forgot this is the Christmas post, but I'm going to Epcot the next day, so if anyone has suggestions, it would be appreciated.


----------



## ashnicole

I forget and apologize if it’s been asked already, but in the past, were people allowed to make purchases at the Emporium or any of the food places on Main St. within the first hour after park closing or was it only open to party guests?


----------



## CMNJ

ashnicole said:


> I forget and apologize if it’s been asked already, but in the past, were people allowed to make purchases at the Emporium or any of the food places on Main St. within the first hour after park closing or was it only open to party guests?


In the past MK was open until 7 and guests were required to leave at 7 when the party started. So if you stayed past 7 (you were in a ride line or still eating dinner when the park closed) you were then asked to leave the park. I personally haven't Been at MK beyond 7 without a ticket but there have been many reports that CM will not allow you to shop or eat in the park after 7. That being said this year they are closing MK at 6 and starting the party at 7 so they may handle the 6-7 hour differently than in previous years.
ETA The party is different than EMH where they do allow off site guests to stay to shop and eat (just not ride.) A big part of the party does not involve rides (parade, snowing on Main Street, fireworks, castle lighting, etc) so they need to clear out the day guests to maximize the value to party goers.


----------



## Mdsleiman

We are going to be in the park before the party starts so how do we get the wrist band for the party?  Do we have to go guest services?


----------



## monique5

Mdsleiman said:


> We are going to be in the park before the party starts so how do we get the wrist band for the party?  Do we have to go guest services?



See Post #1. Will Update after 1st party when locations are reported. 

*Do I need a wristband? What if I want to stay without one?*

Yes, a wristband is included in the cost of admission. All ticket holders for this event will be required to wear a wristband. You may pick-up your wristband and map of the party at designated locations in the MK.
Once the party begins at 7pm, Cast Members begin looking for those who do not have wristbands to exit the park.
MVMCP Ticket Holders have purchased tickets with "their money" for the party; if you do not have a ticket/wristband make your way to exit the gates by 7pm.
As discussed on another thread, there are different color wristbands, so NO Double Dipping to attend another party. _Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MVMCP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MVMCP!_
*Location*


----------



## Mdsleiman

Thanks for the info


----------



## Rich M

Mini girls said:


> Should I keep my fp for Test Track or ride it 1st thing in the morning and get fp for Illusions?
> Is it easy to get good spot for Illusions without fp?



I have found that you can get a FP for Illuminations as a 4th or even sometimes 5th after using the others but if not there is lots of good places to view it from without it.


----------



## monique5

*22D Until the First MVMCP of 2017! *


----------



## K.strubberg

Was able to book FP for 4-6 time period for party on nov 17. I was only able to get 2 since the cut off is 6 instead of 7


----------



## monique5

Mini girls said:


> Should I keep my fp for Test Track or ride it 1st thing in the morning and get fp for Illusions?
> Is it easy to get good spot for Illusions without fp?





Rich M said:


> I have found that you can get a FP for Illuminations as a 4th or even sometimes 5th after using the others but if not there is lots of good places to view it from without it.



This! ^^^^
And plenty of places to view. Also, allow yourself option to get 4th, 5th, 6th FP+,


----------



## BDL

I know this is OT, with regards to the MVMCP.  But some have asked...

As someone who loves Illuminations, and especially during the holiday season, I endorse getting the FP to get into the reserved area.  We've done it twice and have never felt shoulder to shoulder or chest to back for the whole show.

Though, I still feel a little betrayed by Disney.  The reserved area used to be a perk that was included when people did the Candlelight Processional/dining combo.  It was a great all in 1.


----------



## Jigawatt

Is Mickey dressed up in his holiday best at Town Square Theater for the Christmas party?


----------



## King Dominic

monique5 said:


> We have done MBBBQ on Christmas & we do HDDMR every trip. Spirit of Aloha on list. DD9 was 7 that Christmas, she danced but could have done without, but had a good time, photos with characters in Christmas attire after show then we did the Holiday Sleigh Ride. Enjoyable but 1x was okay. HDDMR (great food) same overall theme but switch up jokes & add Christmas undertones to jokes during holidays. HDDMR ADR on Christmas this year.



Any chance we could do the MBBBQ and get back to AK for the second ROL showing? The ROL times are listed as 6:30 and 7:45. We want to do both but don't know if it's possible. 2 7 year old girls will be the main reason for doing the BBQ, 4 adults for ROL. Thoughts?


----------



## monique5

Jigawatt said:


> Is Mickey dressed up in his holiday best at Town Square Theater for the Christmas party?



Reports state he was last year.


----------



## monique5

King Dominic said:


> Any chance we could do the MBBBQ and get back to AK for the second ROL showing? The ROL times are listed as 6:30 and 7:45. We want to do both but don't know if it's possible. 2 7 year old girls will be the main reason for doing the BBQ, 4 adults for ROL. Thoughts?



What day? FP+ for ROL? MBBBQ should be 1.5 then bus to AK, ~25min. That doesn't include walking to bus stop @ campgrounds & bus being right available then, then entering park @ AK & walking to ROL, back in Asia (EE)/Finding Nemo Show. Not sure about new security either, haven't been since last Halloween. So if no FOP, and busy chance of not being seated for ROL?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jigawatt said:


> Is Mickey dressed up in his holiday best at Town Square Theater for the Christmas party?



If you are going to AK, Mickey meets with Minnie there and they are both dressed for Christmas.


----------



## King Dominic

monique5 said:


> What day? FP+ for ROL? MBBBQ should be 1.5 then bus to AK, ~25min. That doesn't include walking to bus stop @ campgrounds & bus being right available then, then entering park @ AK & walking to ROL, back in Asia (EE)/Finding Nemo Show. Not sure about new security either, haven't been since last Halloween. So if no FOP, and busy chance of not being seated for ROL?


11/30. We have the BBQ booked, we do not have a FP for ROL. Does the 5:30 BBQ actually start at 5:30 or is that seating? If it doesn't actually start until like 5:45 or 6, i don't think it can be done, even with a Lyft ride.


----------



## JennLTX

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you are going to AK, Mickey meets with Minnie there and they are both dressed for Christmas.


When I found that out, AND that Santa Goofy and Holiday Pluto were also there, it sure made planning time at the party a LOT easier.

We've now got Mickey & Minnie on FP at AK (first time I've EVER FPed a Character Meet!!!), and I lined them up early in the day so we don't capture that special holiday moment whilst sporting Expedition Everest Hair.


----------



## merfsko

JennLTX said:


> When I found that out, AND that Santa Goofy and Holiday Pluto were also there, it sure made planning time at the party a LOT easier.
> 
> We've now got Mickey & Minnie on FP at AK (first time I've EVER FPed a Character Meet!!!), and I lined them up early in the day so we don't capture that special holiday moment whilst sporting Expedition Everest Hair.



I had the exact same thought! I saw their AK pictures from previous years in their cute Christmas sweaters, and immediately ditched the idea of meeting them during the party. This is also my first time using a FP for a Character Meet but this is my "Do All The Christmas Things Plus Pandora" trip and I'm solo so I can do whatever the heck I want!


----------



## Mini girls

Rich M said:


> I have found that you can get a FP for Illuminations as a 4th or even sometimes 5th after using the others but if not there is lots of good places to view it from without it.


Thanks,  my 3rd fp is at 12:20 so Hopefully I will be able to get a fp for Illuminations.


----------



## adelaster

If it exists, can someone link me to average ride wait times during MVMCP? I was unable to get a 7DMT FP, and I wonder what standby will set us back.


----------



## ashnicole

adelaster said:


> If it exists, can someone link me to average ride wait times during MVMCP? I was unable to get a 7DMT FP, and I wonder what standby will set us back.


I don’t have them for MVMCP but I’ve been stalking MDE during many MNSSHP nights and have seen 30-40 minute waits depending on the night and the time of night.


----------



## Sprockie

Is the parade in the afternoon the same as the evening parades during the party?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Sprockie said:


> Is the parade in the afternoon the same as the evening parades during the party?


No!  The afternoon parade is Festival of Fantasy.  The night parade is Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime parade and it's (of course) Christmas themed.  Both are amazing!


----------



## Cluelyss

ENJDisneyFan said:


> No!  The afternoon parade is Festival of Fantasy.  The night parade is Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime parade and it's (of course) Christmas themed.  Both are amazing!


Though after MVMCP ends, the holiday parade replaces FOF during the day.


----------



## Cluelyss

JennLTX said:


> When I found that out, AND that Santa Goofy and Holiday Pluto were also there, it sure made planning time at the party a LOT easier.
> 
> We've now got Mickey & Minnie on FP at AK (first time I've EVER FPed a Character Meet!!!), and I lined them up early in the day so we don't capture that special holiday moment whilst sporting Expedition Everest Hair.


Just so you know, the AK outfits and MVMCP outfit are different....you may want to make time for both!!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Where do Christmas Mickey and Minnie meet in AK?? I missed this last year, This would for sure save some party time for us!


----------



## Cluelyss

FinnsMom7 said:


> Where do Christmas Mickey and Minnie meet in AK?? I missed this last year, This would for sure save some party time for us!


Their regular M&G spot - Adventurers Outpost - near Flame Tree.


----------



## JennLTX

Cluelyss said:


> Just so you know, the AK outfits and MVMCP outfit are different....you may want to make time for both!!
> View attachment 277990 View attachment 277991


LOVE your outfits!!!!  

ETA Disgear just got more of my money, thanks to your "Home for the Holidays" shirts.


----------



## czmom

When do Mickey and Minnie switch to Christmas outfits at AK??


----------



## Cluelyss

JennLTX said:


> LOVE your outfits!!!!
> 
> ETA Disgear just got more of my money, thanks to your "Home for the Holidays" shirts.


Thank you!

And those may be my favorite Disney shirts EVER!


----------



## bjcaed

Cluelyss said:


> Though after MVMCP ends, the holiday parade replaces FOF during the day.


It does replace FOF after all the Christmas parties. We missed the party last year by one day but saw the parade a couple of times in the afternoons.


----------



## missangelalexis

czmom said:


> When do Mickey and Minnie switch to Christmas outfits at AK??



Early November. Last year they were already in their outfits on November 11th, though not sure when the switch over actually happened.


----------



## buteraa

Did everyone get their party tickets yet?  Still waiting.


----------



## King Dominic

buteraa said:


> Did everyone get their party tickets yet?  Still waiting.


Already got ours for 12/1!!!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

buteraa said:


> Did everyone get their party tickets yet?  Still waiting.


Got mine back in July for 12/14.


----------



## eschil

buteraa said:


> Did everyone get their party tickets yet?  Still waiting.




I finally bought ours this week for 11/28.  My husband would like me to get tickets for a second party but I'm not sure.  We have only been to the Christmas party once about 4 years ago.  We have gone to the Halloween party the past 3 years and have found it takes 2 parties to really feel like we have seen and done everything we want which is mainly to see the Boo to You parade multiple times.  I just don't know if we will feel the same about the Christmas party.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

11/28  and 12/1 for us


----------



## monique5

buteraa said:


> Did everyone get their party tickets yet?  Still waiting.



Yes, 12/19 & 12/22. Received both in mail too!


----------



## Cluelyss

eschil said:


> I finally bought ours this week for 11/28.  My husband would like me to get tickets for a second party but I'm not sure.  We have only been to the Christmas party once about 4 years ago.  We have gone to the Halloween party the past 3 years and have found it takes 2 parties to really feel like we have seen and done everything we want which is mainly to see the Boo to You parade multiple times.  I just don't know if we will feel the same about the Christmas party.


Of course it's all subjective, but I will say - as a family who has ALWAYS done 2 Halloween parties - we've never felt the need to do MVMCP more than once per trip. YMMV


----------



## LucyBC80

We always do at least two parties as I feel one is not enough to see all characters we want PLUS all the special attractions. We have a blast each and every party we do and I've never felt like it was repetitive.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

buteraa said:


> Did everyone get their party tickets yet?  Still waiting.



Got ours for 11/28...I can't wait...its gonna be AWESOME.....


----------



## Hootenany

We are so excited to be going to the Christmas Party this year! We haven't been in years! What does everyone wear? Christmas shirts? Christmas Pj's?
Ugly sweaters? I would love to see some pics for inspiration!


----------



## SarahSnow

This is what I will be wearing this year.


----------



## Hootenany

SarahSnow said:


> This is what I will be wearing this year.


That is adorable!!!!


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Hootenany said:


> We are so excited to be going to the Christmas Party this year! We haven't been in years! What does everyone wear? Christmas shirts? Christmas Pj's?
> Ugly sweaters? I would love to see some pics for inspiration!


I think I'm going to put my kids in Christmas pjs. Maybe  a Christmas sweater for me if it's chilly.


----------



## bookgirl

12/8. Tickets are in my MDE although I think I got a hard ticket as well when I ordered but I have no idea where that is.


----------



## Mini girls

Skallywag Steph said:


> I think I'm going to put my kids in Christmas pjs. Maybe  a Christmas sweater for me if it's chilly.


What do you consider chilly?  Is it warm jacket weather(Dec. 7), Christmas sweater? I'm from Vancouver, just north of Seattle.Our chilly is probably a lot different from your idea of chilly.


----------



## xStitch

Hootenany said:


> We are so excited to be going to the Christmas Party this year! We haven't been in years! What does everyone wear? Christmas shirts? Christmas Pj's?
> Ugly sweaters? I would love to see some pics for inspiration!



I bought a Winnipeg Jets ugly sweater specifically for the party, it's been sitting in my dresser since June  I think my friend is debating wearing a onesie. Also bringing my light up Christmas lights necklace from a few years ago with me. Love the necklace but the replacement batteries cost more than the cost of the thing. 





Mini girls said:


> What do you consider chilly?  Is it warm jacket weather(Dec. 7), Christmas sweater? I'm from Vancouver, just north of Seattle.Our chilly is probably a lot different from your idea of chilly.



I'm just north of Toronto and a few years ago, it got down to around 10c and I found it so cold. Don't know if it was just because it was Florida and the day before it had been around 20c but I was wearing many layers and I was still cold. The odd thing though, if it had been 10c here in November, it's t-shirt weather. There was also one night where we could see our breath and it was raining, so that made it even worse. 

Just bring something for if it's cold and something for if it's warm, you never know what the weather is going to be like. We're driving so space isn't an issue but we're bringing gloves, hoodies, pants, lots of layers but also shorts, leggings and t-shirts.


----------



## LucyBC80

Hootenany said:


> We are so excited to be going to the Christmas Party this year! We haven't been in years! What does everyone wear? Christmas shirts? Christmas Pj's?
> Ugly sweaters? I would love to see some pics for inspiration!


We're going to three different parties and dressing up for all of them. We're doing ugly sweaters, Christmas PJs and one with Christmas inspired dresses. Christmas PJs seems to be the most uncommon of all three options, but we're excited to take pictures with them, it'll be much fun!


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

We are going to the first party on Nov. 9.  We have 5:00 pm dinner reservations at 'Ohana and then heading over when done (around 6ish I assume).  Should we expect long lines at the gate?


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Mini girls said:


> What do you consider chilly?  Is it warm jacket weather(Dec. 7), Christmas sweater? I'm from Vancouver, just north of Seattle.Our chilly is probably a lot different from your idea of chilly.


 I'm from Alabama so I guarantee our ideas of chilly are very different.   If it dips below 65F I'll be in a sweater or jacket. I've never been to Orlando in the winter but I hear it's similar to Alabama,  in that,  some days can be quite cold while other days can reach the 80s.


----------



## lemonears6

So excited!!! This will be our first year going to MVMCP!!! Never been in December. Can we still arrive at 4pm like at MNSSHP?


----------



## adelaster

Skallywag Steph said:


> I think I'm going to put my kids in Christmas pjs. Maybe  a Christmas sweater for me if it's chilly.


If it is 60 or lower I will argue into one.  Not what I would normally wear, but it's  MVMCP!


----------



## monique5

Skallywag Steph said:


> I'm from Alabama so I guarantee our ideas of chilly are very different.   If it dips below 65F I'll be in a sweater or jacket. I've never been to Orlando in the winter but I hear it's similar to Alabama,  in that,  some days can be quite cold while other days can reach the 80s.



I'm coming from AL too. Yes, it's similar. We were there December 2014, and the night we did the IllumiNations Cruise it was around 45 degrees. We were bundled up in gloves, hats, jackets and were very happy blankets were provided on the boat. Other days we needed jackets. I can now be comfortable in long sleeves shirts or lightweight Northface jacket that I have with shorts; body is now acclimated to temperatures that DD9 has been playing year round softball --- start off cool end up hot depending on where we are playing. Then other days @ WDW only short and t-shirts, so hot and cold, with some cool mornings and warm days. Yes, just like weather in AL.


----------



## bookgirl

I'm from Oklahoma.  We have really cold winds (like minus 0 windchills) but I've only really had one winter trip (Feb/March) where I actually had cold weather but still only needed a hoodie.  I will be there in Dec.  I plan to go with my Florida Winter fall back position.

I usually pack for warm (tshirts/shorts/capri jeans) and then bring layers that can go over or under. (one long sleeve body shirt that fits under my tshirts and one sweatshirt or hoodie/jeans that is my emergency cold outfit that could go over a tshirt or shorts)

I can do the body shirt/tshirt or tshirt/sweatshirt or hoodie with any of the bottom items short/capri/jean and handle anything Florida has sent my way.


----------



## monique5

*55D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!*


----------



## Hootenany

LucyBC80 said:


> We're going to three different parties and dressing up for all of them. We're doing ugly sweaters, Christmas PJs and one with Christmas inspired dresses. Christmas PJs seems to be the most uncommon of all three options, but we're excited to take pictures with them, it'll be much fun!



Ooh! That sounds awesome! I would LOVE to do Christmas pj's but I am not sure if I can convince my teenagers!


----------



## monique5

Just scored BoG for Breakfast on 12/27. Not really particular on where we eat. Originally had a 7:15am flight for $98, but was able to get one for 5:15pm for $20, extra time in Disney is worth it. So I've been trying to get an ADR in the MK *forever* or @ the Contemporary. Did get ADR @ GG back in September, but prefer to end day @ MK, less stress about missing bus and maximizing last day in a park. Too much Disney? NEVER!  Then scored ADR 1900 PF. Almost had CRT last night, but Sorry Paws... Ugh! called but was gone.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Hootenany said:


> We are so excited to be going to the Christmas Party this year! We haven't been in years! What does everyone wear? Christmas shirts? Christmas Pj's?


Last year I wore a pair of jeans, a Mickey Tee, and a light-weight hoodie. I think this year I am gonna have bunny ears and a tail, along with a Zootopia tee and (if its cold) a hoodie or coat depending on temps.


----------



## siskaren

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Last year I wore a pair of jeans, a Mickey Tee, and a light-weight hoodie. I think this year I am gonna have bunny ears and a tail, along with a Zootopia tee and (if its cold) a hoodie or coat depending on temps.



I'm curious as to why you want to wear bunny ears and a tail to the Christmas party - that would make more sense at the Halloween party.


----------



## Cluelyss

siskaren said:


> I'm curious as to why you want to wear bunny ears and a tail to the Christmas party - that would make more sense at the Halloween party.


I'm guessing OP is planning for a fun interaction with Nick and Judy!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Skallywag Steph said:


> I'm from Alabama so I guarantee our ideas of chilly are very different.   If it dips below 65F I'll be in a sweater or jacket. I've never been to Orlando in the winter but I hear it's similar to Alabama,  in that,  some days can be quite cold while other days can reach the 80s.


Haha, love it! I'm from CA so <75 I need a light jacket. By 65 I ABSOLUTELY require a sweatshirt  Sometimes I feel like I must look like the abominable snowman when I visit snow country.


----------



## ashnicole

gottalovepluto said:


> Haha, love it! I'm from CA so <75 I need a light jacket. By 65 I ABSOLUTELY require a sweatshirt  Sometimes I feel like I must look like the abominable snowman when I visit snow country.


You’re not alone! I’m preparing for winter in mid November, just in case. Packing for this trip has been hard! Anything below 70 is cold to me!


----------



## calismic

2015 we did Mickey Christmas sweatshirts and were perfectly comfortable.  This year my kids want to wear their Disney Christmas Jammies so they'll be in those and my husband and I will likely do Mickey sweaters.   We're from the Northeast so anything above 60 is warm!


----------



## calismic

adelaster said:


> If it exists, can someone link me to average ride wait times during MVMCP? I was unable to get a 7DMT FP, and I wonder what standby will set us back.


We did a sold out party in 2015 and never waited longer than 20 minutes for 7D.   That party we road it 4 times total and each time the posted was 40 minutes but a few of the rides we literally walked right on.  Same with Peter Pan, we did that 3 times and the wait was non existent.


----------



## chiisai

Wait times during sold out mvmcp. https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/wait-times-during-a-sold-out-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

I can now join this thread!!! We were on the fence about going to the Christmas party because our youngest 2 of 3 slept through MNSSHP 2 years ago. Now that they are a little older we are excited to try MVMCP for the first time! I think what won my DH over to the idea is he always likes to stay late the last night of our trip and end the night at MK. Since there is a party our last night it was driving him a little crazy that we wouldn't be continuing the tradition. I explained going to the party would solve that problem. It will be myself, DH, DS10, DD7 and DS4 (turning 5 on the trip). We will be going to the November 17 party and no we don't want to meet up, LOL. (I skimmed through this thread).


----------



## PhotoFGIT

Got our tickets for 11/28! I have never been to one only to MNSSHP so I am excited!!!


----------



## monique5

Joy to the World! 

Just purchased!


----------



## monique5

PhotoFGIT said:


> Got our tickets for 11/28! I have never been to one only to MNSSHP so I am excited!!!



Woo-hoo!


----------



## Mini girls

I am trying to buy the sequinned ones.  Where did you find them?


----------



## monique5

Mini girls said:


> I am trying to buy the sequinned ones.  Where did you find them?



shopDisney (previously Disney Store online) & Shop Parks App both have it!


----------



## Dakota731

> Wait times during sold out mvmcp



That’s three years old though. I was told that sold out is a lot more tickets than it was a few years ago so lines are longer now.


----------



## monique5

calismic said:


> We did a sold out party in 2015 and never waited longer than 20 minutes for 7D.   That party we road it 4 times total and each time the posted was 40 minutes but a few of the rides we literally walked right on.  Same with Peter Pan, we did that 3 times and the wait was non existent.





chiisai said:


> Wait times during sold out mvmcp. https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/wait-times-during-a-sold-out-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/





Dakota731 said:


> That’s three years old though. I was told that sold out is a lot more tickets than it was a few years ago so lines are longer now.



Tickets sells have increased, a lot (matter of opinion/more of gradual increase every year), based on current trends from MNSSHP this year, and in comparison to last year, wait times are about the same, walk-on, 5-10 minutes, 10-15 minutes; depending on ride and time of night (if during parade or fireworks/start of party, end of night). 7DMT & PP more like 20-30 minutes. However, there has been instance this year when ride was down so wait time was longer & caused other rides wait times to increase as well.


----------



## Dakota731

The link you posted Says 7DMT 40 minutes and up so that’s double the time you said.  And that was three years ago so I wouldn’t want to get someone’s hopes up about ride times.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

The post says the wait time was listed as 40 min but it was only 20 min each time.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

If you want to know ride times for parties just log onto the MDE app during a party (Halloween or Christmas) and check it out. Attraction waits are usually very short, with Peter Pan and 7DMT being around 20-30. But each party is different, so just browse around on the app during parties to see for yourself.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dakota731 said:


> The link you posted Says 7DMT 40 minutes and up so that’s double the time you said.  And that was three years ago so I wouldn’t want to get someone’s hopes up about ride times.


7DMT was 40 mins 2 years ago at my MVMCP that forecast to have low attendance. But lots of stuff was walk-on during & after fireworks: teacups, space, BTMRR, hm, POTC, jungle cruise...


----------



## LucyBC80

I just saw a YT video and the girl went to a sold out MNSSHP last week and wait times were pretty ok. 45 minutes to 7D, 40 for Haunted Mansion, 15 for Pooh and Peter Pan. We don't do the parties for rides but if I come across any wait times that are 10 minutes or less I'll definitely join the line.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Hootenany said:


> We are so excited to be going to the Christmas Party this year! We haven't been in years! What does everyone wear? Christmas shirts? Christmas Pj's?
> Ugly sweaters? I would love to see some pics for inspiration!



KOHL'S now has their Christmas tees and fleeces out...they have Disney and Star Wars shirts this year...they are $14 each regular, but I picked up two yesterday on sale for $10 each...so I have my shirt ready for MVMCP on 11/28...


----------



## LucyBC80

DisneyDork1969 said:


> KOHL'S now has their Christmas tees and fleeces out...they have Disney and Star Wars shirts this year...they are $14 each regular, but I picked up two yesterday on sale for $10 each...so I have my shirt ready for MVMCP on 11/28...


OMG, thnak you SO much for mentioning Kohls! I just found the perfect pair of pajamas for us, we even match!


----------



## PuppyJonathan

I’m just anxiously waiting for a character list so I can plan accordingly for the night


----------



## Nikki G

I was able to book FP for MVMCP on 12/22. Those are the only tickets we have for that trip and we got the email letting us know we could book our FP. I only booked 7DMT as the times just worked out to only be available at 5:00p and we have ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern for 4:00p while we let the crowds thin out (traditional Christmas dinner before a night of Christmas fun!). Fingers crossed that all is fine with this fast pass, and that they still let us in at 4:00p so we can make that reservation. I'm actually more concerned about them not letting people in at 4:00p than anything else.


----------



## trill2017

Just FYI, a few weeks ago we had a reservation at Liberty Tree and had to wait almost 30 min before we were seated.


----------



## Hootenany

DisneyDork1969 said:


> KOHL'S now has their Christmas tees and fleeces out...they have Disney and Star Wars shirts this year...they are $14 each regular, but I picked up two yesterday on sale for $10 each...so I have my shirt ready for MVMCP on 11/28...



Ooh! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

trill2017 said:


> Just FYI, a few weeks ago we had a reservation at Liberty Tree and had to wait almost 30 min before we were seated.


Does anyone know if that is typical for LTT?


----------



## krd315

We got our party tickets today for 12/19. 1st time going at Christmas..so excited!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

@monique5, can you please shed some light on the Jungle (Jingle) Cruise?

Looks like it was not an attraction on the Mnsshp map 2016/2017, but it was for mvmcp 2016.  I also heard it kept the Jingle theme during the day.

Hoping to hit it at the party (with a hopefully lower wait than during the day)

Thanks!!!


----------



## siskaren

Mrs~Incredible said:


> I also heard it kept the Jingle theme during the day.



The Jingle Cruise overlay isn't something that can just be slapped on for the party, then taken off after it's over; it stays on for the entire Christmas season.


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> @monique5, can you please shed some light on the Jungle (Jingle) Cruise?
> 
> Looks like it was not an attraction on the Mnsshp map 2016/2017, but it was for mvmcp 2016.  I also heard it kept the Jingle theme during the day.
> 
> Hoping to hit it at the party (with a hopefully lower wait than during the day)
> 
> Thanks!!!



Of course, MNSSHP 2017 Thread & Map should be accurate as well as MVMCP 2016 details. We won’t know about MVMCP 2017 until 1-2D before 1st Party or day of. 

For Jingle Cruise Info, it’s been in Post 2 for awhile.
See Post 2.
_* Jingle Cruise *(Jungle Cruise)_
This popular attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the *Jungle Cruise* through January 2018.

Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> Of course, MNSSHP 2017 Thread & Map should be accurate as well as MVMCP 2016 details. We won’t know about MVMCP 2017 until 1-2D before 1st Party or day of.
> 
> For Jingle Cruise Info, it’s been in Post 2 for awhile.
> See Post 2.
> _* Jingle Cruise *(Jungle Cruise)_
> This popular attraction will return to Disney World starting November 2017! You will be able to enjoy this Christmastime overlay of the *Jungle Cruise* through January 2018.
> 
> Each year the Jungle Cruise at Disney’s Magic kingdom is magically transformed into the Jingle Cruise as the boat ride’s skippers set out on a holly jolly journey across the rivers of Asia, Africa and South America. And just like last year, the Jungle Cruise Skippers are homesick for the holidays so they have decided to add some holiday cheer to the job site! Guests taking the cruise will come across a queue and boathouse decked out with homemade decorations, gifts and items from back home. Each Jungle Cruise boat has also been temporarily renamed with a holiday moniker and the always funny Skippers are ready to entertain with their seasonal jokes.


Awesome- I thought I read that somewhere and now I remember where it was- your post!!! Lol

Yes I thought it had the Christmas overlay the whole season but was hoping it was also available for the party- dd wants to do it 3 times!! Maybe she’ll be a skipper one day...

Thank you


----------



## King Dominic

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Awesome- I thought I read that somewhere and now I remember where it was- your post!!! Lol
> 
> Yes I thought it had the Christmas overlay the whole season but was hoping it was also available for the party- dd wants to do it 3 times!! Maybe she’ll be a skipper one day...
> 
> Thank you



Should this be on our radar for a FP or it will be easy to walk-on?


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Awesome- I thought I read that somewhere and now I remember where it was- your post!!! Lol
> 
> Yes I thought it had the Christmas overlay the whole season but was hoping it was also available for the party- dd wants to do it 3 times!! Maybe she’ll be a skipper one day...
> 
> Thank you



You are most welcome!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

King Dominic said:


> Should this be on our radar for a FP or it will be easy to walk-on?


I would think a short wait during parties. For non parties would be ok early in the morning, but line can get long during the day so would thjnk about a FP if you can’t see it during a party or early morning...


----------



## monique5

*51D and counting Until our Disney Christmas Vacation! *

Just registered for DME. So excited! Ordered our Minnie Ears Headbands! Working on T-shirts for trip. Finalizing what we are wearing to the parties. Working on party plan.

Only 5 more MNSSHP to go, so MVMCP is right around the corner!!!!!!


----------



## LongTimeLurker

47 days for us!!
I'm so concerned about the weather... I dread the idea of having to carry both winter and summer clothes. Of course, we don't have Christmas sweaters (I'm from South America and our Christmas is *HOT*!), so we'll wear something weather-appropriate and not holiday-appropriate. Oh well, not real-life problems, I know...


----------



## monique5

LongTimeLurker said:


> 47 days for us!!
> I'm so concerned about the weather... I dread the idea of having to carry both winter and summer clothes. Of course, we don't have Christmas sweaters (I'm from South America and our Christmas is *HOT*!), so we'll wear something weather-appropriate and not holiday-appropriate. Oh well, not real-life problems, I know...



I just pack jeans and 1 sweatshirt and my Northface jacket. Layers. I love the excuse of buying Disney "winter" clothes too ----hoodie, sweatshirt, etc.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

monique5 said:


> I just pack jeans and 1 sweatshirt and my Northface jacket. Layers. I love the excuse of buying Disney "winter" clothes too ----hoodie, sweatshirt, etc.


I like the way you think... 
Last time we went, in February, we got a cool evening that caught me at Epcot without a jacket  so I had "no other solution" but to buy a lovely WDW1971 hoodie that looks like made of jean, everybody likes it!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mrs~Incredible said:


> @monique5, can you please shed some light on the Jungle (Jingle) Cruise?
> 
> Looks like it was not an attraction on the Mnsshp map 2016/2017, but it was for mvmcp 2016.  I also heard it kept the Jingle theme during the day.
> 
> Hoping to hit it at the party (with a hopefully lower wait than during the day)
> 
> Thanks!!!


JC becomes a TOT stop during MNSSHP.


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> JC becomes a TOT stop during MNSSHP.




Also - definitely try to ride it during light hours, if possible. It's harder to see the holiday decor in the dark.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

trill2017 said:


> Just FYI, a few weeks ago we had a reservation at Liberty Tree and had to wait almost 30 min before we were seated.





Mrs~Incredible said:


> Does anyone know if that is typical for LTT?



We eat at LTT once or twice per trip, and we're heading on trip #21 in Nov.  We ALWAYS have a wait to be seated there.  I'd guess usually on the order of 15min, but not infrequently it has been 20+ min (even up to 30min at times). Seems to be the case whether we arrive 15min before our ADR or right at the ADR time.


----------



## King Dominic

Cluelyss said:


> JC becomes a TOT stop during MNSSHP.



What is "TOT"? I've never seen that abbreviation....


----------



## Cluelyss

King Dominic said:


> What is "TOT"? I've never seen that abbreviation....


Sorry, trick or treat!


----------



## SilSprBea

Cluelyss said:


> Also - definitely try to ride it during light hours, if possible. It's harder to see the holiday decor in the dark.



This is so true. We rode it at night and it was REALLY hard for my kids to see things in the attraction at night which made my kids less interested. If you have kids I recommend it as a daytime activity. It’s still jingle cruise. We’re trying it in the daytime this year with a FP so hopefully the kids will like it better, lol!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE - Sunset Seasons Greetings @ HS
See Post #2
November 9th - December 31st*

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...tower-terror-begins-sunset-seasons-greetings/
Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## KStash

I am going to my first ever Christmas party on 12/19!  I decided to do it as I have another trip planned in February (when I can see HEA), so now I can see Holiday Wishes!


----------



## MaC410

When should we start getting some more specific details about this year's MVMCP? The first party is only two weeks from tomorrow! Will we get more details about which rides will be open, which characters will be there and what kind of snacks will be offered? Or do we pretty much have to wait until someone reports back from the first party?


----------



## monique5

MaC410 said:


> When should we start getting some more specific details about this year's MVMCP? The first party is only two weeks from tomorrow! Will we get more details about which rides will be open, which characters will be there and what kind of snacks will be offered? Or do we pretty much have to wait until someone reports back from the first party?



Maybe 1-2D before a Party Map will be "leaked" if no, day of 1s party. All of the Holiday Merchandise isn't even released yet and they start filming next week.


----------



## monique5

Just received DME email confirmation for MCO arrival!


----------



## Mdsleiman

Has anyone done the second parade instead of the first one?  Is it the same and does the park start to empty after the fireworks ?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mdsleiman said:


> Has anyone done the second parade instead of the first one?  Is it the same and does the park start to empty after the fireworks ?



It is the exact same parade (unless it is raining, then certain floats might not go). The party does empty out a bit after the fireworks.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Cluelyss said:


> Sorry, trick or treat!


Took me a minute too- at first my brain thought Tower of Terror. Now that would be cool. One of the tot drops you get to see the jungle cruise and get candy!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

SilSprBea said:


> This is so true. We rode it at night and it was REALLY hard for my kids to see things in the attraction at night which made my kids less interested. If you have kids I recommend it as a daytime activity. It’s still jingle cruise. We’re trying it in the daytime this year with a FP so hopefully the kids will like it better, lol!


This is great advice, thanks to both of you!!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Look what I made today!!!

Squeal!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mrs~Incredible said:


> View attachment 279437 Look what I made today!!!
> 
> Squeal!!!


LOVE!!


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Look what I made today!!!
> 
> Squeal!!!



Super Cute!


----------



## monique5

Just received email. Sad to think about the end of my trip, but it's one more thing completed on my checklist....

We appreciate your interest in DISNEY'S MAGICAL EXPRESS® service and
will be happy to assist you further.  Your reservation request for
DISNEY'S MAGICAL EXPRESS service has been processed for a departure
transfer to Orlando International Airport (MCO).


----------



## ErinsMommy

I asked this in another thread but thought I would post it here too as I'm not sure where it would best be answered -- any idea why does the Xmas party stops on 12/22 as opposed to 12/23 or even 12/24? Has this typically been the case in prior years?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ErinsMommy said:


> I asked this in another thread but thought I would post it here too as I'm not sure where it would best be answered -- any idea why does the Xmas party stops on 12/22 as opposed to 12/23 or even 12/24? Has this typically been the case in prior years?



The closer it gets to Christmas day the more people flood the parks. They don't want to have the parties when attendance is so high. That way the MK can be open for all guests during all hours.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ErinsMommy said:


> I asked this in another thread but thought I would post it here too as I'm not sure where it would best be answered -- any idea why does the Xmas party stops on 12/22 as opposed to 12/23 or even 12/24? Has this typically been the case in prior years?


Imho because the 25th is a Mon this year so they are expecting HUGE crowds for Sat 23 and Sun 24. They don't want MK closed on one of their biggest days of the year.


----------



## ErinsMommy

I guess a lot more of those people are going to MK on those 2 days because I was shocked that just about every popular FP @ DHS was available to me today (although my FP+ window opened Monday) and I was able to even get FOP late at night on 12/24.  Glad we're not going to MK those 2 days. LOL.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ErinsMommy said:


> I guess a lot more of those people are going to MK on those 2 days because I was shocked that just about every popular FP @ DHS was available to me today (although my FP+ window opened Monday) and I was able to even get FOP late at night on 12/24.  Glad we're not going to MK those 2 days. LOL.



I could see this. Everyone and their mother wants to be in MK Christmas Eve and day. Epcot comes in a close second what with Candle light and the storytellers. Usually people recommend AK for Christmas day but I could see DHS being less desirable as well.


----------



## ErinsMommy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I could see this. Everyone and their mother wants to be in MK Christmas Eve and day. Epcot comes in a close second what with Candle light and the storytellers. Usually people recommend AK for Christmas day but I could see DHS being less desirable as well.



Christmas Day we go home (praying there's no huge winter storm keeping us) because we want to spend some of Christmas Day with the pup, then she'll be spoiled rotten by the  kid for a week after since there's no school.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ErinsMommy said:


> Christmas Day we go home (praying there's no huge winter storm keeping us) because we want to spend some of Christmas Day with the pup, then she'll be spoiled rotten by the  kid for a week after since there's no school.



Aw, I'd be a bit sad if I was away from my dog on Christmas day as well.

We actually just left him at my boyfriend's families' house yesterday because we leave for a week in Orlando on Friday morning and I'm very sad.


----------



## ErinsMommy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Aw, I'd be a bit sad if I was away from my dog on Christmas day as well.
> 
> We actually just left him at my boyfriend's families' house yesterday because we leave for a week in Orlando on Friday morning and I'm very sad.



We should be home (weather allowing) by 3:00 so it works out really well and she gets to play with her friends all day at 'camp'.  I want her life. LOL.


----------



## siskaren

ErinsMommy said:


> I asked this in another thread but thought I would post it here too as I'm not sure where it would best be answered -- any idea why does the Xmas party stops on 12/22 as opposed to 12/23 or even 12/24? Has this typically been the case in prior years?



Actually, the last couple years the last party has been a bit later - it used to be the last party would be the 18th or maybe 19th.


----------



## FatherForce

We'll be at the Friday 11/17 party - so hoprfu;;y we can answer folks questions about this year's party.


----------



## djc9699

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Does anyone know if that is typical for LTT?


We eat at LTT every trip and every trip we are seated a little late. I just make my reservation 15 minutes earlier than I actually want. And in our experience, they will not let you check in too early like some of the other restaurants. We tried to check in 20 minutes before our ADR last year and we were rudely told to come back at our ADR time.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

djc9699 said:


> We eat at LTT every trip and every trip we are seated a little late. I just make my reservation 15 minutes earlier than I actually want. And in our experience, they will not let you check in too early like some of the other restaurants. We tried to check in 20 minutes before our ADR last year and we were rudely told to come back at our ADR time.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## monique5

KStash said:


> I am going to my first ever Christmas party on 12/19!  I decided to do it as I have another trip planned in February (when I can see HEA), so now I can see Holiday Wishes!



Maybe I will see you there! Not that I want to meet up!


----------



## isabellea

Obviously, I haven't read the 119 pages of this thread but I have a question that I'm sure most of you will be able to answer. I am thinking of booking a trip to WDW over the 2018 Holidays and I was wondering if what is truly unique to the MVMCP (parade, fireworks, etc.)? I could have my kids miss a few days of school to attend one of the last party of the season BUT I would prefer not and instead go to my parents condo in Ft Lauderdale for Christmas to celebrate with them and head to WDW for New Year instead.


----------



## Loopster

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the first night of MVMCP is officially sold out for Nov 9. Just went to get one more ticket for a friend but couldn't . Glad I purchased mine yesterday, but not looking forward to the crowds!


----------



## Bonnie Cole

I didn't realize you could use your party tickets to make fast pass reservations at 4pm. That's very helpful information.


----------



## monique5

Loopster said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the first night of MVMCP is officially sold out for Nov 9. Just went to get one more ticket for a friend but couldn't . Glad I purchased mine yesterday, but not looking forward to the crowds!



Just sold out in last few hours, not even posted on my usual sites or groups.


----------



## Bonnie Cole

Wow! Does the first night always sell out?


----------



## monique5

Bonnie Cole said:


> I didn't realize you could use your party tickets to make fast pass reservations at 4pm. That's very helpful information.



Yes & no. See FP+ info link in Post #1, separate thread. Most have been successful & PP have been doing this for years. There are issues this year & some PP’s are getting cancelled.


----------



## monique5

Bonnie Cole said:


> Wow! Does the first night always sell out?



Yes. Attended by Bloggers, FB groups, etc.


----------



## monique5

isabellea said:


> Obviously, I haven't read the 119 pages of this thread but I have a question that I'm sure most of you will be able to answer. I am thinking of booking a trip to WDW over the 2018 Holidays and I was wondering if what is truly unique to the MVMCP (parade, fireworks, etc.)? I could have my kids miss a few days of school to attend one of the last party of the season BUT I would prefer not and instead go to my parents condo in Ft Lauderdale for Christmas to celebrate with them and head to WDW for New Year instead.



Fireworks is unique to MVMCP.
Sandy Claws, 7D, Scrooge McDuck, Mickey & Minnie in Special Attire, Princes, unique. Probably missing a few.
Stage show unique.
Parade will replace FoF after last party but in daytime not night like @ Party. Parade preshow is unique to party.
There are MagicShots unique to party.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Loopster said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the first night of MVMCP is officially sold out for Nov 9. Just went to get one more ticket for a friend but couldn't . Glad I purchased mine yesterday, but not looking forward to the crowds!


Yikes!  I've been holding off on buying tickets to the 2nd party on 11/10.  Still not  100% convinced we want to go again this year.  Guess I better decide fast!


----------



## Nazran

I need some advice on scheduling issue... 

It looks like the MVMCP parade run times are at 8:30PM and 11:00PM.
I have a BOG reservation for Dinner at 9:20

Is it possible to see the 8:30 parade in its entirety from around the Fantasy Land hub spoke and still make 9:20 BOG reservation or should I make plans for the 11:00PM Parade?


----------



## meryll83

Apologies if I've already asked this (last minute planning anxiety!) - do I need to activate our tickets onto our magic bands, or should we be good to go if I can see them in my MDE account?


----------



## paradesintherain

Loopster said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the first night of MVMCP is officially sold out for Nov 9. Just went to get one more ticket for a friend but couldn't . Glad I purchased mine yesterday, but not looking forward to the crowds!



Well, guess this makes the decision for me and we won't be going!


----------



## monique5

meryll83 said:


> Apologies if I've already asked this (last minute planning anxiety!) - do I need to activate our tickets onto our magic bands, or should we be good to go if I can see them in my MDE account?



If see on MDE account, then on MB.


----------



## Nathan Banks

When do character updates start coming out? We're desperate to see who will be at the party this year


----------



## monique5

Nathan Banks said:


> When do character updates start coming out? We're desperate to see who will be at the party this year



Day off 1st party. Sometimes 1-2D before.


----------



## Nathan Banks

monique5 said:


> Day off 1st party. Sometimes 1-2D before.



Ah, well I'll be there on the first party so it'll not count then, I need the info now to pre-plan


----------



## monique5

Nathan Banks said:


> Ah, well I'll be there on the first party so it'll not count then, I need the info now to pre-plan



Typically the parade times & fireworks are released prior to 1st party along with a party map (day before from someone). Sometimes on Disney's website (parade & fireworks time) before released to the "regular" bloggers, posters, websites, they were this year for MNSSHP. For characters & going to 1st party, you'll have to base plans off of last year's info & if real savvy follow thread, FB, websites night of party.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Nazran said:


> I need some advice on scheduling issue...
> 
> It looks like the MVMCP parade run times are at 8:30PM and 11:00PM.
> I have a BOG reservation for Dinner at 9:20
> 
> Is it possible to see the 8:30 parade in its entirety from around the Fantasy Land hub spoke and still make 9:20 BOG reservation or should I make plans for the 11:00PM Parade?


I would think you'd have plenty of time to make your reservation; however,  Id keep an eye out on parade times.  With the park closing at 6 instead of 7 this year,  the schedule could be different.


----------



## sunshine1

just heard that the first party has sold out via Kenny the pirate.


----------



## monique5

sunshine1 said:


> just heard that the first party has sold out via Kenny the pirate.





Loopster said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the first night of MVMCP is officially sold out for Nov 9. Just went to get one more ticket for a friend but couldn't . Glad I purchased mine yesterday, but not looking forward to the crowds!





monique5 said:


> Just sold out in last few hours, not even posted on my usual sites or groups.




Yes, posted last night by OP, tickets sold out yesterday. Post #1 updated last night too, it was on Disney's website yesterday evening when I checked after post, date noted as Sold Out.


----------



## Mini girls

monique5 said:


> Fireworks is unique to MVMCP.
> Sandy Claws, 7D, Scrooge McDuck, Mickey & Minnie in Special Attire, Princes, unique. Probably missing a few.
> Stage show unique.
> Parade will replace FoF after last party but in daytime not night like @ Party. Parade preshow is unique to party.
> There are MagicShots unique to party.




what is a Magic she?


----------



## monique5

Mini girls said:


> what is a Magic she?



Magic Shots?


----------



## DiannaVM

So now that the first party is sold out I am getting a little afraid about my strategy. Do you think Sandy Claws or Nick and Judy might start their lines prior to the party starting? I had booked fps for after 4, but I can live if I miss the rides, I just want to make sure that we get to see the two characters we have priority for during a potentially sold out party. Thanks!


----------



## monique5

DiannaVM said:


> So now that the first party is sold out I am getting a little afraid about my strategy. Do you think Sandy Claws or Nick and Judy might start their lines prior to the party starting? I had booked fps for after 4, but I can live if I miss the rides, I just want to make sure that we get to see the two characters we have priority for during a potentially sold out party. Thanks!



I believe Sandy Claws, Nick & Judy & 7D all started meeting @ 6:15pm last year.


----------



## thornton0511

This may have already been addressed, but we have MVMCP in between our two base ticket days, all tickets being linked on our MB's. If we enter the parks at 4pm in the party line (assuming there is a special entrance) how does it know to use our party tix and not our last day base ticket?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

thornton0511 said:


> This may have already been addressed, but we have MVMCP in between our two base ticket days, all tickets being linked on our MB's. If we enter the parks at 4pm in the party line (assuming there is a special entrance) how does it know to use our party tix and not our last day base ticket?


Magic 
There are separate lines to enter for the party.  Make sure you use those.  And I'm super paranoid, so I always scan my hard ticket instead of the MB just to be sure.


----------



## thornton0511

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Magic
> There are separate lines to enter for the party.  Make sure you use those.  And I'm super paranoid, so I always scan my hard ticket instead of the MB just to be sure.


Lol I like your first explanation 

So regarding the hard ticket thing, we called and had the party ticket added after purchasing our base tickets (all over the phone with Disney Travel company or whatever) and they were automatically linked in and added to our MDE during that phone call. The CM never said anything about the option to get a physical card.....so how would I go about making that happen, or is it too late for that?  We leave 11/10 for Disney.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

thornton0511 said:


> Lol I like your first explanation
> 
> So regarding the hard ticket thing, we called and had the party ticket added after purchasing our base tickets (all over the phone with Disney Travel company or whatever) and they were automatically linked in and added to our MDE during that phone call. The CM never said anything about the option to get a physical card.....so how would I go about making that happen, or is it too late for that?  We leave 11/10 for Disney.


I wouldn't worry about it.  As long as you use the party entrance you should be fine.  I've never heard of anyone having an issue.


----------



## monique5

thornton0511 said:


> This may have already been addressed, but we have MVMCP in between our two base ticket days, all tickets being linked on our MB's. If we enter the parks at 4pm in the party line (assuming there is a special entrance) how does it know to use our party tix and not our last day base ticket?



*Entering the MVMCP Entry Point* "uses/deducts" MVMCP ticket for entry. Those issues (MYW tickets being used) were when MB were 1st introduced and when not entering the correct line --- and not all the time just in some instances. If you have the Green RFID card, you can scan it @ the entry point. We do not bring the card, just order to keep as souvenir. We have attended MNSSHP & MVMCP over the last 3 years and haven't had any issues.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Loopster said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the first night of MVMCP is officially sold out for Nov 9. Just went to get one more ticket for a friend but couldn't . Glad I purchased mine yesterday, but not looking forward to the crowds!


Did you try calling? Idk if WDW is like Disneyland but at Disneyland when halloween tickets sold out online we could still get them for a bit by calling in.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

@monique5, can you please tell us a little more about the places in the park we can pick up our bands and map of the party the day of (assuming we are already in the park when it starts?)

I’m especially interested in any points in liberty Square/Frontierland/Adventureland

Thank you!!! 

Never mind- just saw Tortuga tavern in your first post. Is it pretty self explanatory when you get there?


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> @monique5, can you please tell us a little more about the places in the park we can pick up our bands and map of the party the day of (assuming we are already in the park when it starts?)
> 
> I’m especially interested in any points in liberty Square/Frontierland/Adventureland
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Never mind- just saw Tortuga tavern in your first post. Is it pretty self explanatory when you get there?



Those are from last year. Will not know for this year until 1st party when someone reports locations ---then I will update Post #1 with 2017 locations. Signs are up at those specific locations. When your MB/Ticket is scanned you receive a wristband and party map. 

If going to 1st party, you could try those locations listed or ask a CM @ MK.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> Those are from last year. Will not know for this year until 1st party when someone reports locations ---then I will update Post #1 with 2017 locations. Signs are up at those specific locations. When your MB/Ticket is scanned you receive a wristband and party map.
> 
> If going to 1st party, you could try those locations listed or ask a CM @ MK.


Thank you!!

Another question- if I am in line for something, can dh take my MB to a station to get scanned for my party ticket, or do I need to be there in person?


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Another question- if I am in line for something, can dh take my MB to a station to get scanned for my party ticket, or do I need to be there in person?



To check in for MVMCP you need to check in. CM puts wristband on your wrist once they scan your MB.


----------



## Pdollar88

It's been almost 10 years since I've been to a Christmas party. Planning on going 12/1. I'm also planning to be in the park all day that day. Where are the wristband distribution locations within the park? Are they usually near the treat locations?


----------



## siskaren

Pdollar88 said:


> It's been almost 10 years since I've been to a Christmas party. Planning on going 12/1. I'm also planning to be in the park all day that day. Where are the wristband distribution locations within the park? Are they usually near the treat locations?



See post #2404.


----------



## Jack!

Hi everyone! Part of me really wants to do the party but the $550 price tag for all of us really puts me on edge whenever I come close to booking it  so I was wondering if you could help me with a query, and let me know whether you think it's worth it or not!

Has it been confirmed anywhere that Happily Ever After will be showing from the 23rd Dec onwards, and not being replaced with Holiday Wishes as has been the case in previous years? I know the park hours guide are showing HEA but is this likely to change? I only ask because it seems (though I may be wrong) that the fireworks is the only party entertainment that isn't repeated during Christmas/New Year week, so if I spend all this money only to find out this isn't exclusive either I'll probably be a bit miffed  (our dates are 19th Dec - 4th Jan)

We aren't really character meets type people either, but then the party just looks so good! Help please


----------



## mdraz

With special photo effects and characters at the party, is the $169 for the memory maker worth it?


----------



## Pdollar88

siskaren said:


> See post #2404.



Fail on my part. Thank you.


----------



## monique5

mdraz said:


> With special photo effects and characters at the party, is the $169 for the memory maker worth it?



See Post #1 - Memory Maker Info. You can get MM for party/1D MM for $59. Full details listed including how to purchase. IMO, it's worth it!


----------



## jriveiro724

If we're planning on meeting Nick and Judy and would like to be one of the first groups to meet them, at what time should we line up? 

We are planning on getting in line for Scrooge and Donald right after so if we can meet right when they come out, it would be a huge plus. Thanks in advance!


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Fireworks is unique to MVMCP.
> Sandy Claws, 7D, Scrooge McDuck, Mickey & Minnie in Special Attire, Princes, unique. Probably missing a few.
> Stage show unique.
> Parade will replace FoF after last party but in daytime not night like @ Party. Parade preshow is unique to party.
> There are MagicShots unique to party.





Jack! said:


> Hi everyone! Part of me really wants to do the party but the $550 price tag for all of us really puts me on edge whenever I come close to booking it  so I was wondering if you could help me with a query, and let me know whether you think it's worth it or not!
> 
> Has it been confirmed anywhere that Happily Ever After will be showing from the 23rd Dec onwards, and not being replaced with Holiday Wishes as has been the case in previous years? I know the park hours guide are showing HEA but is this likely to change? I only ask because it seems (though I may be wrong) that the fireworks is the only party entertainment that isn't repeated during Christmas/New Year week, so if I spend all this money only to find out this isn't exclusive either I'll probably be a bit miffed  (our dates are 19th Dec - 4th Jan)
> 
> We aren't really character meets type people either, but then the party just looks so good! Help please



See 1st quote as well as Post #1. 
Holiday Wishes is exclusive to MVMCP. There's also exclusive merchandise & SotMKC.


----------



## Jack!

monique5 said:


> See 1st quote as well as Post #1.
> Holiday Wishes is exclusive to MVMCP. There's also exclusive merchandise & SotMKC.



That's good to hear, thank you! I was under the impression the stage show was repeated Christmas week though when I found this thread a few days ago 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/christmas-new-years-week-entertainment-schedule.3553400/


----------



## monique5

Jack! said:


> That's good to hear, thank you! I was under the impression the stage show was repeated Christmas week though when I found this thread a few days ago
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/christmas-new-years-week-entertainment-schedule.3553400/



It looks like it was last year, I do not recall that from previous years when there for Christmas, who knows. However, the finalized times weren't posted until December, poster is no longer CM, so no access to HUB now either. It appears that info wasn't on Disney's website from info posted on thread, if so, not until later date in December, but all finalized info noted in post wasn't until December 2016.

I have no access to the HUB, so I wouldn't have any info for you in regards to this year.


----------



## Jack!

monique5 said:


> It looks like it was last year, I do not recall that from previous years when there for Christmas, who knows. However, the finalized times weren't posted until December, poster is no longer CM, so no access to HUB now either. It appears that info wasn't on Disney's website from info posted on thread, if so, not until later date in December, but all info noted in post wasn't until December 2016.
> 
> I have no access to the HUB, so I wouldn't have any info for you in regards to this year.



No worries - I guess it's a gamble I'd have to take if such info won't be available until way into December (by which point I'm certain my date - the 21st - will have sold out).

Do you think it's worth me doing the party? Does the parade look better in the dark rather than during the day? And what's the deal on the Main Street snow, do they do this on Christmas/NY week too? I've read in some places that they do but does anyone on here have experience of that?

It's a tough one!


----------



## monique5

Jack! said:


> No worries - I guess it's a gamble I'd have to take if such info won't be available until way into December (by which point I'm certain my date - the 21st - will have sold out).
> 
> Do you think it's worth me doing the party? Does the parade look better in the dark rather than during the day? And what's the deal on the Main Street snow, do they do this on Christmas/NY week too? I've read in some places that they do but does anyone on here have experience of that?
> 
> It's a tough one!



IMO, everyone should go at least once. However, I know PP have things to consider like age of kids, cost of family, etc., so answer might not be so simple. I think the parade looks better at night, different effects, seeing it in the daytime later on was quite different, and there isn't the pre-show. It snows on Main St. during the party, before/after parade??, end of party. I am not aware of snow during Christmas/NY week. We leave 2D after Christmas like we have in the past so I've never been there through NY --- not something I really research .


----------



## amytaylor2

Ordered our tickets last night for the November 28th party...so excited!!!


----------



## monique5

amytaylor2 said:


> Ordered our tickets last night for the November 28th party...so excited!!!



Woo-hoo!


----------



## monique5

*49D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!* 
_Getting closer to 30D! _


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *49D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!*
> _Getting closer to 30D! _


I am a week ahead of you so each time you post I get excited! I just got a new lightweight sweatshirt for at night and it happens to match my rose gold ears PERFECT!!


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I am a week ahead of you so each time you post I get excited! I just got a new lightweight sweatshirt for at night and it happens to match my rose gold ears PERFECT!!



Ha! I sooooooo want those Rose Gold Ears! I had 2 PP check while there, no luck. Hoping I can snag some while there, but not very optimistic. 

Thinking about lightweight sweetheart with Minnie appliqué (purchased fabric) to go with my Ugly Sweater Ears I just purchased vs the long sleeved tee I bought.


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> Ha! I sooooooo want those Rose Gold Ears! I had 2 PP check while there, no luck. Hoping I can snag some while there, but not very optimistic.
> 
> Thinking about lightweight sweetheart with Minnie appliqué (purchased fabric) to go with my Ugly Sweater Ears I just purchased vs the long sleeved tee I bought.


I just realized that outfit isn't even for the MVMCP so makes zero sense, that is how excited I am getting! My DH got them for me for my birthday, probably paid extra but OH WELL LOL


----------



## megpie

Just purchased tickets for my first ever party on 12/3! I'm so excited.  Now to spend my work day reading this entire thread and looking for ugly Christmas sweaters to wear!


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I just realized that outfit isn't even for the MVMCP so makes zero sense, that is how excited I am getting! My DH got them for me for my birthday, probably paid extra but OH WELL LOL



I have been purchasing t-shirts for my family. I just realized last night that I have more shirts that days, but missing a few colors. Now that says a lot. I'm soooo STINKING EXCITED!


----------



## abnihon

Did Wendy meet with Peter last year or was she cut?


----------



## ryanj52

Is there anything different about the last party of the year on 12/22?  I am trying to decide on either 12/21 or 22nd?

Thanks


----------



## monique5

abnihon said:


> Did Wendy meet with Peter last year or was she cut?



Edit --- No, Wendy did not meet with Peter last year.


----------



## monique5

ryanj52 said:


> Is there anything different about the last party of the year on 12/22?  I am trying to decide on either 12/21 or 22nd?
> 
> Thanks



Both should sell out.


----------



## Cluelyss

ryanj52 said:


> Is there anything different about the last party of the year on 12/22?  I am trying to decide on either 12/21 or 22nd?
> 
> Thanks


As mentioned, they will likely both sell out. And in terms of events and offerings, there will be no difference between the 2 parties.


----------



## Mini girls

monique5 said:


> Magic Shots?




yes, magic shots


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE - Jingle Cruise *_(Post #2 Updated)_

Opens November 2nd for the 2017 Christmas Season @ the Magic Kingdom.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...eturns-to-magic-kingdom-in-early-november.htm
Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## monique5

Mini girls said:


> yes, magic shots



Magic Shots are photos taken of you in the parks and some magic is added to them later by Disney PhotoPass. All Magic Shots, animated, are part of your MM (Memory Maker/PhotoPass).

You can see this thread, Post #1, for MNSSHP Magic Shots.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/

I will update this thread, Post #1 when details are released for MVMCP 2017.

Here is the list from last year's MVMCP.

Begin the party merry and bright with a photo at the entrance of Magic Kingdom Park, where a few jubilant favorites from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” welcome you to the celebration!
Your favorite fashionable fairy is ready for the most wonderful time of the year. With a little yuletide pixie dust, she can appear in your photo on Main Street, U.S.A. during the party.
A few of the toy soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are marching through the winter wonderland in your photo at Magic Kingdom Park when you visit a photographer on Main Street, U.S.A during the party. You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot!
The Kringle Crew is known for dancing merrily in a new old-fashioned way on Main Street, U.S.A, and now they’re doing the Candy Cane Twist all the way into your photo during the party when you’re rockin’ around the Magic Kingdom Park Christmas tree.

During the party, Jack Skellington’s ghost dog Zero from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” will materialize in an Animated Magic Shot when you take a photo in front of the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## embracejg

My girlfriend and I will be going to the Nov. 14th party. My interest is not in the character meets and greets AT ALL---I'm there for the shorter lines on rides and because the party was cheaper than a 1-day MK ticket. So everybody else go stand and wait for the Seven Dwarves for hours and let me get to the attractions!


----------



## monique5

*13D Until the 1st MVMCP of 2017!*


----------



## kennythepirate

abnihon said:


> Did Wendy meet with Peter last year or was she cut?


No, she didn't.  All characters that met are on Character Locator


----------



## kennythepirate

monique5 said:


> Magic Shots are photos taken of you in the parks and some magic is added to them later by Disney PhotoPass. All Magic Shots, animated, are part of your MM (Memory Maker/PhotoPass).
> 
> You can see this thread, Post #1, for MNSSHP Magic Shots.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/
> 
> I will update this thread, Post #1 when details are released for MVMCP 2017.
> 
> Here is the list from last year's MVMCP.
> 
> Begin the party merry and bright with a photo at the entrance of Magic Kingdom Park, where a few jubilant favorites from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” welcome you to the celebration!
> Your favorite fashionable fairy is ready for the most wonderful time of the year. With a little yuletide pixie dust, she can appear in your photo on Main Street, U.S.A. during the party.
> A few of the toy soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are marching through the winter wonderland in your photo at Magic Kingdom Park when you visit a photographer on Main Street, U.S.A during the party. You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot!
> The Kringle Crew is known for dancing merrily in a new old-fashioned way on Main Street, U.S.A, and now they’re doing the Candy Cane Twist all the way into your photo during the party when you’re rockin’ around the Magic Kingdom Park Christmas tree.
> 
> During the party, Jack Skellington’s ghost dog Zero from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” will materialize in an Animated Magic Shot when you take a photo in front of the Haunted Mansion.


Last year included those shots plus:
A giant Christmas Bulb in the Castle Hub Area
Mistletoe in the Fireworks Plaza
Snow Globe - Main Street
Ugly Christmas Sweater - Fantasyland

I'll update 2017 after the first party on Character Locator


----------



## Pdollar88

embracejg said:


> My girlfriend and I will be going to the Nov. 14th party. My interest is not in the character meets and greets AT ALL---I'm there for the shorter lines on rides and because the party was cheaper than a 1-day MK ticket. So everybody else go stand and wait for the Seven Dwarves for hours and let me get to the attractions!



I feel somewhat similarly. I've been to a Christmas party before and just couldn't bring myself to wait 45-60 minutes for a character. I don't care how rare they are. I'm going to line up before the party starts to meet Jack as Sandy Claws, though. So I can at least meet one "special" character. Maybe Scrooge at the end of the night.


----------



## monique5

kennythepirate said:


> Last year included those shots plus:
> A giant Christmas Bulb in the Castle Hub Area
> Mistletoe in the Fireworks Plaza
> Snow Globe - Main Street
> Ugly Christmas Sweater - Fantasyland
> 
> I'll update 2017 after the first party on Character Locator



@kennythepirate

Thanks for stopping by! LOVE CL and use it for all of my trips! 
Looking forward to 1st party and your FB posts too!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> Magic Shots are photos taken of you in the parks and some magic is added to them later by Disney PhotoPass. All Magic Shots, animated, are part of your MM (Memory Maker/PhotoPass).
> 
> You can see this thread, Post #1, for MNSSHP Magic Shots.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/
> 
> I will update this thread, Post #1 when details are released for MVMCP 2017.
> 
> Here is the list from last year's MVMCP.
> 
> Begin the party merry and bright with a photo at the entrance of Magic Kingdom Park, where a few jubilant favorites from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” welcome you to the celebration!
> Your favorite fashionable fairy is ready for the most wonderful time of the year. With a little yuletide pixie dust, she can appear in your photo on Main Street, U.S.A. during the party.
> A few of the toy soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are marching through the winter wonderland in your photo at Magic Kingdom Park when you visit a photographer on Main Street, U.S.A during the party. You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot!
> The Kringle Crew is known for dancing merrily in a new old-fashioned way on Main Street, U.S.A, and now they’re doing the Candy Cane Twist all the way into your photo during the party when you’re rockin’ around the Magic Kingdom Park Christmas tree.
> 
> During the party, Jack Skellington’s ghost dog Zero from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” will materialize in an Animated Magic Shot when you take a photo in front of the Haunted Mansion.


I did not do enough research last year because I missed the Zero Magic Shot!! I hope he is back this year!!!!


----------



## glamdring269

monique5 said:


> Magic Shots are photos



I was really hoping for more of an adult-oriented description.  Oh well!


----------



## monique5

glamdring269 said:


> I was really hoping for more of an adult-oriented description.  Oh well!



Please quote the entire response or read through all the pages. Additional Magic Shot info is in Post #1 too.

See Post #2434 (below) in its entirety.



monique5 said:


> Magic Shots are photos taken of you in the parks and some magic is added to them later by Disney PhotoPass. All Magic Shots, animated, are part of your MM (Memory Maker/PhotoPass).
> 
> You can see this thread, Post #1, for MNSSHP Magic Shots.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/
> 
> I will update this thread, Post #1 when details are released for MVMCP 2017.
> 
> Here is the list from last year's MVMCP.
> 
> Begin the party merry and bright with a photo at the entrance of Magic Kingdom Park, where a few jubilant favorites from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” welcome you to the celebration!
> Your favorite fashionable fairy is ready for the most wonderful time of the year. With a little yuletide pixie dust, she can appear in your photo on Main Street, U.S.A. during the party.
> A few of the toy soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are marching through the winter wonderland in your photo at Magic Kingdom Park when you visit a photographer on Main Street, U.S.A during the party. You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot!
> The Kringle Crew is known for dancing merrily in a new old-fashioned way on Main Street, U.S.A, and now they’re doing the Candy Cane Twist all the way into your photo during the party when you’re rockin’ around the Magic Kingdom Park Christmas tree.
> 
> 
> During the party, Jack Skellington’s ghost dog Zero from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” will materialize in an Animated Magic Shot when you take a photo in front of the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## glamdring269

monique5 said:


> Please quote the entire response or read through all the pages. Additional Magic Shot info is in Post #1 too.
> 
> See Post #2434 (below) in its entirety.



I know that.... it was a joke.


----------



## monique5

glamdring269 said:


> I know that.... it was a joke.



Totally missed that one. OP had question, and then I needed clarification that OP was referring to Magic Shots.


----------



## monique5

*When your work day is over, and you realize that your Disney Christmas Vacation is still 49D away. 

*


----------



## Pdollar88

What time does the Jungle Cruise typically switch to the Jingle Cruise? Touring Plans is also throwing me off by having the Frozen lighting show at 7:30 instead of 8:15. I wonder why they set it at those hours. Eagerly waiting for the first party so I can get more info on exact times and locations of things.


----------



## Pdollar88

Pdollar88 said:


> What time does the Jungle Cruise typically switch to the Jingle Cruise? Touring Plans is also throwing me off by having the Frozen lighting show at 7:30 instead of 8:15. I wonder why they set it at those hours. Eagerly waiting for the first party so I can get more info on exact times and locations of things.



Ahh, nevermind. It's a permanent overlay. Makes more sense.


----------



## LeilaKens

I just made plans to join DH in Orlando when he is there in a few weeks for work and we decided to go to the Christmas Party.  Go to look today and it is sold out on 11/9...the only date we can go.  Has anyone had luck finding tickets elsewhere in the past...3rd party site or eBay?  Would love any suggestions!


----------



## gottalovepluto

LeilaKens said:


> I just made plans to join DH in Orlando when he is there in a few weeks for work and we decided to go to the Christmas Party.  Go to look today and it is sold out on 11/9...the only date we can go.  Has anyone had luck finding tickets elsewhere in the past...3rd party site or eBay?  Would love any suggestions!


Maybe at your hotel, if you're staying on-site, day of? No personal experience just seen people mention this as a last ditch resort when desperate.


----------



## PrincessRileysMom

I've heard a few of you mention a "pre-show" to the parade. What exactly does this entail and when does it start? Thanks!


----------



## TinkOhio

Sorry if this has been addressed earlier in the thread--I've only read parts of it.   Is there a listing of the dates when last year's sold out parties sold out?  We have three party days to choose from between Dec. 14 and Dec. 18, but I am worried about rain.  We want to a MNSSHP last month and it rained most of the night. It did impact the party, but we still had fun.  The weather will be colder in December, and rain will feel cold by then.


----------



## jriveiro724

How early should we line up to meet Scrooge and Donald?


----------



## LucyBC80

PrincessRileysMom said:


> I've heard a few of you mention a "pre-show" to the parade. What exactly does this entail and when does it start? Thanks!


Cast members will come along the parade route playing ball with the crowds, asking everyone if we're ready, sometimes a character or two will join.


----------



## monique5

TinkOhio said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed earlier in the thread--I've only read parts of it.   Is there a listing of the dates when last year's sold out parties sold out?  We have three party days to choose from between Dec. 14 and Dec. 18, but I am worried about rain.  We want to a MNSSHP last month and it rained most of the night. It did impact the party, but we still had fun.  The weather will be colder in December, and rain will feel cold by then.



See Post #3


----------



## TinkOhio

Thank you!   Is there a better day to go given the choices of Dec. 14,15, or 17 in regards to anticipated crowds?


----------



## Sprockie

megpie said:


> Just purchased tickets for my first ever party on 12/3! I'm so excited.  Now to spend my work day reading this entire thread and looking for ugly Christmas sweaters to wear!


We're attending that day too.  My daughter's 16th birthday and our first time going this time of year and first MVMCP.  We're psyched.


----------



## Mopedmom1

The party on Nov 26, the Sunday after Thanksgiving, has been listed as one of the top busiest parties (unable to currently find the source), and our other possible date is Nov 28, which was ranked waaaaay lower on this "elusive" list.

However, practically every other post on here is someone saying they just got their party tickets for the 28th!  It seems like everyone read the same article and have been steered away from the 26th.

Which party would you choose and why?

ETA: Just did a quick scan back 30 pages.....4 going on the 26th, and 9 for the 28th.


----------



## Jack!

monique5 said:


> IMO, everyone should go at least once. However, I know PP have things to consider like age of kids, cost of family, etc., so answer might not be so simple. I think the parade looks better at night, different effects, seeing it in the daytime later on was quite different, and there isn't the pre-show. It snows on Main St. during the party, before/after parade??, end of party. I am not aware of snow during Christmas/NY week. We leave 2D after Christmas like we have in the past so I've never been there through NY --- not something I really research .



Thanks for your help! I'll continue to mull it over, no doubt I'll end up giving in and buying tickets in the end so the more things that are exclusive to the party the better

Is Holiday Wishes good? Better than the original Wishes was?


----------



## King Dominic

Mopedmom1 said:


> The party on Nov 26, the Sunday after Thanksgiving, has been listed as one of the top busiest parties (unable to currently find the source), and our other possible date is Nov 28, which was ranked waaaaay lower on this "elusive" list.
> 
> However, practically every other post on here is someone saying they just got their party tickets for the 28th!  It seems like everyone read the same article and have been steered away from the 26th.
> 
> Which party would you choose and why?
> 
> ETA: Just did a quick scan back 30 pages.....4 going on the 26th, and 9 for the 28th.



Just my two cents but i feel like for every person on these message boards going to Disney, there's 5 or maybe even 10, 20 that either don't know about these boards or just don't go on them. I think it's hard to base it going off that alone.


----------



## Mopedmom1

King Dominic said:


> Just my two cents but i feel like for every person on these message boards going to Disney, there's 5 or maybe even 10, 20 that either don't know about these boards or just don't go on them. I think it's hard to base it going off that alone.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.  So which day would YOU go?


----------



## King Dominic

Mopedmom1 said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.  So which day would YOU go?



For me, I would factor in what park I was doing that day and if I was doing that same park on another day or not, so not to miss any of the night time attractions/shows at that park. Like, for us, we decided to do the party on 12/1 because it's our last day and wanted to leave on a high note. Don't think you'll really go wrong picking either!!!


----------



## fiversmama

I'm sorry if this is a duplicate question to one further up-thread. This will be a our first time attending a party of any kind at WDW. I just bought our tickets for 12/17, and obviously there are no dining package ADRs. Will other QS restaurants be in operation, or are food options limited to the three restaurants + dessert packages? Planning to spend that day in MK, return to BLT for break/naps and come back for the party. Do we need to eat dinner before we return if we can't snag a ressie?


----------



## BobbyDukes

Cant wait first time going for the PARTY!!!!
November 14th


----------



## Mopedmom1

​


King Dominic said:


> For me, I would factor in what park I was doing that day and if I was doing that same park on another day or not, so not to miss any of the night time attractions/shows at that park. Like, for us, we decided to do the party on 12/1 because it's our last day and wanted to leave on a high note. Don't think you'll really go wrong picking either!!!


I had thought about the party 12/3 but wasn't sure I would want to be out late our last night, but we don't fly out until after 4pm.

We are there from 11/21-12/4 so we have multiple days at every park plus several resort days. I do have a California Grill Brunch ADR on the 26th so I think I will stick with the 28th so we can watch the fireworks Sunday from the Observation Deck at CG.  

Thanks KD for your input!  Sometimes it takes "talking " it out to decide.


----------



## disneyworldsk

Going nov. 9, sold out, first night. Not interested in characters so I guess that's good because it's sold out and will be crazy crowded.  Maybe my character locator instead should be hunting down my fave bloggers, podcasters and character locator experts (that would be kenny) and stalk them, taking photos with them instead?!!! Because clearly, they're all coming that night and in a strange way even way better to meet them for me then mickey again!!!


----------



## siskaren

fiversmama said:


> I'm sorry if this is a duplicate question to one further up-thread. This will be a our first time attending a party of any kind at WDW. I just bought our tickets for 12/17, and obviously there are no dining package ADRs. Will other QS restaurants be in operation, or are food options limited to the three restaurants + dessert packages? Planning to spend that day in MK, return to BLT for break/naps and come back for the party. Do we need to eat dinner before we return if we can't snag a ressie?



Considering how much the tickets are, I wouldn't spend party time at a meal, and definitely not at a table service meal.


----------



## JennLTX

monique5 said:


> *When your work day is over, and you realize that your Disney Christmas Vacation is still 49D away.
> *


Word.


----------



## JennLTX

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And those may be my favorite Disney shirts EVER!


Cluelyss, this picture is ENTIRELY YOUR FAULT.

So thank you.


----------



## Cluelyss

JennLTX said:


> Cluelyss, this picture is ENTIRELY YOUR FAULT.View attachment 280097
> 
> So thank you.


Love love love love!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

jriveiro724 said:


> How early should we line up to meet Scrooge and Donald?


Last year we lined up around 6:30 and the line was quite long. We didn’t meet them until after 7:30.  This was a sold out night, but if you want to be one of the first in line, I’d plan for closer to 6.


----------



## LucyBC80

I ordered two amazing Christmas PJ from Kohl's thanks to a PP. Now I just need my ugly sweaters but I'm holding off on buying them because there's so much cute stuff at the Once Upon A Time store at DHS that I'll need to see it first before I commit to one style!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Just got our tickets for Nov14!!!!

I am stupid excited


----------



## Inklight

fiversmama said:


> I'm sorry if this is a duplicate question to one further up-thread. This will be a our first time attending a party of any kind at WDW. I just bought our tickets for 12/17, and obviously there are no dining package ADRs. Will other QS restaurants be in operation, or are food options limited to the three restaurants + dessert packages? Planning to spend that day in MK, return to BLT for break/naps and come back for the party. Do we need to eat dinner before we return if we can't snag a ressie?



There will be a number of QS options available throughout MK that night. We were just at MNSSHP and ate at Pecos Bills. We have an ADR for our upcoming MVMCP at Crystal Palace and I am considering canceling it and opting for a QS meal that night when we get hungry. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## jcvalenti

I've got an ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern for 4:55pm on our party night (the weekend after Thanksgiving).  Never eaten there, but I thought the menu would be perfect and getting a few drinks before the party starts seemed like a good idea.  Given that there's no way we're standing in line for hours for characters, anyone see any problem with that time for an ADR ?  I figure we'll be done between 6:30 and 7, and with the party starting at 7, that should be perfect.  

If it matters, we've got regular tickets for that day, and are actually going to be at MK EARLY (as we're doing Keys to the Kingdom in the morning). And we've got two more MK days later in the week, so we won't really care about getting in at 4pm and riding rides.


----------



## monique5

fiversmama said:


> I'm sorry if this is a duplicate question to one further up-thread. This will be a our first time attending a party of any kind at WDW. I just bought our tickets for 12/17, and obviously there are no dining package ADRs. Will other QS restaurants be in operation, or are food options limited to the three restaurants + dessert packages? Planning to spend that day in MK, return to BLT for break/naps and come back for the party. Do we need to eat dinner before we return if we can't snag a ressie?



Yes, there will be some QS options available during the party. IMO, you should eat before the party. We always have an early dinner on party nights, b/t 2-3pm. Then grab a snack during the party. 

Post #1 lists party details.

QS Details, See Post #1.
* Are there any Dining Options?*
Dining is available at select counter service and snack locations throughout the park, but is very limited once the party begins. It’s probably wise to eat your main evening meal prior to attending the party.

_Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party:_


----------



## GoofyK

LucyBC80 said:


> I ordered two amazing Christmas PJ from Kohl's thanks to a PP. Now I just need my ugly sweaters but I'm holding off on buying them because there's so much cute stuff at the Once Upon A Time store at DHS that I'll need to see it first before I commit to one style!



Is there a link or photos of this once upon a time store? My wife loves Regina and has met her 2x now.


----------



## siskaren

GoofyK said:


> Is there a link or photos of this once upon a time store? My wife loves Regina and has met her 2x now.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shops/hollywood-studios/once-upon-a-time/

It's not connected to the TV show.


----------



## GoofyK

siskaren said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shops/hollywood-studios/once-upon-a-time/
> 
> It's not connected to the TV show.


Bummer but thank You! We were just at our Kohls yesterday and they didn't have much, but we have time until our Dec 8th trip.


----------



## monique5

*Thoughts on Official MVMCP Guest List Thread & What you are Wearing...*


----------



## krd315

We got our tickets for 12/19!!!

We will have regular park tickets too so we plan to go to MK around noon, use our fp's and dinner at Crystal Palace at 4:30pm.  My daughter wants to line up early for Jack/Sandy claws. 1st time at Christmas party!  49 days and counting...


----------



## TinkerBelle_325

We're attending the party of Dec 19th. I bought some adorable ugly christmas sweater mickey ears and a cute raglan style top with "It's the most wonderful time to wear ears" on Etsy. I'll post pictures and credit the sellers later


----------



## monique5

krd315 said:


> We got our tickets for 12/19!!!
> 
> We will have regular park tickets too so we plan to go to MK around noon, use our fp's and dinner at Crystal Palace at 4:30pm.  My daughter wants to line up early for Jack/Sandy claws. 1st time at Christmas party!  49 days and counting...



We are going on 12/19 too! And have ADRs @ CP @ 3:15pm.  
Not that I want to meet up. 
47D!


----------



## monique5

TinkerBelle_325 said:


> We're attending the party of Dec 19th. I bought some adorable ugly christmas sweater mickey ears and a cute raglan style top with "It's the most wonderful time to wear ears" on Etsy. I'll post pictures and credit the sellers later



Going on 12/19 & bought the Ugly Christmas Sweater Mickey Ears! 

Did you see my other Post? Thoughts on another thread about Official Guest List & Posting photos of Christmas Party Outfits.....


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Mopedmom1 said:


> The party on Nov 26, the Sunday after Thanksgiving, has been listed as one of the top busiest parties (unable to currently find the source), and our other possible date is Nov 28, which was ranked waaaaay lower on this "elusive" list.
> 
> However, practically every other post on here is someone saying they just got their party tickets for the 28th!  It seems like everyone read the same article and have been steered away from the 26th.
> 
> Which party would you choose and why?
> 
> ETA: Just did a quick scan back 30 pages.....4 going on the 26th, and 9 for the 28th.



Yep...we are goin on the 28th as well...however I think it being only one of the early parties might be in our advantage for low crowds...the 26th is a Sunday night, which would be crowded with locals as opposed to Tuesday night...


----------



## DisneyDork1969

monique5 said:


> *Thoughts on Official MVMCP Guest List Thread & What you are Wearing...*



I just got us Mickey tees from KOHL'S for $10 each...its a grey shirt with classic Mickey wearing a Santa hat...TOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Mopedmom1

DisneyDork1969 said:


> Yep...we are goin on the 28th as well...however I think it being only one of the early parties might be in our advantage for low crowds...the 26th is a Sunday night, which would be crowded with locals as opposed to Tuesday night...


Another factor to consider is MK closes at 4pm Thursday the 30th for a Cast Members Party. So will everyone who WOULD have gone to that one choose Tuesday instead of a weekend night just to avoid those same locals?

Argh....decisions, decisions!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*CHRISTMAS MERCHANDISE ARRIVES AT EPCOT*
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/10/29/christmas-merchandise-arrives-epcot/


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *CHRISTMAS MERCHANDISE ARRIVES AT EPCOT*
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/10/29/christmas-merchandise-arrives-epcot/


Omg. Think I need to add to my souvenir budget.


----------



## kastoney

monique5 said:


> *Thoughts on Official MVMCP Guest List Thread & What you are Wearing...*



We're going on 11/9.  Concerned about the crowds since it sold out already, but we aren't too interested in the characters so hoping it won't be too bad crowd wise.  We were able to get discounted military tickets so we didn't have flexibility in dates, but this is our first time going anywhere close to Christmas (unless seeing the crane putting up the Xmas lights in September counts) so we're super excited!

I ordered these for the hubby and I from etsy.  I also got my daughter some ears as she already had something to wear from last Christmas. Though I may pick her up a new shirt earlier in the week since Kenny the Pirates featured gear looks awesome!


----------



## monique5

kastoney said:


> We're going on 11/9.  Concerned about the crowds since it sold out already, but we aren't too interested in the characters so hoping it won't be too bad crowd wise.  We were able to get discounted military tickets so we didn't have flexibility in dates, but this is our first time going anywhere close to Christmas (unless seeing the crane putting up the Xmas lights in September counts) so we're super excited!
> 
> I ordered these for the hubby and I from etsy.  I also got my daughter some ears as she already had something to wear from last Christmas. Though I may pick her up a new shirt earlier in the week since Kenny the Pirates featured gear looks awesome!



Love them all!


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Omg. Think I need to add to my souvenir budget.



Yes!
I posted some things in Post #2 a while back when Christmas in July was released. Then the other week when shop Disney (AKA Disney Store) Holiday shop "opened, " now this. Oh, my!!!!


----------



## twodogs

kastoney said:


> We're going on 11/9.  Concerned about the crowds since it sold out already, but we aren't too interested in the characters so hoping it won't be too bad crowd wise.  We were able to get discounted military tickets so we didn't have flexibility in dates, but this is our first time going anywhere close to Christmas (unless seeing the crane putting up the Xmas lights in September counts) so we're super excited!
> 
> I ordered these for the hubby and I from etsy.  I also got my daughter some ears as she already had something to wear from last Christmas. Though I may pick her up a new shirt earlier in the week since Kenny the Pirates featured gear looks awesome!
> 
> View attachment 280302
> View attachment 280303
> View attachment 280304



What is the Etsy seller for the ears?  They are adorable!


----------



## tlpbupu

I am so excited! I was able to save up enough to buy our Christmas Party tickets this week.  We are going Nov. 28th.  I had some rearranging of our schedule to do, but I made it work.  Now to hope that my daughter who has some anxiety issues can make it to midnight.


----------



## SilSprBea

kastoney said:


> We're going on 11/9.  Concerned about the crowds since it sold out already, but we aren't too interested in the characters so hoping it won't be too bad crowd wise.  We were able to get discounted military tickets so we didn't have flexibility in dates, but this is our first time going anywhere close to Christmas (unless seeing the crane putting up the Xmas lights in September counts) so we're super excited!
> 
> I ordered these for the hubby and I from etsy.  I also got my daughter some ears as she already had something to wear from last Christmas. Though I may pick her up a new shirt earlier in the week since Kenny the Pirates featured gear looks awesome!
> 
> View attachment 280302
> View attachment 280303
> View attachment 280304


Love! Would you be willing to share the Etsy sellers for the bows and shirts? They are amazing!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *CHRISTMAS MERCHANDISE ARRIVES AT EPCOT*
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/10/29/christmas-merchandise-arrives-epcot/


Oh no! I'm gonna have to exercise some mad budget discipline because some that is just too fun!!


----------



## stephtron312

jcvalenti said:


> I've got an ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern for 4:55pm on our party night (the weekend after Thanksgiving).  Never eaten there, but I thought the menu would be perfect and getting a few drinks before the party starts seemed like a good idea.  Given that there's no way we're standing in line for hours for characters, anyone see any problem with that time for an ADR ?  I figure we'll be done between 6:30 and 7, and with the party starting at 7, that should be perfect.
> 
> If it matters, we've got regular tickets for that day, and are actually going to be at MK EARLY (as we're doing Keys to the Kingdom in the morning). And we've got two more MK days later in the week, so we won't really care about getting in at 4pm and riding rides.



I think that's fine! If you're not trying to meet characters like Sandy Claws/Seven Dwarfs/etc. you don't really need to worry about getting in super early and lining up. We're doing Hoop Dee Do Revue the night of our party because we're more about the fireworks, parades and cookies than anything else! (PS. I think your choice of Liberty Tree Tavern is PERFECT! Very festive indeed).


----------



## Nathan Banks

We're going three times, so hopefully that'll give us time to space out what we want to do. Like we can have a day for meeting our characters, the other for watching shows and the final one for enjoying the cookies etc 

I'm feeling festive already just thinking about these parties


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Nathan Banks said:


> We're going three times, so hopefully that'll give us time to space out what we want to do. Like we can have a day for meeting our characters, the other for watching shows and the final one for enjoying the cookies etc
> 
> I'm feeling festive already just thinking about these parties



Three times?! You are my new idol. 

I'd probably end up splitting your party days, do a couple characters during one party and others during another. But I guess you can decide that once the character list comes out for sure.


----------



## LvsTnk

Bought tickets for our second party night DS and GS decided to come down the last half of our trip so wanted to go with them as well. Just wanted to say I ended up screwing the dates up and called ticketing, they switched the dates no problem.


----------



## 4forWDW

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *CHRISTMAS MERCHANDISE ARRIVES AT EPCOT*
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/10/29/christmas-merchandise-arrives-epcot/




Will these items be available to purchase through the Shop Parks App?
TIA!


----------



## Skywise

4forWDW said:


> Will these items be available to purchase through the Shop Parks App?
> TIA!


In theory, yes.  So long as it's not part of the MVMCP party stuff (which never is)  Although some items may be in-store only if they're in limited supply.


----------



## DisneySOS

I just bought tix for 11/28 & I'm super excited.  I plan to attend the 2nd parade - can someone tell me if there is handicapped seating available like the FOF parade?  My past 2 trips I would arrive with my mom (in her scooter) across from the Hall of Presidents about an hour prior to the parade.  One person was allowed to stay with her.  I'm just trying to figure out if this is the only spot or not.  This is the first time we are attending any party and I'm trying to come up with a plan.


----------



## 4forWDW

Skywise said:


> In theory, yes.  So long as it's not part of the MVMCP party stuff (which never is)  Although some items may be in-store only if they're in limited supply.



Thank you!!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE - Sunset Seasons Greetings, See Post #2*

_New Sunset Seasons Greetings Concept Art for “Toy Story” Projections_
http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo-new-sunset-seasons-greetings-concept-art-toy-story-projections/
Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## monique5

*46D Until my Disney Christmas Vacation! *


----------



## monique5

* 10D Until the 1st MVMCP 0f 2017! *​


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> *46D Until my Disney Christmas Vacation! *


Hooray!! It will really fly now. We told our 6 yo at 48 days out and that seemed like yesterday- now we are 12 days away!!!! We are all so crazy excited, and I am giddy about our first- ever party!!!! Thank you for doing this thread as we count down the days!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hehe, 10 days until the first Christmas party yet I still have my Halloween party coming up in 2 days.


----------



## KdKyA

29 days!!!


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hehe, 10 days until the first Christmas party yet I still have my Halloween party coming up in 2 days.



Ha! Glad I wasn't .


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *46D Until my Disney Christmas Vacation! *



@FinnsMom7


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7


This just saved my otherwise awful Monday  thanks!!!!!! Now if only Pop's reno would speed up a little


----------



## LucyBC80

Nathan Banks said:


> We're going three times, so hopefully that'll give us time to space out what we want to do. Like we can have a day for meeting our characters, the other for watching shows and the final one for enjoying the cookies etc
> 
> I'm feeling festive already just thinking about these parties


We're also going to three parties! We're only interested in meeting 9 characters in total and our plan is to meet 6 characters on the first party and 3 in the second one. The last party we're just there to enjoy the festivities!


----------



## NLGirl

They have the MVMCP Parade times listed on the WDW calendar now as 8:30 and 11:00! Hopefully it's accurate (I think those were last years times as well?)


----------



## kastoney

twodogs said:


> What is the Etsy seller for the ears?  They are adorable!





SilSprBea said:


> Love! Would you be willing to share the Etsy sellers for the bows and shirts? They are amazing!!!



Thanks!  The ears are from MadiMosBows and the shirts are from The Magical Feather both on etsy. Sorry I tired putting in the link and for some reason it subs the link with some weird third party reseller with nothing even remotely similar.


----------



## Nbar

We booked our MVMCP tickets for ever ago, right after I booked our trip package and park hoppers. They are showing on My Disney Experience. Should I be receiving a hard ticket in the mail? I've seen reports of people getting them. We got our magic bands yesterday, but still no MVMCP tickets. Or can these be printed off? Or are they automatically tied to our magic bands?


----------



## Nathan Banks

Nbar said:


> We booked our MVMCP tickets for ever ago, right after I booked our trip package and park hoppers. They are showing on My Disney Experience. Should I be receiving a hard ticket in the mail? I've seen reports of people getting them. We got our magic bands yesterday, but still no MVMCP tickets. Or can these be printed off? Or are they automatically tied to our magic bands?



I think they're automatically tied to your magic band. If you on the website and log in, it should say under your tickets section. If it does then you can just scan your magic band and the censor will find the ticket through that.


----------



## monique5

Nbar said:


> We booked our MVMCP tickets for ever ago, right after I booked our trip package and park hoppers. They are showing on My Disney Experience. Should I be receiving a hard ticket in the mail? I've seen reports of people getting them. We got our magic bands yesterday, but still no MVMCP tickets. Or can these be printed off? Or are they automatically tied to our magic bands?



If showing in MDE, then they are linked, so tied to MB --- ONLY need to scan MB at entry to MVMCP. When purchasing tickets there where 3 options: print @ home, mail (free/Green RFID Card), & express mail (fee). Do you have your email confirmation? If so, check to see if mail option listed. 

I received my "tickets" (Greed RFID Card) within 7D which is the typical mail time for free option, 7-10D.


----------



## MaC410

Officially less than a month to our first ever Disney Christmastime vacation! Sooooooooooooo excited!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Single digits until the 1st MVMCP!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephtron312

Hi all! So excited for our party on the 28th!!! I was wondering if anyone knew if there were handicap viewing areas for the castle show, parade and/or fireworks? I know the parade usually has handicap spots roped off for the regular FOF parade so I imagine that would stay the same for the party but just wanted to know if anyone could confirm. Thanks!


----------



## Lynn57

Just bought my ticket for 12/10!  This will be my first hard ticket party, so I'm very excited!


----------



## monique5

Lynn57 said:


> Just bought my ticket for 12/10!  This will be my first hard ticket party, so I'm very excited!



Woo-hoo!


----------



## monique5

* 9D Until the 1st MVMCP 0f 2017! *​


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime Parade
8:30 PM, 11:00 PM

Holiday Wishes - Celebrate the Spirit of the Season
10:00 PM


----------



## SilSprBea

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime Parade
> 8:30 PM, 11:00 PM
> 
> Holiday Wishes - Celebrate the Spirit of the Season
> 10:00 PM


Cool thanks! Have they released the schedule for anything else? Curious if they will still do frozen at 6:15 and during the party like last year.


----------



## Jennisney

Does anyone know if the tickets are sold out please? I just tried to buy them but cannot find where I should purchase them   any between 26th nov - 10th dec would be good


----------



## Shrfleen

Jennisney said:


> Does anyone know if the tickets are sold out please? I just tried to buy them but cannot find where I should purchase them   any between 26th nov - 10th dec would be good




https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/purchase/   It is still showing tickets for your dates.


----------



## Jennisney

Shrfleen said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/purchase/   It is still showing tickets for your dates.


oh thank you so much!!! Everytime i went on the MVMCP page it would just link me to where to buy park tickets in general. I was close to tears worrying id missed the tickets haha!! Thank you Thank you


----------



## monique5

Jennisney said:


> Does anyone know if the tickets are sold out please? I just tried to buy them but cannot find where I should purchase them   any between 26th nov - 10th dec would be good





Shrfleen said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/purchase/   It is still showing tickets for your dates.



Link OP listed. Also, Post #1 lists Sold Out Parties, Only 11/9 has sold out so far, and that's noted on the website as well. You are good for your dates.


----------



## Jennisney

monique5 said:


> Link OP listed. Also, Post #1 lists Sold Out Parties, Only 11/9 has sold out so far, and that's noted on the website as well. You are good for your dates.


Thank you!!


----------



## Jennisney

Just got tickets for December 1st ^_^


----------



## JennLTX

Jennisney said:


> Just got tickets for December 1st ^_^


We'll see you there!!!  Because it's going to be easy to find people.


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *NEWS - Disney Website*
> 
> Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime Parade
> 8:30 PM, 11:00 PM
> 
> Holiday Wishes - Celebrate the Spirit of the Season
> 10:00 PM



*UPDATE -- See Post #1, MVMCP Entertainment*
Updates for All Now

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/06/06/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-shows/, updated 10/31/17


----------



## SilSprBea

monique5 said:


> *UPDATE -- See Post #1, MVMCP Entertainment*
> Updates for All Now
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/06/06/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-shows/, updated 10/31/17


Thank you!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *UPDATE -- See Post #1, MVMCP Entertainment*
> Updates for All Now
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/06/06/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-shows/, updated 10/31/17


----------



## LucyBC80

HELP! Is this doable for the 28th? The only characters we’re interested in meeting are Santa Goofy (we’re lining up around 5:40pm, as soon as we’re done with Pooh) and the Dwarfs, which we’re meeting during the second parade.

Since we’re going to 3 parties we can skip H!Wishes as well, but I believe we can get a good spot around the bridge from Liberty Square when we leave CHH.

The second party will be dedicated to Characters (Scrooge, Sandy Claws, Santa, Mickey, Minnie) with a late showing of _Merriest Celebration_ and A Totally Tomorrowland Christmas.

For the third party we want to eat as many cookies as possible, go to Club Tinsel and see Holiday Wishes and the second parade from a prime spot.


----------



## monique5

*Mickey Mail *

Our Minnie Ear Headbands were delivered today! 
Woo-hoo!


----------



## Mdsleiman

Help!  I have a ADR for BOG at 6:30 on party night but have a chance to get one at 4:30.  We are wanting to do the fireworks, parade and Mickey/Minnie thing but the M&G are not really our thing.  What time would you pick?  I think 4:30 may be to early but I don't want to take up to much party time.  We will be in the park all day after our big California Grill Brunch (may not be hungry at 4:30).


----------



## Kiwibella88

MaC410 said:


> Officially less than a month to our first ever Disney Christmastime vacation! Sooooooooooooo excited!



Yay!!!! 
Hope you have a ball! We're heading to WDW ON 12/21...first time at Disneyworld so excited! Xx


----------



## pmurph

Hi all! So excited to be going on an unexpected "last minute" weekend to Disney to see the processional and go to the MVMCP December 8th thru 11th!! AND...I scored two Wilderness Lodge rooms for my family and in-laws - yay!
I am a DVC member and have been to the party one other time, but I don't think I made the most of it (although I loved it), so I'm hoping to follow this thread so I can plan.

Can someone tell me...
Do they sell special MVMCP magic bands during the party that are undated (no specific year)? Or even regular Christmas/Holiday ones that are undated?


----------



## monique5

pmurph said:


> Hi all! So excited to be going on an unexpected "last minute" weekend to Disney to see the processional and go to the MVMCP December 8th thru 11th!! AND...I scored two Wilderness Lodge rooms for my family and in-laws - yay!
> I am a DVC member and have been to the party one other time, but I don't think I made the most of it (although I loved it), so I'm hoping to follow this thread so I can plan.
> 
> Can someone tell me...
> Do they sell special MVMCP magic bands during the party that are undated (no specific year)? Or even regular Christmas/Holiday ones that are undated?



2016, 2015, 2014
http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/disney-magic-bands/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/

2015
http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...appy-holidays-2015-disneystore-com-exclusive/

2014
http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/disney-magic-bands/limited-editions/olaf-in-winter/


----------



## monique5

Mdsleiman said:


> Help!  I have a ADR for BOG at 6:30 on party night but have a chance to get one at 4:30.  We are wanting to do the fireworks, parade and Mickey/Minnie thing but the M&G are not really our thing.  What time would you pick?  I think 4:30 may be to early but I don't want to take up to much party time.  We will be in the park all day after our big California Grill Brunch (may not be hungry at 4:30).



I would do 4:30pm, but I understand about not being hungry. Typically there's a wait @ BoG so wouldn't be seated before 6:45pm, so wouldn't be out before 8pm????? 1st parade is @ 8:30. Just my thoughts for now....


----------



## abbiesmomma

stephtron312 said:


> Hi all! So excited for our party on the 28th!!! I was wondering if anyone knew if there were handicap viewing areas for the castle show, parade and/or fireworks? I know the parade usually has handicap spots roped off for the regular FOF parade so I imagine that would stay the same for the party but just wanted to know if anyone could confirm. Thanks!




We attended the Christmas party last year with my parents and my dad uses an electric scooter.  There was definitely a handicapped area during the 2nd parade (I imagine for the first parade as well, but we did not watch that one so I can't confirm) and we were all allowed to sit with him in the viewing area (5 additional people)-- curbside on the hub (on the right as you view the castle).  Best seats ever and we didn't have to camp out for them!


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> I would do 4:30pm, but I understand about not being hungry. Typically there's a wait @ BoG so wouldn't be seated before 6:45pm, so wouldn't be out before 8pm????? 1st parade is @ 8:30. Just my thoughts for now....


Wait... a 4:30pm res might not be seated until 6:45pm? I can't be understanding this right!


----------



## CMNJ

gottalovepluto said:


> Wait... a 4:30pm res might not be seated until 6:45pm? I can't be understanding this right!


The poster @monique5 was quoting was taking about possibly switching ADR from 6:30 to 4:30 and looking for advice. Monique was pointing out that the 6:30 ADR prob wouldn’t get seated until 6:45 or so so she’d take the 4:30. I can see how that might be confusing if you hadn’t read the PP quote.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CMNJ said:


> The poster @monique5 was quoting was taking about possibly switching ADR from 6:30 to 4:30 and looking for advice. Monique was pointing out that the 6:30 ADR prob wouldn’t get seated until 6:45 or so so she’d take the 4:30. I can see how that might be confusing if you hadn’t read the PP quote.


Thank goodness! Cathching up on thread now...


----------



## siskaren

gottalovepluto said:


> Wait... a 4:30pm res might not be seated until 6:45pm? I can't be understanding this right!



No, monique5 is saying that with a 6:30 ADR you might not be seated until 6:45.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*MAGIC KINGDOM EXTENDS PARK HOURS FOR SELECT DECEMBER DATES*
_Walt Disney World has extended the park opening time to 8am on the following days:_
_
Sunday, December 10
Tuesday, December 12
Thursday, December 14
Friday, December 15
Sunday, December 17
Tuesday, December 19
Thursday, December 21
Friday, December 22
If you were unable to reserve popular FP+ like Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Peter Pan’s Flight or Enchanted Tales with Belle, you might want to check the 8am to 9am time frame now for these dates!_

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/11/01/magic-kingdom-extends-park-hours-for-select-december-dates/​


----------



## monique5

It's beginning to look like Christmas!  I was so happy when I received my coffee this morning!


----------



## DisHeels

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *MAGIC KINGDOM EXTENDS PARK HOURS FOR SELECT DECEMBER DATES*


Glad they did this. I was able to push some fastpasses to earlier times. 

Does this mean we can enter the park at 7am on those days?


----------



## monique5

DisHeels said:


> Glad they did this. I was able to push some fastpasses to earlier times.
> 
> Does this mean we can enter the park at 7am on those days?



Walt Disney World extended the park opening time to 8am. CMs may let you enter a few minutes early. Or enter early, then hold in a holding area.


----------



## DisHeels

monique5 said:


> _Walt Disney World extended the park opening time to 8am._


Ok. I was thinking on a normal 9am open you could enter early but only up to main street and the hub. Hoping it would be the same option at an 8am opening. I've been working long hours so I may be dreaming up stuff. Haha.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisHeels said:


> Ok. I was thinking on a normal 9am open you could enter early but only up to main street and the hub. Hoping it would be the same option at an 8am opening. I've been working long hours so I may be dreaming up stuff. Haha.


Yes, I would assume Main Street would open at 7 those days. I believe that’s how it worked over the summer.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE - Post #2, Holiday Happenings*

See....
_*Echo Lake Christmas Decorations (New for 2017)*_
This holiday season, the Echo Lake area of Hollywood Studios will also receive a Christmas inspired facelift which will include a colossal Christmas tree, giant ornaments and most importantly a special Santa hat for Gertie the Dinosaur.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...on-echo-lake-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm
Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
*
*What you need to know about the new 6pm closings on Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party nights.*
Although the park closes at 6pm, day guests who are not attending the party will still be able to stay on Main Street U.S.A. until 7pm for shopping, dining and to see A Frozen Holiday Wish which takes place at 6:15pm _(I'll check on this, yesterday's report indicated 6:30pm & 8:15pm---which I think is correct)._

From 6pm, only guests with party wristbands will be able to enter attraction lines.

To make up for the lost hour in the evening, the Magic Kingdom will be opening at 8am on party days (reported earlier this morning).

As in previous years, guests with tickets for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party will be able to enter the park at 4pm.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-nights.htm


----------



## Skallywag Steph

DisHeels said:


> Glad they did this. I was able to push some fastpasses to earlier times.
> 
> Does this mean we can enter the park at 7am on those days?


According to this thread,  you can get in around 745ish on 8am openings. 
www.disboards.com/threads/mk-open-at-8-am-and-welcome-show.3641452/#post-58348776


----------



## Nathan Banks

How exciting ^^


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> *What you need to know about the new 6pm closings on Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party nights.*
> Although the park closes at 6pm, day guests who are not attending the party will still be able to stay on Main Street U.S.A. until 7pm for shopping, dining and to see A Frozen Holiday Wish which takes place at 6:15pm _(I'll check on this, yesterday's report indicated 6:30pm & 8:15pm---which I think is correct)._
> 
> From 6pm, only guests with party wristbands will be able to enter attraction lines.
> 
> To make up for the lost hour in the evening, the Magic Kingdom will be opening at 8am on party days (reported earlier this morning).
> 
> As in previous years, guests with tickets for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party will be able to enter the park at 4pm.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-nights.htm


loving all your news and updates today!!!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> *What you need to know about the new 6pm closings on Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party nights.*
> Although the park closes at 6pm, day guests who are not attending the party will still be able to stay on Main Street U.S.A. until 7pm for shopping, dining and to see A Frozen Holiday Wish which takes place at 6:15pm _(I'll check on this, yesterday's report indicated 6:30pm & 8:15pm---which I think is correct)._
> 
> From 6pm, only guests with party wristbands will be able to enter attraction lines.
> 
> To make up for the lost hour in the evening, the Magic Kingdom will be opening at 8am on party days (reported earlier this morning).
> 
> As in previous years, guests with tickets for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party will be able to enter the park at 4pm.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-nights.htm


Only thing about this is the chance for those trying to get one over and stay for parade for "free" still have access to park until 7 and to try to slip through CM cracks.


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> loving all your news and updates today!!!



Ha! Me too!
It started @ Starbucks!
So I guess I really need this shirt now!


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Only thing about this is the chance for those trying to get one over and stay for parade for "free" still have access to park until 7 and to try to slip through CM cracks.



Yes, I thought about that especially for the 8:30 parade. However, I will look for wristbands and CMs too.


----------



## monique5

Holiday Charms



rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> NEW Alex and Ani Holiday Charms Now Available*


----------



## PixieT78

Seeing all the Christmas festive updates is getting me soooo excited!!!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> Yes, I thought about that especially for the 8:30 parade. However, I will look for wristbands and CMs too.


We can make "honorary Wristband checker" badges to wear to our MVMCP


----------



## MaC410

My magic bands shipped today! *starts refreshing USPS tracking page constantly*


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> We can make "honorary Wristband checker" badges to wear to our MVMCP




Ha! Glad I had put down my cup of coffee! Yes, we should!


----------



## JennLTX

MaC410 said:


> My magic bands shipped today! *starts refreshing USPS tracking page constantly*


Mine shipped yesterday!  They are still in Florida!  Not that I'm obsessive!!!


----------



## CMNJ

FinnsMom7 said:


> Only thing about this is the chance for those trying to get one over and stay for parade for "free" still have access to park until 7 and to try to slip through CM cracks.


I did notice it only said Main Street and the hub castle area would be avail to day guests so perhaps they plan to push everyone out of the lands and toward the hub/Main Street starting at 6?  Then at 7 they could sweep the hub and Main Street? Though I’be read on here about seeing lots of people staying when the parties start to try and see fireworks/parade/etc I personally haven’t witnessed it. Perhaps I’ve just been lucky on my party nights.


----------



## SilSprBea

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, I would assume Main Street would open at 7 those days. I believe that’s how it worked over the summer.



This opening procedure at 8am is what I'm not sure about. I've been trying to find out myself if on 8am open days Main Street opened at 7, but have only seen people share that for the 8am openings they were held at the train station until 7:45 (like the old way). I hope they open at 7 so I can get a cup of coffee before rushing!  Anyone have first hand experience?


----------



## FinnsMom7

CMNJ said:


> I did notice it only said Main Street and the hub castle area would be avail to day guests so perhaps they plan to push everyone out of the lands and toward the hub/Main Street starting at 6?  Then at 7 they could sweep the hub and Main Street? Though I’be read on here about seeing lots of people staying when the parties start to try and see fireworks/parade/etc I personally haven’t witnessed it. Perhaps I’ve just been lucky on my party nights.


Yea that is the "hope" but some people will stay in the Main Street shops and then head out into the crowds on Main Street in anticipation of the parade and try to blend in.  Hopefully an hour and half is ample time to get everyone out.


----------



## SureAsLiz

SilSprBea said:


> This opening procedure at 8am is what I'm not sure about. I've been trying to find out myself if on 8am open days Main Street opened at 7, but have only seen people share that for the 8am openings they were held at the train station until 7:45 (like the old way). I hope they open at 7 so I can get a cup of coffee before rushing!  Anyone have first hand experience?



Main Street generally opens between 7:35 and 7:45 on 8am opens with the Welcome Show at the castle at 7:55. Each land is roped off until 8


----------



## bunkerchump

Ok - so I will not be attending the party this year, but at my 180 day window, thinking attractions would end at 7 for us like every other year, I booked a res at LTT for 635.  Tried to change it closer to 6... nothing.  With an early close for the party, our goal was to spend as much time while the park was open on attractions (who can blame us), then grabbing dinner to avoid the mad rush out at 7pm.  So now we'll line up for the last attraction of the night just before 6 then try to check-in a little early at LTT, no big deal.  We have no intentions nor desire to be squatters on the MVMCP parade/events.   

So those of you wrist-band checkers, please know there will be some folks leaving LTT around 7:30 or somewhere near that time depending on how fast we are seating...., and we mean you no harm...  . 

John


----------



## FinnsMom7

bunkerchump said:


> Ok - so I will not be attending the party this year, but at my 180 day window, thinking attractions would end at 7 for us like every other year, I booked a res at LTT for 635.  Tried to change it closer to 6... nothing.  With an early close for the party, our goal was to spend as much time while the park was open on attractions (who can blame us), then grabbing dinner to avoid the mad rush out at 7pm.  So now we'll line up for the last attraction of the night just before 6 then try to check-in a little early at LTT, no big deal.  We have no intentions nor desire to be squatters on the MVMCP parade/events.
> 
> So those of you wrist-band checkers, please know there will be some folks leaving LTT around 7:30 or somewhere near that time depending on how fast we are seating...., and we mean you no harm...  .
> 
> John


LOL - I think we all get some people will remain but for those with ADR's they walk you out of the park to avoid people who "may mean us harm"

One thing, I thought that this year they changed the ADR rules and if you didn't have a party ticket couldn't book reservations past a certain time, which I thought I saw was 6 - I may be wrong though.


----------



## SilSprBea

FinnsMom7 said:


> LOL - I think we all get some people will remain but for those with ADR's they walk you out of the park to avoid people who "may mean us harm"
> 
> One thing, I thought that this year they changed the ADR rules and if you didn't have a party ticket couldn't book reservations past a certain time, which I thought I saw was 6 - I may be wrong though.



I don't think they changed as i was able to book reservations during party days where I didn't have tickets (was trying to grab things for some friends).  You just couldn't book them from the regular restaurant page and had to purposely go to the MVMCP dining page to book them.


----------



## FinnsMom7

SilSprBea said:


> I don't think they changed as i was able to book reservations during party days where I didn't have tickets (was trying to grab things for some friends).  You just couldn't book them from the regular restaurant page and had to purposely go to the MVMCP dining page to book them.


Yes but I believe that it stated that you would need a MVMCP ticket in order to get any ADR after the 6pm start time.


----------



## Lorelei18

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> *What you need to know about the new 6pm closings on Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party nights.*
> Although the park closes at 6pm, day guests who are not attending the party will still be able to stay on Main Street U.S.A. until 7pm for shopping, dining and to see A Frozen Holiday Wish which takes place at 6:15pm _(I'll check on this, yesterday's report indicated 6:30pm & 8:15pm---which I think is correct)._
> 
> From 6pm, only guests with party wristbands will be able to enter attraction lines.
> 
> To make up for the lost hour in the evening, the Magic Kingdom will be opening at 8am on party days (reported earlier this morning).
> 
> As in previous years, guests with tickets for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party will be able to enter the park at 4pm.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-nights.htm


So...dining I am assuming is limited to QS, making the 6-7pm hour a good time to avoid places like Casey's?   Also, now that the day guests will basically all be hovering in the Main Street area from 6-7pm, is it likely the backstage area will be open for party guests to get into the park?  I'm looking forward to hearing how this all plays out after people attend the first party.


----------



## bunkerchump

FinnsMom7 said:


> Yes but I believe that it stated that you would need a MVMCP ticket in order to get any ADR after the 6pm start time.



Definitely not the case, at least when I booked the res.  I booked from the normal reservation page.  Just to be sure, I checked my plans again, and it definitely is 6:35.  But Maybe they changed it after but decided not to cancel my res?  I hope I don't have a problem with getting there and the restaurant is closed.  Can LTT be booked during the party for party guests as well?  Not that it would be a good use of party time, but who knows some may want to...


----------



## Lorelei18

FinnsMom7 said:


> Yes but I believe that it stated that you would need a MVMCP ticket in order to get any ADR after the 6pm start time.


Here's the one thing that's a bit confusing about that.   The only restaurants listed on the MVMCP Dining page as requiring a party ticket are BOG, CRT and CP.   So, I guess we have to assume that if people were allowed to make a dining reservation at LTT, the Plaza, or Tony's between 6 and 7, regardless of having a party ticket?   The MVMCP page does say, "
Dining reservations are available from 6:00 PM to 9:30 PM and are strongly recommended. Reserve your table by calling (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.

Please note: Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party tickets are required to book dinner or dessert event reservations. No exceptions will be made. " but like I said, only BOG, CRT and CP are listed on that page for dining.     https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...eys-very-merry-christmas-party-table-service/

I don't have dinner reservations in MK at all, so it doesn't affect me much, just found it interesting/confusing how Disney handled this.


----------



## bunkerchump

bunkerchump said:


> Definitely not the case, at least when I booked the res.  I booked from the normal reservation page.  Just to be sure, I checked my plans again, and it definitely is 6:35.  But Maybe they changed it after but decided not to cancel my res?  I hope I don't have a problem with getting there and the restaurant is closed.  Can LTT be booked during the party for party guests as well?  Not that it would be a good use of party time, but who knows some may want to...




When I say during the party - I mean after 7PM....


----------



## FinnsMom7

Lorelei18 said:


> Here's the one thing that's a bit confusing about that.   The only restaurants listed on the MVMCP Dining page as requiring a party ticket are BOG, CRT and CP.   So, I guess we have to assume that if people were allowed to make a dining reservation at LTT, the Plaza, or Tony's between 6 and 7, regardless of having a party ticket?   The MVMCP page does say, "
> Dining reservations are available from 6:00 PM to 9:30 PM and are strongly recommended. Reserve your table by calling (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.
> 
> Please note: Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party tickets are required to book dinner or dessert event reservations. No exceptions will be made. " but like I said, only BOG, CRT and CP are listed on that page for dining.     https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...eys-very-merry-christmas-party-table-service/
> 
> I don't have dinner reservations in MK at all, so it doesn't affect me much, just found it interesting/confusing how Disney handled this.


Oh ok I didn't realize only certain restaurants were handling it thru the MVMCP - another dizzying set of rules by Disney


----------



## monique5

bunkerchump said:


> Ok - so I will not be attending the party this year, but at my 180 day window, thinking attractions would end at 7 for us like every other year, I booked a res at LTT for 635.  Tried to change it closer to 6... nothing.  With an early close for the party, our goal was to spend as much time while the park was open on attractions (who can blame us), then grabbing dinner to avoid the mad rush out at 7pm.  So now we'll line up for the last attraction of the night just before 6 then try to check-in a little early at LTT, no big deal.  We have no intentions nor desire to be squatters on the MVMCP parade/events.
> 
> So those of you wrist-band checkers, please know there will be some folks leaving LTT around 7:30 or somewhere near that time depending on how fast we are seating...., and we mean you no harm...  .
> 
> John





FinnsMom7 said:


> LOL - I think we all get some people will remain but for those with ADR's they walk you out of the park to avoid people who "may mean us harm"
> 
> One thing, I thought that this year they changed the ADR rules and if you didn't have a party ticket couldn't book reservations past a certain time, which I thought I saw was 6 - I may be wrong though.



Yes, there are those that mean no harm. As OP stated, for LTT, a CM would walk you out of the park. As PP have stated for the "more popular restaurants" --- BoG, CRT, CP, normal ADRs end ~5:55pm - 6pm depending on restaurant, & anytime after that you would need a MVMCP ticket for that ADR (MVMCP Dining).


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> Ha! Me too!
> It started @ Starbucks!
> So I guess I really need this shirt now!
> View attachment 280985


I LOVE THAT. SERIOUSLY! Where can I get one please?!


----------



## gottalovepluto

MaC410 said:


> My magic bands shipped today! *starts refreshing USPS tracking page constantly*


Sign up for text updates when you track the package on the USPS website! Option is at the bottom of your tracking info!


----------



## MaC410

gottalovepluto said:


> Sign up for text updates when you track the package on the USPS website! Option is at the bottom of your tracking info!



ooooo thank you!


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> *What you need to know about the new 6pm closings on Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party nights.*
> Although the park closes at 6pm, day guests who are not attending the party will still be able to stay on Main Street U.S.A. until 7pm for shopping, dining and to see A Frozen Holiday Wish which takes place at 6:15pm _(I'll check on this, yesterday's report indicated 6:30pm & 8:15pm---which I think is correct)._
> 
> From 6pm, only guests with party wristbands will be able to enter attraction lines.
> 
> To make up for the lost hour in the evening, the Magic Kingdom will be opening at 8am on party days (reported earlier this morning).
> 
> As in previous years, guests with tickets for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party will be able to enter the park at 4pm.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-nights.htm



*UPDATE *
_- Post #1 Updated too_

The far right side tap points will be for party guests only.  Party guests will be given their wristband and party map.

Guests who used their day tickets to enjoy the low crowds in the Magic Kingdom will be allowed to pick up their wristband inside the park beginning at 4pm.  The pick up points are Mickey’s Philharmagic, Tortuga Tavern and Buzz Lightyear Fastpass Kiosks.

Those without wristbands will be directed toward Main Street and the Castle Hub.  Those guests will be allowed to remain on Main Street, watch the 6:15pm Castle Lighting and do some shopping until 7pm.  At 7pm they will be asked to leave the park.

Fastpass will cease to be available after 5:30pm-6:00pm and the 15 minute late grace period will not be given.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/11/01/6pm-magic-kingdom-closings-affect-christmas-party-guests/​


----------



## monique5

gottalovepluto said:


> I LOVE THAT. SERIOUSLY! Where can I get one please?!



I saw it on Etsy. However, a friend is making mine, Red tee, with the words Pixie Dust instead of Fairydust.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*MICKEY’S VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS PARTY TO OFFER NEW ENTERTAINMENT ACT*
_
Reindeer Wranglers - _
A group of Reindeer Wrangling Cowboys that will provide comedy and festive song in Frontierland.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/11/01/mickeys-merry-christmas-party-offer-new-entertainment-act/


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *MICKEY’S VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS PARTY TO OFFER NEW ENTERTAINMENT ACT*
> _
> Reindeer Wranglers - _
> A band of hornswagglin’ pirates who wanted to celebrate Christmas
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/11/01/mickeys-merry-christmas-party-offer-new-entertainment-act/


I didn't see the link, I thought maybe you nicknamed us wristband watchers this


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I didn't see the link, I thought maybe you nicknamed us wristband watchers this


----------



## SilSprBea

monique5 said:


> *UPDATE *
> _- Post #1 Updated too_
> 
> The far right side tap points will be for party guests only.  Party guests will be given their wristband and party map.
> 
> Guests who used their day tickets to enjoy the low crowds in the Magic Kingdom will be allowed to pick up their wristband inside the park beginning at 4pm.  The pick up points are Mickey’s Philharmagic, Tortuga Tavern and Buzz Lightyear Fastpass Kiosks.
> 
> Those without wristbands will be directed toward Main Street and the Castle Hub.  Those guests will be allowed to remain on Main Street, watch the 6:15pm Castle Lighting and do some shopping until 7pm.  At 7pm they will be asked to leave the park.
> 
> Fastpass will cease to be available after 5:30pm-6:00pm and the 15 minute late grace period will not be given.
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/11/01/6pm-magic-kingdom-closings-affect-christmas-party-guests/​



@monique5 I have FP+ booked with a window of 5:20-6 for 7DMT on a party night. Kenny's post is scaring me that mine will be cancelled!  Did you read it like that? I hope not, because I think I will start crying.


----------



## monique5

SilSprBea said:


> @monique5 I have FP+ booked with a window of 5:20-6 for 7DMT on a party night. Kenny's post is scaring me that mine will be cancelled!  Did you read it like that? I hope not, because I think I will start crying.



I am not sure. I just checked mine too. MY window starts @ 5:15pm. I know 1 year, mine was adjusted to end earlier than what I had, but I cannot remember the time. Also, this is the 1st year that MK is closing @ 6pm. His info is typically spot on. 1st party is next week, there will be live reports....


----------



## LongTimeLurker

SilSprBea said:


> @monique5 I have FP+ booked with a window of 5:20-6 for 7DMT on a party night. Kenny's post is scaring me that mine will be cancelled!  Did you read it like that? I hope not, because I think I will start crying.


Me too!


----------



## SilSprBea

monique5 said:


> I am not sure. I just checked mine too. MY window starts @ 5:15pm. I know 1 year, mine was adjusted to end earlier than what I had, but I cannot remember the time. Also, this is the 1st year that MK is closing @ 6pm. His info is typically spot on. 1st party is next week, there will be live reports....



I sure hope they don't cancel them. I'd take 5:20-5:30, but wow, it would be devastating if they just cancelled it all together. We were already bummed this year we couldn't do EMM and losing our 7DMT FP would just make my kiddies really sad!


----------



## FinnsMom7

SilSprBea said:


> @monique5 I have FP+ booked with a window of 5:20-6 for 7DMT on a party night. Kenny's post is scaring me that mine will be cancelled!  Did you read it like that? I hope not, because I think I will start crying.


I think he is just saying that at 6 it is done, you can't arrive 15 mins late and still get in as you usually would be able to on a reg operating day.  Basically on party nights 6pm hard cut off, no grace period.


----------



## SilSprBea

FinnsMom7 said:


> I think he is just saying that at 6 it is done, you can't arrive 15 mins late and still get in as you usually would be able to on a reg operating day.  Basically on party nights 6pm hard cut off, no grace period.


I hope so!  I know last year some people had FP+ cancelled if they finished after 6:30pm with a 7pm party start. 

I just tested booking FP on a party date and I could book things that started at 5:30, so I guess you're right that the window can't start after 5:30!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible




----------



## Skallywag Steph

SilSprBea said:


> I sure hope they don't cancel them. I'd take 5:20-5:30, but wow, it would be devastating if they just cancelled it all together. We were already bummed this year we couldn't do EMM and losing our 7DMT FP would just make my kiddies really sad!


This is my opinion only and I'm nobody official but to me it sounds like they aren't offering new fast passes in the 530-630 and 600-700 time slots. If you have a 500-600 and 515-615 it sounds like you should be fine if you get there on time.


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I think he is just saying that at 6 it is done, you can't arrive 15 mins late and still get in as you usually would be able to on a reg operating day.  Basically on party nights 6pm hard cut off, no grace period.



My thoughts too. I was in deep thought though on the 5:30-6pm stated in email, so checked my FP+ remembering making 1 for that time, and it’s not for the full hour. I agree about the hard cut off, FP+ would be honored. I was more along the lines thinking Disney would adjust FP+ (they’ve done that before during last hour when times have changed) and/or stricter guidelines for when would cutoff Standby/ FP+ if system doesn’t adjust times. Umm. I still think PP are fine with FP+. Interested in live reports & this 6pm closing.

EDIT: FP+ still showing until 6pm (for rides that have availability). So definitely a hard cut off/ no grace. So guess need live report to figure out the 5:30-6pm???


----------



## monique5

Skallywag Steph said:


> This is my opinion only and I'm nobody official but to me it sounds like they aren't offering new fast passes in the 530-630 and 600-700 time slots. If you have a 500-600 and 515-615 it sounds like you should be fine if you get there on time.



FP+ times end @ 6pm on party nights. I do not recall being able to select a time after 6. So I have 5:25-6. Not 5:25-6:25. But PP should be fine with FP+ b/t 4-6pm.


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> My thoughts too. I was in deep thought though on the 5:30-6pm stated in email, so checked my FP+ remembering making 1 for that time, and it’s not for the full hour. I agree about the hard cut off, FP+ would be honored. I was more along the lines thinking Disney would adjust FP+ (they’ve done that before during last hour when times have changed) and/or stricter guidelines for when would cutoff Standby/ FP+ if system doesn’t adjust times. Umm. I still think PP are fine with FP+. Interested in live reports & this 6pm closing.


Going to feel like a long day next Thursday until reports come in


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Going to feel like a long day next Thursday until reports come in



Yes! Starbucks day! I think the 2 of us can keep it interesting.


----------



## SilSprBea

monique5 said:


> FP+ times end @ 6pm on party nights. I do not recall being able to select a time after 6. So I have 5:25-6. Not 5:25-6:25. But PP should be fine with FP+ b/t 4-6pm.



BTW, I asked Kenny on his post and he answered my question that I should be fine. The last distribution window is 5:30-6, so nothing can start after 5:30. Phew!


----------



## monique5

SilSprBea said:


> BTW, I asked Kenny on his post and he answered my question that I should be fine. The last distribution window is 5:30-6, so nothing can start after 5:30. Phew!



I posted too, was waiting for reply. Makes sense, last window 5:30-6.


----------



## shanew21

Really hoping they're going to be strict on the wristbands this year. I want to get a good parade spot.


----------



## LucyBC80

monique5 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/new-alex-ani-holiday-charms-now-available/


Why yes, give me all of them. Who cares about money anyways.


----------



## FinnsMom7

shanew21 said:


> Really hoping they're going to be strict on the wristbands this year. I want to get a good parade spot.


Join me and @monique5 as "official" wristband checker/squeakers


----------



## kennythepirate

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *MICKEY’S VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS PARTY TO OFFER NEW ENTERTAINMENT ACT*
> _
> Reindeer Wranglers - _
> A band of hornswagglin’ pirates who wanted to celebrate Christmas
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/11/01/mickeys-merry-christmas-party-offer-new-entertainment-act/



Rusty Cutlass (the former version) was a group of pirates.  This version will be a group of Reindeer Wrangling Cowboys based from the same original band


----------



## monique5

kennythepirate said:


> Rusty Cutlass (the former version) was a group of pirates.  This version will be a group of Reindeer Wrangling Cowboys based from the same original band



Thank you!
Updated info.


----------



## monique5

@FinnsMom7 
We are now official!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7
> We are now official!
> View attachment 281107 View attachment 281108


Omg this is everything!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Pdollar88

What is the opening procedure on a party night AND EMH? I'm hoping to rope drop EMH MK on 12/1 and stay for the party (yes, I've gone insane) -- should I arrive at MK around 6:30? Do they open Main Street at all that early?


----------



## LucyBC80

Pdollar88 said:


> What is the opening procedure on a party night AND EMH? I'm hoping to rope drop EMH MK on 12/1 and stay for the party (yes, I've gone insane) -- should I arrive at MK around 6:30? Do they open Main Street at all that early?


You're a much stronger person than I am!

With a 7am EMH opening they will only open the gates around 6:50am at the most. You will probably be one of the first ones there if you arrive 6:30am!


----------



## Pdollar88

LucyBC80 said:


> You're a much stronger person than I am!
> 
> With a 7am EMH opening they will only open the gates around 6:50am at the most. You will probably be one of the first ones there if you arrive 6:30am!



I'll shoot for 6:50 then. We'll see how I'm feeling halfway through the day. I might be like this:


----------



## MaC410

MK should be all decorated for Christmas this morning right? Can't wait for the first pictures to come in!


----------



## LucyBC80

MaC410 said:


> MK should be all decorated for Christmas this morning right? Can't wait for the first pictures to come in!


According to friends who are at MK this morning MK is ready to rock the Christmas Season! Let me find some pictures!

Ok, these are screen grabs from two different Instagram accounts that I follow!


----------



## monique5

MaC410 said:


> MK should be all decorated for Christmas this morning right? Can't wait for the first pictures to come in!



Yes, video on FB late night/early morning of crew working on transition.


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> According to friends who are at MK this morning MK is ready to rock the Christmas Season! Let me find some pictures!
> 
> Ok, these are screen grabs from two different Instagram accounts that I follow!



Thanks for the photos! Awesome!


----------



## kkdlfry

LucyBC80 said:


> According to friends who are at MK this morning MK is ready to rock the Christmas Season! Let me find some pictures!
> 
> Ok, these are screen grabs from two different Instagram accounts that I follow!
> 
> View attachment 281130 View attachment 281131 View attachment 281132 View attachment 281133


Thanks for sharing! We are headed there in 1 week!!


----------



## amytaylor2

LucyBC80 said:


> You're a much stronger person than I am!
> 
> With a 7am EMH opening they will only open the gates around 6:50am at the most. You will probably be one of the first ones there if you arrive 6:30am!


We've rope dropped and stayed through to the very end of the party, kids 8 and 3 at the time. It was ABSOLUTELY exhausting but I would do it again!


----------



## SilSprBea

I'm so torn with some MVMCP plans and need some advice, please!

I have a dessert party booked for our MVMCP night on 11/26. It will be a busy night given it's the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend so I think the dessert party makes sense for us. I *may* have spots booked for both the Plaza Viewing and the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing and obviously can't keep both!

The pros of the plaza viewing are that it's cheaper and in front of the castle view (although that's less important for wishes, we've never seen holiday wishes). The cons are that it's standing for the fireworks and not protected from the elements in case of rain/drizzle. The pros of the Tomorrowland terrace are the covered seating where we can rest during the fireworks and the cons are the price and the side view. I have a disney grump for a husband so I think he would appreciate to sit and watch the fireworks.

Of note, we plan on watching the 8:30 parade near the main street train station (we'll be standing around for that for a while!) so we will get to the party a little after 9 once the parade ends (I assume it will end at about 9 by the time it reaches us??). At that time I am worried that the good seats for the terrace will be gone and we'll be under the overhang and not be able to see fireworks!! BUT, on the other hand, if we get there a little after 9, we'll have to scarf our desserts down quickly (or bring a to go container with us, lol!) to get to the plaza viewing area!  We want to do the 1st parade viewing because we have little ones (3 kids, ages 4, 4, and 6) and I'm worried they might not last through the 2nd parade. Amy I crazy to try and do both the early parade and the fireworks party???

My gut tells me to do the plaza viewing and drop the Tomorrowland terrace option, but I don't know why I'm so torn!  What would you all do?


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*Limited Edition Jingle Cruise Pin Released at Magic Kingdom*
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photos-limited-edition-jingle-cruise-pin-released-magic-kingdom/

Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## monique5

*7D Until the 1st MVMCP of 2017!* ​


----------



## monique5

*NEWS *_(Photos)_

*Christmas Decorations Pop Up on Main Street USA at Magic Kingdom *
https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-christmas-decorations-pop-main-street-usa-magic-kingdom/

Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *7D Until the 1st MVMCP of 2017!* ​


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pdollar88 said:


> I'll shoot for 6:50 then. We'll see how I'm feeling halfway through the day. I might be like this:


That's exactly how I'm scared I'm gonna be by 9pm at the party! My little sister already has a plan and knows where the Starbucks is if the situation gets desperate


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

I am having so much fun reading everyone’s replies!

@monique5 you are amazing for doing this thread and all of the gobs of info you keep updating- thank you!!

Does anyone know if AK has anything christmassy? (I know probably not much, but wondering if there’s anything to keep an eye out for! Like I think Mickey meets in his holiday safari outfit?)

Will Epcot start anything prior to Nov 19?

And when might the Grand Floridian have their gingerbread house up? Hoping we can catch it!!

Thanks everyone!!

Yay!!
So excited!!!


----------



## monique5

gottalovepluto said:


> That's exactly how I'm scared I'm gonna be by 9pm at the party! My little sister already has a plan and knows where the Starbucks is if the situation gets desperate



Well, I know all of the Starbucks locations too. Also, it's the perfect place for free water & its tastes good. And if on Dining Plan, 3 cake pops instead of 1. Aaaaannnnd I'm ready for a new Starbucks mug!


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> I am having so much fun reading everyone’s replies!
> 
> @monique5 you are amazing for doing this thread and all of the gobs of info you keep updating- thank you!!
> 
> Does anyone know if AK has anything christmassy? (I know probably not much, but wondering if there’s anything to keep an eye out for! Like I think Mickey meets in his holiday safari outfit?)
> 
> Will Epcot start anything prior to Nov 19?
> 
> And when might the Grand Floridian have their gingerbread house up? Hoping we can catch it!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Yay!!
> So excited!!!



AK, yes! The Christmas tree there is amazing. Typically a PP there too. Mickey & Minnie meet in Holiday Attire @ AK during the holidays. 

Gingerbread house should be up week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE*

*Impacts to entertainment during Disney Parks TV Specials production*

*Friday November 3 - Disney's Hollywood Studios*
Shooting at the Studios will take place on Sunset Blvd throughout the day, and as a result, showtimes for Beauty and the Beast will be changed. Check times guides for the latest, but likely showtimes are 11am, 1pm, 2pm, 5pm and 6pm.

*Saturday November 4 - Disney's Animal Kingdom*
At Disney's Animal Kingdom, Winged Encounters, Tree of Life Awakenings, Discovery Island Carnivale, Viva Gaia Street Band!  and Sunset Serenatas will not be available.

*Friday November 3 through Tuesday November 7 at the Magic Kingdom*
Although shooting takes place November 5 - 7 at the Magic Kingdom, staging and other work will prevent some shows from taking place.

*Friday*
No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin.

*Saturday*
No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin or Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire.

*Sunday*
No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin, Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire, Move It! Shake It! Dance & Play It! Street Party and Once Upon a Time

*Monday*
No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin, Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire, Once Upon a Time.

*Tuesday*
No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin, Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire, Once Upon a Time.​
As always, schedules are subject to change.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...uring-disney-parks-tv-specials-production.htm​


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

monique5 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> *Impacts to entertainment during Disney Parks TV Specials production*
> 
> *Friday November 3 - Disney's Hollywood Studios*
> Shooting at the Studios will take place on Sunset Blvd throughout the day, and as a result, showtimes for Beauty and the Beast will be changed. Check times guides for the latest, but likely showtimes are 11am, 1pm, 2pm, 5pm and 6pm.
> 
> *Saturday November 4 - Disney's Animal Kingdom*
> At Disney's Animal Kingdom, Winged Encounters, Tree of Life Awakenings, Discovery Island Carnivale, Viva Gaia Street Band!  and Sunset Serenatas will not be available.
> 
> *Friday November 3 through Tuesday November 7 at the Magic Kingdom*
> Although shooting takes place November 5 - 7 at the Magic Kingdom, staging and other work will prevent some shows from taking place.
> 
> *Friday*
> No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin.
> 
> *Saturday*
> No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin or Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire.
> 
> *Sunday*
> No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin, Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire, Move It! Shake It! Dance & Play It! Street Party and Once Upon a Time
> 
> *Monday*
> No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin, Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire, Once Upon a Time.
> 
> *Tuesday*
> No performance of the welcome show - Let the Magic Begin, Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire, Once Upon a Time.​
> As always, schedules are subject to change.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...uring-disney-parks-tv-specials-production.htm​


I shared this on the November thread.  Hope that's ok!


----------



## monique5

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I shared this on the November thread.  Hope that's ok!



Of course! Sharing is caring.


----------



## abnihon

Do we know anything yet about holiday treats available for party or during regular hours at MK?


----------



## monique5

abnihon said:


> Do we know anything yet about holiday treats available for party or during regular hours at MK?



There will be treats! 
Not yet!


----------



## Cluelyss

SilSprBea said:


> I'm so torn with some MVMCP plans and need some advice, please!
> 
> I have a dessert party booked for our MVMCP night on 11/26. It will be a busy night given it's the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend so I think the dessert party makes sense for us. I *may* have spots booked for both the Plaza Viewing and the Tomorrowland Terrace viewing and obviously can't keep both!
> 
> The pros of the plaza viewing are that it's cheaper and in front of the castle view (although that's less important for wishes, we've never seen holiday wishes). The cons are that it's standing for the fireworks and not protected from the elements in case of rain/drizzle. The pros of the Tomorrowland terrace are the covered seating where we can rest during the fireworks and the cons are the price and the side view. I have a disney grump for a husband so I think he would appreciate to sit and watch the fireworks.
> 
> Of note, we plan on watching the 8:30 parade near the main street train station (we'll be standing around for that for a while!) so we will get to the party a little after 9 once the parade ends (I assume it will end at about 9 by the time it reaches us??). At that time I am worried that the good seats for the terrace will be gone and we'll be under the overhang and not be able to see fireworks!! BUT, on the other hand, if we get there a little after 9, we'll have to scarf our desserts down quickly (or bring a to go container with us, lol!) to get to the plaza viewing area!  We want to do the 1st parade viewing because we have little ones (3 kids, ages 4, 4, and 6) and I'm worried they might not last through the 2nd parade. Amy I crazy to try and do both the early parade and the fireworks party???
> 
> My gut tells me to do the plaza viewing and drop the Tomorrowland terrace option, but I don't know why I'm so torn!  What would you all do?


I’ve done both parties / views. Do the garden. It’s a million times better. Plus, there’s so few people, most sit in the grass, so you’re still seated. And you still get a seat on the terrace for your desserts. All tables are NOT created equal on the terrace and many have obstructed views. Every view in the garden is near-perfect. Plus, it’s cheaper!! Win-win-win!!


----------



## magchavez

We are going to the first party next Thursday night. We are so excited. This will be our first trip at Christmas time.  I know the first party is sold out. Any idea what the crowd will be like?  Will it be manageable?  

Also, my dd has Celiac and is limited on what she can eat. Does anyone know if there are GF treats available?


----------



## Stryker412

We have tickets to the first parade at MK on 11/10. We went four years ago with my son and it was simply amazing for all of us. This year we'll have more family members and my twin girls with us. What time is recommended for lining up for Main St seats? I remember last time we sat for a few hours but I don't remember when we started to wait. We had curbside seats and it was incredible.


----------



## Disney & ME

Cluelyss said:


> I’ve done both parties / views. Do the garden. It’s a million times better. Plus, there’s so few people, most sit in the grass, so you’re still seated. And you still get a seat on the terrace for your desserts. All tables are NOT created equal on the terrace and many have obstructed views. Every view in the garden is near-perfect. Plus, it’s cheaper!! Win-win-win!!


I agree. Did this for MNSSHP.


----------



## SilSprBea

Disney & ME said:


> I agree. Did this for MNSSHP.



Thanks. I appreciate the feedback! Since you did this recently for MNSSHP, did you watch the first parade prior to the dessert party? I’m wondering if it’s unrealistic for us to do both the 1st parade and then head straight to the dessert party?


----------



## SilSprBea

Cluelyss said:


> I’ve done both parties / views. Do the garden. It’s a million times better. Plus, there’s so few people, most sit in the grass, so you’re still seated. And you still get a seat on the terrace for your desserts. All tables are NOT created equal on the terrace and many have obstructed views. Every view in the garden is near-perfect. Plus, it’s cheaper!! Win-win-win!!



Thank you! It sounds like the plaza is the way to go! Out of curiosity have you done either dessert party before a party? Maybe the MNSSHP? I know last years MVMCP dessert party was different because of the reserved parade viewing so maybe this years MNSSHP is a better comparison. I’m wondering if my plan of seeing parade and then heading to the party is unrealistic?


----------



## monique5

magchavez said:


> We are going to the first party next Thursday night. We are so excited. This will be our first trip at Christmas time.  I know the first party is sold out. Any idea what the crowd will be like?  Will it be manageable?
> 
> Also, my dd has Celiac and is limited on what she can eat. Does anyone know if there are GF treats available?



There were GF treats last year ----gluten-free and allergy-friendly Enjoy Life Chocolate Chip Cookies. WDW is good about this, so I would think they would be available this year too. There was allergy friendly treats available during MNSSHP this year.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Disney Parks and ABC are kicking off the holidays with a sense of style this year as they announced “The Wonderful World of Disney: Magical Holiday Celebration,” and “Disney Parks Magical Christmas Celebration.”

The first holiday special, “_The Wonderful World of Disney: Magical Holiday Celebration_,” will air on Thursday, Nov. 30 at 9 p.m. EST. 

The second, “_Disney Parks Magical Christmas Celebration_,” will air on Christmas morning, Monday, Dec. 25 at 10 a.m. EST.

More details....
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/11/02/disney-parks-announces-holiday-specials-for-2017/


----------



## monique5

MNSSHP to MVMCP. Older video but cool.






Newer version.


----------



## Disney & ME

SilSprBea said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the feedback! Since you did this recently for MNSSHP, did you watch the first parade prior to the dessert party? I’m wondering if it’s unrealistic for us to do both the 1st parade and then head straight to the dessert party?


Sorry, I mistyped, I did the dessert party but not on a party night. The location in the garden was great but the desserts unimpressive.


----------



## LucyBC80

Six more days to the first party!! We'll finally now what characters, cookies and special photo ops will be available. Hopefully the party map leaks this weekend!


----------



## Cluelyss

SilSprBea said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the feedback! Since you did this recently for MNSSHP, did you watch the first parade prior to the dessert party? I’m wondering if it’s unrealistic for us to do both the 1st parade and then head straight to the dessert party?


During MSNNHP the first parade was at 9:15, so it was impossible to do both the first parade and the dessert party. But I would think it would be possible at MVMCP. If you watch near the hub the parade should be past you right around 9 if running on schedule. Also, there’s no need to arrive at the dessert party right at 9 - the desserts will be replenished throughout the event and there are plenty of tables. Though we do usually head to the garden about a half hour prior to the start of the fireworks to stake out our spot (we’ve done both party and non party nights and have followed the same schedule). But I’m picky about my spot as I like to photograph. You can easily arrive later and still get a great spot....which means more time for desserts!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*FLURRY OF FUN SNACKS AT HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS*
‘Tis the season to be hungry – this holiday season brings a merry array of goodies that are sure to have you smiling from ear to ear. To help you find everything on your wish list, I’ve put together a complete foodie guide to Flurry of Fun at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. _And while Flurry of Fun officially kicks off on Nov. 9_, as a special surprise, _these festive sweets and treats will actually be available throughout the park for you to enjoy starting on Nov. 5!_
 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...o-flurry-of-fun-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## thornton0511

LucyBC80 said:


> Six more days to the first party!! We'll finally now what characters, cookies and special photo ops will be available. Hopefully the party map leaks this weekend!


Did I miss an update somewhere?


----------



## monique5

thornton0511 said:


> Did I miss an update somewhere?



No. OP just meant that there has been much news this week, and the 1st party is in 6D so those details are coming soon. Then the party map should be available 1-2D before 1st party.


----------



## monique5

*42D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!*


----------



## thornton0511

monique5 said:


> No. OP just meant that there has been much news this week, and the 1st party is in 6D so those details are coming soon. Then the party map should be available 1-2D before 1st party.


gotcha. So no confirmation on cookies and hot cocoa yet then?


----------



## FinnsMom7

My productivity at work today is already low, now all I can think about are cookies, hot cocoa and snow and lights on Main Street


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Party threads!


----------



## SilSprBea

Cluelyss said:


> During MSNNHP the first parade was at 9:15, so it was impossible to do both the first parade and the dessert party. But I would think it would be possible at MVMCP. If you watch near the hub the parade should be past you right around 9 if running on schedule. Also, there’s no need to arrive at the dessert party right at 9 - the desserts will be replenished throughout the event and there are plenty of tables. Though we do usually head to the garden about a half hour prior to the start of the fireworks to stake out our spot (we’ve done both party and non party nights and have followed the same schedule). But I’m picky about my spot as I like to photograph. You can easily arrive later and still get a great spot....which means more time for desserts!



Thanks!!!! Really appreciate the insight. We’ve never done either MVMCP or a dessert party so brand new to these things!


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Party threads!



Super cute!


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> My productivity at work today is already low, now all I can think about are cookies, hot cocoa and snow and lights on Main Street



Same here. I'm working on t-shirt designs. You know, my overstock I mentioned. Looking into 2 shirts on some days. Too much?


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> Same here. I'm working on t-shirt designs. You know, my overstock I mentioned. Looking into 2 shirts on some days. Too much?


Options and outfit changes are a MUST! I told the DH this weekend we have to nail down our MVMCP shirts it is getting close.  I just ordered matching Epcot shirts for our arrival day and another set for departure LOL


----------



## FinnsMom7

@monique5 this was us last year


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE - Sunset Seasons Greetings!*

*Annual Passholder Previews of Sunset Seasons Greetings to be Held at Hollywood Studios Starting This Weekend*
Disney’s Hollywood Studios is hosting an annual passholder exclusive preview of their new “Flurry of Fun” on November 5th, 7th, and 8th, 2017.

The preview event takes place 8:15-9:30PM on those evenings and primarily features the all-new Sunset Seasons Greetings experience. Passholders will also have access to the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror and Rock ‘ N’ Roller Coaster during this event. Select food & beverage and merchandise locations on Sunset Boulevard will also be available.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/annua...ings-held-hollywood-studios-starting-weekend/

Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> @monique5 this was us last year



Love it!


----------



## dtkids

I just booked the *Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing *for 12/21. 

Do we know what best MCVMP touring plan will be with the addition of the fireworks dessert party? No need for M&G..just shows and parade and maybe a few rides and soaking up the Christmas-y. What are these dance parties? Are they just spontaneous things or scheduled events? Is it possible to do (and enjoy) MCVMP and Dessert Party without a hard and fast plan?


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> Super cute!


Love match-y shirts.


----------



## SilSprBea

dtkids said:


> I just booked the *Fireworks Holiday Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing *for 12/21.
> 
> Do we know what best MCVMP touring plan will be with the addition of the fireworks dessert party? No need for M&G..just shows and parade and maybe a few rides and soaking up the Christmas-y. What are these dance parties? Are they just spontaneous things or scheduled events? Is it possible to do (and enjoy) MCVMP and Dessert Party without a hard and fast plan?



I wonder the same thing. I have this booked 11/26 and we’re hoping to do the first parade and immediately go over to the dessert party. I hope it’s not too ambitious! We’re not planning m&g’s either.


----------



## pkondz

FinnsMom7 said:


> @monique5 this was us last yearView attachment 281316



That's just about the best thing I've ever seen.
I use the phrase "I don't *know* Margo" at least once a month.


----------



## FinnsMom7

pkondz said:


> That's just about the best thing I've ever seen.
> I use the phrase "I don't *know* Margo" at least once a month.


We had CM's stop mid photo to talk about them.  We want new ones for this year but we can't find/think of anything to top it


----------



## pkondz

FinnsMom7 said:


> We want new ones for this year but we can't find/think of anything to top it


So not surprised!


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

FinnsMom7 said:


> @monique5 this was us last yearView attachment 281316


Christmas vacation! I love that movie!!


----------



## Kay123456

FinnsMom7 said:


> @monique5 this was us last yearView attachment 281316


Omg I LOVE those sweaters!!!!


----------



## Disney & ME

FinnsMom7 said:


> @monique5 this was us last yearView attachment 281316


We are sitting here laughing and loving your outfits! Well done!


----------



## crazycatlady

FinnsMom7--My whole family agrees....BEST SHIRTS EVER!


----------



## Carl4628

We have a party ticket only for 12/3 and have a FP for Jingle Cruise from 3:30 to 4:30. Driving from Portofino Bay @ Universal.

What time should I plan to be in the MK parking lot to get through the gate and to my FP on time?

How long is the gate entry line at or around the 4PM entry time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FinnsMom7

crazycatlady said:


> FinnsMom7--My whole family agrees....BEST SHIRTS EVER!


Aww thank you!! They will be coming every year as our cold weather options for sure!!!


----------



## AirDisney

Booked for Nov. 28!!!


----------



## jriveiro724

Carl4628 said:


> We have a party ticket only for 12/3 and have a FP for Jingle Cruise from 3:30 to 4:30. Driving from Portofino Bay @ Universal.
> 
> What time should I plan to be in the MK parking lot to get through the gate and to my FP on time?
> 
> How long is the gate entry line at or around the 4PM entry time?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The line usually doesn't exceed 5-10 minutes on party nights. Last year, we arrived at 4:15pm and there's was no line.


----------



## jriveiro724

According to Disney's website, there are new treats added to this year's MVMCP!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

wdwnews.com press website reports the Zootopia characters could very likely be making a come back this year! 
http://wdwnews.com/galleries/2014/09/15/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/#slide-33


----------



## monica9

Carl4628 said:


> We have a party ticket only for 12/3 and have a FP for Jingle Cruise from 3:30 to 4:30. Driving from Portofino Bay @ Universal.
> 
> What time should I plan to be in the MK parking lot to get through the gate and to my FP on time?
> 
> How long is the gate entry line at or around the 4PM entry time?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We will be there in the 3rd too!


----------



## amytaylor2

Received my Christmas hard tickets in the mail yesterday and was surprised to see they weren’t the plain green cards with the Fab 5 on them. They’re cute!


----------



## rlessig

jriveiro724 said:


> According to Disney's website, there are new treats added to this year's MVMCP!


So exicited for our first ever christmas party this year! New treats are sounding good.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e.../mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/#readMore


----------



## SilSprBea

amytaylor2 said:


> Received my Christmas hard tickets in the mail yesterday and was surprised to see they weren’t the plain green cards with the Fab 5 on them. They’re cute!



What did they look like? Ours were the plain green cards!


----------



## monique5

rlessig said:


> So exicited for our first ever christmas party this year! New treats are sounding good.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e.../mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/#readMore



Sneaky. This was just updated.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS

Complimentary Holiday Treats
Savor delicious cookies and sip on seasonal beverages during this spirited event. Several holiday treat locations will be open until midnight during Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party, serving up a variety of complimentary delights:*

*

Tortuga Tavern: Snowman Soft Pretzel and Sno-Cone

Liberty Square Ticket Office: Ginger Molasses Cookie and Eggnog

The Friar's Nook: Silky Smooth DOVE® Chocolate and Sparkling Apple Cider (candies provided by DOVE® Chocolate and J&J Snack Foods)

Pete's Silly Sideshow: Peppermint Crunch Cookie and Nestle® Nesquik®

Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café: Snickerdoodle Cookie and Hot Chocolate

Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies: Santa Claus Cookie and Sno-Cone
*
*Note: Alternative healthy and gluten-free options are available upon request. Menus and offerings are subject to change and availability.
*
EDIT: I see wdwinfo.com now has the updated info, even though it states 2018.


----------



## monique5

* 5D Until the 1st MVMCP of 2017! *


----------



## LoganBrown1990

SilSprBea said:


> What did they look like? Ours were the plain green cards!


Ours have different attractions on them and aren't Christmassy at all


----------



## Carl4628

jriveiro724 said:


> The line usually doesn't exceed 5-10 minutes on party nights. Last year, we arrived at 4:15pm and there's was no line.


Thanks!


----------



## Shanzer

Going to WDW for my first time ever this Christmas season. Is this party worth the extra money?


----------



## Spridell

Shanzer said:


> Going to WDW for my first time ever this Christmas season. Is this party worth the extra money?



Since it's your first time ever at the World then YES YES AND YES!!!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Looks like this year's character lineup at MVMCP should be (does this sound accurate?):

*Main Street, U.S.A.*

Santa Claus at Town Square (Meets During the Day)

Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater

Tinker Bell


*Adventureland*

Captain Jack Sparrow

Aladdin with Abu, Jasmine with Genie

Peter Pan

Moana


*Frontierland*

Big Al, Liverlips, Shaker and Wendell


*Liberty Square*

Jack Skellington as Sandy Claws


*Fantasyland*

Tigger and Friends (Near Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh)

Belle

Ariel and Prince Eric

Princess Tiana, Cinderella, Rapunzel & Elena of Avalor (Princess Fairytale Hall)*

Snow White, Aurora (Near Princess Fairytale Hall)*

Mary Poppins and Bert


*Princesses with their Princes - You can meet Princess Tiana with Prince Naveen, Cinderella with Prince Charming, Aurora with Prince Phillip, Rapunzel with Flynn Rider, Ariel with Prince Eric, & Snow White with her Prince.


*Storybook Circus*

Donald & Scrooge McDuck

Daisy & Minnie

Santa Goofy (Near Barnstormer)

Seven Dwarfs

*Tomorrowland*

Nick Wilde & Judy Hopps


----------



## FinnsMom7

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Looks like this year's character lineup at MVMCP should be (does this sound accurate?):
> 
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> Santa Claus at Town Square (Meets During the Day)
> 
> Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> 
> Tinker Bell
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> Captain Jack Sparrow
> 
> Aladdin with Abu, Jasmine with Genie
> 
> Peter Pan
> 
> Moana
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> Big Al, Liverlips, Shaker and Wendell
> 
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> Jack Skellington as Sandy Claws
> 
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> Tigger and Friends (Near Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh)
> 
> Belle
> 
> Ariel and Prince Eric
> 
> Princess Tiana, Cinderella, Rapunzel & Elena of Avalor (Princess Fairytale Hall)*
> 
> Snow White, Aurora (Near Princess Fairytale Hall)*
> 
> Mary Poppins and Bert
> 
> 
> *Princesses with their Princes - You can meet Princess Tiana with Prince Naveen, Cinderella with Prince Charming, Aurora with Prince Phillip, Rapunzel with Flynn Rider, Ariel with Prince Eric, & Snow White with her Prince.
> 
> 
> *Storybook Circus*
> 
> Donald & Scrooge McDuck
> 
> Daisy & Minnie
> 
> Santa Goofy (Near Barnstormer)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> Nick Wilde & Judy Hopps


Missing 7 dwarfs


----------



## izzylovesmickey

Excited for our first MVMCP on 12/3!


----------



## LucyBC80

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Looks like this year's character lineup at MVMCP should be (does this sound accurate?):
> 
> Moana


Not really feeling it Moana as an option for the Christmas Party.

And although I know it's just wishful thinking, I'd love to see Huey, Dewey, Louey and Launchpad MacQuack back. Since Ducktales is a huge success, one would think Disney would work them in somehow.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

FinnsMom7 said:


> Missing 7 dwarfs


Added.


----------



## monique5

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Looks like this year's character lineup at MVMCP should be (does this sound accurate?):
> 
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> Santa Claus at Town Square (Meets During the Day)
> 
> Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> 
> Tinker Bell
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> Captain Jack Sparrow
> 
> Aladdin with Abu, Jasmine with Genie
> 
> Peter Pan
> 
> Moana
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> Big Al, Liverlips, Shaker and Wendell
> 
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> Jack Skellington as Sandy Claws
> 
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> Tigger and Friends (Near Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh)
> 
> Belle
> 
> Ariel and Prince Eric
> 
> Princess Tiana, Cinderella, Rapunzel & Elena of Avalor (Princess Fairytale Hall)*
> 
> Snow White, Aurora (Near Princess Fairytale Hall)*
> 
> Mary Poppins and Bert
> 
> 
> *Princesses with their Princes - You can meet Princess Tiana with Prince Naveen, Cinderella with Prince Charming, Aurora with Prince Phillip, Rapunzel with Flynn Rider, Ariel with Prince Eric, & Snow White with her Prince.
> 
> 
> *Storybook Circus*
> 
> Donald & Scrooge McDuck
> 
> Daisy & Minnie
> 
> Santa Goofy (Near Barnstormer)
> 
> Seven Dwarfs
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> Nick Wilde & Judy Hopps



Same as last year with the exception of Moana.


----------



## amytaylor2

SilSprBea said:


> What did they look like? Ours were the plain green cards!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> Same as last year with the exception of Moana.


Yes- some think she may not be at the mvmcp because of her summer outfit. I sure hope she is!!! She is mine and DDs fave!!!!

Mele Kalikimaka!!!!


----------



## KaitorTot

These new treats sound amazing!! V. excited for my very first MVMCP ever on 12/10!


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Does anyone know what time the 7 dwarves actually come out? I've heard reports of them meeting before 7pm. I want to line up at the appropriate time.  Also,  where are they meeting this year?


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Yes- some think she may not be at the mvmcp because of her summer outfit. I sure hope she is!!! She is mine and DDs fave!!!!
> 
> Mele Kalikimaka!!!!





mickeysgirl17 said:


> Does anyone know what time the 7 dwarves actually come out? I've heard reports of them meeting before 7pm. I want to line up at the appropriate time.  Also,  where are they meeting this year?



Yes, she's was @ MNSSHP, OP not sure about MVMCP.

See Post #1 for last year's details. After 1st party & live reports, any changes/updates will be made. In past meet around 6:15, details in Post 1.


----------



## Ydnameht

Just bought 5 tickets to the December 3rd party.

The whole group's first MVMCP, so that should be fun.


----------



## monique5

Ydnameht said:


> Just bought 5 tickets to the December 3rd party.
> 
> The whole group's first MVMCP, so that should be fun.


Woo-hoo!


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Pdollar88 said:


> What is the opening procedure on a party night AND EMH? I'm hoping to rope drop EMH MK on 12/1 and stay for the party (yes, I've gone insane) -- should I arrive at MK around 6:30? Do they open Main Street at all that early?





amytaylor2 said:


> We've rope dropped and stayed through to the very end of the party, kids 8 and 3 at the time. It was ABSOLUTELY exhausting but I would do it again!



We can be insane together. I plan on rope dropping 12/7 with an 8am open and staying until the end of mvmcp AFTER a rope drop on 12/6 with EMH evening. (Park closes at 11). I'm a single mom with a 14 year old and 8 year old. We do plan to do a few table service restaurants to rest.


----------



## monique5

*News*
Sunset Greetings Projections
https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-video-toy-story-sequence-sunset-seasons-greetings-previewed/







Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE on MK Christmas Decorations*



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MK Christmas decor is complete
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ays-decorations-at-the-magic-kingdom-2017.htm



Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## Linleedo

We are not going until December 2018. When can I purchase tickets for the MVMCP? 30 days in advance.
I can't seem to find guidelines for their purchase. Thanks for your help.


----------



## CMNJ

Linleedo said:


> We are not going until December 2018. When can I purchase tickets for the MVMCP? 30 days in advance.
> I can't seem to find guidelines for their purchase. Thanks for your help.


They usually go on sale in the spring


----------



## monique5

Linleedo said:


> We are not going until December 2018. When can I purchase tickets for the MVMCP? 30 days in advance.
> I can't seem to find guidelines for their purchase. Thanks for your help.



As soon as they go on sale. See posts 1 &  3 for this year and previous years on sale dates and announced dates.


----------



## Mopedmom1

Page 1 Posts 1 of this thread has LOTS of great info!

*When do MVMCP Tickets go on sale? 
2017 - Tickets go on sale on May 10th. Tickets were released prior to prices being announced.*

2016 Party Dates were announced in the afternoon on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> 
> Complimentary Holiday Treats
> Savor delicious cookies and sip on seasonal beverages during this spirited event. Several holiday treat locations will be open until midnight during Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party, serving up a variety of complimentary delights:*
> 
> *
> 
> Tortuga Tavern: Snowman Soft Pretzel and Sno-Cone
> 
> Liberty Square Ticket Office: Ginger Molasses Cookie and Eggnog
> 
> The Friar's Nook: Silky Smooth DOVE® Chocolate and Sparkling Apple Cider (candies provided by DOVE® Chocolate and J&J Snack Foods)
> 
> Pete's Silly Sideshow: Peppermint Crunch Cookie and Nestle® Nesquik®
> 
> Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café: Snickerdoodle Cookie and Hot Chocolate
> 
> Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies: Santa Claus Cookie and Sno-Cone
> *
> *Note: Alternative healthy and gluten-free options are available upon request. Menus and offerings are subject to change and availability.
> *
> EDIT: I see wdwinfo.com now has the updated info, even though it states 2018.


So no where to get regular chocolate chip


----------



## Carl4628

I know that select QS dining are open after 7:00 PM. Do all others close at 6:00PM as the park closes at 6:00 PM or stay open until the party starts?


----------



## PrincessRileysMom

I would say line up as early as possible. Maybe 5? I've heard they come out around 6:15.


mickeysgirl17 said:


> Does anyone know what time the 7 dwarves actually come out? I've heard reports of them meeting before 7pm. I want to line up at the appropriate time.  Also,  where are they meeting this year?


----------



## LucyBC80

Carl4628 said:


> I know that select QS dining are open after 7:00 PM. Do all others close at 6:00PM as the park closes at 6:00 PM or stay open until the party starts?


The map will indicate which spots will be open and until what time. Back in 2014 CHH would close at pm to become a Cookie Distribution Center, but for th last two years it has been open till 8pm. I know Peco Bill's is open till 11pm but we never eat there.


----------



## lemonears6

Does anyone know what the 2017 shirts will look like or anything else? 
getting so excited!!!!! do most things sell out fast?


----------



## jriveiro724

Does anyone know at what time Jack Skellington/Sandy Claws starts meeting for the Christmas party? I know he comes out at 5pm for MNSSHP, but I'm not sure about MVMCP. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jriveiro724

lemonears6 said:


> Does anyone know what the 2017 shirts will look like or anything else?
> getting so excited!!!!! do most things sell out fast?


The Passholder MVMCP tees were on the ShopParks App but most of the sizes are already sold out for pre-sale. When we went to go purchase one, they were already sold out so we might have to wait until the party night. I don't think the regular MVMCP tees have gone on the App yet, though.


----------



## HadesTX

Bought our tickets for the 14th! My second Christmas party, DD's first!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

jriveiro724 said:


> Does anyone know at what time Jack Skellington/Sandy Claws starts meeting for the Christmas party? I know he comes out at 5pm for MNSSHP, but I'm not sure about MVMCP. Thanks in advance!


Last year he came out at 7PM.


----------



## Shrfleen

We are a week out from our trip and our first MVMCP! Any idea what the pins look like? And does it snow on all of Main Street or just the front half?


----------



## merfsko

Shrfleen said:


> We are a week out from our trip and our first MVMCP! Any idea what the pins look like? And does it snow on all of Main Street or just the front half?



Saw this earlier this week:

http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...-at-disneyland-and-walt-disney-world-resorts/

It has all the November pin releases, including MVMCP and passholder.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEW Pluto Holiday Popcorn Bucket!
*



$13.50 plus tax with $1.50 length-of-stay refills. The refills are available at popcorn carts all around the parks.  On sale now.
Link:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-pluto-holiday-popcorn-bucket-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## DiaryofaDisneyKid

FoxC63 said:


> *Pluto Popcorn Bucket!
> *
> View attachment 281782
> 
> 
> $13.50 plus tax with $1.50 length-of-stay refills. The refills are available at popcorn carts all around the parks.
> Link:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-pluto-holiday-popcorn-bucket-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/



I love this!! Well at least my 3 kiddos love popcorn so I have an excuse to get it!


----------



## Bsams1654

Can someone tell me which characters sign autographs at the party? If any?? Thanks!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Bsams1654 said:


> Can someone tell me which characters sign autographs at the party? If any?? Thanks!


Jack, Pooh & The Gang, The Seven Dwarfs, Santa, Nick & Judy do not sign. Everyone else signs.


----------



## Mini girls

32 days until our 1st MVMCP .  So excited that I 
check the DIS at least a couple of times a day.  All the suggestions are so helpful. Will all the counter 

Here is an non MVMCP. I don't know which forum could help me, and since so many you are WDW regulars, if anyone can give me suggestions, I would appreciate it.  
We will be going to AK and I have a 9:05 FOP FP. I try a couple of times a day to see if there is anything later, but no luck.  Just so glad I was able to get one at all.
* Do you think I would have time to do Navi before my FP runs out? How early should I get to the park?*

Thanks


----------



## pkondz

Mini girls said:


> Here is an non MVMCP. I don't know which forum could help me, and since so many you are WDW regulars, if anyone can give me suggestions, I would appreciate it.
> We will be going to AK and I have a 9:05 FOP FP. I try a couple of times a day to see if there is anything later, but no luck.  Just so glad I was able to get one at all.
> * Do you think I would have time to do Navi before my FP runs out? How early should I get to the park?*
> 
> Thanks



Get to the park before it opens. Get through bag check/security and line up at the tapstiles. Go straight to Na'vi. Ride it. You will have time for your FoP FP which doesn't expire until 10:05.


----------



## Mini girls

pkondz said:


> Get to the park before it opens. Get through bag check/security and line up at the tapstiles. Go straight to Na'vi. Ride it. You will have time for your FoP FP which doesn't expire until 10:05.


Thanks for the help.  Is 20 minutes early enough?  It's the day after our MVMCP so we will be out late.


----------



## pkondz

Mini girls said:


> Thanks for the help.  Is 20 minutes early enough?  It's the day after our MVMCP so we will be out late.


I usually allow 20 minutes to catch a bus from my resort, plus the travel time (you can find the time from your resort to AK here) and then plan to be there at least 20-30 minutes early.


----------



## monique5

*3D Until the the 1st MVMCP of 2017!* ​


----------



## pmaurer74

jriveiro724 said:


> The Passholder MVMCP tees were on the ShopParks App but most of the sizes are already sold out for pre-sale. When we went to go purchase one, they were already sold out so we might have to wait until the party night. I don't think the regular MVMCP tees have gone on the App yet, though.


we noticed they sold out within a day or two... bummed


----------



## adelaster

pmaurer74 said:


> we noticed they sold out within a day or two... bummed


Yeah,  I was dumb & didn't realize it was a limited offer thing.


----------



## monique5

*39D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!* ​


----------



## monique5

Scored $64/pp SW airfare for our Easter Disney Vacation (one way), 1st time for Easter, but had $152 credit from Christmas (found for $79 one night ). Woo-hoo!


----------



## monique5

*News*

REVIEW: Holiday Hot Cocoa Flight at Disney’s Hollywood Studios

Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## monique5

*Sunset Seasonal Greetings!*






Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## Crash1207

monique5 said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Holiday Hot Cocoa Flight at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> 
> Thanks! @rteetz



Where is this located in HS? I didn't see a place named specifically in the blog post. Thanks!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *Sunset Seasonal Greetings!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! @rteetz


Do we know how often/what times this will play?


----------



## Mini girls

pkondz said:


> Get to the park before it opens. Get through bag check/security and line up at the tapstiles. Go straight to Na'vi. Ride it. You will have time for your FoP FP which doesn't expire until 10:05.


Just changed my FOP to 6:30 PM.  we will now do standby for Navi and FOP when park opens.  Thanks for all replies!  Getting more excited everyday.


----------



## Nunsta

I did get one at all... should I be concerned? Attending on 11/16  I don see the soft tickets in my profile


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Parks Blog hosting a meetup on 11/10.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-very-merry-blog-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Christmas is here with this new green Limited Release MagicBand

 
$27.99

Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

All right. My Nov 1 MNSSHP and my frequent fear pass at HHN are done.

It is officially time for Christmas.


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Do we know how often/what times this will play?



All I have right now is..
Times: 6:30-9:00pm


----------



## Skywise

No MVMCP bands announced yet or the sorcerers of the magic kingdom party card yet


----------



## monique5

Crash1207 said:


> Where is this located in HS? I didn't see a place named specifically in the blog post. Thanks!



Min & Bill’s Dockside Diner and Fairfax Fare

See Post #2 for DHS Details too


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES
*
*Holiday Popcorn Buckets Have Arrived at Walt Disney World*

_This year’s holiday collectors popcorn bucket features the playful Pluto wearing an adorable holiday sweater._
It's confirmed the Pluto popcorn buckets are available at all the popcorn carts in HS & the popcorn cart in the MK near Space Mountain.
$13.50 plus tax
*  *

_Other holiday-themed popcorn bucket. This bucket is refillable at all popcorn carts throughout the Parks._
*  *
Chip&Co.


----------



## Pdollar88

Can you refill the non-Pluto popcorn bucket at the flavored popcorn stand at Epcot?


----------



## Michiel

Disney Parks Blog just posted this video of all the holiday decor going up!

Question; does anyone know if Disney will post the schedule for MVMCP in the MDE app, so you can schedule entertainment in your MDE, like with usual shows and fireworks? Right now this is not possible and the first party is already in a few days. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Michiel said:


> Question; does anyone know if Disney will post the schedule for MVMCP in the MDE app, so you can schedule entertainment in your MDE, like with usual shows and fireworks? Right now this is not possible and the first party is already in a few days. Thanks!


They did for MNSSHP (though I think it was just via the website and not the app?)


----------



## amytaylor2

Skywise said:


> No MVMCP bands announced yet or the sorcerers of the magic kingdom party card yet


This was going be my next question! If there was going to be MVMCP specific band released or not


----------



## Skywise

amytaylor2 said:


> This was going be my next question! If there was going to be MVMCP specific band released or not



There "should" be (they released one for the MNSHP this year) but they had announced that almost 2 weeks before.


----------



## amytaylor2

Skywise said:


> There "should" be (they released one for the MNSHP this year) but they had announced that almost 2 weeks before.


I hope they do release one! Our Christmas party is on the night before our first full park day, I was hoping to get one to use for our whole trip.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Skywise said:


> There "should" be (they released one for the MNSHP this year) but they had announced that almost 2 weeks before.


IIRC they announced the MagicBand and merch for MVMCP 5 days before the first MVMCP last year.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Cannot wait for Friday and reports of the first completed MVMCP - I am sure Thursday we may get info but I don't want to be too eager


----------



## LucyBC80

I thought we'd get the party map this past weekend but that was not the case. Hopefully we'll get both the map and the SotMK card before Wednesday.


----------



## MaC410

My magic bands came over the weekend! We got red and green bands and then I swapped our pucks so now both of our magic bands are red/green colored!

Side note: wow one of the magic bands gave me such a hard time swapping the pucks. One of the screws was in WAY too tight and I ended up stripping the screw. Luckily you can still get the puck out with only taking out one screw. THEN the plastic on the inside of little ring that snaps in behind the puck is so soft that if you don't put the ring back on perfectly the plastic bends and prevents the ring from clicking back into place properly. It took me so long to get the ring back on. It still didn't click in properly but both screws are on tight and the puck isn't going anywhere.

Just a word or warning for anyone looking to do some fun things with their magic bands/pucks. Sometimes they don't play nicely!


----------



## Pdollar88

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/carou...christmas-party-card-sorcerers-magic-kingdom/

I can't wait to pick up this Sorcerer's card. Honestly, I might be more excited about this than Jack Skellington or any of the characters. So cute.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

SOTMK Card - https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...progress-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AHHHHHHH that card is my new favorite thing ever!! Love nods to classic Disney!! So excited!


----------



## LucyBC80

LOVE the card!!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS - Post #1 Updated
2017 MVMCP SotMKC
 
*
The game begins at the Firehouse on Main Street, U.S.A., where you can pick up complimentary key cards, spell cards and maps (additional cards can be purchased at select merchandise locations).

This year’s party-exclusive card, “Rover’s Christmas Carousel of Progress” features our trusty companion Rover from Carousel of Progress. According to Imagineer Jonathan Ackley, Carousel of Progress was chosen to be featured on this season’s card “because Merlin is inspired by the Carousel of Progress’ celebration of human innovation.”


----------



## Bsams1654

monique5 said:


> *NEWS - Post #1 Updated
> 2017 MVMCP SotMKC
> View attachment 281977
> *
> The game begins at the Firehouse on Main Street, U.S.A., where you can pick up complimentary key cards, spell cards and maps (additional cards can be purchased at select merchandise locations).
> 
> This year’s party-exclusive card, “Rover’s Christmas Carousel of Progress” features our trusty companion Rover from Carousel of Progress. According to Imagineer Jonathan Ackley, Carousel of Progress was chosen to be featured on this season’s card “because Merlin is inspired by the Carousel of Progress’ celebration of human innovation.”



Okay so I don’t want to play or anything I just want this card because Carousel of Progress is literally my most favorite thing ever. How do I get this card??


----------



## MaC410

Bsams1654 said:


> Okay so I don’t want to play or anything I just want this card because Carousel of Progress is literally my most favorite thing ever. How do I get this card??



You attend one of Christmas Parties and go to where they give the cards out.


----------



## Skywise

Bsams1654 said:


> Okay so I don’t want to play or anything I just want this card because Carousel of Progress is literally my most favorite thing ever. How do I get this card??


Go to the firehouse (by the main entrance to the left of main street when you first enter) during the party.  When you're not at the party (or even at the party I think) you can get a pack of free cards too.


----------



## thornton0511

We arrive this Friday evening for 4 nights only and doing our first MVMCP on Sunday 11/12. The weather looks like crap and I’m trying to stay positive but Mother Nature is not helping at all lol! I know central Florida it’s rains all the time blah blah blah but still. Rain clouds are literally surrounding the forecast from the night we land until the morning we leave. I always feel bad for those people who have to deal with rain during the parties. Hopefully that won’t be us


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I just put on the new Mickey cartoon Christmas episode. I'm ready to go! Let's do this thing!


----------



## disneydude365

So the first party is two days away I’m going to the 14th
Surprised so little has been revealed by this point I know the schedule for parade and fire works were released m
Sorcerer party card was leaked 

Does anyone know if Peter Pan will be attending this year? He was there last year but Wendy did not get invited nor did he have a photographer thankfully I brought my camera!!

I know he meets during the day but I love characters dressed for Christmas and his scarf is freaking cool!! 

Really hope he will be there again this year


----------



## Michiel

thornton0511 said:


> We arrive this Friday evening for 4 nights only and doing our first MVMCP on Sunday 11/12. The weather looks like crap and I’m trying to stay positive but Mother Nature is not helping at all lol! I know central Florida it’s rains all the time blah blah blah but still. Rain clouds are literally surrounding the forecast from the night we land until the morning we leave. I always feel bad for those people who have to deal with rain during the parties. Hopefully that won’t be us



I would check the forecast again if I was you, really nice and dry weather all through the days you’ve mentioned in LBV. Enjoy!


----------



## monique5

*2D Until the 1st MVMCP of 2017!* ​


----------



## monique5

disneydude365 said:


> So the first party is two days away I’m going to the 14th
> Surprised so little has been revealed by this point I know the schedule for parade and fire works were released m
> Sorcerer party card was leaked
> 
> Does anyone know if Peter Pan will be attending this year? He was there last year but Wendy did not get invited nor did he have a photographer thankfully I brought my camera!!
> 
> I know he meets during the day but I love characters dressed for Christmas and his scarf is freaking cool!!
> 
> Really hope he will be there again this year



Disney announced the MVMCP SotMKC on DPB yesterday. Disney posted parade & fireworks times on their official calendar over a week ago. We are hoping PP will be there again this year, he should be, only difference last year was no Wendy with him. Hopefully, a party map will appear today or tomorrow. If not, we will know everything on the 9th. 

Post #1 is being updated as details are released.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Until the map and details come out, each time I see this thread in my notifications I am going to freak just a little.  @monique5  I expect you to be doing the same, even if you are the majority of posts LOL


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Until the map and details come out, each time I see this thread in my notifications I am going to freak just a little.  @monique5  I expect you to be doing the same, even if you are the majority of posts LOL



Yes! Even though the map typically is the day before (sometimes 2D), I keep hoping. And with MNSSHP details late this year, I figured MVMCP would be too, especially since some details that had been released together in the past were not this year. Ugh! Not even the rides open. Come on! 

Give me !!!!


----------



## LvsTnk

Come on map!!! Someone leak it already!

For those of you going with rain in the forecast we have been during what seemed like a monsoon at the time and it still was a blast you just have to laugh and wear the right shoes!


----------



## mylittleprincess

_Hey Everyone!

It has been years since I have been on here. I am now planning my NOT SO Little Princess's  SWEET 16 Dec 2nd week. We had done the MVMCP back when she was 5 for her Birthday. She does not remember. Would you recommend attending it again the night of her 16th Birthday? Now that she is older will it be as special or a waste of that extra cost? Decisions!! _


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rain isn't always a bad thing. If it rains during MVMCP, head for the train station in Storybook Circus. So long as there is no thunder, the characters will all shelter under the train station roof which means you can get an epic picture with Minnie, Daisy, Scrooge, Donald and Goofy. I've got it twice now.


----------



## 4forWDW

mylittleprincess said:


> _Hey Everyone!
> 
> It has been years since I have been on here. I am now planning my NOT SO Little Princess's  SWEET 16 Dec 2nd week. We had done the MVMCP back when she was 5 for her Birthday. She does not remember. Would you recommend attending it again the night of her 16th Birthday? Now that she is older will it be as special or a waste of that extra cost? Decisions!! _



_

I would definitely go!  In fact my DD (19)  and DS (16) are attending the one this Friday.  We are arriving Thursday evening and leaving Sunday am.  This all came about a few weeks ago when I saw a Disney commercial and told my DD I really liked going to the MNSSHP and she said we should catch one of the cheap flights and just go.  So we looked at the dates and that party didn't work out with her school schedule and we decided to look at MVMCP (we had attended one years ago). This Friday worked out with her schedule and my DS is    out of school Friday.  After we booked she said she is so excited we are doing this because she has always wanted to do a quick get away to Disney and going to the party will be so much fun!  
I hope that helps!!!











_
[/QUOTE]


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mylittleprincess said:


> _Hey Everyone!
> 
> It has been years since I have been on here. I am now planning my NOT SO Little Princess's  SWEET 16 Dec 2nd week. We had done the MVMCP back when she was 5 for her Birthday. She does not remember. Would you recommend attending it again the night of her 16th Birthday? Now that she is older will it be as special or a waste of that extra cost? Decisions!! _



I'm not trying to say that younger kids don't appreciate the special parties, they probably do. But now that she is older I think she will appreciate it even more. Who doesn't want to do something special on their sweet 16??


----------



## mylittleprincess

Thanks so much for your reply 4forWDW!  I think we are leaning on doing it! She is older now. She fell asleep when we attended when she was 5 so it will be quite a different experience for her now. 
I hope you and you all have an awesome time!


----------



## mylittleprincess

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm not trying to say that younger kids don't appreciate the special parties, they probably do. But now that she is older I think she will appreciate it even more. Who doesn't want to do something special on their sweet 16??




YES, good point indeed! We will do it! At least I know she will not fall asleep this time! Ha! Thanks so much!


----------



## 4forWDW

mylittleprincess said:


> Thanks so much for your reply 4forWDW!  I think we are leaning on doing it! She is older now. She fell asleep when we attended when she was 5 so it will be quite a different experience for her now.
> I hope you and you all have an awesome time!




You're very welcome and thank you, we cannot wait and this thread is really helping with the anticipation!!!


----------



## 4forWDW

mylittleprincess said:


> YES, good point indeed! We will do it! At least I know she will not fall asleep this time! Ha! Thanks so much!




Yay!!! I hope she has the most magical Sweet 16 Birthday at the party!!!


----------



## monique5

mylittleprincess said:


> _Hey Everyone!
> 
> It has been years since I have been on here. I am now planning my NOT SO Little Princess's  SWEET 16 Dec 2nd week. We had done the MVMCP back when she was 5 for her Birthday. She does not remember. Would you recommend attending it again the night of her 16th Birthday? Now that she is older will it be as special or a waste of that extra cost? Decisions!! _



I think it would be awesome! More Disney memories!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
2017 Holiday Changes - For the First Time in Forever*
_Frozen Sing-A-Long at Hollywood Studios Receives a Holiday Makeover and Special Guest Appearance!_
“For the First Time in Forever… A Frozen Sing-A-Long” is now “For The First Holiday In Forever… A Frozen Sing-A-Long!”
Olaf is making a surprise appearance at the end of the show. 






Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## mylittleprincess

monique5 said:


> I think it would be awesome! More Disney memories!




Thanks so much!


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Welcome the Holidays With A #DisneyParksLIVE Stream of ‘A Frozen Holiday Wish’ Castle Lighting November 9 at 8:10 p.m. EST


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch’s Great Escape Returns for Christmas Season at the Magic Kingdom




The attraction will be open from December 23rd, 2017, through January 6th, 2018 from 10am to 6pm daily.
Umm.


----------



## pkondz

monique5 said:


> The attraction will be open from December 23rd, 2017, through January 6th, 2018 from 10am to 6pm daily.
> Umm.


Nothing says Christmas like a smelly ride.


----------



## 4forWDW

If I want to use a gift card to purchase the memory maker for Friday's MVMCP, how would I go about it?  If I buy it through the app I have to use a credit card, correct? Can I purchase it in the park the evening of the party?
TIA
Amy


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE *
 *Christmas Tree Trail (Disney Springs)*
See Post #2

*PHOTOS: Disney Springs Prepares Annual Christmas Tree Trail*
https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-disney-springs-prepares-annual-christmas-tree-trail/

Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## mylittleprincess

4forWDW said:


> Yay!!! I hope she has the most magical Sweet 16 Birthday at the party!!!



Thanks so much! She cannot wait!


----------



## disneydude365

when should christmas tree trail in disney springs be open?


still keeping fingers crossed peter pan will be attending the parties lol


----------



## jpeterson

disneydude365 said:


> when should christmas tree trail in disney springs be open?


The article above says Nov 10th.


----------



## monique5

disneydude365 said:


> when should christmas tree trail in disney springs be open?
> 
> 
> still keeping fingers crossed peter pan will be attending the parties lol



See Post #2. Updating as details are released.

*Christmas Tree Trail (Disney Springs)*
This delightful addition to the Disney Springs Christmas line-up will be back for its second year this December (2017).


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE*
_*Echo Lake Christmas Decorations (New for 2017)*_
_*See Post #2






Thanks! @rteetz *_


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE*
 *Jingle Bell, Jinge BAM!*
See Post #2 





Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## FoxC63

Holiday Magic Shots and animated videos should be coming soon!


----------



## Cluelyss

disneydude365 said:


> when should christmas tree trail in disney springs be open?
> 
> 
> still keeping fingers crossed peter pan will be attending the parties lol


I saw a few pics of the trees on FB yesterday, not sure if they are all up yet though.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*Construction on the Grand Floridian’s Gingerbread House Has Begun! *
_Forgot to Post Yesterday_

http://www.chipandco.com/construction-grand-floridians-gingerbread-house-begun-287491/


----------



## monique5

NEWS

*Jingle Bell Jingle BAM Merchandise Available at Hollywood Studios*
http://www.chipandco.com/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-merchandise-287492/


----------



## FinnsMom7

ok @monique5 I am officially totally freaking out over all the updates!!!!! If work wasn't so busy I would have checked 50 times today instead of 4


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> ok @monique5 I am officially totally freaking out over all the updates!!!!! If work wasn't so busy I would have checked 50 times today instead of 4



@FinnsMom7  - I feel you. I feel that all of the updates I'm really waiting on will come when leaving work, like yesterday, i.e. SotMKC, or while @ DD's softball practice tonight, i.e. Magic Shots, party map, party exclusive merchandise. Like really, party is in 2D Disney ---you have the details. *Let it go! *


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I got nothin. Just posting so you guys will all get an alert and come running to see if there is news.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I got nothin. Just posting so you guys will all get an alert and come running to see if there is news.


----------



## LucyBC80

Anyone care to share their plan to MVMCP? I was ok with my plan but after watching a few youtube videos I now think I'll e running all over MK and not see everything.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


>


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

LucyBC80 said:


> Anyone care to share their plan to MVMCP? I was ok with my plan but after watching a few youtube videos I now think I'll e running all over MK and not see everything.



I'll be sharing mine after we hear about characters. Come back here once we know everything and we'll help you make your plan.


----------



## lyndzerz

I just want to know if Moana is going to be there!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

I'm just waiting for word on characters, seems likely that Nick & Judy are returning?!


----------



## PixieT78

LucyBC80 said:


> Anyone care to share their plan to MVMCP? I was ok with my plan but after watching a few youtube videos I now think I'll e running all over MK and not see everything.



I'm totally feeling like this too!  I'll be patient and wait to see how others handle it.  I will not buy a ticket for another day. I will not buy a ticket for another day.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

On the other hand here's my gameplan...
_Boat from WL to MK, Eta should be between 4:00-4:20 PM_


Get wristband, if not entering through event entrance
FP - Space Mountain (4:40-5:40 PM; which I have to my disposal)
Grab “light” Dinner at Launching Pad
5:05-5:15 PM - get into line for Nick & Judy (last year they came out at 6:15 PM, so I assume it will be the same scenario this year)

Park Closes to Day Guests at 6:00 PM, MVMCP starts at 7:00 PM​

Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Grab Cookies/Cocoa from Friar Nooks
Splash Mountain
BTMRR
A Frozen Holiday Wish (8:15 PM)
Peter Pan’s Flight
M&G - Scrooge McDuck (if time allows)
Find a good spot for Holiday Wishes (10:00 PM)
Go to Main Street Train Station and Watch 2nd OUACT Parade from there (11:00 PM)
Jingle Cruise
Cookies/Cocoa (_as time allows_)
11:55 PM - Mickey’s Most Merriest Celebration

_I could see myself heading back to Wilderness Lodge by 12:20-12:45 AM - Boat to WL_


----------



## Sprockie

We are going on December 3rd and it's my DD's sweet 16 as well.  We're all psyched up - we've never been to a party, and haven't been to Disney in about 5 years.


----------



## mylittleprincess

Sprockie said:


> We are going on December 3rd and it's my DD's sweet 16 as well.  We're all psyched up - we've never been to a party, and haven't been to Disney in about 5 years.




Awesome! You will be there same time as us. We will be going on the 5th for my daughter's actual Birthday. Wishing your daughter a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## mylittleprincess

Has anyone purchased tickets for the MVMCP through Undercover Tourist since they are "slightly" discounted?


----------



## Sprockie

mylittleprincess said:


> Awesome! You will be there same time as us. We will be going on the 5th for my daughter's actual Birthday. Wishing your daughter a very Happy Birthday!


Thank you, and a very happy birthday to your little girl as well!


----------



## mylittleprincess

Sprockie said:


> Thank you, and a very happy birthday to your little girl as well!




Thank you!!


----------



## abbiesmomma

mylittleprincess said:


> _Hey Everyone!
> 
> It has been years since I have been on here. I am now planning my NOT SO Little Princess's  SWEET 16 Dec 2nd week. We had done the MVMCP back when she was 5 for her Birthday. She does not remember. Would you recommend attending it again the night of her 16th Birthday? Now that she is older will it be as special or a waste of that extra cost? Decisions!! _



My youngest daughter's sweet 16 is this Sunday, November 12th and we are attending MVMCP that night as part of her special celebration.  Surprised her today by revealing we are bringing her best friend along too... I don't think 16 is too old... also, not everyone can say that they spent their 16th birthday at a MVMCP-- November/December birthdays are harder to find 'special' things to do, IMHO, because of weather/holidays/etc. so this is something really unique.  I vote to go!


----------



## disneydude365

jpeterson said:


> The article above says Nov 10th.





monique5 said:


> See Post #2. Updating as details are released.
> 
> *Christmas Tree Trail (Disney Springs)*
> This delightful addition to the Disney Springs Christmas line-up will be back for its second year this December (2017).



thanks and I'm sure it does but my laptop isn't pulling up the link lol, its old and don't always work but woohoo


----------



## mylittleprincess

abbiesmomma said:


> My youngest daughter's sweet 16 is this Sunday, November 12th and we are attending MVMCP that night as part of her special celebration.  Surprised her today by revealing we are bringing her best friend along too... I don't think 16 is too old... also, not everyone can say that they spent their 16th birthday at a MVMCP-- November/December birthdays are harder to find 'special' things to do, IMHO, because of weather/holidays/etc. so this is something really unique.  I vote to go!




Oh that sounds awesome for your daughter & her best friend! They will have a blast! You are right with the December Birthdays! We are going to go! She is excited! I hope your daughter has an amazing time for her special birthday!


----------



## abbiesmomma

mylittleprincess said:


> Oh that sounds awesome for your daughter & her best friend! They will have a blast! You are right with the December Birthdays! We are going to go! She is excited! I hope your daughter has an amazing time for her special birthday!



Same for you and your girl!!!


----------



## Moramoon

I apologize if this has already been asked. I searched, but didn't find what I was looking for. DH saw a commercial for the Christmas party and said we should go. If we do we'd probably go on Dec 21 since DS would be on break from school. I keep reading that it will be crowded, but I've never been to a ticketed event so I wasn't sure exactly on a scale of 1-10 what to expect.  Will it be wall to wall people? How will wait times for rides be? I know we probably wouldn't check out the popular meet and greets, maybe a princess or 2 for DD and Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## monique5

Really. List of attractions not even listed on Disney’s website.


----------



## monique5




----------



## monique5

*NEWS
Added to Post #2

Holiday Displays of Gingerbread and Sweets Across Walt Disney World *
Guests can experience the sights and sounds of “The Most Wonderful Time of the Year” with gingerbread treats and other magical displays that come to life. Stunning gingerbread and chocolate displays are once again being created by the pastry teams at Walt Disney World Resort.
Date: Beginning November 9th

*Life-sized Gingerbread House 
Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa (Hotel Lobby)*
Gingerbread house decorating demos are conducted in front of the gingerbread house daily. This year, the gingerbread house pin will feature penguins from Mary Poppins and celebrates its 19th year.

*Life-size Holiday Carousel 
Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts *
This life-size, edible spinning carousel is holiday tradition at Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resort celebrating its 18th year. Lilo & Stitch-themed carousel horses with coordinating, hand-painted holiday characters join handcrafted gingerbread snowman and snowflakes and spin round and round. This year, 18 hidden Mickeys will be added to commemorate each year of this beloved tradition and the holiday pin will feature Lilo & Stitch.

*Cinderella Castle *
_*Disney’s Contemporary Resort (3rd Floor) –- NEW THIS YEAR*_
Cinderella Castle recreated in a Mary Blair-style set on an “It’s a Small World” backdrop, with oversized gingerbread cookies depicting Cinderella and Prince Charming greeting guests from the Castle forecourt. The 18’ tall display is crafted from thousands of gingerbread blocks, rolled fondant, and modeling chocolate.

*Gingerbread African-Inspired Marketplace
Tusker House Restaurant, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park *
A 3-foot long Gingerbread African-inspired Market Place located at Tusker House Restaurant at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park. This sweet display includes 25 lbs. of dark chocolate, 23 lbs. of bread flour, 10 lbs of confectioner’s sugar and plenty of holiday spirit!

*United States Capitol Building*
_*Epcot, The American Adventure Pavilion *_
This historic U.S. sites comes to life in a sweet way with over 50 lbs. of gingerbread, 20 lbs. of icing, handcrafted chocolate holiday trees, a pond made entirely of sugar and 6 hidden Mickeys. This year, the Lincoln Memorial will make its delectable debut to the display.

*Gingerbread Disney Springs Icons 
Amorette’s Patisserie, Disney Springs – NEW THIS YEAR*
Represents the story behind the iconic Town Center at Disney Springs and includes 45 lbs. of bread flour, 15 lbs. of dark chocolate, 10 lbs. confectioners’ sugar, 15 lbs. eggs, 15 lbs. honey and one hidden heart.

http://www.chipandco.com/incredible...ad-sweets-arrived-across-disney-parks-287633/


----------



## Mini girls

mylittleprincess said:


> Has anyone purchased tickets for the MVMCP through Undercover Tourist since they are "slightly" discounted?


I bought my 5 day WDW pass from them, then just entered the ticket numbers on My Disney.  No problem.  I was able to start choosing my FP's immediately.


----------



## 4forWDW

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> On the other hand here's my gameplan...
> _Boat from WL to MK, Eta should be between 4:00-4:20 PM_
> 
> 
> Get wristband, if not entering through event entrance
> FP - Space Mountain (4:40-5:40 PM; which I have to my disposal)
> Grab “light” Dinner at Launching Pad
> 5:05-5:15 PM - get into line for Nick & Judy (last year they came out at 6:15 PM, so I assume it will be the same scenario this year)
> 
> Park Closes to Day Guests at 6:00 PM, MVMCP starts at 7:00 PM​
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Grab Cookies/Cocoa from Friar Nooks
> Splash Mountain
> BTMRR
> A Frozen Holiday Wish (8:15 PM)
> Peter Pan’s Flight
> M&G - Scrooge McDuck (if time allows)
> Find a good spot for Holiday Wishes (10:00 PM)
> Go to Main Street Train Station and Watch 2nd OUACT Parade from there (11:00 PM)
> Jingle Cruise
> Cookies/Cocoa (_as time allows_)
> 11:55 PM - Mickey’s Most Merriest Celebration
> 
> _I could see myself heading back to Wilderness Lodge by 12:20-12:45 AM - Boat to WL_



Will BTMRR be open during the party?
It's not listed as an open attraction for last year's party


----------



## CMNJ

4forWDW said:


> Will BTMRR be open during the party?
> It's not listed as an open attraction for last year's party


Last year it was under refurbishment


----------



## monica9

monique5 said:


> Sneaky. This was just updated.


Omg We are going to be sick on pretzels and egg nog!


----------



## monica9

Ydnameht said:


> Just bought 5 tickets to the December 3rd party.
> 
> The whole group's first MVMCP, so that should be fun.


We will be there that night too!


----------



## monique5

*Tomorrow is the 1st MVMCP of 2017!* ​


----------



## DaisyNY

Where can I find a map and show times? Does anyone have a link? Thanks!


----------



## 4forWDW

CMNJ said:


> Last year it was under refurbishment




Thanks for the info!
We got a FP for 4:30 since I thought it wouldn't be open.
Now we can look forward to more rides that evening!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *Tomorrow is the 1st MVMCP of 2017!* ​


I am tempted to play xmas pandora at work today in hopes of party map coming out


----------



## monique5

DaisyNY said:


> Where can I find a map and show times? Does anyone have a link? Thanks!



Map will be available at the 1st party. Sometimes "leaked"1-2D before. As of now, no. When released someone will post here, and it will be updated on Post #1 under Party Map.

Show times: See Post #1 - MVCMP Entertainment


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I am tempted to play xmas pandora at work today in hopes of party map coming out



I've been listening to Holly (XM) in the car on occasion, hasn't helped ---in regards to party map & open attractions. It has inspired me to finish up my t-shirt designs.


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> I've been listening to Holly (XM) in the car on occasion, hasn't helped ---in regards to party map & open attractions. It has inspired me to finish up my t-shirt designs.


Between waiting on the party map and the change to 12/13 hours I am driving myself crazy.  At least MB should ship today! Now if only it was a little closer to start stalking weather


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...party-entertainment-line-up-and-schedules.htm


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

PS Nick and Judy are returning characters this year!


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Between waiting on the party map and the change to 12/13 hours I am driving myself crazy.  At least MB should ship today! Now if only it was a little closer to start stalking weather



Well I did put away DD Christmas gifts in 1 box. I took our shirts to my friend last night (organizing by days). Working on 2nd batch now. 

DH found Polar Express in Orlando, it looks pretty cool, thinking about that on 1 night. 

I was able to get breakfast @ CP on our last day. That'a been a challenge (B on 12/27) after finding a super deal on airfare (PM) late in the game, so I wasn't too picky , but I did need to be in the MK, and it did need to be somewhere we would eat, and it did need to be at a certain time for DME, and it didn't need to interfere with our FP+ selections. So no, wasn't picky at all.


----------



## monique5

Looks like wdwmagic.com updated attractions, characters, restaurants, and specialty foods. updating Post #1.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Moramoon said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked. I searched, but didn't find what I was looking for. DH saw a commercial for the Christmas party and said we should go. If we do we'd probably go on Dec 21 since DS would be on break from school. I keep reading that it will be crowded, but I've never been to a ticketed event so I wasn't sure exactly on a scale of 1-10 what to expect.  Will it be wall to wall people? How will wait times for rides be? I know we probably wouldn't check out the popular meet and greets, maybe a princess or 2 for DD and Mickey and Minnie.



Depends on what you want to do. That will most likely be a sold out party, or close to it. Main Street will be packed because people will be watching the parade and fireworks and shows.

Attractions should be walk ons except for PP, SDMT and Jingle Cruise which might be around 20-30. 

The special parade and fireworks at the party will be available in MK after the last party. So you could see those on different day. 

The special characters will vary depending on popularity. The most popular will have hour plus waits.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well that's disappointing about the special characters. I guess Moana and Eric are new, though they were at the MNSSHP. Same old same old. Not sure why I thought it'd be any different.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

Woo hoo things got released for characters and attractions! One of my biggest worries was erased since splash mountain will be open during my party!!! Now to just make a game plan around my dessert party


----------



## MaC410

Could an MK pro give a list of the attractions that WON'T be operating during MVMCP?


----------



## Danislee

I'd kinda hoped Belle and Beast would be together, but I'm sure he's busy at Be Our Guest.  Hoping to see Moana when I go.


----------



## embracejg

Looks like I'll need to squeeze in PhilharMagic earlier than I expected.


----------



## scjm222

Does anyone know if the desserts are different at the MVMCP dessert parties?


----------



## klangl6

Has anyone had any issues when they link a special event ticket on a day that they are using a park ticket as well?  I just purchased our MVMCP tickets.  We will be in Epcot that day and then going to the party that afternoon.  I'm not trying to get any fastpasses right now because we will using them at Epcot


----------



## Cluelyss

scjm222 said:


> Does anyone know if the desserts are different at the MVMCP dessert parties?


For MNSSHP they were all Halloween themed.


----------



## Cluelyss

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> On the other hand here's my gameplan...
> 
> 
> Go to Main Street Train Station and Watch 2nd OUACT Parade from there (11:00 PM)
> Jingle Cruise
> Cookies/Cocoa (_as time allows_)
> 11:55 PM - Mickey’s Most Merriest Celebration
> 
> _I could see myself heading back to Wilderness Lodge by 12:20-12:45 AM - Boat to WL_


Last year we watched the 2nd parade from the end of Main Street (by the Emporium). We then headed to JC and it was closed when we arrived. I don’t feel like we took our time getting there (though I do have 2 young children) it’s just a bear going against all that traffic on Main Street. And since you’re watching from the end of the route, the parade won’t get to you until 11:20 or so and won’t be over until 11:40ish. Even if you make it to JC in time you won’t be off the ride in time to see the final stage show. Other than that, your plan seems great!!!


----------



## Crash1207

Probably a silly question but I'm going to ask it anyway...

I see things about a wristband that shows you have a ticket for the party, but how/where do we get those? I'd rather know now than feel like I'm scrambling once we're there.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Crash1207 said:


> Probably a silly question but I'm going to ask it anyway...
> 
> I see things about a wristband that shows you have a ticket for the party, but how/where do we get those? I'd rather know now than feel like I'm scrambling once we're there.



You have to have a wristband to stay in the park for the party.  Last year you could get them at tortuga tavern (adventureland), phillharmagic (fantasyland) and buzz lightyear (tomorrowland).  You could also get them at the main entrance. We will have to wait for the parties to start to see if the locations are the same this year.  Without the band,  you can't get on any rides. Plus cast members randomly check as you walk around. It's how they know you paid for the special ticket for the party.


----------



## monique5

See Post


mickeysgirl17 said:


> You have to have a wristband to stay in the park for the party.  Last year you could get them at tortuga tavern (adventureland), phillharmagic (fantasyland) and buzz lightyear (tomorrowland).  You could also get them at the main entrance. We will have to wait for the parties to start to see if the locations are the same this year.  Without the band,  you can't get on any rides. Plus cast members randomly check as you walk around. It's how they know you paid for the special ticket for the party.


 
See Post #1 for Locations. Info released last week (if already inside MK).


----------



## monique5

klangl6 said:


> Has anyone had any issues when they link a special event ticket on a day that they are using a park ticket as well?  I just purchased our MVMCP tickets.  We will be in Epcot that day and then going to the party that afternoon.  I'm not trying to get any fastpasses right now because we will using them at Epcot



If both in MDE, both linked to MB. Separate entry for @ MK for MVMCP (entry to right with signs).


----------



## monique5

Crash1207 said:


> Probably a silly question but I'm going to ask it anyway...
> 
> I see things about a wristband that shows you have a ticket for the party, but how/where do we get those? I'd rather know now than feel like I'm scrambling once we're there.



When enter party/scan MB or ticket for entry, you are given a wristband and party map.


----------



## SilSprBea

PuppyJonathan said:


> Woo hoo things got released for characters and attractions! One of my biggest worries was erased since splash mountain will be open during my party!!! Now to just make a game plan around my dessert party



@PuppyJonathan Are you planning on watching the first parade if you're doing the dessert party? I was planning on doing this and watching from the main street area but just wondering if others might think it was feasible given the timing of the parade and start of the party?


----------



## FinnsMom7

I find it interesting there are no characters listed in Storybook currently, is that just cause they generalized all into FantasyLand? see the MAP WOULD HELP

Sorry guys work is making me insane and I just want to see the map already!


----------



## AnneK

The only character I really would like to meet is Scrooge McDuck. This will be our first party ever, anyone know how popular he is or average wait times?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AnneK said:


> The only character I really would like to meet is Scrooge McDuck. This will be our first party ever, anyone know how popular he is or average wait times?



An hour would be a good average. Line up for him around 6:20 and you'll see him right around 7 when he comes out and you won't waste any party time waiting.


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I find it interesting there are no characters listed in Storybook currently, is that just cause they generalized all into FantasyLand? see the MAP WOULD HELP
> 
> Sorry guys work is making me insane and I just want to see the map already!



@FinnsMom7 - I noticed that too. That's why Post #1 Characters looks messy. wdwmagic listed characters like that last year too, but they had more specific locations, i.e. Storybook Circus, PFH. Will clean it up tomorrow night/Friday.


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7 - I noticed that too. That's why Post #1 Characters looks messy. wdwmagic listed characters like that last year too, but they had more specific locations, i.e. Storybook Circus, PFH. Will clean it up tomorrow night/Friday.


Was in no way critiquing your AMAZING and MUCH APPRECIATED posting/work - just cranky today in general LOL


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Was in no way critiquing your AMAZING and MUCH APPRECIATED posting/work - just cranky today in general LOL



@FinnsMom7 -  Didn't take it as a criticism. Just cranky myself. Disney's official website typically has the attractions on it, and it doesn't, but it does (did) for MNSSHP. And just noticed no Tinkerbell. Seriously? And party tomorrow, and no one has a party map seriously. No MVMCP MB. Ugh! Where are the Magic Shots Disney? Holiday MVMCP treats listed, but not on DPB with photos and descriptions. SMH.


----------



## monique5




----------



## HumblePie

When does it typically snow on Main Street? I was thinking we would watch the parade from Liberty Square to have less crowds, but I do want to experience it snowing on Main Street!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
*
*Foodie Guide to Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/11/foodie-guide-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/

Will add more later...

EDIT: Complimentary Treats added to Post #1 over the weekend
MVMCP Themed Treats added to Post #1 this morning.

DPB posted details (treat descriptions) with photos this afternoon. Finally!


----------



## LucyBC80

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> *Foodie Guide to Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/11/foodie-guide-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/
> 
> Will add more later...


REALLY excited about the eggnog with the Scrooge coin. Not really feeling anything else. Maybe the raspberry yule log.


----------



## Kara315

This has been probably been asked multiple times, and I apologize. Is there any priority seating available for the parade at the MVMCP this year? I think it was included in a dessert party ticket one year, unless i'm mistaken but haven't seen anything for this year.

Thanks


----------



## Skywise

Kara315 said:


> This has been probably been asked multiple times, and I apologize. Is there any priority seating available for the parade at the MVMCP this year? I think it was included in a dessert party ticket one year, unless i'm mistaken but haven't seen anything for this year.
> 
> Thanks



Not that I'm aware of.  They did it for both the Halloween and Christmas parties last year but didn't do it for the Halloween party this year and I haven't heard anything of it for Christmas either.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7 -  Didn't take it as a criticism. Just cranky myself. Disney's official website typically has the attractions on it, and it doesn't, but it does (did) for MNSSHP. And just noticed no Tinkerbell. Seriously? And party tomorrow, and no one has a party map seriously. No MVMCP MB. Ugh! Where are the Magic Shots Disney? Holiday MVMCP treats listed, but not on DPB with photos and descriptions. SMH.


Tink wasn’t at MNSSHP either 

Seems an odd character to remove?


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Tink wasn’t at MNSSHP either
> 
> Seems an odd character to remove?



You are right, forgot about that. Wow. Yes, very odd.


----------



## KSR0330

Flying down tomorrow at 7am and am feeling totally unprepared for our first MVMCP on Friday night!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

How sure are we of the characters? Because it is just the same ones for MVMCP last year with the addition of the 2 new characters that were at the MNSSHP, Eric and Moana.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How sure are we of the characters? Because it is just the same ones for MVMCP last year with the addition of the 2 new characters that were at the MNSSHP, Eric and Moana.



Waiting until tomorrow. I replied to @FinnsMom7 earlier about why the Characters on Post #1 looked so messy. Day before 1st party & only 1 source with details regarding characters and attractions. In the past, even Disney listed attractions on website. Just released treats today on DPB, but posted on website Saturday. However, the treat info on wdwmagic.com was the info on DPB this evening, so possibly accurate. No Magic Shot details either. Who knows. Also, usually a party map day before from someone......


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> Waiting until tomorrow. I replied to @FinnsMom7 earlier about why the Characters on Post #1 looked so messy. Day before 1st party & only 1 source with details regarding characters and attractions. In the past, even Disney listed attractions on website. Just released treats today on DPB, but posted on website Saturday. However, the treat info on wdwmagic.com was the info on DPB this evening, so possibly accurate. No Magic Shot details either. Who knows. Also, usually a party map day before from someone......



Yeah after you guys were talking about the lack of Tink I started thinking about the characters and how it was just a bit odd. 

Really, I just had a crazy hope that they may trot out Launchpad with Scrooge because of the revival of Duck Tales. So I might still be refusing to believe it isn't true hahaha.


----------



## Peppermint Ice

I'm no pro, but Mickey's Phiharmagic, Caurosel of Progress, Tiki Room, riverboats, and Tom Sawyer Island are not listed as open during the party. 


MaC410 said:


> Could an MK pro give a list of the attractions that WON'T be operating during MVMCP?[/QUOT


----------



## FinnsMom7

Peppermint Ice said:


> I'm no pro, but Mickey's Phiharmagic, Caurosel of Progress, Tiki Room, riverboats, and Tom Sawyer Island are not listed as open during the party.


I thought philarmagic was listed


----------



## SilSprBea

Peppermint Ice said:


> I'm no pro, but Mickey's Phiharmagic, Caurosel of Progress, Tiki Room, riverboats, and Tom Sawyer Island are not listed as open during the party.


I think I also Enchanted Tales with Belle wasn’t running either, or did I miss that on the list?


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I thought philarmagic was listed





SilSprBea said:


> I think I also Enchanted Tales with Belle wasn’t running either, or did I miss that on the list?



I haven't seen either EtwB or Mickey's PhilharMagic listed as open attractions. wdwinfo.com has PhilharMagic listed, but they're the only one out of the 4 other places I've seen with updates. However, it was the same list earlier this morning, just changed to 2017 for attractions. PhilharMagic is a wristband location within the park though.


----------



## monique5

@FinnsMom7 - What's your departure date? Not that I want to meet up. I don't think.


----------



## CarolynFH

Some friends of ours bought tickets for MVMCP and then found out they can’t go, so they gave us the tickets, but I’m not sure whether they’re linked to them in MDE or not. We have the green RFID cards - will there be any problem at the gate, if they are linked to other people? We won’t be trying to book any FP with them, just enter the party. 

TIA!


----------



## Peppermint Ice

FinnsMom7 said:


> I thought philarmagic was listed


Oops!  Sorry!


----------



## SilSprBea

CarolynFH said:


> Some friends of ours bought tickets for MVMCP and then found out they can’t go, so they gave us the tickets, but I’m not sure whether they’re linked to them in MDE or not. We have the green RFID cards - will there be any problem at the gate, if they are linked to other people? We won’t be trying to book any FP with them, just enter the party.
> 
> TIA!



They should work at the gate but your friends could reassign them to you through their mde account online.


----------



## PolyRob

CarolynFH said:


> Some friends of ours bought tickets for MVMCP and then found out they can’t go, so they gave us the tickets, but I’m not sure whether they’re linked to them in MDE or not. We have the green RFID cards - will there be any problem at the gate, if they are linked to other people? We won’t be trying to book any FP with them, just enter the party.
> 
> TIA!


I would ensure the MVMCP entitlement has been reassigned to you and each member of your family in MDE. If the physical cards are linked to the other profiles (which I believe you have to do when you purchase them online) I do not think it would work with your fingerprints.


----------



## Mini girls

Does anyone have recommendations for counter service restaurants that are open during the party?  Don't want to spend too much time eating.


----------



## monique5

KSR0330 said:


> Flying down tomorrow at 7am and am feeling totally unprepared for our first MVMCP on Friday night!



Unprepared with details being released so late? Characters are typically 1-2D before, it's the other things that are a little behind, but some shows, parade & fireworks times were released early last week. 

You will be at Disney!  Enjoy! Plan for 2-3 must do things and go from there. Post #1 has all party details. 

Sandy Claws, 7D, Moana, Nick & Judy should all meet early, before party actually starts --- if meeting characters is your thing. Make sure to be at park to enter before 4pm unless have tickets & already inside. Do you subscribe to Kenny the Pirate's Character Locator? It's a small fee but totally worth it, it has detailed party info. He also offers party touring plans included with subscription. 

Just guessing why you feel unprepared, this is how it usually is for 1st party, not as many details, no map. So check out Post #1. You can go through last few pages of MNSHHP Thread, PP posted some good party strategies that they did. Have fun! Report back here after party!!!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7 - What's your departure date? Not that I want to meet up. I don't think.


I'm there 12/8 to 12/15 and screw it I would wanna meet up


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> Some friends of ours bought tickets for MVMCP and then found out they can’t go, so they gave us the tickets, but I’m not sure whether they’re linked to them in MDE or not. We have the green RFID cards - will there be any problem at the gate, if they are linked to other people? We won’t be trying to book any FP with them, just enter the party.
> 
> TIA!


You’ll be fine using the RFID cards to enter the Party. The entitlements may be linked to an MDE but won’t interfere with your park entrance. If they do require a biometric when you enter the Party, your biometric is linked to that new Party ticket.


----------



## disneydude365

PETER PAN MADE THE LIST YAAAAAAAAY!!!

now just gotta track him down and i still plan on bringing my own camera as last year he didnt have a photopass photographer 

but omg I'm so happy he made the cut


----------



## robndani

We’re a party of 15. 6 kids under the age of 7. Don’t think we will make it to the 11:00 pm parade. Want to see fireworks and parade most of all. What’s the best plan?


----------



## Lorelei18

What experience have people had getting their party wristbands and map inside the park versus at the main gate/special entry line.  We will be at MK for rope drop that day so that my kids can get in as many rides as possible, taking naps and coming back for the party around 5pm.  Since we will already have been in MK that day I was thinking it may be quicker and easier for us to enter using a regular park tapstile versus waiting in the MVMCP line to get in, then heading to Tortuga to get our wristbands as I have a Jingle Cruise FP for 5-6pm.  Has anyone else had success doing this?


----------



## 4forWDW

Leaving this afternoon for the party tomorrow!!!
I'll be trying to pay attention at work (and not check the boards too often) before I have to leave - I'm sure it will be very hard to concentrate.
Thank you @monique5 for taking your time and providing all the info and also thanks to everyone else who have answered my questions and gave great party input.
We can't wait!!!

Amy


----------



## Cluelyss

Lorelei18 said:


> What experience have people had getting their party wristbands and map inside the park versus at the main gate/special entry line.  We will be at MK for rope drop that day so that my kids can get in as many rides as possible, taking naps and coming back for the party around 5pm.  Since we will already have been in MK that day I was thinking it may be quicker and easier for us to enter using a regular park tapstile versus waiting in the MVMCP line to get in, then heading to Tortuga to get our wristbands as I have a Jingle Cruise FP for 5-6pm.  Has anyone else had success doing this?


At 5, neither line should be too long, but personally I’d opt to enter via the party entrance and just get your band right away. No use waiting in two lines.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> At 5, neither line should be too long, but personally I’d opt to enter via the party entrance and just get your band right away. No use waiting in two lines.



This!


----------



## monique5

4forWDW said:


> Leaving this afternoon for the party tomorrow!!!
> I'll be trying to pay attention at work (and not check the boards too often) before I have to leave - I'm sure it will be very hard to concentrate.
> Thank you @monique5 for taking your time and providing all the info and also thanks to everyone else who have answered my questions and gave great party input.
> We can't wait!!!
> 
> Amy



Exciting! Have fun! Report back here with details.


----------



## monique5

* Today is the 1st MVMCP of 2017!* 
_*The holiday season officially begins today at the Magic Kingdom today!*_​


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*
_*The holiday season officially begins today at the Magic Kingdom today!*_

*PHOTOS - The Magic Kingdom's 2017 Christmas Holiday decorations*
http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ngdoms-2017-christmas-holiday-decorations.htm


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

http://www.chipandco.com/details-em...s-party-advance-tomorrows-first-party-287719/


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I'm there 12/8 to 12/15 and screw it I would wanna meet up



I would love to meet up with you. I figured we would miss each other. I was hoping to have last day overlap. We arrive on 12/15, but after 10pm.


----------



## MaC410

Exactly 3 weeks from this moment my plane will be touching down at MCO!!


----------



## emmabelle

does anyone think there would be a big difference in attendance between the 11/28 party and 12/1 party?  If I do 11/28 I will lose my FP for FOP that is from 6-7pm that night.


----------



## Kiara5

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-festive-merchandise-at-magic-kingdom-park/
Not sure if I am posting the link right but the Disney parks blog posted this today...


----------



## Piglet001

Merchandise released:  
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-festive-merchandise-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## bjcaed

Piglet001 said:


> Merchandise released:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-festive-merchandise-at-magic-kingdom-park/


The baseball style shirt is sooo cute.  We go on NOv 15th, will there still be shirts?  We went to a late Halloween party one year and everything was GONE!!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*MVMCP 2017 Inspires Festive Merchandise at Magic Kingdom Park*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-festive-merchandise-at-magic-kingdom-park/

MVMCP MB, T-shirts, Pins


----------



## adelaster

Yeah, will merch still be available on 12/19?

The passholder Christmas stuff sold out online super fast. Don't want to get my hopes up again.


----------



## monique5

Now, party map!!!!!


----------



## Moramoon

Super excited you guys! We decided to go for it so we'll be going to our first ever party on Dec 21st! We're going to drive down the 19th and take the 20th to do some resort hopping and check out all the decorations. Now I just need to figure out what we'll wear!


----------



## KariB

are these items available online somewhere, or only in the park??




monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *MVMCP 2017 Inspires Festive Merchandise at Magic Kingdom Park*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-festive-merchandise-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> MVMCP MB, T-shirts, Pins
> View attachment 282492
> View attachment 282491


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> I would love to meet up with you. I figured we would miss each other. I was hoping to have last day overlap. We arrive on 12/15, but after 10pm.


Darn it! I mean keep me posted on all other trips you take I could just drag myself there if need be


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

robndani said:


> We’re a party of 15. 6 kids under the age of 7. Don’t think we will make it to the 11:00 pm parade. Want to see fireworks and parade most of all. What’s the best plan?



Either line up around 45 minutes to an hour in advance for the first parade on Main Street (near the Train Station usually fills up slower) or 45 minutes ahead of time in Frontierland.

After the parade, make your way to the grassy fenced in area in front of Casey's for a good spot for the fireworks.


----------



## amytaylor2

So excited to see the new stuff!


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Darn it! I mean keep me posted on all other trips you take I could just drag myself there if need be



Easter, 3/29-4/4.


----------



## CMNJ

Someone posted pics of the map on Facebook this am (guest services gave them the map I guess). I grabbed screenshots of them but forget which group it was from-I will post the screen shots below


----------



## CMNJ

monique5 said:


> Easter, 3/29-4/4.


Me too


----------



## monique5

CMNJ said:


> Someone posted pics of the map on Facebook this am (guest services gave them the map I guess). I grabbed screenshots of them but forget which group it was from-I will post the screen shots below



Thanks! Yeah!  Hopefully there will be one I can post soon.


----------



## monique5

*MVMCP Characters*
_Please report back. I'm continuing to check...._

Snow White: Prince, no Prince? (Different postings)
No Santa Goofy? (Not seeing)
Daisy w/Donald this year? Donald not with Scrooge McDuck? (That what it says...)

No Tink. No Merida. (On all sites)


----------



## Lorelei18

monique5 said:


> This!


I think my plan will be when we get back to MK if the party line at the front gates is long but we are able to just walk in without waiting in line through a non-party tapstile using our tickets from earlier in the day we will have that as an option.   Otherwise, yeah, I agree.   I'd prefer not to wait in two lines.   But I'd also prefer not to wait in a 30 minute party line out front if it would only be a 5 minute wait at Tortuga inside the park if I'm going to end up in that area of the park anyway.   I honestly have no clue at what time the line out front starts to get long with people trying to get into the party.       Has anyone on here gotten their party wristbands inside the park before?


----------



## monique5

Lorelei18 said:


> I think my plan will be when we get back to MK if the party line at the front gates is long but we are able to just walk in without waiting in line through a non-party tapstile using our tickets from earlier in the day we will have that as an option.   Otherwise, yeah, I agree.   I'd prefer not to wait in two lines.   But I'd also prefer not to wait in a 30 minute party line out front if it would only be a 5 minute wait at Tortuga inside the park if I'm going to end up in that area of the park anyway.   I honestly have no clue at what time the line out front starts to get long with people trying to get into the party.       Has anyone on here gotten their party wristbands inside the park before?



I have, it's pretty quick. But it can be a wait too. PP MB not working --- usually haven't linked tickets, using Green RFID cards, asking questions about party maps, character locations, etc. The ones that are just happy to just be at the party, & I'm just trying to get my wristband and go.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS

Peppermint White Russians and Olaf Frozen Sippers Available During Sunset Seasons Greetings*
 

http://www.chipandco.com/peppermint...rs-available-sunset-seasons-greetings-287847/


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Gaaaaaahhhh!!! I am going crazy today- my last day of work, then we leave Saturday! I am stalking this thread reading every update as it comes in! 

Thank you @monique5 for all your work on this- it’s been a ton of fun- can’t wait to hear about tonight!!!!

First-ever Christmas party, here we come!!!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> 
> Peppermint White Russians and Olaf Frozen Sippers Available During Sunset Seasons Greetings*
> View attachment 282518
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/peppermint...rs-available-sunset-seasons-greetings-287847/


I’ll take 2!


----------



## shanew21

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> 
> Peppermint White Russians and Olaf Frozen Sippers Available During Sunset Seasons Greetings*
> View attachment 282518
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/peppermint...rs-available-sunset-seasons-greetings-287847/


Well, RIP me.


----------



## SilSprBea

I have a character question. Where exactly does Santa Claus meet? It says on the 1st page that he meets during the day-- does he replace Tinker Bell?  Or does during the day mean between before the parade? We went last year to MK at the same time of year (skipped MVMCP) but he wasn't meeting at MK during the day (they had Tink and Mickey). I'd love for my kids to meet Santa just not sure how it works at the MK. Thanks


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> I’ll take 2!



Yes! I'm sooooooo STINKING EXCITED!


----------



## monique5

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Gaaaaaahhhh!!! I am going crazy today- my last day of work, then we leave Saturday! I am stalking this thread reading every update as it comes in!
> 
> Thank you @monique5 for all your work on this- it’s been a ton of fun- can’t wait to hear about tonight!!!!
> 
> First-ever Christmas party, here we come!!!



It's been fun, and it's helped with my planning too!


----------



## monique5

shanew21 said:


> Well, RIP me.


----------



## Jennisney

sorry if this has already been asked, but I have a cookie question! Are the cookies wrapped up when you get them or not? I'd like to try every cookie at the party but I get full pretty quickly so was thinking if theyre wrapped up I will save them to eat later! Or if they arent wrapped up i might take a little tupperware container so I can save them in that for later hahaha


----------



## monique5

SilSprBea said:


> I have a character question. Where exactly does Santa Claus meet? It says on the 1st page that he meets during the day-- does he replace Tinker Bell?  Or does during the day mean between before the parade? We went last year to MK at the same time of year (skipped MVMCP) but he wasn't meeting at MK during the day (they had Tink and Mickey). I'd love for my kids to meet Santa just not sure how it works at the MK. Thanks



In the past, he's been at Town Square - Next to City Hall (not Town Square Theater/across from there). You could meet him during the day or during the party. He will also be @ Disney Springs. He arrived @ HS today!!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jennisney said:


> sorry if this has already been asked, but I have a cookie question! Are the cookies wrapped up when you get them or not? I'd like to try every cookie at the party but I get full pretty quickly so was thinking if theyre wrapped up I will save them to eat later! Or if they arent wrapped up i might take a little tupperware container so I can save them in that for later hahaha



They are not wrapped. However, no shame in taking some tupperware in your park bag and putting them in there for later.


----------



## Lorelei18

monique5 said:


> I have, it's pretty quick. But it can be a wait too. PP MB not working --- usually haven't linked tickets, using Green RFID cards, asking questions about party maps, character locations, etc. The ones that are just happy to just be at the party, & I'm just trying to get my wristband and go.


Hmm...so, what would be the reason using the green RFID cards for the Christmas party versus the Magic Bands would slow things down?   If you can't tell, I'm trying to also just get my wristband and go once we are there!      My initial plan was to keep the MVMCP tickets and our magic bands separate, the party tickets are currently on my husband's MDE account which is currently not linked to mine.


----------



## SilSprBea

monique5 said:


> In the past, he's been at Town Square - Next to City Hall (not Town Square Theater/across from there). You could meet him during the day or during the party. He will also be @ Disney Springs. He arrived @ HS today!!!!


Got it! I was thinking it was the Town Square Theater! Was he there last year? I don't remember seeing him while we were there last year.


----------



## bjcaed

sooooo excited about our first party next week on the 16th!!  Me and two teenage daughters.  Hoping for some short wait times, maybe.  Which parade is best??  Should we do early one so we can take advantage of smaller crowds later at rides ect or enjoy smaller crowds while others are at first parade then smaller crowd while watching the 11:00 parade.  I need to make a plan!!  so excited!!


----------



## Jennisney

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They are not wrapped. However, no shame in taking some tupperware in your park bag and putting them in there for later.



Thank you!!!

Theres so many delicious treats to try I want to try them all! So i guess I'll be carrying a little tupperware in my bag !


----------



## monique5

Lorelei18 said:


> Hmm...so, what would be the reason using the green RFID cards for the Christmas party versus the Magic Bands would slow things down?   If you can't tell, I'm trying to also just get my wristband and go once we are there!      My initial plan was to keep the MVMCP tickets and our magic bands separate, the party tickets are currently on my husband's MDE account which is currently not linked to mine.



I honestly don't stay around to listen, I'm just trying to get my wristband and go. For the ones with issues, usually an assigning issue, not working, so maybe purchased from someone and it was already assigned to someone else ---not common, but seen a time or two?  Like you listen to see what's going on & why not working, hoping it doesn't happen to you ---different scenarios going through your head --you know you've done this before, multiple times and it works, then realize, I need to be in a line, not my issue, so you're happy when next CM is available and move on. 

Linking to MDE, and scanning MB is the way to go, IMO!


----------



## monique5

@Cluelyss @OhioStateBuckeye @FinnsMom7 
Thoughts?
Thanks!



monique5 said:


> *MVMCP Characters*
> _Please report back. I'm continuing to check...._
> 
> Snow White: Prince, no Prince? (Different postings)
> No Santa Goofy? (Not seeing)
> Daisy w/Donald this year? Donald not with Scrooge McDuck? (That what it says...)
> 
> No Tink. No Merida. (On all sites)


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> @Cluelyss @OhioStateBuckeye @FinnsMom7
> Thoughts?
> Thanks!


Work has me, WORKING, I know unfair and rude but such is life.  I haven't checked anything new today but I thought Santa Goofy was listed in FantasyLand with Scrooge somewhere the other day, again may have been a generic posting that has since been updated.  I still find the lack of Storybook Circus characters odd but again maybe that will change. 

TGTIF because I need to focus on all the updates!


----------



## magical-me

I’m so so excited, but nervous I wouldn’t see everything in one night next week, so I became impulsive and got 2 days next week xD


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

monique5 said:


> *MVMCP Characters*
> _Please report back. I'm continuing to check...._
> 
> Snow White: Prince, no Prince? (Different postings)
> No Santa Goofy? (Not seeing)
> Daisy w/Donald this year? Donald not with Scrooge McDuck? (That what it says...)
> 
> No Tink. No Merida. (On all sites)


@kennythepirate could you verify if this is accurate?


----------



## 4forWDW

monique5 said:


> Exciting! Have fun! Report back here with details.




I will and thank you!!!
Amy


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> @Cluelyss @OhioStateBuckeye @FinnsMom7
> Thoughts?
> Thanks!



Snow White being princeless makes sense, Eric was added with Ariel this year. 

The duck ordering makes sense, Scrooge will be very popular this year.


----------



## Alz

Will they be streaming the parade this year?


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> @Cluelyss @OhioStateBuckeye @FinnsMom7
> Thoughts?
> Thanks!


The (non-Disney official) post I saw did show the princes with Snow and Aurora. It also listed all 3 ducks together (Scrooge, Donald and Daisy), which is definitely not how it’s been in the past. Where did you see no princes??


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They are not wrapped. However, no shame in taking some tupperware in your park bag and putting them in there for later.


Or some ziplock baggies. We usually keep some on hand for leftover snacks in general


----------



## AntJulie

monique5 said:


> Now, party map!!!!!



http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party.htm


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> In the past, he's been at Town Square - Next to City Hall (not Town Square Theater/across from there). You could meet him during the day or during the party. He will also be @ Disney Springs. He arrived @ HS today!!!!


And in Epcot with Mrs. Claus


----------



## Skallywag Steph

AntJulie said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party.htm


I don't see the Reindeer Wranglers on there


----------



## Alz

Does anyone knownif there will be a live stream of the parade this year?


----------



## LadyCerri

Moana is going to be at the Party!!!! My little girl who will be newly turned 7 and dressed up and at her first visit to Disney will lose her mind when she gets to see her favorite character!!!!!


----------



## Crash1207

LadyCerri said:


> Moana is going to be at the Party!!!! My little girl who will be newly turned 7 and dressed up and at her first visit to Disney will lose her mind when she gets to see her favorite character!!!!!



I've also got a 7 year old who is all about Moana so I'll be curious to hear how the wait is to see her. Please update once you've tried it.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> The (non-Disney official) post I saw did show the princes with Snow and Aurora. It also listed all 3 ducks together (Scrooge, Donald and Daisy), which is definitely not how it’s been in the past. Where did you see no princes??



Chip & Co. didn't list Prince w/Snow White and another website, can't remember. I noticed the ducks listed differently too.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

MVMCP 2017 Party Map available. 
See Post #1.
http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...keys-very-merry-christmas-party-guide-map.htm


----------



## trill2017

Oh, I'm so excited for this, my first party after more than 15 trips to WDW


----------



## monique5

*NEWS

NEW Starbucks Holiday Mug and Ornaments Released*
http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/new-starbucks-holiday-mug-ornaments-released/
 

Me, me, me!!!! 
My budget is blown.....

Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## SilSprBea

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> 
> NEW Starbucks Holiday Mug and Ornaments Released*
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/new-starbucks-holiday-mug-ornaments-released/
> View attachment 282531
> 
> Me, me, me!!!!
> My budget is blown.....
> 
> Thanks! @rteetz



OMG! I want one so bad!


----------



## prmatz

How early do you need to camp out to get good spots for the parades (both first and second) and the Holiday Wishes? Trying to determine how logistically to be able to see both parades, Wishes, and each of the stage shows (Frozen, MMMC & Tomorrowland), all in the same night... and seems like it might depend on how early you need to be set up for each to get a decent look.


----------



## LadyCerri

Last time we did it, we scoped out a spot in Tomorrowland and basically made a home base because here's the other thing to consider: small people get tired out.  I'm thinking this time we'll end up scoping a spot on the parade route and tucking in and I'll drag small girls to see Moana. They'd wait seriously like the WHOLE party if I let them to go see her.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Five weeks from today is our first MVMCP!


----------



## LucyBC80

18 days till my first MVMCP of the season!! Save me an eggnog dessert!


----------



## klangl6

What time would you recommend lining up for 7D?


----------



## hellocat2

The party map mentions A Frozen Holiday Wish showing at 8:15pm. So is there still another show at 6:15? Maybe they don't list the 6:15 one because it's not within party hours?


----------



## monique5

hellocat2 said:


> The party map mentions A Frozen Holiday Wish showing at 8:15pm. So is there still another show at 6:15? Maybe they don't list the 6:15 one because it's not within party hours?



Correct.


----------



## hellocat2

Thanks monique5 for the reply and for creating/maintaining this thread!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Let the first party begin!


----------



## mickeysgirl17

klangl6 said:


> What time would you recommend lining up for 7D?



I would like to know as well.  We may need to wait for some party reports to see what time they actually come out and where they will be.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Yep, about the seven dwarves, just wait until we know what time they start. They have changed a few times over the past few years.


----------



## achang2001

Wondering if Holiday Wishes has the old Wishes fireworks display and songs


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Hoping Nick, Judy, and Moana are signing autographs this year! Nick & Judy didn't sign last year so they handed out autograph cards.


----------



## CMNJ

mickeysgirl17 said:


> I would like to know as well.  We may need to wait for some party reports to see what time they actually come out and where they will be.


Unless they are moving them this year they will be in the tent in storybook circus area of Fantasyland. They have been meeting there for the parties since they moved Jack to Liberty Square. For both last year and this year’s Halloween parties they were typically out around 6:15 so general wisdom was to line up between 5 and 5:30 if you wanted to see them before the party started. However with MK closing at 6 to instead of 7 and frozen holiday wish at 6:15 it may work a little differently than the Halloween party.  Guess we will see tonight.


----------



## monique5

hellocat2 said:


> Thanks monique5 for the reply and for creating/maintaining this thread!


----------



## adelaster

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Let the first party begin!


Have fun! Eagerly awaiting the reviews!


----------



## limabeanmom2003

It's 4 pm!  Time to kick off the first MVMCP of the season!  Have fun tonight everyone!


----------



## Skywise

achang2001 said:


> Wondering if Holiday Wishes has the old Wishes fireworks display and songs


It should - the Hallowishes fireworks were the same too.


----------



## rlessig

*Can't believe the first party is less than 3 hours away from starting!*


----------



## missangelalexis

The bypass is open and it looks like they are giving away big Santa head sugar cookies


----------



## Shrfleen

Is anyone live tweeting from the first MVMCP tonight?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Shrfleen said:


> Is anyone live tweeting from the first MVMCP tonight?


https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=#MVMCP&src=typd


----------



## Mdsleiman

Do the M&G last for the whole party or just a set time?


----------



## MDIME

Where can I find the 2017 MVMCP brochure in PDF format? Or maybe someone will post a copy after the first party tonight? Thanks!!


----------



## MDIME

MDIME said:


> Where can I find the 2017 MVMCP brochure in PDF format? Or maybe someone will post a copy after the first party tonight? Thanks!!


 Ok so I’m on my phone and I think I just found it on the first page of this thread.


----------



## monique5

MDIME said:


> Ok so I’m on my phone and I think I just found it on the first page of this thread.



Yes, on Post # 1.
Also, links posted earlier today a few pages back.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Goofy is listed on mde as meeting during the party.


----------



## 1153rsmith

Does Voiceplay do a meet n greet?


----------



## Piglet001

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Goofy is listed on mde as meeting during the party.


MDE doesn’t list all available characters... I don’t see 7D though I know they are at the party.  Guess we go by the map but that could get confusing.


----------



## Sommermo

Does the snow on Main St happen during the parade only?  Was hoping to watch the parade from a different location, but we can't miss the "snow".


----------



## LucyBC80

Sommermo said:


> Does the snow on Main St happen during the parade only?  Was hoping to watch the parade from a different location, but we can't miss the "snow".


Only during the parade I'm afraid.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Snow White and Prince are on Twitter, so he is there this year.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Sommermo said:


> Does the snow on Main St happen during the parade only?  Was hoping to watch the parade from a different location, but we can't miss the "snow".


Last year it was happening on and off as party started we walked in around 5:45 and it was snowing the.


----------



## dramadrew

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *MVMCP 2017 Inspires Festive Merchandise at Magic Kingdom Park*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-festive-merchandise-at-magic-kingdom-park/




Why can't the Clarabelle Cow shirt come in mens? Maybe this year or next her popularity in the stage show will earn her an ornament in her Christmas dress.


----------



## Pdollar88

Piglet001 said:


> MDE doesn’t list all available characters... I don’t see 7D though I know they are at the party.  Guess we go by the map but that could get confusing.



I’m not seeing them all either. Which is frustrating. Has anyone seen Jack/Sandy Claws on MDE?

Also a random question. All of the free drinks at the party are nonalcoholic, right? I’m looking especially at the eggnog.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Snow White and Prince are on Twitter, so he is there this year.



Thanks!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE - Disney Springs Tree Trail*
See Post #2



rteetz said:


> Disney Springs Tree Trail looks to be a definite improvement over last year. Characters were even meeting at their trees during the soft opening tonight. Santa meets at the end of the trail this year. They also had merchandise and drinks for sale in the trail.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m not seeing them all either. Which is frustrating. Has anyone seen Jack/Sandy Claws on MDE?
> 
> Also a random question. All of the free drinks at the party are nonalcoholic, right? I’m looking especially at the eggnog.



He is there, saw him on Twitter.

All the drinks are non-alcoholic. No alcohol allowed in mk except for be our guest.


----------



## FinnsMom7

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> He is there, saw him on Twitter.
> 
> All the drinks are non-alcoholic. No alcohol allowed in mk except for be our guest.


Not sure about the party but other restaurants sell alcohol now have since I believe July


----------



## Pdollar88

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> He is there, saw him on Twitter.



Eagerly waiting to hear what time he started greeting. I’m hoping to see him first thing when I go.


----------



## FinnsMom7

So tonight was sold out and I checked several times and 7dmt was consistently 30 min wait - honestly I think that's the lowest they post for that because minus the 7mins to walk to ride thru queue my last two mvmcp I walked on a few times.


----------



## bjcaed

What are the chances that Splash Mountain will open a day early for the party on the 16th????


----------



## mickeysgirl17

1153rsmith said:


> Does Voiceplay do a meet n greet?



No I don't believe so. They sing on stage in tomorrowland. 



Sommermo said:


> Does the snow on Main St happen during the parade only?  Was hoping to watch the parade from a different location, but we can't miss the "snow".



In the past 2 parties I went to,  it was on and off. It was snowing as we excited at midnight after the 2nd parade.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

7 dwarves are meeting in storybook circus. Now just need to find out what time they start meeting.


----------



## Babs1975

Sommermo said:


> Does the snow on Main St happen during the parade only?  Was hoping to watch the parade from a different location, but we can't miss the "snow".[/QUOTE
> No! We always see the snow on Main Street near the end of the night! Around midnight! Not only during the parade.


----------



## CMNJ

So we planned to watch the fireworks at Top of the World lounge but our view at BLT is so good we watched them from our balcony. Super excited for tomorrow’s party!!!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES - Free Treats*
http://www.chipandco.com/tasty-free-treats-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-287982/


----------



## palmtreelover08

Here at first party.  Lines for characters are super packed as expected but a few things sadly unexpected- they ran out of cider at Pinocchio’s after we waited in a decent length line- later we went to get some Nestle Quick by the tent and they were out of that too.  How do you run out of stuff on first night?  Did I mention the restroom by Cosmic Rays?  I’ve been to parties in the past and never had this type of experience- even on sell out nights.  Still a nice night out.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

palmtreelover08 said:


> they ran out of cider at Pinocchio’s after we waited in a decent length line- later we went to get some Nestle Quick by the tent and they were out of that too. How do you run out of stuff on first night?


Same problem happened with merchandise at the first Halloween Party this year too.


----------



## palmtreelover08

I don’t understand how you run out on day one- especially given a sold out party.  Are they surprised people showed up? Also saw people buying lots of merchandise- and discussing selling it.  Not cool


----------



## sclarked

I’m going tomorrow - it’s my first MVMCP and I’m thoroughly overwhelmed at the moment.

Say I started parking my butt for a seat for the 8:30 parade...would sitting by 7:30 be ok? It’s just my husband and I - if one of us sat with our bag and the other went tomgrab a bite to eat, is that ok?

Then after the parade, I’m guessing we’re just shuffling up Main Street towards the hub in the middle and parking there for a good view of Holiday Wishes?


----------



## sclarked

Actually...ignore my question. I’m going to park my butt for the fireworks then straight after that, sit on Main St and wait for the 11pm parade.


----------



## Skywise

Sommermo said:


> Does the snow on Main St happen during the parade only?  Was hoping to watch the parade from a different location, but we can't miss the "snow".



Actually when I was there last year they would run the snow at various times AND right after the castle lighting as well as during the parade.


----------



## clippers6

palmtreelover08 said:


> Here at first party.  Lines for characters are super packed as expected but a few things sadly unexpected- they ran out of cider at Pinocchio’s after we waited in a decent length line- later we went to get some Nestle Quick by the tent and they were out of that too.  How do you run out of stuff on first night?  Did I mention the restroom by Cosmic Rays?  I’ve been to parties in the past and never had this type of experience- even on sell out nights.  Still a nice night out.



No excuse for the cider, but I’d bet since Quik comes in a bottle some people went through the line a few times to snag some extra bottles for the hotel fridge.


----------



## disneydude365

Anyone see Peter Pan wondering about?


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneydude365 said:


> Anyone see Peter Pan wondering about?



Check #MVMCP on Twitter. Peter was in Fantasyland.


----------



## Cluelyss

Saw a pic with Minnie and Daisy meeting together, so assuming Scrooge still met with Donald?


----------



## CarolynFH

CarolynFH said:


> Some friends of ours bought tickets for MVMCP and then found out they can’t go, so they gave us the tickets, but I’m not sure whether they’re linked to them in MDE or not. We have the green RFID cards - will there be any problem at the gate, if they are linked to other people? We won’t be trying to book any FP with them, just enter the party.
> 
> TIA!





SilSprBea said:


> They should work at the gate but your friends could reassign them to you through their mde account online.





PolyRob said:


> I would ensure the MVMCP entitlement has been reassigned to you and each member of your family in MDE. If the physical cards are linked to the other profiles (which I believe you have to do when you purchase them online) I do not think it would work with your fingerprints.





hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll be fine using the RFID cards to enter the Party. The entitlements may be linked to an MDE but won’t interfere with your park entrance. If they do require a biometric when you enter the Party, your biometric is linked to that new Party ticket.



Wanted to update in case others are in a similar situation. We couldn’t get in touch with the folks who gifted the tickets to us to resolve the MDE issue, but it wasn’t a problem at all. We arrived at MK around 5:30, tapped the RFID cards at the touchpoint, scanned our fingers and we were in! And we had a wonderful time!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> Wanted to update in case others are in a similar situation. We couldn’t get in touch with the folks who gifted the tickets to us to resolve the MDE issue, but it wasn’t a problem at all. We arrived at MK around 5:30, tapped the RFID cards at the touchpoint, scanned our fingers and we were in! And we had a wonderful time!


Thank you for reporting!

New tickets have the new biometric attached to it... and good to know they are linking the biometric. 2 years ago we entered MNSSHP and didn’t need a biometric scan.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

FinnsMom7 said:


> So tonight was sold out and I checked several times and 7dmt was consistently 30 min wait - honestly I think that's the lowest they post for that because minus the 7mins to walk to ride thru queue my last two mvmcp I walked on a few times.


Awesome news!


----------



## palmtreelover08

Cluelyss said:


> Saw a pic with Minnie and Daisy meeting together, so assuming Scrooge still met with Donald?


Yes - togther


----------



## Mdsleiman

This will be our first party and I am very confused.  How do you see the wait times of the meet and greets on MDE?


----------



## monique5

*Fireworks Holiday Dessert - **No parade viewing. *

It's not listed on the Disney website. However, early on some had been advised by those above CMs that it would be. Much confusion. We had figured out that it wasn't going to be included this year, but a lot of miscommunication (calls and emails). PP still were asking a few pages back. So after triple checking several times , and still hoping, NO.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mdsleiman said:


> This will be our first party and I am very confused.  How do you see the wait times of the meet and greets on MDE?


Only those that have a regular M&G during the day will show wait times (talking Mickey, for example).


----------



## LadyCerri

That Twitter thread last night was invaluable, following that Hashtag. Our MVMCP tickets are a week from today!! I can't wait


----------



## iheartglaciers

If the party tickets are linked to our Magic Bands, we don't need to bring the plastic cards they sent in the mail, right?  Just want to confirm since it's our first party


----------



## FinnsMom7

Haven't heard much in regards to the new closing at 6 party at 7 - wondering how effective that was - @monique5 wonder how much it will impact our wristband checking when we go in December


----------



## lyndzerz

Any word on if Moana is really meeting and if so how long of a wait?! I'm going to my first MVMCP on Tuesday!


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Haven't heard much in regards to the new closing at 6 party at 7 - wondering how effective that was - @monique5 wonder how much it will impact our wristband checking when we go in December



Yes, thought PP would reply about the 6pm closing.
@FinnsMom7


----------



## monique5

*35D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!*


----------



## monique5

@FinnsMom7 - What happened to our countdown tickers?


----------



## cnunley424

lyndzerz said:


> Any word on if Moana is really meeting and if so how long of a wait?! I'm going to my first MVMCP on Tuesday!



Yes she is meeting and we will be there Tuesday too!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7 - What happened to our countdown tickers?


OH no!!! it just shows


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> OH no!!! it just shows



I know!


----------



## monique5

*Magic Shots *--- Can anyone confirm for 2017? 
TIA!

Any new Magic Shots????

Previously

A Giant Christmas Bulb (Castle Hub Area),
Mistletoe in the Fireworks Plaza,
Snow Globe (Main Street, U.S.A.),
Ugly Christmas Sweater (Fantasyland),
Jack Skellington’s ghost dog Zero from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” (Haunted Mansion),
A Few Jubilant Favorites from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” Welcome You to the Celebration! (Entrance of Magic Kingdom Park),
Your Favorite Fashionable Fairy is ready with a Little Yuletide Pixie Dust (Main Street, U.S.A.),
Toy Soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are Marching through the Winter Wonderland (Main Street, U.S.A) --- You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot!
&The Kringle Crew doing the Candy Cane Twist (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree).


----------



## DisneyDad2015

iheartglaciers said:


> If the party tickets are linked to our Magic Bands, we don't need to bring the plastic cards they sent in the mail, right?  Just want to confirm since it's our first party



This is correct.


----------



## Pdollar88

Come on full party report...need to know all the details about when Jack/Sandy Claws showed up.


----------



## Sophie_2003

And the dwarves.......


----------



## wishuponastar1984

Just wanted to report that I was able to successfully book FP+ for party day at the 30-day mark for the December 10th party. I do not have any other ticket or annual pass. The only ticket on MDE is the party. I am down there for a work conference and decided to treat myself to the party since I needed to be at my conference first thing on Monday and was going to need to fly on Sunday regardless. First time doing the parks alone! Hopefully, I can get into MK timely to make it to Jungle Cruise. Was able to book 
Jungle Cruise 3:30 PM - 4:30 PM
Peter Pan's Flight 4:30 PM - 5:30 PM 
Space Mountain 5:30 PM - 6:00 PM


----------



## CMNJ

monique5 said:


> *Magic Shots *--- Can anyone confirm for 2017?
> TIA!
> 
> Any new Magic Shots????
> 
> Previously
> 
> A Giant Christmas Bulb (Castle Hub Area),
> Mistletoe in the Fireworks Plaza,
> Snow Globe (Main Street, U.S.A.),
> Ugly Christmas Sweater (Fantasyland),
> Jack Skellington’s ghost dog Zero from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” (Haunted Mansion),
> A Few Jubilant Favorites from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” Welcome You to the Celebration! (Entrance of Magic Kingdom Park),
> Your Favorite Fashionable Fairy is ready with a Little Yuletide Pixie Dust (Main Street, U.S.A.),
> Toy Soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are Marching through the Winter Wonderland (Main Street, U.S.A) --- You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot!
> &The Kringle Crew doing the Candy Cane Twist (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree).


Going to the party tonight but I can confirm they have mistletoe magic shot on Main Street and in the Hub area during the day
I asked about other Christmas shots and the photopass photographer said the others are only offered at the party (for what it is worth)
I will try to get some more tonight and confirm what I can


----------



## monique5

CMNJ said:


> Going to the party tonight but I can confirm they have mistletoe magic shot on Main Street and in the Hub area during the day
> I asked about other Christmas shots and the photopass photographer said the others are only offered at the party (for what it is worth)
> I will try to get some more tonight and confirm what I can


----------



## monica9

Did anyone last night check out rovers Christmas at the carousel of progress?


----------



## AntJulie

monique5 said:


> What happened to our countdown tickers?



I was wondering the same thing. Thought it was just mine!


----------



## SilSprBea

AntJulie said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Thought it was just mine!



Mine's been acting funny for a while. It stopped updating and (at least to my view) was stuck at 65 days when we are there two weeks from tomorrow.  However, I still see mine, but don't see any others!


----------



## jessbee25

So we decided last minute to add a MVMCP to our trip in December! It will be our first Christmas party and I am so excited! I think we're doing the 12/5 party, it's my DD's (and Walt's, of course!) birthday. I'm almost all the way through this thread, thanks to everyone for the fantastic info. Can't wait to see what everyone's experiences are like in the next few weeks!


----------



## AntJulie

SilSprBea said:


> Mine's been acting funny for a while. It stopped updating and (at least to my view) was stuck at 65 days when we are there two weeks from tomorrow. However, I still see mine, but don't see any others!



I just made a new one. Hope it stays!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *Magic Shots *--- Can anyone confirm for 2017?
> TIA!
> 
> Any new Magic Shots????
> 
> Previously
> 
> A Giant Christmas Bulb (Castle Hub Area),
> Mistletoe in the Fireworks Plaza,
> Snow Globe (Main Street, U.S.A.),
> Ugly Christmas Sweater (Fantasyland),
> Jack Skellington’s ghost dog Zero from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” (Haunted Mansion),
> A Few Jubilant Favorites from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” Welcome You to the Celebration! (Entrance of Magic Kingdom Park),
> Your Favorite Fashionable Fairy is ready with a Little Yuletide Pixie Dust (Main Street, U.S.A.),
> Toy Soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are Marching through the Winter Wonderland (Main Street, U.S.A) --- You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot!
> &The Kringle Crew doing the Candy Cane Twist (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree).



I've been asking WDW Facebook Magic Shot and WDW Twitter and I keep getting "Stay tuned to Disney Parks Blog"  UGH!!!  So sorry everyone!  November 23, 2016 is when some were released on DPB.  

*DPB 2016 Link*:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ated-magic-shots-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## SilSprBea

AntJulie said:


> I just made a new one. Hope it stays!


I see yours!  BTW, what shows up in my countdown for you? I wonder if everyone sees 65 days or if its only me that sees that!


----------



## CarlyMur09

Going to the 12/3 party! There's going to be five of us (all adults) for a 3 night, 4 day trip down to WDW for the weekend. All very last minute, and we're used to longer trips, so it's been a whirlwind of planning and making sure everything's good. Can't wait for the party! The videos we've been watching are only making us more excited!


----------



## CMNJ

I asked 2 more photographers (Main Street and in front of train station) about Christmas magic shots but so far the only one we could get during the day was the mistletoe one


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I've been asking WDW Facebook Magic Shot and WDW Twitter and I keep getting "Stay tuned to Disney Parks Blog"  UGH!!!  So sorry everyone!  November 23, 2016 is when some were released on DPB.
> 
> *DPB 2016 Link*:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ated-magic-shots-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



I have last years info (DPB) & KtP added to what I had left off -- all on Post #1. I just didn't add photos to Post #1. They've been hard to come by, good images that aren't too large. Also, was hoping for some new ones. Oh, well!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> I have last years info (DPB) & KtP added to what I had left off -- all on Post #1. I just didn't add photos to Post #1. They've been hard to come by, good images that aren't too large. Also, was hoping for some new ones. Oh, well!



I just keep digging I really don't want to post without having confirmation.


----------



## AntJulie

SilSprBea said:


> I see yours! BTW, what shows up in my countdown for you? I wonder if everyone sees 65 days or if its only me that sees that!








16 DAYS!


----------



## JETSDAD

SilSprBea said:


> Mine's been acting funny for a while. It stopped updating and (at least to my view) was stuck at 65 days when we are there two weeks from tomorrow.  However, I still see mine, but don't see any others!


I was seeing 22 days but refreshed and it now shows 15.  People will see whatever it showed when they first 'saw' it. If you refresh it should show properly.


----------



## monique5

I liked my Old Countdown Ticker Better. 

Looks like http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/ is having trouble, error message.


----------



## Pdollar88

I'm going to MVMCP on 12/1 -- the Pop Warner stuff starts on Dec. 2. I'm mostly concerned about that Saturday at Epcot for those droves of folks, but will the championships have an impact on the Christmas Party?


----------



## siskaren

Pdollar88 said:


> I'm going to MVMCP on 12/1 -- the Pop Warner stuff starts on Dec. 2. I'm mostly concerned about that Saturday at Epcot for those droves of folks, but will the championships have an impact on the Christmas Party?



I can't imagine a lot of them springing for the almost $100 a person, especially when it runs till midnight, which means getting to bed late the night before.


----------



## Nikki G

Now that our trip to Disney is only 40 days away (yippee!!!) I've started thinking strategy for the party. I have two littles (8 and 5) so I doubt we will make it to midnight, but we are hoping to push it as late as we can. I know that experiencing the parade and fireworks from Main Street and the Hub are the things to do, but we want a different strategy. Are there other good viewing spots for the fireworks? Can you view them well from anywhere, or is it like HEA and there are projections you can only see from the front? I am essentially looking for a somewhat off the beaten path spot on the fringes of the masses to watch the shows and fireworks. One that would allow use easier in and out. Won't be optimal viewing, but good enough that we can at least experience them. We plan to watch the parade from Frontierland and then head to rides as soon as it passes. Any thoughts?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Can't wait for confirmation of the magic shot with Zero outside of HM - i missed that last year and would love to get that in this year.  A "non" party question, are the lantern photos still going on? and if so during the party as well?


----------



## Pdollar88

siskaren said:


> I can't imagine a lot of them springing for the almost $100 a person, especially when it runs till midnight, which means getting to bed late the night before.



Ah yes. That makes sense. Thanks for that!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Nikki G said:


> Now that our trip to Disney is only 40 days away (yippee!!!) I've started thinking strategy for the party. I have two littles (8 and 5) so I doubt we will make it to midnight, but we are hoping to push it as late as we can. I know that experiencing the parade and fireworks from Main Street and the Hub are the things to do, but we want a different strategy. Are there other good viewing spots for the fireworks? Can you view them well from anywhere, or is it like HEA and there are projections you can only see from the front? I am essentially looking for a somewhat off the beaten path spot on the fringes of the masses to watch the shows and fireworks. One that would allow use easier in and out. Won't be optimal viewing, but good enough that we can at least experience them. We plan to watch the parade from Frontierland and then head to rides as soon as it passes. Any thoughts?



Non-traditional places for the fireworks...

Behind the castle. You'll be able to experience the fireworks going off all around you. Bonus, if you watch in front of Beast's castle some of the fireworks look nice behind the castle and you might be able to find a photopass photographer who is set up and can get fireworks in the background of your picture.

On an attraction. Fireworks are great from Dumbo, sometimes the CMs will even keep the spinners going and let you stay on. SDMT, if you are riding this during the fireworks they go off all around you. If you plan this, I would try to time it so you see the beginning, then you can stay in Fantasyland and watch. Also BTMR, but the 5 year old may be too young for that.


----------



## CarolynFH

FinnsMom7 said:


> Can't wait for confirmation of the magic shot with Zero outside of HM - i missed that last year and would love to get that in this year.  A "non" party question, are the lantern photos still going on? and if so during the party as well?



I can confirm the Magic Shot with Zero! DH & I got it last night. There’s even a video version where he materializes from a cloud and then floats/flies in front of us.


----------



## FinnsMom7

CarolynFH said:


> I can confirm the Magic Shot with Zero! DH & I got it last night. There’s even a video version where he materializes from a cloud and then floats/flies in front of us.


Oh Yay!!!! Thank you!


----------



## indyannamom

If anyone with food allergy issues happens to check ingredient lists (if available) for the free treats and drinks during the party....it would be amazing if you can snap a quick photo and post! 

My oldest DD has some unusual food allergies...but she's a kid and we try as much as possible to let her have what everyone else gets to have.  

Yes, there are allergy friendly treats offered, but that doesn't always work for her either.  They do usually have those wrapped, so ingredients are right at hand...but she still may not be able to have them.  

A simple glance at the ingredient info will give us all the info we need.  I'm just a little worried the treat locations won't have the info with them for the regular treats!


----------



## jessbee25

FoxC63 said:


> *NEW Pluto Holiday Popcorn Bucket!
> *
> View attachment 281782
> 
> 
> $13.50 plus tax with $1.50 length-of-stay refills. The refills are available at popcorn carts all around the parks.  On sale now.
> Link:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-pluto-holiday-popcorn-bucket-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/



I don't really care for popcorn, but I'm pretty sure I need to add this to my Christmas list!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Pdollar88 said:


> I'm going to MVMCP on 12/1 -- the Pop Warner stuff starts on Dec. 2. I'm mostly concerned about that Saturday at Epcot for those droves of folks, but will the championships have an impact on the Christmas Party?


What "Pop Warner stuff"?  I must have totally missed something...


----------



## Pdollar88

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What "Pop Warner stuff"?  I must have totally missed something...



Nothing parks related -- it's the Pop Warner National Championships (for cheerleading?). I was seeing people talking about crowd levels in relation to it, so I got worried. From what others said, I don't think I need to worry about their impact on the parks -- just at the value resorts.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Pdollar88 said:


> Nothing parks related -- it's the Pop Warner National Championships (for cheerleading?). I was seeing people talking about crowd levels in relation to it, so I got worried. From what others said, I don't think I need to worry about their impact on the parks -- just at the value resorts.


Whew!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## FoxC63

jessbee25 said:


> I don't really care for popcorn, but I'm pretty sure I need to add this to my Christmas list!



It's a really cute bucket!  I will say this during MNSSHP we had TWO popcorn buckets; Pumpkin Mickey & Oogie Boogie. 

Disney Parks Blog stated Pumpkin Mickey would be available everyday to purchase at EP, HS & MK.  Many DISers confirmed this as well, but when we were there last week in October I only saw one popcorn stand in EPCOT with a sign however she was sold out.

The 2017 MNSSHP Special Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket sold out super early.

When we attended the party on the 29th I was able to purchase Pumpkin Mickey at 6:30pm however we were told they would only be for sale starting at 7pm.  The CM sold me the bucket because I was sick and leaving the park.

It was rumored the Oogie Boogie would be sold during the Christmas party whether this comes to fruition I would highly recommend getting your buckets early on even asking others here to help you out.


----------



## LucyBC80

So Minnie with Daisy, Donald with Scrooge. Is Santa Goofy by himself near Barnstormer?


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*Full menus for the Holiday Kitchens at the Epcot International Festival of the Holidays 2017*

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holidays-around-the-world-at-epcot/news/10nov2017-full-menus-for-the-holiday-kitchens-at-the-epcot-international-festival-of-the-holidays-2017


----------



## rlessig

Any word on what time Sandy Claws is coming out?


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> So Minnie with Daisy, Donald with Scrooge. Is Santa Goofy by himself near Barnstormer?



Yes to all based on reports.


----------



## Sophie_2003

Dwarves out at 6:15. We were let in to MK at 3:45


----------



## CMNJ

Sorry not the best pic but hadn’t seen this shirt posted anywhere. It’s a hoodie (thin material) with the party emblem on it and magic kingdom on the left sleeve


----------



## Pdollar88

Sophie_2003 said:


> Dwarves out at 6:15. We were let in to MK at 3:45



Nice to know! I’m going to assume Jack came out roughly the same time. My hope is to be in line for him by 4:50.


----------



## CMNJ

Scrooge and Donald meeting together at Casey Jr 
Minnie and Daisy I think are down by the train station 
Santa Goofy by barnstormer (in line now)
Scrooge line was REALLY long by 6:30 and they never turned off the stupid whistle from the train at Casey jr so we opted out and joined the goofy line at 6:45


----------



## Ashleyfaz

Do they close the lines to the characters (7 dwarfs or Sandy claws)? I see reports of people being in line between 4-6. Can you just show up after the fireworks? Or will the line be closed?


----------



## karalecia26

Ashleyfaz said:


> Do they close the lines to the characters (7 dwarfs or Sandy claws)? I see reports of people being in line between 4-6. Can you just show up after the fireworks? Or will the line be closed?



Last year DS and I happened to be walking past Jack after the 2nd parade and the line was almost non existent.  We had about a 15 minute wait only because he took a break right when we got into line.  It was the last party of the season and almost 11:30pm but still had an amazing interaction!  What a way to have my DS spend his 10th birthday


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Sophie_2003 said:


> Dwarves out at 6:15. We were let in to MK at 3:45



Thank you!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Sophie_2003 said:


> Dwarves out at 6:15. We were let in to MK at 3:45


How long was the line by 6:15? And for those in it once they came out how long was it until photo turn


----------



## cindy17

Sophie_2003 said:


> Dwarves out at 6:15. We were let in to MK at 3:45


Going to our first party on 14th! How long to Dwarves stay out? I know they take breaks, but are they at this station for lenghth of entire party?


----------



## buteraa

Can you buy party merchandise any time during the party or only certain times?  I need that dancing reindeer shirt!


----------



## rlessig

_ Does anyone know what time MK does A Frozen Holiday Wish on Non-Party nights?_


----------



## monique5

CMNJ said:


> Scrooge and Donald meeting together at Casey Jr
> Minnie and Daisy I think are down by the train station
> Santa Goofy by barnstormer (in line now)
> Scrooge line was REALLY long by 6:30 and they never turned off the stupid whistle from the train at Casey jr so we opted out and joined the goofy line at 6:45



@CMNJ - thanks!


----------



## monique5

rlessig said:


> _ Does anyone know what time MK does A Frozen Holiday Wish on Non-Party nights?_



It should be 6:15pm.


----------



## CMNJ

Magic shots info I’ve gathered so far
Candy cane shot over the head taken near the rose garden area and at the giant ornament near the steam boat in liberty square
Told that the snow globe was in the hub area but not near the partners statue (didn’t find it yet)
In frontierland being entertained by the country bears and the Reindeer wranglers


----------



## CMNJ

Ok I found the snow globe magic shot 
It is to the left of the partners statue in the hub


----------



## jessbee25

lyndzerz said:


> Any word on if Moana is really meeting and if so how long of a wait?! I'm going to my first MVMCP on Tuesday!



Also curious about Moana, do you think she will be dressed in some sort of "winter" outfit? My DD loves her, but she's been hesitant with some characters so we probably won't wait too long in case she suddenly gets shy. We are going on a Tuesday so hopefully lines won't be too bad!


----------



## jpeterson

jessbee25 said:


> Also curious about Moana, do you think she will be dressed in some sort of "winter" outfit? My DD loves her, but she's been hesitant with some characters so we probably won't wait too long in case she suddenly gets shy. We are going on a Tuesday so hopefully lines won't be too bad!


I'm wondering the same thing.  My son would love to meet Moana.  He declined last December because he hadn't seen the movie yet, now he has seen it 20+ times.


----------



## JamieH

Nikki G said:


> Now that our trip to Disney is only 40 days away (yippee!!!) I've started thinking strategy for the party. I have two littles (8 and 5) so I doubt we will make it to midnight, but we are hoping to push it as late as we can. I know that experiencing the parade and fireworks from Main Street and the Hub are the things to do, but we want a different strategy. Are there other good viewing spots for the fireworks? Can you view them well from anywhere, or is it like HEA and there are projections you can only see from the front? I am essentially looking for a somewhat off the beaten path spot on the fringes of the masses to watch the shows and fireworks. One that would allow use easier in and out. Won't be optimal viewing, but good enough that we can at least experience them. We plan to watch the parade from Frontierland and then head to rides as soon as it passes. Any thoughts?



We are planning to view them from Fantasyland ... we did this for MNSSHP a couple of years ago and it was amazing b/c the fireworks were literally surrounding us.   The kids were amazed!   I know its not the typical "fireworks behind the castle" experience, but we are doing the dessert party one night for HEA so I figured we'd sacrifice that view for a more comfortable and different experience.


----------



## FidFam

jessbee25 said:


> Also curious about Moana, do you think she will be dressed in some sort of "winter" outfit? My DD loves her, but she's been hesitant with some characters so we probably won't wait too long in case she suddenly gets shy. We are going on a Tuesday so hopefully lines won't be too bad!


She was dressed in her regular attire. We waited about 30 minutes for our daughter to see her tonight from 9:15-9:45. We weren't going to wait and the cast member told us it was the shortest the line usually ever gets so we stuck it out. Hope that helps?


----------



## CMNJ

Ok more magic shot info

1. Toy soldiers on Main Street facing the castle (they also had a photographer taking pics toward the tree (flagpole area) who could not do them

2. Reindeer and gingerbread man at park entrance (in front of the train station)

3. Hasn’t shown up yet but the lady who took our picture in the hub near the partners statue said we will have a magic shot with tinker bell in a santa outfit

4. Not a party exclusive but some pics near the hub (both this am and at party) have had Olaf in them including an animated one. We did not ask for it nor did anyone tell us about it-it simply showed up
I think I have seen this magic shot in the past but not for a while and it seems more fitting this time of year

5. They are doing the haunted mansion lantern shot still (thought that was a Halloween thing)

6. The giant ornament they take pics with us avail in both red and green. We saw red at the bypass and green over by the boat in liberty square
The bypass also had frames to take pics with like they do for other special events

FYI photos in the hub have intermittent stops (every time there is a show on the castle stage, parade, or fireworks). I realized the parade and fireworks but the stage show caught me off guard and we missed out on a great picture opportunity as a result. So be aware of long photopass lines and the various hub activities


----------



## _Laurie_D

I was able to book an ADR for Liberty Tree Cavern at magic kingdom on a party night for 6:30pm. I do not have mvmcp tickets for that night. Does anyone know if they will allow me to keep that reservation?


----------



## Anjali1712

Any information if parade viewing is included in the dessert party? I am sorry if it has already been mentioned. I might have missed it with all the news in the last few days.


----------



## Nikki G

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Non-traditional places for the fireworks...
> 
> Behind the castle. You'll be able to experience the fireworks going off all around you. Bonus, if you watch in front of Beast's castle some of the fireworks look nice behind the castle and you might be able to find a photopass photographer who is set up and can get fireworks in the background of your picture.






JamieH said:


> We are planning to view them from Fantasyland ... we did this for MNSSHP a couple of years ago and it was amazing b/c the fireworks were literally surrounding us. The kids were amazed! I know its not the typical "fireworks behind the castle" experience, but we are doing the dessert party one night for HEA so I figured we'd sacrifice that view for a more comfortable and different experience.



Viewing the fireworks from Fantasyland it is! This was my initial thought but glad to hear it's definitely a good idea. Do you think if we stand over in that walkway/gardeny type of area in between Crystal Palace and Liberty Square for any of the shows at the castle we would be able to see from there? I feel like my family randomly ended up there (in front of Crystal palace maybe?) for a show last year and it seemed decent but we haven't been to MK enough for me to be able to completely recall what's over there. Then we could make a quick escape via those side paths and make it to our spot for the parade somewhere along Frontierland/Liberty Square to allow us a quick escape in the direction of Fantasyland/behind the castle to the rides/whatever other experiences we come up with while everyone else is watching the parade and other show before the fireworks. Can you see the theme of quick escapes? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mdsleiman

Does the meet and greets last the entire party or a set time?  I am trying to plan our night and cant find the answer


----------



## LucyBC80

This is what I have as fas as plan go for the 28th.

- Pirates of the Caribbean FP 3:10pm‑4:10pm

- Buzz Lightyear's FP 4:20pm‑5:20pm 

- Pooh FP 5:30pm‑6:30pm 

- Enter line for 7D 5:30pm

- Meet 7 Dwarfs

- Stalk a spot near MS Bakery for the Parade

- Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime Parade 8:30pm

- Enter Line too Meet Santa

- Meet Santa Claus 9:15pm (assuming a 40m line)

- See the Reindeer Wranglers 9:30pm

- find  a spot near the bridge to Liberty Square to see HW

- See Holiday Wishes 10pm

- Mickey's Most Merriest Celebration 10:30pm

- See VoicePlay 11:10pm

- See A Totally Tomorrowland Christmas Show 11:35pm

I believe it's pretty doable and we'll get to experience most of everything the party has to offer. For our other parties we will focus more on characters (Scrooge, Santa Goofy, Jack as Sandy Claws, Mickey, Minnie and Daisy) and go to Club Tinsel, but for our first party of the season we'll probably be too excited to do more than what I listed.

Thoughts?


----------



## monique5

Anjali1712 said:


> Any information if parade viewing is included in the dessert party? I am sorry if it has already been mentioned. I might have missed it with all the news in the last few days.



Post#1 is correct, it does not state parade viewing. Also, posted few pages back, after 1st party, no parade viewing with dessert party. Bummer.


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> This is what I have as fas as plan go for the 28th.
> 
> - Pirates of the Caribbean FP 3:10pm‑4:10pm
> 
> - Buzz Lightyear's FP 4:20pm‑5:20pm
> 
> - Pooh FP 5:30pm‑6:30pm
> 
> - Enter line for 7D 5:30pm
> 
> - Meet 7 Dwarfs
> 
> - Stalk a spot near MS Bakery for the Parade
> 
> - Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime Parade 8:30pm
> 
> - Enter Line too Meet Santa
> 
> - Meet Santa Claus 9:15pm (assuming a 40m line)
> 
> - See the Reindeer Wranglers 9:30pm
> 
> - find  a spot near the bridge to Liberty Square to see HW
> 
> - See Holiday Wishes 10pm
> 
> - Mickey's Most Merriest Celebration 10:30pm
> 
> - See VoicePlay 11:10pm
> 
> - See A Totally Tomorrowland Christmas Show 11:35pm
> 
> I believe it's pretty doable and we'll get to experience most of everything the party has to offer. For our other parties we will focus more on characters (Scrooge, Santa Goofy, Jack as Sandy Claws, Mickey, Minnie and Daisy) and go to Club Tinsel, but for our first party of the season we'll probably be too excited to do more than what I listed.
> 
> Thoughts?



Looks good & doable. But 7D start meeting @ 6:15pm, so PP probably lining up by 5, if not b4. So that would throw your times off going forward after meeting them for things like parade & so forth.


----------



## monique5

*Posted in FB group. Anyone see this?*

Allowing day guests in character lines until 6pm? PP specifically stated occurred in Moana line @ the 1st party.


----------



## apdebord

We went to the first party and had a blast! Just got home last night after being at WDW for 10 days. Because we were there for so long, and late info on the party, we went in with no plan. Even though it was sold out, it didn’t feel like it. We went to the Nov 1st MNSSHP and that felt a lot more crowded. We had no desire to meet characters, but I peeked at lines when we walked by: Sandy Claws maybe had 15 people after the fireworks? Moana had about 20 after the 2nd parade. Honestly I think Merida had more people waiting when we walked on that side. 

Anyway, we got to MK around 4:45. We left our room at YC at 3:45. Advice if you are staying at a resort that shares bus stops with another resort or has multiple stops: walk to the first stop if you want a seat. It was standing room only when we left YC but we still stopped at BC for more people. I’ve never been on a bus that crowded. It was just DH and I, but that would have been a good time to Minnie Van. Went through security and scanned our magic bands with no problem. More advice if you get your wristband at the main gate, don’t stop at the first person you see with bands, that line is long. Walk closer to the train station, there’s people with no lines. We went through the bypass and got a giant Santa cookie. Did not stop for the PhotoPass which was posing with the party ornament. Used our FP for 7DMT. Then went on HM with no wait. Got a dole whip float, then walked over to Jingle Cruise. Wait time was posted as 40 minutes, so we knew we would have plenty of time to split the float...it ended up being about 8 minutes so we chugged it. We then walked onto Pirates just before 6:15. CMs were checking wristbands at the entrance. We got to HM at 6:45 as they were setting up the Magic Shot...still waiting for Zero to show up  Made our first treat stop at Pinocchio (not on the map?) for hot chocolate and all FOUR! cookies- 1 wrapped Santa, snickerdoodle, ginger molasses and peppermint. That ginger molasses though...I want to find the recipe!  We saw Snow White and Aurora come out with their Princes promptly at 7 in front of the turrets between the Pinocchio restrooms and BOG. Line looked short. We then went on Peoplemover for the best view of the castle (I think). We went to Casey’s for dinner. We ordered and paid and I asked DH to go find a spot behind the Hub in front of the Plaza. When I walked back to him, CMs were holding a rope and checking wristbands just outside of Casey’s on Main Street. We could see bits and pieces of the stage show, but I enjoyed the castle projections and music more. We then had a perfect view of the castle lighting at 8:15. Could only see the character’s heads, but it was fine. We got the mistletoe Magic Shot on the bridge into Tomorrowland near Laugh Floor/Stitch. Rode Buzz and the Speedway (DH’s car broke down lol) and hit up both treat spots in Tomorrowland. Walked back in front of the castle around 9:40(?) We were able to see the last few minutes of the show and then people left before fireworks! We were front and almost center. Did not feel tight  at all. This was time stamped at 9:45:

I’d prefer to be a little further back, but it was pretty incredible. It was tight walking to Liberty Square after, but we were able to jump in line for the Treat Spot (more ginger cookies!).  We sat in the rocking chairs behind the ticket office for a while. We then walked to Tortugas for the pretzel and found our spot in Frontierland for the parade. We arrived around 10:50 and had no trouble finding enough space for me to sit on the ground. It was great! We followed the parade out, cut through Adventureland then the Emporium. Stopped in front of the tree for the Magic Shot (video and a picture with a border). Then safely made it to the exit under CMs instructions. Got the Magic Shot outside (too big to post)...just a gingerbread man and reindeer overlay. It’s cute. I’m sad we didn’t do any other Magic Shots, but we honestly did not see many photographers out. We didn’t time being on Main Street correctly for those photos. It did snow on Main Street periodically.  Sorry for the ramble, all my thoughts are not together yet. Like I said we had a lot of fun!


----------



## LucyBC80

monique5 said:


> Looks good & doable. But 7D start meeting @ 6:15pm, so PP probably lining up by 5, if not b4. So that would throw your times off going forward after meeting them for things like parade & so forth.


I'll try to move up my latests FP to an earlier time as soon I'm done with POC so I can be in line to the Dwarfs around 5pm. If I can't I'll just forget about Pooh and ride it during the party between shows.


----------



## monique5

@apdebord - Confirming Merida meeting during party? Thanks


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> I'll try to move up my latests FP to an earlier time as soon I'm done with POC so I can be in line to the Dwarfs around 5pm. If I can't I'll just forget about Pooh and ride it during the party between shows.



Just letting you know what was reported— a heads up. Wasn’t sure if you had been keeping up, lots of pages past 3D. Wasn’t sure of your priorities either.


----------



## kate3177

My sister and I were at the party last night. We waited in line for the Winnie the Pooh characters (which was about 20 minutes) and Ariel and Eric (which was about fifteen), got all the complimentary treats on offer, rode all tomorrowland and fantasyland favorites, watched the dance party, and watched front row the 11:00pm parade on Main Street and the fireworks before that. It was such a good time, but we didn't try to get everything in. We also had a dinner reservation at Be Our Guest at 5:20. I'm attending the last party and will have to wait in lines for 7D and nick and Judy since my DH, DD 12, and DD 10 will be with me. My girls have been coming since they were 8 weeks old so the rare characters are a huge deal to them.
 I was happy at how much less crowded holiday wishes feels to watch compared to HEA. I'm happy I went with my sister and have a better game plan before the whole family is looking at me to get everything they want done in a short five hour time period cause the time did go fast last night but it was so much fun.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I appreciate all the reports, input, and just plain excitement on this thread!


----------



## CMNJ

One more magic shot to confirm-under the tree in the flagpole area they add the Kringle crew into your shot and it says Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party

Also don’t worry if the magic shots don’t immediately show up. My holiday tinker bell ones and my toy soldiers took until 10 this morning to show up. So I’d give it a day for them to show up before contacting photopass.


----------



## apdebord

monique5 said:


> @apdebord - Confirming Merida meeting during party? Thanks



Now I’m doubting when I saw her. We were back and forth so much. I don’t want to confirm anything but I believe it was dark when I saw her out, which would have been after 6. Apologize if I’m incorrect.


----------



## Neenie1

We are a party of 4 adults going to the party on December 17.  We're not into the parades or characters.  Can anyone give us some advice on how to navigate to get on the rides?  When we went several years ago, we were unable to get to the rides we wanted because routes were blocked by parade.  Do you think we should start in Tomorrowland, Fantasyland or Adventureland?  We'll be in the park early for dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern, so we will head out around 7:00 p.m.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## apdebord

CMNJ said:


> Also don’t worry if the magic shots don’t immediately show up. My holiday tinker bell ones and my toy soldiers took until 10 this morning to show up. So I’d give it a day for them to show up before contacting photopass.



What night did you go? Our Zero pic was taken around 6:45 Thursday night. I was going to give it 48 hours.


----------



## Disney Bear

We're going on the 8th December.  Really can't wait it ill be our first Christmas party.  Just 2 adults, hoping to see the parades, shows etc, try all the treats and just soak in the atmosphere.  Not going for the M & G, and not bothered about rides as we will be there all day.  Really can't wait.  Any suggestions on a plan or tips for us would be appreciated.


----------



## sclarked

Disney Bear said:


> We're going on the 8th December.  Really can't wait it ill be our first Christmas party.  Just 2 adults, hoping to see the parades, shows etc, try all the treats and just soak in the atmosphere.  Not going for the M & G, and not bothered about rides as we will be there all day.  Really can't wait.  Any suggestions on a plan or tips for us would be appreciated.


This was us last night. We got there around 5, headed to our FP for BTMR, then wandered and just took in everything. We did teacups and carousel and Space Mountain, and picked up some treats before finding a spot that was perfect for seeing the parade. We were there from like 7:30, so we saw the Christmas stage show, A Frozen Holiday Wish (I don’t like frozen, but gee this is magical) and the parade. The parade was such a highlight for us. Every other time we’ve been to a Disney park, which isn’t often as we live in Australia, the full parade has been rained out. Tip: strollers tend to take up most of the curbside - pick a spot directly behind a stroller - chances are nobody will stand right in front of you and you’ll have a great view. After the parade, we noticed that meet Mickey was only 5 minutes so we headed there and that was AMAZING!! and then picked a spot for the fireworks (again, magical), after which we hightailed it to 7DMT along with everyone else. Wait time said 50 minutes but we were on in 30. After that, we wandered around and absorbed Christmas vibes and holiday treats - and left as the second parade was starting.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney Bear said:


> We're going on the 8th December.  Really can't wait it ill be our first Christmas party.  Just 2 adults, hoping to see the parades, shows etc, try all the treats and just soak in the atmosphere.  Not going for the M & G, and not bothered about rides as we will be there all day.  Really can't wait.  Any suggestions on a plan or tips for us would be appreciated.


I'm tempted to go solo and do just this.


----------



## jessbee25

FidFam said:


> She was dressed in her regular attire. We waited about 30 minutes for our daughter to see her tonight from 9:15-9:45. We weren't going to wait and the cast member told us it was the shortest the line usually ever gets so we stuck it out. Hope that helps?



Thanks for the info! I was hoping she would be in some sort of holiday outfit, but oh well... 30 minutes isn't too bad, but if that's the shortest it usually gets we might skip her. My DD will say she wants to meet someone and then we get up there and she freaks out and wants to leave. She is almost 3, so you just never know how it's going to go!


----------



## jessbee25

JamieH said:


> We are planning to view them from Fantasyland ... we did this for MNSSHP a couple of years ago and it was amazing b/c the fireworks were literally surrounding us.   The kids were amazed!   I know its not the typical "fireworks behind the castle" experience, but we are doing the dessert party one night for HEA so I figured we'd sacrifice that view for a more comfortable and different experience.



Never really though about watching from Fantasyland! We will have two little ones so sitting for an hour for a good spot just seems like a bad idea. Definitely will consider this!


----------



## rlessig

I think i have a good final rough plan for our party night on 12/3. 3 of us going (DW, DD6 & Myself)
We already have park tickets with our package for each day of our stay. We decided later that we would attend our first MVMCP.
We will use our regular day ticket and arrive at MK around 1:30 -2:00 and already have our FP's linked to our day ticket.
Here's what we have.....

*1:20 - 2:20  FP+* Jingle Cruise (will catch later time *2:20*)
*2:25 - 3:25  FP+* Pirates of the Carribean (will catch early time as soon as done Jingle Cruise)
Make way toward Fantasyland and pick up party wristbands @ Mickeys Philharmagic after *4:00*
*4:15 - 5:15  FP+* 7DMT 
Grab a bite to eat and be in line for Sandy Claws around *5:00 *
Hoping Sandy Claws will be out early and be done with M&G by *7:00*
Hit whatever treat stations we pass by  .........
To Club Tinsel for dance party(DD6 will love this) 
Do some rides- specifically around *8:00-8:30 *during first parade.  Maybe another character M&G if lines are reasonable.
Around *9:30* grab a treat and find a good spot on Main Steet to watch *Holiday wishes @10:00 *and then the *2nd parade @ 11:00* *(Could really use any suggestions on a good spot to stay to watch both the fireworks and parade without having to move. I'm assuming towards the end of Main Street near the Hub would be OK)*
Grab our SOTMK cards on our way out after parade*( I'm assuming they will still be given out this late. Am i wrong?)*
*Leave MK*
*Edited to add we don't have too much interest in..... *

*A Frozen Holiday Wish (Will see this on another non-party night)*
*A Totally Tomorrowland Christmas Show*
*VoicePlay *
*Not worried about a great view of  Mickey’s Most Merriest Celebration. We will catch what we can of it @ 10:30 between watching Holiday Wishes and waiting for 2nd Parade *
*Any thoughts or suggestions are very welcome.

*


----------



## Disney Bear

sclarked said:


> This was us last night. We got there around 5, headed to our FP for BTMR, then wandered and just took in everything. We did teacups and carousel and Space Mountain, and picked up some treats before finding a spot that was perfect for seeing the parade. We were there from like 7:30, so we saw the Christmas stage show, A Frozen Holiday Wish (I don’t like frozen, but gee this is magical) and the parade. The parade was such a highlight for us. Every other time we’ve been to a Disney park, which isn’t often as we live in Australia, the full parade has been rained out. Tip: strollers tend to take up most of the curbside - pick a spot directly behind a stroller - chances are nobody will stand right in front of you and you’ll have a great view. After the parade, we noticed that meet Mickey was only 5 minutes so we headed there and that was AMAZING!! and then picked a spot for the fireworks (again, magical), after which we hightailed it to 7DMT along with everyone else. Wait time said 50 minutes but we were on in 30. After that, we wandered around and absorbed Christmas vibes and holiday treats - and left as the second parade was starting.



Thanks for the tip, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Disney Bear

twinklebug said:


> I'm tempted to go solo and do just this.


----------



## KimiK

My family and I are going to be going on a 10 day trip starting 12/13 and we just got our tickets for 12/21 for the Christmas party! I have always wanted to be in Disney on my birthday but have never done it, this seems like an EPIC way to celebrate my 50th Birthday. It only took me that many years to make good on my dream.


----------



## Skywise

Neenie1 said:


> We are a party of 4 adults going to the party on December 17.  We're not into the parades or characters.  Can anyone give us some advice on how to navigate to get on the rides?  When we went several years ago, we were unable to get to the rides we wanted because routes were blocked by parade.  Do you think we should start in Tomorrowland, Fantasyland or Adventureland?  We'll be in the park early for dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern, so we will head out around 7:00 p.m.  Any help would be appreciated.



Stick to the "outer loop" for the rides (see the park map) Basically you can from tomorrowland to fantasyland to Haunted Mansion without running into the parade.  The parade route will go from next to Splash Mountain and up through frontierland and liberty town and then around the hub.  I'd do Adventureland/Frontierland first at the MVMCP and then go through fantasyland and tomorrowland.  If you can get to the Haunted Mansion before the first parade you'll never have a problem with it.


----------



## LvsTnk

monique5 said:


> *Posted in FB group. Anyone see this?*
> 
> Allowing day guests in character lines until 6pm? PP specifically stated occurred in Moana line @ the 1st party.



I’m really disappointed about this it’s hard enough to get through any of the character lines as it is. I wonder why they weren’t checking wristbands.


----------



## rlessig




----------



## Skywise

When's a good time to try to get a spot for the 11pm parade on main street? 10:30?  10?


----------



## Neenie1

Skywise said:


> Stick to the "outer loop" for the rides (see the park map) Basically you can from tomorrowland to fantasyland to Haunted Mansion without running into the parade.  The parade route will go from next to Splash Mountain and up through frontierland and liberty town and then around the hub.  I'd do Adventureland/Frontierland first at the MVMCP and then go through fantasyland and tomorrowland.  If you can get to the Haunted Mansion before the first parade you'll never have a problem with it.


----------



## kate3177

Skywise said:


> When's a good time to try to get a spot for the 11pm parade on main street? 10:30?  10?


We got a front row spot right after the fireworks at 10:13pm, but you've got to book it to get there as soon as the finale is over.


----------



## Neenie1

This sounds like a great plan.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## FinnsMom7

If I opt to watch fireworks from fantasyland do they still pipe in music? I know I'll miss projections which is fine since this is my 3rd party - but want to assure music is there


----------



## Skallywag Steph

I'm starting to get anxious about how to do all this.  We're not doing characters but want to do treats, shows,  parade and fireworks. Seems like everything has to be planned around the parade. How long do the stage shows usually last?


----------



## rlessig

Skallywag Steph said:


> How long do the stage shows usually last?


I believe the *Totally Tomorrowland Christmas Show* and *Mickey’s Most Merriest Celebration *each run about *20 minutes.*


----------



## CMNJ

apdebord said:


> What night did you go? Our Zero pic was taken around 6:45 Thursday night. I was going to give it 48 hours.


We went last night-I would probably contact photopass if it has been since Thursday. I was more trying to let people know that sometimes they appear quickly (like 5-10 min later with our reindeer/gingerbread man pic) and sometimes it takes until the following day (like our toy soldiers) so not to worry if they don’t immediately show up. Also to point out to others going to future parties MANY photographers don’t tell/offer the magic shots if they are busy. We specifically had to ask for the candy cane one, the toy soldier one, and my sister’s snow globe one. In all 3 cases there was a long line and I think they were just trying to churn people through. If you don’t see them type something into their device then ask


----------



## CMNJ

rlessig said:


> I believe the *Totally Tomorrowland Christmas Show* and *Mickey’s Most Merriest Celebration *each run about *20 minutes.*


That sounds about right to me


----------



## twinklebug

LvsTnk said:


> I’m really disappointed about this it’s hard enough to get through any of the character lines as it is. I wonder why they weren’t checking wristbands.


The party doesn't begin until 7pm. They're just being nice by letting the party goers in early and having some of the characters out early.
The 6pm time noted is just the cut off for allowing non-party guests into the park. They have 1 hour to zip about and get what they need done, be it shopping, dining, or getting one last ride in.


----------



## wdw_nutz

Hello, 
Can anyone tell me if it's possible to watch the later parade from the train station area please?  As in, up the steps?  Or is this area reserved for VIPs or people paying extra?  Thanks x


----------



## CMNJ

wdw_nutz said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to watch the later parade from the train station area please?  As in, up the steps?  Or is this area reserved for VIPs or people paying extra?  Thanks x


I did not notice ropes up there when we watched the second parade from the flagpole area but it was full of people when we were trying to find a spot around 11


----------



## CMNJ

LvsTnk said:


> I’m really disappointed about this it’s hard enough to get through any of the character lines as it is. I wonder why they weren’t checking wristbands.


I can’t comment on Moana or the first Christmas party but they definitely checked bands for Scrooge last night when the character handlers showed up about 6:40 last night-if you didn’t have a band you had to leave the line. 
That has also been our experience in the past with the seven dwarves. The line formed long before the character handlers showed up so when they showed up we all had to show our party bands or get out of line (and the dwarves started taking pics during regular park hours) 
I will say I did notice A LOT of people after 7 trying to hang out in the hub area. They had the hub roped off right at 7 and if you didn’t have a wristband they wouldn’t let you enter it (had to stay on the walkways on either side of it). I saw SO many people without wristbands who appeared to be camping out along that perimeter. My guess was that they were trying to stay to see the castle stage show and/or the castle lighting/parade. Not trying to accuse people but it seems odd those without wristbands would be just sitting/hanging out there when the park Had closed 30 min ago and they were supposed to be leaving


----------



## siskaren

_Laurie_D said:


> I was able to book an ADR for Liberty Tree Cavern at magic kingdom on a party night for 6:30pm. I do not have mvmcp tickets for that night. Does anyone know if they will allow me to keep that reservation?



I'm pretty sure that the way they're doing it this year is that anyone who doesn't have a party ticket has to leave at 6, so no, you wouldn't be able to keep your reservation.


----------



## FidFam

jessbee25 said:


> Thanks for the info! I was hoping she would be in some sort of holiday outfit, but oh well... 30 minutes isn't too bad, but if that's the shortest it usually gets we might skip her. My DD will say she wants to meet someone and then we get up there and she freaks out and wants to leave. She is almost 3, so you just never know how it's going to go!


Yeah the cast member said it can get up to 2 hours long - which I found hard to believe because the queue area would have had to be 3 times as big to accommodate that kind of line.



sclarked said:


> Wait time said 50 minutes but we were on in 30.


We noted last night that we NEVER waited in a line that was as long as what was posted, generally we found it to be about half of the posted wait times for all the rides.



LvsTnk said:


> I’m really disappointed about this it’s hard enough to get through any of the character lines as it is. I wonder why they weren’t checking wristbands.


They were checking starting right at 6pm. If you didn't have a band you were allowed in any lines.



apdebord said:


> Now I’m doubting when I saw her. We were back and forth so much. I don’t want to confirm anything but I believe it was dark when I saw her out, which would have been after 6. Apologize if I’m incorrect.



She was not out during the party. We have to go back to MK tomorrow during regular park hours as that's the last autograph my daughter really wants before we depart for home.


----------



## CMNJ

Help! Anyone see any reviews of the jingle bell jingle bam dessert party this year, yet? Headed there now but have only seen last year’s info


----------



## LvsTnk

Checking wristbands after the handlers get there is what I was expecting this sounded like they were letting anyone in the line see Moana. We have seen her several times I was just feeling bad for people who have not. We have been to enough parties that we know there are always people without wristbands trying to stay as long as possible this is just a party specific experience and surprising it would be allowed hopefully it wasn’t.


----------



## monique5

LvsTnk said:


> I’m really disappointed about this it’s hard enough to get through any of the character lines as it is. I wonder why they weren’t checking wristbands.



They were, but per PP post CM stated it was before 6pm so okay until then.


----------



## Sherlee

Can anyone confirm that it only snows on main street before the parades and at closing time and how long after midnight does it last?


----------



## FinnsMom7

_Laurie_D said:


> I was able to book an ADR for Liberty Tree Cavern at magic kingdom on a party night for 6:30pm. I do not have mvmcp tickets for that night. Does anyone know if they will allow me to keep that reservation?


Not likely as when you go to check in they would ask for wristband to prove you are allowed in park after 6


----------



## kittyab

I found out there are selling Alex and Ani bracelet Xmas party bracelets.   Anyone seen them?   How much?

http://www.disneyfashionista.com/mickeys-merry-christmas-party-alex-ani-merry-bright/


----------



## KdKyA

What time do you check in for the Dessert Party with Garden Plaza Viewing on MVMCP nights? We love desserts and I have some slow eaters that like to enjoy every single bite  So we don't mind spending time relaxing while we eat. What time should we be at the podium to get seated?


----------



## Pdollar88

I’m wondering how long to budget for characters. I plan to be in line for Sandy Claws by 5 at the latest.

Debating squeezing in at least one more character.

Are the Princess Fairytale Hall wait times in MDE accurate during the party? Wondering if 20-30 would be doable?

Also, if I went to meet Scrooge after the fireworks, would 45 be a good estimated wait?


----------



## magical-me

How cold is it down there.  I kinda wanted to wear Christmas sweaters when I head down there next week, but not sure if it would be too hot?  The lows are in the 60s but the highs in the mid to late 70s.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *Posted in FB group. Anyone see this?*
> 
> Allowing day guests in character lines until 6pm? PP specifically stated occurred in Moana line @ the 1st party.



WHAT!!!?!  That's not right, not at all!


----------



## FoxC63

apdebord said:


> We went to the first party and had a blast!
> We got to HM at 6:45 as they were setting up the Magic Shot...still waiting for Zero to show up
> We got the mistletoe Magic Shot on the bridge into Tomorrowland near Laugh Floor/Stitch.
> Stopped in front of the tree for the Magic Shot (video and a picture with a border).
> Got the Magic Shot outside (too big to post)...just a gingerbread man and reindeer overlay.



So in all you did FOUR Magic Shots/Photopass:
*Zero *at Haunted Mansion
*Mistletoe* on the Bridge into Tomorrowland near Laugh Floor/Stitch
*Picture Frame Prop* by the Christmas Tree
*Reindeer & Gingerbread Man *at the Park Entrance


----------



## GPC0321

Thank you so much to everyone who is posting experiences, updates, and tips! This thread is getting me soooo excited! I'm especially stoked about the Magic Shots as I got Memory Maker for this trip! 

I have to start hammering out a plan! We'll be there December 17th!


----------



## virgo7598

Disney Bear said:


> We're going on the 8th December.  Really can't wait it ill be our first Christmas party.  Just 2 adults, hoping to see the parades, shows etc, try all the treats and just soak in the atmosphere.  Not going for the M & G, and not bothered about rides as we will be there all day.  Really can't wait.  Any suggestions on a plan or tips for us would be appreciated.



That is us too! We'll be at the park all day so I am sure we'll be able to get everything done considering we'll be there until the party ends at midnight! Only thing is that the only reservation we could get for BOG is at 8:05pm. Considering we won't be standing in line for M&G's, do you think we'll miss a lot while we're having dinner?


----------



## FoxC63

Based on fellow DISers confirmation *Magic Shot - Current Listing* Thread has been updated, please see:  MVMCP 2017 Magic Shots - Post #11

I will continue to update MVMCP and add more photos when as they become available.  @monique5  please feel free to post this link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/

Thank you!


----------



## tgarre06

It seems like people have to stake out a spot early for the fireworks at MVMCP. I thought the Dessert Party priority seating would be a waste, but it seems like it may be necessary on a Party night as well. Do you agree?


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> Based on fellow DISers confirmation *Magic Shot - Current Listing* Thread has been updated, please see:  MVMCP 2017 Magic Shots - Post #11
> 
> I will continue to update MVMCP and add more photos when as they become available.  @monique5  please feel free to post this link:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/
> 
> Thank you!


I looked at the link quickly

The mistletoe shot can be found many places. We were offered it multiple times in the Hub and Main Street area as well as at Hollywood Studios tonight.

Also the picture with the toy soldiers you posted appears to me to be an old shot of mainstreet from the flag pole area.
This is our first time at MK when it has been decorated for Christmas but in that spot currently there is an enormous tree sitting on top of “wrapped presents”. The toy soldier picture I mentioned is a magic shot taken while standing on Main Street (between the buildings) not in this location. This area is where the Kringle crew shot is.
This is what it looks like now (this is not my pic so I apologize for the quality but I cropped someone out of it)


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Hi everyone, I just wanted to post what I experienced from my first mvmcp on the 10th November regarding jack skellington.
As I entered at 4pm, I headed straight to Sandy claws. I was around 8th in line and the attendant said he wouldn't be out until 7pm. I thought nah he'll be out a little early but unfortunately nope - he came out dead at 7pm. The line was quick and I finished by 7:15pm.
I asked if there was a reason he was coming out exactly at 7 and not a tad earlier than the dwarves and was told (whether this is true or not - please don't shoot the messenger), people have made complaints that the party technically starts at 7pm and they're not happy that certain characters are meeting earlier than the party start time.
They will try with jack for the first few parties then may be implement it with others which I guess are Moana and the dwarves.
If it is true, it's a shame I guess but not a huge problem as the party is absolutely amazing and I'm glad I was able to experience it for the first time.


----------



## DebbieB

monique5 said:


> *Posted in FB group. Anyone see this?*
> 
> Allowing day guests in character lines until 6pm? PP specifically stated occurred in Moana line @ the 1st party.



We’re the characters actually greeting guests before 6:00?  If so, seems fair to me.  Day guests paid for full park access until 6:00.  They have to compete for fastpasses with party guests from 4:00 to 6:00.


----------



## RJstanis

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to post what I experienced from my first mvmcp on the 10th November regarding jack skellington.
> As I entered at 4pm, I headed straight to Sandy claws. I was around 8th in line and the attendant said he wouldn't be out until 7pm. I thought nah he'll be out a little early but unfortunately nope - he came out dead at 7pm. The line was quick and I finished by 7:15pm.
> I asked if there was a reason he was coming out exactly at 7 and not a tad earlier than the dwarves and was told (whether this is true or not - please don't shoot the messenger), people have made complaints that the party technically starts at 7pm and they're not happy that certain characters are meeting earlier than the party start time.
> They will try with jack for the first few parties then may be implement it with others which I guess are Moana and the dwarves.
> If it is true, it's a shame I guess but not a huge problem as the party is absolutely amazing and I'm glad I was able to experience it for the first time.



I hope this wont be the case


----------



## clippers6

Would it be possible to watch the first parade from the dessert party (either from Tomorrowland Terrace or Plaza Gardens)? 

Our original plan was to do the dessert party and then catch the later parade, but now we are having second thoughts since we’d miss out on some of the shorter lines the last hour of the party.


----------



## disneydude365

hiroMYhero said:


> Check #MVMCP on Twitter. Peter was in Fantasyland.


Dang I’ve had reports of Adventureland and now fantasyland...


----------



## apdebord

FoxC63 said:


> So in all you did FOUR Magic Shots/Photopass:
> *Zero *at Haunted Mansion
> *Mistletoe* on the Bridge into Tomorrowland near Laugh Floor/Stitch
> *Picture Frame Prop* by the Christmas Tree
> *Reindeer & Gingerbread Man *at the Park Entrance



Mistletoe: 

Christmas tree (I thought it was a border but it’s just a MVMCP stamp. The video has the pre-parade Main St dancers and snow):

Park Entrance:

Where Zero should be (I submitted it to PhotoPass last night):


----------



## Cluelyss

clippers6 said:


> Would it be possible to watch the first parade from the dessert party (either from Tomorrowland Terrace or Plaza Gardens)?
> 
> Our original plan was to do the dessert party and then catch the later parade, but now we are having second thoughts since we’d miss out on some of the shorter lines the last hour of the party.


You will not have a good view of the parade from either area, unfortunately.


----------



## keepswimming76

Does anyone have information on wheelchair viewing for the parade and fireworks? We'll be there in a few weeks and my mom has an ECV. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

DebbieB said:


> We’re the characters actually greeting guests before 6:00?  If so, seems fair to me.  Day guests paid for full park access until 6:00.  They have to compete for fastpasses with party guests from 4:00 to 6:00.


No, this is not ok for day guests to get access to exclusive party characters without paying for a party ticket. I’ve never been in a line prior to the start of the party where the handlers weren’t checking wristbands, so hopefully this was just a fluke or isolated incident.


----------



## chiisai

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to post what I experienced from my first mvmcp on the 10th November regarding jack skellington.
> As I entered at 4pm, I headed straight to Sandy claws. I was around 8th in line and the attendant said he wouldn't be out until 7pm. I thought nah he'll be out a little early but unfortunately nope - he came out dead at 7pm. The line was quick and I finished by 7:15pm.
> I asked if there was a reason he was coming out exactly at 7 and not a tad earlier than the dwarves and was told (whether this is true or not - please don't shoot the messenger), people have made complaints that the party technically starts at 7pm and they're not happy that certain characters are meeting earlier than the party start time.
> They will try with jack for the first few parties then may be implement it with others which I guess are Moana and the dwarves.
> If it is true, it's a shame I guess but not a huge problem as the party is absolutely amazing and I'm glad I was able to experience it for the first time.



Wow!  Thanks for sharing.  That is a long wait.  I guess we'll see where the line is at 5 and decide from there.


----------



## kbmartin

I am so sorry if this question has been posted already. We are newbies to the party (going in December), so I'm trying to work out a rough plan for the night. Thank you to everyone who has posted with information about the parade, showtimes, etc. I was wondering if there is a MAP showing where all of the characters will be and what time they first come out. Something like that would be incredibly useful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lorelei18

sclarked said:


> This was us last night. We got there around 5, headed to our FP for BTMR, then wandered and just took in everything. We did teacups and carousel and Space Mountain, and picked up some treats before finding a spot that was perfect for seeing the parade. We were there from like 7:30, so we saw the Christmas stage show, A Frozen Holiday Wish (I don’t like frozen, but gee this is magical) and the parade. The parade was such a highlight for us. Every other time we’ve been to a Disney park, which isn’t often as we live in Australia, the full parade has been rained out. Tip: strollers tend to take up most of the curbside - pick a spot directly behind a stroller - chances are nobody will stand right in front of you and you’ll have a great view. After the parade, we noticed that meet Mickey was only 5 minutes so we headed there and that was AMAZING!! and then picked a spot for the fireworks (again, magical), after which we hightailed it to 7DMT along with everyone else. Wait time said 50 minutes but we were on in 30. After that, we wandered around and absorbed Christmas vibes and holiday treats - and left as the second parade was starting.


So, where did you watch the parade and fireworks from?  Your night sounds like how I'm hoping our first ever MVMCP goes.  We have tickets for Dec 17.  I'm feeling like/hoping I'm obsessing over how to do the treats, shows/parade and a few rides more than I need to.  Thank you so much for posting the details of your party experience!


----------



## Lorelei18

I'm sure someone knows this but I've never read it anywhere.  Is the garden area in front of the Plaza (the one used for the fireworks dessert party) closed off the entire day/evening or just beginning when the dessert party starts do they ask anyone in that fenced in area to leave?  Was wondering if we could watch the 6:15 or 8:15 Frozen Castle lighting from in there?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

monique5 said:


> Post#1 is correct, it does not state parade viewing. Also, posted few pages back, after 1st party, no parade viewing with dessert party. Bummer.


Gotta say: I think this absolutely stinks.


----------



## apdebord

Lorelei18 said:


> I'm sure someone knows this but I've never read it anywhere.  Is the garden area in front of the Plaza (the one used for the fireworks dessert party) closed off the entire day/evening or just beginning when the dessert party starts do they ask anyone in that fenced in area to leave?  Was wondering if we could watch the 6:15 or 8:15 Frozen Castle lighting from in there?



It was roped off with CMs standing by when we watched the 8:15 castle lighting. No one was in there, so we stood behind it and had a great view of the castle, not the stage.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> No, this is not ok for day guests to get access to exclusive party characters without paying for a party ticket. I’ve never been in a line prior to the start of the party where the handlers weren’t checking wristbands, so hopefully this was just a fluke or isolated incident.



I agree. Even in past with 7 pm closing & lining up early with characters that met early only party guests (wristbands) could stand in line & meet characters. Yes, party exclusive event, so not okay for day guests. Hoping it was an isolated event and/or was rectified immediately.


----------



## 4vrdreamin

We'll be going to the 11/28 party but also in the park all day.  How warm/cool do you think we should dress?  I can rent a locker but with 5 in our group didn't want to lug around a day bag with change of clothes or have to drive to the park just to have a change of clothes (hopping monorail to car, etc).


----------



## DebbieB

Cluelyss said:


> No, this is not ok for day guests to get access to exclusive party characters without paying for a party ticket. I’ve never been in a line prior to the start of the party where the handlers weren’t checking wristbands, so hopefully this was just a fluke or isolated incident.



Well then party guests should not have access to fastpass before the party start time.  That should be the exclusive right of day guests from 4:00 to 6:00.   Party starts at 7:00, not 4:00.  Works both ways.


----------



## David in Manassas

I bought 4 sets of those Christmas bulb light up necklaces for the 4 of us.  Planning on putting in checked luggage.  Wondering if TSA will be upset.  Perhaps I should bring in my carry-on instead and pull them out at security?  Thoughts?


----------



## siskaren

David in Manassas said:


> I bought 4 sets of those Christmas bulb light up necklaces for the 4 of us.  Planning on putting in checked luggage.  Wondering if TSA will be upset.  Perhaps I should bring in my carry-on instead and pull them out at security?  Thoughts?



Why would TSA care about light up necklaces in checked luggage?


----------



## Mini girls

apdebord said:


> Mistletoe: View attachment 282943
> 
> Christmas tree (I thought it was a border but it’s just a MVMCP stamp. The video has the pre-parade Main St dancers and snow):View attachment 282944
> 
> Park Entrance:View attachment 282945
> 
> Where Zero should be (I submitted it to PhotoPass last night):View attachment 282946



I see you are wearing shorts and t shirts at night.  Do you think it will still be that warm in Dec?  We arrive the 6th?  I had planned on a heavy ugly Christmas sweater for the party and I bought a couple of long sleeve tees at Disney store for the evenings.


----------



## siskaren

Mini girls said:


> I see you are wearing shorts and t shirts at night.  Do you think it will still be that warm in Dec?  We arrive the 6th?  I had planned on a heavy ugly Christmas sweater for the party and I bought a couple of long sleeve tees at Disney store for the evenings.



I think you'll most likely be too warm in a heavy sweater. I think you'd be better off wearing a hoodie over a long-sleeved tee so that if you decide you're too warm you can take the hoodie off. One year I wore a long-sleeved tee with shorts just because the tee had a Disney Christmas design on it (since I planned on getting PhotoPass pictures taken), but I definitely would have been more comfortable with a short-sleeved tee. On the other hand, the previous year, I wore a sweatshirt over a turtleneck with jeans and was not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## CarolynFH

4vrdreamin said:


> We'll be going to the 11/28 party but also in the park all day.  How warm/cool do you think we should dress?  I can rent a locker but with 5 in our group didn't want to lug around a day bag with change of clothes or have to drive to the park just to have a change of clothes (hopping monorail to car, etc).





Mini girls said:


> I see you are wearing shorts and t shirts at night.  Do you think it will still be that warm in Dec?  We arrive the 6th?  I had planned on a heavy ugly Christmas sweater for the party and I bought a couple of long sleeve tees at Disney store for the evenings.





siskaren said:


> I think you'll most likely be too warm in a heavy sweater. I think you'd be better off wearing a hoodie over a long-sleeved tee so that if you decide you're too warm you can take the hoodie off. One year I wore a long-sleeved tee with shorts just because the tee had a Disney Christmas design on it (since I planned on getting PhotoPass pictures taken), but I definitely would have been more comfortable with a short-sleeved tee. On the other hand, the previous year, I wore a sweatshirt over a turtleneck with jeans and was not uncomfortable at all.



Unfortunately Orlando weather can’t be predicted this far in advance! We check the forecast when we get ready to pack, but we bring clothes that can be layered or not - because you won’t know until the day of the party whether you’ll need shorts or that heavy sweater. The weather can change like that.


----------



## FoxC63

apdebord said:


> Mistletoe: View attachment 282943
> 
> Christmas tree (I thought it was a border but it’s just a MVMCP stamp. The video has the pre-parade Main St dancers and snow):View attachment 282944
> 
> Park Entrance:View attachment 282945
> 
> Where Zero should be (I submitted it to PhotoPass last night):View attachment 282946



THANK YOU so much!  I'll update the Magic Shot thread!


----------



## apdebord

Mini girls said:


> I see you are wearing shorts and t shirts at night.  Do you think it will still be that warm in Dec?  We arrive the 6th?  I had planned on a heavy ugly Christmas sweater for the party and I bought a couple of long sleeve tees at Disney store for the evenings.



As others have said, you really can’t predict the weather! We arrived on Halloween and I wore long leggings and a tee during the day, but had to put on a running pullover as soon as the sun went down. Then stole my husband’s windbreaker. Our Christmas party night was probably starting out in the high 70s, maybe low 80s. The sun was extremely warm. I was a little chilly at the end, but I did pack a sweatshirt. What I like to do in the winter months is to pack leggings or jeans and a sweater in our park bag and change when the sun goes down as needed. For this trip, I never needed to change into pants after that first night. I waited to buy my Christmas party shirt until the week of the party at world of Disney so we knew for sure what the weather might be.


----------



## FoxC63

apdebord said:


> Mistletoe: View attachment 282943
> 
> Christmas tree (I thought it was a border but it’s just a MVMCP stamp. The video has the pre-parade Main St dancers and snow):View attachment 282944
> 
> Park Entrance:View attachment 282945
> 
> Where Zero should be (I submitted it to PhotoPass last night):View attachment 282946



THANK YOU so much!  I'll update the Magic Shot thread!


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> View attachment 282932 View attachment 282931
> I looked at the link quickly
> 
> The mistletoe shot can be found many places. We were offered it multiple times in the Hub and Main Street area as well as at Hollywood Studios tonight.
> 
> Also the picture with the toy soldiers you posted appears to me to be an old shot of mainstreet from the flag pole area.
> This is our first time at MK when it has been decorated for Christmas but in that spot currently there is an enormous tree sitting on top of “wrapped presents”. The toy soldier picture I mentioned is a magic shot taken while standing on Main Street (between the buildings) not in this location. This area is where the Kringle crew shot is.
> This is what it looks like now (this is not my pic so I apologize for the quality but I cropped someone out of it)



THANK YOU!!!  @apdebord  posted this photo under the tree with a stamp on it, so are they offering more options at this location like the Kringle Crew?


----------



## Travelstovegas

Hi, everyone! Just caught up on about 35 pages in this thread since I last got a chance to read, and thanks to everyone who has been posting updates & advice!

Quick question - when you go to get cookies/goodies and drinks at the free snack stops, do you have to have everyone present or can one adult get in line but get cookies for their entire party or up to a certain number? I have an overall group of 10 but 4 in my own family, and am hoping one of us can wait at a parade spot or ride with the kids while the other adult goes for snacks. Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

apdebord said:


> Mistletoe: View attachment 282943
> 
> Christmas tree (I thought it was a border but it’s just a MVMCP stamp. The video has the pre-parade Main St dancers and snow):View attachment 282944
> 
> Park Entrance:View attachment 282945
> 
> Where Zero should be (I submitted it to PhotoPass last night):View attachment 282946


Lovers, kissing 


What a great photo and a wonderful treasure!


----------



## FoxC63

Love all the happenings at the Christmas party!


----------



## FoxC63

DebbieB said:


> Well then party guests should not have access to fastpass before the party start time.  That should be the exclusive right of day guests from 4:00 to 6:00.   Party starts at 7:00, not 4:00.  Works both ways.



Your right it does work both ways, on party nights Day Guests have 8 hours at MK and Party Goers have 8 hours.


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> THANK YOU!!!  @apdebord  posted this photo under the tree with a stamp on it, so are they offering more options at this location like the Kringle Crew?
> View attachment 282994


They do the regular pics with the stamp as shown and then the magic shot with the Kringle crew (which is an animated one)


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Where abouts in adventureland does Moana meet, does anyone know?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Duplicate post


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Travelstovegas said:


> Hi, everyone! Just caught up on about 35 pages in this thread since I last got a chance to read, and thanks to everyone who has been posting updates & advice!
> 
> Quick question - when you go to get cookies/goodies and drinks at the free snack stops, do you have to have everyone present or can one adult get in line but get cookies for their entire party or up to a certain number? I have an overall group of 10 but 4 in my own family, and am hoping one of us can wait at a parade spot or ride with the kids while the other adult goes for snacks. Thanks!



I think so, yes. But I can imagine there could be cast members or situations where they might refuse. Pretty sure they'll give you extras no problem, but I can't say yes 100%. If that makes sense.



tinkerbell1991 said:


> Where abouts in adventureland does Moana meet, does anyone know?



Right across from the magic carpets. There will be a roped off area.


----------



## WendyisDarling

I believe my tickets say non-transfer, non-refund...It’s too sad to look at them.
I have to postpone my carefully planned trip 
I purchased 4 tickets for Dec 22.  
Are they really non-transferable?  I see them online from third parties.  
I don’t want to sell on eBay or whatever to a family that is then turned away. 

No Christmas trip is devastating, which seems dramatic, but it had so much meaning and I have it paid off.  
Losing $400+ is an extra blow.  
If I can recover any, I’m going to get a 2nd Christmas tree and decorate 100% Disney.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kbmartin said:


> I am so sorry if this question has been posted already. We are newbies to the party (going in December), so I'm trying to work out a rough plan for the night. Thank you to everyone who has posted with information about the parade, showtimes, etc. I was wondering if there is a MAP showing where all of the characters will be and what time they first come out. Something like that would be incredibly useful! Thanks in advance!



Honestly, I would just subscribe to Kenny the Pirate's character locator. It is $7 for a year's service. He has maps and character start/end/ and break times up.

Other than that, you might be able to google a party map and then kind of label the characters yourself, since Disney doesn't see the need to put specific characters on the map, they just post a mickey head.



WendyisDarling said:


> I believe my tickets say non-transfer, non-refund...It’s too sad to look at them.
> I have to postpone my carefully planned trip
> I purchased 4 tickets for Dec 22.
> Are they really non-transferable?  I see them online from third parties.
> I don’t want to sell on eBay or whatever to a family that is then turned away.
> 
> No Christmas trip is devastating, which seems dramatic, but it had so much meaning and I have it paid off.
> Losing $400+ is an extra blow.
> If I can recover any, I’m going to get a 2nd Christmas tree and decorate 100% Disney.
> 
> Appreciate your help.



Not really. Call Disney. Tell them your circumstances and ask if you might be able to cancel. If that CM says no, call back and get another CM. I have been able to cancel tickets twice. They say non-refundable, but just keep calling until you find a CM that will refund them.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think so, yes. But I can imagine there could be cast members or situations where they might refuse. Pretty sure they'll give you extras no problem, but I can't say yes 100%. If that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Right across from the magic carpets. There will be a roped off area.


Thank you. I'm currently 4th in line lol.


----------



## Nbar

So perhaps this has been discussed before... I've tried to keep up with this thread but there are a lot of pages! What are your thoughts on watching the Christmas Parade in Frontierland instead of in front of the castle? We plan on watching the Christmas shows, fireworks and a Frozen Holiday Wish in the hub, but I was thinking of maybe sneaking over to Adventureland for a better/easier viewing experience for the parade. That way we don't have to get to/stay in our spot for as long. Will this take away from the atmosphere at all??


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Thank you. I'm currently 4th in line lol.



Sweet, that is a good spot to be. Did my info get to you in time or did you find it yourself?

Keep us updated with how your night goes!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Nbar said:


> So perhaps this has been discussed before... I've tried to keep up with this thread but there are a lot of pages! What are your thoughts on watching the Christmas Parade in Adventureland instead of in front of the castle? We plan on watching the Christmas shows, fireworks and a Frozen Holiday Wish in the hub, but I was thinking of maybe sneaking over to Adventureland for a better/easier viewing experience for the parade. That way we don't have to get to/stay in our spot for as long. Will this take away from the atmosphere at all??



Sadly, I kind of think it does. I almost always recommend Frontierland as the best spot for the Halloween parade because it is a bit of a spooky atmosphere.

But if you don't watch the Christmas parade on Main Street, you are missing out on snow and the gorgeous lit up castle in the background.

If you don't want to wait as long, try for a spot near the Train Station. For some reason those spots never fill up as fast. If you sit there and have any desire to see Mickey, you can also walk quickly the short walk over to his area as the last float is going by, then you'll most likely have a very short wait to meet him.


----------



## munari

keepswimming76 said:


> Does anyone have information on wheelchair viewing for the parade and fireworks? We'll be there in a few weeks and my mom has an ECV. Thanks!


I am wondering the same thing!


----------



## sclarked

Lorelei18 said:


> So, where did you watch the parade and fireworks from?



Yellow spot for the parade and blue spot for fireworks!

Even though I wasn’t spot on centre for the fireworks, I don’t think it affected the view!!


----------



## apress

Party night for us and we are first in line for the 7 dwarfs.  Hoping they come out soon.  Plus we got our merchandise awhile.  Hoping for lots of characters, Magic shoots, and want to try all the treats.


----------



## kate3177

Has anyone had any experience with the Nick and Judy line at MVMCP? I was there on Nov. 10 but didn't even get to see where they were set up in Tomorrowland that night. I was with my sister, who's pregnant, so snacks, fireworks, and parade were the main priorities of the night. But I go back with my kids and hubby on Dec. 22, and my ten year old wants to see Nick and Judy more than anything else. I would love to know when they come out, and how long their line is looking before the party starts. Thanks so much for any info!


----------



## Mini girls

What time does the party merchandise come out?


----------



## butternut

What is the party merchandise?


----------



## dosekies

This will be my first ever party at Disney and I am so excited! Would someone mind helping me put a good schedule together? 

My main concern would be seeing the parade, shows, and fireworks. I wouldn't mind seeing Santa Mickey, Moana, or Santa Stitch (is this an actual meet and greet? I've only seen pictures so not sure), but they aren't priority. If possible, I was thinking of trying to see both showings of the parade. 

When should I scope out a spot for everything?


----------



## apdebord

FoxC63 said:


> Lovers, kissing
> View attachment 282995
> 
> What a great photo and a wonderful treasure!



Thank you! The photographer did make sure we were a couple first


----------



## JoJoGirl

Hi everyone!  I have a quick question about the entry procedure for MVCP - sorry if this is a silly question or if it has already been asked!

We will be attending the party on our arrival night, before we have used any days off of our hopper passes.  Our hopper passes and party tickets are already purchased and attached to our magic bands in MDE.  We plan to enter the MK around 5:00pm.  If we enter through the designated MVMCP tapstiles using our magic bands, can we be certain that only our MVMCP tickets will be used, and not a day from our hopper passes?  

Again, sorry if this is a silly question.  I really want to do everything correctly and not have any troubles or surprises later in the week.  Thanks so much for any advice you can give!


----------



## CMNJ

kate3177 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Nick and Judy line at MVMCP? I was there on Nov. 10 but didn't even get to see where they were set up in Tomorrowland that night. I was with my sister, who's pregnant, so snacks, fireworks, and parade were the main priorities of the night. But I go back with my kids and hubby on Dec. 22, and my ten year old wants to see Nick and Judy more than anything else. I would love to know when they come out, and how long their line is looking before the party starts. Thanks so much for any info!


Don’t know about how the line was prior to the party but it was about 30 mins just after the 1st parade (9:10 or so)
They are set up where buzz lightyear meets during the day (just past the buzz light year ride before you reach carousel of progress)


----------



## siskaren

Nbar said:


> So perhaps this has been discussed before... I've tried to keep up with this thread but there are a lot of pages! What are your thoughts on watching the Christmas Parade in Adventureland instead of in front of the castle? We plan on watching the Christmas shows, fireworks and a Frozen Holiday Wish in the hub, but I was thinking of maybe sneaking over to Adventureland for a better/easier viewing experience for the parade. That way we don't have to get to/stay in our spot for as long. Will this take away from the atmosphere at all??



Actually, it will be rather difficult to see the parade from Adventureland, since it doesn't go through there.  (It goes through Frontierland.)



butternut said:


> What is the party merchandise?



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-festive-merchandise-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## CMNJ

Mini girls said:


> What time does the party merchandise come out?


It is avail once they let party guests into the park-they actually have merchandise carts in the bypass area this year


----------



## kate3177

CMNJ said:


> Don’t know about how the line was prior to the party but it was about 30 mins just after the 1st parade (9:10 or so)
> They are set up where buzz lightyear meets during the day (just past the buzz light year ride before you reach carousel of progress)


Thanks so much for the info. We'll try to get over there around 9:00 then if the line looks only about 30 minutes at that time.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

CMNJ said:


> Don’t know about how the line was prior to the party but it was about 30 mins just after the 1st parade (9:10 or so)
> They are set up where buzz lightyear meets during the day (just past the buzz light year ride before you reach carousel of progress)


Do they sign autographs or did they hand out autograph cards (like last year)? I want to know because I am going on 12/14.


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> They do the regular pics with the stamp as shown and then the magic shot with the Kringle crew (which is an animated one)



Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

WendyisDarling said:


> I believe my tickets say non-transfer, non-refund...It’s too sad to look at them.
> I have to postpone my carefully planned trip
> I purchased 4 tickets for Dec 22.
> Are they really non-transferable?  I see them online from third parties.
> I don’t want to sell on eBay or whatever to a family that is then turned away.
> 
> No Christmas trip is devastating, which seems dramatic, but it had so much meaning and I have it paid off.
> Losing $400+ is an extra blow.
> If I can recover any, I’m going to get a 2nd Christmas tree and decorate 100% Disney.
> 
> Appreciate your help.



Call Disney in the AM and ask if they can refund you.  *Do NOT use online chat*.  Last year I had to cancel our trip and received 100% refund from Disney for EVERYTHING.  Call in the AM, good luck.

If they don't give you a refund you can ask someone here if they're interested in purchasing them from you.  Tickets can be "reassigned".


----------



## mickeysgirl17

apress said:


> Party night for us and we are first in line for the 7 dwarfs.  Hoping they come out soon.  Plus we got our merchandise awhile.  Hoping for lots of characters, Magic shoots, and want to try all the treats.



What time did you get in line and what time did they actually come out to meet? Was it 6:15? Thanks.


----------



## WendyMS

Does anyone know if the free treats start distribution right at 7 pm, just before or just after? Wondering if there's time to get a few prior to the first castle shows/1st meet n greets as I'm trying to craft a plan!

Thanks in Advance for any info!


----------



## kate3177

WendyMS said:


> Does anyone know if the free treats start distribution right at 7 pm, just before or just after? Wondering if there's time to get a few prior to the first castle shows/1st meet n greets as I'm trying to craft a plan!
> 
> Thanks in Advance for any info!


We were right in front of The Friar's Nook at 6:58(had just gotten off of Winnie the Pooh). They put the sign up at 6:59 and were ready to give out treats immediately after that!


----------



## Lorelei18

apdebord said:


> It was roped off with CMs standing by when we watched the 8:15 castle lighting. No one was in there, so we stood behind it and had a great view of the castle, not the stage.





sclarked said:


> View attachment 283009
> 
> Yellow spot for the parade and blue spot for fireworks!
> 
> Even though I wasn’t spot on centre for the fireworks, I don’t think it affected the view!!


Funny, I think I've watched original Wishes from that exact same spot at the last minute before!


----------



## calismic

JoJoGirl said:


> Hi everyone!  I have a quick question about the entry procedure for MVCP - sorry if this is a silly question or if it has already been asked!
> 
> We will be attending the party on our arrival night, before we have used any days off of our hopper passes.  Our hopper passes and party tickets are already purchased and attached to our magic bands in MDE.  We plan to enter the MK around 5:00pm.  If we enter through the designated MVMCP tapstiles using our magic bands, can we be certain that only our MVMCP tickets will be used, and not a day from our hopper passes?
> 
> Again, sorry if this is a silly question.  I really want to do everything correctly and not have any troubles or surprises later in the week.  Thanks so much for any advice you can give!



If you have a physical ticket I would use that in place of the Magic Band.  In 2015 we went on our first night and the turnstile activated our tickets.  We found out rather painfully when we could not enter a park on our last day.  While Disney was quick to fix the mistake it was still a pain in the butt that we would have much rather not have dealt with.  Now I will say that was 2 years ago and a designated entrance didn't exist for party attendees that I can remember, so it may be fixed.  But I'm paranoid now so this year I will be using my card just in case. =)


----------



## Pdollar88

I really can't decide which characters I really want to prioritize and in what order. I had thought I would do Jack first, but I'm not sure with him starting at 7. Thinking maybe I should do Nick and Judy first since they start a tiny bit earlier, then do Jack later in the party (perhaps after the fireworks).

I had also wanted to sneak in Scrooge and Donald, but I don't know if I'll really have time (while also hitting some treats, parade/castle shows, and one or two rides). I might do them instead of Nick and Judy.


----------



## ivanp91

calismic said:


> If you have a physical ticket I would use that in place of the Magic Band.  In 2015 we went on our first night and the turnstile activated our tickets.  We found out rather painfully when we could not enter a park on our last day.  While Disney was quick to fix the mistake it was still a pain in the butt that we would have much rather not have dealt with.  Now I will say that was 2 years ago and a designated entrance didn't exist for party attendees that I can remember, so it may be fixed.  But I'm paranoid now so this year I will be using my card just in case. =)



Pretty much the same thing happened to us in November last year, so I wouldn't put any hope into the thought that Disney may fix the issue... :/


----------



## tinkerbell1991

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sweet, that is a good spot to be. Did my info get to you in time or did you find it yourself?
> 
> Keep us updated with how your night goes!


I actually spotted someone I had queued with on Friday nights party for back skellington and asked who she was waiting for just as your respone came through but thank you so much.
M shattered Now, met so many characters and ate so many cookies haha


----------



## monique5

CMNJ said:


> Help! Anyone see any reviews of the jingle bell jingle bam dessert party this year, yet? Headed there now but have only seen last year’s info



@CMNJ - No recent reviews so didn't post. I watched KtP 2nd annual MVMCP last night, it was briefly mentioned, stated viewing was just okay. Your thoughts? Reviews? Stated show is much better, as OP have mentioned.


----------



## Travelstovegas

Hi, again! Hoping someone experienced can offer some good insight, and hopefully reassure me!  

My group of 10 (5 adults, 5 young kids) will be heading to our first MVMCP in early December. I have been reading every bit of MVMCP information that I can, as this is likely a one-time event for us since it's a big splurge. My group would like to try to watch the first parade, even though we know it will be more crowded, because there's a good chance that some of the kids could fall asleep & miss the parade entirely if we only do the second, later parade. 

However, I'm reading reports on various blogs & forums that people suggest getting a spot on the curb on Main Street for the Once Upon a Christmastime Parade at least 2 hours early! And that would mean being on the curb at 630pm for an 830pm parade! Not only am I concerned that the kids (6, 6, 5, 4, 20 months) won't have the patience for that, but also we were hoping to get one large group photo with the 7 Dwarfs, and our original plan was to do that first (and be in line early for them). But now I'm worried accomplishing both won't happen - if we focus on good parade seating & watch the first parade, that flows right into the fireworks show at 10pm, meaning we probably couldn't line up for 7 Dwarfs until after fireworks were over - likely having asleep kiddos!

But if we do the Dwarfs first, even if we managed to be among the first in line, we might not be finished that until 730pm or after, and will that put us out of contention for a curb spot on Main Street for the first parade? We don't need a full curb for all 10 of us, if that makes a difference, but we do have strollers and would want the 4 older kids to have a curb seat while we adults stand or carry the 20 month old. 

Realistically - is it just something that we have to let go of, wanting to do the first parade AND meeting a popular character(s) while everyone is awake? If so, that's really frustrating. Thanks in advance for any feedback - I'm the primary planner for all 10 of us & was the one who convinced everyone to splurge on MVMCP, so I'm really trying to make sure we all have a good time.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Travelstovegas said:


> Hi, again! Hoping someone experienced can offer some good insight, and hopefully reassure me!
> 
> My group of 10 (5 adults, 5 young kids) will be heading to our first MVMCP in early December. I have been reading every bit of MVMCP information that I can, as this is likely a one-time event for us since it's a big splurge. My group would like to try to watch the first parade, even though we know it will be more crowded, because there's a good chance that some of the kids could fall asleep & miss the parade entirely if we only do the second, later parade.
> 
> However, I'm reading reports on various blogs & forums that people suggest getting a spot on the curb on Main Street for the Once Upon a Christmastime Parade at least 2 hours early! And that would mean being on the curb at 630pm for an 830pm parade! Not only am I concerned that the kids (6, 6, 5, 4, 20 months) won't have the patience for that, but also we were hoping to get one large group photo with the 7 Dwarfs, and our original plan was to do that first (and be in line early for them). But now I'm worried accomplishing both won't happen - if we focus on good parade seating & watch the first parade, that flows right into the fireworks show at 10pm, meaning we probably couldn't line up for 7 Dwarfs until after fireworks were over - likely having asleep kiddos!
> 
> But if we do the Dwarfs first, even if we managed to be among the first in line, we might not be finished that until 730pm or after, and will that put us out of contention for a curb spot on Main Street for the first parade? We don't need a full curb for all 10 of us, if that makes a difference, but we do have strollers and would want the 4 older kids to have a curb seat while we adults stand or carry the 20 month old.
> 
> Realistically - is it just something that we have to let go of, wanting to do the first parade AND meeting a popular character(s) while everyone is awake? If so, that's really frustrating. Thanks in advance for any feedback - I'm the primary planner for all 10 of us & was the one who convinced everyone to splurge on MVMCP, so I'm really trying to make sure we all have a good time.


I don't have a specific answer for you but just wanted to say I'm also feeling anxious about accomplishing everything.  It doesn't seem quite right to pay extra money for a party and still have to fight for everything.  I've decided we may just have to compromise on parade spot to be able to enjoy more party things.  I'm not going to use all that time just staking out a perfect spot.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

So to find exact character locations, is Kenny the Pirate my best bet?


----------



## JoJoGirl

calismic said:


> If you have a physical ticket I would use that in place of the Magic Band.  In 2015 we went on our first night and the turnstile activated our tickets.  We found out rather painfully when we could not enter a park on our last day.  While Disney was quick to fix the mistake it was still a pain in the butt that we would have much rather not have dealt with.  Now I will say that was 2 years ago and a designated entrance didn't exist for party attendees that I can remember, so it may be fixed.  But I'm paranoid now so this year I will be using my card just in case. =)



Thank you for relating that.  We will indeed be certain to use our physical tickets instead of scanning our magic bands.  It’s a small inconvenience compared to having to go to guest services later.


----------



## Travelstovegas

Skallywag Steph said:


> I don't have a specific answer for you but just wanted to say I'm also feeling anxious about accomplishing everything. It doesn't seem quite right to pay extra money for a party and still have to fight for everything. I've decided we may just have to compromise on parade spot to be able to enjoy more party things. I'm not going to use all that time just staking out a perfect spot.



Yes, this is how I'm feeling. When reading about the MVMCP, it all sounded so lovely! But now that I am trying to figure out the logistics, I'm actually feeling pretty stressed! On the one hand, I'm sure we'll enjoy the atmosphere of the party, but on the other hand, not only would I like to have a plan to make things run more smoothly, but I want to feel like it was worth the money too!


----------



## monique5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So to find exact character locations, is Kenny the Pirate my best bet?



Yes, he gives exact times, locations and tips, and other things are included. Post #1 is detailed and very helpful & Post #2 for other holiday happenings, and PP post good reports, but it is a lot of pages to go through here, and PP times are sometimes off and sometime they forget, but ALL have good intentions and are very helpful. Post #1 is great. However, it you want a map with EXACT locations and times, then yes, KtP.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Travelstovegas said:


> Hi, again! Hoping someone experienced can offer some good insight, and hopefully reassure me!
> 
> My group of 10 (5 adults, 5 young kids) will be heading to our first MVMCP in early December. I have been reading every bit of MVMCP information that I can, as this is likely a one-time event for us since it's a big splurge. My group would like to try to watch the first parade, even though we know it will be more crowded, because there's a good chance that some of the kids could fall asleep & miss the parade entirely if we only do the second, later parade.
> 
> However, I'm reading reports on various blogs & forums that people suggest getting a spot on the curb on Main Street for the Once Upon a Christmastime Parade at least 2 hours early! And that would mean being on the curb at 630pm for an 830pm parade! Not only am I concerned that the kids (6, 6, 5, 4, 20 months) won't have the patience for that, but also we were hoping to get one large group photo with the 7 Dwarfs, and our original plan was to do that first (and be in line early for them). But now I'm worried accomplishing both won't happen - if we focus on good parade seating & watch the first parade, that flows right into the fireworks show at 10pm, meaning we probably couldn't line up for 7 Dwarfs until after fireworks were over - likely having asleep kiddos!
> 
> But if we do the Dwarfs first, even if we managed to be among the first in line, we might not be finished that until 730pm or after, and will that put us out of contention for a curb spot on Main Street for the first parade? We don't need a full curb for all 10 of us, if that makes a difference, but we do have strollers and would want the 4 older kids to have a curb seat while we adults stand or carry the 20 month old.
> 
> Realistically - is it just something that we have to let go of, wanting to do the first parade AND meeting a popular character(s) while everyone is awake? If so, that's really frustrating. Thanks in advance for any feedback - I'm the primary planner for all 10 of us & was the one who convinced everyone to splurge on MVMCP, so I'm really trying to make sure we all have a good time.



Yes, we are in the same boat and we don't even want to meet any of the characters.  Our primary goals were to watch the first parade and see the fireworks, but we also would like to ride some rides, go to Club Tinsel and get some of the treats.  It sounds like if we attempt to do anything prior to the first parade (from 7 pm - 8:30 pm), we won't get a spot for the parade.  Then, after the parade, that gives us an hour before the fireworks and I'm afraid if we leave Main St. to do anything else, we won't have a spot for the fireworks. I'm seriously thinking of ditching MVMCP entirely.  I don't want to spend $300 to hang out on Main St. all night and second parade isn't an option for us.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So to find exact character locations, is Kenny the Pirate my best bet?


Worth every penny. I use Touring Plans for rides and such but Kenny for Character information and ideas on how to interact with them.

Our Buzz and Woody in March was a bajillion times more than it would have been without incorporating some of his ideas.


----------



## monica9

Sommermo said:


> Does the snow on Main St happen during the parade only?  Was hoping to watch the parade from a different location, but we can't miss the "snow".


Happens on and off throughout the night. At least it did 6 years ago when we went.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Travelstovegas said:


> Hi, again! Hoping someone experienced can offer some good insight, and hopefully reassure me!
> 
> My group of 10 (5 adults, 5 young kids) will be heading to our first MVMCP in early December. I have been reading every bit of MVMCP information that I can, as this is likely a one-time event for us since it's a big splurge. My group would like to try to watch the first parade, even though we know it will be more crowded, because there's a good chance that some of the kids could fall asleep & miss the parade entirely if we only do the second, later parade.
> 
> However, I'm reading reports on various blogs & forums that people suggest getting a spot on the curb on Main Street for the Once Upon a Christmastime Parade at least 2 hours early! And that would mean being on the curb at 630pm for an 830pm parade! Not only am I concerned that the kids (6, 6, 5, 4, 20 months) won't have the patience for that, but also we were hoping to get one large group photo with the 7 Dwarfs, and our original plan was to do that first (and be in line early for them). But now I'm worried accomplishing both won't happen - if we focus on good parade seating & watch the first parade, that flows right into the fireworks show at 10pm, meaning we probably couldn't line up for 7 Dwarfs until after fireworks were over - likely having asleep kiddos!
> 
> But if we do the Dwarfs first, even if we managed to be among the first in line, we might not be finished that until 730pm or after, and will that put us out of contention for a curb spot on Main Street for the first parade? We don't need a full curb for all 10 of us, if that makes a difference, but we do have strollers and would want the 4 older kids to have a curb seat while we adults stand or carry the 20 month old.
> 
> Realistically - is it just something that we have to let go of, wanting to do the first parade AND meeting a popular character(s) while everyone is awake? If so, that's really frustrating. Thanks in advance for any feedback - I'm the primary planner for all 10 of us & was the one who convinced everyone to splurge on MVMCP, so I'm really trying to make sure we all have a good time.



Dwarves come out at 6:15. Line up for them around 5 and you'll be one of the first groups and you won't be wasting party time. 

Get a spot for the first parade an hour 15 to an hour early down by the train station. These spots go later than the ones near the castle and on main street proper. It's still a great spot with snow and a view of the castle.


----------



## kalliyan1

Is there a Santa Stitch?  If so is he only meeting during the party or all times?


----------



## Melissa Perez

I'm thinking of buying tickets online today for the 11/16 party -- but we leave for Disney tomorrow (YEEEEEE!!). Will the tickets load into MDE or do I need any paper proof I bought them and should wait to purchase down there? TIA! It's a bday gift for my dad (the last time we went I was 3 - and I still remember the snow on Main Street!)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kalliyan1 said:


> Is there a Santa Stitch?  If so is he only meeting during the party or all times?



No unfortunately there is no Santa stitch at MVMCP. There must have been one years ago, or maybe he meets at the Poly on Christmas.



Melissa Perez said:


> I'm thinking of buying tickets online today for the 11/16 party -- but we leave for Disney tomorrow (YEEEEEE!!). Will the tickets load into MDE or do I need any paper proof I bought them and should wait to purchase down there? TIA! It's a bday gift for my dad (the last time we went I was 3 - and I still remember the snow on Main Street!)



Yes, barring anything unforeseen they should load onto MDE almost immediately.


----------



## amytaylor2

Melissa Perez said:


> I'm thinking of buying tickets online today for the 11/16 party -- but we leave for Disney tomorrow (YEEEEEE!!). Will the tickets load into MDE or do I need any paper proof I bought them and should wait to purchase down there? TIA! It's a bday gift for my dad (the last time we went I was 3 - and I still remember the snow on Main Street!)


It should be on your MDE. Mine was immediately after we purchased them.


----------



## nikkij

If staying off-site do you get magic bands for the party?

We are currently booked on-site(with just party tickets) but will likely have to cancel and change up our trip. So I can customize my magic bands now, but if I cancel will they still come.


----------



## LilyZimm12

Melissa Perez said:


> I'm thinking of buying tickets online today for the 11/16 party -- but we leave for Disney tomorrow (YEEEEEE!!). Will the tickets load into MDE or do I need any paper proof I bought them and should wait to purchase down there? TIA! It's a bday gift for my dad (the last time we went I was 3 - and I still remember the snow on Main Street!)




I would call and purchase them over the phone and request an email verification with a confirmation number. We had a little issue with our tickets not loading automatically so I called in for a confirmation email (which is apparently not sent when you order online) and went in and linked our tickets once I had the confirmation number - no issue after that! Since you’re time sensitive I’d just go straight to calling.


----------



## mdraz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Dwarves come out at 6:15. Line up for them around 5 and you'll be one of the first groups and you won't be wasting party time.
> 
> Get a spot for the first parade an hour 15 to an hour early down by the train station. These spots go later than the ones near the castle and on main street proper. It's still a great spot with snow and a view of the castle.


Where are the seven dwarves located on party night?


----------



## Melissa Perez

LilyZimm12 said:


> I would call and purchase them over the phone and request an email verification with a confirmation number. We had a little issue with our tickets not loading automatically so I called in for a confirmation email (which is apparently not sent when you order online) and went in and linked our tickets once I had the confirmation number - no issue after that! Since you’re time sensitive I’d just go straight to calling.



THANKS!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

nikkij said:


> If staying off-site do you get magic bands for the party?
> 
> We are currently booked on-site(with just party tickets) but will likely have to cancel and change up our trip. So I can customize my magic bands now, but if I cancel will they still come.



No just a party ticket doesn’t get you a magic band.


----------



## monique5

mdraz said:


> Where are the seven dwarves located on party night?



Post #1 Characters are updated. 

Mixed reports on PP, Adventureland vs Fantasyland. So leaving as Adventureland, reported on websites.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mdraz said:


> Where are the seven dwarves located on party night?



They are over in Storybook Circus, way in the back to the left of the train station under a circus tent. 

So that puts them in between the circus tent where Daisy, Minnie, Donald and Goofy meet during the day and the train station.


----------



## mdraz

monique5 said:


> Post #1 Characters are updated.
> 
> Mixed reports on PP, Adventureland vs Fantasyland. So leaving as Adventureland, reported on websites.


Thanks! I was curious since I saw both listed reading through comments.


----------



## GlamMistress

I have APs and ended up with a surprise trip to Orlando this week. Bought tickets for the party Thursday. Excited!


----------



## Lorelei18

CampbellzSoup said:


> No just a party ticket doesn’t get you a magic band.


You could order magicbands online from Shop Disney however if you do not have physical park tickets for MVMCP.


----------



## Lorelei18

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Dwarves come out at 6:15. Line up for them around 5 and you'll be one of the first groups and you won't be wasting party time.
> 
> Get a spot for the first parade an hour 15 to an hour early down by the train station. These spots go later than the ones near the castle and on main street proper. It's still a great spot with snow and a view of the castle.


Was just thinking, is it easier to walk down to the train station before the parade via Main Street or using the Bypass?  Does the Bypass stay open during the entire party?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Is the firework music piped in to FanstayLand area? I am considering watching from there for a change - and hope that from there getting to a decent parade viewing spot after works out - even if it means walking thru the bypass over to train station quick.


----------



## monique5

*32D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!*


----------



## Lorelei18

FinnsMom7 said:


> Is the firework music piped in to FanstayLand area? I am considering watching from there for a change - and hope that from there getting to a decent parade viewing spot after works out - even if it means walking thru the bypass over to train station quick.


Great minds think alike!     I haven't seen Holiday Wishes yet, but fo4 original Wishes our family would usually watch it one night in the Hub and one night in Fantasyland.  Our favorite spots were sitting on the wall outside of the Winnie the Pooh ride (I feel like there may even be a speaker tower there) or over near Enchanted Tales of Belle sitting on a wall back there.  Last time when we were by Enchanted Tales of Belle it was kind of sweet because the CM who works the entrance there had the whole show memorized and was acting it out.  Wishes was great from Fantasyland but lots of turning your head back and forth.   But my boys love being close to where the fireworks launch.  And we have always been able to year the narrative/music clearly so there must have been speakers around there.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lorelei18 said:


> Was just thinking, is it easier to walk down to the train station before the parade via Main Street or using the Bypass?  Does the Bypass stay open during the entire party?



No the bypass will not remain open. It shouldn't be too bad getting down there, the sidewalks might actually be more crowded than the street.



FinnsMom7 said:


> Is the firework music piped in to FanstayLand area? I am considering watching from there for a change - and hope that from there getting to a decent parade viewing spot after works out - even if it means walking thru the bypass over to train station quick.



Yes you'll be able to hear the music.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES - Magic Shots*

*Confirmation for the Following Magic Shots:*

A Giant Christmas Bulb (Green @ Liberty Square & Red @ Bypass, Castle Hub Area??)
Mistletoe (Fireworks Plaza & Bridge near Monsters Inc, Laugh Floor)
Snow Globe (Main Street, U.S.A.),
Zero Jack Skellington’s ghost dog from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” (Haunted Mansion)
Toy Soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are Marching through the Winter Wonderland (Main Street, U.S.A) --- You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot!
The Kringle Crew doing the Candy Cane Twist (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree)

*Confirmed & Will Add to Post #1*

MVMCP Stamp on Photo in MM (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree)
Candy Cane Overhead (Rose Garden Area)
Gingerbread Man & Reindeer (Magic Kingdom Park Entrance)

*Verify*
Your Favorite Fashionable Fairy is ready with a Little Yuletide Pixie Dust (Main Street, U.S.A.)
----Is this Tinkerbell in Santa Outfit (HUB near Partners Statue)?

*Needs Attention*

Ugly Christmas Sweater (Fantasyland),
A Few Jubilant Favorites from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” Welcome You to the Celebration! (Entrance of Magic Kingdom Park)
MVMCP Picture Frame Prop ??? 

Thanks!
@CMNJ @apdebord


----------



## apdebord

monique5 said:


> MVMCP Picture Frame Prop (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree)
> @CMNJ @apdebord



My report on this one may have been misleading.  I thought it was a border looking at it on my phone, but it was just a stamp added on.  There may have been a frame prop, but I did not see it.


----------



## monique5

apdebord said:


> My report on this one may have been misleading.  I thought it was a border looking at it on my phone, but it was just a stamp added on.  There may have been a frame prop, but I did not see it.



Okay, thanks!


----------



## klangl6

So I'm working on our plan for the party on 12/7.  We'll be getting into the park at 4, so this is what I thought:

4PM: ride 1-2 rides
5:00 - 5:30 - get in line for 7D

after that I'm not sure what order we should do shows/parade/fireworks in.  We'll stay out all night if we have to, but we have to rope drop at AK the next day so we have to be there for 7:30.  Any opinions would be helpful!


----------



## jessbee25

Travelstovegas said:


> Hi, again! Hoping someone experienced can offer some good insight, and hopefully reassure me!
> 
> My group of 10 (5 adults, 5 young kids) will be heading to our first MVMCP in early December. I have been reading every bit of MVMCP information that I can, as this is likely a one-time event for us since it's a big splurge. My group would like to try to watch the first parade, even though we know it will be more crowded, because there's a good chance that some of the kids could fall asleep & miss the parade entirely if we only do the second, later parade.
> 
> However, I'm reading reports on various blogs & forums that people suggest getting a spot on the curb on Main Street for the Once Upon a Christmastime Parade at least 2 hours early! And that would mean being on the curb at 630pm for an 830pm parade! Not only am I concerned that the kids (6, 6, 5, 4, 20 months) won't have the patience for that, but also we were hoping to get one large group photo with the 7 Dwarfs, and our original plan was to do that first (and be in line early for them). But now I'm worried accomplishing both won't happen - if we focus on good parade seating & watch the first parade, that flows right into the fireworks show at 10pm, meaning we probably couldn't line up for 7 Dwarfs until after fireworks were over - likely having asleep kiddos!
> 
> But if we do the Dwarfs first, even if we managed to be among the first in line, we might not be finished that until 730pm or after, and will that put us out of contention for a curb spot on Main Street for the first parade? We don't need a full curb for all 10 of us, if that makes a difference, but we do have strollers and would want the 4 older kids to have a curb seat while we adults stand or carry the 20 month old.
> 
> Realistically - is it just something that we have to let go of, wanting to do the first parade AND meeting a popular character(s) while everyone is awake? If so, that's really frustrating. Thanks in advance for any feedback - I'm the primary planner for all 10 of us & was the one who convinced everyone to splurge on MVMCP, so I'm really trying to make sure we all have a good time.



I would say go over to Frontierland for the parade if you really aren't into staking out a spot 2 hours ahead of time. I'm pretty sure that's what we are going to do, my DD will not sit still that long for anything! I've never been to a MVMCP but we've watched the Main Street Electrical Parade from there and got a pretty decent spot 20 minutes before. I would imagine the same to be true for the Christmas parade, but we shall see! The castle view and snow would be magical but not worth the hassle for us.


----------



## areno79

Just booked a last minute one night trip for me and my boss at the end of our work trip 
We got a room at POR so I made FP's today. I am trying to figure out if my FP times will be okay.
I booked the following:
Splash- 3:15
BTMRR- 4:15
Space- 5:15

Does anyone know if those times will be ok? I recall last year I made my last FP for 5:30 and it was fine. TIA!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

klangl6 said:


> So I'm working on our plan for the party on 12/7.  We'll be getting into the park at 4, so this is what I thought:
> 
> 4PM: ride 1-2 rides
> 5:00 - 5:30 - get in line for 7D
> 
> after that I'm not sure what order we should do shows/parade/fireworks in.  We'll stay out all night if we have to, but we have to rope drop at AK the next day so we have to be there for 7:30.  Any opinions would be helpful!



That sounds good so far. What else would you like to do?

I would do the first parade, either an hour in advance in Frontierland or by the train station on main street.  Fireworks in the grassy area in front of Casey's.


----------



## siskaren

Travelstovegas said:


> But if we do the Dwarfs first, even if we managed to be among the first in line, we might not be finished that until 730pm or after, and will that put us out of contention for a curb spot on Main Street for the first parade? We don't need a full curb for all 10 of us, if that makes a difference, but we do have strollers and would want the 4 older kids to have a curb seat while we adults stand or carry the 20 month old.



Do you really need to watch from Main Street? You could watch from Frontierland without having to camp out for 2 hours.


----------



## twinklebug

siskaren said:


> Do you really need to watch from Main Street? You could watch from Frontierland without having to camp out for 2 hours.


Shhh... I don't care if folk need to camp out for 2 hours for that coveted curbside spot. It's their time, and takes them out of lines


----------



## LucyBC80

siskaren said:


> Do you really need to watch from Main Street? You could watch from Frontierland without having to camp out for 2 hours.


No snow at Frontierland. We're camping out 1 hour before the parade because I want a specific spot near Starbucks.


----------



## siskaren

LucyBC80 said:


> No snow at Frontierland. We're camping out 1 hour before the parade because I want a specific spot near Starbucks.



My question was directed to Travelstovegas.


----------



## LucyBC80

siskaren said:


> My question was directed to Travelstovegas.


Sorry, I thought this was a discussion board.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I'm doing the late parade but not sure what area from yet. Since we are doing two parties my hubs want's one on or near main street. I won't wait 2 hours. I am trying not to be that obsessive about it this time. Seeing I have many things on the list we want to do.  I am hoping most of our plans work out, and I hope many here also work out. Remember to try and have fun, plan, but also be ready to change something last minute. Many things can happen to throw off all of our lovely plans.  I am trying to be ready for that as well.


----------



## Travelstovegas

siskaren said:


> Do you really need to watch from Main Street? You could watch from Frontierland without having to camp out for 2 hours.



I am torn about it. I really like to take pictures so I love the Main Street view with the Castle in the background. But I don't love antsy & frustrated children, so certainly it's a a trade off. Mostly I guess I am trying to come to terms with our evening likely not going as I originally hoped, with our two priorities, which are/were a group photo with 7 Dwarves & a curb seat on Main Street for the parade - the caveat being that the kids are AWAKE for both, though, which is where we run into trouble! If we didn't care about those pesky kids being awake, I'm sure I could accomplish both without issue!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LucyBC80 said:


> No snow at Frontierland. We're camping out 1 hour before the parade because I want a specific spot near Starbucks.


Is this for the first parade?  Do we actually need to be that early for the second parade?  We're used to MNSSHP where the 2nd parade isn't so bad to get a spot for...


----------



## klangl6

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That sounds good so far. What else would you like to do?
> 
> I would do the first parade, either an hour in advance in Frontierland or by the train station on main street.  Fireworks in the grassy area in front of Casey's.



I know we'll hit up some treat trails and maybe a character or 2. Probably ride some stuff in between and after thebdirst parade.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

klangl6 said:


> So I'm working on our plan for the party on 12/7.  We'll be getting into the park at 4, so this is what I thought:
> 
> 4PM: ride 1-2 rides
> 5:00 - 5:30 - get in line for 7D
> 
> after that I'm not sure what order we should do shows/parade/fireworks in.  We'll stay out all night if we have to, but we have to rope drop at AK the next day so we have to be there for 7:30.  Any opinions would be helpful!



This is my party night too and ill be in line for 7 dwarfs at the exact same time!


----------



## Mini girls

mickeysgirl17 said:


> This is my party night too and ill be in line for 7 dwarfs at the exact same time!


We'll be there too!


----------



## trill2017

Mine too! See you on the 7th!


----------



## Lorelei18

jessbee25 said:


> I would say go over to Frontierland for the parade if you really aren't into staking out a spot 2 hours ahead of time. I'm pretty sure that's what we are going to do, my DD will not sit still that long for anything! I've never been to a MVMCP but we've watched the Main Street Electrical Parade from there and got a pretty decent spot 20 minutes before. I would imagine the same to be true for the Christmas parade, but we shall see! The castle view and snow would be magical but not worth the hassle for us.


Also used to watch the Main Street Electrical Parade in Frontierland.  In front if the Frontierland Shootin Gallery there are a couple of raised platform type areas you can sit on while you wait or the kids can stand on as the parade passes and it allows you to be on the side of the parade where you have access to restrooms and the cut through to Adventureland.   I'd look at the videos of the parade in Frontierland on YouTube for the street atmosphere so you can decide how important that is to you for viewing the parade.  I did, and i am still undecided where i want to watch this parade!


----------



## monique5

DME Confirmation & Yellow Tags in my mailbox today! Woo-hoo!


----------



## dizneedoll

Mini girls said:


> We'll be there too!


We will be there on the 7th too! Yay for all the people going on the 7th! We don't want to meet any characters though so you guys will have a shorter line now for 7  dwarves.


----------



## CMNJ

monique5 said:


> *UPDATES - Magic Shots *
> 
> *Confirmation for the Following Magic Shots:*
> 
> A Giant Christmas Bulb (Green @ Liberty Square & Red @ Bypass, Castle Hub Area??) *I think after the Bypass area closes they move the bulb from there to the walkway near the left rose garden area. We saw them wheeling one across Main Street in that direction around 7:30ish and at the Halloween party they had a similar set up with the giant pumpkins in that area *
> Mistletoe (Fireworks Plaza & Bridge near Monsters Inc, Laugh Floor)* They also can do this on Main Street during the day prior to the actual party starting if you want to get that shot out of the way earlier*
> Snow Globe (Main Street, U.S.A.), *We asked multiple photographers and everyone told us they were only doing that magic shot in one location in the Hub-it was to the left of the partner statues by the flower bed*
> Zero Jack Skellington’s ghost dog from “Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas” (Haunted Mansion)
> Toy Soldiers from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” are Marching through the Winter Wonderland (Main Street, U.S.A) --- You’ll receive a Magic Shot and an Animated Magic Shot!
> The Kringle Crew doing the Candy Cane Twist (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree)
> 
> *Confirmed & Will Add to Post #1*
> 
> MVMCP Stamp on Photo in MM (Magic Kingdom Park Christmas Tree)
> Candy Cane Overhead (Rose Garden Area)
> Gingerbread Man & Reindeer (Magic Kingdom Park Entrance)
> 
> *Verify*
> Your Favorite Fashionable Fairy is ready with a Little Yuletide Pixie Dust (Main Street, U.S.A.)
> ----Is this Tinkerbell in Santa Outfit (HUB near Partners Statue)?
> *Yes see picture above
> Got picture near the partners statue and a little closer to Main Street as well *
> 
> *Needs Attention*
> 
> Ugly Christmas Sweater (Fantasyland), *We did not actually see this ourselves but heard it was near Ariel’s Grotto. It is the area where they have done various background pictures like the fireworks and dancing skeletons in the past*
> A Few Jubilant Favorites from “Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade” Welcome You to the Celebration! (Entrance of Magic Kingdom Park) *I think this is referring to the reindeer and gingerbread man. There is only 1 place to get pics at the entrance that I’m aware of and that’s where that magic shot was taken*
> 
> MVMCP Picture Frame prop? *They had a few of those in the bypass area when we entered around 5 * [/USER]


----------



## jcvalenti

We're doing our first Christmas Party in a couple weeks.  We don't really care about characters (and certainly aren't waiting an hour or more to take a picture with them) ... but the wife does want to see the parade.  How early do we have to line up for that to get a decent view (or at least a spot we can take some pictures without the back of a bunch of heads in there) ?  From what I read, it seems easier to find a spot in Town Square then along the route from Frontierland.  Still not sure which parade we will watch (I wish I could say the later, but we're going to be at MK from 8am on that day ... I'm afraid I'll pass out by 11pm)


----------



## monique5

@CMNJ - Thanks for photo & confirmation on Tinkerbell in Santa Outfit!


----------



## JamieH

I haven’t seen info in how long Moana’s line is and the best time to see her.  She’s the only character I’m interested in as we will be at the party the Friday!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Question... do each of the characters meeting during the party wear something different or have something Christmas-y with them?  I can only imagine waiting in line for characters that ARE available at other times IF they're dressed differently for the party.

I've taken a look at Kenny the Pirate's site, and he indicates this info for some characters and not others.  Does anyone know?


----------



## SilSprBea

areno79 said:


> Just booked a last minute one night trip for me and my boss at the end of our work trip
> We got a room at POR so I made FP's today. I am trying to figure out if my FP times will be okay.
> I booked the following:
> Splash- 3:15
> BTMRR- 4:15
> Space- 5:15
> 
> Does anyone know if those times will be ok? I recall last year I made my last FP for 5:30 and it was fine. TIA!



I'm so glad you were able to make the party work for you this year!!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

JamieH said:


> I haven’t seen info in how long Moana’s line is and the best time to see her.  She’s the only character I’m interested in as we will be at the party the Friday!



I think it is either line up before 5 so your wait doesn't take up any party time...either that or take a gamble that the line might get shorter during fireworks or later in that night. 



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Question... do each of the characters meeting during the party wear something different or have something Christmas-y with them?  I can only imagine waiting in line for characters that ARE available at other times IF they're dressed differently for the party.
> 
> I've taken a look at Kenny the Pirate's site, and he indicates this info for some characters and not others.  Does anyone know?



7 dwarves have scarves.
Aladdin meets in his Prince Ali outfit.
Pooh gang wears scarves.
Mickey has a Christmas outfit on (has different Christmas outfit on that coordinates with Minnie's at AK that you can meet during the regular day)
Minnie and Daisy have Christmas outfits
Peter Pan has a scarf.
Goofy has a santa outfit.
Donald has a Christmas plaid outfit.

These are the ones in different outfits, doesn't take into account characters you can't meet on day to day basis like Scrooge.


----------



## monique5

@apdebord - Is it okay to add your photos to Post #1?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 7 dwarves have scarves.
> Aladdin meets in his Prince Ali outfit.
> Pooh gang wears scarves.
> Mickey has a Christmas outfit on (has different Christmas outfit on that coordinates with Minnie's at AK that you can meet during the regular day)
> Minnie and Daisy have Christmas outfits
> Peter Pan has a scarf.
> Goofy has a santa outfit.
> Donald has a Christmas plaid outfit.
> 
> These are the ones in different outfits, doesn't take into account characters you can't meet on day to day basis like Scrooge.


This is AWESOME -- thanks!!!


----------



## eeyore986

I am planning on only using party ticket on our party night but can I make it to a 4pm dinner reservation at The Plaza? It only matters for DH, DD and I have AP's.   I really want to keep the reservation, they are exceptional with all my food allergies. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

eeyore986 said:


> I am planning on only using party ticket on our party night but can I make it to a 4pm dinner reservation at The Plaza? It only matters for DH, DD and I have AP's.   I really want to keep the reservation, they are exceptional with all my food allergies. Any advice would be appreciated!



Yes, usually party goers start being let into the parks 10 or 15 minutes early.


----------



## Stefecatzz

Can you leave MK & re-enter the park if you have a MVMCP ticket & wristband?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Stefecatzz said:


> Can you leave MK & re-enter the park if you have a MVMCP ticket & wristband?



I can't say 100% but I don't see why not.


----------



## twodogs

I am going to repeat someone's question, only because I didn't see an answer.  We are going to our first MVMCP.  My kids are 10 and 12, so they could feasibly stay up until Midnight that night.  Parades are nice but they aren't the most important to us.  Is the second parade substantially less crowded/chaotic than the first?


----------



## Lorelei18

Travelstovegas said:


> Hi, again! Hoping someone experienced can offer some good insight, and hopefully reassure me!
> 
> My group of 10 (5 adults, 5 young kids) will be heading to our first MVMCP in early December. I have been reading every bit of MVMCP information that I can, as this is likely a one-time event for us since it's a big splurge. My group would like to try to watch the first parade, even though we know it will be more crowded, because there's a good chance that some of the kids could fall asleep & miss the parade entirely if we only do the second, later parade.
> 
> However, I'm reading reports on various blogs & forums that people suggest getting a spot on the curb on Main Street for the Once Upon a Christmastime Parade at least 2 hours early! And that would mean being on the curb at 630pm for an 830pm parade! Not only am I concerned that the kids (6, 6, 5, 4, 20 months) won't have the patience for that, but also we were hoping to get one large group photo with the 7 Dwarfs, and our original plan was to do that first (and be in line early for them). But now I'm worried accomplishing both won't happen - if we focus on good parade seating & watch the first parade, that flows right into the fireworks show at 10pm, meaning we probably couldn't line up for 7 Dwarfs until after fireworks were over - likely having asleep kiddos!
> 
> But if we do the Dwarfs first, even if we managed to be among the first in line, we might not be finished that until 730pm or after, and will that put us out of contention for a curb spot on Main Street for the first parade? We don't need a full curb for all 10 of us, if that makes a difference, but we do have strollers and would want the 4 older kids to have a curb seat while we adults stand or carry the 20 month old.
> 
> Realistically - is it just something that we have to let go of, wanting to do the first parade AND meeting a popular character(s) while everyone is awake? If so, that's really frustrating. Thanks in advance for any feedback - I'm the primary planner for all 10 of us & was the one who convinced everyone to splurge on MVMCP, so I'm really trying to make sure we all have a good time.


Coming from someone who has planned a Disney trip (granted it was a January trip, not MVMCP) for a group similar in makeup to yours, what would the kids be most excited to do?   Believe me, I stressed about that trip, we had 8 adults and 5 children, one a little princess so for the first time I was up booking BBB and Frozen fastpasses!   I think as long as they are happy everyone else in your party will be.   And if they are going to fall asleep by like 10pm, you probably want to maximize the experience for them.  I literally went so commando planning the trip that the last day we had, I had actually set up as a free to do what you want day, and everyone but my DH and kids slept in and went to a mall in the AM and went back to MK at night.  But...the kids all were happy and had fun and each got to do things they wanted so the parents were happy...I think.  

Also, how many of the kids have been to Disney before and how much time will you be spending at MK besides the party?


----------



## DiannaVM

twodogs said:


> I am going to repeat someone's question, only because I didn't see an answer.  We are going to our first MVMCP.  My kids are 10 and 12, so they could feasibly stay up until Midnight that night.  Parades are nice but they aren't the most important to us.  Is the second parade substantially less crowded/chaotic than the first?



It is, but in my experience last Friday, not by much. We waited roughly 40 minutes to hold our spot on Main Street after the fireworks cleared out some of the crowds. For us, we didn't have kids with us, but it worked out better because we wanted to make sure we got our must-see characters out of the way early.


----------



## chiburple

DiannaVM said:


> It is, but in my experience last Friday, not by much. We waited roughly 40 minutes to hold our spot on Main Street after the fireworks cleared out some of the crowds. For us, we didn't have kids with us, but it worked out better because we wanted to make sure we got our must-see characters out of the way early.



Was 40 min about right or did you feel like you were early? We were planning fireworks then go see Mickey’s stage show and then keep our spot for the parade. I’m wondering if that will work or if we have it all too cramped together?


----------



## Travelstovegas

Lorelei18 said:


> Also, how many of the kids have been to Disney before and how much time will you be spending at MK besides the party?



None of the kids have been to Disney before, but we will have had 2 days in MK before this MVMCP, so I'm not too concerned about rides. I do want to keep the kiddos happy for sure - happy kids means less stress for the rest of us. But... the trip is 3 generations, so my Mom is along (the 5 kids are her grandkids) and I know one of the things she will really love is a group photo of all of us (without other people in it) while we are all dressed in hideous, holiday, matching shirts, ha ha ha ha! So that's where our focus on a group photo with 7 Dwarfs is coming from. I think it's extra stressful for the MVMCP because it's only happening once & the cost factors in to wanting a good experience - we have Park Hoppers for the rest of our trip so I feel like if someone really likes something or we miss it, we might still get back to it. But on this party night, we miss it & we're out of luck! Aaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## littlebittyhouse

Travelstovegas said:


> None of the kids have been to Disney before, but we will have had 2 days in MK before this MVMCP, so I'm not too concerned about rides. I do want to keep the kiddos happy for sure - happy kids means less stress for the rest of us. But... the trip is 3 generations, so my Mom is along (the 5 kids are her grandkids) and I know one of the things she will really love is a group photo of all of us (without other people in it) while we are all dressed in hideous, holiday, matching shirts, ha ha ha ha! So that's where our focus on a group photo with 7 Dwarfs is coming from. I think it's extra stressful for the MVMCP because it's only happening once & the cost factors in to wanting a good experience - we have Park Hoppers for the rest of our trip so I feel like if someone really likes something or we miss it, we might still get back to it. But on this party night, we miss it & we're out of luck! Aaaahhhhh!!!!



I would maybe take some stress out of it and aim for a magic shot with all of you. That way you get your picture but a little less stressful if you don’t need to wait for a (very popular) character

I’m in a similar boat as you ... taking a 5yo and 2yo to the party on the 28th. I am on the fence about watching the parade on Main Street...we did last time and it was magical but CHAOTIC. We are going to watch FOF from Frontierland and then make a decision about MVMCP. I just can’t imagine making them wait 2 hours and not ‘enjoying’ the party....


----------



## Lorelei18

Travelstovegas said:


> None of the kids have been to Disney before, but we will have had 2 days in MK before this MVMCP, so I'm not too concerned about rides. I do want to keep the kiddos happy for sure - happy kids means less stress for the rest of us. But... the trip is 3 generations, so my Mom is along (the 5 kids are her grandkids) and I know one of the things she will really love is a group photo of all of us (without other people in it) while we are all dressed in hideous, holiday, matching shirts, ha ha ha ha! So that's where our focus on a group photo with 7 Dwarfs is coming from. I think it's extra stressful for the MVMCP because it's only happening once & the cost factors in to wanting a good experience - we have Park Hoppers for the rest of our trip so I feel like if someone really likes something or we miss it, we might still get back to it. But on this party night, we miss it & we're out of luck! Aaaahhhhh!!!!


I understand, I talked DH into this trip as our "2018" Disney trip.  Disney at Christmas is just something I've always wanted to do and I'm not sure if we'll do it more than once.  So I am stressing quite a bit about this trip too.   Would you consider getting a family pic with Christmas Mickey?   He may have a shorter wait (I'm sure someone could speak to that) but that would be a really great family pic I'd think, and no other people in the background.


----------



## DiannaVM

chiburple said:


> Was 40 min about right or did you feel like you were early? We were planning fireworks then go see Mickey’s stage show and then keep our spot for the parade. I’m wondering if that will work or if we have it all too cramped together?



I'll be honest, by that point we were exhausted so I didn't want to bother fitting anything else in. If you are not too picky with being right up front for the stage show and are ok, with standing further back, depending on where you stand you could keep the same spot for the parade? Either way, we didn't bother trying to see the show, but maybe 40 minutes was a little early for our parade spot. However, please be mindful that our spot wasn't on the curb either, it was right at the white line that they put on the ground to leave room for a walkway.


----------



## jessbee25

JamieH said:


> I haven’t seen info in how long Moana’s line is and the best time to see her.  She’s the only character I’m interested in as we will be at the party the Friday!



Someone posted a few pages back that they saw a 30 minute wait later in the night but the CM told them that was the shortest it gets. I think they said something like it's a normal 2 hour wait. I'm going to to scope it out while we are there but not getting my hopes up. We are going on a Tuesday so maybe it won't be so bad. Good luck to you on Friday!


----------



## MaC410

What time do the characters stop meeting during the party? Do they close off lines for meet and greets at a certain time before the party ends?


----------



## chiburple

DiannaVM said:


> I'll be honest, by that point we were exhausted so I didn't want to bother fitting anything else in. If you are not too picky with being right up front for the stage show and are ok, with standing further back, depending on where you stand you could keep the same spot for the parade? Either way, we didn't bother trying to see the show, but maybe 40 minutes was a little early for our parade spot. However, please be mindful that our spot wasn't on the curb either, it was right at the white line that they put on the ground to leave room for a walkway.



Thanks! I just changed our plan


----------



## littlebittyhouse

This! I think go with the flow and grab a photo pass picture when the kids are happy and well fed otherwise you might have a bunch of crank pots after waiting. You know the kiddos best though! 

Have you looked at any of the touring plans party guides? Those were helpful for me!


----------



## Moramoon

MaC410 said:


> What time do the characters stop meeting during the party? Do they close off lines for meet and greets at a certain time before the party ends?


I'm wondering this too. I wasn't planning on focusing too much on characters, but I know DS and DD would love to love to meet Moana. We might try to squeeze Minnie in for DD as well as she's her absolute favorite. I'm wondering if we can watch the fireworks from the side and make a mad dash afterwards to Moana and try for Minnie just before the second parade assuming she'll stay up that late.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MaC410 said:


> What time do the characters stop meeting during the party? Do they close off lines for meet and greets at a certain time before the party ends?



Cast members will close the lines when it's their best guess that guests in line will take them to the end of their set.

Some characters end at 1130, others at 12.

You'll have to sign up for kennythepirate and his $7 a year character locator. I don't know which end at 1130 and not all the characters are even on Disney's app.

Waiting until later in the night is always a gamble. Sometimes the lines will be short, other times they'll already he cut off.


----------



## FoxC63

Stefecatzz said:


> Can you leave MK & re-enter the park if you have a MVMCP ticket & wristband?



Yes.  My husband walked me to the boat launch area during the MNSSHP this year.  I left early due to illness.  They let him back inside without issue.


----------



## klangl6

klangl6 said:


> So I'm working on our plan for the party on 12/7.  We'll be getting into the park at 4, so this is what I thought:
> 
> 4PM: ride 1-2 rides
> 5:00 - 5:30 - get in line for 7D
> 
> after that I'm not sure what order we should do shows/parade/fireworks in.  We'll stay out all night if we have to, but we have to rope drop at AK the next day so we have to be there for 7:30.  Any opinions would be helpful!



So after looking at the map, and making sure everyone was fine with staying out that long, I think this is our plan.

4PM: ride 1-2 rides - I might try for some fastpasses, but we'll see.
5:00 - 5:30 - get in line for 7D
7:40 - Merriest Celebration
8:15 - Frozen Holiday Wish
Break for Rides, Snacks, etc.
10:00 - Holiday Wishes
11:00 - Parade - near train station so we get snow and can be close to the exit.


----------



## Piglet001

Line up before 5:30 for 7D.  The line was crazy long.


----------



## PixieT78

I think I got myself all worked up that there is no way I can do everything in one party and started considering buying tickets for another one.  Luckily my DH is much more reasonable than I am and talked me down   Of course we won't get everything possible done at one party.  We are at MK for 3 mornings in addition to the party, one of which is supposed to be a "level 3" day and we could stay longer if we want to.  We also have an FP for 7DMT for before the party starts so that takes care of the majority of the rides.  

How are the lines for characters during the first parade?  Do they drop off quite a bit?  Is there a large focus on castle projections for the fireworks, where it is really best to be front and centre?  If I watch the parade in another area besides Main St, how early should we stake out a spot?


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think it is either line up before 5 so your wait doesn't take up any party time...either that or take a gamble that the line might get shorter during fireworks or later in that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 dwarves have scarves.
> Aladdin meets in his Prince Ali outfit.
> Pooh gang wears scarves.
> Mickey has a Christmas outfit on (has different Christmas outfit on that coordinates with Minnie's at AK that you can meet during the regular day)
> Minnie and Daisy have Christmas outfits
> Peter Pan has a scarf.
> Goofy has a santa outfit.
> Donald has a Christmas plaid outfit.
> 
> These are the ones in different outfits, doesn't take into account characters you can't meet on day to day basis like Scrooge.



Thanks for info!


----------



## monique5

@FinnsMom7 @OhioStateBuckeye @Cluelyss

Hey! Check out characters in Post #1.


----------



## tgarre06

How has the wait been for the princesses and their princes? TIA!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7 @OhioStateBuckeye @Cluelyss
> 
> Hey! Check out characters in Post #1. Correct? TIA!


I believe so - although the more I think I have it certain I question myself lol


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I believe so - although the more I think I have it certain I question myself lol


----------



## cherylsmike

So, what is everybody wearing to the party?  DH and I are attending our first MVMCP on Dec. 5th.  I'm not sure what I want to wear.  I read somewhere that some people went in pajamas.  I'm not sure if I would be too hot in a ugly christmas sweater.  I love matching shirts and wanted to do Christmas tie-dye but DH is not down with that.


----------



## Disney & ME

cherylsmike said:


> So, what is everybody wearing to the party?  DH and I are attending our first MVMCP on Dec. 5th.  I'm not sure what I want to wear.  I read somewhere that some people went in pajamas.  I'm not sure if I would be too hot in a ugly christmas sweater.  I love matching shirts and wanted to do Christmas tie-dye but DH is not down with that.


We are going on 12/3 but from the North so no sweaters for us. We bought light up Christmas bulb necklaces and I will make glow stick Mickey ears. Very simple but may get shirts at the party.


----------



## tgarre06

cherylsmike said:


> So, what is everybody wearing to the party?  DH and I are attending our first MVMCP on Dec. 5th.  I'm not sure what I want to wear.  I read somewhere that some people went in pajamas.  I'm not sure if I would be too hot in a ugly christmas sweater.  I love matching shirts and wanted to do Christmas tie-dye but DH is not down with that.


We are wearing Christmas Mickey shirts (not matching, my husband draws the line there haha), and I bought light up Christmas bulb necklaces and headbands at AC Moore, much cheaper than the necklaces at Disney.


----------



## Disney & ME

tgarre06 said:


> We are wearing Christmas Mickey shirts (not matching, my husband draws the line there haha), and I bought light up Christmas bulb necklaces and headbands at AC Moore, much cheaper than the necklaces at Disney.


Got our necklaces too at AC Moore this weekend with discount. Definitely cheaper than at Disney!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7 @OhioStateBuckeye @Cluelyss
> 
> Hey! Check out characters in Post #1. Correct? TIA!


Yes, all looks good, but I didn’t think Jack (Sandy Claws) met early at MVMCP?


----------



## DisneyDad2015

cherylsmike said:


> So, what is everybody wearing to the party?  DH and I are attending our first MVMCP on Dec. 5th.  I'm not sure what I want to wear.  I read somewhere that some people went in pajamas.  I'm not sure if I would be too hot in a ugly christmas sweater.  I love matching shirts and wanted to do Christmas tie-dye but DH is not down with that.



I just came to ask the same question. I had the same thought about the ugly Christmas sweaters being too hot, but I think I found the perfect alternative. It’s a T-shirt in the style and design that ugly Christmas sweaters have! I just purchased it to wear to MVMCP.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

cherylsmike said:


> So, what is everybody wearing to the party?  DH and I are attending our first MVMCP on Dec. 5th.  I'm not sure what I want to wear.  I read somewhere that some people went in pajamas.  I'm not sure if I would be too hot in a ugly christmas sweater.  I love matching shirts and wanted to do Christmas tie-dye but DH is not down with that.



My daughter and I will be in red sweaters and both be wearing those red and green sparkly mickey headbands that seem to be in all Disney gift shops. We are also going to wear leggings. Mine are green with Christmas trees on them and hers are grey with snowmen.  Got my son a light up mickey hat and will try to put him in red and green as well.


----------



## tgarre06

Disney & ME said:


> Got our necklaces too at AC Moore this weekend with discount. Definitely cheaper than at Disney!


Gotta love the AC Moore coupons!


----------



## tgarre06

mickeysgirl17 said:


> My daughter and I will be in red sweaters and both be wearing those red and green sparkly mickey headbands that seem to be in all Disney gift shops. We are also going to wear leggings. Mine are green with Christmas trees on them and hers are grey with snowmen.  Got my son a light up mickey hat and will try to put him in red and green as well.


Copying the leggings idea!


----------



## Figmentary

I saw on the front page that Jack Skellington “meets early”. Do we know what time he comes out? Any chance of lining up around 5pm and being done by 6-6:30pm?


----------



## Loopster

Moramoon said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked. I searched, but didn't find what I was looking for. DH saw a commercial for the Christmas party and said we should go. If we do we'd probably go on Dec 21 since DS would be on break from school. I keep reading that it will be crowded, but I've never been to a ticketed event so I wasn't sure exactly on a scale of 1-10 what to expect.  Will it be wall to wall people? How will wait times for rides be? I know we probably wouldn't check out the popular meet and greets, maybe a princess or 2 for DD and Mickey and Minnie.


Wait times for rides will be low. I just got back from the sold-out first night party and we walked on mostly everything. The only thing with a wait was 7DMT and it was about 30 mins max. 



4forWDW said:


> Will BTMRR be open during the party?
> It's not listed as an open attraction for last year's party


Yes, it’s open. We rode it twice in a row without having to unload on the first party night. 



klangl6 said:


> Has anyone had any issues when they link a special event ticket on a day that they are using a park ticket as well?  I just purchased our MVMCP tickets.  We will be in Epcot that day and then going to the party that afternoon.  I'm not trying to get any fastpasses right now because we will using them at Epcot





JoJoGirl said:


> Hi everyone!  I have a quick question about the entry procedure for MVCP - sorry if this is a silly question or if it has already been asked!
> 
> We will be attending the party on our arrival night, before we have used any days off of our hopper passes.  Our hopper passes and party tickets are already purchased and attached to our magic bands in MDE.  We plan to enter the MK around 5:00pm.  If we enter through the designated MVMCP tapstiles using our magic bands, can we be certain that only our MVMCP tickets will be used, and not a day from our hopper passes?
> 
> Again, sorry if this is a silly question.  I really want to do everything correctly and not have any troubles or surprises later in the week.  Thanks so much for any advice you can give!





calismic said:


> If you have a physical ticket I would use that in place of the Magic Band.  In 2015 we went on our first night and the turnstile activated our tickets.  We found out rather painfully when we could not enter a park on our last day.  While Disney was quick to fix the mistake it was still a pain in the butt that we would have much rather not have dealt with.  Now I will say that was 2 years ago and a designated entrance didn't exist for party attendees that I can remember, so it may be fixed.  But I'm paranoid now so this year I will be using my card just in case. =)





ivanp91 said:


> Pretty much the same thing happened to us in November last year, so I wouldn't put any hope into the thought that Disney may fix the issue... :/





JoJoGirl said:


> Thank you for relating that.  We will indeed be certain to use our physical tickets instead of scanning our magic bands.  It’s a small inconvenience compared to having to go to guest services later.


Just stop at guest services or see one of the cast members with an iPad before you enter. Have them prioritize your tickets in the order that you will be using them. It’s super fast and easy to do. I’ve done it several times in the past couple of years and has always worked great. 




iheartglaciers said:


> If the party tickets are linked to our Magic Bands, we don't need to bring the plastic cards they sent in the mail, right?  Just want to confirm since it's our first party


Correct. 



Pdollar88 said:


> I'm going to MVMCP on 12/1 -- the Pop Warner stuff starts on Dec. 2. I'm mostly concerned about that Saturday at Epcot for those droves of folks, but will the championships have an impact on the Christmas Party?


I’ve been during Pop Warner in past years and it never affected MVMCP at all. In fact, I didn’t even notice a difference in park crowds during that time. 



FinnsMom7 said:


> Can't wait for confirmation of the magic shot with Zero outside of HM - i missed that last year and would love to get that in this year.  A "non" party question, are the lantern photos still going on? and if so during the party as well?


Yes, the lantern photos are still going on, and we were able to get them during the party. 
Also got the magic shot with Zero on opening night as well. 




David in Manassas said:


> I bought 4 sets of those Christmas bulb light up necklaces for the 4 of us.  Planning on putting in checked luggage.  Wondering if TSA will be upset.  Perhaps I should bring in my carry-on instead and pull them out at security?  Thoughts?


We checked 8 sets of them with no issues at all. 



WendyisDarling said:


> I believe my tickets say non-transfer, non-refund...It’s too sad to look at them.
> I have to postpone my carefully planned trip I purchased 4 tickets for Dec 22.
> Are they really non-transferable?  I see them online from third parties.
> I don’t want to sell on eBay or whatever to a family that is then turned away.
> 
> No Christmas trip is devastating, which seems dramatic, but it had so much meaning and I have it paid off.
> Losing $400+ is an extra blow.
> If I can recover any, I’m going to get a 2nd Christmas tree and decorate 100% Disney.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


They are totally transferable. If you log into MDE you’ll be able to click on “transfer ticket” and can link it to anyone else in your family/friends group. Just did this with a friend who came down with pneumonia and had her ticket moved to someone who needed one. No issues at all.  



palmtreelover08 said:


> Here at first party.  Lines for characters are super packed as expected but a few things sadly unexpected- they ran out of cider at Pinocchio’s after we waited in a decent length line- later we went to get some Nestle Quick by the tent and they were out of that too.  How do you run out of stuff on first night?  Did I mention the restroom by Cosmic Rays?  I’ve been to parties in the past and never had this type of experience- even on sell out nights.  Still a nice night out.


We were there that night as well, and the cider just tasted like plain ol’ apple juice. I wonder if they started serving that when they ran out of cider or if that was their version of cider?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@Cluelyss and @monique5 I don't believe Sandy claws starts before 7. Early starters are dwarves, Moana and Nick/Judy.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, all looks good, but I didn’t think Jack (Sandy Claws) met early at MVMCP?





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @Cluelyss and @monique5 I don't believe Sandy claws starts before 7. Early starters are dwarves, Moana and Nick/Judy.



Sandy Claws - Yes --- does not meet early, not @ MVMCP.
Thanks!


----------



## Travelstovegas

My group is 5 adults & 5 kids, and we are going to wear t-shirts with the same design but the boys will be in green shirts & the girls will be in red ones. I have some red, white & green Christmas leggings I may wear with mine, and my DD6 and Niece6 will probably wear leggings with tutus!  We have light-up bulb necklaces too. Trying to stalk the weather reports since we are going on 12/5 also and want to figure out whether we're going to need sweatshirts for the whole night. My husband & my sister's husband weren't super thrilled with the matching shirts but were willing to do it for my Mom, who is also going. She is crazy thrilled we're all going to match! LOLOL!


----------



## DaisyNY

Are any of the MVMCP dates sold out? We're going on November 28th...


----------



## monique5

DaisyNY said:


> Are any of the MVMCP dates sold out? We're going on November 28th...



See Post #1. November 9th Sold Out.


----------



## monique5

Figmentary said:


> I saw on the front page that Jack Skellington “meets early”. Do we know what time he comes out? Any chance of lining up around 5pm and being done by 6-6:30pm?



Post #1 is now updated. That note has been removed. I've been waiting on reports from the 1st parties. Sandy Claws is not meeting early.


----------



## LucyBC80

More like 12 days for our first Christmas party of the season!

Hopping the weather gets colder and those pesky clouds I see on the forecast are blown away and we can have an awesome party on the 28th!


----------



## monique5




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> View attachment 283420



Are we going to be there at the same time??

Not that I want to meet up.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Are we going to be there at the same time??
> 
> Not that I want to meet up.




Glad I had just put my coffee down. Not sure. 12/15-12/27. Party on 12/19 & 12/22.


----------



## monica9

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Non-traditional places for the fireworks...
> 
> Behind the castle. You'll be able to experience the fireworks going off all around you. Bonus, if you watch in front of Beast's castle some of the fireworks look nice behind the castle and you might be able to find a photopass photographer who is set up and can get fireworks in the background of your picture.
> 
> On an attraction. Fireworks are great from Dumbo, sometimes the CMs will even keep the spinners going and let you stay on. SDMT, if you are riding this during the fireworks they go off all around you. If you plan this, I would try to time it so you see the beginning, then you can stay in Fantasyland and watch. Also BTMR, but the 5 year old may be too young for that.


2 years ago we were on 7dmt and right when we came out of the tunnel and to the top of the track the fireworks whet off. It was so beautiful. Felt like we were flying into them!


----------



## monique5

@FinnsMom7 -http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/ is now working again. So I now have 2 countdowns.


----------



## Mini girls

Disney Store is releasing new adult Holiday Rees on Friday. I'm going to pick up one to wear o the party.


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7 -http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/ is now working again. So I now have 2 countdowns.


So funny you mention that because I just was thinking looks like a bunch of us went and made new ones because we didn't like them missing!


----------



## mdraz

I’m getting so excited I can’t take it!!! We leave in 10 days and 3 days until I surprise my kids and tell them about the trip!!! Right now I’m more excited to surprise them than anything..........but I am driving myself crazy deciding between the Sunday 11/26 party and Tuesday 11/28 party. Sunday I think will be more busy, but I’m thinking we will have more energy to party that night being our first full day there. Tuesday would be a nice setup (and what I was originally planning) cause I have CRT booked at 3pm. I’m just getting worried we will be exhausted being right in the middle of our trip. Essentially we can sleep in and not start our day until the afternoon but I’m just over thinking this and looking for guidance thanks!!!


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> So funny you mention that because I just was thinking looks like a bunch of us went and made new ones because we didn't like them missing!



We did. LOL! I checked it this morning. I liked that it has the party ticker.


----------



## monique5

mdraz said:


> I’m getting so excited I can’t take it!!! We leave in 10 days and 3 days until I surprise my kids and tell them about the trip!!! Right now I’m more excited to surprise them than anything..........but I am driving myself crazy deciding between the *Sunday 12/26 party and Tuesday 12/28 party*. Sunday I think will be more busy, but I’m thinking we will have more energy to party that night being our first full day there. Tuesday would be a nice setup (and what I was originally planning) cause I have CRT booked at 3pm. I’m just getting worried we will be exhausted being right in the middle of our trip. Essentially we can sleep in and not start our day until the afternoon but I’m just over thinking this and looking for guidance thanks!!!



I understand your excitement.

The last party is 12/22......


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> I understand your excitement.
> 
> The last party is 12/22......


I think OP means November


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Glad I had just put my coffee down. Not sure. 12/15-12/27. Party on 12/19 & 12/22.


What if I DO want to meet up??? Is there a separate thread for that?! LOL 

12/22 DIS photo op??!!


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> What if I DO want to meet up??? Is there a separate thread for that?! LOL
> 
> 12/22 DIS photo op??!!



Convo? Sounds good!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> What if I DO want to meet up??? Is there a separate thread for that?! LOL
> 
> 12/22 DIS photo op??!!





monique5 said:


> Convo? Sounds good!



Dec 10-12 Universal

Dec 12 MVMCP

Dec 12-21 WDW

So a bit over overlap. Not sure about @Cluelyss dates.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Dec 10-12 Universal
> 
> Dec 12 MVMCP
> 
> Dec 12-21 WDW
> 
> So a bit over overlap. Not sure about @Cluelyss dates.


We are only there 12/20-12/23.

Party on 12/22


----------



## Malia78

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Dec 12 MVMCP



We'll be at the same party...


----------



## CMNJ

Wearing my new MVMCP t shirt today 
Just wanted to point out in case it isn’t obvious to others from the photos online but the new shirt with the grey body and red sleeves is only 3/4 length sleeves. I point that out because I believe it is supposed to be a men’s/unisex t shirt but I don’t know many men who wear 3/4 sleeve tops-maybe that’s a new trend? I love it but my husband was disappointed once he realized it wasn’t long sleeves and passed on getting one


----------



## FinnsMom7

CMNJ said:


> Wearing my new MVMCP t shirt today
> Just wanted to point out in case it isn’t obvious to others from the photos online but the new shirt with the grey body and red sleeves is only 3/4 length sleeves. I point that out because I believe it is supposed to be a men’s/unisex t shirt but I don’t know many men who wear 3/4 sleeve tops-maybe that’s a new trend? I love it but my husband was disappointed once he realized it wasn’t long sleeves and passed on getting one


It is a "baseball" style tee which has 3/4 length sleeves, funny enough before I saw the official MVMCP shirts my DH and I ordered custom ones, same style except I have green sleeves and he has red -


----------



## mdraz

monique5 said:


> I understand your excitement.
> 
> The last party is 12/22......


I meant  November whoops!


----------



## mdraz

Cluelyss said:


> I think OP means November


I did!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Malia78 said:


> We'll be at the same party...



I'm not shocked. We always run into each other


----------



## Aljo

I don't know why MVMCP is overwhelming me but it is!  How long is the parade?  if we go to the 11pm parade and are on Main st will we have time to go see Mickey's Merriest Celebration show @ 11:35 or no?

I am going to get in line for Jack abt 5pm while my son, daughter and son's girlfriend ride SM (have a FP for it), is it okay for them to then join me on the line or is that frowned upon?

My first MVMCP is 3 weeks away and I am sooooo excited!!!


----------



## jcvalenti

mdraz said:


> I’m getting so excited I can’t take it!!! We leave in 10 days and 3 days until I surprise my kids and tell them about the trip!!! Right now I’m more excited to surprise them than anything..........but I am driving myself crazy deciding between the Sunday 11/26 party and Tuesday 11/28 party. Sunday I think will be more busy, but I’m thinking we will have more energy to party that night being our first full day there. Tuesday would be a nice setup (and what I was originally planning) cause I have CRT booked at 3pm. I’m just getting worried we will be exhausted being right in the middle of our trip. Essentially we can sleep in and not start our day until the afternoon but I’m just over thinking this and looking for guidance thanks!!!



We're leaving in 10 days too !  We're worse than you, though ... we told the kids were going to Chicago for the weekend to visit family.  We want to see if we can get them to the airline gate before we drop the surprise on them.  They're 17 and 11 .... so it's tough to fool them these days, but were guessing they'd never believe we'd pull them out of school and take them on a week vacation right before Christmas.  We picked the 11/26 party ... going to jump in to this surprise with both feet


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Aljo said:


> I don't know why MVMCP is overwhelming me but it is!  How long is the parade?  if we go to the 11pm parade and are on Main st will we have time to go see Mickey's Merriest Celebration show @ 11:35 or no?
> 
> I am going to get in line for Jack abt 5pm while my son, daughter and son's girlfriend ride SM (have a FP for it), is it okay for them to then join me on the line or is that frowned upon?
> 
> My first MVMCP is 3 weeks away and I am sooooo excited!!!



5 for Sparrow is a bit early. I would say start lining up around 6:15 or so to be among the first. Usually it is ok to have people join you in line. Just use common courtesy though. As in..if only one person is waiting then it wouldn't be very nice if all the other people who join get solo pics. 

I was once second in line to meet Rapunzel/Flynn and Cinderella/Prince. Then the girl in front of me had (not kidding) 8 friends join her about 5 minutes before the party started. Then she invited two more people to join her in line because they recognized her from a blog. So not only did it go from one person in front of me to about 10, they all then proceeded to get solo pics and spend a very long time interacting. 

So moral of the story...don't be like those people and I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## FinnsMom7

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> . *So not only did it go from one person in front of me to about 10, they all then proceeded to get solo pics and spend a very long time interacting.*



THIS!!! I have no problem letting people hold spots so others can do what they want but I had this happen with Sandy Claws - waited 45 mins and then the guy in front of me suddenly had 8 people show up as it was their turn, but because they just showed up it was 10 mins of chatting and prepping before they started.  It was my and DH like let us go quick at least.


----------



## adelaster

monique5 said:


> Glad I had just put my coffee down. Not sure. 12/15-12/27. Party on 12/19 & 12/22.


I'll be there 12/19!  It will be interesting to compare experiences!


----------



## monique5

adelaster said:


> I'll be there 12/19!  It will be interesting to compare experiences!



Yes, hoping for better crowds on 12/19 vs 12/21 , but wanted last party just because changing resorts on 12/23 and using that as a sleep in day. I figured 12/21 & 12/22 would both sell out, but who knows now though.


----------



## woolf5150

Anyone want to give their opinion on how crowds may be on November 28th?  I am hopeful we are between crowds for Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Thanks in Advance for all of your views!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> Yes, hoping for better crowds on 12/19 vs 12/21 , but wanted last party just because changing resorts on 12/23 and using that as a sleep in day. I figured 12/21 & 12/22 would both sell out, but who knows now though.



Yeah I was convinced the Nov 1 MNSSHP would sell out and it did not.


----------



## tgarre06

tgarre06 said:


> How has the wait been for the princesses and their princes? TIA!


Any feedback on this? TIA!


----------



## FinnsMom7

woolf5150 said:


> Anyone want to give their opinion on how crowds may be on November 28th?  I am hopeful we are between crowds for Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for all of your views!!


I have heard in past that party being a good one for that exact reason, Thanksgiving rush is gone but holiday/xmas crowd hasn't come in yet.  But then it also depends who you "read" because some people say Sunday is the best night others say Tuesdays are - obviously the later in December and Fridays being the most crowded by default.

I am going Sunday Dec 10th and pray its quiet.  I have been to a Tues and Thurs in past.


----------



## chiburple

woolf5150 said:


> Anyone want to give their opinion on how crowds may be on November 28th?  I am hopeful we are between crowds for Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for all of your views!!



Edited. Sources say you're in for some lower crowds 

Sources:
http://www.disneytouristblog.com/best-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-dates/
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/06/21/finding-least-crowded-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-2017/


----------



## klangl6

FinnsMom7 said:


> I have heard in past that party being a good one for that exact reason, Thanksgiving rush is gone but holiday/xmas crowd hasn't come in yet.  But then it also depends who you "read" because some people say Sunday is the best night others say Tuesdays are - obviously the later in December and Fridays being the most crowded by default.
> 
> I am going Sunday Dec 10th and pray its quiet.  I have been to a Tues and Thurs in past.



How were the Thursday parties?  We'll be at the one on 12/7.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I was convinced the Nov 1 MNSSHP would sell out and it did not.



I thought 11/1 would sell out too. I also thought 12/22 would have sold out once the 1st party occurred. Oh, well! This can be a good thing.

However, I'm sort of concerned by the MNSSHP reports PP saying parties were extra crowded but were not sold out. @Cluelyss - thoughts? I think you mentioned this too.....


----------



## Rogue1

I have been trying to find out if the characters at dining, specifically Crystal Palace are in their holiday outfits during the party? Or do we still have to go wait in line after dinner if we want pics with them in their holiday garb?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rogue1 said:


> I have been trying to find out if the characters at dining, specifically Crystal Palace are in their holiday outfits during the party? Or do we still have to go wait in line after dinner if we want pics with them in their holiday garb?



As far as I know they are in their regular outfits at the meal.


----------



## DismomK4

My family is going to the party on 12/1. We would love to meet the 7D, Moana, and Nick and Judy. Is it unrealistic to think we could do all 3 and still see the parade, fireworks and get some snacks? This is our first party ever so I don’t know first hand what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## jessbee25

chiburple said:


> Edited. Sources say you're in for some lower crowds
> 
> Sources:
> http://www.disneytouristblog.com/best-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-dates/
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/06/21/finding-least-crowded-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-2017/



Yeah! TP is predicting our party night (12/5) will be the least crowded! We are not really focusing on the rides (besides 7DMT) or the really popular characters so hopefully we can get some great viewing spots for parade and fireworks without having to wait around too much. My red MagicBand arrived today and most of my Christmas decorations are up, really feeling the Christmas spirit!


----------



## kelleybean

Has anyone ever been to the last party?  How crazy is it?  We have family coming in from out of town.  It might make sense for them because they would be considering a one day ticket so the price for the party would be close.  They wouldn't be interested in the characters, just the rides and probably the 2nd parade.  Are the ride wait times horrible?

I have no frame of reference because when we've done the party in the past we've always gone mid-November so crowds were usually fine.


----------



## munari

Loopster said:


> Wait times for rides will be low. I just got back from the sold-out first night party and we walked on mostly everything. The only thing with a wait was 7DMT and it was about 30 mins max.
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s open. We rode it twice in a row without having to unload on the first party night.


That sounds like an actual dream come true!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DismomK4 said:


> My family is going to the party on 12/1. We would love to meet the 7D, Moana, and Nick and Judy. Is it unrealistic to think we could do all 3 and still see the parade, fireworks and get some snacks? This is our first party ever so I don’t know first hand what to expect. Thanks!



Hmm.

In line for Moana at 4. She speaks and does autographs, so her interactions are generally much longer.

She'll come out at 5:45. 

Go immediately to 7 Dwarves. The line will probably be long. They come out at 6:15. Hopefully you'll meet them by 7:30.

See the first parade, then the fireworks. After the fireworks, go immediately to Nick and Judy. In between do the snack locations, or else send out a runner to get snacks while the others wait in line.


----------



## jcvalenti

I have a guest attending the 11/26 MVMCP with me who really doesn't want to have to ride a bus back to our resort (BWV).  Is it difficult to catch a Minnie Van back from the party (figure around 11:30) ?  If not Minnie Van, how about an Uber from Contemporary ?  It's going to be a LONG day, so figure we better have the exit strategy mapped out.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jcvalenti said:


> I have a guest attending the 11/26 MVMCP with me who really doesn't want to have to ride a bus back to our resort (BWV).  Is it difficult to catch a Minnie Van back from the party (figure around 11:30) ?  If not Minnie Van, how about an Uber from Contemporary ?  It's going to be a LONG day, so figure we better have the exit strategy mapped out.



Minnie Vans are at Contemporary. However, it just being the two of you I might go ahead and book and uber as you are walking over to the contemporary. I am not sure how the availability of Minnie Vans would be at that time of night.


----------



## twinklebug

Quick reminder to those with blinking necklaces and ears: while adorable and fun out in a crowd, please turn them off while riding on the buses.


----------



## Disneymaddness

jessbee25 said:


> Yeah! TP is predicting our party night (12/5) will be the least crowded! We are not really focusing on the rides (besides 7DMT) or the really popular characters so hopefully we can get some great viewing spots for parade and fireworks without having to wait around too much. My red MagicBand arrived today and most of my Christmas decorations are up, really feeling the Christmas spirit!




That's great news!  We're going on the 5th also!!


----------



## jcvalenti

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Minnie Vans are at Contemporary. However, it just being the two of you I might go ahead and book and uber as you are walking over to the contemporary. I am not sure how the availability of Minnie Vans would be at that time of night.



There will be 4 of us (2 large).   We would only walk to Contemporary if we had to .... it was my understandimg if a Minnie Van was available, they could pick you up at the bus area at MK ?


----------



## keepswimming76

Does anyone have strategy advice for meeting Santa Goofy or Donald and Scroodge?


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hmm.
> 
> In line for Moana at 4. She speaks and does autographs, so her interactions are generally much longer.
> 
> She'll come out at 5:45.
> 
> Go immediately to 7 Dwarves. The line will probably be long. They come out at 6:15. Hopefully you'll meet them by 7:30.
> 
> See the first parade, then the fireworks. After the fireworks, go immediately to Nick and Judy. In between do the snack locations, or else send out a runner to get snacks while the others wait in line.


 I would agree with all of these suggestions. We went to Nick and Judy immediately after the fireworks last year, on a sold out night, and only had about a 30 minute wait.


----------



## Cluelyss

kelleybean said:


> Has anyone ever been to the last party?  How crazy is it?  We have family coming in from out of town.  It might make sense for them because they would be considering a one day ticket so the price for the party would be close.  They wouldn't be interested in the characters, just the rides and probably the 2nd parade.  Are the ride wait times horrible?
> 
> I have no frame of reference because when we've done the party in the past we've always gone mid-November so crowds were usually fine.


 It will be busy, but no more so than any other sold out partying. Just go in with a plan and you’ll be fine!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> However, I'm sort of concerned by the MNSSHP reports PP saying parties were extra crowded but were not sold out. @Cluelyss - thoughts? I think you mentioned this too.....


We attended two Halloween parties, one sold out and one did not. There was a noticeable difference in crowds between the two, everywhere, and our sold out party felt busier than any other sellout we have attended in the past. But we had no issues at the non sell out. The crowds were very managable and ride wait times low.


----------



## Cluelyss

jcvalenti said:


> There will be 4 of us (2 large).   We would only walk to Contemporary if we had to .... it was my understandimg if a Minnie Van was available, they could pick you up at the bus area at MK ?


 Yes, that’s correct, the vans will pick up and drop off at the MK bus station.


----------



## Cluelyss

keepswimming76 said:


> Does anyone have strategy advice for meeting Santa Goofy or Donald and Scroodge?


 Line up early for the ducks, they are very popular. Around 6 if you want to be one of the first to meet them.  We didn’t get in line until about 630 last year, and it was almost 8 o’clock before we finally met them.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I think I read this here and those talking of exit strategies are making me think of it:

I want to park at the Contemporary and pay for valet parking which I understand is $25.

Is this good for all day or do I pay again if I leave and come back?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

zebrastreyepz said:


> I think I read this here and those talking of exit strategies are making me think of it:
> 
> I want to park at the Contemporary and pay for valet parking which I understand is $25.
> 
> Is this good for all day or do I pay again if I leave and come back?



Your valet receipt is good for return service for the entire day, including other deluxe resorts with valet as well.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE: Finally (More) Photos - MVMCP Magic Shots w/Locations!!!!! *
_See Post #1 - Magic Shots (Descriptions/Names Listed)_

*Disney PhotoPass Opportunities Available Exclusively During Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ly-during-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## monique5

Yes, finally under 30D! 29D to go!
I love Mickey emails. Great message to start the day!


----------



## emmabelle

Made my headbands and matching magicband.  The 12/1 party works into my plans way better than 11/28.  Not sure if I should pull the trigger or not?  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## mdraz

jcvalenti said:


> We're leaving in 10 days too !  We're worse than you, though ... we told the kids were going to Chicago for the weekend to visit family.  We want to see if we can get them to the airline gate before we drop the surprise on them.  They're 17 and 11 .... so it's tough to fool them these days, but were guessing they'd never believe we'd pull them out of school and take them on a week vacation right before Christmas.  We picked the 11/26 party ... going to jump in to this surprise with both feet



That is so exciting!! My kids are 15,11 and 7......I️ want to tell them a few days ahead of time to build up excitement for them and so they can get their schoolwork before we go. Good luck with the surprise (it’s the funnest part!!)


----------



## FinnsMom7

klangl6 said:


> How were the Thursday parties?  We'll be at the one on 12/7.


Well the Thursday party was my first ever so we didn't do a lot of planning - so we probably would have fared better if we had, we also wasted time eating at BOG on a 5:45 reservation that we didn't sit until 6:20 - we met Jack only then did some rides (all walk on pretty much) fireworks and shifted from garden area to main street bridge area to grab a curb side for second parade - after parade we booked it to 7DMT - I will say that party felt busier than the Tuesday night one but with dinner we wasted some time.


----------



## Bree

kelleybean said:


> Has anyone ever been to the last party?  How crazy is it?  We have family coming in from out of town.  It might make sense for them because they would be considering a one day ticket so the price for the party would be close.  They wouldn't be interested in the characters, just the rides and probably the 2nd parade.  Are the ride wait times horrible?
> 
> I have no frame of reference because when we've done the party in the past we've always gone mid-November so crowds were usually fine.



We are going to last party because that’s the only night that worked with school and the time frame my inlaws are visiting. I’m expecting a sold out party. My MIL is 79yo so we are mostly focusing on both parades, fireworks and cookies. We have fastpasses for the little mermaid ride, Pooh ride & to meet Cinderella (her favorite princess).  I’m looking forward to it!!!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *UPDATE: Finally (More) Photos - MVMCP Magic Shots w/Locations!!!!! *
> _See Post #1 - Magic Shots (Descriptions/Names Listed)_
> 
> *Disney PhotoPass Opportunities Available Exclusively During Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ly-during-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/



Yep and I updated the Magic Shot thread on Post #11 yesterday!  Love the Tink & Zero the best


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
*
*2017 Epcot Holiday Decorations*

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ernational-festival-of-the-holidays-decor.htm

http://www.chipandco.com/christmas-decorations-starting-go-epcot-288735/


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> *2017 Epcot Holiday Decorations*
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ernational-festival-of-the-holidays-decor.htm
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/christmas-decorations-starting-go-epcot-288735/


Is it my or was last years Mickey and Minnie cuter?? And I liked the stitch with lights wrapped around him


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Is it my or was last years Mickey and Minnie cuter?? And I liked the stitch with lights wrapped around him



Yes! Same! LOL!


----------



## JennLTX

emmabelle said:


> Made my headbands and matching magicband.  The 12/1 party works into my plans way better than 11/28.  Not sure if I should pull the trigger or not?  Decisions, decisions....


These are GORGEOUS!!!  I am in awe of your madd earz skillz!!!


----------



## Michiel

Does anyone know if the Reindeer Wranglers are back this year at the party as well?


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Michiel said:


> Does anyone know if the Reindeer Wranglers are back this year at the party as well?



Yes they are


----------



## emmabelle

JennLTX said:


> These are GORGEOUS!!!  I am in awe of your madd earz skillz!!!





Awww...Thanks!

I brought them to show the girls at work and they were like those are cute.  Hahaha

I’m working on my Hello Kitty ears with matching magicband now.  Then I’ll probably be good.  Maybe.


----------



## mdraz

I’m a little confused on the timing of fantasmic, sunset greetings and jingle bell jingle bam......will they be staggered to see all in one night?


----------



## siskaren

mdraz said:


> I’m a little confused on the timing of fantasmic, sunset greetings and jingle bell jingle bam......will they be staggered to see all in one night?



I don't know about Sunset Greetings, but Fantasmic and Jingle Bell Jingle Bam are intentionally scheduled the way they are to pretty much force people to choose since the JBJB viewing area is much smaller than the Fantasmic theater.


----------



## djc9699

monique5 said:


> View attachment 283420


Me too! Can't wait.


----------



## mdraz

siskaren said:


> I don't know about Sunset Greetings, but Fantasmic and Jingle Bell Jingle Bam are intentionally scheduled the way they are to pretty much force people to choose since the JBJB viewing area is much smaller than the Fantasmic theater.



That stinks! I️ only planned one day at HS......which would you choose? We haven’t seen either


----------



## siskaren

mdraz said:


> That stinks! I️ only planned one day at HS......which would you choose? We haven’t seen either



I don't know - JBJB didn't get good reviews last year, but they've made changes to it for this year. I might be more inclined to want to do something Christmassy, but I have seen Fantasmic.

BTW, this thread is for discussion of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party (MVMCP) at MK - you might find this thread more useful for questions about other Christmas offerings:

https://disboards.com/threads/2017-holidays-at-disney-world-whats-new-whats-returning.3636994/


----------



## Kelandsam

Question:   We didn’t receive hard tickets.  Ours are in the MDE.  IF we’re already in the parks do we need to go back the front at 4pm so they scan our magic bands?


----------



## siskaren

Kelandsam said:


> Question:   We didn’t receive hard tickets.  Ours are in the MDE.  IF we’re already in the parks do we need to go back the front at 4pm so they scan our magic bands?



No, but you will need to get a wristband to show that you belong in the party - post #1 says where you can get them.


----------



## monique5

mdraz said:


> I’m a little confused on the timing of fantasmic, sunset greetings and jingle bell jingle bam......will they be staggered to see all in one night?



I’m excited about JBJB & SG. We watch F! Every trip. I did add descriptions, times to Post #2 for those that would be interested in other Holiday Happenings— didn’t realize Post #2 would evolve so much. Lol! Personal preference, Christmas with Disney twist vs Traditional Disney (F!) which is awesome.


----------



## monique5

djc9699 said:


> Me too! Can't wait.



Im so STINKING EXCITED!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> Im so STINKING EXCITED!


I would have never guessed


----------



## lchuck

OK, so I've been working on a plan for our 12/10 party and I'm looking to get a bit of help.  Our party focus is characters, shows/parades, and photos.  We're going to try and stay all the way until MK closes and cram as much Christmas into 1 night as humanly possible!  I'd like some opinions on whether this is too much to try and do all in a single party or if there are any suggestions on order.  We've gone to WDW a few times in the past couple of years and will be going back a few times in the coming years, so we're really focusing on the Christmas stuff, as we normally go in May/June.  Here's what's on our list (in a semblance of order):

Jingle Cruise (before start of party using AP)
7 Dwarfs
Scrooge
Santa Goofy
Castle Lighting
Jack Skellington
Country Bears
Fireworks
Parade
Totally Tomorrowland Christmas
Most Merriest Celebration
Mickey
As many Photopass/Magic shots as I can possibly make my kids smile for 

I think that's it.  I know it's a lot and we could possibly cut out a couple of the characters if time is running short (Country Bears, Mickey).  Do we have any chance of getting most of this done and does anyone have any suggestions on a different arrangement?  I'm not opposed to the earlier parade if it would make more sense.  Thanks for all of the advice and info you've already shared through this thread, this is a great bunch of Dis'ers!


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I would have never guessed


----------



## keepswimming76

Cluelyss said:


> Line up early for the ducks, they are very popular. Around 6 if you want to be one of the first to meet them.  We didn’t get in line until about 630 last year, and it was almost 8 o’clock before we finally met them.



Thanks! The only party we've been to before we did not mess with meeting characters. We happened upon a short line for Jack Skellington and that was it. I'd like to work in meeting either Santa Goofy, the ducks or possible the 7D this time around. Perhaps we can use the time in line to eat dinner!


----------



## ashnicole

lchuck said:


> OK, so I've been working on a plan for our 12/10 party and I'm looking to get a bit of help.  Our party focus is characters, shows/parades, and photos.  We're going to try and stay all the way until MK closes and cram as much Christmas into 1 night as humanly possible!  I'd like some opinions on whether this is too much to try and do all in a single party or if there are any suggestions on order.  We've gone to WDW a few times in the past couple of years and will be going back a few times in the coming years, so we're really focusing on the Christmas stuff, as we normally go in May/June.  Here's what's on our list (in a semblance of order):
> 
> Jingle Cruise (before start of party using AP)
> 7 Dwarfs
> Scrooge
> Santa Goofy
> Castle Lighting
> Jack Skellington
> Country Bears
> Fireworks
> Parade
> Totally Tomorrowland Christmas
> Most Merriest Celebration
> Mickey
> As many Photopass/Magic shots as I can possibly make my kids smile for
> 
> I think that's it.  I know it's a lot and we could possibly cut out a couple of the characters if time is running short (Country Bears, Mickey).  Do we have any chance of getting most of this done and does anyone have any suggestions on a different arrangement?  I'm not opposed to the earlier parade if it would make more sense.  Thanks for all of the advice and info you've already shared through this thread, this is a great bunch of Dis'ers!


I’m in no way a party expert, as I just attended my first party on Sunday night. That being said, I didn’t get nearly as much done as I would have liked and I think that was mainly due to the first parade. We were afraid of rain and didn’t want to chance it-it was raining and everything said it wasn’t currently raining so I lost all trust in the apps for the day). The second parade had seats available when we were in Frontierland at 11ish. 
For the country bears, at around 10:45 they were just dancing out front of country bear jamboree in the street and interacting with people waiting along the parade route. We got our pictures with all of them and interacted with them with no wait. 
Photopass had long lines at the very beginning of the party and whenever people were packed around Main Street. The ugly sweater photopass was only about 5-10 minute wait at 7:00 but it grew while we were there so I’m not sure how long it got over time. (Tip: We also found the floating lantern magic shot with a 5 minute wait during the party!!)


----------



## djc9699

monique5 said:


> Im so STINKING EXCITED!


Me too! This is our first time going at Christmas and we are going to the last MVMCP. I cannot wait to see the Christmas decorations and visit the storytellers at Epcot.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
*


----------



## monique5

djc9699 said:


> Me too! This is our first time going at Christmas and we are going to the last MVMCP. I cannot wait to see the Christmas decorations and visit the storytellers at Epcot.



We love Christmas @ Disney! Going to MVMCP on 12/22 too. Plan on visiting Deluxe Resorts, DS & seeing storytellers @ EP.


----------



## alhurricane

We just got back to our room from our first party. We had a blast and it’s in large part to all of the helpful info from this thread. We got in line to meet the Seven Dwarfs at 530 and finished at 715. We enjoyed all of the entertainment and treats. The best part was that we landed, what I think, is one of the best possible locations for the parade.


----------



## luvme1506

Can anyone give wait time estimates for:

Moana - early in the party
Jack Skellington- early in the party
Ariel and Eric- throughout party
The Poohs- throughout party
Aurora and Snow and Princes throughout the party
Nick and Judy after the Fireworks


----------



## Kiwibella88

alhurricane said:


> We just got back to our room from our first party. We had a blast and it’s in large part to all of the helpful info from this thread. We got in line to meet the Seven Dwarfs at 530 and finished at 715. We enjoyed all of the entertainment and treats. The best part was that we landed, what I think, is one of the best possible locations for the parade.



Nice work! Gorgeous view


----------



## pmaurer74

Priority this year for us is Snow White/Aurora and princes. I plan to get in line around 6:30. likely how long would our wait be? They are by Pinnochio Village Haus right ? by the arches?


----------



## tgarre06

pmaurer74 said:


> Priority this year for us is Snow White/Aurora and princes. I plan to get in line around 6:30. likely how long would our wait be? They are by Pinnochio Village Haus right ? by the arches?


I'm interested in this as well!


----------



## klrobinson999

Attended the party on Tues. Nov 14th... the place was packed and apparently sold out! Fireworks were spectacular and we were only a row back to watch one of the best Disney parades I've seen. Lots of people there without bands, so it looked like castmembers did not do a very good sweep. They were checking for bands before you got cookies or tried to board an attraction, however.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

klrobinson999 said:


> Lots of people there without bands, so it looked like castmembers did not do a very good sweep.



This really bugs me.


----------



## FinnsMom7

alhurricane said:


> We just got back to our room from our first party. We had a blast and it’s in large part to all of the helpful info from this thread. We got in line to meet the Seven Dwarfs at 530 and finished at 715. We enjoyed all of the entertainment and treats. The best part was that we landed, what I think, is one of the best possible locations for the parade.


How early did you get situated for the parade at that spot?


----------



## alhurricane

FinnsMom7 said:


> How early did you get situated for the parade at that spot?



We got there around 1030 and the parade reached us around 1115-1120.


----------



## Moramoon

I'm curious, does anyone know how early the princesses start meeting with their princes? I'm wondering about getting a FP for Rapunzel for just before the party starts and wondering if Flynn would be out with her yet.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Moramoon said:


> I'm curious, does anyone know how early the princesses start meeting with their princes? I'm wondering about getting a FP for Rapunzel for just before the party starts and wondering if Flynn would be out with her yet.



They are supposed to start exactly at 7. If you have a fastpass before the party starts, you will be moved through the regular line with just Rapunzel. Your best bet will be to line up at 6 pm for Rapunzel and Flynn.


----------



## Aljo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 5 for Sparrow is a bit early. I would say start lining up around 6:15 or so to be among the first. Usually it is ok to have people join you in line. Just use common courtesy though. As in..if only one person is waiting then it wouldn't be very nice if all the other people who join get solo pics.
> 
> I was once second in line to meet Rapunzel/Flynn and Cinderella/Prince. Then the girl in front of me had (not kidding) 8 friends join her about 5 minutes before the party started. Then she invited two more people to join her in line because they recognized her from a blog. So not only did it go from one person in front of me to about 10, they all then proceeded to get solo pics and spend a very long time interacting.
> 
> So moral of the story...don't be like those people and I'm sure you'll be fine



I meant Jack Skellington not sparrow, my fault i should have specified.  What time should we line up for him?  Reading conflicting reports as to where he is located, do we know for a fact now where he is?    Getting so excited for everyone here and for myself as well.


----------



## ashnicole

klrobinson999 said:


> Attended the party on Tues. Nov 14th... the place was packed and apparently sold out! Fireworks were spectacular and we were only a row back to watch one of the best Disney parades I've seen. Lots of people there without bands, so it looked like castmembers did not do a very good sweep. They were checking for bands before you got cookies or tried to board an attraction, however.


On Sunday they were checking bands to just walk by some points. They also had ropes up by fireworks and parade route checking wristbands, which I really appreciated. I think we even had them checked before a pp picture and I saw a cm check for wristbands of people sitting on a bench by the castle. It seemed like they were doing a good job! However, there was a lady at about 9pm after the parade who was asked if she had a wristband to get into a restaurant and pretended she had no idea what was going on, so I assume she had done something between 6-9 without a wristband.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Went to party Fri Nov 10, did Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert party, I asked when picking up credential and they said there WAS a reserved area for viewing the parade, but it was back on the grass or something and the view was not good so they recommended seeing the later parade in normal viewing. We skipped the first parade to do rides so I didn't go check out the parade viewing but for anyone wondering ask the CM when you check in.

I felt the party was PACKED. Maybe it's normal but around 8pm Space was a 30 min wait, Buzz was 25, the Tomorrowland side of the park was packed with people. We hopped over to Adventureland for Jingle Cruise and it was MUCH better. 10 min wait there, Big Thunder was a walk on. (And stopped for about 5 mins right as our train reached the peak of the crest, yeah I'm a nervous nellie so that wasn't fun but they got it going again!) That side of the park was what I expected, maybe they checked wrist bands over there and weeded everyone out early but didn't bother doing Tomorrowland? Idk, it was weird though. We raced our way back to the Terrace for the party.

Party was nice, they had gluten and dairy free options for my fam member, we arrived at 9pm and got the last 2 seats together in the middle of the railing, the CM seating us was shocked and had thought the seats were taken because people on either side had put stuff there but they were open and it was perfect. If you want great seats though better get there by 8:30 at least. We were SO lucky. They gave us a package of about 20 ghiradelli chocolates after (1 per reservation, not person.). Beautiful way to see the fireworks in an otherwise jam packed park, no regrets.

We were popsicles by the time it was done so we hit up Starbucks for a drink to keep us warm while we waited on our final ride of the night, Mine Train! Line read 50 mins when we arrived and we were bummed but went in anyway. Were on the train in 20 mins. Idk what's up with that time estimate, it was SO wrong- in a good way though! We were placed in row 1 and it was magical. I rode 7DMT 3 times this trip and row 1 at night was like an experience in itself. Perfect cap off to the night. Or so I thought. We ran into the final parade on our way out...

And this is why I 100% believe reports about non party people filling the parks.... (My wrist band *was *checked once, when we were getting dinner at some QS place with bad burgers, and most people were bundled up because it was quite cold so you couldn't easily see wristbands.) But thinking about the crowds this trip vs 2 years ago, I couldn't believe how many more people were there. It was crazy. Now, to our accidental viewing of the parade.... we stumbled on a perfect spot to view the parade right along a walkway that had been made by tape off the parade route in the middle area between the castle and main street, yeah my descriptions are horrible, sorry Disneyland vet here. So, in the time leading up to the parade the CM kept the area clear and for 5 mins after the parade started going by he kept the area clear. Perfect accidental viewing spot we found. And then people stood on the other side of the white lines and didn't get cleared away, so others followed and the area filled up. I stood, looked around for the CM and saw him SITTING on the curb WATCHING THE PARADE. Did he just go off duty maybe? I looked around and the other CMs were also _watching the parade_. My jaw dropped, people were inching over the white lines and the CMs were very busy- watching the parade. Do they all go off the clock 5 mins into the parade maybe? That's the only excuse I can think of for just stopping their crowd management duties.

...And that is when I started thinking thru the other serious crowd issue I'd encountered that night: stuck on the walkway (near the walkway maybe? does the walkway break up a bit, looks like it does from the map in that area, i don't remember much was rather occupied obviously) along the river near Liberty Square area being pinned by people during parade 1 during our attempt to get to the Terrace- if someone had pushed back from the parade route for any reason we would have been in a crowd crush scenario. I'm terrified thinking about it, in retrospect it was SO dangerous. There should have been CMs stationed all along the back of that side of the parade route moving traffic along and not allowing anybody to stop to watch the parade from that area.

Which is why I add this: *Please stay careful and be extra aware in the super crowded areas at MK*. We had a report in the hotel hot tub from someone who went to WDW on Veterans Day and tried to see fireworks but decided to leave and got stuck in traffic near the park exit. Like stuck stuck for at least 10 mins. Nobody could move the crush was so bad, people started freaking out he said and said there were actual screams from a couple people who went into panics. I can't even imagine. So, crowd control is horrible right now in MK, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be extra vigilant and think twice before just diving in through the crowds. I wish I'd just waited for the parade to pass by, it would have been much safer, instead I just assumed MK had crowd control down pat like Disneyland so the safety of passing through the crowds didn't even appear on my radar and I stupidly dived in.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

gottalovepluto said:


> Which is why I add this: *Please stay careful and be extra aware in the super crowded areas at MK*. We had a report in the hotel hot tub from someone who went to WDW on Veterans Day and tried to see fireworks but decided to leave and got stuck in traffic near the park exit. Like stuck stuck for at least 10 mins. Nobody could move the crush was so bad, people started freaking out he said and said there were actual screams from a couple people who went into panics. I can't even imagine. So, crowd control is horrible right now in MK, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be extra vigilant and think twice before just diving in through the crowds. I wish I'd just waited for the parade to pass by, it would have been much safer, instead I just assumed MK had crowd control down pat like Disneyland so the safety of passing through the crowds didn't even appear on my radar and I stupidly dived in.


This sounds like our experience around the hub before/after fireworks in August.  It was INSANE -- like nothing I'd ever seen in 20 trips.  I was hoping it was an anomaly... that time there was ONE CM trying I vain to tell people they had to stand to allow the crowds to move.  He was roundly ignored and/or not heard.  Our entire party started saying:"YOU HAVE TO STAND UP -- CAST MEMBERS ARE TELLING EVERYONE TO STAND UP!"  Really felt unsafe.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Aljo said:


> I meant Jack Skellington not sparrow, my fault i should have specified.  What time should we line up for him?  Reading conflicting reports as to where he is located, do we know for a fact now where he is?    Getting so excited for everyone here and for myself as well.



Ooh ok sorry. There are too many Jacks.

I believe he is in the gazebo across from Sleepy Hollow snacks, can anyone confirm?

For whatever reason he doesn't start early for MVMCP, he starts at 7. So yeah, maybe you weren't too far off saying you'd line up at 5:30. I'm really not sure what his line has looked like this year.


----------



## CMNJ

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooh ok sorry. There are too many Jacks.
> 
> I believe he is in the gazebo across from Sleepy Hollow snacks, can anyone confirm?
> 
> For whatever reason he doesn't start early for MVMCP, he starts at 7. So yeah, maybe you weren't too far off saying you'd line up at 5:30. I'm really not sure what his line has looked like this year.


Yes he is in the gazebo in liberty square near sleepy hollow


----------



## FinnsMom7

Two years ago in October it was a complete Cluster, my brother and i had set up in front of Crystal Palace an hour before fireworks - last night we were beat happy to sit - we sat right at the tape line knowing what people would do.  Fireworks start we stand up people are standing in front of us in walkway blocking walk and CMs are saying you have to move so they are pushing against us and telling us to move. NOPE go find somewhere else or stand behind us (bro is 6'5 so unlikely) so a CM with a cart comes along and stops cart in front of us seeing how we were being shoved to give a break.  10 mins later someone was having a heart attack and people STILL wouldn't move out of the way of the stretcher - acting like they didnt understand that a walkway is not standing area - ppeople were screaming for them to move it was insanity.  People just assume they want their way they get it more and more and its disgusting behavior, and likely will lead to changes in viewing areas or policies.


----------



## gottalovepluto

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> View attachment 283766


4 hours! Yikes! FWIW on Wed we left Universal around 1:45pm or 2pm for our 4:45pm flight. TSA wait times were estimated at 30 mins on the screens if you weren't pre-check for the area of MCO Delta flys from (we were pre-check and it was like 5 mins).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

gottalovepluto said:


> 4 hours! Yikes! FWIW on Wed we left Universal around 1:45pm or 2pm for our 4:45pm flight. TSA wait times were estimated at 30 mins on the screens if you weren't pre-check for the area of MCO Delta flys from (we were pre-check and it was like 5 mins).


Yeah.  4 hrs is so ridiculous that we'll just take Uber to the airport instead.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS

DISNEY WORLD PARK HOURS UPDATES FOR MID TO LATE DECEMBER 2017
December 11-31
*
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/11/17/disney-world-park-hours-updates-mid-late-december-2017/


----------



## munari

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yeah.  4 hrs is so ridiculous that we'll just take Uber to the airport instead.


I saw estimates that ubar/lyft cost around $60 each way from the Disney area to MCO. Can anyone tell me if that's accurate? I might have to suck it up and deal with the 4 hour wait if that's the case... $60 is a lot!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

munari said:


> I saw estimates that ubar/lyft cost around $60 each way from the Disney area to MCO. Can anyone tell me if that's accurate? I might have to suck it up and deal with the 4 hour wait if that's the case... $60 is a lot!


Agreed -- that is a lot -- I haven't done it yet so can't confirm.  I loot at it this way, personally... we're going all the way to Orlando for a short (3 day/2 night) trip: flight, hotel, food, party tix, etc.  The incremental $60 is worth it to us to get an extra couple of hours in the park.

ETA: I just entered MCO and Contemporary Resort into my Uber app and got the following... looks like $30 with UberX:


----------



## gottalovepluto

munari said:


> I saw estimates that ubar/lyft cost around $60 each way from the Disney area to MCO. Can anyone tell me if that's accurate? I might have to suck it up and deal with the 4 hour wait if that's the case... $60 is a lot!


For us $60 is a lot too, but an hour of vacation time is worth more than $60 since we're not going again anytime soon. Think about what you'd do with the hour and compare that to the cost. The answer is different for each of us. Also, you can go to the Uber and Lyft websites & get an estimate right from them for whatever type of car you're ordering. We had 4 people with big suitcases so we needed an Uber XL. MCO to Beach Club in XL was 48.82, but we only paid 33.82 because a first time Uber-er in our group created an account and used a $15 promo code they were offering. Tips are at your discretion so I did not include that in total.


----------



## chiburple

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> *
> View attachment 283766



I hope very much that this 4hr thing is just for this week since it's Thanksgiving. Probably there's some chatter or something increasing the alert combined with lots of Thanksgiving travelers. Or do you think this change will extend into the following weeks? Anyone know?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

chiburple said:


> I hope very much that this 4hr thing is just for this week since it's Thanksgiving. Probably there's some chatter or something increasing the alert combined with lots of Thanksgiving travelers. Or do you think this change will extend into the following weeks? Anyone know?


Nope... in effect through Dec, reevaluated in Jan...



Courtesy of @rteetz in the News thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/page-789#post-58475972


----------



## chiburple

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nope... in effect through Dec, reevaluated in Jan...
> 
> View attachment 283838
> 
> Courtesy of @rteetz in the News thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/page-789#post-58475972



Yuk! Thanks for the info! Maybe they're trying to discourage ME users..


----------



## AntJulie

https://www.ticketsatwork.com/ticke...dc5194f4363d993853f9a4790e92&conv_source=zeta

Ticketsatwork has discounted tickets for select nights for MVMCP!


----------



## AntJulie

munari said:


> I saw estimates that ubar/lyft cost around $60 each way from the Disney area to MCO. Can anyone tell me if that's accurate? I might have to suck it up and deal with the 4 hour wait if that's the case... $60 is a lot!



We missed our ME bus last year 2016 trip by LESS than 5 minutes. We didn't use Uber or Lyft. CSR concierge called a car service for us. There was 4 of us plus luggage. Cost was 65 dollars without tip to MCO.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

munari said:


> I saw estimates that ubar/lyft cost around $60 each way from the Disney area to MCO. Can anyone tell me if that's accurate? I might have to suck it up and deal with the 4 hour wait if that's the case... $60 is a lot!



We took Uber from BC to MCO in January and it was about $26.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Can someone please give me some advice on my current plan?  I am on the fence about purchasing tickets for MVMCP (most likely for Dec. 17) mainly because I'm afraid we will spend the entire party waiting for the first parade and the fireworks.  I'm tempted to book the plaza dessert party just to ensure a good viewing for the fireworks, but, if I do that, I need to cancel the HEA one I have scheduled for later in the week because DH and DS10 won't want to do both (we've done the HEA one before so not a huge loss).

My current plan is to enter MK around 2 pm or so (on a regular ticket) and possibly find a spot for FoF (not a must-do).  We then have FP+ at Space, Tomorrowland Speedway and BTMRR followed by dinner at 5:15 at Skipper's.  I'm guessing we'll be out of Skipper's by 6:30 pm or so.  We have no interest in the characters, but I'd like to hit a few of the free snack spots, check out Club Tinsel, see the first parade and the fireworks.  If we want to see the parade somewhere on Main St., what time should we find our spot?  And do we then need to hang out for an hour to ensure a good spot for the fireworks?  Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.  I'm just not sure if I want to spend $300 to see a parade and fireworks.


----------



## Aljo

Wanted to see the 11pm parade (plan on lining up on Main st abt 10:15pm) and then going to see Mickey's Merriest celebration show at 11:35pm.  Is this doable or do I need to find another time to do the show in front of the castle?


----------



## TinkOhio

Just my opinion, but I would definitely plan on getting to MCO earlier than 2 hours before your flight.  I flew out of tiny Palm Beach International a few weeks ago and getting through the short (non-existent) security line took a long time!  There was only 1 person in front of me, and he was sent to the TSA pre-check line.  It still took me over 20 minutes to leave the security area, and I wasn't even wanded or patted down!  

The TSA workers were pleasant, but they were very serious.  I was directed to leave my shoes out of the box/tray, my laptop in it's own box...it went on and on.  I fly frequently--flew out of MCO a week prior, and security was nothing like this!  I had one purse, one tote (personal bag), and one carry-on, but through their direction, I ended up using four boxes to put my things in.  My purse fit easily in the zippered tote.  My ziplock of travel-sized liquids was taken to be scanned (x-rayed?)  They asked if I had any food, so I gave them my packet of pretzel bits and small bag of jelly beans.  Those were taken to be tested, too!   I asked if this was happening because it is the airport that the president uses, and was told that this was the new national security policy, and soon all airports would start screening this thoroughly.  The lead security lady told me that Miami and Fort Lauderdale piloted this new screening policy starting six months ago, and that all airports would need to follow these procedures within the next year.  After I was cleared, I had to get in line to retrieve my ziplock of liquids, pretzels, and jelly beans.  Unfortunately, a young family was having their formula, baby food, etc. tested ahead of me.  Ten minutes later, they finally tested my things.  It was crazy!!  The airport was very empty.  It was the middle of the afternoon, in the middle of the week, during low season.  I can't even imagine how long it would have taken had there been even moderate crowds!

After I gathered all of my belongings, I headed to a news stand to buy a bottle of water.  The young lady manning the register told me that it usually takes her 40 minutes to make it through the morning security line so that she can get to her news stand!  She said that she packs her lunch and gets stuck in the crush of early morning travelers trying to make it through security.  All that I could envision was holiday travel nightmares at MCO!!

So my guess is that the new 4 hour policy for Magical Express reflects this new screening law.  I had the choice to book my daughter's Thanksgiving flight home from a college in between Orlando and Tampa through MCO or Tampa.  I chose Tampa to avoid what I worry will be a messy situation at MCO.   Her plan is to get to the airport at least 4 hours early and spend any left over time studying before she boards the plane.   

Please plan on leaving early for your flights this time.  It would really be horrible to gain an extra hour at WDW and miss your flight!


----------



## twinklebug

Okay, from TinkOhio's experience it sounds like when leaving to go home through MCO we'd be best to leave our 3-1-1 bag in our checked luggage and bring no food items. My daughter is going to have a fit if I tell her this as it's tradition with her to get a candy apple on our last day and prove to me that she can get it home in one piece


----------



## Cluelyss

chiburple said:


> Yuk! Thanks for the info! Maybe they're trying to discourage ME users..


It’s due to the amount of construction both inside and outside the terminal, increased holiday traffic and new TSA screening laws. I suspect once the holidays and construction are over, it will revert back to 3 hours. But I definitely don’t think this is being done to discourage the use of ME - in fact, it’s likely in response to recent missed flights or near misses from those who’ve only had a 3 hour window.


----------



## siskaren

Cluelyss said:


> It’s due to the amount of construction both inside and outside the terminal, increased holiday traffic and new TSA screening laws. I suspect once the holidays and construction are over, it will revert back to 3 hours. *But I definitely don’t think this is being done to discourage the use of ME - in fact, it’s likely in response to recent missed flights or near misses from those who’ve only had a 3 hour window*.



I agree - why would they want to discourage people from using a service that basically helps keep people on property?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TinkOhio said:


> Just my opinion, but I would definitely plan on getting to MCO earlier than 2 hours before your flight. ..........
> 
> ........So my guess is that the new 4 hour policy for Magical Express reflects this new screening law.  I had the choice to book my daughter's Thanksgiving flight home from a college in between Orlando and Tampa through MCO or Tampa.  I chose Tampa to avoid what I worry will be a messy situation at MCO.   Her plan is to get to the airport at least 4 hours early and spend any left over time studying before she boards the plane.
> 
> Please plan on leaving early for your flights this time.  It would really be horrible to gain an extra hour at WDW and miss your flight!





twinklebug said:


> Okay, from TinkOhio's experience it sounds like when leaving to go home through MCO we'd be best to leave our 3-1-1 bag in our checked luggage and bring no food items. My daughter is going to have a fit if I tell her this as it's tradition with her to get a candy apple on our last day and prove to me that she can get it home in one piece





Cluelyss said:


> It’s due to the amount of construction both inside and outside the terminal, increased holiday traffic and new TSA screening laws. I suspect once the holidays and construction are over, it will revert back to 3 hours. But I definitely don’t think this is being done to discourage the use of ME - in fact, it’s likely in response to recent missed flights or near misses from those who’ve only had a 3 hour window.



The crazy thing is that all reports are saying that MCO TSA now will only screen those who are 2 hours or less from departure.  So arriving 3 hours ahead of time will leave you waiting outside of screening anyway.


----------



## Piglet001

klrobinson999 said:


> Attended the party on Tues. Nov 14th... the place was packed and apparently sold out! Fireworks were spectacular and we were only a row back to watch one of the best Disney parades I've seen. Lots of people there without bands, so it looked like castmembers did not do a very good sweep. They were checking for bands before you got cookies or tried to board an attraction, however.


This explains why it felt so unbelievably crowded that night. Not sure I’d do this again based on my experience.


----------



## mdraz

Does Moana only meet at the party or is there another place to meet her? My daughter wants to meet her and I️ don’t want to use the party time if possible. Thanks


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mdraz said:


> Does Moana only meet at the party or is there another place to meet her? My daughter wants to meet her and I️ don’t want to use the party time if possible. Thanks



Only during the party. She starts before 7, I'd line up at 4.


----------



## mdraz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Only during the party. She starts before 7, I'd line up at 4.



What time does Moana come out? Does Santa Goofy come out early?


----------



## magical-me

mdraz said:


> Does Moana only meet at the party or is there another place to meet her? My daughter wants to meet her and I️ don’t want to use the party time if possible. Thanks


Disneyland I think.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mdraz said:


> What time does Moana come out? Does Santa Goofy come out early?



Santa Goofy does not come out early. I believe Moana comes out at 545.


----------



## ashnicole

mdraz said:


> What time does Moana come out? Does Santa Goofy come out early?





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Santa Goofy does not come out early. I believe Moana comes out at 545.


Yes, we passed at 5:30 and the line looked long. We passed again at 5:50 and she was already meeting.


----------



## kbmartin

Is there usually a long wait to meet Pooh and friends? Also, how about Scrooge McDuck or Santa Goofy? (I'm thinking we will likely just try to find Santa Goofy at AK, but if the line isn't bad at MK, I'd consider it.) What time do these characters come out, and what time would people suggest lining up? Thanks so much!


----------



## Elle23

We have tickets for the party for 12/19. I have fastpasses for 4pm-6pm.

We were wanting to use our regular park ticket to check out HS that morning with no fastpasses. 

Does anyone know if this will freak the system out? I don’t want to lose my MK fastpasses.


----------



## kastoney

kbmartin said:


> Is there usually a long wait to meet Pooh and friends? Also, how about Scrooge McDuck or Santa Goofy? (I'm thinking we will likely just try to find Santa Goofy at AK, but if the line isn't bad at MK, I'd consider it.) What time do these characters come out, and what time would people suggest lining up? Thanks so much!



We were there the first night and the pooh line was about 30 minutes. I didn't ask, but from looking at it I'd guess that Scrooge and Donald were at least twice that. We walked right up to meet Santa Goofy late in the night and only waiting 5 or 10 minutes. They were doing a great job of getting folks efficiently through the meet.


----------



## merfsko

monique5 said:


> _The journey begins at the *Firehouse on Main Street, U.S.A.*, where you can pick up everything you need to play. This special event card will be distributed separately (and in addition to) the regular Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card packs you’re given at this location. *Guests must register to play with their party ticket and event wristband in order to get one.*
> *Time: 4:00pm - Midnight*_
> _2017 MNSSHP reports state guests w/wristbands could at anytime pick up the SotMK card @ MK Guest Services_



I was wondering if anyone could share their experiences here. I'm noting that it says party guests can pick up the party card at guest services (as opposed to the fire house, I'm assuming?) Is that the case for the entire party, or just from 4:00- 7:00?
Also, what have the lines been like? I remember reading in a thread from a previous year that lines for the card were long at the beginning of the party? Is that still the case?

TIA!


----------



## mdraz

kbmartin said:


> Is there usually a long wait to meet Pooh and friends? Also, how about Scrooge McDuck or Santa Goofy? (I'm thinking we will likely just try to find Santa Goofy at AK, but if the line isn't bad at MK, I'd consider it.) What time do these characters come out, and what time would people suggest lining up? Thanks so much!



Is Santa Goofy always at animal kingdom? I’ve seen were he’s in Disney Springs but not until after Christmas


----------



## kbmartin

mdraz said:


> Is Santa Goofy always at animal kingdom? I’ve seen were he’s in Disney Springs but not until after Christmas



I'm not sure - I just am going off of what I read from other posters on this thread. I've been keeping an eye on it for a few weeks now. Maybe someone could tell us a little more about the characters in Christmas attire at Animal Kingdom? It is my understanding that you can meet Mickey and Minnie together in holiday attire, Santa Goofy, and Pluto dressed as a reindeer. Where are they located in AK, and how are the waits?


----------



## Dan C

merfsko said:


> I was wondering if anyone could share their experiences here. I'm noting that it says party guests can pick up the party card at guest services (as opposed to the fire house, I'm assuming?) Is that the case for the entire party, or just from 4:00- 7:00?
> Also, what have the lines been like? I remember reading in a thread from a previous year that lines for the card were long at the beginning of the party? Is that still the case?
> 
> TIA!



Last year someone was standing outside in front of the firehouse from 4pm onwards. They gave you the special card after they made a mark on your party wrist band, indicating you already received your card. There were no lines when we were there last year.


----------



## monica9

FinnsMom7 said:


> THIS!!! I have no problem letting people hold spots so others can do what they want but I had this happen with Sandy Claws - waited 45 mins and then the guy in front of me suddenly had 8 people show up as it was their turn, but because they just showed up it was 10 mins of chatting and prepping before they started.  It was my and DH like let us go quick at least.


So I’m hoping I don’t end up one of those people because I will have my 9 year old and 13 month old with me. I know 13 month old won’t be able to wait in too many lines so I’m sure when waiting for characters my Husband or I will go off with her (and I’m sure my 9 year old will want to go with them) and I will wait in line. I hope I don’t get stares when they join me. I’d never do it with adults or with 8 people but my baby can’t stay in lines for long.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Does anyone know when they start handing out the treats?  (cookies, hot chocolate, etc.?)  Is it 6 pm when the park closes?  Or 7:00 pm when the party starts?


----------



## klrobinson999

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Does anyone know when they start handing out the treats?  (cookies, hot chocolate, etc.?)  Is it 6 pm when the park closes?  Or 7:00 pm when the party starts?


We were able to get cookies at 6pm last Tuesday


----------



## KaitorTot

Sorry if this has already been answered - first MVMCP here. If we watch the second parade from Main Street, will we have time to make it to and watch the final Mickey's Most Merriest at the castle? Not sure how long it takes for the parade to pass you on Main Street.

Also - any suggestions on how to manage watching the fireworks & getting a spot on Main Street for the second parade? What time would we need to line up for the parade? Should we just stake out a spot and watch the fireworks from Main Street too?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Elle23 said:


> We have tickets for the party for 12/19. I have fastpasses for 4pm-6pm.
> 
> We were wanting to use our regular park ticket to check out HS that morning with no fastpasses.
> 
> Does anyone know if this will freak the system out? I don’t want to lose my MK fastpasses.



Going into a different park won't affect your FP's at another park.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mdraz said:


> Is Santa Goofy always at animal kingdom? I’ve seen were he’s in Disney Springs but not until after Christmas



We have always seen him at AK in the past and haven't heard that was changing.  Goofy and Pluto were over by Dinoland.  

I think that's part of the reason his line is so short at MVMCP since he can be met other places too.


----------



## Elle23

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Going into a different park won't affect your FP's at another park.



Thank you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monica9 said:


> So I’m hoping I don’t end up one of those people because I will have my 9 year old and 13 month old with me. I know 13 month old won’t be able to wait in too many lines so I’m sure when waiting for characters my Husband or I will go off with her (and I’m sure my 9 year old will want to go with them) and I will wait in line. I hope I don’t get stares when they join me. I’d never do it with adults or with 8 people but my baby can’t stay in lines for long.



I think you'll be fine.


----------



## amym2

never mind!


----------



## amym2

Sorry double-post


----------



## tgarre06

Anyone meet Sandy Claws later at night, like 11pm? How was the wait?


----------



## MartDM

Sorry, being a veteran, I know I should know the answer to this, but I don't.  We have always gotten hard tickets for the parties, even though we have a Magicband, but this time we didn't. 

We are only stopping by for two days on our way to Mexico, with the main purpose of going to the party the day we arrive, and doing rope drop at AK the next day to experience Pandora.  I'm concerned about entering using the Magicband because we won't have room for error the next morning if something goes wrong and they accidentally ding us for our park day instead of the party ticket.

I called guest services and that was pointless...the cast member told me we couldn't enter until 6pm and when I disputed that, she put me on hold.  She came back and said that we could enter at 4pm, but no day guests are permitted after 4 pm, so the system will know we're using the party ticket.  Then she tried to transfer me to internet support thinking I wanted to make sure my party tickets were linked to the Magicbands.    Clearly she was really uninformed.

Can anyone give me any advice how to handle this?  Is there any way to guarantee they charge the party ticket and not the day ticket if we enter early.  Can we verify our day ticket is still available at guest services after we enter the party?


----------



## monique5

MartDM said:


> Sorry, being a veteran, I know I should know the answer to this, but I don't.  We have always gotten hard tickets for the parties, even though we have a Magicband, but this time we didn't.
> 
> We are only stopping by for two days on our way to Mexico, with the main purpose of going to the party the day we arrive, and doing rope drop at AK the next day to experience Pandora.  I'm concerned about entering using the Magicband because we won't have room for error the next morning if something goes wrong and they accidentally ding us for our park day instead of the party ticket.
> 
> I called guest services and that was pointless...the cast member told me we couldn't enter until 6pm and when I disputed that, she put me on hold.  She came back and said that we could enter at 4pm, but no day guests are permitted after 4 pm, so the system will know we're using the party ticket.  Then she tried to transfer me to internet support thinking I wanted to make sure my party tickets were linked to the Magicbands.    Clearly she was really uninformed.
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice how to handle this?  Is there any way to guarantee they charge the party ticket and not the day ticket if we enter early.  Can we verify our day ticket is still available at guest services after we enter the party?



Enter the MVMCP line, to the right with signs, not the regular turnstiles.


----------



## MartDM

monique5 said:


> Enter the MVMCP line, to the right with signs, not the regular turnstiles.



Well that's easy!  I don't remember separate lines (it's been a few years!).  Thank you for setting my mind at ease!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

MartDM said:


> Sorry, being a veteran, I know I should know the answer to this, but I don't.  We have always gotten hard tickets for the parties, even though we have a Magicband, but this time we didn't.
> 
> We are only stopping by for two days on our way to Mexico, with the main purpose of going to the party the day we arrive, and doing rope drop at AK the next day to experience Pandora.  I'm concerned about entering using the Magicband because we won't have room for error the next morning if something goes wrong and they accidentally ding us for our park day instead of the party ticket.
> 
> I called guest services and that was pointless...the cast member told me we couldn't enter until 6pm and when I disputed that, she put me on hold.  She came back and said that we could enter at 4pm, but no day guests are permitted after 4 pm, so the system will know we're using the party ticket.  Then she tried to transfer me to internet support thinking I wanted to make sure my party tickets were linked to the Magicbands.    Clearly she was really uninformed.
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice how to handle this?  Is there any way to guarantee they charge the party ticket and not the day ticket if we enter early.  Can we verify our day ticket is still available at guest services after we enter the party?



Do you have a one day AK/DHS/EP ticket for your AK day?  If so, that wouldn't even be valid for entry into MK.


----------



## Nbar

Guys! I just got the email from Disney about insufficient tickets to support my FP selections. Ugh. I booked these at 60 days and we leave in 5. I thought I was in the clear. We have 3 park days and MVMCP which is our second day. I scheduled those FPs 4:05-5:05 and 5:15-6:00 hoping I wouldn't get flagged. Seems even though not everyone is getting flagged, they can send the email at any point. Anyone had any recent experience or updates about this? On hold with Disney now. Even the CM said "well you're not supposed to be able to make them but some people have been able to". It should be a yes or no thing!


----------



## chiburple

klrobinson999 said:


> We were able to get cookies at 6pm last Tuesday



Was there a long line?


----------



## Lynn57

Nbar said:


> Guys! I just got the email from Disney about insufficient tickets to support my FP selections. Ugh. I booked these at 60 days and we leave in 5. I thought I was in the clear. We have 3 park days and MVMCP which is our second day. I scheduled those FPs 4:05-5:05 and 5:15-6:00 hoping I wouldn't get flagged. Seems even though not everyone is getting flagged, they can send the email at any point. Anyone had any recent experience or updates about this? On hold with Disney now. Even the CM said "well you're not supposed to be able to make them but some people have been able to". It should be a yes or no thing!




OH NO!  I am going to WDW specifically for the party, so I don't have any other tickets attached to my account right now and was able to make 3 FP+ reservations from 3:30 - 6:00.  I hope they don't take them away!!!


----------



## PaulChrestman

chiburple said:


> Was there a long line?





Nbar said:


> Guys! I just got the email from Disney about insufficient tickets to support my FP selections. Ugh. I booked these at 60 days and we leave in 5. I thought I was in the clear. We have 3 park days and MVMCP which is our second day. I scheduled those FPs 4:05-5:05 and 5:15-6:00 hoping I wouldn't get flagged. Seems even though not everyone is getting flagged, they can send the email at any point. Anyone had any recent experience or updates about this? On hold with Disney now. Even the CM said "well you're not supposed to be able to make them but some people have been able to". It should be a yes or no thing!



I’m 5 days out too but luckily I haven’t gotten the dreaded email. My party day is my first Day. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## marisas1011

Has anyone heard of not being able to enter at 4:00 PM with just a party ticket?  We currently have a 4:10 PM dinner reservation at Skipper Canteens.  TIA.


----------



## monique5

marisas1011 said:


> Has anyone heard of not being able to enter at 4:00 PM with just a party ticket?  We currently have a 4:10 PM dinner reservation at Skipper Canteens.  TIA.



4pm entry with party ticket.


----------



## monique5

Nbar said:


> Guys! I just got the email from Disney about insufficient tickets to support my FP selections. Ugh. I booked these at 60 days and we leave in 5. I thought I was in the clear. We have 3 park days and MVMCP which is our second day. I scheduled those FPs 4:05-5:05 and 5:15-6:00 hoping I wouldn't get flagged. Seems even though not everyone is getting flagged, they can send the email at any point. Anyone had any recent experience or updates about this? On hold with Disney now. Even the CM said "well you're not supposed to be able to make them but some people have been able to". It should be a yes or no thing!



Post #1- FastPass+
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/page-12#post-58489736


----------



## monique5

Finally, after waiting for what seemed like forever. I ordered my last pair of Minnie Ear Headbands on Saturday. I didn't think they would ever be released. 
 

I few weeks back, I posted about the BoG breakfast ADR I scored (later flight), couldn't be to picky about location & time, well maybe. So CP @ 8:20am opened up last week, I grabbed it, then I was thinking, gosh, so early on last night & need to to check-out/MDE, etc. Then post about 4 hour pick up now (no longer 3hr for DME), so no need for lunch ADR, but that was going to make me miss out on our 7DMT FP+. Then December park hours were increased, so more FP+ opened up, I was able to get it for a time that works in my 3hr frame, it will just be our 1st ride instead of last. So I guess we will be getting up early on our last day to check out, eat & enjoy a few rides.  

And no, I will not pay the extra $60 for car service for extra hour for free service, especially since, we got a deal on airfare and changed from 7:15am to 5:15pm for $30 total. What was thinking about leaving @ 7:15am in the 1st place? Oh, yeah, $89.


----------



## Melissa Perez

.


----------



## klangl6

monique5 said:


> Post #1- FastPass+
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/page-12#post-58489736



Thanks for posting this!  I just fixed our account and was able to get some fastpasses between 4 and 6!


----------



## LucyBC80

I know I should know this but please humor me: I chose to print my tickets at home. Can I request plastic cards tickets when I arrive at MK? I won't have Magic Bands so I won't be able to use my fastpass otherwise.


----------



## clippers6

Interestingly enough, MDE is giving me the option to make another day of FP at *any* park even though I should be out of days. Maybe because of my party ticket?


----------



## DisneyMom93

We did the party this past Friday 11/17. We thought it would be crowded because it was a Friday night. We felt it was EMPTY. 

We walked on to all the rides. Only 7DMT had a longer line. 30 minutes I think. But we were off the ride in 25 and made it over to Small World for last ride of the night. 

We did not do the parades or shows or meet and greets, but we did watch the fireworks show while drinking the free hot cocoa. 

Maybe if we didn’t just do rides we would have felt it busier. But there were no crowds in the street. 

The lines for the free cookies and eggnog were long but went FAST. 

What’s up with people trying to cut lines!?!  A few people tried cutting in front of me. Seemed to me they were playing dumb like they didn’t realize where the line ended. I just directed them to the back of the line. One couple seemed disingenuous when I told them. Their reaction seemed fake but I tried to give them the benefit of the doubt. 

Right after that another woman and her young daughter appeared in front of me but slightly off to my right out of nowhere. When I told her where the end of the line was she said “Oh I know, everyone keeps cutting in front of me!” I don’t know how that could be because I was still behind the person I followed at the end of the line by the man with the candy cane sign. She stayed put. At that point I was just fed up. The NYer in me came out. At that moment the line turned and I didn’t turn with it, I just went straight in front of her. Her daughter asked why I went in front of them and she proceeded to tell her daughter and the people behind me (that she cut in front of) that there are just some bad people in the world. I just ignored her because I was fuming but decided it wasn’t going to ruin my night. All over a free cup of egg nog. Lol.


----------



## Ouida

DisneyMom93 said:


> We did the party this past Friday 11/17. We thought it would be crowded because it was a Friday night. We felt it was EMPTY.
> 
> We walked on to all the rides. Only 7DMT had a longer line. 30 minutes I think. But we were off the ride in 25 and made it over to Small World for last ride of the night.
> 
> We did not do the parades or shows or meet and greets, but we did watch the fireworks show while drinking the free hot cocoa.
> 
> Maybe if we didn’t just do rides we would have felt it busier. But there were no crowds in the street.
> 
> The lines for the free cookies and eggnog were long but went FAST.
> 
> What’s up with people trying to cut lines!?!  A few people tried cutting in front of me. Seemed to me they were playing dumb like they didn’t realize where the line ended. I just directed them to the back of the line. One couple seemed disingenuous when I told them. Their reaction seemed fake but I tried to give them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Right after that another woman and her young daughter appeared in front of me but slightly off to my right out of nowhere. When I told her where the end of the line was she said “Oh I know, everyone keeps cutting in front of me!” I don’t know how that could be because I was still behind the person I followed at the end of the line by the man with the candy cane sign. She stayed put. At that point I was just fed up. The NYer in me came out. At that moment the line turned and I didn’t turn with it, I just went straight in front of her. Her daughter asked why I went in front of them and she proceeded to tell her daughter and the people behind me (that she cut in front of) that there are just some bad people in the world. I just ignored her because I was fuming but decided it wasn’t going to ruin my night. All over a free cup of egg nog. Lol.


We did Tuesday the 14th. And line cutting was a big problem. I must say there were a few times I didn't realized where the end of the line was at. Lol. It was crazy crowded for the first parade, and lots of people seem to have a less then magical time. They did check our bands like 3 times during the parade. I found it hard to find some of the cookie stands. I'd see the candy cane, but would have to ask where the cookies were. They ran out of hot cocoa, and eggnog. The mint cookies were wrapped. We got to ride Big thunder mountain 3 times without leaving the seat, so that was cool. It was so crowded by the fireworks we only got a side view. But we spent too much time sitting for the first parade, to sit more for fireworks. We left with mixed feelings if it was worth the price.


----------



## Bree

My 79yo MIL will be on a scooter. How early will they allow us in the disabled parade viewing area in the hub?  We were hoping to just stay in that spot for the 1st parade and the fireworks.


----------



## adelaster

I hope everyone who attends a party where things run out has been contacting guest relations.


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> I know I should know this but please humor me: I chose to print my tickets at home. Can I request plastic cards tickets when I arrive at MK? I won't have Magic Bands so I won't be able to use my fastpass otherwise.



I don't think so, the Green RFID cards are "coded" with ticket info. I would think you would scan your paper ticket for FP+. You can always ask GS.


----------



## monique5

clippers6 said:


> Interestingly enough, MDE is giving me the option to make another day of FP at *any* park even though I should be out of days. Maybe because of my party ticket?



Yes, probably. The FP+ with MYM tickets and MVMCP tickets has been inconsistent. Some received emails & some didn't. Those with just MVMCP tickets received FP+ reminder emails. OP reported that already attended party & had no issues. 

See Post #1 - FastPass+, there's a link for MVMCP & FP+ selections.


----------



## mdraz

Does anyone know of Mickey, Minnie and goofy are in Christmas attire at mickeys backyard bbq?


----------



## MomtothreeEs

I'm debating if my family can last long enough to watch the second parade at 11pm. If we find a spot near Town Square to watch the parade, when do you think it will get to us? When will it be over? 

Also, is there "snow" at Town Square?


----------



## Elle23

Never mind. Already been answered!!

ETA...My brain needs a rest from all of this frenetic planning!


----------



## Kiwibella88

Ooooh!! Can someone who dined at Be Our Guest during the MVMCP dinner dining hours tell me if the Beast was doing his greet inside the castle?

I remember there being a rumour circulating a couple of months ago that he doesn't greet guests during party nights.

Thank y'all! So excited for a Disney Christmas


----------



## Pdollar88

I think I saw someone else ask this, but I don't remember a response. If I got to the Frozen castle lighting 45 minutes before it starts, could I get a spot that would double as a parade spot? I'm also not exactly sure where that would be -- the loop that passes closest to the castle?


----------



## kate3177

Kiwibella88 said:


> Ooooh!! Can someone who dined at Be Our Guest during the MVMCP dinner dining hours tell me if the Beast was doing his greet inside the castle?
> 
> I remember there being a rumour circulating a couple of months ago that he doesn't greet guests during party nights.
> 
> Thank y'all! So excited for a Disney Christmas


We ate at Be Our Guest at the mvmcp on 11/10. The Beast was greeting guests; we saw him at the end of our meal with only one family in front of us! He was interactive and really funny, made a big deal about our Christmas shirts!


----------



## FinnsMom7

@monique5  - it's getting so close!!!!!! The surprise party for my mom was Sunday so I can now focus solely on my trip again!!!! *17 days!!!!!*


----------



## klangl6

Us too!  But I feel like there's so much I need to get done!


----------



## Stuarotra

Kiwibella88 said:


> Ooooh!! Can someone who dined at Be Our Guest during the MVMCP dinner dining hours tell me if the Beast was doing his greet inside the castle?
> 
> I remember there being a rumour circulating a couple of months ago that he doesn't greet guests during party nights.
> 
> Thank y'all! So excited for a Disney Christmas


I can’t say for sure about MVMCP, but we were at BOG during the MNSSHP and he was there greeting guests during that party.


----------



## Cluelyss

MomtothreeEs said:


> I'm debating if my family can last long enough to watch the second parade at 11pm. If we find a spot near Town Square to watch the parade, when do you think it will get to us? When will it be over?
> 
> Also, is there "snow" at Town Square?


The parade won’t arrive near Town Square until about 11:20, so won’t be past until 11:40 or so. It doesn’t snow in the square, but you will get some drifting down from Main Street.


----------



## dkdaisy

Kiwibella88 said:


> Ooooh!! Can someone who dined at Be Our Guest during the MVMCP dinner dining hours tell me if the Beast was doing his greet inside the castle?
> 
> I remember there being a rumour circulating a couple of months ago that he doesn't greet guests during party nights.
> 
> Thank y'all! So excited for a Disney Christmas



We ate at BOG on Friday 11/17 at 5:45. The Beast was doing his greet inside the castle and it was great! We got an awesome picture that my DH missed - I was joking that we should use it for our Christmas card and see if anyone noticed.


----------



## dkdaisy

We went to two parties last week - Tuesday 11/14 and Friday 11/17. We didn't really care about the parades or shows and the only character we HAD to meet was Sandy Claws. Honestly, we were expecting smaller crowds on Tuesday, but they were about the same for both parties. Both were definitely less crowded than MK during the day at all that week though.

Tuesday 11/14, we arrived right at 7 (nap fiasco - we were supposed to get there around 5!) and the line to get in to the park was a little long and Main Street was PACKED with people leaving. We took the bypass around and went straight to Tomorrowland to ride rides. My son walked onto Space Mountain four times in a row (his first time on Space and he loved it!!) while my DH and younger son did Buzz Lightyear (it was down for a little while, but came back up quickly). They walked on BTMRR later a few times in a row as well, no lines. Walked on Pirates, Jingle Cruise, Under the Sea, most everything except 7DMT. At 11 my oldest was DONE - the line for Sandy Claws was still about 45-60 minutes (we were hoping it would have died down by then) and he was crying because he wanted to meet Sandy Claws so bad but he was just done (he's 7).

So, Friday, we had a BOG res at 545, ate dinner and met the Beast. Then my older DS and Dh went and rode Splash (there was a lot of things not working still on the ride is the report I got from DH) while younger DS and I met Belle and then got in line for Sandy Claws (right around 7:45). We waited 45 minutes, but my older son joined us and the boys got to meet him finally. It was a great interaction and older DS was totally star-struck! There were longer wait lines for most rides on Friday, but not much longer. Couldn't walk on BTMRR or Space, but only had 10 minute waits. We finished the night in Tomorrowland (its our favorite land).

For us, the parties were worth the money for the walk-on access to the rides. We were able to do so many of them during the party, that we didn't feel bad about skipping our MK day and taking a much needed hotel day on Wednesday instead (I developed pneumonia on the trip, so it was a MUCH-NEEDED break day!). we enjoyed the free treats and I was excited to see Holiday Wishes for the first time (my family didn't' care though).  I wanted to get more party-exclusive photpass pictures too than we did, but my family didn't care about those either....

All-in-all, we'd do it again.


----------



## MaC410

What are the lines like for Santa Goofy? He's pretty much the only character my wife and I actually want to meet. We don't want to spend too much time waiting in line for a meet and greet though.


----------



## Shrfleen

We attended the party on Sunday, November 12. We arrived a little before 4 and we were let right into the bypass, stopped for some photos and our first cookie. We then used our FP for Jingle Cruise. Around 5:00pm or so we made our way to wait in line for Nick and Judy. They came out at 6:15pm. We stopped for more snowcones and cookies while checking out the lines for Scrooge, Donald and the 7 Dwarfs. Waited in a short line for Ariel and Prince Eric then made our way to Cinderella/Prince Charming, Elena, Rapunzel/Flynn Rider, Tina/Naveen. We went to the Pinocchio Village Haus twice and placed our extra cookies in a tupperware container for later. Watched the fireworks from behind the castle and then made our way to the 7 Dwarfs. They had the longest wait of the evening. Afterward we made our way to Main Street for the 2nd parade. We were in front of the Art of Disney store and waited 45 minutes or so.

Overall it was about average crowd wise. I feel the 2nd parade had more people then we had thought but I was able to see it. We had a great time and hope to do it again next year!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

monique5 said:


> I don't think so, the Green RFID cards are "coded" with ticket info. I would think you would scan your paper ticket for FP+. You can always ask GS.


One of our party did not receive their hard ticket for the MVMCP and one did not come for the 6 day pass.

Two different names, two different addresses, both times got sent back to Disney as "undeliverable."

We were told to take our information to guest services and they would issue a proper ticket, so on our arrival night, that is what we're doing.


----------



## takehertothemoon

Shrfleen said:


> We attended the party on Sunday, November 12. We arrived a little before 4 and we were let right into the bypass, stopped for some photos and our first cookie. We then used our FP for Jingle Cruise. Around 5:00pm or so we made our way to wait in line for Nick and Judy. They came out at 6:15pm. We stopped for more snowcones and cookies while checking out the lines for Scrooge, Donald and the 7 Dwarfs. Waited in a short line for Ariel and Prince Eric then made our way to Cinderella/Prince Charming, Elena, Rapunzel/Flynn Rider, Tina/Naveen. We went to the Pinocchio Village Haus twice and placed our extra cookies in a tupperware container for later. Watched the fireworks from behind the castle and then made our way to the 7 Dwarfs. They had the longest wait of the evening. Afterward we made our way to Main Street for the 2nd parade. We were in front of the Art of Disney store and waited 45 minutes or so.
> 
> Overall it was about average crowd wise. I feel the 2nd parade had more people then we had thought but I was able to see it. We had a great time and hope to do it again next year!



What was the wait like for Scrooge?! He's the only character we want to meet!


----------



## Shrfleen

takehertothemoon said:


> What was the wait like for Scrooge?! He's the only character we want to meet!



It was about 45 minutes to an hour early in the party so we didn't get in. When we circled back before the 7 Dwarfs it was still pretty long.


----------



## littlebittyhouse

Attending the 11/28 party with a 5yo and 2yo...first parade is really our only option. How early do you think we'd have to get to Liberty Square to watch? I'd like to do the 8:15 show but the parade is more important.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

For those that have gone to the party already, does this sound doable?

We are planning on entering MK on a regular ticket around 2 pm on our party day.  

Hoping to catch FoF, and then ride Space, Tomorrowland Speedway and BTMRR with FP+.  

We have a reservation for Skipper Canteen at 5:15 pm.  

It should be after 6 pm by the time dinner is over so I was planning on starting to work our way around the park Adventureland to Fantasyland to Tomorrowland for the next 2 hours (riding rides and getting the free snacks).  We have no interest in meeting characters.  

I was hoping to make our way to the hub/Main St. area around 8 pm to get a spot for the parade.  Is this too late?  We could go back to Frontierland, I suppose, or make our way down Main St. a little more, but I was trying to consolidate our walking a little bit.  

I then have the 9 pm dessert party with Plaza viewing scheduled more for the view than the desserts.  I had heard they now have a reserved spot for the parade for the party guests - is this correct?  Can we find a good spot without the party?  My other thought is we head down Main St. toward the train station for the parade and fireworks and try to fill in the time a little by getting our Sorcerer's card, maybe meeting Mickey, etc. but that means not doing any more rides or party stuff as I know my DS10 and DH will want to leave right after the fireworks.

Any advice for seeing the first parade and the fireworks without waiting for hours would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## takehertothemoon

Shrfleen said:


> It was about 45 minutes to an hour early in the party so we didn't get in. When we circled back before the 7 Dwarfs it was still pretty long.



Oh no I have no patience for that!


----------



## Ouida

Cluelyss said:


> The parade won’t arrive near Town Square until about 11:20, so won’t be past until 11:40 or so. It doesn’t snow in the square, but you will get some drifting down from Main Street.


I just wanted to add that this snow is the foam soap kind. We were on main street by the Starbucks and the wind was blowing a little. So the snow was pretty looking up, but never really came down much. Now at Hollywood studios, it came down nice, and we had it in our hair, which made for some cute pictures. We loved the MK Christmas parade but jingle bells jingle bam was really nice too.


----------



## tgarre06

Shrfleen said:


> We attended the party on Sunday, November 12. We arrived a little before 4 and we were let right into the bypass, stopped for some photos and our first cookie. We then used our FP for Jingle Cruise. Around 5:00pm or so we made our way to wait in line for Nick and Judy. They came out at 6:15pm. We stopped for more snowcones and cookies while checking out the lines for Scrooge, Donald and the 7 Dwarfs. Waited in a short line for Ariel and Prince Eric then made our way to Cinderella/Prince Charming, Elena, Rapunzel/Flynn Rider, Tina/Naveen. We went to the Pinocchio Village Haus twice and placed our extra cookies in a tupperware container for later. Watched the fireworks from behind the castle and then made our way to the 7 Dwarfs. They had the longest wait of the evening. Afterward we made our way to Main Street for the 2nd parade. We were in front of the Art of Disney store and waited 45 minutes or so.
> 
> Overall it was about average crowd wise. I feel the 2nd parade had more people then we had thought but I was able to see it. We had a great time and hope to do it again next year!


Thanks for the review! How was the wait for the princessses and their princes (other than the Ariel wait you mentioned).


----------



## luvme1506

I would like know about the que for snow and aurora and princes.                                   I am going on a Thursday night, I'm expecting sandy claws to be a 90 min que and Nick and judy to be 90 mins, Ariel and Eric about 30 and the pooh characters to be 30 min.  Do you think these are accurate estimate times?


----------



## Shrfleen

tgarre06 said:


> Thanks for the review! How was the wait for the princessses and their princes (other than the Ariel wait you mentioned).



Cinderella/Prince Charming and Elena was posted at 20 and we waited maybe 15, it moved really quickly. Rapunzel/Flynn Rider and  Tina/Naveen was a posted 35 minutes and that is about how long it took.


----------



## Pdollar88

Shrfleen said:


> Cinderella/Prince Charming and Elena was posted at 20 and we waited maybe 15, it moved really quickly. Rapunzel/Flynn Rider and  Tina/Naveen was a posted 35 minutes and that is about how long it took.



Roughly what time did you go through Rapunzel/Tiana side? If it’s not too bad, I’d like to do that later in the party.


----------



## Shrfleen

Pdollar88 said:


> Roughly what time did you go through Rapunzel/Tiana side? If it’s not too bad, I’d like to do that later in the party.


According to the PhotoPass time stamp 8:23pm


----------



## Pdollar88

Shrfleen said:


> According to the PhotoPass time stamp 8:23pm



Thank you!! 

As a question for everyone, can you take Magic Shot photos as you leave the park after close?


----------



## JennLTX

Okay.  I KNOW it's been asked and answered before, and I apologize in advance.  BUT.  Does the snow on Main Street only happen during the parade?


----------



## Shrfleen

Pdollar88 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> As a question for everyone, can you take Magic Shot photos as you leave the park after close?



There was a line for the toy solider magic shot at closing but I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## Pdollar88

Shrfleen said:


> There was a line for the toy solider magic shot at closing but I'm not sure about the others.



Okay! I could grab that one as I left. What time do the shots become available? 4 or not until 7? (Thinking especially of Zero).


----------



## FinnsMom7

JennLTX said:


> Okay.  I KNOW it's been asked and answered before, and I apologize in advance.  BUT.  Does the snow on Main Street only happen during the parade?


No, it will happen throughout the party, I can't say it is a fixed timing but I can say last year walking in around 5:15 it was snowing and another time or two before the first parade as well as at the end of the night.


----------



## JennLTX

FinnsMom7 said:


> No, it will happen throughout the party, I can't say it is a fixed timing but I can say last year walking in around 5:15 it was snowing and another time or two before the first parade as well as at the end of the night.


THANK YOU!


----------



## chiburple

Shrfleen said:


> We attended the party on Sunday, November 12. We arrived a little before 4 and we were let right into the bypass, stopped for some photos and our first cookie. We then used our FP for Jingle Cruise. Around 5:00pm or so we made our way to wait in line for Nick and Judy. They came out at 6:15pm. We stopped for more snowcones and cookies while checking out the lines for Scrooge, Donald and the 7 Dwarfs. Waited in a short line for Ariel and Prince Eric then made our way to Cinderella/Prince Charming, Elena, Rapunzel/Flynn Rider, Tina/Naveen. We went to the Pinocchio Village Haus twice and placed our extra cookies in a tupperware container for later. Watched the fireworks from behind the castle and then made our way to the 7 Dwarfs. They had the longest wait of the evening. Afterward we made our way to Main Street for the 2nd parade. We were in front of the Art of Disney store and waited 45 minutes or so.
> 
> Overall it was about average crowd wise. I feel the 2nd parade had more people then we had thought but I was able to see it. We had a great time and hope to do it again next year!



About how long did you wait for cookies in each location? Trying to figure out how much time to a lot for this. 



Shrfleen said:


> There was a line for the toy solider magic shot at closing but I'm not sure about the others.



Line... was it a short line (like 10min) or should we be allotting something like half an hour for this?


----------



## Shrfleen

chiburple said:


> About how long did you wait for cookies in each location? Trying to figure out how much time to a lot for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Line... was it a short line (like 10min) or should we be allotting something like half an hour for this?



Cookie wait was less than 5 minutes. Toy solider magic shot at closing looked close to 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## Jobie

DisneyWishes14 said:


> For those that have gone to the party already, does this sound doable?
> 
> We are planning on entering MK on a regular ticket around 2 pm on our party day.
> 
> Hoping to catch FoF, and then ride Space, Tomorrowland Speedway and BTMRR with FP+.
> 
> We have a reservation for Skipper Canteen at 5:15 pm.
> 
> It should be after 6 pm by the time dinner is over so I was planning on starting to work our way around the park Adventureland to Fantasyland to Tomorrowland for the next 2 hours (riding rides and getting the free snacks).  We have no interest in meeting characters.
> 
> I was hoping to make our way to the hub/Main St. area around 8 pm to get a spot for the parade.  Is this too late?  We could go back to Frontierland, I suppose, or make our way down Main St. a little more, but I was trying to consolidate our walking a little bit.
> 
> I then have the 9 pm dessert party with Plaza viewing scheduled more for the view than the desserts.  I had heard they now have a reserved spot for the parade for the party guests - is this correct?  Can we find a good spot without the party?  My other thought is we head down Main St. toward the train station for the parade and fireworks and try to fill in the time a little by getting our Sorcerer's card, maybe meeting Mickey, etc. but that means not doing any more rides or party stuff as I know my DS10 and DH will want to leave right after the fireworks.
> 
> Any advice for seeing the first parade and the fireworks without waiting for hours would be greatly appreciated.



Sounds okay to me.  Only thing is, I would arrive earlier than 2 pm if you want to see FoF, because it starts at 2 pm.  When we went we got there around 1 pm and had a wonderful day.


----------



## chiburple

Shrfleen said:


> Cookie wait was less than 5 minutes. Toy solider magic shot at closing looked close to 10 or 15 minutes.



That's great news! Thank you so much!


----------



## Rich M

I have read the listing of the snack offerings but was wondering do they have Chocolate Chip cookies or Ginger Bread Cookies at all?


----------



## LucyBC80

Can someone confirm if Scrooge signs autographs?


----------



## Kiwibella88

kate3177 said:


> We ate at Be Our Guest at the mvmcp on 11/10. The Beast was greeting guests; we saw him at the end of our meal with only one family in front of us! He was interactive and really funny, made a big deal about our Christmas shirts!



Awesome! Thanks Kate


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Jobie said:


> Sounds okay to me.  Only thing is, I would arrive earlier than 2 pm if you want to see FoF, because it starts at 2 pm.  When we went we got there around 1 pm and had a wonderful day.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Cluelyss

LucyBC80 said:


> Can someone confirm if Scrooge signs autographs?


He did last year.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Rich M said:


> I have read the listing of the snack offerings but was wondering do they have Chocolate Chip cookies or Ginger Bread Cookies at all?



No chocolate chip. That's my favorite cookie and I'd know if they had it. 

However, They may have them for people with allergies. I know they have special snacks for them but not sure what they are. Anyone know?


----------



## monica9

HELP!! 
We decided to go to seaworld one day and just realized they don't have the Christmas celebration everyday. I need to now change ADR's and park days last minute. Can I get into MVMCP early with a magic kingdom ADR if I don't have a regular park ticket that day? Like 4pm?


----------



## twinklebug

monica9 said:


> HELP!!
> We decided to go to seaworld one day and just realized they don't have the Christmas celebration everyday. I need to now change ADR's and park days last minute. Can I get into MVMCP early with a magic kingdom ADR if I don't have a regular park ticket that day? Like 4pm?


4 pm entry with a party ticket is fine. They will hold your 4pm ADR for you for up to 15 minutes, so you shouldn't have any issue.


----------



## monica9

twinklebug said:


> 4 pm entry with a party ticket is fine. They will hold your 4pm ADR for you for up to 15 minutes, so you shouldn't have any issue.


Thank you!


----------



## munari

I see that my party date (12/1) is sold out  I hope the crowds aren't too crazy...


----------



## JadeDarkstar

uhoh
I'm there 12/1 to I hope it's not to bad. it is my second party so it is supposed to be our slow night a few chrs but more just taking in the atmosphere


----------



## KdKyA

I'm there 12/1 as well. Get ready for crazy


----------



## MamaRoo

Disneyland vet here - this will be our second visit to WDW and I’ve never seen a parade on main street or seen fireworks in the Magic Kingdom, so forgive my question if it’s dumb. 

Is it feasible to stake out a spot near the castle stage to see the frozen deal, mickey’s merriest celebration and the parade? I’m going to be on my own with my 4 and 8 year olds, so first parade, and I figured the wait wouldn’t be so bad if we could be entertained by those shows. 

It looks feasible from the map, but I can’t tell for sure.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Disneyland vet here too Hi, from what I have read it would be feasible to find a spot to hold for those shows and parade.


----------



## Pdollar88

munari said:


> I see that my party date (12/1) is sold out  I hope the crowds aren't too crazy...



Oh no! That’s my date too. I would love more reports from people who attended a sold out night - either this year or in the past. I now think my character time estimates weren’t conservative enough.


----------



## Cluelyss

Pdollar88 said:


> Oh no! That’s my date too. I would love more reports from people who attended a sold out night - either this year or in the past. I now think my character time estimates weren’t conservative enough.


We’ve done several sell outs. You’ll be fine!! Character lines are always long, sell out or not, so just have a good plan. What I did notice more on sell out nights were longer wait times for rides, and additional congestion on Main Street around parade and fireworks times. You’ll want to add an additional buffer there for sure. But even a sell out is far less crowded than a busy MK day. And a good plan is a must, sell out or not. Enjoy!!!


----------



## munari

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve done several sell outs. You’ll be fine!! Character lines are always long, sell out or not, so just have a good plan. What I did notice more on sell out nights were longer wait times for rides, and additional congestion on Main Street around parade and fireworks times. You’ll want to add an additional buffer there for sure. But even a sell out is far less crowded than a busy MK day. And a good plan is a must, sell out or not. Enjoy!!!


thank you for that  I'm primarily going for the shorter ride lines, so hopefully it's not too bad.


----------



## Pdollar88

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve done several sell outs. You’ll be fine!! Character lines are always long, sell out or not, so just have a good plan. What I did notice more on sell out nights were longer wait times for rides, and additional congestion on Main Street around parade and fireworks times. You’ll want to add an additional buffer there for sure. But even a sell out is far less crowded than a busy MK day. And a good plan is a must, sell out or not. Enjoy!!!



Happily, I only have two-three rides in my plan. And those are flexible. I budgeted an hour each for Sandy Claws and Scrooge. A couple of the lesser ones I have at 15, so hopefully that'll be enough if I time it right.

But thank you for the tip/reminder about parade and fireworks congestion. I was wondering how difficult it would be to get from viewing Frozen Holiday Wish to near the train station before the parade started.


----------



## GPC0321

How late do the characters stay out for meet-and-greets/pictures? Are they still around after fireworks?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pdollar88 said:


> Oh no! That’s my date too. I would love more reports from people who attended a sold out night - either this year or in the past. I now think my character time estimates weren’t conservative enough.



I've also attended several sold out parties over the years.  I agree you'll be fine - for the most part we never noticed much of a difference.


----------



## Pdollar88

I keep thinking of additional questions. Does Mickey meet during the parade? Thinking of catching the parade near its beginning in Frontierland and rushing over to town square to meet him before the parade finishes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pdollar88 said:


> I keep thinking of additional questions. Does Mickey meet during the parade? Thinking of catching the parade near its beginning in Frontierland and rushing over to town square to meet him before the parade finishes.



He does.  We met with him just before the parade last year.   Just happened to keep watching the time which remained low during the parade.


----------



## calismic

munari said:


> thank you for that  I'm primarily going for the shorter ride lines, so hopefully it's not too bad.



If you're primarily doing rides you'll barely notice a difference.  We did a sellout party in 2015 and were able to ride 7D 4x's and Peter Pan 3x's!  7D always seemed to have an overinflated ride time.  The entire party it was marked at 45 minutes but we never waited more than 20.  Most of the congestion is people stopping to play with the line items.  We asked to pass several times and no one ever had a problem.


----------



## keepswimming76

We want to see the MMMC show, Wishes and 2nd Parade. 

Anyone have advice for where to grab a spot? We want to try to see the parade from somewhere on Mainstreet. Does it make more sense to see the 7:40 MMMC show instead of seeing it at 9:25 or 10:30?


----------



## Cluelyss

GPC0321 said:


> How late do the characters stay out for meet-and-greets/pictures? Are they still around after fireworks?


Yes, they’ll still be out after the fireworks. Not all meet until midnight, however, and CMs will cut the lines once they feel the current queue will take the characters to their stopping time, so definitely don’t wait until the very end of the night to try and line up. But we always plan one for right after the fireworks as lines will usually be a bit shorter at that time.


----------



## emmabelle

munari said:


> I see that my party date (12/1) is sold out  I hope the crowds aren't too crazy...




ooops guess I better make new plans for that night.  I was on the fence about going, guess my decision's been made.


----------



## GPC0321

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, they’ll still be out after the fireworks. Not all meet until midnight, however, and CMs will cut the lines once they feel the current queue will take the characters to their stopping time, so definitely don’t wait until the very end of the night to try and line up. But we always plan one for right after the fireworks as lines will usually be a bit shorter at that time.


Cool. What are the odds of us being able to meet Jack and the 7 Dwarfs during that space between the end of fireworks and whenever they close up shop for the night? I know these are two of the most popular meets, so I expect long waits and that's fine. Meeting them is literally the only priority once fireworks are over.


----------



## monique5

@FinnsMom7 - I totally understand. I had to get some things in order last week for work, softball ended for DD, then school field trip I was planning, then lots of updates last week for thread. Whew! I was so ready for Thanksgiving break. Finishing shopping this week, since everyone will get gifts early this year. Now focusing on changing a 2 ADRs, have plan for 12/19, working on one for 12/22. Hopefully, we'll be able to do everything in Post #2.  Finished up t-shirts & took to friend, purchased things @ Target for trip, essentials. Ha! Starting to pack, stacks in closet. Christmas gifts - almost done!  
*23D and counting. *


----------



## KariG

First time party goer here! A few people mentioned Santa Goofy is sometimes at AK, can anyone confirm seeing him there, when, and where?  We're also hoping to see MMMC either right before or right after the 11pm parade.  Do spots near the stage fill up fast or do most people try for spots on Main St for the snow?


----------



## Bsams1654

KariG said:


> First time party goer here! A few people mentioned Santa Goofy is sometimes at AK, can anyone confirm seeing him there, when, and where?  We're also hoping to see MMMC either right before or right after the 11pm parade.  Do spots near the stage fill up fast or do most people try for spots on Main St for the snow?



I was there just last week and he was meeting with Pluto in Dinoland. If I remember correctly it was right around Primeval Whirl. Kenny the Pirate has it listed as the Gas station in Dinoland. Hope this helps. We saw him I think right around 2ish? He is out most of the day though I believe.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Bsams1654 said:


> I was there just last week and he was meeting with Pluto in Dinoland. If I remember correctly it was right around Primeval Whirl. Kenny the Pirate has it listed as the Gas station in Dinoland. Hope this helps. We saw him I think right around 2ish? He is out most of the day though I believe.


How was the line?


----------



## magical-me

GPC0321 said:


> How late do the characters stay out for meet-and-greets/pictures? Are they still around after fireworks?


It depends per character because some do have to close the lines early which I know was the case for the Princes.  I would ask the character attendant for the character early on in the night.


----------



## monique5

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pdollar88

Trying not to obsess and rearrange my party plan again. I thought that being less than a week away would relieve my insanity.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Happy Thanksgiving we leave Sunday cant wait


----------



## MaC410

Is it typical for random dates to get sold out? By random I mostly mean dates that aren't the first and last parties and dates that aren't right near the holidays. Just seems surprising that 12/1 is sold out. Is this typical?


----------



## DisneyMom93

MaC410 said:


> Is it typical for random dates to get sold out? By random I mostly mean dates that aren't the first and last parties and dates that aren't right near the holidays. Just seems surprising that 12/1 is sold out. Is this typical?


I think Fridays sell out faster.  Maybe because it's the first Friday in December, or first Friday after Thanksgiving week.


----------



## monique5




----------



## FinnsMom7

MaC410 said:


> Is it typical for random dates to get sold out? By random I mostly mean dates that aren't the first and last parties and dates that aren't right near the holidays. Just seems surprising that 12/1 is sold out. Is this typical?


Also keep in mind that Thursday 11/30 there is no party bc of the CM event so likely people who would have gone Thursday had to pick Friday


----------



## MaC410

FinnsMom7 said:


> Also keep in mind that Thursday 11/30 there is no party bc of the CM event so likely people who would have gone Thursday had to pick Friday



ooo good point. forgot that the parties are usually available on Thursdays


----------



## mdraz

Where does Moana meet in adventure land?  And I remember seeing a magic shot with floating lanterns.....now I can’t find anything.....does anyone know where that’s at?


----------



## iheartglaciers

mdraz said:


> Where does Moana meet in adventure land?  And I remember seeing a magic shot with floating lanterns.....now I can’t find anything.....does anyone know where that’s at?



It's not a magic shot, but there's a photopass spot at the Tangled bathrooms where you can hold a glowing lantern (and you can see the lanterns in the background that are hanging by the bathrooms).  It makes a really nice photo


----------



## mdraz

iheartglaciers said:


> It's not a magic shot, but there's a photopass spot at the Tangled bathrooms where you can hold a glowing lantern (and you can see the lanterns in the background that are hanging by the bathrooms).  It makes a really nice photo



Thank you!!!!


----------



## tgarre06

Does anyone know if you have a good view of Mickey's Merriest Celebration from the Plaza dessert party viewing spot?


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

I’ve just been told that last year the last couple of parties were oversold and people were refused entry even though they had bought party tickets.

Can anyone confirm if this is correct as we have tickets for this years last party on 12/22 but we also have an ADR for Ohana at 6:40 so didn’t have plans to get to the party till about 8pm


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disneynutinlondon said:


> I’ve just been told that last year the last couple of parties were oversold and people were refused entry even though they had bought party tickets.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is correct as we have tickets for this years last party on 12/22 but we also have an ADR for Ohana at 6:40 so didn’t have plans to get to the party till about 8pm



Never heard a peep about that and can't imagine it not ending up here if it was happening.  Where did you hear that?


----------



## DisneyMom93

Disneynutinlondon said:


> I’ve just been told that last year the last couple of parties were oversold and people were refused entry even though they had bought party tickets.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is correct as we have tickets for this years last party on 12/22 but we also have an ADR for Ohana at 6:40 so didn’t have plans to get to the party till about 8pm


Any thing I've read about "oversold" parties is when guests feel that Disney oversold the event and it led to too many guests at the parties leading to crowded parties.  I haven't read anything about not being admitted.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Never heard a peep about that and can't imagine it not ending up here if it was happening.  Where did you hear that?



One of my best friends, who I met through the DIS so is equally disney mad said her cousin told het as it actually happened to her last year !



DisneyMom93 said:


> Any thing I've read about "oversold" parties is when guests feel that Disney oversold the event and it led to too many guests at the parties leading to crowded parties.  I haven't read anything about not being admitted.



That’s exactly what I thought which is why I asked the question. I couldn’t believe that if that had occurred it wouldn’t have been reported on here virtually immediately and then someone would have brought the subject up again this year.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

We have tickets for MVMCP on a date that will sell out I’m sure.  They only thing on my to do list is to see holiday wishes.  The rest of the time we will ride rides and eat treats!  Where are some good spots to view holiday wishes?


----------



## JennLTX

munari said:


> I see that my party date (12/1) is sold out  I hope the crowds aren't too crazy...


I wondered if we might be.  The dessert parties have been sold out for two weeks, and I assumed that was a sign.

ETA, I AM stressing.  I've been trying so hard to avoid it, even ponied up for Kenny the Pirate's personalized party plan, but I'm struggling between what I want to do, knowing it's the only time I'll be there with my now youngish son (12 years old) for the holidays, and what he's going to be able and willing to tolerate. 

We're AP, so we've got FPs for 7DMT, PP, and JC earlier in the afternoon, and we'll do the Santa M&G, then, too.  For the party, we'll line up by 5:00 for the Seven Dwarfs, which is my bucket list picture.  After that, the kiddo wants the Sorcerer's card, I want a spot on Main Street for the 8:30 parade (2nd parade is not an option), and as long as we're near-ish to the castle for Holiday Wishes, I'm fine with that.  But knowing how much we'll have to wait for the Dwarfs, and how long we'll have to park it on Main for the parade, I feel like I'm cheating the kid out of unlimited rides on BTMRR and Buzz.

That said, he's told me multiple times that this is "my" trip, and I can plan what I want.  Which OF COURSE alleviates all the guilt... NOT. 

_SUGGESTIONS????? _


----------



## twinklebug

MaC410 said:


> Is it typical for random dates to get sold out? By random I mostly mean dates that aren't the first and last parties and dates that aren't right near the holidays. Just seems surprising that 12/1 is sold out. Is this typical?





DisneyMom93 said:


> I think Fridays sell out faster.  Maybe because it's the first Friday in December, or first Friday after Thanksgiving week.



I believe the Pop Warner competitions over in ESPN start December 2nd. While the football and cheerleading kids may not have the time or funds to attend the parties, you can bet there will be plenty of mom & dads tagging along who will want to.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

JennLTX said:


> I wondered if we might be.  The dessert parties have been sold out for two weeks, and I assumed that was a sign.
> 
> ETA, I AM stressing.  I've been trying so hard to avoid it, even ponied up for Kenny the Pirate's personalized party plan, but I'm struggling between what I want to do, knowing it's the only time I'll be there with my now youngish son (12 years old) for the holidays, and what he's going to be able and willing to tolerate.
> 
> We're AP, so we've got FPs for 7DMT, PP, and JC earlier in the afternoon, and we'll do the Santa M&G, then, too.  For the party, we'll line up by 5:00 for the Seven Dwarfs, which is my bucket list picture.  After that, the *kiddo wants the Sorcerer's card*, I want a spot on Main Street for the 8:30 parade (2nd parade is not an option), and as long as we're near-ish to the castle for Holiday Wishes, I'm fine with that.  But knowing how much we'll have to wait for the Dwarfs, and how long we'll have to park it on Main for the parade, I feel like I'm cheating the kid out of unlimited rides on BTMRR and Buzz.
> 
> That said, he's told me multiple times that this is "my" trip, and I can plan what I want.  Which OF COURSE alleviates all the guilt... NOT.
> 
> _SUGGESTIONS????? _



They will start giving the Sorcerer's card out at 4 pm (at least they did when we did MNSSHP).  Would you be able to pick it up before you line up for the Seven Dwarves at 5 pm?  If so, that will give you some more time between Seven Dwarves and getting a spot for the parade so you can do some rides.  Was he planning on using the card at the party?  If not, you could also pick it up on your way out of the park.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I'm completely re-configuring our party plans AGAIN, LOL!  I am now thinking we should watch the first parade down by the train station.  If we do this, what time would you recommend we look for a spot.  Would 8 pm be sufficient?


----------



## klangl6

To those who have already attending a party this year, what are your thoughts oin this schedule?

4PM: use FPs for JC and Pirates
5:00 - 5:30 - get in line for 7D
7:40 - Merriest Celebration
8:15 - Frozen Holiday Wish
Break for Rides, Snacks, etc.
10:00 - Holiday Wishes
11:00 - Parade - near train station so we get snow and can be close to the exit.


----------



## Figmentary

Would appreciate any feedback on the party plan below for 12/05, including where & when you would campout to view the 1st parade & fireworks:

4:50pm FP Haunted Mansion

Adventureland/Frontierland
-Line up for Moana (5:45pm start)
-Tortuga Tavern Treat
-Meet Peter Pan (Roaming)
-Ride Pirates
-Ride Splash Mountain 

Liberty Square
-Liberty Square Ticket Office Treat
-See Jack Skellington 

7:15pm Get Spot for Christmas Parade

Fantasyland
-7D Mine Train
-Pinnichio Village Haus Treats
-Friars Nook Treat
-Magic Shot - Rapunzel’s Lantern
-Meet Repunzel & Flynn Ryder
-Ride Winnie the Pooh
-Meet Tigger & Friends

10pm Holiday Wishes

Tomorrowland
-Cosmic Ray Treat
-Cosmic Ray Dance Party
-Auntie Gravity Treat
-Ride Buzz Lightyear 
-Ride Space Mountain 
-Meet Nick & Judy

10:45pm Totally Tomorrowland Show

Ride/See Anything 

Main St
-Magic Shot Christmas Tinker Bell
-Magic Shot Olaf
-Meet Santa
-Meet Mickey

11:55pm MMMC


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Figmentary said:


> Would appreciate any feedback on the party plan below for 12/05, including where & when you would campout to view the 1st parade & fireworks:
> 
> 4:50pm FP Haunted Mansion
> 
> Adventureland/Frontierland
> -Line up for Moana (5:45pm start)
> -Tortuga Tavern Treat
> -Meet Peter Pan (Roaming)
> -Ride Pirates
> -Ride Splash Mountain
> 
> Liberty Square
> -Liberty Square Ticket Office Treat
> -See Jack Skellington
> 
> 7:15pm Get Spot for Christmas Parade
> 
> Fantasyland
> -7D Mine Train
> -Pinnichio Village Haus Treats
> -Friars Nook Treat
> -Magic Shot - Rapunzel’s Lantern
> -Meet Repunzel & Flynn Ryder
> -Ride Winnie the Pooh
> -Meet Tigger & Friends
> 
> 10pm Holiday Wishes
> 
> Tomorrowland
> -Cosmic Ray Treat
> -Cosmic Ray Dance Party
> -Auntie Gravity Treat
> -Ride Buzz Lightyear
> -Ride Space Mountain
> -Meet Nick & Judy
> 
> 10:45pm Totally Tomorrowland Show
> 
> Ride/See Anything
> 
> Main St
> -Magic Shot Christmas Tinker Bell
> -Magic Shot Olaf
> -Meet Santa
> -Meet Mickey
> 
> 11:55pm MMMC



You plan on doing everything on this list in 1 Christmas party?


----------



## Figmentary

mickeysgirl17 said:


> You plan on doing everything on this list in 1 Christmas party?



Not necessarily. But this would be the flow and we’d pass by anything that looked like it would eat up too much time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Figmentary said:


> Would appreciate any feedback on the party plan below for 12/05, including where & when you would campout to view the 1st parade & fireworks:
> 
> 4:50pm FP Haunted Mansion
> 
> Adventureland/Frontierland
> -Line up for Moana (5:45pm start)
> -Tortuga Tavern Treat
> -Meet Peter Pan (Roaming)
> -Ride Pirates
> -Ride Splash Mountain
> 
> Liberty Square
> -Liberty Square Ticket Office Treat
> -See Jack Skellington
> 
> 7:15pm Get Spot for Christmas Parade
> 
> Fantasyland
> -7D Mine Train
> -Pinnichio Village Haus Treats
> -Friars Nook Treat
> -Magic Shot - Rapunzel’s Lantern
> -Meet Repunzel & Flynn Ryder
> -Ride Winnie the Pooh
> -Meet Tigger & Friends
> 
> 10pm Holiday Wishes
> 
> Tomorrowland
> -Cosmic Ray Treat
> -Cosmic Ray Dance Party
> -Auntie Gravity Treat
> -Ride Buzz Lightyear
> -Ride Space Mountain
> -Meet Nick & Judy
> 
> 10:45pm Totally Tomorrowland Show
> 
> Ride/See Anything
> 
> Main St
> -Magic Shot Christmas Tinker Bell
> -Magic Shot Olaf
> -Meet Santa
> -Meet Mickey
> 
> 11:55pm MMMC



Ambitious!

Since a lot of the items listed are getting treats which don't take long you'll probably get a lot of this in.  And if I'm reading correctly you are not planning on meeting Jack Skellington, just seeing him as you go past?  If so the biggest issue that jumps out is with Tomorrowland.  Little chance to get Buzz, SM and meet Nick and Judy as well as the 2 treat stops and Dance party in between fireworks and 10:45pm.  Fireworks is going to take up approx 20 minutes of that time.  I'd think about dropping a lot of the treat stops in the whole plan - you can get them all at Pinocchio's.  I'd be prepared to have to skip some  things.


----------



## takehertothemoon

My husband and I want to get party merch to wear during the party, can you buy it before 7pm? If so, where?! Thanks!


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Figmentary said:


> Not necessarily. But this would be the flow and we’d pass by anything that looked like it would eat up too much time.



I would narrow down the list to must do's and like the other poster said,  be prepared to not have time to do it all and maybe stop at Pinocchios in fantasyland to get multiple treats all in one spot. The character lines alone are very long and will take up a substantial amount of time.  Could you possibly do the rides on another day?


----------



## PixieDuck

takehertothemoon said:


> My husband and I want to get party merch to wear during the party, can you buy it before 7pm? If so, where?! Thanks!


I believe Disney only sells MVMCP merchandise at the park,unless you can find someone selling it on EBay or Amazon. I bought the light bulb necklaces last month on Amazon for just under $6/pair free shipping. I believe they go for around $15 in the park, so I saved about 50%.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

mickeysgirl17 said:


> I would narrow down the list to must do's and like the other poster said,  be prepared to not have time to do it all and maybe stop at Pinocchios in fantasyland to get multiple treats all in one spot. The character lines alone are very long and will take up a substantial amount of time.  Could you possibly do the rides on another day?



Just to confirm - you can get ALL of the free treats at Pinocchio's and instead of going to each stop?!  If so, you just saved me a heck of a lot of time!!!


----------



## GoofyK

We arrive on the 8th from PA, I haven't ordered our magic bands yet. Is it too late to have them shipped if i order today?

Also DW bought a special band from Amazon that was just delivered.


----------



## LiaNWillsmom

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Just to confirm - you can get ALL of the free treats at Pinocchio's and instead of going to each stop?! If so, you just saved me a heck of a lot of time!!!


I would like to know this as well. Do they have the pretzel there? or just in adventurland?


----------



## mickeysgirl17

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Just to confirm - you can get ALL of the free treats at Pinocchio's and instead of going to each stop?!  If so, you just saved me a heck of a lot of time!!!



Not all but several of the cookies. Might save you a few stops.

_Locations_
*Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland):* Snowman Soft Pretzel and Sno-Cone
*Liberty Square Ticket Office:* Ginger Molasses Cookie and Eggnog
*The Friar's Nook (Fantasyland):* Silky Smooth DOVE® Chocolate and Sparkling Apple Cider*
*Pete's Silly Sideshow (Storybook Circus in Fantasyland):* Peppermint Crunch Cookie and Nestle® Nesquik®
*Pinocchhio's Village Haus: *Hot Chocolate, Apple Cider and a Variety of Cookies
*Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café:* Snickerdoodle Cookie and Hot Chocolate
*Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies (Tomorrowland)*



LiaNWillsmom said:


> I would like to know this as well. Do they have the pretzel there? or just in adventurland?



Pretzels at tortuga tavern in adventureland only


----------



## monique5

GoofyK said:


> We arrive on the 8th from PA, I haven't ordered our magic bands yet. Is it too late to have them shipped if i order today?
> 
> Also DW bought a special band from Amazon that was just delivered.



From Disney, with reservation? Yes, they give you a cut off date. Mine was over a week ago, arrive on 12/15, & already received. 

If ordering online, check out availability & pricing for expedited shipping.


----------



## cwt580

Leaving soon for a week. With 180 pages in this thread I’m just looking for parade times and length and also fireworks time

Thanks ... my gkids first trip !!!


----------



## SL6827

I am hoping to attend one of these parties next year.  Would be our first time doing one.  The two most important features to me would be to get to see the parade at a good location and to get to enjoy short wait times on the rides later into the night.  If both of these features were to work out well for us, anything else would just be a nice bonus.  Do almost all of the parties sell out?  I was thinking that they do.


----------



## munari

Looks like tonight's party sold out too-- if you're going report back so we can hear how it is!


----------



## Lynn57

cwt580 said:


> Leaving soon for a week. With 180 pages in this thread I’m just looking for parade times and length and also fireworks time
> 
> Thanks ... my gkids first trip !!!



All of the info you are looking for is in the first post of this thread:



monique5 said:


> *Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade *
> Marching toy soldiers, reindeer, gingerbread men, classic characters dressed in their holiday best and Santa Claus himself appear in this super fun parade. There is a “snowfall” on Main Street before the parades and then at the end of the evening.
> _Times: _8:30pm & 11:00pm





monique5 said:


> *Holiday Wishes - Celebrate the Spirit of the Season*
> _Times: _10:00pm



Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Cluelyss

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ambitious!
> 
> Since a lot of the items listed are getting treats which don't take long you'll probably get a lot of this in.  And if I'm reading correctly you are not planning on meeting Jack Skellington, just seeing him as you go past?  If so the biggest issue that jumps out is with Tomorrowland.  Little chance to get Buzz, SM and meet Nick and Judy as well as the 2 treat stops and Dance party in between fireworks and 10:45pm.  Fireworks is going to take up approx 20 minutes of that time.  I'd think about dropping a lot of the treat stops in the whole plan - you can get them all at Pinocchio's.  I'd be prepared to have to skip some  things.


I agree with the issues in Tomorrowland. We headed to Nick and Judy right after the fireworks last year and my photos are time stamped 10:40.  I think you could either accomplish their M&G or most of the other Tomorrowland items, but you’ll have to prioritize. If the M&G is important, head right there as the line will only build between the fireworks and second parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

takehertothemoon said:


> My husband and I want to get party merch to wear during the party, can you buy it before 7pm? If so, where?! Thanks!


Bog Top was


takehertothemoon said:


> My husband and I want to get party merch to wear during the party, can you buy it before 7pm? If so, where?! Thanks!


Big Top sold MNSSHP merchandise prior to 7 for sure; can’t recall if the Emporium did as well?


----------



## chiisai

Loose Plans for our party, which should be extremely busy if not sold out:

*Arrive 3:45.*

Get Sorcerer's card
Space Mountain FP
Haunted Mansion FP
Papa Chiisai get in Sandy Claus line
Thunder Mountain FP for the rest of us
Meet Sandy Claus here or somewhere between next rides
[Snacks! And Sourcerer's!  Throughout! Whenever we can!]

Pirates
Jingle Cruise
Barnstormer
Winnie the Pooh (maybe, depending on how crowd looks for parade)
Peoplemover (maybe...)
Find as best spot as possible, sit and wait for first parade
Parade!
Wishes Dessert Party
Wishes!
Maybe other rides, or leave depending on everyone's mood
*The End!*


----------



## munari

Is it really fair to have one person wait in a character line while the others go on rides? I would be kind of upset if people were piling into line ahead of me like that...


----------



## DisneyWishes14

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Not all but several of the cookies. Might save you a few stops.
> 
> _Locations_
> *Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland):* Snowman Soft Pretzel and Sno-Cone
> *Liberty Square Ticket Office:* Ginger Molasses Cookie and Eggnog
> *The Friar's Nook (Fantasyland):* Silky Smooth DOVE® Chocolate and Sparkling Apple Cider*
> *Pete's Silly Sideshow (Storybook Circus in Fantasyland):* Peppermint Crunch Cookie and Nestle® Nesquik®
> *Pinocchhio's Village Haus: *Hot Chocolate, Apple Cider and a Variety of Cookies
> *Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café:* Snickerdoodle Cookie and Hot Chocolate
> *Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies (Tomorrowland)*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretzels at tortuga tavern in adventureland only



Oh my gosh, that's perfect!  Thank you so much for posting!  We may swing by Tortuga to get the pretzel, otherwise we just wanted hot chocolate and the cookies.


----------



## siskaren

munari said:


> Is it really fair to have one person wait in a character line while the others go on rides? I would be kind of upset if people were piling into line ahead of me like that...



I'd say that as long as you're just getting one group picture that it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## rlgbsn

If I plan to see the 740 Castle show, followed by Castle lighting and then the parade all from somewhere in the hub at what time do you think we should get a seat? I am hoping to walk to the hub around 730 and find our spot, unless you all think that is way to late to claim a spot. Thanks.


----------



## Mini girls

Just back from an amazing whirlwind 5 days in New York, included Macy's parade, Rockettes and a couple of Broadway musicals.  All ready for Christmas.  Now back to planing our WDW trip in 10 days, although not looking forward to another cross country flight.

Does anyone know how long the shuttle from MK to Pop Century.  We are spending the whole day at MK before our party and I am hoping to go back to hotel for a couple hours before the party, but not if it takes longer than 45 minutes each way.


----------



## chiisai

munari said:


> Is it really fair to have one person wait in a character line while the others go on rides? I would be kind of upset if people were piling into line ahead of me like that...



I asked this in another thread and weighed folk's thoughts.  It seemed there was a mix of people doing this and others not.  I'm ok with my choice here.


----------



## chiisai

siskaren said:


> I'd say that as long as you're just getting one group picture that it shouldn't be a problem.



That's our plan.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mini girls said:


> Does anyone know how long the shuttle from MK to Pop Century.  We are spending the whole day at MK before our party and I am hoping to go back to hotel for a couple hours before the party, but not if it takes longer than 45 minutes each way.


The actual ride itself won’t take that long, but walking to the bus stop, waiting for a bus then getting to your room is likely an hour trip, each way.


----------



## DisneyMom93

munari said:


> Is it really fair to have one person wait in a character line while the others go on rides? I would be kind of upset if people were piling into line ahead of me like that...


Yeah, I agree, but I think it depends on how many people it is.  If it was a Dad holding a spot for his wife and two or three kids and just taking one or two pics, then no big deal.  But a bunch of people isn't fair.  Even if they just plan to do a couple of shots it takes longer to set them up, have them all ready at once, etc.  The photographers also suggest doing just the kids, doing magic shots, etc.  It could take more time that just a small family.

Same thing with rides.  If they all go in one family size car or one row then no big deal.  But if they take up a bunch of cars, or rows then it's rude.


----------



## jpeka65844

So, am I reading previous posts right that you can get FP’s with your party ticket?  Is that just good from 4-7?  

Denice T.


----------



## JackieT1182

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Oh my gosh, that's perfect!  Thank you so much for posting!  We may swing by Tortuga to get the pretzel, otherwise we just wanted hot chocolate and the cookies.



We were just at the party tonight, and we got 4 cookies at Pinocchio's - ginger molasses, peppermint crunch, snickerdoodle, and Santa sugar cookies.


----------



## Mini girls

Cluelyss said:


> The actual ride itself won’t take that long, but walking to the bus stop, waiting for a bus then getting to your room is likely an hour trip, each way.



I was worried that it would take that long.  Thanks,  might just have to sit and have a long coffee break.


----------



## Rich M

JackieT1182 said:


> We were just at the party tonight, and we got 4 cookies at Pinocchio's - ginger molasses, peppermint crunch, snickerdoodle, and Santa sugar cookies.



They don't have any chocolate chip cookies anywhere?


----------



## JackieT1182

Rich M said:


> They don't have any chocolate chip cookies anywhere?



No


----------



## monique5

jpeka65844 said:


> So, am I reading previous posts right that you can get FP’s with your party ticket?  Is that just good from 4-7?
> 
> Denice T.



Until 6, not 7


----------



## clippers6

Rich M said:


> They don't have any chocolate chip cookies anywhere?



I think the gluten free option is chocolate chip.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

JackieT1182 said:


> We were just at the party tonight, and we got 4 cookies at Pinocchio's - ginger molasses, peppermint crunch, snickerdoodle, and Santa sugar cookies.



Oh my gosh - one line, four cookies.  I think I just saved 30 minutes of cookie line time and about 5 pounds.  HURRAY!!!!  



Mini girls said:


> I was worried that it would take that long.  Thanks,  might just have to sit and have a long coffee break.



If you are willing to spend a little money, I would suggest walking to CR and taking an uber/cab/lyft from there.  It may be about $10, but it would get you back to your resort sooner if you need to have some rest time.  You could also tour the monorail resorts.  The GF has a beautiful lobby with a gorgeous tree and gingerbread house.  It's a nice place to decompress from the parks if you can't get back to your resort.  The boat to WL is lovely, too and they have nice rocking chairs by the fire there.


----------



## pammydw

I just read that December 1st is sold out, which us our party night.  How many tickets goes it take for the party to sell out?  I've always wondered this, but now that I'll be part of a sold out party, I'm super curious!  2 more days and we'll be home!!  Woot woot!!


----------



## monique5

pammydw said:


> I just read that December 1st is sold out, which us our party night.  How many tickets goes it take for the party to sell out?  I've always wondered this, but now that I'll be part of a sold out party, I'm super curious!  2 more days and we'll be home!!  Woot woot!!



wdwmagic.com is just now posting this info, but Post #1 has been updated for a while. 

*Sold Out Dates: 11/9 *(10/25), *11/26* (11/26), *12/1 *(11/21)

It's not published how many tickets are sold, but speculated ~25K-30K tickets.


----------



## MamaRoo

Follow up question to my post a couple of days ago.

If I try to snag a spot near the castle stage where we can see the Merriest Celebration @ 7:40, Frozen Holiday Wish @ 8:15, and the parade @ 8:30, what time will we need to stake out our space? What time do people start camping out in that hub area?

I'll be on my own with a 4 and 8 year old, so I'm feeling super nervous about getting a spot for the parade, keeping the spot, and keeping them entertained (because you know 10 minutes before the parade starts someone is going to have to go to the bathroom!!)

Thanks!!


----------



## Mini girls

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Oh my gosh - one line, four cookies.  I think I just saved 30 minutes of cookie line time and about 5 pounds.  HURRAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are willing to spend a little money, I would suggest walking to CR and taking an uber/cab/lyft from there.  It may be about $10, but it would get you back to your resort sooner if you need to have some rest time.  You could also tour the monorail resorts.  The GF has a beautiful lobby with a gorgeous tree and gingerbread house.  It's a nice place to decompress from the parks if you can't get back to your resort.  The boat to WL is lovely, too and they have nice rocking chairs by the fire there.





DisneyWishes14 said:


> Oh my gosh - one line, four cookies.  I think I just saved 30 minutes of cookie line time and about 5 pounds.  HURRAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are willing to spend a little money, I would suggest walking to CR and taking an uber/cab/lyft from there.  It may be about $10, but it would get you back to your resort sooner if you need to have some rest time.  You could also tour the monorail resorts.  The GF has a beautiful lobby with a gorgeous tree and gingerbread house.  It's a nice place to decompress from the parks if you can't get back to your resort.  The boat to WL is lovely, too and they have nice rocking chairs by the fire there.




Thanks for the suggestions.  The uber might be the way to go.  It's our 1st day and the longest so don't want to exhaust myself right off the bat.  Which resort is CR?


----------



## pammydw

monique5 said:


> wdwmagic.com is just now posting this info, but Post #1 has been updated for a while.
> 
> *Sold Out Dates: 11/9 *(10/25), *11/26* (11/26), *12/1 *(11/21)
> 
> It's not published how many tickets are sold, but speculated ~25K-30K tickets.



Thank you.  That's what I was thinking the number might be.  I've been in a bubble of busy, so I haven't been keeping up on the boards much.  I had a feeling this could happen, as there's no party on Thursday night.  We arrive Wednesday and leave Sunday, so Friday was our only party day to attend.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*Fantasyland Gift Shops Offering Holiday Scavenger Hunts During Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party
*

The gift shops of Fantasyland are each offering Very Merry Christmas Shop scavenger hunts providing families with an incredible opportunity to enjoy some of the amazing details that often get overlooked at these whimsical retailers. 

The rules for the scavenger hunts are simple, each shop will have 3 different friends that Mickey is shopping for.  Guests are given a wish list and then must search the shop for each item on the list.

A lot of the clues can be found in the amazing details and displays that sit above the souvenirs or in areas you normally wouldn’t look.

Each of the scavenger hunts can be completed quite quickly and guests will receive a celebration button for participating.

 

http://www.chipandco.com/fantasylan...r-hunts-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-289766/


----------



## Mini girls

I have a weather related question.  I am coming from Vancouver, west coast.  We arrive on Dec 6.  The weather reports say it will be in the mid to high 50's in the evening.  I was just in NYC and during the day it got up to 50 but it was still very cold, jacket weather maybe because of the wind and tall buildings blocking out the sun?   
Should I bring my packable down jacket or just a sweat shirt?


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Fantasyland Gift Shops Offering Holiday Scavenger Hunts During Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party
> *
> 
> The gift shops of Fantasyland are each offering Very Merry Christmas Shop scavenger hunts providing families with an incredible opportunity to enjoy some of the amazing details that often get overlooked at these whimsical retailers.
> 
> The rules for the scavenger hunts are simple, each shop will have 3 different friends that Mickey is shopping for.  Guests are given a wish list and then must search the shop for each item on the list.
> 
> A lot of the clues can be found in the amazing details and displays that sit above the souvenirs or in areas you normally wouldn’t look.
> 
> Each of the scavenger hunts can be completed quite quickly and guests will receive a celebration button for participating.
> 
> View attachment 285461
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/fantasylan...r-hunts-mickeys-merry-christmas-party-289766/


This looks so fun!


----------



## MaC410

It's so hard getting work done at work when you know you'll be in Disney World in just a few days.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> This looks so fun!



Yes, it does!


----------



## monique5

MaC410 said:


> It's so hard getting work done at work when you know you'll be in Disney World in just a few days.



So true!


----------



## JennLTX

pammydw said:


> Thank you.  That's what I was thinking the number might be.  I've been in a bubble of busy, so I haven't been keeping up on the boards much.  I had a feeling this could happen, as there's no party on Thursday night.  We arrive Wednesday and leave Sunday, so Friday was our only party day to attend.


That's our schedule, too, and why we're also there on Friday!


----------



## FinnsMom7

I am so distracted today - working from home sick and all I want to do is make a packing list, review plans and check wait times and Disney info.  Going to be a long 10 days!


----------



## Sbunit

Apologies if this has been discussed in the past.  For those who have attended the Fireworks dessert party during MVMCP, are the seats assigned by when the tickets were purchased or first come first serve based on when one show's up.  As always thanks for everyone's helpful information.


----------



## Pdollar88

I'm planning on being in line for some of the characters for an extremely long time -- and I'll be solo on 12/1. Would it be okay and/or safe for my spot in line to ask the guests around me to hold my spot while I run to the restroom?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Pdollar88 said:


> I'm planning on being in line for some of the characters for an extremely long time -- and I'll be solo on 12/1. Would it be okay and/or safe for my spot in line to ask the guests around me to hold my spot while I run to the restroom?



I wouldn't risk it.  I would go to the bathroom before you get in line.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Mini girls said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  The uber might be the way to go.  It's our 1st day and the longest so don't want to exhaust myself right off the bat.  Which resort is CR?



CR is the Contemporary Resort.  You can either take the resort monorail one stop to get there or simply walk from MK.  When you exit MK, you will walk to your left and walk on a path to the left of all the buses.  You will know you are on the right path if you see the monorail track above you as you walk.


----------



## Pdollar88

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I wouldn't risk it.  I would go to the bathroom before you get in line.



That was my feeling. I just hate to be in line for Jack for almost two hours without a break. I guess I'll be limiting my fluids.


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> I am so distracted today - working from home sick and all I want to do is make a packing list, review plans and check wait times and Disney info.  Going to be a long 10 days!



@FinnsMom7 - Hope you get to feeling better! I finally made it to 19D, the wait seems sooooo long though. Ugh!


----------



## monique5

Sbunit said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed in the past.  For those who have attended the Fireworks dessert party during MVMCP, are the seats assigned by when the tickets were purchased or *first come first serve based on when one show's up*.  As always thanks for everyone's helpful information.


----------



## klangl6

I'd appreciate any feedback on the current plan we have for our MVMCP schedule.  Thanks!!

4PM: use FPs for JC and Pirates
5:00 - 5:30 - get in line for 7D
7:40 - Merriest Celebration
8:15 - Frozen Holiday Wish
Break for Rides, Snacks, etc.
10:00 - Holiday Wishes
11:00 - Parade - near train station so we get snow and can be close to the exit.


----------



## ophkw

Is there another popcorn bucket this year at the party besides the Pluto one?  I was really looking forward to getting the Mickey Santa one.


----------



## gatrbait

My son and i will be there on the first as well...another variable for sell out might be because it was the last day for a passholder discount...it is the reason I picked that day  so excited!!


----------



## Wood Nymph

Is this year's Holiday wishes the same as last year's show? I really liked it last year.


----------



## Mckys#1Fan

We are planning to attend the 12/10 party. There are 19 of us. How soon do we need to purchase tickets?


----------



## monique5

Mckys#1Fan said:


> We are planning to attend the 12/10 party. There are 19 of us. How soon do we need to purchase tickets?



Personal preference. Last week parties typically sell out. However, that didn't happen with MNSSHP. If you have 19 pp, purchase now.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Mini girls said:


> I have a weather related question.  I am coming from Vancouver, west coast.  We arrive on Dec 6.  The weather reports say it will be in the mid to high 50's in the evening.  I was just in NYC and during the day it got up to 50 but it was still very cold, jacket weather maybe because of the wind and tall buildings blocking out the sun?
> Should I bring my packable down jacket or just a sweat shirt?


I'm from NYC and I would bring the packable down down jacket also.  Once the sun goes down it feels much cooler.  It was just 60 in the evenings and I needed something thicker than my hoodie.  But I guess it depends on how thick your hoodie is and if you tend to get cold easy.  I do.


----------



## Pdollar88

Do they close the small paths next to the castle for the fireworks? If so, how quickly do they reopen the small path into Fantasyland? (The path that is to the right of the castle, exits close to Princess Fairytale Hall).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wood Nymph said:


> Is this year's Holiday wishes the same as last year's show? I really liked it last year.



You're in luck, they are the same


----------



## DisneyMom93

FinnsMom7 said:


> I am so distracted today - working from home sick and all I want to do is make a packing list, review plans and check wait times and Disney info.  Going to be a long 10 days!


Are you still sick?? Or again?? Feel better!


----------



## Aljo

going to the party on 12/7.  I wanted to confirm times for "Mickey's merriest celebration time show".  I originally had 7:45, 8:35, 9:25, 10:45 and 11:35 and can't remember where I found them.  I checked the disney world website and it only says from 7pm - midnight..........anyone know if the times above are correct?  trying to plan a loose itinerary.  Thank you!


----------



## Aljo

MaC410 said:


> It's so hard getting work done at work when you know you'll be in Disney World in just a few days.



I have been trying to get my Christmas decorating before we go......so hard with a full time job; decorating 3 trees and a million other decorations.


----------



## Aljo

is 11:35 cutting it close to see Mickey's merriest celebration time show if we are on main st for the 11pm parade.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Pdollar88 said:


> I'm planning on being in line for some of the characters for an extremely long time -- and I'll be solo on 12/1. Would it be okay and/or safe for my spot in line to ask the guests around me to hold my spot while I run to the restroom?



I would say it depends on whose in line with you. I went solo to MNSSHP back about five years ago and had to leave the seven dwarfs line. I wasn't feeling well that day an reeeeally needed to get to a washroom quickly. I told the people who I had been chatting with that I wasn't feeling well and needed to step out of line. They held my spot and when I returned nobody said anything. Many of us had been chatting prior to me stepping out of line so they knew that was my spot when I returned. 
That being said, under regular circumstances I would use the washroom prior to getting in line and try not to drink too much while in line.


----------



## Pdollar88

2010_Bride said:


> I would say it depends on whose in line with you. I went solo to MNSSHP back about five years ago and had to leave the seven dwarfs line. I wasn't feeling well that day an reeeeally needed to get to a washroom quickly. I told the people who I had been chatting with that I wasn't feeling well and needed to step out of line. They held my spot and when I returned nobody said anything. Many of us had been chatting prior to me stepping out of line so they knew that was my spot when I returned.
> That being said, under regular circumstances I would use the washroom prior to getting in line and try not to drink too much while in line.



Thank you for your experience! I’m worried because I have an ADR right before. But I’ll just limit the amount of fluids for a few hours.


----------



## FinnsMom7

DisneyMom93 said:


> Are you still sick?? Or again?? Feel better!


Again! Never ends!!! I didn't rest at all last go so didn't help my case


----------



## Serin76

Hey everyone. Going to the party tomorrow night and I just wanted to see if anyone could tell me where in Tomorrowland Nick and Judy are going to be and what the line for them is usually like.

Thanks!


----------



## monique5

Aljo said:


> going to the party on 12/7.  I wanted to confirm times for "Mickey's merriest celebration time show".  I originally had 7:45, 8:35, 9:25, 10:45 and 11:35 and can't remember where I found them.  I checked the disney world website and it only says from 7pm - midnight..........anyone know if the times above are correct?  trying to plan a loose itinerary.  Thank you!



See Post #1 - MVMCP Entertainment


----------



## monique5

Back to work today. Ugh! Finalizing plans, finishing cleaning & throwing away, donating, and decorating. Goal is for Thursday. Then reorganize my “personal corner of closet”, which is holding place for Disney trip items, that keeps expanding. 

Doing split stay, so decided to order MB for both & change pucks to have Christmas colors. Then decided on Christmas names for bands. Asked DH & DD to do Christmas names for when Elf came back. DD said let’s do Elf names, but still clueless. Ha!


----------



## pammydw

JennLTX said:


> That's our schedule, too, and why we're also there on Friday!



Hope you have a magical time!!  We are packed and ready to get to the Pittsburgh airport!!


----------



## Mini girls

DisneyMom93 said:


> I'm from NYC and I would bring the packable down down jacket also.  Once the sun goes down it feels much cooler.  It was just 60 in the evenings and I needed something thicker than my hoodie.  But I guess it depends on how thick your hoodie is and if you tend to get cold easy.  I do.



Thanks, packing for this trip is so different from NYC.  Love your city and had a wonderful time at the parade, Rockettes and more!


----------



## Pdollar88

Just to double check - are all magic shots along Main Street available after the park closes? I'd love to not backtrack and just get them as I leave.


----------



## King Dominic

It may be in this thread already but, 183 pages....How crowded is a sold out party compared to a regular park day?


----------



## AntJulie

It looks like Tuesday 11/28 is sold out!


----------



## thumper*

After posting my ? found the answer Thanks guys for being a helpful group.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Starting to wonder if almost all the parties will sell out


----------



## Cluelyss

King Dominic said:


> It may be in this thread already but, 183 pages....How crowded is a sold out party compared to a regular park day?


A sell loud is still far less crowded then a busy park day,  when it comes to physical bodies in the park and lines for rides. But even during non-sold out parties, waits for party exclusive events will be long (special characters, parades, fireworks, etc).  Regardless of when you go, go in with a good plan and you’ll be fine.


----------



## DisneyMom93

FinnsMom7 said:


> Again! Never ends!!! I didn't rest at all last go so didn't help my case


Aww. That sucks.  Sorry. 

We all went to Disney feeling fine and by the time we got home (16 nights later) three of us were full on sick.  I was the only one that escaped it.  I was popping Airborne (the fruit gel ones) starting two days before the flight there and while there when I saw the others getting sick.  I also gave some to my husband and kids but they got sick anyway.  (I have no idea if that stuff really works.)  Good thing I packed Tylenol Severe Cold and Flu (Daytime and Nighttime).  

One time I went with my sister and by the time she got off the plane it was like she had the full on flu.  She was sick the entire visit.  And Disney can wear you out when you're healthy.  And the plane ride home can be unbearable when you're congested.

My husband STILL has cold/flu symptoms.  I keep feeling like I'm "getting" sick for the past week or so, but it never really happens.  I'm starting to wonder if it's allergies.

I hope you feel better!  

Just a reminder to everyone to take Airborne, or Vitamin C, etc. and bring cold meds with you!  And Clorox wipes for wiping down the airplane armrests and buttons etc.

Sorry OT.


----------



## Sprockie

DisneyMom93 said:


> Aww. That sucks.  Sorry.
> 
> And Clorox wipes for wiping down the airplane armrests and buttons etc.
> 
> Sorry OT.



Yes, I agree with this.  We bring Lysol wipes and wipe trays, armrests, seatbelts, etc. on the plane and are like a family of germophobes on our way down.  Too many trips where we're sick.


----------



## monique5

AntJulie said:


> It looks like Tuesday 11/28 is sold out!



Yes! Looks like they are selling out under the radar too (or not top priority since selling out day of/day before). The websites that usually update are still behind on 11/26, and one just posted about 12/1 yesterday (and included the other 2) which sold out over a week ago.


----------



## SL6827

Planning on purchasing tickets to our very first party next year, if we go in December, and I am hoping to get as much information as I can this year with this thread.  I would be looking at one the later party dates in 2019 dates and expect it to be sold out, so I probably have a lot to learn.


----------



## Travelstovegas

munari said:


> Is it really fair to have one person wait in a character line while the others go on rides? I would be kind of upset if people were piling into line ahead of me like that...



I have read almost every page of this thread and have seen a variety of responses about this. I will be in a group of 10 - 5 adults, 5 kids (all under 6). We are planning to line up for 7 Dwarfs, and only get one group photo, at the request of my Mom, who is along for the trip. This is likely our only "big" character line we will do. Our plan is to get in line early (we want all the kids to be awake), but it may only be one or two adults with the youngest child (and strollers) who will wait in line the majority of the time, while the other kids can run around (under supervision) or perhaps ride a nearby ride if time allows. 

I plan to communicate to as many people around us as possible that we're doing ONE POSE with all of us, and I think most people can accept that, especially because we'll plan out who will stand where beforehand & we will be as efficient as we can. But I also look at it like this - trying to keep all 5 kids in a long line isn't just going to stress my family group out - it's going to spoil the time for those around us if one of our kids starts crying or whining because they lose patience. In addition, that kind of thing can easily ruin a photo that's probably a once in a lifetime opportunity for many of us who are probably only going to experience one Christmas Party/Disney trip. I do think the kids in my family are generally decently behaved, but at the same time, if you don't have to force them to stand still in a line, everyone will probably be happier & in a better mood. I completely understand that frustration kicks in when a big group swarms in and tries to do multiple poses, especially if it's mostly adults who are capable of standing in line. I hope most people won't do that! Probably for many of us at these parties, it's a one-time experience and we all want to accomplish as much as we can. But hopefully we all do so while still trying to be polite to those around us!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I was hoping to get some feedback from those that have already attended a party this year.  The last time we went to MVMCCP (a few years ago), the end of Main St. (near the train station) was completely free of crowds and we were able to find a nice spot right by the candy store.  Is this still the case at the parties?  Or has it been more crowded?  We will be going Dec. 17 and, while it hasn't sold out yet, I wouldn't be surprised if it does.


----------



## SL6827

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I was hoping to get some feedback from those that have already attended a party this year.  The last time we went to MVMCCP (a few years ago), the end of Main St. (near the train station) was completely free of crowds and we were able to find a nice spot right by the candy store.  Is this still the case at the parties?  Or has it been more crowded?  We will be going Dec. 17 and, while it hasn't sold out yet, I wouldn't be surprised if it does.


Thinking of going during this time next year.  I too hope we can get some feedback.  Seeing the parade is probably the top priority for me.  A Disney bucket list item of sorts.  I am thinking that the second parade will be less crowded of course because of the later hour so that might be the one we stake out.  But I will add, we will have a 5-year-old in our party so she might not like staying out that late.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Starting to wonder if almost all the parties will sell out



Previous to the major price hikes the past couple of years most had been selling out.  Sticker shock may have hit but now we've become accustomed to and accepting of it.


----------



## jpeterson

monique5 said:


> Yes! Looks like they are selling out under the radar too (or not top priority since selling out day of/day before). The websites that usually update are still behind on 11/26, and one just posted about 12/1 yesterday (and included the other 2) which sold out over a week ago.


We were at the 11/26 party and that was rumored to have sold out.  Despite the crowds it was totally manageable.  We got a great spot in frontier-land for the parade, and the kids chose to ride rides instead of fireworks and we had low waits for those.  Got more cookies than I know what to do with! And the kids really appreciated the snowman pretzel and snow cone.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

jpeterson said:


> We were at the 11/26 party and that was rumored to have sold out.  Despite the crowds it was totally manageable.  We got a great spot in frontier-land for the parade, and the kids chose to ride rides instead of fireworks and we had low waits for those.  Got more cookies than I know what to do with! And the kids really appreciated the snowman pretzel and snow cone.


Thanks for sharing your experience! We're going on 12/17, and I assume it's going to be a sold out date as well.


----------



## jpeterson

Oh and the only character my kids wanted to see was Moana. We got in her line at 5:35. She showed up promptly at 5:45 and we were out of line around 6:30.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE - Post #2, Other Happenings Around the World*

_Tiana's Riverboat Party - Ice Cream Social & Viewing Party (Extended through December) - Magic Kingdom_

Tiana’s Riverboat Party Extended: Available Daily Dec. 23 – Dec. 31 and Select Dates Through Jan. 6. Extended to include select dates through January 6, 2018, but will take place daily from December 23 to December 31, 2017.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...dec-23-dec-31-and-select-dates-through-jan-6/


----------



## Moramoon

I'm not sure why I didn't think to ask this sooner. Does anyone know, does the train still run around MK during the party? I'm hoping to find a spot around the train station for the first parade and was thinking we'd take the train instead of trying to cut through Main Street then hopefully make a quick escape on the train over to Frontierland once it's over.


----------



## Pdollar88

Does anyone know what time they've been cutting the line for Princess Fairytale Hall? Thinking of trying to squeeze in Rapunzel and Tiana at the end of the party.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

jpeterson said:


> We were at the 11/26 party and that was rumored to have sold out.  Despite the crowds it was totally manageable.  We got a great spot in frontier-land for the parade, and the kids chose to ride rides instead of fireworks and we had low waits for those.  Got more cookies than I know what to do with! And the kids really appreciated the snowman pretzel and snow cone.



Do you recall what time you got to Frontierland to find your parade spot?


----------



## Linleedo

Mini girls said:


> Just back from an amazing whirlwind 5 days in New York, included Macy's parade, Rockettes and a couple of Broadway musicals.  All ready for Christmas.  Now back to planing our WDW trip in 10 days, although not looking forward to another cross country flight.
> 
> Does anyone know how long the shuttle from MK to Pop Century.  We are spending the whole day at MK before our party and I am hoping to go back to hotel for a couple hours before the party, but not if it takes longer than 45 minutes each way.


Use this! It's very helpful   http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/aspx/twiz.aspx


----------



## Linleedo

Aljo said:


> going to the party on 12/7.  I wanted to confirm times for "Mickey's merriest celebration time show".  I originally had 7:45, 8:35, 9:25, 10:45 and 11:35 and can't remember where I found them.  I checked the disney world website and it only says from 7pm - midnight..........anyone know if the times above are correct?  trying to plan a loose itinerary.  Thank you!


I hope this helps. It lists the times. It's from the Disney website
https://secure.cdn1.wdpromedia.com/...P_Guidemap_2017_CMYK_V3_OS.pdf?22112017110624


----------



## GoofyK

I've read the list of MVMCP treats, but are any of them a must get, or what's the best tasting treat? 
Yes all Disney food is too delicious to pass up but wanted to make sure we key in on the best.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

GoofyK said:


> I've read the list of MVMCP treats, but are any of them a must get, or what's the best tasting treat?
> Yes all Disney food is too delicious to pass up but wanted to make sure we key in on the best.



Oh, I hate to say this but don't get your hopes up too high.  They're highly mass produced.  Hot chocolate and pretzel will probably be my favorite.  Was hoping for better on the sno cones last year because I love sno cones but the ice was pretty big kernels vs shaved.    For the cookies the peppermint was best IMO.


----------



## disneylover74

I'm still trying to decide whether to buy tickets for the 19th or the 21st.  Do you think they will both sell out and do you think one day will be better than the other?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoofyK

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh, I hate to say this but don't get your hopes up too high.  They're highly mass produced.  Hot chocolate and pretzel will probably be my favorite.  Was hoping for better on the sno cones last year because I love sno cones but the ice was pretty big kernels vs shaved.    For the cookies the peppermint was best IMO.



Thanks I figured pretzels might be good, disappointed no choc chip cookies.


----------



## prmatz

It's... busy. And to the group who tried to sit down in front of us after we waited two hours for the parade... sorry for the dirty look... but no.


----------



## mdraz

we Went to the party tonight and had the time of our lives!!! Thank you for all the tips and info from everyone. We went to sit and have a snack to wait for the first parade at 6:30, it was hard to find a curb, but we found a spot for 2 of the kids to sit up front towards the end of Main Street. I tried 6 times for the mistletoe picture on the Tomorrowland bridge, but there was never a photographer there. The parade, the fireworks and the shows were all amazing!!


----------



## mdraz

prmatz said:


> It's... busy. And to the group who tried to sit down in front of us after we waited two hours for the parade... sorry for the dirty look... but no.



Yes!!! We waited 2 hours for a spot in the front......5 mins before the parade people appear from no where and ask if there kids can be in front of us to see....I was annoyed because I wanted to be right by my kids and not random kids between us.....but after the parade started I did feel bad for those kids and let them up. I just can’t believe the nerve of some people.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Moramoon said:


> I'm not sure why I didn't think to ask this sooner. Does anyone know, does the train still run around MK during the party? I'm hoping to find a spot around the train station for the first parade and was thinking we'd take the train instead of trying to cut through Main Street then hopefully make a quick escape on the train over to Frontierland once it's over.



The train wasn't on the MVMCP map, so I assumed it wasn't running (although I didn't verify it during the party).  I also wanted to take it to get from one side of the park to the other


----------



## madzy

We were at the party last night and had the best time.     We were there mostly for the rides but did stop at three different treat lines.   The snow cones were at hit with my older kids.  My little ones loved Club Tinsel.  We were actually going to leave but as we got to the end of Main Street after fireworks we decided to stay for the parade.    We had a spot near the Christmas tree across from the Confectionary.    Though we couldn't see the castle from there it was a great spot right at the curb with a perfect view of the parade.  My two youngest didn't last and fell asleep in their strollers before the parade made it down but my older kids loved it.  So glad we decided  to stay.


----------



## ssgjason

Was there last night
It was AMAZING. 
There was no way we were going to watch the parade from Main St area so we went on rides which although times were listed as 5-15 minutes in most you could just walk on. We then happened upon a fairly open area in frontier land about 20 minutes before first parade. 
And I will say I would understand the frustration some have with waiting in “their” spots for so long, but I saw families who also SPRAWLED out.  Not just spread out, but 4-5 people who would take up the space of 10.  Blankets and bags spread out. And then when others would come and crunch in, I was happy for the people who swept in and got a good spot.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

prmatz said:


> It's... busy. And to the group who tried to sit down in front of us after we waited two hours for the parade... sorry for the dirty look... but no.





mdraz said:


> we Went to the party tonight and had the time of our lives!!! Thank you for all the tips and info from everyone. We went to sit and have a snack to wait for the first parade at 6:30, it was hard to find a curb, but we found a spot for 2 of the kids to sit up front towards the end of Main Street. I tried 6 times for the mistletoe picture on the Tomorrowland bridge, but there was never a photographer there. The parade, the fireworks and the shows were all amazing!!





mdraz said:


> Yes!!! We waited 2 hours for a spot in the front......5 mins before the parade people appear from no where and ask if there kids can be in front of us to see....I was annoyed because I wanted to be right by my kids and not random kids between us.....but after the parade started I did feel bad for those kids and let them up. I just can’t believe the nerve of some people.



Wow!  You had to find a spot for the parade 2 HOURS before?  Ugh.  Is this just for the hub area?  If we went down near the train station or went to Frontierland, could we show up later?  We don't care if we are near the castle.  Yikes, DS10 will never make it through the second parade.  

mdraz, I just want to thank you for allowing those children in front of you.  I know it was annoying and nervy of the parents., but you probably made those kids' night.  I think a lot of people show up at these parties not knowing the level of planning and amount of waiting that is involved in getting even a decent spot for the parades and fireworks. Something similar happened to us at MVMCP a few years ago, but we were the family that showed up late.  I didn't think my DS would have any interest in the parade so I hadn't planned for it.  Well, lo and behold, we are in Tomorrowland around the time Elsa is about to light the castle and DS wants to see what's going on.  Of course, at that point, the hub is a crowded mess and there is no where to go.  I managed to find a spot behind a garbage can (no one else wanted to stand there and it was kind of gross, but desperate times call for desperate measures and it was actually a pretty good spot as no one could get in front of us!)  We ended up standing next to this large, multi-generational family with about 8 children sitting on the curb.  You could tell, they had staked out that spot and had waited a LONG time.  I didn't ask nor did I expect them to make room for us and I was just happy we found a place to stand.  It couldn't have been more than a minute of standing next to this garbage can when one of the gentleman in the family turned to me with a huge smile on his face and gestured for my DS to join the children on the curb.  To this day, it is one of my fondest Disney memories.  It was pure generosity on his part and my DS was so happy and absolutely loved the parade.  So, thank you!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ssgjason said:


> Was there last night
> It was AMAZING.
> There was no way we were going to watch the parade from Main St area so we went on rides which although times were listed as 5-15 minutes in most you could just walk on. We then happened upon a fairly open area in frontier land about 20 minutes before first parade.
> And I will say I would understand the frustration some have with waiting in “their” spots for so long, but I saw families who also SPRAWLED out.  Not just spread out, but 4-5 people who would take up the space of 10.  Blankets and bags spread out. And then when others would come and crunch in, I was happy for the people who swept in and got a good spot.



Oh my gosh, thank you for posting your experience.  It sounds like if you don't want to wait 2 hours for the parade, Frontierland is the place to go.  Do you remember where in Frontierland you went? 

Thank you to everyone who is posting their party experiences!  It's so helpful!


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

Got back to the UK the day after Thanksgiving after a 10 day trip.
We attended two parties the week before Thanksgiving (14th & 17th), had a great time on both nights, although it did feel busier than party nights we had attended on previous visits.

Limited our meet & greets to Jack Skelington on the first evening , Scrooge & Donald as well as Pooh, Tigger & the boys on the second evening.
We knew Jack came out early so were in line by 4:45, he was out by 6:00 & we were done by 7:15.
We did Pooh, Tigger & the boys later on the second evening.

Donald & Scrooge took forever, we gave up on the first night as they were having problems with the photo pass scanner, the second evening was ridiculous, we joined a fairly short line but still took 90 minutes to get through.
People were being allowed unlimited time with them, in some cases over 10 minutes, the characters were also dragging things out with some guests which just added to the time.
One “Set” of ducks managed to see 5 groups of people in total from when they came out to when they went “on break”.

A plaid clad guide with VIP family were also dropped into the front of the line at one point which in my opinion was outrageous, I made my views known to a supervisor who then asked if she could offer us front of line passes for a ride or meet & greet to make up for the situation.
We told her that if we took her up on her offer then we were no better than the family of line cutters & politely declined.

My advice if you want to meet Scrooge & Donald is get there before they come out & hope you are near the front or check out the line & see how quickly it is moving before you commit.

Although the hub area was busy we easily found good spots on both evenings for the fireworks & were happy to stand a couple of rows back from the curb on Main Street for the late parades.
We also managed to ride Mine Train, Big Thunder & The Mansion with all being walk on's over the two evenings.

We really enjoy the party evenings & always try to fit two in when we are visiting, we get as big a kick from wondering around & soaking up the atmosphere as we do from the parade, shows & fireworks.


There were four different pins each with a different character which is not obvious unless you ask to see them in the Emporium, there is also a party specific tree ornament which you will not see unless you ask.

Overall we enjoyed both nights & will attempt to do two again when we come back in 2019, they are always a special part of our trips.


----------



## samantha3590

We were there last night at sold out party. We specifically chose Tuesday because of the thought there would be less people. Got a spot for the second parade about 30 mins before right on Main Street. The parade and the fireworks were the best parts for sure. Our mistake was we did EMH from 10-midnight the night before at MK. EMH had SIGNIFICANTLY less people than the party. We rode everything besides 7 dwarves at EMH. We were exhausted staying out until 1 am both nights basically. We also aren’t character people and know that’s a big draw for a lot of people to go to the parties. CM told us the wait to meet 7 dwarves was 2 hours long!!!! Don’t think it was worth the $200 for us just to see different fireworks and a parade unfortunately. We would save our money next time and just do the included EMH for rides. Just my two cents!


----------



## Travelstovegas

ABZDisneyFan said:


> A plaid clad guide with VIP family were also dropped into the front of the line at one point which in my opinion was outrageous, I made my views known to a supervisor who then asked if she could offer us front of line passes for a ride or meet & greet to make up for the situation.
> We told her that if we took her up on her offer then we were no better than the family of line cutters & politely declined.



Just want to say I really respect that your words & actions matched here. This situation would have frustrated me too. For whatever reason, I don't care so much when people pay more and get in front of me on rides, but for character interactions that you've already waited in a long line for, when you have a very limited window to enjoy the party anyway - well, I appreciate that you spoke up about it and I hope that Disney took your feedback seriously.


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

Travelstovegas said:


> Just want to say I really respect that your words & actions matched here. This situation would have frustrated me too. For whatever reason, I don't care so much when people pay more and get in front of me on rides, but for character interactions that you've already waited in a long line for, when you have a very limited window to enjoy the party anyway - well, I appreciate that you spoke up about it and I hope that Disney took your feedback seriously.



Myself & the people around us in the line were stunned when it happened, pretty much everybody shrugged their shoulders & "let it go", however being British we have made standing in line or "queuing" as we call it a national pass time & cutting in front is just not on.

I don't have a problem with people paying for the VIP guides either but cutting in front of a line as publicly as they did was completely out of order, I don't know why a meet & greet could not have been engineered for them backstage, they would still have got what they wanted & the people who had stood in line would have been unaware. 
What's done is done & as you said hopefully our feedback will be acted on but I have my doubts that it got any further up the line than the supervisor. 
We thought about stopping in at Guest Services on the way out but didn't want to go through the whole thing again at the end of the night.
We still had a great time & as I sit in my office looking out at a cold, wet & dull day I know where I would rather be right now.


----------



## MaC410

It might as well be 5pm...nothing is getting done today at work.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ABZDisneyFan said:


> Myself & the people around us in the line were stunned when it happened, pretty much everybody shrugged their shoulders & "let it go", however being British we have made standing in line or "queuing" as we call it a national pass time & cutting in front is just not on.
> 
> I don't have a problem with people paying for the VIP guides either but cutting in front of a line as publicly as they did was completely out of order, I don't know why a meet & greet could not have been engineered for them backstage, they would still have got what they wanted & the people who had stood in line would have been unaware.
> What's done is done & as you said hopefully our feedback will be acted on but I have my doubts that it got any further up the line than the supervisor.
> We thought about stopping in at Guest Services on the way out but didn't want to go through the whole thing again at the end of the night.
> We still had a great time & as I sit in my office looking out at a cold, wet & dull day I know where I would rather be right now.



I"m actually surprised this happened.  We did a VIP tour a few years back and were told specifically the guide could only get us into FP+ lines (they also had access to seating areas for shows, parades, fireworks), but, other than that, for any attraction that did not offer FP+ (like a character meet and greet as you describe or Jedi training for instance) we would have to wait in the general line.


----------



## monique5

*16D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!* 

@FinnsMom7 - Hope you are feeling better! 1 more week for you!


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I"m actually surprised this happened.  We did a VIP tour a few years back and were told specifically the guide could only get us into FP+ lines (they also had access to seating areas for shows, parades, fireworks), but, other than that, for any attraction that did not offer FP+ (like a character meet and greet as you describe or Jedi training for instance) we would have to wait in the general line.



To be fair to the character handler, she did try to stand her ground with regards to the line & people in it, but the VIP Guide was adamant that her guests had to be let in, the other thing to remember is that there are no FP+ issued during a party & most of the special characters do not even meet in normal M & G locations so there aren't specific FP+ queue lines in place, there really was no easy or subtle way for them to be cut in without the majority of the line seeing it happening.
We have been asked by cast members in the past when waiting in line to meet a character on a non party day if we minded if a "Make A Wish" family went in front of us, we were of course happy to help as I am sure most people would.

For all we know they may well have been celebrities or family of one of the Disney executives, the supervisor appeared very quickly when I started to talk to the character handler & was very keen to make the situation disappear.
The family & VIP Guide also disappeared very quickly once they were finished with the meet & greet.


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *16D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!*
> 
> @FinnsMom7 - Hope you are feeling better! 1 more week for you!


Aww thank you, I am, finally back in the office today - got the xmas music going to keep me smiling!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

disneylover74 said:


> I'm still trying to decide whether to buy tickets for the 19th or the 21st.  Do you think they will both sell out and do you think one day will be better than the other?  Thanks in advance.



They are very close to Christmas so they might very well sell out. I might go with Tuesday and assume it'll be sold out but hope for the best.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

The VIP tour thing... was that connected to Disney or a private guide?

I'd have been seriously irked, too.

Everyone there has paid a premium price for this hard ticket event already.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ABZDisneyFan said:


> To be fair to the character handler, she did try to stand her ground with regards to the line & people in it, but the VIP Guide was adamant that her guests had to be let in, *the other thing to remember is that there are no FP+ issued during a party & most of the special characters do not even meet in normal M & G locations so there aren't specific FP+ queue lines in place*, there really was no easy or subtle way for them to be cut in without the majority of the line seeing it happening.
> We have been asked by cast members in the past when waiting in line to meet a character on a non party day if we minded if a "Make A Wish" family went in front of us, we were of course happy to help as I am sure most people would.
> 
> For all we know they may well have been celebrities or family of one of the Disney executives, the supervisor appeared very quickly when I started to talk to the character handler & was very keen to make the situation disappear.
> The family & VIP Guide also disappeared very quickly once they were finished with the meet & greet.



Yes, that's why it's surprising.  I would imagine the VIP tour department would have told a "regular" family booking the tour that MVMCP meet and greets wouldn't be included because there are no FP+ during the event, which is probably why the character handler stood her ground.  It may well have been a celebrity or Disney exec to get that kind of treatment.  



zebrastreyepz said:


> The VIP tour thing... was that connected to Disney or a private guide?
> 
> I'd have been seriously irked, too.
> 
> Everyone there has paid a premium price for this hard ticket event already.



It would have been a WDW credentialed VIP tour guide.  No non-Disney connected guide has any type of access like that.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Celebrities don’t wait in line for meet and greets due to creating panic for them and guests so I’m assuming it was a celebrity.


----------



## shanes17

Has anyone attended the party this year who has also opted for the Holiday Dessert package (w/ Plaza Garden Viewing) and confirmed if the package includes some sort of exclusive seating for the Xmas parade?

I have read in other threads that it included some spots to view the parade, but I am not sure if it would be the first parade (8:30, seems like that would be difficult?) or the later parade at 11pm.

We are debating on booking this package mainly to get access to less crowded areas for Wishes and the Xmas parade. 

TIA!!!


----------



## monique5

shanes17 said:


> Has anyone attended the party this year who has also opted for the Holiday Dessert package (w/ Plaza Garden Viewing) and confirmed if the package includes some sort of exclusive seating for the Xmas parade?
> 
> I have read in other threads that it included some spots to view the parade, but I am not sure if it would be the first parade (8:30, seems like that would be difficult?) or the later parade at 11pm.
> 
> We are debating on booking this package mainly to get access to less crowded areas for Wishes and the Xmas parade.
> 
> TIA!!!



Per official website, and from MK Guest Services (I called & sent emails), it is not included. Also, OP reported that it was not included. One person stated grassy area was for parade viewing (per CM), I would think that was a 1 off, and PP stated couldn't see parade from that area. So I would think arrived for dessert party and watched parade from that area (Garden View), so not actually included/no special parade view.

There were numerous posts/calls/emails when this was first released for MNSSHP & MVMCP, since it had been included for MNSSHP for years and for MVMCP last year. Stated early on that only included for MVMCP, this was resolved before parties (MNSSHP & MVMCP) started, no parade viewing for either. Some still had hope for MVMCP, but that is not the case. Also, those that report (websites) on parties have stated/confirmed - no parade viewing for dessert parties.


----------



## gatrbait

Does anyone have pics of the special night merch? Thanks!!


----------



## monique5

Happy Holidays!


----------



## monique5

gatrbait said:


> Does anyone have pics of the special night merch? Thanks!!



See Post #1 - Exclusive Merchandise


----------



## PolyRob

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! @rteetz


Just mentioning this is at Disney LAND, not World. I remember the discussion on another thread from yesterday haha


----------



## monique5

PolyRob said:


> Just mentioning this is at Disney LAND, not World. I remember the discussion on another thread from yesterday haha



Ha! I see that now. Thanks!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

_Top Five Things You Must Do at Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party_


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Get a Taste for the Holidays with New Disney Trading Pins with the Purchase of Holiday Sweater Disney Gift Card Designs


----------



## gatrbait

monique5 said:


> See Post #1 - Exclusive Merchandise


I was looking for more specific...pictures...of what was offered this year...not the overview from the pg 1 description. Thanks!


----------



## monique5

gatrbait said:


> I was looking for more specific...pictures...of what was offered this year...not the overview from the pg 1 description. Thanks!



No worries. It should be a photo and link from DPB there.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE

See Post #2 - Christmas Tree Trail*

*Disney Springs Christmas Tree Trail Debuts Extended Weekend and Holiday Hours
*
Based on the popularity of this new seasonal staple, hours have been extended an additional hour every Friday and Saturday and also on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. The Tree Trail is offered through the holiday season, and will run through January 7, 2018. 

_The updated operating hours are as follows:_

Monday – Thursday:   12 pm to 10 pm
Friday – Saturday:  10 am to 11 pm
Sunday:  10 am to 10 pm
Christmas Eve, 12/24:  10 am to 11 pm
Christmas Day, 12/25:  10 am to 11 pm


----------



## gatrbait

Thanks Monique5!!


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

zebrastreyepz said:


> The VIP tour thing... was that connected to Disney or a private guide?
> 
> I'd have been seriously irked, too.
> 
> Everyone there has paid a premium price for this hard ticket event already.



It was definitely a Disney guide.


----------



## chiburple

Just got back and did the party this past Sunday. My conclusion is that I probably won't pay for a sold-out party again. I've done the Christmas party before at lower crowds and it was magical. This past Sunday, the atmosphere was great, but I had trouble with handling that many people. Even the lines for pictures were long. I wanted to go from Main street to ride Haunted Mansion when the first parade had started in Frontierland. That was a mistake. If there is actually a way to get there, I couldn't figure it out. I had to claim my curb 20 min before the fireworks for my second parade viewing spot and the whole time I was sitting on the curb I felt totally crowded and squished in by the others around me.

With that said, I loved the cookies and drinks. In fact, waits for cookies and drinks were never longer than a minute or two. Shops were not full and rides had acceptably short lines although I thought rope drop lines/first hour in the park lines were shorter for most rides. Main Street is beautiful. I just wish I could have enjoyed it more without feeling like an animal in a herd. I did see them light up the castle from far away at 6:15 and up close for the second showing. I would recommend not wasting time to get a view of the stage - watching the castle light up from far away is just as magical if not moreso. The fireworks and everything else is beautiful too.


----------



## Mini girls

http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/aspx/twiz.aspx



Another question, I read that Disney introduced a direct shuttle bus to Disney Springs from each of the Worlds, but didn't see that as an option on this site.  Does anyone know if they are still running it in the afternoon, evenings?


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Got an FP to meet Mickey at MK around 3pm. Would anyone happen to know if he'll be in the Santa outfit then or is it only during the party??


----------



## Trixi Mouse

We went this past Tuesday (the 28th), believing that it would be less crowded after the holiday weekend. We were wrong. Sold out event. The lines for everything were just too long. When we tried for a character meet-up, our toddler picked Goofy because it was the shortest line (sorry Goofy ;-) ). We lasted about 30 minutes before he got too fidgety to stay. In that time, I'd say we moved up less than 10 spots. I think it would've been an all nighter if we made it to the end of the line. Everything about the event was great, except for the size of the crowd. It felt over sold to us. No chance for character meetings, or Santa. Just navigating our way out of the park took over 30 minutes, and that was just to get up Main St. The firework display and the parade were fantastic (best fireworks display I have ever seen). The atmosphere was festive and fun, but the crowds made it not worth it for us to try again until after our kiddo gets a bit older. He'll be 4 in a couple of weeks, and I think it was sensory overload with not enough pay-off for him. He ended up sleeping through the parade *lol*  We're hoping to go back to MK next year for his Birthday, but will be skipping the Christmas Party for the foreseeable future.


----------



## crazycatlady

Trixi Mouse, were the ride lines long, too?


----------



## Cluelyss

Hyperslurpie said:


> Got an FP to meet Mickey at MK around 3pm. Would anyone happen to know if he'll be in the Santa outfit then or is it only during the party??


Mickey doesn’t meet in a Santa outfit, it’s just a more festive look. And not until 7.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mini girls said:


> http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/aspx/twiz.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, I read that Disney introduced a direct shuttle bus to Disney Springs from each of the Worlds, but didn't see that as an option on this site.  Does anyone know if they are still running it in the afternoon, evenings?


Yes, after 4 pm.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Limited Edition Contemporary Resort Holiday Merchandise


----------



## monique5

*REMINDER*

4:30pm close at the Magic Kingdom today.

_Epcot is open until 9:30pm, Studios 8pm and Animal Kingdom to 8pm._


----------



## monique5

*25D until Christmas!*


----------



## Trixi Mouse

Crazycatlady - The wait times for rides were SUPER short! The wait time for Pirates seemed to be the length of time that it took to walk to the boat itself :-D Hindsight for us - A) Don't hit any of the parks the day before to give our kiddo (see also: ALL OF US) a chance to rest up and B ) Wait until our little guy is a touch older so that he can join us on more rides/take it all in without getting overwhelmed/be more patient for character wait times. There were a few times that cookie lines got a bit long, food lines as well (but that seemed to improve as it got later). The character wait lines never really did seem to diminish. We left the park at 11 (and were shocked that it was that late - it went so fast). This was our first time, but in talking to other people that had gone many times before, they felt that the event may have been oversold. We WILL go again though.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Limited Edition Contemporary Resort Holiday Merchandise


Why can’t every resort do this?!?!


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

Trixi Mouse said:


> We went this past Tuesday (the 28th), believing that it would be less crowded after the holiday weekend. We were wrong. Sold out event. The lines for everything were just too long. When we tried for a character meet-up, our toddler picked Goofy because it was the shortest line (sorry Goofy ;-) ). We lasted about 30 minutes before he got too fidgety to stay. In that time, I'd say we moved up less than 10 spots. I think it would've been an all nighter if we made it to the end of the line. Everything about the event was great, except for the size of the crowd. It felt over sold to us. No chance for character meetings, or Santa. Just navigating our way out of the park took over 30 minutes, and that was just to get up Main St. The firework display and the parade were fantastic (best fireworks display I have ever seen). The atmosphere was festive and fun, but the crowds made it not worth it for us to try again until after our kiddo gets a bit older. He'll be 4 in a couple of weeks, and I think it was sensory overload with not enough pay-off for him. He ended up sleeping through the parade *lol*  We're hoping to go back to MK next year for his Birthday, but will be skipping the Christmas Party for the foreseeable future.



They really do need to do something about the length of time character meet & greets take, as lot of it is down people being given as long as they want with the characters.
We had similar issues as you with Donald & Scrooge (See my earlier post) & it was a combination of inconsiderate guests in some cases being allowed to have in excess of 10 minutes with the characters as well as the characters playing up & yes giving certain guests a great interaction but at the cost of time to everyone else in line.
I have thought a lot about it & have come to the conclusion that long meet & greet lines keep guests busy & away from rides, shows & parade routes which will be a benefit to those guests that have no interest in meeting characters, the characters & their handlers may have been told to slow everything down by management to spread the crowds out a bit.
I could of course be completely wrong but I do not remember meet & greets taking up as much time at parties we have been to in the past.
When we return in 2019 we will still attend a couple of parties but will not bother with character meets unless the line is very short


----------



## Lynn57

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> _Top Five Things You Must Do at Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party_



You would think Disney would have edited the video and checked for errors.  They show #2 for Main St and Frozen...


----------



## Trixi Mouse

ABZDisneyFan said:


> We had similar issues as you with Donald & Scrooge (See my earlier post) & it was a combination of inconsiderate guests in some cases being allowed to have in excess of 10 minutes with the characters as well as the characters playing up & yes giving certain guests a great interaction but at the cost of time to everyone else in line.
> I have thought a lot about it & have come to the conclusion that long meet & greet lines keep guests busy & away from rides, shows & parade routes which will be a benefit to those guests that have no interest in meeting characters, the characters & their handlers may have been told to slow everything down by management to spread the crowds out a bit.



We noticed the interaction was stepped-up for sure. While it was really great to see the kids get more personal time, there were also a lot of adults hamming it up for as long as they could. Perhaps I'm just seeing this through parent goggles and sounding bitter. 
We didn't leave the line until Goody actually left for a break, with the people waiting standing there agape. We actually laughed because everyone looked a bit confused. I'm sure the work is hot and taxing, but there was no warning or mention to the crowd that was waiting what was going on. We stuck around for a few minutes then gave up because squirmy toddler was squirmy. We ended up going directly to the square for the parade instead, with the kiddo falling asleep on the way :-D


----------



## wishuponastar1984

What is the wait time like for 7DMT during the party?


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Why can’t every resort do this?!?!



Yes!!!


----------



## monique5

Lynn57 said:


> You would think Disney would have edited the video and checked for errors.  They show #2 for Main St and Frozen...



You would think....


----------



## monique5

*15D and counting!!!!* 

 Finished up most of my Christmas decorations Monday, just have to finishing decorating our table. Yes! Finally did that spring cleaning I've put off forever since softball never ended from last year. Sorted out closet last night, that's where all the Magic is until we leave. I will pack my "Santa Sack" tonight. I was able to get all three headbands in advance. 

Friend is working on our t-shirts. I'll let you know how the MBs turn out tomorrow. Christmas & Disney music is playing...... 

I'm sooooo STINKING EXCITED!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> *15D and counting!!!!*
> 
> Finished up most of my Christmas decorations Monday, just have to finishing decorating our table. Yes! Finally did that spring cleaning I've put off forever since softball never ended from last year. Sorted out closet last night, that's where all the Magic is until we leave. I will pack my "Santa Sack" tonight. I was able to get all three headbands in advance. View attachment 285922
> 
> Friend is working on our t-shirts. I'll let you know how the MBs turn out tomorrow. Christmas & Disney music is playing......
> 
> I'm sooooo STINKING EXCITED!


The fuzzy ear ones may have to be mine this trip, i got my rose gold ones from the DH for my bday but you can never have enough ears.....


----------



## Cluelyss

@monique5 just saw your post on the cancellation board and wanted to say that we’ll be at BOG on the 22nd as well! our ADR is at 4:20


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> *UPDATE
> 
> See Post #2 - Christmas Tree Trail*
> 
> *Disney Springs Christmas Tree Trail Debuts Extended Weekend and Holiday Hours
> *
> Based on the popularity of this new seasonal staple, hours have been extended an additional hour every Friday and Saturday and also on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. The Tree Trail is offered through the holiday season, and will run through January 7, 2018.
> 
> _The updated operating hours are as follows:_
> 
> Monday – Thursday:   12 pm to 10 pm
> Friday – Saturday:  10 am to 11 pm
> Sunday:  10 am to 10 pm
> Christmas Eve, 12/24:  10 am to 11 pm
> Christmas Day, 12/25:  10 am to 11 pm


Anyone know if Santa’s meet times were extended too?


----------



## monique5

FinnsMom7 said:


> The fuzzy ear ones may have to be mine this trip, i got my rose gold ones from the DH for my bday but you can never have enough ears.....



I had a friends check on the Rose Gold Ears during Thanksgiving. Of course, they left the day all of the posts showed the ears in the parks. Yes, never too many ears.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> @monique5 just saw your post on the cancellation board and wanted to say that we’ll be at BOG on the 22nd as well! our ADR is at 4:20



Ha! So we will meet up? 


And I only check about ~25,233 times a day and if I wake up in the middle of the night.....


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone know if Santa’s meet times were extended too?



I haven't seen that.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SHOP NOW: Limited Release YesterEars Holiday Shirts Now Available at ShopDisney








Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Ha! So we will meet up?


I think it’s a requirement now!!

(Does this mean I have to confess I AM looking to meet up?!?!)


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> I think it’s a requirement now!!
> 
> (Does this mean I have to confess I AM looking to meet up?!?!)



Yes! No, same here.


----------



## mdraz

crazycatlady said:


> Trixi Mouse, were the ride lines long, too?



The rides we tried to go to that night were long.....ended up not riding any rides


----------



## KurtC

MamaRoo said:


> Follow up question to my post a couple of days ago.
> 
> If I try to snag a spot near the castle stage where we can see the Merriest Celebration @ 7:40, Frozen Holiday Wish @ 8:15, and the parade @ 8:30, what time will we need to stake out our space? What time do people start camping out in that hub area?
> 
> I'll be on my own with a 4 and 8 year old, so I'm feeling super nervous about getting a spot for the parade, keeping the spot, and keeping them entertained (because you know 10 minutes before the parade starts someone is going to have to go to the bathroom!!)
> 
> Thanks!!


It might depend on how close to the stage you want to get.  We were near the back of the hub and literally were taking Photo Pass pics right up to the lights going down for The Merriest Celebration and took a few steps over for a good unobstructed spot for the stage shows.  We weren't watching the early parade so I don't know how things were closer to the actual parade route


----------



## KurtC

King Dominic said:


> It may be in this thread already but, 183 pages....How crowded is a sold out party compared to a regular park day?


Parade Route and M&G's are packed but rides are mostly walk-ons (7DMT was always the longest at about 30 minutes)


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Cluelyss said:


> Mickey doesn’t meet in a Santa outfit, it’s just a more festive look. And not until 7.



Ohhh, gotcha! Might move some FPs around then if that's the case. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

wishuponastar1984 said:


> What is the wait time like for 7DMT during the party?



We managed to do a walk on, the wait time said 30 minutes but we walked straight on to it.


----------



## merfsko

Hi all!

Back from my trip and I want to thank-you all for helping me study  Just wanted to give some of my observations and plan in case it's helpful for others! Caveat: I was on a solo trip, so things were... easier?

I was at Tuesday's party, which was sold out. There were crowds, certainly, but it didn't seem unmanageable to me- I think part of it is expectations. I did everything on my wishlist, and managed to obtain WAY more treats that I had ever thought I'd be able to fit in.

Pre-party, I collected the Sorceror's Party Card, went through the bypass (stopped for photos/cookie), hit up Jingle Cruise, Pirates and Pooh with fastpasses.
Got in line at 5:30 for the Seven Dwarfs. They came out promptly at 6:15, and I was out of the line around 7:25.
Hit up as many treat stations as I could. (Pro-tip: I brought ziplocs with me, which was fantastic. I was able to snack on the cookies during the parade/fireworks and bring lots home!) Went across the whole park at this point for the goodies!
Caught the 8:15 Frozen show from the hub. Wandered down Main Street, and found a spot right in front of Town Square Theater at 8:30. ( I was in the third row- there were some kids on the curb, then some kids in a stroller, behind them, so I had a beautiful unobstructed view of both the parade and snow)
More treats, a few minutes enjoying Club Tinsel, and the first half of Totally Tomorrowland Christmas
Went back to Main Street for Holiday Wishes
Jumped in line for Snow/Aurora + princes. Line was maybe about 40- 45 minutes?
Caught the second half of the parade again in Fronteirland
Strolled through the park for a bit, got some more treats, enjoyed the atmosphere. At this point most of the treat locations were VERY generous with hand-outs. In Liberty Square, they CMs were in the streets practically throwing cookies at people around 11:45.
Watched the 11:55 Mickey's Most Merriest Celebration
Slowly strolled down Main Street and the shops before leaving. 
In total, I waited 2 hours for the dwarfs, 45 minutes for some princes, about 15 minutes for the parade (less if you count the pre-parade thingy) and 15 minutes for fireworks. I hit all the treat stations more than once. The fireworks and parade were important to me, and I was very happy with my spot in both cases. (But I'm also not child-height or in a large group, so that helped!)

I had an absolutely fantastic time, so thanks again!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

merfsko said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Back from my trip and I want to thank-you all for helping me study  Just wanted to give some of my observations and plan in case it's helpful for others! Caveat: I was on a solo trip, so things were... easier?
> 
> I was at Tuesday's party, which was sold out. There were crowds, certainly, but it didn't seem unmanageable to me- I think part of it is expectations. I did everything on my wishlist, and managed to obtain WAY more treats that I had ever thought I'd be able to fit in.
> 
> Pre-party, I collected the Sorceror's Party Card, went through the bypass (stopped for photos/cookie), hit up Jingle Cruise, Pirates and Pooh with fastpasses.
> Got in line at 5:30 for the Seven Dwarfs. They came out promptly at 6:15, and I was out of the line around 7:25.
> Hit up as many treat stations as I could. (Pro-tip: I brought ziplocs with me, which was fantastic. I was able to snack on the cookies during the parade/fireworks and bring lots home!) Went across the whole park at this point for the goodies!
> Caught the 8:15 Frozen show from the hub. Wandered down Main Street, and found a spot right in front of Town Square Theater at 8:30. ( I was in the third row- there were some kids on the curb, then some kids in a stroller, behind them, so I had a beautiful unobstructed view of both the parade and snow)
> More treats, a few minutes enjoying Club Tinsel, and the first half of Totally Tomorrowland Christmas
> Went back to Main Street for Holiday Wishes
> Jumped in line for Snow/Aurora + princes. Line was maybe about 40- 45 minutes?
> Caught the second half of the parade again in Fronteirland
> Strolled through the park for a bit, got some more treats, enjoyed the atmosphere. At this point most of the treat locations were VERY generous with hand-outs. In Liberty Square, they CMs were in the streets practically throwing cookies at people around 11:45.
> Watched the 11:55 Mickey's Most Merriest Celebration
> Slowly strolled down Main Street and the shops before leaving.
> In total, I waited 2 hours for the dwarfs, 45 minutes for some princes, about 15 minutes for the parade (less if you count the pre-parade thingy) and 15 minutes for fireworks. I hit all the treat stations more than once. The fireworks and parade were important to me, and I was very happy with my spot in both cases. (But I'm also not child-height or in a large group, so that helped!)
> 
> I had an absolutely fantastic time, so thanks again!



Thank you SO much for your report!  Can you tell me where on Main St. you stood for the fireworks?  I'm curious what kind of spot we may be able to snag 15 minutes before the show!


----------



## mamaofsix

Do they open up a by-pass street during the party?  Hoping to get to the train station to watch parades without having to fight through the crowds on main street?


----------



## KurtC

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Limited Edition Contemporary Resort Holiday Merchandise


Where are those available?  We were in the CR shops yesterday and didn't see those....


----------



## KurtC

On Tuesday night we watched the fireworks from Main Street and right afterwards walked right up to Santa for a pic.  There was no one there during the fireworks and we actually saw him peek out of his little area.  And all the rides that we went on were total walk-ons.  Navigating was a little tough when they would set up for the parades and since there are two of them this meant that the parade route was crowded most of the night.  But the atmosphere was pretty magical.


----------



## FinnsMom7

It is officially ONE WEEK until I am LANDING in Disney!!!! EEEKKKK


----------



## monique5

KurtC said:


> Where are those available?  We were in the CR shops yesterday and didn't see those....



By the Contemporary Resort Gingerbread Castle that is located beneath the monorail, there should be treats there too (to purchase).


----------



## monique5

*Resort Transformation for the Holidays*






Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## monique5

*14D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!* ​


----------



## monique5

Packed my "Santa sack" last night. Started my actual packing too.  Going to Target to purchase Gift Cards today.


----------



## gatrbait

Tonight is the night!!  Whoohoo...I am trying to stay on Santa's good list but working is hard when you know MVMCP is just a few short hours away...I might be downgraded to Santa Goofy's list shortly


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

It's December!  Which means I can stop being ashamed that I've been watching Christmas movies for two weeks straight.

It also means when I search for my last two needed ADRs on the app I don't have to page forward a month! Yay!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Packed my "Santa sack" last night. Started my actual packing too.  Going to Target to purchase Gift Cards today.


On Sunday you can purchase Target GC’s for 10% off (up to $300). May want to wait


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's December!  Which means I can stop being ashamed that I've been watching Christmas movies for two weeks straight.
> 
> *It also means when I search for my last two needed ADRs on the app I don't have to page forward a month! *Yay!


LOVE that feeling!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

@OhioStateBuckeye are you still planning to do any resort character hunting?? Checked out the December recreation calendars this morning and only 3 had any holiday M&Gs listed (AKL, CBR, CSR). Surely there will be more?? Do you recall how many published the Halloween M&Gs on their calendars?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> On Sunday you can purchase Target GC’s for 10% off (up to $300). May want to wait



Is that with a red card or just in general? Darn it, now I have to do math. At Sam's you can get $20 off a $500 gift card. Not sure which is the better deal.



Cluelyss said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye are you still planning to do any resort character hunting?? Checked out the December recreation calendars this morning and only 3 had any holiday M&Gs listed (AKL, CBR, CSR). Surely there will be more?? Do you recall how many published the Halloween M&Gs on their calendars?



I haven't looked into it any more but I will soon.

I wouldn't trust those...when we did Halloween resort character hunting most of the resorts waited until the week of Halloween to list their character meets. 

Did the 3 that listed characters have dates?

Maybe we should start to get a FB chat group together of people planning to hunt who can pool info like I did for Halloween.


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's December!  Which means I can stop being ashamed that I've been watching Christmas movies for two weeks straight.
> 
> It also means when I search for my last two needed ADRs on the app I don't have to page forward a month! Yay!



Yes! Yeah!  

No shame hear. I've enjoyed my Christmas show. 25D of Christmas starts today on Freeform. 

I needed 2, scored 1 yesterday. Only need better time for 1 more.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

monique5 said:


> Yes! Yeah!
> 
> No shame hear. I've enjoyed my Christmas show. 25D of Christmas starts today on Freeform.
> 
> I needed 2, scored 1 yesterday. Only need better time for 1 more.



I'm pretty sure Freeform started their 100 days of Christmas a while ago. I've been working from home with a cold all week and have just been playing Freeform non-stop. Already saw several times: Home Alone, Christmas Vacation, Elf, Angry Angel, etc. 

All my pre park opening BOGs were ruined by 8 am opening times, I really want my sister and BIL to eat there so now I'm searching for a lunch.

My other ADR is Akershus but I'm not really in love with the time.


----------



## jpeterson

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Do you recall what time you got to Frontierland to find your parade spot?


We arrived right around 8:00 for the 8:30 parade


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> On Sunday you can purchase Target GC’s for 10% off (up to $300). May want to wait



Sweet! I didn't know. Glad I posted that, never can here too much here.  I'll wait patiently. 
Code or anything needed? Thank YOU!!!!!


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm pretty sure Freeform started their 100 days of Christmas a while ago. I've been working from home with a cold all week and have just been playing Freeform non-stop. Already saw several times: Home Alone, Christmas Vacation, Elf, Angry Angel, etc.
> 
> All my pre park opening BOGs were ruined by 8 am opening times, I really want my sister and BIL to eat there so now I'm searching for a lunch.
> 
> My other ADR is Akershus but I'm not really in love with the time.



Yes, Christmas shows have been on for a few weeks, but the "official" 25D start tonight. LOL! DH is tired of us watching Elf and turning up volume when dancing in the mailroom.


----------



## Mini girls

Can’t believe we’re leaving on Wednesday party on Thursday!!  So excited.  
 Havent been motivated to start packing since I just unpacked from NYC.   Totally different packing. Although I have tried to stay closer to EST than going back to PST. Although waking up at 4 am is tough. 

When I was in NY I noticed that at Walgreens they had the Christmas light necklaces for $4.99.  A lot cheaper than the Disney’s at $14.99


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

When would fellow DISers suggest getting in line for Scrooge?  

I know he starts meeting at 7pm... is 6:30 good??


----------



## Crash1207

Maybe it's already in here but as you know...there are a ton of pages. 

We're targeting the 11:00 parade. If we're wanting to be on Main St or close to it, is getting a spot at 10:30 early enough or is that pressing our luck?


----------



## takehertothemoon

Leaving Sunday, sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## klangl6

Ahhh....6 days to go!!!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> FPs for Frozen Ever After now beginning at 9AM
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/fastp...ever-epcot-now-available-beginning-9am-daily/



Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> When would fellow DISers suggest getting in line for Scrooge?
> 
> I know he starts meeting at 7pm... is 6:30 good??



He seems to be even more popular this year. I might go even earlier at 6:15. It's basically giving up more non-party time to get more party time later.



Crash1207 said:


> Maybe it's already in here but as you know...there are a ton of pages.
> 
> We're targeting the 11:00 parade. If we're wanting to be on Main St or close to it, is getting a spot at 10:30 early enough or is that pressing our luck?



That would be pushing it. You may be able to get a good spot that late if you go all the way down to the train station. Train station usually has spots open later then the rest of Main Street.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

I leave tomorrow! So excited. My party is on Thursday!


----------



## mickeysgirl17

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> He seems to be even more popular this year. I might go even earlier at 6:15. It's basically giving up more non-party time to get more party time later.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be pushing it. You may be able to get a good spot that late if you go all the way down to the train station. Train station usually has spots open later then the rest of Main Street.



My kids and I were able to get a spot on the main treet curb near the train station about 10:20 for the 11pm parade back in 2012 on a Tuesday party. At 10:30 you would have better luck for a spot in liberty square unless it's a sold out Party. Then arrive earlier.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> He seems to be even more popular this year. I might go even earlier at 6:15. It's basically giving up more non-party time to get more party time later.


Makes sense — thanks!!!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Happy December! 

We leave on the 9th, arrive on the 10th, and PARTY on the 14TH!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is that with a red card or just in general? Darn it, now I have to do math. At Sam's you can get $20 off a $500 gift card. Not sure which is the better deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't looked into it any more but I will soon.
> 
> I wouldn't trust those...when we did Halloween resort character hunting most of the resorts waited until the week of Halloween to list their character meets.
> 
> Did the 3 that listed characters have dates?
> 
> Maybe we should start to get a FB chat group together of people planning to hunt who can pool info like I did for Halloween.


As far as I know, the Target deal is for anyone. It’s just target cards, though, so it’s a bit of work to purchase target cards first, then use those to buy the Disney GCs. And then you can’t stack the red card discount so it’s just a straight 10%. But better than 5!

And yes, the resorts I mentioned listed dates and times:
AKL Jambo 12/20, 12/22, 12/24 4:30-7:45
AKL Kidani 12/19, 12/21, 12/23 4:45-8:30
CBR 12/23 5:00-9:00
CSR 12/22 5:45-9:15

OKW also indicated an anniversary party to be held on the 20th, which included characters, but no times listed.

Of course NONE of these fit into our plans so hoping more get added!!!


----------



## Moramoon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is that with a red card or just in general? Darn it, now I have to do math. At Sam's you can get $20 off a $500 gift card. Not sure which is the better deal.



It's a general deal. No red card or coupon needed. What you'd do is go Sunday and buy a GC, then Monday the card should be active for you to use. So if you buy $300 in Target cards you'll pay $270 then Monday you can use your Target Card to get $300 in Disney.


----------



## gatrbait

Moramoon said:


> It's a general deal. No red card or coupon needed. What you'd do is go Sunday and buy a GC, then Monday the card should be active for you to use. So if you buy $300 in Target cards you'll pay $270 then Monday you can use your Target Card to get $300 in Disney.


Ya'll are smooth! I would have never thought!! Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## jessbee25

Can't believe we are leaving tomorrow! Also can't believe I haven't packed a single thing yet!  Made the mistake of sitting down to catch up on this thread instead... oops! At least I have a list ready!


----------



## jessbee25

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! @rteetz



I hope these are available in the parks! Love the Country Bears hoodie!


----------



## merfsko

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Thank you SO much for your report!  Can you tell me where on Main St. you stood for the fireworks?  I'm curious what kind of spot we may be able to snag 15 minutes before the show!



I was in Town Square, directly in front of Town Square Theatre (where Mickey meets). This was my view, to give you an idea:

 

I watched the castle lighting at 8:15 from the hub, and then wandered down Main Street looking for a clear spot. The street in front of the Emporium was packed, but there was lots of space in Town Square. I could have been in the second row behind curb-sitters in front of the train station easily at this point, but I wasn't sure what the snow was like over there. I think it would've been fine, but I was happy with my spot!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://d23.com/d23s-ultimate-guide-to-your-holiday-viewing-2017-edition/?share_token=db62d79896

D23 link listing all the Disney Christmas programs on in December


So is anyone else going to be there over or right before Christmas and want to join in a resort character hunting group? @Cluelyss 

I did this with a group for Halloween characters. We made a fb message group and we all shared which characters were in which resorts and such. If anyone is interested send me a PM.


----------



## ophkw

merfsko said:


> I was in Town Square, directly in front of Town Square Theatre (where Mickey meets). This was my view, to give you an idea:
> 
> View attachment 286180
> 
> I watched the castle lighting at 8:15 from the hub, and then wandered down Main Street looking for a clear spot. The street in front of the Emporium was packed, but there was lots of space in Town Square. I could have been in the second row behind curb-sitters in front of the train station easily at this point, but I wasn't sure what the snow was like over there. I think it would've been fine, but I was happy with my spot!


So was there still snow around the whole train station area?   Thanks so much for posting this.  We are just two adults and hoping we can find a decent spot without waiting forever.


----------



## merfsko

ophkw said:


> So was there still snow around the whole train station area?   Thanks so much for posting this.  We are just two adults and hoping we can find a decent spot without waiting forever.



There was snow shooting off the very end of the buildings on Main Street (Emporium/Candy shop on either side) and the snow had a bit of drift to it. From the theatre (and I'm assuming City Hall) you are close enough to be fairly immersed. I don't think you'd have the full snow experience at the train station, but you'd be able to see it.


----------



## ophkw

merfsko said:


> There was snow shooting off the very end of the buildings on Main Street (Emporium/Candy shop on either side) and the snow had a bit of drift to it. From the theatre (and I'm assuming City Hall) you are close enough to be fairly immersed. I don't think you'd have the full snow experience at the train station, but you'd be able to see it.


Thanks so much!  We will try to get closer to the theater then.


----------



## LiloFan3

This probably sounds like a silly question, but I’m curious if anyone can tell me what kind of cups they serve hot chocolate in for MVMCP?  Most importantly do the cups have lids? Trying to gauge how easy or difficult it would be for me to carry a cup (I use a wheelchair). 
Thanks


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Don't know if it changed but in 2012, it was like a paper coffee cup with a lid.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Other years it's been more of a styrofoam type cup with lid...I hope we still find there are lids as it was definitely handy and with serving hot drinks it's likely a good risk management move on Disney's part.


----------



## indyannamom

Can someone post a pic and better description of the snow cones?  Are they pre packaged like the ones our Good Humor truck used to sell?  If they make them for you are there choices in flavors/syrups?  My oldest has some food allergies and I've been able to come up with substitutes for most of the offerings...knowing more about the snow ones would be awesome!


----------



## merfsko

I took a ridiculous amount of photos so...



LiloFan3 said:


> This probably sounds like a silly question, but I’m curious if anyone can tell me what kind of cups they serve hot chocolate in for MVMCP?  Most importantly do the cups have lids? Trying to gauge how easy or difficult it would be for me to carry a cup (I use a wheelchair).
> Thanks





disneydreamgirl said:


> Other years it's been more of a styrofoam type cup with lid...I hope we still find there are lids as it was definitely handy and with serving hot drinks it's likely a good risk management move on Disney's part.



Hot chocolate, (cold) apple cider and eggnog came in stryofoam-type cups with lids. (disneydreamgirl's description is right on- it's not quite styrofoam but it's not paper either?) The sparkling cider at Friar's Nook was served in a fancy clear plastic cup with no lid.




indyannamom said:


> Can someone post a pic and better description of the snow cones?  Are they pre packaged like the ones our Good Humor truck used to sell?  If they make them for you are there choices in flavors/syrups?  My oldest has some food allergies and I've been able to come up with substitutes for most of the offerings...knowing more about the snow ones would be awesome!



They make them, but are only available in blue. At Auntie Gravity's, they were brought out on trays pre-made. At Tortuga Tavern, you go right up to the food window, and while they were pre-made just to be more efficient, I did watch a CM make some at the end of the night on-demand since it was quieter.


----------



## DisneyMom93

LiloFan3 said:


> This probably sounds like a silly question, but I’m curious if anyone can tell me what kind of cups they serve hot chocolate in for MVMCP?  Most importantly do the cups have lids? Trying to gauge how easy or difficult it would be for me to carry a cup (I use a wheelchair).
> Thanks


On Nov 17 it was a thick paper coffee cup with a plastic lid.


----------



## KurtC

Holiday Wishes from the Contemporary last night


----------



## tgarre06

KurtC said:


> View attachment 286284 Holiday Wishes from the Contemporary last night


Thanks for posting this! Just got us so excited, staying there, leave Thursday!


----------



## MickeyReeds

Any idea what the wait times are like for 7 Dwarfs during the party?


----------



## GoofyK

We (2 adults) are attending the party on the 12th, is it better to do 1st or 2nd parade?
Currently no set schedule aside from dinner at BOG @ 4:40. Would like to meet scrooge but otherwise just enjoy the atmosphere.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

GoofyK said:


> We (2 adults) are attending the party on the 12th, is it better to do 1st or 2nd parade?
> Currently no set schedule aside from dinner at BOG @ 4:40. Would like to meet scrooge but otherwise just enjoy the atmosphere.



Second parade can be a bit less busy, but I recommend seeing the first because that last hour of the party is usually the least crowded. I'd rather do other things during that time than watch the parade.

You'll also want to check the weather, if there is a chance of rain definitely see the first parade.


----------



## Momtomouselover

I went to buy my MVMCP tickets and discovered a new sold out day. I couldn't decide between Dec 17 or 19th. Well, the 17th is sold out so the 19th it is! FYI


----------



## eschil

We were at the parties on Tuesday and Friday (both sold out) however while the crowds were manageable on Tuesday, Friday was insane. 

It was more crowded during the party than it had been all day. I expected it to be difficult to get around main st and the hub; however it was crowded away from those areas as well. Wait times for rides were between 20 and 30 minutes. 

Treat lines were long and the cast members were not the friendliest. At Pinocchio's, the cast member sighed when I asked for the four pack of cookies rather then the two pack. They were also out of hot chocolate when we stopped. 

Someone earlier was asking about Scrooge. We met him on Tuesday. We got in line at 6 and were done by 7:20. 

Also, we watched the parade from frontier land both nights. We got a spot close to 8 on Friday at the rope but there wasn't much available. Tuesday we found a spot at the rope at 7:45 with plenty of spots available.


----------



## eschil

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Limited Edition Contemporary Resort Holiday Merchandise


I found these today before we left for home. The pin, ornament, and tray are sitting next to me right now. The plate wasn't out and when I asked, the cast member explained they only had one left. They either sold really quickly or they didn't have very many to start.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

eschil said:


> We were at the parties on Tuesday and Friday (both sold out) however while the crowds were manageable on Tuesday, Friday was insane.
> 
> It was more crowded during the party than it had been all day. I expected it to be difficult to get around main st and the hub; however it was crowded away from those areas as well. Wait times for rides were between 20 and 30 minutes.
> 
> Treat lines were long and the cast members were not the friendliest. At Pinocchio's, the cast member sighed when I asked for the four pack of cookies rather then the two pack. They were also out of hot chocolate when we stopped.
> 
> Someone earlier was asking about Scrooge. We met him on Tuesday. We got in line at 6 and were done by 7:20.
> 
> Also, we watched the parade from frontier land both nights. We got a spot close to 8 on Friday at the rope but there wasn't much available. Tuesday we found a spot at the rope at 7:45 with plenty of spots available.



Thank you so much for posting!  We are going to, what is, as of today, a sold out party (thank goodness I bought our tickets a few days ago! I almost waited!).  This is such great info.  I completely re-configured our itinerary so we would end in Frontierland around 7:15 pm (to see Reindeer Wranglers) and be in place to find our spot for the first parade.  We are then going to walk through Fantasyland as the parade heads toward Main St., to go around to the Wishes dessert party with Plaza Garden viewing.  I was so on the fence about doing this, but, by keeping the reservation, I took the snacks out of the itinerary and we'll sit and eat what, hopefully, will be tastier desserts.  I don't know why I feel the need to tell you this!?  LOL!  Your report just re-assured me that I think I came up with a good plan and I feel a little less stressed now, thank you!!!



eschil said:


> I found these today before we left for home. The pin, ornament, and tray are sitting next to me right now. The plate wasn't out and when I asked, the cast member explained they only had one left. They either sold really quickly or they didn't have very many to start.



Oh dear  . . . I think I need that mug!  They are soooo cute!


----------



## areno79

eschil said:


> We were at the parties on Tuesday and Friday (both sold out) however while the crowds were manageable on Tuesday, Friday was insane.
> 
> It was more crowded during the party than it had been all day. I expected it to be difficult to get around main st and the hub; however it was crowded away from those areas as well. Wait times for rides were between 20 and 30 minutes.
> 
> Treat lines were long and the cast members were not the friendliest. At Pinocchio's, the cast member sighed when I asked for the four pack of cookies rather then the two pack. They were also out of hot chocolate when we stopped.
> 
> Someone earlier was asking about Scrooge. We met him on Tuesday. We got in line at 6 and were done by 7:20.
> 
> Also, we watched the parade from frontier land both nights. We got a spot close to 8 on Friday at the rope but there wasn't much available. Tuesday we found a spot at the rope at 7:45 with plenty of spots available.


That worries me a bit because the party I'm attending is Friday the 15th. Honestly trying to figure out how to pack it all in!! Last year we did the dessert party, and while the parade viewing was worth it, I felt like it sucked up SO much for the regular party time. The only character I care about is Jack Skellington, and I want a good spot for the fireworks.


----------



## Mini girls

Just checked the weather for the 7th. SOOOO disappointed.  The temperature drops to 64 on Thursday.  We were really looking forward to sun and warm temperatures.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

eschil said:


> We were at the parties on Tuesday and Friday (both sold out) however while the crowds were manageable on Tuesday, Friday was insane.
> 
> It was more crowded during the party than it had been all day. I expected it to be difficult to get around main st and the hub; however it was crowded away from those areas as well. Wait times for rides were between 20 and 30 minutes.
> 
> Treat lines were long and the cast members were not the friendliest. At Pinocchio's, the cast member sighed when I asked for the four pack of cookies rather then the two pack. They were also out of hot chocolate when we stopped.
> 
> Someone earlier was asking about Scrooge. We met him on Tuesday. We got in line at 6 and were done by 7:20.
> 
> Also, we watched the parade from frontier land both nights. We got a spot close to 8 on Friday at the rope but there wasn't much available. Tuesday we found a spot at the rope at 7:45 with plenty of spots available.


I wonder why Friday felt so much worse if they were both sold out.


----------



## eschil

Skallywag Steph said:


> I wonder why Friday felt so much worse if they were both sold out.


There really seemed to be more people. The hub and Main Street were filled both nights but on Friday, the walkways in fantasyland were crowded, the liberty square area was crowded. It was even difficult to walk around tommorowland. 

In addition, the ride lines and character lines that I saw seemed full too. On Tuesday, we had no problems moving around those same areas. 

In both tomorrowland and fantasyland by Peter Pan, there were cast members holding the keep left/right signs. I have never seen that at a party before.


----------



## twinklebug

I believe the number of tickets until "sold out" will go up and down according to how Disney has the night staffed, and that is all determined by their analysts looking at historic and current average daytime attendance. If so, then Fridays will always have a higher number of tickets permitted to be sold and even if not sold out may feel more crowded than say a Tuesday.

I was watching ResortTV1's livestream from the party last night (he and his sister did a great job) and I felt the party was considerably more crowded than an EMH evening. Although he was excited to be there and claimed that the party was well worth the price of admission, I suspect they got their tickets for free from a sponsor whom he mentioned many times. Who wouldn't feel it was worth it if their tickets were free?


----------



## MartDM

Can anyone give me an estimate of what time the end of the first parade will have cleared Frontierland (in other words, when the ropes barricaded will be removed)?  We're trying to figure out a touring plan for the party, and want to avoid getting roadblocked by the parade.  Thanks!


----------



## TinkOhio

Uh-oh!  I've been waiting to buy our party tickets in an effort to avoid attending on a rainy day.  My hopes were to wait until the weather looked a little more certain, but the last of the three days that we can attend, the 17th, sold out earlier today.  I thought Friday, the 15th would sell out first.  Should I bite the bullet and buy the tickets now?  We went to a MNSSHP on a rainy night, and it really mad things less enjoyable.  But at least it was a warm rain!  I really hate the idea of attending an outdoor Christmas party in the chilly rain. The weather app that I use is forecasting 40% chance of rain on Thursday, and 20% on Friday.  My gut tells me to go with Thursday because forecasts so far out aren't exactly reliable and a Friday will most likely be very crowded and sell out soon.  Thoughts?


----------



## twinklebug

TinkOhio said:


> Uh-oh!  I've been waiting to buy our party tickets in an effort to avoid attending on a rainy day.  My hopes were to wait until the weather looked a little more certain, but the last of the three days that we can attend, the 17th, sold out earlier today.  I thought Friday, the 15th would sell out first.  Should I bite the bullet and buy the tickets now?  We went to a MNSSHP on a rainy night, and it really mad things less enjoyable.  But at least it was a warm rain!  I really hate the idea of attending an outdoor Christmas party in the chilly rain. The weather app that I use is forecasting 40% chance of rain on Thursday, and 20% on Friday.  My gut tells me to go with Thursday because forecasts so far out aren't exactly reliable and a Friday will most likely be very crowded and sell out soon.  Thoughts?



Undercovertourist is still showing they have tickets for the night of the 17th. (I was just on there checking out car rental prices, they seem to be slightly better than the rest)


----------



## TinkOhio

Ok, now I'm really confused!  Will that party (the 17th) be even more crowded because it's closer to Christmas and already sold out on the Disney website? Or do you think it will be less crowded because it's a Sunday?


----------



## twinklebug

TinkOhio said:


> Ok, now I'm really confused!  Will that party (the 17th) be even more crowded because it's closer to Christmas and already sold out on the Disney website? Or do you think it will be less crowded because it's a Sunday?


I think only Disney knows the answer to your question, it's a good one though.


----------



## Monorail_Man_NJ

Just back attended the Nov 26th party.  Can answer any recent questions.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

eschil said:


> There really seemed to be more people. The hub and Main Street were filled both nights but on Friday, the walkways in fantasyland were crowded, the liberty square area was crowded. It was even difficult to walk around tommorowland.
> 
> In addition, the ride lines and character lines that I saw seemed full too. On Tuesday, we had no problems moving around those same areas.
> 
> In both tomorrowland and fantasyland by Peter Pan, there were cast members holding the keep left/right signs. I have never seen that at a party before.



Oh wow.  I was in MK over Christmas week 2015 and they didn't even have those signs then!  I just want to thank you, again (and all who have posted their reports on here).  Your info has really been invaluable in planning out our party night.  



TinkOhio said:


> Uh-oh!  I've been waiting to buy our party tickets in an effort to avoid attending on a rainy day.  My hopes were to wait until the weather looked a little more certain, but the last of the three days that we can attend, the 17th, sold out earlier today.  I thought Friday, the 15th would sell out first.  Should I bite the bullet and buy the tickets now?  We went to a MNSSHP on a rainy night, and it really mad things less enjoyable.  But at least it was a warm rain!  I really hate the idea of attending an outdoor Christmas party in the chilly rain. The weather app that I use is forecasting 40% chance of rain on Thursday, and 20% on Friday.  My gut tells me to go with Thursday because forecasts so far out aren't exactly reliable and a Friday will most likely be very crowded and sell out soon.  Thoughts?



I think, particularly with that last week, the chances of all of those parties selling out is pretty high.  I, too, was going to wait to buy our Dec. 17 tickets (I really wanted to put some Disney Rewards points toward them), but after Dec. 1 sold out, I decided I couldn't wait any longer.  There is just no way to predict the weather.  I would make your best guess now and buy your tickets.  Personally, I would go with Thursday over Friday as I would imagine most locals would pick the Friday to attend.


----------



## CrazyaboutCinderella

djc9699 said:


> Me too! This is our first time going at Christmas and we are going to the last MVMCP. I cannot wait to see the Christmas decorations and visit the storytellers at Epcot.


We are going to the last MVMCP this year too and it is our first time! We are so excited.


----------



## Sbunit

How accurate are Orlando weather forecasts 4-5 days out regarding rain?  Trying to figure out how to go about our schedule, we arrive on Thursday!


----------



## jlwhitney

Mini girls said:


> Just checked the weather for the 7th. SOOOO disappointed.  The temperature drops to 64 on Thursday.  We were really looking forward to sun and warm temperatures.



Haha, I live in NE FL and going next weekend and loving the forecast! I want a nice cold Disney trip, I get so tired of sweating and being hot!


----------



## chiisai

Mini girls said:


> Just checked the weather for the 7th. SOOOO disappointed.  The temperature drops to 64 on Thursday.  We were really looking forward to sun and warm temperatures.



80s was a bit high, but I would have liked 70s. I just checked for us. It's expected to be low to mid 60s as the high when we are there, sandwiched between 70s before and after.  Win some, lose some.  Will be figuring out carrying coats.  I think high 40s is a bit cool for just layers in the early morning.  Will carry bigger backpacks for stuffing coats I think.


----------



## areno79

Monorail_Man_NJ said:


> Just back attended the Nov 26th party.  Can answer any recent questions.


Can you confirm where Jack Skellington was located? Some of the blogs are saying Storybooks circus, but last year he was over near Liberty Square.TIA!


----------



## MickeyReeds

Monorail_Man_NJ said:


> Just back attended the Nov 26th party. Can answer any recent questions.



Do you know how long the wait for 7 Dwarfs Mine train was during the party?


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Monorail_Man_NJ said:


> Just back attended the Nov 26th party.  Can answer any recent questions.


Do you know what time Nick & Judy come out, also do they sign autographs?


----------



## MoreThanThis

*Question*
I just found a lunch reservations for Be Our Guest at 1:45 PM, will they let me in with just the MVMCP ticket or will they require an additional ticket to be purchased for us to eat there before party time?


----------



## Bree

MoreThanThis said:


> *Question*
> I just found a lunch reservations for Be Our Guest at 1:45 PM, will they let me in with just the MVMCP ticket or will they require an additional ticket to be purchased for us to eat there before party time?



You will need regular park admission to go to that ADR.


----------



## monique5

@Cluelyss - Target GC. I was told can’t use to purchase another GC. Thoughts?


----------



## lchuck

monique5 said:


> @Cluelyss - Target GC. I was told can’t use to purchase another GC. Thoughts?


Based on past experience, Target classifies Disney GCs as "Prepaid Entertainment" and thus you are allowed to buy them with Target GCs. I did this last year with no issues, but have no recent experience of my own to base it on. I'll be heading there shortly to get my Target GCs and will try it tomorrow.


----------



## eeyore986

I have a 4pm reservation at the plaza on our party night. We have 2 adults and 1 kid and trying to keep our goals low since this is our first time attending MVMCP. Kid would like to meet: Nick and Judy, Seven Dwarves,Moana. I can't wait in 2 hr lines- I will fall asleep (Narcolepsy) but will be fine if I walk around. We'd also like to catch Parade, Fireworks, shows and some magic shots.
Will a 4pm dining res cut into time we should be waiting for characters?  

I doubt we can do all this,  can anyone help me? How would you prioritize and what would you leave out?  We are going Dec. 14 but planned on adding another party after if we want more time. That only leaves 15th or 19th. We arrive early enough on the 12th but will have a early long travel day from West Coast.


----------



## munari

MickeyReeds said:


> Do you know how long the wait for 7 Dwarfs Mine train was during the party?


Not OP, but I went to the Dec 1st party. The wait was around 40-50 minutes basically the whole time-- I was pretty surprised! The party was sold out, though.


----------



## dazedx3

Mini girls said:


> Just checked the weather for the 7th. SOOOO disappointed.  The temperature drops to 64 on Thursday.  We were really looking forward to sun and warm temperatures.



Our 1st day in the parks is the 7th also.....changing our packing strategy somewhat..... Although we are from Wisconsin so we are pretty used to cold. I am outside today putting up Christmas decorations in a long sleeve t-shirt.


----------



## monique5

lchuck said:


> Based on past experience, Target classifies Disney GCs as "Prepaid Entertainment" and thus you are allowed to buy them with Target GCs. I did this last year with no issues, but have no recent experience of my own to base it on. I'll be heading there shortly to get my Target GCs and will try it tomorrow.



Thanks! Sound good. Post back here tomorrow please.


----------



## FigmentismyFave

Has anyone at a recent party noticed if the gray shirt with red sleeves is still around? I'll be at Tuesdays party.


----------



## twinklebug

dazedx3 said:


> Our 1st day in the parks is the 7th also.....changing our packing strategy somewhat..... Although we are from Wisconsin so we are pretty used to cold. I am outside today putting up Christmas decorations in a long sleeve t-shirt.


Yup! As long as it's not windy or rainy any temperature will be fine. The key is to keep moving and keep your skin dry (this means no sweat folks!).
Pro tip: pack a small bottle of lotion. Put it on the kids after washing their hands either with water/soap or the antibacterial gel. A child with chapped hands is a very sad, miserable child.


----------



## Mini girls

dazedx3 said:


> Our 1st day in the parks is the 7th also.....changing our packing strategy somewhat..... Although we are from Wisconsin so we are pretty used to cold. I am outside today putting up Christmas decorations in a long sleeve t-shirt.



I'm doing the same,  mild here on the west coast, still trying to figure out what to pack now.


----------



## Mini girls

chiisai said:


> 80s was a bit high, but I would have liked 70s. I just checked for us. It's expected to be low to mid 60s as the high when we are there, sandwiched between 70s before and after.  Win some, lose some.  Will be figuring out carrying coats.  I think high 40s is a bit cool for just layers in the early morning.  Will carry bigger backpacks for stuffing coats I think.



Are there lockers to put coats in when it warms up?


----------



## chiisai

Mini girls said:


> Are there lockers to put coats in when it warms up?



Yes, near the entrance. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/tips_for_touring/lockers.htm

"*Magic Kingdom -*


Inside the park on the right side just before you go under the train station
Standard (12.5” X 10” X 17”) $7 per day
Large (15.5” X 13” X 17”) $10 per day
Jumbo (17” x 22” x 26”) $15 per day"


----------



## Lorelei18

Any idea how long a wait is to meet Jack Sparrow and whether or not he signs autographs?   Probably one of the few characters my kids would want to meet at the party assuming the line isn't terrible.


----------



## grumpy28

FigmentismyFave said:


> Has anyone at a recent party noticed if the gray shirt with red sleeves is still around? I'll be at Tuesdays party.


It was still available at the Dec 1st party.


----------



## rlessig

Currently in line for sandy claws. We got in line at 5:00 with about 50 people already ahead of us. I will try to report back on what time he comes out.    
Edit to update. Jack just came out at 6:06


----------



## Cluelyss

lchuck said:


> Based on past experience, Target classifies Disney GCs as "Prepaid Entertainment" and thus you are allowed to buy them with Target GCs. I did this last year with no issues, but have no recent experience of my own to base it on. I'll be heading there shortly to get my Target GCs and will try it tomorrow.


This exactly. I’ve done it many times with no issue. It’s only in store, however; they will not let you purchase a GC with a GC online.


----------



## Cluelyss

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Do you know what time Nick & Judy come out, also do they sign autographs?


Nick and Judy do not sign.


----------



## Cluelyss

areno79 said:


> Can you confirm where Jack Skellington was located? Some of the blogs are saying Storybooks circus, but last year he was over near Liberty Square.TIA!


He was in Storybook Circus in 2014 and 2015. Last year he moved to the gazebo in Liberty Square (where he still is this year).


----------



## Cluelyss

Lorelei18 said:


> Any idea how long a wait is to meet Jack Sparrow and whether or not he signs autographs?   Probably one of the few characters my kids would want to meet at the party assuming the line isn't terrible.


Jack signs. Line up a half hour before his set is scheduled to begin and you’ll be one of the first to meet him.


----------



## J. Thaddeus Toad Esq.

How far in advance would we need to hop in line to meet the 7 dwarfs? I apologize if this question has already been addressed? I plan to go back and read al the posts but haven't had a chance to do so yet. We are attending the Christmas Party on 12/17 for the first time. Thanks in advance!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Cluelyss said:


> Nick and Judy do not sign.


Oh ok, just like last year. Thanks!


----------



## King Dominic

We were there for the party on 12/1. 7DMT was steady at about a 20-30 minute wait. Only character(s) we waited for was the Genie, who was with Jasmine. Probably waited a little over an hour but we rotated waiting in line and taking the kids on rides. We were able to do Haunted Mansion, Aladdin(twice), jingle cruise and pirates so that shows you how long(short)the lines were.

FYI, Astro Orbiter had the longest line by far. MDE app had the wait time at 50 minutes all night and I believe it. We didn’t ride it but when we were over there the line was crazy long.

Peter Pan was about 20 minutes or so. But it moved pretty steadily while walking through the queue.


----------



## FigmentismyFave

grumpy28 said:


> It was still available at the Dec 1st party.


Thank you!


----------



## Kiwibella88

CrazyaboutCinderella said:


> We are going to the last MVMCP this year too and it is our first time! We are so excited.



Us too!!! Last MVMCP and our first time! Popular combination hehe


----------



## Pdollar88

Went on 12/1 after freaking out about it on here for a while. I shouldn't have worried. Even though it was sold out, I had a great time! I didn't ride many attractions because I had already checked them all off from 7 am opening on, but the waits seemed manageable.

I was able to snag a good spot for the parade by the Country Bears at about 5-10 before the parade started. Then I hoofed it over to Main Street (hoping to get to talking Mickey) in time to see about half of the parade from beside the tree, facing the castle. It was magical -- and I got the best of both worlds. The fireworks were a similar story - I got close to the hub, near the Adventureland/Liberty Square area and had a wonderful view of the castle with no obstructions or kids on shoulders.

All of my character waits were moderate or lighter than I expected - I checked off Jack, Nick and Judy, Scrooge and Donald, Rapunzel/Flynn and Tiana/Naveen, and talking Mickey. Mary Poppins either didn't show up or was pretty late for her last set, or I would have gotten her too. No character attendant was out for her - so I felt like it wasn't going to happen. 

Grabbed free treats twice at two stops (Tortuga and Pinocchio), took several of the special Photopass photos around the park, and got my Sorcerer's card. All in all, it was sooooo fabulous and made me really enjoy the Christmas party more than the last time I did it. 

*Disclaimer - I was a solo traveler, so that made maneuvering easier.


----------



## jlwhitney

Cluelyss said:


> Nick and Judy do not sign.



How popular/long are their line?


----------



## jlwhitney

Pdollar88 said:


> Went on 12/1 after freaking out about it on here for a while. I shouldn't have worried. Even though it was sold out, I had a great time! I didn't ride many attractions because I had already checked them all off from 7 am opening on, but the waits seemed manageable.
> 
> I was able to snag a good spot for the parade by the Country Bears at about 5-10 before the parade started. Then I hoofed it over to Main Street (hoping to get to talking Mickey) in time to see about half of the parade from beside the tree, facing the castle. It was magical -- and I got the best of both worlds. The fireworks were a similar story - I got close to the hub, near the Adventureland/Liberty Square area and had a wonderful view of the castle with no obstructions or kids on shoulders.
> 
> All of my character waits were moderate or lighter than I expected - I checked off Jack, Nick and Judy, Scrooge and Donald, Rapunzel/Flynn and Tiana/Naveen, and talking Mickey. Mary Poppins either didn't show up or was pretty late for her last set, or I would have gotten her too. No character attendant was out for her - so I felt like it wasn't going to happen.
> 
> Grabbed free treats twice at two stops (Tortuga and Pinocchio), took several of the special Photopass photos around the park, and got my Sorcerer's card. All in all, it was sooooo fabulous and made me really enjoy the Christmas party more than the last time I did it.
> 
> *Disclaimer - I was a solo traveler, so that made maneuvering easier.



Sounds like you had a great time! I think alot of depends on the type of crowd. We have been to parties where all the character lines are crazy long but other parties they are more manageable. All depends what the crowd is wanting to do that night.

Nights with AP discounts seem to have longer character lines IMO since they tend to be a lot of the locals and those more into that then the average day person that isn't even sure what is all going on.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

jlwhitney said:


> How popular/long are their line?


VERY popular.

Nick/Judy, 7D, Jack, and Moana as far as I can tell are the really HUGE draws with the longest lines and if I was doing characters, I would be in line at 4PM for whichever of the 4 was most important to me.


----------



## Pdollar88

jlwhitney said:


> Sounds like you had a great time! I think alot of depends on the type of crowd. We have been to parties where all the character lines are crazy long but other parties they are more manageable. All depends what the crowd is wanting to do that night.
> 
> Nights with AP discounts seem to have longer character lines IMO since they tend to be a lot of the locals and those more into that then the average day person that isn't even sure what is all going on.



That was a night with an AP discount - because I used mine to get that whopping $4 or so off. 

But really, the character lines weren't bad. Maybe I just lucked out! Moana did look crazy busy and the lines behind me built very quickly.


----------



## kyomagi

Ugh.  What are the odds.  First, my spur of the moment halloween party trip gets a ton of rain, now my first Christmas party is going to get rain too.  Bad luck (going to 12/8's party)


----------



## Cluelyss

J. Thaddeus Toad Esq. said:


> How far in advance would we need to hop in line to meet the 7 dwarfs? I apologize if this question has already been addressed? I plan to go back and read al the posts but haven't had a chance to do so yet. We are attending the Christmas Party on 12/17 for the first time. Thanks in advance!


They start meeting at 6:15 so I’d recommend lining up about an hour prior. You’ll be among the first to meet them and will be done before the party officially starts.


----------



## JoJoGirl

kyomagi said:


> Ugh.  What are the odds.  First, my spur of the moment halloween party trip gets a ton of rain, now my first Christmas party is going to get rain too.  Bad luck (going to 12/8's party)



We have tickets for the 8th also.  Crossing my fingers that the showers will pass by earlier in the day — cold I can handle, but cold AND rain, not so fun!   Plus, it wouldn’t be the greatest thing for my 77-year-old mom.  On the bright side, maybe with rain in the forecast, the party will not sell out and crowds will be thinner.  Here’s hoping!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Pdollar88 said:


> Went on 12/1 after freaking out about it on here for a while. I shouldn't have worried. Even though it was sold out, I had a great time! I didn't ride many attractions because I had already checked them all off from 7 am opening on, but the waits seemed manageable.
> 
> *I was able to snag a good spot for the parade by the Country Bears at about 5-10 before the parade started.* Then I hoofed it over to Main Street (hoping to get to talking Mickey) in time to see about half of the parade from beside the tree, facing the castle. It was magical -- and I got the best of both worlds. The fireworks were a similar story - I got close to the hub, near the Adventureland/Liberty Square area and had a wonderful view of the castle with no obstructions or kids on shoulders.
> 
> All of my character waits were moderate or lighter than I expected - I checked off Jack, Nick and Judy, Scrooge and Donald, Rapunzel/Flynn and Tiana/Naveen, and talking Mickey. Mary Poppins either didn't show up or was pretty late for her last set, or I would have gotten her too. No character attendant was out for her - so I felt like it wasn't going to happen.
> 
> Grabbed free treats twice at two stops (Tortuga and Pinocchio), took several of the special Photopass photos around the park, and got my Sorcerer's card. All in all, it was sooooo fabulous and made me really enjoy the Christmas party more than the last time I did it.
> 
> *Disclaimer - I was a solo traveler, so that made maneuvering easier.



Oh, this is such great news!!!  I have been worrying so much about our MVMCP night (it's sold out as well), but I feel better now.  We plan on seeing the Reindeer Wranglers show at 8:05 pm and then staying put for the parade.  It sounds like we may be in luck for a good spot.  Thanks for posting your report!


----------



## Hope Soda

This will be our second year attending the party. Last year, while waiting for the 7 Dwarfs, a few of the other people waiting had brought little things to share with everyone in line. Is this a thing, or were we just lucky to have been surrounded by generous people?

I am thinking about bringing some led toys and dum-dums for my kids, and to share while waiting in line for Sandy Claus and while waiting for the fireworks to begin.

Any other ideas to help keep my kids (7 and 4) from driving everyone crazy while we wait in line?


----------



## King Dominic

Hope Soda said:


> This will be our second year attending the party. Last year, while waiting for the 7 Dwarfs, a few of the other people waiting had brought little things to share with everyone in line. Is this a thing, or were we just lucky to have been surrounded by generous people?
> 
> I am thinking about bringing some led toys and dum-dums for my kids, and to share while waiting in line for Sandy Claus and while waiting for the fireworks to begin.
> 
> Any other ideas to help keep my kids (7 and 4) from driving everyone crazy while we wait in line?



We were at the 12/1 party and the others in line had no issues with us taking the kids on rides and switching people holding our spot in line. We told them ahead of time that we were all going up as a group so they didn't think we were letting people jump in line. Worked out great!


----------



## Mini girls

JoJoGirl said:


> We have tickets for the 8th also.  Crossing my fingers that the showers will pass by earlier in the day — cold I can handle, but cold AND rain, not so fun!   Plus, it wouldn’t be the greatest thing for my 77-year-old mom.  On the bright side, maybe with rain in the forecast, the party will not sell out and crowds will be thinner.  Here’s hoping!



Going on the 7th,  everyday that gets closer, the weather report gets worse.  Do they cancel parades or anything if it rains?


----------



## Sunshinedaydream

I procrastinated too much in purchasing MVMCP tickets for the 17th and it is now sold out. Are there ever any tickets put back in the pool for the day, say if someone swaps their day or cancels through Disney. I know the tickets are non-refundable and the chances are slim, but wanted to check before moving around park days for another party. Thanks!


----------



## jhelms89

Mini girls said:


> Going on the 7th,  everyday that gets closer, the weather report gets worse.  Do they cancel parades or anything if it rains?



I know. its making me super angry. We are just there for 3 days and the weather is going to be cold with the rain on Friday and now maybe pushing into Saturday. I can deal with rain but Im sure if its raining they will cancel the castle show and parade.


----------



## AnneK

I live in Wisconsin, it's rainy today with a high of 53. Totally bearable outside (but then again, we're northerners). We aren't going to the party on the 8th, but are planning to rope drop MK that day. Hoping for low crowds due to the weather.


----------



## Buddy40

jhelms89 said:


> I know. its making me super angry. We are just there for 3 days and the weather is going to be cold with the rain on Friday and now maybe pushing into Saturday. I can deal with rain but Im sure if its raining they will cancel the castle show and parade.


Same here.  Making a quick 4-day trip.  Going to MVMCP on the 7th & 11th.  Coming from the northeast, don't mind cooler temps (although in the mid-70's would have been preferred), but cool & rainy at night, uugh.


----------



## klangl6

Mini girls said:


> Going on the 7th,  everyday that gets closer, the weather report gets worse.  Do they cancel parades or anything if it rains?



I hope they don't.  We're going on the 7th as well.


----------



## Cluelyss

Hope Soda said:


> This will be our second year attending the party. Last year, while waiting for the 7 Dwarfs, a few of the other people waiting had brought little things to share with everyone in line. Is this a thing, or were we just lucky to have been surrounded by generous people?
> 
> I am thinking about bringing some led toys and dum-dums for my kids, and to share while waiting in line for Sandy Claus and while waiting for the fireworks to begin.
> 
> Any other ideas to help keep my kids (7 and 4) from driving everyone crazy while we wait in line?


Just luck. Guests often “pixie dust” other guests. We’ve taken glow bracelets for our kiddos to pass out to other children before the parade - they love sharing with other kids and definitely helps pass the time. 

We also love playing Heads Up while we wait. There’s even a Disney version that you can download for free if you’re in the parks! (I think it was $0.99 to download from home)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

We attended MVMCP Dec 1st and had a great time!  Many thanks to posters here for helping us get done what we really wanted!!!  It was a sold out party, but really didn't feel that bad.  Now, I say that as someone who DID opt for the dessert party to get the fireworks viewing spot, and opted to go to the SECOND parade.  

This is what we (my 11yo daughter and I) did...

6:15 *Scrooge/Donald* line (maybe 5-7 parties in front of us -- moved very quickly -- cute pic and done at 7:10 pm)
Grab cookies, shop! (did lots of shopping... got shirts and pins)
Check out Tomorrowland dance party & stage show (didn't stay too long... mostly peeked in... pretty cute!)
8:15 castle lighting (watched from the hub; cute)
*8:45 Check in for dessert party*
*9:15 head to reserved area*
*9:25 castle stage show*
*10:00 fireworks*
*10:40 get spot for 11pm parade *(Frontierland -- sat right behind rope line; great view and parade exceeded expectations!)
11:20 rides (Big Thunder x 3, Pirates)
11:45 *Sandy Clause* (20min wait!)
Get sorcerer party cards
Somewhere in there, we managed to catch snow on Main St. on two separate occasions.

Extra thanks to @OhioStateBuckeye for the tip to get in line for Scrooge/Donald at 6:15.  That was our ONE MUST DO M&G!  I was planning on 6:30ish, but that line built VERY QUICKLY behind us and was much longer in just those 15min!  Then we lucked out with Sandy Clause... the only other M&G we wanted to try for... our plan was to try toward the end of the party, gambling that the line wouldn't be long and that they'd still be letting people in. Worked out beautifully -- a 20min wait.  And they kept letting people in line up until at least midnight -- the line stayed about that 20-min length until we left the area.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mini girls said:


> Going on the 7th,  everyday that gets closer, the weather report gets worse.  Do they cancel parades or anything if it rains?



Yes. There is a chance the parades will be canceled if the rain is very heavy or if there is lightning in the area. Also, if it is sprinkling the parade could run without a few floats. I believe the giant princess float does not go in the rain. So if there is a chance of rain make sure to see the first parade just in case the rain holds off.

If it is raining, go to the storybook circus area and look under the overhang at the train station. In the past, when it rained Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Santa Goofy and Scrooge would all shelter together there and it made for a great, rare picture. 



Sunshinedaydream said:


> I procrastinated too much in purchasing MVMCP tickets for the 17th and it is now sold out. Are there ever any tickets put back in the pool for the day, say if someone swaps their day or cancels through Disney. I know the tickets are non-refundable and the chances are slim, but wanted to check before moving around park days for another party. Thanks!



Not really, sorry. There is a chance if you maybe ask at the concierge at your resort when you are there, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## lchuck

monique5 said:


> Thanks! Sound good. Post back here tomorrow please.


FYI, It worked exactly the same as last year. No issues with purchasing Disney GCs using the Target GCs we bought during yesterday's sale.  Just a note...if you are buying a larger number, you will notice that once the clerk finishes the payment process, their terminal will appear to hang for 1-2 minutes. This appears to be when the system is actually activating the Disney GCs and it must take a few seconds per card. Last year the clerk started freaking out, so this year I warned the clerk and we both twiddled our thumbs until it finally spit out my receipt. Thanks!


----------



## monique5

lchuck said:


> FYI, It worked exactly the same as last year. No issues with purchasing Disney GCs using the Target GCs we bought during yesterday's sale.  Just a note...if you are buying a larger number, you will notice that once the clerk finishes the payment process, their terminal will appear to hang for 1-2 minutes. This appears to be when the system is actually activating the Disney GCs and it must take a few seconds per card. Last year the clerk started freaking out, so this year I warned the clerk and we both twiddled our thumbs until it finally spit out my receipt. Thanks!




 This was posted on FB yesterday too, Target Rep on FB stated Disney GC were okay purchase. Glad to hear from someone that went today and thanks for the tip about delay. I will go after work today or tomorrow.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bon Voyage Breakfast hours expanded
> Starting December 17th. Reservations now available.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/bon-v...akfast-boardwalk-expanded-offer-reservations/



Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Went to the December 1 party that was sold out. FYI crowds probably weren't bad if you are doing party items, but if you are looking to do rides good luck trying to get anything fast before 10pm. Rides were only minimal lines after Holiday wishes was completed and even then it was still long for 7DMT, Space Mtn, PP, etc. Very disappointing that they don't offer fast passes still because it ruins the magic of the night when you have to wait in line after the previous day of scoring multiple fast passes and barely having to wait in line. So if you are going to the party mostly for rides, be prepared.


----------



## JeanBean20

Just joining this thread for our party on 12/19 - super excited!


----------



## chiisai

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Went to the December 1 party that was sold out. FYI crowds probably weren't bad if you are doing party items, but if you are looking to do rides good luck trying to get anything fast before 10pm. Rides were only minimal lines after Holiday wishes was completed and even then it was still long for 7DMT, Space Mtn, PP, etc. Very disappointing that they don't offer fast passes still because it ruins the magic of the night when you have to wait in line after the previous day of scoring multiple fast passes and barely having to wait in line. So if you are going to the party mostly for rides, be prepared.



Wow, sorry to hear that! We will prepare. I'm sure ours will sell out.  Maybe we will just end up eating snacks and wandering around.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

chiisai said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that! We will prepare. I'm sure ours will sell out.  Maybe we will just end up eating snacks and wandering around.


Some of the less popular ones were still walk-ons, and towards the end of the night it was better, so you'll still have a great time! I just had been expecting lower wait times earlier in the evening as was a little disappointed. But the snacks, parade, fireworks, etc were all still awesome! Note: it is super important to be somewhere in front-ish of the castle for fireworks. If you try and view them behind the castle by BOG area some of the fireworks are in front of you and some are behind you. Worth braving a more crowded area for the good view!


----------



## J. Thaddeus Toad Esq.

Cluelyss said:


> They start meeting at 6:15 so I’d recommend lining up about an hour prior. You’ll be among the first to meet them and will be done before the party officially starts.



Thanks for the info. Hoping to hit the dwarfs, Moana and whoever we can catch in the Storybook area.

Is Main Street Mickey in holiday attire at all times or just during the party?


----------



## Mini girls

jhelms89 said:


> I know. its making me super angry. We are just there for 3 days and the weather is going to be cold with the rain on Friday and now maybe pushing into Saturday. I can deal with rain but Im sure if its raining they will cancel the castle show and parade.



We're from the Pacific Northwest, so rain and temperature are normal for us, but was looking forward to sun and warm temperatures.  Here, our rain lasts for hours, hoping that the Florida rain doesn't last long or isn't as hard.


----------



## Clueless_about_Disney

Hi, I saw the notice that the Magic Express is now picking up guests 4 hours prior to scheduled departure... Our return flight is at 6:25am (yes.... but FREE using miles so we are living with it), are we going to *REALLY* be picked up at 2:30am to head to the airport?  Is the ticket counters open at that time so that bags can be checked?  If so, once through security will *anything* be open at that time?  We are Pre Check, we don't want to be laying in the floor sleeping for hours with two kids (8 and 11).  Is our best option Uber and staying in bed for another hour?  If so, what time should we get picked up?  Presume we'd need XL since it is 4 of us plus luggage.  Thanks!


----------



## Janet McDonald

Clueless_about_Disney said:


> Hi, I saw the notice that the Magic Express is now picking up guests 4 hours prior to scheduled departure... Our return flight is at 6:25am (yes.... but FREE using miles so we are living with it), are we going to *REALLY* be picked up at 2:30am to head to the airport?  Is the ticket counters open at that time so that bags can be checked?  If so, once through security will *anything* be open at that time?  We are Pre Check, we don't want to be laying in the floor sleeping for hours with two kids (8 and 11).  Is our best option Uber and staying in bed for another hour?  If so, what time should we get picked up?  Presume we'd need XL since it is 4 of us plus luggage.  Thanks!



We had a 6:00 am flight a year ago and I'll be honest it was awful.  Picked us up at 3:00 am, got to airport and to the terminal pretty quick and basically we all layed on the floor and slept.  Only thing open was nasty nathans hot dogs and who wants a greasy wiener at 4:00 am.  Not me. We were already "Disney" tired so not a great ending to the trip.  Our flight out at in three weeks is at 5:00 PM.  If at all possible I would uber an hour or two later.  Maybe someone on here has tried it.


----------



## Cluelyss

J. Thaddeus Toad Esq. said:


> Is Main Street Mickey in holiday attire at all times or just during the party?


Just during the party.


----------



## prmatz

Clueless_about_Disney said:


> Hi, I saw the notice that the Magic Express is now picking up guests 4 hours prior to scheduled departure... Our return flight is at 6:25am (yes.... but FREE using miles so we are living with it), are we going to *REALLY* be picked up at 2:30am to head to the airport?  Is the ticket counters open at that time so that bags can be checked?  If so, once through security will *anything* be open at that time?  We are Pre Check, we don't want to be laying in the floor sleeping for hours with two kids (8 and 11).  Is our best option Uber and staying in bed for another hour?  If so, what time should we get picked up?  Presume we'd need XL since it is 4 of us plus luggage.  Thanks!



Last week our flight was at 9am and we were picked up at 4:50am. We get to MCO 3+ hours early, but security wouldn't let anyone line up until within 2 hours of the flight. Such a stressful mess.


----------



## KurtC

Sbunit said:


> How accurate are Orlando weather forecasts 4-5 days out regarding rain?  Trying to figure out how to go about our schedule, we arrive on Thursday!


There's a 30% chance that they will 50% accurate 60% of the time.  I am here now and the long range forecast for Thursday and Friday this week has changed at least twice a day.


----------



## monique5

Thanks to all the posted about Target Gift Card (@Cluelyss ) and experiences yesterday! I purchased Target GC on Sunday and went last night to purchase our Disney GC! Woo-hoo! One more thing off my list!


----------



## monique5

*10D Until our Disney Christmas Vacation!* ​


----------



## monique5

@FinnsMom7 - Hope are you back to normal! 
You leave this week!


----------



## FinnsMom7

monique5 said:


> @FinnsMom7 - Hope are you back to normal!
> You leave this week!


I am, I just have to survive today and tomorrow at work - i took Thursday off to "relax" clean and pack - I can't wait to be in the car on the way to airport!!!


----------



## LvsTnk

Just wondering if anyone knows if they have a MVMCP phone cover this year. I didn’t see it anywhere in the merchandise updates but we love ours from last year and wanted to get another.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Clueless_about_Disney said:


> Hi, I saw the notice that the Magic Express is now picking up guests 4 hours prior to scheduled departure... Our return flight is at 6:25am (yes.... but FREE using miles so we are living with it), are we going to *REALLY* be picked up at 2:30am to head to the airport?  Is the ticket counters open at that time so that bags can be checked?  If so, once through security will *anything* be open at that time?  We are Pre Check, we don't want to be laying in the floor sleeping for hours with two kids (8 and 11).  Is our best option Uber and staying in bed for another hour?  If so, what time should we get picked up?  Presume we'd need XL since it is 4 of us plus luggage.  Thanks!


I don't know about the XL... I can tell you that this past Sunday at 4:30pm, we took UberX to the airport from the Contemporary.  Waited 4min, fare was $8.13 (then I added a tip).  We were at the airport by 5:15 for our 6:50 flight.  The app said we were upgraded to XL free of charge -- guess he was the closest and there wasn't demand at that moment for XL.  No idea how typical ANY of this is or what to expect really early in the morning, but it was our experience just a couple of days ago.

When I saw DME was picking up 4 hours ahead, I decided against it -- seems ridiculous to me, especially as we have TSA pre-check, AND MCO isn't allowing people through security until you're within 2hrs of your flight.  We already had our boarding passes and weren't checking bags.  We had plenty of time using Uber and leaving when we did -- and we got an extra 1.5hrs+ in the park rather than sitting in an airport.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Clueless_about_Disney said:


> Hi, I saw the notice that the Magic Express is now picking up guests 4 hours prior to scheduled departure... Our return flight is at 6:25am (yes.... but FREE using miles so we are living with it), are we going to *REALLY* be picked up at 2:30am to head to the airport?  Is the ticket counters open at that time so that bags can be checked?  If so, once through security will *anything* be open at that time?  We are Pre Check, we don't want to be laying in the floor sleeping for hours with two kids (8 and 11).  Is our best option Uber and staying in bed for another hour?  If so, what time should we get picked up?  Presume we'd need XL since it is 4 of us plus luggage.  Thanks!



I would use uber.  In fact, we use uber or a private car to get back to MCO all the time (can't handle DME any more!).  At that hour, with pre-check, I would get uber about 3 hours before your flight (we've done 2 1/2, but it kind of makes me nervous - though your flight is super early).  That gives you 30 minutes to get to the airport, 30 minutes to check bags and then you will be within your 2 hour window to get through security.  You may still end up waiting an hour or more for your flight, but at least you won't be late.


----------



## jhelms89

Mini girls said:


> Going on the 7th,  everyday that gets closer, the weather report gets worse.  Do they cancel parades or anything if it rains?


Its looking OK for the 7th but looks we are getting screwed for the 8th. First Christmas party for us and its looks to be ruined.  I know GOD has more important things to work on but we seriously need some weather miracles.


----------



## klangl6

jhelms89 said:


> Its looking OK for the 7th but looks we are getting screwed for the 8th. First Christmas party for us and its looks to be ruined.  I know GOD has more important things to work on but we seriously need some weather miracles.



The weather is changing so much, it's definitely possible that it will get better.


----------



## djc9699

monique5 said:


> *10D Until our Disney Christmas Vacation!* ​


Me too!


----------



## kyomagi

Well with the current status of the 8th being a literal wash out, we changed our party day with disney to the 7th.  Plan is land, get to hotel, relax and go to the party.  We have a 2 day park ticket so we might go back to MK in the early afternoon or morning and do some shopping and then leave when the rain starts and head over to DS.  Hopefully weather holds up for Epcot on saturday


----------



## monique5

Tonight’s party is now sold out.


----------



## jhelms89

kyomagi said:


> Well with the current status of the 8th being a literal wash out, we changed our party day with disney to the 7th.  Plan is land, get to hotel, relax and go to the party.  We have a 2 day park ticket so we might go back to MK in the early afternoon or morning and do some shopping and then leave when the rain starts and head over to DS.  Hopefully weather holds up for Epcot on saturday


I wish that was an option for us. We are arriving Thursday between 8 and 9pm and leaving Sunday at 8pm


----------



## kyomagi

jhelms89 said:


> I wish that was an option for us. We are arriving Thursday between 8 and 9pm and leaving Sunday at 8pm




well fingers crossed for you, hopefully the rain gets pushed off later into the night


----------



## jhelms89

kyomagi said:


> well fingers crossed for you, hopefully the rain gets pushed off later into the night


yeah they have already pushed out the rain from Friday morning. I'm hoping the system will speed up and the rain will end up happening in the middle of the night.


----------



## fiversmama

We are attending the 12/17 party, and until tonight had not been able to book a dinner ADR at BOG for ANY night during our trip. An 8:10 res came up tonight during the party. I know this is personal preference for a lot of people, but should we take time out of the party to have dinner at BOG? We won't be waiting in line for pics with characters, and had planned to attend the 11:00pm parade, and otherwise just enjoy the night, the rides and the decorations. Pros and cons? Thoughts??


----------



## Genieyourefree

Going to MVMCP on Sunday! I’ve been to Disney 15 times but never during the Christmas season! I’m so excited


----------



## LindsayK

OK, dumb question.  We arrive at Disney this Saturday.  We are staying at CBR and qualified for the $75 gift card, and plan on buying our tickets with the GC.  We plan on going to the party on 12/12.  Is it possible to buy the tickets at our hotel when we check in?  We are going to Disney Springs on 12/9 in the evening after we get checked in, is there a place there to buy them?  Thanks for you help!  This thread has given me tons of info!!


----------



## DisneyDad2015

fiversmama said:


> We are attending the 12/17 party, and until tonight had not been able to book a dinner ADR at BOG for ANY night during our trip. An 8:10 res came up tonight during the party. I know this is personal preference for a lot of people, but should we take time out of the party to have dinner at BOG? We won't be waiting in line for pics with characters, and had planned to attend the 11:00pm parade, and otherwise just enjoy the night, the rides and the decorations. Pros and cons? Thoughts??



Like you said, it's all personal preference. Just look at the itinerary for the party and see what kind of things you may miss by being at BOG for at least an hour, and determine whether or not they're worth missing to you. And keep looking for pre-party ADR's for BOG. I had been looking for one for almost 6 months for 12/14, and was finally able to snag a 4:30 BOG dinner for that night just a couple days ago.


----------



## Monorail_Man_NJ

Couple party pics from the 11/26 party.
Jingle Cruise




Castle












Parade




Snow


----------



## Mini girls

klangl6 said:


> The weather is changing so much, it's definitely possible that it will get better.


Packed and ready for taxi at 4:35 AM. Arrive orlando 6:00 pm.   

So glad the weather has pushed back.  Party on the 7th!


----------



## monique5

Monorail_Man_NJ said:


> Couple party pics from the 11/26 party.



Thanks for the photos. I can't wait!


----------



## monique5

*9D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!* ​


----------



## monique5

Single digits, 9D.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

monique5 said:


> Single digits, 9D.  Woo-hoo!


8 Days left for me! Already doing the *SINGLE DIGIT DANCE*!


----------



## klangl6

We leave tomorrow and I feel so unprepared!


----------



## kyomagi

klangl6 said:


> We leave tomorrow and I feel so unprepared!



same here, i still have not packed.  I still have to go to the store and grab food for the trip and sort other things


----------



## LvsTnk

klangl6 said:


> We leave tomorrow and I feel so unprepared!


That would be me. Just getting started on the packing because of the goofy weather but I have done a whole lot of reading on these boards! I hope my plan works out this year for the parties.


----------



## MouseBucks6

LindsayK said:


> OK, dumb question.  We arrive at Disney this Saturday.  We are staying at CBR and qualified for the $75 gift card, and plan on buying our tickets with the GC.  We plan on going to the party on 12/12.  Is it possible to buy the tickets at our hotel when we check in?  We are going to Disney Springs on 12/9 in the evening after we get checked in, is there a place there to buy them?  Thanks for you help!  This thread has given me tons of info!!


You should be able to get it at your hotel. I bought my ticket at All Star Music when I went a couple years ago.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

LindsayK said:


> OK, dumb question.  We arrive at Disney this Saturday.  We are staying at CBR and qualified for the $75 gift card, and plan on buying our tickets with the GC.  We plan on going to the party on 12/12.  Is it possible to buy the tickets at our hotel when we check in?  We are going to Disney Springs on 12/9 in the evening after we get checked in, is there a place there to buy them?  Thanks for you help!  This thread has given me tons of info!!



If it hasn't sold out, you should be able to buy the tickets at concierge at CBR.


----------



## Poohsmommi

fiversmama said:


> We are attending the 12/17 party, and until tonight had not been able to book a dinner ADR at BOG for ANY night during our trip. An 8:10 res came up tonight during the party. I know this is personal preference for a lot of people, but should we take time out of the party to have dinner at BOG? We won't be waiting in line for pics with characters, and had planned to attend the 11:00pm parade, and otherwise just enjoy the night, the rides and the decorations. Pros and cons? Thoughts??



If you are attending the late parade, your plan is fine.  We have a 8:20 ressie for BOG, and are doing the same thing.  We may end up just using the ressie for dessert - haven't decided that yet.


----------



## Elle23

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> 8 Days left for me! Already doing the *SINGLE DIGIT DANCE*!



Me too!!!!


----------



## kyomagi

So, does anyone take a ziplock bag and hit up as many treat stations as possible during the party to take cookies home?  because thats totally what im doing haha


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

And the last MVMCP for the year has sold out (12/22)!


----------



## lolash

That’s my plan too!!! 


kyomagi said:


> So, does anyone take a ziplock bag and hit up as many treat stations as possible during the party to take cookies home?  because thats totally what im doing haha


----------



## monique5

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> And the last MVMCP for the year has sold out (12/22)!



Yes! And yesterday sold out during the day too. 
November 9, 26, 28 and *December* 1, 5, *17, 22* have sold out.


----------



## Rickat96

Some chilly temps for Disney world for next week-total Christmas immersion...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

fiversmama said:


> We are attending the 12/17 party, and until tonight had not been able to book a dinner ADR at BOG for ANY night during our trip. An 8:10 res came up tonight during the party. I know this is personal preference for a lot of people, but should we take time out of the party to have dinner at BOG? We won't be waiting in line for pics with characters, and had planned to attend the 11:00pm parade, and otherwise just enjoy the night, the rides and the decorations. Pros and cons? Thoughts??



I might not take that. People report that tons of ADRs open up a day or two in advance due to people solidifying plans and cancelling extraneous ADRs. So you might be able to grab one for a different day a few days in advance.


----------



## John Marecek

Wow, parties are selling out like crazy.  

We were at the sold out November 28 party, so I wanted to jump in and calm fears anyone has of sold out parties.  This was our first party.  

Longest lines were rare characters and magic shots.  My worry was not getting any of the rare characters, so we decided Sandy Claws was priority number one, Moana #2.  I was in line for Jack by 5:25. Wife and 2 kids went to see what Moana's line was, she was already an estimated 2 hours according to the cast member, so they came back to join me.  Jack came out at 6, we met him by 6:50, so missed none of the party.  We we didn't get in line for any of the other meet and greets, but did walk over to see a few of them, including the Seven Dwarfs.  They were very entertaining just to stand off to the side and watch.  

Nearly every ride was walk on, except the big 2 in Fantasyland.  Lines for snacks were minimal.  Had a great spot for Holiday Wishes about 20 minutes before the show near the back of the hub.  Went straight to find a parade spot after for the 2nd parade, and snagged a row 2 spot on Main Street just outside the Emporium, near the tree. 

As long as you have realistic expectations you won't do everything, pick out one or 2 must do's, then the rest will be a pleasant surprise.  I was a skeptic of these parties, but will definitely do the Halloween and Christmas ones again if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Truly appreciate your comment. We'll be there on 12/17 (already sold out) but we're not interested in many rides - we have other days and FPs for that.
I'm glad you got good spots both for the fireworks and the parade, those are our main must do's, and just enjoy the atmosphere.


----------



## MemoryMakers

Don't typically post but since I learned SO much about MVMCP from this thread, figured it was only right to provide my experience from the sold out party on Friday, Dec 1.

Had park hopper tix so we were already in the park.  Wrist band locations were operating a little before 4 and was a very easy, painless process.  Now, our number one goal was to get pic with 7 dwarfs.  So, we headed up to Storybook circus around 5:15 after reading reports on this thread about when the line typically forms.  They were still setting up the actual queue when we got there but there was a line formed just outside so we got in it.  We were the 5th group (which I was really happy with).  Finished the queue couple min later and we moved into the "tent".  I would say the line really started getting long around 5:30/5:45.  7D came out promptly at 6:15.  Cast members (character handlers) do not mess around.  Prompt you to be ready, then get you in and out of photos (which I think is great).  Do allow multiple shots if you want different people but since not that much interaction, it moved quickly.

Number two priority was Pooh and friends.  Knowing they come out at 7 (again, due to this thread), we headed over there next.  Got in line around 6:40 and were 4th group.  Line built fast around 6:50.  They came out a little after 7.  Finished them at 7:15.

Did rides for next couple hours.  Once first parade was past Frontier land, rides over there (Thunder, Splash, Haunted Mansion, even those in Fantasyland) get a lot busier.  We got to ride Thunder 2x in a row, then Splash, then HM and they were all walk-on BUT, once off Thunder after parade, lots of people headed up that way.

Got in line for Nick and Judy right before Wishes (around 9:45)...probably only 12-14 groups in front of us however it took almost 45 min to get through it because...(I don't want to get off on a rant here but...) I appreciate that characters take some time to interact with people, especially kids (full disclosure...don’t have any kids so it was me and my wife at party), but Nick and Judy took approx 5-7 min with each group.  Gets a little tiresome in line seeing the time tick away.  I know it's on us to decide to get in line, so the decision to wait that long was ours, and only ours.  But, at one point, between groups, they spent 3-4 min interacting with the photo pass person and the character handler.  No one could even hear what the cast members were saying so that was annoying.  (rant over).

Big rush of people after Wishes to rides in Tommorrowland.  Did notice a down tick in people in line for stuff from 10:30 to 11:00 as they were heading to watch second parade.  We found a spot for parade in Frontier land one row back from front 10 min before start.  Got a little lucky as a group that was there just moved over a bit and the two of us took their spot.  I would say if you don't mind seeing parade from Frontier land, if you get there 10 min before start, you'll be able to stand and see pretty much everything.

Ended party doing all rides.  Did 7DMT twice at the end of the night.  Wait time said 40 min but it was 20-25 each time we did it.

Started walking out of the park around 12:15 and main street still had a TON of people getting pics of castle.  I would say each Photo Pass person had a line of 6-10 groups but that goes pretty quick.  Awesome that Disney keeps them out there until late after the party.  We got some of our best photos after 12:30 am that night.  Finally left the park around 12:45/1:00.

Overall, very happy we went.  Was the first party we even attended.  Was a little more crowded than I hoped.  Walked by some of the other characters and those lines were long all night.  For the most part only 7DMT and Peter Pan had waits over 25 min most of the night.  Cookie lines seemed long when you look at them but they go really, really fast.  Only walked down main street once during the party...after parade…before Wishes…very cool to see everything but super crowded with picture takers, parade spot holders, shoppers, etc.  Good advice I’ve read on this thread is to eat early (before party)…and then snack after that.  As wife waiting in line for Nick/Judy, I went and bought some food and we ate in line (good use of time if you ask me).  There aren’t a lot of “real” food options during the party so something like Cosmic Rays that has real food, plus cookies, plus Club Tinsel…was pretty busy all night.

To those who are attending future parties, enjoy your time there..don’t over stress about getting everything in.  If you are constantly worrying about getting to do everything you want, you won’t fully enjoy what you are doing at that very moment.


----------



## Aurora2017

I have been reading this thread a lot and have some questions. We have tickets for 12/17 and are very excited! One question I have is when we arrive at 4pm to the party, are they still having party goers go on the bypass where the party items for sale and cookies are? I am just wondering if I can buy items when I arrive at 4 or have to wait until 7 when it starts? Also, since there will have been many parties prior to this one, will a lot of the items be sold out or will there be plenty saved for each party?
And last question, will it be doable to see the 7D (lining up at 5pm) at around 6:15 when they come out and then go straight to Scrooge?
Thank you for any help and such a great forum!


----------



## Cluelyss

Aurora2017 said:


> I have been reading this thread a lot and have some questions. We have tickets for 12/17 and are very excited! One question I have is when we arrive at 4pm to the party, are they still having party goers go on the bypass where the party items for sale and cookies are? I am just wondering if I can buy items when I arrive at 4 or have to wait until 7 when it starts? Also, since there will have been many parties prior to this one, will a lot of the items be sold out or will there be plenty saved for each party?
> And last question, will it be doable to see the 7D (lining up at 5pm) at around 6:15 when they come out and then go straight to Scrooge?
> Thank you for any help and such a great forum!


Yes, they are still using the bypass, but there is no merchandise for sale there. Most of the shops will sell you party merchandise prior to 7 with your wristband though. Limited edition items can sell out (as can regular party merchandise) - they don’t hold a certain amount back for each party, if that’s what you’re asking?

If you are one of the very first in line for the dwarfs, you should be done by 6:30. Line up around 5 to ensure this. I’d expect the line for Scrooge to be close to an hour long at this point though (at least that was our experience last year at a sold out party). His line starts building between 6 and 6:15.


----------



## IceQueen182

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I might not take that. People report that tons of ADRs open up a day or two in advance due to people solidifying plans and cancelling extraneous ADRs. So you might be able to grab one for a different day a few days in advance.



I agree with this.  I had three different BOG reservations come up the night before our party (11/28, which was sold out) - all times before 6 p.m. - and managed to get the 4:30 p.m. time I had been wanting for months, which allowed us to eat and hit rides before the party started.


----------



## focusondisney

klangl6 said:


> The weather is changing so much, it's definitely possible that it will get better.



I hope it gets better! We arrive Saturday & the temps I'm seeing are low 40s/ hi 30's for the lows!


----------



## John Marecek

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, they are still using the bypass, but there is no merchandise for sale there. Most of the shops will sell you party merchandise prior to 7 with your wristband though. Limited edition items can sell out (as can regular party merchandise) - they don’t hold a certain amount back for each party, if that’s what you’re asking?
> 
> If you are one of the very first in line for the dwarfs, you should be done by 6:30. Line up around 5 to ensure this. I’d expect the line for Scrooge to be close to an hour long at this point though (at least that was our experience last year at a sold out party). His line starts building between 6 and 6:15.




November 28th, there was a small merch cart.  Didn't have a lot.


----------



## Aurora2017

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, they are still using the bypass, but there is no merchandise for sale there. Most of the shops will sell you party merchandise prior to 7 with your wristband though. Limited edition items can sell out (as can regular party merchandise) - they don’t hold a certain amount back for each party, if that’s what you’re asking?
> 
> If you are one of the very first in line for the dwarfs, you should be done by 6:30. Line up around 5 to ensure this. I’d expect the line for Scrooge to be close to an hour long at this point though (at least that was our experience last year at a sold out party). His line starts building between 6 and 6:15.


Thank you for the reply! I was wondering if some items have already sold out or they still have them? Mainly the t-shirts.  Would it be better to wait to meet Scrooge later in the night or that would be the best time?


----------



## Aurora2017

11 Days!


----------



## Hope Soda

Aurora2017 said:


> I have been reading this thread a lot and have some questions. We have tickets for 12/17 and are very excited! One question I have is when we arrive at 4pm to the party, are they still having party goers go on the bypass where the party items for sale and cookies are? I am just wondering if I can buy items when I arrive at 4 or have to wait until 7 when it starts? Also, since there will have been many parties prior to this one, will a lot of the items be sold out or will there be plenty saved for each party?
> And last question, will it be doable to see the 7D (lining up at 5pm) at around 6:15 when they come out and then go straight to Scrooge?
> Thank you for any help and such a great forum!



 I don't know how things are this year, but we met the Dwarfs last year. We lined up close to 5 and waited well over an hour after they came out around 6:30. It was definitely a hard wait for my two little ones, but, unlike the previous poster's experience this year (not a lot of interaction), they did interact with our kids a bit. And when I said Bashful was my favorite, he came around to me and hugged me. One of the Dwarfs put his scarf around my 6 year old. My kids LOVE Grumpy, so they talked to him a bit.

The line for Scrooge was very long when we were done with the Dwarfs, so we skipped him. This year, we'll probably meet Scrooge first, and Sandy Claus sometime late in the party. Those are our two top priorities. Fingers crossed! We'll be at the same party as you. I hope your lines are kind to you!


----------



## IceQueen182

I'll also share my quick report about our experience with young kids at the sold out 11-28 party.  I had stressed for weeks about the perfect ADR time, and getting in everything we wanted, while getting the kids (2 and 6) to bed at a reasonable time.  The good news, as mentioned above, is that I managed to get a 4:30 BOG ADR which popped up the night before the party, and also that our FPs were never canceled.  11-28 was our arrival day, and I did not buy park tickets for that day.

We were let in early, before 4 p.m., although the line to get in for the party was fairly long.  We skipped the bypass because we were rushing to hit FP+ in Adventureland.  We had dinner at BOG, which truly lived up to the hype and was perfect for a holiday party night, and then hit our last FP+ (7DMT was down, so we rode Winnie the Pooh).  We did a few more rides in Fantasyland after 6 p.m., and the wait times were minimal.  We grabbed four different types of cookies and hot chocolate at Pinocchio Village Haus, rode a couple rides in Adventureland, got our picture with the big Christmas ornament (lines for characters and magic shots were nuts, but this line was short) and circled back to grab a snack at Sleepy Hollow (wanted to try the red velvet waffles and Jack Skellington cake pop; waffles were good but my kids hated the cake pop) and found a spot for the stage show right around 7:30.  It was crowded, and we had to weave our way through a lot of people, but got a decent spot in the hub even that close to showtime. 

The stage show at 7:40 was okay, and hard to see.  My kids got over it very quickly, and my six year old decided she was done for the night and wanted to go back to the Poly to bed.  So, despite my careful planning about parade viewing spots, etc., we left by 8:00 p.m.!  

Overall, it was really fun to experience the party, even briefly.  I think we'll try again next year, but I'll expect that my kids will be too tired to experience much of the party until they're older.  Also, doing a party on our arrival day was probably a mistake, although I was glad that we bought the party tickets and not park tickets also. 

Have fun everyone!!!


----------



## Aurora2017

Hope Soda said:


> I don't know how things are this year, but we met the Dwarfs last year. We lined up close to 5 and waited well over an hour after they came out around 6:30. It was definitely a hard wait for my two little ones, but, unlike the previous poster's experience this year (not a lot of interaction), they did interact with our kids a bit. And when I said Bashful was my favorite, he came around to me and hugged me. One of the Dwarfs put his scarf around my 6 year old. My kids LOVE Grumpy, so they talked to him a bit.
> 
> The line for Scrooge was very long when we were done with the Dwarfs, so we skipped him. This year, we'll probably meet Scrooge first, and Sandy Claus sometime late in the party. Those are our two top priorities. Fingers crossed! We'll be at the same party as you. I hope your lines are kind to you!


Scrooge is my number 1 priority, but I know the 7D (our 2nd priority) come out earlier so thought I should see them first. But I don' t want to miss out on Scrooge! Should I switch them around and try to see the dwarves later?


----------



## DisHeels

How have the wait times been for Mary Poppins and Bert? (Sorry if I missed any reports)


----------



## ophkw

Ok.  I have read every post and am a veteran Disney planner but I'm still freaking out about going to the party for the first time!   Anyone want to help me optimize a plan?   It's just two adults. This is what we want to do:

Both parades ( We both grew up watching this on TV and want to see this more than anything,  we want to see the first parade on Main Street)
Fireworks
Winnie the Pooh Meet and Greet
Castle lighting
Castle stage show
Tomorrowland stage show 
Magic shots and treats as time permits

This seems like not much but I'm still stressing.


----------



## adelaster

monique5 said:


> Yes! And yesterday sold out during the day too.
> November 9, 26, 28 and *December* 1, 5, *17, 22* have sold out.


Even though it will probably sell out too, I feel so clever for choosing the 19th over the 17th and 22nd. Everything I read online was trying to tell me that Sunday would be better.


----------



## MemoryMakers

DisHeels said:


> How have the wait times been for Mary Poppins and Bert? (Sorry if I missed any reports)



We walked by around 10:45 and there were only 5 groups in line and not much more than that after we left.  Might have something to do with 11:00 parade coming up but we were happy to see that line so short.


----------



## Hope Soda

Aurora2017 said:


> Scrooge is my number 1 priority, but I know the 7D (our 2nd priority) come out earlier so thought I should see them first. But I don' t want to miss out on Scrooge! Should I switch them around and try to see the dwarves later?



I wish I knew! I might suggest doing the Dwarfs early and then hit Scrooge right after the fireworks or something. But I have read about some people having luck meeting the Dwarfs later in the party. I'm definitely not an expert; I just know that it took such a long time to meet the Dwarfs last year. But if you were first in line for the Dwarfs and they came out at 6:15, I'd imagine Scrooge's line wouldn't be too terrible. Unfortunately, I don't know what time gets you first in line. Last year, at our party, it was definitely earlier than 5.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

monique5 said:


> Yes! And yesterday sold out during the day too.
> November 9, 26, 28 and *December* 1, 5, *17, 22* have sold out.



I think it’s safe to say we should expect higher ticket prices for MVMCP next year.


----------



## monique5

adelaster said:


> Even though it will probably sell out too, I feel so clever for choosing the 19th over the 17th and 22nd. Everything I read online was trying to tell me that Sunday would be better.



Ha! I'm going on the 19th too.


----------



## clippers6

Any advice for the 8th since it looks like it will be a rainy party?


----------



## MoreThanThis

Hi everyone! 
I just returned from my trip to Disney. 
This was my third time at DW and my first Christmas party! It was everything I expected and more.
I’ve been keeping up with this thread and I’m so thankful for all the tips. So I’m sharing a quick recap in hopes it will help others too. 
.
.
My goals for the party were to take advantage of rides, see Holiday Wishes, and eat treats. 
The 5th sold out
(which by the way, the parks were crazy busy these past 4 days. Ride wait times fluctuated but the parks always felt crowded. Not complaining, I just didn’t expect it.)
and something I didn’t prepare for were the mobs of people exiting the park when I arrived at 4. Wait times shot up towards the 6PM closing and character lines were pretty full.
So we decided to just take it easy and just roam around and start finding the treat areas.
They started handing out treats at 6:30ish and was really pleased by how well each station handled the crowds. The most I waited was around 5 minutes maybe less. By 7:00ish I made way around the park and tasted everything. Y’all the Snowman Pretzel is a nice mix up from all the  cookies! 
We started getting on rides, everything was pretty much a walk on with the exception of 7DMT. 
We went to Main Street and got an okay view of the first parade. I was never a huge parade fan until I saw the Christmas parade. Even with viewing behind a crowd, it was amazing! After the parade we staked out a spot for Holiday Wishes and took a nice break while sitting on the ground next to the Walt statue. 
After Holiday Wishes we went to 7DMT and waited 20 mins.
 Finally, I wanted to see the line for the 7 Dwarfs picture. I arrived around 11:30 and the line wasn’t bad! So we got in and got a picture with the dwarfs. While waiting, Santa Goofy walked by and interacted with the Dwarfs for a bit. It was really cute. Our wait time was about 20 mins! 
After the picture we finished the night with another ride on 7DMT.
Even with the party being sold out, it was a BLAST! 
It’s hard to explain the feeling you get from being at MVMCP but it’s something we really enjoyed.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Entertainment Adjustments at Magic Kingdom Park (December 2017)



Guests visiting the Magic Kingdom Park in the coming weeks should be advised that, due to the never-ending concrete work scheduled to take place along Main Street, U.S.A., some of the park's entertainment offerings will be adjusted on December 7, 11, 14, and 18. On these dates, the _Main Street Trolley Show_ will use the Main Street, U.S.A. ranch wagon, and the 10:00 a.m. performance of _Move It! Shake It! Dance and Play It!_ will be cancelled. Check back on OTPN for further updates.

Thanks! @rteetz


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

OK I am looking for game plan advice for the party on 12/14! This is a final draft since there is only one week left until I go!
_ETA to MK between 3:55 and 4:15 (depends on when I get my room) - Taking Boat from WL to MK_

Get wristband, if not entering through event entrance
FP - Splash Mountain (3:30-4:30 window)
FP - BTMRR (4:30-5:30 window)
Grab light dinner (QS)
Go to Tomorrowland and get in line to meet Nick and Judy (*need to do this by 5:00 PM*; _they come out at 6:15 PM_)
Space Mountain
Frozen Holiday Wish (8:15 show)
Cookies and Cocoa in Fantasyland
Peter Pan's Flight
7DMT
Holiday Wishes
Meet Scrooge McDuck/Donald Duck
Go back to Main Street USA Train Station to Watch 2nd Parade (11:00 PM)
Cookies and Cocoa in Tomorrowland
Mickey's Most Merriest Celebration (11:55 PM)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Aurora2017 said:


> Scrooge is my number 1 priority, but I know the 7D (our 2nd priority) come out earlier so thought I should see them first. But I don' t want to miss out on Scrooge! Should I switch them around and try to see the dwarves later?


Hmmm... well, this is what I can tell you from our experience... Scrooge was our #1 priority as well, with Sandy Claws as #2.  We got in line for Scrooge at 6:15 and were done by 7:10.  We then tried for Sandy Claws around 11:45 and lucked out with a 20min wait! 

I can also tell you that at 6:10, we were having a hard time finding the line for Scrooge, and wandered toward the Dwarfs line.  CM said that at that point she estimated it at 45min-1hr.  I can only tell you that to ME, it looked like 30min based on our experience with the super popular photo pass day meet at that location last year.

*I don't know if there's a chance of lucking out with Dwarfs in the last 30min of the party like we did with Sandy Claws... anyone have any idea?  Or vice versa, and with Scrooge in last 30min?*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Finally bought my tickets for Dec 12! Now I just need to figure out which characters I want.


----------



## LucyBC80

We went to party on the 28th and one thing I noticed was that the park pretty much emptied out after HolidayWishes to the point where even 7D mine train had a 10 minute wait posted.

We arrived at 4:30pm, grabbed some cookies, used our FP+, até a caramel filled pretzel and got in line for the Dwarfs around 6pm. We waited for the Dwarfs for 1:30h, then grabbed some cookies and went to MSUSA yo find a spot to see the see the 8:15pm lightening show and the parade. We then proceed to Fantasyland where we did the long exposure Magic Shot, met Goofy, saw the fireworks, grabbed more goodies, ate at Columbia Harbour House, went to see Voice Play and A Totally Tomorrowland Christmas and rode People Mover and Buzz. Saw the last floats for the second Parade and snagged an amazing spot for the last Mickey’s Most merriest Celebration.

We’re going to today’s party which isn’t sold out so far and also going on the 14th. Plans for today includes Sandy Claws, Mickey in his Christmas outfit, Holiday Wishes and the premium snacks.


----------



## lchuck

LucyBC80 said:


> We went to party on the 28th and one thing I noticed was that the park pretty much emptied out after HolidayWishes to the point where even 7D mine train had a 10 minute wait posted.
> 
> We arrived at 4:30pm, grabbed some cookies, used our FP+, até a caramel filled pretzel and got in line for the Dwarfs around 6pm. We waited for the Dwarfs for 1:30h, then grabbed some cookies and went to MSUSA yo find a spot to see the see the 8:15pm lightening show and the parade. We then proceed to Fantasyland where we did the long exposure Magic Shot, met Goofy, saw the fireworks, grabbed more goodies, ate at Columbia Harbour House, went to see Voice Play and A Totally Tomorrowland Christmas and rode People Mover and Buzz. Saw the last floats for the second Parade and snagged an amazing spot for the last Mickey’s Most merriest Celebration.
> 
> We’re going to today’s party which isn’t sold out so far and also going on the 14th. Plans for today includes Sandy Claws, Mickey in his Christmas outfit, Holiday Wishes and the premium snacks.


Just curious, but where on MSUSA did you find to watch both the lighting show and the parade? That sounds similar to the plan we have for our party. Thanks!


----------



## GPC0321

Two questions:

1. Are there Magic Shots at MVMCP that aren't offered during non-party times? I'm trying to figure out a game plan, and since we have Memory Maker, if there are special photo ops/magic shots that are only offered at the party, I need to make them a priority.

2. Do they still do the Frozen Wish/Castle lighting thing prior to the party (for the regular guests) and then again during the party? In other words, if we walk into MK at 6:00-6:30ish for the party, will the castle already be lit or will it be dark until Elsa transforms it at 8:15?


----------



## Cluelyss

GPC0321 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Are there Magic Shots at MVMCP that aren't offered during non-party times? I'm trying to figure out a game plan, and since we have Memory Maker, if there are special photo ops/magic shots that are only offered at the party, I need to make them a priority.
> 
> 2. Do they still do the Frozen Wish/Castle lighting thing prior to the party (for the regular guests) and then again during the party? In other words, if we walk into MK at 6:00-6:30ish for the party, will the castle already be lit or will it be dark until Elsa transforms it at 8:15?


1. Yes. Magic shots are listed in post 1.

2. Castle lighting happens twice on party nights - once at 6:15 for day guests and again at 8:15 for partygoers.


----------



## GPC0321

Cluelyss said:


> 1. Yes. Magic shots are listed in post 1.
> 
> 2. Castle lighting happens twice on party nights - once at 6:15 for day guests and again at 8:15 for partygoers.


Thank you!


----------



## Lorelei18

Has anyone on here met Jack Sparrow during the party?  If so, how long is his wait and what time does he come out?   Where does he meet?  And does he sign autographs?   I have subscribed to Kenny the Pirate's website so plan to look there too, but was wondering if anyone on here had recent experience.


----------



## Figmentary

We went on December 5th, so I thought I’d share our experience.  It was a sold out night (heavier crowds than I expected) and my little ones were tired, so we just went with the flow.

Fairly early in the night (around 5pm or so), my 6YO and I road SDMT. It was posted at 50-60 minutes and probably took about 35 minutes.

We caught the 6:15pm Frozen Holiday Wish, which was a real highlight. I recommend the early show, since it really set the stage for the night. No need to stake out a spot. We just rolled in and my son was delighted.

Both boys (and grandparents) were exhausted, so we took it slow and hit the treat stations. They were all easy to get through (2-3 minutes).

We watched the parade from Sleepy Hollow. If there was anything I’d redo, I think I would stake out a spot for the parade early and just wait it out.  I think it would of been great for the kids to be closer.

None of the character meet & greets looked bad on lines (maybe 40 minutes to an hour for the biggest ones) after the parade.  My boys weren’t interested, though.

My 3YO passed out around 9:30pm and my parents took him back to the room.  My 6YO is scared of fireworks, so we watched a little bit of Wishes and then moved on.

Most of our time was spent with me and my 6YO riding a heavy rotation of Barnstormer & Dumbo with the Tea Cups and Small World mixed in, and it was worth it to see him so happy picking the rides he wanted and letting him have full reign of the park.

There were a lot short lines for Photo Pass which was nice, and we tried to take advantage of them.

My 6YO made it until the end of the night, so we watched Mickey’s Merriest Celebration up close at 11:55pm. This was another highlight because he got to see so many favorite characters.

Overall a great experience I’d recommend to anyone. I will say that if I hadn’t been flexible with the crowds and my kids’ wants, I can see myself being disappointed. However, it’s a Christmas party in the Magic Kingdom, so I didn’t have to work hard to love it.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Figmentary said:


> We went on December 5th, so I thought I’d share our experience.  It was a sold out night (heavier crowds than I expected) and my little ones were tired, so we just went with the flow.
> 
> Fairly early in the night (around 5pm or so), my 6YO and I road SDMT. It was posted at 50-60 minutes and probably took about 35 minutes.
> 
> We caught the 6:15pm Frozen Holiday Wish, which was a real highlight. I recommend the early show, since it really set the stage for the night. No need to stake out a spot. We just rolled in and my son was delighted.
> 
> Both boys (and grandparents) were exhausted, so we took it slow and hit the treat stations. They were all easy to get through (2-3 minutes).
> 
> We watched the parade from Sleepy Hollow. If there was anything I’d redo, I think I would stake out a spot for the parade early and just wait it out.  I think it would of been great for the kids to be closer.
> 
> None of the character meet & greets looked bad on lines (maybe 40 minutes to an hour for the biggest ones) after the parade.  My boys weren’t interested, though.
> 
> My 3YO passed out around 9:30pm and my parents took him back to the room.  My 6YO is scared of fireworks, so we watched a little bit of Wishes and then moved on.
> 
> *Most of our time was spent with me and my 6YO riding a heavy rotation of Barnstormer & Dumbo with the Tea Cups and Small World mixed in, and it was worth it to see him so happy picking the rides he wanted and letting him have full reign of the park.*
> 
> There were a lot short lines for Photo Pass which was nice, and we tried to take advantage of them.
> 
> My 6YO made it until the end of the night, so we watched Mickey’s Merriest Celebration up close at 11:55pm. This was another highlight because he got to see so many favorite characters.
> 
> Overall a great experience I’d recommend to anyone. I will say that if I hadn’t been flexible with the crowds and my kids’ wants, I can see myself being disappointed. However, it’s a Christmas party in the Magic Kingdom, so I didn’t have to work hard to love it.



Thank you so much for the report!  Huge thank you's to all who have posted reports of your experiences as they have been invaluable in planning our upcoming party.

Your description of riding Barnstormer, Dumbo, etc. with your child is absolutely precious.  It reminds me of when my DS was younger and he would want to RD Barnstormer and would ride it over and over again.  It's these moments that make these WDW days (and parties!) so special.  I'm glad you have that time together.


----------



## keepswimming76

I also attended the December 5th party which ended up selling out that day. We were at a party last year the same week and this year did feel a bit more crowded. For us the difference was in longer ride lines before 7 p.m. but they still were not bad.
We did not do any character greets so I'm sorry I cannot comment on those lines.
It was my husband, two children and my parents. If my folks were not with us we would have ran around and done a lot more but the goal of this trip was to spend time all together. So we took our time and just enjoyed the atmosphere.
We arrived late, due to unfortunate bus problems, and missed our first fastpass. 

We started with Small World, which had about a 20 minute wait around 5 pm. Then it was a Haunted Mansion fast pass. From there we made our way to Big Thunder Mountain. By the time that ride ended we ran to meet my parents who had staked out a spot at Sleepy Hollow for the 6:15 castle lighting. We couldn't see the show, but that was okay. Our view of the castle projections and lights was great.
We made our way over to Space Mountain. The wait said 20 minutes and it took 15-20 total to get through the line and ride. We stopped at a table to have a hot dog and pretzel.  The treat stations were already open so we went through the line for the slushies and Santa cookies. The line looked long but just took a couple of minutes.

From there we took the kids to Club Tinsel, which was a blast. We rode Pooh and 7DMR and stopped by the treat station at Pinocchio Village Haus. That was nice stop because they give you four cookies, one of each type. Our goal was to get back to ride Splash Mountain and Big Thunder again. We unfortunately got caught up in the end of the first parade while walking through Frontierland so we only had time for Splash Mtn. It was 9:30 so we quickly made our way towards the castle for Wishes.

We were able to find a spot to stand on the bottom left side of the Hub facing the castle. We were in the street and it was a great view. As soon as the fireworks ended I quickly made my way to the other side of the Hub and grabbed a spot on the curb from some people who were leaving. I called my family over and we camped out there waiting for the second parade. We were able to see bits of the Mickey's Merriest Celebration show while waiting. The park definitely cleared out a bit after Wishes ended. I was able to run over to the Liberty Square ticket office treat station while everyone waited and grab some egg nog and molasses cookies. That was my favorite treat of the night!  It was a great spot for the parade. No snow like on Main Street but the castle was in the background. I was very happy because my main goal for the party was to have good views of both the fireworks and the parade. I could have stayed and got in another ride after the parade but everyone was just exhausted. (It was our third day in a row at parks). So we slowly strolled down Main Street to exit. Overall it was a very good night!

I attached pictures from our views of Wishes and the 2nd parade. They were both awesome locations and we did not have to stake a spot 2 hours ahead of time.View attachment 287544 View attachment 287545


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I think this is the itinerary I'm going with, let's hear some critiques:

Character Wants: Country Bears, Sandy Claws, Mary Poppins and Bert, Nick and Judy, Aurora/Phillip and Snow/Prince, Tiana/Naveen and Rapunzel/Flynn, Scrooge/Donald.

Parade 830. Fireworks 10. Most Merriest 11:55.

I'm a bit torn for what to do at the start. I really want to line up for Scrooge/Donald at 6:15. I'd like to line up at 4 for either Sandy Claws or Nick/Judy, but Nick and Judy don't meet until 615. So I'd have to be first for them and then really move it over to the ducks.

So maybe...

4 pm or a bit earlier: Sandy Claws
6:15: Scrooge/Donald line, meet them close to 7
7: Aurora/Snow: does anyone know how long the line has been to meet them? An hour? More, less?
Whenever that ends line up for parade in Frontierland or by Main Street train station. If Frontierland see if Country Bears are roaming
Would this be a good time for Nick and Judy?
Fireworks. If we don't see them in front of the castle we don't mind that much.
Find Mary and Bert, we've never seen a huge line for them. 
Get in line for Rapunzel/Tiana before midnight.
If we miss the Most Merriest at 11:55 it's no big deal, was just going to do that if we aren't waiting for something else.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Figmentary

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I think this is the itinerary I'm going with, let's hear some critiques:
> 
> Character Wants: Country Bears, Sandy Claws, Mary Poppins and Bert, Nick and Judy, Aurora/Phillip and Snow/Prince, Tiana/Naveen and Rapunzel/Flynn, Scrooge/Donald.
> 
> Parade 830. Fireworks 10. Most Merriest 11:55.
> 
> I'm a bit torn for what to do at the start. I really want to line up for Scrooge/Donald at 6:15. I'd like to line up at 4 for either Sandy Claws or Nick/Judy, but Nick and Judy don't meet until 615. So I'd have to be first for them and then really move it over to the ducks.
> 
> So maybe...
> 
> 4 pm or a bit earlier: Sandy Claws
> 6:15: Scrooge/Donald line, meet them close to 7
> 7: Aurora/Snow: does anyone know how long the line has been to meet them? An hour? More, less?
> Whenever that ends line up for parade in Frontierland or by Main Street train station. If Frontierland see if Country Bears are roaming
> Would this be a good time for Nick and Judy?
> Fireworks. If we don't see them in front of the castle we don't mind that much.
> Find Mary and Bert, we've never seen a huge line for them.
> Get in line for Rapunzel/Tiana before midnight.
> If we miss the Most Merriest at 11:55 it's no big deal, was just going to do that if we aren't waiting for something else.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



I don’t think Sandy Claws comes out until 7pm. Went on Dec 5th and it was about a 40 minute wait after first parade.

I would do Nick & Judy on the way out before Mickey’s Merriest, especially if you’re staying for last show.  Line was pretty short around 11:30am.

Highly recommend Frozen Holiday Wish.


----------



## John Marecek

Figmentary said:


> I don’t think Sandy Claws comes out until 7pm. Went on Dec 5th and it was about a 40 minute wait after first parade.
> 
> I would do Nick & Judy on the way out before Mickey’s Merriest, especially if you’re staying for last show.  Line was pretty short around 11:30am.
> 
> Highly recommend Frozen Holiday Wish.




On the 28th, I was in line for Sandy Claws at 5:25, he came out at 6, we met him at 6:55.  He was by far our favorite M&G of the trip.  He's worth the wait.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Figmentary said:


> I don’t think Sandy Claws comes out until 7pm. Went on Dec 5th and it was about a 40 minute wait after first parade.
> 
> I would do Nick & Judy on the way out before Mickey’s Merriest, especially if you’re staying for last show.  Line was pretty short around 11:30am.
> 
> Highly recommend Frozen Holiday Wish.



I will definitely see Frozen Holiday Wish, but we'll have other MK days and we'll try to fit it in there.

That's good to know about Nick and Judy, thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I think this is the itinerary I'm going with, let's hear some critiques:
> 
> Character Wants: Country Bears, Sandy Claws, Mary Poppins and Bert, Nick and Judy, Aurora/Phillip and Snow/Prince, Tiana/Naveen and Rapunzel/Flynn, Scrooge/Donald.
> 
> Parade 830. Fireworks 10. Most Merriest 11:55.
> 
> I'm a bit torn for what to do at the start. I really want to line up for Scrooge/Donald at 6:15. I'd like to line up at 4 for either Sandy Claws or Nick/Judy, but Nick and Judy don't meet until 615. So I'd have to be first for them and then really move it over to the ducks.
> 
> So maybe...
> 
> 4 pm or a bit earlier: Sandy Claws
> 6:15: Scrooge/Donald line, meet them close to 7
> 7: Aurora/Snow: does anyone know how long the line has been to meet them? An hour? More, less?
> Whenever that ends line up for parade in Frontierland or by Main Street train station. If Frontierland see if Country Bears are roaming
> Would this be a good time for Nick and Judy?
> Fireworks. If we don't see them in front of the castle we don't mind that much.
> Find Mary and Bert, we've never seen a huge line for them.
> Get in line for Rapunzel/Tiana before midnight.
> If we miss the Most Merriest at 11:55 it's no big deal, was just going to do that if we aren't waiting for something else.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


 We booked it to Nick and Judy right after fireworks last year, and only encountered about a 20 minute wait.


----------



## barbliny

Went to MVMCP on December 3.  I absolutely loved the atmosphere - and I am not usually a parade or character person!!

We arrived around 4:30.  There were tons of tapstiles set up to handle the party guests - they moved quickly.  Got our wristbands, got a photo and went through the bypass.  Got our Santa cookies.  There were a lot of photopass photographers out to take pictures with the props.  There was a cart selling some party merchandise.

We went to our FP for Jingle Cruise, the standby line was over an hour - even the FP line took 20 minutes.  They were selling party exclusive t-shirts and merchandise in the Pirates gift shop.  We wasted a little too much time and got on the line for Dwarves later than I had planned - around 5:40.  

The line was pretty long and the CM was having a little freak out.  The 7 came out at almost exactly 6:15.  The line took almost twice as long as the CM guesstimated - it did not take 45 minutes (once they came out), but rather 90 minutes.  It seems the amount of character interaction is all over the place based on reports on the board.  In our case, there was a lot of interacting that night and it made the process take a really long time.  My advice to anyone would be to get on the line as close to 5:00 as you can, or wait until later in the evening.  As a matter of fact, the line was not that bad when we finally were done at almost 8:00 pm.

Ride waits were not long.  7DMT was posted as 40 minutes when we got in line, we were off the ride in 30.  All other posted waits were around 20 minutes or less.

Found a spot for the fireworks in the grass area in front of Casey's about 15 minutes before it started.  It was more crowded than I anticipated, but definitely with more room than out on the street - there was lots of elbow room.  Everyone stood once the fireworks started.
We made our way to the hub after the fireworks and had photos taken in front of the castle and then moved over a little bit for another set in front of Walt.  Lines were not very long since most people were either starting to leave the park or sitting and waiting for Mickey's Merry - which was cancelled for some reason.

For the second parade we got a spot on the curb in front of Town Square Theater - at the far corner, closest to The Chapeau shop.  This was only about 15-20 minutes before the parade started.  It turned out to be a perfect spot to watch - still had the snow, low crowds, and the big Christmas tree is a great background for the parade photos and videos you take as it goes by you.

After that we fought traffic to get to the Christmas tree for a last photopass photo and then it was an easy walk out of the park since most of the crowds were behind us.


----------



## PMart

kyomagi said:


> So, does anyone take a ziplock bag and hit up as many treat stations as possible during the party to take cookies home?  because thats totally what im doing haha


Went to the party on Dec 3rd brought ziplock bags thanks to someones suggestion on here best thing ever we had cookies all night and the next day lol


----------



## rlessig

Back from our Disney trip .
We attended the* Sunday December 3rd party*. Thought i would share how our night went.

We started at MK around 1:00pm.
*FP+  Jingle Cruise. *
*FP+  Pirates of the Caribbean*
Made our  way to the hub and caught the *Mickeys Royal Friendship Fare show.



*
Headed through Tomorrowland and did Monsters Inc laugh floor.  On our way out we noticed Wristband Distribution point was already open next to Buzz at about 3:30 so we went ahead and got ours.
To Fantasyland ....
*FP+ 7DMT  4:15pm*
On to *Pecos Bills* for Quick Service meal...
Then straight to *Sandy Claws* line at about 5:00pm
*Sandy Claws* came out at exactly 6:06pm and with Approx. 50 people ahead of us we were done with M&G about 7:00
Made our way to* Tortuga Tavern for Snowman Pretzels & Sno Cones*
Then to *Splash Mountain*..... Walked on no wait.
*Big Thunder Mountain*....about a 10 minute wait....onward towards Haunted Mansion... caught Photopass spot near Liberty Square Riverboat with *Giant MVMCP ornament*.........Walked onto *Haunted Mansion* and then did the Photopass* Lantern shot and Magic Shot with Zero the dog at HM exit..*...

On to *Pinocchio Village Haus** for **assorted cookies and Apple Cide*r. We each went up twice and stocked up on cookies in our ziploc bags we brought.
From there we made it to the hub just in time to get a decent spot for *A Frozen Holiday wish* at 8:15pm. Even though i had seen pictures and videos of this, i must say, it was truly breathtaking to see in person.




After the Castle Lighting we headed for *Club Tinsel @ Cosmic Rays* to see the dance party. It was pretty packed there so we did not stay too long, plus we wanted to stake out a spot on Main St for Holiday wishes & Parade.

Once we reached Main St we grabbed a spot near the curb in front of *Plaza Ice Cream*. The whole length of Main St was full of people sitting on the curbs so we thought our chance of having a curb seat for the parade might not come to fruition, however, right after *Holiday Wishes* at 10:00pm the group right in front of us who had been waiting on the curb left, so we jumped right in for our front row parade seats on the curb .

Waited until 11:00 plus the time it took them to reach Main St and watched the *parade*....*It was Awesome!! as was Holiday Wishes!! 









E*ven though we were out of gas we went ahead to *Buzz* ride and walked on.......
As we exited the buzz ride i happened to look over to see *Nick & Judy M&G* with absolutely no one in line ........needless to say we were right in there to meet them!!
One last ride.....we did *Astro Orbitor *and then made our way toward exit.
On our way out we hit *Emporium* and each got the 3/4 sleeve baseball style MVMCP shirts.
Finally left MK at approx. 1:00 am .
We did so much and had such a good time. I'm getting tired just typing all of this out and thinking how much we did, and all with a 6 year old DD.

A good reason why we had so much fun was all the great tips and insight we got right here on the Disboards.


----------



## cschaaf

Any advice for someone going to the party without a day pass to MK? We'll be there on 12/22 - a sold out night.

How early should we arrive in the parking lot to get in at 4:00? Any chance they let people in a bit earlier?

What are the advantages/disadvantages to 'taking the bypass' if we have the choice?

We're mostly interested in the rides and Holiday Wishes. The treats are probably next priority and the parade is of moderate interest. No interest in character meets.

We have FP+ booked for Space Mountain (3:30 - 4:30), Big Thunder (4:30 - 5:30) and small world (5:30 - 6:30).

How 'wet' is Splash in the winter?


----------



## Mini girls

Went last night. Was pretty crowded. Set up for the 10:00  Mickeys merriest and 11:00 parade at 9:45.  Late  viewings busy put doable. 
5:00 for seven Dwaves. In at 6:40. Second last before they took a break.


----------



## Mini girls

Here is a Hollywood Studios question.  Is it possible to see a Jingle Bells,jingle jams and make it in time to see Fantasmic?


----------



## jerlove

I just have to say this, I don't know why I feel the need to write this in a public fourm but perhaps it is therapeutic to get it out.

2009 I took my family of four to WDW for the first time ever.  We fell in love with the parks and went back yearly,sometimes twice in one year. We took a break last year mainly for financial reasons and decided to see what else FLA had to offer.  This year we are heading down to FLA again for the holidays but again we decided to stay in a Condo. I told the kids we would not be going to the parks this year partly due to cost and mostly due to holiday crowds however I thought it would be very nice to take them to MVMCP December 21st to get our Disney fix and some Christmas spirit.  That was however until I went to buy tickets and saw the pricing. My lord have these prices skyrocketed.  Our first year attending we paid less than $50 each to go, the last year we went in 2015 we paid around $60 per person, this year it is $109 per person.  That is more than double the first year we went and pretty close to double 2015's prices.  I thought surely there must be something new and fantastic that could justify the enormous price increase, so to the disboards I go to get caught up after a couple of year hiatus. Low and behold besides a wider variety of snacks, it is still the same party. 

I think my family has officially been priced out of Disney.  As much as I Love everything Disney has to offer and it truly is the place where my family and I are at our happiest I can not justify spending over $600 Canadian for one night in the park. I made the mistake of telling the kids last night that we would go to the party to get our fix in now I am going to have to tell them perhaps we will do a resort tour instead lol. 

Sorry rant over but somehow I do feel a little better getting it out there.   Merry Christmas everyone.  One positive is my research got me back on disboards for the first time in over a year,  I enjoy reading others experiences and seeing the fantastic folks in this community share their knowledge with others.  Our first ever trip was so much better because of the people from this site.


----------



## keepswimming76

PMart said:


> Went to the party on Dec 3rd brought ziplock bags thanks to someones suggestion on here best thing ever we had cookies all night and the next day lol



My mom happened to have one so we put a few cookies in it to take home. Yesterday I enjoyed an afternoon cup of coffee with a molasses cookie from the party. It helped with the post-Disney blues.


----------



## rlessig

*Here's the autograph cards they handed out for Jack Skellington(Sandy Claws) & Nick Wilde/ Judy Hopps*


----------



## John Marecek

rlessig said:


> *Here's the autograph cards they handed out for Jack Skellington(Sandy Claws) & Nick Wilde/ Judy Hopps*




Well dang, they didn't hand those out at our party.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

rlessig said:


> *Here's the autograph cards they handed out for Jack Skellington(Sandy Claws) & Nick Wilde/ Judy Hopps*


I don't see them...


----------



## monique5

rlessig said:


> *Here's the autograph cards they handed out for Jack Skellington(Sandy Claws) & Nick Wilde/ Judy Hopps*



I can’t see them.


----------



## DisHeels

rlessig said:


> *Here's the autograph cards they handed out for Jack Skellington(Sandy Claws) & Nick Wilde/ Judy Hopps*


I can see them. I hope they have at least the Jack Skellington at the 12/19 party for my daughter.


----------



## rlessig

monique5 said:


> I can’t see them.


  I can see them on my laptop but not on my kindle. The pictures are large so that might have something to do with it.

Edited: To add these smaller pics.


----------



## monique5

rlessig said:


> I can see them on my laptop but not on my kindle. The pictures are large so that might have something to do with it.
> 
> Edited: To add these smaller pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 287885 View attachment 287886 View attachment 287887 View attachment 287888



Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Travelstovegas

Hello! My family just completed our Disney trip and we were also at the sold out MVMCP on 12/5. We were a group of 10 with a total of 3 strollers, so we moved a bit slower than most, but we did accomplish a lot during the party. Not as much as we would have liked, sure, but there's just too much to do in a limited amount of time! We arrived earlier in the day with a regular park hopper and after we picked up our MVMCP bands over near Philharmagic, we headed over to the 7 Dwarfs line. We were about the 6th group back! Since we had a large group and the 3 strollers, we kept 2 or 3 adults along with all strollers in the line at all times, and we traded off going to the restroom or taking the kids just to nearby attractions. We did tell everyone near us that we were getting only a large group photo - everyone seemed just fine with this. While waiting in line, the 4 older kids got to see Donald, Goofy, Daisy & Minnie (all at Pete's Silly Sideshow), and they rode the Barnstormer once. The 2 women in front of us were unfortunately familiar to us - on our 2nd trip day, we went to AK and were behind them to see Mickey & Minnie in the holiday sweaters there. They took SO LONG and then complained to the photographer about wanting to see all their photos right away. It was frustrating and we were disappointed to see them literally right in front of us again for the Dwarfs! Again, they also took a LONG LONG time posing for multiple photos and taking pix of the Dwarfs. Easily 7 or 8 poses each! It is certainly people like this who make it tough for everyone else, and we were wishing there was a timer to be hit for each group - something more fair.

Anyway, we wrapped up with the Dwarfs early enough that treat stations weren't even open yet! So we booked it as fast as possible for our second priority, which was viewing the first parade on Main Street. It was quite packed but we managed to squeeze in near the Emporium. We watched A Frozen Holiday Wish from here also - really lovely! We also took turns going to the Firehouse for our SOTMK cards, and the dads in our group grabbed food & drink from Casey's Corner.



The parade was probably my favorite part of MVMCP - although it's a hassle to get on Main Street & find a spot, I encourage you to try for it. It really was magical to see the snow & have our kids be on the curb to see everything up close! After the parade, we went to ride Winnie the Pooh and the line for Pooh & Friends was still really long. Fireworks started to go off soon after we exited that ride, but we had watched them from a pontoon boat earlier in the week & decided the kids would be happier riding, so that's what we did. We hit up some treat stands, went to the Cosmic Dance Party for a bit, rode Buzz 2x, People Mover, then hit Tiana & Naveen and Rapunzel & Flynn Ryder. Then hopped over to Mary & Burt, although they did not have a photo pass photographer. We walked over to Snow White (my son's favorite), but they closed the line for her and Aurora and their princes just a few moments earlier. Thankfully we had already met Snow White and my son (age 4) was consoled with a ride on 7DMT. After that we headed back to the hub & caught most of Mickey's Most Merriest show. We then did a good number of photo shots before leaving around 1am!!! My 6 year old daughter was asleep in the stroller but my 4 year old held out!

Things we missed that I had hoped to accomplish - Pooh & Friends, and we never made it over to get the snowman pretzel. It was a hot night though, so the blue ice actually hit the spot a lot even though we hadn't originally planned to get that one. We also didn't get over for the Magic Shot with Zero near the Haunted Mansion. Overall though, I was satisfied with what we did do. It's just too much to accomplish in the time available! Despite the sold out night, I would go back & do this again, even with the hassle of so many strollers and trying to navigate in a large group. You really MUST have a solid plan for your priority items though! Thanks for the feedback here on these pages!


----------



## Babs1975

cschaaf said:


> Any advice for someone going to the party without a day pass to MK? We'll be there on 12/22 - a sold out night.
> 
> How early should we arrive in the parking lot to get in at 4:00? Any chance they let people in a bit earlier?
> 
> What are the advantages/disadvantages to 'taking the bypass' if we have the choice?
> 
> We're mostly interested in the rides and Holiday Wishes. The treats are probably next priority and the parade is of moderate interest. No interest in character meets.
> 
> We have FP+ booked for Space Mountain (3:30 - 4:30), Big Thunder (4:30 - 5:30) and small world (5:30 - 6:30).
> 
> How 'wet' is Splash in the winter?


Yes, when we go for the party, we go just on the party ticket that day. We also drive in and park. I would arrive between 3:15 and 3:30 in the parking lot. At our last party, they started letting us in at about 3:45.
I'm sorry...I don't know what the bypass is, but would love it explained!
Sounds like you have a good plan with your fp's. We go the beginning of December and have not run into real cold weather on our years there so Splash wasn't a problem. You still got a little wet even at night, but not soaked or anything.
If you are looking for short ride lines, you are in for a treat! It is great!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Ok so if we want to see the 7 Dwarves, Sandy Claws and Scrooge, would it be wiser to get in line before the party for Jack or the Seven?  I'm guessing Scrooge has a consistently decent line through the night. 

I'm going this Tuesday and I'm too excited to sleep!


----------



## thumper*

We attended the MVMCP on Tues Dec 5'th and it was sold out. IMO it was a waste of $. Jingle Cruise had 30 min wait at 6:45pm, a 35 min wait at 7:15Pm and 65 min wait about 7:35pm. Pet Pan was down all night. Waited a half hour in Frontier land for the first parade. After parade hightailed it to HM and got in quickly, when we came out the line was backed up well past the entry gate. Most lines for PP were exceptionally long and not worth waiting in. Upon entry to park they routed us to the pass through behind Main street, not very magical IMO, cheesy backdrops for PP there. Just too crowded for the $ we paid.



DisneyWishes14 said:


> Do you recall what time you got to Frontierland to find your parade spot?





DisneyWishes14 said:


> Wow! You had to find a spot for the parade 2 HOURS before? Ugh. Is this just for the hub area? If we went down near the train station or went to Frontierland, could we show up later?


 We showed up 1/2hr before first parade.


----------



## abnihon

Did anyone notice if they sell Christmas themed hats, scarves or gloves in MK?  Going to party tonight and will be freezing!!!


----------



## chiisai

thumper* said:


> We attended the MVMCP on Tues Dec 5'th and it was sold out. IMO it was a waste of $. Jingle Cruise had 30 min wait at 6:45pm, a 35 min wait at 7:15Pm and 65 min wait about 7:35pm. Pet Pan was down all night. Waited a half hour in Frontier land for the first parade.



Thanks for your report.  I've given up on character meets and was planning to just focus on treats and rides, given all the posts here about waits recently.  However, given your post... 

Do you recall wait times for Space mountain?  I have a FP for it, but really want to also ride Jingle Cruise and am debating switching given the wait times you mention.  

Were you there after wishes?  Do you remember the wait times then?  I had planned on us leaving after wishes, but if the lines are shorter after maybe we'd stay another hour or so.


----------



## chiisai

abnihon said:


> Did anyone notice if they sell Christmas themed hats, scarves or gloves in MK?  Going to party tonight and will be freezing!!!



Good luck tonight! I don't know the answer, but I hope you stay warm, eat all the treats and have all the fun!


----------



## AnneK

We were at Magic Kingdom last night until almost midnight, weather was colder than it will be tonight. Just bundle up and you'll be fine, we had a blast last night!


----------



## takehertothemoon

Also were at the Dec 5th party and I have nothing to compare it too but it was quite busy! We bought party merch at big top circus and got in line for Scrooge at 5:50, there were already probably 15 groups ahead of us. By the time it was our turn they went on their first break, I think it was 7:30 when we were done. We met some lovely people though so it was worth it!

We watched the fireworks from the right side of the castle, just below where tink flies out. Then as soon as they were over we walked over to the castle and got a seat right on the curb for the parade. From where we were sitting we could also watch the Merriest show! We don't do parades but we loved it!!

Rides accomplished - jingle cruise (4th FP), barnstormer, space mountain, pirates, and little mermaid! We also went to three treat stations that moved super quick. 

We were at Disney from Dec 4-8 and our park day ratings were the same as our last trip from January, it was SO much busier than our January trip. Seeing it at Christmas is magical, but it was so hot it didn't feel like Christmas LOL I'll stick to January trips!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

abnihon said:


> Did anyone notice if they sell Christmas themed hats, scarves or gloves in MK?  Going to party tonight and will be freezing!!!



They have the Mickey Santa hats and pull out other hats, scarves and gloves when it's cold.  They aren't always Christmas or even disney themed though.


----------



## pmdeve

Where do they sell the gloves


----------



## clippers6

They’re “emergency” items so they’re usually up at the counter because they’re only put out when the weather demands it (like ponchos and umbrellas). If you don’t see them ask a CM as they may not have put them out.


----------



## jlwhitney

What time does nick and Judy hops come out? What time should we get in line?


----------



## Cluelyss

Has anyone watched the first parade near the train station then done the dessert party? If so, do you recall what time you arrived at TT to check in? I know we won’t make it by 9, but wondering how late we’d be? Thanks!


----------



## trill2017

lolash said:


> That’s my plan too!!!


I took a ziploc bag to the party and did not end up getting a single treat. I just couldn't be bothered with the lines.


----------



## trill2017

I went to the 12/7 party, my first, and my last. I will say that my day got off to a bad start and I was pretty much exhausted by 7pm anyway. The Main St. atmosphere with the snow and the lights and the excited kids was cute, but not $100 cute. Something about the Halloween party just seems more fun to me.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone watched the first parade near the train station then done the dessert party? If so, do you recall what time you arrived at TT to check in? I know we won’t make it by 9, but wondering how late we’d be? Thanks!



I haven't done this yet, but I asked on another thread at what time I could expect the parade to get to Main St. and the answer was about 15 - 20 minutes after the parade start time (that puts it at about 8:50 pm).  The parade is then about 15 - 20 minutes long, so I would expect you would get to the party around 9:15 pm or so.  We are doing the first parade and party next week and we've decided to check in for the party early (probably around 4 pm), watch the parade in Frontierland (so it will be over for us around 8:50 pm) and then hot-foot it through Fantasyland to get over to Tomorrowland Terrace, hopefully, by 9 pm.  We'll see if this actually works!


----------



## barbliny

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone watched the first parade near the train station then done the dessert party? If so, do you recall what time you arrived at TT to check in? I know we won’t make it by 9, but wondering how late we’d be? Thanks!



We watched the 11:00 pm parade from in front of Town Square Theater on Dec. 3.

Looking at the timestamp of a photo on my phone of Santa passing us during the parade - it was 11:41, the time would be a few minutes later for the train station.  I would say that you would probably start your walk up main street close to 50 minutes after the parade start time.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

jlwhitney said:


> What time does nick and Judy hops come out?


6:15 PM from what I have heard.


jlwhitney said:


> What time should we get in line?


When I went last year I made it to their location by 5:20 and hopped in line by 5:30. So I'd say between 5-5:30.


----------



## chiisai

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I haven't done this yet, but I asked on another thread at what time I could expect the parade to get to Main St. and the answer was about 15 - 20 minutes after the parade start time (that puts it at about 8:50 pm).  The parade is then about 15 - 20 minutes long, so I would expect you would get to the party around 9:15 pm or so.  We are doing the first parade and party next week and we've decided to check in for the party early (probably around 4 pm), watch the parade in Frontierland (so it will be over for us around 8:50 pm) and then hot-foot it through Fantasyland to get over to Tomorrowland Terrace, hopefully, by 9 pm.  We'll see if this actually works!



I think we are going to do the same next week. Check in after our first fast pass, then watch from either liberty square or frontier land and go around back to get to the party.


----------



## thumper*

chiisai said:


> Thanks for your report.  I've given up on character meets and was planning to just focus on treats and rides, given all the posts here about waits recently.  However, given your post...
> 
> Do you recall wait times for Space mountain?  I have a FP for it, but really want to also ride Jingle Cruise and am debating switching given the wait times you mention.
> 
> Were you there after wishes?  Do you remember the wait times then?  I had planned on us leaving after wishes, but if the lines are shorter after maybe we'd stay another hour or so.


I hit up Space Mnt after Wishes and it was maybe a 15 min wait. I would recommend getting the Jingle Cruise FP. I was bummed that we never got to experience JC our entire trip. I had pushed it off on our afternoon visit thinking it would be shorter wait at MVMCP. Boy was I wrong. Have fun and hope your experience will be better than ours. Too much $ not to enjoy it.


----------



## chiisai

thumper* said:


> I hit up Space Mnt after Wishes and it was maybe a 15 min wait. I would recommend getting the Jingle Cruise FP. I was bummed that we never got to experience JC our entire trip. I had pushed it off on our afternoon visit thinking it would be shorter wait at MVMCP. Boy was I wrong. Have fun and hope your experience will be better than ours. Too much $ not to enjoy it.



Thanks- i expect ours to be sold out crowds, so, trying to plan a workable lower-expectation-but-still-enjoyable evening.  I changed the fast pass. We'll see how the evening goes!


----------



## KurtC

cschaaf said:


> Any advice for someone going to the party without a day pass to MK? We'll be there on 12/22 - a sold out night.
> 
> How early should we arrive in the parking lot to get in at 4:00? Any chance they let people in a bit earlier?
> 
> What are the advantages/disadvantages to 'taking the bypass' if we have the choice?
> 
> We're mostly interested in the rides and Holiday Wishes. The treats are probably next priority and the parade is of moderate interest. No interest in character meets.
> 
> We have FP+ booked for Space Mountain (3:30 - 4:30), Big Thunder (4:30 - 5:30) and small world (5:30 - 6:30).
> 
> How 'wet' is Splash in the winter?


We have been to two Parties this year and also could see the front of MK from the Contemporary.  It looked like they opened the gates to party only tickets at about 3:45pm, but there was a decent crowd there waiting from 3:30-3:45, so I would arrive at the gates between 3:45 to 4:00pm.  Then add the time to get to the gates from the lot, both the Monorail and the Ferry seemed pretty busy at that time, but since we were are CR it was an easy trip for us

The bypass is themed, there are several photo pass photographers, and they give you your first cookie.  The other advantage is that you can avoid the mass of humanity that is being forced to exit the park up Main Street (although at 4pm that might not be an issue -- that being said if your first stop is Space Mtn, the bypass would work well for you)


----------



## KurtC

DW and I went to two parties this year, 11/28 (sold out) and 12/7, and wanted to share some random thoughts.  We weren't interested in M&G's, so for the first night we focused on photo pass opportunities and rides.  We had dinner at TTS @ 6pm, so we didn't really get started until right at 7.  At that point all of the rides that we did were walk-ons (JC, PotC, BTMRx2, HMx2).  We did some shopping for Party exclusive stuff and then got a spot on Main Street for Wishes.  Right after Wishes there was NO ONE doing the Santa M&G/photo op so we did that before heading out (we planned to do the parade from Town Square but ran out of steam)

On our second night DW's medical conditions flared up and we rented a wheel chair.  We grabbed a spot in the hub along the parade route around 7:20pm and hung out in that spot for the Merriest Celebration, Elsa lighting up the Castle, and the parade.  We were hanging out next to a very fun family and had a great time.  Prior to the parade, photo pass folks were walking up and down the parade route with some cute signs that you could hold and get a photo without losing your place on the curb for the parade.  After the parade it was snacks and the red velvet waffle at Sleepy Hollow (Yum!) Rode a couple rides and shopped a little more during wishes and left before the second parade.  So, we could have done more if we had the energy, but loved both parties and will do it again next year.

One of the things that really stood out to us was that there is a different energy in the crowd during a Christmas Party, it makes the whole experience more enjoyable.


----------



## alicat130

My sister and I went to our first Christmas party on 12/7.  We lined up for Nick and Judy as soon as they opened the line around 4:45 and were first in line. They came out right at 6:15 and we were done around 5 minutes later. We stopped for some treats (3 treat stations) on our way to Fairytale Hall and after some confusion from cast members, we hopped in line for the Tiana and Rapunzel side. Afterwards, we hopped into line for the Cinderella and Elena line. We were finished with both by 7:30. On our way back to the hub, we stopped for the Tangled lights photo and the line moved really quickly, probably around 5-10 minutes.

We made our way to Main Street and found a spot to watch the Castle lighting. There was a photopass photographer in the hub grass area and we jumped over for some quick photos and got the snow globe magic shot. While waiting, we saw them wheel the MVMCP ornament into the hub grass area and as soon as the lighting was over, we got in line and then were off again!

We walked to the line for the Aladdin characters and waited about 20 minutes before deciding they were just moving too slow. I think they met 3 families in that time and were switching out characters again. We went to go get a snowman pretzel and on our way over found Peter Pan wandering around and got a photo. We also saw an almost non-existent line for Jack Sparrow. My sister ran inside Tortuga Tavern to get pretzels and the snow cones while I held our place in line.

After meeting Jack, we wanted to meet Mary Poppins and Bert and I read some incorrect info somewhere that they were in the Town Square. We walked all the way down and didn't find them. We were able to get the candy cane magic shot though. We ended up walking back to the hub area and grabbed a spot for the fireworks. At least we got to see the snow on Main Street, it was so magical!

After the fireworks, we were on a hunt for Mary Poppins and Bert. We had a hard time finding a cast member that could tell us where they were. I think we stopped and asked 4 or 5 CMs before we found the line between the Peter Pan ride and Philharmagic. The lighting where they are is terrible, our photos didn't turn out very well. We made it to Frontierland in time to have a front row spot for the parade. We missed the magic of main street, but we got a lot more done and still got to see the parade, so it was a win-win for us.

After the parade, we very quickly made our way to the Circus area (with more treat stops on the way) and saw a fairly short line for Scrooge McDuck and Donald. We hopped in and were 3 groups from the cut for the night. They were a really fun meet and we finished right at 11:54. We walked as quickly as we could to Seven Dwarfs (we didn't get to ride during the day) and walked in at 11:58. We were off and back on Main street by 12:18. We had only 2 hours of sleep the night before with a full day at MK and the photopass lines were long, so we passed on any more. I did get the MVMCP exclusive pin at the Emporium before walking out.

We had an amazing night and would definitely go to another party in the future! I know we were so lucky with how our night went. This thread was so helpful in our planning for the party (should have read more about Mary & Bert, though!), I hope this long summary helps someone else out!


----------



## AnneK

My Mom is a die hard Jack Sparrow fan and desperately wants to meet him on our 12/15 party night. Glad to hear your line experience with him was short!


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I haven't done this yet, but I asked on another thread at what time I could expect the parade to get to Main St. and the answer was about 15 - 20 minutes after the parade start time (that puts it at about 8:50 pm).  The parade is then about 15 - 20 minutes long, so I would expect you would get to the party around 9:15 pm or so.  We are doing the first parade and party next week and we've decided to check in for the party early (probably around 4 pm), watch the parade in Frontierland (so it will be over for us around 8:50 pm) and then hot-foot it through Fantasyland to get over to Tomorrowland Terrace, hopefully, by 9 pm.  We'll see if this actually works!


Thank you, that’s about what I had figured. Would love to hear how this plan works for you afterward?


----------



## monique5

*4D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!* ​


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> *4D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!* ​


Single digit dance for us!!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

3 days left!!!!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

For those of you who have been to the party already - how were the standby lines for Jingle Cruise and BTMRR?  Our goal was to ride Jingle Cruise around 6:15/6:30 pm and then head over to BTMRR, but I could switch out an earlier FP+ to Jingle Cruise if need be.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Single digit dance for us!!



Yes! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Elle23

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> 3 days left!!!!



Me too!!!! 

Can’t believe it!


----------



## neitzelt

For those that have been to the party this year, is the Railroad open during the party?  I can't seem to find an answer on that one...


----------



## tigger2&pooh

Can't wait we attend the party on Dec 15th.  Been reading all the tips on this mostly want to watch parade and fireworks and maybe get in a few rides I didn't want to plan to much since we did buy tickets just the other day.


----------



## John Marecek

DisneyWishes14 said:


> For those of you who have been to the party already - how were the standby lines for Jingle Cruise and BTMRR?  Our goal was to ride Jingle Cruise around 6:15/6:30 pm and then head over to BTMRR, but I could switch out an earlier FP+ to Jingle Cruise if need be.  Thanks for any advice!




Big Thunder was walk-on during our party.  I don't know about Jingle Cruise.


----------



## MemoryMakers

DisneyWishes14 said:


> For those of you who have been to the party already - how were the standby lines for Jingle Cruise and BTMRR?  Our goal was to ride Jingle Cruise around 6:15/6:30 pm and then head over to BTMRR, but I could switch out an earlier FP+ to Jingle Cruise if need be.  Thanks for any advice!



Our experience was that from 6-7 the wait times for all rides were a lot longer than during the party...because...day guests are still hanging around (able to get in lines up to 6:00) and party guests are able to book FP+ for most of that hour. In general, it seems like BTMRR has a shorter wait time than JC most of the night (IMO anyway).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

alicat130 said:


> My sister and I went to our first Christmas party on 12/7.  We lined up for Nick and Judy as soon as they opened the line around 4:45 and were first in line. They came out right at 6:15 and we were done around 5 minutes later. We stopped for some treats (3 treat stations) on our way to Fairytale Hall and after some confusion from cast members, we hopped in line for the Tiana and Rapunzel side. Afterwards, we hopped into line for the Cinderella and Elena line. We were finished with both by 7:30. On our way back to the hub, we stopped for the Tangled lights photo and the line moved really quickly, probably around 5-10 minutes.
> 
> We made our way to Main Street and found a spot to watch the Castle lighting. There was a photopass photographer in the hub grass area and we jumped over for some quick photos and got the snow globe magic shot. While waiting, we saw them wheel the MVMCP ornament into the hub grass area and as soon as the lighting was over, we got in line and then were off again!
> 
> We walked to the line for the Aladdin characters and waited about 20 minutes before deciding they were just moving too slow. I think they met 3 families in that time and were switching out characters again. We went to go get a snowman pretzel and on our way over found Peter Pan wandering around and got a photo. We also saw an almost non-existent line for Jack Sparrow. My sister ran inside Tortuga Tavern to get pretzels and the snow cones while I held our place in line.
> 
> After meeting Jack, we wanted to meet Mary Poppins and Bert and I read some incorrect info somewhere that they were in the Town Square. We walked all the way down and didn't find them. We were able to get the candy cane magic shot though. We ended up walking back to the hub area and grabbed a spot for the fireworks. At least we got to see the snow on Main Street, it was so magical!
> 
> After the fireworks, we were on a hunt for Mary Poppins and Bert. We had a hard time finding a cast member that could tell us where they were. I think we stopped and asked 4 or 5 CMs before we found the line between the Peter Pan ride and Philharmagic. The lighting where they are is terrible, our photos didn't turn out very well. We made it to Frontierland in time to have a front row spot for the parade. We missed the magic of main street, but we got a lot more done and still got to see the parade, so it was a win-win for us.
> 
> After the parade, we very quickly made our way to the Circus area (with more treat stops on the way) and saw a fairly short line for Scrooge McDuck and Donald. We hopped in and were 3 groups from the cut for the night. They were a really fun meet and we finished right at 11:54. We walked as quickly as we could to Seven Dwarfs (we didn't get to ride during the day) and walked in at 11:58. We were off and back on Main street by 12:18. We had only 2 hours of sleep the night before with a full day at MK and the photopass lines were long, so we passed on any more. I did get the MVMCP exclusive pin at the Emporium before walking out.
> 
> We had an amazing night and would definitely go to another party in the future! I know we were so lucky with how our night went. This thread was so helpful in our planning for the party (should have read more about Mary & Bert, though!), I hope this long summary helps someone else out!



So you had a very short wait for Tiana and Rapunzel with their princes? Interesting.


----------



## alicat130

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So you had a very short wait for Tiana and Rapunzel with their princes? Interesting.


Yep. We got in line maybe around 6:45-50? We were in the second group to go in the room. Pictures with them are time stamped at 7:15. We were then done meeting Cinderella and Elena at 7:30.


----------



## barbliny

DisneyWishes14 said:


> For those of you who have been to the party already - how were the standby lines for Jingle Cruise and BTMRR?  Our goal was to ride Jingle Cruise around 6:15/6:30 pm and then head over to BTMRR, but I could switch out an earlier FP+ to Jingle Cruise if need be.  Thanks for any advice!



On Dec. 3 - we were at Jingle Cruise around 5:15, we had a fastpass and even that took 20 minutes.  The standby line at that time was 55 minutes.  BTMRR was a walk-on during the party - I don't know what the wait was in the hour leading up to the party.


----------



## annemce118

Thanks for your report! I'm looking forward to my first party this Sunday!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

MemoryMakers said:


> Our experience was that from 6-7 the wait times for all rides were a lot longer than during the party...because...day guests are still hanging around (able to get in lines up to 6:00) and party guests are able to book FP+ for most of that hour. In general, it seems like BTMRR has a shorter wait time than JC most of the night (IMO anyway).





barbliny said:


> On Dec. 3 - we were at Jingle Cruise around 5:15, we had a fastpass and even that took 20 minutes.  The standby line at that time was 55 minutes.  BTMRR was a walk-on during the party - I don't know what the wait was in the hour leading up to the party.





John Marecek said:


> Big Thunder was walk-on during our party.  I don't know about Jingle Cruise.



Thank you all so much!  I'll snag that JC FP+!


----------



## jhalpin

We attended the 12/8 party and had a blast! We were second in line and let in right around 3:40. We saw dapper dans on Main Street and then had fast passes for haunted mansion, space mtn, and thunder mtn. We rode thunder with the FP right at 6pm. Next up was splash, POTC, and jingle cruise and all were walk inside with nobody in line. We grabbed sno cones and pretzels from Tortuga while we were there.

Then, we headed to Main Street and held a spot for the parade right across from the bakery. I would guess this was around 7:20. There was rain in the forecast for later, so we didn’t want to chance the second parade being cancelled. While we waited, we had Starbucks and the kids went and rode buzz light year and the speedway. They didn’t mention a wait. Kids were back at 8:15 for the parade. It was delayed a few minutes, but once it came, loved it! 

We went on people mover and then came back to watch the Mickey show and then the fireworks. We walked right up to the middle of Main Street - right next to the garden viewing area. This must not have been a sold out party because Main Street was not full for the fireworks. 

After, we headed to fantasyland. Rode Winnie the Pooh, it was a walk on. The line for the Pooh characters looked like 20 mins. The mine train line was 40 mins. We headed to storybook circus and saw Santa Goofy (5 min wait). Then we got in line for the Dwarfs - the worker said it was 15 min, it ended up at 25 mins. While we waited, kids rode barnstormer twice (no wait), and shopped a bit. The Dwarfs were adorable!

It was 11:30pm and we rode the little mermaid, walk on. When we got out, the rain started so we went and did a little shopping on Main Street and headed out.

I love the vibe of the party and would do it again. I personally would have liked more character meets but our party wanted more rides so that’s what we did. We weren’t hungry so didn’t bother with the free snacks and didn’t have photopass so we didn’t bother with the pictures. 

One of the workers in line for Santa Goofy said it was a slow night and the night before was slow too. Everyone we met was so nice.


----------



## twodogs

Can you cross to the opposite side of the park through Fantasyland throughout the entire party, even during parades and fireworks?  I don’t want to be trapped on one side so I’m trying to visualize the map and parade route and make a path!  Thanks!


----------



## alibethers

Looking for opinions. We are a family of 3 arriving MCO at 5:30 p.m. on Friday, December 15. Is it worth it to try to go to MVMCP for just 7 p.m. to midnight? Could we even get from the airport to our hotel and then over to MK in that amount of time? We have ADRs for BOG that night because it was the only time I could get one. Still, spending $300 for just 4-5 hours at the party seems steep. If we decide not to do it that night, what would be a suggestion for a fun arrival evening/Christmasy activity that wouldn't require Park admission? We are staying at CBR, which is of course under construction. Thanks for any input!


----------



## mesaboy2

alibethers said:


> Looking for opinions. We are a family of 3 *arriving MCO at 5:30 p.m.* on Friday, December 15. *Is it worth it to try to go to MVMCP for just 7 p.m. to midnight? Could we even get from the airport to our hotel and then over to MK in that amount of time?* We have ADRs for BOG that night because it was the only time I could get one. Still, spending $300 for just 4-5 hours at the party seems steep. If we decide not to do it that night, what would be a suggestion for a fun arrival evening/Christmasy activity that wouldn't require Park admission? We are staying at CBR, which is of course under construction. Thanks for any input!



No, sorry.  And no, sorry.  With that ADR, you’d be fortunate to get 3 hours of party time.


----------



## buteraa

Leaving tomorrow!  Doing two parties on the 15th and 17th...can't wait!


----------



## disneydentist

DisneyWishes14 said:


> For those of you who have been to the party already - how were the standby lines for Jingle Cruise and BTMRR?  Our goal was to ride Jingle Cruise around 6:15/6:30 pm and then head over to BTMRR, but I could switch out an earlier FP+ to Jingle Cruise if need be.  Thanks for any advice!


We rode Jingle Cruise twice on 12/7.  Once during regular hours (9:36) and once during the party (8:30).  Both times it was a straight shot to boarding.


----------



## KurtC

neitzelt said:


> For those that have been to the party this year, is the Railroad open during the party?  I can't seem to find an answer on that one...


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## KurtC

I know that there were a lot of comments from last year's parties about people staying in the park without wristbands.  At both of the parties we went to the cast members were extremely diligent and insistent about checking wristbands, even going up and down the parade route checking everyone's wrist.


----------



## Figmentary

I didn’t get the 2017 MVMCP ornament on our party night (12/5) and now I’m regretting it.  Is there a way to order one online?


----------



## avkuehn

Thought I would share the times of our Christmas Party Character meet and greet experiences.
This information is from the party on Sunday, December, 10th. I recorded the times on my phone, so I could share! 
*In line Time - Character - Finish Time*
5:10 Seven Dwarfs - 6:27
6:30 Pooh and Friends 7:06
7:10 Snow White / Aurora with Princes 8:10
8:30 We watched the Parade in Frontier Land
8:56 Aladdin and Abu 9:22
9:37 Cinderella and Prince Charming 9:48
9:53 Nick and Judy 10:23
10:29 Minni and Daise 10:46
11:06 Jack Sparrow 11:22
11:26 Moana 11:34
11:40 Bell No wait
11:46 Eric and Ariel 11:49
11:50 Tiana and Rapunzel and princes 11:59


----------



## memma05

jhalpin said:


> We attended the 12/8 party and had a blast! We were second in line and let in right around 3:40. We saw dapper dans on Main Street and then had fast passes for haunted mansion, space mtn, and thunder mtn. We rode thunder with the FP right at 6pm. Next up was splash, POTC, and jingle cruise and all were walk inside with nobody in line. We grabbed sno cones and pretzels from Tortuga while we were there.
> 
> Then, we headed to Main Street and held a spot for the parade right across from the bakery. I would guess this was around 7:20. There was rain in the forecast for later, so we didn’t want to chance the second parade being cancelled. While we waited, we had Starbucks and the kids went and rode buzz light year and the speedway. They didn’t mention a wait. Kids were back at 8:15 for the parade. It was delayed a few minutes, but once it came, loved it!
> 
> We went on people mover and then came back to watch the Mickey show and then the fireworks. We walked right up to the middle of Main Street - right next to the garden viewing area. This must not have been a sold out party because Main Street was not full for the fireworks.
> 
> After, we headed to fantasyland. Rode Winnie the Pooh, it was a walk on. The line for the Pooh characters looked like 20 mins. The mine train line was 40 mins. We headed to storybook circus and saw Santa Goofy (5 min wait). Then we got in line for the Dwarfs - the worker said it was 15 min, it ended up at 25 mins. While we waited, kids rode barnstormer twice (no wait), and shopped a bit. The Dwarfs were adorable!
> 
> It was 11:30pm and we rode the little mermaid, walk on. When we got out, the rain started so we went and did a little shopping on Main Street and headed out.
> 
> I love the vibe of the party and would do it again. I personally would have liked more character meets but our party wanted more rides so that’s what we did. We weren’t hungry so didn’t bother with the free snacks and didn’t have photopass so we didn’t bother with the pictures.
> 
> One of the workers in line for Santa Goofy said it was a slow night and the night before was slow too. Everyone we met was so nice.


Sounds like you had an awesome time!! Were there a lot of people lined up for the parade at 7:20? I wasn't sure if we were still allowed to hold spots in advance but hoping I could camp out while the kids ride some rides before the parade!


----------



## Buddy40

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Thank you all so much!  I'll snag that JC FP+!


We went to the parties on 12/7 & 10.  BTMRR was generally a walk-on, but broke down at one point on the 7th, causing people to flood other rides.  Did JC after the 10 pm fireworks and walked right on.  Both nights seemed crowded with 7DMT around 50 min to 1 hr wait.


----------



## jhalpin

memma05 said:


> Sounds like you had an awesome time!! Were there a lot of people lined up for the parade at 7:20? I wasn't sure if we were still allowed to hold spots in advance but hoping I could camp out while the kids ride some rides before the parade!



Most of the curb spots on Main Street were filling up -I would say full by 7:30.  We were a group of five. Two of us held the spots for the five with no issues - many people were doing  He same and nobody around d us had issues with it. Collectively, we all made sure kids in the area could all see when the parade started.


----------



## RJstanis

jhalpin said:


> Most of the curb spots on Main Street were filling up -I would say full by 7:30.  We were a group of five. Two of us held the spots for the five with no issues - many people were doing  He same and nobody around d us had issues with it. Collectively, we all made sure kids in the area could all see when the parade started.



Great post and so glad to hear, that's what Disney and Christmas should be about is to make sure all the kids collectively can see, not just your own.


----------



## focusondisney

alibethers said:


> Looking for opinions. We are a family of 3 arriving MCO at 5:30 p.m. on Friday, December 15. Is it worth it to try to go to MVMCP for just 7 p.m. to midnight? Could we even get from the airport to our hotel and then over to MK in that amount of time? *We have ADRs for BOG that night because it was the only time I could get one. *Still, spending $300 for just 4-5 hours at the party seems steep. If we decide not to do it that night, what would be a suggestion for a fun arrival evening/Christmasy activity that wouldn't require Park admission? We are staying at CBR, which is of course under construction. Thanks for any input!



I am confused.  You have an ADR for December 15 but don't have party tickets? You will not be allowed into the park after 6pm that night without party tickets.  Are you going to cancel it if you don't get the tickets? 

We are at CBR right now. We checked in on a Saturday. It is our first stay here & we were stuck by how chaotic the check in process is. If you need to stop at the check in building, plan on up to 20 minutes after you complete your activity there to get to your room. You must wait for an internal shuttle which seems to take about 15 minutes between buses. Then another 5-10 to get to your stop & add in the walk to your room. Even if you don't go to your room, you will need to get an internal shuttle to the first bus stop then get off & wait for a bus to the park. Really not a guest friendly process.

 And then hope nothing goes wrong during check in. We arrived at the resort at around 10 am & had 2 issues that took til almost noon to fix. And then we had a 3rd issue when we got to the park which caused another trip to check in. 

Disney Springs has the Christmas tree trail which would be a nice start to your trip. We haven't seen this yeas version yet but it has expanded from last year & sounds nice.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

twodogs said:


> Can you cross to the opposite side of the park through Fantasyland throughout the entire party, even during parades and fireworks?  I don’t want to be trapped on one side so I’m trying to visualize the map and parade route and make a path!  Thanks!



Yes.  If you search through this thread, I believe @Robo posted a map with the parade route and path crossovers.



alibethers said:


> Looking for opinions. We are a family of 3 arriving MCO at 5:30 p.m. on Friday, December 15. Is it worth it to try to go to MVMCP for just 7 p.m. to midnight? Could we even get from the airport to our hotel and then over to MK in that amount of time? We have ADRs for BOG that night because it was the only time I could get one. Still, spending $300 for just 4-5 hours at the party seems steep. If we decide not to do it that night, what would be a suggestion for a fun arrival evening/Christmasy activity that wouldn't require Park admission? We are staying at CBR, which is of course under construction. Thanks for any input!



I agree with the PP's.  There is no way I would do the party that night if I were landing at 5:30 pm.  Even if you used a private car service to get to CBR, you are looking at getting to CBR no earlier than 7 pm.  If using DME, add another 30 minutes to an hour.  You could then uber over to CR and walk to MK, but the party will be well under way at that point.  I think it would be a massive waste of money.  If you decide not to do it, make sure you cancel that BOG ADR so you aren't charged a no-show fee.

I would recommend, after getting to CBR, taking a bus to MK and taking the monorail around to see the decorations at CR, Poly and GF (you could also uber to CR and simply monorail from there).  I would just do QS that night for dinner (all 3 of those resorts have good QS).  Depending on where you are around 10 pm, I would watch Holiday Wishes from one of those resorts (CR has a 4th floor observation deck, you can see the fireworks from the boat dock or right outside Gasparilla's at GF and the two beaches and marina at Poly).  GF might be a nice place to try to do this.  The tree is gorgeous there and you could get QS at Gasparilla's and see the fireworks right outside.


----------



## Carol unsworth

We have just decided rather than stress out over fitting everything in just to book two parties, there's only two of us so not such a big financial pull out. 
Our strategy the first night is to see the 7.40 Mickeys Merriest stage show, 8-15 Frozen show, hop over to Plaza Garden Dessert party for Holiday Wishes then watch the second parade.

The next night we aren't doing the Dessert Party so will partake of cookies and drinking chocolate, hopefully meet Santa Goofy, maybe watch the fireworks behind the castle away from the crowds and just soak up the atmosphere. We're in Disney for fourteen days so no need to get any rides in as we've got FP's for them on other days. 

We also probably won't show up to the parties til about six as it goes on way past our bedtime!


----------



## abnihon

avkuehn said:


> Thought I would share the times of our Christmas Party Character meet and greet experiences.
> This information is from the party on Sunday, December, 10th. I recorded the times on my phone, so I could share!
> *In line Time - Character - Finish Time*
> 5:10 Seven Dwarfs - 6:27
> 6:30 Pooh and Friends 7:06
> 7:10 Snow White / Aurora with Princes 8:10
> 8:30 We watched the Parade in Frontier Land
> 8:56 Aladdin and Abu 9:22
> 9:37 Cinderella and Prince Charming 9:48
> 9:53 Nick and Judy 10:23
> 10:29 Minni and Daise 10:46
> 11:06 Jack Sparrow 11:22
> 11:26 Moana 11:34
> 11:40 Bell No wait
> 11:46 Eric and Ariel 11:49
> 11:50 Tiana and Rapunzel and princes 11:59



Wow you got a lot done!!  I guess those brave enough to stand out in the cold were rewarded with short character lines!  We were at the same party and just did Aurora/Snow/Princes and left about 9pm.  It was a chilly night!


----------



## fantasycloud

Is there anyone yet to attend a Christmas Party that can help me out... I am looking for the Christmas Party Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom SOMK card for my son and daughter for Christmas. Trying our luck to see if  anyone can grab me a spare or two? (Also I am in Canada) Thanks.

(please let me know if this is inappropriate).


----------



## Nikki G

Can anyone enlighten me to what the "bypass" is? From what I gathered it sounds like a route of some sort that party goers take once they enter the park at 4:00p. I gather it goes on the right hand side as I've seen some mention of easy access to Tomorrowland. We are planning on entering at 4:00p and heading right to Liberty Tree Tavern for an ADR. Will the bypass force us to go all the way around the back side of the castle or will it end at some point that allows us to cut across? Oh and...

*8 more days until we leave for our Disney Christmas Vacation!!!  *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nikki G said:


> Can anyone enlighten me to what the "bypass" is? From what I gathered it sounds like a route of some sort that party goers take once they enter the park at 4:00p. I gather it goes on the right hand side as I've seen some mention of easy access to Tomorrowland. We are planning on entering at 4:00p and heading right to Liberty Tree Tavern for an ADR. Will the bypass force us to go all the way around the back side of the castle or will it end at some point that allows us to cut across? Oh and...
> 
> *8 more days until we leave for our Disney Christmas Vacation!!!  *



The bypass comes out right where the bathrooms are by Tomorrowland Terrace.

I'm sure you'd be allowed down Mainstreet should you wish but the bypass doesn't add much distance.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Does anybody have a rough estimate as to how many people attend the party on a given night?  By that I guess I mean, how many tickets do they sell for the parties?

Thanks.


----------



## monique5

Seth Paridon said:


> Does anybody have a rough estimate as to how many people attend the party on a given night?  By that I guess I mean, how many tickets do they sell for the parties?
> 
> Thanks.



Estimated ~25K, far less that a regular MK day.


----------



## Sbunit81

If I wanted to stake out a spot facing the castle for the 740pm Mickeys merriest Xmas celebration with the intentions of just staying put there to watch the 840pm parade when should I claim my spot? Heading over to the party now! Hope everyone has a blast tonight


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Philharmagic started giving out wristbands at 345. In line for Sandy claws.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES
*
Behind the Scenes at the ‘Flurry of Fun’ Celebration at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Disney Parks Sweet Treats: December 2017


----------



## Seth Paridon

monique5 said:


> Estimated ~25K, far less that a regular MK day.


Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## mesaboy2

Seth Paridon said:


> Cool.  Thanks.



It probably skews a little higher these days, more like 30-35K.  Still well less than half park capacity.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sandy claws line is soooo boring. 18 minutes.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Met claws at 605. Got to the ducks line at 613. It's insane, probably won't meet them until 8.


----------



## abnihon

trill2017 said:


> I went to the 12/7 party, my first, and my last. I will say that my day got off to a bad start and I was pretty much exhausted by 7pm anyway. The Main St. atmosphere with the snow and the lights and the excited kids was cute, but not $100 cute. Something about the Halloween party just seems more fun to me.



I agree.  I like the Halloween party better.  I’ve done it 2 years in a row and plan to do it next year.  Whereas the Christmas party I would do again but probably not for 3-5 years...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wow, duck line went fast. Done at 426. In line for Rapunzel/Tiana and princes. Ap says 35 minutes.


----------



## dkhillerud

We were at the 12/7 party and went back to check on the dwarfs line at the end of the night just to see if we could get a picture. We got back there about 11:35 and waited less than 5 minutes! It was crazy, I was very excited! We then got in line for Minnie and Daisy and waited less than 10 minutes. Great end to the night after waiting a lot longer for meets earlier in the evening.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Tonight's party (Dec 12) has sold out! Four nights remaining so get your tickets before its too late!


----------



## alyssainwonderland

Just got back from the sold out party tonight - it was my first MVMCP and will probably be my last :/ Everything was just so chaotic. I really wanted to meet Burt and Mary Poppins, but they never appeared on the app for me (I was told they came out in fantasyland). Something about it just felt really lackluster..I can't put my finger on it. The parade felt like a recycled version of the halloween parade (pretty sure they even use some of the same floats? Common disney...) Loved the cookie stations, but the lines for most rides were at least 20-30 mins and the crowds felt insane. The only part that felt worthwhile was Holiday Wishes - so beautiful! Maybe my expectations were too high, but I really loved the halloween party in comparison. Anyone else that went this year feel this way? Has it felt more worthwhile in previous years?


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

*1 Day Left!!!!* Going to MVMCP and spending the night at Boulder Ridge Villas *tomorrow!




*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well we actually had a very successful party even though it sold out on Tuesday.

We used a day ticket to enter around 230. I hadn't made any fast passes because I wasn't expecting to enter that early. We just watched the Tiki Room and then milled around a bit. We went and sat by bench near Sandy Claws to see if the line was building. At about 345 my BF went to Philharmagic and they were handing out bands. He came back and got in line, we were the third group. I went to get my wristband and we settled in for a long wait.

6 pm: Sandy Claws came out promptly. A Make a Wish family met him first and we were done by 605. We booked it at fast as we could over to Donald and Scrooge but didn't get there until 6:13 and the line was already pretty long.

7:26 pm: we were done with the ducks, the line moved very long. they took a quick break one group ahead of us but came back out very fast.

7:41 pm: entered the line for Rapunzel/Flynn and Tiana/Naveen. This wait time was showing on the MDE app and I was surprised how short it was all night. I never saw the wait over 45 minutes. We ended up waiting about 40 and had a great interaction.

This next part was our wasted time of the party. We checked on Nick and Judy's line but we'd miss the parade if we waited. Instead we went to try to find a parade spot but all the areas looked pretty full. We got out Sorcerer's cards and then headed to Jack Sparrow.

We waited maybe 15 minutes for him and had another great meet. We saw Peter Pan running amok around Adventureland.

We went in search of the Country Bears but they weren't out at the moment.

We had nothing we could fit in before fireworks, so we went to get a spot in the grassy fenced in area around 9:30. We heard the end of the castle show while we waited and got the ornament photopass picture.

I dunno, I'm never too impressed by the Christmas party fireworks but they were ok. Doesn't help that a dad came last minute with a kid on his shoulders and stood directly in front of me. I guess instead of fireworks around the castle it was fireworks around dad and kid silhouette?

After the fireworks we booked it to Nick and Judy and waited about 35 minutes. Another great interaction.

There was only about 10 minutes before the second parade but we managed to find a second row spot behind people sitting near the parade start in Frontierland. We watched on the HM side so when Santa showed up we booked it to the waterside path and quickly headed to Fantasyland.

We met Mary and Bert and only had to wait behind 3 groups. We debated getting in line for Aurora/Phillip and Snow/Prince, the line wasn't bad but we opted to go to Ariel and Eric who had about 8 groups ahead of us.

We met them then walked up to Belle who meets near Gaston's Tavern, she had no guests. After that we check on the princes/princesses but the line was closed.

We went to Storybook and got a photopass picture on the way. All the lines over there were short but closed, so we made it as last guests on the TTC.

I think we also hit all the treat spots throughout the night. The peppermint cookies and chocolate milk at Storybook were our favorites. I brought a large ziplock bag so we could put extra cookies in there and it worked real well.

I was a bit sad about having missed the first parade, I am pretty sure with how the park emptied out after fireworks we could have got about 2-3 more character groups in if we didn't have to watch the second parade. But other than that I was very pleased with what we got done on a sold out night.


----------



## Lorelei18

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well we actually had a very successful party even though it sold out on Tuesday.
> 
> We used a day ticket to enter around 230. I hadn't made any fast passes because I wasn't expecting to enter that early. We just watched the Tiki Room and then milled around a bit. We went and sat by bench near Sandy Claws to see if the line was building. At about 345 my BF went to Philharmagic and they were handing out bands. He came back and got in line, we were the third group. I went to get my wristband and we settled in for a long wait.
> 
> 6 pm: Sandy Claws came out promptly. A Make a Wish family met him first and we were done by 605. We booked it at fast as we could over to Donald and Scrooge but didn't get there until 6:13 and the line was already pretty long.
> 
> 7:26 pm: we were done with the ducks, the line moved very long. they took a quick break one group ahead of us but came back out very fast.
> 
> 7:41 pm: entered the line for Rapunzel/Flynn and Tiana/Naveen. This wait time was showing on the MDE app and I was surprised how short it was all night. I never saw the wait over 45 minutes. We ended up waiting about 40 and had a great interaction.
> 
> This next part was our wasted time of the party. We checked on Nick and Judy's line but we'd miss the parade if we waited. Instead we went to try to find a parade spot but all the areas looked pretty full. We got out Sorcerer's cards and then headed to Jack Sparrow.
> 
> We waited maybe 15 minutes for him and had another great meet. We saw Peter Pan running amok around Adventureland.
> 
> We went in search of the Country Bears but they weren't out at the moment.
> 
> We had nothing we could fit in before fireworks, so we went to get a spot in the grassy fenced in area around 9:30. We heard the end of the castle show while we waited and got the ornament photopass picture.
> 
> I dunno, I'm never too impressed by the Christmas party fireworks but they were ok. Doesn't help that a dad came last minute with a kid on his shoulders and stood directly in front of me. I guess instead of fireworks around the castle it was fireworks around dad and kid silhouette?
> 
> After the fireworks we booked it to Nick and Judy and waited about 35 minutes. Another great interaction.
> 
> There was only about 10 minutes before the second parade but we managed to find a second row spot behind people sitting near the parade start in Frontierland. We watched on the HM side so when Santa showed up we booked it to the waterside path and quickly headed to Fantasyland.
> 
> We met Mary and Bert and only had to wait behind 3 groups. We debated getting in line for Aurora/Phillip and Snow/Prince, the line wasn't bad but we opted to go to Ariel and Eric who had about 8 groups ahead of us.
> 
> We met them then walked up to Belle who meets near Gaston's Tavern, she had no guests. After that we check on the princes/princesses but the line was closed.
> 
> We went to Storybook and got a photopass picture on the way. All the lines over there were short but closed, so we made it as last guests on the TTC.
> 
> I think we also hit all the treat spots throughout the night. The peppermint cookies and chocolate milk at Storybook were our favorites. I brought a large ziplock bag so we could put extra cookies in there and it worked real well.
> 
> I was a bit sad about having missed the first parade, I am pretty sure with how the park emptied out after fireworks we could have got about 2-3 more character groups in if we didn't have to watch the second parade. But other than that I was very pleased with what we got done on a sold out night.


Thanks for the report!    How crowded was the grassy fenced in area in front of Casey's for fireworks?   Also going on a sold out night and that's one of the spots I was considering for watching.


----------



## Madteaparty001

Went to the party on December 10, lots of people everywhere, felt crowded and we avoided Main st/hub for most of the night.

3:45 got into the park via the event line

4:00 Mickey Mouse FP

4:30 Buzz Lightyear ride FP

Got in line for cotton candy because apparently the promise of treats later on wasn't enough for my husband and daughter. Did some pin trading.

5:00 Dumbo standby

Did some shopping at the tent

5:30 Barnstormer 

Mobile order Casey's for dinner. Grab a seat next to the Nikon photo spot in front of the plaza viewing area (in front of tomorrow land terrace side) while husband goes to grab food. Sit and eat while waiting for frozen show.

6:15 Frozen holiday wish

6:30 Running of the bulls-I mean crowd- towards Mine train, photo time stamp is 6:48. Wait and line looks like it is doubled as we are walking off the ride, this trend will continue as the night goes on. Posted wait was longer but accurate after ride.

Stop in fantasyland treat spot to buy eggnog treat, husband said it's good, I don't like eggnog so didn't try it.

7:00 get on carousel with daughter as husband waits in treat line at pinocchios, I see him with drinks and cookies just as we are getting on the ride. His line was long but must have moved pretty fast.

7:10 get in line for Cinderella and prince/Elana, time stamp on photo says 7:20. Posted wait time accurate.

7:25 get in line for Tiana and Rapunzel side with princes. Posted wait time was 20 and they gave us a lanyard for the wait time update. The line did NOT move but was only 2-3 famlies longer than Cinderella's side. We couldn't figure out why the difference and were starting to get really angry as we wouldn't have gotten in line if we had known it was going to take so long. By the time we got in we found out why, they were closing the curtains for about a minute at a time to let families in the back. They were literally doubling the line. Photo time stamp is 8:12, wait time outside updated to 40 minutes when we walked out. If they had warned us so we would have the option to leave the line we would have been fine, but they made the wait misleading and it left a bad taste in our mouth.

8:15 made it over to liberty land for parade (had planned for second viewing but it was getting cold fast) got second row spot in front of treat station at the edge of the walkway while DH grabbed eggnog and molasses cookie. Once the walkway closed husband rushed with DD to sit at the front, I stayed back with the stroller as the parade wasn't really important to me. From what I could see I definitely prefer festival of fantasy and the Halloween parade.

8:45ish after parade ended we followed the crowd to big thunder mountain, had about a 10 minute wait. Line was doubled as we walked off. DD wanted more rides so we made our way to fantasy land.

9:20ish Rapunzel bathroom stop. I took DD then told DH to take her to the tea cups while I went. Met them there to find out ride was broken, he had my phone so they waited there for me instead of trying something else. 

9:40ish decided to try and catch fireworks against DD's wishes (she wanted more rides). Made our way to the hub which was packed. Managed to grab a spot in the garden area in front of Casey's at the last minute. Everyone was sitting so we did to, nothing projected on the castle other than snowflakes so no loss on view there. We liked the fireworks, not the best show compared to Hallowishes and HEA but good. 

10:20ish headed to tomorrow land for more rides for DD. Carousel of progress was also broken to DH's dismay so we rode the peoplemover since we refused to wait 20 minutes for buzz in the cold. Nick and Judy's line looked short from what we could see but we were kind of done at that point. Space mountain had a 15 minute wait posted, line was all the way outside.

11:00ish made our way down Main st just as the snow started to fall, pretty but very crowded. Bus to Wilderness Lodge showed up at 11:15 and thus ended our night. 

Overall thoughts, if it was going to be crowded anyways I would choose the Halloween party or no party at all. The hot chocolate tasted really cheap, cookies were okay, never made it to adventure land for pretzel. Probably would have had a better time if it wasn't for the character line issue and crowds.


----------



## monique5

*1D Until Our Disney Christmas Vacation!* 

*Squee! I'm so STINKING EXCITED! *
Bags are packed.
Touring Plans done!
We tell DD in the morning!

​


----------



## monique5

Just because...


----------



## Aljo

Went to 12/7 party.  It was our first ever Christmas party.  Weather was perfect, we were in short sleeves all night.  Was on line for Jack/Sandy Claws 4:30 and was done by 6:30pm.  Went to the ducks much later, can't remember the time and took a gamble after the 11pm parade from Main St to the Dwarfs, arrived at the Dwarfs 11:50 and got a photo with 6 of them.  I say 6 because my daughter was in front of one and they took the photo anyway. I would have thought the CM would have told the dwarf to move to the side................I didn't look at the photo until we were on the bus back to resort.      Still grateful for the photo....

was quite crowded by the hub for the fireworks.  The castle is breathtaking.

Loved seeing the parade from Main st.  We were by the bakery.

Did a few rides, saw Merriest Celebration, stopped 2 min at club tinsel, picked up a few snacks (would have like a few more stations)


----------



## Moramoon

Seems like a silly question when I think about it, but are there any characters that meet during the party who don't have a photopass photographer with them? I'm debating on the 1 day photopass for the party, but if there are a lot of characters we plan on meeting who don't have one we may pass on it.


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Went to the party this past Tuesday...  Had a great time!  We saw Jack Skellington, Snow White and her Prince, Aurora and Philip, Scrooge and Donald, caught both castle shows, the parade and the fireworks, and had every single free treat available.

My planning DO NOT DO:  We were told to try to catch the first Merriest Christmas party show, then stay for the 8:15 Castle lighting, turn to the street and see the parade, then turn around again and you've got a spot for the fireworks.  DON'T DO THIS!!!  The hub was absolute madness after the castle shows.  We were right in front of the castle at the curb when a man started trying to SHOVE his stroller through the crowds waiting for the parade rather than going around the crowd to a crossing. He shoved a woman who fell over her child, and there was a lot of language used on both sides.  The man's wife even tried to go for the first woman- who went right back at her with an elbow to the throat.  It was a VERY nasty scene, people were screaming for security and nobody came over.  Finally the man and his family left.... two minutes later Guest Control came over to move everyone off the street -eyeroll- So glad they were there to help decompress the situation sooner.

Anyways, avoid the hub at all costs near the castle at that time. You're welcome.


----------



## twinklebug

MonkeyDishwasher said:


> The hub was absolute madness after the castle shows.  We were right in front of the castle at the curb when a man started trying to SHOVE his stroller through the crowds waiting for the parade rather than going around the crowd to a crossing. He shoved a woman who fell over her child, and there was a lot of language used on both sides.  The man's wife even tried to go for the first woman- who went right back at her with an elbow to the throat.  It was a VERY nasty scene, people were screaming for security and nobody came over.  Finally the man and his family left.... two minutes later Guest Control came over to move everyone off the street -eyeroll- So glad they were there to help decompress the situation sooner.



We just returned back home last night from an 8 day trip. I hate to say that what you experienced seemed to be happening all over Disney property at all times of day. Guests seem to have a chip on their shoulder this year as opposed to prior years when the overall feeling was one of cheer. I did my best to avoid confrontation, but it was everywhere around us. This trip scored a 4 out of 10. It came in at the same level as the year we had the flu for the bulk of the trip. I certainly Disney figures out what they can do to help the situation (crowd flow on the buses has become a huge issue with many, many nasty words tossed about. Seriously made my heart break.)

I finally opted out of going to the Party due to predicted low temps, but was at the MK one afternoon prior to a party to enjoy the lower crowd levels in the park that day. Saw many families and individuals coming in for the party all decked out in their most festive outfits. (That alone looked fun.) Caught a glimpse of Moana starting her M&G early, line was growing fast. While in line for POTC there was a family in front of us comprised of 4 adults and 2 children (one was a tiny girl). They were prepared for the party with wristbands and the kids dressed up as elves. The women in the group were very drunk as they passed around a large opaque bottle they'd brought in.  No one was minding the little 2 year old as she was almost lost on them down the line several times. I did mention what was going on to the cast member filing us into our seats and hope they were able to pull the group aside and let them sober up before allowing them back in.


----------



## Cluelyss

Moramoon said:


> Seems like a silly question when I think about it, but are there any characters that meet during the party who don't have a photopass photographer with them? I'm debating on the 1 day photopass for the party, but if there are a lot of characters we plan on meeting who don't have one we may pass on it.


Peter Pan and Mary / Bert do not. No others that I can think of?


----------



## lchuck

Warning - This came out much longer than I expected! 

Just back from our quick Christmas trip and we went to the 12/10 party.  I'm not sure about crowd size, this being my first party, but it may have been down due to the lower temperature that night.  We decided to split line standing duties between my wife and I.  I took the character lines, she took the treats.  The kids enjoyed riding the rides while dad was waiting in lines and dad enjoyed seeing his kids eyes light up while meeting the 7 Dwarves, Scrooge & Donald, Sandy Claus, and Mickey.  We enjoyed all of the cookies and the pretzel.  The hot chocolate was very good, but it wasn't very hot and the glasses were a bit on the small side (I know, less waste).  We did the 7D and Scrooge immediately (I got in line for 7D at 4:30 and was 3rd in line).  The time in line passed quickly because of some friendly and talkative people around me who had no issues with letting the kids and my wife in line once it was closer to the meeting time.  We found some food and a place in the garden/hub area to watch the shows and planted ourselves down for a rest.  We watched the castle lighting show and then Mickey's show, then because of the massive crush of people lining the streets for the parade, we called an audible and went to meet Sandy, with only about a 20 minute wait.  After Sandy, we went back to the same Hub/garden area to grab a spot for the fireworks.

RANT
The fireworks were great with the music, but seriously, how hard would it be for everyone to just SIT DOWN!  If we all just agree to sit down for 15 minutes, everyone would have a wonderful view of both the castle and the fireworks no matter what the show is.
/RANT

After the fireworks, we made our way back to Frontierland, grabbed some nachos from Pecos Bills and were gifted with some very hot, very large, free hot chocolates that they were handing out to random people who were purchasing food in PB.  We parked ourselves on the nice elevated curb near PB and enjoyed the food and the atmosphere.  The Country Bears were wandering around, joking with people and we also received a personalized serenade from the Reindeer Wranglers, who picked my wife's favorite Alabama song to parody.  The time flew by and it was quickly time for the parade to start.  I know people love to watch the parade on Main Street with the snow, but if you're looking to "plus" the parade, I would recommend watching the 2nd one in Frontierland.  There were very few people there and we were singled out 6-8 times throughout the parade because we were wearing matching shirts and Santa hats.  My youngest enjoys blowing kisses to the various characters and almost every one of them was able to see him doing so and respond in kind, because of the lack of people along that part of the route.  My oldest fell in love with the Toy Soldiers and marveled that they were able to march and play instruments inside of those suits.  I enjoy a good parade and that is a great one!  We hustled over to Jingle Cruise after that, hopped on a boat with no wait, and finished off the night with a Mickey M&G.  We could definitely have crammed a couple more things in, but the kids were shot at that point.  They were such troopers, they even indulged us with some pictures in the GF lobby when we arrived there and NOBODY was around (1am?).

All in all, it was a wonderful evening and we felt like we got our value from the experience.


----------



## Sbunit81

My planning DO NOT DO:  We were told to try to catch the first Merriest Christmas party show, then stay for the 8:15 Castle lighting, turn to the street and see the parade, then turn around again and you've got a spot for the fireworks.  DON'T DO THIS!!!  The hub was absolute madness after the castle shows.  We were right in front of the castle at the curb when a man started trying to SHOVE his stroller through the crowds waiting for the parade rather than going around the crowd to a crossing. He shoved a woman who fell over her child, and there was a lot of language used on both sides.  The man's wife even tried to go for the first woman- who went right back at her with an elbow to the throat.  It was a VERY nasty scene, people were screaming for security and nobody came over.  Finally the man and his family left.... two minutes later Guest Control came over to move everyone off the street -eyeroll- So glad they were there to help decompress the situation sooner.

Anyways, avoid the hub at all costs near the castle at that time. You're welcome.[/QUOTE]


So I actually employed this strategy and it worked out for me.  However, as the previous poster stated it is quite chaotic.  I was able to get a seat on the curb right in front of the castle ( basically the curb where the castle is).  My family and I were essentially trapped in the middle of a sea of bodies trying to push their way towards the castle and stage.  Strollers trying to wedge between people, people trying to slyishly sneak their way in front of you, it wasn't for the faint of heart.  Thankfully there wasn't any major confrontations around me but I was really questioning if it was worth the time and money to put myself and my family through such an uncomfortable ordeal.  Really takes the magic out of the experience


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Sbunit81 said:


> My planning DO NOT DO:  We were told to try to catch the first Merriest Christmas party show, then stay for the 8:15 Castle lighting, turn to the street and see the parade, then turn around again and you've got a spot for the fireworks.  DON'T DO THIS!!!  The hub was absolute madness after the castle shows.  We were right in front of the castle at the curb when a man started trying to SHOVE his stroller through the crowds waiting for the parade rather than going around the crowd to a crossing. He shoved a woman who fell over her child, and there was a lot of language used on both sides.  The man's wife even tried to go for the first woman- who went right back at her with an elbow to the throat.  It was a VERY nasty scene, people were screaming for security and nobody came over.  Finally the man and his family left.... two minutes later Guest Control came over to move everyone off the street -eyeroll- So glad they were there to help decompress the situation sooner.
> 
> Anyways, avoid the hub at all costs near the castle at that time. You're welcome.




[/QUOTE]So I actually employed this strategy and it worked out for me.  However, as the previous poster stated it is quite chaotic.  I was able to get a seat on the curb right in front of the castle ( basically the curb where the castle is).  My family and I were essentially trapped in the middle of a sea of bodies trying to push their way towards the castle and stage.  Strollers trying to wedge between people, people trying to slyishly sneak their way in front of you, it wasn't for the faint of heart.  Thankfully there wasn't any major confrontations around me but I was really questioning if it was worth the time and money to put myself and my family through such an uncomfortable ordeal.  Really takes the magic out of the experience[/QUOTE]

Wow.  Thank you and to the OP who posted their experiences in the hub.  I am now so glad we are planning on watching the parade in Frontierland and doing the plaza garden dessert party.  My DS10 would probably have a panic attack if we attempted to watch any of this in the hub.  Thanks again for the report.


----------



## lolly2ga

I agree with others about the mob around the hub. The party was bad but Wednesday night at MK was even worse! The past couple of times we’ve been here there were many cast members helping with crowd control. Hardly saw any this time. The whole castle projection thing with Happily Ever After has made it worse as you have to be close to see. Fireworks alone are great from a distance. We watched the first parade in Frontierland and loved it! Watched the second right next to the Christmas tree.


----------



## aspen10

I would love to hear opinions on watching the party fireworks from behind the castle, or in Frontierland or Fantasyland, since they don't rely (as heavily) on projections.


----------



## GoofyK

Moramoon said:


> Seems like a silly question when I think about it, but are there any characters that meet during the party who don't have a photopass photographer with them? I'm debating on the 1 day photopass for the party, but if there are a lot of characters we plan on meeting who don't have one we may pass on it.



Bert and Mary poppins meet at Philharmonic ride near giftshop and it's dark. Small line but my wife took photo.


----------



## GoofyK

aspen10 said:


> I would love to hear opinions on watching the party fireworks from behind the castle, or in Frontierland or Fantasyland, since they don't rely (as heavily) on projections.



We watched the Xmas fireworks from behind and it was unique and neat to see them over Bells castle. We missed some of the loghting on the castle but my DW e joed it and we didnt have any crowds to deal with either.
However you do feel like an owl with how often you may turn your head to see the fireworks since they do shoot off from all over.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lorelei18 said:


> Thanks for the report!    How crowded was the grassy fenced in area in front of Casey's for fireworks?   Also going on a sold out night and that's one of the spots I was considering for watching.



There were definitely spots right up until the fireworks started.


----------



## clippers6

We went on the 8th which was probably the slowest party of the year as rain was in the forecast (ended up not being as bad as predicted). Plan was to arrive at 4 but that turned into 5:30 due to luggage arriving late and a bus delay. Started by getting our SotMK card and then getting our Santa cookie in the bypass. We went to Cosmic Ray’s to see Sonny Eclipse before it became Club Tinsel. I got the Bah Humburger and Very Merry Berry Slush. For whatever reason the burger was not advertised anywhere and the first CM had no idea what it was and said it might be in a different ordering bay. I went to the next bay and tried explaining it to the CM who thought I wanted a chicken sandwich. Eventually they rang me up for “the special” and I got what I wanted. I also purchased a side of cheese dip because I knew snowman pretzels were in our future. We ate, watched Sonny, and left around 6 just as they were making the announcement for day guests to leave. 

First stop was Big Thunder as I had missed it my last few trips. It was a walk on. Forgot how fun the MK version was. Then we hit PotC and Jungle Cruise; both walk ons. Got pretzels and snowcones next. They were great with the cheddar cheese dip from Cosmic Ray’s. I think it was just before 7 or had just turned 7 at this point since we noticed Jack Sparrow was not out yet. We decided to head to the hub for the first show of Merriest. Along the way we saw a family without wristbands argue their way past two checkpoints. It began raining lightly at this point so we stopped to put on our rain gear. Before we were even finished, the rain stopped. We got a Photopass in front of the castle with the snow globe Magicshot. Unfortunately, this would be our only one of the night as many of the photographers relocated during the rain. We ended up waiting for Merriest beside a planter in the hub which worked out well since no one could stand in front of us. There were so many children on shoulders it would have been hard to see almost anywhere else. The rain had stopped but the stage was too slippery so the show was delayed while they dried it. Eventually the show began about 20-30 minutes late. This caused it to cut into the time for the Frozen show so they did an abbreviated version right after Merriest in which Elsa just showed up and lit the castle by herself. By the time that was over, it was already time for the parade. We decided to just stay put even though we had dessert party reservations. They started it about 10 minutes late. Personally I liked the Disneyland version better; the song for the MK parade wasn’t as catchy. 

After the parade, we went to Tomorrowland Terrace for the dessert party. It had already started, but there were also several people like us that watched the parade first and were now arriving late. One woman in an ECV got impatient waiting in line to be seated and drove her ECV into the people waiting in line. People ended up grabbing her and forcing her to stop. Eventually we were seated (not sure what happened with the ECV woman) and took our time eating since we knew the viewing area would not be crowded. The fireworks started on time and since it was a slow party we probably could have had an as good or better view without the dessert party, but we would still totally do the party again just for the simple, unadvertised fact that almost every treat from the event, both the complimentary and paid ones, were available at the party. We were able to get all the cookies, the Jack cake pop, red velvet Mickey waffle, eggnog custard with Scrooge McDuck coin, chocolate buche de Noel, and some treats exclusive to the party. I wish the regular dessert party would take a similar approach and offer a “best of” spread of MK desserts. 

After the fireworks we went to Pecos Bill’s to get a side of queso which we took to Tortuga Tavern for another pretzel. The queso didn’t work as well with the pretzel as the cheddar did. We did all rides after that. Jack Sparrow was not there when we walked by. There were some people hanging around, but it didn’t look like there was a line. Perhaps he was done for the night already. We never did see him or the Country Bears. We did Buzz Lightyear next. It was a 5-10 minute line and once again some random people’s picture got sent to our Magicband. Space Mountain was next. Line was to the door with a 25 minute posted wait. The wait was accurate and we were on after 25 minutes. We did the photobooths in the gift shop. It was about 11:15 at this point so we decided 7DMT would be our last ride for the night. On our way we took a detour to Storybook Circus because I wanted some chocolate milk. There was no line and plenty of milk. Character lines looked pretty short, but we decided to push on to mine train. It began to rain heavily at this point so we went into the tent and shopped a little hoping the rain would pass quickly. By 11:30 it was still raining so we decided to just head to mine train. Posted wait was 50 minutes. The rain picked up while we were in line but we only saw about 2 groups leave. It ended up being only a 25 minute wait and we were done and on our way out of the park by 12. 

Overall, I had a good time and would do the party again, but I’m in no rush to do so. I know we got lucky as the forecast kept people away and then the actual weather didn’t get bad until the end of the night. I don’t think I would have enjoyed myself as much on a busier night. I enjoyed the short lines and food, but the overall atmosphere was not as festive as I expected. I wasn’t a fan of the music they played and it wasn’t loud enough.


----------



## mamaofsix

Is the party main street bypass open all night (could we use it as a shortcut to get to town square for parade viewing)?  Thanks.


----------



## monique5

Squee! DD is so STINKING EXCITED!


----------



## Cluelyss

clippers6 said:


> After the parade, we went to Tomorrowland Terrace for the dessert party. We were able to get all the cookies, the Jack cake pop, red velvet Mickey waffle, eggnog custard with Scrooge McDuck coin, chocolate buche de Noel, and some treats exclusive to the party .


Thanks for the detailed review!

Just want to confirm....ALL of these treats were offered at the dessert party?!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> View attachment 288721 Squee! DD is so STINKING EXCITED!


Have a great trip!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Have a great trip!!!!!!!!!!



I really hope to see you!!!!


----------



## Rich M

We went to the party on Dec 10th.  Crowds were not bad at all.  Average wait time was 20 mins but most rides didn't even take that long.  We got the GS on Dumbo, Pooh, Aladdin Carpets, and Jingle Cruise.  Biggest disappointment was Haunted Mansion was down. We stopped to get the GS some food since he slept through dinner.  We enjoyed the cookies and hot chocolate.  I really loved the egg nog.  We went to Peco to get some tacos for the GC and the fireworks were starting. I grabbed the GS and went right outside to watch them with him and although I couldn't see the stuff happening in front of the castle but it was still great. I got to hold my GS and he just kept saying over and over beautiful.  It was such a great moment for me that I will never forget.


----------



## Aurora2017

We are driving to Disney so we will have our car. We are staying at All star music and are attending the MVmCP on 12/17. Should we plan to ride the bus or drive our car. I know normally the bus would be quicker to MK as you bypass the TTC but will the buses be overloaded too? Thanks! One day!!!!


----------



## Moramoon

Looks like tonight's party is showing up as sold out. Hope everyone who's going tonight enjoys the festivities! We're going the 21st which doesn't look like it's sold out yet, but I won't be surprised if it does.


----------



## keepswimming76

Aurora2017 said:


> We are driving to Disney so we will have our car. We are staying at All star music and are attending the MVmCP on 12/17. Should we plan to ride the bus or drive our car. I know normally the bus would be quicker to MK as you bypass the TTC but will the buses be overloaded too? Thanks! One day!!!!



If it were me I would take the bus. Just be sure to arrive at the bus stop with plenty of time to get to MK. Even on a busy day I feel buses are less chaotic than dealing with TTC.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> I really hope to see you!!!!


Me too! You’ll have to let me know what y’all are wearing to the party on the 22nd so I can watch for you!! I think we are wearing these shirts again


----------



## Janet McDonald

So excited as we fly out super early Sunday morning and will be at our first ever Christmas party on the 17th!!  We have waited so long for this trip and praying for safe travels and that no one is triggered by crowds ha!!  Don't want to see confrontations by adults acting like children and it ruin our magic!  So appreciate every poster that has contributed to this thread to help with our planning.  I know we would have been lost without all this great info!!


----------



## AnneK

We had an amazing time at the Christmas party tonight (the 15th)! Today was my birthday which made it all the more special. While waiting for the bus to Magic Kingdom, a kind lady gave us three paper fast passes for MK (!!!! THANK YOU KIND LADY)

- Got to MK at 1pm, grabbed food from Pecos Bill and watched the 2pm Fantasy Parade front row
- Used 1st paper fast pass for Big Thunder Mountain (posted 55 min wait)
- Took the train to fantasyland in order to make our first actual fast pass for Buzz Lightyear
- Used 2nd paper fast pass to ride Space Mountain (posted 90 min wait)
- Rode Astro Orbitor, posted 25 min wait but was actually only 10 min
- Went back to fantasyland, used 3rd paper fast pass for Seven Drawfs Mine Train (posted 100 min wait) 
- Used actual 2nd fast pass to ride Seven Dwarfs Mine Train again (!!! amazing)
- Re-scheduled 3rd fast pass for It's A Small World
- Had 5pm birthday dinner at Be Our Guest, got my request of the West Wing granted. Dinner was AMAZING. We had the grey stuff.
- Finished dinner right as party was starting at 7pm. Went to Big Top Souvenirs to get the party exclusive shirts.
- Porcelain ornament is officially sold out. 
- We managed to hit every single treat station on our way over to Liberty Square.
- Watched the Frozen castle lighting from the hub.
- Stopped to watch the first parade in Frontierland, had no problem grabbing a front spot.
- Continued on for the last treat, the pretzel at Tortuga. Mom met Jack Sparrow which is all she has talked about for the last 10 days.
- Went to the grassy area in the hub right in front of Casey's to watch Holiday Wishes. Everyone stayed seated and had a great view.
- Rode Pirates of the Caribbean after the fireworks, walk on.
- Did some shopping on main street.
- Rode the Speedway cars in Tomorrowland, walk on.
- Went back to the hub to watch the final showing of Merriest Christmas show at the castle, hardly anyone left at that point. Only downside was a kid up front wouldn't put down his balloon so it blocked the view of many, including us. Boo. Still a great finale for the night, though.

Ending notes: For a sold out party, it never felt over crowded. This was our first party ever, so we had nothing to compare it to. Got every single treat and saw every single show. We are not huge fans of characters (other than Mom's obsession with Jack Sparrow, which was accomplished easily). Going to the Magic Kingdom early let us get all the rides done before the party started so the night never felt rushed. We had an amazing time!


----------



## clippers6

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the detailed review!
> 
> Just want to confirm....ALL of these treats were offered at the dessert party?!



Yes, albeit with minor differences from the regular versions. For example, the Jack cake was in a cup instead of being a push pop, but it was the same cake and still had the Jack topper on it and the red velvet Mickey waffles were on a tray for you to add ice cream to yourself.


----------



## Cluelyss

clippers6 said:


> Yes, albeit with minor differences from the regular versions. For example, the Jack cake was in a cup instead of being a push pop, but it was the same cake and still had the Jack topper on it and the red velvet Mickey waffles were on a tray for you to add ice cream to yourself.


Thank you!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

We attended on the 14th and that was my first and last.

Just not my thing and I didn't find it particularly "Christmasy". I can see how if you are hunting rare characters it could be a good thing.

I found DHS to be better decorated and have more of a Christmas feel and the entertainment at Epcot for the holidays which is included in your ticket to be much better.


----------



## Library Lady

Went to our first ever party on December 12 (my birthday). Got there a little after 5, due to horrible bus service from Caribbean Beach. They routed us to the right once we got in and we got a Santa cookie right off. The snacks were #1 on the list for my daughter and son-in-law. We rode 
Buzz Lightyear, Space Mountain, 
Tomorrowland Speedway, Seven Dwarves Mine(walked right on), watched the Mickey show, then Elsa’s show, rode Haunted Mansion, Splash Mountain, then watched the Fireworks and did some shopping. We could have ridden more, but the snack hunting slowed us down. Didn’t see any characters, but that wasn’t a big deal to us this time. We will definitely do the party again, if we ever get to come back at Christmas again.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Last night’s party was sold-out but didn’t feel crowded to us...no issues finding spots to watch early parade outside of Hall of Presidents and fireworks in the Hub.  We didn’t do any character meets though and had fast passes for POTC, HM and JC ahead of party hours. We wandered, enjoyed treats, took in a few attractions...we’ve been to MVMCP several times and this was an easy pace party for us. The fireworks were stunning and hope to see them again from the Poly Beach tomorrow night. I watched the castle lighting at 6:15 on my own at the Hub just at the Adventureland edge, and that was very special to see.  All in all, we would go again and since this was our only park visit this trip, we felt it was well worth it.  Also managed to snag some MVMCP merchandise at discounted prices, that was a nice and unexpected surprise.


----------



## Moramoon

disneydreamgirl said:


> Last night’s party was sold-out but didn’t feel crowded to us...no issues finding spots to watch early parade outside of Hall of Presidents and fireworks in the Hub.  We didn’t do any character meets though and had fast passes for POTC, HM and JC ahead of party hours. We wandered, enjoyed treats, took in a few attractions...we’ve been to MVMCP several times and this was an easy pace party for us. The fireworks were stunning and hope to see them again from the Poly Beach tomorrow night. I watched the castle lighting at 6:15 on my own at the Hub just at the Adventureland edge, and that was very special to see.  All in all, we would go again and since this was our only park visit this trip, we felt it was well worth it.  Also managed to snag some MVMCP merchandise at discounted prices, that was a nice and unexpected surprise.


Where did you find the discounted merchandise? We're going to this Thursday's party. I was hoping to pick up the ornament, but heard they're sold out  I was debating on picking something up at the party as a momento, but we're going back in May so I'm not sure if I should wait and check out the character warehouse.


----------



## AnneK

The smaller porcelain ornament is definitely sold out, we checked all five stores on Friday night. They did have some of the much larger glass ones though.


----------



## tigger2&pooh

Attended party on 12/15 according to announcement at 6 it was a sold out event.  We had a great night we did not do any characters since it was just us two.  But we rode POTC, jingle cruise, HM, all with no wait our longest waits were space mountain, big thunder mountain and mine train all three were 30 min waits but seemed to move quicker.  We watched parade in Frontierland right next to Peco's Bills had front row.  We decided to find a spot in the Hub Area for fireworks and also had a great view from where we were standing.  We left a little after fireworks.  The Bus service to Disney Springs Hotels were a little slow and buses seemed full we had to wait for 2 buses until we could get on.  But all in all me and DH had a great night


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Moramoon said:


> Where did you find the discounted merchandise? We're going to this Thursday's party. I was hoping to pick up the ornament, but heard they're sold out  I was debating on picking something up at the party as a momento, but we're going back in May so I'm not sure if I should wait and check out the character warehouse.


We purchased in Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe and in Star Gazers...the green t-shirt (women’s, super cute with Minnie and Mickey kissing) was 19.99 and the red hoodie (with reindeer, lighter material) was 24.99.  Nice bonus!  I also did not see the decoration.


----------



## ChosenBelle

I updated our party experience on my trip report yesterday! We went attended the first party!


----------



## twodogs

aspen10 said:


> I would love to hear opinions on watching the party fireworks from behind the castle, or in Frontierland or Fantasyland, since they don't rely (as heavily) on projections.



We went to the party Sunday night 12/17. We are not super into fireworks but wanted to try to see them somewhat from the front of the castle without staking out a spot for an hour. We hit the treat station at Cosmic Rays about 2 minutes before the fireworks started. Party was sold out. We walked up by the Laugh Floor ride and stood at the end of the bridge to Tomorrowland. Yes we were somewhat off to the side, but they view was still good. We leaned up against fake rocks and my kids walked right up to a little gate overlooking the water there and had no one in front of them. Compared to the Halloween party at DLR where the projections are amazing and need to be seen head-on, I felt these projections were not nearly as impressive and therefore seeing them from the side was fine.  So we walked up literally as they started and our view was fine. A good use of our time for our priorities.


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

twodogs said:


> We went to the party Sunday night 12/17. We are not super into fireworks but wanted to try to see them somewhat from the front of the castle without staking out a spot for an hour. We hit the treat station at Cosmic Rays about 2 minutes before the fireworks started. Party was sold out. We walked up by the Laugh Floor ride and stood at the end of the bridge to Tomorrowland. Yes we were somewhat off to the side, but they view was still good. We leaned up against fake rocks and my kids walked right up to a little gate overlooking the water there and had no one in front of them. Compared to the Halloween party at DLR where the projections are amazing and need to be seen head-on, I felt these projections were not nearly as impressive and therefore seeing them from the side was fine.  So we walked up literally as they started and our view was fine. A good use of our time for our priorities.


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

How do I get a ticket to a sold out party ?


----------



## Elle23

We went to the party tonight. It was a bit crowded and chaotic. The fireworks were good and the parade was fun. Ride times were fairly long, except during the first parade when Splash Mountain and BTM were walk ons. We made it to 1 treat station (twice).

Honestly, I thought it was too crowded for the price. It didn’t seem that much different than MK on a regular crowded day.

The bathrooms were pretty gross as well. I never saw anyone in there tending to them. More than once there were no paper towels (there were issues with the cleanliness of the bathrooms this whole trip, unfortunately.)


----------



## KStash

It’s funny, because I went tonight and thought it was not at all crowded.  I got there at 7 and walked on Splash, Pirates, haunted mansion and jingle cruise.  I had a 15 minute wait for Big Thunder.  Got a seat right in the middle of the Hub for fireworks and front row for parade near Pecos Bill.  No way I could accomplish all of that during a normal Park night around Christmas.  Was definitely worth the price if going during a busy time of year.


----------



## Elle23

KStash said:


> It’s funny, because I went tonight and thought it was not at all crowded.  I got there at 7 and walked on Splash, Pirates, haunted mansion and jingle cruise.  I had a 15 minute wait for Big Thunder.  Got a seat right in the middle of the Hub for fireworks and front row for parade near Pecos Bill.  No way I could accomplish all of that during a normal Park night around Christmas.  Was definitely worth the price if going during a busy time of year.



I almost posted that someone would surely come behind me and say it wasn’t that bad. 

Maybe we just hit stuff at a bad time. But it still seemed really crowded to me.


----------



## hawaiiangal

I also attended tonight. 
This is my 6th year in a row attending a Christmas Party (the last 3 years we've made it a point to attend two parties each trip) - so my 9th MVMCP I guess. In the past I've attended earlier in the month, usually the first or second week. 

Tonight was somewhat unpleasant to me. It was shocking to me the amount of people everywhere. I'm just simply not used to having a party so crowded. I'm used to walking right on rides, and not having such horribly congested walkways during a party. 

At 7:15pm Space Mountain still said 30 minutes (didn't ride so it might have been an inflated time). I waited 25 minutes for BTM at 7:45pm, I waited 22 minutes for Winnie the Pooh around 9:00pm. I did walk right on Journey of Little Mermaid, Dumbo, Peoplemover. 

I watched the 1st parade easily from an area across from the shooting gallery, showing up at 8:15 I got right to the rope. Then very strangely, everyone stood up when the parade started. I looked around and there were a few people sitting here and there, but basically everyone next to me, down the way from me and across from me were standing. This is new to me, the front row always sits I thought....

I also walked right into the fake grass area in front of Casey's at about 9:40pm for the fireworks and there was still space available - but the hub was packed.
I encountered rude, pushy people during the Mickey's Merriest show (okay, not sure on the name right now, its very late and I just got to my room).
I didn't have any issues watching Voiceplay at 10:20 and that Tomorrowland show at 10:45. 

So sure, I accomplished a lot tonight as far as catching the parade, fireworks and all the shows. It was just far more crowded than I've experienced in the last 6 years and the overall atmosphere lacked because of it.

I pre-purchased tickets to go again on Thursday night, and now regret it - I'd rather not attend. While one party was never enough in previous years, that has clearly now changed for me. I realize everyone has different experiences based on expectations and goals for their night, just thought I'd share mine.


----------



## DisHeels

Tonight's party (12/19) was great! Never felt crowded. We rode the People Mover and Winnie the pooh and watched Country Bear Jamboree. We went with a more laid back approach. Most rides we passed or saw on MDE were 5-20 minute waits except for Peter Pan and 7DMT. Those were between 30-50 minutes when I checked through the night.

We met Mary Poppins, Bert, Tiana, Naveen, Rapunzel, Flynn, Beast, Sandy Claws and Moana. We met Sandy Claws and Moana during the last 30 minutes of the party. I thought I read they closed the lines before midnight? Tonight you could line up until midnight.

Lines for treats were good. Went into two with either no lines or maybe 2 deep each line. Even the ones we didn't go into were not bad.

Had an 8:35pm reservation at Be Our Guest. We ate then met Beast just in time to catch Holiday Wishes at 10pm from the back of the castle. Great spot. Fireworks all around you and we could still hear the audio.

We watched the castle lighting on the bridge from the side of the castle. Saved us the headache of finding a spot facing it.

Saw the 2nd parade between Liberty Square and Frontier Land. There are some benches that sit about 3 people each. Probably 4 in a row? We could see the parade from there. Also had the option of walking down near the rope since it was only one row deep and those folks were sitting. Bonus country music trio playing just before the parade started. And Country Bears roaming around!!!

It was my wife's birthday and she loved every minute of it. Same with my 11 year old daughter and friend. If we didn't have the dinner reservation we could have done a lot of rides/stage shows.


----------



## kelleybean

We are going Friday.  Any suggestions as to how early we would have to stake out a parade spot in Frontierland for the first parade to get a front row?  We've been to the Christmas party before, but never on a sold out night.


----------



## Elle23

DisHeels said:


> Tonight's party (12/19) was great! Never felt crowded.



Were we at the same party?!

I know from reading other threads and posts that people have different perspectives, but I don’t understand how it can not feel crowded when it was indeed very crowded?

I understand that Disney is very crowded this time of year. We went in knowing this and have managed through just fine. But I had different expectations for the Christmas party. I didn’t expect it to be empty, but I expected it to be more manageable than it was.


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

I’ve been twice for two years not sure it is worth going a third time. Anythng different ?


----------



## Madteaparty001

Elle23 said:


> Were we at the same party?!
> 
> I know from reading other threads and posts that people have different perspectives, but I don’t understand how it can not feel crowded when it was indeed very crowded?
> 
> I understand that Disney is very crowded this time of year. We went in knowing this and have managed through just fine. But I had different expectations for the Christmas party. I didn’t expect it to be empty, but I expected it to be more manageable than it was.



From reading all the posts it seems the trend for those who thought parties were not crowded either spent a large amount of time in adventure land/frontier land or have a higher tolerance for crowds. 

I thought my party was crowded (12/10) but I never made it to Adventure land, the crowds seemed to be following behind us all night so I saw waits building up everytime we walked off a ride. I think it's undeniable that Disney is filling these parties more than the previous years but how crowded someone thinks something is will always be opinion and experience based.


----------



## chiisai

I also went last night. It felt crowded to me. The ride lines were long between 6 and 7, as people were maybe trying to get the last rides in before leaving?

After that the line waits were very variable, up and down 5 - 35 minutes throughout the night.  It seems there would be crushes and then moments of calm; it really depended on when you ended up at the attraction. 

It felt far more hectic than I expected.

I took a tip from someone above and went to Main Street for the 8:30 parade around 7:45 and looked at trash cans.  While totally full elsewhere, the areas behind most trash cans were open, so we got great spots behind the cans next to the ice cream shop.

We enjoyed the fireworks via the plaza party, and most people were sitting (hurray!), so we got a nice comfortable break.  

But from 6 -7:30, it was a dash to get to the rides that had low lines, by dash I mean checking times and deciding if you were going to cross the park for the ride with the 10 min line vs where you were for the 35 min one. 

We probably won't do it again.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kimberly Mitchell said:


> How do I get a ticket to a sold out party ?


Unless you’re military, you can’t.


----------



## memma05

Heading to the party tonight! I'm just hoping its not as crazy as the regular nights have been this past week!


----------



## GPC0321

Here's my sold out 12/17 MVMCP experience. First of all, a disclaimer: It would have probably been better if my father hadn't attended. I tried and tried to explain to both of my parents what this was and why Dad might not want to go, but they didn't really listen, he insisted he wanted to go, and so I bought him a ticket. My father wants to walk a million miles an hour through a crowd, get to his "destination" and then be entertained right then. He doesn't stand around and wait very well, and doesn't understand why anyone would. I tried to explain that there was no rush and we needed to simply meander around enjoying the atmosphere, but he just didn't understand. He kept asking, "When does the party start?" and I had to keep saying, "This IS the party," which got a confused and slightly perturbed reaction. *sigh*

Anyway. Upon entering the MK, we made our way to the castle. We stopped at one point when Frozen Wish was starting and watched (good spot, a little distance away, but could make out the characters). The castle lighting was beautiful. 

We then kept working our way closer to the castle. I mistakenly thought the first Most Merriest castle show was at 7pm instead of 7:40. We managed to get to the very front with no one between us and the castle. My mom was so excited (and this trip was for her 75th birthday, so this made me glad). When I checked the time and saw that we had over and hour wait before the show, my father looked dismayed, but Mom refused to give up her front row spot and carefully sat down on the ground like those around us (it was already really crowded). Dad begrudgingly did the same, LOL. (My 72 and 75 year old parents sitting on the pavement for an hour, bless their hearts). 

We soon noticed a guy beside us who had taken various items (backpack, popcorn bucket, etc) and spread them all around on the ground, obviously trying to hold spaces for family. It was pretty annoying, especially since he almost put the backpack ON my father where he was sitting. A little while later, we noticed a young woman had joined us at the front. She had moved one of the items. The guy and a woman whom I assume was his wife came back and started telling the young woman that they had to have space for 10 people, and she needed to move. She stood her ground and would not leave and they kept getting more demanding. Then another guest (sounded like she was from Australia) swooped out of nowhere and told the young lady not to move, she had every right to be there. This woman turned to the couple who was trying to save the spot and said, "I've been watching this, and it's not right. You can't do this! No!" And she turned around and went back to her place. 

Those people gathered up their various items and left. Ha! 

We chatted with the young lady who had refused to give up her spot. She was very nice, and I'm glad she stuck up for herself. 

Anyway, after the Most Merriest show (which was fabulous from front row!), we went to Frontierland and got front row for the parade. Tigger came over and kissed my hand! <3 

After that, Dad was about done, so we got him back to Main Street (which was no easy task), told him how to catch the boat back to the GF, and after using the restroom (which was another wait), we staked out a spot right beside the garden viewing area for the dessert party and watched Holiday Wishes (wonderful). 

Happily, we discovered it snows on Main Street after the fireworks, so we made our way down, enjoying the atmosphere, and did a little shopping. Before leaving (we were tired, it was our check-in day), we stopped by and met Mickey, which was fun. 

So, not a terribly productive MVMCP, and I probably won't do it again, but we got to see the castle lighting, castle show, parade, and fireworks, and at least met Mickey. Glad we did it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wow, so I guess they don't escort out non-party goers anymore after their dining reservations.

I made a reservation at BOG for 5:45 pm on a party night this past Tuesday. Every step of leaving I thought we'd find a CM to escort us out of the park like they used to, but no one ever stopped us. We did see a few lines of CMs at choke points checking wrist bands on the way out, but there were a lot of people hanging out on the BOG bridge and no one ever questioned us. We did make our way out, but we probably could have lost ourselves in the crowds if we had been so inclined.


----------



## GPC0321

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow, so I guess they don't escort out non-party goers anymore after their dining reservations.
> 
> I made a reservation at BOG for 5:45 pm on a party night this past Tuesday. Every step of leaving I thought we'd find a CM to escort us out of the park like they used to, but no one ever stopped us. We did see a few lines of CMs at choke points checking wrist bands on the way out, but there were a lot of people hanging out on the BOG bridge and no one ever questioned us. We did make our way out, but we probably could have lost ourselves in the crowds if we had been so inclined.


I know up near the front of the castle, as we were waiting for Mickey's Most Merriest Celebration to start, CMs came through at least three times and checked for wrist bands. There was a couple beside us who had print-outs of their tickets, but hadn't gotten wrist bands because they were already in the park for the day and didn't know about finding a place to get the bands. The CM told them where to go get them, and said they had to do so if they wanted to stay. 

No one ever checked us later in the evening.


----------



## Lorelei18

Still here, but wanted to share my brief thoughts on MVMCP.  We attended 12/17.  A sold out night.   I didn't feel as though as though it was "crowded".  However, I also went to MK last night, on what Touring Plans says was a level 10 day, and managed to have a great time with my family.    The other family we were traveling with chose not to return to the park in the evening because it was too crowded.   Crowded is definitely a matter of opinion and also priorities and expectations.   At MVMCP we toured a bit like we typically do at MK.   We got there, squeezed in a fastpass ride on SDMT right before 6pm, ran over to the hub on the edge of the hub and pathway to SDMT/Fantasyland and caught the Frozen Castle lighting show.   Went back to Fasntasyland to try to get some treats at Pinochio Village Haus but they said "not til 7pm" so rode the carousel.   By the time we got off they were handing out treats there so went back, got our 4 cookies and cocoa each (thank you to the Dis'ers with the idea to bring ziploc bags, we each had our own).   My kids didn't make themselves sick eating cookies, because they knew we could take them with us in the bags, so that was great.   Walked into Tomorrowland and got snowcones and another cookie at Auntie Gravity's I think.    After that we crossed the hub and almost walked on Pirates of the Caribbean.   Then went to Tortuga Tavern for soft pretzels and another snowcone.   Then to Frontierland Shooting Gallery and I grabbed some spots along the parade route right in front of there and sat down.   5 minutes before the parade began my kids came and sat down with me so had front row seats for the parade.   For our family, it was great, as my hubby wouldn't tolerate waiting an hour to watch a parade and my kids would require entertainment.   For me, personally, I would have enjoyed watching it more from the hub or Main Street for the atmosphere.   But, my family was happy, and this is our traditional way to watch parades, as we always used to watch MSEP this way.   After that, got on Jingle Cruise with maybe a 10 minute wait?   The kids and I enjoyed the things to look at in the line.   And I always get a kick out of Jungle Cruise, so the new jokes were fun.   We got to sit right up front and our skipper interacted a lot with our kids, our kids even made her laugh a couple times.   After that we headed over to the hub to grab a spot and watched part of the Mickey stage show from the back edge of the hub near the entrance to Adventureland and then also watched Holiday Wishes from there.  My thoughts on that are, I would have enjoyed being closer for the stage show.   It was a much better show than I was anticipating, so I wish I would have made a greater effort for us to get closer, as I think my kids would have also enjoyed it more.   Second, while we had an amazing last minute view of the castle, for some reason the fireworks for Holiday Wishes seemed more off to the left than I remember Wishes being.   I had thought his would have been a perfect angle based on Wishes, and my kids (and father in law) loved the 180 fireworks near the end, I would have preferred watching it closer to the Plaza restaurant I think, which is the side where we always watched Wishes.

We ended up just leaving after the fireworks because we'd done rope drop that morning (I'd forgot what a difference an 8am rope drop is to a 9am rope drop in terms of being tired, despite getting SO much done in the morning!).    And we had Epcot to the the next day.

So, for us, I'm pretty sure just being here at Christmas is a one and done for us, at least for now.  The party was a fun thing to experience once, but I think I'd definitely not do a park in the AM, and not have plans to wake up early the next morning, in order to really get the most out of it.   

FWIW, I just asked my DS11 what his favorite "Christmas" activity we did so far this week was, first he said, "the dessert party", which was the HEA dessert party.   Then he said, "The choir" which was the NPH Candlelight Processional (I will write a separate "review").  My DS4 replied "the fireworks", also referring to the HEA fireworks last night.   YMMV, but I don't think the MVMCP made a big impression on anyone in my family, DS11, DS7, or DS4.


----------



## Lorelei18

As for wristbands getting checked, I got to the point I got used to holding up my wrist anytime I passed a CM.   They seemed pretty thorough, at least for entertainment.  Now that I think of it, I don't think we got checked going on rides.


----------



## Indio

We were at the sold out party on 12/15.  We thought it was great!  We used FP from 4-6 (PP & SM - had one for Big Thunder also, but skipped it).  Ate at Casey's at 6 and there WAS a mass exodus of people leaving - like wall to wall across main street going out.  We walked on most rides - everything except 7DMT.  Didn't wait over 10 minutes for any rides.  We did NOT do any character greets and we only watched the castle lighting and the acapalla group in Tomorrowland.  Ate lots of the free cookies and drinks - never waited more than 5 minutes for any of those - most were walk up. We skipped the 1st parade and watched the fireworks from the walkway between the 2 bridges on the Tomorrowland side of the castle.  GREAT view - Tink flew directly over us.  We grabbed a spot for the 2nd parade in Liberty Square 10 minutes before the parade - and had front row spots.  Did some shopping and watched the snow on Main Street on the way out at 12:15.  We did not feel overcrowded at all.  Maybe we yinged when everyone else yanged!!  Anyway, it was a great party.

Oh yeah - my oldest son got engaged in front of the castle right before 6 - that's why we missed our last FP.  So in addition to all the above, we actually sat on a wall for about 45 minutes while the happy couple called home and told all the family and friends.  So all in all, we had a very productive evening!


----------



## Indio

As for checking wristbands - we were checked thoroughly until at least 8:30.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

Just returned from tonight’s party 12/21.  We rode everything and the longest wait was for mine train at the end of the night at 20 min. Walked up to the first parade in Frontierland as it started and had a second row view.  Walked up to the hub moments before the fireworks started and had a great view of those too. Crowds were noticeable only around parades and fireworks for us. Never waited more than a minute for treats.  Rode several rides more than once.  Well worth the ticket price for us!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kelleybean said:


> We are going Friday.  Any suggestions as to how early we would have to stake out a parade spot in Frontierland for the first parade to get a front row?  We've been to the Christmas party before, but never on a sold out night.



Half an hour to an hour before hand. Maybe do activities in the area to monitor the situation.


----------



## KurtC

Lorelei18 said:


> As for wristbands getting checked, I got to the point I got used to holding up my wrist anytime I passed a CM.   They seemed pretty thorough, at least for entertainment.  Now that I think of it, I don't think we got checked going on rides.


That is what we did too!  I felt like Wayne and Garth with their backstage passes at the Alice Cooper concert (for anyone old enough to get the reference)


----------



## Genieyourefree

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow, so I guess they don't escort out non-party goers anymore after their dining reservations.
> 
> I made a reservation at BOG for 5:45 pm on a party night this past Tuesday. Every step of leaving I thought we'd find a CM to escort us out of the park like they used to, but no one ever stopped us. We did see a few lines of CMs at choke points checking wrist bands on the way out, but there were a lot of people hanging out on the BOG bridge and no one ever questioned us. We did make our way out, but we probably could have lost ourselves in the crowds if we had been so inclined.




I was there on the 10th and as we were walking around our bands got checked 3 times, and when we were waiting for the first show cast members were walking around the hub at least two times checking wrist bands. We saw them escort a few people out.


----------



## LaurieLizzie

Can anyone point me to a recipe for the gingersnap molasses cookie they hand out at the party? I went on Dec. 5th and I am still dreaming of that cookie!


----------



## clippers6

I’d love to find out who supplies their cookies.


----------



## Bree

We went to the 12/22 party. We had a very good time, but this is a one and done for us unless they stop selling so many tickets.  Our party consisted of me, my 12yo daughter and my 79yo MIL who was on a scooter.  Our goal was to see the Mickey stage show, castle lighting, parade and fireworks.

4pm - arrived, got our wristbands then did a little shopping for party merchandise.  Got discounted shirts. They were also selling the light up Christmas ears for $9.39. I also had the 20% AP discount!  Package pickup was available for party guests. The bypass wasn’t open so we were swimming upstream against the crowds leaving.

4:30pm - meet and greet with Cinderella. This is my MIL favorite princess and it was a magical teary eyed moment!

5-6:30pm - dinner at Be Our Guest. After we left we made our way to space mountain which was the only ride my daughter requested for the night. It was very crowded. I expected a sold out party, but this was ridiculous. It felt like any other night at the MK. The line was huge and posted at 25 minutes.  TP said actual wait was closer to 35. We left without my daughter riding.

6:45pm - started our way towards Main Street and stopped for sno-cones and the Santa cookie. We had planned on finding a spot in the disabled parade viewing area, but ended up finding a nice area between the hub and Main Street. We were next to a super nice family we had met at the Grand Floridian earlier that day. We did some more shopping! It was a sea of people. There was a proposal and she said yes.

7:40pm - Mickey stage show

8:15 - castle lighting

8:45pm - parade arrived in main street area. It was cute, but I think they did a much better job with the Halloween parade.

9pm - made our way to space mountain. It took about 30 minutes, but my daughter got to ride.

9:40 - got a spot in the hub to view the fireworks. We had watched them from the GF the night before and loved them. It was even better in the MK!!!

10:20-11:30pm - headed towards liberty square and it was not pleasant. My daughter and I tried to walk on either side of her scooter to help guide her through the masses. I never realized how difficult it is for scooter users and the amount of inconsiderate guests.  A large family going in the opposite direction elbowed their way between me, DD and MIL and I got separated from them. One of the family members got too close to MIL scooter, nearly fell on top of her and her toes got run over. She started screaming at my MIL. This is the one time I was thankful that my MIL is hard of hearing. We grabbed eggnog and the ginger cookie. My cookie was still ice cold in the middle, but the eggnog was great!  We shopped in the Christmas store.  My daughter had a cold earlier in the week and still wasn’t feeling 100%.  She was getting tired at this point and asked to leave. We stopped for pretzels & sno-cones, picked up our packages and were back to our room just after midnight.

We didn’t do much, as you can see, but still had a good time. I am glad I experienced a Christmas party, but I won’t be back.  We attended the CP on 12/21 with NPH. That was incredible and I plan to go again next year to see a different host.


----------



## Cluelyss

Just wanted to do a quick review of our party, which was the 22nd (last night and sold out).  First, let me say that this did NOT feel like a sold out party to me!  We've been to several sold out MNSSHPs and MVMCPs and this was one of the least crowded party nights I've experienced.  We also had a pretty loose plan and were expecting the worst, knowing it was sold out, so that probably helped.

We took a Minnie Van from POFQ and arrived at MK just before 4.  We grabbed our SOTMK cards, cut down the bypass for cookies then headed to our first FP (Jingle Cruise).  Unfortunately, the FP line was super long, and we stood there debating whether or not to hop in it, as we had an ADR at BOG at 4:35 and knew we'd be late if we waited.  Leah, the super sweet CM working the FP line overheard us and saw how visibly upset DS was at the idea of skipping the ride, and told us to go to dinner, but stop back later and ask for her and she'd make it up to him. 

So we headed to BOG and by some stroke of fate were seated right next to @monique5!!  They could not have been a sweeter family and our daughters really hit it off.  We all headed to SDMT together after dinner then lined up for Snow/Aurora and their princes.  This was our priority M&G for the night so we got in line around 6:20.  We were only about 10 groups back and I was shocked that the line had barely doubled by 7.  I expected a much bigger crowd, especially on a sold out night.  

We were done by 7:15 and headed to ride some rides.  We caught some of the Reindeer Ranglers' show on our way to BTMRR, then rode Pirates and stopped for a sno cone and snowman soft pretzel before heading back to JC.  We asked for Leah and had to wait a bit for her boat to make it back to the dock - otherwise it would have been a walk on like BTMRR and POC had been.  Once on board, Leah let both of my kids take a turn and driving the boat and my daughter even got to tell a joke!  Then she gave them both honorary skipper licenses at the end of our ride.  They were in heaven and it definitely made up for us missing our FP earlier.

Unfortunately, this put us a little behind schedule and we ended up getting stopped by the parade in the hub trying to get over to the Tomorrowland Terrace to check in for the dessert party.  So we took a few pictures while we waited (in front of the castle, with the huge ornament) and watched a bit of the parade.  Again, I was shocked at how un-crowded the party felt.  In the hub, at parade time, and there was still room to move around!

We got checked in for the dessert party about 9:10 and enjoyed the desserts until just after 9:30 before making our way down to the garden.  The garden was pretty full at this point, as a lot of people had headed down to watch the 9:25 stage show (which had been my plan, too, until we got caught by the parade), but we still managed to get a great spot against the railing in the back and my kids had plenty of room to lay down in the grass.  I had splurged for the dessert party, assuming the last MVMCP would sell out, and wanted to be guaranteed a good spot for the fireworks (though I've a hunch we could have grabbed just as good a spot in front of Casey's, for free, given how the crowds felt).  But it was still a nice break and we were able to sample all of the treats for sale during the party "for free."

After the fireworks we headed back to meet Minnie and Daisy.  I grabbed a spot in line while DH took the kids on the Barnstormer (walked on 2x).  Our total wait for Minnie and Daisy was 25 minutes, and would have been less had they not gone on break as soon as I got in line.  Again, shocking for a sold out party.  Then hubby took the kids on Space Mountain while I went to grab a spot for the second parade.  This was the only ride we waited for all night (though they were on and off in less than 20 minutes, so still not bad!).  And I managed to grab a curb-side seat in front of the train station at 11:10, right across from the Christmas tree. I knew this spot tends to fill up last, but I was still shocked that curb seats were available that late.  After the parade DS and I went to meet Mickey while DH took DD on one last ride.  We were done at 12:10, took a family photo by the tree and headed out of the park.

All in all, a pretty productive evening!  And had I not known the party was sold out, I would have never guessed it.  We never felt crowded in any of the walkways and not even the few times we found ourselves near the hub.  We only waited for Space Mountain (though we never tried to get on SDMT or PPF during the party, so those waits were likely longer), but everything else was a walk on.  We also didn't wait long for any of our M&Gs.  Hopefully this will give some hope for those attending next year that even on a sold out night, having a plan makes all the difference.  I've no doubt that we could have accomplished a lot more, had we tried, but as this was our only stop in MK during our short trip, we wanted to make sure we worked in some rides in addition to the party events.  We've also already met the dwarfs, Sandy Claws, Scrooge McDuck and Nick and Judy on prior trips, so didn't have to try and work in several of the longer wait characters, which helped as well.  But we managed to accomplished everything on our must-do list, and then some, which felt great!


----------



## nelsonj3

twinklebug said:


> I believe the number of tickets until "sold out" will go up and down according to how Disney has the night staffed, and that is all determined by their analysts looking at historic and current average daytime attendance. If so, then Fridays will always have a higher number of tickets permitted to be sold and even if not sold out may feel more crowded than say a Tuesday.
> 
> I was watching ResortTV1's livestream from the party last night (he and his sister did a great job) and I felt the party was considerably more crowded than an EMH evening. Although he was excited to be there and claimed that the party was well worth the price of admission, I suspect they got their tickets for free from a sponsor whom he mentioned many times. Who wouldn't feel it was worth it if their tickets were free?


Thanks for the kind words!  By the way, we actually did pay for our tickets to the party.  Our sponsors pay us a monthly fee for 3-4 mentions on our live streams and links to their websites in our descriptions.  It does help us cover expenses, but we pay for our Annual Passes, Meals, and Party Tickets just like all other guests.    Thanks for watching!


----------



## apdebord

LaurieLizzie said:


> Can anyone point me to a recipe for the gingersnap molasses cookie they hand out at the party? I went on Dec. 5th and I am still dreaming of that cookie!



I would love to have it as well. So delicious. I did use this recipe a few times this holiday season, and I received many compliments on them. I don’t think they are the same, but could be because I wasn’t in Magic Kingdom eating them. I do add vanilla extract to the wet ingredients: https://www.gimmesomeoven.com/chewy-ginger-molasses-cookies/


----------



## cschaaf

We (my wife, three adult daughters, and I) attended on 12/22 - the last night of the party. As such, this summary won't help anyone this year, but some 2018 folks might benefit.

We drove to Orlando that morning and we checked in at our hotel over near Universal - we were only going to Disney for the party and were going to Universal the rest of the week.

We went to Disney Springs for a late lunch. The family chose T-REX. It took longer than expected and we were running a bit late.

We stopped at Customer Service in Disney Springs and asked to convert our paper passes to plastic so that we could use the FP+ that we had booked. There, they told me that we would not be able to use the FP+ since we didn't have a day pass. The CM even asked a supervisor and got the same answer. 

On our dive to MK, I figured I'd cancel the FP to let someone else pick them up. I kind of wish I would have held on to them to see if they would have worked.

We made it to the MK tapstiles a bit after 4:00 and entered using the paper passes - they handed up plastic in return and we also got our party wristbands.

If the Main Street bypass was open, we didn't see it and we walked right down Main Street. It was crowded, but not crazy.

We decided to hit Pirates first. I didn't write down the times so I don't remember exactly, but I think it said a 30 minute wait, and we waited about 15.

Next, we went to Splash Mountain. That one was probably listed as 45 minutes, and we waited 20 or so. The ride stopped a few times, once for about 8 - 10 minutes, so it took us a while to get through it.

Big Thunder was a walk on.

I don't remember our order after that but we hit just about every ride we wanted to: Space, iasm, 7DMT (marked at 45 minutes, we waited about 10), Haunted Mansion. Most were very short waits. We hit a few of the cookie stations - they were fine, but we weren't overly impressed.

We aren't fast walkers, but we were still able to do a lot of rides on a sold out night. We weren't interested in the shows or character meets.

We could have done a few more rides, but we were all pretty tired from driving most of the day, so we left before the fireworks. We saw the tops of the fireworks from the TTC.

We must have gotten lucky with some of our short waits. We walked past 7DMT a few times and it was showing 90 minutes and the line was out to the walkway. It was crowded, but not as crowded as we had expected. 

Overall, we felt it was worth it and we'd do it again under the right circumstances. We didn't have MK day passes - if we had a day at MK, I don't think the party would have made sense for us considering we didn't really care about character meets, shows, 'free' cookies, or fireworks.


----------



## MapleMom78

fantasycloud said:


> Is there anyone yet to attend a Christmas Party that can help me out... I am looking for the Christmas Party Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom SOMK card for my son and daughter for Christmas. Trying our luck to see if  anyone can grab me a spare or two? (Also I am in Canada) Thanks.
> 
> (please let me know if this is inappropriate).



I've got a couple extras (a little late for Christmas).  Maybe we can trade!


----------



## AntJulie

MapleMom78 said:


> I've got a couple extras (a little late for Christmas). Maybe we can trade!



I would be interested in a trade (would only need one for my granddaughter). You need 10 posts to PM (private message) someone. 
Try this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/using-this-board-to-up-your-post-count-please.3571551/

You can try to PM me after you have ten posts.


----------



## Nikki G

Thanks to everyone on this thread who helped make our party on Dec 22 awesome. We had so much fun we plan to go again next year. In terms of crowds, we found it to be remarkably not crowded, but we avoided the Hub and Main Street like the plague. We found a great out of the way spot to watch the shows, on the walkways in between the hub and adventures there are some islands within plants inside and a seat height ledge with a rail. Kids were able to stand on the ledge to see with nothing but plants immediately in front of them. There was no one over here. Then we simply escaped into Adventureland. We saw the 6:15 castle lighting and 7:40p show this way walking up just as they started.

We did a 4:00p ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern which was delicious and a good call for us strategy wise. We entered the park when they opened the gates at 3:45 and had no problems walking up Main St. After dinner we hit 7DMT for our only fast pass. 

Our main focus were the rides since this was our only access to the park for the trip. We never waited longer than 20 minutes and that was for 7DMT just before the party ended. We hit all the major rides we wanted to with some extras thrown in. Found the treat lines moved very quickly. We brought Ziploc baggie and are still enjoying them. 

The only crowd we encountered the whole time was after the parade leaving Frontierland to head to haunted mansion. We watched the fireworks from in front of Beast's castle and it was great. After midnight we leisurely made our exit and marveled at our day and the neat experience of being in an almost empty park. The kids were beat (age 8 and 5) but loved every minute of it. 

We would recommend the party for everyone. With that said, when do they release the dates for the party each year? We will take our big trip after Thanksgiving next year and want to hit the party again.


----------



## ddog171

Does anyone recall their wait times to see Rapunzel/Ryder/Tiana/Navene during the party?  If so what time did you line up?  Thanks!


----------



## monique5

Duplicate


----------



## monique5

ddog171 said:


> Does anyone recall their wait times to see Rapunzel/Ryder/Tiana/Navene during the party?  If so what time did you line up?  Thanks!



12/22: ~15 minutes, a little after  8pm. Then to see talking Mickey, 5 minute wait & saw 1st parade in front on Town Square Theater.

I will post more later. Back home but now sick.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> 12/22: ~15 minutes, a little after  8pm. Then to see talking Mickey, 5 minute wait & saw 1st parade in front on Town Square Theater.
> 
> I will post more later. Back home but now sick.


Feel better


----------



## LvsTnk

monique5 said:


> 12/22: ~15 minutes, a little after  8pm. Then to see talking Mickey, 5 minute wait & saw 1st parade in front on Town Square Theater.
> 
> I will post more later. Back home but now sick.


Really hope you feel better!!


----------



## monique5

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!

We had a wonderful time during our Disney Christmas Vacation and a blast at both parties, 12/19 & 12/22. I wasn't really on the boards during our trip, last day felt a little sick, returned to freezing cold weather and had the flu! Yuck!

I did want to report on the 2 parties. 12/22 was sold out but didn't feel sold out to me. IMO, crowds on 12/22 or more manageable than on 12/19, but both were bearable, what I expected & what I planned for on both nights.

*12/19*
Arrived around 1:30pm. Used 3 FP+. Dinner @ CP.
1. 1st in line for Moana, ~3:55pm, Woo-hoo! (DH & DD rode a few rides and meet Jasmine & Aladdin while I was in line), she came out promptly @ 4pm. Great interaction with her, as well as, with CM and PP behind me while waiting.
2. Nick & Judy (DH waited in Line, DD & I went to check on party merchandise & went to 2 treat stations)
3. Pooh & Friends (stopped @ another treat station, DD split Hot Cocoa, meltdown, so we all stood in line)
4. Minnie & Daisy (DD & DD rode Barnstormer 4X, Dumbo, Tea Cups & treat stop)
5. Cinderella & Prince Charming: Elana, 10 minute wait, sweet!
6. DD decided wanted to ride, so we got off schedule, Did BTMRR, HM, Magic Shots, Meet Jack Sparrow & Peter Pan, rode PotC
Then head to Main Street for fireworks & 2 parade, spot by trashcan on curb, ~9:45pm. After fireworks, DH held spot, we looked in the stores. Only wanted Raglan Gray/Red shirt, they had every size but 2XL. Other shirts were available in 2XL. Didn't check on pins, but lots of merchandise in all locations.
After parade meet Sandy Claws. We did get most of the Magic Shots this night too.
Rode WtP @ some point.

*12/22*
Arrived around 2:30pm. Used 2 FP+. Dinner @ BoG, sat by @Cluelyss. Awesome meeting her & her family!!! Arrived @ 7DMT a little after 6pm, they let us use our FP+.
Then we headed to line up for Snow White & Prince and Aurora & Prince Phillips. Kids went to ride Carousel & go to treat station. A few in front of us, meet them @ 7:10pm. then headed to meet Ariel & Prince Eric. Stopped for a fee Magic Shots, DH & DD rode UtS-VotLM, Barnstormer 2X & Dumbo.

Then we met Tiana & Naveen and Rapunzel & Flynn. Stopped @ a few treat stops & for Magic Shot. Then met Talking Mickey, 5 minute wait (8:41pm). 1st parade was about to start. Found spot in front of theater behind a couple of families with strollers, so great view. Then more Magic Shots.

Then Scrooge McDuck & Donald. DH & DD rode Barneter 4X & Dumbo & Tea Cups.
Then 7D. DD & I rode Barnstormer 4X, Dumbo & met Santa Goofy while DH stood in line.

More Magic Shots. Watched 11:55pm show of Merriest Celebration. More Magic Shots leaving MK.

We did get all of the Magic Shots except the Giant Bulb, totally my fault, a couple of times (both nights), and duplicates down Main Street.


----------



## BDL

Great report Monique5.

As a married couple, that enjoys going to the MVMCP 2x per trip, I can appreciate everything you did.  But it seems like you got more done than we did.  We usually dedicate 1 night for merch and 1 night for meet & greets.  With rides, fireworks and 2nd parade mixed in on both nights.

I was sorry to hear about the lack of XXL shirts that you wanted.  I run into that once in a while myself.  But, BDLsgal has a way of taking lemons and making lemonade.  I am strictly a XXL t-shirt guy.  No smaller sizes, no long sleeves.  So, when there are only smaller sizes, we get 1 and she makes a pillow out of it.  When there are only long sleeves, she will tailor them to short sleeves for me.

We weren't able to go this year, but we hope to see some of you next year.


----------



## monique5

BDL said:


> Great report Monique5.
> 
> As a married couple, that enjoys going to the MVMCP 2x per trip, I can appreciate everything you did.  But it seems like you got more done than we did.  We usually dedicate 1 night for merch and 1 night for meet & greets.  With rides, fireworks and 2nd parade mixed in on both nights.
> 
> I was sorry to hear about the lack of XXL shirts that you wanted.  I run into that once in a while myself.  But, BDLsgal has a way of taking lemons and making lemonade.  I am strictly a XXL t-shirt guy.  No smaller sizes, no long sleeves.  So, when there are only smaller sizes, we get 1 and she makes a pillow out of it.  When there are only long sleeves, she will tailor them to short sleeves for me.
> 
> We weren't able to go this year, but we hope to see some of you next year.



I hope to go to 1 party this year!

Every other shirt was available in 2XL, Ugh! Oh, well! I wasn't expecting it on the last week, but when all others were available, it sucked. Then a few CMs mentioned they had started to sell to all guests that prior weekend since so much stock. The next day & week I still saw 2XL, just not the one I wanted.

I didn't plan on doing as much on 12/22 knowing it was a sold out party. I had planned on 2 character meets, 7D, Princess w/Princes, stage shows & the other Magic Shots. Only thing I missed was VoicePlay, Totally Tomorrowland Christmas Show & Reindeer Wranglers; they were not high priority for me, so no biggy. 12/22 was better crowd wise & ride wise, IMO, so all that was done with no true plans except not to walk back & forth across park, just go in "circle" & we had a blast, and never waited more that 5 minutes for Magic Shots.


----------

